# XBOX 360 Discussion Thread of Kinect shame



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

​
Welcome to the new official discussion thread for the XBOX 360 systems and everything else in-between that's related to them.  Going off the work of slimscane with his other threads (he spiritually owns this thread anyway), we continue the madness here as well.  Again, rules are the same as the other discussion threads pertaining to the other systems such as the Wii and the Triple...

- Do your best to stay on topic (but being off topic here and there is alright)
- Leave system wars out of this.  It's old and annoying.
- Be friendly, no spamming, trolling, etc.  I can *ban*-kai you with a couple clicks of my mouse.

Also, considering the Wii has it's own place for it's tags, this has been long needed...
*
XBOX Live Gamertags:*
Donkey Show - donkey sh0w
SSJZac - SSJZac
Daughterboy - Sasuke Plushie
crazymtf - crazymtf
SSJ3_Goku - Ssj3gokuSan
MS81 - jlemdon
Kami-Sama - Lord Audie
little nin - Tails I Lose
Gengar - DEUCEY2
Jotun - Xapan
Slips – Hisanslips
Potentialflip - Mark02V
Takumi Matsuki - Legendary Heart
R3trograde - revelations1 17
Hell_On_Earth - BeaThemDowN
Vergil - Paraggio
slimscane - Slimscane
Killua - SaiST
piratej62 - piratej62
Kieran - XxKierenxX

I'm too lazy to look up everyone else's on my list right now so if you want to add your name, either PM me or just post on the thread and it will be done... eventually. =P

So anyway, rock out like Peter Moore and begin discussion!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2007)

sheesh you forget mine already DS 

Ssj3gokuSan is my Gamer tag! ADD ME!


Lol at petter


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

^ I never see you online so of course I'd forget. XD  Added.

Plus more Peter Moore fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ I never see you online so of course I'd forget. XD  Added.
> 
> Plus more Peter Moore fun.



pfft I was on 3 hours after you logged off =0

not my fault blue dragon and LO are not out yet  Xbox live arcade has been keeping me really happy though =0 ( and my recent beating of GoW) I actually have over 1200 gamer points  as well! =0


hahaha poor peter haha


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2007)

New thread, yay! 

C&C is sick, but the bonus objections are so fucking annoying sometimes


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2007)

GamerTag: Jlemdon


----------



## Green Lantern (May 11, 2007)

Thinking of picking up Hitman: Blood Money sometime this week as it's pretty cheap now.. reckon its any good?

I'm looking for something which I can play in short bursts of 1-2 hours, and all the big FPS' like Gears etc don't have the sort of "real-world" setting that I like.


----------



## Astronaut (May 11, 2007)

Whatever my name is now? Thats harsh David.
Our love is lost. 



radishbak said:


> Thinking of picking up Hitman: Blood Money sometime this week as it's pretty cheap now.. reckon its any good?


I own it and I haven't played it yet, hahaha. When I played the demo it was pretty fun however, so its a good time killer if anything.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Thinking of picking up Hitman: Blood Money sometime this week as it's pretty cheap now.. reckon its any good?



It's as good/better than Hitman 2. It also has the best soundtrack of all the games too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2007)

radishbak said:


> Thinking of picking up Hitman: Blood Money sometime this week as it's pretty cheap now.. reckon its any good?
> 
> I'm looking for something which I can play in short bursts of 1-2 hours, and all the big FPS' like Gears etc don't have the sort of "real-world" setting that I like.



it's really good, it's more involving than the past games, and since it's mission based it's perfect to just play one (or two if you're fast) misssions at a time...
though I've only played it on PC so I wouldn't know how the console version handles


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

I hate my gamerscore so I wont give it out until it's 10,000 and better.  You guys hurt my feelings with your constant buying and playing of games.

Edit: I realize was going to spend $2G's on a 50' Sony Bravia when I could get a 57' Mitsu 1080P DLP T.V. for 1700?  I'm so buying this next month.  In your face DS!!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I You guys hurt my feelings with your constant buying and playing of games.



yeah, it's just depressing T__T
I have bought like 5 games since the release of the 360 -___-


anyone else looking forward to two worlds? it sounds like it'll be at least a decent game 
does anyone know if there's any offline multiplayer in it though? (I suspect not)


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> yeah, it's just depressing T__T
> I have bought like 5 games since the release of the 360 -___-
> 
> 
> ...



Total I have like 15, but I only actually own like 4, and played a handful. Like I have Dead Rising, and I have not once loaded it into my 360, which is off in repair'd land.


----------



## Astronaut (May 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> anyone else looking forward to two worlds? it sounds like it'll be at least a decent game
> does anyone know if there's any offline multiplayer in it though? (I suspect not)



Wait, what was 2 worlds again? >___>


I have like 22 360 games, and thats only because I work at a gamestore and I get a discount on them, if I wasn't working where I was working, I'd have a lot less.


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I hate my gamerscore so I wont give it out until it's 10,000 and better.  You guys hurt my feelings with your constant buying and playing of games.
> 
> Edit: I realize was going to spend $2G's on a 50' Sony Bravia when I could get a 57' Mitsu 1080P DLP T.V. for 1700?  I'm so buying this next month.  In your face DS!!!!



No offense but the sony xbr2 and xbr3 (which i think xbr2 is actually better in some ways) are worth the extra couple hundred dollars. the color and contrast ratios are amazing not to mention it uses lcos which is the best technology imo right now.BTW i hate most sony products besides the playstation consoles but there new lcos tvs just simply kick ass.

Btw gamerscores are like rep. its not a big deal how many points you have.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> yeah, it's just depressing T__T
> I have bought like 5 games since the release of the 360 -___-
> 
> 
> ...



I posted new information about Two Worlds last night on the old thread.  You should check it out.  It suppose to be coming out on June 28th so I'm crossing my fingers for it.


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2007)

well I seen this TV I want


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

ms81 heres an olevia 42 inch for 950 or so dollars from target. or if u must have the 47 inch go with ebay you could find it for around 1500 sealed in box probably.




BTW isnt olevia like a 3rd rate brand?


----------



## MS81 (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> ms81 heres an olevia 42 inch for 950 or so dollars from target. or if u must have the 47 inch go with ebay you could find it for around 1500 sealed in box probably.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olevia is good I have 2 a 27" and a 32". but yeah I will check ebay.

I need 1080P


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

You probably wont have to pay more than 800 at this auction. Hope you have a good credit limit or a good bank account balance.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 11, 2007)

Yay!!! new thread.

Like Goofy, my x360 is on repair land..i hope..... 

@DS: you should buy the Elite... it matches the entertainment unit..you can compete with hellonearth... and you can send me the chrome one


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I hate my gamerscore so I wont give it out until it's 10,000 and better.  You guys hurt my feelings with your constant buying and playing of games.
> 
> Edit: I realize was going to spend $2G's on a 50' Sony Bravia when I could get a 57' Mitsu 1080P DLP T.V. for 1700?  I'm so buying this next month.  In your face DS!!!!



You'll learn i buy to many, got bout 31 games


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

im here, i r want to be added plz, seriously

my gamerscore is kinda normal-ish practically 4000 heh


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I posted new information about Two Worlds last night on the old thread.  You should check it out.  It suppose to be coming out on June 28th so I'm crossing my fingers for it.



cool, it didn't say anuthing about offline multiplayer though :/
is anyone getting it? some models for the characters look rather odd, but to be able to fight huge dragons etc sounds awesome  
though I get the impression the PC version will be much better (at least online) ^^


----------



## little nin (May 11, 2007)

seen this Huxley game? i think it will be just ok, im not sure about it, i have my doubts :/


----------



## slimscane (May 11, 2007)

You could have at least let me make it! My heart is _broken_!

GT: Slimscane


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 11, 2007)

New thread, feels good. Gamertag-BeathemDown, request me.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

Daughterboy said:


> Whatever my name is now? Thats harsh David.
> Our love is lost.



LOL, I never know what your NF name is now so that's why I said it. XD  I still know you Dawn, and that's all that should matter. 



> @DS: you should buy the Elite... it matches the entertainment unit..you can compete with hellonearth... and you can send me the chrome one


Meh, I really have no need for an Elite.  I hardly use the hard drive to save movies and stuff on it anyway, sooooo... I keep the chrome one. ^^  Really, the only reason I would be getting the Elite would be because of the new color.  I'm quite happy with the VGA connection



> I realize was going to spend $2G's on a 50' Sony Bravia when I could get a 57' Mitsu 1080P DLP T.V. for 1700? I'm so buying this next month. In your face DS!!!!



LOL, I'm the target of people's envy here. XD

Congrats to you I guess, but it's not really "in my face" until you actually get it.  =O  

*goes back to playing on his HDTV*


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

whats a chrome xbox 360 look like??


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> whats a chrome xbox 360 look like??



Like this.





			
				MS81 said:
			
		

> well I seen this TV I want



I've seen a Panasonic 56" 1080P DLP at the same site for way less than that.  I think it was about $1380 or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

Also, GameSpot ran a few hour pre-public Beta release of Halo 3 footage and I think it is about to end as I post this.

The problem with something as epic as this? Jeff Gerstmann [The guy who gave Tony Hawk 3 a 10/10 and Zelda:TP a 8.8/8.8] is playing, and he sucks so badly, and literally, this is worse than their Wii marathon where Gerstmann stepped on a Wiimote and was just failing there too. He solely ruined anything interesting about doing something like this by how he acts/plays within it, which is to say, noobish and poor.

The highlight of it was seeing him get pissed at him being corpse teabagged.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2007)

Gameplay looked great, can't wait


----------



## carnage (May 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like this.



Did that start out as a white xbox 360?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gameplay looked great, can't wait



In contrast to everything we've seen, GameSpot's Halo 3 videos are easily the worst gameplay footage of the game to date, which really is a bad thing thanks to Bungie's fan video which is one of the best clips of the game.

Really, if anyone who based their opinions on the game solely on their [GameSpot] footage, I wouldn't be surprised if they find the game to look yawn-worthy.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> Did that start out as a white xbox 360?



Why yes it did.  If you ever plan on modding your console the same way, just make sure it comes with the tools to detach the case because it's hard.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 11, 2007)

I was going to make my 360 chromed out too until Microsoft warned me about it.    Once your modded 360 goes dead, your assed out because they wont fix it for you.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 11, 2007)

I'm well aware of the fact that if you open up the case in any way, you void your warranty, like any system before it.  That's why I have a replacement plan.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 11, 2007)

I really don't need to mod it, just need to play some good quality games and hope to god my system doesn't crap out on me because I'm going to kill some one at MS. I'm going to sign that MS service contract.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Meh, I really have no need for an Elite.  I hardly use the hard drive to save movies and stuff on it anyway, sooooo... I keep the chrome one. ^^  Really, the only reason I would be getting the Elite would be because of the new color.  I'm quite happy with the VGA connection



C'mon... it will be donated to a good cause... "The foundation for kami-sama lacking X360 since the damn system died"

you can't get more humble than that  

it will also help with your taxes 

and damn my 360 hasn't arrived to Texas


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

Some concept art of Hobo Fisher from Splinter Cell: Conviction


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

the pics don't work man 

sum1 did post huge pics of hobo in the old thread though right? 

i might actually get this splinter cell


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 12, 2007)

hobo fisher is so full of win 
best character development in a videogame, period XDDDDD


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

damn my gamertag is - Tails I Lose btw!


----------



## little nin (May 12, 2007)

i might have to do that later then


----------



## Kameil (May 12, 2007)

My Gamertag is- DEUCEY2 

feel free to drop by if you want your ass kicked in Halo2 or Gears of War.....


----------



## MS81 (May 12, 2007)

sorry my gamertag is jlemdon not with a capital J.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

Supposedly, some direct events on what will occur in Conviction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sam begrudgingly joins back with the NSA to help Lambert out on an assignment. However, when Sam starts off the assignment his equipment turns out to be all faulty and wrong, and is essentially set up and almost killed. He soon finds out that Assistant Director Williams was behind it as him and Lambert are still locking horns on how Third Echelon should be run. Eventually Grimsdotter gets into some kind of mess that has something to either to with terrorists, Williams, or both and goes missing. It is at that point Sam quits the NSA for good and goes to find Grimsdotter to help her out, and stop the growing conspiracy that has taken shape in the US government with the NSA.




It doesn't really...alter what I already figured out since like December for the most part.


----------



## slimscane (May 12, 2007)

Bomberman LIVE

It's about time, this is a must buy for me, unlike Bomberman Zero :S


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

There, I made you the spiritual owner of the thread slim, if you look at the first post. =P


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

..Ew...

It honestly looks like 3D rendering in the 90's which is to say, ugly looking and hollow looking.

I mean that looks like something possible on the PS1.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

I'm a big Splinter Cell fan so I have to get conviction.


----------



## MS81 (May 12, 2007)

a friend of mines don't like sam's new look, he thinks he looks like snake too much.

my gamertag is jLemdon I wonder if I can change my name?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> my gamertag is jLemdon I wonder if I can change my name?



I think it takes 500 MS points to change your name.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (May 12, 2007)

Gamertag: Legendary Heart


----------



## Potentialflip (May 12, 2007)

Been a while since I've been here. Getting my gold status back in June so if anyone is up for game then. Gamertag: Mark02V.


----------



## Slips (May 12, 2007)

Gamertag - Hisanslips

In other news anyone got C&C-TW yet always been a fan of the series and since My pc would die at the thought of running it i thought i would order the 360 version


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2007)

Mine is Xapan, need to start beating games. Only beat Lost Planet so far and that was barely a game imo -_-


----------



## R3trograde (May 12, 2007)

I'm revelations1 17 (exactly so) but it doesn't really matter right now because my Xbox gave out and I sent it in about a week ago. Hopefully it'll be back soon for the beta. =O


----------



## Zenou (May 12, 2007)

Anyone know how to disable auto-sign in for the Messenger?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

A clip of Europhia, the same AI system that will be used in GTAIV.

[YOUTUBE]NkCzs79r7Ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Slips said:


> Gamertag - Hisanslips
> 
> In other news anyone got C&C-TW yet always been a fan of the series and since My pc would die at the thought of running it i thought i would order the 360 version



Yeah i got C&C too, shit owns but the mission i'm on is giving me a fucking headace


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 12, 2007)

I just noticed, hobo Fisher kinda looks like that actor who where the first villain in the spiderman movies (green goblin), at least in the first screenshot :0


----------



## rockstar sin (May 12, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I just noticed, hobo Fisher kinda looks like that actor who where the first villain in the spiderman movies (green goblin), at least in the first screenshot :0



Who William Dafoe?  Nah he kind of looks like Chuck Norris.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Who William Dafoe?  Nah he kind of looks like Chuck Norris.



I thought more like a Solid Snake.


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

I just picked up king kong new for 15 bucks, anyone know how long the game is? *I already played the demo and enjoyed it, so please no bashing, thanks*


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Who William Dafoe?  Nah he kind of looks like Chuck Norris.



I dunno, he has the same cheekbones and almost the same nose xD
though I'll give you cred' that he looks like chuckie with the beard and all


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I just picked up king kong new for 15 bucks, anyone know how long the game is? *I already played the demo and enjoyed it, so please no bashing, thanks*



Shouldn't be that long unless there is alot of extras. I saw Castlevania SotN at the Marketplace, but I still need to get some points xD. For some reason I really want to get it for my Xbox >_>

Oh and I need to get worms too <_<

I wanna beat Dead Rising, but my TV won't let me


----------



## Arishem (May 12, 2007)

Team battle on C&C3 is vicious. It's especially bad if your partner sucks. I was getting rushed by both of our opponents, and it took him ten minutes to come to my aid while I was yelling "They're both rushing me!" The part that pissed me off was that he had ten tanks from the start of their assault. Predators do in Nod tanks with ease.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> A clip of Europhia, the same AI system that will be used in GTAIV.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NkCzs79r7Ks[/YOUTUBE]



The first thing that comes to mind when watching this video is Shenmue.  The likelyhood of that happening is zero though. 

Anyway, this is the technology that Lucasarts was developing for their Indiana Jones game, right?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 12, 2007)

Shenmue!  *gets watery eyes from nostalgia* 

they're making a new indiana jones game?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

^ Well, I think Lucasarts used Indy in one of their tech demos for Euphoria.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The first thing that comes to mind when watching this video is Shenmue.  The likelyhood of that happening is zero though.
> 
> Anyway, this is the technology that Lucasarts was developing for their Indiana Jones game, right?



Uh, I donno, it and their physic-ey physics engine are in Star Wars: The Force Unleashed though.

That game is selling to me more on it's new technological gameplay mechanics than being the closest game to be in the movie canon so far XD.


----------



## slimscane (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> There, I made you the spiritual owner of the thread slim, if you look at the first post. =P


That makes it a little better 

Are you not going to add my GT?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

^ What was it again?  I'm at work right now.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 12, 2007)

Add my Gamertag too in the front page, BeaThemDowN.


----------



## Slips (May 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I just picked up king kong new for 15 bucks, anyone know how long the game is? *I already played the demo and enjoyed it, so please no bashing, thanks*



Took me 8-10 hours on the xbox iirc

Has a number of nice features including getting use to having no bloody crosshair


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Kool. I'm close to being kong the first time now i think


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=cf2hVtWqKzI[/YOUTUBE]

I'm going to try this tonight. XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 12, 2007)

Should I buy Crack Down? I want to play the Beta, that's the only reason I want to buy it.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 12, 2007)

It's an excellent game in it own right and that's the reason you should buy it.  The new DLC for the game, both free and 800 points, are extremely worth it and make the game so much more replayable.

By far the best sandbox game out there now.  Realtime Worlds should be congratulated with their effort into making this game really awesome.  I love the new abilities and rocket tag.  Awesome.


----------



## Jotun (May 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's an excellent game in it own right and that's the reason you should buy it.  The new DLC for the game, both free and 800 points, are extremely worth it and make the game so much more replayable.
> 
> By far the best sandbox game out there now.  Realtime Worlds should be congratulated with their effort into making this game really awesome.  I love the new abilities and rocket tag.  Awesome.



The online Co Op sold me xD

Got me some Points now I am going to go buy SotN and beat it for the 10th time >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 12, 2007)

I cannot wait to go to my sams club at home! they have all the HD DVD players ( xbox 360 ones) for 72 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!! mwhahahaha and it works with PC's and all to and since I have an HD monitor already its win! WIN i say. Seriously if they mass produce those like that then HD would win easily.


----------



## Kameil (May 12, 2007)

The Beta is fucking awesome....


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 12, 2007)

I guess I'll get Crackdown and enjoy the Beta on Wednesday


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Gengar said:


> The Beta is fucking awesome....



Of halo 3? Yeah i wanna play it, wensday is the day


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (May 12, 2007)

Wait to clear this up the beta comes out this week  and all I have to do to play it is buy a Crackdown and get the beta key?


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

Yes indeed


----------



## crazymtf (May 12, 2007)

It's on the crackdown disk.


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (May 12, 2007)

Looks like I'm gonna be going to EB games monday.


----------



## Astronaut (May 13, 2007)

Crazy, did you see the Beta screenshots people took yet?

The scenery looks amazing.


----------



## Jotun (May 13, 2007)

Lmfao I just ruined 2 worm games by perfectly placing Kamikazes. I finally won a game, trapped all his dudes with girders and he ended up killing himself xD


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 13, 2007)

why did you have to make a new thread?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's an excellent game in it own right and that's the reason you should buy it.  The new DLC for the game, both free and 800 points, are extremely worth it and make the game so much more replayable.
> 
> By far the best sandbox game out there now.  Realtime Worlds should be congratulated with their effort into making this game really awesome.  I love the new abilities and rocket tag.  Awesome.



So Crackdown>Saints Row?  I need to new game so tell me if this the right game  to get.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

I liked saints row more, but both are good.


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2007)

damn no games I want for 360 is coming out this summer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 13, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn no games I want for 360 is coming out this summer.



blasphemy  
Tenchu Z is coming 

two worlds looks ok too ^^
kingdom under fire might come out too (Q2)
virtua fighter 5 in july 
too human might turn out to be good ;D
I'm looking forward to seeing how bladestorm turns out aswell (Koei <3 )
isn't blue dragon slated for august aswell?

too bad mass effect was pushed back T__T


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

What about bioshock?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> blasphemy
> Tenchu Z is coming



Wasn't the last good Tenchu game on the PS1?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 13, 2007)

hell no! 
tenchu return from darkness was one of the best xbox games evah imo 

and Z looks friggin sweet (I'm not a graphic whore despite owning a 360 xD)
though they've added too many goofy looking items (clothes), but heck, I'll just refuce to play with anyone messing around with that sh*t xD

yeah, when's bioshock being released upon the world?


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

bioshock is a sequel to those system shock games I think they were called.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

Two Worlds and Blue Dragon coming out this summer so I guess they will have to hold me down for now.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

I am skeptical about blue dragon we will see. Isn't ninety nine nights available in the usa now?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (May 13, 2007)

i bought a 360 purely for the anticipation of fable 2, halo 3, LOST ODYSSEY, blue dragon and the fact i can still play half life 2, resi 5 and quite likely mgs 4 and save 250 by waiting 2 years until any genuinely decent games come out for ps3. and if they dont i stick with xbox.


----------



## MS81 (May 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> blasphemy
> Tenchu Z is coming
> 
> two worlds looks ok too ^^
> ...



yeah I have VF5 for PS3,Too Human and Blue Dragon ain't coming out til late summer/early fall.

haven't heard anything new about KOF: circle of doom since dec'06.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

I want resident evil V. They are taking forever to complete it.


olevia 42 inch lcd hdtv 701 dollars currently 11 and a half hours left


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> bioshock is a sequel to those system shock games I think they were called.



yeah, those games rocked (system shock 1 & 2)


----------



## slimscane (May 13, 2007)

It's not a real sequel, more like a spiritual successor., but it is definitely my most anticipated game of the summer. That collectors edition has my name written all over it 

DS, my gamertag is Slimscane 

Bomberman Live video, it's going to be awesome. I'm glad I have a high paying job now


----------



## SaiST (May 13, 2007)

Did anybody else get an early invite into the Halo 3 beta through the Friends & Family program?

I got mines earlier this morning.  I'm lovin' what I've seen thus far, Halo 3 feels like a nice blend of all the best things about Halo 1 and 2, refined, and expanded upon. It takes some getting used to coming straight from Halo 2, 'cause the hitboxes, and sticky/auto-aim is much more akin to Halo's than Halo 2, which means catching headshots with the precsion weapons is a bit more of a challenge. The range for melee lunges have also been reduced a bit.

You guys're gonna love it.

If any of you got in, be sure to send me a friend request. Gamertag's SaiST.


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

What is high paying to you slimscane?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 13, 2007)

Slimscane and Killua I sent you a friend's request, accept it.


----------



## slimscane (May 13, 2007)

Well, I am getting payed $13 an hour XD

I got HOE, I just haven't been on Live yet


----------



## carnage (May 13, 2007)

13 an hour isnt too high here in the usa.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 13, 2007)

13 a hour is better than the people who get minimum wage trying to scrap up money together.  Plus overtime makes it all worth while.  Congrats on the new job slim cause some people just can't find a job.

Back to 360,  I got the invite for the Halo 3 beta and guess what?  Router problems.


----------



## Vergil (May 13, 2007)

hey.

my tag is Paraggio and I've got

pro evo 6
gears of War
pg3

I've got more but not online (99 nights is awesome!)


----------



## slimscane (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, considering $5.15 is the minimum wage, I am getting paid quite a bit for a summer job. Plus next year they will hire me back automatically for $14 an hour (I have an internship, I was _very_ fortunate to get it).

I have been watching alot of those Halo3 beta videos, I am getting pretty pumped, I might actually pop in Halo 2 (which I haven't played in a long, long, time) so that I won't suck too terribly bad come wednesday XD


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Killua said:


> Did anybody else get an early invite into the Halo 3 beta through the Friends & Family program?
> 
> I got mines earlier this morning.  I'm lovin' what I've seen thus far, Halo 3 feels like a nice blend of all the best things about Halo 1 and 2, refined, and expanded upon. It takes some getting used to coming straight from Halo 2, 'cause the hitboxes, and sticky/auto-aim is much more akin to Halo's than Halo 2, which means catching headshots with the precsion weapons is a bit more of a challenge. The range for melee lunges have also been reduced a bit.
> 
> ...



Damn you so lucky, i can't wait


----------



## Takumi Matsuki (May 13, 2007)

Can you pre order halo 3 yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 13, 2007)

Takumi Matsuki said:


> Can you pre order halo 3 yet?



You've been able to preorder it since last year.



Goofy Time said:


> Wasn't the last good Tenchu game on the PS1?



Yes, it was. XD

Seriously though, if the game plays like it did in the JP demo I have (which I've heard yes from importers)... then bleh.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 13, 2007)

THREE MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## Jotun (May 13, 2007)

Anyone getting Shadowrun? I totally forgot I had it reserved xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Anyone getting Shadowrun? I totally forgot I had it reserved xD



I'm 80% sure i will


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Anyone getting Shadowrun? I totally forgot I had it reserved xD



after reading it was going to be $60... no way i'm buying this.


----------



## Jotun (May 13, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> after reading it was going to be $60... no way i'm buying this.



o_O how much did you expect it to be?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 14, 2007)

I still keep getting destroyed in gears, it's expected since I had the game for a few days now.


----------



## MS81 (May 14, 2007)

I need a to get a gold memership soon.


----------



## Kduff (May 14, 2007)

Killua said:


> Did anybody else get an early invite into the Halo 3 beta through the Friends & Family program?
> 
> I got mines earlier this morning.  I'm lovin' what I've seen thus far, Halo 3 feels like a nice blend of all the best things about Halo 1 and 2, refined, and expanded upon. It takes some getting used to coming straight from Halo 2, 'cause the hitboxes, and sticky/auto-aim is much more akin to Halo's than Halo 2, which means catching headshots with the precsion weapons is a bit more of a challenge. The range for melee lunges have also been reduced a bit.
> 
> ...



So... how'd you get this?  I've heard it's next to impossible to get them.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> o_O how much did you expect it to be?



for a multi only game (half game) .... like $40 at most. 

when you get the kind of value of the orange box of HL... it's hard to buy this.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Can someone tell me how to make a japaense silver account? I really wanna play enternal rpg, it's out.


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I still keep getting destroyed in gears, it's expected since I had the game for a few days now.



Don't sweat it, I am getting smoked in GRAW and R6 xD


> for a multi only game (half game) .... like $40 at most.
> 
> when you get the kind of value of the orange box of HL... it's hard to buy this.



Idk games like Halo and Gears of War are meant for multi and they weren't 40.

@MS81: It's Xapan I think I already added you xD


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Damn it, i can't make a account now? But people that did before can play this? how unfair


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2007)

^ Your own fault for not making one a long time ago. XD


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2007)

Region Lock not working that well


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2007)

does it play like most j-rpg (combat wise) or did they actually put some effort in it ;D (sorry if that angered anyone, I'm just not a big fan of the turn based system unless it plays like FFtactics or fallout)

last remnant looks cool 
hope the battle system turns out neat (it sure sounds neat)


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

@Cent - Yeah it's different, you move around to attack and such, not turned base, though i like both. 

@Goofy - Play it then, make a jap account *Takes 5 minutes* and try it. I like it alot, especially the light and dark system. If you still don't want it i guess it's not for you but i like alot of RPG's and this one seems really fun


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

^Really? I just made another account, easier.


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

doesnt it cost money to make another account or u just made another profile on the same account?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Another profile, same system. And i did silver account, so no money spent 

Yep cyber that's right.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

I was following Trusty Bell (Eternal Sonata) from the very beginning so you know damn well I'm making a Japan account when I get the chance.  Funny if by the time I do that, they announce that the demo is coming to the U.S.  I might make a JPN PS3 account too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2007)

@crazy: that's good news, I'll have to check it out then


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

Link removed

for test drive fans


odd that direct link is not working. well if you scroll down you can find it just go here


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> but i like alot of RPG's



The way you came off with that is like I don't like a lot of RPG's, and I can habeeb I has played more than you!


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The way you came off with that is like I don't like a lot of RPG's, and I can habeeb I has played more than you!



Sorry didn't mean that. I just enjoy a large amount of rpgs, even if there not big. So far i liked ES battle system, graphics, and characters. So i was saying it's a must have for RPG fans. Then again the majority of RPG's these day i find worthy of a play 

Sorry for double post but i came across LO article, it's a great read.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

thx for the link o there is an edit button


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Uh, for anyone who is playing Eternal Sonata, I've seen some clips of it..and it's gameplay...REALLY reminded me of Grandia.

Does it's battle system have that similar pacing?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Uh, for anyone who is playing Eternal Sonata, I've seen some clips of it..and it's gameplay...REALLY reminded me of Grandia.
> 
> Does it's battle system have that similar pacing?



Kinda, it's fast paced like it, except you actually have to move your character on screen and put him where you want and such. It's cool because you can get up to 18 slashes and then a special all before your turn is over. Also you can tap B at a certain time to block the attack. It's really fun, i just wish they let you use all the option, i think there's gonna be alot more combo's.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2007)

this part of the interview was well not unexpected but still this is a good read overall. ( its 7 pages long though lol )


> *Gamasutra: What do you think it will take Microsoft to succeed in Japan, not necessarily financially, but in terms of really winning over the audience?*
> 
> RN: Online. I don't know what's going to happen to PS3, so it?s (up in the air). Right now, in Japan, the Nintendo DS and the Wii are very successful, so many developers and publishers in Japan are focusing on the DS and the Wii, and very little on the PS3 and the Xbox 360. So eventually, most of the Japan-made games will be on either handhelds or the Wii.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

Now, I'd like another question;

Some guy made me lol by saying this has the greatest battle system ever. Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Disagree. I like the battle system and it's fun but grandia is still better. I also like turnbase just as much if not more. So it's not my fav but a good addition, better then star ocean 3's though.


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

Enjoy, tell me whatcha think.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2007)

Karas? is it based on that anime with the same name?


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

I do agree that Grandia has the best battle system.  I thought it was going to be complicated at first, but it became every addicted. If ES is similar to this, then you have yourself a winner.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2007)

For those who currently do not have their 360's [Like me] or have means to access the demo online...[Like me...], here are some pics of it 


*Spoiler*: __ 
















In the sense of graphics prowness, it looks like shit compared to Gears of War. But in terms of art style, it looks even better than the likes of Dragon Quest 8, one of the greatest artistic games of recent memory.


----------



## slimscane (May 14, 2007)

I think that it is stunning :amazed


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> For those who currently do not have their 360's [Like me] or have means to access the demo online...[Like me...], here are some pics of it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Why is God punishing me for?


----------



## Pein (May 14, 2007)

i like the style of that game


----------



## crazymtf (May 14, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I think that it is stunning :amazed



Agreed, i was amazed


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> i like the style of that game



yeah it looks awesome


----------



## rockstar sin (May 14, 2007)

Allegretto is Choplin right?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 14, 2007)

It's pretty much the nicest looking cel-shaded game to date IMO.


----------



## carnage (May 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Disagree. I like the battle system and it's fun but grandia is still better. I also like turnbase just as much if not more. So it's not my fav but a good addition, better then star ocean 3's though.



I like vagrant story's battle system. it was pretty unique.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 14, 2007)

RPG's get on my nerves.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> For those who currently do not have their 360's [Like me] or have means to access the demo online...[Like me...], here are some pics of it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



looks pretty nice to me so far....

now i ask... will it have the option for the original audio track (meaning jp with subs)?


----------



## Lal Mirch (May 14, 2007)

^ I hope so. This game is extremely pretty to look at, and the battle system is very enjoyable. The reaction blocking ability is the icing on the cake. I'm really looking forward to its release.


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

Eternal Sonata rocks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> looks pretty nice to me so far....
> 
> now i ask... will it have the option for the original audio track (meaning jp with subs)?



ya thats one thing I love in blue dragon ( they left the Japanese voice actors in and all just with subs. You can select English but forget that  )


----------



## Pein (May 15, 2007)

new naruto 360 trailer guess its being called rise of a ninja
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRbK-nNUQU&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 15, 2007)

M$ said:
			
		

> Dear Customer,
> We have received your Xbox at our service center.   It is our priority to process your Xbox in a timely manner and to get it back to you as good as new.  We will contact you as soon as we are finished so you can get ready to get back into the game!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> new naruto 360 trailer guess its being called rise of a ninja
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWRbK-nNUQU&eurl=[/YOUTUBE]



I guess it's going to cover up to the end of chuunin exams.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 15, 2007)

might be good, I hope they keep the japanese VA's with dubs or it's a no-go for me


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 15, 2007)

M$ said:
			
		

> Your Xbox Video Game system has been shipped!  You can expect to receive it in 2-5 days.  Thank you for your patience and get ready to get back into the action!  Your shipping information is provided below for your reference:



   times 2


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 15, 2007)

> 360 HD-DVD Gets Mini-Spring Update





> # Added option for user to select from the following audio output formats via TOSLINK or HDMI:
> o Digital Stereo (2 channel PCM)
> o Dolby Digital 5.1
> o DTS 5.1
> ...




interesting news to say the least.


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> interesting news to say the least.



well considering I have the HD-DVD it's good news to me.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> times 2



They going to send you a free 1 month Gold Card so that should keep you at bay for a while.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 15, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> They going to send you a free 1 month Gold Card so that should keep you at bay for a while.



well i had to pay for sending the console... they should repay me with more


----------



## Corruption (May 15, 2007)

I completely forgot about that, when my 360 came back after being fixed, there was a paper saying that I'm getting a free month of xbox live, but there wasn't a card in the box!!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I completely forgot about that, when my 360 came back after being fixed, there was a paper saying that I'm getting a free month of xbox live, but there wasn't a card in the box!!



   That is grease.  I would call they ass and tell them they didn't give the free month.  They would give you a code and you do it online.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (May 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> well i had to pay for sending the console... they should repay me with more



You mean shipping or you had to pay for the repair? I originally paid for a repair but they refunded my money.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 15, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> You mean shipping or you had to pay for the repair? I originally paid for a repair but they refunded my money.



i paid for the shipping charges of sending the console to texas.

i hope it gets here soon.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

I didn't have to pay when I had to send mines to Texas.  I'm in New York so I guess it's different in certain states.


----------



## Utz (May 15, 2007)

Does the Xbox Live Free 1 month they give you after they send the fixed-one back immediately go in to affect? Or does it wait for you to sign up again and stuff, because I got my 360 back last week haven't played it yet.


----------



## MS81 (May 15, 2007)

damn I hate when there is no news.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 15, 2007)

Utz said:


> Does the Xbox Live Free 1 month they give you after they send the fixed-one back immediately go in to affect? Or does it wait for you to sign up again and stuff, because I got my 360 back last week haven't played it yet.



It's a card that they give you so you save that as long as you want and use it when your ready.  I got mines back for a while now and my card is laying down on a center table somewhere.  I'm going to get Gold soon but might as well the card since it is free.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 15, 2007)

Just get the 12 month subscription for 50 dollars. SSJ accept my friends request already. Anyone who has live Add me, BeaThemDowN.


----------



## Jotun (May 15, 2007)

Just saw you on HoE xD. Started to really play Crackdown and I am already addicted. Halo Beta tmrw tho right?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 15, 2007)

Jotun, that was you that was playing Crackdown?


----------



## Jotun (May 15, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Jotun, that was you that was playing Crackdown?



Ya, Ima bout to play again right now before I go to sleep. 

Someone wanted to do co-op but it didn't connect


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 16, 2007)

IGN editors give us detail about halo 3, good the bad etc 32 mins long good podcast.

its funny how they are defending the graphics and saying "you will forget the graphics" lol I mean I find that funny.


----------



## Kri (May 16, 2007)

Just a heads-up, the release date for Halo 3 was just announced to be the 25th of September.

I'm gonna cry if that's anywhere near the Mass Effect release.  It's bad enough that it's less than a month away from GTA IV...


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Just a heads-up, the release date for Halo 3 was just announced to be the 25th of September.
> 
> I'm gonna cry if that's anywhere near the Mass Effect release.  It's bad enough that it's less than a month away from GTA IV...



i doubt it microsoft is not that stupid to release any of their first party titles in september because of halo and they wont be putting anything out october because of gta 4. mass effect should be coming in november because december is lost odyssey


----------



## Kduff (May 16, 2007)

It's coming out on my mother's birthday.  I know what she's getting!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Nothing.  I'm spending all my money on Halo 3 and a 360.


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> It's coming out on my mother's birthday.  I know what she's getting!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



damn you must really like halo or you dont really like your mom


----------



## Kduff (May 16, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> damn you must really like halo or you dont really like your mom



haha, I'm just playing.  Maybe.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 16, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> i doubt it microsoft is not that stupid to release any of their first party titles in september because of halo and they wont be putting anything out october because of gta 4. mass effect should be coming in november because december is lost odyssey



But don't you think Halo 3 with it's reputation and so on is sort of an exception?

I guess Microsoft/Bungie are stupid. All game site sources have all reported in. Halo 3 will come on September 25th. Honest to god I don't see anything wrong with it. It is their biggest blockbuster game. It will sell and sell a lot whenever it releases. They could have sold it in Spring (the season where games are not really selling) and it will still sell a lot. 

Don't know if it was reported here but it was on I think ign that there is a limited edition slurpee Halo 3 cup coming around the month of September like a month of so back that people said the earliest Halo 3 will most likely come out will be September.


----------



## MS81 (May 16, 2007)

I'm getting Lost Odyssey in Dec but I'm sold on Eternal Sonata now.


----------



## Pein (May 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm getting Lost Odyssey in Dec but I'm sold on Eternal Sonata now.



im not excited for lost odyssey but im hyped for eternal sonata


----------



## MS81 (May 16, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> im not excited for lost odyssey but im hyped for eternal sonata



isn't Blue Dragon coming out in Sept?


----------



## Fighting Spirit (May 16, 2007)

Kduff said:


> It's coming out on my mother's birthday.  I know what she's getting!
> .
> .
> .
> ...



HAHAHA I lol'd really hard...


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2007)

For any curious europeans, Halo 3 will be released here on September 26th.

If only Nintendo could be as kind as Microsoft and release their damn dates.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 16, 2007)

LOL at the Halo Beta not being up when they said it would be.  On the other hand, not LOL for waking up and finding this out myself. XD


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2007)

Same DS, just woke up, not at 5:30, cause that's crazy  And nothing but i gotta go for my lessons for driving anyway so it works out


----------



## rockstar sin (May 16, 2007)

typeZERO said:


> i doubt it microsoft is not that stupid to release any of their first party titles in september because of halo and they wont be putting anything out october because of gta 4. mass effect should be coming in november because december is lost odyssey



Actually Mass Effect is coming out in September and Microsoft knows plenty of PS3 games are coming out in September that will be big hits.  Pushing Halo 3 in September is a brilliant strategic move and they would be 1up on PS3 when that happens.  Make that 2up because Mass Effect will be a blockbuster hit as well.


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Just a heads-up, the release date for Halo 3 was just announced to be the 25th of September.
> 
> I'm gonna cry if that's anywhere near the Mass Effect release.  It's bad enough that it's less than a month away from GTA IV...



are you gonna cry because of  not enough time to play the games before the other games come out or because you wont be able to buy them all right away.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2007)

The fall/winter time of the year is the normal time the good games of the year start fucking clustering upon the shelves, which is bad for people who aren't rich bastards >:3


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

im not rich but i could afford to spend like 400 on games in the winter.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2007)

Lol so when is it gonna be up? I want to get owned in Halo 3 Beta xD

Eternal Sonata hasn't really sold me. Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey and Mass Effect all look better imo.


----------



## Kri (May 16, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> are you gonna cry because of  not enough time to play the games before the other games come out or because you wont be able to buy them all right away.


Not nearly enough time, though I suppose  I could put Mass Effect down for the few hours it would take to get through the Halo 3 campaign, and then get back to it before I screw around in multiplayer.

I just have to hope, then, that I get through Bioshock fast enough to allow for plenty of Mass Effect time pre-Halo so that I can get through Halo, and finish off Mass Effect with enough time to play the hell out of Halo multiplayer before it gets put back on the back burner for GTA.

It's a strange state of affairs when too many awesome games is what I'm complaining about. 

I haven't even worked in Eternal Sonata and Assassin's Creed, nor any titles that have slipped my mind for that window of time.



Jotun said:


> Eternal Sonata hasn't really sold me.


Have you played the demo? It barely takes minutes to make a Japanese Silver account... 

The combat system was really fun, though I wasn't impressed much with the extremely linear design of the town and forest. The combat, though... *drool*


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2007)

I played the Demo. Feels exactly like Star Ocean/Grandia/Tales of blah blah. It wasn't very innovative. I like the look of it, but so far its just another JRPG if you know what I mean :/


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I played the Demo. Feels exactly like Star Ocean/Grandia/Tales of blah blah. It wasn't very innovative. I like the look of it, but so far its just another JRPG if you know what I mean :/



You do know if you would narrow the best RPG series to like, 15 series, all of those examples you listed in it being 'another JRPG' would mean Eternal Sonata is above average...XD


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I played the Demo. Feels exactly like Star Ocean/Grandia/Tales of blah blah. It wasn't very innovative. I like the look of it, but so far its just another JRPG if you know what I mean :/



nothing wrong with grandia 

with that said the shining force series was always pretty cool.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You do know if you would narrow the best RPG series to like, 15 series, all of those examples you listed in it being 'another JRPG' would mean Eternal Sonata is above average...XD



 

I SEE YOU DS


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

Id estimate around 7 pm eastern time(usa)


----------



## Corruption (May 16, 2007)

^_^ Cool, it's not that big of deal or whatever...i just want to try it out


----------



## FinalDragon13 (May 16, 2007)

dude, CompleetOWNage, i think i played u in gears before,

i'm tmnt989 if you remember.


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2007)

They identified the problem and it should finally be up in a few hours. It of course being the halo 3 beta XD


----------



## Potentialflip (May 16, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> ^_^ Cool, it's not that big of deal or whatever...i just want to try it out



Yeah same here. I just wanted to test out some of the new things particularly the personal anti-grav lift. It took me almost an entire match until I finally got one and actually used it. And the secondary weapons feature (getting a turret gun and walk around in 3rd person like a badass) got killed fairly quickly though lol. Last but not least the bubble shield. I got some mix thoughts on it. Can't wait for Sepetmber.


----------



## Corruption (May 16, 2007)

FinalDragon13 said:


> dude, CompleetOWNage, i think i played u in gears before,
> 
> i'm tmnt989 if you remember.



Not sure, you probably played my brother...he plays GoW alot more then me.


----------



## MS81 (May 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol so when is it gonna be up? I want to get owned in Halo 3 Beta xD
> 
> Eternal Sonata hasn't really sold me. Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey and Mass Effect all look better imo.



wow Xapan I'm totally shocked that you didn't like the Eternal Sonata demo.


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> wow Xapan I'm totally shocked that you didn't like the Eternal Sonata demo.



Didn't say I hated it, just not "WOWED" by it. 

Beta still isn't available T_T

I liked the BlackSite Area51 Demo though >_>


----------



## Corruption (May 16, 2007)

I still never gotten around to making a Jap  account so I can try out Eternal Sonata...I should really do that tomorrow.


----------



## MS81 (May 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Didn't say I hated it, just not "WOWED" by it.
> 
> Beta still isn't available T_T
> 
> I liked the BlackSite Area51 Demo though >_>



It's better than Enchant Arms.


----------



## slimscane (May 16, 2007)

> Please note that it could take up to four hours for your console to receive this update based on various factors. However, the good news is that we're in the clear and Halo 3 gameplay is just over the horizon.


 I have work tomorrow morning


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 16, 2007)

My dashboard kept freezing why is that?


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2007)

Game is nice, of course i score a nice 16 kills first match


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

I'm gonna dl aegis wing.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 17, 2007)

The beta is a lot better than I expected.  It's a shame it ends June 10th.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

This is sad time for me right now.  I need everybody support and prayers so I won't break this fucking computer in half with a karate chop.  I'm having routers so my XBL account and PS Network problems doesn't work.


----------



## Pein (May 17, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> This is sad time for me right now.  I need everybody support and prayers so I won't break this fucking computer in half with a karate chop.  I'm having routers so my XBL account and PS Network problems doesn't work.



what sort of luck is that


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Can someone help me who's good with routers and such. My router seems to be bad for XBOX live, which kinda sucks because it takes forever to connect to games and alot of time i even lag. Anyone know good routers that'll make my XBOX360 run better live. I have some kinda "Nat" problem it says.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Can someone help me who's good with routers and such. My router seems to be bad for XBOX live, which kinda sucks because it takes forever to connect to games and alot of time i even lag. Anyone know good routers that'll make my XBOX360 run better live. I have some kinda "Nat" problem it says.





go there.

select your router

and then look for xbox live 360.

all set and done


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, i forgot about port forwarding.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Port forwarding will work. Nat is basically Network Address Translations which involves re-writing the source and/or destination addresses of IP packets as they pass through a router or firewall, also in order to enable multiple hosts on a private network to access the Internet using a single public IP address. Though NAT can introduce complications in communication between hosts and may have a performance impact.


to sum it up NAT hides your your address.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

I see, well now i opened it, yay


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

thanks Kami-sama for that site.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

LOST PLANET DEMO IS NOW AVAIALBLE ON STEAM! though only vista users can play!   *Goes to see if my current system can play it*


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 17, 2007)

MS81 said:


> thanks Kami-sama for that site.



It's all good 

and i got my 360 back WOOT


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

I prefer optimum online they have up to 30 megabits per second and they also fios.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

their network is fiber optic



read down in the middle it says state of the art fiberoptic network


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

I need some new games dammit.


----------



## Scared Link (May 17, 2007)

My gamer tag: Bilawal


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I prefer optimum online they have up to 30 megabits per second and they also fios.



They put caps on your internet and are a BITCH to get around with them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> their network is fiber optic
> 
> 
> 
> read down in the middle it says state of the art fiberoptic network




You do not understand thats from there company. Thats really nothing new, all cable companies etc have fiber going from there business out to the world HOWEVER when its coming to the home its Digital/analog cable not fiber connection to the home. Verizon offers Fiber to the home directly  so its fiber all around.




click on quick start up guide you will see what I mean.  using Coax cable not Fiber.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus 1 megabyte = 1000 mega bits ( I'm pretty sure) been a while since I did those conversions. 1000kbs = 1 meg , 1000 meg = 1gig, 1000 gig = tera byte = 1000 tera bytes =  I forget lol.
> 
> @kami
> 
> gratz



1000 tera bytes = 1 exa byte....lol


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

lol i have it  so i know about the coaxial cable


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

I need to see that Naruto trailer in HD.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

SSJ3 I was going to get Fios for a while until I did a comparison and Optimum Online is cheaper and faster.  The fact that their first option is 5mps and it's 29.95 is terrible.  Optimum Online first is 15mps and Boost is 30 mps which for Fios would be 180 dollars.  No thanks.

Goofy why is Microsoft mad that you mod *your system* that you paid a lot of money for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Because most people who mod the system end up not buying any games for the system, and expose trainers to hack games.


----------



## Stumpy (May 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Because most people who mod the system end up not buying any games for the system, and expose trainers to hack games.


And then go online with these hacks and fuck up the entire online community and destroy a game's reputation (i.e. Halo 2).


----------



## rockstar sin (May 17, 2007)

Oh my bad I was thinking about when you change your system like how DS has a chromed out 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

No, that just voids the warranty.


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

Finally, fucking modders fucking up halo 2


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

XBOX 360 sales up 10% from last month. Go 360 go


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

I'm going crazy with no games, I need Too Human or Blue Dragon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 17, 2007)

Yea, MS81. You be online but not playing no games. lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

ya MS I'm with ya on that I really need those games


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 17, 2007)

Too Human better be good.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

the graphics may be good but ive heard some people say the gameplay is gonna suck.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> the graphics may be good but ive heard some people say the gameplay is gonna suck.



where is DS's Super Paper Mario pic when you need it..........









4 player online co op RPG = Win for me I need some action like that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> where is DS's Super Paper Mario pic when you need it..........



I think this will do for now


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

4 player online rpg = ff crystal chronicles lol.

never saw  the super mario pic.


----------



## Jotun (May 17, 2007)

Too Human's gameplay still looks shaky. It is very promising though.

After 7 hours of Halo Beta straight I need a rest xD. It gets annoying when they give you short ass modes with Team Skirmish so you end up waiting like 5 mins for 2 mins of gameplay -_-


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

see ssj3 someone who agrees about the gameplay  ds's super mario pic can kiss my ass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

funny how you can judge gameplay when you have not PLAYED THE GAME!  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0=0 =0 =0  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0


I can see where you might question some of there choices that they selected for control or something. I can see that.


the super paper mario picture. Was an in game picture having princess peach get a true and false questions asked to her and it was like "I got on forums and complain about games I never played!" seriously it did say this and was funny. The game overall is great.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> funny how you can judge gameplay when you have not PLAYED THE GAME!  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0=0 =0 =0  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0
> 
> 
> I can see where you might question some of there choices that they selected for control or something. I can see that.



You can see videos of it being played by higher ups like ign or gamespot.


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Yea, MS81. You be online but not playing no games. lol.



I was playing Ninety nine nights.


----------



## carnage (May 17, 2007)

How is ninety nine nights


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2007)

N3 sucks. MS81 you need games? XBOX 360 has like the best library at the moment next to PS2, how can you NOT find games


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> N3 sucks. MS81 you need games? XBOX 360 has like the best library at the moment next to PS2 *and SNES*, how can you NOT find games



Fixed for accuracy and Godlyness.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

I'm reading the new IGN insider roundtable #200 its all about halo 3. Man this is pathetic in terms of aiming I'm sorry






this is was said about this before the gif and after.


> I'm also a bit disappointed that Halo 3 seems to still have the aim-correction that makes the sniper rifle in Halo 2 a bit ridiculous. In Halo 2, players developed a technique with the sniper rifle where they sort of sweep the reticule across the opponent's head and pull the trigger. The sweeper doesn't need to be totally accurate with the trigger pull 'cause the game makes some correction to the aim, making it easier to land the head shots. For an extreme example of this in Halo 3, check out this animated GIF I made for Brudvig. He was proud of this cross-map kill with the rocket launcher, but in putting together the frames I noticed that his gun doesn't fire at the hill the opponent is on. Yet the rocket still finds its target.
> 
> I wasn't expecting a perfect game from the Halo 3 beta, but I was hoping to see Bungie taking the balance in another direction. Based on the beta, it doesn't look like Halo 3 will be the Halo that I want. Which, really, is just Halo: Combat Evolved with the excellent online party system of Halo 2.



I'm also a huge FPS nut so stuff like this gets me irritated =/  IF you guys want I can copy/paste the whole roundtable for you all. Its about 2 pages long.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

Jesus, two pages of ranting....no thank you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

Official Figures for last week in japan  have been released media create and on neogaf they posted this FUNNY gif I laughed so hard


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm reading the new IGN insider roundtable #200 its all about halo 3. Man this is pathetic in terms of aiming I'm sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Talk about lag, that's a bullshit lag gif.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

lag gif? it was part of the IGN video feed they did. All he did was take the frames of it and show where the recticule was aiming. He did nothing to the gif to make it like that =/


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2007)

Well i never incounter anything near that and played a good 40 games. Only time i got that is when i lagged, which i believe they did.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lag gif? it was part of the IGN video feed they did. All he did was take the frames of it and show where the recticule was aiming. He did nothing to the gif to make it like that =/



So many people keep forgetting the words Beta that always embed the screen.

And it's not anything a patch can't fix if feedback demands it and it isn't fixed in the retail version.


----------



## crazymtf (May 18, 2007)

Forgot about a patch, fixed Ghost recon up.


----------



## slimscane (May 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So many people keep forgetting the words Beta that always embed the screen.



If only you could turn it off, then you could really trick yourself


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> So many people keep forgetting the words Beta that always embed the screen.
> 
> And it's not anything a patch can't fix if feedback demands it and it isn't fixed in the retail version.



I know which is a good thing that they are doing beta but you would figure they would have this down by now after doing 2 halos already. Hopefully the beta testers will report it and what not ( thats what beta testers should do) then everything will be A ok


----------



## MS81 (May 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> N3 sucks. MS81 you need games? XBOX 360 has like the best library at the moment next to PS2, how can you NOT find games



The last game I bought was Lost Planet I'm really not into the shooters like that.


----------



## Stumpy (May 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IF you guys want I can copy/paste the whole roundtable for you all. Its about 2 pages long.


Shit I want to read it.  PM it to me if no one else cares to see it.


----------



## Jotun (May 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> funny how you can judge gameplay when you have not PLAYED THE GAME!  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0=0 =0 =0  =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0
> 
> 
> I can see where you might question some of there choices that they selected for control or something. I can see that.
> ...



Double Standards own, funny how you can say the game is great overall when you haven't played it. I saw the video and I said the gameplay still *looks* shaky.

ANYWAYS

The Aim is off abit in Halo beta, moreso with nades and rockets. Doesn't really bother me cuz I know it will be fixed, but ya xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

My 360 doesn't want to read my Gears of War, it's taking forever. It's just keeps reading, reading, and reading.  The game has a few scratches on it. I just got the game and the console and already it's pissing me off.


----------



## Mindfuck (May 18, 2007)

You moved your 360 while having a disc inside? That ruins the shit.. -_-
I experienced the same.. when I bought mine, you'll *never* get a new game, seriously, lol..


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

you can try gamedr its supposed to fixed scratched dvds and cds.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

No, I didn't move the 360 I just put it in the disc tray and it just kept reading it. The 360 thinks it's a dvd. What's gamedr???


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

you put the cd or dvd in it and it fixes scratches by removing a small layer of the cd or dvds material and using a certain liquid or something that rubs into the scratches. can be found at most retail stores.

Link removed

they had a problem with the same game too gears of war.

Inochi Jr. can buy here

 has pic of gamedr here


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

This type of shit shouldn't even begin in the first place. I think MS rushed the manufacturing of this console. I don't hear Wii's and PS3's chewing up brand new games.


----------



## slimscane (May 18, 2007)

I heard of PS3s not being able to read discs at all


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

halo 3 beta stuff is gonna be on g4tv in a sec 

and hoe gets the gamedr and i dont think u will regret it.


buy this manhwa


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

I'm still pissed off as a hell, I don't deserve this. I worked hard to get my 360, Live, and Gears.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

I have extra copies  I could mail you one if you rep me at least once every 2 weeks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

Are you joking?


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

Yeah I wasted my time typing that for my finger's health (sarcasm)

20 bucks or something wouldnt hurt in addition to the at least 2 reps a month.


----------



## Stumpy (May 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'm still pissed off as a hell, I don't deserve this. I worked hard to get my 360, Live, and Gears.


QfuckingQ

Shouldn't you have a warranty or something for this.  Try to get a new 360 with the warranty.  I believe the number is still 1-800-4-MY-XBOX


*Spoiler*: _and symbiote..._ 



I am going to fucking hunt you down and kill you with a screwdriver for having that gif in your sig.  (haven't seen the movie yet)


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

I don't think it's the 360, but the game that doesn't want to play.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I don't think it's the 360, but the game that doesn't want to play.



Do you have another game that you can test out? That is usually how you will know for sure where the source of the problem. My friend thought it was the game (GRAW: this is why I don't buy used games) because it had some scratches. I lent him one of the BK games which doesn't have any and it wasn't able to read. We found out something was wrong with the system and sent it back. He got a new one about three months ago (he waited for I think 2 weeks).


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: _and symbiote..._
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to fucking hunt you down and kill you with a screwdriver for having that gif in your sig.  (haven't seen the movie yet)



someone else on here has or had one exactly like it on here too  i think my sig actually covers more of what happened then his did.

with that said a real fan or someone that really wanted to see it would have seen it by now. its been 2 weeks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

No, I don't have another game.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

well if you need a new copy you could paypal me 10 bucks before and after u recieve the disc


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

I don't have a pay pal account


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

wow you obviously dont use ebay lol yeah inside a envelope always works usually inside a card like bday card. anyways i could always send first and then you could send the cash hopefully u wouldnt free load lol and make sure to rep me as much as possible. that would make up for the other 40 bucks lol.

ill talk to you more about it tomorrow if ur interested.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

I rather rant to MS and tell those assholes to replace my disc.


----------



## carnage (May 18, 2007)

eh go ahead lol  but nothing will happen if u scratched it.


----------



## Potentialflip (May 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> No, I don't have another game.



Here are some options before you go ranting to MS.
- Do you have a friend that has a 360 game? If so test it out. That's how my friend did it. He lent mine.
- Bring your 360 and Gears of War to a local game store. Gamestop/EB Games are the likely ones. Have them test the 360 to make sure it is working fine. Then I would ask if they could somehow fix the scratches on your GoW disc. The clerks in my local shop are nice enough to do it with the Disk DR. 

After all this fails. I guess you can go forth on your rant.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

Either way someone's getting hurt.


----------



## MS81 (May 18, 2007)

damn homey your 360 isn't working?


----------



## Stumpy (May 18, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> with that said a real fan or someone that really wanted to see it would have seen it by now. its been 2 weeks.


Please don't try to tell me how much of a fan I am based on something so insignificant.  But this isn't the place for this so I stop with this.

New Devil May Cry 4 trailer
Link removed

It isn't much, but I suppose many here would like to see it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn homey your 360 isn't working?



No, My 360 doesn't want to read my Gears of War game. I think I just need to buy new one or a used one.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 19, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> No, My 360 doesn't want to read my Gears of War game. I think I just need to buy new one or a used one.



Fuck outta here with that.  You was talking buying a 360 for a long time, and now after 2 weeks it don't work?  I say do what Potentialflip said to do before you spaz out on Microsoft, and if they said it's your 360, go all out then.  Microsoft told me some systems scratches games because of way the cd holder was built, but the can't even do anything about it.  So it's either they send you a whole new system or you get a system credit.  *Do not buy a new system.*


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 19, 2007)

I already signed the service contract and sent them the money, so if it's the 360 they're goning have to repair or replace it.


----------



## MS81 (May 19, 2007)

you need an elite.


----------



## carnage (May 19, 2007)

I will wait for a 360 with 65nm chip should only be about 6 months till its out.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 19, 2007)

I found out that it was the game, got me another copy....sighhhhh.


----------



## little nin (May 20, 2007)

did it come up with "Play DVD"?

my gears of war disc broke, until then i always had my 360 vertical, damn that shit scratches games so badly.

my 360 never moved, but somehow managed to more or less crack the game from the middle about half way down the disc


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 20, 2007)

Yes, it came with the message saying "Play DVD"


----------



## little nin (May 20, 2007)

i'm actually bored of gears now


----------



## crono220 (May 20, 2007)

^^likewise, I also am extemly bored with oblivion, I sold both and now I only have normal x-box games to play, Jeez I cannot wait for...
-blue dragon
-Mass Effect
-Halo 3
- GTA 4


----------



## carnage (May 20, 2007)

I cant wait for ninja gaiden 2 bitches. shits gonna push the limits of the xbox 360.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2007)

@Symbiote you know it bitch.


----------



## ronzie (May 20, 2007)

when is the new naruto supposed to be out for 360?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 20, 2007)

Ahhh....I'm getting better at Gears.


----------



## carnage (May 20, 2007)

you got your gears of war working?


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2007)

my 360 just died on me like 5 mins ago.

I just started to play Ninja Gaiden Black when suddenly the screen froze, so I turned off the 360 and turned it back on it was ok. 

now as soon as I start the game again it freezes,

so I tried DOA4 just to make sure it wasn't my 360 and boom it freezes at the 360 LOGO.


so then I turn it off then turn on again and poof the RED LIGHT SPECIAL.

I'm Sorry Crazy for thinking that u played your 360 til it fried.


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 20, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I cant wait for ninja gaiden 2 bitches. shits gonna push the limits of the xbox 360.



there's a  ninja gaiden 2?!?!?!

*runs off to gametrailers...*


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 20, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> there's a  ninja gaiden 2?!?!?!
> 
> *runs off to gametrailers...*



It's been mention for ages Ninja Gaiden 2 is on Itagaki's to do list. After one of those DOA games, Code Chronus, and I think the DS games.


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's been mention for ages Ninja Gaiden 2 is on Itagaki's to do list. After one of those DOA games, Code Chronus, and I think the DS games.



sure hope Code Chronus will reveal itself and Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## little nin (May 21, 2007)

you see this red light thing...after it happens...what do you do?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2007)

Send it in for repairs?


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> there's a  ninja gaiden 2?!?!?!
> 
> *runs off to gametrailers...*



There is no trailer yet


----------



## Astronaut (May 21, 2007)

little nin said:


> you see this red light thing...after it happens...what do you do?



It depends on how many.


----------



## slimscane (May 21, 2007)

I heard of an unorthodox way of fixing the 3 red lights, by means of, well, extra over heating your console :S


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 21, 2007)

I'm dling the beating as we speak, so as soon I finish hit me up. It's been in a while since I played Halo.


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2007)

This is f'ed up I barely play my 360 and this BS happens.


----------



## carnage (May 21, 2007)

I put mine in the freezer for around an hour then then hooked everything back up waited about 10 minutes then turned it on and it worked.


----------



## MS81 (May 21, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> I put mine in the freezer for around an hour then then hooked everything back up waited about 10 minutes then turned it on and it worked.



your Bullshitting right?


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

No I figured what the fuck its already broken. It cant hurt. leave it in freezer hour to 2 hours and its all good. I took the hard drive and power supply out and put it in the freezer for same amount of time also. 

giiven 5-10 minutes for it to warm up ever so slightly after you take it out is wise and then turn the power on after u hook everything back up.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> No I figured what the fuck its already broken. It cant hurt. leave it in freezer hour to 2 hours and its all good. I took the hard drive and power supply out and put it in the freezer for same amount of time also.
> 
> giiven 5-10 minutes for it to warm up ever so slightly after you take it out is wise and then turn the power on after u hook everything back up.



so did your screen freeze before you put did that?


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

nope it would just come up with an error message as soon as i booted it i think. that or it showed nothing at all. 

I recommend you try it  with hard drive and psu all seperate  in the freezer.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

I'll try it right now. BTW do anyone know if MS will send you the box for repairs?


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 22, 2007)

^yes they do.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^yes they do.



well I'm calling them right now.


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

so ms81 did you ever try the freezer trick or what dude?


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> so ms81 did you ever try the freezer trick or what dude?



yeah and sad to say it didn't work.


----------



## carnage (May 22, 2007)

AH  well if you did that when it was actually working it may not have messed up lol.


----------



## MS81 (May 22, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> AH  well if you did that when it was actually working it may not have messed up lol.



I sure wish I did now I have to pay $130.00 for the repairs.


----------



## Batman (May 22, 2007)

I hear they'll reimburse you on those repair costs now.


----------



## MS81 (May 23, 2007)

nah homey they are charging me 130 for it. I get a year warranty and 1 month to gold account.


----------



## piratej62 (May 23, 2007)

hey my gamertag is: piratej62

hey everyone what is the best game out right now. i need something new to play.


----------



## carnage (May 23, 2007)

the best game out right now is learn how to edit your first post instead of double posting.


----------



## Kri (May 23, 2007)

^That's a fun game.


----------



## MS81 (May 24, 2007)

I remember when I 1st played that game.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> hey my gamertag is: piratej62
> 
> hey everyone what is the best game out right now. i need something new to play.



LOL, besides what everyone else has said above me, play Earth Defense Force 2017.  I've gotten all my friends to buy it after just playing it once at my house.  Now my goal is to beat it in all the difficulties.


----------



## MS81 (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, besides what everyone else has said above me, play Earth Defense Force 2017.  I've gotten all my friends to buy it after just playing it once at my house.  Now my goal is to beat it in all the difficulties.



I was thinking of getting Senke no ronde but I didn't want to pay 60 for a Dreamcast game that's been upscaled to 1080P.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I was thinking of getting Senke no ronde but I didn't want to pay 60 for a Dreamcast game that's been upscaled to 1080P.



Believe me, I was all up for Senko no Ronde, but I'll wait until the price drops on it.  Stupid Ubi should have at least gone the EDF price route, then maybe I would have dropped the money on it.


----------



## MS81 (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Believe me, I was all up for Senko no Ronde, but I'll wait until the price drops on it.  Stupid Ubi should have at least gone the EDF price route, then maybe I would have dropped the money on it.



I dunno what they was thinking!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

^ Especially with the box art. 

I would have been okay if they showed Culian's transgender self on the cover than the crap they have now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, besides what everyone else has said above me, play Earth Defense Force 2017.  I've gotten all my friends to buy it after just playing it once at my house.  Now my goal is to beat it in all the difficulties.



is it that good? 
then maybe I'll buy it after I'm bored with Tenchu Z (when it comes out)

have you guys seen the latest Brothers in arms videos? the game looks wicked :amazed  and they have the smexy cover system that I so hope will become standard (you know Gow/rb6vegas style) 
anyway, I'm sure to pick that game up (september release)


----------



## Pein (May 24, 2007)

im gonna pick up earth defense force as soon as i have some extra cash


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

MS81 said:


> nah homey they are charging me 130 for it. I get a year warranty and 1 month to gold account.



Just tell them if they dont repair it for free you will another xbox 360 game ever again and u will never buy microsofts next console either.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> is it that good?
> then maybe I'll buy it after I'm bored with Tenchu Z (when it comes out)



EDF is better than good, it's god.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> EDF is better than good, it's god.



How long is it roughly? And how many difficulties?


----------



## Donkey Show (May 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> How long is it roughly? And how many difficulties?



Hmmm... 5 difficulties from Easy, Normal, Hard, Hardest, and Inferno.  So far, I've played through Normal and Hard, halfway through Hardest and like 2% of Inferno.  There are 53 stages so multiply that by 5 difficulties. XD  Each difficulty gives you new weapons and every time you beat all the levels on one difficulty, you get a special weapon.  I've spent about 23 hours on the game so far and I'm not even 50% complete.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm... 5 difficulties from Easy, Normal, Hard, Hardest, and Inferno.  So far, I've played through Normal and Hard, halfway through Hardest and like 2% of Inferno.  There are 53 stages so multiply that by 5 difficulties. XD  Each difficulty gives you new weapons and every time you beat all the levels on one difficulty, you get a special weapon.  I've spent about 23 hours on the game so far and I'm not even 50% complete.



Getting it this friday then xD 

I heard some bestbuy dudes talkin crap, but it looked good to me. Plus I had just recently finished reading 20th CB and EDF just popped right out at me xD


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 24, 2007)

meh, I can't find it in any swedish online stores 
Guess I'll have to resort to play.com when it's time or something ...


----------



## crazymtf (May 24, 2007)

EDF EDF! 4 LIFE!


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

TITANQUEST for xbox 360 and ps3 is going to rule!!!


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2007)

That dude in the video creeped me out.

"I want you to feel loved "


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

titan quest immortal throne came out a while ago tho.


----------



## carnage (May 24, 2007)

peer guardian doesnt block everyone and that includes the esa probably.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2007)

How are those videos huge spoilers? They just show specific segments of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

^ for people who maybe do not want to watch anything about the actual gameplay and what not mabye ? UMMM? UMMM?! seriously THERE HUGE! HUGE! I SAY!


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2007)

damn I can't wait to get Blue Dragon or Trusty bell.


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2007)

The sky thing was pretty damn cool in halo and blue dragon of course looks awesome


----------



## carnage (May 25, 2007)

so hell on earth is your xbox360 still miessed up


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> so hell on earth is your xbox360 still miessed up



mines is still.

the ups guys didn't come to bring my box yet.


----------



## carnage (May 25, 2007)

i will say this if u never had your hard drive in the xbox 360 it probably wouldnt have messed up.


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> i will say this if u never had your hard drive in the xbox 360 it probably wouldnt have messed up.



so your saying HDD's mess up the system? also so new pics on Last Remnant


----------



## carnage (May 25, 2007)

the hdd's add extra heat so its possible


----------



## rockstar sin (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the post Ssj3.  I was wondering when I'll see new information for Blue Dragon.  Did you watch the anime as yet?  It's pretty good.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 25, 2007)

My Xbox is working it was that disc that was too scratched up. Currently I'm enjoying the Halo 3 Beta.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Thanks for the post Ssj3.  I was wondering when I'll see new information for Blue Dragon.  Did you watch the anime as yet?  It's pretty good.



Np, and no I have not watched the anime yet still leaving all that surprise and suspense until the game comes out!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 25, 2007)

Yeah I seen the first 2 episodes and I don't want to watch the rest until the game comes out.  I just wanted to see how Shu ended up with the blue dragon and to get me more hype for the game.


----------



## slimscane (May 25, 2007)

My mom moved my 360 after my brother left it on while playing Oblivion.

Sheogorath is going to be *PO*ed at me


----------



## MS81 (May 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> bumping this so ppl see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought I deleted the post I made?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I thought I deleted the post I made?



you did on that one, though the thread is just for sales information and not chit chatting. on the last page you and slime both posted in it and I was asking to delete those posts.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also Slime and MS81 can you please delete your posts in the game sales thread? that thread is not for chatting , I must have said so in all my posts there, the chatting belongs to these threads about those sales figures. I would appreciate it if you did so , because I do not feel like getting a mod to do it.  thx.



Just PM them next time.  That doesn't need to be a public manner plus we don't need more thread derailment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 25, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Yeah I seen the first 2 episodes and I don't want to watch the rest until the game comes out.  I just wanted to see how Shu ended up with the blue dragon and to get me more hype for the game.



 since they got the game in there office I'm hoping for more videos to be released by them. The IGN editors seem to love it from there posts on the insider boards.

August is going to be a busy month for me, Metriod prime 3, blue dragon and other games I plan to get in july. Jesus


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 26, 2007)

Blue Dragon better be worth all the hype. I love playing the beta can't wait until the final release, I'm going to be on that shit all the time.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 26, 2007)

^ What? Blue Dragon beta?  You sure you aren't talking about Halo 3?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 26, 2007)

I was talking about Blue Dragon and then was talking about the HALO3


----------



## MS81 (May 26, 2007)

cool I can't w8 for any JRPG for any system right now.


----------



## carnage (May 26, 2007)

japanese rpgs let you stick it in the pooper


----------



## Jotun (May 26, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> japanese rpgs let you stick it in the pooper



((((O_o))))

Who else is gonna get Shadowrun next Tuesday?


----------



## Pein (May 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> ((((O_o))))
> 
> Who else is gonna get Shadowrun next Tuesday?



im not i refuse to pay full price for a multiplayer only graphically underwelming game if microsoft should have put halo beta in that game


----------



## Corruption (May 26, 2007)

I would get shadowrun for pc, but I don't have windows vista. And I don't want to get it for 360 unless I can use a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 26, 2007)

I'm starting to miss on owning a 360, does anyone recall Microsoft saying the Elite Black was limited edition and that they will release the Elite in white next time?  Because I want to buy a 360 again, but I want an Elite, but I don't want it black, I got too many black consoles and I like the slick white this time around.


----------



## Pein (May 26, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm starting to miss on owning a 360, does anyone recall Microsoft saying the Elite Black was limited edition and that they will release the Elite in white next time?  Because I want to buy a 360 again, but I want an Elite, but I don't want it black, I got too many black consoles and I like the slick white this time around.



nope its a regular sku so elites are only black


----------



## Batman (May 27, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I'm starting to miss on owning a 360, does anyone recall Microsoft saying the Elite Black was limited edition and that they will release the Elite in white next time?  Because I want to buy a 360 again, but I want an Elite, but I don't want it black, I got too many black consoles and I like the slick white this time around.



Got your solution right here.


----------



## Jotun (May 27, 2007)

Aegis Wing is so fun and frustrating xD

Took me awhile to notice L trigger was for the special items tho >_>


----------



## MS81 (May 28, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Aegis Wing is so fun and frustrating xD
> 
> Took me awhile to notice L trigger was for the special items tho >_>



Aegis Wing is hard as hell I'm at the 3rd stage.


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

The ninja gaiden bosses were hard as hell. But ill be damned if that wasnt one of the best xbox games in terms of play and graphics.


----------



## Stumpy (May 28, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> The ninja gaiden bosses were hard as hell. But ill be damned if that wasnt one of the best xbox games in terms of play and graphics.


So damn good they had to port it to the almighty PS3 years later


----------



## carnage (May 28, 2007)

stick it in the bosses pooper?


----------



## Batman (May 28, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> stick it in the bosses pooper?



That shit made me laugh.:


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 28, 2007)

I was thinking of getting of getting Rainbow 6 LV, should I get it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2007)

Yes, as it is one of the best realistic tactical shooters. Ever. So yes, get RS:Vegas


----------



## rockstar sin (May 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> level up to 5 or higher then equip dark supers to your characters.



Okay thanks.  I was still a level 2 because once I defeat a bad guy, I keep it moving.


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I was thinking of getting of getting Rainbow 6 LV, should I get it?



For sure, and some new goodies just came out for it on live.

@MS81: Ya it can get pretty tricky, my eyes glaze over trying to dodge every little thing on my shitty TV


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 28, 2007)

Aegis Wing is fucking hard.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I was thinking of getting of getting Rainbow 6 LV, should I get it?



it's my favourite game for the 360 so far ;D
it's easily better than gears and it's longer and has more weapons etc in it 

I highly recomend it if you like gears and more realistic shooters/tactical shooters ^^


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 28, 2007)

I guess I'll buy it, check out my beta stats.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 28, 2007)

*Blue Dragon - First 30 Min HD footage- English Subtitles-*




> I've received my copy of Blue Dragon Asia version a few hours ago, and like a good fan of this excellent game I immediately started recording the beginning. What a pleasure it is to finally exactly understand what's going on thanks to the menus and subtitles in English. This is just the perfect version of the game for me, especially since us Europeans won't have the Japanese voices available. Anyway, I'm thinking about doing a "journal" of my adventures in the game, with new images and videos every few days. So it will be up to you to decide when to stop watching if you don't want to be spoiled too much. As for now, you can safely watch the very first 10 minutes of the game.
> Update: Just a day late, here is the second video showing what happens next, with some really strange enemies
> Update2: Just so you guys forgive me about my tardiness with the second video, here comes the third one where we finally get to see the shadows!
> 
> ...







Cut pg2.


The three video files are on the bottom of the first post! this is simply amazing! seriously I really like how the game starts up and all! awesome stuff! Also a good abundant of pictures.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 28, 2007)

Damn SSJ you and your Blue Dragon fetish.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 28, 2007)

lol  I cannot help it! I seen a thread about it and I had to post it! =0


----------



## Jotun (May 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I guess I'll buy it, check out my beta stats.





I started getting bored of Shotty Snipers on Valhalla, actually anywhere with Shotty Snipers is lame  

HoE I'll try hitting you up next time I go on.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol  I cannot help it! I seen a thread about it and I had to post it! =0



it looks really good  the story seems interesting aswell ^^
for some reason it kinda reminds me of Nausica? of the valley of the wind, at least the setting and the landshark xD


----------



## rockstar sin (May 29, 2007)

Wait I know I was drinking so let me focus for a little bit.  Ssj3, you work from 8 p.m. to 5 a.m.?  Damn that is gruesome.


----------



## Donkey Show (May 29, 2007)

LOL that's nothing.  I do 12 hour shifts from 7P to 7A at the hospital.

Anyway, I think that downloadble content video is of the new dungeon with a brand new boss.


----------



## MS81 (May 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL that's nothing.  I do 12 hour shifts from 7P to 7A at the hospital.
> 
> Anyway, I think that downloadble content video is of the new dungeon with a brand new boss.



damn I thought I was bad When I have to work from 9-5 pm.


----------



## Biscuits (May 29, 2007)

So I can't import the Asian Blue Dragon to play on my American 360?
That'll suck,I'll have to wait till August!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I do 12 hour shifts from 7P to 7A at the hospital.



You work at a hospital?

HELP ME DOCTOR, I GOT A CASE OF THE RICKROLLS.

Also, best Halo 3 beta video. Ever


----------



## Stumpy (May 29, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Also, best Halo 3 beta video. Ever



Thank you for this.  Really.


----------



## Jotun (May 29, 2007)

Lol yay for Night Crew, I do 2am-10 most of the time.

I have an awesome come back video of myself in the beta, only way I know to share it is thru my profile on live tho >.<


----------



## staradderdragoon (May 29, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Also, best Halo 3 beta video. Ever



that's awesome. i love it.


----------



## MS81 (May 29, 2007)

I want Lost Odyssey a lil more than Blue Dragon.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2007)

^I want both badly. There going to kickass, it's a known fact


----------



## rockstar sin (May 29, 2007)

I want Blue Dragon and Eternal Sonata more than LO.  Honestly LO doesn't excite me at all but I know that will change when I see more content for it.  The storyline seems great and the graphics are really next-gen.


----------



## MS81 (May 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^I want both badly. There going to kickass, it's a known fact



I want both also but LO a lil more than BD but E.Sonata will be like 50 cents to these big bucks.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2007)

Both blue dragon and LO have the same gameplay, so neither blow me away there but the story of both + graphics = awesome


----------



## MS81 (May 29, 2007)

they'll have diff gameplay features Crazy so I'm into the LO style.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2007)

Not much different, there both still turned base, except LO seems more realistic as to a anime feel of blue dragon.


----------



## Kri (May 29, 2007)

I'm not going to post anything out in the open, but PM me if you want to see some Halo 3 goodness. >.> (quote me to read details)**


----------



## slimscane (May 29, 2007)

O_O most interesting


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 29, 2007)

I just got rainbow 6 LV


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 30, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I just got rainbow 6 LV



awesome, I'm playing through the singleplayer campaign now ^^
how do you like it so far? (if you've gotten time to play it that is)


----------



## rockstar sin (May 30, 2007)

Do they have Rainbow Six LV for the PS3?  I need a new game and if not I'll just get it for the 360.


----------



## Pein (May 30, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Do they have Rainbow Six LV for the PS3?  I need a new game and if not I'll just get it for the 360.



not out till june 12th


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2007)

why get the PS3 version? they're better PS3 games to get than a game that's been out for and cost less on 360.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 30, 2007)

^Because my PS3 is collecting dust that's why.  Every major PS3 game which is a handful, I already played and beat.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> ^Because my PS3 is collecting dust that's why.  Every major PS3 game which is a handful, I already played and beat.



I feel ya. This happened to 360 last year, i think dead rising came out soon which i thought sucked. For minutes i thought about selling it but i was like "Upcoming games = save it!* and it'll happen to PS3 aswell, don't worry!


----------



## rockstar sin (May 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I feel ya. This happened to 360 last year, i think dead rising came out soon which i thought sucked. For minutes i thought about selling it but i was like "Upcoming games = save it!* and it'll happen to PS3 aswell, don't worry!



Yeah I know that.  There are so many upcoming blockbusters coming out for the PS3 soon, I can't wait.  Assassin's Creed, Unchartedrake's fortune, Folklore, MGS4, DMC4, White Knight Story, Ratchet and Clank:ToD, Lair, Stranglehold, Saboteur, The Club, Ninja Gaiden Sigma, GTA IV, FFXIII, the list continues.    That's why I'm patiently waiting but I still need a game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Yep. Well Rainbow six is great, so is oblivion. Either of those are good.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 30, 2007)

I love RPG's but I just can't play Oblivion.  I fell asleep playing the demo.  

Anyway I'll just buy Crackdown and Rainbow Six:LV for the 360 on Friday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Both blue dragon and LO have the same gameplay, so neither blow me away there but the story of both + graphics = awesome



Even though there both turn based systems that does not mean there the same gameplay. Monster fights and other elements added to blue dragons turn based system makes it more different than other turn based RPGS. Plus timing of moves and executions in blue dragon etc .


----------



## The_X_box_360 (May 30, 2007)

Hey, has anyone else been playing the Halo 3 Beta?

I just tried to get on and it gave me the "Game Over" message, and now I can't acces xboxlive at all. 

Any info on this?


----------



## carnage (May 30, 2007)

congratulations turns out you have the first xbox 360 based virus that blocks access to xbox live.


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> congratulations turns out you have the first xbox 360 based virus that blocks access to xbox live.



damn that's f'ed up.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 30, 2007)

Crackdown gets fun when you start to level up and jump on buildings.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Anyone got shadowrun yet? I wanna know how ya like it, i'ma pick it up soon.


----------



## carnage (May 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone got shadowrun yet? I wanna know how ya like it, i'ma pick it up soon.



might wanna rent it first.


----------



## Kri (May 30, 2007)

$60 for a multiplayer-only game is a bit of a risk. You had better be sure you're going to love it...

Unless, of course, you have the money lying around, in which case go right ahead. I'm being careful enough to save for August, September, and October, and keeping my game purchases to a minimum before then. Two Worlds, maybe, in June, but that's it before August.

I'll wait for the Shadowrun demo on the 6th to hit the Marketplace. It's probably a good idea to do the same, since it's free, and not that far off.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Your telling me to rent it? Sorry don't rent games


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 30, 2007)

You're telling the All Might Crazy to buy games? LMAOOOOOOO. This kid buys games in a heartbeat, money is not a concern.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> $60 for a multiplayer-only game is a bit of a risk. You had better be sure you're going to love it...
> 
> Unless, of course, you have the money lying around, in which case go right ahead. I'm being careful enough to save for August, September, and October, and keeping my game purchases to a minimum before then. Two Worlds, maybe, in June, but that's it before August.
> 
> I'll wait for the Shadowrun demo on the 6th to hit the Marketplace. It's probably a good idea to do the same, since it's free, and not that far off.



Yeah i was thinking of waiting but it seems so fun. I got extra money and i'll have enough for sept/oct/November. I want that naruto game for PS2 this month, The Darkness and one more. I have enough for all but then i'll be low on cash.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (May 30, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> congratulations turns out you have the first xbox 360 based virus that blocks access to xbox live.


Huh? That would suck. I figure something must of been jacked up with my connection, at the time. I just finished playing quite a few games of Team and Big Team battle


----------



## Kri (May 30, 2007)

Oh, Darkness, definitely. I can't believe I missed that.

As for the money thing, I'm usually the guy that my friends think of as the person who buys every game that hits shelves, as soon as they hit shelves, which is usually the case, but seeing the release schedule for September scares me.

I mean, honestly, Mass Effect, Eternal Sonata, Halo, TimeShift, Assassin's Creed, just a few weeks after Bioshock and a few weeks before GTA, Mercenaries, and Katamari. Not only is that not the whole list of things I'll be buying in such a short span of time for the 360, but the 360 isn't the only platform I'm buying games for.

My poor, poor wallet... If Splinter Cell and Kane & Lynch hit the Fall window, I'm going to cry.

I'll probably pick up Shadowrun if the demo sells me, but I'm not really considering it at the moment. I can wait for Darkness and Two Worlds.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2007)

Yeah sept/oct/November are gonna kill me


----------



## The_X_box_360 (May 31, 2007)

Any of you gonna be on the Halo 3 Beta, this morning? I'm gonna put in a few games b4 going into the office.
This will be my 3rd day playing the beta, and I think that I'm nearing pwnage status..... maybe



Anyway, I was wondering if any of you were looking forward to the release of *"Frontlines" this September*?


----------



## Batman (May 31, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Oh, Darkness, definitely. I can't believe I missed that.
> 
> As for the money thing, I'm usually the guy that my friends think of as the person who buys every game that hits shelves, as soon as they hit shelves, which is usually the case, but seeing the release schedule for September scares me.
> 
> ...


I know the systemsw about to blow up with fantastic games and I don't make enough money yet to purchase them all. I gotta narrow my choices down. . .


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2007)

well  I'll put 40 bucks on Blue Dragon Saturday.


----------



## rockstar sin (May 31, 2007)

Right now I hope Two Worlds doesn't get pushed back again.  I need a new RPG and I was following this game since E3.


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Right now I hope Two Worlds doesn't get pushed back again.  I need a new RPG and I was following this game since E3.



Two world might be coming out around the same time Blue Dragon is out.


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

I got Shadowrun and I like it alot. It is basically CS: WarCraft server.

It has been pretty difficult to shoot people with anything other than a Shotgun and the Rifle. The *Tree of Life* seems to be kind of rigged if there is more than 1 dropped in the same area. There is an ice trap move called *Strangle* that is completely negated by *Summoning* a creature in that area, or just tossing a nade. Shooting at the ice also makes it melt. You can run out of mana. The best races seem to be Elf and Troll, Elf having Life regen when not being shot at and Trolls having a passive defense that triggers when getting shot at.

I like the game, but it will take me abit to get good at it. It requires alot of teamwork which is one of the main reasons I like it. Of the 5 games I played in, no one had a shot accuracy higher than 25%.

Lots of maps. The main thing that bugged me was no splitscreen. Not all my friends have 360's. Other than that I wasn't bugged about the price, it's a long term investment.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 31, 2007)

Super Street fighter 2: Turbo HD Remix first "Pic"

it seriously worries me to have a game with so much high resolution sprites and no SF3 animation to back it up..... they should have redone SF3:3rd strike....


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2007)

damn it better not have the same animation from the old one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Two world might be coming out around the same time Blue Dragon is out.



Blue dragon is going to keep me busy for over 80 hours at least.


----------



## crazymtf (May 31, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I got Shadowrun and I like it alot. It is basically CS: WarCraft server.
> 
> It has been pretty difficult to shoot people with anything other than a Shotgun and the Rifle. The *Tree of Life* seems to be kind of rigged if there is more than 1 dropped in the same area. There is an ice trap move called *Strangle* that is completely negated by *Summoning* a creature in that area, or just tossing a nade. Shooting at the ice also makes it melt. You can run out of mana. The best races seem to be Elf and Troll, Elf having Life regen when not being shot at and Trolls having a passive defense that triggers when getting shot at.
> 
> ...



Nice, sounds fun. I'm thinking of getting it real soon.


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

Is demonik still going to come out?


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, sounds fun. I'm thinking of getting it real soon.



Hit me up when you do, it takes abit getting used to


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2007)

carnage said:


> Is demonik still going to come out?



"Release Date:  Canceled (tech info)" 

doesn't seem like it (if you can trust gamespot that is)


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

Shouldnt have been cancelled the game seemed pretty cool and original.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2007)

carnage said:


> Shouldnt have been cancelled the game seemed pretty cool and original.



I've honestly never heard about it


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 31, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I've honestly never heard about it



Neither have I.

The only 360 game that I heard of that was canceled was Frame City Killer.


----------



## carnage (May 31, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I've honestly never heard about it



It was announced before the 360 was even out. it was gonna be out early 2006 i think.it was based off the movie with the same name demonik.


----------



## MS81 (May 31, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Neither have I.
> 
> The only 360 game that I heard of that was canceled was Frame City Killer.



I'm pissed Namco canned it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

All the blue dragon Achievements ( in English) 

~Chapter 356 Translation~


----------



## Kri (May 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm pissed Namco canned it.


Me too, now that I know...

I mean, judging by what I read today, it's probably better that they did, since they couldn't seem to eliminate the issues that the game was criticized for. I was looking forward to it, though, and somehow it completely slipped under my radar and disappeared.

I forgot about it, but now that I remember it, I'm a little bummed about it's scrapping.


----------



## Jotun (May 31, 2007)

Lol I rocked the developers of Shadowrun in a match with some of the beta testers. Then we got pwned in the second match T_T

Katana's ftw


----------



## slimscane (May 31, 2007)

Demonik and FCK both looked really cool, but wasn't demonik the game where you had crazy powers and could possess a ton of people (or was that a different game)? It looked awesome.


----------



## Kaki (May 31, 2007)

two worlds seems like the best 360 game yet. So far its the only one that's I've wished would be multi platform, and I only saw a few pics. 
oh wait....its on pc.


----------



## carnage (Jun 1, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Demonik and FCK both looked really cool, but wasn't demonik the game where you had crazy powers and could possess a ton of people (or was that a different game)? It looked awesome.



yep you could possess people. people would summon you to get revenge for them so u possess people then kill the person your summoner hated.

now that i know their is a movie of it ill find it.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 1, 2007)

Blue Dragon Achievements looks good.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

I think I might be getting a 360 as soon as Blue Dragon comes out which should be about 2 months, then later on Hlo 3. ^^'

But I still can't decide on whether to get the Core or Pro, can someone tell me the positives and negatives of the Core and Pro?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 2, 2007)

Pro - It's an Xbox 360 like everyone knows and loves

Core - nothing

In all seriousness though, the core is a pro system without a 20 gig hdd, comes with a wired instead of wireless controller, doesn't have a chrome disk tray, and (not sure about this one) doesn't come with xbox live trial. But it is $100 cheaper at $300, which is the price of a 20 gig harddrive, so there really isn't too much of a reason to get core unless you really just don't have the money. There is also the option to go Elite if you want a 120 gigs, black finish, HDMI, the other things that come with Pro, and I _think_ it also comes with a vision camera; the elite costs $480, $80 more than the pro, and $180 more than the core (which is also the cost of the 120 gig HDD).

The choice is yours, but basically, unless you have a huge thing for black, or need HDMI, I would go with premium (pro). Although it is smart to wait a few month, because by then the new chips should be in them, making them run cooler and therefore more stable, we'll see though.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Think I might get Pro afterall.
But to go online do I have to have a wire connecting from my computer to my 360 or is there a wireless way to connect them since my computer will most likely be located for away from my 360 in the house when I get it so and I don't want to be drilling holes in my wall so the wire can go through..

Btw, this my first time ever wanting to go online with a console, never have before. >.<


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> yep you could possess people. people would summon you to get revenge for them so u possess people then kill the person your summoner hated.
> 
> now that i know their is a movie of it ill find it.



sounds pretty cool, reminds me of messiah's though, except for the4 whole vengeance part, that reminds me of some random horror anime xD


----------



## slimscane (Jun 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Thanks for the help! Think I might get Pro afterall.
> But to go online do I have to have a wire connecting from my computer to my 360 or is there a wireless way to connect them since my computer will most likely be located for away from my 360 in the house when I get it so and I don't want to be drilling holes in my wall so the wire can go through..
> 
> Btw, this my first time ever wanting to go online with a console, never have before. >.<



The online is certainly worth it, and there is an online solution, but you're not going to like it. All you need to do is buy the adapter, which cost $100. Seriously.

I have hundred foot wires running all through my house, you can cover them up creatively or staple them to the baseboards to get them out of the way, you don't have to drill holes in the wall


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

Damn, maybe I'll just connect the 360 to a laptop(Uses Wireless internet). Think that'd work? It's not as fast of an internet as my comp in the living room which uses Cable Modem but it's still pretty decent speed.

Also forgot to comment about the overheating problem. I remember hearing problems about overheating when 360's were first released. They still have that problem? Shouldn't they just by a cooler or something for it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2007)

Well now that i look back, i would of gotten pro but now i'd get core. Why? Well for one i hate wireless controllers for XBOX360 so i'd rather have my first controller wired and the harddrive i had a extra one sold for 50 on ebay, meaning you can get the system for 350. Oh and the chrome is no biggie for me. So in the end i'd get core but it's up to you.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 2, 2007)

i havent played my xbox in forever, FOX is just getting some incredible shows. So i can't use my time pressing the X button


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Damn, maybe I'll just connect the 360 to a laptop(Uses Wireless internet). Think that'd work? It's not as fast of an internet as my comp in the living room which uses Cable Modem but it's still pretty decent speed.



It works but the lag is horrible when it's using a computer's wireless internet connection.  It really isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

yep connecting to the xbox360 via ethernet is way more reliable.and the news was saying something about laptops are bad for your health.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

There goes my idea with the laptop...

What uses does the Hard Drive do?


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

storing demos mp3s movies stuff like that


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

So if I can't go online there's no reason to get a pro pack?

Maybe I have to get the Core then unless my dad says he'll allow wires throughout the house connected my Comp to 360.

So if I'm getting the core then I should get a memory card right? Since without the Hard Drive I can't save my game onto it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2007)

Just get a used wireless adapter from EB games.  They're half the price than retail.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

Ah! Great Idea Donkey Show.
Do you know what's the range of connection it is for it?

Also would it connect my DS Lite to WiFi aswell? Or is it only for 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2007)

Krag said:


> Ah! Great Idea Donkey Show.
> Do you know what's the range of connection it is for it?


Don't know exactly, but it's pretty far granted you have nothing interfering in between.  


> Also would it connect my DS Lite to WiFi aswell? Or is it only for 360.


Nope. 360 only.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 2, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Although it is smart to wait a few month, because by then the new chips should be in them, making them run cooler and therefore more stable, we'll see though.



Got to keep my out for that. If anyone here sees more info about that make sure you keep me updated, I'll be getting my 360 around Mid-August.

Donkey Show, Thanks again for the info.

Forgot to ask this question. O-O What is the monthly fee for Xbox Live?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 2, 2007)

I dunno about the monthly fee, but just go ahead and get yourself a full year for $49.99, I think.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2007)

I checked out a Best Buy near National City here in CA and I saw 12 + 1 months for 50 bucks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

Seriously do not get the core, you sooner or later will be needing  a harddrive and honestly if your going to spend 300 bucks on the core why not spend the extra 100 for the prem? 


I mean you get a wireless controller(49.99 retail) , HD CABLES (39.99 retail, the core does not come with this) , and a Harddrive ( which on retail goes for 99.99, plus need a harddrive to play old Xbox games as well) Do yourself a favor and get the prem not the core package.


----------



## carnage (Jun 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Seriously do not get the core, you sooner or later will be needing  a harddrive and honestly if your going to spend 300 bucks on the core why not spend the extra 100 for the prem?
> 
> 
> I mean you get a wireless controller(49.99 retail) , HD CABLES (39.99 retail, the core does not come with this) , and a Harddrive ( which on retail goes for 99.99, plus need a harddrive to play old Xbox games as well) Do yourself a favor and get the prem not the core package.



hell go for the elite for an extra 80 dollars


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

^ guh do not remind me!! I would have, seriously my HDMI port on my monitor is not getting used at all


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2007)

Moved all HDTV talk to the appropriate thread.

HD Gaming Questions Thread (LCD/DLD/Plasma, what cables, etc)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well finally beat EDF, on normal anyway. I love it


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2007)

Finish it on Hardest, normal means nothing. XD I have 5 more levels left until that achievement is mine!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2007)

Lol i play co-op so it took me awhile for my friend and me to finally play again


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 3, 2007)

I've mostly done it solo the whole way through on Normal and Hard.  Got Suz to help with with some of the levels on hardest though because it gets really overwhelming at times.  God forbid when it's time to run through inferno, although I've beat like 15 levels on inferno already.  Can't tell you how many times I've restarted though. :lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2007)

Well friend plans to come back on wensday and we'll finish easy and start on hard. It should be fun


----------



## Superior (Jun 3, 2007)

*Soon to be getting a Xbox360 and wanna know a couple games to get*

Just Wondering What Games I Should get


----------



## slimscane (Jun 3, 2007)

What type of games do you like?


----------



## Slips (Jun 4, 2007)

Picked up Lost planet for £20 today quit the bargin if its as good as the reviews suggest


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2007)

So i've played the tenchu demo finally, i think ima get it, i like it alot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So i've played the tenchu demo finally, i think ima get it, i like it alot.



cool!, I've pre-ordered it


----------



## Kri (Jun 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So i've played the tenchu demo finally, i think ima get it, i like it alot.


Is in in English yet? I played it in Japanese to death, but I wouln't mind playing it in English so I can try and understand the point behind creating two characters when I've only been able to play as one. Sure, you _see_ the other one before the last fight, but is that really necessary?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the partner is just for Scenes. But yeah it's the jap demo, and it was so fun. I want the full game now


----------



## MS81 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow Crazy, Tenchu is cool again?


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 5, 2007)

So is any one up for some halo 3 beta?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 5, 2007)

MS81 said:


> wow Crazy, Tenchu is cool again?



since when was tenchu not cool!?  
jk xD

what can you do with a silver membership on xbox live btw?
my gamertag is: mishamael


----------



## carnage (Jun 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So i've played the tenchu demo finally, i think ima get it, i like it alot.



playing the demo before buying is too similar to renting. you failed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> playing the demo before buying is too similar to renting. you failed.



How is playing ONE level close to renting a game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2007)

> Looking for more Final Fantasy following the Xbox 360 port of Final Fantasy XI? Then you're going to have to look to a different next generation system. A Square Enix executive has disclosed to Japan's Nikkei BP that the company currently has no plans for Final Fantasy games on the 360.
> 
> Noting that the PS3 is getting Final Fantasy XIII, the website asked Square Enix's Shinji Hashimoto if the Wii or Xbox 360 will also be getting games in the series. "For the Wii, we have FF Crystal Chronicles in production," replied Hashimoto. *"As for FF on the Xbox 360, it's currently a completely blank page."*
> 
> Strong words from Hashimoto, although perhaps if everyone goes out and buys Last Remnant (that includes you!), Square Enix will have a change of heart.



My meter is filling as I hear more dreams being crushed. XD


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> My meter is filling as I hear more dreams being crushed. XD



Lol DS doesn't feel good to have all the systems in case shit like this happens?  Hell yeah!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

> playing the demo before buying is too similar to renting. you failed.


wtf are you saying? 



> My meter is filling as I hear more dreams being crushed. XD


 haha, Well, I guess some live by the policy "dare to dream"....



> Lol DS doesn't feel good to have all the systems in case shit like this happens?


 Shit like what?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 5, 2007)

When a game you was dying to play ends up in another system?  Like let's say I couldn't wait to play GTA4 for the 360, and then I hear it's only for the PS3?  News like this wouldn't hurt me since I have all systems ^_^


----------



## Kaki (Jun 5, 2007)

Right, but more often it is the case of adding a console rather than dropping one; loss of exclusivity.

LOL, the thread title.....it's like: The Official Sky discussion thread: No orange sky for you....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> My meter is filling as I hear more dreams being crushed. XD



Do you feed on gamer's disappointments XD?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 5, 2007)

In b4 he posts something of Capcom never making a Megaman Legends 3, X9, or Classic 9

;________________;


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 5, 2007)

If we let him keep this pace... his meter will fill over..


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 5, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Do you feed on gamer's disappointments XD?





I fill my water bottles with it before I go to the gym.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 5, 2007)

So who's getting tenchu. A friend and I are and were looking for two more people for co-op.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 5, 2007)

s @ new title

ohhh good times:


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 5, 2007)

> So who's getting tenchu. A friend and I are and were looking for two more people for co-op.



I might be getting it..but i haven't read anything on it ..is it suppose to be good?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm glad no FF series is coming to 360 all the more reason to love Last Remnant and Lost Odyssey.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> I might be getting it..but i haven't read anything on it ..is it suppose to be good?



I liked it alot, i'm all for stealthy ninja action


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm glad no FF series is coming to 360 all the more reason to love Last Remnant and Lost Odyssey.



hehe, I do agree well a part of me because the FF series is "eh" anymore. 

But if you look deeper into his words like this sentence,


> "As for FF on the Xbox 360, it's currently a completely blank page."



he says "currently" , honestly I think this could mean that FF 13 is still under discussion about staying exclusive to PS3. I mean if the system keeps getting beat out by GBA here in the states, and sells poorly in japan,  and still in Europe ( yes its getting beat out by Wii and 360 there) then I think square will say something.

But honestly? I have not been pumped up for FF 13 like I have LO and Blue dragon.


----------



## Brutalis9 (Jun 6, 2007)

The new Naruto game for the 360 is going to be good. Can't want until it's released, Oct 2007...


----------



## Aman (Jun 6, 2007)

SE are probably delaying the game to polish it as much as they can and when they're just hoping that when they're done the PS3 will have sold enough so that they can actually make profit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> SE are probably delaying the game to polish it as much as they can and when they're just hoping that when they're done the PS3 will have sold enough so that they can actually make profit.



Thats what I was thinking as well, or getting ready to have a backup plan. That or they are just trying to build up more hype for people to purchase the PS3 because apparently it is not selling that well. *Shrugs* time will tell, in any case FF 13 is not coming out for at least another year or in 2009.


----------



## Batman (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm such a FF fanboy, I now feel obligated to buy a PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 6, 2007)

Batman said:


> I'm such a FF fanboy, I now feel obligated to buy a PS3.



why didn't u buy one yet?


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

MS81 said:


> why didn't u buy one yet?



Agrees with him but maybe he didn't buy it because no game available for it he likes.  That's my friends reason and they sticking to it.  That was my reason too but I focused on the future and I might as well buy it now.


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2007)

i got a xbox 360 and none of the games are to my liking ... XD

it is serving the family as dvd player and nothing more >_<;


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 6, 2007)

Muk said:


> i got a xbox 360 and none of the games are to my liking ... XD
> 
> it is serving the family as dvd player and nothing more >_<;



What type of games do you like?  RPG's, First-Person Shooter, Strategy, Fighting?   To me once you play a great RPG,  your system will always be worth it.  I really hope Two Worlds doesn't get pushed back.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So who's getting tenchu. A friend and I are and were looking for two more people for co-op.



count me in 
I'm currently playing Rb6:vegas online, it's hellova fun  
I'm gonna add you later if that's alright? ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> count me in
> I'm currently playing Rb6:vegas online, it's hellova fun
> I'm gonna add you later if that's alright? ^^



Yeah sure, sounds good


----------



## Slips (Jun 6, 2007)

Whats wrong when you get the red light in the bottom right corner ?

I may have solved it but just in case would like to know. I took the fan thing I got off the back and its running fine atm


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah sure, sounds good



there's a new demo of Tenchu Z coming out 
EDIT: ok, it's out today! :0

I've got to buy a harddrive soon >__>
and a headset...


@slips: sorry man, I have no idea :/
maybe it wasn't properly connected?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 7, 2007)

what's new about the Tenchu Demo?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> there's a new demo of Tenchu Z coming out
> EDIT: ok, it's out today! :0
> 
> I've got to buy a harddrive soon >__>
> ...



you bought the tard pack ?????


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> you bought the tard pack ?????



yes   the real deal was sold out and I couldn't frickin wait xD
but hey, I'm happy aslong as my '260' don't die on me


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> yes   the real deal was sold out and I couldn't frickin wait xD
> but hey, I'm happy aslong as my '260' don't die on me



Then i recommend you go to ebay for the HD maybe you can get a fair price for it there... since the retail price is just plain cold theft... 

the same thing with the headset....


----------



## Jotun (Jun 7, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> s @ new title
> 
> ohhh good times:



 

I still won't buy a PS3 >_>

Shadowrun online has been pissing me off. Lag central and tons of D/C's


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I still won't buy a PS3 >_>
> 
> Shadowrun online has been pissing me off. Lag central and tons of D/C's



That's what you get from buying half a game at full price  

JK JK JK

Finally saw some decent videos of Bioshock and finally i see compelling reason to buy the game....

has anyone here played the systemshock games?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2007)

Has bioshock gotten a release date? I forget , I really want to play that FPS


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

BioShock is scheduled for release on August 21st and is coming out for the 360 and PC.


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I still won't buy a PS3 >_>
> 
> Shadowrun online has been pissing me off. Lag central and tons of D/C's



to get rid of lag or disconnects you need to use ethernet not wifi.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2007)

bah in august? good lord, seems that week Metriod prime 3, blue dragon and other games I want come out in the same week! WTF!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

Damn I forgot about Metroid Prime 3 and Blue Dragon coming out in 2 more months.  Yes!!!!!  Well Metroid could wait but I must get Blue Dragon immediately when it comes out.  

@ssj3:  I think you should say fuck it and watch the anime.  You already seen countless in game videos so you might as well watch the anime.  I only seen 5 episodes and I'm hype for more.  Watching Shu take control of his shadow = priceless.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> has anyone here played the systemshock games?



I have them both, they're awesome 
though systemshock1 has aged quite alot ;D

is anyone here getting two worlds? I'm thinking of getting it ^^


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm getting two worlds too.  Though I think I'll get it based on reviews.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm getting two worlds too.  Though I think I'll get it based on reviews.



yeah me too, and I want to hear what others think of it and preferably trying out a demo if they release one ^^
but it looks like it can be a winner, especially with the online features


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I have them both, they're awesome
> though systemshock1 has aged quite alot ;D
> 
> is anyone here getting two worlds? I'm thinking of getting it ^^



i assume both of them are only PC right?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah, as far as I know xD
I think you can get them for free on the-underdogs.org (I think that was the adress) if you want to try 'em out ^___^

bioshock has no multiplayer, right? (just wondering)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> yeah, as far as I know xD
> I think you can get them for free on the-underdogs.org (I think that was the adress) if you want to try 'em out ^___^
> 
> bioshock has no multiplayer, right? (just wondering)



as far as the interview with 1up no... they developed the game with SP in mind ... but as the game came along they thought of ideas for MP... 

so it may come as DLC soon ... maybe... i hope... well i hope it is free


----------



## MS81 (Jun 7, 2007)

I put Blue dragon on pre-order today and it made me more excited to get it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2007)

I tried shadowrun demo today, really just don't like it  But on the happy note demo of tenchu is out, and oh it's so fun


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

I want vagrant story 2


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> I want vagrant story 2



Quoted for truth.  One of the greatest and yet underrated RPG's of all time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2007)

Tenchu Wrath of heavens was great and that's really the last tenchu. The shitty one with the girl doesn't count. So basically Z is the next one after wrath of heaven. And i enjoy it alot. Just keep in mind the graphics aren't mind blowing. The faces are blah but the environments are nice, to me it's like a Wii game + some, so if you can play with a Wii game y'all enjoy tenchu's graphics. Now for gameplay, it's tenchu, it and stealth and MGS started it all!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah wrath of heaven (return from darkness on xbox) was totally awesome 
does anyone have a piccie of the back of the boxart for Tenchu Z btw? xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry can't find any. So Century any idea how you want your Ninja to look?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 7, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Quoted for truth.  One of the greatest and yet underrated RPG's of all time.



 well maybe in USA but in japan it sold millions.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 7, 2007)

Played the demo of tenchu Z.... 

so the demo for Dirt was quite interesting <.<


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 7, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Played the demo of tenchu Z....
> 
> so the demo for Dirt was quite interesting <.<



So you didn't like it? Ah that sucks, well it isn't for everyone 

Dirt sucked though.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jun 7, 2007)

I just wanna see what it is going to be like trying to pit console gampad gamers against mouse an keyboard gamers in Shadowrun...especially if the consolers don't get autoaim.


----------



## Kduff (Jun 7, 2007)

PC gamers get hampered badly on Shadowrun when playing cross-console matches.  And consoles gamers get a lot of buffs, or whatever you want to call them.  Listen to the Games For Windows Podcast this week if you want the full details.  Personally, it doesn't look like something that interests me.


----------



## carnage (Jun 8, 2007)

Resident evil V shall have the best gameplay of any xbox 360 game. it is written in hieroglyphics on an old egyptian tomb of tutankhamun who loves to play ancient games that exercised the body and mind.


----------



## Batman (Jun 8, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Agrees with him but maybe he didn't buy it because no game available for it he likes.  That's my friends reason and they sticking to it.  That was my reason too but I focused on the future and I might as well buy it now.



Pretty much. Everything I want for it won't be out for a while, but then all of the 360 games will be out too. I don't have enough time to play all of those games that are coming out.


----------



## carnage (Jun 8, 2007)

where is my fucking resident evil 5. i swear its cancelled.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe tokyo game show or E3 will have some info.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry can't find any. So Century any idea how you want your Ninja to look?



ok. 
yeah I have lots of ideas 
I've been watching videos on youtube where they show the clothing accesories etc 

I'm going to try to recreate the two maincharacters from Ninja flip flop if that's possible  (NFF is my comic btw xD )

well, the maincharacter should be possible, since he almost looks like the guy on the frontcover of the boxart xD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 8, 2007)

Kduff said:


> PC gamers get hampered badly on Shadowrun when playing cross-console matches.  And consoles gamers get a lot of buffs, or whatever you want to call them.  Listen to the Games For Windows Podcast this week if you want the full details.  Personally, it doesn't look like something that interests me.



You listen to the GFW podcast too????

i thought i was the only one.

and yea... they even managed to mess up the crosshair on pc player when they move the mouse rapidly.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2007)

Warning! Mature Content! Smexy Alert!



> "Square Enix faces a dilemma: put the next game on the 360 only and alienate Japanese fans, depart with tradition and make it multi-platform, or go with PS3 as an exclusive and deal with the backlash from the west.
> 
> "I view Square Enix as a tradition-bound company, and expect the last alternative to be chosen," Pachter concluded.




This was only a little part of it, but I find it funny, "backlash from the west" Square should look at the sales charts and realize that FF in the west has been selling better than in japan. Hell FF12 sold more here in the states than japan, and each FF keeps getting lower in the sales figures in japan. Quite funny , I really cannot wait to see them cry when they realized the spent so much money in this game and will hardly get a profit from it.

then again, they have all there DS software which is selling extremely well and making them a huge profit, and wait till DQ9 hits .


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

The time FF13 comes out we could see better results from PS3, i mean there's not even big games out on PS3 yet, give it time. 

Anyway picking up Call of Juarez game today, looks really fun


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry for double post but "Overlord" Demo is out, fans of pikmin rejoice, this game kicks ass!


----------



## Calza (Jun 8, 2007)

Thread title should be changed. S-E were quoted incorrectly and they have said they are still open to a 360 Final Fantasy.

BT2


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Overlord - The Darkness - Tenchu = must buy for me so far.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 8, 2007)

crazy, I think I missed you on live by an hour xD
what's overlord?`don't think I've heard about it 
I'm probably gonna get two worlds and Eart defence force
I've preordered Tenchu (comes out the 29th this month) .___.


----------



## Calza (Jun 8, 2007)

Overlord is like Pikmin but evil.

Halo 3 almost over


----------



## The Internet (Jun 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Overlord - Two Worlds - Tenchu = must buy for me so far.



fixed that for you


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2007)

Spectre said:


> fixed that for you



Two worlds is looking blah at the moment, nothing of it interest me to buy it. Now the darkness = Riddick super version = must owned.


----------



## The Internet (Jun 8, 2007)

It's an online Oblivion with special moves.

How can that not warrent a buy right there?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

Oblivion lasted me only 15-20 hours, i got bored. I get bored with games pretty fast so i need alot of em to keep my attention up.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 9, 2007)

Spectre said:


> It's an online Oblivion with special moves.
> 
> How can that not warrent a buy right there?



Because it doesn't have a proven track record like bethesda and the elder scrolls game. If it ends up better than Oblivion then you can slap me and call me Susan. Not that I don't think it'll be an alright game, but it would take alot to beat, or even match, an elder scrolls game, especially on it's own territory.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 9, 2007)

I played it and it wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Calza said:


> Overlord is like Pikmin but evil.
> 
> Halo 3 almost over



ah, is it the game with the ugly goblins? XDDDD
I think I'll have to see some gameplay videos of that game before I make an opinion xD


----------



## dementia_ (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone playing Wartech: Senko no Ronde? Any impressions?


----------



## Superior (Jun 9, 2007)

Im about to get a Xbox360 Today so im happy now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Rock Lee01 said:


> Im about to get a Xbox360 Today so im happy now



that's awesome  
what games are you going to start of with?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 9, 2007)

After a 6 month period of not owning a 360, I went out and picked up the last Elite they had at my Best Buy.  Now I must find money to get some new games because Oblivion and FFXI isn't gonna hold me over.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 9, 2007)

Dead Rising, Saints Row (not GTA SA quality, but still good), Crackdown, Rainbow Six Vegas, GRAW 2.

Tenchu Z, Overlord, and The Darkness is coming out this month. You may at least like one of the title I mentioned.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> Anyone playing Wartech: Senko no Ronde? Any impressions?



I played a bit at my friends, not my kind of game. But if your a fan of those types i heard ya'll love it.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 9, 2007)

This month I'll probably get The Darkness and Two Worlds.  I need something new to hold me down for a while.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

Two worlds is next month. Call of Juarez is good, i'm loving it actually.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 9, 2007)

Didn't Two Worlds have a June 28th release date?  Let me check and see.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 9, 2007)

I need Ninja gaiden 2 or Too Human.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2007)

Neither are close. Though The Darkness should be on your list MS81, it's gonna be nice.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 9, 2007)

I wanna get Sylpheed pretty bad. I still need to buy Gears and then prolly EDF too when I get a chance. Have been saving for AX and some major spending down in LA


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been playing alot of gears and Rb6 online lately, those games are pure gold 

too bad noone's playing samurai warriors 2 online


----------



## Jotun (Jun 9, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I've been playing alot of gears and Rb6 online lately, those games are pure gold
> 
> too bad noone's playing samurai warriors 2 online



I have to get a new subscription since it runs out tmrw, but I prolly wont till after July 5th.

I have mainly been playing Shadowrun online, trying to get better since some people are just so ridiculous at that game. That game really needs some DLC.
The whole matchmaking process needs to be fixed also, IMO.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I wanna get Sylpheed pretty bad. I still need to buy Gears and then prolly EDF too when I get a chance. Have been saving for AX and some major spending down in LA



Ah going to AX too?  I know exactly what you mean.  I've already paid in full for some games that are coming out after AX just to prepare for the massive damage to my wallet at the con.  I spent $500 on Gundam models last year there and half of them I haven't finished yet.  

But yeah, Project Sylpheed will be mine when it comes out too.  Thank you MS for actually bringing it over.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I've been playing alot of gears and Rb6 online lately, those games are pure gold
> 
> too bad noone's playing samurai warriors 2 online



Samurai Warriors 2 online is bad though, but if it was co-op i'd be on everyday!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 10, 2007)

Samurai Warrior games are horrible.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

No, there for certain group of people who enjoy em. There not for the mass though they sell reasonably well regardless.


----------



## JonnyCake (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh Billy how you are making my year so grand.

Assassin's Creed, Halo 3, NCAA Football 2008 (kicked Madden's ass in 07), Bioshock, Kane & Lynch: Dead Men, GHIII and Rock Band, GTA:IV, Skate, Half-Life 2: The Orange Box, Hellboy, The Darkness and etc. 

Plus he took some exclusives away from PS3 and made them available for 360. You now have my bank account. Enjoy my money!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Samurai Warriors 2 online is bad though, but if it was co-op i'd be on everyday!



oh, I thought it was coop in the online mode 
I'm probably gonna buy dynasty warriors:Gundam & bladestorm when they come out  I hope they have interesting online modes, or at least splitscreen coop xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 10, 2007)

Don't worry, Gundam Musou has a splitscreen coop vertically down the middle to take advantage of widescreen tvs.  It's like playing on two 4:3 tvs together. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2007)

haha ok 
that explains why all the new games split the screen vertically :0
I dun have a widescreen tv though 

btw, could you add my gamertag to the first post? it's "mishamael" ^^
(I love your avatar btw )


----------



## Kaki (Jun 10, 2007)

> Gundam Musou has a split screen coop vertically down the middle to take advantage of widescreen tvs. It's like playing on two 4:3 tvs together.


  Man, I can't wait for that....but I have to break in this TV first....and find a friend of mine that went MIA. 

And any type of Dynasty warrior game is cool, they are an old favorite of mine.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2007)

Kaki said:


> And any type of Dynasty warrior game is cool, they are an old favorite of mine.



yeah, for me too 
do you have live btw?
I'm adding some of you guys to my list now ;D


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah going to AX too?  I know exactly what you mean.  I've already paid in full for some games that are coming out after AX just to prepare for the massive damage to my wallet at the con.  I spent $500 on Gundam models last year there and half of them I haven't finished yet.
> 
> But yeah, Project Sylpheed will be mine when it comes out too.  Thank you MS for actually bringing it over.



Ya, meetin up with a buddy of mine in Orange County. Did you hear they are going to show Transformers on the last day? Its prolly gonna be all cramped and smelly, but thats still cool.

Not only am I splurging on AX, but me and a few buddies are gonna try out the DROMO racing thing plus alot of Eating out. Bugs me how I have to re-reserve all my games at a different store since my Gamecrazy is closing -_-

I spend money on stupid shit at AX, whereas if I go to Comicon it goes all to Batman shit xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't worry, Gundam Musou has a splitscreen coop vertically down the middle to take advantage of widescreen tvs.  It's like playing on two 4:3 tvs together. XD



That's awesome, perfect for my tv.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2007)

wootnes....i got my 360 last thursday....ITS AMAZING!!
i love it and i love playing on xbox live!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

^Nice job. 

Order 4 games on ebay. 

Burnout Revenge - $19
Dynasty warriors empire - $20
NBA Home court - $22
Eragon - $9.50

and tenchu on Tuesday or maybe tomorrow


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

ooh, DW5 empires  I want that game! :0
but I already have DW5 for the old xbox :/

tell me how you like it ;D
Tenchu comes out like the 12th in the US, right? >___>


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2007)

once i get more money in...im going to go out and get more games!!

btw..Donkey, can you put my gamertag on the front page?? *XxKierenxX*


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> ooh, DW5 empires  I want that game! :0
> but I already have DW5 for the old xbox :/
> 
> tell me how you like it ;D
> Tenchu comes out like the 12th in the US, right? >___>



Yep Tenchu comes out the 12th but sometimes my store gets in early. I never played Empire series but i heard there fun and i found Dynasty warriors 5 empires cheap so i went for it. I'll tell you how it is  If i like it ima pick up Samurai Warriors 2 empires.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep Tenchu comes out the 12th but sometimes my store gets in early. I never played Empire series but i heard there fun and i found Dynasty warriors 5 empires cheap so i went for it. I'll tell you how it is  If i like it ima pick up Samurai Warriors 2 empires.



ah you lucky bastard ;D
cool, ok. But you have SW2 aswell? do you think it would be worth it?
I want Sw2empires, but the fact that I already have sw2 is holding me back xD
but hey, if the empire mode is fun enough ;]

man, I want tenchu naaaoooow! 
I have to wait 'till the end of the month


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2007)

> Most-played 360 Games:
> 
> *1 Gears of War
> 2 Crackdown
> ...






enfant provokateur


----------



## JonnyCake (Jun 11, 2007)

Throw my gamertag up there as well! 

JonnyCake87.

I look foward to beating you soon. Haha.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> enfant provokateur



Well... Gears is a great game... even though the MP can be frustrating at time, it can be great fun...

and from what i heard, H3 beta is hella scary... if you don't know your shit there... there's no good time for you...

after the release and more "common" ppl play, it should get on top pretty soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> ah you lucky bastard ;D
> cool, ok. But you have SW2 aswell? do you think it would be worth it?
> I want Sw2empires, but the fact that I already have sw2 is holding me back xD
> but hey, if the empire mode is fun enough ;]
> ...



I got samurai warriors 2 for xbox 360, i love it. I don't have empires but if i  like DW empires ima pick it up. Tenchu till the end of a month, that's harsh but i'll probably still be playing so see you on.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I got samurai warriors 2 for xbox 360, i love it. I don't have empires but if i  like DW empires ima pick it up. Tenchu till the end of a month, that's harsh but i'll probably still be playing so see you on.



 with like 50 missions, your not very likely to wear it out in only a month ;D

a friend of mine's getting a 360 + tenchu z....that's how much we like that game serie over here


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Haha nice, my friend is picking it up so we can play some co-op. If you and your friend go online it can be us four in co-op.


----------



## Slips (Jun 11, 2007)

Played the Tenchu demo the other day least now I know I dont want it. Pretty naff demo. Never did like the PS versions either

Anyway I got Las Vegas on the cheap so currentely going through that


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

Slips said:


> Played the Tenchu demo the other day least now I know I dont want it. Pretty naff demo. Never did like the PS versions either
> 
> Anyway I got Las Vegas on the cheap so currentely going through that



I'm with you on that one.  Playing the demo made me less hype for it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2007)

^here here....im not a sneaking person..dont get me wrong, I LOVE NINJAS AND NINJA GAMES...but i cant sneak, im a head on person which is why i do first person games


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

^Then there wouldn't be a real ninja game  Like ninja gaiden just says he's a ninja but ryu aint a "Real" ninja, we know this 

Tenchu is for certain people, i love it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

^yeah, thenchu is a pretty hardcore nich?, kinda like system shock & Dynasty warriors ;D



crazymtf said:


> Haha nice, my friend is picking it up so we can play some co-op. If you and your friend go online it can be us four in co-op.



that would be some much win


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^Then there wouldn't be a real ninja game  Like ninja gaiden just says he's a ninja but ryu aint a "Real" ninja, we know this
> 
> Tenchu is for certain people, i love it



Ryu's a real ninja.  He should be the Ninja spokesman.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

yeah, he's a sneaky one, that Ryu -sarcasm-
he's one badass mofo fighter,  I'll give him that xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> Ryu's a real ninja.  He should be the Ninja spokesman.



Bad ass fighter but no ninja, he's as close to a ninja as naruto is


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2007)

Slips said:


> Anyway I got Las Vegas on the cheap so currentely going through that



cool, hit me up if you wanna play online sometime


----------



## slimscane (Jun 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Link



Hmm, that's weird, it's almost as if all the people who bought Crackdown just for the Halo3 beta are realizing that it's actually an awesome game


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bad ass fighter but no ninja, he's as close to a ninja as naruto is



Watch your mouth young man.  Naruto is a real ninja.  Believe it.  Yes he has yellow hair and a orange suit that will always stick out when he's trying to use stealth but who cares.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Combine with turning into a huge shrikan, shooting a small blast out of his hand and turning into a monster and shooting a kamhahama out of his mouth, but yeah he's the steathist of ninjas.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hmm, that's weird, it's almost as if all the people who bought Crackdown just for the Halo3 beta are realizing that it's actually an awesome game



i bought it for the game itself...not halo 3, that just came extra...i <3 that game alot and i spent all night the other night and got about 200 points in achievements for it lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hmm, that's weird, it's almost as if all the people who bought Crackdown just for the Halo3 beta are realizing that it's actually an awesome game



I was thinking the same thing  but this is online, and online crackdown is awesome but single player gets boring fast.


When I get my next paycheck I might pick of Gears, not sure yet I heard its going to be a platinum seller soon so I might wait. I already beat the game on hardcore ( co op) and played some multiplayer, I liked it quite a bit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was thinking the same thing  but this is online, and online crackdown is awesome but single player gets boring fast.
> 
> 
> When I get my next paycheck I might pick of Gears, not sure yet I heard its going to be a platinum seller soon so I might wait. I already beat the game on hardcore ( co op) and played some multiplayer, I liked it quite a bit.



Indeed needed a story to some extent, it's why i enjoyed saints row/gta more.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2007)

Bioshock boxart = fucking WIN
Halo 3's boxart = What the fuck, stupidness.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 11, 2007)

the halo 3 boxart seems very modern and VERY expected...it looks like the same things from the announcement trailer

im curious as to what the collectors edition boxart will look like


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2007)

Not too shabby.


And no the game is not spanned across two DVDs as one may think from that image.

The actual art on the regular edition's box isn't bad really it's an awesome picture.  They just basically slapped that artwork right on there and it just doesn't seem to have the wow one would want from the last traditional Halo game.  Not a big deal at all though.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 11, 2007)

The bioshock boxart actually made me splurge a little.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 11, 2007)

Crackdown is pure fun when you have a buddy with you.


----------



## Batman (Jun 11, 2007)

Haven't played crackdown yet. Trying to wait till I have a bit more free time, but once I do two worlds will be out. I don't have a real life game genie like crazymtf that grants me endless time to play every game under the sun. lol


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oblivion lasted me only 15-20 hours, i got bored. I get bored with games pretty fast so i need alot of em to keep my attention up.


O_O 
That's...that's...impossible! What kind of inhuman creature ARE you?!

Two Worlds isn't going to be good for a different reason. It looks like shit compared to the computer version and will most likely be shallow and have boring gameplay. I mean, it's hard enough to get over the fact that the art style looks like a 3rd grader's drawing while said 3rd grader is hopped up on medeival meth; not only that, it looks like a crummy imitation of a game of a much better game. 

Anyway, Bioshock's cover really doesn't look at all better or worse than Halo 3, and they both could've been subtler and more refined.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Batman said:


> Haven't played crackdown yet. Trying to wait till I have a bit more free time, but once I do two worlds will be out. I don't have a real life game genie like crazymtf that grants me endless time to play every game under the sun. lol



Actually only play games two hours a day. Now if you mean the amount of games i actually have, then yeah, my genie kicks ass


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 12, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> And no the game is not spanned across two DVDs as one may think from that image.
> ...



actually the game is on two discs....at least for the collectors edition we know of so far..i read an article from that site i think or from somewhere else that its 2 discs...plus the bonus disc...and on the picture itself it says game disc 1 and game disc 2


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey anybody in here a big GRAW fan?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I was thinking the same thing  but this is online, and online crackdown is awesome but single player gets boring fast.



No way.  I can't get enough of jumping all over the place like a madman, especially with all the new DLC available now.  I will admit though that Rocket Tag online is by far one of the most awesome things to do in that game.

I'm missing one agility orb now for the achievement.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 12, 2007)

^im about a good 40 away.....and i went back to the first city to look around and i noticed that i missed like 5 of them from the sides of the building and billboards......check those and the rocky areas


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Kieren said:


> actually the game is on two discs....at least for the collectors edition we know of so far..i read an article from that site i think or from somewhere else that its 2 discs...plus the bonus disc...and on the picture itself it says game disc 1 and game disc 2



No the game is on 1 disk, bungie announced it due to confusion. There's three editions, normal, special edition which comes with the second disk, and then legendary which comes with a third disk of extras.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf: have you Gotten your infamous gamerhands on tenchu Z yet? >___>


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> crazymtf: have you Gotten your infamous gamerhands on tenchu Z yet? >___>



I'm mad I didn't beat the demo yet.  As soon as I kill a guy, 2 guys come out of nowhere.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I'm mad I didn't beat the demo yet.  As soon as I kill a guy, 2 guys come out of nowhere.



haha, do you have to kill that guy? otherwise just sneak past him or something   (I haven't played the demo so I don't know the situation..)

tenchu's all about sneaking, and planning your attacks. wich is why I love it


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> haha, do you have to kill that guy? otherwise just sneak past him or something   (I haven't played the demo so I don't know the situation..)
> 
> tenchu's all about sneaking, and planning your attacks. wich is why I love it



Yeah it is I'll give it that.  With me I have to time how long does a guard stays at his post, and where does he stops at.   It would of been so cool if when you use the invisibility move, it wouldn't disappear when you kill someone.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope not yet, ima call the store in about a hour, see if they got it. 

As for killing the guards, SK one, jump on a roof and get away. Wait till the completely forget like fools and start killing again. Also you know when you jump down from a roof hold RB right? It's a silent drop so they don't hear you and you don't fall.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope not yet, ima call the store in about a hour, see if they got it.
> 
> As for killing the guards, SK one, jump on a roof and get away. Wait till the completely forget like fools and start killing again. Also you know when you jump down from a roof hold RB right? It's a silent drop so they don't hear you and you don't fall.



cool 

oh, they still have the silent landing feature? that's awesome xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope not yet, ima call the store in about a hour, see if they got it.
> 
> As for killing the guards, SK one, jump on a roof and get away. Wait till the completely forget like fools and start killing again. Also you know when you jump down from a roof hold RB right? It's a silent drop so they don't hear you and you don't fall.



Yeah I figured that and I just beat the demo.  I'll probably not buy this and wait for the reviews for Two Worlds.  If it's wack I'll just cope Ninja Gaiden Sigma next week since I got a connect.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah stealth fall is still in it. And i didn't think you were getting it Cyber, doesn't seem you kind of game, though i will say two worlds looks pretty crapy IMO, no videos showed me anything fun about it yet. So i'd go for ninja gaiden. 

I called, seems like my store will get it tomorrow, didn't arrive in brooklyn yet. And Cyber wheres you sig/avt from?


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

What's the Tenchu Z release date ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Today but in most stores it'll be out tomorrow.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

Seems all the stores near me wont get it till tomorrow, that really sucks. Looks like ill have to keep playing the demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yep, i was just playing some samurai warriors to pass the time. But now this mission is annoying and i gotta use a shitty character so i'll wait till thursday for some co-op help from my friend. Now i'm playing bulletwitch again


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm looking for a time consuming game that will take my mind off my troubles. Any suggestions, Microsoft faithful?


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 12, 2007)

Earth Defence Force 2017? It's a pretty brainless shooter with HUGE monsters. And it's only 30 euros, which is VERY cheap for a new xbox360 game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm looking for a time consuming game that will take my mind off my troubles. Any suggestions, Microsoft faithful?



Dead rising, Heck I started playing it again after I watched the movie "dawn of the dead"


----------



## Corruption (Jun 12, 2007)

And if you haven't already played Oblivion, I would suggest that...it's very time consuming.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, i was just playing some samurai warriors to pass the time. But now this mission is annoying and i gotta use a shitty character so i'll wait till thursday for some co-op help from my friend. Now i'm playing bulletwitch again



haha, what character and what level? there are alot of annoying levels in sw2 :/
alot of badass levels too though xD


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah stealth fall is still in it. And i didn't think you were getting it Cyber, doesn't seem you kind of game, though i will say two worlds looks pretty crapy IMO, no videos showed me anything fun about it yet. So i'd go for ninja gaiden.
> 
> I called, seems like my store will get it tomorrow, didn't arrive in brooklyn yet. And Cyber wheres you sig/avt from?



My set is from Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann.  You should check it out.   I think you'll enjoy it.  We already taking over the forum.

Watching the new videos for it, it does seem like it's going to be wack as hell.  Maybe I keep mistaking it for Too Human, I don't know


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

^Yeah two human = good, two worlds = eh. I got tenchu though, be happy everyone 

@Century - Well it was with the ochi girl i think, the one with the stupid ball and string thingy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

shit, I hate her, the only cool thing about her is that she's Nobunagas sister/daughter/something.... and I like what he does to her xD (nothing pervy, just pure evil).
her husband's one badass mofo too (the azai guy)
too bad there's no coop online eh?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 12, 2007)

Too Human better be good.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Too Human better be good.



it looks like it has potential to be very good


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 12, 2007)

Xbox Adding 2nd GPU heatsink for better cooling. 

2nd post


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeah ochi sucks but her husband fucking owns, i want to use him badly.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Too Human better be good.



Something tells me it is going to have some things that will bug me alot, but will be overall good.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

So i played tenchu for about 3 hours with my friend just now, i love co-op, so fun killing things


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 12, 2007)

That review is basically how I felt about the game just by seeing GameTrailers clips.

But still; ouchies.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2007)

Monster Hunter/Bullet Witch/Tenchu Z/ Spiderman 3 = All bad games to them = all wins to me


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

it's confirmed Soul Calibur IV will be on 360!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hardcase678 said:


> it's confirmed Soul Calibur IV will be on 360!



haha this goes to those 360 bashers.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 12, 2007)

Crazy hates gears I don't know why, but loves those wacky games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 12, 2007)

So... am I the only one who's getting Tenchu Z tomorrow?


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 12, 2007)

MS81 said:


> haha this goes to those 360 bashers.



yup. I just hope its online this time around. I'd  love to test my Sigfried, and Raphael skills.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> That review is basically how I felt about the game just by seeing GameTrailers clips.
> 
> But still; ouchies.



I agree with that rating too.  It's weird how Crazy loves all the bad games but hate some of good games.  Wait I'm lying, he plays every game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Spiderman 3 = All bad games to them = all wins to me



?????._,,,,,--,,_
???..,,~??? | . . . . . "?;~-,_
??..,~? . . . .|,,__ . .,/, . . .`~,
?...,/? . . .,--??|. . . ??/. .`\,. . . .`~
??/?/\,-~? . . .|. . . . /. . . . `~,,_,-\
?/? / .\ . . . . . |___/ . . . . ,,,-?/ . . \
?/? ./ . .?\,,,-~??| . ./??~-,,,-? . . | . . .|
~/---/ ,^,, .`~, . | . / . . . | . . . . \/| . /
/ . .| .\ . .`-, . `,|-/,-? . _,,|,,,----? /??/?
/_/. .\, .`-,,_,-`./ .,`~??,__,,,,-, ,/? /?
|. |??~,?? ``~,---~????-| .\? . . . .,/?./?/?
| .| . . | . . ,\,/?_. . . | `-,`~--??,,/?/?
|_,| . . |. ,-? . . .?~-,|,--???~?\?? ,/?
\,. \ . .|/?___,. . . . | . . . . \,/?
.\. \?? .". . . . .`-,,. |,,--~?-,/?
\ /`\, . . . . . . . .?|. . ,,-?\
?. . `~--,,____,,|-~?\?

Spiderman 3 overall, putting the quality of all the versions as a whole in one, was pretty bad. It also makes someone else sad....

?../ . _???_ . . . . . . . . . . __ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|;;;;;;''*^;;;;;;;;;;;^-?;;;;;;;*^-??;;;/
?./-^'';;;;;;;;''-? . . . .?-^*'''?;;;;;;?'''*^~~-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . \;;;;;;^-??;;;;;;;^~-??;;*^-?;;;;;;;\'
?.'\ . .??-~~-??_ ', . . . . . . . .??-~~-??_???''*^-?\ . . . . . . . . . \;;;;\?;;;;;;^^~-??;;;;;;-??;;;;'';;\
?.'\ . .??-~~-??_ ', . . . . . . . .??-~~-??_???''*^-?\ . . . . . . . . . \;;;;\?;;;;;;^^~-??;;;;;;-??;;;;'';;\
?../ ./?'\????--~^/ . . . . '/ . ./?'\????--~^'''^-? . .''~~ . . . . . . . . .'|;;;;;;;^-??;;;;;;;;;_????_;;;;;;;;/
?./ . . ''^~~ . / . . . . . \ .''^-? . . . . . . . .''^~~-??? . . . . . . . ./;;;-?;;;;;;^-????-^''??-^^^-?''-?;;-???/
?.| . . . . . . / . . . . . . . . . . .''^-???_ . .''^-?? . . -? . . . . . . . .\;;;-?;;;;;\;;\;\ . / . . . . \ '\;;-?/'
..?-'' . . . . . / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?'' . . . ''*^- . . . . . . . . . \;;;;?-''\'' .?-^'' . . . . \ . \ '|;;|
./ . . . . .?-'' . . . . . . . . .-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |;;;/ . . ./ / .\ . . . .'| ./ /;;;\
| . . . . /'?? . . . . . . . . . . .)? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-'';;;/ . . ./ \ . . . . ?-' ./ /;;-??;|
| . . ?-^'' ''^-? . . . ??-~-??_?-'' .''^-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ''^-??-'' . . . ?-^ \-???-^'' ?-''?-'';-??-^'
.\ .'' . . . . .''^-~^''' . . . . . . . . .''? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \ . ''^*'' . . ?-'' ?-'';-??/
?\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .', . . . . . . . . . . . . . .? . . . . . . ?-^'';;-??/''\
?'\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . , . . . . . .', . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''^-??_??-^*'';;^-??-?;;;;'|
?..\ . . ?-~^""?'''*^~~~^^~-?? . . . .', . . . . . ' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'|;_??-~~-???|__;;|
??\ . . . . -~^~--~^~-? . . .?"-. . .,' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \|
??.\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _?-^" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./'
???-~'\ . . . . . .''^. . . . . . . ?-'' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /'
*'':::::::| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /'
:::::::::| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ??-^ . . . . . /'
::::::::::'\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ??-~^*''? . . . . . . ./
::::::::::::''*^~-???_ . . . . . . . . . _???-~~^*''? . . . . . . . . . . ?-''
::::::::::::::::::::::::?''''\''*^~~^*''? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-''


The best versions were the GBA and DS I think, the systems people buy movie-based games off of the least.

It's weird, established franchises that I have liked have had shitty titles on the 360. Bomberman, Sonic, Spiderman, and even now Tenchu, though that series has been Sonic'd since the third Tenchu game. After that, like Sonic in the 3D realm, it just got shittier and shittier.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe they should go back to Sonic in 2D form but in HD. Crazy would love this


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I agree with that rating too.  It's weird how Crazy loves all the bad games but hate some of good games.  Wait I'm lying, he plays every game



There not really bad games, it's all about opinions. Like Hell said i hate gears because it's just so boring to me and i don't really like the slowness that i get from it, not fast enough like halo 2-3 is. 

Like some people like metriod i hate it. Some people hate Final Fantasy i love it. Now for smaller titles just because the budget isn't huge or the graphics aren't up to par or the A.I. sucks doesn't stop the game from being fun. If it's fun it's worth it to me. No high production needed. 

And i don't play every game, i don't like flying ones


----------



## Hardcase678 (Jun 13, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> So... am I the only one who's getting Tenchu Z tomorrow?



Send me a friend request tomorrow i have a party of  four ready to go.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There not really bad games, it's all about opinions. Like Hell said i hate gears because it's just so boring to me and i don't really like the slowness that i get from it, not fast enough like halo 2-3 is.
> 
> Like some people like metriod i hate it. Some people hate Final Fantasy i love it. Now for smaller titles just because the budget isn't huge or the graphics aren't up to par or the A.I. sucks doesn't stop the game from being fun. If it's fun it's worth it to me. No high production needed.
> 
> And i don't play every game, i don't like flying ones



Well, you seem to have the standards to play any game period, regardless if it's quality matches the expected quality of that gen.

I guess that's how you can like Sonic PS3/360 yet it's quality isn't even PS2 level.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, you seem to have the standards to play any game period, regardless if it's quality matches the expected quality of that gen.
> 
> I guess that's how you can like Sonic PS3/360 yet it's quality isn't even PS2 level.



My standards are any game that's fun i'll play. Sonic was fun regardless of the annoying glitches and horrible loading times. I had fun, and for some reason that's bad?  

Anyway got a few more missions with my friend and now doing single player, done the first 5 missions and mission 8. Got 18 stealth kills, pretty sick


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 13, 2007)

ExoSkel, i have been thinking about getting tenchu, but i really don't need to spend the money right now..i think im going to rent it first b4 i buy it. just to make sure i ready to spend 60 bucks for it, ill let you know when i get it so we can play co-op


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> ExoSkel, i have been thinking about getting tenchu, but i really don't need to spend the money right now..i think im going to rent it first b4 i buy it. just to make sure i ready to spend 60 bucks for it, ill let you know when i get it so we can play co-op



Hit me up too, i'll play a few co-op games, but i have no mic at the moment, need to get a new one. It's a fun game but if i would to choose between this, overlord and the darkness my money would be on darkness but if you got the extra 60 go for it, but if not rent is always good.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 13, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> I agree with that rating too.  It's weird how Crazy loves all the bad games but hate some of good games.  Wait I'm lying, he plays every game



He owns EDF.  He's good in my book.


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 13, 2007)

cool crazy do you play any other multiplayers like gears or graw?

Hey has anybody checked the naruto game comming for the 360 in oct. it looked pretty good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> My standards are any game that's fun i'll play. Sonic was fun regardless of the annoying glitches and horrible loading times. I had fun, and for some reason that's bad?
> 
> Anyway got a few more missions with my friend and now doing single player, done the first 5 missions and mission 8. Got 18 stealth kills, pretty sick




True your standards might be different than others, but to call a good game bad, and a bad game good, does not matter on personal difference. I played alot of good games but I thought where bad , but I know they where good in there own right but not just for me. Meaning I do not call a game bad if it really is good, looking at it differently than  my likes / dislikes.  

Thats what I think goofy was implying initially. ( I think  :S )



*Anyways*, about Soul CALIBUR 4!!!!!


! now I get Soul caliber 4 on the 360 and soul calibur Legends on the Wii! Reason why I'm happy for this development because there different games with the same characters and not the same game! meaning my love for soul calibur is double 


although , I will be pissed if they do not add online mode, or change up the game somewhat. because HONESTLY going from 1, to 2, to 3 was pointless. Two was great , one was AWESOME and 3 was "eh?" I mean really no change at all and the only thing to it was the character creation thing. Ah well, I hope they do some cool stuff in four!


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 13, 2007)

Booo I want my Halo 3 beta back. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait until the full release in Sept.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2007)

what a wierd duscussion guys, wether a game's good or not is just up to personal preference 
some games are the most awesome shit that's ever happened to some, while it sucks balls to others.

when I call a game good/bad it's only my opinion of it, it's not something anyone has to agree on 
personally I think crazy has excellent taste in games  (anyone liking Tenchu AND the samurai/dynasty warriors series, is in my book an awesome person)
/end of rant

I can't find EDF anywhere T_T
does it have any online modes btw?
I can't wait 'till I get tenchu, only around 16 more days to go .___.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> True your standards might be different than others, but to call a good game bad, and a bad game good, does not matter on personal difference. I played alot of good games but I thought where bad , but I know they where good in there own right but not just for me. Meaning I do not call a game bad if it really is good, looking at it differently than  my likes / dislikes.
> 
> Thats what I think goofy was implying initially. ( I think  :S )


In terms of a game how it is made is different from how you can enjoy a game. All these flying simulators may be good, but to me there boring and i dislike em and for that reason to me it's a bad game. Okami is boring to me. Nice art direction but the story is lame and the attacks are minimal. Tus i wouldn't give the game a 9, more like a 6. I mean i judge games different from others. Graphics are important but not majorly important. Gameplay is of course important. Controls, and so on. Biggest factor for me is fun, if the game isn't fun i don't find it good. Wheater the grahpics are 10/10 it doesn't matter, the game just isn't fun it's gonna suck in my book. I don't rate games like gamespot or ign does, i rate games if there fun to play or unplayable. 

Century - Thank you  I did 10 missions single player on tenchu and a few online. It's fun buying new cloths and moves and such.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 13, 2007)

inquiringsir said:


> Booo I want my Halo 3 beta back. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait until the full release in Sept.



did it get pulled today??


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2007)

Aegis Wing multiplayer is so much fun xD I can't wait to try with 4 people.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Here is a good quote from a site i hate. 
*
"Although it's not a great game, it is worth investing time in, and one that grows on you in less than a half-dozen missions. While it's not a highlight in the 360's ever-expanding library, Tenchu Z is definitely worth whiling away the hours with between the Gears of Wars and Halo 3s."* *- 1 Up*

This is what i expect most people going into tenchu the first time will feel like. As for me, started with 2 and loved it, played 3 and liked it, playing Z and loving it.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 13, 2007)

You shouldn't even listen to site ratings. If somethings looks cool or fun I'm gonna buy it, enjoy it, eat it, then take a dump.

Example - Shadowrun

Lot's of people talk shit about that game, I still love playing it tho xD

I've never really been a Tenchu fan, so I don't think I'll pick it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You shouldn't even listen to site ratings. If somethings looks cool or fun I'm gonna buy it, enjoy it, eat it, then take a dump.
> 
> Example - Shadowrun
> 
> ...



Jotun couldn't have said it better


----------



## MS81 (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree that some ppl have diff taste like for the fact I like N3 but Crazy hates that game, but he likes samurai warriors which is the same type of game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2007)

"Century - Thank you  I did 10 missions single player on tenchu and a few online. It's fun buying new cloths and moves and such." 

I'm so jealous right now T____T

N3 is like warriors, but with a different setting, less stuff and most importantly perhaps, no coop ;D
plus the "feelin" of the game might be different aswell (I wouldn't know though)

it's like kingdom under fire, it reasembles DW/N3 but it sucked balls Imo.
it had potential, and I'm looking forward to the next installation in the series, but I couldn't get myself to play past like 3-4 levels >__<


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

It's not that i hate N3, it's just annoying without co-op. But i'm still buying it. And i love kingdom under fire, but i am a big fan of stragy ^_^

Pictures of my character. 

From last night to this morning - 3 Pictures. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Now after 16 missions i got lots of new moves/cloths/items. 3 New pictures. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









And a old face 


I know, not very ninja like, to bright, but i like em.
*
EDIT - Can anyone see these pictures? For some reason i can't.*


----------



## Pein (Jun 13, 2007)

im crap at stealth games if i wasn't i would buy tenchu same reason why i cant play splinter cell or metal gear solid


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> im crap at stealth games if i wasn't i would buy tenchu same reason why i cant play splinter cell or metal gear solid



Stealth is alot easier in tenchu then metal gear and SC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2007)

ah whatever, you kinda missed the whole point to my post *shrugs* 

@joutun

I cannot believe some people payed 60 bucks for a multiplayer game, that is ridiculous.


----------



## Pein (Jun 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Stealth is alot easier in tenchu then metal gear and SC.



 then im going to rent it if i like im going to buy it


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jun 13, 2007)

Kieren said:


> inquiringsir said:
> 
> 
> > Booo I want my Halo 3 beta back. Oh well, I guess I will have to wait until the full release in Sept.
> ...



No, it was scheduled to be pulled on the 10 (2 days ago), and also...

To everyone that is going through *Halo 3 BETA* withdrawal...
*PLAY SHADOWRUN*
...then comeback and thank me. It is truly a fun game and the trailers, previews and even in-game cinematics DO NOT do it justice.

I rate it well above Graw2, Crackdown and that cheesy "snow-pirate" game who's name we shall never mention again.
It's easily the best "new shooter" to come out so far this year, in my book.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah whatever, you kinda missed the whole point to my post *shrugs*
> 
> @joutun
> 
> I cannot believe some people payed 60 bucks for a multiplayer game, that is ridiculous.



If people find it fun it's worth it. I bought this terrible game you enjoy, dead rising, and god i feel awful for that. It's worth less then 20, i actually bought this piece of shit for 60  

I got your point, i just don't agree with your logic


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 13, 2007)

piratej62 said:


> ExoSkel, i have been thinking about getting tenchu, but i really don't need to spend the money right now..i think im going to rent it first b4 i buy it. just to make sure i ready to spend 60 bucks for it, ill let you know when i get it so we can play co-op


add my GT, I just got the game and I should be on live at 11 PM EST.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> add my GT, I just got the game and I should be on live at 11 PM EST.



Have fun, tell me what you think.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This is what i expect most people going into tenchu the first time will feel like. As for me, started with 2 and loved it, played 3 and liked it, playing Z and loving it.


So you actually played the great ones and missed all the me ones between 3 and Z.

Good-ness >:3


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

I only know of the one after heaven's wrath with the girl but i never played it. Why was it any good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 13, 2007)

It's strong elements are hidden under a ocean of meh, if you will.

Tenchu for the DS is downright horrible, with NOTHING good about it. Everything good about Tenchu isn't found in the DS game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 13, 2007)

Ouch, ok i didn't even know about the DS tenchu. I heard the problem with the girl tenchu game is that it's extremely annoyingly frustrating. Cause you get caught way to much and fast. So i didn't buy it though i enjoyed wrath alot. 

Tenchu Z could of been on XBOX or PS2, the graphics are not the level of 360 but it doesn't bother me. The fun i'm getting out of the game is good enough. 50 missions, 36 are playable on co-op with four people is great IMO makes the game really fun. The story isn't as good as 2 or wrath but it's still ok. Pretty much kill the targets you given who went against us. And now there's a new ninja in town who dresses like sasuke's brother. He's pretty strong i guess since he killed everybody in seconds on a boat. 

So far the game is about a 8 for me. Missions are fun, the objectives usually are easy. Stealth killing is the best in this game compared to other stealth games IMO. And the character customization is fun. So far i got ceiling which lets be hang from a ceiling and then finish them with a stealth kill. Got a rice, which lets me create 3 riceballs *Level 2 so far*. And i got see, which lets me see a far distance from me. Oh and this dive move which i slash the enemy, hit him up, grab him and tumble him head first into the ground. It's helpful against getting away from eneimes. I have a few more but these are my main weapons. Items i use rice cakes, bombs, shrikans, and so on. Just a update on what i've been doing ^_^


----------



## geostigma (Jun 13, 2007)

when will the price drop!? 2 years and still no price drop?? this is ridiculous. The first Xbox dropped price after 6 months. I'm not going to pay the same thing people paid for it in 05. elite isnt a substitute for no price drop.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It's strong elements are hidden under a ocean of meh, if you will.
> 
> Tenchu for the DS is downright horrible, with NOTHING good about it. Everything good about Tenchu isn't found in the DS game.



Ugh... don't remind me.  I really just want to throw that game away.

Anyway, trailer for Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation.  



I suggest you watch it high-res at least.  This game is downright beautiful and the trailer got me pretty fired up.  

Also, for the hardcore, a bundle with this new Ace Edge controller will come out when the game hits the stores as well.



HAWT!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

Tenchu buyers/renters - For special kills wait till there heart beat hits red. Like when you see the sign go red, hear the heartbeat, and the controller vibrates finish them. You get 200-300 more points and that = alot more money. And damn do some things cost alot, ceiling level 2 cost 4000 dollars.


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

I've never played a Tenchu game (never much cared for stealth game play). But since this one is garnering some praise I guess I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

Project Sylpheed demo on XBLM   its 613mb


----------



## rockstar sin (Jun 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Project Sylpheed demo on XBLM   its 613mb



My bad is going blank right now.  What's Project Slypheed again?  I know it's one of the most anticipated games this year.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> My bad is going blank right now.  What's Project Slypheed again?  I know it's one of the most anticipated games this year.



It's actually not a anticipated game Cyber, it came out last year in Japan but we get at 39.99 price.

woohooo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> My bad is going blank right now.  What's Project Slypheed again?  I know it's one of the most anticipated games this year.





Here you go!


> Project Sylpheed
> Also known as: Project Sylph, Project Silpheed [unofficial title]


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ugh... don't remind me.  I really just want to throw that game away.
> 
> Anyway, trailer for Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation.
> 
> ...



:amazed 

How much is that gonna cost tho xD

TIME TO GO GET MY SYLPHEED DEMO

@The_X_box_360:

Another Shadowrun fan?! We should play sometime xD. I finally got the revenge achievement yesterday, "You're Coming With Me"

I was rocking pretty hard with Grenades and a Rifle. I got a triple kill with a rocket launcher, killed the same 2 ppl twice with grenades (Double kill x 2).
I even had a sniping duel against a guy who had a sniper (I had a Rifle), too bad for him I was a Dwarf xD. The Pistol is underused in that game IMO. It's alot better than the SMG for me. 

@Ssj3_Goku:

60 bucks is an investment. The lowest it could have cost was 40. 20 bucks extra isn't that much of a big deal to me.

Edit:

<3 the Demo xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 14, 2007)

Been playing the demo since way early this morning.  Hawt sawse.

As for the Ace Combat bundle... I heard it was around $90.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Been playing the demo since way early this morning.  Hawt sawse.
> 
> As for the Ace Combat bundle... I heard it was around $90.



For the game and the controller? I guess it isn't all that bad.

I keep running into ships while in pursuit xD

Only thing that bothers me are the VA's  

Can't wait till it comes out tho


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

@jotun

eh well considering I can get valve multiplayer only games for 20 to 30 bucks ( new) I refuse to pay 60 bucks for just a multiplayer game. Sooner or later these companies will learn to stop boning there consumers, especially ones that charge stupid prices for micro transactions that should have been in the game in the first place.

Its a cool game I  like it but I'm not giving in to that price. though its out for PC and cheaper =0


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @jotun
> 
> eh well considering I can get valve multiplayer only games for 20 to 30 bucks ( new) I refuse to pay 60 bucks for just a multiplayer game. Sooner or later these companies will learn to stop boning there consumers, especially ones that charge stupid prices for micro transactions that should have been in the game in the first place.



If he enjoys it why should it matter how much he payed for it? It's a multiplayer game, they said it, they charge 60, and they let you choose to buy it. There not forcing you to buy it so jotun and everyone who bought it knew what they were getting into. So that means they bought it knowing it's a multiplayer game there ready to place 60 bucks on. I find it find they charge 60, if no one wanted it it wouldn't sell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

^ You really do not need to go out and tell me "if they like it why not" I'm  not arguing that point and I  can careless. I was pointing out how developers are ripping there consumers off, especially this generation. ( on the console market anyways)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

Ripping customers off? How so when the game is released for PC/360 and PC is laughable in sales of games unless you got warcraft or half life stabled on the cover. So the count on 360 to sell there games. The game probably cost a ton to make, considering the graphics and effects are nicely done. So how exactly are they ripping you off? What kind of story would you want in shadowrun? It's Counter strike on crack, and we all know how bad counter strike zero or whatever that crappy story one did.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ripping customers off? How so when the game is released for PC/360 and PC is laughable in sales of games unless you got warcraft or half life stabled on the cover. So the count on 360 to sell there games. The game probably cost a ton to make, considering the graphics and effects are nicely done. So how exactly are they ripping you off? What kind of story would you want in shadowrun? It's Counter strike on crack, and we all know how bad counter strike zero or whatever that crappy story one did.




If you want to pay 60 bucks for a multiplayer game then go ahead, Valve and other PC designers who make  multiplayer games do not charge that much at all for them. 


  Hell, just look at the deal they are giving consumers in the Half life 2 orange box, plus my statement also goes towards Xbox live micro transactions as well. Paying 5 bucks for horse armor ( it was already in the PC version) or stadiums/uniforms in madden 07 that where supposed to be in the game is retarded. 


I mainly pointed out how consumers are getting ripped off in video games this generation than ever before. Shadow run for PC does not cost 60 bucks, not to mention you can get it cheaper than 49.99 as well at most places. Plus PC is not laughable in sales for video games, if you checked sale figures of most you can tell that third parties make a good buck on PC gaming market.

 Not to mention to put a game on a PC is much cheaper to do than a console because the game maker GETS ALL THE MONEY and does not have to pay publishing fee's and other fee's just to put it on a home consoles.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

I would buy a game like shadowrun if i enjoyed it, but i didn't like how shadowrun did things but i'd easily pay for a game like counter strike on xbox360 if it was done right and it's a multiplayer game only. Same with halo 2 really, i didn't even touch the shitty single player, so it was all mutilplayer. 

About madden, well maybe they couldn't get it into the game in time, and it's not like they force you to buy it, it's a extra like Marvel ultimate alliance adding in two new packs of characters. 

I don't really see how were getting ripped off this gen. Games went up 10 dollars for the next gen systems, and basically cause it takes alot more money to make these games then on a weaker system. The extra things on xbox live your talking about are exactly what they mean, extra. To get extra things you can buy them, if not you can still play the regular game. It's not as if the game has lag then they make a patch and you gotta pay to get it, then I'd say were getting ripped off. So far i haven't felt ripped off yet, what experiences have you felt you have?


----------



## Batman (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if I disagree with ssJ3_Goku or not. This generation of games isn't the biggest rip off in history price wise. There were a lot of SNES games that were priced at 59.99 when they and the system were brand new, and I'd argue that the quality of design is vastly higher now. Not to say that the price is fair, but it matches up historically in the video game market.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

....... You basically missed my point, I'm not aruging the fact that games are 59.99 now and we are getting ripped off because of that. I'm arguing the fact developers are ripping us off by charging 59.99 for just a multiplayer game, plus I listed the other things that we are getting ripped off on as well. 

Paying 6 bucks for 3 songs in a pack for Guitar hero 2 for Xbox 360 is another rip off. Plus the whole Lumnies game on Xbox live arcade is a HUGE rip off. 


well time to go play some games instead of posting  =0


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

I addressed the extra stuff on xbox live part. It's extra, you don't need those 6 songs, could still play the game. Owell enjoy your game.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> @The_X_box_360:
> 
> Another Shadowrun fan?! We should play sometime xD. I finally got the revenge achievement yesterday, "You're Coming With Me"
> 
> ...


That game whoops ass, BIG TIME.

I'm all about online Multiplayer. If the game is "balls" online in multiplayer, I DO NOT give it props. Most of the new online shooters to come out this year have been a disappointment, but Shadowrun is by far the best online shooter this year, so far. I honestly wasn't expecting it to be this good of a game.
I don't think that anyone was expecting this game to be this good.
I bought it by word-of-mouth, as did most of my friends.
Everyone that had it was like "get this game man, thank me later"; "damn dawg, this shit ain't nothing like we expected, GET IT DUDE"; "you have to get this game, I promise you won't regret it"..... and so on. AND they were all right about it.

There are only 3 new online shooters that have done the Xbox360 justice, and they are G.R.A.W., Gears of War and motherfucking Shadowrun.
Betta' believe it!!


----------



## slimscane (Jun 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I addressed the extra stuff on xbox live part. It's extra, you don't need those 6 songs, could still play the game. Owell enjoy your game.



I actually agree with Ssj3 on this one. I have a big problem with devs over charging just because they can or because people will buy it at the price point. The game is 50 on PC, it should be 50 on 360, they even said that the only reason for the price difference was because they usually sell games for 60 on the 360 (even though MGS started by selling their games at 50 and bumped it up later). It's things like that that really bother me. Yes, it will still sell, and of course we have to option to or not to buy it, but these people are taking advantage of our very nature as gamers. 2 dollars a song is ridiculous when there are 74 songs in the game to begin with, which would equate to a dollar and twenty cents per song - that is if the entire 90 dollars went towards just the tracks, but it also comes with the actual game _and_ the guitar. Two dollars a song is ridiculous, and certainly a rip off. The Virtual Console is a rip off, these games are between ~10 and 20 years old, and they are selling you the ROMs for 5, 8, and 10 dollars? Oh, and the kicker, the emulator has only 1 automatic save state and can't fully emulate all the features in every game (like ghosting in mariokart 64). That is a rip off, and people are eating it up, and in my opinion being taken advantage of. On that note, the Wii itself is taking advantage of it's rabid fanbase and unique market position to sell hardware that is hardly more powerful than the first Xbox for $250. There is no justification for that price point, it breaks the standard business model of the game industry, and people are buying it up.

In conclusion... I think Ssj3 has just cause to be bothered by Shadowruns price


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes 49.99 was the sweet spot for games in my opinion.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @jotun
> 
> eh well considering I can get valve multiplayer only games for 20 to 30 bucks ( new) I refuse to pay 60 bucks for just a multiplayer game. Sooner or later these companies will learn to stop boning there consumers, especially ones that charge stupid prices for micro transactions that should have been in the game in the first place.
> 
> Its a cool game I  like it but I'm not giving in to that price. though its out for PC and cheaper =0



I've played it on PC... xD

I don't even know why 360 owners would get that for their PC if they had the choice honestly.

Edit:

In no way do I agree with the pricing of some of the little extras like Guitar Hero 2's songs....

BUT, 20 dollars is not gonna stop me from playing a game that will last for a VERY long time. Turning Shadowrun into a FPS already fucked the story so I wasn't too bothered by the lack of story.


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 14, 2007)

hey is anyone here looking to get assassins creed or two worlds. both look pretty good so far


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a question for you guys, though I'm not really a gamer...

Today I had to pick up a new Xbox 360 because my brother said it appearently 'died'.   

Now, I only use it to play Rollercoaster Tycoon (god only knows what he does...), but what could warrent such... electronic death?  Should I write a letter to Microsoft & demand a coupon or something? 

I'm just really shocked...I break electronic often, but I swear, I did not saturate, drop, and/or dissassemble said device.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 14, 2007)

There is a Rollercoaster Tycoon for 360? 

360's have high failure rates, but they are supposed to be within the electronic industries average of 6%, although they are probably higher seeing as MS won't release the numbers. There are several tricks that you could use to fix it yourself (one that appearantly works quite well involves covering it with a towel), but depending on how long he has had the 360 it might have still been under warranty. Do you know when he got it?


----------



## Artificial_Sunshine (Jun 14, 2007)

slimscane said:


> There is a Rollercoaster Tycoon for 360?
> 
> 360's have high failure rates, but they are supposed to be within the electronic industries average of 6%, although they are probably higher seeing as MS won't release the numbers. There are several tricks that you could use to fix it yourself (one that appearantly works quite well involves covering it with a towel), but depending on how long he has had the 360 it might have still been under warranty. Do you know when he got it?



Dunno where he got it; maybe Costco?  He threw out the old 360; I picked up a new one in Circuit City. 

Oh, and Rollercoaster Tycoon is for the regular Xbox; I just really like the game. (Note: I have that zombie game and the obigated Halo 2... neither which I have played)


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe it's because i don't really buy extras but i don't see it as ripping us off but i dunno, if i bought them alot i guess so.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 14, 2007)

M$ is freeking haxxing us for our ca$h.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 15, 2007)

GTA IV episodic content exclusive to 360, confirms Take-Two



I thought this thread could use an injection of news


----------



## MS81 (Jun 15, 2007)

hell yeah Ded rising 2 and Ninja gaiden 2 FTW.

Ijust got my xbox back and I think mines got the extra cooling fan in it. 

(I still think they haxxing us)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> hell yeah Ded rising 2 and Ninja gaiden 2 FTW.
> 
> Ijust got my xbox back and I think mines got the extra cooling fan in it.
> 
> (I still think they haxxing us)



I'm game for Dead Rising 2 ! 

Ah thats cool you got the extra heatsink! congratz! that should help a ton in terms of heating issues. 


I bet mine will die when blue dragon comes out, because I will be playing my 360 a shitload


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm game for Dead Rising 2 !
> 
> Ah thats cool you got the extra heatsink! congratz! that should help a ton in terms of heating issues.
> 
> ...



I just hope I still don't have anymore problems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

I posted some updates in the Sales thread ( aman posted the may sales figures for america as well)


Here is a chart that I posted, this shows the total consoles sales in may for Japan and America.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2007)

So i finally played dynasty warriors empire tonight, it's pretty awesome, only factor i hate is that my shit keeps getting taken over


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm so frikkin jealous of you now crazy 
I'm probably gonna pick up either Sw2empires or Dw5empires sooner or later XDDDDDD


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 16, 2007)

Just wait for the Halo 3 release in Sept and this should all change... at least for a little while. Man the Wii is doing exceptionally well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

if halo 3 doesn't have a lengthy story with coop, then it can go to hell for all I care


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 16, 2007)

Here.

Microsoft's possible E3 lineup, and if true, is god.

Notable highlights;
- We will see BK3 and find out if it still has those shitty character designs
- Something of Gears 2
- Star Wars Battlefield 3 exclusive to the 360
- *NINJA FUCKING GAIDEN FUCKING 2*
- MGS something on the 360


----------



## Pein (Jun 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Here.
> 
> Microsoft's possible E3 lineup, and if true, is god.
> 
> ...


im still waiting to play sigma but by the time e3 rolls around i should beat it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

slime posted that already goofy  but ya Ninja gaiden and Dead rising 2 and others, quite a nice E3 lineup.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2007)

you guys are forgetting fable 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

*[English version] Blue Dragon VIDEOS*


Land Shark English version


Shadow Casting gameplay


Cut Scene english version 


Remember, if you do not like the English voices you can always choose Japanese Voices with subtitles!  ( The first one, and last video are quicktime, the second one is WMV )


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2007)

I think only Europe gets the 2nd heatsink with 360's.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm so frikkin jealous of you now crazy
> I'm probably gonna pick up either Sw2empires or Dw5empires sooner or later XDDDDDD



Lol def get one of em. It's actually really fun empires. It's like Dynasty warriors take over, you invade all the lands, it's pretty fun


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol def get one of em. It's actually really fun empires. It's like Dynasty warriors take over, you invade all the lands, it's pretty fun



I agree i enjoy DW5 greatly!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 16, 2007)

why would Europe get the only 2 heatsinks? doesn't make sense there. Hoping for a GOW2 trailer.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 16, 2007)

So who's picking up games on the 25th-26th? I'm getting *"The Darkness" **"Overlord"* And *"Transformers" *


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 16, 2007)

Reviews are your best friend.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Reviews are your best friend.



In that case overlord got a 8.1 and the darkness got a 9


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm getting the Darkness. Don't know about Overlord. As for Transformers, movie-games tend to suck so I'll check the review first before buying/renting.


----------



## Valik (Jun 17, 2007)

After having a go of the demo, I can guarantee I'll be getting Overlord when it comes out although I may wait a while until I get The Darkness since I haven't be totally convinced to part with my money for that yet. For Transformers I agree with Exoskel, movie-games tend to suck so I'll be giving that game a miss.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm going to DL Project Slypheed, if good then I'll be buying it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 17, 2007)

Valik said:


> After having a go of the demo, I can guarantee I'll be getting Overlord when it comes out although I may wait a while until I get The Darkness since I haven't be totally convinced to part with my money for that yet. For Transformers I agree with Exoskel, movie-games tend to suck so I'll be giving that game a miss.



Well if your any kind of shooting fan darkness is a most own, riddick was one of the best movie tie in games ever. Spiderman 2 the game was great. King kong was a good tie in movie game. There's been good tie in movie games, plus the last transformer game owned.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 18, 2007)

did any1 play Project Slypheed? If so is it good.


----------



## Pein (Jun 18, 2007)

with that sort of cash they could have bought exclusivity of gta 
and by that i mean timed exclusive like how gta on the xbox took a while after being on the ps2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> with that sort of cash they could have bought exclusivity of gta
> and by that i mean timed exclusive like how gta on the xbox took a while after being on the ps2



The reason was because they upped the graphics on the Xbox versions as opposed to the PS2 version, where they really cut a lot of corners for it to work on that hardware.

Hence why it took GTA: SA like, 6 months to be on the Xbox.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

50 mil a ep, means 25 dollars to buy each ep...that sucks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 50 mil a ep, means 25 dollars to buy each ep...that sucks



You have no clue how business ethics work do you? That in all honesty with the success of GTA, the productions of a game, the advertising of a campaign, that is a small sum. More money would be needed to start an entire new project, so it really is reasonable. Though I don't know if you are saying that sucks due to the 'large' amount of money at hand, or sucks for something else.

Sure, that wasn't much as Sony paying Take 2 to keep GTA III and Vice off of the Xbox for some months, but this is something bigger at hand. This potentially means the 360 version will have more superior content, and thats what can potentially make the 360 version a larger sales factor than the PS3 one.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2007)

I didn't like the Overlord Demo, so I prolly won't be picking that up.

I was going on a XLA frenzy yesterday testing out some games I want to buy.

Pacman really got me xD. Rush Attack was pretty cool too lol

Wth is up with Robo Blitz O_o



> did any1 play Project Slypheed? If so is it good.



The demo itself is pretty ownage. For 40 bucks I say it's a definite buy. I just hope for Jap VA's with eng subs.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> You have no clue how business ethics work do you? That in all honesty with the success of GTA, the productions of a game, the advertising of a campaign, that is a small sum. More money would be needed to start an entire new project, so it really is reasonable. Though I don't know if you are saying that sucks due to the 'large' amount of money at hand, or sucks for something else.
> 
> Sure, that wasn't much as Sony paying Take 2 to keep GTA III and Vice off of the Xbox for some months, but this is something bigger at hand. This potentially means the 360 version will have more superior content, and thats what can potentially make the 360 version a larger sales factor than the PS3 one.



All i'm saying is it's a bitch that the episodes will most likely cost half the amount of the game is all. Calm down little buddy  As long as XBOX 360 has co-op online i'ma get it for it, if not i'll get it on PS3 since two take even said 360 was limited.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> two take even said 360 was limited.



It was limited in the sense that the PS3 version can do more with things, such as textures and those specific details, and this has been the case since multi-platform games started with those two systems. Good developers know how to work around that, and Rockstar has before.

I don't know if any of them will have online co-op, but what is known now is the 360 version will have more content. Though, they should take a cue from the Multiplayer mods for the PC version GTA's and make something like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It was limited in the sense that the PS3 version can do more with things, such as textures and those specific details, and this has been the case since multi-platform games started with those two systems. Good developers know how to work around that, and Rockstar has before.
> 
> I don't know if any of them will have online co-op, but what is known now is the 360 version will have more content. Though, they should take a cue from the Multiplayer mods for the PC version GTA's and make something like that.



Yeah well if co-op is online like i said i rather have it on XBOX 360 since it's better service though PSN is still good *Resistance 40 people = no lag* But if no co-op online i rather have the PS3 version since like you said they can do more textures and details and stuff and if the episode thing comes along i'll buy a 360 version if it's worth it, we'll see when it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 18, 2007)

Please do not judge on how much the content will cost, saying it will cost "half" as much as the full game is an assumption and most likely a bad one at that.


in the end the GTA 4 for 360 is better than the PS3 just because of this extra content. Thats what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> in the end the GTA 4 for 360 is better than the PS3 just because of this extra content. Thats what matters at the end of the day.



Well, that and gameplay itself.  Haha.

But yeah, extra content = plus.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> i rather have the PS3 version since like you said they can do more textures and details and stuff and if the episode thing comes along i'll buy a 360 version if it's worth it, we'll see when it comes out.



The thing is with say, Oblivion, is that the textures look better on the PS3, but the 360's still are fine. I wouldn't buy the version with better textures to be frank, I would buy the one that is the better quality.

The PS2 versions of Splinter Cell 1, 2, and Double Agent have had more levels than other versions, but the Xbox versions were still the better quality game.

I do think the 360 version is going to be the better quality version, as simultaneous multiplatform games have shown that the 360 version has been the better one thus far. Supported by the fact everything shown via video has been of the 360 version, and that will pretty easily be the most marketed version of the game no less.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> The thing is with say, Oblivion, is that the textures look better on the PS3, but the 360's still are fine. I wouldn't buy the version with better textures to be frank, I would buy the one that is the better quality.
> 
> The PS2 versions of Splinter Cell 1, 2, and Double Agent have had more levels than other versions, but the Xbox versions were still the better quality game.
> 
> I do think the 360 version is going to be the better quality version, as simultaneous multiplatform games have shown that the 360 version has been the better one thus far. Supported by the fact everything shown via video has been of the 360 version, and that will pretty easily be the most marketed version of the game no less.


I'll most likely get both, but the better one first and then the one with extra content LATER when the ep. actually comes out, if it's even worth it. I heard the half life episodes were bleh along with the oblivion expansion not even that good. So i dunno if the episodes are even worth it. 

I got the XBOX version on SC too for the online, like i said if GTA4 has online I'm interested in I'll be getting XBOX360 version see as it's better online.

Oh and i thought the last video was exclusive on the PS3, the video was only on the PS3, the new trailer, which was made on the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh and i thought the last video was exclusive on the PS3, the video was only on the PS3, the new trailer, which was made on the PS3.



Huh? O:?

The trailer already shown was the same build that game sites saw private stuff from, which was the 360 build.

I have no clue what you are talking about with the some video exclusive to the PS3.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

I thought i heard awhile back about a trailer on PS3 that's out or coming out soon. I could be mistaken but i thought i read it on IGN or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

Thats just a general trailer coming out this month. Of the game. They didn't state what version the build was based on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh ok, well i heard it was being released on PS3 so i was going to go with PS3 Build, lol, either way i'm getting the game, it's GTA 

Now on to N3. I can't beat this FUCKING boss on the 5th level. He fucking does so much damage in one hit and his health is like crazy amount. I dunno how to beat him, if anyone has a tip please tell.


----------



## Valik (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well if your any kind of shooting fan darkness is a most own, riddick was one of the best movie tie in games ever. Spiderman 2 the game was great. King kong was a good tie in movie game. There's been good tie in movie games, plus the last transformer game owned.


I have enjoyed a few shooting games (I'm not a big fan of them) so I may give Darkness some more thought but I have to say that although there have been a few 'good' movie tie in games   the vast majority are just poorly thought out and are the companies way of a quick cash in for a possible popular movie.

Has Rockstar said anything about what the actual content will be for these 'episodic content'? I'd imagine there would have to be quite big if MS feels it's worth making it 360 exclusive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

Valik said:


> Has Rockstar said anything about what the actual content will be for these 'episodic content'? I'd imagine there would have to be quite big if MS feels it's worth making it 360 exclusive.



One would assume new/ongoing chapters set within Liberty. Maybe one that gives the game a full-on conclusion, as most GTA games end with an ending that doesn't give closure to the game in a full scale sense.


----------



## R3trograde (Jun 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It was limited in the sense that the PS3 version can do more with things, such as textures and those specific details, and this has been the case since multi-platform games started with those two systems. Good developers know how to work around that, and Rockstar has before.
> 
> I don't know if any of them will have online co-op, but what is known now is the 360 version will have more content. Though, they should take a cue from the Multiplayer mods for the PC version GTA's and make something like that.


WHAT?! Are you kidding? Nearly every multiplatform title we've seen on both 360 and PS3 has the PS3 version looking slightly worse. I've seen baffling comparisons, like pics of Double Agent PS3 MONTHS after the 360 version came out with flat textures and little lighting. Now unless R* themselves has come out and said the PS3 version looks better, then I'm inclined to believe the 360 version will look better. TherIt's hardly "been the case since multi-platform games started with those two systems."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2007)

R3trograde said:


> WHAT?! Are you kidding? Nearly every multiplatform title we've seen on both 360 and PS3 has the PS3 version looking slightly worse. I've seen baffling comparisons, like pics of Double Agent PS3 MONTHS after the 360 version came out with flat textures and little lighting. Now unless R* themselves has come out and said the PS3 version looks better, then I'm inclined to believe the 360 version will look better. TherIt's hardly "been the case since multi-platform games started with those two systems."



Well, I was using Oblivion as the shining example that it can be done.

Though I am totally fucked up today, so I could be even wrong with that too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

@SS3 - I thought the expansion to Oblivion was 20 dollars. So it be fair to say GTA eps will be around the same price. And it's great it's coming out 2008, but that's still a whole year, no date is set, could come out novemeber 2008. And nope i wouldn't pay 600 dollars for one game, that be fucking retarded, lol. It also be fucking retarded to buy a 400 dollar system for GTA aswell. Tus i bought the systems i will be using the most, duh 

@R3t - Mostly because there ports of the games, and weren't ported well *Seems to happen to PSP games too* Oblivion came out better on PS3 because it was ported correctly. Both these games were in devolpment *GTA* so they should look pretty close.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 18, 2007)

> *Microsoft said on Monday that it has filed suit against Immersion, a company whose technology adds tactile feedback to joysticks and other controllers.*
> 
> Immersion had originally sued Microsoft, along with Sony, back in 2002., but the two companies reached a settlement in 2003. Under that deal Microsoft agreed to pay Immersion $26 million for licensing rights and for a stake in the company. However, Microsoft said Monday that Immersion has not lived up other terms of that deal, including a provision that requires Immersion to pay Microsoft "based on certain business and IP licensing arrangements."



Oh ho!  The tables have turned... XD


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Oh ho!  The tables have turned... XD



Delicious.

If I had PS3 and 360, there is no reason for me to get GTA for the PS3.

I'd be pissed if I were Sony xD

If MS can bitchslap Sony some more, my FF360 dreams can come back from the dead


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

So i started playing NBA homecourt, really fun but god do i suck


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2007)

The last NBA game I played, was NBA Jam on 64. Secret character with the Basketball Head.

I never agreed with sports games being over 30 bucks for some reason xD


----------



## slimscane (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish I had enough time to debate this, but Oblivion turned out better (graphics wise) on the PS3 because of the extra dev time, and even then there is no reason to get it on the PS3 over the 360 because the lack of extra content at the moment - it really does make a huge difference, I like Shivering Isles better than the actual game itself. As seen with every other game released on the 360 and PS3 at the same time, the 360 version looks and plays either better or exactly the same as the PS3 version. At the very least, because of the episodic content there will effectively be no reason to get the PS3 version over the 360 - that is, unless you don't have a 360.

Well, there's my one post for the day  It's sad for me to say it, but I am looking forward to school starting so I can have more free time, these 40 hour weeks (well, 8 hours work, hour lunch, hour and a half round trip, getting up at 6:40) are killing me XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I wish I had enough time to debate this, but Oblivion turned out better (graphics wise) on the PS3 because of the extra dev time, and even then there is no reason to get it on the PS3 over the 360 because the lack of extra content at the moment - it really does make a huge difference, I like Shivering Isles better than the actual game itself. As seen with every other game released on the 360 and PS3 at the same time, the 360 version looks and plays either better or exactly the same as the PS3 version. At the very least, because of the episodic content there will effectively be no reason to get the PS3 version over the 360 - that is, unless you don't have a 360.
> 
> Well, there's my one post for the day  It's sad for me to say it, but I am looking forward to school starting so I can have more free time, these 40 hour weeks (well, 8 hours work, hour lunch, hour and a half round trip, getting up at 6:40) are killing me XD


Well that's what i'm saying, i'm getting the PS3 version cause of the better texture even if the minimal but still most likely getting XBOX 360 version later on, i only see a win win situation here for me 

NBA homecourt is awesome. I finally getting it, so fun, and just...well fucking fun


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well that's what i'm saying, i'm getting the PS3 version cause of the better texture even if the minimal but still most likely getting XBOX 360 version later on, i only see a win win situation here for me
> 
> NBA homecourt is awesome. I finally getting it, so fun, and just...well fucking fun


lol your logic seems flawed to most of us i am sure, but if that's how you wanna go about it then whatever.  more software sales ftw


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 18, 2007)

Take two deserves support and I'm pretty good with money so why not? 

Logic is BLAH, i buy plenty of games people don't like, my logic was fucked way before this


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 19, 2007)

does anyone have their 360 modded???


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 19, 2007)

I cant wait for the next trailer for GTA IV
i forget the date that it comes out but i know its towards the end of this month


----------



## inquiringsir (Jun 19, 2007)

I cant wait for Sept to get my Halo 3 on. The Beta only made me want to play it soooo much more.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 19, 2007)

I want new news on Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Aman (Jun 19, 2007)

> *Ubisoft has gone into a frenzy of organisation and stamped release dates on all of its key upcoming titles.*



*Spoiler*: _Release List_ 






> September:
> 
> * Dark Messiah: Elements - 7th September (Xbox 360)
> * Settlers VI - 7th September (PC)
> ...


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

November 9th for Assassin's Creed.  The same day Halo 2 was released in '04  

What an awesome day.  (excluding Kristallnacht of course :amazed )


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 19, 2007)

i want to see how good that naruto game is going to be... and im looking forward for assassin's creed..it looks sweeet!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2007)

Novemeber's gonna be expensive for me 
both assassins creed and brothers in arms are must have's for me xD
and I'll probably want splinter cell aswell ;D


"Dark Messiah: Elements" <- what's that? a sequel to that first person hack'n'slash?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> "Dark Messiah: Elements" <- what's that? a sequel to that first person hack'n'slash?


I'm pretty sure it's just a port.  Maybe a few bonus features here and there.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Man homecourt is great, i won the first tournament, got to level 12 already, it's really a great game, anyone who can get it get it, i got it for 22 on ebay and well fucking worth it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 19, 2007)

NBA Street 2 was my favorite.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

IGN Tenchu Z Review:

I know some are interested in the game, and also that those who are interested probably don't care what the reviewers say ;3

Halo 3 Achievements Leaked

Nine levels.  I hope they are at least as long and as epic as Halo 1's levels seemed.  Nothing else new really except I am not sure what numbers 41-49 mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2007)

Tenchu Z to me gets about 7.5, i liked it alot but i agree, repetitive it gets. Still loved it


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 19, 2007)

@stumpy: lol nice find....it shouldnt be too bad to get those achievements for halo 3


----------



## slimscane (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Awesome!


;o whats the purpose of that card again?  I forgot all about that.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 19, 2007)

I know, I had forgotten about it too, you can use it to get special deals on things IRL, I don't know how much I'll use it, but I still think it is pretty awesome XD


----------



## Jotun (Jun 19, 2007)

^I registered for mine yesterday xD

I was disappointed with PACMAN C.E.'s lack of normal game play. I mean the other modes are fine and dandy, but I prefer level progression versus timed completion.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 19, 2007)

i ordered my diamond card a while back so i should recieve it soon......but im about to change my gamer name =[


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

LOL, you know how embarrassing it is to show that card and have the cashier see the name "Donkey Sh0w" when trying to get a discount? XD

I've only used it twice.  Damn thing took 6 months to get to my house.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 20, 2007)

anyone up for tenchu z co-op? if you are, just add my gt and invite me, or I will invite you...


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you know how embarrassing it is to show that card and have the cashier see the name "Donkey Sh0w" when trying to get a discount? XD
> 
> I've only used it twice.  Damn thing took 6 months to get to my house.



hahaha lol...wat did they say?? for me its going to be like "wats this mean?"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2007)

that card is "eh" most of the time, I mean most of the stuff you get is stupid  I remeber  the one time they try to give you a copy of Contra


----------



## MS81 (Jun 20, 2007)

so SSj3 did I get the extra cooling fan?

I just got mines last Friday.

where do you file for an Diamond card?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> where do you file for an Diamond card?



Link removed  

Don't expect it to come anytime soon though (4-6 months).



> hahaha lol...wat did they say?? for me its going to be like "wats this mean?"



They just look at me with either a confused or disgusted face. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> anyone up for tenchu z co-op? if you are, just add my gt and invite me, or I will invite you...



I am...when I get to game 
wich will be about the 1st or 2nd next month, something ....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 20, 2007)

I just got DiRT anyone else have it?


----------



## slimscane (Jun 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, you know how embarrassing it is to show that card and have the cashier see the name "Donkey Sh0w" when trying to get a discount? XD
> 
> I've only used it twice.  Damn thing took 6 months to get to my house.



 I don't know if I'll ever use it (I just think it is cool having it), but if I do at least my name isn't anything like that XD

I ordered mine as soon as they announced the things, whenever that was, and I just got mine. I think it is because I live in South Carolina


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I just got DiRT anyone else have it?



Nope, tell us how it is though.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2007)

damn we need some good news.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> so SSj3 did I get the extra cooling fan?



  not sure what you are asking here. If its about me having a cooling fan, I do not have any on my 360 and I here by claim the the three red lights of death will hit me in august when I play blue dragon.


Thankfully my Gamestop warranty expires in September!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> not sure what you are asking here. If its about me having a cooling fan, I do not have any on my 360 and I here by claim the the three red lights of death will hit me in august when I play blue dragon.
> 
> 
> Thankfully my Gamestop warranty expires in September!



most likely I have the extra cooling when u get it repaired.


----------



## Pein (Jun 22, 2007)

MS81 said:


> most likely I have the extra cooling when u get it repaired.



what the new heat sinks


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 22, 2007)

I just recently fixed my friend's 360 and did a 12v mod to his fans to help with the cooling.  Works like a charm now, so I'm not too worried when the time comes for my own 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2007)

Fucking N3. Seriously this game is cheaper then fucking ninja gaiden. It annoys me far to FUCKING much...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 22, 2007)

Massive 360 failure rate is MASSIVE

*360's console failure rate is 30%*


That roughly means 3 of 10 people will have  a 360 that will die.

That's larger than the PS2's shoddy failure rate.


----------



## Kri (Jun 22, 2007)

That's just a rough estimation. We're never going to know the real numbers. They also get inflated when you consider that the replacements are mostly refurbished units in which the well-documented problem at hand was never addressed.

That's probably why people who get one replaced are more likely to get another replacements, and another replacement, and another...

They just keep getting units that probably failed before.

I'm just glad my launch unit is still running strong, and I hope they decide to finally fix the clamp issue, before too many people get shyed away from what otherwise is an amazing system.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Massive 360 failure rate is MASSIVE
> 
> *360's console failure rate is 30%*
> 
> ...



Seems realistic


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2007)

Is the play and charge kit any good?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> what the new heat sinks



yeah I should have it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 22, 2007)

Well update on my progress of games. I finally beat the damn mission in N3, now doing the trolls missions. I also finished eragon and doing hard mode with a friend, it's a fun game, reminds me of the LOTR games on the consoles. Next is *"The Darkness"* and *"Transformers" *Plus ima be getting *Lego Star wars 2* soon and *just cause*, oh and "*Overlord" *


----------



## slimscane (Jun 23, 2007)

After I get kicked out of the Poke tournament, I will try and get back on 360. My friend told me that I haven't been on Live for 21 days


----------



## Corruption (Jun 23, 2007)

I wish I could buy all those games 

Well, I haven't been playing my 360 lately so im thinking about picking up a new game. Gonna see how two worlds turns out, see if it's worth it or not, waiting for a review on that once it comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I wish I could buy all those games
> 
> Well, I haven't been playing my 360 lately so im thinking about picking up a new game. Gonna see how two worlds turns out, see if it's worth it or not, waiting for a review on that once it comes out.



Yeah i got alot when cheaper, i love games what can i say


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

MS81, they added in an extra heatsink (which is better than fans  ) and they are really good =0 So ya I hope it breaks so I can get the 360 with the heatsinks -=0


----------



## Jotun (Jun 23, 2007)

crazy let me know how *The Darkness* and *Overlord* are.

I am debating on putting Transformers on my "Get List"

So far I have EDF, GoW, Sylpheed, and DiRT.

....

Then 2 controllers with the Play and Charge kit <_<

And then some more points >_>


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

jotun you have dirt how is that game i didn't bother getting it because the lack of real multiplayer


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MS81, they added in an extra heatsink (which is better than fans  ) and they are really good =0 So ya I hope it breaks so I can get the 360 with the heatsinks -=0



that's cool maybe you let yours overheat by playing Blue Dragon.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> crazy let me know how *The Darkness* and *Overlord* are.
> 
> I am debating on putting Transformers on my "Get List"
> 
> ...


 

whats sylpheed like? 

was thinking about picking it up with the darkness and the overlord on friday

also anyone know when musou gundam is out? really looking forward to kicking some ass with char on my 360


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Hagi said:


> whats sylpheed like?
> 
> was thinking about picking it up with the darkness and the overlord on friday
> 
> also anyone know when musou gundam is out? really looking forward to kicking some ass with char on my 360



Mosou out around late august. 

@Jotun - Ok no problem, i'll tell you how all three are but by the overlord demo i loved it


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2007)

Overlord looks fun but the graphics could have been better. Doesn’t look like new generation graphics.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 23, 2007)

heyy _Donkey Show_, can you change my gamertag on the first page to *Captain Gir* instead of XxKierenxX


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> that's cool maybe you let yours overheat by playing Blue Dragon.



Maybe? Oooo, I bet the 360 will die  by itself   First day when I get that game I plan to play it for 14 hours straight


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 23, 2007)

Jesus, you and your obsession with Blue Dragon is beyond human understanding.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Jesus, you and your obsession with Blue Dragon is beyond human understanding.



Yeah i kinda agree with ya here, it looks good but not "Mindblowing" 

Viva fans/players i need help, how the hell you name your damn pinata.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2007)

I don’t know what is the connection between the manga and the game but one thing I know is that the manga sucks, the mangaka who is drawing blue dragon is the same who made death note but even with this good mangaka the manga is getting deeper on the week rantings of shounen jump, I even heard the manga is close to being cancelled.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Jesus, you and your obsession with Blue Dragon is beyond human understanding.



and your obsession with halo 3 is beyond my understanding, the game looks like halo 2 with slightly better graphics.


hence one reason why the Xbox crowed hardly got any RPGS at all last gen is because most if not all the fans on the system just bought shooters.

@ZE

The mangaka is akiria toriyama, I believe and he did not do deathnote.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

^No the guy who does the "Manga" is the guy who drew death note, that i know. The anime is different though, that's akira. 

PLEASE viva people, HOW do i NAME my Viva's


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 23, 2007)

Seriously? interesting, I guess he only wanted to do the anime, because if he did both that would take up way to much time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, but the manga is far different from the anime/game, i think that's why.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Maybe? Oooo, I bet the 360 will die  by itself   First day when I get that game I plan to play it for 14 hours straight



hell yeah that's what's up.

@Crazy the anime is based off the game but the manga has different character altogether.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah i know, i actually liked the character design in the manga, owell.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^No the guy who does the "Manga" is the guy who drew death note, that i know. The anime is different though, that's akira.


cool, then I'll have to check it out 


crazymtf said:


> PLEASE viva people, HOW do i NAME my Viva's



select the critter, press Y (I think it's Y - information) and uhh... somewhere there it should say "press [instert button] to name the pi?ata 
while on that topic:
does anyone know how to get different colours for the dragon?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2007)

Why can't i find this option, i think i'm blind


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why can't i find this option, i think i'm blind



I'm gonna go look for it 

select the piñata by hovering over it and press Y
go to basic information (I think it's called that, I ahve the swedish version of the game) it's the part of the info where you can see how many of this kinda of piñata's live in your garden etc.
while in that menu, press A


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> crazy let me know how *The Darkness* and *Overlord* are.
> 
> I am debating on putting Transformers on my "Get List"
> 
> ...



Finally you bought GoW :amazed ?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

XD

I finally got around to beating it on insane (coop)
and then just for the fun of it, we played it on easy (casual?)
damn, it was a walk in the part 
you know the townsquare with that big dried ot fountain-thing, where alot of locust emergence holes pop up allover?
me and my friend just walked right up to them anc chainsawed/punched the damn monsters back down  man....that was fun xD

just 5 more days 'till the EU tenchu release...and it's on a friday 
I bet I have to wait till like tuesday or wednesday >__<


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm gonna go look for it
> 
> select the pi?ata by hovering over it and press Y
> go to basic information (I think it's called that, I ahve the swedish version of the game) it's the part of the info where you can see how many of this kinda of pi?ata's live in your garden etc.
> while in that menu, press A



Got it. Lol, it's a fun game i must say. I tried playing enchanted arms last night *At the end* but i couldn't beat it, to much puzzling. Then i tried perfect dark zero, god that game blows hard. So i went back to viva


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

PD0 sucks balls! 
viva is a fun and cozy game, perfect for those lazy days when you can't aim for shit xDDDD


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2007)

Lost planet>>GoW


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 24, 2007)

I just got GRAW2 yesterday.


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I just got GRAW2 yesterday.



hey man let me know if you ever wanna co-op. my gamertag is piratej62


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

is it any good? I have Graw1 for xbox and if it's anything like that then I won't touch it xD


----------



## piratej62 (Jun 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> is it any good? I have Graw1 for xbox and if it's anything like that then I won't touch it xD



Ummm i never played graw for xbox. but i like it on the 360. i have both of them for 360. 2 has some more cool stuff but thats about it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> is it any good? I have Graw1 for xbox and if it's anything like that then I won't touch it xD



Nope, series still sucks balls unlike rainbow six. And yep Viva is a cozy kinda game, just waiting for transformers/overlord/darkness


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

^too bad, they should do a vegas ;D

yeah, I'm wating for mah tenchu 
and I want to hear what people say about two worlds ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

Oh i forgot about tenchu there, yeah it was a really fun game, put a good 18-20 hours in to it, that's good in my book.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

that's pretty decent ;D
I think I've spent way over 100+ hours in wrath of heaven


----------



## Valik (Jun 24, 2007)

Although I enjoyed previous Tenchu games I didn't really like the new one that much after trying the demo 
Not long for Overlord now, which I did enjoy when playing the demo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2007)

I heard tenchu Z is too easy? I don't like the sound of that 
oh well, I'm just gonna have to play it on hard ;D


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I heard tenchu Z is too easy? I don't like the sound of that
> oh well, I'm just gonna have to play it on hard ;D



Yeah most times it's pretty easy, i found it real fun though


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I heard tenchu Z is too easy? I don't like the sound of that
> oh well, I'm just gonna have to play it on hard ;D



Hey, playing Metal Gear Solid: The Twins Snakes on Normal mode is easy as all hell.

Tenchu Z at least has to be harder, as there are only 2 difficult spots in TTS, both with guards directly where you need to get to and don't move.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

Tenchu difficulty is fun cause there so stupid i like to kill them 

EDIT - Anyone have top spin 2? I just bought it on ebay for 18 bucks, and i love tennis so i was just wondering with owners of it thought.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Finally you bought GoW :amazed ?



Lol I forgot to add those were on my To get list >_>

No, but I'll have it when I get back from AX~ June 5th or so.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I'll have it when I get back from AX~ *June 5th* or so.



??????????????????????___
???????????????????..?-~''': : : : ?'''~-?_
??????????????????..?-': : : : : : : : : :: :',',
??????????????????,': : : : : ,: : : : : : : ::',',
??????????????????|:,-: : : : ',: : :___: : :?|:|_
??????????????????','~---~~,~-,-'': :: :''-~'',-',-'',
??????????????????|:,': : : :,': : '-? : : : :,':?:|: :|
??????????????????',-,__?-'',~--''-?_'''~--'': : ,'-?-'
??????????????????',|: : :,-'',-~-----?''-,: : : /
??????????????????..'-,: :'?'~-----~'': : : ,-'|
???????????????????|: : ,: : : : : :, -'''::_\
??????????????????.?-'''~-?:'~----~'''::::?-''. . ''-,
??????????_______??????---~~'';;|. . . ''>-~~---,-'. . . . .,'''~----?__
?????????,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',. .,-'''~,::::::::|''-,. . .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''~---??___
????????,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',-''. . . .|'~--~'|. .''-,./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''''~,
???????../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|. . . .,':::::::::',. . ,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-';;;;;;;''-,
???????./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',. . ./:::::::::::|. .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
??????..,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|. .,'::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
??????,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',..|::::::::::::|. .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
?????.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|.,'::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,~,;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
????..,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',|:::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,':,';;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,
????,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|::::::::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|??????????|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''-?
???,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|June 5th::::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''~-,
??,-';;;;;;;;;;; ''''''~~-- ???;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,:::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|__________|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~-,
?.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~--???____;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;???---~'''???'''''''~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;,-~--------?___,-'''_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,
.,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~''''?,-'''''~~~': : : : : : : : : : : )',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'': : : : : : : :'',?'''~-,'''~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;|

Hm.... Today's date is....*June 24th*

???????????????'::::,'-,:::::::::::''-,
????????????,'~-,'::,-,/: :',:::::::::::::''~-,_________,-~''::::::::::::::::::,-~-----?_
???????..???.,-':''~,-'': : : : : ''-,:::::::::::-'::::::::::::::,'::::'''-,:::::::::::::::,-'::::::,-'::::"`-,
???????????''-,:::::'-,: : : : : : :'''-,::::::::::::,-''--,::::'',::::::,':::::::::::::::::::::::::''~-,::::::::''-,
.,-~-,__________???---~~''''??:::::,-'';;',: : : : : : : : '''~-----?-'';;;;,'~-----,:::,'::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'-,::::::::::|'''~-,_
-':::::'~-,_: : : : : : : : : : : : :_,-~',;;;;;;;''-,: : : : : : : : : : ,';;;;;;;',: : : :|,-':::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''-,::::,'
:::::::::::::::''''~~''''''''~~--''''''''''~''::::,';;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : -',;;;;;;;;,': : :,'---,:'''~--,::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::,-''
'''~,:::::::::::::::::::''~-,::::,-~,::,-';;;;;;;;;;;,': : : : : : : : : : : :''-,;;,-': : :,-'-,,-'??.'''~-,::::::::::,-~~~''''''''''''''?
?.''-,:::::::::::::::::'-,:::::::''~',,-';;;;,-~-,,-': : : : : : : : : ,-~~~'''::::"~-,: : :|????..??????
.__?''~-,:::::::::::::"~-,__,-'::''`,,-'''::::::'-,: : : :___: : :,':::::::::::::::::,': :,'
''~-,''~-,?''~---------~''''??''~-,::::::::::::',:-~'': :_: ',: ,': ,--,:::::::::::::'-~',
?????????????.''~-,_:::::,-': : : :'~':|: :''- :'~': :''-,:::::,-':::,'
???????????????''~,-':'~__: : :',~~-,: : : :''~-,::::|,-''
????????????????'''~-'-,-,: :,-'',-~--,''-,: : : : :'''-,|
??????????????????''-,: :?:___,?: ,': : : :,-'::|
??????????????????..|' -,: : , -~~': : :, -': :::|
??????????????????..|''~-,' - ?____?-'': : :,-''. ''-,_
??????????_______??????---~~'';;|. . . ''>-~~---,-'. . . . . ,-'''~----?__
?????????,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',. .,-'''~,::::::::|''-,. . .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''~---??___
????????,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',-''. . . .|'~--~'|. .''-,./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''''~,
???????../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|. . . .,':::::::::',. . ,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-';;;;;;;''-,
???????./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',. . ./:::::::::::|. .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
??????..,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|. .,'::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
??????,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',..|::::::::::::|. .,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
?????.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|.,'::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,~,;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,
????..,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',|:::::::::::::|. .|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,':,';;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,
????,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|::::::::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|??????????|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''''-?
???,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|June 24th:::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''~-,
??,-';;;;;;;;;;; ''''''~~-- ???;;;,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-,:::::::::|. |;;;;;;;;|__________|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~-,
?.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~--???____;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;???---~'''???'''''''~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-,;;;;;;;,-~--------?___,-'''_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,
.,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~''''?,-'''''~~~': : : : : : : : : : : )',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'': : : : : : : :'',?'''~-,'''~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;|


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2007)

this sux...im looking for somebody to co-op wit me on crackdown for a few hours.....and im getting no luck =[


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2007)

Kieren said:


> this sux...im looking for somebody to co-op wit me on crackdown for a few hours.....and im getting no luck =[



Sorry it's a kinda game when i'm done i'm done for good, lol.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 25, 2007)

Kieren said:


> this sux...im looking for somebody to co-op wit me on crackdown for a few hours.....and im getting no luck =[



I'd play, but I'm have work tomorrow 

I wish I weren't so busy


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2007)

damn I need some new games I should just be patience for NG Sigma and Blue Dragon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2007)

If you need to look for gamertags or if you haven't posted yours yet, check the new official thread out.

this


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking good though i wished they stick to RTS/action. 

So *"Just Cause"* Came in the mail today. It's actually pretty damn fun. It's no GTA or saints row but it's a run game, i like it, anyone else play it before?


----------



## Corruption (Jun 25, 2007)

I totally forgot about Kingdom Under Fire...it's looking pretty awesome.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 25, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> ??????????????????????___
> ???????????????????..?-~''': : : : ?'''~-?_
> ??????????????????..?-': : : : : : : : : :: :',',
> ??????????????????,': : : : : ,: : : : : : : ::',',
> ...



I see nothing wrong with that picture  

I got the teabag viral achievement finally on Shadowrun xD

"Shadowrun Fever"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I see nothing wrong with that picture
> 
> I got the teabag viral achievement finally on Shadowrun xD
> 
> "Shadowrun Fever"


I saw that little ULY thing there


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Looking good though i wished they stick to RTS/action.
> 
> So *"Just Cause"* Came in the mail today. It's actually pretty damn fun. It's no GTA or saints row but it's a run game, i like it, anyone else play it before?



i played the demo...my friend i always notice that he is always playing that game....i think he might be very close to all achievements....BUT i dunno IMO im very iffy about the game


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Kieren said:


> i played the demo...my friend i always notice that he is always playing that game....i think he might be very close to all achievements....BUT i dunno IMO im very iffy about the game



Well i got the game for 15 bucks, pretty fun but yeah it gets fucking annoying after awhile 

Picked up my games today. 

Played* "The Darkness"* Sickness as expected. 

Bout to play Transformers in a minute. 

*Overlord *tonight, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 26, 2007)

As what I've expected, Transformers meets the same fate as any other movie-games out there. Mediocre gameplay, mediocre to clunky control, and many many many glitches. Thank God I only played it at gamecrazy...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

So i played some transformers and love it. It's like the last one, except better graphics and more characters. Also the story is better IMO. I love kicking the shit out of othere robots, really fun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I see nothing wrong with that picture



YOU EDITED IT XD. You said you were going to this con at June 5th, and you edited my ASCII to say July 5th.

That's why that guys head blew up; how could you go to someplace at sometime when that time has passed?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 26, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> :amazed



Lol ya, so I mixed up June and July, it happens all the time >_>

Just Cause looks like a good rent game. Too bad my rent stores don't have it


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol ya, so I mixed up June and July, it happens all the time >_>
> 
> Just Cause looks like a good rent game. Too bad my rent stores don't have it



Yeah i'd say just cause is a rent game unless you get it for 10-15 bucks like i did it's not worthy of more then 20 IMO


----------



## Jotun (Jun 26, 2007)

Geah and plus I think I want to rent Prey after playing the demo. It seems kind of funky though.

Let me know how fast you beat The Darkness crazy, I don't feel like paying 60 bucks for a short game. It looks like a fun game to play after work, but then again I say that about most games xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Geah and plus I think I want to rent Prey after playing the demo. It seems kind of funky though.
> 
> Let me know how fast you beat The Darkness crazy, I don't feel like paying 60 bucks for a short game. It looks like a fun game to play after work, but then again I say that about most games xD



Prey i got for 15 too, that was worth it. I hear darkness is about 8 - 10 hours but i plan on playing online too so it should last a good amount


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 26, 2007)

Crazy will be done by the end of the week if he likes the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 26, 2007)

man my DVI port on my monitor or Video card basically broke. Now I'm using VGA on my monitor and I have to say I notice the difference so much   I miss digital video , one reason why I like the 360 Elite.


----------



## elnaruto (Jun 27, 2007)

my gt is SilverCronos , add plz =)!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

Soul Calibur 4


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 27, 2007)

is there any good webiste where i can easily see the relase dates for all the upcoming games for 360?
like a list with the games and their respective release dates?
it's such a hazzle trying to remember all the dates 

and there's a new map pack for Rb6vegas, for 800 points, five new maps 

I wish they'd toss in a new weapon or two aswell >__>
and terrorist hunt on the campaign maps would be awesome ;D


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

and they are constantly updating


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks a bunch, I've never seen that page on IGN before


----------



## Kameil (Jun 27, 2007)

The new Transformers game sounds like fun...


----------



## K-deps (Jun 27, 2007)

Well Im planning on buying a 360 but I dont know If i should get an Elite or not.
What does the Elite have that the normal one doesn't. I don't wanna pay more for the Elite when I don't use it additional things. Can someone tell me the benefits of the Elite.(btw I dont have an HDTV but i dont mind the games will still look cool)


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> man my DVI port on my monitor or Video card basically broke. Now I'm using VGA on my monitor and I have to say I notice the difference so much   I miss digital video , one reason why I like the 360 Elite.



so what's the diff? I thought it would look the same at 1080P.

also there's a reason to not buy an Elite


----------



## K-deps (Jun 27, 2007)

Ah forget it im gonna buy a normal 360 the Elite seems necessary for HD purposes which I dont need.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2007)

Merryajackass said:


> The new Transformers game sounds like fun...



It is, but it's worth a rent unless your like me and can get it cause right now got extra money and no bills to pay. It's short but really fun. There's usually 3 levels in a chapter, one level is usually really annoying/frustrated, but the other two are fun. I love it, plus the new transformers designs kickass


----------



## Pein (Jun 27, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Ah forget it im gonna buy a normal 360 the Elite seems necessary for HD purposes which I dont need.



larger hard drive hdmi i dont see the need im rebuying a 360 and im getting the premium


----------



## MS81 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll just get that HDMI attachment for the premiums.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 27, 2007)

Finished darkness, fun game, hope multiplayer gets a patch so no lag. Now i'm off to play some more transformers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> so what's the diff? I thought it would look the same at 1080P.




Contrast and clarity mainly.



> also there's a reason to not buy an Elite



Nice!


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 28, 2007)

^ Ah I read about that awhile ago on the XCM site.  Initially it was only able to perform at 1080i, but it looks like they've heard everyone's need for 1080p (duh).  I wonder how much this will run if it works well enough.  That means I can clear up my DVI port for my HTPC now. =)


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Contrast and clarity mainly.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!



sooo... your saying a 1080P PS3 game will look slightly better than a 1080P 360 game because of connections?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> sooo... your saying a 1080P PS3 game will look slightly better than a 1080P 360 game because of connections?



Correct.  Because your going through a Digital signal not to mention you can pump more through that line.


----------



## Kri (Jun 28, 2007)

GTA IV trailer #2 is .

There's evidence of a heist at 31s... I'm sold.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 28, 2007)

I am really curious to see the actual "Battle System"

I wonder if after seeing Crackdown, they gave us even more freedom xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

Another title that Europe gets before America ( even though it is only a few days)




> *Blue Dragon Mistwalks To US, Europe In August*






> The long-awaited role-playing game from Hironobu Sakaguchi and developer Mistwalker finally has a release date for North America and Europe. Microsoft announced today that Blue Dragon will hit storeshelves and the warm insides of Xbox 360s on August 28th in North America, with European gamers getting the title a few days earlier, August 24th. Or 24th August, if that's how you prefer to read it. Put it in your Google Calendars, kids, this one should be huge.




Off to work I go


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 28, 2007)

We won't SSJ for a for few days when this comes out.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 28, 2007)

U won't see me either Beathemdown.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 28, 2007)

Or me, of course, you probably won't see me when Bioshock or Mass Effect come out either, if not just to stop in and tell you guys how much they are blowing my mind XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Beat transformers, fun game too. So beat both darkness *play online once in awhile* And playing transformers, getting unlock ables/achievements. Now playing overlord, really fun.


----------



## Twilit (Jun 29, 2007)

Before I post this: Please don't flame/neg me. I'm just asking some questions, because I want to know if I should consider buying one of these. (I have a birthday coming up 


-Would you say it's too late to buy a 360 and get the full fun of it? Are the games that are really good already out, or is there still some fun and anticipation to come?


-Which do you recommend? The Core, 360, or Elite? I don't want to spend a WHOLE lot (so the Elite is more or less out) but I want to be able to get the full experience (Memory, Wireless, Online)

-How much is Xbox live Silver/Gold per month? Or year, or whatever? And Which would you recommend? I really would like to play online.

-Which games are must haves? So I have an idea? 


Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> We won't SSJ for a for few days when this comes out.





MS81 said:


> U won't see me either Beathemdown.





slimscane said:


> Or me, of course, you probably won't see me when Bioshock or Mass Effect come out either, if not just to stop in and tell you guys how much they are blowing my mind XD




When blue dragon comes out during that week I'm marking the death of my 360, I have a feelings its going to happen! 


I will only post in this thread when I play the game and when I stop


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 29, 2007)

_*_ said:


> -Would you say it's too late to buy a 360 and get the full fun of it? Are the games that are really good already out, or is there still some fun and anticipation to come?


Never too late to buy a new generation console. 
That said, there are a nice selection of nice games currently out, and you have Bioshock, Mass Effect, Blue Dragon, DMC4 and many other things to look forward too.


_*_ said:


> -Which do you recommend? The Core, 360, or Elite? I don't want to spend a WHOLE lot (so the Elite is more or less out) but I want to be able to get the full experience (Memory, Wireless, Online)


I bought a Used Premium, and its served me well. Comes with wireless controllers and such things. I don't honestly know the upside to an Elite, mostly because I haven't had a chance to play one yet.


_*_ said:


> -How much is Xbox live Silver/Gold per month? Or year, or whatever? And Which would you recommend? I really would like to play online.


Varies. Depends on the amount of months/years you want to buy.
Definitely would go with the gold, if you like online play, and you get demo's and such things before silver members.



_*_ said:


> -Which games are must haves? So I have an idea?


Depends on what you like. I found Enchanted Arms to be fun, if you don't mind the shitty story plot. Lost Planet and Gears of War are both really fun games, offline and online. You have Call of Duty or Ghost Recon if you like military strategy games, as well as F.E.A.R and Prey if you still want to shoot up something not human. Of course, there is always Madden as well.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 29, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Before I post this: Please don't flame/neg me. I'm just asking some questions, because I want to know if I should consider buying one of these. (I have a birthday coming up
> 
> 
> -Would you say it's too late to buy a 360 and get the full fun of it? Are the games that are really good already out, or is there still some fun and anticipation to come?
> ...



begone you marketing bot


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Overlord is sick, besides the camera it's like pikman but better in everyway.


----------



## Pein (Jun 29, 2007)

{link}

new eternal sonata trailer i want this more than blue dragon


----------



## Batman (Jun 29, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> {link}
> 
> new eternal sonata trailer i want this more than blue dragon



Same, Blue dragon doesn't appeal to me after the massive boredom that was DQVIII. But Eternal's really peaked my interest.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm doing pretty good in overlord, invaded my first half-lings house, anyone else got this game? Also just collecting extra's for transformers, fun it is. 

@Bluedragon/ES - both looking good


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 29, 2007)

Batman said:


> Same, Blue dragon doesn't appeal to me after the *massive boredom that was DQVIII*.



Jesus and i thought i was the only one


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah FF8 does get boring, it's why i took breaks, but blue dragon still looks good. Still LO will almost surly be better.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 29, 2007)

Blue Dragon appeals to all who loves or like RPG's


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> Blue Dragon appeals to all who loves or like RPG's



Trueness, though i gotta admit i rather have LO cause it seems of a more mature story and theres not enough of those kind of RPG's, FF12 was good but LO story looks better at the moment. Gameplay is a different story, ff12 owned the shit out of both LO and BD but still, can't wait for BD and LO


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2007)

Had some great games of Gears today on live.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

I hope you do know that DQ8 was not even made by any of the team that is doing blue dragon? ( Well minus one) So comparing them two is like oranges and apples.


I got sick of realism in RPGs..


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I hope you do know that DQ8 was not even made by any of the team that is doing blue dragon? So comparing them two is like oranges and apples.



There similar in gameplay. Taking turns, press and choose a attack, and so on. RPG are pretty easy to relate to. Oranges and apples are like gears and blue dragon but DQ8 and Blue dragon can relate is alot of area's, especially the looks of the characters.

And LO doesn't look real if that's what your trying to say, it just looks darker.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 29, 2007)

lol im about to leave for the mall today and im going to go around to 3 stores to ask about how much they would give me for _14 games, 2 guides, and 3 UMD movies_....and the 12 games out of 14 are from my old PS2 out of *40+* games lol


lets see how much i can get lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2007)

^Probably crap, try ebay, 14 games will get you maybe 80-100 dollars, if there newer games then more.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2007)

Yea, once you open that game the value of it drops down....a lot.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Overlord is sick, besides the camera it's like pikman but better in everyway.



Haha. I find that funny, because I referenced it to Pikmin as well when I was describing it to a friend.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 30, 2007)

@ Crazy LO does seem better to play because I like more of the Adult theme myself, but you can't deny BD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

MS81 said:


> @ Crazy LO does seem better to play because I like more of the Adult theme myself, but you can't deny BD.



Well i wouldn't say LO is more adult just darker theme. Plus the main character looks kickass


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ^Probably crap, try ebay, 14 games will get you maybe 80-100 dollars, if there newer games then more.



94.60 was the total amount that i got....and so i got guitar hero II out of the money =P


----------



## crazy101 (Jun 30, 2007)

Just a quick question. I have 4 360 games right now: Gears of War, Kameo, Perfect Dark Zero, and DOA 4. Im going to have about 80 by the end of the week. What are some good, budget 360 games out right now?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2007)

crazy101 said:


> Just a quick question. I have 4 360 games right now: Gears of War, Kameo, Perfect Dark Zero, and DOA 4. Im going to have about 80 by the end of the week. What are some good, budget 360 games out right now?



Budget? Godfather and fear i see around for 30 bucks, both worth it. Condemend def, you gotta own that gem. Enchanted arms for a RPG dose, tomb raider and saints row both fun and should be anywhere from 20-30, check those out.


----------



## Batman (Jun 30, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *I hope you do know that DQ8 was not even made by any of the team that is doing blue dragon? ( Well minus one) So comparing them two is like oranges and apples.*
> 
> 
> I got sick of realism in RPGs..



I wouldn't go so far as to say they're that different, both rpgs, both turn based, both adventures and story driven. . . I'd say we're still in the apple category, just with different farmers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I plan to reserve Eternal Sontra ( well I planned to get it anyways but this is the reason why I'm pre ordering! ) 


> *Pre-Order Eternal Sonata; Receive Gorgeous Faceplate*
> 
> 
> 
> The official Eternal Sonata website has appeared as if by magic and has announced that the game is now available for pre-order Gamestop/EB Games. Now, I know a lot of you have the concept of pre-ordering, but this one comes with a pretty great bonus. Pre-order now and receive one five custom faceplates for your 360. They are really quite stunning and I'm not sure if you get your choice of if you're stuck with whatever one they give you, but my choice would probably be the dandy fellow wearing black with the tall top hat. Although seeing as I just came home with the exclusive BioShock faceplate as a gift from my lovely local EB Games clerk, I'd be hard pressed to remove it even for the likes of these.




I also plan to get a blue dragon one as well


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2007)

I never changed my faceplat, afraid my 360 might die, there like babies i swear


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2007)

I want a Eternal-Sonata faceplate.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 1, 2007)

Good art on the ES faceplates. It would look nicer without the text though. 

Does ES have dual audio?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 1, 2007)

Those look really good, I am going to pre-order a number of games soon, so I might just add ES to the list


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 1, 2007)

I would not rock a ES faceplate, ewwwwww.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 1, 2007)

^ Lol. Me neither...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> Good art on the ES faceplates. It would look nicer without the text though.
> 
> Does ES have dual audio?



Do you mean how Blue dragon has Japan and English in the game? To my knowledge ES does not have dual audio.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 1, 2007)

I just got Forza2 today, first online game and people are playing destruction derby. I was in first in a 10 lap race game and they were all gunning for me so I won't finished but I prevailed and won.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2007)

damn I need a game right now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 2, 2007)

are there any 'realistic'/more realistic fighters out/coming out for the 360?
been re-playing shenmue and damnit....I want more 

I might be getting Tenchu Z today (or at least this week )
even I am a little hyped for ES, it looks totally bitchin' 
what was that other j-rpg coming out? the one with a darker theme, where there was some kind of war going on?


----------



## Sacros (Jul 2, 2007)

Virtual Fighter 5 is coming out this fall. Thats realistic as you can get in fighting games.

Anyone Played shadowrun yet? I find the gameplay very creative and fun but it lacks variety and depth.


----------



## Pein (Jul 2, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> are there any 'realistic'/more realistic fighters out/coming out for the 360?
> been re-playing shenmue and damnit....I want more
> 
> I might be getting Tenchu Z today (or at least this week )
> ...



virtua fighter
who isn't hyped for eternal sonata
and im sure you're talking about lost odyssey that coming around Christmas time


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> are there any 'realistic'/more realistic fighters out/coming out for the 360?
> been re-playing shenmue and damnit....I want more
> 
> I might be getting Tenchu Z today (or at least this week )
> ...



Lost odysee which i'm excited for the most, looks the best.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 2, 2007)

ah yeah, LO looks pretty cool. how does the fighting work in that game?
I got Tenchu Z today, it's f*ckin awesome 
I had a friend of mine over trying it out, and now he's gonna buy a 360


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2007)

The power of Z never fails


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 3, 2007)

I got bored of tenchu z mainly because all missions are same and online lags like a shitty 56k modem...


----------



## Kaki (Jul 3, 2007)

> Well, I plan to reserve Eternal Sontra ( well I planned to get it anyways but this is the reason why I'm pre ordering! )


 I was going to mention that, I saw a bit about it on xplay and just found out it's exclusive. That, Rumble roses, and kinda two worlds are the only games that seem rather interesting on the box. 


> I never changed my faceplat, afraid my 360 might die, there like babies i swear


 I hear some are like FAS babies. . . . 

BTW, I heard you may not want to jump into playing forteza motorsport 2 or whatever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I need a game right now.


*
EDF, EDF, EDF, EDF!!!*


----------



## Pein (Jul 3, 2007)

edf does it have online co op


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2007)

No, but it doesn't matter.  You're doing a disservice to yourself if you don't play it.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *
> EDF, EDF, EDF, EDF!!!*


Best fucking game on the system bar none.



			
				ZeroDegrees said:
			
		

> edf does it have online co op


EDF has online nothing. Man the fuck up and play with someone physically next to you.


----------



## Pein (Jul 3, 2007)

alright im gonna try and pick it up later when i go get sigma

and lol donkey show pedobear


----------



## MS81 (Jul 3, 2007)

what the heck is EDF?


----------



## Pein (Jul 3, 2007)

earth defense force 2021


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The power of Z never fails



damn straight, I'm already having sleeping issues and I got it yesterday  

with all these awesome games, I wonder when I will be able to afford a wii xD

what noteworthy games are coming out next month?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

Well before I head to bed, I wanted to posta picture of Blue dragon ( the american version)  that I liked quite a bit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





For some reason I really like that horse 





Well, I will be back later.. When I come back I will post a surprise  ( well some wont think of it as a surprise but o well  )


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm not really interested in Blue Dragon. I never liked Dragon Quest or Toriyama's artwork. 

But I am interested in Lost Odyssey...


----------



## slimscane (Jul 3, 2007)

I am _really_ looking forward to Blue Dragon, man, 360's line up owns so hard! XD

Also, Microsoft is bringing E3 home again! 
_____________
Please support your fellow GD regular in the NF Colosseum!


----------



## Grandia (Jul 4, 2007)

hopefully the blue dragon demo shows up


----------



## MS81 (Jul 4, 2007)

Grandia said:


> hopefully the blue dragon demo shows up



and Lost Odyssey as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

I doubt they will through in a blue dragon demo 2 months before it comes out. Thats a maybe , but its a huge game and well I doubt they would do something like that to such a huge ( investment etc) game. 

hell It might impact  sales in a bad way.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2007)

It worked for Lost Planet.


----------



## Kri (Jul 4, 2007)

Has anyone seen the new IGN footage of Turok?

It looks so pretty ~ 

Bit of a shame, though, that it comes sandwiched between Bioshock and Halo 3. That's just... unfortunate. I never thought I'd be one to complain about too many seemingly worthwhile games coming out at once.


----------



## K-deps (Jul 4, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Has anyone seen the new IGN footage of Turok?
> 
> It looks so pretty ~
> 
> Bit of a shame, though, that it comes sandwiched between Bioshock and Halo 3. That's just... unfortunate. I never thought I'd be one to complain about too many seemingly worthwhile games coming out at once.



I watched all of it and the interview.
Those Knife Kills are so awesome.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 4, 2007)

- I might actually try this, well, probably not, but it's the thought that counts 

 - all but one of the new armors looks lame.


----------



## greatone360 (Jul 4, 2007)

what are the best 10 upcoming games on xbox 360 over all ??? someone tell me which ones to save for..??


----------



## slimscane (Jul 4, 2007)

Blue Dragon, Eternal Sonata, Bioshock, Mass Effect, Halo 3, Lost Odyssey, Assassin's Creed, Call of Duty 4, Half-Life 2: Orange Box, and Banjo Threeie. Those are just the first 10 that come to mind. 

Edit: Ah, Too Human as well, that can replace one of the 10 up there.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

^you forgot Grand Theft Auto IV


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No, but it doesn't matter.  You're doing a disservice to yourself if you don't play it.



I have a check waiting for me that will allow me to buy GoW and EDF, I just need to go grab it and cash it xD

I also wanted to rent/buy Bullet Witch because I ended up playing it at my friends house during AX. It was an ok game for a budget title, obvious flaws here and there, but it's the closest thing to Gungrave: OverDose on the 360 lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I have a check waiting for me that will allow me to buy GoW and EDF, I just need to go grab it and cash it xD
> 
> I also wanted to rent/buy Bullet Witch because I ended up playing it at my friends house during AX. It was an ok game for a budget title, obvious flaws here and there, but it's the closest thing to Gungrave: OverDose on the 360 lol



Yeah bulletwitch is a fun game to pass time, i play in sometimes.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 4, 2007)

All the stores I checked to rent it at don't even have it in stock to rent xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It worked for Lost Planet.



Well not really... What I mean is the game did not sell that great ( 1 million only worldwide) and I know quite a few people who played the demo but disliked it greatly. This is one reason why microsoft paid capcom to keep it exclusive on there console ( capcom was thinking of porting it to PS3) 


Then microsoft let them bring it to PC, only catch is you need vista to play it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 4, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> you need vista to play it



PC haxxor guys have shown there is nothing so far on Vista games beyond locking out XP as to it's use for said Vista-exclusive games.

Getting rid of that lockout let's every 'Vista only' compatible game work on XP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 4, 2007)

> * Microsoft buys 28-acre parcel from Nintendo *





> By Benjamin J. Romano
> 
> Seattle Times technology reporter
> 
> ...




holy shit


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 4, 2007)

Microsoft just keeps buying shit, blah.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 4, 2007)

MS wants to run the world.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 5, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> MS wants to run the world.


So do I. But buying office space isn't the way _I_ would do it...


----------



## Purple haze (Jul 5, 2007)

My 360 just broke without even the slightest hint that this was going to happen. 

Now what? Am I supposed to find a 5 month old receipt?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

Look at these babies from Lost Odyssey.

img]http://images.xboxyde.com/gallery/public/5702/790_0001.jpg[/img]


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 5, 2007)

The screens do look sumptious but a spoiler tag would be good because they be huge! I just wish I could read the article or at least get the general jist of it all I am getting from it so far is that Lost Odyssey will look really really good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope there is a translation to it!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 5, 2007)

ok, Lo looks freakin great :0
I just hope it plays just as great, then I might even buy it xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

LO is a must buy for RPG fans, just look at that.


----------



## huey253 (Jul 5, 2007)

the Xbox 360 Elite is to be sold in Japan for 47800Yen = $390 USD

that's about a hundred bucks off the retail price here but I'm wondering...

are the Xbox 360 Elites sold in Japan region coded? what issues if any will there be for someone like me that would use it here in the U.S.?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes Wii and 360 are both region coded unlike the handhelds and PS3.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 5, 2007)

I finally bought Halo 2 >__________>


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

This news may already have been posted but i didn't see, some kickass news, especially for SS3 goku. 

*BLUE DRAGON DEMO*



Can't wait


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 5, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> My 360 just broke without even the slightest hint that this was going to happen.
> 
> Now what? Am I supposed to find a 5 month old receipt?



Well they just recently extended the warranty to 3 years, so you got a nice period of time left.  Call Microsoft, and you'll have to talk to Max (sucky automated answerer) after you get through that mess, they'll ask you for the # on the back of your 360 or somethin like that. As far as I remember, you don't need the receipt. They'll send you a box to mail it in.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 5, 2007)

Man, LO really looks like CG in every frame  Can't wait for the BD demo either, I love my 360, not sure what I'd do if it broke :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

Ummm, Interesting about the demo, I normally do not trust stuff fro joystiq but this time I will 


> Microsoft Expands Xbox 360 Warranty
> Move to cost company over $1 billion.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 5, 2007)

$1 Billion? 

To be honest though, it's reports like that one that demonstrate why I supported even the first Xbox with wide eyed enthusiasm since launch and still have - Microsoft is willing and able to spend _billions_ in order to deliver an experience that is more compelling and entertaining than the competition. Not that they always can just spend their way out of it, but that is what I figured, and I haven't really been disappointed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

^ eh to be honest this news is pitiful, they should have done something a while ago but did not. They are doing this now because of all the bad press they are getting about it and consumers not purchasing the system because of the failure rates.

Spending so much money on things shows an act of desperation imo.  Though I'm glad that my 360 is covered till 2009 now! I guess I will not have to worry about blue dragon


----------



## slimscane (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree that it's pretty pathetic that they are having to do this, but I seriously doubt Sony or Nintendo would be able or willing to do the same if they were having similar problems (but they're not, so it doesn't matter ).

You're right though, bottom line: no need to worry anymore XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 5, 2007)

^ Well to be fair, NIntendo did have a wrist strap problem and replaced over 3 million and gave the people who already had consoles free ones. The Wii connect 24 problem they gave those people extended warranties and a new system ( free shipping as well)  Nintendo's consumer rep as always been amazing since the NES. ( hardware wise and software) 

Sony it was like pulling an arm a freaking leg though =/


Microsoft when ever I need assistance from them ( outside of the gaming area) it was pretty good.


and ya I'm glad I do not have to worry anymore, I mean I used to worry all the time when I played dead rising  ( I play the shit out of that game over 40 hours at least!) Speaking of dead rising I wish I had my Ethernet cable plugged in after I beat the game =/ I have over 45 million PP points , I would be on the freaking top almost in the leaderboards!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 5, 2007)

Now I can sleep at night.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

god this is good news. I only really started playing my console and then it broke on me. Im just glad they are fixing it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

If they just fixed the fucking problem no need to extend the warranty. This is by far the worst failure in products in gaming system, but i still love 360, just damn with the failure rate...


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

the problem comes with trying to make a compact and light size it keeps the components closer building up more heat.

I would much rather my behemoth xbox than this one where I have to be scared of moving it and scratching my laser or gaming to long and having it blow up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2007)

Sacros said:


> the problem comes with trying to make a compact and light size it keeps the components closer building up more heat.
> 
> I would much rather my behemoth xbox than this one where I have to be scared of moving it and scratching my laser or gaming to long and having it blow up.



Exactly man, I'm with you 100% on this.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

Purple haze said:


> My 360 just broke without even the slightest hint that this was going to happen.
> 
> Now what? Am I supposed to find a 5 month old receipt?




lmao thats what happened to me but you dont need the receipt which is good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> If they just fixed the fucking problem no need to extend the warranty. This is by far the worst failure in products in gaming system, but i still love 360, just damn with the failure rate...



From what I heard it is because of the solder they use, which is lead-free.

Lead-free solder is fucking crap, honestly, I had to work with both types.

Apparently there is a law that says that toys for children cant contain lead thus they use this crappy version

I wonder why sony and nintendo don't have this problem


on a other note


My 360 circle of doomed me

it has been since saturday, I rang them, they send me a UPS tag through mail, but that tag didn't work(dead link) I phone them again, I get the lovely response "call us back tommorow, our system crashed(lol blue screened?)"


----------



## Sacros (Jul 5, 2007)

lmao all the xbox 360s are breaking around this time.

summer heat + halo 3 beta + gears of war = lots of dead xboxs


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2007)

I havent played H3 beta, its cold here and I havent played gears in ages


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 5, 2007)

well i only play gears of war when im online wit abunch of friends....and honestly

I dont think that anybody is going to have problems between the summer heat and their 360 unless they are playing it outside.....

and coming from a person who is living in Arizona....the fucking hottest place in the world....or it seems like it lol =P....i havent had a overheating problem with mine at all...

and halo 3 beta got pulled


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 6, 2007)

I nominate Vampire rain the worst 360 game there is. Don't even bother renting that retarded game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey, thats not Bomberman Act Zero, or Sonic '06.


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

im going to pawn you both and say fusion frenzy 2


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 6, 2007)

Virtual Fighter 5 x360 to have online play


----------



## Pein (Jul 6, 2007)

i already own it on the ps3 and im not rebuying it they had better release some add on multi player like tekken dark resurrection is doing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

That's what you get for getting it on the PS3 I guess; no online mutiplayer with VF5.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Hey, thats not Bomberman Act Zero, or Sonic '06.



No vampire rain sucked so much dick, worse then SONIC by 10X, but i dunno about bomberman.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 6, 2007)

My 360 broke about 2 months ago, and I got another 1 year warranty on it. Does that mean I have about a 4 year warranty now?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> That's what you get for getting it on the PS3 I guess; no online mutiplayer with VF5.



Its quite normal these days

so many PS3 games don't have online while the 360 version does


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Its quite normal these days
> 
> so many PS3 games don't have online while the 360 version does



Yep, and isn't it sad, besides maybe gears vegas they all usually suck. Online games really don't shine these days, well till halo 3 anyway.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

I only went online with GRAW, gears and saints


I loved all 3


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Graw i hate but saints was good but DAMN so much lag, but fun when it was little lag. Gears got boring quick on me. Really veges was the one i played most online. That and Dead or alive 4.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 6, 2007)

Infinite Undiscovery, Tri-Ace RPG

<~ Loved Star Ocean 2

Discuss?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got guitar hero 2 for 360 =0


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just got guitar hero 2 for 360 =0



*Claps* congrats


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

I never played any of the GH games, they are too expensive


CMF I never had lag while playing online


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never played any of the GH games, they are too expensive
> 
> 
> *CMF I never had lag while playing online*



Oh man your lucky.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 6, 2007)

I never had lag whlie playing mario strikers either

must be your internet


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never had lag whlie playing mario strikers either
> 
> must be your internet



Nah i got good internet, my friends get lag to, it's weird.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

If you are getting lag it depends on your connection and where the server is.. Vegitto could not get lag but the other person on the other end could even though he has a good connection.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah i guess, well saints row was ok online anyway, only game i got lag in it really. Vegas i had no lag, really a awesome online game and i had no lag on halo 3 either, can't wait ^_^. 

Can you guys give me some good arcade games you like alot? Thinking of eats/TMNT/Castlevania but i dont want to get more then 2.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

Castlevania is a must and TMNT, I would choose for the second.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok Thanks. Castlevania was going to be one choice anyway, TMNT looks good too. Now i gotta beg my aunt to let me get the points


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 6, 2007)

New Gears stuff....supposedly for the rumored PC version, which probably will be DLC on the 360.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 6, 2007)

dont post shit like that. Only makes me mad my xbox broke.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 7, 2007)

you guys probably already knew this but I thought I might post it anyway 
I just might be getting VF5, even though I'm not a big fan of fighters ( unless they remind me of bushido blade or Shenmue >___> )




Goofy Time said:


> New Gears stuff....supposedly for the rumored PC version, which probably will be DLC on the 360.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 7, 2007)

^i wish we could have it.........oh well, i probably will be mad if its for the pc version....i mean halo 2 now has achievements......but only for the PC version


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 7, 2007)

Hence why I said it would probably be DLC on the 360.

I mean, they wouldn't release an exclusive like that just for the PC...rite? ;__;


----------



## Ulio (Jul 7, 2007)

Ya That thing looks awesome would be fun to play with it lol. If it is exclusive it sucks for 360 version.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 7, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I just might be getting VF5, even though I'm not a big fan of fighters ( unless they remind me of bushido blade or Shenmue >___> )



AM2, the same studio that developed Shenmue also develops Virtua Fighter, and combat is fundamentally similar in both titles. The main difference is that is VF is 1v1 and each character has a vastly more extensive moveset than Ryo Hazuki.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah I know 
Shenmue's (the first game, dunno about the second) fighting engine was the same as VF2 
and that's probably why I wanna try out VF5 xD


----------



## Jotun (Jul 7, 2007)

Got gears of war finally xD. Finished up to Chapter 2 with my friend.
I saw your invite BeaThemDown, but I was playing with my friend and didn't have much time to play. I let him borrow my Xbox so he might be playing Shadowrun xD I'll hit you up online next chance I get.

Now to get EDF and Sylpheed >_>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 8, 2007)

Well,Jotun if u just got gears then it wouldn't of been good for you accept my invite.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2007)

So E3 officially starts on Tuesday (my bifday) and I would like to know if anyone knows of a website where we can watch a live stream of the big 3 conferences on the 10th and 11th.  I know IGN provides the stream, but only for Insiders which I am not.

Or a place which would provide the full length videos after it happens would be nice too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So E3 officially starts on Tuesday (my bifday) and I would like to know if anyone knows of a website where we can watch a live stream of the big 3 conferences on the 10th and 11th.  I know IGN provides the stream, but only for Insiders which I am not.
> 
> Or a place which would provide the full length videos after it happens would be nice too.



Gamespot. Microsoft tuesday and Sony/Nintendo wensday.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gamespot. Microsoft tuesday and Sony/Nintendo wensday.


Don't know about this year, but last year I believe they only allowed a person to view the live stream for like a minute then they cut it off and asked for me to subscribe or whatever.

I think they will let me view the full stream after it airs though so that will be fine if that is all I can get.  Thanks for reminding me of GameSpot.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 8, 2007)

You guys need to stop talking about shemnue  I want the third one so badly


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 8, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Don't know about this year, but last year I believe they only allowed a person to view the live stream for like a minute then they cut it off and asked for me to subscribe or whatever.
> 
> I think they will let me view the full stream after it airs though so that will be fine if that is all I can get.  Thanks for reminding me of GameSpot.



I watched it while it was going on last year but i dunno about this year.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 8, 2007)

If you have cable just tune into G4.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 8, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> So E3 officially starts on Tuesday (my bifday) and I would like to know if anyone knows of a website where we can watch a live stream of the big 3 conferences on the 10th and 11th.  I know IGN provides the stream, but only for Insiders which I am not.
> 
> Or a place which would provide the full length videos after it happens would be nice too.



i could have sword i read an article about how microsoft is actually going to put the footage from E3 on xbox live marketplace.........

*goes off to check*

edit: checked....nothing there, but i did see an IGN insider video about *GUITAR HERO III*


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 8, 2007)

My basic cable doesn't come with G4 and I don't have a 360 yet, so I am restricted to internet right now.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 8, 2007)

ah ic lol....then that sux lol....my cable shut off G4 and so we dont have it anymore....and i really dont watch tv much lol =P

but yeah..lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, you guys are assed out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 8, 2007)

Haha a friend of mine gave me a feed last year and it showed the whole nintendo conference


----------



## MS81 (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't w8 for E3 and NG2 pics or vids.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

Gamespot  will have a live stream up for non members to view as well. They did last year and they mentioned they will do the same this year. IGN will have the full video up of the conference normally that same day or the day after it was shown.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 9, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I can't w8 for E3 and NG2 pics or vids.



Oh man I hope we get some NG2, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## carnage (Jul 9, 2007)

ng2 trailer or playable demo would be nice but how about some damn footage of resident evil 5.


----------



## Pein (Jul 9, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I can't w8 for E3 and NG2 pics or vids.



not happening tecmo wont be at e3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

*Square-Enix E3 lineup announced (only handheld titles playable  )*




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOS ANGELES, July 9 /PRNewswire/ -- Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of Square Enix(TM) interactive entertainment products in North America, announced today a diverse lineup for the E3 Media & Business Summit that contains the latest entries from its celebrated DRAGON QUEST(R) and FINAL FANTASY(R) franchises, as well as the resurgence of beloved classics that have helped define the legacy of one of gaming's most innovative companies. Additionally, Square Enix, Inc. announced that FRONT MISSION(R), the origin of the renowned mech strategy saga, is currently in development for North American audiences and will be playable for the first time in English.

On display at the Barker Hangar at booth #113 from July 11 - 13, the following titles will have playable kiosks: DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker, FINAL FANTASY II, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS(TM), FINAL FANTASY TACTICS(R): THE WAR OF THE LIONS(TM), FRONT MISSION and HEROES of MANA(TM). Featuring six playable titles, Square Enix is delivering a wealth of deep and engaging experiences for the Nintendo DS(TM) and PSP(R) (PlayStation(R)Portable) system to all of this year's attendees.

*E3 2007 Lineup*

*DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 6, 2007


DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is the latest installment in the venerable RPG franchise, developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS and arriving in North America on November 6, 2007. Scout, train and synthesize a colorful array of over 200 classic DRAGON QUEST monsters as you compete in the Monster Scout Challenge. Already achieving sales of more than 1 million units in Japan, DRAGON QUEST MONSTERS: Joker is a breakout title that combines the depth of a classic DRAGON QUEST RPG with the addictiveness of a monster-catching adventure.

*DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors*

Platform: Wii
Genre: "Virtual Experience" RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: TBA


Developed from the ground up to take advantage of the Wii(TM) and its motion-sensing technology, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors(TM) is set to slice its way onto Nintendo's next-generation platform. This exclusive title utilizes the Wii's motion-sensing controls as players use the Wii Remote(TM) to slash, parry and blast their way through a land filled with trademark DRAGON QUEST foes. Developed with both longtime fans and casual players in mind, DRAGON QUEST SWORDS: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors is poised to take video gaming to an entirely new level of fun and interaction.

*FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Action-RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Spring 2008


Few titles epitomize the very essence of multiplayer camaraderie like the FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES(R) series. Released in 2004 as an innovative title that took advantage of the Nintendo GameCube(TM)-to-Game Boy(R) Advance connectivity, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES bred an entirely new gameplay experience that expanded the horizons of conventional RPG gaming. Primed for a release on the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY CRYSTAL CHRONICLES: Ring of Fates(TM) is poised to continue this tradition by providing fans with two distinctly unique games: a fully fleshed single-player RPG experience and an addictive multiplayer element for up to four players.

*FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS*

Platform: PSP system
Genre: Tactical RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: October 9, 2007


FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS is a portable update to 1997's turn-based strategy game FINAL FANTASY TACTICS -- an undisputed classic that gave birth to the world of Ivalice. In this first title of the IVALICE ALLIANCE(TM), players take center stage as the events of an epic conflict threaten to destroy the lands and peoples of Ivalice -- the same world featured in such classic titles as FINAL FANTASY XII and FINAL FANTASY TACTICS ADVANCE. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS features PSP system-exclusive content such as stunning CG sequences, powerful new jobs, a widescreen presentation, head-to-head multiplayer, new storyline elements, and an all-new English translation. FINAL FANTASY TACTICS: THE WAR OF THE LIONS will be released simultaneously in North American and European territories.

*FINAL FANTASY II*

Platform: PSP System
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: T (Teen)
Release Date: July 24, 2007


Originally released in 1987 in Japan, FINAL FANTASY was hailed by gamers and critics alike as one of the first RPGs to create a fantasy world that captured the imagination of players around the globe. Now its sequel, FINAL FANTASY II, seeks to continue the Square Enix tradition of providing quality RPG experiences on a wide variety of formats and platforms. Featuring completely redrawn graphics, 16:9 widescreen presentation and an all-new dungeon, FINAL FANTASY II carries on the legacy of the award-winning franchise that has shipped more than 75 million units worldwide.

*FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS*

Platform: PlayStation 2 system, Windows, Xbox 360
Genre: MMORPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: Winter 2007


Experience the next chapter in the immersive and ever expanding world of Vana'diel(R) in FINAL FANTASY XI: WINGS OF THE GODDESS(TM), a content-rich expansion pack that brings exciting new features to the world of FINAL FANTASY XI. Delve into new quests, meet new players, view new sights and experience the fourth chapter in the award-winning MMORPG that has a community of more than 500,000 active subscribers and over 1.7 million characters from around the world. FINAL FANTASY XI is the only title capable of triple-platform simultaneous multiplayer, allowing players to take up arms together on the PlayStation(R)2 computer entertainment system, Windows(R) and Xbox 360(R) video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, whether they are in North America, Europe or Japan.

*
FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: November 20, 2007


Following the story of the beloved classic that captivated more than 5 million players around the world, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS continues the tale that won numerous accolades from the industry's top publications. Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS is an all-new experience that uses the unique features of the Nintendo DS to their fullest. Utilizing full Touch Screen functionality, FINAL FANTASY XII: REVENANT WINGS allows players to control massive armies, unleash special moves and activate Gambits, all with the use of the stylus. As the next installment in the IVALICE ALLIANCE, the world of Ivalice comes alive through the respected musical stylings of Hitoshi Sakimoto, the guidance of Akitoshi Kawazu and the direction of Motomu Toriyama, director of FINAL FANTASY X-2 and the upcoming FINAL FANTASY XIII.

*
FRONT MISSION*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: Not Yet Rated
Release Date: October 23, 2007


Discover the origins of the FRONT MISSION series in this explosive handheld saga that was never before localized for North America. Reborn exclusively on the Nintendo DS, FRONT MISSION introduces exciting new features, such as dual screen presentation and multiplayer modes, that update the classic that gave birth to seven beloved sequels. Using Touch Screen functionality, players command a squad of customizable mechs known as wanzers and direct them through turn-based skirmishes across the battlefields of the 21st century.

*HEROES of MANA*

Platform: Nintendo DS
Genre: Strategy RPG
ESRB Rating: E10+ (Everyone 10 and older)
Release Date: August 14, 2007


Developed exclusively for the Nintendo DS, HEROES of MANA breathes new life into the WORLD of MANA(TM) by taking it into an entirely new dimension. For the first time in the history of the series, stylus-wielding generals must plan, plot and strategize their way to victory on the battlefield. Utilizing the Touch Screen to the fullest, players take full control of the battle as they gather resources, assemble armies and experience an all-new perspective on the ever-evolving battle for the world of MANA.


----------



## Pein (Jul 9, 2007)

what no crisis core


----------



## carnage (Jul 9, 2007)

so theres not gonna be any updated on the final fantasy xiii series?? Thats gay who the fuck cares about final fantasy 2 and a expansion to final fantasy 11


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

Well I think there will be a video of FF 13 of some sort but not playable. Plus Square knows how good the Nintendo systems and the PSP are doing in the american market so they are going to try and  capitalize on that. 


Now you can also question this.. If FF 13 is not there are they thinking of bringing it to Xbox 360? or just are not ready to talk about FF 13 yet? Ummmm its possible.


Also here is some interesting news! ( AND ITS ABOUT DAMN TIME!)




> MS begins production of 360 "Falcon" - 65nm chips, reduced cost






> Microsoft is reportedly readying a revised version of the Xbox 360, codenamed ‘Falcon’, in a bid to reduce production costs.
> 
> According to a Mercury News report, Microsoft will switch to a 65-nanometer production process, meaning new consoles will feature smaller microprocessors and graphics chips as opposed to the 90-nanometer processors found in current models.
> 
> ...



Looks like there's your price drop, but it won't be coming at E3. Curious timing by MS, they're betting the farm on Halo 3 and GTAIV keeping the 360's head above water until they get the new chipsets out.



Here is the original source


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

If they get extra space but just put the brick powersupply inside wouldnt they still cause the xbox to run hot?

They would do better adding more processing and grapical power in the extra space.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey front mission on DS, NICE  But none of those games were on XBOX 360, so why posted in this section?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 9, 2007)

Or put a cooling system inside >_>


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Or put a cooling system inside >_>



yeah but then people wouldnt buy warranties or new xboxes <.<


----------



## MS81 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd still buy a warranty.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Or put a cooling system inside >_>



and thus i wouldnt have to wait 2 weeks for it to get fixed......i agree wit you!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

If the XBOX 360 prices down it'll be great. 250 for the core would be great, cause everyday i fear my 360 will die, so it'll be cheaper to replace.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

^but still expensive in the long run lol =P


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 9, 2007)

"*Beautful Katamari Canned on PS3*"


----------



## Kaki (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the external power supply. 



> Curious timing by MS, they're betting the farm on Halo 3 and GTAIV keeping the 360's head above water until they get the new chipsets out.


 Other than Halo, it's just a gaming PC; Halo defines xbox. Of course it will keep its head above water.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Curious timing by MS, they're betting the farm on Halo 3 and GTAIV keeping the 360's head above water until they get the new chipsets out.[/url]



i say that they are banking on halo and gta to clean up the defective xbox's from the shelves and after that introduce the "falcon" model.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> "*Beautful Katamari Canned on PS3*"



another one bites the dust


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> another one bites the dust



This wasn't ace though, this is one of the gayest overrated pieces of shit to exist, so i refuse to call it biting the dust. It sucked on PS2, it blew on PSP, and it'll suck on 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 9, 2007)

the whole kata  thing is old I thought, not to mention there talking about making a Wii one. 


and the game did not "suck" it was new and refreshing and sold pretty well.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This wasn't ace though, this is one of the gayest overrated pieces of shit to exist, so i refuse to call it biting the dust. It sucked on PS2, it blew on PSP, and it'll suck on 360.



I'm so upset at you now. 

That said, as long as it comes out on 360 and doesn't get canned all together, its alllllllll good.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This wasn't ace though, this is one of the gayest overrated pieces of shit to exist, so i refuse to call it biting the dust. It sucked on PS2, it blew on PSP, and it'll suck on 360.



After realizing I was about to make a post about another game entirely, I remember what I was going to post about. And it was that.


???????????????????????????.,,,-,,,-,
????????????????????????.__,/``` : : : : : :`-,,,_
????????????????????.,,~~~~,,/` : : : : : : : : : : : : : :```~-,,
??????????????????,,,,--` : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :`````~,
????????????????,-~` : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :`-\,,
???????????????./` : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :`,-,
??????????????../` : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :`\
??????????????../ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \
??????????????.( : : : : : :,-~```~--,~,~--,,~,,,`-,,_ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :, : : :|
??????????????.\ : : :,,-` . . . . ,, . . . . ```-, ``~,_ . .\ : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|`-,|
??????????????..,\-```,--`````~,/_``~--,, . . `-,, . ```) . `-,___ : : : : : : : : : : : :/ . . \
??????????????/`,--`` . . . , . . . . ``-, . .`~,,,,-`----`_~~~``` . `~,,,, : : : : : : :,,`- . .|
?????????????./` . . . . . . . .``~~-, . . `\, . ,,--``. `-,,` . . . . . . . . . . . `|/`-`-``` . . . . .\
?????????????/ . . . . . . . . /` . . . .`--,,,-`,-` . . .//////",. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./
????????????./ . . . . . . . . . |\ . . . . . . . .,` . . ./////////| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ `\
????????????/ . . . . . . . . . .\ \ . . . . . .,-`\, . . .///////-' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .-`` . .\ \
???????????./ . . . . . . . . . . . .``\ .,,-~~,`| . .`~-~`?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . `~\
???????????/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-` . //////\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . .`\,
?????????..,-`` . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./\ . /////// . . . . . . . .) . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . .`\
????????.,,- ` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ . \ .////,| `-, . . `-``` .` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . . . . `-,
???????.,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._,,,-`??```?\, ``~- . . . . . ,,--,- . . . . . . . . . . . . , . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`-,
??????.,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . ,,--`???????.\, . .: . ,-`-` ,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `,--,,???..,,-`
????..,--`` . . . . . . . . . . . ,--``?????????.`-,, ` `(` ,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . , . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,-` . . . `-,----~`
???.,-` . . . . . . . . . . . .,--` ????????????..`-, `-` . . . . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,-` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . .
._ ,,,--` . . . . . . . . . . . .,,-`???????????????.`--,, . . . . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . . .
. ``--,, . . . . . . . . . . .,-`??????????????????``-,, . . .,,--``\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,-` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : ``--, . . . . . .,/`?????????????????????```???`\ . . . . . . . . . . . .,-` . . .,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : `-, . ,-`???????????????????????????.\ . . . . . . . . ,-` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : `-`??????????????????????.,,------,,----,-/ . \ . . . . . ,/` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : :\..................................................,---~~~~-~~--,---~`` . . . . . . . ./ ,-``\ . ,,--`` . . . ,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : :`\.................................,-``````--``` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./ .`~~``` . . . . ,-`` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : \``~-------------~\``````\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .| . . . . . . . .,-` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : :: : : : : : : : : : \. . . . . . . . . . .\ . . .\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`~------~`` . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ . . . . . . . . . .\ . . . \ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ . . . . . . . . . .\ . . . \ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ . . . . . . . . . \ . . .\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ . . . . . . . . .\ . . . \ . . . . . . ., . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ . . . . . . . . \ . . . .\ . . . . . / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\```~~~~~~-\ . . . .\ . . . ./ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ ???.. .\ . . . .\ . . ./ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :\ ????.\____\_ / . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
: : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : \............................/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .

I don't have to say anything else.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> After realizing I was about to make a post about another game entirely, I remember what I was going to post about. And it was that.
> 
> 
> ???????????????????????????.,,,-,,,-,
> ...



I speak truth. It was bleh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 9, 2007)

katamari on the PS2 was fucking great


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I speak truth. It was bleh



Maybe it was just too many colours for you to keep your manly composure.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Maybe it was just too many colours for you to keep your manly composure.



No, the "No" Story, boring gameplay, and shitty design didn't keep my attention


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No, the "No" Story, boring gameplay, and shitty design didn't keep my attention



There's a story, you must have not been paying attention. 

As Prince, you're on a mission to rebuild the stars, constellations and Moon, which, the King of All Cosmos [your dad], has destroyed out of amusement. x3

The second game is more fullfilling requests from your 'fans' that you made in the first game. That and you're making planets, which was pretty fun.

Gameplay isn't that bad, other then there are certain areas that you can get stuck on the walls and such things, which tends to get overly annoying.

Though, I suppose if you're not a fan of 'puzzle-esque' games, it really wouldn't be that much fun. Strategy is needed, or you won't pass the levels. v_v


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 9, 2007)

Strategy games are fun, i love command and conquer, this was just stupid.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I think there will be a video of FF 13 of some sort but not playable. Plus Square knows how good the Nintendo systems and the PSP are doing in the american market so they are going to try and  capitalize on that.
> 
> 
> Now you can also question this.. If FF 13 is not there are they thinking of bringing it to Xbox 360? or just are not ready to talk about FF 13 yet? Ummmm its possible.
> ...



Well, in a way, this is good and bad for me.  Bad that I just recently bought a 360 Elite, however it's good becase I still got warranty on it and if it dies and they have released this, it's probable they will send me this version for my dead one in exchange so I don't feel I lost anything.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 9, 2007)

I would have bought an elite had they announced it sooner but I had already bought my premium.

I sure do need that bigger hard drive though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 9, 2007)

I <3 Katamari......im eagerly awaiting the 360 game


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

When does it come out?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 9, 2007)

Cryogenic Blaze said:


> When does it come out?



US: Fall 2007
Japan: December 30, 2007
Europe: Unreleased 

Says IGN


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 9, 2007)

IGN also said we would be getting Dirge of Cerberus in 2019.

Game sites and estimated release dates = lol.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm just w8ting for LO and Blue Dragon vids & Demo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 10, 2007)

^ blue dragon demo will not come out till July 20th. I doubt we will get an LO demo but I'm sure we will get videos of each game thats for sure ( and a demo for blue dragon)


Also I posted this in the Sony thread, it seems Konami is thinking of taking steps of ... ( related to MGS 4) 




Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ummm, MGS4, Ummmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

Goofy Time said:
			
		

> IGN also said we would be getting Dirge of Cerberus in 2019.
> 
> Game sites and estimated release dates = lol.


Although I know what you mean I do believe the general Fall '07 release date is what Namco Bandai are shooting for and it is more than a simple estimate on IGN's part.

Perhaps Dirge of Cerberus _should _have been released in 2019.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Also I posted this in the Sony thread, it seems Konami is thinking of taking steps of ... ( related to MGS 4)


lol that is nice to hear, but damn the suspense of this MGS4 going 360 or not is starting to annoy me.  hopefully we will get some kind of confirmation in the near future


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Don't think MGS4 is going to XBOX360. Just put it in your mind. "It's never going" Then when it goes go "Oh shit, look at that." but if it never goes you can say "I told ya it wasn't going"


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't think MGS4 is going to XBOX360. Just put it in your mind. "It's never going" Then when it goes go "Oh shit, look at that." but if it never goes you can say "I told ya it wasn't going"


lol yeah I usually prefer to take that kind of approach, but it seems like every time I begin to forget about the game more rumours pop up about it.


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

mgs4 will go to xbox 360 probably like 3-6 months of being on ps3.


----------



## Sacros (Jul 10, 2007)

carnage said:


> mgs4 will go to xbox 360 probably like 3-6 months of being on ps3.



Thats how its always been and its not going to be any different this time. If they moved all the other Metal gears to xbox when Sony was dominant  they definitely going to move it now that xbox has the market.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

carnage said:


> mgs4 will go to xbox 360 probably like 3-6 months of being on ps3.



6-1 year, it's never really 3-6 months, but 6-1 year.


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

well they are gonna be working on it the same time as the ps3 version because they are unsure if just releasing on the ps3 will be good enough for them.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

No, at the moment there not working on it. Either they say they will begin now *E3* or later, but as of now they aren't.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah, another 360, damn


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

and didnt they just come out with the elite?? i have it.....but isnt it way to soon to even reveal another model??


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

If anything it is a lower end model than the Core which would have to be ridiculously stripped down and useless compared to the likes of the Premium or Elite.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 10, 2007)

question: i have the elite and i know that its better cause its black...blah blah....hdmi........BUT are the specs inside like processor and what not slightly better than the regular 360?? thats wat i heard and i was wondering if its true


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> question: i have the elite and i know that its better cause its black...blah blah....hdmi........BUT are the specs inside like processor and what not slightly better than the regular 360?? thats wat i heard and i was wondering if its true



It is not true

the insides are just the same apart from the HDMI port adding


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2007)

Does it have more USBs? 

It's funny how the 360 family grows....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 10, 2007)

Copied from the E3 thread:



Vegitto-kun said:


> why would they have 4 360 there?
> 
> 
> I mean you can have *Bum*, core, premium and elite
> ...



now there's the 4th SKU.. in that order  

"too poor to buy a 360? buy the Bum SKU!!!!" 

it features:

- the x360 core.
- no HDD... neither the cover.
- no controller(s)
- no power brick
- the instructions written in a used napkin

and all in a handy paper bag with the 360 logo written with a used sharpie.

this all for the awesome low price of $279.99

GET IT NOW YOU TOOL!!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

here
Halo Wars confirmed to be at E3



			
				Ensemble said:
			
		

> The good news for Halo Wars fans who have been hanging in there waiting for more information and or images from the game is that we will be showing a small demo of the game for select members of the press at E3.  It just shows a small slice of our game off to give the press an idea of what we're all about.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 10, 2007)

I really think that either that new thing is a 360 cheaper than the Wii($199?), or that the core will drop to the price of the Wii. Especially since sony dropped prices...

All they need to do is include a memory card, and it'll sell like hotcakes!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 10, 2007)

and how would they cut the price of the new 360? there is nothing to cut out of


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 10, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and how would they cut the price of the new 360? there is nothing to cut out of



There are things in this world we will never understand.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> this
> Halo Wars confirmed to be at E3



Nice, halo wars looked good.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nice, halo wars looked good.


<.< well all they showed was CG stuff, but it has a good studio behind it and hell  its a Halo game so Bungie will be keeping a very close eye on it to ensure goodness.

Lots of potential.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> <.< well all they showed was CG stuff, but it has a good studio behind it and hell  its a Halo game so Bungie will be keeping a very close eye on it to ensure goodness.
> 
> Lots of potential.



Well yeah, the story setup + the company behind it = awesomeness


----------



## Kaki (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe the bum ones are refurbed red light 360s...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 10, 2007)

*New XBLA game "War World" announced by Ubisoft and Third Wave*


Graphically nice for a arcade game.  Gameplay looks like it would be similar to I guess MechAssault's gameplay.

*Four new Assassin's Creed screen*s


More of the same, but still looks amazing.

*Images of Clive Barker's Jericho*


Posting simply for the gore.  Could be a nice horror game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *New XBLA game "War World" announced by Ubisoft and Third Wave*
> 
> 
> Graphically nice for a arcade game.  Gameplay looks like it would be similar to I guess MechAssault's gameplay.
> ...


The war game looks awesome to me for a arcade game. And yeah jericho keeps looking better IMO>


----------



## MS81 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm pre-ordering LO and BD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks stumpy, this will help.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 10, 2007)

Breaking: Microsoft announces best controller ever made, complete with large red button!


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

PGR4 = sex


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Ok enough of PGR4, show burnout...


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

burnout? go PGR4! haha. im going to spend so much money on games when i finally get the 360 for my dorm...shit....haha


----------



## The Internet (Jul 11, 2007)

Lost Odyssey just got shown


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 11, 2007)

what? gears of war? on pc? what?!


----------



## slimscane (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope that Bee Movie Game, or what ever, is like Buck Bumble, that game owned.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Lost Odyssey just got shown



Yep, looked so fucking good, especially the story.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

To be honest, LO didn't interest me

the story? meh, some random dude that killed his kid for immortality


Wait does that mean instant God mode?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 11, 2007)

Blue Dragon Demo is up.
37%


----------



## JonnyCake (Jul 11, 2007)

If Xbox 360 does get MGS:4 (which I thought was gonna happen when they showed Resident Evil 5) then Sony is done. No reason to even buy one if you already have a 360.


----------



## Niabingi (Jul 11, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Breaking: Microsoft announces best controller ever made, complete with large red button!



I was so excited when I saw the new controller would have a button on it that was large.. and red! Its just everyones dream controller.

Lost Odyssey never fails to impress but I hope for more game play details (though the trailer was awesome). I just want to get the jist of what its about.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I first thought that it was MGS4 when they showed RE5

my opinion of the halo 360


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> If Xbox 360 does get MGS:4 (which I thought was gonna happen when they showed Resident Evil 5) then Sony is done. No reason to even buy one if you already have a 360.



Except Lair, heavenly sword, ninja gaiden black, resistance, ratchet and clank, drake uncharted adventure and much more coming tomorrow. But yeah no reason  

@MOon - THANKS FOR THE TIP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 11, 2007)

Resistance is shit

lair seems nice

HS, meh another GoW clone

gaiden, dude its just a port of two old games with some extra content

lol R&C


----------



## JonnyCake (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Except Lair, heavenly sword, ninja gaiden black, resistance, ratchet and clank, drake uncharted adventure and much more coming tomorrow. But yeah no reason
> 
> @MOon - THANKS FOR THE TIP.



Those are such headlining exclusives aren't they? Definitely worth buying a PS3 for. Seriously. I am not trying to be a Microsoft fanboy, seeing as I plan on buying all three systems but they seem to be slowly losing their main games.

You named five games, two which are already out. 

You can not deny that Halo will attract more fans to the 360 than those five would to the ps3 combined. 

Then again what I said was my opinion, you took it as if I was stating a fact.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

*E3 2007 TRAILERS AND FOOTAGE NOW AVAILABLE ON XBOX LIVE MARKETPLACE!!!!!!*


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, the servers are pretty backlogged, I would think.  I'm only on 15% after like 10 minutes. XD

Anyway, keep that system war shit out of here.  This is an MS thread and it will continue to be that way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> *Resistance is shit*
> 
> lair seems nice
> 
> ...


Coming from someone that likes katamri shouldn't talk   Both games scored far higher then that piece of shit. 

@Moondoggie - God the lag is insain, just now it finished. Anyway i like blue dragon, it's fun, but i'm still really eager to play LO more, it just seemed so badass. 

@Jonnycake - Sorry didn't see your post. Well no there not Halo 3's level, no game except maybe GTA is. There still looking to be great games though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Ace Combat 6 demo is now up and running on the Marketplace.  Fucking hell, I won't have time to play all these games, even if I do have a couple days off from work this week. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, can I have my time back from watching that press conference? seriously that was a waste. nothing really new or exciting ( minus the RE5 trailer)  the rest was games I already knew about and saw =/ Nothing much for 2008.


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

biggest thing was the re5 trailer hopes sony and nintendo do something more exciting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow, can I have my time back from watching that press conference? seriously that was a waste. nothing really new or exciting ( minus the RE5 trailer)  the rest was games I already knew about and saw =/ Nothing much for 2008.



This did the same thing that occurred last year.

A mixture of "WTF WHY?", "Oh shit", and "Borrrrrrrrring" in one.

I do hope the remaining ones don't follow their suits last year, but exceed them. That means I want diabeetus when I watch Nintendo's, and I don't fall asleep during Sony's.

But in regards to the 360 here, Moore said at the start of the show everything shown/talked of [Minus RE5, he made that clear it won't be out this year] would be released in 2007. At the end of the montage of games, that collage list, DMC4 wasn't on there. Is want Dante said true then, that DMC4 won't be out this year? ;__;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

^ thats true he did say that in the beginning, still was not what I was expecting. Overall the games they showed are great not doubt about it.


BUT


*BLUE DRAGON DEMO! HELLLLL YAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

It was everything in between the games that was meh.

Beyond Moore just hammer slamming with his talk of the US market, and the game footage of the games, everything else was ehhhh at best.

Really, the worst things there was the obviously payed football player, who's name is probably 'I-don-give-a-shit'. That and that God fucking AWFUL live action Halo clip, which seemed to randomly splice shit together.

Oh right..and that travesty of a 360 model that noone gave a shit about.

Still; Not as bad as Giant Enemy Crab, Massive Damage, Ridge Racer, Five ninety nine US dollars, etc. but alas. CoD4 seriously surprised me, as that looked awfully good.


----------



## Pein (Jul 11, 2007)

i liked how shane kim pronounced  naruto like nayruto


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh, they made a couple of speaking errors.

Moore at one point called the Xbox the Xbon. I and some others were just spamming that for 20 minutes in a AIM chat about the conference.

Ugh...speaking of vocals here...I remember that horrible singer again. G4, while they literally destroyed that conference with fucking ease since the first commercial [They cut out during Halo 3..] they cut out that atrocious, God killing singer.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Just played a bit of the Blue Dragon demo.  Besides it being somewhat sluggish (assuming this demo is just unoptimized and not a representation of the finished product), this game is cool.  I like how you can charge attacks and it sets up priorities over how fast you need to attack and how strong you want your attack to be, while strategically (with a little skill) setting up your attacks.  I can see myself having tons of fun with this game when it comes out in retail.

Plus the art style looks awesome in-game.

Next up is Ace Combat 6. =)


----------



## carnage (Jul 11, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> gaiden, dude its just a port of two old games with some extra content
> 
> lol R&C



actually gaiden has a whole new quest because you can play as rachel plus both expansion packs are included in ninja gaiden sigma.Its not just some port they enhanced the graphics also.  Better looking detail of the background and characters isnt just some extra content.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 11, 2007)

DS I assume you got my message on live ? 


I played  the 3 floor dungeon part of the demo. Overall I was impressed and the graphics where really good. I mean the art style, everything I was blown away. Its not a realistic game but for what it is, I was amazed. 


The battle system is pretty sweet, the English voice actors? there not bad but not great.  Music is super and same with the FMVs! I'm curious though, if you want to skip the long blue dragon specials ( there not as long as that one FF 8 summon but still lengthly) do you have to watch it first then the next time you do it in battle you can skip it? Or can you press start right away and skip it? Just curious, I mean I watched them all ( well not two of them) and I was impressed with those as well  


Now more RPG demo's please  I will go through the other part of that demo later, then again I do not want to spoil myself to much. I felt kinda odd going in that demo and all my characters are lvl 23 with all this high lvl stuff


----------



## hyakku (Jul 11, 2007)

> Except Lair, heavenly sword, ninja gaiden black, resistance, ratchet and clank, drake uncharted adventure and much more coming tomorrow. But yeah no reason



Dude....not to start a flame war but I'm kind of with Vegitto.

Ninja Gaiden - Port of something like 3 years old. It's really not that serious, and playing as rachel fails compared to Ryu.

Ratchet and Clank...good one.

Resistance...it's been out for like a year, and it's really not that great. The hype died down like a month after it was released. Same for motorstorm.

Lair should be pretty good, hopefully its not like a Panzer Dragoon clone with better graphics.

Now heavenly sword is what I'm keeping an eye out. Everyone is busting a nut over Killzone (which I still don't understand as the first one was ass incarnate) when I think PS3 owners should be looking at this title. But alas sony is going to continue to hype up killzone instead of advertising their GOOD games. 

Regardless, I think MS will take best conference again. This is a GAMES expo, and the incredible games they showed really show how great of a yea 07 has been and will be. Mass effect, Halo 3, Blue Dragon, Lost odyssey, PGR 4, Assasin's Creed, GH 3, RE 5 (next year), DMC 4, AC 6, in fact, the more I type the more games come into my head (Banjo 3 btw). All of those games with the exception of Banjo seein gas how rare has gotten kind of iffy lately, WILL BE GOOD based on their prequels/developers and what we've seen.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Great line up for the x360....

i'm glad they took the time to develop a great line up for this fall/winter

so no drought for me 

i would like to try-out the demos.. but i'm too hooked on heroes (finally got the first 23 eps) that i have no time for games now


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2007)

Xbox360 looks amazing this year at E3, wish I had one.

Especially Resident Evil 5 trailer, African Zombies... or are they.


----------



## carnage (Jul 11, 2007)

rachet and clank is top notch regardless if it has uberwtfgrafrixomg  or not and jak is a good game too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

Taichi said:


> African Zombies... or are they.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 11, 2007)

I want mass effect 
I just watched some of the newer trailers and the grapichs looks alot better :0
the action seems more action-packed too >__> I'm getting really pumped for that game


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 11, 2007)

As long as Mass Effect keeps a nice framerate and minimal slowdown it will indeed be great.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally finished the conference and wow...even thought i'm actually mad at the loving Gow is getting for PC, i hope some makes it to the 360, like the new chapters.

and african zombies OMG... that's some scary shit...

i'm glad they didn't went on a future trip... i want to know they are going to back up the rest of 07 and indeed they are


----------



## ricc (Jul 11, 2007)

Blue Dragon demo was awesome, the special attacks look beautyfull.


----------



## Akira (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh man. The Elite has a UK release date. Even though i used to have the old Premium version, I'm REALLY REALLY tempted.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> rachet and clank is top notch regardless if it has uberwtfgrafrixomg  or not and jak is a good game too.



i loved ratchet and clank for ps2....I WANT IT FOR 360 NOW!!!!!



ricc said:


> Blue Dragon demo was awesome, the special attacks look beautyfull.



*NOT AS BEAUTIFUL AS BEAUTIFUL KATAMARI <33333*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *i loved ratchet and clank for ps2....I WANT IT FOR 360 NOW!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *NOT AS BEAUTIFUL AS BEAUTIFUL KATAMARI <33333*



It won't be made for it, only PS3. 

Ima try the ace soon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> As long as Mass Effect keeps a nice framerate and minimal slowdown it will indeed be great.



 yeah

I'm so gonna go around interupting people 
like in that new video sequence where yout commander speaks of that evil guy..

"He won't stop at nothing t...."  "I'll get him!" 

you know...stuff like that >__>


----------



## Jotun (Jul 11, 2007)

How comes my save data for GoW isn't working?
How comes instead of loading to Act 4 on Hardcore, it loads to Act 1.


----------



## dementia_ (Jul 11, 2007)

Mass Erect 

UNF UNF UNF


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 11, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> Mass Erect
> 
> UNF UNF UNF



Join me in the bedroom for some Mass Effect-ive humpage plz.

Get it? lololo


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 11, 2007)

Just played the Ace Combat 6 demo.  Wow, that is some hot dogfight action.  Will buy.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm buying Blue Dragon and pre-ordering Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It won't be made for it, only PS3.
> 
> Ima try the ace soon.



i know...but it would be nice for ratchet and clank on 360....i have followed it since its first release


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 11, 2007)

So how is the BD demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i know...but it would be nice for ratchet and clank on 360....i have followed it since its first release



Then get a PS3. 

@DS - Yeah i tried it, i suck. I love how great it looks but man i crashed fast 

@Beatdown - Awesome, IMO everything i wanted.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

The demo is great.  I just finished playing it right now.  I wish the cap wasn't 1 hour because I really just want to keep playing through it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 12, 2007)

Blue Dragon is by far my favorite Xbox 360 game.  This game is going to rock.  Wish August 27th was here already ><

The visuals, music and battles are great.  I thought they were gonna be slow and boring when you have watched the videos, but when you are playing them, they are great.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't think the retail version is going to be as sluggish as the demo portrays it to be considering there weren't any complaints of the JP and Asian versions.  I love the boss song.  It's so fucking corny it's awesome.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol, the song is called Eternity, it's sung by some famous singer from the UK.  I haven't seen any slowness in the demo, I was just saying when you watch the gameplay footage on IGN or GameSpot, the battles seem to be long and dull, but when you play it, it's a lot better.  

The Corparal? (not sure if I spelt that right) is badass, did Shu's and the pirate girl's and they were cooler than Bahamut's Mega Flare in FFX.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 12, 2007)

It's Corporeal. =P

Anyway, I like Zola's since it reminds me of some random DBZ super move. XD Marumaro's corporeal attack makes his shadow look exactly like the sabrecat from DQ8. XD


----------



## MS81 (Jul 12, 2007)

I they should've gave us a demo of Lost Odyssey also, oh well hope we get that later on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I don't think the retail version is going to be as sluggish as the demo portrays it to be considering there weren't any complaints of the JP and Asian versions.  I love the boss song.  It's so fucking corny it's awesome.



Yeah i think it'll be fixed because like you said it felt like the framerate dropped a  few times.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 12, 2007)

To be honest


Nothing special about blue dragon

didn't interest me


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> To be honest
> 
> 
> Nothing special about blue dragon
> ...



Oh what a surprise


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> To be honest
> 
> 
> Nothing special about blue dragon
> ...


Exactly. I didn't find it very interesting either. Plus, I'm not a big fan of Toriyama's character designs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 12, 2007)

I just watched the 20 min footage of Mass effect....I...want...that....game! 

damnit, when he was going hyperspeed through space and then landed on a planet...I thought that was a cut-scene, but it was fucking in-game :amazed
that game's looking wicked sick, and the characters seen in the videos are really badass and have really good voice actors behind them :0

LO, looks interesting, though I'd want to try that game first before I buy it since I'm not a big fan of fighting systems in jrpg's :/
the story seems kinda badass though ;D

Brothers in arms seems wicked, nuff' said


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

I REALLY WANT CALL OF DUTY 4


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 12, 2007)

really? 
never ever been a fan of that serie, but since your drooling and all I'm gonna head on over to gamespot or IGN and check it out


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

^ I have to get to work soon, but if you liked what killzone looked like ( graphically )  and all the modern warfare type stuff you will then love call of duty 4. Also it looks like killzone basically and in some areas better ( like the character animations and what not) I was impressed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 12, 2007)

k, I watched an ingame video now, it looks freakin good (best/coolest nightvision I've seen in a game I think). Though it seems kinda 'oldschool' with no cover system? 
but some coop mulitplayer or something and I'm in  ...does it have that?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 12, 2007)

^ I know there is multiplayer and I think on G4 just now they mentioned something about co op.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Not a fan of call of duty, but army of two is looking fucking nice.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry For DB, but great news. 


ES co-op? Awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 12, 2007)

^awesome! 

^^^ double awesome! 

I like how coop is becoming more common... I aprove of this 

I think my list of game to get has increased...again :0


----------



## MS81 (Jul 12, 2007)

E3 2007: Xbox 360 Backwards-compatibility List Updated
More Xbox classics made available on 360 during E3 mayhem.
by David Craddock
July 12, 2007 - Microsoft took some time to update the ever-expanding list of Xbox backwards-compatible games playable on the Xbox 360. Bringing the playable list to over 300, this latest update, presently available over Xbox Live, includes popular titles such as Silent Hill 2, Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil, and Morrowind. The complete list of titles can be found below.


America's Army 
Auto Modellista 
Bass Pro Shops Trophy Hunter 2007 
Blinx 2 
Bloodrayne 2 
Burnout 
Crash Bandicoot 4 
Crash Bandicoot 5: Wrath of Cortex 
Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil 
Drive to Survive 
Drive to Survive (EM) 
ESPN College Hoops 
ESPN NHL 2K5 
Evil Dead Regeneration 
Exaskeleton 
FIFA Street 2 
Full Spectrum Warrior: 10 Hammers 
GUILTY GEAR XX #RELOAD 
Harry Potter: And the Chamber of Secrets 
Harry Potter: And the Prisoner of Azkaban 
Hot Wheels: Stunt Track Challenge 
Jet Set Radio Future 
Justice League: Heroes 
King Arthur 
Kingdom Under Fire: The Crusaders 
Magic: The Gathering: Battlegrounds 
Marvel Nemesis: Rise of the Imperfects 
Marvel vs. Capcom 2 
Mech Assault 2 
MLB Slug Fest 2003 
Morrowind 
MotoGP2 
Myst III: Exile 
NBA Live 2002 
NCAA Football 06 
Nobunaga no Yabou Ranseiki 
Outlaw Golf 9 More Holes of X-mas 
Outlaw Volleyball: Red Hot 
Outrun 2 
Outrun 2006: Coast to Coast 
Pac Man World 3 
Panzer Elite Action: Fields of Glory
Pro Cast Sports Fishing 
Project Gotham Racing 
Project Gotham Racing 2 
RoadKill
Rogue Ops 
Sega GT 2002 
Sega GT Online 
Shadow Ops 
Showdown: Legends of Wrestling 
Silent Hill 2: Dreams
Sponge Bob Square Pants: Lights, Camera, Pants! 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Mutant Melee 
The DaVinci Code 
The Sims 2 
The Urbz: Sims in the City 
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2X 
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3 
Transworld Surf 
Trivial Pursuit Unhinged 
Winning Eleven 8 
Without Warning 
WWF Raw 
Yu-Gi-Oh! The Dawn of Destiny


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 13, 2007)

Not so fast Sony! Microsoft has something that can rival your failureific announcement that destroyed your E3 event!

*Microsoft admits that every single 360 sold has a defect*
Link removed

Hahaha it's not small, like the PS2, or 33%, but EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM has the potential to die from shitty development faults.

At least MS has finally come out and admitted they fail with 360 development.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 13, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Not so fast Sony! Microsoft has something that can rival your failureific announcement that destroyed your E3 event!
> 
> *Microsoft admits that every single 360 sold has a defect*
> Link removed
> ...



Why am I not surprised...  

Well, if that plan to put in a processor that doesn't make the system overheat is in the works, they better allow mail-in or trade-ins at stores for them and not make us fork over more money to get the updated one.


----------



## azuken (Jul 13, 2007)

MS81 said:


> E3 2007: Xbox 360 Backwards-compatibility List Updated
> More Xbox classics made available on 360 during E3 mayhem.
> by David Craddock
> July 12, 2007 - Microsoft took some time to update the ever-expanding list of Xbox backwards-compatible games playable on the Xbox 360. Bringing the playable list to over 300, this latest update, presently available over Xbox Live, includes popular titles such as Silent Hill 2, Doom 3: Resurrection of Evil, and Morrowind. The complete list of titles can be found below.
> ...



No KOTOR, Or Jade Empire!!!
But im now thinking of picking up Jet Set Radio!


----------



## hyakku (Jul 13, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Why am I not surprised...
> 
> Well, if that plan to put in a processor that doesn't make the system overheat is in the works, they better allow mail-in or trade-ins at stores for them and not make us fork over more money to get the updated one.




Lol, I'm definetly waiting to get that from a more reliable source. Not that I don't believe it, but this is the first I've heard of it and I'm sure IGN and Gamespot would be blowing this up. 

No affect on me though, my 360 has never broke, maybe people should stop doing stupid things (leaving 360 in closed spots, leaving it on for hours at a time WITHOUT playing, keeping it next to a radiator, etc).


----------



## slimscane (Jul 13, 2007)

This is why we all have 3 year warranties, although I'd love a free new processor 

I like how during e3, console threads are allowed to be ignored!


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 13, 2007)

i played the BD demo....

feels strange to me... it lacks something....

i don't think i'll be buying this.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 14, 2007)

@azuken: yeah pick it up!  it's one of my favourite old-xbox games


----------



## MS81 (Jul 14, 2007)

even though Blue Dragon feel old school I'm still getting it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> even though Blue Dragon feel old school I'm still getting it.



It is old school in terms of turn based RPGS, but the turn based battle system is more deep than most. I liked the demo was quite done, although the English voice actors are not that great =/


----------



## carnage (Jul 14, 2007)

the english voice actors may not sound that great but japanese voice actors sound crazy and like they are high on speed.


----------



## Pein (Jul 14, 2007)

if get blue dragon im so playing it in janpanese i dislike the voice actors they chose for the english version


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2007)

I do not mind the battle system at all in blue dragon, to be honest its more deep than I thought it would be. 


I only heard about 5 or 6 songs in the demo and I have to say one of them reminds me of a chrono trigger song  But overall the music thats in the demo is pretty good.


----------



## Pein (Jul 14, 2007)

well the guy who did blue dragon also did chrono trigger and final fantasy


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2007)

I am fine with every one of the voice actors except for the main characters voice actor. He sounds too deep and way out of place for a little kid.

The demo was fantastic, it killed all of my doubts. The boss music was fucking EPIC. The charge system is pretty damn cool too. The only thing I don't get is how to use the special attacks. I used the guy in the green suit who looks like Saiyaman and he did this crazy special where his bull turned real.

Also, does your shadow get skills as their rank goes up? And do more slots open?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 14, 2007)

Blue Dragon is great.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2007)

Yep it's fun, i'ma buy it


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 15, 2007)

i don't know about BD... somehow it feels lifeless to me.. it may be a curse of the graphic direction but the backgrounds felt empty (not in the literal sense christ..)...

and the battle music was annoying to me.. didn't manage to get to the boss to hear that one..

guess my first rpg experience on the 360 might be mass effect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2007)

^Thats not to surprising . I mean you disliked most of the Final Fantasy's and posted bad about them. So I mean when you have the FF creator on this game the FF music guy and the DBZ art man , your reactions does not surprise me.


However they where behind chrono trigger ( and most of the mystwalker team was as well) 


The normal battle music is not bad, the boss music is great but thats a hit or miss with some people. Though in this demo they really only played about 5 songs, so I cannot fully judge this game on what they gave. But the battle system is deeper than I thought thats for sure.



Plus with eternal sonata coming out a few weeks after this one? I'm going to be freaking RPG busy on the 360 for a looong time, plus in November LO? damn 


about the graphics? Well if you got to some of the bosses the background in those areas are simply stunning   Plus these are only dungeons.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Well i didn't love CT and i hated FF1-5, but blue dragon is def alot of fun


----------



## slimscane (Jul 15, 2007)

... _how_?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

How what? Talking to me?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 15, 2007)

Haha, yeah, how can you not like CT and hate FF1-5, yet like other games in the series and like BD?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Haha, yeah, how can you not like CT and hate FF1-5, yet like other games in the series and like BD?



Well few reasons. CT was OK but i couldn't get into it. FF1-5 are extremely fucking boring, i can't stand them at all. On the other hand Blue dragon great looking graphics + Fun story + good music is just worthy of playing.


----------



## Batman (Jul 15, 2007)

The music for Blue Dragon is pretty fucking nice. Think I'll get the OST. I'll wiat for the game to get to platinum collection before I buy it, however.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2007)

Finally got EDF.

The game is so awesome...
Need to get Sylpheed next friday.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2007)

Jotun said:


> *Finally got EDF.
> *
> The game is so awesome...
> Need to get Sylpheed next friday.



YOU pick good games, Edf for life


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow is EDF good as Lost Planet?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

I like EDF alot more than Lost Planet, simply because of the replay value and I am a replay whore so ya xD

Plus I love the guys yelling "EDF! EDF!"


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 16, 2007)

Batman said:


> The music for Blue Dragon is pretty fucking nice. Think I'll get the OST. I'll wiat for the game to get to platinum collection before I buy it, however.



[SRN]iDOLM@STER​_XENOGLOSSIA​_14​_[17F7A311].avi  

Enjoy the music, it's really awesome, yet I will still get the game since I love RPGs and I would love to play a game that has a reuniting team from the Chrono Trigger Series.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> wow is EDF good as Lost Planet?



As a big fan of Lost Planet, EDF is much better.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow I must get this pre-owned.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^Thats not to surprising . I mean you disliked most of the Final Fantasy's and posted bad about them. So I mean when you have the FF creator on this game the FF music guy and the DBZ art man , your reactions does not surprise me.



I don't remember posting bad about a final fantasy game  ...on the contrary i have like most of them except 8 which the story didn't grab me.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> However they where behind chrono trigger ( and most of the mystwalker team was as well)



And that guarantees a good game? i don't understand this statement.  And i love chrono trigger my sig should be prove of that.... and even so this game feels empty and soulless so far.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> The normal battle music is not bad, the boss music is great but thats a hit or miss with some people. Though in this demo they really only played about 5 songs, so I cannot fully judge this game on what they gave. But the battle system is deeper than I thought thats for sure.



i can't really judge from the demos due that the characters are overpowered... maybe i should have waited for the boss.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> about the graphics? Well if you got to some of the bosses the background in those areas are simply stunning   Plus these are only dungeons.



so far i don't like the graphical direction of the game... is like watching anime using the doom 3 engine ... feels weird.  they should have gone cell shaded or at least tried some clearer color tone instead of going for a more darker one.

-------------------------------------------------------

another friend of mine had his 360 red ring... damn... i hope they dont make  him pay for shipping too like they did to me...

i don't know about M$ they need to resolve this fast... i don't care how good their customer service can get ... but this is not supposed to happen

-------------------------------------------------------

I'm the to scorer in Hexic HD 

Sasuke Plushie is the only one who has gotten close.... but not close enough


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

I spent so long on mission 23 of EDF, I didn't know they were spawning from holes xD

I have a higher score than Sasuke Plushie >:|


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2007)

> I'm the top scorer in Hexic HD


Fuck that game.  I'm the king of Geometry Wars.   

Slim is the closest, but by a million points.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck that game.  I'm the king of Geometry Wars.
> 
> Slim is the closest, but by a million points.



dude my one halo friend beat you  he has like 3 million now  

freaking some people have 400 million points (WTF  )

I stoped playing though  I hit 388k like months ago but left it go =/ I been playing texas holdem!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

do you guys play aegis wing?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do you guys play aegis wing?



I raped that game xD


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't get no achievements.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> dude my one halo friend beat you  he has like 3 million now
> 
> freaking some people have 400 million points (WTF  )



Doesn't really matter.  It still says #1 on my leaderboard.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Doesn't really matter.  It still says #1 on my leaderboard.



 

EDF is pretty long


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> EDF is pretty long



Yeah it is, but tons of fun


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

Ya, who is getting Bomberman this week on XBLA?

That should be Epic


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Know how many points? *PLEASE say 400! *


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2007)

400












x 2


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn, guess not then


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck that game.  I'm the king of Geometry Wars.
> 
> Slim is the closest, but by a million points.



i smell a coward


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2007)

TBH, I've never played Hexic.  But maybe I will today...


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Fuck that game.  I'm the king of Geometry Wars.
> 
> Slim is the closest, but by a million points.



Hax  Until I beat you  never


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> TBH, I've never played Hexic.  But maybe I will today...



i will take that as a challenge...


----------



## MS81 (Jul 16, 2007)

do anyone thinks Halo 3 looks good? I do but some ppl thinks it looks like vista ver. of Halo2.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 16, 2007)

I think it looks way better. They probably just saw a low-res video.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks better but really i don't give a darn about graphics, the gameplay is the best out for a shooter on a console, screw haters


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2007)

Me and my friends played Doom trial game 4 player mission mode and killed each other for a few hours. We also fucked with some other Arcade trial games xD

Gauntlet was straight out LOL for a good 15 mins


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Crazy, where did you get that Gamertag, I might want to make one once I exceed my 120 points of awesomeness


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 17, 2007)

i got mine from
DDLS btw


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank Captain Gir, guess this one will do, but ya...look at those points


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2007)

here


VOTE FOR SLIMSCANE!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> here
> 
> 
> VOTE FOR SLIMSCANE!



Advertising nothing towards games!?!? FAIL!

And a picture somewhat relating to that just in expression;



*Spoiler*: __ 



I voted


----------



## MS81 (Jul 17, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I think it looks way better. They probably just saw a low-res video.



@slim my friend had the beta he said it looked like pt.2 with a lil better details.

the pics I seen on Ign.com looks awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy he left, i hate him.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 17, 2007)

Peter Moore did a dumb move.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2007)

It really is too bad they didn't develop any online play for EDF


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

New Fanclub up  the link is in my sig ! I got quite a few PM's to make it , so I did!


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2007)

Huge Halo 3 update:

Link removed

Wow @ Forge. Didn't expect that. With all the customizeable aspects of the game(the player traits like speed, gravity, etc. And now Forge), I can't see how anybody who's been playing Halo games all these years can not be satisfied--those MLG fellas should be happy. 

Should draw in a lot of people who weren't interested in Halo before as well. Bungie's really delivering the goods.

The only disappointing piece of information in the entire article is the mention of Online Co-op... More specifically, the possibility that it may not be included. There's still hope of it making it in, maybe as DLC after the game's release... But for me, System-Link Co-op is more than enough at this point.

There are still a couple of things not included in the summary. I mentioned the "Elephant" vehicle in that thread. There's also a re-make/spiritual successor to Lockout in Halo 3 called "Guardian", iirc.

Lots more I want to ramble on about, but I'm too tired... >_>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ Nice updates   It would be cool if it had 4 player co op like Call of duty 4 does 


also join the xbox 360 fanclub


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2007)

does it have splitscreen coop? 
system linking can be so troublesome :/ (I mean carrying the 360 and a tv over to someone and then back again xD)

I'm still more psyched about Mass effect than anything else atm 
oh and assassins creed seems wicked, apart from the sci-fi hints and stuff >__>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Ya I agree I hate system linking unless if you love setting up lans and what not then its cool. But I do hope they have splint screen co op like Gears of war has


----------



## carnage (Jul 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Haha, really? At ;east you liked him more than J Allard though, right?



J allard is very nice  plus he does extreme sports  screw that queer peter moore


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> does it have splitscreen coop?


Yes, still has split-screen co-op like the last two games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2007)

Killua said:


> Yes, still has split-screen co-op like the last two games.



good news, good news 
is it gonna come out in november? I thought I heard someone say that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

^ the Release date is September ( I forget the day though )


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2007)

cool, that's pretty soon then 
Or is it likely to get moved? 
I was a bit worried since both mass effect and assassins creed come out in november xD


----------



## SaiST (Jul 18, 2007)

Release date is September 15th. Lil' over two months to go.






And it will feel like an eternity. :I


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2007)

wel...it's four months 'till mass effect, I'm so f*cking glad Halo 3 comes out in september, so I will have something to pass the time with ;D

I'm gonna stop yapping about mass effect for awhile now


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 18, 2007)

No online co-op = gay. Sorry to say but all this customization doesn't matter to me as much as that...


----------



## MS81 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm just happy Guilty Gear 2 is coming for 360.


----------



## elnaruto (Jul 18, 2007)

Release date for halo 3 is september 25th. (my birthday too lol)


----------



## gabha (Jul 18, 2007)

MS exec pwns forum n00b.

I'd rep him for that .


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 18, 2007)

Crazy rarely plays any multi.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey all and slime/DS should update the front page to add the Xbox 360 fanclub 

Click on the link in my sig and it will take you there


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 19, 2007)

Halo 2 is fun, but I'm a bit of a noob at it.  

Crazymtf, how come you deleted me on your friends? T_T

I thought we had a New Yorker thing going here.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2007)

Just finished fixing my friend's 360 which got the 3RROD.  This shit works wonders now and has better cooling.  I am officially better than 360 Tech Support.  Fuck that MS warranty. XD


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2007)

damn I need a action/adventure game for my 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn I need a action/adventure game for my 360.



Assassins creed ! Though not till November 


join the 360 fanclub


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished fixing my friend's 360 which got the 3RROD.  This shit works wonders now and has better cooling.  I am officially better than 360 Tech Support.  Fuck that MS warranty. XD



Where's the business card?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Assassins creed ! Though not till November
> 
> 
> join the 360 fanclub



I'm talking about DMC4,Heavenly sword and NG2 not that sorry excuse for an action game.


----------



## karate1kid (Jul 19, 2007)

xbox 360 looks shweet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm talking about DMC4,Heavenly sword and NG2 not *that sorry excuse for an action game.*


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Halo 2 is fun, but I'm a bit of a noob at it.
> 
> Crazymtf, how come you deleted me on your friends? T_T
> 
> I thought we had a New Yorker thing going here.



I didn't delete you, didn't even go on my 360 yet since i added you  

@MG - Are you fucking insain? AC looks to be one of the best action adventure games of the year.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2007)

C,mon Ssj3 as you can tell I'm a fan of Japanese action games never was a fan of POP series.

had pt.1 wasn't my cup of tea but ppl like what they like ,you can't say I'm a complainer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you can't say I'm a complainer.



You complain often in this thread of a lack of something >__>

Normally it's about a lack of action games. Though it also always, always leads you to saying you want Ninja Gaiden 2.

This is not to bash you or anything mind you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> C,mon Ssj3 as you can tell I'm a fan of Japanese action games never was a fan of POP series.
> 
> had pt.1 wasn't my cup of tea but ppl like what they like ,you can't say I'm a complainer.




I'm sorry  I wanted to use that picture for a while now


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2007)

I want to complain to Team17/MS about Worms on XBLA. It needs updates.Now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

I need to get bomberman! that game is awesome! ( was playing the demo earlier today!)


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I didn't delete you, didn't even go on my 360 yet since i added you
> 
> @MG - Are you fucking insain? AC looks to be one of the best action adventure games of the year.



Ah, alright, but it still says pending on request hmmm.  I didn't know if you took me off because my brother plays on my account and if you played Halo 2 with him, you are in for his annoying bashing and maybe thought you deleted me because you thought it was me


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

Nope i didn't do that, i'll add you again. By the way where you gamer pic from?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

> Rockstar Games announces Bully: Scholarship Edition for the Xbox 360? and Wii?
> 
> New York, NY - July 19, 2007 - Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Bully: Scholarship Edition is coming to the Xbox 360? video game and entertainment system from Microsoft and the Wii? home video game system from Nintendo this Winter.
> 
> ...





 This is a good game!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is a good game!



Nice find, i love bully!


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I need to get bomberman! that game is awesome! ( was playing the demo earlier today!)



I'm glad that they went back to the old bomberman feel and look.
The last bomberman they decided to put out was :S.


----------



## Pein (Jul 19, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> I'm glad that they went back to the old bomberman feel and look.
> The last bomberman they decided to put out was :S.



they tried making a badass bomberman which was epic fail


----------



## Pein (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone else see that silicon knights the devs that are making too human are suing epic


----------



## MS81 (Jul 20, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> anyone else see that silicon knights the devs that are making too human are suing epic



yeah SK don't like the Unreal Engine.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

The thing thats pissing me off about Bomberman on XBL is that some people will lag and get an advantage. You can't kill them because they are blinking all over the place and their bombs seem to pick up on this too.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 20, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> they tried making a badass bomberman which was epic fail


Indeed.


Jotun said:


> The thing thats pissing me off about Bomberman on XBL is that some people will lag and get an advantage. You can't kill them because they are blinking all over the place and their bombs seem to pick up on this too.


Lag is serious business.   [lol] 

ANYWHO, yeah, thats pretty much with any game. Like if someone is lagging in Halo, they'll keep blinking in and out, making them capable to hit you, but you can't hit them. I utterly hate lag when it comes to games on live. I suppose some people can't help having shitty internet though.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 20, 2007)

ZOMG I want this game to have my babies.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> TBH, I've never played Hexic.  But maybe I will today...



Thanks for taking the challenge...

i have tried to do some geometry wars these days and damn... that is one of those games in which you either get it or don't and i obviously don't XD

what was you average score before going into the millions...?

because i have tried and damn i want to know if practice makes the diff.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Jul 20, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Jotun said:
> 
> 
> > The thing thats pissing me off about Bomberman on XBL is that some people will lag and get an advantage. You can't kill them because they are blinking all over the place and their bombs seem to pick up on this too.
> ...


The thing about lag, on Xboxlive, is that the people with the worst connection to the server/host are the ones that suffer the most. If there is just the one guy who lags, and he's not the host, he shouldn't be able to kill you any easier than it is for you to kill him. In fact, the one with the laggy connection should be the one to suffer the most negative effects of the lag. Of course none of this applies to stand-by and bridging.... but I think that the Xbox 360's version of Xboxlive is slowly taking care of this form of cheating.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> The thing about lag, on Xboxlive, is that the people with the worst connection to the server/host are the ones that suffer the most. If there is just the one guy who lags, and he's not the host, he shouldn't be able to kill you any easier than it is for you to kill him. In fact, the one with the laggy connection should be the one to suffer the most negative effects of the lag. Of course none of this applies to stand-by and bridging.... but I think that the Xbox 360's version of Xboxlive is slowly taking care of this form of cheating.



Ya it shouldn't work like that, but it ends up working that way. It's just really retarded.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 21, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 


















PGR4 screens.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 22, 2007)

My 360 chewed up my second copy of GOW.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 22, 2007)

Stranglehold pushed back for anyone who cared like me


----------



## carnage (Jul 22, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the top 4 pictures look like movies  aka not in game  the last 2 looked like in game.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Stranglehold pushed back for anyone who cared like me



Lol, I might rent that game 

I can't stop playing Castlevania  

And what makes that even more pathetic is I am going to be all over that on the PSP too  

Other than that I got all the costumes in Bomberman and am almost done on Normal mode in EDF (3 more modes to go  )


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2007)

OH SNAP Motion sensing for 360



I think Im a little late thougj


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol, I might rent that game
> 
> I can't stop playing Castlevania
> 
> ...



I'm getting the PSP vers also.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> PGR4 screens.


If your going to post massively old images you could at least post them at a decent resolution.


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Those were some of the first images ever released and the rain on the vehicles clearly needed some work.  Looks better in some aspects in the recent E3 images.


Not so much on the car in the back, but I would say to see it in motion before giving any final judgments on that particular subject.



			
				carnage said:
			
		

> the top 4 pictures look like movies aka not in game the last 2 looked like in game.


It's all in game.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah but the framerate is 30, the framerate for GTHD5 will be 60.


----------



## hyakku (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sure that that will be the standard in 2010 .


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah but the framerate is 30, the framerate for GTHD5 will be 60.


Not trying to say that they can't do it, but I would like to see that before I believe that.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Not trying to say that they can't do it, but I would like to see that before I believe that.



what r u talking about? GT 3-4 were always 60fps go and do your home work.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> what r u talking about? GT 3-4 were always 60fps go and do your home work.


I never said they couldn't do it, but 1080p and 60 fps is no small accomplishment with the top notch graphics this game will surely have.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 23, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I never said they couldn't do it, but 1080p and 60 fps is no small accomplishment with the top notch graphics this game will surely have.



yeah It will be 1080P and 60fps I promise you.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 24, 2007)

Splinter Cell: Conviction Delayed into 2008


Q_Q

At least that eliminates competition with some of the other hot titles of this year.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 24, 2007)

Well that is gonna be good. Now I can spend less money this year. WAY too many games comin out anyways. Besides, then it'll be even better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 24, 2007)

I plan on getting the darkness. I played the demo on Xbox live, and I have to say that it was good


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I plan on getting the darkness. I played the demo on Xbox live, and I have to say that it was good



Yep it's def a real fun game, but short as hell


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2007)

I was close to buying it, but I think I'll rent it instead. I still really want to finish Bulletwitch though, but I am not gonna pay more than 30 bucks for it xD


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2007)

I brought back another 360 to life last night.  I'm making bank off of fixing these 3RLODs. XD


----------



## MS81 (Jul 24, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I brought back another 360 to life last night.  I'm making bank off of fixing these 3RLODs. XD



yo fix mines DS I'll send it to you.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2007)

What's everyone picking up for there 360 this fall/winter? Gonna put my list of all games i want for all system *Not that I'ma buy them all at once, probably gonna pick some up when they cheaper*

*XBOX 360 - *
Bioshock
Blue Dragon
Dynasty warriors gundam
Area 51: Blacksite
Eternal Sonata
Warriors Orochi
Halo 3
Jerico 
GTA 4 *Thinking of getting it on PS3, said to be better on it*
Half life 2 orange box
Mass effect
Time shift
Assasins creed *Could be for ps3, whichever has it better*
Blade storm
left 4 dead
Kyne and leech
Army of two
Lost Odyssey 

*PS3 - *
Lair
Stranglehold
Warhawk *Need to check this up more.* 
Heavenly Sword
FolkLore
Rachet and Clank
Drake uncharted adventure
Unreal 3
Haze
Eight Days

*PS2 - *
Persona 3

*PSP ? *
Monster Hunter 2
Castlevania 


*DS - *
Megaman Force
Megaman ZX Advent
Phoenix wright 3 
Phoenix wright 4
Digimon RPG 2


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What's everyone picking up for there 360 this fall/winter? Gonna put my list of all games i want for all system *Not that I'ma buy them all at once, probably gonna pick some up when they cheaper*
> 
> *XBOX 360 - *
> Bioshock
> ...



The ones I bolded are the ones I will be getting and I am the same about GTA IV, whether to get it on PS3 or 360.  I also want the Naruto game for 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Surprised to see Lair there but not Heavenly sword. Glad to see a fellow blue dragon fan though


----------



## easts1d3raider (Jul 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What's everyone picking up for there 360 this fall/winter? Gonna put my list of all games i want for all system *Not that I'ma buy them all at once, probably gonna pick some up when they cheaper*
> 
> *XBOX 360 - *
> Bioshock
> ...



DAAAAAAAAAAAMN thats alot of games lol

Me I just want GTA IV ( which i pre-ordered) and the 360 naruto game. Also depending on how it does, the Age of Conan mmorpg for the PC.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 25, 2007)

Aw crap, I forgot to bold Halo 3, I also want Halo 3 >< why didn't I notice that on the list.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

Lol i almost forgot to add halo 3. As for Naruto game, i don't think ima get it simply because most naruto games suck.


----------



## Batman (Jul 25, 2007)

Mass Effect
Blue Dragon (when the price drops)
Eternal Sonata
Lost Odyssey 
Assassin Creed


Any news on Star Wars, the Force Unleashed?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2007)

360- Blue Dragon, Lost Odyssey & DMC4

PS3- Lair, Heavenly Sword, & Haze is the only shooter that looks interesting to me.

PSP- Castlevania


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 25, 2007)

360 Wise, I'll be picking up;
Bioshock
Blue Dragon
Eternal Sonata/Trusty Bell
Halo 3
Half life 2 orange box [<3]
Mass effect
Lost Odyssey 

I'm still 50/50 on Kane and Lynch.

Too Human is coming out soon too, right? I was planning on picking that up as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

^ Too human will most likely come out in 2008 not going to see that game this year.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Too human will most likely come out in 2008 not going to see that game this year.





We have display boxes for it up in Gamestop too, haha. I got my hopes up. 
Oh well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> We have display boxes for it up in Gamestop too, haha. I got my hopes up.
> Oh well.





So do I for some reason =/ Just from it not being at E3 and going through all this Epic trouble and Microsoft not saying it was a 2007 release in there conference made me think for sure that its coming Q1 2008.

Sucks though =/ I want to play 4 player co op with you all in that game !!!!!!


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 25, 2007)

Too Human will most likely will not be released after all that Silicon Knights suing Epic Games.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2007)

Nah Too human will drop before heads will.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 25, 2007)

i admit being exited about too human...

but after hearing dyack talk.... man i think i should reconsider.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

To human hasn't impressed me, if anything i'm more interested in Kingdom under fire: circle of doom.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2007)

*Limited Edition 300 Xbox 360 Elites*
Link removed

Officially the manliest console ever.

*GTA IV Previews by IGN*


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 25, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *Limited Edition 300 Xbox 360 Elites*
> Link removed
> 
> Officially the manliest console ever.



that is an easy easy photoshop job!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

300 One looks cool despite the movie being bleh.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> that is an easy easy photoshop job!!


Well that is only one view, but simple is good in this situation imo.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 25, 2007)

Ever since I saw Too Human gameplay footage, my hype for it deflated. Even the trailer/intro thingy I saw wasn't as great as I thought it would be. 

Nevertheless, I will pick it up when it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Too Human will most likely will not be released after all that Silicon Knights suing Epic Games.



There suing epic games about there unreal 3 stuff. They had to build a new engine the past year because of it  / modify the game.


something like that, thats why there suing for 75k.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 25, 2007)

ugh...IMO the 300 360 console is ugly!!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 25, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ugh...IMO the 300 360 console is ugly!!



It's just a Spartan Elite.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> It's just a Spartan Elite.



NOT JUST ANY SPARTAN.

THIS IS SPARRRRRRRRRRRRTA.


----------



## Batman (Jul 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Too human will most likely come out in 2008 not going to see that game this year.



Damn, this was gonna be my xbox live excuse this year.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> To human hasn't impressed me, if anything i'm more interested in Kingdom under fire: circle of doom.



yeah Circle of Doom will be the shiizznniitt because I have crusades and heroes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2007)

^Yeah, i love both heroes and crusades but this one won't be like them BUT the next one after suppose to be.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2007)

Xbox 360 HD-DVD Player Price Cut ($20) Plus bonus
Back Cover

It's $20 cheaper and if u buy it within the next 2 months u can get 5 free HD-DVDs out of a choice of 15.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

For all you Project Sylpheed players...



> Content: 6 New Missions & Weapons + Leaderboards
> Price: Free
> Availability: All regions except Japan
> Dash Text: [ESRB: T (Teen) FANTASY VIOLENCE,MILD BLOOD,MILD LANGUAGE,MILD SUGGESTIVE THEMES,USE OF ALCOHOL] Think you are truly an ace pilot? 6 new missions will challenge your skills and add 6 new super-weapons to your arsenal plus Xbox Live Leaderboard suppport to track your rank. Requires Project Sylpheed full retail game. Access Challenge Missions from the EXTRAS menu.



It's up now.  I would play this game as it's sitting right next to my 360, but DQS and Gundam Wii are taking up my time. XD  Sylpheed is awesome though.

As for the HD-DVD add-on, I might pick one up since porn and now anime (thanks to Bandai) are on that format.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 26, 2007)

> Availability: All regions except Japan



Lol owned.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought Blu-ray was ahead of HD-DVD Donkey Show.

Anyways, I might pick it up too, seems like a good idea if you get 5 movies free.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> I thought Blu-ray was ahead of HD-DVD Donkey Show.
> 
> Anyways, I might pick it up too, seems like a good idea if you get 5 movies free.



Blu Ray is ahead, DBZ is now on Blu Ray


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anime even benefit from HD besides the extra storage?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Blu Ray is ahead, DBZ is now on Blu Ray



WHAT? 9000?

Fuck, if they ever release an entire series on 1 BD instead of a box set, I'm in.  



> I thought Blu-ray was ahead of HD-DVD Donkey Show.



I never said it wasn't.  I was just mentioning how porn and Bandai published anime are on HD-DVD.


----------



## carnage (Jul 26, 2007)

theres lots of porn companies on the bluray wagon too like vivid for example.

anyways to your first point it would take a 45 gigabyte bluray disc to fit all 261 episodes of dbz.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't even opened my copy of Sylpheed xD

Between EDF and Castlevania, I seem to have no time >_>

I'll play it next week for sure.

Who is getting Two Worlds? Are we gonna make a private game and lvl up?


----------



## carnage (Jul 27, 2007)

which castlevania  there hasnt been any next gen ones im aware of


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 27, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I haven't even opened my copy of Sylpheed xD
> 
> Between EDF and Castlevania, I seem to have no time >_>
> 
> ...



I kind of 'loled' at the graphics in the Two Worlds game trailer, but I probably will end up buying it. Haha. I ended up checking out screenshots, and it didn't look as bad I thought it was.

I'll let you know ~


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2007)

Don't get what's good about two worlds? It looks terrible at the moment, am i missing something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> Does anime even benefit from HD besides the extra storage?



At otakon, bandai, and other companies had anime playing on HD DVD and it looks  amazing. 

plus the size per episode would be MUCH bigger than whats on a DVD... Could it be on 1 blue ray? I doubt it (unless they go above the 50 gig discs) just because HD quality video takes up alot of space.



PLus funimation is milking DBZ for whats its worth =/ I mean the widescreen thing they did was crap


----------



## carnage (Jul 27, 2007)

But when cartoon network was showing the uncut episodes that wasnt crap even tho it might have just been the japanese episodes dubbed.

anyways if bill gates love me  that make him a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2007)

*Famitsu Halo 3 scans*

*Spoiler*: __ 









omgar new multiplayer info.  From what I can see the second scan reveals to us the return of the elite player models for multiplayer along with their own armor sets.  Also shows the UNSC flying vehicle, something that is prolly a 3rd person covenant gun, and what I believe is an Elite wielding the Brute Hammer.  Some are saying the map "Guardian" is a remake of "Lockout" which is great if true.

If anyone could translate some of that to clear it up that would be great.



> plural persons coop (more than 2 ?)
> forge mode - free viewing, realtime map edit, share map, add vehicle and other objects in multiplay fighting.


What some guy on Gamersyde claims to have translated.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> At otakon, bandai, and other companies had anime playing on HD DVD and it looks  amazing.
> 
> plus the size per episode would be MUCH bigger than whats on a DVD... Could it be on 1 blue ray? I doubt it (unless they go above the 50 gig discs) just because HD quality video takes up alot of space.
> 
> ...



No it wasn't, it's fine. I've seen DBZ 3 times *The whole series* and now buying the boxsets of the uncut remastered and there fine. A little cutoff on bottom and top that barely effect it doesn't make it crap when there's 39 episodes in a 25 dollar package.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get what's good about two worlds? It looks terrible at the moment, am i missing something?



Oblivion/Diablo basically. I have been wanting to play something that felt like a MMO without actually getting into a MMO xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2007)

Humm i dunno, i just can't see what's good about it, maybe when i read a review or something.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol I just told you, if you don't like the aspect of Diablo and Oblivion with online play then the game isn't for you. It doesn't seem to offer anything new or outstanding. Like I said, the reason I want to play is for the MMO aspect of the game. (I am playing with 2-3 friends for sure in a little party)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 27, 2007)

The DBZ Remastered editions? I only got Season 2 right now, planning to get Season 3 when it comes. It'd be strange to see it all on one BR disc.

And damn EA, they're making a Marvel Fighter for Xbox 360 and PS3. If they make it anything like Marvel vs. Capcom then DAMN YOU EA! I want it on my Nintendo. ;_;


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 27, 2007)

360 is the best...

ohh yeah...Donkey Snow my gamertag is:

breeze


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol I just told you, if you don't like the aspect of Diablo and Oblivion with online play then the game isn't for you. It doesn't seem to offer anything new or outstanding. Like I said, the reason I want to play is for the MMO aspect of the game. (I am playing with 2-3 friends for sure in a little party)



I do like oblivion but it doesn't look nearly as good  I dunno i'll see. 

@Taichi - Where is this marvel fighter you talk about?


----------



## Pein (Jul 27, 2007)

EA announced a marvel fighter being made by EA chicago same studio that do the fight night series and DJ icon hopes they dont fuck it up like they did with icon


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 27, 2007)

Going to send my 360 in repairs because I keep get this the Insert disc inside an xbox 360 console message. I think its the DVD drive, I have the samsung/toshiba one and heard that they suck. Hopefully they'll replace it and not give me a refurb.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> EA announced a marvel fighter being made by EA chicago same studio that do the fight night series and DJ icon hopes they dont fuck it up like they did with icon


Icon was terrible but yeah it wasn't as good as the old Def jams, but i love fight knight, hope it turns out good


----------



## Twilit (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to bug the 360 veterans again...but I have another question...

I'm trying to save money to get one of these things, and I should be getting about 200-ish dollars soon, so I want to ask:

Core or 400 dollar package? Elite is out of the question, because I don't need it, but here's what I plan to hopefully be doing:

I want to play online as much as possible (I dont know the prices/benefits of silver or gold)

I'll probably only be buying Gears and Halo3 as of now, so I don't know what kinda memory I'll need.

I don't have an HDTV, so I don't need any of that 1080p stuff.

I would like to chat with people on Live...


So, what would be a better buy with all of the stuff I'll be using? I figured I'd be buying this at a good time, what with Halo coming out and such, and the fix of the defective 360s.


Edit: To save a bunch of money, (on my car insurance ) would buying used be sensible?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 28, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Sorry to bug the 360 veterans again...but I have another question...
> 
> I'm trying to save money to get one of these things, and I should be getting about 200-ish dollars soon, so I want to ask:
> 
> ...



Pro is the way to go. Because of all the map packs they put out for Gears, and the fact that Halo 3 will probably have quite a few you're going to need the space of a hard drive. Since it's like 99$ to purchase on it's own may as well buy the Pro, and get the head set for free. 


Silver is free but most games require gold for online multiplayer. It comes with a month of gold free so you can decide if you like it or not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 28, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Sorry to bug the 360 veterans again...but I have another question...
> 
> I'm trying to save money to get one of these things, and I should be getting about 200-ish dollars soon, so I want to ask:
> 
> ...



Get the Pro, because it's $349 at Walmart. =)



Possible price cuts are probably going to happen this month with $50 off all SKUs.  So basically that means...

$249 weaksauce version
$349 pro
$429 Elite


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 28, 2007)

lol Bill Gates

how we love u so


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you for yall concern.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm glad we have 50 dollar cut and a 20$ cut on HD-DVD now if Bill could make limited edition HD-DVD.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Though is that price drop offcial? would be cool for my friend who wants one   I basically bugged him to get one because of the great rpgs, other rare stuff  




> Eternal Sonata reviewed in new OXM




*Spoiler*: __ 



8.0




Here are the synopsis bullets from the review:

+Gorgeous to Behold, with adorable character designs.
+ Beautiful Music, good voice acting, and bizarr-o storyline.
- The gameplay is very average.

They say it took them 35 hours to complete, I was worried about the length.. can't wait for this one!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2007)

Average gameplay? I thought it was actually a fun gameplay type. Still buying it though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 28, 2007)

Once again thank you for yall concerns(sarcasm)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2007)

Ya well OXP is really not that good of a mag ever since they overrated fight knight and gave it a 10.0 =/ 


The gameplay in ES is really stunning compared to alot of RPGS out there ( going by whats in the demo) PLus 8.0 is a good score.


@hell

hush you, you got a 3 year warranty


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 28, 2007)

That's for the the 3ROD but I got 2 year service contract with MS, if it wasn't for that I would of been paying.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2007)

this

There's a few bits of information on the new Marvel fighter there, but really just the developer's vision of what they want the game to be.  Or maybe it's just EA propaganda.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

*WTF @ EGM*


*Spoiler*: __ 




 Blue Dragon: 6.5, 7.5, 6.5
it has neither strong characters nor gripping storytelling, the battle system is "stellar" but unaccompanied by any sort of interesting plot to hang your hat on. bryan is a bit easier on the story than andrew fitch (who had the lead review), and ray called it "safe."



Credit goes to TigerHeli99 for the link.





for the past 3 years EGM has been giving bad reviews on alot of high profile games and most of them where JRPGS. Kinda starting to piss me off and really this review was just STUPID ( go out and read it , seriously =/ ) 

I mean I think IGN will give it higher than a 7.5 but its not the score that I care to much for its there review overall stupid .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

They gave Persona 3 a high score, and Lair and Dynasty Warriors: Gundam more or less got the same mark.

Blue Dragon is a basic RPG and not much else beyond graphics and the namesake of a few guys involved. This isn't breaking news.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

Eh, but they gave horrible reviews in the past and you should read the review.


Not to mention that they  gave Baten Kaitos Origins a 4.5 and a horrible written review on top of it , and that game was well worth more than a 4.5 ( hell going that low means that the game is broken, not playable, and has alot of bugs, which it did not )


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

I think their 'horrible' reviews by some are due to the fact they use a different rating setup where a 5 on Gamespot would be bad, but on EGM it would be average. I wouldn't disagree to the fact there probably is ONE bad review.



> The 1UP Network features reviews from our panel of experts, including our editors at Electronic Gaming Monthly and Games For Windows Magazine. We rate games on a scale of 1-10 with .5 increments. Anything we score in the 9-10 range is considered excellent, 7-8.5 is good, 5-6.5 is average, 3-4.5 is bad, and 0-2.5 is terrible.



EGM gave Baten Kaitos a 8.0, 7.5, and a 6.5, so it is not bad


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

So lair/blue dragon/Dynasty warriors all average to them, I'll probably play them for hours


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I think their 'horrible' reviews by some are due to the fact they use a different rating setup where a 5 on Gamespot would be bad, but on EGM it would be average. I wouldn't disagree to the fact there probably is ONE bad review.
> 
> 
> 
> EGM gave Baten Kaitos a 8.0, 7.5, and a 6.5, so it is not bad



Electronic Gaming Monthly

11/1/2006

5.67 out of 10

56.7% 


For Baten Kaitos and that was the main reviews avg , not all three ( which drops it to a 4.5, I have the mag  )


PLus I agree with you about how sites rate differently and what not.. O well, its EGM


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 29, 2007)

i dunno why SSJ is getting so bent out of shape over a review, either buy it or not. Crazy you always like these wack ass games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> i dunno why SSJ is getting so bent out of shape over a review, either buy it or not. Crazy you always like these wack ass games.



Not wack, there good. I don't play the same garbage *GOW* over and over again


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

Eh, you just seem to be blooping cause it's EGM and they didn't give Blue Dragon a high score, Mr. Blue Dragon <3

And...Baten Kaitos didn't come out in 2006. Unless you are referring to the prequel, which it seems you are. I haven't played that, so I don't have anything to say about it. Besides, it's still a average score >_>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Not wack, there good. I don't play the same garbage *GOW* over and over again



It seems that you sucked at the game, Its fun playing against people that are good. GOW is like one the most played games on Live fool.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> i dunno why SSJ is getting so bent out of shape over a review, either buy it or not. Crazy you always like these wack ass games.



thats true, Gamerankings.com basically has it at a 89% average so I should not worry 

But the reason why I was upset is the fact that I order from them and the past couple months has been crappy reviews / written pieces and its ticking me off! no more money to them  



Goofy Time said:


> Eh, you just seem to be blooping cause it's EGM and they didn't give Blue Dragon a high score, Mr. Blue Dragon <3




MAAAYYYBEeee ( In  a brad bit sounding way, when he was in Mr and Mrs smith) 



> And...Baten Kaitos didn't come out in 2006. Unless you are referring to the prequel, which it seems you are. I haven't played that, so I don't have anything to say about it. Besides, it's still a average score >_>



Talking about the prequel.  Although imo a 5 is like an F not average.. What school did EGM go to


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

Well if 5 is a F what's a 1?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

^ STill an F


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

Awh, it should be a Z, for Zerrrrrro.

Or ABAP.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ STill an F



Bleh 5 is still good. As long as you enjoy the game it's all that matters


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bleh 5 is still good. As long as you enjoy the game it's all that matters



This is true, but alot of people go off by reviews and if a game does not sell, then they stop making it  


Ummm, though it depends on the game I mean people still  buying DW games


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I mean people still  buying DW games



 SOMEONE WHO FALLS IN THE SAME BOAT AS HOW I FEEL ABOUT THOSE GAMES.

Lets have mankids plz


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah i'd be one of those DW buyers, can't wait for DW: Gundam ^_^


----------



## carnage (Jul 29, 2007)

just so you all know  all  xbox 360s are covered for 3 years from the time your purchased yours and repair is free.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jul 29, 2007)

^good

i have a habit of braking things


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *WTF @ EGM*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



like i said the game lacks something, the "it" that makes games great...

i was expecting this... the game is average.

High profile games don't guarantee and great score.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2007)

EGM can continue to be elitist game snobs until they literally have no one who takes them seriously for all I care.

BUT, you all need to get to circuit city as fast as you can! .

I am going to try and head there the next chance I get and, with the help of one of my brothers, pick up 6400 points for $40


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jul 29, 2007)

I actually prefer the EGM (ziff Davis) score system.

what's the point of having 6 points grades of BAD??? (1 - 6) instead have more points grades of good.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Jul 30, 2007)

Halo 3 to feature bisexual brutes?:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow...that sorta news...is news worthy?


----------



## Pein (Jul 30, 2007)

nope on 1up podcast they said all that stuff would not make final game


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2007)

Giant Enemy Crab said:


> Halo 3 to feature bisexual brutes?:


Honestly I don't understand why something like that is even getting coverage.  Saw an article just like that on Joystiq.  It's just one of the numerous mildly amusing voice clips that is played in Halo 3.

The secret ending of Halo 1 showed Sgt. Johnson hugging an Elite as they were blown away by the Pillar of Autumn explosion oh noez!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2007)

lol I'm double posting in this here Xbox 360 thread. (for the sake of a bump of course)

The evidence is piling up.




*Spoiler*: _Circuit City_ 









Finally something that says an Elite price drop, but damn you Microsoft why won't you give us something solid to work with.


----------



## Shishou (Jul 31, 2007)

*Halo 3 will feature 4 player co-op single player.*

I snickered


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2007)

Yea I can believe those articles because I can totally understand them.

edit:

Got some rough translations for the _few_ of us out there who don't happen to speak Dutch.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Of course this isn't enough to convince me to believe it is real, but now I would say it is possible or maybe even very likely.  Honestly I never would have thought 4 player co-op would make it in.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 31, 2007)

It's been confirmed by Luke Smith and Tyson Green at GAF. There'll be a new article at Bungie.net later today to accompany this news, as well as this week's podcast from Bungie(which is supposed to discuss this in detail).

LOL @ all the kids who were makin' such a fuss a few weeks back. Bungie hadn't even confirmed that it wouldn't be in, even said it would be possible to implement it through DLC at a later time--yet everybody still raised hell and villainized Bungie.

Now, not only are we getting online co-op... It's with *four fucking people!* [highlight]EAT IT![/highlight] XD

I can't _wait_ for this game. Wonder what the 3rd and 4th player models are going to be like? Copies of the Master Chief and the Arbiter, or completely seperate characters? There was an image of Sargeant Johnson's silhouette on the official Halo 3 site that had him wearing what seemed to be an ODST, or SPARTAN armor...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> like i said the game lacks something, the "it" that makes games great...
> 
> i was expecting this... the game is average.
> 
> High profile games don't guarantee and great score.



I could see Blue Dragon getting a 7.5
I think I will have alot of fun playing it tho


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2007)

So yea... QQ Macbook Pro or Xbox 360+Halo3...


----------



## SaiST (Jul 31, 2007)

Click to enlarge​
... *Aaaaahh!!*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2007)

also I was not doubting that halo would not have 4 player online co op. I mean COD 4 does, so I was expecting it for halo 3.


----------



## Xell (Jul 31, 2007)

Guys. I'm going to get a 360 for my birthday. I really want one so I can play on teh intarwebs, but I'm scared of the Red Ring.. Is it common? I've also seen videos that wraping a towel around it can fix it. God, help me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2007)

^ You really do not need to worry about the three rings to much. Even if it happens to you , you will have a 3 year warranty from microsoft for it. 

also is it common? roughly 30% of the time yes.


----------



## Pein (Jul 31, 2007)

Cod4 looks to be the best fps of the year and 4 player co op is gonna kickass same for halo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 31, 2007)

*RE5 is using the Lost Planet graphics engine*
*



			1UP: Since the game is for PS3 and Xbox 360, does this indicate that the game is using the Lost Planet engine, or is it an all-new technology?
		
Click to expand...

*


> KI: This is the same engine...it's not an engine made specifically for Lost Planet...it's more of an engine designed to make it easier to make multi-platform games. We can now make multiplatform games much easier than having to make it specifically for one platform and reconvert everything for another, which is a party of our strategy. But of course we've been working on RE5 now and Lost Planet is already out, but the engine itself has gone through a lot of tuning and tweaking and improvements. So it's not going to look like Lost Planet with different settings. It'll look much much better.
> *
> 1UP: This question might be a little touchy because I'm not sure of the politics involved, but is Shinji Mikami involved with this at all?*
> 
> KI: Mikami-san is not involved with the game. We feel we have plenty of talented people. We have most of the people who worked on RE4 plus we have very talented people who came over from the Clover Studio team, and we brought in some other really talented game developers, so we feel we have enough great people that even without Mikami-san this should be a great game.







The main guy behind Re4 is not behind this game


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't really like RE4 so I guess it's sort of a win win?


----------



## Hubbahubba (Jul 31, 2007)

I just got ring rolled after ..lessee...6 months.

Sigh, I hope this doesn't mean that I gotta replace the hard drive too...way too much time spent on oblivion.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I didn't really like RE4 so I guess it's sort of a win win?



No, it's bad since RE4 was the only good one :amazed


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Crazy, your crazy

...

The Darkness is pretty fun, rented it. Almost done I think, I am in hell for the second time, hopefully I can shoot down 6 planes.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Jul 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol I'm double posting in this here Xbox 360 thread. (for the sake of a bump of course)
> 
> The evidence is piling up.
> 
> ...



yeah ive been looking at that and i gotta say, with the exception of the premium, the price cuts suck ass. with all these red rings of death, i still cant justify getting the 360.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll w8 til Xmas to get a core falcon which will have an HDMI and cables for it.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone know if any stores have live memberships on sale? Mine just expired today >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm loving the Four player co op on Halo 3


----------



## Pein (Aug 1, 2007)

Halo 3 looks great


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2007)

Indeed halo 3 looks great.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 1, 2007)

my friends ain't shit saying that Halo3 looks like Halo2


----------



## Jotun (Aug 1, 2007)

I got the Ring of Death for like 3 secs so I disconnected everything and reconnected. It worked.

Scared the shit outta me xD


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I got the Ring of Death for like 3 secs so I disconnected everything and reconnected. It worked.
> 
> Scared the shit outta me xD


Happened to me too


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 1, 2007)

Happened to me when my power went out.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 2, 2007)

Beat The Darkness. Got pretty tight at the end. Pissed me off how I killed a bum in the beginning of the game and find out you need him to finish one of the side quests at the end. I had every side quest done and just needed his to get that one achievement -_-

Now to conquer EDF on all modes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2007)

*Grand Theft Auto IV Delayed To 2008*



> Grab your Christmas wishlists and your giant red Sharpie, as Take-Two Interactive has revealed that Grand Theft Auto IV for the Xbox 360 and PLAYSTATION 3 has been delayed until April 2008 at the earliest. The game was originally scheduled to ship in the middle of October, but "due to additional development time required to complete the title" the game has been pushed back.
> 
> Strauss Zelnick, Chairman of Take-Two clarified in a statement that "Certain elements of development proved to be more time-intensive than expected, especially given the commitment for a simultaneous release on two very different platforms."
> 
> ...





Cosplay


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I posted a big ass WTF in the PS3 one, and I'll do it here, I speak for everyone when I say this...

*WTF!?*


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, more time for them to really polish the game and put out a masterpiece.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2007)

nice one DS nice


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 2, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> Well I posted a big ass WTF in the PS3 one, and I'll do it here, I speak for everyone when I say this...
> 
> *WTF!?*




i just have to add too =|

im pissed now


*WTF?!?!?*


----------



## Jotun (Aug 2, 2007)

Well I guess more times to beat all the other games coming out? 

xD


----------



## MS81 (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah I can't w8 til MS release the falcon chip 45-65nm so I can buy a core version w/HMI I'm also trying to buy a new HDTV. vizio 42 1080P


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 2, 2007)

My 360 will be at the repair center 2morrow.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 3, 2007)

Bioshock gets a 10/10 in some magazine and in the PC magazine it scored a 95%, higher then even half life 2 *Which should of gotten 85% anyway* but still good news ^_^


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> yeah I can't w8 til MS release the falcon chip 45-65nm so I can buy a core version w/HMI I'm also trying to buy a new HDTV. vizio 42 1080P



vizio's are terrible. or at least i always see them being returned at Costco.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2007)

for real that's bad because it's ppl on it's site saying they're okay.


----------



## Hubbahubba (Aug 4, 2007)

My 360 stopped working, got the three red lights, tried all the troubleshooting steps..still buggered.

So do I contact microsoft about replacement? Or do I just go to the place of purchase and get it replaced there.

I have so many hours logged into oblivion I can't imagine having it all gone.

Is the problem with the hard drive or the console itself? can I keep the hard drive and just replace the console itself?

oh noes.


----------



## Pein (Aug 4, 2007)

call microsoft they will send you a box to put your 360 in ship it to the address they tell you just the console and dont worry about your hdd its the console thats broke the hdd is fine


----------



## slimscane (Aug 5, 2007)

Uh oh guys, if this is true... well, if it's true I think I might cry XD



			
				SEGA TGS 2007 games lineup leaked? said:
			
		

> * Beijing 2008: the Official Videogame of the Olympic Games
> * ChuChu Rocket! (XBLA)
> * Fighters Megamix 2
> * Happy Tree Friends False Alarm (XBLA)
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2007)

Am i the only one who thought shamue was pretty lame series?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2007)

Back in the Dreamcast days I liked Shenmue 1 for some reason, but when I picked up Shenmue 2 for Xbox for about 4 bucks I thought it would be a great value.  Ultimately, I still felt ripped off.


----------



## Pein (Aug 6, 2007)

shenmue big factor dreamcast died and I sent alot of you friend requests its from nyccapo so accept it


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2007)

bring on Fighters Megamix 2 and Jet set radio.


----------



## Batman (Aug 6, 2007)

Shenmue and Jet Set Radio, hells yeah.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2007)

Got the godfather *Review in sig* pretty awesome.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2007)

I dunno if I want Blue dragon or Heavenly sword.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2007)

HS is to ballin. Must get that!


----------



## Pein (Aug 7, 2007)

price drop confirmed starting tomorrow on wednesday


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2007)

50 bucks off each version.
299-core
349-pro
429-elite

plus 20 bucks off HD-DVD so that puts pro at a better price than PS3.

think about it, you have to get an HDMI or Component cables for PS3 which is gonna cost you 15-70 bucks and you need a remote and head set which will run you another 60 bucks. so 

PS3-560+HDMI price= expensive

360-Pro 530+VGA=less expensive IMO


----------



## carnage (Aug 7, 2007)

ps3 comes with component if i remember correctly


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 7, 2007)

MS81 said:


> 50 bucks off each version.
> 299-core
> 349-pro
> 429-elite
> ...



It is $30 off the elite, $50 off the pro and $20 off the core... not $50 off each

also you can get HDMI cables for $15 or maybe less on the interwebs and the Bt headset that comes with Warhawk is $20...

i wanted the elite to be $400  it made sense that way and the core for $250 that way it could give a decent competition to the wii...


----------



## Pein (Aug 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> ps3 comes with component if i remember correctly


nope composite I bought some hdmi cables cheap fom amazon so not a big problem they didn't include one and btw eternal sonata demo out its great


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 7, 2007)

if you guys were wondering about the dashboard update today....it was nothing really...just an update to prepare for the wireless controllers for Guitar Hero III


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 7, 2007)

I have to say Eternal sonata is one freaking amazing game =0


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 7, 2007)

ES is indeed kickass, told you all


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Stranglehold demo out tomorrow *Well today, 8th*


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2007)

stangle hold most expensive next gen game yet 30 million anyway gaming department vote for me in my colosseum match


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2007)

Dw6 for 360, fuuuuuuuuck yah! 
it was only a matter of time (before dw6 would come, that is) xDDDDD


----------



## Pein (Aug 8, 2007)

wow now everyone can play repetition warriors 6


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, Stranglehold is junky but fun.  Not as good as Max Payne though.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2007)

I bet you wouldn't say that in Lu Bu's face

Two Worlds and Blue Dragon this month, wewt


----------



## Nexas (Aug 8, 2007)

I know this isn't much of a 360 question, but does anyone know what you need to use a 360 controller on GFW games?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I bet you wouldn't say that in Lu Bu's face
> 
> Two Worlds and Blue Dragon this month, wewt



 I can't wait to see the new cutscenes when Lu Bu appears xD
man, that guy can kill by saying his name alone xD

I'm looking forward to see if two worlds will be anything to buy... I hope so  but some things about it makes me go...meh :/


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 8, 2007)

So everyone has heard about the 360 prems having HDMI now.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 8, 2007)

and here's the article for the above post:


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Wow, Stranglehold is junky but fun.  Not as good as Max Payne though.



Really not as good as Max payne? Friend of mine who loves Max payne *I do too* Said it's better then Max payne 1 but not on the level of two. I myself can't get the demo cause it freezes at 11%  But i'll try it later.


----------



## Kaki (Aug 8, 2007)

> *Rockstar: GTA IV *Development Limited by Xbox 360
> 
> Rockstar creative vice president Dan Houser has admitted that bringing the next iteration of GTA to the Xbox 360 is more challenging because there's no guarantee of a hard drive in every unit and disc space is limited to DVD instead of Blu-ray.



I don't have a link for that.....too lazy.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2007)

Puzzle Fighter Gamer pics are bad ass xD


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 8, 2007)

Donkey dunno about you but as a Max payne fan this Stranglehold stands on it's own as a great action game. I can't say i love it as much as Max payne 2 but already like it more then the first, it's just so badass ^_^


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2007)

Like I said, Stranglehold is fun.  If anything, it's a good B-level game with an A-level skin over it.  I mean, you're Chow Yun Fat.  That alone makes it badass. XD

The sliding over the tables gets annoying when you don't mean it though.  Precision shots in the nuts are awesome though.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 9, 2007)

^I agree with pretty much everything you said, especially the precision shots, love them ^_^ Video impression i'm making now shows off the basics


----------



## MS81 (Aug 9, 2007)

still w8ing for Blue Dragon,& Too Human this year.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 9, 2007)

Too Human isn't coming out this year, but yea I can't wait to play Blue Dragon.


----------



## Pein (Aug 9, 2007)

blue dragon i didnt like the demo for it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 9, 2007)

I want to play the COD4 beta.


----------



## Tash (Aug 9, 2007)

The only XBox game I'm looking forward to is Halo3 for right now.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 10, 2007)

Idk if I will be able to answer the 3 trivia questions on the spot to get a token for CoD4 Beta


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 10, 2007)

The Stranglehold demo was so much fun... temped to buy the game *checks bank account*... i think not 

and the soda turning the tequila white? :amazed is that even possible? ... I'm not the alcohol kinda guy <.<


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 10, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> The Stranglehold demo was so much fun... temped to buy the game *checks bank account*... i think not
> 
> and the soda turning the tequila white? :amazed is that even possible? ... I'm not the alcohol kinda guy <.<



Dunno but as you see in my video recording i love shooting shit in slow motion and of course "Shot the balls with special aiming"


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2007)

We're so close to the release of Bioshock. I've been saving up my cash for the last three months in anticipation of this. If this game is half as good as the hype is claiming it to be I know that i'll be in possession of something great.

Mass effect is also building up on my personal hype-o-meter.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2007)

​
Welcome back, friend.

He isn't alone though.  He brought his friend the Firebomb (incendiary grenade).


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nexas said:


> I know this isn't much of a 360 question, but does anyone know what you need to use a 360 controller on GFW games?



Wow, I can't believe that your question was ignored, in this "Gaming Department"...............

Anyways, if you have vista, all you need to do is plug in your 360 controller (once you reach the start menu of your GFW game). As for XP, I'm not totally sure but I'm positive that windows will recognize the controller, as well, on that OS. "Results will vary", but the 360 controller is pretty much plug-n-play on Windows Vista.

.....of course this applies to the USB wired controller


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Wow, I can't believe that your question was ignored, in this "Gaming Department"...............


I hope you can feel the massive amounts of care emanating from me.

Honestly, I don't think many of us, if any, play GFW games and much less with a PC Xbox 360 controller.  It was a simple question he could have just googled for himself, so naturally no one felt compelled to find the answer for him when he can do it just as easily.

In other new, Age of Conan: Hyborian whatever was delayed into 2008.  Shooting for a March 25th release.  Probably not much of a surprise, but I'm sure some here would like what looks to be a decent MMORPG for their Xbox 360.

Also,  imo.

Guilty Gear 2 Overture images


ive never played any of the games, but wtf is that isnt it supposed to be awesomely detailed 2d sprites and crap?


----------



## Pein (Aug 10, 2007)

every time I see cod4 i cant believe its real time its just so good looking i cant Wait for the beta


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Mountain Dew Releases the New Beverage, "GAME
FUEL", Targeting Hardcore 360 Gamers Who Will Begin
Their Online Battle For Glory This September on Halo 3!!*​


> Inspired by the most anticipated game release of the year, Halo® 3, Mountain Dew has created a limited-time only beverage called Mountain Dew Game Fuel.
> 
> It's Dew with an invigorating blast of citrus cherry flavor and more caffeine for maximum intensity. Game Fuel will give you an edge on the competition because it's cranked up to keep you going. Game Fuel is available in stores nationwide for only 12 weeks, starting August 13. Visit substance to find out more.








In other news........... ???


Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



hhmmmmm... hostility....??

It seems that my answering of Nexas' question has, somehow, offended you in some way. However, I haven't yet narrowed it down to one possibility. (you might be of some help, in this regard)
Do you mind pointing out if I.....

*A.* Broke some hush-hush forum code by answering his post, and  
 you're charged with carrying out the consequences of my 
 faux-pas? 
*B.* Just happened to have posted a reply while you were not in the 
 best of moods (that time of the month)?
*C.* Fallen victim to a resident forum-tard who 
 was so hell bent on finding negativity in my forum post that they foolishly
 misinterpreted the most innocent and helpful of replies as having something
 to do with any other members of our forum site other 
 than Nexas, himself?

*If the answer is *B*, I'll have to, regrettably, inform you that I can't guarantee that I will ever be sensitive to your EMO-tions, unless, I am provided with a dependable CHART of your
"forum-surfing-menstrual-cycle"  

*SERIOUS BUSSINESS*


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> In other news........... ???
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


There was no hostility.  Your trying too hard.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 11, 2007)

damn that pic of Halo3 looks sweet.


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

people say the halo soda tastes like crap


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> people say the halo soda tastes like crap



The New mountain dew does taste bad =/ taste like cough syrup , they had alot down at otakon for promotion purposes for halo 3.


----------



## Tash (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww shit I just found out about bioshock!!! The releases of halo and bioshock are soo close together and I only have money for one which should I get???


----------



## Pein (Aug 11, 2007)

bioshock there saying its better half life


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2007)

Two Worlds ships the 21st instead of the 14th?

Gay Xbox official site xD


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

@ bajan, if u like live you might aswell get halo coz every1 will be on that shit

so long without my 360 

a whole summer, gnna play darkness o.w thought it would give me sumfin to do for a day


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2007)

The Darkness was a pretty damn good rent game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

My brother bought it, and he already beat it XD.

I like how if you are leaning against a wall, your arms will lean out to the open space. That's awfully clever.


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

start talking about it after i pwn it please!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> My brother bought it, and he already beat it XD.
> 
> I like how if you are leaning against a wall, your arms will lean out to the open space. That's awfully clever.



Kind of annoying if you are trying to do shit fast IMO.

I still can't believe I fucked myself out of an achievement just cuz I killed the bum in the first chapter. Did every sidequest and just needed one more guy, guess who that bastard was? The dead bum.


----------



## little nin (Aug 11, 2007)

im looking forward to it


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Halo 3 Preorders Pass One Million Mark*​


> Published August 9, 2007
> 
> Redmond, Washington?As the countdown continues for the entertainment event of the year?the launch of Halo? 3?the video game continues to set records and establish new precedents for an entertainment launch. Today, Microsoft announced that preorders in North America for the exclusive Xbox 360? title have exceeded the one-million milestone.
> 
> ...









ZeroDegrees said:


> people say the halo soda tastes like crap


Is there any Mountain Dew flavor that people haven't said, "tastes like crap"?

I, myself, can't think of any energy drink or high caffinated soda that people have "generally agreed" tastes really great, don't think that I'll be wasting my hard earned dollars (not really hard earned) on this "novelty" of a power drink. I'm not really into novelties or "collecting" in general (I've only preordered two copies of the regular "edition" Halo 3 disk and that's it).


----------



## Akuma (Aug 11, 2007)

Mass Effect and Eternal Sonata owns this platform atm, IMO of course.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 11, 2007)

360 just has a fantastic line up this year. Bioshock, Mass Effect, and Halo 3 are already on my must buy list.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 11, 2007)

I'll have to go to local game store instead of a big retailer in fear of HALO3 being sold out.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll have to go to local game store instead of a big retailer in fear of HALO3 being sold out.



Halo 2 wasn't sold out, had like 80 copies in gamestop.


----------



## Tash (Aug 11, 2007)

Ahaa I got it I'll buy halo when it come out because multiplayer will be hot when it first get out. Then in a few months my interest in halo will be winding down and I'll pick up bioshock when the price is nice and low.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Halo 2 wasn't sold out, had like 80 copies in gamestop.



there were like 10 collector's editions out on launch day too. we (meaning best buy) still have a shitload of pre-orders for halo 3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

Did anyone preorder Halo @ at 7-11?  I did. XD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 11, 2007)

^why would that matter?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Did anyone preorder Halo @ at 7-11?  I did. XD



I almost did, since I am an avid Seven-Elevener. Something didn't seem quite right about preordering a game at the same place I buy snowballs and Slurpees tho


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Did anyone preorder Halo @ at 7-11?  I did. XD



Lol, i don't think mine has pre-orders for halo.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I almost did, since I am an avid Seven-Elevener. Something didn't seem quite right about preordering a game at the same place I buy snowballs and Slurpees tho



"Oh you spent 60 bucks to preorder a game? At our store? I thought you ordered 60 bucks worth of coffee flavored Slurpee."


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 11, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> ^why would that matter?


Because I can refill my 42 ounce cup and grab some Heineken while I pick up my game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Because it's 7-11.  That's why.










the 7 and 11, thats epic


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the 7 and 11, thats epic



Am i missing something?


----------



## staradderdragoon (Aug 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Because I can refill my 42 ounce cup and grab some Heineken while I pick up my game.



haha. i guess. heineken is meh though (shiner bock ftw! haha). i didnt realize u could pre-order at 7-11 either.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> "Oh you spent 60 bucks to preorder a game? At our store? I thought you ordered 60 bucks worth of coffee flavored Slurpee."



 

or 60 lottery tickets

or too much jerky

or those stupid morning after pills they sport 

or even the mojo boosters


----------



## carnage (Aug 12, 2007)

Amp is the best tasting energy drink  it tastes better than redbull even.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish a 7-11 was by my crib.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> Amp is the best tasting energy drink  it tastes better than redbull even.



I prefer Bawls myself. Its taste is reminiscent of Sprite, and it usually provides at least a halo tournaments worth of hyperactive activity


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2007)

amp and even jolt do not compare to Bawls... That drink is pure crazyness with over 65% caffeine in it.


----------



## Pein (Aug 12, 2007)

get on live fuckers bioshock demo is out


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> get on live fuckers bioshock demo is out



Demo is interesting, for about two minutes, then it's balls. I'm close to branding this title as Over Hyped, but I'll wait until I'm able to play my copy of the game when it arrives.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Demo is interesting, for about two minutes, then it's balls. I'm close to branding this title as Over Hyped, but I'll wait until I'm able to play my copy of the game when it arrives.



Why is it "balls"? And to overhype something over like jade empire is almost impossible


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why is it "balls"? And to overhype something over like jade empire is almost impossible


very true Lol 
im counting the hours until bioshock seriously i want this game


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Demo is interesting, for about two minutes, then it's balls. I'm close to branding this title as Over Hyped, but I'll wait until I'm able to play my copy of the game when it arrives.



Wanted to ask also, you to zero if you know, is it boring ass exploring like Metorid? I hate those games for they are fucking BORING. I want excitement, is this exciting? Thanks.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Why is it "balls"? And to overhype something over like jade empire is almost impossible


*Wondering what Jade Empire, a game I will never play, has to do with BioShock....​*
Anyway, I place Bioshock's demo on par with that of Prey's demo..... 
I got the same feeling of "interest" with Bioshock's demo as I did with Prey's, the only differences being, this time around, I already know that the obscure elements that a new shooter introduces to the FPS world aren't enough to keep me entertained if the physics and control mechanics are SUB PAR on top of the game using an outdated level design system.

I evolved beyond narrow corridors, hallways and dark rooms over seven years ago. I expect FPS games, that use such level design systems, to have a pretty good reason for doing so. Especially, when it's throughout the entire game.
So far, the only reasons that the Bioshock developers seem to have are laziness and/or lack of ability.

Anyways, as I said before, I'll hold off rendering final decision on whether this game is balls or not, until I get a chance to play the entire game. 



P.S. "Did I mention that the control and targeting mechanics suck Donkey balls?"


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

no its like a living world the people lead you to traps 
if you set them on fire there going for water then you can electrocute them 
alot of sites say amazing pacing and better than half life all around


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 13, 2007)

ZeroDegrees said:


> no its like a living world the people lead you to traps
> if you set them on fire there going for water then you can electrocute them
> alot of sites say amazing pacing and better than half life all around



It's nice that this game offers somethin new to the FPS genre. However, as I've already said, the introduction of new obscure elements aren't enough to keep me entertained, if the the rest of the game sucks.
Also, so far as this demo goes, this game doesn't appear to even be worthy enough to lick Half-Life's bootstraps.... so far. This is the main reason that I'm close to branding this title as Over Hyped.


P.S. I found the demo for F.E.A.R. to be far more entertaining than BioShock's.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> It's nice that this game offers somethin new to the FPS genre. However, as I've already said, the introduction of new obscure elements aren't enough to keep me entertained, if the the rest of the game sucks.
> Also, so far as this demo goes, this game doesn't appear to even be worthy enough to lick *Half-Life's bootstraps*.... so far. This is the main reason that I'm close to branding this title as Over Hyped.
> 
> 
> P.S. I found the demo for F.E.A.R. to be far more entertaining than BioShock's.



To me, it's very easy to overstep "Half lifes" amazing value, cause i found half life 1 to be shit, 2 to be ok. As for this game, guess it's just not for you. Just like for me, gears is a slow piece of shit compared to nice fast games like fear and halo, also the graphics may be "Nice" but the designs suck ass. But somehow people think it should get a 9.6. 

As for Jade empire, that game was by far so over hyped, 9.9 on IGN and all, and it sucked ass. That's what i was trying to say about being over hyped more then even bioshock is very hard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, first person who I ever seen say half life 1 is shit..... wow....... I mean just wow.  I know people have there opinions and all that but even people who do no like the game do not say "its shit" .. Those people even realize what it did for the FPS genre and that it revolutionized how we played FPS's today.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow, first person who I ever seen say half life 1 is shit..... wow....... I mean just wow.  I know people have there opinions and all that but even people who do no like the game do not say "its shit" .. Those people even realize what it did for the FPS genre and that it revolutionized how we played FPS's today.


lol I would probably feel the same as you if anyone else but crazy would have said it.  but somehow since it was him it doesn't seem like a big deal.

If this game is truly like a Half-Life of this generation then I cannot afford to miss out on it


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol I would probably feel the same as you if anyone else but crazy would have said it.  but somehow since it was him it doesn't seem like a big deal.
> 
> If this game is truly like a Half-Life of this generation then I cannot afford to miss out on it


agreed

@the x box 360 i played fear that game was ok only good thing about it was AI


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> To me, it's very easy to overstep "Half lifes" amazing value, cause i found half life 1 to be shit, 2 to be ok. *As for this game, guess it's just not for you*. Just like for me, gears is a slow piece of shit compared to nice fast games like fear and halo, also the graphics may be "Nice" but the designs suck ass. But somehow people think it should get a 9.6.


*I think a more accurate guess would be that Half-Life just wasn't for you.*
It's interesting that you found the Gears of War's level designs to "suck ass" and, at the same time, you don't appear to be bothered by the 1990's-style level structure of BioShock. Developers built FPS levels that way, back then, because they had to, not because it was a good design.



ZeroDegrees said:


> @the x box 360 i played fear that game was ok only good thing about it was AI


Before you misunderstand, I'll let you know that just because I've implied that both Fear and Half-Life appear to be much better than BioShock, doesn't mean that they are among my all-time favorite FPS games....
I've simply given good comparisons to judge BioShock's entertainment value by, according to my impressions from playing the demo. Note: I compared BioShock to Prey before I compared it to the other two.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow, first person who I ever seen say half life 1 is shit..... wow....... I mean just wow.  I know people have there opinions and all that but even people who do no like the game do not say "its shit" .. Those people even realize what it did for the FPS genre and that it revolutionized how we played FPS's today.



Be amazed, i also hate that shit everyone likes called metorid, garbage fucking game yet 9.4 everywhere  

I don't really go by the whole revolution thing, i find much better platformers then the mario games, but they did revolutionize things, but doesn't mean i gotta "Love em" cause they did so. 

Plus you know i liked different games, not just games produced on high value so why your surprised unlike stumpy is beyond me  

@Stumpy - It does resemble half life, but more 2, and thank god. 

@XBOX_360 - Narrow places and such don't bother me. The game is still fast paced, awesome looking, shooting works, and great atmosphere top games like gears slow moving, ugly design looking, shitty story game.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2007)

BIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCKUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## MS81 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm stoked for blue dragon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Heh..apparently Splinter Cell Conviction is 100% exclusive to the Xbox 360, as Ubisoft has bluntly stated it is NEVER going to be on PS3 or Wii. The latter was expected, but it not being on the PS3 leads to they are trying to make great AI with the extra RAM the 360 has, making it a nightmare to do on the PS3. which is stated in the article.

[AonE​_-​_Conclave]​_Devil​_May​_Cry​_-​_08​_[C3A2413A].avi


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh..apparently Splinter Cell Conviction is 100% exclusive to the Xbox 360, as Ubisoft has bluntly stated it is NEVER going to be on PS3 or Wii. The latter was expected, but it not being on the PS3 leads to they are trying to make great AI with the extra RAM the 360 has, making it a nightmare to do on the PS3. which is stated in the article.
> 
> Link removed



Lmao, don't care what fanboy you are in this stupid made up war, that's bullshit  PS3 can't have the same A.I. yet in fear in matches 360's


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

The 360 has 512 MB of RAM, while the PS3 has 256 MB I believe. Assassins Creed is going to have slightly more developed crowds in the 360 version due to this, and Conviction is going to take that AI dynamic system even further, so it's not BS to say the 360 could pull off complex AI where the PS3 would have to jump through some loopholes to get the same thing done.

F.E.A.R. is a bad example to use as AI, as the AI in either version is from the PC, which is 2 years old. That kinda AI is simple to adapt to both platforms, as they both have had higher specs than what was for the PC during the release of F.E.A.R.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the Piano sounds it makes switching between difficulties

The demo killed my doubts about the game


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> The 360 has 512 MB of RAM, while the PS3 has 256 MB I believe. Assassins Creed is going to have slightly more developed crowds in the 360 version due to this, and Conviction is going to take that AI dynamic system even further, so it's not BS to say the 360 could pull off complex AI where the PS3 would have to jump through some loopholes to get the same thing done.
> 
> F.E.A.R. is a bad example to use as AI, as the AI in either version is from the PC, which is 2 years old. That kinda AI is simple to adapt to both platforms, as they both have had higher specs than what was for the PC during the release of F.E.A.R.


ps3 has 512 its just shared anyway not a fan of stealth games


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> ps3 has 512 its just shared anyway not a fan of stealth games



Very convenient  lol

I wonder how much replay value Bioshock will offer


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Very convenient  lol
> 
> I wonder how much replay value Bioshock will offer



whats convenient about that
im hoping to play through it a 2 or 3 times like re4


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2007)

How you hack helicopters is awesome xD


----------



## Pein (Aug 13, 2007)

i failed at hacking the copters


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 13, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Heh..apparently Splinter Cell Conviction is 100% exclusive to the Xbox 360, as Ubisoft has bluntly stated it is NEVER going to be on PS3 or Wii. The latter was expected, but it not being on the PS3 leads to they are trying to make great AI with the extra RAM the 360 has, making it a nightmare to do on the PS3. which is stated in the article.
> 
> this


*Thus, Sony begins to reap what they have sown.​*
It's a general consensus, among game developers, that PS3 is the most difficult nextGEN console to develop games for.

At the same time, there's a general consensus, among these same game developers (and the gaming industry, as a whole), that the Xbox 360 is the most "developer friendly" next-gen console, by far.
Heck, Microsoft and the Xbox360 even have the XNA Game Studio Express and the XNA "Creators Club". You can't get more "developer friendly" than that.....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe so, but that doesn't mean certain developers will not try to get something for the PS3.

I mean, Square Enix is trying. They are going at a snails fucking pace with their games, but they are trying.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> i failed at hacking the copters



I just paid it off XD


----------



## Pein (Aug 14, 2007)

i got the hacking down i want bioshock so much


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2007)

One thing that makes me  over bioshock is the atmosphere first and for most . This is why I'm getting the game!


When does it come out again?


----------



## Tash (Aug 14, 2007)

August 21st. You don't know how pissed I am that this is not multiplayer. I see no reason they couldn't spring for Xbox live for Bioshock. Damn cheap game designers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 14, 2007)

Why does every FPS need a Multiplayer? *shrugs*


thx for the date, man thats going to be three games this month alone


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 14, 2007)

Alright, who else nearly shat themselves when they were playing the Bioshock demo and they saw the mother talking to the baby (revolver) in the cradle.....it was one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen in a game.

The voice acting and music fit in oh so well.



Swajio said:


> August 21st. You don't know how pissed I am that this is not multiplayer. I see no reason they couldn't spring for Xbox live for Bioshock. Damn cheap game designers.


Bioshock is the thinking man's FPS. I think multiplayer mayhem would decrease the experience...not add to it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2007)

Viral said:


> *Alright, who else nearly shat themselves when they were playing the Bioshock demo and they saw the mother talking to the baby (revolver) in the cradle.....it was one of the most disturbing things I've ever seen in a game.*
> 
> The voice acting and music fit in oh so well.
> 
> ...



Well i wasn't shitting myself but i was fucking laughing till i killed her


----------



## carnage (Aug 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> amp and even jolt do not compare to Bawls... That drink is pure crazyness with over 65% caffeine in it.



i go for taste over how much caffeine 

lots of people at my work like the taste of full throttle ive never tried it  but amp kinda taste better than mountain dew even tho amp is a mountaindew energy drink. never tasted bahls but if you had to stay up all night i guess it would be good.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 14, 2007)

Played Stranglehold Demo and the game has me wanting to get it but probably for Christmas.  Eternal Sonata, if it allows 2+ players like Tales of Symphonia I will get it.  Bioshock, only played a bit of it since I had to go to college, but I can say it's a must have because how it looks, how it feels and because it's scary shit.  I will look more into Bioshock's demo tomorrow.


----------



## TagZ (Aug 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i wasn't shitting myself but i was fucking laughing till i killed her



loled at that, i saw the shadow and i was like, oh shit i gotta kill a momma. My cousin doesnt really play videogames so he was watching me until i injected myself with the plasmid. He said, and i quote "Thats fucked up" lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2007)

Swajio said:


> August 21st. You don't know how pissed I am that this is not multiplayer. I see no reason they couldn't spring for Xbox live for Bioshock. Damn cheap game designers.


Fail.

Look for multiplayer in Bioshock 2.  Enjoy a mindblowing (hopefully) single player in Bioshock 1.


Viral said:


> Bioshock is the thinking man's FPS. I think multiplayer mayhem would decrease the experience...not add to it.


It would add to it, but not if it distracted the designers from the single player.


----------



## NarutoUnforgiven (Aug 14, 2007)

my gamertag is elite0462... i came here to discuss one thing. WTF IS UP WITH 360 ELITE??? The regular 360 was $330 dollars. The Elite was $425. The only difference is the color, right? so why is it so much more expensive


----------



## little nin (Aug 14, 2007)

120g hardrive and some HDMI shit or suttin


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 14, 2007)

NarutoUnforgiven said:


> my gamertag is elite0462... i came here to discuss one thing. WTF IS UP WITH 360 ELITE??? The regular 360 was $330 dollars. The Elite was $425. The only difference is the color, right? so why is it so much more expensive



120 GB HDD might have something to do with that.
Plus the HDMI port. 

Other than those it's the exact same console besides the color.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2007)

I liked the explanation of the "Sisters"

And ya Goku the atmosphere is fucking awesome. Right off the bat it looks tight.
The only thing that SLIGHTLY bothers me is how you can't have both hands out at the same time. There is a distinctive delay that really makes a difference when you got crazies flash stepping all over the place.

I thought it was pretty easy until I got up to the point right before the demo ends. The demo ending had me spazzing out because I had no mana/blue shit


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> The HDMI Advantage is already gone since the premium now includes it.



some ppl might want the HDD.

instead of buying a pro then a 120GB HDD would be stupid when you could get in one shot.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> some ppl might want the HDD.
> 
> instead of buying a pro then a 120GB HDD would be stupid when you could get in one shot.



Stupid is the price that M$ has on their HDD..... i think you can modify the the old one with an new bigger one right? let me google that.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, Bioshock might easily end up being GOTY, I loved the SS series, but wow, this game is going to be killer. This year is one of the best years yet for gaming, especially on the 360, Blue Dragon, Halo 3, Mass Effect, Bioshock, Eternal Sonada


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a huge system shock fan, yet I can't get myself overly super excited about Bioshock 
maybe it's because I know I will have to try to afford all the other games aswell, like halo 3, mass effect, assassins creed, etc xD

I can't wait to get back on xbox live and dl the demos >____>


----------



## Pein (Aug 14, 2007)

the water in bioshock is amazing and if you wanna unlock hardmode heres how 
before starting the demo, go to your gamer profile in the dashboard and then change your default game settings. Go to general, then change your difficulty to hard. Now when you start the demo, hard should be highlighted when you have the option to select your difficulty. Don't move the cursor or you will not be able to select hard again, unless you go back (B).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2007)

do you guys think there'll be a new edition of oblivion for the 360 with the expantion included or someting? 

/is having RPG cravings


----------



## Corruption (Aug 14, 2007)

^_^ I'm pretty sure they're coming out with a Game of the year edition that includes the expansions.


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 14, 2007)

i love oblivion took me 110 hours just to do everything thourohly


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 14, 2007)

360 Isn't breaking, great news  It seems i'm not the only one with the godfather problem, it could be my disk or i have to clean out my "Cachi" anyone know what and how to do that?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 14, 2007)

got to play the bioshock demo and goddamn.....

for a minute there i forgot that it was actually a demo...

one more example on how denis dyack is crazy


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> Stupid is the price that M$ has on their HDD..... i think you can modify the the old one with an new bigger one right? let me google that.



it's not like buying a 20GB PS3 $500 then getting a 60GB for $600.

I bought the $600.


----------



## Pein (Aug 14, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> got to play the bioshock demo and goddamn.....
> 
> for a minute there i forgot that it was actually a demo...
> 
> one more example on how denis dyack is crazy


how does any of that make dyack crazy?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 15, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It would add to it, but not if it distracted the designers from the single player.


Agreed...

Most game developers simply lack the talent and resourcefulness to produce a First Class single player and multiplayer, all in the Same Game.... That and also, who would blame them for not bothering with a multiplayer when their release date would have most likely ended up close to Halo 3's.


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Agreed...
> 
> Most game developers simply lack the talent and resourcefulness to produce a First Class single player and multiplayer, all in the Same Game.... That and also, who would blame them for not bothering with a multiplayer when their release date would have most likely ended up close to Halo 3's.


they say bioshock 2 will have multi 
as for me i dont really care about multi player for bioshock


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> they say bioshock 2 will have multi
> as for me *i dont really care about multi player for bioshock*


That's very convenient....

I am a multiplayer/hardcore gamer before anything else. Gaming loses most of it's entertainment value if I'm just sitting in front of a screen playing alone, no matter how interesting the title may be.
While shooter gaming is my favorite game genre, by far, that does little to make an exception to my gaming preferences. 

Usually, I only play "single player" FPS games when I want to experience any new pioneering elements that those particular titles might introduce to the gaming industry. Which is why I purchased my pre-ordered copy of BioShock over a month and a half ago.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

You know, I kept hearing a lot of people complaining that Bioshock won't do too well and that it will suffer the same fate of other niche, artsy games. But if there is a seven page thread (mostly containing statements like 'OH MY GOD I JUST CAME IN TWELVE DIMENSIONS' and 'THIS DEMO WILL MAKE LET YOU TASTE COLORS') about a demo, then the guys at 2K are doing their job making sure the hype is where it needs to be. Marketing is everything.

The game though? It looks like Myst meets Fallout underwater (So, dystopia's art-deco, but we knew that). Has one of the best interactive beginnings I can remember in recent history (something about the soundtrack and the way the game unveils Rapture just made me tear up a bit), and it definitely does that 'going through a haunted house' thing that Valve does so well.

But again. It's a demo. The ending could involve getting sodomized by Ayn Rand while the Inkspots plays in the background for all we know.

Also, did anyone notice that when you shock and hack a robot, the hacking minigame is essentially Pipedream/Pipemania?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2007)

Viral said:


> You know, I kept hearing a lot of people complaining that Bioshock won't do too well and that it will suffer the same fate of other niche, artsy games. But if there is a seven page thread (mostly containing statements like 'OH MY GOD I JUST CAME IN TWELVE DIMENSIONS' and 'THIS DEMO WILL MAKE LET YOU TASTE COLORS') about a demo, then the guys at 2K are doing their job making sure the hype is where it needs to be. Marketing is everything.
> 
> The game though? It looks like Myst meets Fallout underwater (So, dystopia's art-deco, but we knew that). Has one of the best interactive beginnings I can remember in recent history (something about the soundtrack and the way the game unveils Rapture just made me tear up a bit), and it definitely does that 'going through a haunted house' thing that Valve does so well.
> 
> ...



Yes, if you hack different models of bots (Grounded Gunner/Copter/???) they have different paths.

I really loved how you got drunk and your vision was all blurry. I almost died cuz I was still drunk during a freak fight.

I need to get used to healing myself.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

I just love that the first thing that you do after surviving a plane crash in the middle of the ocean and then discovering a secret dystopian society founded by a megalomaniac under the sea, is shoot up with some mysterious chemicals from a run-down vending machine.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> how does any of that make dyack crazy?



The game is developed using UE3 like Stranglehold... an engine that dyack claims to be unusable to all ppl besides epic.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2007)

Viral said:


> I just love that the first thing that you do after surviving a plane crash in the middle of the ocean and then discovering a secret dystopian society founded by a megalomaniac under the sea, is shoot up with some mysterious chemicals from a run-down vending machine.



You must always listen to the voices.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> That's very convenient....
> 
> I am a multiplayer/hardcore gamer before anything else. Gaming loses most of it's entertainment value if I'm just sitting in front of a screen playing alone, no matter how interesting the title may be.
> While shooter gaming is my favorite game genre, by far, that does little to make an exception to my gaming preferences.


Wait? "multiplayer/hardcore"? Since when were those two synonymous?


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> The game is developed using UE3 like Stranglehold... an engine that dyack claims to be unusable to all ppl besides epic.


the game you're talking about is bioshock right
and slimscane answer my friend request


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Wait? "multiplayer/hardcore"? Since when were those two synonymous?



I think Halo cemented that portion of Fandom......noob.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> the game you're talking about is bioshock right
> and slimscane answer my friend request


What is your GT?



Viral said:


> I think Halo cemented that portion of Fandom......noob.



 You were joking, right? I mean, I understand how competitive multiplayer gaming can _be_ hardcore, but single player gaming is no more, or less, "noobish" than multiplayer gaming. Also, I think Unreal was really the first shooter to cement it. Sure there was Doom, and Wolfenstien, but Unreal was really where that whole scene came into it's own.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> the game you're talking about is bioshock right
> and slimscane answer my friend request



of course..

UE3 = Unreal Engine 3 

not

UT3 = Unreal Tournament 3

hence the claim, which denis dyack bases his lawsuit that the UE3 (the same engine that is running Bioshock and Stranglehold) is one that is mostly unusable and that's why too human is not complete.


----------



## Jaga (Aug 15, 2007)

xbox 360 price cuts... possibly a good move if naruto rise of a ninja turns out to be a good game...cuz if it is i'm buying a 360 to put next to my glossy little Wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2007)

I think the price cuts are a joke =/ well other than the premium one the rest are a big WTF......

Seriously Microsoft should do all there fans a favor and get rid of the core SKU already =/


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 15, 2007)

Slimscane, Imma add you to my Friends list!

Gamertag =r0b0tkiller


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 15, 2007)

I also enjoyed the Bioshock demo... I think its going to be one amazing game but I do not think its going to be as revolutionary as half life was back in the early 90's.


The setting in bioshock really creeps me out and the voice acting is superb! I will really enjoy this game! I heard toy's R us are breaking the release date and giving them out early, has anyone gone to see if this was true? 





*finally 15,000 post, I been slacking so much  Been to busy as of late)


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> of course..
> 
> UE3 = Unreal Engine 3
> 
> ...


it has its problem why else would all the game running it get delayed for the ps3 looks at rainbow 6 vegas ,stranglehold fatal inertia
why am i talking about ps3 because silicon knights is doing a ps3 title to so its not wrong to say ue3 has slowed sk down as a whole
they also say its incomplete not the same version epic used for gears which could be true because all the games running ue3 dont look as good as gears
only reason why bioshock looks as good as it does because irrational heavily modified the engine   
so im saying epic rips off devs with claims they're engine cant fulfill 
@slimscane it's nyccapo


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, Toys R Us has let the game be bought.

People have posted footage of them having the game, and playing the game.


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

my cousin bought it i was going to his house to play it but im waiting for my own


----------



## SaiST (Aug 15, 2007)

*New HALO 3 Map: Narrows*

We saw a glimpse or two of it in the Multiplayer ViDoc a few months back.


*Spoiler*: _Beautiful~_ 







			
				IGN said:
			
		

> IGN AU just came out of interviews with Lars Bakken (Multiplayer Designer) and Frank O'Connor (Writing Lead) at Bungie. Straight from Lars, here's the description of the newest map, 'Narrows':
> 
> "It's a Forerunner structure. It's embedded in this cliff wall and it's a bridge. Imagine the - if you're familiar with Halo 1 - imagine the bridge from Assault on the Control Room, expanded, and made for multiplayer, so it's got multiple levels and each side has kind of a dug in section, and it's mirrored so on one side of each of the bases there's actually a Man Cannon, and if both sides take it at the same time they'll actually meet in mid-air, which is pretty cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pein (Aug 15, 2007)

halo3 ain't got nothing on cod4


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> halo3 ain't got nothing on cod4



Yes it does, it's gonna be ten times better then COD4 in multiplayer.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 16, 2007)

Viral said:


> Slimscane, Imma add you to my Friends list!
> 
> Gamertag =r0b0tkiller


Fine, I guess I'll except, but you break my even 50 


Pein said:


> @slimscane it's nyccapo


I accepted you yesterday 


I don't know Ssj3, in my opinion, the System Shock series were more revolutionary than HL was, but they just weren't as well recognized, but seeing as how Bioshock is getting a ton of attention, I am betting that it is going to shift the focus in some of the FPS scene from just either military ww2 and halo-rip off shooters to ones that are some what more methodical with a focus of the atmosphere and single player experience. Of course HL had all those things, but, once again, in my opinion the System Shock series had a leg up.

____________________
Show your support for the Gaming Department! Vote for Ssj3 in the NF Colosseum!


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Fine, I guess I'll except, but you break my even 50
> 
> I accepted you yesterday
> 
> ...



Well if system shock is anything like bioshock there pretty damn kickass. And i'd most likly like it far better then half life.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Will the Halo series, once again, break the 'all-time' record for
the best debut
of an entertainment property?*​


> *High 'Halo 3' hopes*
> _Microsoft shooting for $155 mil debut_
> By MARC GRASER
> 
> ...


"_most successful debut of any entertainment property ever_"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Go halo 3 go, just don't have shitty story like the last one! ^_^


----------



## Pein (Aug 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yes it does, it's gonna be ten times better then COD4 in multiplayer.


when we get the cod4 beta we will see who pwnz who i got my money on cod4 
cod4 best fps of the year


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 16, 2007)

Are there any good arcade stick for 360 or atleast something decent to play Street Fighter on, normal 360 controller blows for SF2.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 16, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Are there any good arcade stick for 360 or atleast something decent to play Street Fighter on, normal 360 controller blows for SF2.


yeah get the DOA4 arcade stick for the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> when we get the cod4 beta we will see who pwnz who i got my money on cod4
> cod4 best fps of the year



If COD4 it'll be lots of fun *Plus i own in vegas* but halo 3 better shooter online, it's the best there is IMO.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2007)

Beautiful Katamari Demo owns. Alot.

xD


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

I've never played a katamari game before, so this is all fresh and new to me. I'm really enjoying the quirky music and play mechanics.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 16, 2007)

somebody told me there was a way to mod your xbox and play xbox 360 games as well is this tru?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 16, 2007)

Rock-Lee said:


> somebody told me there was a way to mod your xbox and play xbox 360 games as well is this tru?



 what????? 

are you sure that what you're eating is sugar with your cereal?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2007)

Rock-Lee said:


> mod your xbox and play xbox 360 games


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 16, 2007)

I dunno why most of you fools have an online account because I never see ya play any multiplayer games.


----------



## Pein (Aug 16, 2007)

its summer things to do
and bioshock review from 1up its a 10/10 
LoveTheVoid


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I dunno why most of you fools have an online account because I never see ya play any multiplayer games.



What, just because not everyone plays GoW? :amazed 

Are you constantly monitoring our online gameplay 24/7?

Anyways, has anyone checked their local Toy's 'R Us for early copies of Bioshock?


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah i thought so.......


----------



## MS81 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I dunno why most of you fools have an online account because I never see ya play any multiplayer games.



hell yeah my friends get mad at me Beathemdown for not getting gold.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> its summer things to do
> and bioshock review from 1up its a 10/10
> lol @ Becks...damn you are a dumbass



This was the clincher for me getting this game, It looks like the hype was right on the money.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Jesus, 10/10 everywhere.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I dunno why most of you fools have an online account because I never see ya play any multiplayer games.


........ you're not alone.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 16, 2007)

Well cause theres not much worthy to play online yet, Halo 3 is my calling, dunno bout the rest of ya.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I dunno why most of you fools have an online account because I never see ya play any multiplayer games.





> Are you constantly monitoring our online gameplay 24/7?



He does.  I get more messages from him than anyone else. XD  There's this other guy who messages everyone as well, letting us know almost everything he's doing on Live... it's rather annoying.

BTW, Jotun, fucking get on PSU!!!


----------



## kman3000 (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> its summer things to do
> and bioshock review from 1up its a 10/10
> New arto


Bioshock looks amazing.Day 1 purchase.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, Donkey if i'm the one sends you the most messages that tells me that you don't go very often as I can tell. Prob don't go on like that for good reason.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

i want my house of the dead 4 bitches


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Well, Donkey if i'm the one sends you the most messages that tells me that you don't go very often as I can tell. Prob don't go on like that for good reason.



LOL, I've been on almost every day this past month.  Just because we don't go on the same times as you doesn't mean we're never on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2007)

I sent DS a message a few weeks ago


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2007)

damn when Too Human coming out? because I think I want to buy that instead of Blue Dragon now.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

bioshock>too human


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 17, 2007)

Too human will not see a release till 2008, going off by what the developers aid in a recent interview.


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

looks like final fantasy 13 will be out b4 too human


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

lol ff13 wont be out until late 08 or 09


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

same for too human


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

too human is 2008  im going to say quarter 2


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 17, 2007)

Well i usually connect to live, just to play GoW... but it is because it was my first 360 game...in other words i bought the damn machine for the damn game  

so most of my F-list is composed of 80% met in Gow..15%NF and 5% RL.

It is the only worthy game for *Me* to play on live.

it also helps that i mostly play with friends on Splitscreen, so it's not like i'm playing alone.

Ppl eventually move into other games, and i do, but my GoW fix is something i can't live without.

A gift and a curse... since it's the first online game that i have taken "seriously"(FFXI doesn't count and it doesn't mean i'm that good in GoW) and for some reason it is hard for me to take on other shooters..

CoD is murder for me... i last 2 seconds on that game...

i tried to tackle halo 2... the same... and since i played the game after GoW... it seemed so underwhelming to me...


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

I just want ninja gaiden 2 already


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I've been on almost every day this past month.  Just because we don't go on the same times as you doesn't mean we're never on.



Seriously right xD I am prolly gonna go get PSU later today. Got my bonus check today. 500 with a 200 deduction


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

$200?  Did you break something at work?

But yeah, PSU ftw.  Gotta gear up for Illuminus man!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2007)

PSU? 
phantasy star universe!? 
I'm playing Phantasy star 1 & 2 on my old xbox (offline mode)


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2007)

No, the fucking union is screwing every1 at Ralphs. But w/e I wasn't technically supposed to get a bonus check 

Ya when I saw you online playing PSU it reminded me of Illuminus which I had forgotten about xD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 17, 2007)

Jotun said:


> No, the fucking union is screwing every1 at Ralphs. But w/e I wasn't technically supposed to get a bonus check
> 
> Ya when I saw you online playing PSU it reminded me of Illuminus which I had forgotten about xD



I can safely guess you have to pay on top of live to play that....


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

Wait, do you play PSU also? O_O


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> I can safely guess you have to pay on top of live to play that....



Ya, I can pay with MS points right or how does it work on the 360?


----------



## carnage (Aug 17, 2007)

Just found out ninja gaiden 2 was suspended indefinately


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> Just found out ninja gaiden 2 was suspended indefinately



Link?

Also. CURSE YOU TEAM NINJA!


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2007)

Donkey Show is on almost every single time I am, but he's always just playing PSU, _always_ .

Hey guys, I'm thinking about getting the VGA cable for the 360, because it supports the 1280x1040 resolution and 5:4 aspect ratio of my monitor (the second of which surprised me), but the sound works through the normal RCA red and white cables, which my PC has no connectors for. Would a RCA to mini cable work? I mean, would it preserve the left and right channels?


----------



## Pein (Aug 17, 2007)

vga for 360 makes the color look washed out


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> Just found out ninja gaiden 2 was suspended indefinately



Bullshit.

You link it or you don't post it at all.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> vga for 360 makes the color look washed out



First I've heard of it, but I'll check it out anyway.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 17, 2007)

Playing Madden online is fun.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> vga for 360 makes the color look washed out



It does, but you can switch the color adjustments to extended and it fixes the situation.  The colors aren't as saturated as component cables, but VGA in extended has a better sharpness/contrast level.  It's nice.

As for PSU mr victor, you need to use your card.  I don't think it uses live points at all.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol shit you remember my name. Well either way it doesn't matter to me. Went to game crazy just now and they only had PS2 versions  
Gonna go stop by EB games.

Edit: Got the game, will prolly set up online tmrw xD. I also jacked Bullet Witch from my friend (He lent it to me).

Yay


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 18, 2007)

lol awesome sauce, tell me when you get on.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 18, 2007)

/me is slow

so PSU is pay to play huh? >___>


----------



## MS81 (Aug 18, 2007)

anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2007)

The Force Unleashed!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?



Ya, I will be getting it. I haven't played an average JPRG in awhile


----------



## slimscane (Aug 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It does, but you can switch the color adjustments to extended and it fixes the situation.  The colors aren't as saturated as component cables, but VGA in extended has a better sharpness/contrast level.  It's nice.


:amazed That does make it look nice, thank you!



MS81 said:


> anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?


When did it get a so-so grade? Famitsu gave it something like a 48, right?  In any case, a lot of american reviewers seem to hate any JRPG that doesn't have the words "final" and "fantasy" in it, with some obscenely large number tacked to the end of it. I'll still be getting blue dragon almost for sure.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> In any case, a lot of american reviewers seem to hate any JRPG that doesn't have the words "final" and "fantasy" in it, with some obscenely large number tacked to the end of it.




You can say that again.... I am planning to get a 360 soon and I was wondering if anyone could post a list of great 360 games and a list of xbox games that are compatible with the 360 so i can sell my xbox...


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2007)

God I wish they didn't lay TFU from this fall to next spring.


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

i wonder when cod4 beta is starting


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2007)

haha yeah, poor master chief xD


----------



## Pein (Aug 19, 2007)

master chief what a nOOb


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 19, 2007)

MS81 said:


> anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?



I am , and if you go to gamerankings.com the reveiws are higher in quite a bit of  sites.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2007)

"i bet no1 has ever done this before i have such an erection"

xD


----------



## Pein (Aug 20, 2007)

360 price drop in the uk


----------



## Slips (Aug 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?



Nahh I played the demo the other day and was'nt that impressed. Bioshock will be in the post in a few days so that should keep me going for a while


----------



## MS81 (Aug 20, 2007)

well I need a game very bad so I'll still buy it.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2007)

Force Unleashed > Halo 3 for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> anyone still getting blue dragon after the so-so grade?



Getting it but not right away, persona 3 covers RPG for me  


And master chief video = funny as hell


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone else hyped up for the Assassin's Creed launch?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Anyone else hyped up for the Assassin's Creed launch?



Fuck yeah me, looks awesome


----------



## little nin (Aug 20, 2007)

yeah looking forward to that


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Anyone else hyped up for the Assassin's Creed launch?



If it's shorter than 10 hours, I am going to rent it.


----------



## Pein (Aug 20, 2007)

im not convinced about assassins creed the combat looks ordinary 
needs more previews


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2007)

I reminds me of a lesser God of War, meaning the kills and stuff are cool and cinematic.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm drooling to assassins creed and I'm pretty much tied in WANT-IT level on halo 3, assassins creed and Mass effect...though leaning towards mass effect a bit more perhaps


----------



## little nin (Aug 20, 2007)

well im happy we got games to look forward to rather than no games ;o

my friend got a PS3 recently, until mgs4 is there any need for me to get one? besides the cheap blue ray player too


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2007)

little nin said:


> well im happy we got games to look forward to rather than no games ;o
> 
> *my friend got a PS3 recently, until mgs4 is there any need for me to get one? besides the cheap blue ray player too*



This a 360 topic, not wise to ask that here  

If you going to use the PS3 for more then games, then hell yeah. If not i guess not, i find my worth when i gave my PS2 away and now use my PS3 to play my 100+ PS2 games


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This a 360 topic, not wise to ask that here
> 
> If you going to use the PS3 for more then games, then hell yeah. If not i guess not, i find my worth when i gave my PS2 away and now use my PS3 to play my 100+ PS2 games



well I suggest you stop talking about PS3 then and get back on topic.

I can't wait for DMC4 and Lost Odyssey.

I'll get Naruto in October.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 21, 2007)

My 360 broke....


----------



## Pein (Aug 21, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> My 360 broke....


send it in for repairs....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2007)

where do I find the "console number" for my 360?


----------



## Pein (Aug 21, 2007)

on the back of the console


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2007)

ah good, thanks mate :3


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2007)

1800 4my xbox


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Anyone else hyped up for the Assassin's Creed launch?



hell yeah that shit looks wicked... which reminds me to ask yall... is there gonna be a 360 Release of a new Prince of Persia video game


----------



## Scud (Aug 21, 2007)

The only games that have me excited right now are Assassins Creed and Skate. That's pretty sad.


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2007)

Bioshock looks boring compared to TFU for me.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Bioshock looks boring compared to TFU for me.



well yeah of course.... the real-time for force unleashed is outta this world...


----------



## Pein (Aug 21, 2007)

dumbass kid tries to cool down his 360 by submerging it in water
Devil May Cry OST


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 22, 2007)

^ Yeah read about that.  It's a shame he lived. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> ^ Yeah read about that.  *It's a shame he lived.* XD



LMAO i just said that to a friend as i saw the article


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 22, 2007)

Hopefully, he learned his lesson, that fool. This is good press for MS.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Aug 22, 2007)

Has anyone, else, played the Bioshock game....?


Got mine yesterday morning and played, what I thought was, about half-way through the game before going to sleep.
I decided to get in a few more hours of gameplay before taking care of some bussiness this morning but, to my surprise, I was only an hour and a few minutes from the end of the game. Kind-of snuck up on me.

I'd say that it took me about 12 hours and change to complete. I swear I didn't rush through it, either.
I'll post my impression of the game later for those who care to hear it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 22, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Has anyone, else, played the Bioshock game....?
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday morning and played, what I thought was, about half-way through the game before going to sleep.
> ...



Yeah i'm playing now, but also playing Persona 3 so it'll take awhile to finish. But 12 hours is enough, i don't like long games unless it has RPG in it.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 22, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Has anyone, else, played the Bioshock game....?
> 
> 
> Got mine yesterday morning and played, what I thought was, about half-way through the game before going to sleep.
> ...



well if you managed to fininsh a 12hr game is what seems to be 1 sitting... there must be some good in it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2007)

Raping the achievements, theres 2 you can't get for sure tho. The Hard Mode one and another that requires you to kill/not kill some one.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think I'm getting COD4 b4 Halo 3 drops.


----------



## Pein (Aug 23, 2007)

cod4 wont be out until november 4th


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 23, 2007)

*Super Puzzle Fighter II Remix storms XBL, PSN*
Capcom's classic puzzle brawler headed to Microsoft's, Sony's online arcades as part of each platform's weekly update.



Should of been 5 dollars but oh well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2007)

Well I have not been online in a few days because of the internet up here ( I'm at my apartment now  ) but I have to say BioShock is a KICK ASS GAME! Seriously this will get FPS Game of the year from many editorials I think.


I should be on Xbox live after my classes today so I will chat with anyone if you want =0


PLus bioshock is said to be a 20 hour game for the average player and I think I will be able to press that much time if not more in this game.



THE GAME ROCKS! GO GET IT NOW!


Kinda sucks that I have classes to  because I have this game to beat, then metriod and blue dragon next week then two weeks after I have eternal sonata


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well I have not been online in a few days because of the internet up here ( I'm at my apartment now  ) but I have to say BioShock is a KICK ASS GAME! Seriously this will get FPS Game of the year from many editorials I think.
> 
> 
> I should be on Xbox live after my classes today so I will chat with anyone if you want =0
> ...



This is your last year in college SSj3_Goku?

also Gamespy said that DMC4 looks better on 360 but controls worse.


----------



## Pein (Aug 23, 2007)

lol gamespot 
others say it looks identical but control wise its worse
and falcon pretty much confirmed for fall


----------



## Nexas (Aug 23, 2007)

Good News Everyone


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2007)

Wonder how much M$ payed them


----------



## Nexas (Aug 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wonder how much M$ payed them



Who knows? But I can see the future on the 360 now. "What the fuck is the shitty fucking cartoon shit? Wheres my fucking graphics and fucking guns?"


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm selling my trusty PS2, all my games and NDS Lite so I can buy a 360.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 23, 2007)

Beat Bioshock. The last boss was lackluster xD


----------



## Kaki (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't wait to play VF5 online and Rock band with a wireless guitar! Or something like that...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2007)

MS81 said:


> This is your last year in college SSj3_Goku?
> 
> also Gamespy said that DMC4 looks better on 360 but controls worse.




I have roughly 3 to 4 semesters left for my 4 year ( I had my two year degree) so depends on credits and if I take summer classes but Its look like a little more than 1 year now.


Does not suprise me about DMC4...



Man, the ice place in Bioshock is amazing! =0


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have roughly 3 to 4 semesters left for my 4 year ( I had my two year degree) so depends on credits and if I take summer classes but Its look like a little more than 1 year now.
> 
> 
> Does not suprise me about DMC4...
> ...



kewl hope you do good on midterms and stuff but yeah I'm think I'm getting Bioshock for 360 and I don't play shooting games unless it's 3rd person shooter ala gears and Lost Planet.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 23, 2007)

Those Ice Houdinis fuck you up later on xD


----------



## MS81 (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know Xapan I have to get Blue Dragon 1st then Heavenly Sword.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 23, 2007)

JULY HARDWARE FIGURES (NPD)  (USA)

425,000 units (Wii) , 405,000 sales  (DS) , 221,000  (Ps2) , 213,000 (PSP) , 169,000 units (360) , 158,000 ( Ps3) roughly 50k more for PS3 compared to other months


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

I thought PS3 surpassed the 360 in sales in North America, Canada, and Japan? Well, July sales that is.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 24, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I thought PS3 surpassed the 360 in sales in North America, Canada, and Japan? Well, July sales that is.



yeah only when the price for 60GB was 499 now 80GB is here and no one wants to pay the extra 100 bucks.

one man band. SSSSWWWIIIZZZZYYY.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2007)

☆Cyber Celebrity☆ said:


> I thought PS3 surpassed the 360 in sales in North America, Canada, and Japan? Well, July sales that is.



That was a prediction from an annalist... Apparently he was wrong.


----------



## Nexas (Aug 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That was a prediction from an anaylast... Apparently he was wrong.



I wish I was payed to make inaccurate predictions


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

^Not if was Microsoft paying him to make that.  

Edit: Ssj3 was right about the sales based on NPD Group.  Some analysts were wrong about the PS3 outselling the 360 in the U.S. but it's close.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 24, 2007)

just picked up bioshock and blue dragon today
got the steelbook bioshock case looks sexy XD

liking both games, no suprise that i'm finding bioshock amazing. wasn't going to get it at first because it was a FPS but boy am i glad i did. 
It just looks so good on HD, it's easily the best looking game i've played so far.
The atmosphere is great, loving the freaky little sisters and mr bubbles xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2007)

^ I thought blue dragon was supposed to be out next week?


----------



## Scud (Aug 24, 2007)

You're correct. Blue Dragon comes out on the 28th.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2007)

Guess he got lucky and got it early. Seems stranglehold is pushed back again so just Monster hunter freedom 2 and DW:Gundam for me on the 28th.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 24, 2007)

Do Monster Hunter Freedom 2 have a demo?


----------



## Amuro (Aug 24, 2007)

Both Blue Dragon and Bioshock came out today here in europe

only clocked about 2 hours into Blue Dragon but i'm really enjoying it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2007)

I couldn't find bioshock when I went to Game today 
I saw armored core 4, is that game any good? >__>
I was a bit tempted to buy it for some reason


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2007)

If you are a die hard fan you'll enjoy it


----------



## Amuro (Aug 24, 2007)

the Game here had loads of copies of bioshock but they only had the PC version collectors edition so no Mr Bubbles figure for me :/

though it was cool that i still got the special embossed case, looks awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2007)

Jotun said:


> If you are a die hard fan you'll enjoy it



Pretty much. Takes a while and a shitload of patience to get used to it, but Armored Core is one of the best mech-series around, I can't recall any running mech-customizing series going on that are better. The main thing you need to enjoy is tweaking your mech constantly.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2007)

okay thanks guys 
I might pick it up later when it gets cheaper xD


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 24, 2007)

I think my 360 is broken. Whenever I turn it off I hear the parts working but no lights are on.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2007)

Hitman 3 was a great game, I can't wait to hear it when they announce the sequel.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2007)

hagi make sure to discuss and check out the blue dragon thread =0

MangaMonkeys scan for Naruto 367 & 366.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I couldn't find bioshock when I went to Game today
> I saw armored core 4, is that game any good? >__>
> I was a bit tempted to buy it for some reason



Look at my gamerscore for the game and tell me otherwise. =P

But really, it does take time to get used to everything, but it's pretty hardcore.  Great game and multiplayer really gives it lasting appeal.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2007)

DAVID DAVID DAVID DAVID

I'M GETTING A 360 DAVID


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 24, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> DAVID DAVID DAVID DAVID
> 
> I'M GETTING A 360 DAVID





BTW, Bioshock is an amazing game.  Love the atmosphere of it all and how vulnerable you are in comparison to everyone in Rapture.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2007)

The fuck is that?

And I look forward to Ravening up against you.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 25, 2007)

Game Informer has recently confirmed from Koji Igarashi that he is doing a 3D Castlevania game for the Xbox 360. No confirmation if it is 3D or 2D, this coming off of the heels of two cell phone games coming out [Aria mobile, and an all new Castlevania under the name Castlevania: Order of Shadows] and a confirmation another DS game is in development.

IGA had quite a lot of interest in the possible success of Odin Sphere, so if that did well I wouldn't be surprised if he went 2D on a console again.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2007)

If castlevania took the way odin sphere did / looked that would be awesome!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 25, 2007)

Indeed, I remember IGA saying that game he had his eye on to see if 2D would still get interest on consoles.

Oh, and by the way, this Castlevania is exclusive to the 360, for the time being


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

SotN 2 PLEASE?  With Bloodlines and Simon's Quest rehashed? 

I see alot of people complaining that Vita Chambers make the Bioshock's difficulty go all the way down. Funny thing is I didn't notice them really because I am so used to getting penalized for dying.... so when I went thru the game, it was with some reloads xD


Got Two Worlds. Lot's of slowdown, you play a predetermined race in Single Player it seems. Kind of a letdown, the only thing that makes me feel like I didn't get shafted is the fact that I can play with a few friends. And the snake race. But ya... slowdown gets annoying


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Jotun said:


> SotN 2 PLEASE?  With Bloodlines and Simon's Quest rehashed?
> 
> I see alot of people complaining that Vita Chambers make the Bioshock's difficulty go all the way down. Funny thing is I didn't notice them really because I am so used to getting penalized for dying.... so when I went thru the game, it was with some reloads xD
> 
> ...


Heard it was terrible, like Bad, but not sonic bad, but bad. I was looking to try it out but i guess i'll skip on it, wasn't to interested but after hearing about slowdowns, glitchy and such i'll pass. 

As for Bioshock, i die alot so def know the vita chambers are there.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

I got really good at dodging and shit in Bioshock. I also learned that if you run around the enemy they spaz out and do nothing most of the time. An exception to this would be the big Daddies, Spider Splicers, and Houdini teleport pussies. I used the wrench and the shotgun pretty religiously in the game, especially after getting the lifesteal for wrench Tonic and the Inventor's tonic that doubles the amount of stuff you get after inventing said item (I used alot of explosive Buckshot).

But ya, I wouldn't recommend Two Worlds unless you are going to utilize the multiplayer option, which might add more slowdown


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2007)

When was Stranglehold slated for launch on it's street date release? November?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't it the same day as Blue Dragon? 27-28 of this month?

I didn't like the demo at all, doesn't help that I wasn't head over heels with Max Payne either.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> When was Stranglehold slated for launch on it's street date release? November?



Got pushed back to the 6th


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't Dynasty Warrior Gundam out next week?

Though,I know it's a simply button masher game.I can't resist Ripping through armies with God Gundam....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Isn't Dynasty Warrior Gundam out next week?
> 
> Though,I know it's a simply button masher game.I can't resist Ripping through armies with God Gundam....



Hell yeah, getting that and Monster Hunter Freedom 2, ready to play my new games before college


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Hell yeah, getting that and Monster Hunter Freedom 2, ready to play my new games before college


Same here.I don't know how I'll manage studying and playing this whole Fall and Winter....


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 25, 2007)

Just finished the Darkness. The ending was quite anti-climatic, but the Darkness pwning mobsters near the end was fucking amazing.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd rent Part II of the Darkness any day, god knows they have lots of material left, from that comic that is.


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got pushed back to the 6th



You might as well hold off and wait for the PS3 release.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2007)

Wait, Blue Dragon hasn't been released in the US yet?

Hahahaha, I've been able to buy it for about three/four days. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 25, 2007)

I have all the time in the world for Blue Dragon.  It can wait.  My backlog of games should be almost finished by the time I finish Biocock and Metroid Prime.  I know I'll be devoting tons of play time to Blue Dragon afterwards.

Enjoy your short victoly for now EU, it's not like it was that great anyway. XD


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2007)

The Force Unleashed...why delayed...better be worth it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I have all the time in the world for Blue Dragon.  It can wait.  My backlog of games should be almost finished by the time I finish Biocock and Metroid Prime.  I know I'll be devoting tons of play time to Blue Dragon afterwards.
> 
> Enjoy your short victoly for now EU, it's not like it was that great anyway. XD


Any victory is a victory, you damn Azn!

I have my 360 now, and Armored Core. Couldn't afford much else. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> Any victory is a victory, you damn Azn!
> 
> I have my 360 now, and Armored Core. Couldn't afford much else. XD



How much you pick up armored core for? Was thinking of getting it when it was 30. 

@Cyber - I'm actually thinking of doing that now


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't have time for Armored Core 4 lol. I haven't even busted out Sylpheed yet


----------



## Birkin (Aug 25, 2007)

According to a site I'm reading off Resident Evil 5 is coming 1. January 2008.

It's supposed to come out in '09 right?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2007)

Goku said:


> According to a site I'm reading off Resident Evil 5 is coming 1. January 2008.
> 
> It's supposed to come out in '09 right?



Def a 2009 release for RE5.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 25, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> Just finished the Darkness. The ending was quite anti-climatic, but the Darkness pwning mobsters near the end was fucking amazing.



im working on getting all the achievements for that.......


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2007)

WOW Two Worlds falsely advertised.... You can only play Human or Elf online. You can't choose an Orc-Dwarf-Serpent-Grom

And the online is so laggy, that it's basically unplayable.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How much you pick up armored core for? Was thinking of getting it when it was 30.


Ummm... 40, I think? I'm in the EU, so it doesn't really matter what price. I got it for less that retail, in any case. XD


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2007)

Bioshock was a disappointment.


----------



## Pein (Aug 25, 2007)

lol never finished the darkness i cant find this place


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I found a glitch in bioshock =/  I barely had any health left and turrets where after me, I froze one and then tried to hack it, I got to the hack menu but apparently I was shot at the same time. When this happened the only thing that showed on my screen was machine bar's from the hack puzzle game thing.. It then said I was revived and back in the chamber but of course I only could see the metal machine bars / moving parts my cursor and plasmids / bullets. 

My cursor was frozen also btw, so I had to reset


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2007)

I still didn't beat Splinter cell and had it since release date.

but Blue Dragon will be mines tuesday and I'll tell you if it's worth it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I still didn't beat Splinter cell and had it since release date.



Trade the 360 version for the Xbox version, that version is a totally different game, and a better one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, double post, but this is something interesting that deserves it's own post. Do recall, the following interview with Koji Igarashi was done some time before the 360 Castlevania being confirmed...and this could possibly piece together, or be hearsay and just another desire on IGA's long list of stuff he wants to do. He also talks of doing fucking Gradius too 



			
				From p.s.p. de translated into English said:
			
		

> psp.de: Could you, for starters, please introduce yourself to our readers?
> 
> K.I.: I'm the producer of the Castlevania series. I've been contributing to this franchise for ten years now, the first game being Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 26, 2007)

^Let the system wars begin.  Me personally, I don't care what system he chooses, I'm still getting the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

It was confirmed by Game Informer the platform is the Xbox 360. The PS3 wasn't added in the fray because IGA bluntly implied it's not even successful for a port, and the Wii was canned because he wants a depth gameplay system that isn't flicking the Wiimote. I removed that snippet from the interview because this topic isn't about the Wii, but I'll post it here anyway 



			
				From p.s.p. de translated into English said:
			
		

> psp.de: And what about the never ending rumours about a Castlevania for Wii?
> 
> K.I.: I'm looking at all three next-gen Consoles: Xbox360, ps3, and Wii. I haven't yet decided
> for which console I want to develop.
> ...


----------



## Scud (Aug 26, 2007)

The idea of Castlevania for the 360 is making me giddy.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

The idea of SotN sequel makes me want to kill vampires RIGHT NOW! 



This is just a scenario, but if Iga instead choose the PS3 for SotN sequel, I would buy one right away


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

It seems more than likely that IGA's plan for the PS3 at this time would be a port. He isn't really hyped for success on any Sony platform 

He said in that same interview that the popularity of the PSP seems to have downwined, and I think stated that the chance of there being more Castlevania's for the PSP mostly rely on Europe's sales for DXC, where the PSP is the most popular of all the regions.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

I haven't liked anything after Dissonance. Aria of Sorrow was alright :/ So the only things I would be looking for are rehashed versions of the old or orgasmic sequels such as SotN2.

I am quite happy he is leaning more towards the 360, because it saves me alot of money xD

Hopefully he just says fuck it, goes 2D side scrolling with epic sprites, epic music, epic back grounds, and epic replay value.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

I think I mentioned it before in this topic, but the success of the 2D game Odin Sphere will probably impact the way this game goes via 2D/3D/2.5D. IGA told PLAY magazine a long while ago that he is keeping his eye on how successful Odin Sphere is, to see if there can be success found with 2D games on consoles in todays gaming world.

I hope it sold well..>_>


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm sorry I have a short memory span xD

I just hope to god it isn't 3D. I really can't see a 3D sequel surpassing or even coming close to SotN. Or maybe Iga will pull a miracle out of his cowboy hat.
You only come across a sequel like this every century!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

IGA isn't even happy with his 3D games, man. He's one who loves 2D, and I think that is awfully evident in his games and his favorite series in general.

Either he is doing a 3D game thats a 2D castleroid but in 3D [CoD], a poor mans DMC [LoI], or maybe something godly.

I would prefer 2D anyday. But with trying to fit with Sony America's policy, it would probably be 2.5D


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

Screw Sony 

God and he wants another Gradius xD

I wonder how long this could take to happen


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, considering the interview was done the earliest of this month, it seems like this game was just kicked started into the approval status. A number of IGA's projects take a year to finish, and thats considering a number of them are rushed out by Konami.

I would be surprised if we get any footage of it at all this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

So what's everyone getting next for 360? Got Dynasty warriors gundam and MAYBE Blue dragon *Just don't know ATM* but def DW gundam and Monster hunter freedom 2 for PSP.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 26, 2007)

October 4th 08 sounds like a good release date to me xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2007)

I can get The Darkness for a relatively cheap price. Should I?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2007)

Lucifer the Light-bearer said:


> I can get The Darkness for a relatively cheap price. Should I?



How cheap and if you don't mind it being short then yeah. The story was great, graphics sick, and some badass powers.


----------



## JonnyCake (Aug 26, 2007)

link4

lolzroffle at the skate. demo glitch. They have to had fix this by now!


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think I mentioned it before in this topic, but the success of the 2D game Odin Sphere will probably impact the way this game goes via 2D/3D/2.5D. IGA told PLAY magazine a long while ago that he is keeping his eye on how successful Odin Sphere is, to see if there can be success found with 2D games on consoles in todays gaming world.
> 
> I hope it sold well..>_>



yeah I hope it have that viewtiful joe style to it


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 27, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> AkuRoku
> 
> lolzroffle at the skate. demo glitch. They have to had fix this by now!



Isn't Skate that realistic Tony Hawk killer?

Yeah....launching like a cannon into a sky is realistic.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How cheap and if you don't mind it being short then yeah. The story was great, graphics sick, and some badass powers.



?15 under retail price.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So what's everyone getting next for 360? Got Dynasty warriors gundam and MAYBE Blue dragon *Just don't know ATM* but def DW gundam and Monster hunter freedom 2 for PSP.


I might pick up DWdam aswell, other than that it's halo 3, mass effect and assassins creed for me


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 27, 2007)

DWdam! 
It's out this Tuesday right?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2007)

I dunno, it's nowhere to be found on swedish e-gamestores


----------



## Pein (Aug 27, 2007)

cod4 beta go register if you want in starts later today
details can be found here Mahou​_Sensei​_Negima -First Term-


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2007)

So any opinions on Bioshock?


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 27, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> So any opinions on Bioshock?


there are plenty of them in bioshock thread, but to save your time I'll summarize what people are discussing in the BS thread.

The game rock. Go buy it. You won't regret it. NOW


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2007)

I gots Live now. Sir0Slick.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2007)

Skeets said:


> DWdam!
> It's out this Tuesday right?



Tuesday release date so must likely wens day.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2007)

lol CharlieOscarDelta.com isn't loading


----------



## slimscane (Aug 29, 2007)

My favorite part about going to college is how often my internet breaks! =D

I'll have to set up my live up here (there are a bunch of hoops you have to jump through), but I should be on by next week.

Bioshock is incredible, definite GOTY contender, regardless of what else comes out this year.


----------



## Pein (Aug 29, 2007)

you know charlie oscar delta is doing the beta random now you can go register


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 29, 2007)

I registered but still no email.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm getting my copy of Blue Dragon today.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2007)

It's a 72 hour wait after tuesday


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 29, 2007)

is anyone here getting two worlds?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 29, 2007)

Jotun said:


> It's a 72 hour wait after tuesday



for Blue Dragon?


----------



## Fang (Aug 29, 2007)

I rented Bioshock on Monday, it's pretty fucking addictive.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 29, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> is anyone here getting two worlds?



You like never read the thread, I got it. Read my review of it right here...

Link removed

And no MS81, I was talking about the CoD4 beta.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2007)

Picked up my DW: gundam. Nice ^_^


----------



## Pein (Aug 29, 2007)

got in to the cod4 beta fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2007)

Didn't get an email :/ Hope I can get in next chance


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm still surprised they never released Metal Wolf Chaos in the US.  It kicks so much ass

old but never gets old
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Genl242_ZU8[/YOUTUBE]

I mean, it's all in english already!  What left is there to do?!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

...What the shit?


----------



## SeruraRenge (Aug 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> ...What the shit?



I can't count how many times I've gotten that response.

It's just that awesome.

And corny.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2007)

I was better in life without knowing that game existed.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

I can't stop playing Bioshock god damn it.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I can't stop playing Bioshock god damn it.


i just finished playing some its so awesome


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2007)

My friend broke my Bioshock disc, he is giving me money to replace it. Good thing I beat this badboy on like the first day I got it xD


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

How the hell did he break your Bioshock cd?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2007)

His 360 chewed on it like a brand new stick of gum after he kicked his 360 on accident with my disc inside.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2007)

Jotun said:


> His 360 chewed on it like a brand new stick of gum after he kicked his 360 on accident with my disc inside.



damn feel sorry for ya bro.

OMG that game Sarurenge had on his post looks hella fun.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 30, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn feel sorry for ya bro.
> 
> OMG that game Sarurenge had on his post looks hella fun.



It's alright, he is getting me a new one + gave me FEAR which I have yet to play lol

The thought of Bush even being able to comprehend a Mobile Suit is just ridiculous  

I wanna play DW: Gundam and BD >.<


----------



## Kameil (Aug 30, 2007)

I want my Halo3 legendary edition.....


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 30, 2007)

i finished bioshock and got the bad ending... 

replaying to get the good one.. but damn when they said bad i thought that it was going to be an evil good ending ... not that it was going to be actually bad


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

~Ryuk~ said:


> I want my Halo3 legendary edition.....


microsoft loves people like you


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone that buys a $160 Legendary Edition for that Spartan II Helmet is insane. 

Not worth the money or effort, the Limited Edition is more then enough for me.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

the sad thing is legendary edition is the most popular version of halo 3


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 30, 2007)

not long too go i got thelegendary version on pre order this game is gonna be kick ass


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Mass Effect a helluva lot more than I am to Halo 3.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'm looking forward to Mass Effect a helluva lot more than I am to Halo 3.



yeah despite the mixed reviews I still got Blue Dragon and loving it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah me too, I think I'll love mass effect more, but halo might last longer (maybe) ;D
though I'm pretty damn sure mass effect will last a long long time ^^


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just switched my pre-order for EBX Games to GameCrazy for Halo 3. They saved me ten bucks.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 30, 2007)

Why does the 360 Torture me so...

First it was the rings of death,then my Disc hardly read,and now the Disc-tray is stuck...
Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 30, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Why does the 360 Torture me so...
> 
> First it was the rings of death,then my Disc hardly read,and now the Disc-tray is stuck...
> Anybody else have this problem?



Disc tray gets stuck on mine to sometimes, gotta push it in to let it come out, annoying shit. Happened to my XBOX 1 too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2007)

Mass Effect looks like it has a fucking large universe, so you'll probably be a while before you finish it. And if the openness is anything like KotOR's, then the replay value should be equal to it as well.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 30, 2007)

I found this guide 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> SUMMARY
> This article describes how to manually eject a disc from the disc tray.
> MORE INFORMATION
> Sometimes you cannot open the disc drive by pressing the eject button on the Xbox 360 console. This behavior occurs if one of the following conditions is true:
> ...






Now I'm just having some trouble locating the holes that I gotta put the paper clip in...


----------



## Arishem (Aug 30, 2007)

Holy shit, Microsoft needs to get its act together. I got my 360 the day the console first hit the market, and I've had no problems so far. It was probably just luck. The 360 I bought my older brother for his birthday got the three red lights as soon as we turned it on. We were able to replace it with no issues though.

Who else here has pre-ordered the Halo 3 limited edition?


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep. Mass Effect is gonna blow all others outta the water. But Halo 3 is... HALO 3. You can't deny it that.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2007)

well I just beat that horse that trapped Donpa in desert.


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

The Force Unleashed is going to blow all expectations out of the water.


----------



## Pein (Aug 30, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The Force Unleashed is going to blow all expectations out of the water.


what do we even know about it


----------



## Fang (Aug 30, 2007)

Watch the developers videos on Gamespot or on the game's site itself...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Watch the developers videos on Gamespot or on the game's site itself...



yeah that's going to be one bad ass game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2007)

Halo = Over-hyped. Multi-player is always good, but the single-player is... meh. I'd rather spend my cash on something more worth-while.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 31, 2007)

force unleashed looks freaking badass indeed, I wasn't sure if it was ingame first 

though when I watched some of the mass effect trailers I was like, meh get ingame already, and then they said it was ALL ingame :0
I dropped my jaw and I've yet to find it >___>


----------



## rockstar sin (Aug 31, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Halo = Over-hyped. Multi-player is always good, but the single-player is... meh. I'd rather spend my cash on something more worth-while.



That's real talk.  I tell people all the time that I can't play Halo unless I'm playing with friends and we go online.  Single player campaign is a big waste of time and should of been added in the "bonus" feature then the actual games.  

 I can't wait for Mass Effect but I wont hype it up too much because I tend to do that and the game usually fails.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> That's real talk.  I tell people all the time that I can't play Halo unless I'm playing with friends and we go online.  Single player campaign is a big waste of time and should of been added in the "bonus" feature then the actual games.
> 
> I can't wait for Mass Effect but I wont hype it up too much because I tend to do that and the game usually fails.


Duuuuuuuude.

It's BioWare. BioWare motherfucking delivers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 31, 2007)

Hm...I guess Halo 3 has really gone gold....





Inb4 broken street date.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not feeling a rise in my nether regions.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 31, 2007)

I want the game already.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Aug 31, 2007)

Cyber Celebrity said:


> That's real talk.  I tell people all the time that I can't play Halo unless I'm playing with friends and we go online.  Single player campaign is a big waste of time and should of been added in the "bonus" feature then the actual games.
> 
> I can't wait for Mass Effect but I wont hype it up too much because I tend to do that and the game usually fails.



BioWare = Fail proof.Probably the only developer I would buy a game from without reading about it.. Jade Empire, KOTOR, Neverwinter Nights, Baldur's Gate... They've never made a bad game.

 Mass Effect deserves all the hype... Its Amazing.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> BioWare = Fail proof.Probably the only developer I would buy a game from without reading about it.. Jade Empire, KOTOR, Neverwinter Nights, Baldur's Gate... They've never made a bad game.
> 
> Mass Effect deserves all the hype... Its Amazing.


im waiting for the final version but i know its gonna be rpg of the year


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 1, 2007)

I see some of you fuckers have Blue Dragon.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hm...I guess Halo 3 has really gone gold....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA LOL  

do you work at a gamestore??


----------



## carnage (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain gir if i had to guess i would say thats a walmart


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

I didn't like the Skate demo and controls much at all at first, but now that I've gotten used to it I might be purchasing it after the first price-drop, seems like a good game. Looks great, in any case. And the face-plants and grinds are very fucking painful.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2007)

Microsoft has already sent out their skus for Halo so early?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> HAHAHAHA LOL
> 
> do you work at a gamestore??



Those pictures if you can tell, have the Europe rating stickers on them, and I'm from New York <3

But no, I don't work in any game store, unless you call my messy room a game store [I have at least 100 games stacked on my bed atm]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

I used to work at a Gameshop. Was fun when I could get games a few days before they were even allowed to be sold.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Microsoft has already sent out their skus for Halo so early?



i know....i would expect that they would send it the night before the relese date



Goofy Titan said:


> Those pictures if you can tell, have the Europe rating stickers on them, and I'm from New York <3
> 
> But no, I don't work in any game store, unless you call my messy room a game store [I have at least 100 games stacked on my bed atm]



haha lol...did you just find them on the internet then??



Sir Slick said:


> I used to work at a Gameshop. Was fun when I could get games a few days before they were even allowed to be sold.



since you used to work there, you know when games come in compared to their release date......when would all the gamestops get Halo 3 in??


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

It really depends on the developer, manufacturer and retailer, but for big titles they tend to come in a few days before the sales-date, and depending on whether there's an embargo on it or not the sales might start on the day they receive it, but with Halo you probably have to wait a while after it gets sent to the stores.

Though some stores just through caution in the wind and start selling on release, but if people are stupid enough to try and play online before the release date, then MicroSoft might bust their nut. >.>


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2007)

Microsoft is clearly stocking stores for surplus Halo copies after the pre-order rush dies down.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

some thoughts on the beta 
its really badass if you can kill 5 people in a row you get to call in a air strike 
7 people in a row you get a chopper that gun s down your enemys 
the perks are greatmy favorite is last stand gun down people with your pistol whilethey think your dead  
you can customize your arsenal and unlock new classes like demolition and sniper all the classes are really balanced though


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

BioShock OST free, booyeah.


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

i still didn't finish bioshock


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2007)

I just got COD4 beta email woot gonna try it out


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2007)

Damn, I still haven't pre ordered Halo 3...


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

lol i just watched a trailer of the demo for Halo Wars.....it looks pretty damn cool!!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2007)

I heard that there is still alot of Limited additions



> lol i just watched a trailer of the demo for Halo Wars.....it looks pretty damn cool!!



It looks like it is very console friendly


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 1, 2007)

Daaaaaaamn..

I want Mass Effect and BioShock. 

Blue Dragon looks pretty sweet as well, though I'll be waiting for a price-drop. Skate has me interested as well.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 1, 2007)

Has anyone seen Halo 3 promo in South Korea? That was the weirdest shit I've ever seen...


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2007)

Bioshock's jackpot achievement is bull.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Bioshock's jackpot achievement is bull.



why??


also....the TimeShift *DEMO* is out.....thats actually a pretty damn cool game with the time effects an ingenious idea for a video game with puzzles and such


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 1, 2007)

Just got into the COD4 beta, crazy stuff.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sucking at the beta xD


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2007)

Timeshift PC version >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 360.

The Bioshock Jackpot achievement is just retarded, its just a game of chance until you get it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

I heard that the fall update 07 list got leaked.....did anybody find it??

edit: I found it!!!!!!


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

advertising in gameplay why i pay for live


----------



## Nexas (Sep 1, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this Korean promo for Halo 3?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldn5m-vMLwA[/YOUTUBE]

Master Chief vs. Dinosaur. Coolest. Shit. Ever.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 1, 2007)

THATS how Dino Crisis shoulda been dammit.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 1, 2007)

Pein said:


> advertising in gameplay why i pay for live



They already do that in crackdown.....


----------



## Pein (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> They already do that in crackdown.....


thats nice but why am i playing free on psn and first party games get dedicated servers
I pay for xbox live and in first party games i get advertising wtf


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2007)

It's because Sony needs to compensate for sucking so much cock currently.


----------



## carnage (Sep 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> i still didn't finish bioshock



lol the pc version just came out  we wouldnt expect u to beat it yet


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> They already do that in crackdown.....



And quite extensively at that...


----------



## Fojos (Sep 2, 2007)

My xbox live tag is Fojos.


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> It's because Sony needs to compensate for sucking so much cock currently.


really how so


----------



## Fang (Sep 2, 2007)

Pein said:


> really how so



Lol Pein                 .


----------



## Pein (Sep 2, 2007)

no i just use my ps3 alot and i dont think it sucks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 2, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Lol Pein                 .



Lol Peen <3


----------



## Jotun (Sep 2, 2007)

Bastard Goofy I was just thinking about doing a Belmont collage xD

CoD4 Beta is fun


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Bastard Goofy I was just thinking about doing a Belmont collage xD



Do one, we should make a Belmont FC. Something like... 'Tha Belmont Brothas"

Killing ur demons since 1094.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Ya I was thinking of making a huge ass CV thread, but I am still deciding how to write it up. I was going to make a monkey to Human evolution chart with the belmonts xD
Alucard looks funny in Draculas Curse 

I keep getting the urge to play Curse of Darkness, but my PS2 is broken and it isn't included in the backwards list for 360. I never got to play it really


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> New thread, yay!
> 
> C&C is sick, but the bonus objections are so fucking annoying sometimes



True stories.. wasnt impressed wid it at all.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Ya I was thinking of making a huge ass CV thread, but I am still deciding how to write it up. I was going to make a monkey to Human evolution chart with the belmonts xD
> Alucard looks funny in Draculas Curse
> 
> I keep getting the urge to play Curse of Darkness, but my PS2 is broken and it isn't included in the backwards list for 360. I never got to play it really



XD, Belmonts evolve faster than humans.

CoD should be played solely for the music, Issac, and Trevor. <3


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

You read my mind again, its all for the Trevor.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Force Unleashed might not have anywhere the same impact of Halo 3 but it looks like this game will utterly destroy it in terms of gameplay IMO.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Force Unleashed might not have anywhere the same impact of Halo 3 but it looks like this game will utterly destroy it in terms of gameplay IMO.



Can you shut up about The Force unleash, we haven't nothing but a trailer and you want just crown them already.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Can you shut up about The Force unleash, we haven't nothing but a trailer and you want just crown them already.



We have tech demos, jackass. And I know full well that gameplay has not been dished out yet for it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Can you shut up about The Force unleash, we haven't nothing but a trailer and you want just crown them already.



Lol HoE sorta took the words....

The game looks good and I will most likely rent it, but it honestly doesn't appeal to me. I guess I'm just not a big enough Star Wars fan?

I don't get how you can compare Halo 3 to TFU. You compared it to Bioshock also didn't you?


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad there is a thread like this.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol HoE sorta took the words....
> 
> The game looks good and I will most likely rent it, but it honestly doesn't appeal to me. I guess I'm just not a big enough Star Wars fan?
> 
> I don't get how you can compare Halo 3 to TFU. You compared it to Bioshock also didn't you?



I wasn't comparing. But Halo 3 more or less is the run of the mill FPS. Force Unleashed actually gives you the option, according to the developer diaries, to use the Force in many ways to interact with both your enemies and the enviroment itself to move yourself along.

That's certainly a bit more original to me.

Bioshock followed Dark Force's 2: Jedi Knight on the moral status/compass for the ending you recieved as well as interaction to make in the gameplay. But I'll hold judgement till it's out in the spring or fall.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

how is star wars original lol


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> how is star wars original lol



Your fucking joking.


----------



## EJ (Sep 3, 2007)

Assasin's Creed looks like it's going to own most 360 games that have come out in the last couple monthts IMO.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your fucking joking.


let me rephrase that how is a star wars game original since there are alot of star wars game


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> let me rephrase that how is a star wars game original since there are alot of star wars game



Dark Forces is one of the greatest FPS shooters of all time that doesn't have the label of Doom, Halo, Half-Life or CoW.

Jedi Knight gave you moral choices to choose for your ending as well as powers based off interaction with people in the game.

Tie-Fighter was one of the first fighter simulators and certainly one of the first in the sci-fi genre. Outcast gave you Force powers to use to offset the heavy shooting with puzzle features.

You have FPS, FS, Strategy, MMO, third-person action adventure, ect...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your fucking joking.



Halo is ultimately a multiplayer FPS game. TFU isn't. Bioshock's "moral decisions" were a joke IMO. It wasn't really a big deal other than the other ending. 

In terms of story, Star Wars has been raped in every direction, so forgive me if I find yet another chapter in the Star Wars saga a little stale.

TFU looks like it will play uniquely, but Prototype looks even more unique


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Halo is ultimately a multiplayer FPS game. TFU isn't. Bioshock's "moral decisions" were a joke IMO. It wasn't really a big deal other than the other ending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Forgive me if I lol hard but I don't think you ever grew up in the golden age of 90's playing PC games.

And as to the comment about Star Wars for story...well that's why we still have hundreds of comics and novels creating more backstory and history of this. No insult intended but it seems you are seriously woefully ignorant of SW and the Expanded Universe.

30 Years and going strong in terms of story shits on the scifi genre. Star Wars > all.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd use the search (well I did, but it sucked), but I know it won't pick up the word "pro" anywhere, so does anyone know what that "pro bundle" that Wal-mart is getting (has?) consists of?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Forgive me if I lol hard but I don't think you ever grew up in the golden age of 90's playing PC games.
> 
> And as to the comment about Star Wars for story...well that's why we still have hundreds of comics and novels creating more backstory and history of this. No insult intended but it seems you are seriously woefully ignorant of SW and the Expanded Universe.



I was too busy with Duke Nukem. I played every single SW game up until Rouge Squadren. I have read so much Star Wars shit that I have gotten sick of it. Even read those crappy Jedi Kids books meant for Elementary school kids.

I used to be into the series alot more, but it faded out. You still seem to be in it.

Edit: Not everyone is a diehard SW fan, I know I am outnumbered by the fans, but don't call me ignorant just because you don't like my opinion.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I was too busy with Duke Nukem. I played every single SW game up until Rouge Squadren. I have read so much Star Wars shit that I have gotten sick of it. Even read those crappy Jedi Kids books meant for Elementary school kids.



Scholastic Star Wars books aren't canon nor are they apart of the actual SWverse. Their just filler for little kids to read. And lol, Duke Nukem...



> I used to be into the series alot more, but it faded out. You still seem to be in it.



I have a feeling you read like a Kevin J Anderson book or two then called it quits. Star Wars is the pinnacle of sci-fi. Legacy of the Sith, Tales of the Jedi, New Jedi Order, Dark Empire, Crimson Empire...those are all fucking dark as shit for SW.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

You don't get me when I said I read alot of shit... 

My cousin is and was a super fanatic.

I have read alot from the Rebellion era , New Republic era, Thrawn books, Black Fleet crisis...

I can go on dude. Like I said it just faded out.

You can lol at Duke Nukem all you want, but no one in the Star Wars series has Balls of Steel.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Black Fleet is shit. The Rebellion novels were essentially just the Han Solo Trilogy which are full of so many plot holes its not even funny. And NRA books were sparse at best. Keven J Anderson's books for the New Republic was terrible. 

There is so much more to EU then just a mere dozen novels...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Like I said, I could go on and on. I sort of stopped after Recovery from the New Jedi Order. Meaning I read almost anything SW up until that point.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Like I said, I could go on and on. I sort of stopped after Recovery from the New Jedi Order. Meaning I read almost anything SW up until that point.



Like I said, all your listing is just sequel EU from the novels. Hell prequel EU alone had a lot more source material then the current EU. Comics for one are a huge part of the SWverse.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

OMFG IT IS GOING ON AND ON SHUT UP!!!



I love Blue Dragon, btw.  And I got Puzzle Fighter HD. =)


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

Ero_Sennin said:


> I'd use the search (well I did, but it sucked), but I know it won't pick up the word "pro" anywhere, so does anyone know what that "pro bundle" that Wal-mart is getting (has?) consists of?


its just a premium renamed
donkey just won the interwebs


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

That said, Tie-Fighter and the Dark Force series are still part of the best games of all time on the PC.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> OMFG IT IS GOING ON AND ON SHUT UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Blue Dragon, btw.  And I got Puzzle Fighter HD. =)



Lol, DS we must fight. Dan to Dan to the death.

Fang, you don't seem to get what I am saying here. So I will end it with this.

I have up until about 2003~ read/watched/played lots of SW shit. I never said I exclusively read the novels. So please stop trying to prove SW is the best thing evar, I am a faded fan. I didn't skim the tips of the SW EU, it got old for me.

Main point, TFU looks like it will be a good game, but with games like Prototype and Crysis around....


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

On the whole Pein retardation (which, I'm sure, we're all getting used to) of Star Wars. Play motherfucking Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> On the whole Pein retardation (which, I'm sure, we're all getting used to) of Star Wars. Play motherfucking Knights of the Old Republic.


why are you calling me retarded


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

I calls 'em as I sees 'em, bub.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

thats nice


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Lol Bub, that reminded me of the old 90's X-Men Wolverine.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

Back when Logan was still cool on screen.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

At least he wasn't a dirty Hairy clone. God I need get back into SinFest too.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

That you do, son. That you do.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Sep 3, 2007)

22 days until Halo 3. Do you think I have a chance of getting it if I don't pre-order?


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

yes there are only a million preorders microsoft has been building stock for a long time so anyone who wants one gets one


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2007)

_Amaterasu_ said:


> 22 days until Halo 3. Do you think I have a chance of getting it if I don't pre-order?


Probably won't get a chance for the Legendary, but maybe Limited and im 90% sure there will be an excess of standard editions for launch.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 3, 2007)

meh just preorder it anyway just in case the shops run out


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

I only have to pay like 30 bucks for my limited edition once its in. But yes, if you want anything other then the standard, pre-order now...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

It comes out this week.  Anyone getting it?


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

That looks gay.


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That looks gay.


i second this motion


----------



## little nin (Sep 3, 2007)

thirded! **


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It comes out this week.  Anyone getting it?


I think its an awesome option.  I would probably be one of the people that needs something like that.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It comes out this week.  Anyone getting it?



I have a hold on it and on friday after work, im picking it up...WOOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It comes out this week.  Anyone getting it?



It looks handy. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 3, 2007)

I already thought that came out...>_>


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 3, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I already thought that came out...>_>



comes out on Friday


----------



## little nin (Sep 3, 2007)

have i not checked or can u not sign in to any other e-mail addresses on teh xbox?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2007)

If i decide to set up MSN messenger ima get it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 3, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It comes out this week.  Anyone getting it?



I don't know whats better, this or the N64 handheld


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 3, 2007)

Am i missing something? Seems perfect for writing on MSN thing on XBOX live...


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 3, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That looks gay.



Your mom looks gay.

=P



> Am i missing something? Seems perfect for writing on MSN thing on XBOX live...


That's exactly what it was made for.


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

I reported joo!


----------



## Pein (Sep 3, 2007)

I like it but it looks uncomfortable and gay


----------



## Fang (Sep 3, 2007)

Exactly Pein(or)...exactly.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> I like it but it looks uncomfortable and gay



then just pull it out...i dont expect to play gears or halo with it in....


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

not the best looking gadget but if it gets the job done then so be it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> not the best looking gadget but if it gets the job done then so be it.



Sup man. I just rented Dynasty Warriors: Gundam last night, it was actually really fucking fun.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 4, 2007)

XD my big brother just got the red lights of death and has no idea what to do, is he supposed to phone customer support or is there somewhere on the 360 site about sending it in for repair?

i was suprised seeing how he's only had it for less than a year


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 4, 2007)

Hagi said:


> XD my big brother just got the red lights of death and has no idea what to do, is he supposed to phone customer support or is there somewhere on the 360 site about sending it in for repair?
> 
> i was suprised seeing how he's only had it for less than a year


Game Trailer

That should be the place your looking for.  If not then you can just call.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

I've had the red ring of death once. Glad it was only once.


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

I had the red ring i sold it because my warranty was up then i bought a new one when the warranty got extended


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> I had the red ring i sold it because my warranty was up then i bought a new one when the warranty got extended



This is why you buy service plans for the 360.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 4, 2007)

Usb keyboards handle better imo


----------



## little nin (Sep 4, 2007)

AH HA!

chatpad thing is useless


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> This is why you buy service plans for the 360.


never had a problem with consoles so i never bought warranty who would have thought that microsoft would release such a shoddy producy in the first place


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

If I'm paying over 400 dollars for a console which is a mini-pc designed solely for gaming and entertainment, yeah, that's why I bought a service plan.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Sup man. I just rented Dynasty Warriors: Gundam last night, it was actually really fucking fun.



I think your on my friend list, if not then pm me your gamertag.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

Righto. Anyway, DWG is almost as addictive as Bioshock.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2007)

dude why ppl love DynastyWarriors games but not Ninety-Nine-Nights?

I luv N3.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> dude why ppl love DynastyWarriors games but not Ninety-Nine-Nights?
> 
> I luv N3.



so do I...i love that game too, N3


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 4, 2007)

MS81 said:


> dude why ppl love DynastyWarriors games but not Ninety-Nine-Nights?
> 
> I luv N3.


because people are fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Fang (Sep 4, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors started it all.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 4, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> because people are fucking hypocrites.



OR maybe it's cause N3 has a shitty story, worse voice acting then DW *Thought it was impossible* shitty characters, cheaper bosses then Lu Bu, oh, and did i mention it doesn't even have fucking CO-OP!? 

Yeah that might be the reason


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 4, 2007)

N3 is actually even more tedious than the DW games, and that is saying something bad. Baaaaaad.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> OR maybe it's cause N3 has a shitty story, worse voice acting then DW *Thought it was impossible* shitty characters, cheaper bosses then Lu Bu, oh, and did i mention it doesn't even have fucking CO-OP!?
> 
> Yeah that might be the reason



bad VA...god damn it sucks...and the character movement is slow as hell....but IMO it was a cool game


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> DW characters = balls. Never said N3 had better characters, since it only had less than 10 characters.



This is where you fucked up my friend.  Especially how you said the story line sucked. AND how you said the graphics sucked.


----------



## Pein (Sep 4, 2007)

why are people arguing about two lame franchises 
except dynasty warrior is better because they have gundams


----------



## EJ (Sep 4, 2007)

Damn, I wanted to read more


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

b&hammer...   play nice people. ^^


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> b&hammer...   play nice people. ^^



Lol b&.

Also...that pic.....Jesus dude....that better be shooped..is it?


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> b&hammer...   play nice people. ^^


donkey how long is crazy b& for 
and you sir are sick lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also...that pic.....Jesus dude....that better be shooped..is it?




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, it's a real dvd.


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

jesus christ some people are really messed up


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 5, 2007)

man had alot to do today.... Did not even log on and play blue dragon  


After class tomorrow though I WILL  PLAY ALOT!! =0 ( hopefully )


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2007)

b& over DW and N3 xD

Average games are serious bizness 

CoD4 beta is really fun. I wasn't planning on buying it, but the beta changed it around for me. Plays and feels like Battlefield imo. I was in such a bad mood in one of the matches after enemies kept spawning behind me and knifing me. Then I went on a rampage and sent an air strike


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Jotun said:


> b& over DW and N3 xD
> 
> Average games are serious bizness
> 
> CoD4 beta is really fun. I wasn't planning on buying it, but the beta changed it around for me. Plays and feels like Battlefield imo. I was in such a bad mood in one of the matches after enemies kept spawning behind me and knifing me. Then I went on a rampage and sent an air strike


gotta love that air strike 
and lol at microsoft


----------



## Jotun (Sep 5, 2007)

As always, internet is serious biz. I can't wait till Toys R' Us breaks the street date xD


----------



## MS81 (Sep 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> so do I...i love that game too, N3



to me N3 has more combos and better story.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 5, 2007)

lol@crazy ban

and god damnit that cat dvd was funny until you said it was real.  not entirely surprised though =\

no wait its lols persist.  am I a bad person?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> b&hammer...   play nice people. ^^



so is that like a new video game where we get to control the cats and if you make it across the street, you get an achievement or soemthing.......lol 


now how did you find something like that DS??


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2007)

I just woke from a dream of playing Halo 3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 5, 2007)

> now how did you find something like that DS??



I found it one Caturday. XD

Anyway, just got Puzzle Fighter HD.  It rulz but I suck at it like usual.  XD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 5, 2007)

Must have Mass Effect. DDD:


----------



## Pein (Sep 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I found it one Caturday. XD
> 
> Anyway, just got Puzzle Fighter HD.  It rulz but I suck at it like usual.  XD


bought it on psn i suck at it to 
they should have redrawn the sprites faces their all jaggy messes


----------



## Arishem (Sep 5, 2007)

Did anyone else play the Timeshift demo? I enjoyed shooting a diving person in the air until their body was limp, flipping it over in the process, tagging it with a grenade, and watching it explode in slow motion.


----------



## Fang (Sep 5, 2007)

Timeshift hopefully won't be a terrible porting to the 360 like FEAR was on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Well back, and after the devastation yesterday 

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=tw63zSwFK0w[/YOUTUBE]



I received a new one today with stranglehold.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well back, and after the devastation yesterday
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



did M$ send you a new one or you brought a new one?


----------



## Corruption (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, 360 is built like shit...my 2nd one broke last week, now I'm waiting to get it back in the mail.

Anyway, what does the 1 ring even mean?


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

Another thing that's annoying with the 360 is that the discs always get scratched if the 360 is standing up, and it has to be standing up so that it doesn't heat up. The 360 is built like shit, indeed.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yes, 360 is built like shit...my 2nd one broke last week, now I'm waiting to get it back in the mail.
> 
> Anyway, what does the 1 ring even mean?



I'm hoping mine doesn't break again. And 1 ring should mean nothing but instead Micro won't give me SHIT. They say "To bad" So now i had to buy a new one. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=J5olFesEZFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scared Link (Sep 6, 2007)

My 360 hasn't broken yet, but I'm afraid it might.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> My 360 hasn't broken yet, but I'm afraid it might.



Kept mine in GOD condition, let no one near it, and it breaks...though new one is ALOT lower in sound


----------



## Fojos (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm... I've had my 360 since 2005 and it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## _Amaterasu_ (Sep 6, 2007)

Was that you in those videos? lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 6, 2007)

@darkness

one ring  is not a good sign... basically your 360 will have a 3 ring of death coming up soon, thats all I know.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @darkness
> 
> one ring  is not a good sign... basically your 360 will have a 3 ring of death coming up soon, thats all I know.



Yeah, mine couldn't even get to three red lights.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 6, 2007)

I jinxed crazy, after my situation I put a hex on his ass.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 6, 2007)

HoE, I tried playing with you the other day, but I kept getting booted xD

I have Blue Dragon, and it is going to get brutally raped since I have no other real RPG's to play


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 7, 2007)

I've seen SSJ3 feverishly playing Blue Dragon.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 7, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I've seen SSJ3 feverishly playing Blue Dragon.



so its that good huh??


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

Just beat stranglehold, going to replay it on Hard.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 7, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> Another thing that's annoying with the 360 is that the discs always get scratched if the 360 is standing up, and it has to be standing up so that it doesn't heat up. The 360 is built like shit, indeed.



While I agree about the 360 being built really horribly. I have yet to get any disc scratched due to the position of the console. The surface of where the 360 is standing probably shakes a bit or something. Cause neither mine nor any of my friends have had a disc scratched when it comes to positioning of the console only.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just beat stranglehold, going to replay it on Hard.


how long was it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> how long was it



Bout 4-6 hours, same as max payne 1 but longer then 2. Still very fun, going to replay it


----------



## b0rt (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone here into the small arcade games like UNO and shit? Just wondering.


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

uno on a video game system is just gay


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> uno on a video game system is just gay



UNO is not gay FOOLZ


----------



## carnage (Sep 7, 2007)

uno the card game isnt gay  uno on a game system is sorry i didnt think i needed to clarify


----------



## b0rt (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, I just for some reason get addicted to that shit, it's just something oddly fun about it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> uno the card game isnt gay  uno on a game system is sorry i didnt think i needed to clarify


that game is freaking great yes even on 360


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

carnage said:


> uno the card game isnt gay  uno on a game system is sorry i didnt think i needed to clarify



It's not gay on anything, it's fun foolz


----------



## little nin (Sep 7, 2007)

halo 3 soon


----------



## b0rt (Sep 7, 2007)

Crazy, you play DoA4 as well I see, you should play me sometime if you want, but what rank are you at about?


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2007)

Max Payne 2 was longer then 10 hours.....Anyway I'm heavily enjoying DWG.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Max Payne 2 was longer then 10 hours.....Anyway I'm heavily enjoying DWG.



I beat max payne 2 in 2 hours and fifteen minutes. 

@Mcnasty - Actually i just put it in to do a review on it but i was rank A when i was playing. I was good, now i suck


----------



## b0rt (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, damn dude. I was gonna say, I'm a C and I suck ass, I never even got to a B yet but I'm slowly getting better. If you were up for it I'd say we can hit it up sometime but oh well. lol


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

You def kick my ass now


----------



## Fang (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone bought or rented Stranglehold yet? How is it?


----------



## b0rt (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah well dude. 

Well, I don't have many 360 games, but I want you kind people to recommend me some, honestly Madden 08 just came out and I've already had enough of it, so any suggestions?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Anyone bought or rented Stranglehold yet? How is it?



Me, bought it, love it. Hard mode is a fucking bitch though, hard, no jokes. 

@Mc - get EDF, it's great. Earth defense force is the full name, saw it on ebay for 20 bucks, worth it. Get it nows


----------



## Hardcase678 (Sep 7, 2007)

Does any one still play Halo 2? It's been very laggy as of late, I wonder what's going on with the servers.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 7, 2007)

Hardcase678 said:


> Does any one still play Halo 2? It's been very laggy as of late, I wonder what's going on with the servers.



Live is going through Maintenance soon (Monday; September 10). I don't think that would explain it though it is plausible. Must be people getting their last Halo 2 fix so people be flooding on Halo 2 might be another reason (I actually got this idea from the Gamestop TV ad). In the end we are roughly just 2 1/2 weeks away from Halo 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

Just ordered superman returns, anyone play it? Got it for 8 dollars.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

reviews say its terrible but for $8 its worth it


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> reviews say its terrible but for $8 its worth it



Yeah just tried the demo. It's ok, looks like a good *Play, beat, move on* which is why it's 8 bucks


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 7, 2007)

IGN just reviewed skate. 
It got a 9.0 which was a bit higher then I expected them to get but I played the demo to death! 
crazymtf have you played multiplayer for Stranglehold yet? I hear it's laggy so I haven't dealt with it at all yet.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> IGN just reviewed skate.
> It got a 9.0 which was a bit higher then I expected them to get but I played the demo to death!
> crazymtf have you played multiplayer for Stranglehold yet? I hear it's laggy so I haven't dealt with it at all yet.



Played a bit of it online, not laggy just could never get into a room really, lol. It's ok online, nothing special though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 8, 2007)

i got the chat pad...its pretty cool and i can chat wit people easier now on 360....

i did however get Bioshock while i was at it....its pretty cool...i jumped a few times and went "WTF?!?!" a few more


----------



## little nin (Sep 8, 2007)

i liked the skate demo


----------



## Pein (Sep 8, 2007)

eternal sonata comes out this month right?
i need to get that game and heavenly sword


----------



## carnage (Sep 8, 2007)

Hacked xbox 360s are the best


----------



## Hardcase678 (Sep 8, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Live is going through Maintenance soon (Monday; September 10). I don't think that would explain it though it is plausible. Must be people getting their last Halo 2 fix so people be flooding on Halo 2 might be another reason (I actually got this idea from the Gamestop TV ad). In the end we are roughly just 2 1/2 weeks away from Halo 3.



I cant wait for halo 3, so i can break my halo 2. Question about your sig, when did dead pool have a cross over with Boba Fett?


----------



## Pein (Sep 8, 2007)

carnage said:


> Hacked xbox 360s are the best


they would be if you didnt get banned from xbox live in the process


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2007)

I despise how BioWare always gets me in anticipation.


----------



## Fang (Sep 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> they would be if you didnt get banned from xbox live in the process



Lol Gabha comes to mind.


----------



## Hardcase678 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> they would be if you didnt get banned from xbox live in the process



You don't get banned, they just block your xbox. That's why im on my 2nd one now.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2007)

Blue Dragon has too many things that you can exploit making it very easy game xD

On the 2nd disc lvl 26. I love the option of taking the music off because it puts me to sleep sometimes.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Been playing Tenchu Z lately. Really did enjoy this game, it's fun killing stupid A.I.!


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2007)

> Square Enix has opened a portal site for what should be one of its biggest Tokyo Game Show franchises this year, Star Ocean. The portal highlights all games in the series, but the focus is, of course, on the three new games, Star Ocean First Departure (PSP), Star Ocean Second Evolution (PSP) and Star Ocean 4 (platform TBA).
> 
> According to the page, the PSP remakes of parts one and two will be playable at the show. Star Ocean 4 will see a video trailer, as confirmed by the game's producer in a recent issue of Famitsu.



I know SE will most likely put SO4 on the PS3, but hopefully they will also release it for the 360 >.<

All SO4 needs is a better story and a better balanced skill set


----------



## little nin (Sep 9, 2007)

pre-ordered skate.



im in love


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but Gamespot is going to be giving out CoD4 beta tokens tomorrow.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Blue Dragon has too many things that you can exploit making it very easy game xD
> 
> On the 2nd disc lvl 26. I love the option of taking the music off because it puts me to sleep sometimes.



You do know when you beat it you get the hard difficulty option? and in the demo you can select it right off that bat.. By selecting that option, umm well lets just say my guys will have a decent challange on there hands when I select hard mode  



Jotun said:


> I know SE will most likely put SO4 on the PS3, but hopefully they will also release it for the 360 >.<
> 
> All SO4 needs is a better story and a better balanced skill set




Well , FF 13 's engine ( the white engine) is now able to go multiplatform and is not just PS3 specific.. I think SO4 is using that as well, what does this  mean? It does mean that the game can be ported quite easily but thats about it atm.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> pre-ordered skate.
> 
> 
> 
> im in love


Got a decent site with shit about skate? Rather interested after playing the demo dozens of times. Mostly interested about the customization options. D:


----------



## Nexas (Sep 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah right? I love it.



I'm trying to beat hard mode with Dan. God he sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Lol. I am seriously thinking of buying it, it's just i only got 900 points left so i dunno.


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm severely enjoying Stranglehold, despite the fact its so fucking short.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm severely enjoying Stranglehold, despite the fact its so fucking short.



Indeed. I'm trying it on hard mode but it's kicking my ass


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

Hardboiled must be fucking insane.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do know when you beat it you get the hard difficulty option? and in the demo you can select it right off that bat.. By selecting that option, umm well lets just say my guys will have a decent challange on there hands when I select hard mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rented Blue Dragon, right now I am 50/50 on whether or not I'd rent it again to beat it on Hard

Yay about multiplatform


----------



## Pein (Sep 9, 2007)

white engine gone multi platform?


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

I need to re-rent Bioshock and DWG to get all the achievements.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I need to re-rent Bioshock and DWG to get all the achievements.



DWG takes awhile indeed, got a good amount. Going to try get some more later. Now playing rumble roses


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

Nah, all I need is the 50,000 and 100,000 MS achievement, beating Original mode with a few more pilots and then the all skill achievement.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Nah, all I need is the 50,000 and 100,000 MS achievement, beating Original mode with a few more pilots and then the all skill achievement.



Exactly what i gotta do, besides the 50,000 one.


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

I forgot one, getting 100 missions completed.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah i got to get that one too, 90 missions done though.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 9, 2007)

Pein said:


> white engine gone multi platform?






> *Final Fantasy XIII Running on 'Cross-Platform' Engine
> By Chris Kohler September 06, 2007 | 12:55:00 AMCategories: Game Development   *
> It's currently only announced for PlayStation 3, but Square Enix's Hiromichi Tanaka said in his keynote address at Austin GDC that Final Fantasy XIII is being developed with a "cross-platform" engine:
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Sep 9, 2007)

White Engine...?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2007)

Probably see the MMO or verses on 360.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2007)

What is White Engine?


----------



## Nexas (Sep 10, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What is White Engine?



The FFXIII engine I believe.


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

yep made for ff13


----------



## Biscuits (Sep 10, 2007)

This is pissing me off... 

First it was my Disc Drive acting up now I need a replacement Power block...
Anyone know how much those things go for?
Maybe the official MS one?


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2007)

Stranglehold is a let down. Glad I didn't buy it and only rented it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Stranglehold is a let down. Glad I didn't buy it and only rented it.



Really? I thought it was alot of fun, extremely hard though on harder modes though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2007)

Hard mode only added an hour and half to the game play for me, so something like 7 hours.

Terribly short. And MP is terrible. Great game yes, worth buying? Not really for 60 bucks.


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

im still getting stranglehold pre ordered ps3 version already


----------



## Fang (Sep 10, 2007)

It's not worth buying, Zero. Renting? Hell yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

I felt it was worth it, i bought max payne and beat it in 2 hours and i still rate it extremely worthy of getting at 60, same with this. And i can't beat hard, you did?


----------



## Pein (Sep 10, 2007)

im getting an hd copy of hard boiled its worth it


----------



## MS81 (Sep 10, 2007)

damn M$ and block releases, have any of you guys noticed that M$ is putting there games out all at once?

it pisses me off because I needed a game during the summertime now october thru January I'll be throwing my money at M$.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn M$ and block releases, have any of you guys noticed that M$ is putting there games out all at once?
> 
> it pisses me off because I needed a game during the summertime now october thru January I'll be throwing my money at M$.



Welcome to my world 

i already for the next few months have on hold

Halo 3
Beautiful Katamari
Guitar Hero III
Timeshift
and a few others i cant think of at the moment........


----------



## Nexas (Sep 10, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn M$ and block releases, have any of you guys noticed that M$ is putting there games out all at once?
> 
> it pisses me off because I needed a game during the summertime now october thru January I'll be throwing my money at M$.



Its not just a MS thing. The big games always come out in the Q4 of the year.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 10, 2007)

Pein said:


> im getting an hd copy of hard boiled its worth it



Primary reason why I'm buying it but it's still a fun game.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

Nexas said:


> Its not just a MS thing. The big games always come out in the Q4 of the year.



Trueness 

*Spoiler*: __ 



XBOX 360 - 
Blue Dragon
Area 51: Blacksite
Eternal Sonata
Warriors Orochi
Halo 3
Mass effect
Assasins creed *Could be for ps3, whichever has it better*
Blade storm
left 4 dead
Kyne and leech
Lost Odyssey 

PS3 - 
Heavenly Sword
FolkLore
Rachet and Clank
Drake uncharted adventure
Eight Days


PSP ? 
Monster Hunter 2
Castlevania 


DS - 
Phoenix wright 3 
Phoenix wright 4
Digimon RPG 2


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 10, 2007)

Ah, got my messenger kit in the mail today.  I love the fact that the keys are backlighted.  I hate the fact that it doesn't work on fucking PSU!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 10, 2007)

^Lmao, that sucks. That be perfect for it too.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2007)

Sweet jeebus, the lag in CoD4 drives me fucking insane. >.O


----------



## Fang (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope I get to pull down a Star Destroyer in the Force Unleashed.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2007)

Thinking of picking up Kengo 9 tomorrow but i dunno. I love tenchu Z and this may be similar to "Under loved" but i dunno.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 11, 2007)

Yay, I got 20 kills and 4 deaths in CoD4 with the sniper. It felt awesome.


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2007)

I really must have been living under a rock.

cod4 is out?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 11, 2007)

CoD4 BETA. I yoinked a US-token off GameSpot. XD


----------



## EJ (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, well that explains it


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ah, got my messenger kit in the mail today.  I love the fact that the keys are backlighted.  I hate the fact that it doesn't work on fucking PSU!!!!



wait what?!??!?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 11, 2007)

Halo 3...... _counting the days..........._


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't wait for the retail version of COD4.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

I only got lag one time because of a retard host.

AK47 all the way xD


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 12, 2007)

It seemed like the last couple times I logged on to COD4 it's been real laggy.

Right when I was getting the hang of it.


----------



## little nin (Sep 12, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Halo 3...... _counting the days..........._



soon we will all be on it and gears will gather up dust


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

Lol @ Gaiden 2


----------



## carnage (Sep 12, 2007)

whats funny about ninja gaiden 2


----------



## MS81 (Sep 12, 2007)

he meant gayden 2(the homo edition).

jus joking


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2007)

I haven't touched Stranglehold after beating the single-player.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I only got lag one time because of a retard host.
> 
> AK47 all the way xD


Yuck, M4 with Deep Impact and Stopping Power is my choice. The only thing that sucks is its non-existent ammo capacity.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

I role an M4 with Deep Impact as well, although I've favoured RPG x2 and the radar blocker.

I hope the raise the level cap soon.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

I've found the M4 to be too weak for levels with lots of close quarters fire fights. For me there's been a couple incidents where enemies have run through sustained bursts of fire to knife my character, when Stopping Power is not equipped.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

That's not a problem when you aim. XD

I always use the M4, even in Vacant.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

I was using the iron sights and my shots were hitting his chest. One of my teammates even saw it happen.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2007)

There needs to be a 3rd person action/adventure based on the Assassin's Creed engine for Warhammer 40K.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

I always use Laser-Sight, works a lot better for me. In any case, I would use the other gun, but I fucking despise set burst-fire. I can control my own fire, I don't need that to do it for me.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, I generally equip laser-sight now, since it makes kills incredibly easy from the rooftop of the tallest building in the desert level. I'm also starting to get sick of the grenade attachment, with entire teams fielding the thing becoming a common occurence. 

@TWF
They're making a 40k MM0. Maybe they'll acquire enough common sense to make a decent shooter for the verse.


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't stand MMO's. An FPS staring you as a choosing sides between the Imperium of Man or Chaos (and then one of the Four Chaos Gods or Undivided) as like a Space Marine, Librarian or Inquistor Psyker would be awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Yeah, I generally equip laser-sight now, since it makes kills incredibly easy from the rooftop of the tallest building in the desert level. I'm also starting to get sick of the grenade attachment, with entire teams fielding the thing becoming a common occurence.


I tend to stick to mid-range combat, although if in a decent team then I can rack up the kills in Overgrow, I had a 8 kill streak, which for my standard is decently high currently. This is actually the first time I've ever played a shooter besides Gunz online. XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 12, 2007)

Imagine Trick Shot, making people's heads explode or manipulating them with the Warp.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

A lot of people hate Overgrow, since snipers dominate that map, but that's just fine to me. Sniping is my preferred play style. I was able to get a kill streak of 12 there. Hey, it's not my problem if they're going to funnel into the same area constantly. 

@TWF
They did make a mediocre game featuring a Tau Firewarrior. I'd really like to see a game like you suggested though. The inclusion of Eldar and Orks along with the two factions you mentioned would be awesome. It'd kick ass if every group had unique attributes, weapons, and play styles.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't mind snipers, but it does irk me when they overcrowd Overgrow. Overgrow in general just bothers my playing style. Still, I know most of the used sniper-spots by now, and a cooked grenade to where a sniper is will do much good. And they're usually so focussed on looking for enemies from their advantage point that they are easy knife-victims. 

I've become quite fond of my RPGs, although the anomalies in trajectory can get irksome from time to time.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

You guys use sights? I use silencer all the way, ninja fo life. Like you said the M4 can lack at crucial times. The AK has the power to put people down fast, especially with Deep Impact and Stopping power. For range I just use the Rpg's 

Overgrown becomes a camp fest, a very boring one. I end up having to switch to my Jammer/Silencer char so I can go in behind them, shoot and not get noticed.

Sniping is fun when one person on each team is doing it, not when the whole team is doing it.

Well it's fun when you kill them all, but thats about it


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2007)

I like my range, and silencers interfere with that. >.> The AK is good at mid-range, but is lacking at long-range. M4 is a bit more balanced.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

In my experience, it only takes a few more shots to get the long range kill with the AK.

I've almost capped the head shots with the AK. Thats why I hope they rebalance some of the weapons. The M16 and the M4 need to be tweaked with.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 12, 2007)

I shanked three guys in a row yesterday. They were walking slowly in the crouch position into a building. My character sprinted up to them, and the last guy only just started to turn around when I was on him. It was some funny shit. You could see my name on the screen with the knife next to their names at the same time.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 12, 2007)

I hand a duel with some dude and all we did was try shanking each other. Someone ended up nading us tho


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the MP5/Mini Uzi with the silencer in vacant with the UAV jammer, 3 special grenades, and Extreme Conditioning. I find that M16 is better than the M4 when it comes to the long range, but if u want to win that mid range battle use the M4. AK-47 is the hardest gun to use out all the rifles. Doesn't have the accuracy or range as the American Rifles but makes up for power

If anyone of you want to play with me you know the tag.


----------



## Nexas (Sep 12, 2007)

Greatest. Shirt. Ever.


the KakaSaku Archives.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy shit, I had 46 kills and 20 deaths in Free-for-all. A certain AK-47 and attachment combo allowed me to do so.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2007)

Told you the AK owns xD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Seems we should have a COD4 thread


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2007)

So is it official that SO4 is PS3 exclusive? Why the hell would they do that and then announce Infinite Undiscovery (Which is a Tri-Ace project also) for the 360?



I have a feeling I am going to enjoy CoD4 MP slightly more than Halo 3 MP 
(The fact that I enjoy the CoD4 beta alot more than the Halo 3 beta is a hint)

Unless Halo 3 has a few crazy ass maps that are super fun to play, then Idk 

I liked 2/3 maps on the Halo 3 beta (High Ground+Snowbound)
I like 2/3 maps on the CoD4 beta (Crash+Vacant)


Well at least if I get bored of one or the other, I can just switch xD


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, so I bought BioShock. Thought I'd love it, but I just can't feel it. So I'm selling it again. xD

Should I save the money for Assassin's Creed/Mass Effect, or splurge on Halo3?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't like buying short games unless I really love the franchise. Assassin's Creed will most likely be short. Save up for Mass Effect/Splurge on Halo 3


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2007)

I already pre-ordered Mass Effect special edition about three weeks ago. I am so getting excited about that game. >.O


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Jotun said:


> So is it official that SO4 is PS3 exclusive? Why the hell would they do that and then announce Infinite Undiscovery (Which is a Tri-Ace project also) for the 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welll COD4 seems like a beefed up version of vegas. And though i love vegas still had more fun with Halo 2. So i'm going with the assumption i'ma enjoy halo 3 which is a beefed up halo 2, more then COD4. Am i correct though on saying COD4 is a beefed up Vegas?


----------



## Pein (Sep 13, 2007)

nope cod4 is way better than vegas 
but the games are different one is a tactical shooter and the other is run and gun


----------



## Fang (Sep 13, 2007)

Pein post that monkey video again.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 13, 2007)

Is it possible to have two helicopters from the same team on the map simultaneously? I've seen a friendly and hostile one present at the same time, so two from one side seems plausible. It would really suck for the other team though.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2007)

No, I believe it's one kill-streak thing per side.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> nope cod4 is way better than vegas
> but the games are different one is a tactical shooter and the other is run and gun



COD4 is far from a tactical shooter  Unless your talking about vegas.


----------



## Pein (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah i meant rainbow is the tactical shooter


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2007)

Overgrown sure as fuck ain't shoot and run. >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> yeah i meant rainbow is the tactical shooter



Ok just making sure, cause vegas got the mentality to use team work, it's just stupid fucking idiots who run out and shoot.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 13, 2007)

Cod 4 is a hybrid fish. It combines the best of fast and slow shooters into one tasty package.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

It's on my "maybe" list for now. I took off almost all shooters except halo 3 on my buy list. I just have to many and it's driving me crazy  But if it's anywhere as good as vegas ima have to buy it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 13, 2007)

Well COD4 kicks Vega's ass in Multi and it has the same match making system as Halo. So you and your friends can go play ranked games together.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Well COD4 kicks Vega's ass in Multi and it has the same match making system as Halo. So you and your friends can go play ranked games together.



Finally, why so many games didn't follow Halo's great match making is beyond me. But i leveled up in vegas with my friend all the time, so didn't see the problem there.


----------



## ZE (Sep 13, 2007)

Halo 3 is approaching and I don’t have an xbox360. Its times like this that makes you buy a console. At least I have a friend who has one so I will be able to play a little.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 13, 2007)

ZE said:


> Halo 3 is approaching and I don?t have an xbox360. Its times like this that makes you buy a console. At least I have a friend who has one so I will be able to play a little.



lol you dont have it worse...i have 2 friends at the moment and one of them just moved into a new house about a month and a half ago and there is something wrong with the internet so since he moved in, he has had no internet...he can get to play halo, he just cant play it with the rest of the world......as for my other friend, lets just say that early last week, he sent his 360 in for repair.... he though that it would take a few weeks and get it back just in time....well he got the email that said he will get it back in over a month HAHAHA LOL...i told him so too....so he is SOL on halo there


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2007)

Going from the NPD sales Bioshock sold roughly 500k in two weeks. Blue dragon sold 53k in roughly 4 to 5 days not bad. 

Of course remeber blue dragon came out at the end of the month basically.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2007)

CoD4 MP is actually fun >_>


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2007)

I can never touch another Call of Duty game after CoD 3's fail.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

I didn't play CoD2 or 3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I didn't play CoD2



I THOUGHT I LOVED YOU, CASTLEVANIA FAN DUDE.


You should at least play 2. The guys doing 4 did 2, and they make REALLY good fucking games.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> I THOUGHT I LOVED YOU, CASTLEVANIA FAN DUDE.
> 
> 
> You should at least play 2. The guys doing 4 did 2, and they make REALLY good fucking games.



Lol, I saw someone play thru it, if that counts?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 14, 2007)

I never played none of the COD's but 4 brings it back to modern times and I love it.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I didn't play CoD2 or 3.



Lucky you 

Just kidding, i just don't care for the WW2 theme.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 14, 2007)

Yea, that whole WW2 thing is just played out and should never see the day light ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

The new MoH is pretty fun, I'd probably pick it up if it was 20/30, but I agree; the whole WW II is increasingly over done.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm more of an action/adventure game type dude.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> The new MoH is pretty fun, I'd probably pick it up if it was 20/30, but I agree; the whole WW II is increasingly over done.



Well thats the thing.. I played CoD, MoH, DoD etc.. and saw my friend beat CoD2.

MoH Airborne didn't seem that great if I am gonna pay 60 for it


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, in no way does it merit it's current asking price. When the new MoH gets released, it'll be dirt cheap and a fun online game.

...I sold out today. I bought the Halo3 pre-order.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

I pre ordered it twice on accident, I have to go get my 5 bucks back >_>

At least you didn't get the Legendary edition for your cat/dog/hand.



> While we let a few of these tidbits from our extensive interview with Castlevania series creator Koji Igarashi from Games Convention in Germany go, we promised that we would run this interview in its entirety in the future. Coming off of just finishing Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles for the PSP, Iga told us all about his next projects. While he’s already in full swing in development for an all new Castlevania DS project, find out why he’s already pointing to an Xbox 360 title after that. Could Castlevania become an Xbox 360 exclusive? Also, while in the past Iga has told Game Informer Online that a Wii Castlevania title would not fit well, it’s looking like he’s changing his mind. Except, Iga makes it quite clear he wants Wiimote waggling out of the equation if he makes a Wii Castlevania game. Get the full lowdown from Dracula’s best friend in our full interview with Konami’s Koji Igarashi.
> 
> Game Informer: So where is Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles in development?
> 
> ...



I realize Goofy sorta posted this, but ya >_>


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2007)

So he says on 360 but might go to PS3 when MGS comes out? Did i read that right?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Multiplatform is a MAYBE if MGS boosts PS3 sales, but it is pretty solid that 360 is getting a new CV. It will be an epic 2D if Dracula X does well


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Multiplatform is a MAYBE if MGS boosts PS3 sales, but it is pretty solid that 360 is getting a new CV. It will be an epic 2D if Dracula X does well



I sure hope it's more like Lament of Innocence than Curse of Darkness.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I sure hope it's more like Lament of Innocence than Curse of Darkness.



I sure hope its more like none of those :amazed


----------



## Fang (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm really wanting Dark Sector badily now.


----------



## Pein (Sep 14, 2007)

dark sector is just gears with a blade which is good by me


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 14, 2007)

Pein said:


> dark sector is just gears with a blade which is good by me



It aint to me, hopefully it's not as slow.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 15, 2007)

I hope I get my 360 back from microsoft before Halo 3 comes out. It's been almost 2 weeks since I sent it in and I'm not suppose to get it back anytime soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 15, 2007)

Isn't Musou Orochi out for the 360 already?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Isn't Musou Orochi out for the 360 already?



Nope, this tuesday.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope, this tuesday.



AND NEXT TUESDAY?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

I want Mass Effect.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

I want Halo 3! 

Or KOTOR 3!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

I want both KotOR III and Mass Effect. 

I fucking love BioWare.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine's also out for repair, its so annoying how they break down but then i start playing and i calm down lol. My mic is also broken (constant echo), I was thinking about upgrading to a wireless one but i've heard the quality of it is bad, anyone have one? is it good?


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

no dont bother with that wireless mic sound quality blows


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

What's it about Monkey Pron man?


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

the mic its all static and constantly drops the connection


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

Knights of the Old Republic III with the return of Revan, HK47 and Canderous on the Xbox 360 would be sick.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks, sticking with the better and cheaper one wont be that bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Knights of the Old Republic III with the return of Revan, HK47 and Canderous on the Xbox 360 would be sick.



I'd enjoy a prequel, too. Like letting your character have the choice to side with Revan or with the Jedi Council.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> the mic its all static and constantly drops the connection



my friend just got one of the halo wireless mics cause his wired one broke.....i can hardly hear him for shit....

while on the same subject, i got the chatpad for the 360 controller and well....the microphone sux for that too...the jack isnt like the wired ones at all, its like a headphone jack and thats it. you know when you notice your headphones (cd player type) give out, you have to twirl the plug in order for it to work...i had to do that with the chat pad, and now when im chatting with people, i only use the standard wired that i got with the system


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'd enjoy a prequel, too. Like letting your character have the choice to side with Revan or with the Jedi Council.



Jedi Master Kavar was a bad-ass. He wish he was never killed by Kreia/Nihilus. 

Juyo + Jar Kai + Double Lightsabers = win.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

You mean Kreia/Traya, right? Because I can't really recall Nihilus killing Kavar. 

And Makashi > the rest, IMO. At least, 'tis my favourite lightsabre-form. Curved hilts FTW. Althouh sabre-staffs are ace too, and I suppose dual-blade with short-sabre can be awesome from time to time. Shame Juyo was an incomplete form, though. Still, Vaapad rules quite a bit.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You mean Kreia/Traya, right? Because I can't really recall Nihilus killing Kavar.
> 
> And Makashi > the rest, IMO. At least, 'tis my favourite lightsabre-form. Curved hilts FTW. Althouh sabre-staffs are ace too, and I suppose dual-blade with short-sabre can be awesome from time to time. Shame Juyo was an incomplete form, though. Still, Vaapad rules quite a bit.



It's been awhile since I've played Knights of the Republic II. 

In any case, Juyo and Ataro/Djem So are my favorite aside from Vaapad. And remember, Maul was a Juyo stylist and look at what he did to someone as powerful as Qui-Gon Jinn who is a master of Ataro and Soresu.

Jar Kai is always bad ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Qui'gon Jinn was a master of just Ataru, actually. And the reason Maul defeated him so easily was because of limited movement space, not complete dominance in skill. Had it been a more plain field of battle, the results might've been different. I mean, Qui'gon sparred with motherfucking Windu, and was considered a talented lightsabre combatant. Dooku chose Qui'gon as an apprentice after seeing his skills with the sabre, and Dooku was one of the best lightsabre combatants of all time.

And I take it you meant Ataru and Shien/Djem So? And Juyo/Vaapad, as they are both ment to be named at the same time.  Niman/Jar'kai can be bad arse, but I'm not all too fond of dual-wielding two same-size sabres, there needs to be some balance. If with combined with a short-sabre in the off-hand, it can look quite awesome

Makashi is my favourite because of the sheer grace and style it is used with. Not to mention that Dooku was a Makashi practitioner, and Dooku motherfucking rules.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Qui'gon Jinn was a master of just Ataru, actually. And the reason Maul defeated him so easily was because of limited movement space, not complete dominance in skill. Had it been a more plain field of battle, the results might've been different. I mean, Qui'gon sparred with motherfucking Windu, and was considered a talented lightsabre combatant. Dooku chose Qui'gon as an apprentice after seeing his skills with the sabre, and Dooku was one of the best lightsabre combatants of all time.
> 
> And I take it you meant Ataru and Shien/Djem So? And Juyo/Vaapad, as they are both ment to be named at the same time.  Niman/Jar'kai can be bad arse, but I'm not all too fond of dual-wielding two same-size sabres, there needs to be some balance. If with combined with a short-sabre in the off-hand, it can look quite awesome
> 
> Makashi is my favourite because of the sheer grace and style it is used with. Not to mention that Dooku was a Makashi practitioner, and Dooku motherfucking rules.



Makashi has a huge flaw. Lack of strength. That's why Anakin dominated him, his physical strength was battering style and grace of a Makashi Duelist. And no, the outcome would've been the same, Qui-Gon lost to Maul, open space would've been to Maul's benefit as much as Qui-Gon.

He is after all a heavy user of Ataro, Juyo, Jar Kai and possibly Djem So.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Makashi's flaw was only with the latter styles that emphasized on strength. Still, Dooku's defeat at the hands of Anakin cannot be based on simply style differentials, 'tis like that Dooku's stamina had degraded quite a bit with his old age, but I do agree that simply relying on it when going against style V and VII is a bit useless. And I don't know if Maul would've really benefited that much of the open space as Qui'gon did. And where do you get that Maul used Ataru and Djem So heavily? I haven't found a record of that just yet. He was well-versed in Juyo and Teräs Käsi, however, and a very skilled duelist in his own right. When versed against Qui'gon, he had youth and pure strength in his favour. But the confined space really did not allow Jinn to use Ataru.

Maul might've defeated him in the end, but I'm not able to fully believe that it would turn out the same way it did in the reactor-core.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

High speed and acrobatic techniques are what defines the aggressive style of Ataro. And it's blatantly obvious from the ROTS film and novels that Sidious was a Juyo and Ataro practionist.

And since Maul is prone to flipping all over the place, it fits into Ataro. Djem So? If I said that, I must've been thinking of Anakin.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Even so, Maul combined martial arts heavily in his lightsabre fighting, and I can still find no reference of him using Ataru. Jar'kai, Juyo and Teräs Käsi yes, but no Ataru. And yes, Sidious was supposedly a master of all known light-sabre styles, but that does not mean he passed all of them onto Maul. Still, if you can find a source or reference stating that Maul did indeed use Ataru, I'd very much love to read it. It's of course highly possible that he was taught, or simply instinctively used, hints of Ataru in his fighting. Many Jedi mixed in parts from other styles.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

Visual evidence of the fight between Obi-Wan, Jinn and Maul suggests mastery or at least referenced ability to use parts of Ataro.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't completely trust the movies when it comes to light-sabre styles, though. Sure, they're the main-canon and everything, but unless it's with CGI, like they did with Yoda, the full extent of styles can't be properly shown with human limitations. The comics usually do a better job of representing them. I mean, some of the fights were just kick arse, but if we look at, for example, Vaapad, and how it's supposed to be. It makes it's movie counter-part look lack-luster when compared to a comic image.


----------



## Fang (Sep 15, 2007)

There is no way in hell anyone other then Mace Windu, Depa Bilda and Sora Bulq know the full mastery of Vaapad and it died with them by the end of ROTS. Yet Luke in NJO performed dozens of dozens of after images with his saber, killed the elite Slayers easily and wasn't even physically visible to people like Mara Jade, Jacen and Jaina Solo and even Anakin tapping into the Force and becoming a nexus of energy doesn't touch on that.

Yet somehow it mirrored Vaapad.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, think of it this way. Styles originate from somewhere, they are formed after years of training and experience. Chances are that someone else has thought of something you have , although you have no indication of anyone having thought of it. It's quite likely that this happened with Luke, especially when you consider his connection to the Force. He's also witnessed and dueled with Vader, and it's likely that he picked up several things from him, Kenobi and Yoda. 'course, 'tis possible that he's just simply a Force-made genius and everything.

Still, it's a shame it all got lost and that the NJO is based around the three rings and everything, but elements of the styles are still found in them. For example, Fast-style had both elements of Ataru and Soresu, Medium-style had elements of Niman and Shii-cho, and Strong-style seems to be quite like Shien/Djem So.


----------



## little nin (Sep 15, 2007)

i spit on tony hawks proving ground


----------



## little nin (Sep 15, 2007)

i cant wait for my skate to come 

ive killed the demo

still do >_>


----------



## little nin (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah well its out soon too though

and looks great


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 15, 2007)

i beat bioshock today!! WOOT!!
and just on the first runthrough i got all but 3 achievements for it!!


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 15, 2007)

Hn,i don't like 360's much but I want one...For the rise of a ninja series!ROAN/RON FTW!...Which should I get first...Wii has a ton of awesome games including CONR...the 360 has rise of a ninja.......I choose the wii first[plus,it's cheeper...but I shall get a 360!!  !!!!]


----------



## MS81 (Sep 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> dark sector is just gears with a blade which is good by me



nah more like RE4 w/hand blade.

(but I luv this game for it's inginuity).


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Pika-chan said:


> Hn,i don't like 360's much but I want one...For the rise of a ninja series!ROAN/RON FTW!



Oh noes. The power of animes 

The truth? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=DKfgqcOx_yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 15, 2007)

Naruto, over-rated? Now where in heaven did they find this assertive, unraveling and completely new concept, my good man! These people must be utter genius to have found out about this prolific discovery!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 15, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Naruto, over-rated? Now where in heaven did they find this assertive, unraveling and completely new concept, my good man! These people must be utter genius to have found out about this prolific discovery!



They did, and the video is so well done i copied it everywhere. He speaks the truth about shi-uto! new name


----------



## carnage (Sep 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> they would be if you didnt get banned from xbox live in the process



I dont think you can get banned from xbox 360 live just for hacking the dvd drives firmware.


----------



## Pein (Sep 15, 2007)

sure you can


----------



## carnage (Sep 15, 2007)

with the original xbox  u could put in  other xbox dvd drives like a 1.6 dvd drive in a 1.1 and be fine for xbox live


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

It's not a bannable offense Pein, just essentially a loophole for playing those DVDs.


----------



## Pein (Sep 16, 2007)

we how was i supposed to know i just thought if you mess with the thing it gets you banned


----------



## Corruption (Sep 16, 2007)

Just found out I'm not getting my 360 back in 3 weeks. I sent it in about 2 weeks ago to get fixed, so now it looks like I can't play Halo 3 on release.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 16, 2007)

im gonna get xBox 360 for chrisimas


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

Hai Ballstickz. Is there any release date on Assassin's Creed yet?


----------



## little nin (Sep 16, 2007)

nice, by then they might have the rings of death sorted 

thought it's out in november?

16/11/2007 england


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm not going to bother with Assassin's Creed for some time. I'll have Halo on release, maybe Fight Night Round 3, and Mass Effect in November. And Armored Core 4 to pass the time between those days.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

Sup RK I see you thar. Slick, Dynasty Warrior Gundam actually has sucked over 60 hours of gameplay from me and my friend in CO-OP mode on the Arcade mode. You should rent it, nice departure from the generic standard Chinese/Japanese DW games.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm in Holland. The most recent games I can rent are PSX ones. >.O


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'm in Holland. The most recent games I can rent are PSX ones. >.O



What the fuck you live in the stone age?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes. I am currently enjoying my Nintendo Brick.

No, I live in the motherfucking EU. We get screwed over.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'm in Holland. The most recent games I can rent are PSX ones. >.O



l o l
which city do you live?


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, I made a thread for this issue but seeing as no one is replying maybe I was suposed to post it here <.<

Here is my problem. I have had my Xbox for a few months and have been wanting to play with my friends, but for some reason it does not let me do this. I can connect to Xbox live through random games, but every time I try to join a friend's game or accept their invite, it will say that I can not connect to host, or for some games, the screen will go black. Also, I can not chat with any of my friends. It is very annoying, I REALLY want to play with them but I can not figure out what to do. So please, does anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 16, 2007)

^ lol I saw ur thread in Tech Department
I don't have the answer


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Yes. I am currently enjoying my Nintendo Brick.
> 
> No, I live in the motherfucking EU. We get screwed over.



I mean, EU is considered a backwash area for vidya gamez..but God, only up to the PS1 era?

Is the internet service like that too to where all you get is 56k and the worst online service provider imaginable?

Man, I think Europe is a fantastic place to visit...but I would never, under any circumstance, live there just solely based on the method they get games.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 16, 2007)

Zaraki~Kenpachi said:


> im gonna get xBox 360 for chrisimas



pft....you should have it by next week 



Kiba Inuzuka said:


> Ok, I made a thread for this issue but seeing as no one is replying maybe I was suposed to post it here <.<
> 
> Here is my problem. I have had my Xbox for a few months and have been wanting to play with my friends, but for some reason it does not let me do this. I can connect to Xbox live through random games, but every time I try to join a friend's game or accept their invite, it will say that I can not connect to host, or for some games, the screen will go black. Also, I can not chat with any of my friends. It is very annoying, I REALLY want to play with them but I can not figure out what to do. So please, does anyone know how I can fix this?



Go to your "Test Xbox Live Connection" and afterwards, when it finishes what does your "NAT" settings say?? (very bottom)


----------



## TagZ (Sep 16, 2007)

For internet France is one of leading countries for internet speed. Game rentals and shops is also pretty good. In England the size of the blockbuster stores are tiny in comparison to the ones in america. You could fit one brittish blockbuster in the spanish section of an american blockbuster.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

Corporate america's internet / network speeds etc outclass Europes by a mile.. However, as the consumer, we are finnaly getting fiber to the home where as most of europe had fiber optics to the home for years ( at least 5 to 7 years to be exact).


Let alone there using IP Verision 6 and we are still using IP verison 4 though we are finnaly moving towards IP verision 6. There is a reason for this but I'm not going to explain it atm


----------



## little nin (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Yes. I am currently enjoying my Nintendo Brick.
> 
> No, I live in the motherfucking EU. We get screwed over.



lol @ holland dude


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Sep 16, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> Go to your "Test Xbox Live Connection" and afterwards, when it finishes what does your "NAT" settings say?? (very bottom)



My NAT says "Open"


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright. Uzi is my new best friend in Vacant. Just got 25/20. XD Was a 2 vs. 6 from the half-way point, too. >.O


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Almost done with Blue Dragon, just need to beat Szabo and then Nene.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

there easy as cake!


*Spoiler*: __ 





your in for a surprise


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh and I raped King Poo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

^ about time   Congratz, I do not want to picture HIM on impossible mode    


I'm proabably not going to bother with new game plus and whatn ot just yet. I have to many games to beat ( though working on stuff in BD atm )


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2007)

ES is mine tomorrow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

^  I might get ES by the end of the week , but that depends, I have to many games to beat. Plus ES from what I heard is not as long or vast as blue dragon. O well, still looks sweet but I cannot devote this much time to another RPG


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ about time   Congratz, I do not want to picture HIM on impossible mode
> 
> 
> I'm proabably not going to bother with new game plus and whatn ot just yet. I have to many games to beat ( though working on stuff in BD atm )



I am returning it after I beat it lol, will prolly get almost 500 achievements when it ends.

How much more AGL do you think he gets in Impossible? He has around 230-240 and the max any one character can have in AGL is like 400 o_O

I am not bothering with ES, not even going to rent it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

The new Halo 3 commerical was strange. But it was still pretty damn epic.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I am returning it after I beat it lol, will prolly get almost 500 achievements when it ends.
> 
> How much more AGL do you think he gets in Impossible? He has around 230-240 and the max any one character can have in AGL is like 400 o_O
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Jotun said:
> 
> 
> > I am returning it after I beat it lol, will prolly get almost 500 achievements when it ends.
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

^ ya he has the belts on (two).. Though  shu without belts has 290 close to 300... You also can get stat +'s drinks / elixers as well through the game (medals ,steals ,etc) you can max all your stats to 999 if you put in the effort and time... but I'm not doing that 


I have two characters main levels to 99. Kluke already has 5 dragon classes to 99 the rest of the party has 4 dragon classes maxed to 99 almost there 5th. I'm not shadowing grinding atm, just EXP grinding.

heck Maru's Attack and Def are allready 999 same with shu.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ ya he has the belts on (two).. Though  shu without belts has 290 close to 300... You also can get stat +'s drinks / elixers as well through the game (medals ,steals ,etc) you can max all your stats to 999 if you put in the effort and time... but I'm not doing that
> 
> 
> I have two characters main levels to 99. Kluke already has 5 dragon classes to 99 the rest of the party has 4 dragon classes maxed to 99 almost there 5th. I'm not shadowing grinding atm, just EXP grinding.
> ...



Shu, Maru and Zola have Attack maxed out, they almost have DEF maxed out.

I know you can buy stuff with medals, I got close to like 800 after 3 discs lol

Shu has 290 without the belts.

My characters are all basically 70.

Shu has everything maxed out except Barrier, everyone else has everything maxed out except 2 classes


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 16, 2007)

^ I only looked at my main two guys stats.. Did not look at the rest, though I should because zola is double attacking for 1700 ( no crits)


----------



## Jotun (Sep 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ I only looked at my main two guys stats.. Did not look at the rest, though I should because zola is double attacking for 1700 ( no crits)



All my chars do 900 + xD

Almost did 4k with 2 crits


----------



## Arishem (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Alright. Uzi is my new best friend in Vacant. Just got 25/20. XD Was a 2 vs. 6 from the half-way point, too. >.O



I went 40 and 29 with the shotgun on Vacant. It was epic. You can guess what everyone (on the other team, anyway) was bitching about after the match ended.


----------



## Fang (Sep 16, 2007)

Trick Shot, I love Karas. You buy Revelations when it comes out this October?


----------



## Arishem (Sep 17, 2007)

It will be done. I just bought the first three OVA's about a week ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2007)

4 k with crits is aweomse. I got off two 2700 critical attacks off with maru ( double attack) I was in aw


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

What are you talking about TS? It doesn't release till this October.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone have Skate?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Anyone have Skate?



i played the Demo...i decided that its alot better than Tony Hawks games..but im not a skateboarding gamer...


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2007)

Beat Blue Dragon. I thought the whole twist at the end was pretty stupid. Did not need to happen.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 17, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What are you talking about TS? It doesn't release till this October.



Wiki says that The Prophecy contains the first three, unless the site's information is inaccurate. Doesn't Revelations collect the last three?


----------



## dragonbattousai (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope someone on the forums went out and bought the Halo 360, I want to see the box and everything.  Don't think I'll be going into a store anytime soon until September 25th to get Halo 3, so hoping for someone to post pictures.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Jotun said:


> Beat Blue Dragon. I thought the whole twist at the end was pretty stupid. Did not need to happen.







nice I mean you can cover that in spoilers you know  Even though I beat it a while ago I'm just saying others here did not.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

I demand there be a Budokai release for the 360.


----------



## JonnyCake (Sep 17, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Anyone have Skate?



I did, and seriously if you love Skateboarding do yourself a favor and pick it up. Even for the Tony Hawk's fan it does have a sort of arcade get points type missions but I find myself tearing up new spots all the time without even having to get into the main story aspect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nice I mean you can cover that in spoilers you know  Even though I beat it a while ago I'm just saying others here did not.



He said nothing that is spoiler related :/

What, saying the story does something in terms of story but not saying what it is suddenly is spoilers now?

That's like me saying in FFXIII "something happens" and thats it. Oh noes spoilers!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 17, 2007)

SSJ3 and Jotun were beasting when they were playing Blue Dragon. I know ya put a lot of hours into and already ya beat the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I went 40 and 29 with the shotgun on Vacant. It was epic. You can guess what everyone (on the other team, anyway) was bitching about after the match ended.



Shotguns can be pretty beastly. But I swear to god, I get so many headshots with the Uzi that it's insane. XD

Hope they raise the level cap soon.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He said nothing that is spoiler related :/
> 
> What, saying the story does something in terms of story but not saying what it is suddenly is spoilers now?
> 
> That's like me saying in FFXIII "something happens" and thats it. Oh noes spoilers!



Lol ya >_> 



> SSJ3 and Jotun were beasting when they were playing Blue Dragon. I know ya put a lot of hours into and already ya beat the game.



I rented the game, I had to play 24/7 

I watched the King of Kong and now I want Donkey Kong on XBLA


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 17, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> He said nothing that is spoiler related :/
> 
> What, saying the story does something in terms of story but not saying what it is suddenly is spoilers now?
> 
> That's like me saying in FFXIII "something happens" and thats it. Oh noes spoilers!



TO be honest yes  if I was told something would happen in the end that would 
*Spoiler*: __ 



twist things aroud 


I would expect it and not be as surprised when it happens 


@jotun

did you rent the game from blockbuster?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

Was this posted? The showcase on NG in action?




Yeah, best action game of 2008 found. GG other action games.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

Is Ninja Gaiden only available to the PS3?


----------



## TagZ (Sep 17, 2007)

if you mean #1 then no its on xbox 1 and ps3, #2 is 360 exclusive


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Is Ninja Gaiden only available to the PS3?



Nope, looking at all the games in the series, its been on more than 3 platforms before it even showed up on the PS3. It's been around since the NES days, dude.

If you mean Ninja Gaiden 2, the one I linked, no, thats not even going to the PS3.


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm talking about the Sigma release on the PS3.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm talking about the Sigma release on the PS3.



That's PS3 exclusive.

I think Itagaki wanted PS3 fans to see how much win it is, so thats why he green-lighted it. Then make them have to give in to the platform he develops on [360] because the follow-up is exclusive to it.

Smart marketing too.


----------



## carnage (Sep 17, 2007)

damn  people from foreign countries being smarter than us americans


----------



## Corruption (Sep 17, 2007)

To those who are in the CoD 4 beta, I was wondering if it's anything like Battlefield 2. I'm pissed because I have a beta key, but can't play because my 360 is broken.


----------



## carnage (Sep 17, 2007)

why dont u rent a 360 from blockbuster


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 17, 2007)

carnage said:


> why dont u rent a 360 from blockbuster


video stores stopped letting people rent consoles long time ago.

Why?

Huge profit loss.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2007)

30+ Minute footage of Mass Effect


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2007)

Is that all, all new footage?


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

Anyone remember Dark Sector?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 17, 2007)

Got blue dragon today cause ES aint out till wensday


----------



## SSJLance (Sep 17, 2007)

It says online that Eternal Sonata should be out today!!! Oh well- got mine reserved (and I'm busy with Blue Dragon) so I can wait a couple of days.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm getting a job soon xD xD xD xD

7 bucks minimum wage per hour, 3 hours a day, give or take 4 days a week, is money for this thing within a month.

I'll be playable by Christmas 

Live is 15 a month for silver? And again, benefits between silver and gold are...


----------



## Fang (Sep 17, 2007)

No one remembers Dark Sector? For shame.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 17, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I'm getting a job soon xD xD xD xD
> 
> 7 bucks minimum wage per hour, 3 hours a day, give or take 4 days a week, is money for this thing within a month.
> 
> ...



1) get a better job (no offence)
i work for 7 as well just for 5 hours a day and 5 days a week....and i get about 150 weekly...

2) forget silver...seriously, get gold, it may only be 50 bucks for a year, but its worth it since on the marketplace, you get more stuff thats only available to gold members.....


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> TO be honest yes  if I was told something would happen in the end that would
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Hollywood Video

And I thought CoD4 beta felt like Battlefield


----------



## Twilit (Sep 17, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> 1) get a better job (no offence)
> i work for 7 as well just for 5 hours a day and 5 days a week....and i get about 150 weekly...
> 
> 2) forget silver...seriously, get gold, it may only be 50 bucks for a year, but its worth it since on the marketplace, you get more stuff thats only available to gold members.....


I'm saying that's minimum wage in my state, I may get more.

And 150 a week is great 

So Xbox Live gold is only 50 a year? I can pay that!


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2007)

_*_ said:


> I'm saying that's minimum wage in my state, I may get more.
> 
> And 150 a week is great
> 
> So Xbox Live gold is only 50 a year? I can pay that!


Simply put, Silver is free and you can do just about everything on Live except play.  Gold is 50-60 a year and u get to play.  Great deal although they should provide some dedicated servers now since Wahawk has some (im jealous).


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Simply put, Silver is free and you can do just about everything on Live except play.  Gold is 50-60 a year and u get to play.  Great deal although they should provide some dedicated servers now since Wahawk has some (im jealous).



You know what would be sick? A shitload of 360's bundled together. Then news of a shitload of 360's dying 

I know the 360 can't really do that, but I would love to see a room of dead 360s


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 18, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You know what would be sick? A shitload of 360's bundled together. Then news of a shitload of 360's dying
> 
> I know the 360 can't really do that, but I would love to see a room of dead 360s



 Yes.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 18, 2007)

well you can add mine to the pile


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

with all these xbox 360s dying shouldnt the thread title be changed to bill gates hates you


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2007)

carnage said:


> with all these xbox 360s dying shouldnt the thread title be changed to bill gates hates you



nah it's better that's he loves us to RROD.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

carnage said:


> with all these xbox 360s dying shouldnt the thread title be changed to bill gates hates you



It should be changed to Simon Says: Red Light Edition

@The White Fang

I totally thought Dark Sector was something else, I just watched the trailer again. Seriously though, for some reason I thought it was a RTS 

If Assassin's Creed doesn't live up, Dark Sector should make up for it lol


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

dark sektor was like the first game announced and it hasnt been released yet


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

carnage said:


> dark sektor was like the first game announced and it hasnt been released yet



Thats why I forgot about it xD


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

just picked eternal sonata I'll post my thoughts on it later


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Two Worlds is a let down. I'm returning it to play Halo or Halo 2. xD


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 18, 2007)

it's good to be back.

THE ONLY GOOD NEWS FOR THE XBLA (at least for me),  Treasure to almost confirm that Radiant Silvergun may be coming to XBLA with improved graphics.



			
				Radiant Silvergun on Xbox Live Arcade? said:
			
		

> With Ikaraga coming to Xbox Live Arcade we had to ask about the possibility of its superior Saturn predecessor coming to the 360. According to Maegawa, it's something they've definitely been thinking about doing, perhaps after Ikaruga is finished. However, he mentioned that it would be a much bigger undertaking, as Treasure would like to actually redo elements of the game -- basically, enhance it with high resolution visuals to make it more current.



he looks so proud.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 18, 2007)

Just wondering is the red ring thing for all the 360's or just some because i got my 360 on first second the store opened. And since then its been working..


----------



## little nin (Sep 18, 2007)

i hear it's a problem they could all have? 

nd microsoftizzle extended the warranty for everyone to 3 years coz they dont know what to do yet?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2007)

I rather have Ikaruga than radiant silvergun, guess I own a saturn with it.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Does anyone remember the side-scroller shooter, Raiden?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 18, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Just wondering is the red ring thing for all the 360's or just some because i got my 360 on first second the store opened. And since then its been working..



All. Got mine on release date and it broke down about a week ago.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

So all of the new 360's have had the ring of death problem more or less fixed? Joy.

Now, also, what are the first fewgames I should get? I know it's best for shooters, so I know I'm getting Halo 3 and Gears, or maybe Bioshock instead of Gears, I'm not sure.

But for like an RPG/Adventure, what's good?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

MASS EFFECT


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn I miss Raiden and old school shooters.


----------



## carnage (Sep 18, 2007)

gradius and r-type are old school


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Never liked R-Type. (sucked at it )


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> MASS EFFECT


Just watched the E3 trailer, that shit looks sweet.

Live Enabled? And when's it come out, or is it already?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

I demand there be a petition for Knights of the Old Republic 3.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2007)

I support this idea.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

_*_ said:


> Just watched the E3 trailer, that shit looks sweet.
> 
> Live Enabled? And when's it come out, or is it already?


It's completely single-player, I doubt there will be any online interaction, save for updates. And it comes end November.


The White Fang said:


> I demand there be a petition for Knights of the Old Republic 3.


LUCAS HAD BETTER DROP THAT SHIT ONCE TFU GETS RELEASED


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I support this idea.


KotOR III shouldn't need a fucking petition.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Imagine KOTOR 3 with the Force Unleashed's AI and physics engine.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Hell, I'd be happy for a KotOR I re-make for 360.

I'd love for something like KotOR meets Elder Scrolls. <3


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> MASS EFFECT



I swear every time I come in here I see the words Mass Effect in your post.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Hell, I'd be happy for a KotOR I re-make for 360.
> 
> I'd love for something like KotOR meets Elder Scrolls. <3



It'd be awesome if there was a mod made for Oblivion on PC. Imagine fighting Nihilus...without the plot hole involved.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I swear every time I come in here I see the words Mass Effect in your post.


That's because that's the one title that I have heard so far that is a MUST HAVE for me.


The White Fang said:


> It'd be awesome if there was a mod made for Oblivion on PC. Imagine fighting Nihilus...without the plot hole involved.



No, I want a completely new game. Star Wars Universe, action of Oblivion. D:


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

If it doesn't have Live, I probably won't get it for a while.

What's better between Bioshock and Gears? I've only played gears, but I did love it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Dude, the fuck?

It's motherfucking BioWare!


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Dude, the fuck?
> 
> It's motherfucking BioWare!


Assuming you're referring to Mass Effect:

I just want to get a bunch of online games, first. The game still looks awesome, but I want to jump into the Live community as soon as I possibly can.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Why do you want to go online so badly?


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Mass Affect honestly does not appeal to me.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Why do you want to go online so badly?



Cuz I has a Wii, and all I have is PBR


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Mass Affect honestly does not appeal to me.


You're dead to me now. 


_*_ said:


> Cuz I has a Wii.
> 
> PBR is all I got


PBR?


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

mass effect doesn't appeal to me either but im gonna rent it and try it out


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You're dead to me now.
> 
> PBR?


Pokemon: Battle Revolution.

The online is so stripped, it's not even funny.

And, after years of PC Halo, I need an online console shooter.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> mass effect doesn't appeal to me either but im gonna rent it and try it out


Do you realize how much game-time Mass Effect's gonna offer?


_*_ said:


> Pokemon: Battle Revolution.
> 
> The online is so stripped, it's not even funny.
> 
> And, after years of PC Halo, I need an online console shooter.


Diamond and Pearl didn't really appeal to me much/


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Do you realize how much game-time Mass Effect's gonna offer?
> 
> Diamond and Pearl didn't really appeal to me much/


Nintendo just hasn't done the greatest with online yet, so I have never really experienced a good online game.

And don't get PBR if you don't have D/P. Just don't do it


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't even have a Wii. XD

I bought D/P on release, but I got bored with them very easily.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Don't even have a Wii. XD
> 
> I bought D/P on release, but I got bored with them very easily.


Yeah, I didn't get into the battling.

It's like if you don't EV train, you're fucked. And I don't EV train. 

I became a collector after a month or so, so all I do is trade and be like "I got some rare pokemanz!"

So that's why I want online so bad


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

The new pokemon all suck arse for the most. The aesthetic value has been going downhill since RSE.


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Blue, Red and Yellow are the only Pokemon games I gave a shit about.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Yellow was shit. Crystal's where it's at.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2007)

I didn't like Yellow.

I didin't want a fucking Pikachu.  Givin' me a lame ass Pokemon?  Ghey.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 18, 2007)

Renting Mass Effect wouldn't make sense because it's a very long RPG and it wins.  2 bad reasons to rent this.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2007)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I didn't like Yellow.
> 
> I didin't want a fucking Pikachu.  Givin' me a lame ass Pokemon?  Ghey.


Crystal > All


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Renting Mass Effect wouldn't make sense because it's a very long RPG and it wins.  2 bad reasons to rent this.


Damn straight, son.


----------



## Pein (Sep 18, 2007)

yeah crystal was the best


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm waiting for Pokemon Opimum, Hash and LSD. Sup Master Chef.


----------



## Twilit (Sep 18, 2007)

I preferred the second series of pokemanz.

Cyndaquil FTW.

And if they remade those to the DS [/EJACULATION]


----------



## Jotun (Sep 18, 2007)

I doubt we will see any hints of KotOR until late next year.

Mass Effect looks like it will be fun, but nothing groundbreaking imo. Still picking it up


----------



## Kami-Sama (Sep 18, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I rather have Ikaruga than radiant silvergun, guess I own a saturn with it.



i also have it on the saturn, but i want hi-res, achievements and online co-op


----------



## slimscane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hay guys  my internet was broken

So... who's getting Halo 3?

Bioshock will probably get GOTY, Mass Effect is a game you have to own, etc, etc, everything else I would have said but didn't.

This thread is getting kind of big, can I make the new one?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Hay guys  my internet was broken



at least you got it back before halo 3



slimscane said:


> So... who's getting Halo 3?



are you seriously asking that question 



slimscane said:


> Bioshock will probably get GOTY, Mass Effect is a game you have to own, etc, etc, everything else I would have said but didn't.



meh...



slimscane said:


> This thread is getting kind of big, can I make the new one?



uh....no


----------



## Fang (Sep 18, 2007)

Limited Edition Halo 3 ftw.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 19, 2007)

Regular Edition for me, can't wait to serve some of you online. Skate can get a bit frustrating at times.


----------



## little nin (Sep 19, 2007)

i dont even know why ive got this limited edition shit, all im gnna do is play a damn game


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

For the extra shit that comes with it, and the nifty metal-case.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> i also have it on the saturn, but i want hi-res, achievements and online co-op



I guess your right I want both now that you've mentioned it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

I want an Ippo game for 360. D:


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2007)

I want more fighting games like a Naruto fighting game that uses the DOA4 engine.

Pwnsome.


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

the ubisoft engine is more impressive 
team ninja games always look like plastic 
anyway nf halo tournament anyone


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

To the people whose 360's have been off for repair, from whom did you get your return tracking number from? UPS or Microsoft. Do i need to ask them for it or will they just e-mail it to me?

Halo tourny, i'll play. Halo 2 or 3 when it comes out.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> the ubisoft engine is more impressive
> team ninja games always look like plastic
> anyway nf halo tournament anyone



there is a halo tourny thread in the online section...but that is more of a specific tournament like how many against how many on what map with the amount of kills...



TagZ said:


> To the people whose 360's have been off for repair, from whom did you get your return tracking number from? UPS or Microsoft. Do i need to ask them for it or will they just e-mail it to me?
> 
> Halo tourny, i'll play. Halo 2 or 3 when it comes out.



i never shipped mine in....but when did you send yours in....


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2007)

TagZ said:


> To the people whose 360's have been off for repair, from whom did you get your return tracking number from? UPS or Microsoft. Do i need to ask them for it or will they just e-mail it to me?
> 
> Halo tourny, i'll play. Halo 2 or 3 when it comes out.



yup and I got my money back from repairs.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

I sent it off on the 7th they recieved it on the 11th. What do you mean by got your money back, isnt it free, mine is.


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

360 repair times have gotten much longer now that its free


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

F**k, it better be back in time for Halo, I even asked the dude on the phone to please make sure its back in time for Halo.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

I want Fight Night


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

Go get it, it should be cheap now. I enjoyed it, never really tried online but the career mode was decent.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

I tried to, but apparently it's scarce around here. I've tried a few stores in the city, but none there. A mate at the game-store I used to work at still has it, so when he finds it I'll prolly buy it off him.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2007)

TagZ said:


> F**k, it better be back in time for Halo, I even asked the dude on the phone to please make sure its back in time for Halo.



hahaha you silly face kid for saying that you probably won't get it til the mid October.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm getting Halo3 the day before release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'm getting Halo3 the day before release.



Obligatory post just due to that emoticon.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

Gotta love contacts.


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

pics or it doesn't happen


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

Sure, I'll make sure to take some webcam shots next Tuesday.

I'm always allowed to take home games and consoles before they're allowed to be sold.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> uh....no


I made the original one, ingrate  I also made the second one, DS just stole the third on before I could make it.





Donkey Show said:


> Going off the work of slimscane with his other threads (he spiritually owns this thread anyway), we continue the madness here as well.​


That's from the first post 


I'm getting limited, not too sure why, I guess I'm a whore or something ​


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 19, 2007)

*Sigh*

What would be the best process of getting the 360 fixed when it gets 3 red lights?
Should I call Microsoft first?

I'm still in a bit of disbelief. heh


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 19, 2007)

lets have a moment of silence for moon




*silence*
..................................................................................











Thank you all, take care.















(call of microsoft moon)


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

Unlucky moondoggie, welcome to the club. If i were you, id call up as soon as possible, to send it off for repair. MS81 dont jinx me lol


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you for the sympathy.
Guess I'll call Microsoft now like you guys suggest.

9 months, thought I would be one of the lucky ones. heh


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

call microsoft they will send you the coffin
hey slick


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Only five days till midnight release.


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

your actually going to the midnight launch


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> call microsoft they will send you the coffin
> hey slick



I lol'd, i want to see the list of people that end up being banned on tuesday


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

That's right Mr. Master Chef.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> hey slick


Have known that for ages.

That's why I'm going to pop it in at five minutes past midnight.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

2 seconds past midnight for me. Fuck I want a Knights of an Old Republic sequel on the 360.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> Thank you for the sympathy.
> Guess I'll call Microsoft now like you guys suggest.
> 
> 9 months, thought I would be one of the lucky ones. heh



I barely had mine for 4 months and it red ringed lole.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

I haven't had the red ring yet since I had my 360 this past March.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

I didnt get rrod, i got the fucked up disc drive where it scratches the shit out of your discs.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> 2 seconds past midnight for me. Fuck I want a Knights of an Old Republic sequel on the 360.



Going for the safe option. If I still get banned, I'll bitch and bitch and bitch and get lots of fucking free stuff from them.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

I bet you I could barely bitch at Customer Service because i live literally three minutes from the place I'm buying the game.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

Slick, dont you live in Europe, if you do get it a day earlier you'll still get it the same day as the Americans.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

Still a day before any Europeans do.


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Europe recieves Halo 3 Launching before North America?


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lol, Im phoning up my game shop to see if i can get it early, were pretty tight lol

No they get it on the 25th europe gets it on the 26th


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

I get it on the twenty-fifth.  Possibly the twenty-fourth, if the store gets it that early.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I get it on the twenty-fifth.  Possibly the twenty-fourth, if the store gets it that early.



God damnit, you and that emoticon.

I swear, I can fall in love with you if you always make that face.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

You know that it is actually my emoticon? =p Del stole it off one of our MSN-convo's. XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

That's actually your emoticon, Slick?


----------



## little nin (Sep 19, 2007)

i recognise it from msn


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I haven't had the red ring yet since I had my 360 this past March.



You jinxed yourself so badly after that comment.  The same week I made that comment in here, I got the ring.  What's even crazy is that I got the ring, as soon as I hooked up my PS3.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 19, 2007)

my friends get it today, collecters edition was gotten yesterday.

question

does ur gamer zone effect anything on xbox live?


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> You jinxed yourself so badly after that comment.  The same week I made that comment in here, I got the ring.  What's even crazy is that I got the ring, as soon as I hooked up my PS3.



Still hasn't happened.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> That's actually your emoticon, Slick?


'tis, yes. I've been using it for over two and a half years.


little nin said:


> i recognise it from msn


----------



## TagZ (Sep 19, 2007)

So far i've laughed or smiled at it every time i've seen it lol.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2007)

I've had mine no problem since launch 

This thread moves really fast now adays, did you guys see the thing where in Mass Effect you can have Girl on Girl Alien sex?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

No, no I haven't.


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2007)

Really?  I thought it must have already been posted.

It'll have bare breast _and_ lesbian interspecies sex! 

edit: also Halo 3 gets 10/9/9/9 from Famitsu.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

The same score they gave Halo 2 lololo


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Really?  I thought it must have already been posted.
> 
> It'll have bare breast _and_ lesbian interspecies sex!
> 
> edit: also Halo 3 gets 10/9/9/9 from Famitsu.



HALONESS IS ALMOST HERE< LOVENESS


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Really?  I thought it must have already been posted.
> 
> It'll have bare breast _and_ lesbian interspecies sex!



Fuck. I already pre-ordered this game a while ago, but now 'tis a MUST HAVE FOR MY ENTIRE LIFE. Up yours, Team Ninja!


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Halo Boy Band.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice, just got my 360 back today. Now I can play Halo 3 on release. Well, they sent a replacement unit, so this is my third 360, hopefully this one actually lasts!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> my friends get it today, collecters edition was gotten yesterday.
> 
> question
> 
> does ur gamer zone effect anything on xbox live?



1) its goes against people you play with the most

2) put the disk into your console and immediatly YOU ARE FUCKED!!!!
there was an article posted earlier where if you put the game in before the 25th....you are immediatly banned....and dont thinik you can play offline either, cause once you connect to live..well, your game history will connect to the server, and......*B&*


----------



## slimscane (Sep 19, 2007)

No he won't be. Just play it whenever you get it, congrats.

MS confirms that consumers will not be banned for playing Halo 3 before official release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 19, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> 1) its goes against people you play with the most
> 
> 2) put the disk into your console and immediatly YOU ARE FUCKED!!!!
> there was an article posted earlier where if you put the game in before the 25th....you are immediatly banned....and dont thinik you can play offline either, cause once you connect to live..well, your game history will connect to the server, and......*B&*



I bet he will go on anyway, and get B&.

I have a hunch about these things with my immense knowledge based on ones grammar.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

slimscane said:


> No he won't be. Just play it whenever you get it, congrats.
> 
> MS confirms that consumers will not be banned for playing Halo 3 before official release.



lol.....the other article posted earlier this morning......BOTH articles were posted today....i dont know what to believe


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

It's M$ we're talking about.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

i just want to hear M$ release an official statement


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm thinking about switching my pre-order from the Limited to Legendary Edition for the helmet. 

Nevermind I'm not a tool.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2007)

You'll be paying like twice as much. XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein ordered the Legendary Edition.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

i have nowhere to put more junk aka the helmet in my room...(no offence)

edit: i found some pix earlier and im trying to find it again, its a pic of the halo 3 copies in the shipping boxes with the "Do NOT Sell..." label on it


----------



## Fang (Sep 19, 2007)

So aside from teh fact that if you plug Halo 3 into the 360 prior to midnight and get banned from Xbox Live, I get home five after midnight on Launch Night, I have nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 19, 2007)

i guess...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

Lost Odeyssey is confirmed to be 4 dvds big! that is 38.8 gig of PURE JRPG FUN! On Xbox 360 =0
American Jesus



> TGS 2007: Lost Odyssey Finds Multiple Discs
> And you thought Blue Dragon was excessive.
> by Erik Brudvig
> September 19, 2007 - In a behind closed doors meeting at this year's Tokyo Game Show, Hironobu Sakaguchi revealed that his upcoming epic will truly fit that descriptor. Hot on the heels of the three DVD long Blue Dragon, Sakaguchi informed the crowd that Lost Odyssey will span a massive four DVDs. The game, which uses a mixture of CG and real-time cutscenes, will last roughly 40 to 50 hours.
> ...


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You'll be paying like twice as much. XD



Who doesn't want a 60 dollar paperweight?


----------



## Pein (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Pein ordered the Legendary Edition.



i haven't pre ordered anything yet


----------



## Jotun (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuck, 4 discs for LO? 

I HOPE ALL YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) GET B& FOR PLAYING HALO 3 ERLY

DIE REBELS, DIE


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Lost Odeyssey is confirmed to be 4 dvds big! that is 38.8 gig of PURE JRPG FUN! On Xbox 360 =0
> American Jesus



see now it would've been a lot better if they gave ppl a choice between HD-DVD and multi-disc.( I hate switching my disc afterall)


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

I remember xenosaga having like 40-60 hours playtime also good game


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Xenogears>Xenosaga.

But seriously 4 CD'S?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

More bang for your buck.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)

Mass Effect will have 2 CD's  I think.  Is LO much longer than Mass Effect?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I've got no clue, I figure the sheer replay value of Mass Effect is huge, though.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Mass Effect will have 2 CD's  I think.  Is LO much longer than Mass Effect?


Other than speculation there is no way for us to know how many DVDs Mass Effect will be on.

edit:  Actually, hello interview.



Mass Effect is on one DVD.


> * What's your take on the whole DVD versus Blu-ray disc storage issue? Has it made a difference to Mass Effect?*
> 
> Zeschuk: The DVD format is a trick one. We're on one DVD and we're a truly massive game and that'll speak for itself as far as how we got it all on there. Rendered movies take up a lot of space and we're doing a lot in engine, in real time.
> 
> You have to be very judicious and smart with compression. I don't think that DVD is going to make the worst game. This is a good game, Bioshock was a good game. I think that speaks for itself.





MS81 said:


> see now it would've been a lot better if they gave ppl a choice between HD-DVD and multi-disc.( I hate switching my disc afterall)


Blame Japan.  Damn cutscenes imo.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

I am not happy with Quake 4.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 20, 2007)

Xbox360 loves me most^_^

Andmy gamertag is

KojiDarth


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Who else is going to the midnight release for Halo 3 on Monday night?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Mass Effect will have 2 CD's  I think.  Is LO much longer than Mass Effect?



LO is on that many disc's because of cut sences and HD CG. Not to mention three different languages on the disc.  If they used more in game cute sences I'm sure it would not be taking up that much space on the disc.

@ms81

you must have hated the PSX / Sega saturn era then greatly. SEriously it sounds lame when people say " I HATE CHANGING DVDS" wow...


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

that ninja gaiden II video was looking very sexy


----------



## TagZ (Sep 20, 2007)

how did you keep track of your 360 once it been sent off to repair


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Who else is going to the midnight release for Halo 3 on Monday night?



I'll most likely be heading out to get it at midnight.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

dont you guys have school how are your parents gonna let ya go to a midnight release


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

carnage said:


> dont you guys have school how are your parents gonna let ya go to a midnight release



I'm nearly 21 for one.....


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah but not everyone in the gaming section is as old as u or me i dont think


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 20, 2007)

carnage said:


> yeah but not everyone in the gaming section is as old as u or me i dont think



Well, you shouldn't assume we're that young.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

carnage said:


> yeah but not everyone in the gaming section is as old as u or me i dont think



How old are you? I doubt it'd be more than sixteen.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

4 disk is fine, hope it's not piled up like Blue dragon's case, seriously some shitty ass packaging in that. But LO will own you bitchs, oh yeah.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Slick for some reason, your avatar reminds me of Calvin & Hobbes' Captain Spiff.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> How old are you? I doubt it'd be more than sixteen.


you cant take a look at my profile for one i have bathhouse access so im at least 18 but check my profile if u want my birth date


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 20, 2007)

carnage said:


> you cant take a look at my profile for one i have bathhouse access so im at least 18 but check my profile if u want my birth date



Oh wow, I assumed you were 14. Lole.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 20, 2007)

Lost Oddysey seems like it's gonna be epic. I don't mind about getting up to change the disc, man I still have to pick up Blue Dragon.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh wow, I assumed you were 14. Lole.



as did i of u


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Slick for some reason, your avatar reminds me of Calvin & Hobbes' Captain Spiff.


Yes, the creator of Sinfest did take inspiration for Calvin & Hobbes, amongst others. I highly suggest checking it out, it's one of the best webcomics around.


carnage said:


> you cant take a look at my profile for one i have bathhouse access so im at least 18 but check my profile if u want my birth date



BH access doesn't mean shit. I've been there since I was fifteen, and I know under-age members that still are there. Your profile does not show a birth-date, and even then it could be fake. Your way of typing doesn't exactly work in your favour, either.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

well i am 25 and i don't know what my way of typing is


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha.

I'll need to see some proof of that, because without a decent amount of that, you're just bullshitting as far as I'm concerned. Twenty-five.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

Why are we caring about someones age?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

Mostly because it's fun to point out the lies one creates about it. Though that's mostly reserved for females.

Also, I just noticed that you probably named your MSN after a Medabot. XD


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Yes, the creator of Sinfest did take inspiration for Calvin & Hobbes, amongst others. I highly suggest checking it out, it's one of the best webcomics around.



I got into Sinfest long before I ever cared for VG Cats back in the old days of my internet browsing a couple years ago around the same time as early PA and Crtl Alt Delete.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

My good man.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

And we can't forget PvP.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I mainly read 8-bit, Sinfest and VG Cats these days.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Mostly because it's fun to point out the lies one creates about it. Though that's mostly reserved for females.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that you probably named your MSN after a Medabot. XD



Yep, Arkbeetle was my fav medabot when i was 12 so i named my screenname Arkbeetle"13" cause that be the next year when i used MSN alot. So i stuck with it.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Mostly because it's fun to point out the lies one creates about it. Though that's mostly reserved for females.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that you probably named your MSN after a Medabot. XD



i wouldnt lie about my age i decided to unhide my date of birth also i didnt even know it was hidden.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I mainly read 8-bit, Sinfest and VG Cats these days.



Ah 8-Bit Theater. I left off at comic 350 or something when Fighter was put in a crossover universe with the Autobots.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yep, Arkbeetle was my fav medabot when i was 12 so i named my screenname Arkbeetle"13" cause that be the next year when i used MSN alot. So i stuck with it.


My favourite was always Warbandit, with Rokusho as a close second. Pity that the series kind of died. It could do with a decent game on 360, I'd buy it, at least.


carnage said:


> i wouldnt lie about my age i decided to unhide my date of birth


Of course you wouldn't. No one does on the internet, amirite? 


The White Fang said:


> Ah 8-Bit Theater. I left off at comic 350 or something when Fighter was put in a crossover universe with the Autobots.


Yeeeeaaaah, 8-bit is one of the best comics I've ever read. If you ever have the time, do catch up, it just keeps getting better. Black Mage as King of Hell and Goblin Punching is awesome, too. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

Rokusho was pretty bad ass, but arkbeetle final attack was to badass to ignore, haha. Yeah it was a good show but to bad it died


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I always lol at Victor, though. The irony of him naming his Medabot Warbandit and THEN getting attacked by it during the Ten Days of Darkness was just too amusing to not laugh at. It's design was just awesome, though. Did you manage to get the second season Damashii with the Kilobots? Redrun was one bad-arse friend for a pink-and-white devil. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I always lol at Victor, though. The irony of him naming his Medabot Warbandit and THEN getting attacked by it during the Ten Days of Darkness was just too amusing to not laugh at. It's design was just awesome, though. Did you manage to get the second season Damashii with the Kilobots? Redrun was one bad-arse friend for a pink-and-white devil. XD



Been so long since i've seen it but i remember i seen all of the show with the main character and metabee. I think it ended with some kind of dream thingy.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

There are plenty of complete eps on youtube. Do your childhood some justice!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

Apparently there is another series called Medabots NAVI, too. O.o


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Who else is going to the midnight release for Halo 3 on Monday night?


im gunna avoid the midnight rush since I dont even have a 360 and just pick my Legendary edition up during the day.  As hard as it will be to resist, im going to try not opening it at all and monitor the prices on ebay to see if it's worth it n_n


carnage said:


> you cant take a look at my profile for one i have bathhouse access so im at least 18 but check my profile if u want my birth date


zomg bath house.  serious business that proves your of legal age.  not that i really care or anything.  carry on.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

well you need to have a birthdate in your profile settings now to access the bathhouse unlike b4  whether u hide your birthdate or not from everyone else is a different thing.


----------



## carnage (Sep 20, 2007)

use ethernet not wireless and you would be fine


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 4 disk is fine, hope it's not piled up like Blue dragon's case, seriously some shitty ass packaging in that. But LO will own you bitchs, oh yeah.


All the asian packageing and europe packageing where much better than Americas  There cases did not stack the discs


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> im gunna avoid the midnight rush since I dont even have a 360 and just pick my Legendary edition up during the day.  As hard as it will be to resist, im going to try not opening it at all and monitor the prices on ebay to see if it's worth it n_n



Your getting the Legendary or Limited edition? And I'm not going to a place like Walmart, Target, Best Buy, Eb Games/Gametstop or FYE.

No one knows that GameCrazy is also a video game retailer for Hollywood Video it seems. Only like 12 other people will be there to get their copies and they have like a surplus of 90 games.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 20, 2007)

^ europe did get the crappy stacking discs :/ 

is europes release date for Mass Effect the same as everywhere else? really looking forward to that and Kane and Lynch


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe it's two or three days after the US release date.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your getting the Legendary or Limited edition? And I'm not going to a place like Walmart, Target, Best Buy, Eb Games/Gametstop or FYE.
> 
> No one knows that GameCrazy is also a video game retailer for Hollywood Video it seems. Only like 12 other people will be there to get their copies and they have like a surplus of 90 games.


Legendfuckingdary.  Getting mine at GameStop.  I've had it preordered since the day they announced the Legendary so they better give me one.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

So where are you gonna put your paperweight?


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Give me your helmet.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

I bet you give great helmet.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 20, 2007)

lol it will probably go in my closet until i figure out if im going to sell it or not.  although that will be hard being the halo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that i am.

if i do open it my bro does have a cat that could use some halo love...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I bet you give great helmet.



God damnit....you got me again.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 20, 2007)

The Schwartz is strong with me.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 20, 2007)

do anyone here like KUFOD? because I do


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Sup MS81      .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

MS81 said:


> do anyone here like KUFOD? because I do



ME, big fan of the last two.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Your getting the Legendary or Limited edition? And I'm not going to a place like Walmart, Target, Best Buy, Eb Games/Gametstop or FYE.
> 
> No one knows that GameCrazy is also a video game retailer for Hollywood Video it seems. Only like 12 other people will be there to get their copies and they have like a surplus of 90 games.



My local GS guarantees you a copy if preordered. I'm just going to stroll in at 12 and walk out.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> My local GS guarantees you a copy if preordered. I'm just going to stroll in at 12 and walk out.



Why can't it be Monday yet?


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

My local Sears also gets all the big titles on the day of release. If GS fails me, I could always go there. There are almost no people that know the former sells games.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Lol I know Sears sells games but they do midnight releases for Halo 3?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 20, 2007)

Whats the point in getting the game at 12:00 i would be asleep by then.. or really tired so even when i started to play Halo 3 i would not get the full feeling. I am just getting mine Tuesday.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

Seriously, I don't need a lot of sleep to operate. Are you guys going to play on campaign or live first?


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 20, 2007)

I am gonna play campaign and try to beat that first why? Because i have not played Halo in like 1 year and i think campaign will warm me up and let me get used to new stuff.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

It's the same for me. Online play lost its appeal after hearing annoying, little children scream in my ear for the umpteeth time. They better have a mute function in H3.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Whats the point in getting the game at 12:00 i would be asleep by then.. or really tired so even when i started to play Halo 3 i would not get the full feeling. I am just getting mine Tuesday.



pft....i have my entire day set out...

MONDAY

Work from 7-12
from 1-3; _Grocery Shopping_
from 3:30-4:30; _cook all the food just bought and store in refrigerator_
from 4:30-7:30; _sleep_
from 8:00-9:00; *HEROES* 
from 9:30-midnight; _wait for halo 3_



Trick Shot said:


> Seriously, I don't need a lot of sleep to operate. Are you guys going to play on campaign or live first?



campaign.....then im going to get together with a bunch of buddies and we are going to 4 player co-op campaign again on legendary..........._then live_



Trick Shot said:


> It's the same for me. Online play lost its appeal after hearing annoying, little children scream in my ear for the umpteeth time. They better have a mute function in H3.



there is already a mute function in halo 2


----------



## mystictrunks (Sep 20, 2007)

Just take your mic off . . .Or turn voice chat off.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 20, 2007)

Live has mute option ya know? It works good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Live has mute option ya know? It works good.



yeah in halo 2 too


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 20, 2007)

But the fat kids and nerds and all those queers make me rofl.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 20, 2007)

If you guys are that bothered by the screeching screams of prepubescent children, just hit your guide button, then go to the recent players list and mute the little fuckers.

I do that with annoying little Dutch and German kids all the time..... the accents push pass my threshold of pain when added to the whiny prepubescent screeching screams. Plus they don't respond to me saying, "Calm the fuck down, kid", as often as UK-Canadian-Australian-US-SouthAmerican kids do.  



Anyways.....

2 of my xbox360s didn't survive the summer (three red lights). So I'm going to fix them this weekend, using the X-clamp replacement fix. 
ANY SUGGESTIONS? (yes, my warranty is already voided)


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 20, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> But the fat kids and nerds and all those queers make me rofl.



lol i know!! and thus i just shut off my mic and listen


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

You know, I never checked the interface, which is kind of sad. It's alright though. I started playing Halo 2 on live about a year after the game came out, and most my friends stopped playing by then.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 20, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> 2 of my xbox360s didn't survive the summer (three red lights). So I'm going to fix them this weekend, using the X-clamp replacement fix.
> ANY SUGGESTIONS? (yes, my warranty is already voided)



Good luck and be careful.  I've done the replacement on 5 360's, including my own, so really, just be patient.  If it doesn't go away the first time, just tinker with the tightness of the screws.  While you're at it, do a fan replacement as well.


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Taking off your mic doesn't always stop the problem of hearing annoyning people on Xbox Live. Anyway Trick Shot, Campaign, it's what I bought the game for. And the Halo Wars gameplay video...


----------



## Arishem (Sep 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Good luck and be careful.  I've done the replacement on 5 360's, including my own, so really, just be patient.  If it doesn't go away the first time, just tinker with the tightness of the screws.  While you're at it, do a fan replacement as well.



Holy shit, I guess I was lucky, since my 360 is from the initial release and it works just fine. The xbox I bought for my older brother was a dud from the moment we plugged it in. We traded it in for a working console soon afterwards with no hitches though.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 20, 2007)

If i get Halo early ima play heroic with a friend on xbox live. If i get it release date ima play legendary with three of my friends. Either way, it's 4 player co-op.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll get on live first. Some of my Skate reels.

here.


here.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll probably play through the first mission and go to customize my live character afterwards. The full armor Elite looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

[/URL]



> Made from metal and plastic materials, the weapons are heavy, full-size replicas that will also function like their console-based counterparts. Vibrations, sounds, lights and recoil offer the most realistic experience possible. Even more intricate features are included; for example, when the Plasma Rifle “overheats,” the heat exchange flanges pop open from the side. More than just a collectible, these weapons also contain Laser Pursuit technology, allowing users to recreate their favorite version of multiplayer play with friends. An infrared beam and included target register hits on an LCD counter. Initially, the Covenant Plasma Rifle and Plasma Pistol will be available in October, shortly after the release of the Halo 3 video game. A Covenant Energy Sword is planned to be released in 2008.



Life sized btw, doesn't go along with the Cat-Helmet


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

microsoft sure does know how to whore things out


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

Pein said:


> microsoft sure does know how to whore things out



Why didn't they make the Helmet lifesize. That's all I want to know


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 21, 2007)

*EA awards Peter Moore $22,000,000 in stock *



no wonder he left microsoft.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 21, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I'll probably play through the first mission and go to customize my live character afterwards. The full armor Elite looks pretty sweet.



I bet that the more you play the game the more parts you can get from offline if there is even more parts  in the game to use.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

MS81, which one is the Inf undiscovery trailer in the JP marketplace?


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Plasma Sabers.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll get on live first. Some of my Skate reels.
> 
> here.
> 
> ...



This is from the demo or the actual game because I think I might get this now.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

Nvm found the trailer.

Edit:

Infinite Undiscovery battle system looks like Phantasy Star + FFXII

Wasn't impressed from what I saw


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Nvm found the trailer.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


STFU it was awesome I've shouldn't have told you to make a Japanese account.

also


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

For those of you Q'ing about faggotry on xbox live, it sounds like you didn't play the beta, but Halo 3 has a built in quick mute function.  I don't know the exact procedure but it should be as quick as holding back to bring up the players list (somewhat like halo 2) and then just select the player and press a single button to mute them.

Should provide minimal interference with the actual gameplay.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Halo's Campaign > MP.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Halo's Campaign > MP.



WHAT??????


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

You know your going to get at some point ownt by a 11 year old on a power trip. MP has never been a major issue to me after Halo 2.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

If you get owned by an eleven-year old, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Eleven years olds are fucking crazy.


----------



## Pestilent Sleep (Sep 21, 2007)

Halo 2's multiplayer wasn't that great. I loved the options, but the weapons were terribly unbalanced. The campaign sucked, too. Come to think of it...Halo 2 wasn't that good.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

The campaign wasn't bad in Halo 2, the story was engaging just not that great compared to the first. And the majority of people write off Halo 2's story because of the ending.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> The campaign wasn't bad in Halo 2, the story was engaging just not that great compared to the first. And the majority of people write off Halo 2's story because of the ending.



People write off Halo 2 because it ends on such a note that feels like there is more, then the credits hit you, and you are like..."did I somehow skip past the last few areas of the game?"

Then anger kicks in.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Eleven years olds are fucking crazy.


It's the chocolate milk induced insanity.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

I write off Halo 2's single player cause it was so fucking BORING>


----------



## Arishem (Sep 21, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's the chocolate milk induced insanity.


It's also the frustration from getting their asses handed to them on a daily basis.


----------



## Kaku (Sep 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> People write off Halo 2 because it ends on such a note that feels like there is more, then the credits hit you, and you are like..."did I somehow skip past the last few areas of the game?"
> 
> Then anger kicks in.



Yeah, I can remember.

And now Halo3 will be released next week and my XBox is in repair.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 21, 2007)

Get ready for halo3 to be flooded with annoying people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Get ready for halo3 to be flooded with annoying people.



The Flood = annoying people.

Mind = blown.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Whatever. It seems like the Brutes will be available in MP. As well as the previous armor of the Spartans and the differing variations of Elite armor in Halo 3. Pretty cool


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2007)

Haha, nice 

I getting really psyched though, and I don't have class on Tuesdays, so I'm ready to go!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Whatever. It seems like the Brutes will be available in MP. As well as the previous armor of the Spartans and the differing variations of Elite armor in Halo 3. Pretty cool



Brutes aren't in MP. 

So i beat disk 1 with BD which didn't take long. It was pretty boring till later on, then it got pretty cool


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Brutes aren't in MP.
> 
> So i beat disk 1 with BD which didn't take long. It was pretty boring till later on, then it got pretty cool



You sure? Because in the MP Vidoc I'm pretty sure I saw Brute skins but I could be mistaken.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 21, 2007)

I feel your pain Kaku, There still a chance mine might come before the 26th, but if it doesnt i want some free shit like i've been hearing about, i begged the guy to get it back to me in time for halo


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> You sure? Because in the MP Vidoc I'm pretty sure I saw Brute skins but I could be mistaken.



I'm 100% sure no brutes but there are elites and spartens if that's what you meant.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Speaking of French teenagers on Xbox Live. Last time I had the stupidity of attempting to play Gears of War on Xbox Live, I ran into a bunch of racist French and English kids. One of the Ukers spoke fluent French so he was translating his shit-talking to his French buddies when they kept beating my team.

After his buddies killed off my whole team, I luckily was able of chainsawing their entire team to death. And he still was shit talking.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Speaking of French teenagers on Xbox Live. Last time I had the stupidity of attempting to play Gears of War on Xbox Live, I ran into a bunch of racist French and English kids. One of the Ukers spoke fluent French so he was translating his shit-talking to his French buddies when they kept beating my team.
> 
> After his buddies killed off my whole team, I luckily was able of chainsawing their entire team to death. And he still was shit talking.



Always get into fights with people from europe, i hate most of em on XBOX live yet got a bunch of friends on MSN from there


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Speaking of French teenagers on Xbox Live. Last time I had the stupidity of attempting to play Gears of War on Xbox Live, I ran into a bunch of racist French and English kids. One of the Ukers spoke fluent French so he was translating his shit-talking to his French buddies when they kept beating my team.
> 
> After his buddies killed off my whole team, I luckily was able of chainsawing their entire team to death. And he still was shit talking.



I don't know whats more annoying, the southern accent, the english accent, or the french accent.

Oh and all the french people I have fought in CoD4 beta have camped like cowards


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got pissed because they were liek, "AMERICANER! FAT PAIG OF CAPITALISM!".


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I just got pissed because they were liek, "AMERICANER! FAT PAIG OF CAPITALISM!".



xD All I hear is "voivoiwoiwoiwfwaaososhahashashaFUCKashahaFUCKINGwoiwoivoashaDEINERSUCKFUCKA"


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol Frenchies.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 21, 2007)

A third of my friend's list on Live consists of European players, although, there are no French people on it. For the most part, I've never had any problems with any particular group of people except them. It seems like they're preprogrammed to act like assholes when they hear American accented English.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

Just for the record, I only have a few people's gamertags. If anyone wants to friend me and know my gamertag, just PM me and I'll send it out. I'd love to play some Halo SP co-OP once I beat it on my own.


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

most people from  uk/britain think they are way better than usa with their high ass taxes


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I don't know whats more annoying, the southern accent, the english accent, or the french accent.
> 
> Oh and all the french people I have fought in CoD4 beta have camped like cowards



OH OH OH Southerns are the worst. I got a few people who are but man the hics piss me the fuck off. First off they sound like idiots at all times no joke. There just dumbasses and they sound so funny when they diss you. It's like "Ya Momma sucked my dick" is there best diss ever. Really stupid fucks breed from there.


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

uk people be like kiss my bloody arse


----------



## slimscane (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm southern  But thankfully I don't have a southern accent. I do say y'all from time to time though, you guys don't hate me now, do you?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I'm southern  But thankfully I don't have a southern accent. I do say y'all from time to time though, you guys don't hate me now, do you?



Nope, as long as you don't keep repeating saying "^ (use bro), fuck you ^ (use bro)" Those are the southerns i hate


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

I live in Northern VA. But technically I'm a centern.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 21, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I'm southern  But thankfully I don't have a southern accent. I do say y'all from time to time though, you guys don't hate me now, do you?



I RILL KIRR U!!!!

The thing that saddens me is that I never hear any beaners :/ I swear one of these days I'm just gonna bust out the spanish on xbox live. 

mad


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

wait what the hell is going on here?

is it racial slur time now?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I RILL KIRR U!!!!
> 
> The thing that saddens me is that I never hear any beaners :/ I swear one of these days I'm just gonna bust out the spanish on xbox live.
> 
> mad



PABLO NO BUENO.

DORA THE EXPLORER.

Oh, racism. How fickle.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Brutes aren't in MP.
> 
> So i beat disk 1 with BD which didn't take long. It was pretty boring till later on, then it got pretty cool





crazymtf said:


> I'm 100% sure no brutes but there are elites and spartens if that's what you meant.


Yeah, I'm gonna' have to call you out on this one. I'm pretty sure I saw a Brute slam the "Hammer" weapon into a hog, send it flying, then he stuck it with a sticky..... and BOOM. 

That was on a multiplayer level in the "Cinema Paradiso" video demo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

This? That's a elite, i'm pretty sure.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna' have to call you out on this one. I'm pretty sure I saw a Brute slam the "Hammer" weapon into a hog, send it flying, then he stuck it with a sticky..... and BOOM.
> 
> That was on a multiplayer level in the "Cinema Paradiso" video demo.



Yeah I remember that's where I got the idea. You think they really would hint at it?


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Just Spartans and Elites in MP guys.  I've seen the retail build character customization in video and you could not make a brute.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

I despise it when they speak languages outside of English on Live. I especially loathe Spanish. And the French. I hate the god damn French. D:


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Just Spartans and Elites in MP guys.  I've seen the retail build character customization in video and you could not make a brute.



Stumpy to the rescue.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 21, 2007)

Rewatched the video and it was an ELITE slamming the hammer.....

WTF?! no Brutes in multi-player = failz

I did notice that behemoth looking tank and the fact that Forge is an actual gametype and not just a map editor. Nice!!!


----------



## TagZ (Sep 21, 2007)

I have an american accent from living there for a couple of years, but now i live in France (not by choice ) and speak a bit of french. They try talkin shit to me in Frenglish, and i answer in French, Tu aime La merde.


----------



## Fang (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Rewatched the video and it was an ELITE slamming the hammer.....
> 
> WTF?! no Brutes in multi-player = failz
> 
> I did notice that behemoth looking tank and the fact that Forge is an actual gametype and not just a map editor. Nice!!!



Elites are better then brutes anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 21, 2007)

Fight Night Round 3 on Tuesday. Had two mates over tonight and just played the demo for the most. Good fun. Hopkins FTW.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Rewatched the video and it was an ELITE slamming the hammer.....
> 
> WTF?! no Brutes in multi-player = failz
> 
> I did notice that behemoth looking tank and the fact that Forge is an actual gametype and not just a map editor. Nice!!!





Just so everyone knew what you were talking about.

But yeah it is an Elite. That is not a hammer btw but a spike grenade (when the melee is used it does have a hammer affect).

As for no Brutes in multiplayer. I could care less.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 21, 2007)

Since i found out brutes were gonna be the main foe's, i guessed that they wouldnt be in multiplayer, there to big, i think it probably would have unbalanced the multi-player games.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Just so everyone knew what you were talking about.
> 
> But yeah it is an Elite. That is not a hammer btw but a spike grenade (when the melee is used it does have a hammer affect).
> 
> As for no Brutes in multiplayer. I could care less.


No.  It's a hammer attack then a plasma nade.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 21, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Since i found out brutes were gonna be the main foe's, i guessed that they wouldnt be in multiplayer, there to big, i think it probably would have unbalanced the multi-player games.



Not necessarily true. Have you not played Shadowrun? Four different characters, with vastly different abilities, but still well balanced.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Not necessarily true. Have you not played Shadowrun? Four different characters, with vastly different abilities, but still well balanced.


Wouldn't fit right in Halo at this point in time, but a game built ground up with something like that in mind could certainly work fine.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Brutes - Easy to hit, more body mass.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, but those melee's were killer.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2007)

hell yeah I'm getting Naruto Oct.10 then I'll get the PS3 version.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Not necessarily true. Have you not played Shadowrun? Four different characters, with vastly different abilities, but still well balanced.



It's a little different when there are other things instead of just plain shooting and meleeing and grenading one another. 

To add a third option character in multiplayer they will have to modify the brute to match the Spartans and Elites to even the playing field. Cause yes they are larger targets compared to either Spartan or Elite. They did enough by adding to the muliplayer exp. with the forge and some cool new weapons and goodies to play with.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> PABLO NO BUENO.
> 
> DORA THE EXPLORER.
> 
> Oh, racism. How fickle.



Lol 

Crap I think I might start playing FFXI again, and around the same time Halo comes out 

Fook


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Lol
> 
> Crap I think I might start playing FFXI again, and around the same time Halo comes out
> 
> Fook



FFXI the FF-Grind Fest?


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2007)

They have made the weapons more to the tune of Halo's feeling of shooting them = win.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> They have made the weapons more to the tune of Halo's feeling of shooting them = win.



Wait what?


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2007)

There was an actual, viscreal feedback when shooting an MAAB Assault Rifle, the Shotgun, ect...in Halo. In Halo 2....all the weapons felt nurfed.


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2007)

This may or may not be new but it is indeed hilarious.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> FFXI the FF-Grind Fest?



You know it


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> This may or may not be new but it is indeed hilarious.


Old, real, and awsm.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Jotun said:


> You know it



It would own if you could play FFXI with Live.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> It would own if you could play FFXI with Live.


FFXI is on Xbox 360... online...  or maybe I misinterpreted whats going on here.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> It would own if you could play FFXI with Live.



What Stumpy said...


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> FFXI is on Xbox 360... online...  or maybe I misinterpreted whats going on here.



You pay a different company for online play on FFXI. So even if you got Gold Live it wont matter you gotta pay for the game alone.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 22, 2007)

Devil May Cry 4 
Was a great idea to be put into the 360
^_^


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2007)

What'd be better is KOTOR 3 being made for the Xbox 360.


----------



## Blue (Sep 22, 2007)

Man, I love how all the PS exclusives are doing barrel rolls.

*eyes Final Fantasy maliciously*


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> Man, I love how all the PS exclusives are doing barrel rolls.
> 
> *eyes Final Fantasy maliciously*



what does that mean 
and I've been playing eternal sonata for about 7 1/2 hours and only 30 achievement points unlocked


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

Pein said:


> what does that mean
> and I've been playing eternal sonata for about 7 1/2 hours and only 30 achievement points unlocked



Don't buy BD then, got 15 in 15 hours


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 22, 2007)

Elephant aka huge ass tank in action

tower

tower

well, not exactly a tank, it's more like a mobile base/moving fortrees...


----------



## Arishem (Sep 22, 2007)

I wonder what kind of damage soak that thing has or if it can even be destroyed at all.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 22, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Not necessarily true. Have you not played Shadowrun? Four different characters, with vastly different abilities, but still well balanced.



True, but what i mean is like when you choose an elite over a spartan or spartan over an elite, they are no different when youre actually playing.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> I wonder what kind of damage soak that thing has or if it can even be destroyed at all.


Not sure if it's destructible, but it is certainly affected by the physics of the game.  You get enough explosions and you can even send it flying.  Hello Forge.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 22, 2007)

Any of you gonna pick up the halo Mc Farlane figures?


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Not sure if it's destructible, but it is certainly affected by the physics of the game.  You get enough explosions and you can even send it flying.  Hello Forge.



games(TM) said that it's indestructible, which makes for fun things with level-construction.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Blue said:


> Man, I love how all the PS exclusives are doing barrel rolls.
> 
> *eyes Final Fantasy maliciously*



If Final Fantasy sucks PS3 will go to hell.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> If Final Fantasy sucks PS3 will go to hell.



No, only if MGO and MGS4 suck.

MGO's Beta confirmed that it is full of win.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> If Final Fantasy sucks PS3 will go to hell.


Not true.  PS3 will be standing up on it's own in no time.

These kinds of posts are not needed sir/mam.  Especially in the 360 thread.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 22, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Not true.  PS3 will be standing up on it's own in no time.
> 
> These kinds of posts are not needed sir/mam.  Especially in the 360 thread.



I'll add another one, only because it's really funny.



It's a new ad for VF5. 

Anyway, no saying the PS3 is sucky sucky here, system wars, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2007)

Sony goes sucky sucky on corporate cock. That better?

I wonder how VF5 will play on 360, though. God knows I can't fucking stand the d-pad in fighters.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll add another one, only because it's really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol saw that on gaf earlier


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

VF5 i heard is so boring and you get all charecters right away. If your a person who has a short temper don't play DOA4 or VF5.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> VF5 i heard is so boring and you get all charecters right away. If your a person who has a short temper don't play DOA4 or VF5.


play vf5 if your a fan of fighters since it is the best one ever


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2007)

One of the best? Sure. The best? GTFO.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

which is better and i only mean 3D fighters


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 22, 2007)

Then state that properly next time, kiddo.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

Some pictures from the game ^_^

Me jumping off the edge. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Ugly BITCH.


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

the bottom guy looks like a reject from gears


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

Pein said:


> the bottom guy looks like a reject from gears



He's a brute with no helmet.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Can you give a 1st Person picture please?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 22, 2007)

When i get back on i'll try to take a few more on the flood *Which look alot different now*


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Because i really wanna know if graphics are next gen i know those Halo-Haters gave me pictures that looked worse then beta.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Because i really wanna know if graphics are next gen i know those Halo-Haters gave me pictures that looked worse then beta.



Look on Bungie's site for pics? XD


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

they are the game looks great


----------



## Fang (Sep 22, 2007)

Master Chefer loves his Legendary Halo 3 edition.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 22, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Master Chefer loves his Legendary Halo 3 edition.



HIS NAME IS CAPTAIN KING D:<


----------



## Pein (Sep 22, 2007)

lol captain king


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Who is the homo who made that idea up Captain King..


----------



## Jotun (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Who is the homo who made that idea up Captain King..



Anon.

For all we know he/she/it could be you! :amazed

I think it is so retarded they are raising the level cap for CoD4 beta on the 28th and then they are ending it the 30th.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 22, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Anon.
> 
> For all we know he/she/it could be you! :amazed
> 
> I think it is so retarded they are raising the level cap for CoD4 beta on the 28th and then they are ending it the 30th.



It could be me...  why would the one who made a thread about why Halo is good make that...


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 22, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Who is the *homo* who made that idea up Captain King..



*shrugs* probably my mom


----------



## Arishem (Sep 22, 2007)

I just went 43 and 19 on Vacant. A guy even said WTF when the scores went up. It was epic!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 22, 2007)

That bastard Crazy has halo 3 already.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 22, 2007)

Considering of getting xbox 360. are there different versions of it? I need the version that allows me to play online. xbox 360 live i think? Also does xbox 360 have wifi capabilities like the PS3? Also are there any good multi player games for xbox 360.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 22, 2007)

NICE!!!!

Just resurrected two dead 360s by using the X-Clamp fix. I hope this is a permanent fix for them.




TagZ said:


> True, but what i mean is like when you choose an elite over a spartan or spartan over an elite, they are no different when youre actually playing.


Exactly!!!! I had been praying that Bungie would change that for Halo 3. Especially, after playing Shadowrun.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> Considering of getting xbox 360. are there different versions of it? I need the version that allows me to play online. xbox 360 live i think? Also does xbox 360 have wifi capabilities like the PS3? Also are there any good multi player games for xbox 360.



Get the $350 Xbox 360 they all have live and to use wifi you must buy a wifi adapter. Buying 360 and playing online is one of best choices you can make.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Flying ^_^ 



Assassination ^_^ 

*Spoiler*: __ 








My elite 



Friend killing me!


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Flying ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your such a bastard!!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> your such a bastard!!



I know


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

Trick Shot.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant wait till the game gets released officially on Monday. Then i can try it and from those pictures it seems hell lot of fun and worth the hype i will go brag to the people who dissed Halo and made anti-halo threads.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I cant wait till the game gets released officially on Monday. Then i can try it and from those pictures it seems hell lot of fun and worth the hype i will go brag to the people who dissed Halo and made anti-halo threads.



...tuesday


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...tuesday



Monday Night


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 23, 2007)

Bastarddddddddddddd.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Captain Gir said:
> 
> 
> > Euro-Shino said:
> ...


Yeah, Captain Gir, I think Euro-Shino's talking about Monday night at 12:00am.

You see, when really good(popular, important, meaningful, big-seller) games are released, gaming Stores usually are open until 1:00am the night BEFORE the official release. 

These are commonly refered to as a "Release Party", and most people, who buy "good" games on release date or preorder from a gaming store, know about them..... 



....of course the "Official" release date is, in fact, Tuesday.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Trick Shot.


lol wut? 

@Mtf
Can you access the alternate armors from the start for multiplayer?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> lol wut?
> 
> @Mtf
> Can you access the alternate armors from the start for multiplayer?



Nope, gotta unlock them. 

Shooting after dead ^_^



Me and Gunslinger!


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2007)

Crazymtf, I demand a tea-bagging gif.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Crazymtf, I demand a tea-bagging gif.



lol i second this motion


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't....


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 23, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I don't....



Pansy.            .


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2007)

do you have to pay a membership fee to play online on xbox?


----------



## TagZ (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes. It cost me 40 euro for the year.

Isnt anyone getting halo figures


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2007)

omg so if i get the xbox 360 elite thats like $450. and it only comes with 1 controller, the second controller costs $33. the membership card for 13 months costs $50, and the wifi adapter costs $88. thats total of 621 not including tax + game cost. that around $700. holy shit thats expensive.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 23, 2007)

Why are you getting the elite? just asking is it for anything specific like colour


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2007)

The elite has a 120GB hard drive.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 23, 2007)

I forgots about the bigger hard drive, im sure you could buy it seperate. Might be a cheaper way to get it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I forgots about the bigger hard drive, im sure you could buy it seperate. Might be a cheaper way to get it.


The 120gig hdd costs about $150.

Premium = 350
HDD = 150
Total = 500

Of course you could try alternative methods of finding good deals, but at retail price the Elite is the best way to get the 120gig hdd.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

I have an Elite and when I bring my 360 to a friends house or a semi lan, EVERYONE knows who it belongs to


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> omg so if i get the xbox 360 elite thats like $450. and it only comes with 1 controller, the second controller costs $33. the membership card for 13 months costs $50, and the wifi adapter costs $88. thats total of 621 not including tax + game cost. that around $700. holy shit thats expensive.



lol....welcome to my graduation money....a good 1000 out of 3000+ dollars went to a 360



TagZ said:


> I forgots about the bigger hard drive, im sure you could buy it seperate. Might be a cheaper way to get it.



hahaha no...

microsoft will make you save money for a bundle rather than buying things separate


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 23, 2007)

i need to rob someone quickly.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 23, 2007)

Dude you dont need a 120 gb hard drive. Especialy for 360.

go get a premium one that just came out with hdmi cables.

You can go to an bb trade in ten games and get it for like 100 bux.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

on the leaked fall update list...apparently there will be a Tivo function....im curious on how that will be possible...but also the hard drive would be meant for that


----------



## MS81 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm trading my old 360 in for new one w/HDMI.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish my HDTV could support HDMI but it doesn't. Oh well, 480p + LCD screen + flatscreen TV = still win.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont mean retail, somthing like ebay. Videogaming has become a very expensive hobby lol.

Crazy very fucking annoying news, halo le cases, shit on your discs.




Checkout  unboxing halo 3 at the end when he actually opens the game case, the disc is loose inside.

What the disc sits on




Crazymtf, do you have limited edition?

sorry for the big pics


----------



## carnage (Sep 23, 2007)

nice scratced disc


----------



## carnage (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> lol....welcome to my graduation money....a good 1000 out of 3000+ dollars went to a 360



wow thats a lot of money for graduation


----------



## carnage (Sep 23, 2007)

modded xbox 360 elite would be sexy


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

carnage said:


> modded xbox 360 elite would be sexy



What do you mean modded?


----------



## Pein the God (Sep 23, 2007)

how much memory do saved games take up???


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

I want this i plan to get one soon maybe not this one but something like it.



Pein the God said:


> how much memory do saved games take up???



not enough to even show that they take up space. 

Also most people just get seduced by the sleek black color of the Elite well go Xbox 360 case mods. You will see that theres things better then just black or white.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

120 gig HDD goes four $179.99(USD) roughly no less unless you go to sams club or some other vendor store.


----------



## carnage (Sep 23, 2007)

or ebay   .


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

Love shot from the back


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

From the E3 2007 SP trailer of Halo 3....UNSC Naval warships look like flying assault rifles.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Dude you dont need a 120 gb hard drive. Especialy for 360.
> 
> go get a premium one that just came out with hdmi cables.
> 
> You can go to an bb trade in ten games and get it for like 100 bux.



I have 70 gigs left on my HDD. I like not being limited with memory


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> From the E3 2007 SP trailer of Halo 3....UNSC Naval warships look like flying assault rifles.



I like the UNSC vessels for that very reason. Warships should be ugly, brutal things, not sweeping and graceful crafts that scream "pansy!" I'm ok with the latter if such aesthetics are part of a race's culture though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 23, 2007)

Star Destroyers are still cooler.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> I have 70 gigs left on my HDD. I like not being limited with memory



There are memory cards if by some chance i need more memory that wont be in a long time at least cause just playing games and saving will never take up 20 GB.


----------



## Arishem (Sep 23, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> Star Destroyers are still cooler.



ISD's also fall under the ugly and brutal category for me. The only elegant one I can think of is the Eclipse II.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 23, 2007)

IGN UK Rating AND IGN USA Rating of Halo  3 = 
*Spoiler*: __ 




*IGN USA*
9.5

10 Presentation
An amazing replay editor, four-player online co-op, map editor, and community support make this the most robust feature set ever in a videogame. 
9.0 Graphics
Despite a few moments of slowdown, this is a gorgeous game, especially considering the demands of the replay function. And it's to die for in 1080p. 
10 Sound
This is the reason God created Surround Sound. Halo's theme is a futuristic anthem that inspires the troops. The chatter during combat is fantastic.  
9.0 Gameplay
There are a few questionable design choices in the campaign, but this series remains the most fun first-person shooter on the planet. Multiplayer and the Forge are fantastic. 
10 Lasting Appeal
The campaign won't take you long to complete, but this is a game that can be played for years. There are so many things to do, and it's so much fun to do them. 

*IGN UK*

9.5


8 Presentation
Epic blockbuster stuff. The soundtrack is an 11th man, lending authority, excitement and gravitas and it’s all pulled off with expected aplomb. 
8 Graphics
Make no mistake, this is next-gen eye candy. But we expected better graphics from Microsoft’s number one men. 
9 Sound
Exemplary. From shell casings bouncing on the ground and dislodging fresh pebbles to Marty O’Donnell’s iconic and amazing soundtrack, it’s a genuine highlight. 
9.5 Gameplay
What Halo does best. Solid. Professional. Has the touch. 
10 Lasting Appeal
If you play over Xbox Live, this game is going to gobble your life like a cancer.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I want this i plan to get one soon maybe not this one but something like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and the moment that you break the seal on your 360....your fucked so then if something happened to your 360, you got no warrenty


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah and the moment that you break the seal on your 360....your fucked so then if something happened to your 360, you got no warrenty



Just send it to Dr. DS xD


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

^that works too!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah such as? The red ring of death? Well i think thats the only thing that will happen to 360 i doubt there will be any other problems.


----------



## Pein (Sep 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Just send it to Dr. DS xD



donkey show?
he fixes 360's


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 23, 2007)

ok since the talk of modding came around.....i guess i decided i want to do some modding, my controllers....or at least one...

i went to llamma.com to look around and i only find cases...i went to the custom gallery that users post their custom mods......but does anybody else know where i can find mods of controllers or galleries on ideas of what to do??


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm surprised no one bought Skate but me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 23, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Just send it to Dr. DS xD



And $50 plus S&H.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 23, 2007)

New pictures 

Blowing up friend 


Shooting the dead 


After killing a friend with the Chooper!


----------



## slimscane (Sep 24, 2007)

Oh God, I'm already inactive enough and Halo 3 comes out in less than a day  I'll try not to die again, but expect to see a lot of you on Live


----------



## little nin (Sep 24, 2007)

my halo's been posted, my nets slow and i cant update xbox live, nets cut off soon, lol...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm sorry to say this but I will proabably be the only person here who does not have halo 3, I plan to have Call of Duty 4 instead. My buddies are not halo fans but they rather play Gears of War and they want COD 4 so I figured I would get them.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I'm sorry to say this but I will proabably be the only person here who does not have halo 3, I plan to have Call of Duty 4 instead. My buddies are not halo fans but they rather play Gears of War and they want COD 4 so I figured I would get them.


Get both ;O

Both are games no one should miss if they have the console to play it.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 24, 2007)

CoD4 multi-player is damn good, but Halo 3 will probably be so as well, although more run-n-gun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 24, 2007)

Well stumpy I would but I'm getting half life 2 episode 2 instead 


COD 4's modern aspect really intrigued me and with 4 player co op and all my friends having the game is something I could not pass up.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 24, 2007)

@w@ Get all 3 then.  Nah I'm sure you'll end up getting Halo whenever you have the extra money then.

edit:  I guess I'll toss this in here

Latest Halo 3 Live Action short film


Simply fucking amazing.  I was skeptical about live action with the first two shorts, but they have gotten so much better since.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

Still think the live action looks bad. 

As for CoD or halo, halo by far, i tried COD4, not for me at all.


----------



## little nin (Sep 24, 2007)

when's CoD4 out? i'll have to get that aswell

so for me, halo soon, i think i'll get like 2 or 3 days out of it till my nets gone down lol


----------



## Jotun (Sep 24, 2007)

It will be nice to Alternate between Halo and CoD4


----------



## slimscane (Sep 24, 2007)

COD4 does look incredible, but Halo3 will be the epicenter of Xbox Live play until probably the xbox 720, or whatever they call. It's to big of a game to ignore. However, COD4 looks like it is going to be great aswell, and of course, everyone should be mandated to own orange box, it's just too good of a deal not to.


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm still curious as to how Killzone 2 is shaping up to be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm still curious as to how Killzone 2 is shaping up to be.



Hahahahahah.

Thats funny.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 24, 2007)

FUCK YA MY ACCOUNT ON FFXI DIDNT GET DELETED AFTER 2 YEARS AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fang (Sep 24, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hahahahahah.
> 
> Thats funny.



Lol wut????????????????????????


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 24, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> I'm still curious as to how Killzone 2 is shaping up to be.



Better be better then the shitty first one


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

well it looks great 

here's hoping for good gameplay


----------



## MS81 (Sep 24, 2007)

well SSj3_Goku I'm getting Halo3 I'm waiting for Naruto360.

also did anyone see the PS3 Naruto game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 24, 2007)

I need both halo3 and COD4


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 24, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I need both halo3 and COD4



Who doesn't need them? Oh woops PS3 users.


----------



## carnage (Sep 24, 2007)

everyone is lame if they dont have all 3 next gen systems


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Who doesn't need them? Oh woops PS3 users.



oh whoops ps3 has cod4 and unreal tournament 3


----------



## crono220 (Sep 24, 2007)

damn, so much to buy...

-Halo 3: gonna own my soul after purchasing the game on midnight...
-Eternal Sonata: Love the anime feel to it, hopefully the story/gameplay is just as good.
-Naruto: This is the 1st naruto game which actually interests me...
-Mass Effect: If this is anything like KOTOR, It will own...
-NBA Live 08: It's been sometime since this frachise has looked so promising...
-COD 4: Another FPS, That i have my eye on... Never actually played the past 3 games.
-GTA 4: Pity that it will come out in 08, looks great though..
-DMC 4: Another title with "4" on it... I hope for more fluid gameplay...
-NG 2: Sequel to my fav action/adventure game of all time...
-VF 5: I'm been seeking a tatical fighter for some time, plus online is even better...


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

eternal sonata is good but your stuck on a very linear path and a fixed camera 
i still love it though


----------



## Twilit (Sep 25, 2007)

Is Live easy to setup/use? I'm getting my 360 with in the next 1-2 months (Subway hires )

And how is voice chatting, for Halo? Is it as simple as join a game and you're talking?


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah just pay for gold 
and talking in halo sucks most of the time your talking with racist red necks


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> everyone is lame if they dont have all 3 next gen systems



Sorry some of us do not like papper weights


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, Dave. We all know your console collections is motherfucking awesome.


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

i just a need a chrome wii then im on donkeys level


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 25, 2007)

why do u have 2 wiis.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 25, 2007)

Pein said:


> i just a need a chrome wii then im on donkeys level



Hahahahahahahahahaha

:rofl


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

did gamestop and eb do a midnight launch like 4 hours ago eastern time


----------



## Seren (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep. So did Best Buy and some other places.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

musta been a line of some of the ugliest guys and women on earth


----------



## Seren (Sep 25, 2007)

More like, long lines of guys with the occasional female sticking out with a sore thumb. XD

I was actually surprised at the variety of people there. Lots of parents with their pre-teen kids (who all got the collectors edition, it seemed), girls picking up games for their guys, guys picking up games for their girls, grandmothers, etc.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> why do u have 2 wiis.




Lol, DS i wonder how many times you've been asked that question


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2007)

He has one for JP games and one for US games, I think.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 25, 2007)

A picture worth a thousand words. (im a fan of luda, never thought id see this lol)


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2007)

I just beaten Halo 3.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 25, 2007)

who just got a 360 and Halo 3? lol. its about time i did.


----------



## Fang (Sep 25, 2007)

I was up till 7am last night playing it since the midnight release. It's only about 12 to 13 hours of gameplay on Heroic.


----------



## little nin (Sep 25, 2007)

i just got on xbox live


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

xbox 360 live has been out almost 2 years and xbox live regular  4 years and u just got it now?


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

TagZ said:


> A picture worth a thousand words. (im a fan of luda, never thought id see this lol)



Haha cool picture


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

haha trying to wind people up um no i was joking about systems looking the same graphics wise.

anyways about luda  i was definately serious.

i dont even think luda is a halo fan  he just got paid to be at that event

oh and donkey show fuck you for deleting all that shit it makes the page look really ugly with all those deletions


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

New halo 3 pictures coming up later, if they upload, got one really nice one


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

miami is full of snitches


----------



## TagZ (Sep 25, 2007)

I go pick up my copy first thing tommorrow morning. yea, (tears of joy)


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

i already have my copy came today from gamestops website


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Why is the chief in that picture a fatty i have seen wayyyy better costumes then that.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

and the chief should have gotten a better costume but its ok


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> and the chief should have gotten a better costume but its ok



Its looks like something you get at Walmart.. *tisk tisk*


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just beat Blue Dragon now I'm finish the fight.(halo3)


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 25, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I just beat Blue Dragon now I'm finish the fight.(halo3)



how was that??


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey i have a question about the 360 elite. This xbox comes with a wireless controller, now, how do you re-charge this controller? do you need to buy a seperate device or you can connect it to the xbox and it re-charges thru it. Also is it a good idea to get wireless controllers or wired controllers.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 25, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> Hey i have a question about the 360 elite. This xbox comes with a wireless controller, now, how do you re-charge this controller? do you need to buy a seperate device or you can connect it to the xbox and it re-charges thru it. Also is it a good idea to get wireless controllers or wired controllers.



I thought the Elites came with a charger kit...


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 25, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I thought the Elites came with a charger kit...



Nope, the only version of the 360 that has the play & charge kit included is the Halo 3 special edition one. But to answer Negative-ions question. I prefer wireless simply because no worries for wires. You could either charge it with new batteries or get the charge & play (19.99; make sure its the black one).


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 25, 2007)

why the black one? that means i also need to buy re-chargable battery kit.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> oh and donkey show fuck you for deleting all that shit it makes the page look really ugly with all those deletions


Not my fault you were off-topic. =)

Enjoy the time off for a bit.  Anyway, enjoying Halo 3.  Too bad I'm at work now. =/


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> how was that??



Awesome rent game 

Carnage strikes again!

Co Op on legendary is less annoying in Halo 3 than it was in Halo 2


----------



## little nin (Sep 26, 2007)

just bussin some halo 3 now 

i have work to do aswell >_>


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Not my fault you were off-topic. =)
> 
> Enjoy the time off for a bit.  Anyway, enjoying Halo 3.  Too bad I'm at work now. =/



DS, you have a lot of patience.  Looking at the last page, I would of been banned that prick.

On topic, I'm buying Halo 3 on Friday when I have the time to do so.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> DS, you have a lot of patience.  Looking at the last page, I would of been banned that prick.
> 
> On topic, I'm buying Halo 3 on Friday when I have the time to do so.



hell yeah I had a 2 day suspension for having MS Kakashi in the anime section.

@Captain Gir, If you love JRPG's then you'll love Blue Dragon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 26, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> DS, you have a lot of patience.  Looking at the last page, I would of been banned that prick.



I did. 

I want to play Halo, but I'm too fucking tired from work.  Must sleep.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Guess what I gotZ, i'll give you a hint, its got a green circle around it. Forgive me for my wallpaper


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2007)

*Is trying to rank up in Halo 3 MP*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 26, 2007)

Is it me, or is Legenday, in Halo 3, easy as fuck?

Also, is anyone, from this forumboard, collecting the "Skulls" in the Halo 3 campaign?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Guess what I gotZ, i'll give you a hint, its got a green circle around it. Forgive me for my wallpaper



lol i love how you have NF on your TV....i dont think i could do that


----------



## TagZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Why lol? You just wouldnt or does your tv not have the right input


----------



## little nin (Sep 26, 2007)

i found a skull, had no idea wtf to do with it though


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2007)

Same here. Do you get the achievement for just seeing it, or?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 26, 2007)

Can you connect the xbox 360 on a lcd monitor thats used for the PC? i have a syncmaster 941BW im not usre if it can be used as tv so i can connect my xbox or it doesnt really matter?


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 26, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Same here. Do you get the achievement for just seeing it, or?



you pick it up....it wont give you any indication to pick it up but just walk up to it and press the RB to pick it up


----------



## TagZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Most HDTV monitors (tv) have a load of inputs nowadays, my tv's got a d-sub connection (vga) for my computer, hdmi, component, composite and scart. So yes to your question. You have an rgb and a dvi inputs. You can connect your xbox to it but you cant flick between pc source and xbox source without some sort of multi-connection adapter. Also i dont know if there is an rgb cable for the xbox or not, so if there is check and see if you can change the source between dvi and rgb.


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2007)

I watched the Halo 3 networking bit on the Limited Edition's bonus dvd but I still am unsure how to make my NAT "open". When I tested my Live Connection, it said moderate.

Any advice people?


----------



## TagZ (Sep 26, 2007)

What type of router are you on? and if your not, what type of connection do you have

You have to open up these ports below: 

88 
2074 
3074

TCP and UDP


----------



## Fang (Sep 26, 2007)

Using the wireless adapter for my live connection to a Belkin Router.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 26, 2007)

Do you know how to access your router settings, the address


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 27, 2007)

Beat the H3 on legendary co-op with three other people. I don't think I'll be able to beat the game on legendary by myself.


----------



## Fang (Sep 27, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Do you know how to access your router settings, the address



What you mean like the WEP key?


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Beat the H3 on legendary co-op with three other people. I don't think I'll be able to beat the game on legendary by myself.



I've tried.  It makes me feel really weaksauce.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted, yet....

*Halo 3 Crushes
Sales Records*​


> *Microsoft "Halo 3" 1st-day sales hit $170 million
> *
> 
> By Peter Henderson
> ...


Source: Reuters.com
very reliable news source

I'm guessing that numbers are preliminary, and will rise after all the data is in.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> What you mean like the WEP key?



Not really.  More like accessing its options by typing 198.162.x.x or whatever your router's address is.

And considering that Halo 3 initially costs $60 not including LE or Legendary editions, the amount they made makes sense.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 27, 2007)

White fang, whats the exact model number of your belkin. First though, go to your Firewall settings, then go to the exceptions tab. At the bottom it says add port, click it and add these port numbers 88, 2074, 3074. For each of those numbers you have to add them twice and seperately, one for TCP and another for UDP, it gives the option when you click add port. If you need it to be more detailed just ask, networking can be a real bitch.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 27, 2007)

hmm guys, is this for real?!! xbox 360 elite obsidian bundle for $250. Thread about the bans


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL, that can't be.  Plus that website looks shady.


----------



## TagZ (Sep 27, 2007)

I just got my xbox back from repair and 5 minutes after i opened the box, my dad turned his 360 on and got RRoD, I said to him "sucks for you" lol


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 27, 2007)

i'm thinking of going online in the next week on xbox live can anyone give me some advice


----------



## slimscane (Sep 27, 2007)

sure, how old are you?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 27, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> i'm thinking of going online in the next week on xbox live can anyone give me some advice



make sure you have around $600-$700 in your bank lol. im going to buy an xbox this weekend and this is how much im going to spend.



> Xbox 360 Rechargeable Battery Pack Black   Xbox 360         Usually ships
> in 24 hours   $11.99
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Elite   Xbox 360         Usually ships
> ...


----------



## slimscane (Sep 27, 2007)

Why would you buy a battery pack _and_ a plug-and-play kit?  The kit comes with a rechargeable battery.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 27, 2007)

I love the elite version JUST 120 GB IT  ROCKS


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

damn Halo taking the thunder for upcoming games.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 27, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Why would you buy a battery pack _and_ a plug-and-play kit?  The kit comes with a rechargeable battery.



 for the 2nd controller that comes with the xbox elite.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

the ps3 will never be able to beat xbox 360s graphics


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

carnage said:


> the ps3 will never be able to beat xbox 360s graphics



For one this is totaly the wrong thread to state that.

For 2 go look at haze or killzone 2 or unreal tournament 3.


----------



## Potentialflip (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> For one this is totaly the wrong thread to state that.
> 
> For 2 go look at haze or killzone 2 or *unreal tournament 3*.



 360 has that game coming along as well. Last I checked the 360 did a fairly awesome job with a game that had the Unreal 3 Engine.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

killzone 2 and haze wont compare to xbox 360s graphics by the time they are released


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

Jerico demo was fucking awesome, anyone try it?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> 360 has that game coming along as well. Last I checked the 360 did a fairly awesome job with a game that had the Unreal 3 Engine.



I know it has the game comming as well.

But to the man that says they wont touch the graphics.

which 360 game comes close to look as good as killzone 2 the game droped jaws back a year ago and was said to be impossible to look like that gameplay. then they showed it to be game play and people were like wow.

What game that 360 is making will touch killzone 2 or haze. 

Killzone 2 will still prolly suck as a game but it is pretty.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> 360 has that game coming along as well. Last I checked the 360 did a fairly awesome job with a game that had the Unreal 3 Engine.



The 360 version is the crippled form of unreal 3


----------



## slimscane (Sep 27, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> I know it has the game comming as well.
> 
> But to the man that says they wont touch the graphics.
> 
> ...



The artist rendering that they originally showed still doesn't come close to looking like the actual game. Now, the _actual_ killzone 2 has some of the best lighting effects I've seen, and it is certainly a pretty game, but not the cgi they showed, and now far and above anything else already out there. (also, don't be surprised if haze also comes to 360 later, but that is neither here nor there). Ninja Gaiden 2, Bioshock, Mass Effect, all of these games are incredible looking (some in different ways than others), but it is hard to justify saying that one of two great looking games has _better_ graphics than another in a subjective way.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2007)

Since when does graphics make the better game? Lair sucked the nut compared to games with worse graphics like Halo, Warhawk and even fucking metroid


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Since when does graphics make the better game? Lair sucked the nut compared to games with worse graphics like Halo, Warhawk and even fucking metroid



NO one has stated that the games give better graphics. So stop mentioning it.
If one person mentions it then you can bring it up but not a single person said better graphics = better game. But u know what sadly some people see it that way.

Also crazymtf did you even play lair? Because if you havent your jsut basing your opinion on other peoples opinions.
d.

@ Slimscame if you put the games side by side they do look pretty much the same.

Let me see if i can get you sum pics.

heres some pics


----------



## slimscane (Sep 27, 2007)

The difference is that in one you can clearly tell it's CGI, and the other that it's a video game. Like I said before though, the lighting in KZ2 is stand out, in a league of it's own.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2007)

What game has just as good graphics as kill zone 2 thats on 360 as well? Call of duty 4  

also lair was one of the worst games factor 5 ever created ... factor 5 was always a mediocore game developer and great tech developer..


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

slimscane said:


> The difference is that in one you can clearly tell it's CGI, and the other that it's a video game. Like I said before though, the lighting in KZ2 is stand out, in a league of it's own.



I dunno the 2007 one looks better to me then the 2005 one which is supposed to be pre-rendered video.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> What game has just as good graphics as kill zone 2 thats on 360 as well? Call of duty 4
> 
> also lair was one of the worst games factor 5 ever created ... factor 5 was always a mediocore game developer and great tech developer..



Nah call of duty 4 isnt even close. now if u said this game


then yes you woulda have had a better basis. Rage looks almost as good as killzone 2. 

And again have you played lair?

I hear once you get used to the controls its a very well made game but i wouldnt know i never played it. but i hate six axis so i would never really give two craps to play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2007)

^ I played lair.. 5 hours of it and I cannot beleive I even played it that long =/


Call of duty 4 is really close and better in some areas than kill zone 2.. IGN editors in there podcasts still cannot beleive how great COD 4  looks and they compare it to killzone 2.  Gametrailers, 1up , g4, etc.

not going to argue this point because it just seems that your here for the sake of arguing and F that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Also crazymtf did you even play lair? Because if you havent your jsut basing your opinion on other peoples opinions.
> d.


Dude, he has almost every big release known to man, including playing, owning and beating Lair.  He may not necessarily hold the same opinions as you, but crazy's opinions are grounded from experience.

And Lair sucks donkey nuts.  Even when you get a hang of it, you still struggle with the motion controls every once in awhile.

And let's get off the topic of Killzone, PS3 graphics, etc.  It's a 360 thread, let's keep it like that.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

The Force Unleashed is drool worthy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, he has almost every big release known to man, including playing, owning and beating Lair.  He may not necessarily hold the same opinions as you, but crazy's opinions are grounded from experience.
> 
> And Lair sucks donkey nuts.  Even when you get a hang of it, you still struggle with the motion controls every once in awhile.
> 
> And let's get off the topic of Killzone, PS3 graphics, etc.  It's a 360 thread, let's keep it like that.



Well since Donkey Show just answered you question Design no need to state it. Also add in besides playing/owning/beating it that i also reviewed it and gave it a 6.9 *And this is cause i gave a big love to the graphics AND story, otherwise it be very low, like 4.5* and the controls as DS says is medicore at best. I got pretty good with em but in the end they were still half assed. PS3 does not equal Wii in motion control. 

Anyway Killzone looks great indeed, but who cares? Killzone 1 sucked the nuts so i'm not having killzone 2 on my "Most wanted" list anytime soon.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

a lot of people would disagree that killzone sucked the nut


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> a lot of people would disagree that killzone sucked the nut



Well good for them, when i post it usually means my opinion...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> a lot of people would disagree that killzone sucked the nut



Are you high? That game that was hyped as the "Halo Killer" got a less favorable reception than the average FPS.

Shit like Mace Griffin Bounty Hunter was held in higher regard than Killzone 1 was.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

i dont smoke up all i do is drink i dont need to end up in jail getting raped but i never played killzone before so i dont have an opinion on it but lots of people did at least like it  not love it of course.maybe if it wasnt so hyped people would have liked it better.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2007)

DS , crazy,,, what happened with your blue dragon playing!?#? *CryS* I assume I can blame halo 3


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

Ugh, no more killzone talk.  Shit gets deleted after this post.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

ds beat blue dragon and halo 3


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry, yeah blame halo 3  But i will get back to blue dragon eventually, lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

I did beat Halo 3, look at my achievements.  I need to do Legendary though considering it gave me normal for beating it on heroic.  =/  Didn't realize it wouldn't register if I switched to Heroic a quarter of the way through.  As for Blue Dragon, some day I will.  Some day.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

anyways yeah no more posts about kz we should all respect his wishes as he trys very hard to keep this site as spam free as possible and  to keep this an overall enjoyable site.

only thing i dont agree with is donkey banning vegitto from the gaming section and he probably is the one who banned vegitto


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> anyways yeah no more posts about kz we should all respect his wishes as he trys very hard to keep this site as spam free as possible and  to keep this an overall enjoyable site.
> 
> only thing i dont agree with is donkey banning vegitto from the gaming section and he probably is the one who banned vegitto



He can't BAN people, only tell the admins. And Vegitto allowed to come back now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 28, 2007)

*Crys* someday? *Crys* well I will have about 855 achiemvent points on blue dragon, but I been slacking this week  I almost have everyones shadow classes to max ( like I need 3 more per char)


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> He can't BAN people, only tell the admins. And Vegitto allowed to come back now.



oh yeah now that he is banned he is allowed back in the gaming section thats gay. and come on now mods and smods can ban people from the whole site   of course donkey can ban him from the gaming section as long as he makes sure an admin knows what he did.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> only thing i dont agree with is donkey banning vegitto from the gaming section and he probably is the one who banned vegitto



Let me make it clear on this subject because a lot of people have the wrong idea, I'm not the only one who did every single time.  Considering how much attention his posts get, lots of other mods take action as well.  As ban-happy as I might be, I do take into consideration a lot of things.  In the case of Vegitto-kun, he just happened to revert back to why he was banned in the first, second, third, etc.  

I'm not the only mod who saw this and action was taken.  Should he been banned for that long?  Probably not, but when he came back, *nothing changed.*  Will he this time? It's up to him, but if we see the same types of posts again like before, it could happen again.  This goes for everyone here.  It's because of behavior like this that strict rules are placed in the gaming dept.

It's not like everyone who has had past horrible history here is perm banned and is given a second chance.  Look at crazymtf. XD  

End of subject.



> *Crys* someday? *Crys*



LOL, yes someday.  Blame Crisis Core.



> oh yeah now that he is banned he is allowed back in the gaming section thats gay. and come on now mods and smods can ban people from the whole site of course donkey can ban him from the gaming section as long as he makes sure an admin knows what he did.



Stop crazy.   And this is true.

But I do want to make this place easier for everyone, but I can't expect to please everyone here.  It's just the nature of the job.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

hmmm well why was he banned  for* saying iria shouldnt be a mod? SHE SHOULDNT SHES A SPAM/RAIDER *i mean seriously i looked at his posts from the last 2 days and that was basically the only bannable thing he did and its only bannable cuz u could say hes flaming iria or flamebaiting  but he was giving an opinion not flaming.

with that said when i was talking about the ds being same quality as gamecube and ps3 graphics looking like ps2 graphics i was JOKING not trolling but thanks for that ban donkey.

anyways how about that ninja gaiden 2  game of the year in 2008 ftw


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> hmmm well why was he banned  for* saying iria shouldnt be a mod? SHE SHOULDNT SHES A SPAM/RAIDER *i mean seriously i looked at his posts from the last 2 days and that was basically the only bannable thing he did and its only bannable cuz u could say hes flaming iria or flamebaiting  but he was giving an opinion not flaming.



TBH, I don't know anything about that and I'm personally surprised that Iria became a mod (nothing against her, just don't know why she was chosen), but that's neither here nor there.  I'm confused about it as much as you are.  As much as I am a Super Moderator, I stay away from the drama that NF creates. XD  You can ask any mod and they'll pretty much tell you the same thing.  I'm here to maintain w/o getting personally involved, which is the problem for a lot of users on this forum.

Anyway, we could talk about this on PM if you want.



> with that said when i was talking about the ds being same quality as gamecube and ps3 graphics looking like ps2 graphics i was JOKING not trolling but thanks for that ban donkey.


Anytime! =P



> anyways how about that ninja gaiden 2  game of the year in 2008 ftw



I want it bad like a whore needs cock.  I also need to get better at Halo 3.  I've never been good at the series in general but this game is pretty damn fun, well more fun than Halo 2, that's for sure.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

oh and donkeyshow please dont delete a ton of posts again. I would say just erase the text in all the posts. otherwise it does make half the page look ugly with deleted notices.and when i said fuck u  i wanted gay sex.

btw your ban was very short  even tho i feel i was misunderstood in the first place and shouldnt have been  at least it was only like 2 days.

and to be on topic me need another bubsy the cat game  i think bubsy was the name. the game was on the playstation originally for 2 games but it could go xbox 360 if they made another.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Team ninja needs to get that out ninja gaiden 2 since sigma it's my favorite action series ever.

It's also a breath of fresh air since most games are shooters these days.

Oh well ninja gaiden dragon sword should hold me over until gaiden 2.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

what the hell is ninja gaiden dragon sword lol


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> oh and donkeyshow please dont delete a ton of posts again. I would say just erase the text in all the posts. otherwise it does make half the page look ugly with deleted notices.and when i said fuck u  i wanted gay sex.
> 
> btw your ban was very short  even tho i feel i was misunderstood in the first place and shouldnt have been  at least it was only like 2 days.


I do that to make a point.  It looked ugly to begin with. 

Anyway, it's not like I section banned you, now is it. =P  And next time, say gay sex.



> and to be on topic me need another bubsy the cat game  i think bubsy was the name. the game was on the playstation originally for 2 games but it could go xbox 360 if they made another.



Nooooooooooooooooo.  If anything, I'd rather have Bubsy on Live Arcade.

And NGDS is a DS game.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, he has almost every big release known to man, including playing, owning and beating Lair.  He may not necessarily hold the same opinions as you, but crazy's opinions are grounded from experience.
> 
> And Lair sucks donkey nuts.  Even when you get a hang of it, you still struggle with the motion controls every once in awhile.
> 
> And let's get off the topic of Killzone, PS3 graphics, etc.  It's a 360 thread, let's keep it like that.



See now i know that. the only reason i mentioned is because people shouldnt speak about games they have not tried. especialy on the quality of how good they are.

Now I personaly never played.

But there is a saying that people that never played video games can enjoy games that have weird controls like six axis and wii games because for them there not used to gaming and it makes it easier. While avid gamers may not.

Also donkey you said to get off a topic but it does directly deal with the 360 and its capabilities so i dont see why there was an issue there.  (well for the majority of those posts)

But yeah. speaking of xbox360

Whos gonna get kane and lynch game looks fun as s hit.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 28, 2007)

Why must BioWare make me wait so long for Mass Effect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> But there is a saying that people that never played video games can enjoy games that have weird controls like six axis and wii games because for them there not used to gaming and it makes it easier. While avid gamers may not.



Welcome to Disney's games that are all created and marketed to kids. 

They know their games suck as they have stop giving review sites copies of them, and want the games to sell more. And they plan on pumping even more money into making that happen.

'Tis a truly sad world.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Welcome to Disney's games that are all created and marketed to kids.
> 
> They know their games suck as they have stop giving review sites copies of them, and want the games to sell more. And they plan on pumping even more money into making that happen.
> 
> 'Tis a truly sad world.



you know back in the day disney made sum SICK games.

Like that mickey mouse one where u change costumes and shit AWSOME.
Hook was great
Aladin

Too bad they dont do so great now.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks negative ion i didn't think i'd need a wireless adapter as i have a really long ethernet cable..how easy is it to set up xbox live account then?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> you know back in the day disney made sum SICK games.
> 
> Like that mickey mouse one where u change costumes and shit AWSOME.
> Hook was great
> ...



None of those were made by Disney 

The best ones were made by Capcom, Square-Enix, and Sega. This is why Disney is pouring resources into other developers to make good games, they can't make a good game to save their life.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> thanks negative ion i didn't think i'd need a wireless adapter as i have a really long ethernet cable..how easy is it to set up xbox live account then?



well you just need to buy a router then, and i you do buy one, id suggest buying a wireless one since it works both ways, you can connect wires and have it as wireless also. Besides that you will also need the #40 subscription. then its a matter of connecting the cable and activating/creating an account. if all goes well.

on another note:

Does anyone here know if you can  have more than 1 gamertag or is your gamertag permanent? Can you edit it? can you have multiples or you can only have 1 gamertag?


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> None of those were made by Disney
> 
> The best ones were made by Capcom, Square-Enix, and Sega. This is why Disney is pouring resources into other developers to make good games, they can't make a good game to save their life.



Well the disney brand.

They should bring some of those games back.

Hell remember when disney cartoons were actually really good.


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> well you just need to buy a router then, and i you do buy one, id suggest buying a wireless one since it works both ways, you can connect wires and have it as wireless also. Besides that you will also need the #40 subscription. then its a matter of connecting the cable and activating/creating an account. if all goes well.
> 
> on another note:
> 
> Does anyone here know if you can  have more than 1 gamertag or is your gamertag permanent? Can you edit it? can you have multiples or you can only have 1 gamertag?




You dont need a router you can jsut direct connect it into the system.
Thats what i did when i had one for a while.

Fuck routers.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Well the disney brand.
> 
> They should bring some of those games back.
> 
> Hell remember when disney cartoons were actually really good.



yeah now they show crap.

and my favorite disney game was goof troop for the snes


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

ducktales the game


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 28, 2007)

well i do have a router went and got one today so iv'e got the choice of either..should i just get the xboxlive 12 month gold card?i know i'm new to this sorry for the questions.

also if i do get the 12month gold card will i have to pay anything out


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> You dont need a router you can jsut direct connect it into the system.
> Thats what i did when i had one for a while.
> 
> Fuck routers.



you can connect what directly into the system? the modem that he has if you had read his previous posts, he said that he only has 1 port and he uses that to connect his pc, so he needs a router with more than port to "just direct connect it into the system"




blaze of fire said:


> well i do have a router went and got one today so iv'e got the choice of either..should i just get the xboxlive 12 month gold card?i know i'm new to this sorry for the questions.
> 
> also if i do get the 12month gold card will i have to pay anything out



if you get the 12month card. you get month free. so that means 13months. You pay whatever the price is hehe, i think you can order online from the xbox also. but i dont know how much it costs to do that.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

you can buy xbox live cards cheap on ebay


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> you can connect what directly into the system? the modem that he has if you had read his previous posts, he said that he only has 1 port and he uses that to connect his pc, so he needs a router with more than port to "just direct connect it into the system"
> .





No he can buy another ethernet coard and run it from his modem to his pc. and every time he wants to play just run up switch his ethernet from modem to pc to the ehernet from the modem to the xbox.

3 dollars for a ethernet cord and a little bit of leg work or 40 bux for a router thats not needed?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> No he can buy another ethernet coard and run it from his modem to his pc. and every time he wants to play just run up switch his ethernet from modem to pc to the ehernet from the modem to the xbox.
> 
> 3 dollars for a ethernet cord and a little bit of leg work or 40 bux for a router thats not needed?



well for you that might be ok. but for me and im sure a lot of other people, they would rather spend $40 and do it the way its suppose to be done. Maybe you only have 1 machine, but others have more than one and they need routers, plus they add more secuity to your whole setup. 

besides, lets assume your friends come over, what are you going to tell them? Oh wait i need to run upstairs and plug in the cable. Or, what happens when he needs to use both the Pc and the xobx, lets say his parents need to use the pc and he needs to use the xbox? Your alternative is a noobish attempt to sound like you know something.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

well if u had the xbox in the same room then what DC said might be cool.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

I just can't wait for. PGR4, Naruto, Lost Odyssey, & DMC4.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 28, 2007)

he said that he has the xbox like 2rooms away from his computer.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

ms81 if dmc4 has better detail on the ps3 will you cry?



Negative-Ion said:


> he said that he has the xbox like 2rooms away from his computer.



right but not everyone does


----------



## DesignCore (Sep 28, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> well for you that might be ok. but for me and im sure a lot of other people, they would rather spend $40 and do it the way its suppose to be done. Maybe you only have 1 machine, but others have more than one and they need routers, plus they add more secuity to your whole setup.



Routers are also sum times more trouble then they are worth depending on what type you buy, where you manualy have to register and open up ports.



> besides, lets assume your friends come over, what are you going to tell them? Oh wait i need to run upstairs and plug in the cable. Or, what happens when he needs to use both the Pc and the xobx, lets say his parents need to use the pc and he needs to use the xbox? Your alternative is a noobish attempt to sound like you know something.



Whats the big deal about telling them that you need to run upstairs or get another cable? wheres the big deal?

Easy if you need to use it and your parents do you dont use it as ur parents pay for everything. 

Its an alternative way of doing something and saving money. 

Also makes no differance how far it is my friend runs internet from his room downstairs to his xbox. He uses a router but still needs to run up when he wants to go online with his wii.

And i have more then one machine and i have the modem at my feet.

And if sumone else needs the internet if i feel like it i will unplug mine and allow it to go onto there choice of internet. If i dont feel like it ill hog it and they can kiss my ass cuz i pay for it so ill do wutever the f i want with ma internet.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks for the advice guys i think i'll use the cord i'm gonna order a card right now so i'll let you know when i'm on maybe we might even play with/or against each other


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> ducktales the game



QFMFT.  Ducktales and Rescue Rangers XBLA pls nao.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

man I used to love ducktales wish I still had my copy


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

i only beat it like 12 times


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

looks like the tard pack is being discontinued.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2007)

Sup Peinor.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

and they are making a new tard pack


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah it comes with an hdmi port ,wireless controller and a memory card it also includes 5 arcade games.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

thats if that isnt a photoshopped photo of the new box


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2007)

Pein said:


> looks like the tard pack is being discontinued.



Fuck, if my console breaks i hope the store still gives me another 360...


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 28, 2007)

well thanks to peoples advice i should be online by wednesday maybe i'll see some of you there


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ducktales



All that needs to be said has been said.

Moon level.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 28, 2007)

i just realized the HDMI port on the 360 sucks. my monitor only has DVI so when i use the HDMI to DVI cable, i cant hook up the other cable to do audio. its like ur forced to use the microsoft HDMI cable.


which is BS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

I think Bio shock is going to get Game of the year from MANY websites. Sersiouly


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think Bio shock is going to get Game of the year from MANY websites. Sersiouly



*It's one word <3

And I personally wouldn't be shocked if it is. It's main contenders seem to be Halo 3, and Super Mario Galaxy.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow ... This was found out at  Beyond3D Forums  found some very shocking news 

*Halo 3 is only running at 640p*

here

wow, just wow... BTW this is not fake either.

here are some discussion topics about the issue

*IGN insider*




*NeoGaff*


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2007)

Mass Effect is already GotY for me.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 29, 2007)

mass effect looks cool i puit my preorder on that


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> i just realized the HDMI port on the 360 sucks. my monitor only has DVI so when i use the HDMI to DVI cable, i cant hook up the other cable to do audio. its like ur forced to use the microsoft HDMI cable.
> here
> 
> which is BS.



nah playa you can use another HDMI cable because the audio goes where the old cable septup is at.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I think Bio shock is going to get Game of the year from MANY websites. Sersiouly



Yeah Halo 3 is amazing but when it comes to FPS/Story Bioshock has great control so does Halo 3 but then Bioshock owns Halo 3 in story lines by like a million miles.


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

Who cares I cant tell the difference and I'm running it in 1080p I would trade off higher resolution for a solid frame rate.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 29, 2007)

though at times te frame rate drops ( but not often) from what I was told by all my buddies who have the game... I just think its funny that microsofts number 1 studio cannot pull it off, when other games have. Ah well *Shrugs* I'm to much of a tech head I guess.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Sep 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Plus the 360 scales up to 1080p rather easily so it's no big deal.  Anyway, here's Bungie's official word on the whole "fiasco."


That's very nice of Bungie, to humor the Geek Brigade's basement dweller division, like that.

Most game developers wouldn't waste 2 seconds on the likes of those types of shut-in critics.
However, Microsoft and it's affiliates have a bad habit of trying to keep as many of it's CONSUMERS satisfied as possible. (however delayed their reactions may be, they do react)
Makes me even more thankful that a company like Electronic Arts (EA) doesn't have the license to the Halo series.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Sep 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> nah playa you can use another HDMI cable because the audio goes where the old cable septup is at.



haha i tried that but it didnt fit. like the old cable blocks part of the HDMI port.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

Meh HDMI. Meh.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 30, 2007)

*"Falcon" Xbox 360 is here*



			
				http://www.xbox-scene.com/ said:
			
		

> *More Pictures of new CPU HeatSink Xbox360: 65nm? not Falcon?​*   >> Here are more pictures by  of the xbox forums of the inside of the Xbox360 with new CPU heatsink we talk about earlier. The motherboard looks (almost) identical to the Zephyr, so I doubt it's the Falcon already. If the CPU is 65nm or not is hard to say ... it seems to be a bit different to those in the Pro-hdmi or Elite anyway. The smaller package, the lower power usage (displayed below) and missing 'power converters' on the right side of the board seems to indicate we indeed have a 65nm CPU here.
> While the new heatsink loses the copper heatpipe, it seems bigger/larger than the old CPU heatsink. So it might cool off the CPU as well as the old one (the CPU has never really been the issue anyway, it's the GPU that overheats). However, by removing the heatpipe in the middle of the CPU heatsink the airflow is probably also better for the 'addon' GPU heatsink ... and we all know that chip can use more cooling. Maybe that's why they changed it?
> *Update* About the X-Clamps, his is what :
> "_MS is now using the heatsink with a X spring clamp on the bottom, plus 4 screws to hold the heatsink down. IMO this looks like a good setup and should keep the GPU in place._"
> ...






			
				 How to see if you have a 65nm (Falcon) console...  said:
			
		

> New CPU HeatSink in some Halo3 LE Consoles: Falcon, 65nm?
> >> Users on the xbox.com forums report that some Halo3 Xbox360 LE Consoles (starting lot #734) have a new CPU heatsink (without copper heatpipe). While they automatically assume this means Microsoft uses the new 65nm CPU and 'Falcon' (v3) motherboard ... it's too early to confirm this. It's certainly possible, but no pictures of the new motherboard or CPU have been shown yet:
> How to see if you have a 65nm (Falcon) console:
> 
> ...


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 30, 2007)

how long does it take for the re-chargable battery to charge s=using the play and charge kit?


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 30, 2007)

just a q is silver account free??not that i care as i'm going for gold just piqued my curiosity


----------



## Negative-Ion (Sep 30, 2007)

silver is free but it has no online multiplayer i think.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 30, 2007)

silver is free....but you get jack shit out of it.....barely anything in the marketplace OR online multiplayer......get gold, its worth it!!


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> silver is free....but you get jack shit out of it.....barely anything in the marketplace OR online multiplayer......get gold, its worth it!!



Silver is just another way of saying you suck and it gives you a view of the world of Live and lets you touch it but does not let you use it. :amazed


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2007)

....so what is a falcon 360??


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ....so what is a falcon 360??



It's made of Captain Falcon, Falcon Punch, and a 360.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 1, 2007)

...still lost


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...still lost



Falcon is a codename I think.
It is suppose to be the much better 360 models with the 65 nm CPUs, Has some more effective cooling fan, and the BenQ DVD Drive compared to the Hitachi.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...still lost



Agreed this falcon stuff confuses me someone use small words and big font so i can read.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 1, 2007)

staradderdragoon said:


> haha i tried that but it didnt fit. like the old cable blocks part of the HDMI port.



i figured out how to put the HDMI cable and old audio part in. if u pop off the plastic cover on the old cable, you can plug both of them in.


----------



## Karmaxx (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone think Microsoft should sell full 360 templates? Instead of those little ones?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Does anyone think Microsoft should sell full 360 templates? Instead of those little ones?



templates....as in 360 cases??

they couldnt do that cause of the sticker warrenty


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I was browseing for soem Mass Effect news and apparently I got some other news about Bioware.. Now this comments on the graphical differences between 360 and Ps3. Take it for what you will but it was a first time I seen this guy mention it. So I think it was worth posting.




> *BioWare pres: There will never be any serious differences between PS3 and Xbox 360 *





> During a recent interview, BioWare president Greg Zeschuk (Mass Effect) discussed the differences between the PS3 and Xbox 360 amongst other topics. Zeschuk noted that a lot of the improvement in games doesn't come from power alone, the tools available at developer's disposal are more important initially. He also believes that there will not be a big difference between the two platforms even at the end of the typical product life cycle, indicating that there might be a very slight one but only 1 percent of the population could tell.





> BioWare President posted:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Eurogamer: What about the argument that PlayStation 3 is technically the most powerful console? As you're trying to push these boundaries, do you wish you had that extra power to play with?
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Only one DVD?


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

if an xbox 360 could help give me a hand job so i could always type with two hands that would be great and xbox 360 would be perfect


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

You really that pathetic?


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah whatever slick like u dont masturbate and would u like if something could do it for u automatically so u can still type with both hands thus gaining more forum usage time.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

The only thing I'd like to do so for me is an appealing female. Yes, I do masturbate, but no, I'm not so pathetic as to wish a piece of equipment could do so, so I could browse on a forum more.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

wow............why am i hearing this conversation out of you two?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Mostly because I felt like mocking him.

I need that IWHBYD skull


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> The only thing I'd like to do so for me is an appealing female. Yes, I do masturbate, but no, I'm not so pathetic as to wish a piece of equipment could do so, so I could browse on a forum more.



its not so much using the forum more but being able to use 2 hands not 1 to type


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

I know how to get it, I just don't feel like killing those damn Flood on my own. >.>


carnage said:


> its not so much using the forum more but being able to use 2 hands not 1 to type



Suuuure it is.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

I played Halo 3...

Same as the rest.......


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

^ Well yeah halo was great why fix whats not broken.


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone know how to get the hayabusa/samurai helmet


----------



## MS81 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> *The only thing I'd like to do so for me is an appealing female. Yes, I do masturbate, but no, I'm not so pathetic as to wish a piece of equipment could do so, so I could browse on a forum more*.



I making this "Quote Of the Month".


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol MS81   .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> The only thing I'd like to do so for me is an appealing female. Yes, I do masturbate, but no, I'm not so pathetic as to wish a piece of equipment could do so, so I could browse on a forum more.



Best...post...ever.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

Oscar de la Hoya ain't got shit on me.


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

well de la hoya looks better hes got that on u not to mention you are off topic


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

For one, you've never seen me. Two, you desire for a MicroSoft product to start jacking you off so you can stalk some more e-females on NF.

Also, pot calling the kettle what now? You started on the topic of wanting a 360 with live-knuckle shuffle action.



In any case, who wants Mass Effect as badly as I do?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

@carnage: wow...now you are trying to hard..and its phailing


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> For one, you've never seen me. Two, you desire for a MicroSoft product to start jacking you off so you can stalk some more e-females on NF.
> 
> Also, pot calling the kettle what now? You started on the topic of wanting a 360 with live-knuckle shuffle action.
> 
> ...



mass effect is gonna be a disappointment and i just wanna be able to use 2 hands while i masturbate.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

ok...seriously stop


----------



## carnage (Oct 2, 2007)

Will you lend me a hand here captain?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> mass effect is gonna be a disappointment and i just wanna be able to use 2 hands while i masturbate.



Well thats impossible to do alone so you could stop wanting it, we live in the real world, IMPOSSIBLE without another person, simple as that. Plus what would you do with your other hand anyway 

And Mass effect is looking pretty good.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

In terms of graphics alone, Mass Effect is gonna be epic shit. Combine that with the fact that motherfucking *BioWare* is making it, and I believe the writer for the first KotOR is doing the story, it's gonna be GotY for me.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Im really looking forward to mass effect, Im wonderin how much better the graphics could be compared to something like Gears, but i dont think it will be that much greater.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2007)

If it's anything like the movies, which were all said to be in-game, I believe.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> Will you lend me a hand here captain?



NO, HE CAN ONLY HELP ME BECAUSE I HAS HONEY NUT[LOL] CHEERIOS.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man, Mass Effect, please forgive me, might even end up being better than KotOR, seriously. GotY is going to be a bloodbath this year, between Bioshock, Mass Effect, Mario Galaxies, and all the others. This year is going to easily end up being the best in recent memory for gaming.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Oct 2, 2007)

thats why im still waiting for Virtua Fighter 5. probably my most favorite fighting game ever. its such a cool game.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 2, 2007)

carnage said:


> Will you lend me a hand here captain?



fuck you 



Goofy Titan said:


> NO, HE CAN ONLY HELP ME BECAUSE I HAS HONEY NUT[LOL] CHEERIOS.



just stop


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> just stop



Thats not what you said in my dreams!


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

Negative-Ion said:


> thats why im still waiting for Virtua Fighter 5. probably my most favorite fighting game ever. its such a cool game.




I need to get that but i already own the ps3 version and im not dropping $60 for online damn you AM2


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

-humps Gir-


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 3, 2007)

slick has a better chance than the other 2 

but its still a no


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2007)

Who said I gave you a choice?


----------



## carnage (Oct 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> I need to get that but i already own the ps3 version and im not dropping $60 for online damn you AM2



am3>am2     .


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys, Halo 3 was the highest selling game _in japan_ last week


----------



## MS81 (Oct 4, 2007)

damn Halo is that good? I only played it real quick at a buddy house before he took the controller from me.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You guys, Halo 3 was the highest selling game _in japan_ last week


screenshot or it didnt happen


----------



## PradaBrada (Oct 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> screenshot or it didnt happen



seconded       .


----------



## carnage (Oct 4, 2007)

It definately happened yall just too skeptical.The truth is out there


----------



## slimscane (Oct 4, 2007)

It's in the sales figures thread, but here is a site


It's honestly legit, you guys should trust me blindly more 

Halo 3 made something like $300 million it's first week.


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

60k is decent


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2007)

Damn good for a 360 game in Japan, haha. Conan got a 7.5 on IGN, i think ima pick it up.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 4, 2007)

slimscane said:


> It's in the sales figures thread, but here is a site
> 
> 
> It's honestly legit, you guys should trust me blindly more
> ...


I just never pay much attention to a post of such nature that doesn't provide a source.  Not that it was all that impossible.  Other games on 360 have done it before Halo.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 4, 2007)

saddly if pokemon released one game it woulda rapped halo. though they always release 2 versions.


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

bungie leaves microsoft


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 5, 2007)

This is why I don't like Kotaku. They say the weirdest things. They are still trying to say there is something fishy going on despite it being just a plain and simple thing. Bungie has been a priced property of Microsoft in their gaming front so why let them go?! They aren't letting them go just make them be their own bosses. Which is the true case at hand. Bungie will still work with Microsoft. Bungie will still collaborate with any future "Halo" installments. So I don't see this at all as being a bad thing for both sides.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah and here's the official press release:
Checkout: The Movie

I find the title of that article to be quite amusing.  To me this is really amazing news.  I am happy for Bungie.  Their leash has be released and hopefully now they can move onto creating things that they _really_ want to rather than what they kinda want to, but need to due to their financial ties.

My imagination has already gone wild picturing Bungie one day becoming the next Blizzard/id/Valve.  If they can get to the point where they don't need much or any funding from outside sources this could happen.  But that is just me thinking too far into the future about things.  Next Bungie project please.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I just never pay much attention to a post of such nature that doesn't provide a source.  Not that it was all that impossible.  Other games on 360 have done it before Halo.


So your calling my sales thread false? 




Stumpy said:


> screenshot or it didnt happen




OF such nature? did you take notice to where the information in the  sales thread comes from ( its on the first post) So slime was correct.


Plus 60k is not bad, though blue dragon sold more on its first week.. Halo 3 also gave a 4k + increase in hardware units as well.


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to be able to buy songs off the xbox live marketplace with live points.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So your calling my sales thread false?


lol to be honest i dont visit it very often, but I do know that you have a source for that thread you don't need to link for every post u make in it.


> OF such nature? did you take notice to where the information in the  sales thread comes from ( its on the first post) So slime was correct.


Since I don't visit the sales thread often and he didn't mention anything about the sales thread I simply assumed he got it from a random website whose credibility would be questionable.  It's just a safe way I deal with information I see posted on the internet.


> Plus 60k is not bad, though blue dragon sold more on its first week.. Halo 3 also gave a 4k + increase in hardware units as well.


Yeah I know 60k wasn't really all that mind blowing, even for Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 5, 2007)

^ o then your ok stumpy


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Since I don't visit the sales thread often and he didn't mention anything about the sales thread I simply assumed he got it from a random website whose credibility would be questionable.  It's just a safe way I deal with information I see posted on the internet.
> 
> Yeah I know 60k wasn't really all that mind blowing, even for Japan.



keep in mind it sold like 170 million dollars worth or was that copies worldwide opening day


----------



## Fang (Oct 5, 2007)

Master Chief made a nickle in commission.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ o then your ok stumpy


lol i see where the conflict was


			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> I just never pay much attention to a post of such nature that doesn't provide a source. Not that it was all that impossible. Other games on 360 have done it before Halo.


I said that and quoted him when he mentioned your thread.  The post of which i said I didn't pay much attention to was his original because there was no source mentioned.


			
				carnage said:
			
		

> keep in mind it sold like 170 million dollars worth or was that copies worldwide opening day


Your reminding *me* of Halo 3's day 1 sales?  And yea it was sales not copies klol.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 5, 2007)

Appearantly MS will still get first dibs on all bungie titles, hopefully they will be able to produce something fresh now that they've broken away from the Halo chain.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 5, 2007)

carnage said:


> keep in mind it sold like 170 million dollars worth or was that copies *worldwide* opening day


If I'm not mistaken, Halo 3 earned 170 million dollars in sales, in the United States alone, on the first day.......


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

Finally hit 20,000 with spidy 3 *Yes i bought it again on 360 *


----------



## Arishem (Oct 6, 2007)

Did you guys play the Jericho demo yet? It's a really good looking game. I just thought it was odd that they would start you off halfway through it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> Did you guys play the Jericho demo yet? It's a really good looking game. I just thought it was odd that they would start you off halfway through it.



Yeah, it was interesting, indeed. I'm sure I heard something about it having a co-op option, but no online mutiplayer. If all this is true, I'd put it in the same boat as Bioshock. However, Jericho might have a bit more replay value, with co-op. 

*The survival sequences are ridiculously retarded.* There's a long list of reasons that top action-rpg games don't come close to top FPS sales or ratings.... and those useless button smashing sequences are near the top of the list.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Yeah, it was interesting, indeed. I'm sure I heard something about it having a co-op option, but no online mutiplayer. If all this is true, I'd put it in the same boat as Bioshock. However, Jericho might have a bit more replay value, with co-op.
> 
> *The survival sequences are ridiculously retarded.* There's a long list of reasons that top action-rpg games don't come close to top FPS sales or ratings.... and those useless button smashing sequences are near the top of the list.


Got it my first try, are people really that shitty at button sequences are sooooo easy.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got it my first try, are people really that shitty at button sequences are sooooo easy.


Getting the button sequence on the first try or not, has nothing to do with what I was posting. I hadn't realized that some people might actually have trouble with such childish gameplay, until I read this post of yours.

Try not to misunderstand(though, I can't see how you did), the fact that the survival sequence requires no more skill than what is needed to turn a doorknob, is what doesn't sit well with me.

....I honestly, can't see how you missed that


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

Then why bitch about it if it's so easy? 

That would be like saying "I gotta press circle to open a door" Come on.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Then why bitch about it if it's so easy?
> 
> That would be like saying "I gotta press circle to open a door" Come on.


 LOL, so now you're attempting to belittle me, by dismissing my posts off as nothing more than common "bitching"........... nice 


Your question is......

"Then why bitch about it if it's so easy?"

.....answer your own questions much?


How about I go ahead and assume that you often "bitch" about a game if it's NOT "so easy" for you to play?
Then this is just a simple difference in gaming preferences between you and I.........



P.S. I now can see how you misunderstood my earlier post so easily. It's to be expected from someone who can't understand why other gamers wouldn't enjoy ridiculously easy gameplay, in a FPS........


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

But see it's not just a FPS, it's more like exploring shooter + melee seems important from the demo and teamwork. 

If something is easy in a game i don't really mind, if something is ridiculously hard i start to get pissed off because it stops me from advancing UNLIKE something that is easy. Understand now? 

This isn't like a competive game such as halo which consist of shooting pretty much and single player is really like training for the online game. Jerico seems to have no online so it's more focus on single player so i except a better story, more to do then shoot, and so on. 

I understand your point, i was just stating my view.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> But see it's not just a FPS, it's more like exploring shooter + melee seems important from the demo and teamwork.
> 
> If something is easy in a game i don't really mind, if something is ridiculously hard i start to get pissed off because it stops me from advancing UNLIKE something that is easy. Understand now?
> 
> ...



Here's my original post that you responded to....


The_X_box_360 said:


> Yeah, it was interesting, indeed. I'm sure I heard something about it having a co-op option, but no online mutiplayer. If all this is true, I'd put it in the same boat as Bioshock. However, Jericho might have a bit more replay value, with co-op.
> 
> *The survival sequences are ridiculously retarded.* There's a long list of reasons that top action-rpg games don't come close to top FPS sales or ratings.... and those useless button smashing sequences are near the top of the list.


If you read carefully, you'll understand that not only was I commenting specifically on the button sequence being undesirable, I was also pointing out the fact that action-rpg games(which is the Genre this button smashing element was taken from) haven't been anywhere near as successful as FPS games, in this new generation of gaming; which points to the idea that adding such an element to an FPS does nothing to improve it's gameplay and, if anything, takes away from the FPS gaming experience which, in turn, doesn't paint a good picture of this game's market success...... starting to understand?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

Well i liked it in FPS, it's something different then just shooting

And action rpgs? The games i thinking of button sequence God of war, heavenly sword, spiderman 3, Tomb raider legend, resident evil, and so on. All of these are pure action. Which action rpgs was it in besides kingdom hearts? confused there. 

I understand by the way, i just disagree.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I understand by the way, i just disagree.


Which is why I stated about three posts ago that this is just a simple difference of gaming preferences....


The_X_box_360 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thing is, my original post wasn't about my particular gaming preferences. It was about the difference in the market success(recent years) of the top sellers of two different video game genres, one of which the gaming element in question originated from.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

America = shooting
Europe = sports

Those are top sellers to both countries. So adding in elements wouldn't change this. If halo added in level up thingy people would still buy it, same amount, because it's a shooter.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> America = shooting
> Europe = sports
> 
> Those are top sellers to both countries. So adding in elements wouldn't change this. If halo added in level up thingy people would still buy it, same amount, because it's a shooter.


Wow.....
Upon, finally arriving at an understanding of my original post you.............. 
change your argument, accordingly.  

Got three problems with your post....

1. It can, easily, be argued that the Madden franchise outshines even Halo, in America. Most gamers are hard pressed to come up with the name of a bigger system seller for the PS2 console, in America, than Madden NFL Football.

2. What's with you people calling Europe a country all the time?

3. My post wasn't about Halo, it was about Jericho and one of the gaming elements it took from another genre, and about my low expectations of it's market success.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 6, 2007)

I played the Jericho demo at a friend's house.

He said the "hit the buttons that flash on the screen or you die" thing is harder in Jericho than Resident Evil 4.

Overall, sick graphics, and will definitely sell good and look good (I personally loved the slow-motion bullets)


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Wow.....
> Upon, finally arriving at an understanding of my original post you..............
> change your argument, accordingly.
> 
> ...




Madden outshines Halo? Shit i didn't know last madden made 179 million dollars day one 

Whatever man, i don't give a shit about any of this. And i don't care about Europe, country or whatever it is


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Europe is a Continent, Crazy MTF. Even as an American you should know that.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Europe is a Continent, Crazy MTF. Even as an American you should know that.



Yeah whatever it is, i don't care, lol. Europe is just Europe, that's all. I won't call it a country i promise


----------



## carnage (Oct 7, 2007)

vagrant story had nice button sequences


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

heh, fighting near as good as Narutimatte hero? This I have to see.....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 7, 2007)

Deal comes out next sunday at toysrus. Buy 2 games and get 1 free. Going to pick up Half life 2 orange box, folklore, and warriors orchi, anyone else picking up games?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

If you're picking up games at all the same prices, it's a nice deal.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 7, 2007)

Dean Takahashi said:
			
		

> *Exclusive: What Microsoft’s Falcon project is going to mean for when you should buy an Xbox 360*
> 
> By Dean Takahashi
> Thursday, August 23rd, 2007 at 5:00 am in Dean Takahashi, Dean and Nooch on Gaming, General.
> ...



Long read. I'm in the market for an X360 but after much consideration, I'll probably just wait for the Falcon units to hit the shelves here. : / Sorry Davey.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2007)

Fuck you, Rob.


----------



## carnage (Oct 8, 2007)

regardless rise of the ninja has the free roaming rpg aspect


----------



## TagZ (Oct 8, 2007)

Regardless, im talking about Ulio's comment about rise of the ninja being a better fighter. Anyway i thought rise of a ninja was a fighter at heart.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2007)

I liked the button sequences in Shenmue II 

anyone tried the bladestorm demo? I did....5 times 
gonna buy it when it hit the shelfes (2nd november?)
I didn´t think I was gonna like it that much honestly, go Koei I say ^___^


----------



## Ulio (Oct 8, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Regardless, im talking about Ulio's comment about rise of the ninja being a better fighter. Anyway i thought rise of a ninja was a fighter at heart.



Ya i say that because the jutsu are heard to ull of you have use buttons and the analog unlike excel pressing a button going into a scene then button .
Basically i think excel is button mashing , so will be rise of ninja but less in opinion .  I hope there terrain you can move around like tenkachi and make stratagies but i think it will smaller then tenkachi probaly like chronicles. But chronicles like the worst press r1 for jutsu thats all you get chakra by killing others so just button mash . And there not even worth using the chakra so just button mash.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2007)

Ulio said:


> Ya i say that because the jutsu are heard to ull of you have use buttons and the analog unlike excel pressing a button going into a scene then button .
> Basically i think excel is button mashing , so will be rise of ninja but less in opinion .  I hope there terrain you can move around like tenkachi and make stratagies but i think it will smaller then tenkachi probaly like chronicles. But chronicles like the worst press r1 for jutsu thats all you get chakra by killing others so just button mash . And there not even worth using the chakra so just button mash.



What...the fuck are you talking about? 

Rise of Ninja is closets to the Gamecube ones in terms of fighting, but looks hella alot better in terms of how it looks *Dunno about play* 

Accle is not a buttom smasher, if you go against someone good and just press all the buttons = fail. It's not the same as a regular fighter, more in super smash brothers league. 

As for it being like chronicles, maybe only the searching part but even that sucked in chronicles, looks better in Rise of ninja.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the towel trick?
I keep getting the red rings,after a few minutes of gaming....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 8, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have a link to the towel trick?
> I keep getting the red rings,after a few minutes of gaming....



1800-my-xbox? OR buy a new one.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 8, 2007)

Just type in 360 TOWEL TRICK in youtube.com and you will get results. Crazy speaks the truth, you also shouldnt button smash cause the controls arnt exactly up to Virtua Fighter standards.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 1800-my-xbox? OR buy a new one.


I did...
This will be my third 360...


----------



## slimscane (Oct 9, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I liked the button sequences in Shenmue II



Wait, was someone bad-mouthing QTE? 


I really wish I wasn't so busy  I got Carcassone, and it's really fun, and Puzzle Quest comes out tomorrow, which I'm going to have to buy, and I need to play Halo 3 more, plus I'm trying to beat Fallout, but "school" keeps getting in the way


----------



## Pein (Oct 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Deal comes out next sunday at toysrus. Buy 2 games and get 1 free. Going to pick up Half life 2 orange box, folklore, and warriors orchi, anyone else picking up games?



folklore and the orange box is ff tactics out tomorrow?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Deal comes out next sunday at toysrus. Buy 2 games and get 1 free. Going to pick up Half life 2 orange box, folklore, and warriors orchi, anyone else picking up games?



I'll probably get Orange Box, PGR4, and something else of equal value.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2007)

damnit, my 360 is having a red ring of death for the second time... and I don't think I will able to wait for 4 weeks for MS to fix my console...

BTW, do NOT try the towel trick. There is a high risk of your 360 getting damaged forever and MS will NOT fix your over-cooked console.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 9, 2007)

^ Give me $50 and I'll fix it for ya.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 9, 2007)

donkey, if you are not joking, then I'm seriously considering doing that...

btw, does the fee include shipping also?


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

so donkey show if vegitto kun agrees to be good in here and agree that if he isnt good he may be ip banned from the website would u agree to allow him access to the gaming forum.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2007)

I want to see new pics of Naruto.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> so donkey show if vegitto kun agrees to be good in here and agree that if he isnt good he may be ip banned from the website would u agree to allow him access to the gaming forum.



No, never!


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

I wasn't asking u slick and since vegittos latest banning he has turned over a new leaf. hes a changed man I tell you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you vegitto's bitch? Why you care so much about him?


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

He is the only person on this forum I like besides ctk


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

Both are bitches. 

Then again, you want to get jerked off by your M$ product, so it's not all too unusual.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

ctk is definately not a bitch especially physically he is built strong like the world trade towers which means unless a plane crashes into him he is good.

anyways vegitto isnt a bitch he just has low serotonin levels thus making him more agressive than most people at certain times.

anyways i would like to see vegitto making good posts in the gaming forum and how about that NINJA GAIDEN 2 AND FOLKLORE.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

Why are you talking about folksoul and bitches in here?


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

who is folksoul?

and yeah how about knights of the old republic 3


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

Folksoul = Folklore's other name.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

WTF are you saying? 

And Folksoul is folklore. You can talk about it in it's own thread or the PS3 thread.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

You know its gonna make its way to the 360 anyways


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> You know its gonna make its way to the 360 anyways



...It's being made by a part of Sony........


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

You know your going to make your way to the appropriate thread anyway. 

Was that what you were asking? Would these games come to 360?


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

If folklore is being made by sony after a year of it being out or so why not send it over to the xbox 360 like they did with the gta games. They will end up making more money off the game in the end.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> send it over to the xbox 360 like *they did with the gta games*. They will end up making more money off the game in the end.



Oh my God...

GTA didn't even have a HAND with Sony, besides telling Rockstar to push the release of the GTA III series game further from the PS2 versions, to accelerate sales on the PS2.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 9, 2007)

Carnage is a major tard. Realise this and your life is better off around the GD.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Deal comes out next sunday at toysrus. Buy 2 games and get 1 free. Going to pick up Half life 2 orange box, folklore, and warriors orchi, anyone else picking up games?



is that at any toy's r us?

cause then i'll get Gears, PGR4, and Forza 2. gotta find a toys r us around here too....


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh my God...
> 
> GTA didn't even have a HAND with Sony, besides telling Rockstar to push the release of the GTA III series game further from the PS2 versions, to accelerate sales on the PS2.



I am just saying gta were games supposed to be exclusive to ps2 and it ended up not being that way.  hell dmc4 was a ps3 exclusive and they lost exclusivity. Ps3 is losing a lot of exclusives.

folklore is one of ps3's major releases and if it does well they could make a killing on the 360 also.if sony wants more money they would give it to the 360 a year or two later like they did with final fantasy XI.


----------



## little nin (Oct 9, 2007)

what's the falcon 360's?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> I am just saying gta were games supposed to be exclusive to ps2 and it ended up not being that way.  hell dmc4 was a ps3 exclusive and they lost exclusivity. Ps3 is losing a lot of exclusives.
> 
> folklore is one of ps3's major releases and if it does well they could make a killing on the 360 also.if sony wants more money they would give it to the 360 a year or two later like they did with final fantasy XI.



Both DMC and GTA are not made BY SONY you dumb fuck. 
DMC = Capcom
GTA = Rockstar
Folklore = Sony. 

It's like saying Fable would be on Sony console. 

@Star - heard it's at every one.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

i know they arent made by sony.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> I am just saying gta were games supposed to be exclusive to ps2 and it ended up not being that way.  hell dmc4 was a ps3 exclusive and they lost exclusivity. Ps3 is losing a lot of exclusives.
> 
> folklore is one of ps3's major releases and if it does well they could make a killing on the 360 also.if sony wants more money they would give it to the 360 a year or two later like they did with final fantasy XI.



You don't seem to get the hand publishes/developers can have on the game. If a publisher who manufactures a console owns the IP in question, it will NEVER appear on another platform unless that IP is given another owner.

Folklore is under Sony's hand, you have a better chance of seeing Super Smash Bros Brawl on the 360 before Folklore. It's THAT unlikely. :/


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Both DMC and GTA are not made BY SONY you dumb fuck.
> DMC = Capcom
> GTA = Rockstar
> Folklore = Sony.
> ...



The next gta is supposed to be ps3 exclusive prolly for like a year.

And who knows. 

Theres speculation that the reason rockstar isnt making la noir on 360 is because of the file size of the game. SO rockstar might shy away from 360 after gta all together.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 9, 2007)

little nin said:


> what's the falcon 360's?


Those are the Xbox360's that are suppose to contain the new 65-nanometer graphics processors which are, in turn, suppose to funtion at a dramatically cooler temperature than the chips that are currently used by the Xbox360.

In short, it's suppose to be the final fix for the "Three-Red-Lights-of-Death". Of course, I feel they could of saved money by getting rid of the x-clamps and using a higher quality of thermal pasting, instead.






Also, what's with all the retarded discussion on the past two pages in this thread?
In what BIZZARRO world would Sony release one of it's cash-cow games onto Microsoft's Xbox360 console? 
Here I was, thinking that members gave there posts at least "one thought" before clicking the "submit reply" button, here in the Gaming Department......
Man was I wrong.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

You're in good company in this convo.


----------



## Pein (Oct 9, 2007)

@360 no the only person who doesn't think in the GD is Carnage.


----------



## Pein (Oct 9, 2007)

From a friends, uncles ,best friend who knew a guy


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 9, 2007)

are they even talking about GTA V yet?!?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

By then, PS3 could have enough of a user base to make it easy to agree to exclusivity.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

the gta after next is 5


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2007)

carnage said:


> the gta after next is 5



Or gta:4 vice city of somesort.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 9, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Those are the Xbox360's that are suppose to contain the new 65-nanometer graphics processors which are, in turn, suppose to funtion at a dramatically cooler temperature than the chips that are currently used by the Xbox360.
> 
> In short, it's suppose to be the final fix for the "Three-Red-Lights-of-Death". Of course, I feel they could of saved money by getting rid of the x-clamps and using a higher quality of thermal pasting, instead.



its the 65-nanometer *CPU* not the*GPU*. the falcon chips practically do nothing to help the red ring of death. the GPU is still 90nm. 

@crazy - aight sweet *heads off in search of a toys r us*


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

they have an extra fan in there to combat the gpu


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

GTA IV has yet to even be near release. As far as I can tell this talk about the GTA after that is pretty much all talk and nothing hard backing it up. Take-Two Interactive is smart enough to see that the 360 base is good in America (where the GTA series strives). Only way would be if Sony and Microsoft goes in a bidding war for its exclusivity. In other words I truly doubt any exclusive rights to the next GTA game after IV will happen.



			
				Design Core said:
			
		

> Theres speculation that the reason rockstar isnt making la noir on 360 is because of the file size of the game. SO rockstar might shy away from 360 after gta all together.



Uhm rockstar isn't making La Noir they are just publishing it... Team Bondi is (Rockstar is just the publisher). Here's a good note. Team Bondi's head honcho used to head Team SOHO a European based Sony branch. Put the two together and it might be easier to see why La Noir is being made just for the PS3.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

I cant wait till some of the multi console games look better on ps3 we need competition


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2007)

We don't even know if GTAIV will be a series, like III, Vice, and SA and normally referred to by Rockstar as the III series.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 9, 2007)

Pein said:


> @360 no the only person who doesn't think in the GD is Carnage.


ssshhhhhhh....... I was trying to be civil by NOT calling anyone out, specifically. 






staradderdragoon said:


> its the 65-nanometer *CPU* not the*GPU*. the falcon chips practically do nothing to help the red ring of death. the GPU is still 90nm.


I, obviously, meant the CPU instead of the graphics processor. Nice correction.

Moving on. I don't know what you see when you repair broken xbox360s, but when I'm cleaning the cooked thermal pasting off of the CPUs of broken 360s, it's obvious that overheating is the primary cause of the Three-Red-Lights-of-Death.

If the Xbox360 consoles were never to get too heated, the circuit boards would never warp. The warping of the heated circuit board is what causes the processors to separate from the heated solder at the corners. Once the solder cools and sets/shrinks, completing the separation, you get the general hardware failure. The X-clamps have a large role in the warping of the board, but it all starts with the overheating of the 90-nanometer chips.

Therefore, replacing the 90-nanometer processors with ones that will never operate at a high enough temperature to liquefy the solder or warp the board, effectively solves the general hardware failure problems.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

The CPU is what gets hottest.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Oct 9, 2007)

Kaki said:


> The CPU is what gets hottest.



if that were the case, then the red ring of death wouldnt be linked to the ATI gpu chip in there. that produces the most heat. that's why the heat sink was modified for it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 9, 2007)

It should be noted that Microsoft has not released any official information on the falcon 360s. Therefore, talk about the identity and purpose of any replaced processor is only informed speculation, at best.

Furthermore, Microsoft has officially taken the stance that it is against their policy to publicly release any detailed information on the components of the xbox360 console's circuit board, for reasons of market competitiveness.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> It should be noted that Microsoft has not released any official information on the falcon 360s. Therefore, talk about the identity and purpose of any replaced processor is only informed speculation, at best.
> 
> Furthermore, Microsoft has officially taken the stance that it is against their policy to publicly release any detailed information on the components of the xbox360 console's circuit board, for reasons of market competitiveness.



So there not going to say when there out? How would that help? If they say when it's out more people would buy it so they know there 360 won't break down in a years time like everybody elses.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I agree. Stupid policy of theirs lol.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 9, 2007)

I'd still only buy one if the price was uber low. hehehe Kinda different from some people, who praise it for being so cheep comparably. Well, I also wonder about all the future renditions they will make.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 11, 2007)

Uh, guys, I have a problem here.

So after playing three hours of Saints' Row I decided to stop and after I pressed the button on my 360, the green light turned red, the 360 turned off by itself and the CD tray was jammed so I had to push it back. I wasn't able to start the system since then, the red light just keeps flashing when I tried to turn it on


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2007)

Red Rings Of Death.

Send It To Microsoft.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So there not going to say when there out? How would that help? If they say when it's out more people would buy it so they know there 360 won't break down in a years time like everybody elses.



Simple. if they say it will come out in 2 months. People will wait the 2 months to purchase the new chipset 360 and inturn leave alot of old set 360's in storage.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Oct 11, 2007)

Aww shit >_<


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Simple. if they say it will come out in 2 months. People will wait the 2 months to purchase the new chipset 360 and inturn leave alot of old set 360's in storage.



thats why they could lower the price on the old 360s to sell them out


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

That would make sense. There was a small price drop.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> thats why they could lower the price on the old 360s to sell them out



That might work for sum but not those that are informed.

Why save 50 bux for a chance to wait a month for your system to be fixed and then have a chance of it breaking again.

Depends on the volume of the old 360's. if theres a million then chances of those selling out over the new ones which would overtake shelf space is slim.

Its pretty much a dick move.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Xbox360 HD DVD Deal
Get Five Free HD Movies With An HD DVD Player*​


> *Studio partners and announcements*
> 
> Now exclusive to HD DVD, Paramount Pictures and DreamWorks Animation join the list of studios pledging full support to the HD DVD format. With titles ranging from Transformers to Shrek the Third, Paramount and DreamWorks are bringing the biggest blockbusters right to you. Additional partners include, Universal Studios, Warner Bros., The Weinstein Company, and HBO.


link to source

_And so, the battle between HD DVD and Blue Ray continues...._


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a very good deal, but it sounds familiar somehow......


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> That's a very good deal, but it sounds familiar somehow......


What, the part where top movie studios are becoming exclusive to the HD DVD format? 

In that case does anyone have a list of the studios that have decided to pledge exclusive support to the Blue Ray format which is owned by the corporation(Sony) that owns one of the movie industry's biggest competitors, Sony Pictures?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Actually, I was referring to the deal of 5 free movies with the purchase of a player. Like sony did before their price drop to flush out the 60GBs. 

Blu-ray exclusive:

Sony Pictures
Disney/Buena Vista
Fox
Lionsgate Films
MGM (released through Fox)


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

, no the part where you get five free movies. They had this same deal a while ago too.

Man, I want to buy Puzzle Quest but I am already over loaded with games to play as it is 

edit:Kaki sort of beat me to it, save that HD-DVD has done it before too


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2007)

3 Red Rings is when you have to send it in, right?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 11, 2007)

More problems, Dawn? XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2007)

Haha. Well, I was watching Thank You For Smoking and I took it out and put Bioshock in, and as the door shut, the 3 red rings appeared and now I can't even pull up the menu screens.

I'd been having drive door problems, so I was waiting for impending doom really.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Haha. Well, I was watching Thank You For Smoking and I took it out and put Bioshock in, and as the door shut, the 3 red rings appeared and now I can't even pull up the menu screens.
> 
> I'd been having drive door problems, so I was waiting for impending doom really.



yeah you are screwed!! you have to call M$ and they will fix it........and that was a meh movie btw


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah you are screwed!! you have to call M$ and they will fix it........and that was a meh movie btw



Well, I took the hard drive off and it started working slightly but went back to the red rings, so I'm letting it sit for a bit.

And it was actually a pretty good movie from a political standpoint. It wasn't really geared for like senseless humour and the stupid things movies have in them nowadays. I can't watch dumb movies, they bother me.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Well, I took the hard drive off and it started working slightly but went back to the red rings, so I'm letting it sit for a bit.
> 
> And it was actually a pretty good movie from a political standpoint. It wasn't really geared for like senseless humour and the stupid things movies have in them nowadays. I can't watch dumb movies, they bother me.



*Caboose voice* You are my opposite me


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm beginning to get tired of xbox360's inferior hardware...


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 11, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *Caboose voice* You are my opposite me


Heh.


ExoSkel said:


> I'm beginning to get tired of xbox360's inferior hardware...


Well, I can't say its not unexpected that it died, which is kind of depressing that I can say that without any second thought.

I bought the system used and the hard drive used, so honestly, I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 11, 2007)

They should make a Samurai Jack game for the 360. I was watching my little bro play the Simpsons demo and it looked pretty damn nice.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya, Samurai jack would be better than the simpson game. Hell, AtHF sounds better.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ya, Samurai jack would be better than the simpson game. Hell, AtHF sounds better.



they making a stupid Simpson game just because the movie did good.

I hate EA and there stupid way of thinking.:S


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Ya. I hope they do a good job on the Orange box port. 

What's up with the title; Falcon's in store now?


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

well apparently they are in stores now


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm beginning to get tired of xbox360's inferior hardware...



You mean failure rate, right? Because the hardware itself is in no way inferior...


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

thats debatable slimscane the rsx graphic chip and the spe units once properly utilized  could produce uncomparable graphics if the developers exploit the hell out of the spe units and the rsx chips capabilities.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

hmmm, I have not seen any tests yet.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> thats debatable slimscane the rsx graphic chip and the spe units once properly utilized  could produce uncomparable graphics if the developers exploit the hell out of the spe units and the rsx chips capabilities.


Yes, hypothetically, but for all intensive purposes that could never happen. I seem to remember the emotion engine being claimed capable of "Toy Story" level graphics, but I don't think I need to note that it never happened. Anything is ultimately only as good as its ability to be utilized, so while it may be possible that one day devs are going to get really good with the asynchros spes and rsx chip, devs will still have continued to get better with 360's hardware, so save some unthinkable break through the gap should remain the same.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> they making a stupid Simpson game just because the movie did good.
> 
> I hate EA and there stupid way of thinking.:S



Prepare to dislike EA even more. They have just purchased and now own both Bioware and Pandemic Studios.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

mass effect for pc wii and ps3? 
You know to make Ea some money.

btw slimcane.

The statment of inferior hardware does stand true. as if it was superior hardware it would not fail.

Kinda how the new falocns are superior to the whatever they use now.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> they making a stupid Simpson game just because the movie did good.
> 
> I hate EA and there stupid way of thinking.:S



they have been working on that game since the first trailers of the movie came out.......


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> *mass effect for pc wii and ps3?
> You know to make Ea some money.*
> 
> btw slimcane.
> ...



Doubt it Microsoft owns the rights to Mass Effect. Maybe future Mass Effect titles.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> mass effect for pc wii and ps3?
> You know to make Ea some money.
> 
> btw slimcane.
> ...



But you're generalizing, one aspect of the hardware not being as good, i.e. the cooling, doesn't make the whole inferior. That's a logical fallacy. 

I am so sad because of EA, they can't put ME on anything though because MS own the publishing rights. They could feasibly put other games based in the ME ip on other platforms, but not ME itself. thank goodness


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Doubt it Microsoft owns the rights to Mass Effect. Maybe future Mass Effect titles.



How can they own the rights to masseffect.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> How can they own the rights to masseffect.



Same way Microsoft owns the rights to halo but not bungie anymore. 

@Slim - Though i think some games should be multiplat and wouldn't mind Mass effect on PS3 i agree it should stay exclusive, each system needs em.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Same way Microsoft owns the rights to halo but not bungie anymore.
> 
> @Slim - Though i think some games should be multiplat and wouldn't mind Mass effect on PS3 i agree it should stay exclusive, each system needs em.



The differance is that THey owned bungie and they split up.

They never owned bioware.

I think no game should be exclusve. BUt no game should be a port.

All games should be made like this (i think this is ideal)

THey build the models and everything and before they get to the hard part of coding and textures.

They make them custom to each system to use there full potential.

Instead of having shitty ports on multiple systems.

Its like crysis being made on pc then being shitty port on xbox and ps3. Though it prolly would still look sick.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

> They make them custom to each system to use there full potential.
> 
> Instead of having shitty ports on multiple systems.


 I agree, this is the right way to do it. 



> But you're generalizing, one aspect of the hardware not being as good, i.e. the cooling, doesn't make the whole inferior. That's a logical fallacy.


 Right, we were talking about what system was more effective. 

Honestly, I'm rather shocked that 360 will be getting another exclusive game. Wow, Party hard!!


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

Mass effect is not owned by Msoft.

They had the publishing rights when bioware was its own company.
Now that Ea owns it and tends to publish games itself.. chances are it will be published by them.

I expect a half assed port of mass effect (its ea) for the ps3 in 5 months.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Mass effect is not owned by Msoft.
> 
> They had the publishing rights when bioware was its own company.
> Now that Ea owns it and tends to publish games itself.. chances are it will be published by them.
> ...



Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish this game. It will be up to EA to publish the games after this. Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish Gears of War. The only slight difference is Microsoft owns the IP of Gears of War. Yet they don't own Epic Games. 

So Mass Effect will most likely stay in the 360 but future Mass Effect games after that may go multi-platform. EA has never really put any exclusives so there goes one of Microsoft biggest promising exclusive RPG titles.

Remember this thing goes into effect next year. Why would they want to make this game all over again for the another console or PC. When they can just get started on making the next game. Think Burnout series.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Are you talking about Lost odessy?


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 11, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish this game. It will be up to EA to publish the games after this. Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish Gears of War. The only slight difference is Microsoft owns the IP of Gears of War. Yet they don't own Epic Games.
> 
> So Mass Effect will most likely stay in the 360 but future Mass Effect games after that may go multi-platform. EA has never really put any exclusives so there goes one of Microsoft biggest promising exclusive RPG titles.



It may be there right to publish. But Ea should be able to re-publish the game onto other systems if they felt like it just because its there company.



I think mass effect will be ported to pc. Not ps3 as ea does not like the ps3 as much. the PC probably.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Same way Microsoft owns the rights to halo but not bungie anymore.
> 
> @Slim - Though i think some games should be multiplat and wouldn't mind Mass effect on PS3 i agree it should stay exclusive, each system needs em.


Oh it's not really that, it's more like, Bioware is one of the best devs, I don't want them waisting time with a port. I actually wouldn't mind all that much if another dev ported it, but that being said...


Potentialflip said:


> Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish this game. It will be up to EA to publish the games after this. Microsoft Game Studios owns the rights to publish Gears of War. The only slight difference is Microsoft owns the IP of Gears of War. Yet they don't own Epic Games.
> 
> So Mass Effect will most likely stay in the 360 but future Mass Effect games after that may go multi-platform. EA has never really put any exclusives so there goes one of Microsoft biggest promising exclusive RPG titles.


exactly, MS owns the _publishing_ rights, which would make it impossible for EA to distribute and sell Mass Effect, only MS can do that so it means that it is staying on 360. However, since it is just Mass Effect (the first game), and not the IP, EA is clear to publish any subsequent games.

Either way, I don't see this turning out good for Bioware's high quality standard.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> It may be there right to publish. But Ea should be able to re-publish the game onto other systems if they felt like it just because its there company.
> 
> 
> 
> I think mass effect will be ported to pc. Not ps3 as ea does not like the ps3 as much. the PC probably.



Yes, they do have that option to re-publish if they wish. But that would mean putting the developers to work again on a game they just finished rather than just start working on the next game. That is why I doubt they will take that route of re-publishing it under their name. Rather just focus on the future of the series.

I honestly hope since EA is new to the RPG front that is why they went on and acquired one of the big RPG developers. They would not truly interfere with this franchise and turn it into a joke.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

What RPG do you speak of? 

And I don't know why but I recall Saint's row was exclusive but Saint's row II should not be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What RPG do you speak of?
> 
> And I don't know why but I recall Saint's row was exclusive but Saint's row II should not be.



Actually Saints Row was going to be ported to the PS3, but THQ cut it when they realized the PS3 wouldn't make the game a success due to it's poor sales.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What RPG do you speak of?
> 
> And I don't know why but I recall Saint's row was exclusive but Saint's row II should not be.



If you read each post carefully one game name should pop up quite often.
But since it has come to this. Mass Effect.

Saints Row was suppose to go to the PS3 but they canceled and focused on Saints Row II which will go on both consoles.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, I had always just thought it was a shootan game.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 11, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Actually Saints Row was going to be ported to the PS3, but THQ cut it when they realized the PS3 wouldn't make the game a success due to it's poor sales.



No, it was due to already working on Saints row 2 and deciding it wasn't worth the time.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 11, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Wow, I had always just thought it was a shootan game.



It is a Western RPG style so it is not like Final Fantasy or that sort. If you played Jade Empire it might help.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 11, 2007)

I see, the whole futuristic gun motif threw me off.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 12, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Yes, they do have that option to re-publish if they wish. But that would mean putting the developers to work again on a game they just finished rather than just start working on the next game. That is why I doubt they will take that route of re-publishing it under their name. Rather just focus on the future of the series.
> 
> I honestly hope since EA is new to the RPG front that is why they went on and acquired one of the big RPG developers. They would not truly interfere with this franchise and turn it into a joke.



Well they can outsource the game to port it.

kinda how Valve outsourced to Ea for orange box
or how Bungie outsourced to sum random company for halo 1 on the pc.

Im sure they can get one of there workers in ea to port it.

Its Ea and they are whores for money so u never know.


----------



## carnage (Oct 12, 2007)

WTF???


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I see, the whole futuristic gun motif threw me off.



Mass Effect is most definitely GotY material. If you've played Knights of the Old Republic (which is, incidentally, one of the best games ever made), you can imagine it like that, but instead with third-person shooter element combat. You can still freeze it at will to think out strategy and such.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 12, 2007)

Seens Ubisoft is having problems fitting assassins creed on the one dvd. They had to call in  Msoft help to try and make it as good for the 360 as ps3.

But ironically they are having problems with using the ps3 memory. So they have sony people comming to work so they have it as good for the ps3 as the 360.

pretty much they are trying to make the game just as good for both systems. SO in reality the games should only look identical because there trying to be made like that.

Kinda makes me wonder they say how they use memory on each system is diffrent which is interesting i always though memory was memory.

Something is gonna be taken away from assassins creed to fit it on a DVD9 disk. I bet itll prolly be one of the damn 5 languages there putting in it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 12, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Seens Ubisoft is having problems fitting assassins creed on the one dvd. They had to call in  Msoft help to try and make it as good for the 360 as ps3.
> 
> But ironically they are having problems with using the ps3 memory. So they have sony people comming to work so they have it as good for the ps3 as the 360.
> 
> ...



Wasn't it confirmed months ago the 360 version would have more dynamic AI due to more RAM possible for it? Where as the PS3 shares its two bulks of RAM, which anty up to the 360's size.



carnage said:


> WTF???


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 12, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wasn't it confirmed months ago the 360 version would have more dynamic AI due to more RAM possible for it? Where as the PS3 shares its two bulks of RAM, which anty up to the 360's size.



Dont know but they jsut said the game will be the same on both. Even with the size problem they got from dvd9. 

Im not sure what Ram would have to do with ai. I mean ram just saves the info so it can be picked up faster later on.

Then again i dont make games but i dunno.,


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 12, 2007)

Just picked up orange box, up to chapter 4, lots of fun ^_^


----------



## Corruption (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the orange box too, but for pc...TF2 is pretty damn fun.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 12, 2007)

It's either the orange box or COD4 and I opted for COD4


----------



## Junas (Oct 12, 2007)

I was unsure where to post about this problem that I have with Live, but I'll go ahead here. I cannot join/invite my friends to play on Halo 3 campaign/multiplayer. I have no problem playing online by myself with other players, but for some reason I cannot play with friends whenever I want to. 

The error message keeps popping up that the party may have incompatible network setup. Both of the sides are perfectly fine, so I suspect that it might have to do with the LAN server since we live in different dorms on campus. I kept trying to find a solution for it but came up with nothing. This is really pissing me off! 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 13, 2007)

@Bookman

It's the router.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> It's either the orange box or COD4 and I opted for COD4



Wrong choice by far


----------



## Junas (Oct 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> @Bookman
> 
> It's the router.



So I assume that I would be able to use the troubleshooter at Xbox.com about the router connection, no? Is there anything that I can do about this?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 13, 2007)

Open those ports up.

Link removed


----------



## Junas (Oct 13, 2007)

Both my friends and I already have our NAT set to open, yet we still cannot join each other. I was wondering about PPPoE? Does it have to be set up or what? Because on my dashboard, it is not set so is it needed at all?

Edit: My 360 is connected to a LAN network by jacking into the wall. It's a campus network so I am not sure if LAN is a router or not.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

donkey show vegitto is a changed man  he needs one more chance in the gaming section and if he misbehaves again he gets permabanned. would you agree to unban him from gaming section if he says he will be good or face permanent banning?


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

Bookman said:


> So I assume that I would be able to use the troubleshooter at Xbox.com about the router connection, no? Is there anything that I can do about this?



you need to enable universal plug n play that will open any port any program wants open  and or  add the port it needs as a virtual server(with belkin routers at least it called virtual server)so the port can be accessed  doing either one does the same thing essentially.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

carnage said:


> donkey show vegitto is a changed man  he needs one more chance in the gaming section and if he misbehaves again he gets permabanned. would you agree to unban him from gaming section if he says he will be good or face permanent banning?



So how does that penis taste?


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> So how does that penis taste?



How does being a master flamebaiter feel?

I'm trying to do something nice for someone.

To be honest vegitto deserves to be in this section more than you with your obscene talk.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

If hes banned he deserves to be banned.
If you keep posting asking for him to be unbanned you deserve to be banned.

If i was donkey show i would say.

Ill unban him but u take his ban in his place. Would u rather be in this forum or have him in this forum.

But im not a donkey sooo.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

I would rather be banned from the gaming section and let vegitto kun be unbanned from the gaming section. I dont post in here that often and vegitto would enjoy it more.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

He was banned for a reason. Multiple times. No sub-forum improves if he is allowed to post there and actually does so.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

He has changed since his latest ban from the whole site. He is a changed and reinvented man. I have seen the changes in him personally.He can only improve the gaming forum this time. i know he used to be very active in here  and i know he contributed a lot sure he acted like a asshole sometimes and maybe started fights on purpose but maybe he was going through things in life and that was he way of venting. he deserves another chance in the gaming forum and if i have to be banned from the gaming section for him to be unbanned I wholeheartedly agree to that.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

Or you could, y'know, both be banned.

That'd be lovely. :3


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

And you could get the red rings of death. That would be lovely too.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

Ring. Singular. I don't have multiple 360's.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

carnage said:


> I would rather be banned from the gaming section and let vegitto kun be unbanned from the gaming section. I dont post in here that often and vegitto would enjoy it more.



Donkey uban veggito and ban this guy.

then ban the veggito character when he acts stupid. WE all win.

Btw.

If he wanted to ocme here so bad. He could. being banned from a site hardly stopes people who want to be there and are resourceful.


----------



## carnage (Oct 13, 2007)

i doubt vegitto knows anything about using proxies to change your ip


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 13, 2007)

carnage said:


> i doubt vegitto knows anything about using proxies to change your ip



On the internet anyone can know anything. Its called google. He can learn in 5 minutes.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

I highly doubt Vegitto can learn.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I highly doubt Vegitto can learn.



I concur to the diagnosis of my esteemed colleague.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2007)

could we talk about games instead? 

anyone tried the VF5 demo? I thought it was pretty good altough it felt like you didnt get to see that much of the game at all .___.


----------



## little nin (Oct 13, 2007)

ive never been a VF kinda guy

tekken all the way

VR just seemed slow to me at times


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2007)

hm yeah, but I kinda like it slow and more "realistic" (not saying slow is realistic though) xD
I probably won´t get it before it drops in price, I´m not that much into fighting games actually.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

Not fond of 3D-fighters. Tried both DOA and VF, but neither did it for. Gonna wait for either GG or SF. >.>


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

> Ring. Singular. I don't have multiple 360's.


 Right, he was thinking RLOD. 


> anyone tried the VF5 demo? I thought it was pretty good altough it felt like you didnt get to see that much of the game at all .___.


 Trust me, you did. 

It's not slower, it just seemed a bit stiffer. But it's so pretty.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 13, 2007)

ok, then it was pretty dissapointing -___-
@sir slick: Guilty gear kicks ass 
but isnt the new GG gonna be 3D aswell?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

Pretty much the only fighter (2D or 3D) I have been able to tolerate is Soul Calibur (excuding smash... thats a given).  Never played a Virtua Fighter though ;O.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> ok, then it was pretty dissapointing -___-
> @sir slick: Guilty gear kicks ass
> but isnt the new GG gonna be 3D aswell?


Guilty Gear Overture is gonna be a 3D game, yes. But it's not the new gaming series, it's looking more like a Dynasty Warriors.

-waits for Guilty Gear XXX- 

Slayer as mah homeboy.


Stumpy said:


> Pretty much the only fighter (2D or 3D) I have been able to tolerate is Soul Calibur (excuding smash... thats a given).  Never played a Virtua Fighter though ;O.



Hated SCIII. Just... hated it. SCII is a wonderful game, though.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

Well yea.  No PS2 so I only played SCIII briefly and enjoyed what I played, but I did hear that it was pretty unbalanced and whatnot.  Surely SCIV can be better than 3 but it may still be unbalanced since it is not being released on arcade before consoles.  Hopefully they do like good game devs and release patches to balance the gameplay, but for some reason I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

The story, campaign and arcade modes just didn't interest me.

And they turned Raphael into a complete retard. >.O


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

He always was one in my eyes ;3.  I could care less about story, campaign, or arcade modes in a fighter.  As long as its fairly balanced and a blast to play with friends.  One reason I enjoy SC though is simply because of the weapons.  The hand-to-hand that all the other games seems much less appealing to me.

DLing Portal at 0.4kb/s.  Should have it in a few weeks I'll let you guys know how it is! 

Release the Orange Box on Mac, Valve, and I'll buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 13, 2007)

I meant appearance wise as well. I like my mains to be aesthetically pleasing, as well.

If you wanted to unlock it all, you needed to play those things. And I hated. So very, very much.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

You are dling it on your computer or 360?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 13, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> So how does that penis taste?


Hard to answer that question when he has a full mouth.... 





carnage said:


> I would rather be banned from the gaming section and let vegitto kun be unbanned from the gaming section. I dont post in here that often and vegitto would enjoy it more.


So you're basically spamming the Gaming Department with these requests........


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> So you're basically spamming the Gaming Department with these requests........



Yes he is, and it's highly annoying. I wish DS would ban him already. His constant whining irritates me to no end.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

For real, it's just boring when he always comes in here getting all hard for vegitto.


----------



## Fang (Oct 13, 2007)

Isn't Veggito a p*d*p****?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

Carnage is absolutely retarded. You should see the other posts he makes. Actually, I'd rather not see him make any more nonsensical posts. He is not knowledgeable and his posts are inherently faulty. I die a little every time I see him post. 

Ban Carnage. Like now.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

Right TWF and right Jouten.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 13, 2007)

^Now that's what I call a positive contribution to this thread.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You are dling it on your computer or 360?


PC.  Don't have a 360 otherwise I would have bought it.  I can wait to play the other games, but I need Portal.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2007)

nice I can use the 360 controller on the PC verion  of the orange box ( well any game pad) plus 32 player Team fortress 2 is NUTS! =0 I also like the acheivements in the game there interesting and this story in episode 2 is so good.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> nice I can use the 360 controller on the PC verion  of the orange box ( well any game pad) plus 32 player Team fortress 2 is NUTS! =0 I also like the acheivements in the game there interesting and this story in episode 2 is so good.


Coming from Mr. Mouse & Keyboard himself, why even bother mentioning the 360 controller lol.

The achievements work on PC?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 13, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Coming from Mr. Mouse & Keyboard himself, why even bother mentioning the 360 controller lol.



 O I know, just saying that option is still there  I will never use it though 



> The achievements work on PC?



Yes they do, only thing is they do not get tracked like the ones on Xbox 360. I will unlock the achivement but no one can really see that I did it or not. There are a crap load of them its crazy.



Cool thing is I did not pay no cash for this game =0 well I traded in games for it. I got 30 bucks for Mario strikers charged ( did not want to trade it in but 30 bucks was a good deal) 15 for guitar hero 2 and 7 for puzzle quest.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O I know, just saying that option is still there  I will never use it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh could of sold mario strikers for 50 on ebay, friend was just telling me as he sold his wii and his games. 

Also the achievement thing, there is a way to save it like xboxlive right? I think you gotta pay but i seen people with Halo 2 achievements *PC version* on there gamertag.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 13, 2007)

Ya, I've been wanted to get a 360 controller to complete my 360PC, it just lacked split screen and vista aids. 
I would prefer a Playstation controller, but it seems a 360 would work better.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been playing _Eternal Sonata_ for about 7 hours straight....


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2007)

I played it for an hour what are you up to I just started the 3rd chapter.


----------



## Biscuits (Oct 14, 2007)

Ah! I saw you!
I just started the 4th right now.
I'm gonna try and finish the game early next week,before I get GGAC for the Wii.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Seems lost odessy is trying to appeal to final fantasy fans by putting it on 4 DVDs.


----------



## Gambitz (Oct 14, 2007)

^ The game's gonna fail, not cause of the 4 dvd's but because most of the people who own a 360 arent interested in japenese rpg's. Not to mention that japenese consumers arent even interested in the 360 period.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> ^ The game's gonna fail, not cause of the 4 dvd's but because most of the people who own a 360 arent interested in japenese rpg's. Not to mention that japenese consumers arent even interested in the 360 period.



So what? Doesn't mean it's gonna fail, game looks fucking great and one of my most wanted RPGS next to white knight.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> ^ The game's gonna fail, not cause of the 4 dvd's but because most of the people who own a 360 arent interested in japenese rpg's. Not to mention that japenese consumers arent even interested in the 360 period.



They don't want a 360 because they don't see a lot of games they want. Which are, slower paced, strategic kinda games.

A generic RPG isn't going to change that, so don't expect this to be a supreme seller.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So what? Doesn't mean it's gonna fail, game looks fucking great and one of my most wanted RPGS next to white knight.



Where Mass Effect?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Where Mass Effect?



Well that too, but i'm more of a fantasy fan then sci-fi.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well that too, but i'm more of a fantasy fan then sci-fi.



Fair enough. Though you gotta admit, Mass Effect is lookin' to be a good GotY contender, no?


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Falcon 360. 

Assassin's Creed, how I want you.


----------



## Kri (Oct 14, 2007)

It's not my scan, so I don't take credit for it. I just thought I'd share. 

It certianly doesn't _look_ fake, at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't read what it says. =/


----------



## Kri (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Can't read what it says. =/





> Mass Effect (Xbox 360)
> 
> Style: 1-Player Action RPG
> Publisher: Microsoft Game Studios
> ...





> Concept: One of the greatest science fiction sotries ever told, and a new benchmark for view game storytelling.
> 
> Graphics: Every second of gameplay offers the visual quality you have come to expect from Final Fantasy cutscenes.
> 
> ...



That's the main review. I'll work on the captions and the second opinion now.



> Second Opinion (9.75)
> 
> It's a common RPG phenomenon to find yourself acting the tough guy, care-free of the consequences. I've experienced it dozens if not hundreds of times before, but Mass Effect stopped me dead in my tracks. I'd just chastised one of my companions for doing something stupid, then she looked back up at me with big rounds eyes full of shame, and I felt an emotion that a game's never drawn out of me before: guilt. There is something special about the conversations in Mass Effect. They are a *little* less like cycling cycling through a dialogue tree and a *little* more like actually talking to a person. Bioware's epic also *has the *richly detailed environments of Gears of War, the deep exploration of Oblivion, and a fictional universe almost as compelling as Star Wars. It sounds like the perfect game. And it comes camn near close. The one thing that might turn a few people off is the combat, which has a lof of the *little nuances *that take a while to get used to. When they all come together the action is breathtaking. Problem is, certain powers/weapon combos *allow* you to *steamroll* through waves of enemies, *making* the game *feel easy until *the dice rolls turn against you and you find yourself dead within seconds. I want to call this a balancing issue, and I suggest you save often since the auto save isn't great. Still, Mass Effect could very well *represent* the future of entertainment, and its few flaws shouldn't stop anyone from enjoying the experience.


*Fixes in bold. 



> First pic: "You can issue commands to your teammates, but you won't be able to take control of them"
> 
> Second pic: "You can create your own male or female lead. The stories for each offer different content, such as love interests"
> 
> ...


That should be everything.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 14, 2007)

A 9.75 is a great score but that was expected.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

...wait, they already PLAYED Mass Effect?!


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 14, 2007)

It says Mass Effect is a bukkake party covered in Godjizz.

BTW, pick up Wartech: Senko no Ronde at Gamestop for $10 this weekend.  Price slash!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It says Mass Effect is a bukkake party covered in Godjizz.



EoY!


----------



## Kri (Oct 14, 2007)

That should be all of it. My eyes hurt now.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

You receive rep for that, my friend.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Bioshock got a 10 out of 10


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Yadda yadda, no one gives a shit.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Sup Slick.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

I am just saying bioshock is rated higher than mass effect.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Sup Slick.


Just droolin' over Mass Effect. Yourself?


carnage said:


> I am just saying bioshock is rated higher than mass effect.


They're also two completely different games, and ratings are still but opinions.

And no one wants to hear what you say, unless it is humourously retarded.


----------



## Kri (Oct 14, 2007)

They aren't the same genre, so it's not the fairest of comparisons. 9.75 seems to be the hot number in that mag, though. Apparently The Orange Box and Halo 3 are also reviewed in that issue, and both receive 2 9.75s. I guess that's why it pays to pay attention to the content of the review, the pros and cons, to have a good understanding on the game.

Or, at least the best understanding you can get from someone else's opinion.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> JThey're also two completely different games, and ratings are still but opinions.
> 
> And no one wants to hear what you say, unless it is humourously retarded.



ermm shouldn't I try to make constructive posts instead of trolling


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> They aren't the same genre, so it's not the fairest of comparisons. 9.75 seems to be the hot number in that mag, though. Apparently The Orange Box and Halo 3 are also reviewed in that issue, and both receive 2 9.75s. I guess that's why it pays to pay attention to the content of the review, the pros and cons, to have a good understanding on the game.
> 
> Or, at least the best understanding you can get from someone else's opinion.


Ding ding ding, winner.

Ratings are always a fickle affair. On one hand, the reviewers want to give a  fair rating that reflects the overall quality of the game well, regardless of short-comings. On the other hand, the little number is printed in a far larger and eye-catching font than the rest of the review, and it's likely some people go by only that.


carnage said:


> ermm shouldn't I try to make constructive posts instead of trolling


You fail at the former, though.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Carnage for Gaming Section Moderator. 

But in all seriousness, I'm drooling more over Assassin's Creed then I am Mass Effect. But just barely.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

I think Assassin's Creed might exceed Mass Effect in gameplay, but will lag behind in terms of length and replayability. I'd love to be proven wrong in advantage for both, but still.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

The crowd engine looks cool though.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Man both those games are gonna own. It's a good time to be a 360 owner


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Unless the ring rears it's ugly head. Then you'll be so pissed off it's incredible.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 14, 2007)

mass effect got a 9.75


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

bioshock got a 10


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

It should've gotten a 9.73!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Unless the ring rears it's ugly head. Then you'll be so pissed off it's incredible.



I already went though that, if again, microshit will die


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> bioshock got a 10


Shut the fuck up already. Retardation is getting old. At least make some decent points if you want to spout BS, kid.


MS81 said:


> mass effect got a 9.75


Indeed.


crazymtf said:


> I already went though that, if again, microshit will die


Hehe. At least you have warranty. XD

Might wanna get that Falcon 360 if it does happen, though. >.>


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

At Game Rankings, BioShock holds an average review score of 95.5% for the Xbox 360, making it the highest rated Xbox 360 game released to date, and the 8th highest rated game of all time, and 95.3% for the PC, making it the highest rated PC game released to date, and the 11th highest ranked game of all time.

So 95.5 is the average score one site giving it a 10

source is wikipedia


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Slick has a point, Carnage. And don't quote Wikipedia like's a canon source of information.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

God...even hes starting to piss me off....


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> At Game Rankings, BioShock holds an average review score of 95.5% for the Xbox 360, making it the highest rated Xbox 360 game released to date, and the 8th highest rated game of all time, and 95.3% for the PC, making it the highest rated PC game released to date, and the 11th highest ranked game of all time.
> 
> So 95.5 is the average score one site giving it a 10
> 
> source is wikipedia



Who gives a fuck? I wouldn't have given bioshock anything over a 8. Really it was nice but nothing near a 10 for sure.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

You wont give mass effect anything over an 8 either then sadly.

You are a really tough judge by the way.

thanks for not being a game critic for any magazine


----------



## JonnyCake (Oct 14, 2007)

Mass effect is starting to slowly gain my attention, I have never been a huge RPG guy but with the different genres (what looked like a bit of 3rd person shooter) added in there as well is making me consider it. Plus reading that review is encouraging, plus hot alien sexness ! Oh 360 how you make my purchase look genius. Definitely the best time of year to have a video game system.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> At Game Rankings, BioShock holds an average review score of 95.5% for the Xbox 360, making it the highest rated Xbox 360 game released to date, and the 8th highest rated game of all time, and 95.3% for the PC, making it the highest rated PC game released to date, and the 11th highest ranked game of all time.
> 
> So 95.5 is the average score one site giving it a 10
> 
> source is wikipedia


Copy-pasta does not equal a decent post.


Shiroi Kiba said:


> Slick has a point, Carnage. And don't quote Wikipedia like's a canon source of information.


Slick always has a point. el


Goofy Titan said:


> God...even hes starting to piss me off....


XD


crazymtf said:


> Who gives a fuck? I wouldn't have given bioshock anything over a 8. Really it was nice but nothing near a 10 for sure.


I concur. Whilst I loved the design and music, I couldn't get into it because of the genre, even though excessively trying. The graphics, music, design and so on are most definitely top notch, but it's not a perfect game. Very good game, but not perfect.



carnage said:


> You wont give mass effect anything over an 8 either then sadly.
> 
> You are a really tough judge by the way.
> 
> thanks for not being a game critic for any magazine


Just... stop posting. Seriously. I don't know for how long you've been given fellatio, but it's getting old.


JonnyCake said:


> Mass effect is starting to slowly gain my attention, I have never been a huge RPG guy but with the different genres (what looked like a bit of 3rd person shooter) added in there as well is making me consider it. Plus reading that review is encouraging, plus hot alien sexness ! Oh 360 how you make my purchase look genius. Definitely the best time of year to have a video game system.


TPSRPG. Praise BioWare!


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Carnage, you will never be a moderator. Or a good reviewer of games.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

it wasnt me reviewing the game dickhead lol. It was the magazines


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> You wont give mass effect anything over an 8 either then sadly.
> 
> You are a really tough judge by the way.
> 
> thanks for not being a game critic for any magazine



No mass effect looks like fun if it's anything like kotor which i give 9.5 then ima be very happy


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

what did you think of the lego star wars games


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No mass effect looks like fun if it's anything like kotor which i give 9.5 then ima be very happy



KotOR is GotD for me so far.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> At Game Rankings, BioShock holds an average review score of 95.5% for the Xbox 360, making it the highest rated Xbox 360 game released to date, and the 8th highest rated game of all time, and 95.3% for the PC, making it the highest rated PC game released to date, and the 11th highest ranked game of all time.
> 
> So 95.5 is the average score with 1up(i believe) giving it a 10
> 
> source is wikipedia



For one, quoting wikipedia equals fail. Don't ever quote it again. 

I know you're a moronic cretin an' all, but your brain _must _be able to understand that ratings don't mean shit to those who enjoy games for games. Peer reviews murder those silly reviews you see on the internet anyway, and above all ... watch the following video: 



The reviewer's cynicism is so damn lovely, and you will then understand why BioShock is actually just another piece of mediocrity.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

I wouldn't call it mediocrity, Rob. It's nice at what it does. Not amazing, but quite nice.

Other than that, continue the bashing. I approve.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> what did you think of the lego star wars games



There ok, good games but nothing special.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

The second Lego Star Wars on the Original Trilogy was much better then the first, the vehicle seqences felt a lot better then the first. And the Palpatine vs Vader + Luke fight was win.


----------



## carnage (Oct 14, 2007)

Jouten said:


> For one, quoting wikipedia equals fail. Don't ever quote it again.



why wikipedia is usually accurate and they have information on anything

and white fang heres the shitty reviewer

*Chapter 161 Chinese Scan*


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Wikipedia is editable by just about any random McFuck. Whilst I agree that general info can be gained from it, precise details are lacking in it, as it's CONSTANTLY being edited, usually removing large portions.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

I like wiki, but recently the rooster on my favorite fighter; Narutimatte Accel was all fucked up. So I'm not sure how reliable they are for games.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Wikipedia is editable by just about any random McFuck. Whilst I agree that general info can be gained from it, precise details are lacking in it, as it's CONSTANTLY being edited, usually removing large portions.



In the contraty. When people post information and it is asked to be citated if there is no citation and it is false the ip is banned and the information is restored to its previous point.

As long as what you read has citations and involves sources a tthe bottom it is very trust worthy.

Go change sum information on a popular topic and see how long it last's. even try and make it belivable.

Fact is there is nothing wrong with quoting wikki.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

You mention popular. What about the less popular topics? Are they as rigorously checked?

Still, much information does get removed. Example is the article on Asperger's Syndrome. Compared with only a few months back, a lot has been removed which was neither irrelevant or subjective. I don't mean to degrade wiki. I find it a handy source for general information, but it is not something that should be taken as absolute truth when it comes to every single bit of information on there. =/

And nothing wrong with quoting wikipedia? Let's see how long that stance lasts in the OBD.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> In the contraty. When people post information and it is asked to be citated if there is no citation and it is false the ip is banned and the information is restored to its previous point.
> 
> As long as what you read has citations and involves sources a tthe bottom it is very trust worthy.
> 
> ...



Kaki just proved this statement wrong


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> And nothing wrong with quoting wikipedia? Let's see how long that stance lasts in the OBD.



I post in the OBD quite a bit and if you try using Wikipedia over information provided from let's say, a manga for instance, you'll get burned hard for it.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Specialized wiki's like Wookiepedia are acceptable to a certain extent, but nothing beats the original source. >.>

Where you around during Phenomelol's war with Comic Book Guy?


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

CBG is more or less on a hiatus and Phenomenal is more or less a retard but serious lolz. Like Carnage is here in the Gaming Section.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Were you there during the wide-spread wars of DBZ vs. Superman, Goku vs. Superman and Vegito vs. Vegito? I was. Wasn't pretty. >.O


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah there was also a recent thread a few weeks ago.

" GOKU CAN DENT STARS!"

Lolz.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

I had a lot of fun with Phenomelol.

"KI MOVES AT LIGHT SPEED!"
"I don't care what the geologists definition of Ki is!"
"SUPERMAN CAN'T VIBRATE HIS MOLECULES! THAT IS A SPEED FORCE ONLY SKILL!" (even though scans of both him and Supergirl doing so were provided, and him even insinuating that CBG altered the words of the Supergirl scan)

Good times.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

I still find it hilarious that a poster agreed that Goku couldn't destroy a star but dent it. How do you dent a form of gases?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Concentrated gravitational forces that give the appearance of a dent?


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Which doesn't change the fact that you can't dent the star, since it isn't a physical mass or concentration of matter to be dented.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

That's true, but there's always the 'I calls 'em as I sees 'em' point.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Exactly. Anyway, I believe that P is perm-section banned from the OBD by Gooba and CBG. I love it however as a user had to make a Peter from Heroes thread vs Palpatine fight in the OBD and basically had to make it into a ROTJ Palps vs Peter to win the fight.

People underestimate EU badily. DE Emperor is insane.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

As much as I fucking HATE Palpatine as a character (mostly for fucking my man Dooku over), he is indeed a beast. People underestimate less grande SW characters. And over-estimate Naruto characters. Heavily.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

My next name change will be the Reborn Emperor. Regardless of how you look at it, Dark Empire started the trend of insane powers for Jedi and Sith. Disappearing from sight multiple times? Creating rips in the fabric of space and time itself with his rage? Mindfucking hundreds of millions of people on Coruscant into forgetting about the burial of the Luskyana?

Palpatine is insane. And he can kill himself and take over someone's body.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, but he's still a fucker, as far as I am concerned. >.>

Marko Ragnos vs. Darth Revan vs. Darth Sidious vs. Darth Bane GO.


My main focus has always been lightsabre combat, though. :3


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Marko Ragnos has like no feats. Or whait,w as he the guy that threw a rock with his augmented powers. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Ragnos has a scepter! :3


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Aside from you and EM, your the only two Ragnos fans I know of. They should make Dark Empire into a RPG like KOTOR from Bioware!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wait for KotOR III. Hope it's a prequel.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

A prequel to what? Are you talking like Golden Age of the Sith for KOTOR III?


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I post in the OBD quite a bit and if you try using Wikipedia over information provided from let's say, a manga for instance, you'll get burned hard for it.



That is why i stipulated citations.

If a certain comment or phrase has a citation to the source material it was derived from it should be fine.

As you can provide the proper source material.

You stated Asperger's Syndrome but the pices that were removed where they cited by a source outside of wiki.

As you notice most of the things in that wiki are referanced to a hardcopy book or medical journal.

If the things removed were not cited they probably were removed for not having enough source material behind it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

For a sec I thought this was the xbox convo, but I rather learn about the BD.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 14, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Unless the ring rears it's ugly head. Then you'll be so pissed off it's incredible.


When two of my Xbox 360s had a hardware failure, at nearly the exact same time, I was thinking, "Why my fucking Xbox 360s?".
I WAS NOT thinking, "Why did I ever decide to play on the Xbox 360 and Xboxlive......?"


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

When mine broke i was like "I knew it you piece of shit. I knew you goddamn piece of electronic shit! WHY must you break a week before halo 3!"


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 14, 2007)

One thing, forum members, lets try to keep this thread on topic, please.............


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 14, 2007)

What's Game of the Year?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 14, 2007)

Mass effect to some people.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

Orange Box would be better for GOTY to me then Bioshock.

Original System Shock ftw.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Game of the year is an award given by some organization to what they feel is the best game of that year.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

That suits me Kakihara!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 14, 2007)

Good. The main ones that come to mind are IGN and G4.


----------



## Fang (Oct 14, 2007)

No one beats GameSpy in giving out crappy ratings!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 15, 2007)

Not sure if this was posted yet or not but here you go!
*

Lost Odyssey: Opening Cinema*



The story Square did not let Sagaguhchi ( ya I spelled the name wrong  ) do during FF 8 time frame will soon be in our hands!


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> A prequel to what? Are you talking like Golden Age of the Sith for KOTOR III?


Prequel to the original game. Like, in the middle of Revan's reign or previous to that, even.


The_X_box_360 said:


> When two of my Xbox 360s had a hardware failure, at nearly the exact same time, I was thinking, "Why my fucking Xbox 360s?".
> I WAS NOT thinking, "Why did I ever decide to play on the Xbox 360 and Xboxlive......?"



BOTH? Jesus, that's some bad odds against ye. =/


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet or not but here you go!
> *
> 
> Lost Odyssey: Opening Cinema*
> ...


Now if only the gameplay will be on par with something at the time of FF8 we will _truly_ have a game to cherish.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you see that?  Did you see that sarcasm there?  Whatever.  I'm sure it will be great for those who are into that stuff.




Sa-ka-gu-chi


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

I didn't post that because I thought it was old news. I would just like to say, It would bug me if they made fighting an army interactive turn based style. I like dynasty warriors so much it would just piss me off. Keep it as a climatic. 

oh, and.....hehefireheheFIRE


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2007)

Accidentally put this in the wrong thread and I figured it was worth posting here.


*Spoiler*: _October Release dates according to IGN_ 



 October 16, 2007  	  Avatar: The Last Airbender -- The Burning Earth

October 16, 2007 	Elder Scrolls IV: The Shivering Isles, The

October 16, 2007 	Thrillville: Off the Rails

October 17, 2007 	Speedball 2: Brutal Deluxe

October 23, 2007 	*Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation*

October 23, 2007 	*Clive Barker's Jericho*

October 23, 2007 	Conan

October 23, 2007 	Lara Croft Tomb Raider: Anniversary

October 28, 2007 	*Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock*

October 29, 2007 	Cars Mater-National

October 30, 2007 	Bee Movie Game

October 30, 2007 	Chessmaster: Grandmaster Edition

October 30, 2007 	Naruto: Rise of a Ninja

October 30, 2007 	Simpsons Game, The

October 30, 2007 	TimeShift

October 30, 2007 	*Virtua Fighter 5*

October 30, 2007 	Viva Pinata: Party Animals


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

oh timeshift looks the most interesting.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, the idea is awesome and I didn't play the demo.


----------



## little nin (Oct 15, 2007)

not much to do for october i see

ENGLAND THOUGH - PRO EVOLUTION 2008 NEXT WEEK, GET ITTTTTT


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 15, 2007)

Kaki said:


> oh timeshift looks the most interesting.


On paper it sounds good, but I have heard reports of it not fully utilizing the time powers the way it should.  I would probably consider this game a rent.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2007)

Assassin's Creed and Mass Effect are the only games that matter to me. As typical of consoles, Timeshift is going to pull a FEAR and suck on the 360 IMO.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't stop drooling about Mass Effect. The story alone is worth the price.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 15, 2007)

carnage said:


> I play with demons also



why i put that N there i will never know lol.

Assassins creed looks amazing but the fights are kinda unrealistic.

Surrounded by ten guys and they circle you and only one will strike at you at a time.

Sure it makes there combat system doable but i would like sum realism.


----------



## Kri (Oct 15, 2007)

^They don't all attack you at once because you can't survive many blows. They do like to attack you from behind, but more often than not they'll shy away from attacking as a mob. Though, it's probably not all that smart to attack as a mob when you're all swinging swords anyway...

But, Assassin's Creed, and a week later, Mass Effect and Kane & Lynch for me.

I'd consider Call of Duty 4, but I played too much in the beta, and might not have had enough time away from it by early November to care again.

I'm glad that GTA IV was delayed now, though. I needed a month off between September and November. Portal did more than well enough to whet my appetite for the coming months.


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2007)

What is so great about GTA IV exactly? It's not like it's adding anything new in the gameplay department for that franchise.


----------



## JonnyCake (Oct 15, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What is so great about GTA IV exactly? It's not like it's adding anything new in the gameplay department for that franchise.



With the lackluster attempts of the whole sandbox killing mofos type game (Saints Row seeming to be the only decent attempt) Rockstar seems to know what they are doing and seem to look at not disappointing it's fan base. Plus it's got a foreigner as the lead character!


----------



## carnage (Oct 15, 2007)

itchy balls are a bitch


----------



## Fang (Oct 15, 2007)

JonnyCake said:


> With the lackluster attempts of the whole sandbox killing mofos type game (Saints Row seeming to be the only decent attempt) Rockstar seems to know what they are doing and seem to look at not disappointing it's fan base. Plus it's got a foreigner as the lead character!



Ah well still, aside from the increased size of the game's engine with next generation consoles for the 360 and PS3, what does it add in terms of gameplay though?



carnage said:


> itchy balls are a bitch



Your such a ball of wisdom.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 15, 2007)

holy crap, there's  a shitload of good games coming out soon.
I mean I´ll be picking up 3 games next month :amazed  (mass effect, bladestorm and assassins creed)


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Ah well still, aside from the increased size of the game's engine with next generation consoles for the 360 and PS3, what does it add in terms of gameplay though?


It doesn't need to change it's formula.  Like Halo, why fix what isn't broken?  It will sell jillions anyways.  As long as it has enough new stuff to call it a sequel which isn't so hard to do these days (low requirements for sequels that is).


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2007)

Carnage was banned?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Carnage was banned?



Got a Wii, and the idiot of this forum gets banned, fucking win


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2007)

But he's suppose to be a Moderator!


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got a Wii, and the idiot of this forum gets banned, fucking win


Gratz.  So now you have 3 current gen consoles and I still have zero n_n awsm

Rumors floating around of a new Perfect Dark in the making, but the question is at this point, will anyone care?
*The Naruwards are BACK*.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> But he's suppose to be a Moderator!



VOTE ME FOR MOD.

EVERY SUNDAY IS NUN DAY, 2 RANDOM USERS POSTS WILL BE MORPHED WITH COPYPASTA IN EVERY TOPIC MADE THAT DAY.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

Goofy 4 prez


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Carnage was banned?



yay



crazymtf said:


> Got a Wii, and the idiot of this forum gets banned, fucking win



win again


ON TOPIC:
*BEAUTIFUL KATAMARI COMES OUT TOMORROW!!*


----------



## Kri (Oct 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Ah well still, aside from the increased size of the game's engine with next generation consoles for the 360 and PS3, what does it add in terms of gameplay though?


A lot, supposedly.

Random exploration and sidequests will supposedly have an effect on the overall course of the game, somehow.

Also, after the initial load time, there will be no loading apparent in game. Entering buildings, changing islands, etcetera, won't require pauses in the gameplay.

You can interact with the terrain more, both with simple physics integration into your walking (rather than canned animations) as well as climbing telephone poles and fire escapes.

Police AI is revamped, and strategy from escaping the search for you is far more difficult than just getting your car painted while the lot of them wait outside, only to not realize it's you with your new colors. You'll need to change cars and things of that nature outside of their search radius, and outside of view of others.

You have to break into cars and hotwire them rather than just getting in if the car is parked, and pedestrians can report things like that to the police.

Combat is being reworked.

Public transportation, bus schedules, etc. are all in the game.

There's more, I'm sure, but I don't feel like looking through this preview, and that's all the wiki has listed so far.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Goofy 4 prez



I second that.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

1up Hands on with Too Human

United got a new target? lol wut

Sounds like it has improved vastly from what it once was.  Honestly, with a little more coaxing I could be more interested in Too Human than Hellgate London.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

> It's not like it's adding anything new in the gameplay department for that franchise.


 It looks like it polishes it up rather nicely. That is what's essential. 



> Also, after the initial load time, there will be no loading apparent in game.


 Initial loading was always the longest.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Initial loading was always the longest.


San Andreas' clothing loads disagree with you heavily.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ON TOPIC:
> *BEAUTIFUL KATAMARI COMES OUT TOMORROW!!*


I wish I had some extra money.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

You've the Orange Box, woman!


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You've the Orange Box, woman!



No, I 'borrowed' the Orange Box from work. 
I'd say Adam was going to bring it with him when/if he visits in December, but harharhar PAL.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Adam? 

And yes, borrowing from work is awesome. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes, my friend Adam.

And borrowing from work is literally the only reason I even bother staying around to work, haha. Though inventory was retarded the other day, so we were on lockdown for awhile, all over some idiot that can't do math correctly.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Doing inventory always sucks. Working extra-hours. >.O

Borrowing and discounts are the fun shit, though.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Inventory wouldn't be that bad if I actually, you know, got paid to be sitting there all night going through games.


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2007)

Assassin's Creed, Mass Effect and TFU are the only games that matter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Inventory wouldn't be that bad if I actually, you know, got paid to be sitting there all night going through games.



Can you send me the Ratchet and Clank game for me please, and Mass Effect.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Can you send me the Ratchet and Clank game for me please, and Mass Effect.



Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction?

Send me 80.00 +shipping and I'll get them to you on the street date. 

*edit;*
Oh shit, I forgot. Would you like to put 5.00 down on a preorder of either? 
You get some stuff or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Don't you get paid the extra hours?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, for real? That's 20 bucks off right?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction?
> 
> Send me 80.00 +shipping and I'll get them to you on the street date.
> 
> ...



80 dollars + shipping for both games?  Don't play with me woman.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Don't you get paid the extra hours?


Depends really.


Kaki said:


> Wow, for real? That's 20 bucks off right?


Welll, Mass Effect is $59.99, and Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction is set at $17.99, apparently. So, both together is 77.98, I believe [my math skills are terrible]. I just really took off tax.


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> 80 dollars + shipping for both games?  Don't play with me woman.


I'm not, boy.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Clank Future: Tools of Destruction is set at 60$ as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm getting Mass Effect coll. ed. :3


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

*edit;*
You're right, Kaki.
Totally looking at the wrong thing, haha.

I could probably front 20.00 though, thats not too bad.
At least, if I wasn't poor at the time.



Sir Slick said:


> I'm getting Mass Effect coll. ed. :3


If I have the money, I will too. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to mention if you have the 360. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> Not to mention if you have the 360. XD



Well, it started working after I left it unplugged on the couch for a couple hours, even the drive door isn't being retarded anymore, which makes me suspicious.

It'll probably explode tomorrow, or if I'm lucky, implode.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Well, it started working after I left it unplugged on the couch for a couple hours, even the drive door isn't being retarded anymore, which makes me suspicious.
> 
> It'll probably explode tomorrow, or if I'm lucky, implode.



You'd have a blackhole60.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> You'd have a blackhole60.



Hahaha, clever.


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

Got the orange box at toys r us the other day I like team fortress but no one is ever playing the damn thing


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Hahaha, clever.


I R smarty :3


Pein said:


> Got the orange box at toys r us the other day I like team fortress but no one is ever playing the damn thing



Probably because shit is glitchy as hell, supposedly.


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

I know I heard valve sent Microsoft a patch but its takes a while for it to get approved.

Oh well I still have halo for multi player gaming.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

Game Informer Gives Mass Effect 9.75


Edit: I have failed you all with an intolerable post of old news.  I am truly sorry.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

Was already known, Stumpy. XD

Check a few pages back, someone typed up the readable part of the review.


----------



## Pein (Oct 16, 2007)

They should have just given it a ten


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2007)

It's not a perfect game, and as such it's not a ten.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

Nothing is a perfect game.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 16, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> It's not a perfect game, and as such it's not a ten.


Perfect games don't exist.  Thus 10's should be given to a game which excels so much that the good either makes the bad unnoticeable or the bad just doesn't matter because it is just that good.

9.75 is good enough for me.

Many apologies for posting old news.  I have disgraced my family name and thus I am unworthy of this life I live.


----------



## little nin (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah nothing can be perfect


----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2007)

I am perfect.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Fang (Oct 16, 2007)

*negs Kakihara* I'll bring the Wraith of Carnage on you like Sony did to it's loyal fans!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 16, 2007)

oh

*goes to play a game and wonders if he cares*


----------



## Kri (Oct 16, 2007)

Apparently GTAIV is aiming for 16-player multiplayer in some form over both platforms (though, likely, not cross-platform).



Sir Slick said:


> It's not a perfect game, and as such it's not a ten.


A ten doesn't represent the epitome of perfection, it represents the most masterful of achievements a game can hope to achieve. Have you ever seen a situation where a performer gets a 10 from one judge and a 9 from another? Obviously the performance wasn't perfect for someone to think it was deserving of a 9, but that doesn't make the other judge any less justified in giving it a 10.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

^I don't get it.

Edit:  Now I do.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Took you long enough. XD


----------



## Kri (Oct 17, 2007)

I just got my Mass Effect reviewed Game Informer, so I'll go back and fill in the blanks, for those who are interested.

Has anyone picked up Beautiful Katamari yet?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

The Xbox 360 Market Place...one shall never find a more laggable hive of scum and villainy.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

That so? What's the issue?


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

It's too laggy.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, you just do your business and get out.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

Kaki, I just played the Fear Expansion Pack demo.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 17, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> The Xbox 360 Market Place...one shall never find a more laggable hive of scum and villainy.



Sux for you. Never had a lag experience with the 360 Market Place.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I just got my Mass Effect reviewed Game Informer, so I'll go back and fill in the blanks, for those who are interested.



Yes please. <3


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

It doesn't happen much, it's rarity to me so I really don't. 

Anyway, I just played the Conan the Barbarian demo, that game looks fucking sweet.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

The demo was ok, the movements were not that fluid to me and the graphics didn't do anything special for me on my SD tv.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

It looked nice on my HDTV.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 17, 2007)

it was ok, but he should be BLONDE! 
not gonna buy it though, it felt kinda old.


----------



## Fang (Oct 17, 2007)

What the hell is a PSN?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 17, 2007)

Playstation Network.

@Kribaby:  Hurry!!!  I need to know that review.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 17, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I just got my Mass Effect reviewed Game Informer, so I'll go back and fill in the blanks, for those who are interested.
> 
> Has anyone picked up Beautiful Katamari yet?


Someone quote this edited post when it is updated ;o I don't know where it is and would rather not look for it.  A link would also work.



Kaki said:


> Exactly! It felt super OLD. I was kinda expecting a bit more considering it's the first DX10 game.


Wrong Conan.  Your thinking Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures the mmorpg.  Which was actually delayed until early next year, so likely the first DX10 game worthy of noting will be Crysis this year unless I'm forgetting another game.


----------



## Kri (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol, I fixed it as soon as I wrote that post. I didn't know people were waiting. I can't quote it, since the whole review was in quotes, but I can test my copypasta skillz:



> Mass Effect (Xbox 360)
> 
> Style: 1-Player Action RPG
> Publisher: Microsoft Game Studios
> ...





> Concept: One of the greatest science fiction sotries ever told, and a new benchmark for view game storytelling.
> 
> Graphics: Every second of gameplay offers the visual quality you have come to expect from Final Fantasy cutscenes.
> 
> ...





> Second Opinion (9.75)
> 
> It's a common RPG phenomenon to find yourself acting the tough guy, care-free of the consequences. I've experienced it dozens if not hundreds of times before, but Mass Effect stopped me dead in my tracks. I'd just chastised one of my companions for doing something stupid, then she looked back up at me with big rounds eyes full of shame, and I felt an emotion that a game's never drawn out of me before: guilt. There is something special about the conversations in Mass Effect. They are a little less like cycling cycling through a dialogue tree and a little more like actually talking to a person. Bioware's epic also has the richly detailed environments of Gears of War, the deep exploration of Oblivion, and a fictional universe almost as compelling as Star Wars. It sounds like the perfect game. And it comes camn near close. The one thing that might turn a few people off is the combat, which has a lof of the little nuances that take a while to get used to. When they all come together the action is breathtaking. Problem is, certain powers/weapon combos allow you to steamroll through waves of enemies, making the game feel easy until the dice rolls turn against you and you find yourself dead within seconds. I want to call this a balancing issue, and I suggest you save often since the auto save isn't great. Still, Mass Effect could very well represent the future of entertainment, and its few flaws shouldn't stop anyone from enjoying the experience.





> First pic: "You can issue commands to your teammates, but you won't be able to take control of them"
> 
> Second pic: "You can create your own male or female lead. The stories for each offer different content, such as love interests"
> 
> ...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd rep you again but it ain't possible.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Holy crap mass effect day one buy

Also the conan demo was crap it felt like a cheap god of war knock off.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well, mine is at home. I'll get back to you on that.
> 
> Exactly! It felt super OLD. I was kinda expecting a bit more considering it's the first DX10 game.
> 
> What kind of tv do you have?



I have a 61" Panasonic 1080p DLP


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 18, 2007)

My student loan is dropping soon, which means, I finally will get my 360 back


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> Holy crap mass effect day one buy


I've had it pre-ordered since end August.


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I have a 61" Panasonic 1080p DLP



Fuck you, Sin. Fuck you.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Did the loan sharks take it, or did you use it as collateral?

And I guess if two of us thing Conan looks old and unimpressive on SD and HD TVs.....the current scoring is against it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Yo Slick.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

-Dooku raep-

sup cracca?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Did the loan sharks take it, or did you use it as collateral?
> 
> And I guess if two of us thing Conan looks old and unimpressive on SD and HD TVs.....the current scoring is against it.



Based on fun factor, I still might get it.  No time soon though.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

hmm, the action seemed too stiff. Maybe if the bosses are cool I would give it a spin.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol someone in the OBD a few weeks ago made a CW Dooku vs Sasuke thread.

It was epic lolz.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Wait, wait... _Cartoon_ Clone Wars Dooku?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Indeed. Well either Clone Wars or CW Adventure (Cartoon) Dooku are both still horridly over-powered monsters.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

There'll probably be plenty of Narutards that jump for Sasuke, no?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

"Look at me I'm _sooo_ rich "



God, I just can't call what is going to be GOTY this time around


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

MASS EFFECT

IT'S GONNA BE MASS EFFECT


I'm seriously going to be irked if Halo gets it.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

From seeing nothing of ME, if it's between those two, I don't really care.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

It's going to be Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

It wont be halo 3 that's for sure.
It's probably going to be bioshock even if its over rated IMHO.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

It's not going to be Bioshock, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Bioshock and Asassins creed sound like better candidates. After all this was Xbox's year.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh wait I think super mario galaxy will be the game of the year I have no real interest in assassins creed yet I need more solid info on that game.

I do know my personal game of the year will be ratchet and clank though I love that series so freaking much.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

Assiasns Creed is not going to get game of the year well not from IGN at least.


Game of the year from IGN is goign to be broken down by these four games

Bioshock
Super Mario Galaxy
Mass Effect


For best FPS this year? Going to be a tough call between Halo 3 and Biochock.. Halo'3 three's only advantage is the multiplayer in this aspect.


Best platformer?  I honestly think IGN will give that to Super mario Galaxy judging by how each main editor in IGN is excited for it.

Best RPG? Well I do not think any RPG can stop mass effect, though Odin sphere was an amazing game the hype for mass effect over at IGN is crazy high.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

> Halo'3 three's only advantage is the multiplayer in this aspect.


 I feel that's a big advantage.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Going by the BETA, I prefer the CoD4 MP more than Halo 3.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

God of war 2 has the same score as bioshock on IGN that too is a contender for GOTY.
Mass effect has the rpg of the year on lock.
Call of duty 4 most likely best shooter of the year.
syphon filter logans shadow as handheld game of the year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2007)

^ though bioshock offered a more fresh feel to the FPS genre which it needed for YEARS and they implemented  that greatly.

GOW2 is just a sequel with really not many major improvements minus the graphics.


Kaki usually IGN does not rate a game just based on its multiplayer, though I bet it will get the best multiplayer game award.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ though bioshock offered a more fresh feel to the FPS genre which it needed for YEARS and they did that greatly.
> 
> GOW2 is just a sequal with really not many major improvements minus the graphics.



Bioshock can be called an updated system shock 2.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

> Going by the BETA, I prefer the CoD4 MP more than Halo 3.


 Of course, but between Halo and Bioshock, which has the better multiplayer? 



> Kaki usually IGN does not rate a game just based on its multiplayer, though I bet it will get the best multiplayer game award.


 Right, thanks, but I would not say that that one factor would make it win overall.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

Seeing as I can only speak for the games that have come out so far, I think it's Bioshock, and depending on just _how good_ CoD4, Mass Effect, Galaxies, and Assassin's Creed are, I can still see it going to Bioshock. In my opinion Bioshock is a step forward for the gaming industry, from a pacing and story telling standpoint at the very least. Even if it wasn't as good as SS2 or Deus Ex, it is still, easily a game of the year. I believe that this is the critical consensus aswell.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Of course, but between Halo and Bioshock, which has the better multiplayer?


Whee, rhetorics.


slimscane said:


> Seeing as I can only speak for the games that have come out so far, I think it's Bioshock, and depending on just _how good_ CoD4, Mass Effect, Galaxies, and Assassin's Creed are, I can still see it going to Bioshock. In my opinion Bioshock is a step forward for the gaming industry, from a pacing and story telling standpoint at the very least. Even if it wasn't as good as SS2 or Deus Ex, it is still, easily a game of the year. I believe that this is the critical consensus aswell.


Mass Effect is coming from BioWare and is being written by Drew Karpyshyn. That alone makes for a kick arse storyline. KotOR pride, baby.

BioShock is one of the better games that has been released this year, but _the_ best?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

I have no doubt in my mind that Mass Effect is going to be stellar, but remember that it is part of a planned trilogy, which means that the story shouldn't really be closed after the first.

I would call Bioshock easily one of the better games of this generation... or decade. Yeah, I actually don't think that it's too much of a stretch.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

I think past a year could be a stretch. You have no idea what could be coming out in a few years. And what about Irrational games, do you think they are done for?


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Irrational games are done since their called 2k Boston/Australia now


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I have no doubt in my mind that Mass Effect is going to be stellar, but remember that it is part of a planned trilogy, which means that the story shouldn't really be closed after the first.


I hope not. But still, books between games. <3


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

There needs to be a remake of Dark Forces II for the 360.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I think past a year could be a stretch. You have no idea what could be coming out in a few years. And what about Irrational games, do you think they are done for?



Well, I meant "so far". I don't think Irrational is done for (it's only done for in name). If Irrational is gone, then so is Bioware, I won't accept that


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2007)

Bioshock
Mass Effect
Halo 3
Super Mario Galaxy

It's clear to me, at least, that those will be the contenders. I don't believe that Halo 2 will be the best of those in the category, but with the largest success of game launch in history, it'd be a little foolish to think it wouldn't be up there.

The reason I don't believe that Assassin's Creed will be, at the very least, because it's multiplatform. I can't say as to why that matters, but from that sense, I think that God of War II has a better chance.

At any rate, my vote goes to Mass Effect. It's _BioWare_.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> There needs to be a remake of Dark Forces II for the 360.



What is with people and remakes I would rather have the devs try to do something original then  holding back their creativity with old formula's.

If lucas arts were to make a remake let it be for grimm fandango and not another star wars games.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Grimm Fandango is shit compared to Sam & Max, much less trying to have it remade over Dark Forces.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Grimm fandango is shit since when sam and max are garbage in comparison.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein, comprehension please. I was saying that Grimm is shit compared to Sam and Max. And Dark Forces was considered the best PC game of all time for a reason before Half-Life.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Bioshock is far from getting "Game of the Year" at any reputable awards ceremony.* 

Thing is, Bioshock is riding the "shock wave" of Gears of War's success from last year. By the time Gears came out, winter of 2006, nearly all of the cookie cutter critics had jumped on some other game's "goty bandwagon". 
However, a few "reputable" critics, as well as, many experienced industry specialist and Epic/xbox360 followers, had been eagerly anticipating the release of Gears of War, all year.

When Gears first released, many cookie-cutter critics, who don't know the difference between a good game and an overrated one, branded Gears of War with ratings that were just a bit lower than the perfect scores that they had already given to their previously picked favorites for the year.
Needless to say, many critics had egg on their face as they realized the magnitude of Gears' growing success and the fact that everyone in the industry would eventually recognize it's superiority over all the games of 2006 (except, maybe, Oblivion).

For a cookie-cutter bandwagon rider, the easiest way to clean the egg off your face is to "jump on board" of the most successful bandwagon, the following year. At least that's their reasoning.
So if Gears, a slightly innovative xbox360 game with superb graphics won the year before; then Bioshock, a xbox360 game that promised major innovation and showcased truly next-gen graphics, throwing in an artsy-fartsy director's styling to ice the cake, would definitely be the "Clear-Choice" for cookie-cutter critics throughout the industry. At least that's their reasoning. 
Thus, completing the utterly predictable cycle that produces at least one truly overrated game, every year or so, in the gaming industry.

In 2006, it was the Xbox360 console Gamers that decided the "Game of the Year". If the generic-critics are expecting 2007 to be the same, and think that Bioshock is the game, then they are truly clueless. 
Bioshock has not been received nearly as well, by the Xbox360 community, as Gears or Oblivion was. However, there are several 2007 games that have. 




Bioshock is a good game. However, it's far from amazing, and there were some truly amazing games that were released in 2007.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Bioshock is far from getting "Game of the Year" at any reputable awards ceremony.*
> 
> Thing is, Bioshock is riding the "shock wave" of Gears of War's success from last year. By the time Gears came out, winter of 2006, nearly all of the cookie cutter critics had jumped on some other game's "goty bandwagon".
> However, a few "reputable" critics, as well as, many experienced industry specialist and Epic/xbox360 followers, had been eagerly anticipating the release of Gears of War, all year.
> ...



Though i agree bioshock is far from GOTY i'd like to see what you think should be it.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

God of war 2 < Bioshock


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> At any rate, my vote goes to Mass Effect. It's _BioWare_.



Can I get a "HELL YEAH"?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Dark Forces II for Game of the Century.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Though i agree bioshock is far from GOTY i'd like to see what you think should be it.


Unlike most bandwagon riding, highly biased, clueless gamers; I have a habit of waiting until all the games of the year have been released, before I form an opinion on what I feel is the....... Game of the Year..............

.......At least that's MY reasoning.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

What's your prediction, then?


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Slick, combine your power in the Force with mind to mindrape the developers of TFU to release it early.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

I think Halo 3 is winning that award if you look at the overall effect it had, even though Mass Effect, Uncharted, Bioshock, or Galaxy is better than it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> What's your prediction, then?


If you're asking me that question, perhaps you should take a closer look at my posts.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Slick, combine your power in the Force with mind to mindrape the developers of TFU to release it early.


I'd rather fuck over George and get him to approve KotOR3. I want that one more. >.>


Rockst☆r Sin said:


> I think Halo 3 is winning that award if you look at the overall effect it had, even though Mass Effect, Uncharted, or Bioshock is better than it.



If I had to rate Halo, I wouldn't give it more than an 8, 8.2.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *Bioshock is far from getting "Game of the Year" at any reputable awards ceremony.*
> 
> Thing is, Bioshock is riding the "shock wave" of Gears of War's success from last year. By the time Gears came out, winter of 2006, nearly all of the cookie cutter critics had jumped on some other game's "goty bandwagon".
> However, a few "reputable" critics, as well as, many experienced industry specialist and Epic/xbox360 followers, had been eagerly anticipating the release of Gears of War, all year.
> ...



Excuse me? Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but you can't base it up with things that aren't true.
. How can you say that it hasn't been received as well as Gears or Oblivion? Also, how can you justify it riding on the tails of GoW? That just doesn't make any since. Not only is Bioshock the highest rated 360 game, but it is 10th best rated game of all time. I love how you call them "cookie-cutter" reviewers, as if games like Bioshock come out every few months. With the exception of a handful of PC greats (SS2, HL, etc) I _defy_ you to find a game with a fresher thematic angle, more involved story telling, and better pacing. Seriously, just because you think a game is over-rated doesn't mean it is, and no color of text you type in can change it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> I'd rather fuck over George and get him to approve KotOR3. I want that one more. >.>



You can't bloody have both KoTOR 3 and Mass Effect.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Overall, Halo 3 has a better accumulative score than Bioshock or vice versa?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

Vice versa.


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2007)

If you're insinuating that those who have already formed preliminary opinions are inherently clueless, biased, and 'bandwagon riding,' then the thin air atop that soapbox of yours is misleading you. Strangely enough, opinions are pefectly capable of changing when something comes along that suggests they should.

If Mass Effect releases, and turns out to be garbage, are you assuming that I would still back it for Game of the Year? Simply because my opinion is formed before the game is released does not make me ill-informed. The fact of the matter is, every game that BioWare has put out has recieved *numerous* awards. Backing them is simply a matter of probability.

As far as Halo 3 is concerned, the simple fact that its advertising campaign completely engulfed the media and formed Halo 3 into godsend, whether deserving or not, would be enough to safely assume that it would be amoung the top 5 choices.

Bioshock has received critical acclaim from nearly every outlet that was in a position to review it; your opinion differs, as everyone has the right to, but that doesn't make Bioshock any less deserving of its accomplishments.

Super Mario Galaxy may _possibly_ fall short of expectations, but considering that the general notion so far is that it exceeds the success of Super Mario 64, it would make another safe bet for top 5.

I'm not going to bother touching your bandwagon reviewer Gears of War comment.

So, you see, it's hardly a biased mindset that brings me to the suggestions I've made. It's simple logic.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 18, 2007)

Shit, then Bioshock might get it.  I hope Mass Effect has a higher score than both though, which will be a very hard thing to do.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 18, 2007)

mass effect is gonna rip Halo 3 a new one, literally its gonna make a second disc slot in the x-box.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Excuse me? Everyone is entitled to an opinion, but you can't base it up with things that aren't true.
> . How can you say that it hasn't been received as well as Gears or Oblivion? Also, how can you justify it riding on the tails of GoW? That just doesn't make any since. Not only is Bioshock the highest rated 360 game, but it is 10th best rated game of all time. I love how you call them "cookie-cutter" reviewers, as if games like Bioshock come out every few months. With the exception of a handful of PC greats (SS2, HL, etc) I _defy_ you to find a game with a fresher thematic angle, more involved story telling, and better pacing. Seriously, just because you think a game is over-rated doesn't mean it is, and no color of text you type in can change it.


-I respect your right to voice your biased opinion of how Epic a game Bioshock is.
-I, also, admire the aggressive manner in which you defend the reputation of one of your favorite games.
-However, what I can't let slide is the fact that you seem to fail at recognizing the difference between critic ratings and how well a game has been received by the "Xbox360 community".





The_X_box_360 said:


> Bioshock has not been received nearly as well, by the Xbox360 community, as Gears or Oblivion was. However, there are several 2007 games that have.



The sales of Bioshock, on the 360, are comical in comparison to the top sellers of the shooter genre, this year, on the 360. 

The critics can rate it #1, call it the best game of all time, hail it as the Mona-Lisa of gaming and brand it as the industry's "Holy Grail". 
None of that will change the fact that only a few gamers bought into the crap that they were selling. Critics get it wrong all the time, and they will continue to get it wrong, in the future. 

The ratings from critics doesn't determine what's a good or bad game. That's decided by the work of the developers and how well a game is recieved by gamers/consumers.....


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 18, 2007)

halo 3 wont win the award. for some companies maybee because they ride its cock.
Sure it had a crazy media blitz but the game itself was not that crazy.

assassins creed would have a chance but i think the combat might deter some people from giving it GOTY.

Orange box has a good chance to win but people will prolly shy away from it because half life 2 was released long ago.

About bioshock sales.

How much did it sell on PC? Since its cross platform do you think a person who has a 360 and a top end PC would buy the 360 version over the pc. Of course not. So alot of the buyers that own both pc and 360 went towards pc over 360 lowering its sales.


----------



## little nin (Oct 18, 2007)

what award is it? game of the year?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> "Look at me I'm _sooo_ rich "
> 
> 
> 
> God, I just can't call what is going to be GOTY this time around



Battletoads, which came out in 1991, will still be GOTY.

That or...teh haloz. Even if I don't agree with that, it seems to be running the same punch Gears did last year. Another one I don't agree with.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Idiot, it can't be game of the year, but it can encompass any game that is unknown.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 18, 2007)

HEY, WHEN DUKE NUKEM FOREVER COMES OUT, IT WILL WIN GOTY EVERY YEAR UNTIL ITS SEQUEL COMES OUT.

Thats just how awesome Battletoads and Duke Nukem are, to win awards for games released that year when they aren't released that year. >_>


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Battle Toads was awesome.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

Has battletoads been released on live arcade?


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> Has battletoads been released on live arcade?



Nope it has not been released YET.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

I want ninja gaiden on arcade


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 18, 2007)

Pein said:


> I want ninja gaiden on arcade



Yeah same here... I know the Wii has it available in their Wii Virtual Console thingy (Ninja Gaiden and Ninja Gaiden II from the NES days).


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Dude, is your sig from a crossover comic or something?


----------



## slimscane (Oct 18, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> -I respect your right to voice your biased opinion of how Epic a game Bioshock is.
> -I, also, admire the aggressive manner in which you defend the reputation of one of your favorite games.
> -However, what I can't let slide is the fact that you seem to fail at recognizing the difference between critic ratings and how well a game has been received by the "Xbox360 community".
> 
> ...


 I was pretty aggressive wasn't I?

Bioshock did sell very well though, over 1.5 million last I heard. But if you only went by sales to see what the community thought was better than anything else then  are the three best games for the system.

chart is hard to read, replace GHII with ES4


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

Gears of War is better then Bioshock.


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2007)

Bioshock hasn't sold 1.5 million, but _shipped_ 1.5 million in August. Total sales for the 360 mark 641,000, which certainly isn't bad. Even so, comparing something like Gears of War, which benefitted from both holiday sales as well as aggressive Microsoft marketing, to a third-party original IP with the benefit of neither is a little unfair to say the least.

I wouldn't be surprised if most poeple who went for Bioshock hadn't even heard of it until the demo. I had certainly been following it, vigorously, but that isn't the case with everyone.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

All's fair, love and war.


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2007)

As far as sales figures and "community reception", no it isn't. The advertisement of Gears of War is directly correlated with its sales figures. I'm not saying that it wasn't deserving of selling that many units, but with a similar advertising campaign the results would be different for Bioshock. Citing their numbers as a way of suggesting that the community doesn't like Bioshock is completely ignoring several other factors that likely play a much larger role.

I could have sold a million units of Sneak King in a week with as much advertising push as Halo 3 got. Does that make the game any better?

Alas, I'm arguing too much. I think it's a lack of Katamari in my life.


----------



## Kri (Oct 18, 2007)

I apologize for the double-post no jutsu, but this is an entirely unrelated note:

guy

The third character spotlight video. It highlights more major characters than the previous ones have. It's very nice, except for Kaiden, who I unfortunately hate already just for sounding like like Carth Onasi.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool. and btw Gow is not better than Bioshock imo.


----------



## Pein (Oct 18, 2007)

I like a lot of games better then gears and bioshock I've recently been playing phantom hourglass and I already prefer it over the both of them.


----------



## Fang (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm looking forward to Conan.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 18, 2007)

Halo 3!! =D. I need more friends on this acc. Add me people xD gamertag is: IknoIcan


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> -I respect your right to voice your biased opinion of how Epic a game Bioshock is.
> -I, also, admire the aggressive manner in which you defend the reputation of one of your favorite games.
> -However, what I can't let slide is the fact that you seem to fail at recognizing the difference between critic ratings and how well a game has been received by the "Xbox360 community".
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if your aware of this, but your basically saying one of the big determining factors of whether a game is good or not is if a lot of people buy it.  Simply preposterous.

BioShock isn't Halo.  BioShock didn't have millions of dollars worth of advertising.  BioShock isn't a game that will appeal to the masses the way Gears and Halo do, so naturally it won't sell as much.  Citing the metascore as a source of how good the game generally is is a much better source than sales.  See Psychonauts.  While the critical scores weren't mindblowing in its case, the game was still a great game yet sold like shit.

damn this has gone on for a while I didn't read all the other pieces of the conversation so i may be missing out on something here.  no time tho

edit: Okay so it's more of a will BioShock be GotY material.  Though it is never something everyone can agree on, we will see people give GotY to BioShock, Halo 3, Mass Effect (probably), and hell I wouldn't be suprised if someone gave their GotY to Portal simply because of the nature of the game.  Even that british ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who's job it is to bash all the popular game titles out there couldn't say anything bad about portal which will probably make that his GotY (not that his GotY nomination is all that important).

Game of the Year is nothing to get bent out of shape about.  If you don't agree with the opinions of the mass media then thats perfectly fine, but the truth of the matter is that this is the mass media and while their ratings are not a direct reflection of sales it is just their opinion of the games.  Just like you and I have opinions on game.  We just don't get paid to voice our opinions and give a rating to the games the way they do.

color of text does not reflect any emotion that may or may not be tied to the text which is colored


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 19, 2007)

That is by far the most colourful post I've ever seen.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Guys, how about we make a GOTY predictions thread.  Will decide on what should be the prize if you were correct.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Guys, how about we make a GOTY predictions thread.  Will decide on what should be the prize if you were correct.


Would be nice as long as it doesn't dissolve into petty arguments and flame wars, but I feel like most people here can be fairly civil on it.

edit: Fuck it.  Let me try to make it since I totally need more stuff to distract me from studying.  We'll see how it does.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> edit: Okay so it's more of a will BioShock be GotY material.  Though it is never something everyone can agree on, we will see people give GotY to BioShock, Halo 3, Mass Effect (probably), and hell I wouldn't be suprised if someone gave their GotY to Portal simply because of the nature of the game.  Even that british ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who's job it is to bash all the popular game titles out there couldn't say anything bad about portal which will probably make that his GotY (not that his GotY nomination is all that important).


You mean Yahtzee? XD



My GotY nomination goes out to Mass Effect, easily.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone remember Psi-Ops:Mindgate Conspiracy?


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

My vote is either Bioshock or Mass Effect.  I'll have to decide before Stmpy makes that thread.  Glad you guys like my idea though.


----------



## Kri (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember following it before it came out, but I've never played it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> My GotY nomination goes out to Mass Effect, easily.


Right the game you haven't played.  Refer to my GotY thread for now I suppose.  Will clean up later, but for now heading to class.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Good intro Stumpy.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Right the game you haven't played.  Refer to my GotY thread for now I suppose.  Will clean up later, but for now heading to class.



My love for KotOR (favourite game of all time), liking of the prequel novel by Karpyshyn and general lovelovelove for BioWare make me say it. I expect the gameplay to be somewhat okay and perhaps a bit lacking at times, but the story will probably counter it easily for me. Story, experience and gameplay are, to me, the most important aspect of a game, graphics and such come afterwards.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Anyone remember Psi-Ops:Mindgate Conspiracy?



Yeah that game was awsome.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> My love for KotOR (favourite game of all time), liking of the prequel novel by Karpyshyn and general lovelovelove for BioWare make me say it. I expect the gameplay to be somewhat okay and perhaps a bit lacking at times, but the story will probably counter it easily for me. Story, experience and gameplay are, to me, the most important aspect of a game, graphics and such come afterwards.


That's basicaly the way I feel the game would be for me as well.  No doubt BioWare knows wtf they are doing by now with these kind of games, but saying a game that isn't out is already your GotY is a statement I don't support.  Predicting that it will most likely be your GotY is perfectly fine though.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

To be honest, I've yet to be blown away by ANY game this year.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2007)

I was expecting to be blown away by BioShock, but I finally got to play the demo recently and I was just too impatient to get enveloped into the atmosphere and story.  Stopped playing it so I wouldn't ruin the experience until I am ready.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

I found the demo more appealing than the actual game to be honest. Bought the game, played it for a while, tried to get into it, but just couldn't. Ended up returning it to the store. Mass Effect is the first game in a while to get me this hyped up.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Yeah that game was awsome.



Blowing up people's heads is awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 19, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> To be honest, I've yet to be blown away by ANY game this year.



How can you be when it's Mass Effect this, Mass Effect that every second.  You played a couple of games but they will never compare to the moment you actually play Mass Effect.  No game really going to blow you away this year besides that game.


----------



## Fang (Oct 19, 2007)

I haven't touched Halo 3 in over a week. Why? Because that game was something I put on a pedestal with the original Halo as it's benchmark and I was disappointed that it didn't come close to my expectations.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 19, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> How can you be when it's Mass Effect this, Mass Effect that every second.  You played a couple of games but they will never compare to the moment you actually play Mass Effect.  No game really going to blow you away this year besides that game.



Ding ding ding, bingo.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I haven't touched Halo 3 in over a week. Why? Because that game was something I put on a pedestal with the original Halo as it's benchmark and I was disappointed that it didn't come close to my expectations.



I have to admit I only play with my friends now these days. I sometimes go at it with random people when I'm in the mood. But the majority of my Halo 3 matches are coming from those played with friends.

It just isn't as fun as I thought it would be. The rarity of finding a party of good teammates is like .0001 % or something (the worst part is I'm not even mentioning skill of how good they are). Plus I realized after my first week people abuse the file complaint system. I do the same things I did when playing Gears of War yet people are just complete stiffs. So far been reported for Trash-talking (good natured social slayer. I guess cause it was a kid that he took it seriously) and Unsportsmanlike conduct (team killing. I congratulated my teammate who got the winning score by sticking him and him and his buddy (playing as a guest) blew up. At least those are the only forms of team killing I have displayed... all the others were pure accidental... got in my line of fire etc.) . They were all lighthearted I even mention it. So I just stick with friends now. It's so not worth it if in a couple of days I will get banned because of people who take things seriously.

Anyways when it comes to the GotY discussion somehow I see the 360 games going at it with little or no competition from the other console platforms. No game this year has really impressed me that much when it comes to the PS3. Probably next year (Killzone 2, MGS4, whatever that dude said when mentioning how impressive the 360 numbers were at the month of September).  At this point I would give a slight advantage on BioShock simply for their score at MetaCritic as well as what I have seen out of the game. If only Halo 3 was enjoyable with the community not just your friends or people you feel know what the deal is it would have been my personal choice. I honestly can't wait for two games coming out. Assassins Creed and Mass Effect. People say Assassins Creed won't be that deep of a game. But I think somehow it will be a deep game. I've been constantly keeping up with the info and I can say I'm excited after yeah I admit I was a tad bit worried how good it would be after E3. Then there is Mass Effect. I have yet to see BioWare go wrong as far as WRPG's go. So I'm excited with that. Pretty much that is my take.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sir Slick said:


> To be honest, I've yet to be blown away by ANY game this year.


True 'dat....





Potentialflip said:


> Anyways when it comes to the GotY discussion somehow I see the 360 games going at it with little or no competition from the other console platforms* or the PC.*


*Fixed*

True 'dat....






Potentialflip said:


> If only Halo 3 was enjoyable with the community not just your friends or people you feel know what the deal is it would have been my personal choice.


There are several inherent flaws at the core of Bungie's match-making and leveling system that, coincidentally, set an environment that can be unfriendly to casual gameplay....... "imo"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2007)

September numbers for 360 were great but not as great as I was expecting. Though we have a discussion thread for the sale figures! we should chat there, speaking of Neogaff made charts for overall sale figures, I'm going to post those soon because people will be shocked.

Also God of War 2 came out this year and do not forget mario galaxy :0 going to be a rough choice over at IGN, heck even the orange box.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh god of war 2 was so awesome. But mario Galaxy also looks cool. Halo was epic but not game of the year for me. Maybe assasins creed, loving everything i see so far. Man i dunno, gotta wait till it's over i guess


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 20, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> There are several inherent flaws at the core of Bungie's match-making and leveling system that, coincidentally, set an environment that can be unfriendly to casual gameplay....... "imo"



To be honest I was mostly talking about the Social Playlist or Unranked Playlists so match-making and leveling aren't really taken into account. I know all about the whole flawed system that is the MM playlists in Halo 3 MP that is why I have yet to touch that area in a while. 

Social should be in a way a laid back fun atmosphere with competitiveness not a bore is what I was really trying to get at. When I look at the experiences. It feels funny because in Gears of War. In Unranked matches it really was like that and Ranked was a bore. In Halo 3 sadly Ranked is a little flawed at the moment (but it's not like I want to play ranked in the first place) and Social is a bore so you might as well resort to System Link games.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 20, 2007)

Games i like on 360 so far are:

Halo 3: Great Multiplayer. One of the main reasons why I have and play it.
Gears of War: I dont like the multiplayer in this but the campaign is fun.
Bioshock: Amazing game =/. Was really fun to me.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Megaman Star Force for GotY.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Megaman Star Force for GotY.



For the...Most tedious, uninspired, and the reason a franchise would warrant a death Game of the Year?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

It's Megaman. 


And the one thing I liked most about the game were actually those specs the kid had. Those were awesome.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 20, 2007)

lol@the Game of Year thread ending up in the landfill after one day.  Wow.


----------



## Fang (Oct 20, 2007)

Glad I didn't post there.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2007)

Halo 3 was a good game, but it wasnt to my expectations and I havent played it for a while.

Ah well I still have Assassin's Creed that i'm sure will blow me away.(  not long now until I finally get my hands on it )


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 20, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> lol@the Game of Year thread ending up in the landfill after one day.  Wow.


It was at my own request because it was full of fail.  Intolerable.


----------



## carnage (Oct 20, 2007)

Are websites selling the blasted falcon 360s yet


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> The pedobear from the BH?



Yuuuuuuup.

Although DS is Samurai Paedo Bear.


----------



## Kri (Oct 21, 2007)

%20One%20Piece%20327(HD).srt"]right click and save as

It looks like the game has gone gold, to have Achievements unlockable. That makes sense, with less than a month until release. I can't say I'm not jealous that this guy has it and not me, though...


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2007)

...wtf? Mass Effect achievements? O.o


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 21, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> %20One%20Piece%20327(HD).srt"]right click and save as
> 
> It looks like the game has gone gold, to have Achievements unlockable. That makes sense, with less than a month until release. I can't say I'm not jealous that this guy has it and not me, though...



Hm, it's quite interesting because when you click to check which achievements this person has nothing comes up.


----------



## Kri (Oct 21, 2007)

He must have gotten in trouble. There's a thread about it on Xbox.com, so it probably didn't take long for the right people to find out. It used to show Mass Effect on there, with 2 out of 45 Achievements unlocked.

I guess Karsa is going to have to back me up on this one, as the only person in this thread that clicked the link soon enough.


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Mass Effect.


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

I dunno how anyone has the game  but damn


----------



## Itachi3 (Oct 21, 2007)

what is this? anyoen care to enlighten me?


----------



## Kri (Oct 21, 2007)

There was a guy on the Xbox forums claiming his friend was playing, but that he couldn't say who. When, obviously, nobody believed him, he gave us the link to the guys gamercard, and he wasn't lying. The guy even unlocked 2/45 Achievements, which hints that he was playing a possibly finished build.

Now, though, his entire list his hidden, probably because it's considered a Microsoft leak. They tend not to like those. The guy's 'friend' assures the thread that he's fine and that he has to lay low now, but that's neither here nor there.

The point was, someone's playing Mass Effect an entire month early recreationally.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

this is some bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the Conan game?


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

saw a demo for it, looked really really shit

so much potential but damn it looked crap


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

It looked alright to me, I love the entrail effects but the combat could use some revamping.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

its slacking in the graphics dept to me


----------



## Fang (Oct 21, 2007)

Well that demo was released like a month ago, so they should've had time to optimize it.


----------



## little nin (Oct 21, 2007)

we can only hope


----------



## Kaki (Oct 21, 2007)

Conan: Not that great at all.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 22, 2007)

Is no one except for me having problems getting enough money for your videogame fix. Im having to borrow money to get CoD 4, I gotz no money


----------



## carnage (Oct 22, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Is no one except for me having problems getting enough money for your videogame fix. Im having to borrow money to get CoD 4, I gotz no money



Credit cards are always seem to work



little nin said:


> its slacking in the graphics dept to me



Gameplay and fun factor> graphics


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2007)

hell yeah I'm getting Naruto next week.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 22, 2007)

I want to get naruto aswell , guess im gonna have to sell some shit.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

> Gameplay and fun factor> graphics


Right, it's also slacking in the smooth and fun gameplay department.


----------



## Pein (Oct 22, 2007)

If the naruto game is a good fighting system I want to hold a tournament also is this the first online naruto game?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess it's the first online. The PSP one could go wifi system to system, but that's not as strong. 

I don't know about the fighting system. Narutimatte Hero is better for tornys, except the first one that is a bit off.


----------



## Kri (Oct 22, 2007)

Mass Effect went Gold.

I guess that kid was playing the full retail build afterall.


----------



## Pein (Oct 22, 2007)

Those games are usually done for awhile they just need time to print and advertise also for reviews.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 23, 2007)

I want a fall update already.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 23, 2007)

Pretty sure everyone is waiting for it and are anxious as to what it brings out. 

Other news while the whole HD-DVD Drive 360 is still a rumor at this point. A fourth or rather a replacement for Core Consoles has finally popped up. It is called the *XBox 360 Arcade*.



			
				Major Nelson said:
			
		

> Even though some information has been out there for a while, tonight we officially announced the Xbox 360 Arcade console. Here are some of the particulars :
> 
> * Available now in most stores for US $279.99
> * Comes with a wireless controller
> ...



The press release... XBox 360 Arcade Press Release


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 23, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Mass Effect went Gold.
> 
> I guess that kid was playing the full retail build afterall.



REJOICE!


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder if whoever played the game and got the 2 achievements  works for the companies developing mass effect.


----------



## Kri (Oct 23, 2007)

He wasn't a BioWare employee. Supposedly his father works at Microsoft, and was probably able to grab a freshly printed copy for his son. It pays to have connections, I guess.

@Xbox 360 Arcade

He's right about the information being out for a while. Apart from rumors stretching back over a month ago, it was already on shelves in some areas more than a week before they chose to acknowledge its existence. Why were they so quiet about it? It's like the HDMI deal, where they were already being purchased in stores before Microsoft announced the design change.

At least they're finally admitting it's out there now. And barely marked over the Wii, too. I just hope it works out for them. Low end models tend to be a turn-off when you compare them to what you get in the higher-end SKUs.


----------



## carnage (Oct 23, 2007)

speaking of all that kribaby are the falcon 360s really out? if so are they available on websites?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 23, 2007)

carnage said:


> speaking of all that kribaby are the falcon 360s really out? if so are they available on websites?



*referrs to thread title*


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 23, 2007)

Xbox 360 shoes


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

^Yes that is needed why?  Though I do miss the Power Glove =/


----------



## Kaki (Oct 23, 2007)

Fashion, they are kinda cool.


----------



## rockstar sin (Oct 23, 2007)

Those sneakers are cursed.  Mess around and walk with them and get the 3 rings of death and something bad happens to you.   I'll pass.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 23, 2007)

carnage said:


> speaking of all that kribaby are the falcon 360s really out? if so are they available on websites?



lol yea thread title sir.  but even though they are out now there is no external way to tell if your looking at a falcon or an old one as far as I know.  Maybe perhaps if the manufacturing date is on it somewhere you could hope its a falcon but even still it's taking a chance.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2007)

nobody wants those damn shoes unless I'm the only one.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol @ the XBOX shoes.

Assassin's Creed's acheivement list was revealed today, it looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 23, 2007)

oooh, anything noteworthy from it?
I hate all these "complete chapter x" achievments. I love the more wacky ones that some games have (especially kill X number of enemies xD)


----------



## Kri (Oct 23, 2007)

You're in luck, then. Most of them seem to be Kill X Many People or Kill X Many People This Way or Fight For This Long. Then there's a few Kill All of These and Find All of Those.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 23, 2007)

wohoo, now we´re talking 

I want to know how long assassins creed will be >___>
most games I´ve bought these days have been too short


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 23, 2007)

I heard the sotryline if you complete it is about 14 hours but if you complete the whole game with all the side missions and collectibles throughout it totals to about 40 hours, i'll try for a link it was in a dev video, we all know how developers like to over estimate how long there games will be so I dont expect it to be nearly that long.

Yeah the achievements are pretty mixed, Kill X ammount collect everyone one of blah blah but also there is  14 secret achievements that havent been revealed yet, so heh.


----------



## Arishem (Oct 24, 2007)

This would be untold amounts of awesome if it happens to be true.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> This would be untold amounts of awesome if it happens to be true.



I like what I see, jesus make this be true.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Is it me, or does the NFS: PS demo suck bawlz?


Also, the idea of a KotOR MMORPG repulses me. Do not want.


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

I liked the demo it certainly feels and looks better then nfs carbon


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

The controls felt way off to me.



Why is there no Mass Effect demo yet? ;-;


----------



## Pein (Oct 24, 2007)

like the demo matters your going to buy it but bioware is probably working on one


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Of course I'm going to buy it, but I want an interactive teaser to make me work up the saliva and keep me entertained until the months wait is over. >.>


----------



## Fang (Oct 24, 2007)

Knights of the Old Republic sequel....


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 24, 2007)

Guitar Hero III is bad for my mental sanity. Whenever I start playing my eyes go out of focus or something and the screen starts moving. _Not_ a good sign.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 24, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> This would be untold amounts of awesome if it happens to be true.



This is a pretty old rumor only difference is that this time there is an actual source for where the rumor is coming from. Could be a good thing and a bad thing. Making a classic RPG into an MMO is somewhat of a risk no matter what reputation BioWare has as a developer. One being that there is already a Star Wars MMO (not all that great in my opinion) already out there. 

So in my personal take I put this as highly doubtful. I'm looking more if BioWare has some secret RPG up it's sleeve. Please let it be Baldur's Gate MMO.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 24, 2007)

^ The SWG by sony they have a contract that soon to run out ( Going off by whats happening at the star wars galaxy boards ) about the star wars license  plus Lucas arts kinda took over most of the development of that game. IT is highly possible that they can make a star wars based MMORPG.


----------



## General Mustang (Oct 24, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> This would be untold amounts of awesome if it happens to be true.



O...M....F....G.... PLEASE BE TRUE


----------



## carnage (Oct 24, 2007)

they have to ruin star wars somehow I guess this is how they will do it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Oct 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> they have to ruin star wars somehow I guess this is how they will do it.



It has already happened with something called the prequels to the original saga.

Anyways just things to consider...
- EA and LucasArts together?
- The speculation really just sprouting stuff rather than giving hard evidence... Regarding the SWG numbers. Could be true but really they just threw that number out there.
- Looks at the interview about the secretive MMO project. I think you can click on it. It's the one regarding BioWare/Pandemic Studios Buyout. 
- BioWare are some very secretive people. Looks at how they are handling Mass Effect. Yet they say a source inside BioWare has officially leaked it out?! I call bullSh*T. 

It would be good and hey if it's BioWare and if that is what EA was so excited about when acquiring them. One must thing it to be a big game. Just right now unless some good reporting is done I truly doubt this game is KotOR related.


----------



## little nin (Oct 28, 2007)

what's the new need for speed like?


----------



## MrSpew (Oct 28, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Guitar Hero III is bad for my mental sanity. Whenever I start playing my eyes go out of focus or something and the screen starts moving. _Not_ a good sign.


It'll happen in any game where you have to focus on specific points, mainly music games.  It happens to me in Amplitude, Rez, Guitar Hero and a few other games, don't worry, it's normal.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Carnage was banned again?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

MrSpew said:


> It'll happen in any game where you have to focus on specific points, mainly music games.  It happens to me in Amplitude, Rez, Guitar Hero and a few other games, don't worry, it's normal.


It might be normal, but it's not good for my mental sanity. XD


Shiroi Kiba said:


> Carnage was banned again?



Yes. That's what you get for continuous fucktarding, I guess.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope he gets fully banned, he's an asshole. Any of you getting Naruto, i hope its a decent fighter but im not too keen on how the super moves are performed.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 28, 2007)

I heard PSN is getting its update. I want my fall update and I heard that IPTV is going to be introduced to the 360.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

Ya, I'm going to check it out. But it will have to have more than what I've heard to be good. 

RotN is more of an action game, but the fights look better than GNT.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Am I the only person who wants the KOTOR sequel to not be a MMO?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I hope he gets fully banned, he's an asshole. Any of you getting Naruto, i hope its a decent fighter but im not too keen on how the super moves are performed.



Yeah i think i am. It looks fun. With it i'ma pick up either folklore or manhunt 2, mattering if they fixed the stealth in manhunt, if not it's folklore and naruto.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

Which version looks better PS2 or wii? jk...

Well, I saw the boobie trailer of Conan, and it looked much better.....I may check it out now. I wonder why the demo was so weak.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmm, I wonder if they'll ever bring the Victorious Boxers series to the 360. Would be quite awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Which version looks better PS2 or wii? jk...
> 
> Well, I saw the boobie trailer of Conan, and it looked much better.....I may check it out now. I wonder why the demo was so weak.



Both look the same, i just will get it for Wii since i need my collection to grow 

@Karsa - Oh god, Ippo online = fucking win


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

That game provided many lulz. 

Well, of course I'll get the ps2 and see if the ps3 can do anything with it. Though, it could have done really well with current graphics. 
I still can't believe it's coming to Wii.....


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

I told ya'll that Conan is going to be a good game.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

Ippo with the 360 speed/graphics potential.  And yes, online'd be too fucking ace, although I fear it'll be like Fight Night online, about what, 100 people still playing the game? XD

Still, I'll probably cop Fight Night Round 4/whateverthefuckEA'llcallit the moment it's released.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

Ippo would have way more super powers and specials. That shit is awesome. 

And the Conan demo failed.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

The only worthwhile Signature/Sunday punch in Fight Night is Ali/The Greatest's. It comes out fast, whilst all the others are really either too slow, or way too fucking obvious. I'm currently in the middle of recreating Ippo characters in Fight Night.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ippo would have way more super powers and specials. That shit is awesome.
> 
> And the Conan demo failed.





The demo doesn't represent the final code and build of the game.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 28, 2007)

> I'm currently in the middle of recreating Ippo characters in Fight Night.


 That's cool but it's not the same without their signature moves.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 28, 2007)

I know, but at least I am able to incorporate the gros of their styles. I've currently created Ippo, will probably create either Mashiba or Takamura next.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Has anyone played Conan yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Has anyone played Conan yet?



Me, wasn't loving it.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Was it a decent game? Or medicore? Average?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I heard PSN is getting its update. I want my fall update and I heard that IPTV is going to be introduced to the 360.


The Xboxlive update will come, soon enough.

PSN could go through 10 updates and still not offer 1/10 of the service/features that Xboxlive offers. But hey, it's "free", right? 

That reminds me, I got to make sure that my XNA membership gets renewed.


----------



## Pein (Oct 28, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> The Xboxlive update will come, soon enough.
> 
> PSN could go through 10 updates and still not offer 1/10 of the service/features that Xboxlive offers. But hey, it's "free", right?
> 
> That reminds me, I got to make sure that my XNA membership gets renewed.



Really 10 thats an over statement warhawk and resistance got online right   its only a matter of time before psn catches up.


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

Xbox Live always seem to have a greater amount of clarity to its online services then the clusterfuck that PSN is. But that's my opinion.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 28, 2007)

I do like 360's online service better than the Ps3's but i dont understand why 360 still does not have a browser, its so easy for them to put it in


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I do like 360's online service better than the Ps3's but i dont understand why 360 still does not have a browser, its so easy for them to put it in



Same, i'd put XBOX live above PSN easily. But that doesn't mean i shouldn't complain about some shit in XBOX live service.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 28, 2007)

You have to quit out of games to private chat on PS3......

Microsoft stated that they would not have their consoles double as a web browser, over five years ago.
I've never used any of my consoles to browse the net, so it doesn't bother me. However, if it really pisses off others, perhaps they should go with a PS3 instead of a 360.

*If you want, I could start posting list comparisons of PSN and Xboxlive. Is that what you're asking me to do?*




Xboxlive is simply leagues above all other online gaming communities. It's the reason I bought my first xbox(when Mech Assault was released) and got back into console gaming, seriously.
I might appear to be a Microsoft fanboy, but I really have no love for Bill Gates at all. 
What I really am, and have been for over a decade, is an online/mutliplayer gamer, and Xbox 360 is currently the best console for that, by far.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 28, 2007)

Both (Amplitude and Metal Gear Solid 3) sucked ass online, so who cares? Still didn't compare the goods and bads of each one...


----------



## Fang (Oct 28, 2007)

How could you Kaki?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 29, 2007)

Prepare to laugh 

Source: CAWP


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Prepare to laugh
> 
> censored



So Nintendo's Wii is hung like a freaking rhino, right now?


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Kaki said:


> DO IT!
> 
> hehe, would you like me to show you?



Go for it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

In response to the antics happening around here...



> Due to frequent outbreaks where arguments step over the line and far too frequent warnings, this new policy will be active immediatedly: If you flame or troll (to delibrately attempt to spark a negative reaction) then you will be banned from the Gaming Department. There is no set number of warnings and you are not excused if someone did it first. Simply Private Message a Moderator and do not react.
> 
> We'd like the Gaming Department to be a civil Forum, and not spoiled by certain individuals taking things to a personal level.



Don't push it people.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 29, 2007)

You heard the boss.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2007)

I feel it is rather pathetic at this point that the 360 doesn't have a web browser.  Most likely they are just waiting for the right time to drop it on us, but what the hell it's Microsoft they have Internet Explorer (lol) already I would think they have some experience in the department or could pay some people with the experience.  

Browsers on consoles are probably really different, but Sony and Nintendo have one so Microsoft is just tarding out imo.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

aww, we were just having fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone seriously give a shit about browsing the internet on a console? 

Everyone here has a computer, that's sufficient. =/


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

It's really not essential. but......whatever


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont need it nor do i care for it, but some people do. Someone who has limited funds, who wants a 360 for gaming and a pc just for browsing but cant afford both, can just get the 360 when the browser is relesed.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

Kaki said:


> It's really not essential. but......whatever



well.......i guess some people would prefer to watch youtube on their 360 rather than a comp i guess...


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Does anyone seriously give a shit about browsing the internet on a console?
> 
> Everyone here has a computer, that's sufficient. =/


yeah but I do like to watch youtube video's or browse the web occasionally on my couch.



Captain Gir said:


> well.......i guess some people would prefer to watch youtube on their 360 rather than a comp i guess...



you can watch those vids on your 360 but its a pain to set it up.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Not for me it wasn't.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2007)

People like watching you tube videos on there TVS? it looks like pure crap blowing up that image into such a resolution.. Forget that =/ Web browsers on consoles imo is  a joke atm and really not a need in the "Video game" world. 

360 does have media center and honestly I had that setup and I could watch naruto or any other anime on my TV through my 360, that if anything would suffice.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

> People like watching you tube videos on there TVS? it looks like pure crap blowing up that image into such a resolution..


 It's worth the size increase on an HDTV. I just plug my computer into my TV with s video. 

Is the 360 very codec friendly? Do you know what types it accepts?


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Doesn't it use the same codecs as WMP since its basically the same thing?


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

really yours doesn't play mpeg 4? I play one piece encoded in mpeg4 and it works and wmv does work I watched a dmc4 trailer that was wmv format.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

I know its not confirmed, just trying to say its a pssibility. For the mpeg4 codec i had to actually find it and install it, from the marketplace. That might be your problem if you cant play them


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I know its not confirmed, just trying to say its a pssibility. For the mpeg4 codec i had to actually find it and install it, from the marketplace. That might be your problem if you cant play them



where do you go in the marketplace to find taht?>?


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Is there any more information out on Halo Wars?


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

not yet but I'm not in to a simple rts drenched in halo lore.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> not yet but I'm not in to a simple rts drenched in halo lore.



That RTS is based off the novels for the Halo series. Secondly, the same RTS team making it was involved in the AoE series.

I enjoy RTS waaaaaaaaaaaay more then FPS.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

there was an in game demo video of halo wars on the marketplace if anybody has seen it....


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> That RTS is based off the novels for the Halo series. Secondly, the same RTS team making it was involved in the AoE series.
> 
> I enjoy RTS waaaaaaaaaaaay more then FPS.



And novels are differentiate from lore how?anyway isn't it supposed to be a prequel or something.This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> And novels are differentiate from lore how?anyway isn't it supposed to be a prequel or something.This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users.



yeah...long before the halo story...last i heard


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> And novels are differentiate from lore how?anyway isn't it supposed to be a prequel or something.This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users.



The Halo Trilogy takes place between 2550 and 2553. The novels predate the games supposedly by twenty or so years. The Covenant/UNSC war started in 2530.


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> The Halo Trilogy takes place between 2550 and 2553. The novels predate the games supposedly by twenty or so years. The Covenant/UNSC war started in 2530.



the novels go with the games...I read the entire Halo summary on a stickied thread on the xbox forums...it goes from book to game to book to game....etc....except halo 2/3 i think since that happened right away


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> And novels are differentiate from lore how?anyway isn't it supposed to be a prequel or something.This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users.



Heres a repeat of my question: how do you know halo wars is a simple rts? have you played it?


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> the novels go with the games...I read the entire Halo summary on a stickied thread on the xbox forums...it goes from book to game to book to game....etc....except halo 2/3 i think since that happened right away



I'm taking about the timeline of the series. Halo: The Flood, First Strike and Ghost's of Onyx directly occur during Halo, after the end of the first and before the second and the third takes place during the events of Halo 2.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Heres a repeat of my question: how do you know halo wars is a simple rts? have you played it?



6 different previews


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba how come you never posted in my Halo Wars thread, its pretty much dead lol. No one seemed interested in it

Theres been one full blown video and another small one where are your 4 other previews, It seems like your bashing it just because its based on halo


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

You made a Halo Wars thread? I don't really frequent this section of the forum much.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Lol, Im going to update it as soon as it comes nearer to release or a big update comes along


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Shiroi Kiba how come you never posted in my Halo Wars thread, its pretty much dead lol. No one seemed interested in it
> 
> Theres been one full blown video and another small one where are your 4 other previews, It seems like your bashing it just because its based on halo



they came from podcasts from 1up and ign when it was the week of e3 and I like halo I spend a few hours playing it at night.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok, so my bad on that assumption. But your still bashing the game when you havnt even played it, how did you come up with your opinion: "This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users."


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

do you guys remember when the dashboard update last year took place?? im trying to figure out when to expect it in november.....


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Ok, so my bad on that assumption. But your still bashing the game when you havnt even played it, how did you come up with your opinion: "This is rts for baby's really dumbed down for console users."


rts on consoles don't work because no keyboard and mouse


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> rts on consoles don't work because no keyboard and mouse



Good generalization.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

And you have to have a keyboard and mouse, its impossible for it to be good using a 360 controller. What if tommorrow they announce keyboard and mouse support, would you then say its an rts for grownups


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> rts on consoles don't work because no keyboard and mouse


Yeah that used to be the argument (and for some who cannot move on with their lives it still is) for FPS, but look how far the genre has come on consoles.  RTS on console has already come a long way from the StarCraft 64 days.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> And you have to have a keyboard and mouse, its impossible for it to be good using a 360 controller. What if tommorrow they announce keyboard and mouse support, would you then say its an rts for grownups



microsoft said they won't use keyboard and mouse 

@fang truth hurts


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone here still play Fight Night? Or am I the only one?


----------



## TagZ (Oct 29, 2007)

You are not getting my point. You're bashing this game before you have played it or even seen the final build and you just seem to be hopping on the band wagon of: Keyboard and mouse, the only way to play rts. Im finished with this.

Anyone seen the new Naruto RoaN launch trailer, it looks pretty decent imo.  

I play fight night, but i havnt really payed it online, just versus matches.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

TagZ said:


> Anyone seen the new Naruto RoaN launch trailer, it looks pretty decent imo.



It's seriously about time a developer, Ubi of all developers, attempted to make a Naruto game that feels like the anime (we'll see how the PS3 one pans out later on).  Can't wait for this one even though my fandom for the orange ninja has died off a bit.  Good job Ubi.  Now make Tiger Mizuki DLC NAO!!!


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Is that one with the development team that did the PoP series?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

Ubi Montreal?  Then yeah it is.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

I never liked the Warrior Within.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

PoP series owns the shit out of all *Not all, but it's ballin* it be cool if Naruto was even half as good.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Sands of Time's witty narration or the epic action scenes of Two Thrones? Which do I choose?


----------



## Captain Gir (Oct 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Now make Tiger Mizuki DLC NAO!!!



and thats the reason why i will kill for the game......


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2007)

MS should be sending back my 360 soon...


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's seriously about time a developer, Ubi of all developers, attempted to make a Naruto game that feels like the anime (we'll see how the PS3 one pans out later on).  Can't wait for this one even though my fandom for the orange ninja has died off a bit.  Good job Ubi.  Now make Tiger Mizuki DLC NAO!!!



if they did do tiger mizuki it would be for the sequel


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Should I get Bio Mass or wait for Assassin's Creed?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> if they did do tiger mizuki it would be for the sequel



I would pay full price for his DLC.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I would pay full price for his DLC.



so would I


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Naruto got a 8.4 on IGN. Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

What's the name of this Naruto game by Ubisoft?


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 29, 2007)

rise of a ninja


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What's the name of this Naruto game by Ubisoft?



Naruto: Rise of Ninja.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Rise of Ninja? The same as the Playstation 2 version?


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

rise of a ninja is better then the ones released in america


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Rise of Ninja? The same as the Playstation 2 version?



There is no game on PS2 called rise of the ninja.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

There is some wacky ass one crappy one aside from the Narutimate series games.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

^Oh god no, chronicles of shit.


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Bad game?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Bad game?



Very bad...it just sucked


----------



## Fang (Oct 29, 2007)

Worse then Daikatna?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't think anything can beat Narutimate hero.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

TagZ said:


> I dont need it nor do i care for it, but some people do. Someone who has limited funds, who wants a 360 for gaming and a pc just for browsing but cant afford both, can *just get the 360 when the browser is relesed*.


*No, they can just get a PS3 or Wii*, because Microsoft has already stated, numerous times, that they do not intend to have their consoles double as web browsers.

Not only is Microsoft the most experienced company in web browsing, they are also the company that owned WebTV. 
It's a given that the industry already understands that Microsoft hasn't added a web browser to Xboxlive because they don't want to, not because they can't. 
It's also a given that Microsoft doesn't mind losing people, who require that their consoles have web browsers, to Sony and Nintendo.
It's been implied, for years, that Microsoft has always aimed to expand the console gaming market, with consumers who already own a PC and would rather use that for web browsing.




Captain Gir said:


> well.......i guess some people would prefer to watch youtube on their 360 rather than a comp i guess...


Microsoft's gaming division has already went on record stating that they are in the process of developing a youtube like technology for xboxlive and working with companies like youtube and myspace to include their services on xboxlive.





Pein said:


> rts on consoles don't work because no keyboard and mouse


That's the same thing they used to say about FIRST-PERSON-SHOOTERS. Then the N64 put that to the test, followed by the original Xbox crushing that notion with it's double analog-stick double trigger configuration and Xboxlive.
And thus a mass migration of PC-gamers to the Xbox and Xbox360 began.

A wonder that it is the Xbox360 that seems to be hammering at the "mouse+keyboard" wall, this time around, by releasing rts title after rts title. They're even gonna release Universe at War: Earth Assault on the 360.
PC will always be ahead of consoles, in the technological department, but to say that a game that comes out on the 360 and PC is dumbed down for console gamers, sounds a bit presumptuous.
Similarly, assuming that a game won't work on a console because of the keyboard and mouse, is just flat out wrong, imo.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 30, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> *No, they can just get a PS3 or Wii*, because Microsoft has already stated, numerous times, that they do not intend to have their consoles double as web browsers.
> 
> Not only is Microsoft the most experienced company in web browsing, they are also the company that owned WebTV.
> It's a given that the industry already understands that Microsoft hasn't added a web browser to Xboxlive because they don't want to, not because they can't.
> ...



Joystiq's in console games are given auto targeting so it shifts to the person and locks for longer when u use a joystiq. 

Go play halo 2 PC and play with ur 360 controler you will have a huge advantage over a mouse and keyboard... Because the joystiq will help you aim. You will have a disadvantage with movment though.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Joystiq's in console games are given auto targeting so it shifts to the person and locks for longer when u use a joystiq.
> 
> Go play halo 2 PC and play with ur 360 controler you will have a huge advantage over a mouse and keyboard... Because the joystiq will help you aim. You will have a disadvantage with movment though.


I own Shadowrun, Halo 2, Bioshock, and Lost Planet for both the Xbox360 and the PC; and I have used my 360 controller to play them all. 
I am well aware of the differences in control between them, and none of that impacts what I previously posted.


Xbox and Xboxlive long ago proved itself worthy of the FPS genre. Thus, holding numerous FPS sales records and online FPS gaming records.

Lets, also, not forget MLG's(Major League Gaming) embracing of the Xbox and Xbox360 consoles for PRO FPS competitions; and the embracing of the Xbox and Xbox360 by other hosts of professional First-Person-Shooter tournaments and leagues, worldwide.

Not to mention, the use of Xboxlive for many Pro FPS tournaments by developers, corporate sponsors and gaming websites.






P.S. I'm well aware that Lost Planet is a 3rd person shooter


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

microsoft gave out money hats thats why live is used so much


----------



## TagZ (Oct 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> microsoft gave out money hats thats why live is used so much



WTF does that mean


----------



## Pein (Oct 30, 2007)

lol money hats are bribes its used a lot on gaming forums and by the gaming industry.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 30, 2007)

Your saying that live is used so much because they bribe a few people with free games?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

No no.  He means that one of the bigger reasons places like MLG and other pro FPS tourneys use the Live infrastructure is because of the money that is given to the organizations who host them.  Happens everywhere in world.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> No no.  He means that one of the bigger reasons places like MLG and other pro FPS tourneys use the Live infrastructure is because of the money that is given to the organizations who host them.  Happens everywhere in world.


Yes, that's the reason Xbox Live is successful........... 



Thing is............

*MLG has used xbox consoles for tournaments for almost 6 years, now. However, they've only hosted online Xboxlive tournaments for about 1 year.*
*Which ones?*



Nearly all the *big tournaments*, that occur on Xbox Live, are hosted by one of three groups......

*1.* *Game Developers* I'd enjoy hearing the detailed logic behind the reason why Microsoft would pay a developer to promote their own game on Xbox Live.

*2. Advertisers* Such as when companies like Ford, GM and Doritos host/sponsor an Xboxlive tournament.
Now the only thing I would enjoy more than seeing someone explain why Microsoft would pay a developer to promote their own game, is watching someone explain why a media platform would pay the advertisers to advertise on their platform....... 

*3. Microsoft* It's a given that Microsoft would host a few tournaments, themselves, being the owner of the Xbox Live property. Although, Sony has not seen fit to do this, yet, with PSN.




Of course, there are a few well known groups that now host tournaments on Xbox Live. 
However, implying that they only do so because Microsoft paid them to, is rather simple-minded, for several reasons.

1. For most of these groups, Xbox Live is the only reason they exist, and the cheif means of obtaining their income.
2. Larger online tournament sites host tournaments where their user traffic demands so.
3. Last I heard, no Pro Leagues, especially MLG(who built their league on the backbone of the Xbox console), listed Microsoft as one of their sponsors.






And before anyone starts crying foul, try to understand that *I state facts* in response to speculations, assumptions and empty accusations.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

No, that was just used to give TagZ a better understanding of what moneyhats meant.  I doubt there would be a reason for MS to actually moneyhat any tourney unless Resistance: FOM became extremely popular all of a sudden or the UT3 userbase had more PS3 followers.

BTW, Guilty Gear 2 demo is up on the JP Live.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> unless Resistance: FOM became extremely popular all of a sudden or the UT3 userbase had more PS3 followers.


Darn, couldn't you have listed something that was at least within the "Realm of Possibility".


I like the PS3 and all, but Sony has a ways to go before they can outsell a highly-anticipated shooter on the 360.... otherwise known as the *FPS*box 360.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

> Darn, couldn't you have listed something that was at least within the "Realm of Possibility".



PS3 COD4? Probably not.  Killzone 2?  Eh, depends on how big they want to make the hype train, but still that probably isn't enough... Dirge of Cerberus 2?  The inclusion of Gackt can do it. >.>

Anyway, the XBOX Live userbase is massive in comparison to anything the PS3 will manage in its lifetime.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> PS3 COD4? Probably not.  Killzone 2?  Eh, depends on how big they want to make the hype train, but still that probably isn't enough... Dirge of Cerberus 2?  The inclusion of Gackt can do it. >.>
> 
> *Anyway, the XBOX Live userbase is massive in comparison to anything the PS3 will manage in its lifetime*.



I strongly believe that Sony can at least catch up to were Xbox Live is at right now, in two years or so, if they seriously work at it.
Of course, the backlash they're bond to receive, when they finally release "Home", might hinder that.


It would be nice to have an online community as vast and connected as Xbox Live, for my PS3.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

> I strongly believe that Sony can at least catch up to were Xbox Live is at right now, in two years or so, *if they seriously work at it.*
> Of course, the backlash they're bond to receive, when they finally release "Home", might hinder that.


I'd agree if that does pan out.  I'd like that too considering Home does present itself as an awesome opportunity to go above and beyond mere menus and whatnot.  Anyway, enough about that since this is the 360 thread.

At the moment, I really want to try out VF5 on the 360.  From many accounts in EU land, the game plays wonderfully online. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes it is.

Anyway, a little taste of Lost Odyssey's main theme live in Italy.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'd agree if that does pan out.  I'd like that too considering Home does present itself as an awesome opportunity to go above and beyond mere menus and whatnot.  Anyway, enough about that since this is the 360 thread.
> 
> At the moment, I really want to try out VF5 on the 360.  From many accounts in EU land, the game plays wonderfully online. =D



Are you using the 360 controller or did you cop an arcade stick?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool. 


> Anyway, the XBOX Live userbase is massive in comparison to anything the PS3 will manage in its lifetime.


But the userbase does not exceed the install base right?


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

Call of Duty IV?


----------



## TagZ (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks DS for the clarification. I've been checking out reviews and videos for Naruto RoaN and i got to say im actually looking forward to playing it. I just finished the demo of VF5 and i thought it was good, i was never really a fan of the past VF's but i enjoyed this one alot.


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 30, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> PS3 COD4? Probably not.  Killzone 2?  Eh, depends on how big they want to make the hype train, but still that probably isn't enough... Dirge of Cerberus 2?  The inclusion of Gackt can do it. >.>
> 
> Anyway, the XBOX Live userbase is massive in comparison to anything the PS3 will manage in its lifetime.



Wait there actually making a dirge of cerberus 2?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2007)

LO will have a total 50 tracks  composed all by Uematsu( awesome!) 


also who is getting Call of duty 4? 


@kaki

what do you mean? the Xbox live membership is not the total amount of Xbox 360's out there that is correct, however the amount of members is roughly the same as PS3's total world wide install base ( if not a little more)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2007)

when is Cod4 coming out? I´m swamped with games to get and I´m short  on cash, so  I probably won´t get it. not right now at least :/

P.s. Does anyone have Beautiful Katamari´s soundtrack?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Need to check out LO some more.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Need to check out LO some more.



hmmm, yeah me too. it seems pretty cool


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 30, 2007)

Mass Effect comes first, though.


----------



## Kri (Oct 30, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 comes out next week, I believe.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2007)

COD 4 comes out November 5th on all platforms.


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2007)

I've never heard of Call of Duty.


----------



## Corruption (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanna get COD 4 and Naruto.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 30, 2007)

> what do you mean? the Xbox live membership is not the total amount of Xbox 360's out there that is correct, however the amount of members is roughly the same as PS3's total world wide install base


 Right, the number of live memberships can't exceed the number of xboxs that are running. So, proportional install base would mean a proportional online base, but the PS3 may have a bit of an advantage as all you need is a bit of wireless to latch on to.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Ssj3_Goku said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean? the Xbox live membership is not the total amount of Xbox 360's out there that is correct, however the amount of members is roughly the same as PS3's total world wide install base ( if not a little more)
> ...


...........   

*# of Xbox Live Memberships:* 8.2 million as of Sept. 30 2007
*# of Xbox 360 Consoles Sold:* 13.4 million as of Sept. 30 2007
This is well over one-half of the Xbox 360's "install base"

*# of PS3 Consoles Sold:* 5.59 million as of Sept. 30 2007
*# of PSN Users:* 1.3 million as of 04/24/07 which wasn't even one-half of the PS3 "install base" at the time. However, once you add the PSP owners (who also use PSN), the number of PSN users becomes less than one-twentieth of the "install base". And yes the PSP's PSN user numbers were included in the 1.3 million



............Thankz for playing


----------



## MS81 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm getting my Naruto friday I don't care if I'll be broke.


----------



## TagZ (Oct 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I'm getting my Naruto friday I don't care if I'll be broke.




Same


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

shit, thanks for that shocking figure xbox. It's 11.2% over at that time, which is surprising, and I bet it's not slacking with Halo out.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ...........
> 
> *# of Xbox Live Memberships:* 8.2 million as of Sept. 30 2007
> *# of Xbox 360 Consoles Sold:* 13.4 million as of Sept. 30 2007
> ...


you got your information where?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> shit, thanks for that shocking figure xbox. It's 11.2% over at that time, which is surprising, and I bet it's not slacking with Halo out.


If by *11.2%* you mean 11.2 million xbox 360 consoles sold worldwide, those numbers were disputed and proved wrong a while ago. If it was, in fact, only 11.2 million, that would further disprove your notion that "PSN might have an advantage".


*Spoiler*: _Question..._ 



*After posting in this thread, for the past few days, I'm wondering if it would be helpful for me to sig this statement or not...... *
I'm well aware that some of you (fanboys, perhaps) have found many of the facts I have posted, very annoying. 
I only post them in response to posts relating to them. If you find these posts unbearable to read, perhaps it would be better if I was added to your ignore list. 
Otherwise, try pleading to the mods to create a list of topics that you find to controversial to be discussed in the Gaming Department.







Are any of you NF members signing up for any of the tournaments and sweepstakes, for Guitar Hero III, taking place this weekend?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

NO, I mean that xbox had 11.2% more than half of it's install base online. 

I don't find it annoying, just surprising. And it never hurts to cite your sources. You'll find that if you ever have to write an essay or paper.


----------



## Pein (Oct 31, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> If by *11.2%* you mean 11.2 million xbox 360 consoles sold worldwide, those numbers were disputed and proved wrong a while ago. If it was, in fact, only 11.2 million, that would further disprove your notion that "PSN might have an advantage".
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Question..._
> ...


I don't find you annoying and no ones on my ignore list I just want a link to your source of info


----------



## Zenou (Oct 31, 2007)

With the GG2 demo out in JP, any idea how I can create a JP account?


----------



## DesignCore (Oct 31, 2007)

But how much of those live accounts dont belong to people who play on the normal xbox because there too poor to offored a 360?

Btw i played tf2 on xboxyesterday.

People in that game are mentaly retarted. Thats all i gotta say about that.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks. 
Oh, are you saying that if xbox keeps up it's sales, PS3 can't catch up due to it's head start? Makes sense...

You left xbox out of software sales, but whatever. 

And some say gamespot can be biased, but facts should be straight, right?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Oct 31, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Thanks.
> Oh, are you saying that if xbox keeps up it's sales, PS3 can't catch up due to it's head start? Makes sense...
> 
> You left xbox out of software sales, but whatever.
> ...


That may well be, but they're just repeating what, Dave Karracker, the Senior PR Director for Sony America, said in that article.


If you're talking about why Xbox 360 was left out of the Software sales chart in the N-europe article, that wasn't me. I'm not sure why they would do that. 






*Edit:*

It seems that Microsoft has been very hush about the total software sales number, for their 360 console, this year. They have stated that they've outsold both the PS3 and the Wii in software sales.




> For the month of September according to NPD, Xbox 360 software represented 74 percent of total software sales for the next generation market compared to 17 percent for Wii and 9 percent for PS3. Even without the sales of “Halo 3” the Xbox 360 portfolio outsold the PS3 portfolio 2:1.


Source link

74% market share? Meh, I thought it was in the 80s, myself.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok people look there is a source to sale figures and its a stickied topic in this section of the forum =0 I suggest you read it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 31, 2007)

I want my damn Fall Updtate.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 31, 2007)

@XBOX360 - I meant to give you positive rep *Decided not to give neg to anyone anymore* so that's my fault. And yeah i'm tired of your bullshit. Just leave all this "Fact" shit out and enjoy the systems. Why the hell you own the PS3 and hate it so much? It's stupid. 

Anyway leave the sales and such to SS3, he been doing it and does a great job of it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Oct 31, 2007)

The fanboism must stop.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2007)

Calm down guys, this shouldn't even be a thread where PS3 or and other non Xbox console comes up, so just leave it at that.

On a topic related note: did anyone play the ranked infection that was in Halo 3 yesterday?


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Calm down guys, this shouldn't even be a thread where PS3 or and other non Xbox console comes up, so just leave it at that.
> 
> On a topic related note: did anyone play the ranked infection that was in Halo 3 yesterday?


Yeah I found it boring and stupid


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ok people look there is a source to sale figures and its a stickied topic in this section of the forum =0 I suggest you read it





crazymtf said:


> @XBOX360 - I meant to give you positive rep *Decided not to give neg to anyone anymore* so that's my fault. And yeah i'm tired of your bullshit. Just leave all this "Fact" shit out and enjoy the systems. Why the hell you own the PS3 and hate it so much? It's stupid.
> 
> Anyway leave the sales and such to SS3, he been doing it and does a great job of it.


yeah...................

It would have been a lot easier for me IF all the figures I posted were listed in that thread.
Besides, the first numbers I posted were part of a discussion that wasn't related to any sales figures thread. I had several fellow members request that I post my sources for THOSE numbers.

It would have been easier for me to point them to the sales thread, but since the figures were NOT there, I went ahead and posted my sources, as they so kindly *demanded*. Fault me, if you like, but I didn't see "silence" as an option.




*Moving on.......*


*Win Big in the Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock Weekend*​


> *A Weekend of Competition *
> 
> Get ready for a bunch of exciting online activities, including a 72-hour Play & Win Sweepstakes where every hour winning axe-shredders who register and play are awarded with special prize packages, such as a limited edition guitar faceplate signed by Slash. Battle in a multiplayer showdown against the developers of Guitar Hero III™: Legends of Rock, and crank it up for an exclusive Xbox LIVE® leaderboard tournament to crown the top Guitar Hero player.





> *Meet Your Maker!*
> 
> To kick off the Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock Weekend, you have the coveted opportunity to secure the rare and elusive "Meet Your Maker" Xbox LIVE achievement, where axe-shredders can beat the creators at their own game. Compete online against the developers from Neversoft on Friday, November 2 from 6-9 P.M. EST. Be on the lookout for the following development team Gamertags:
> 
> ...





> *Play & Win Sweepstakes *
> 
> Register your gamertag now and get ready for a whole weekend of fun and competition! From 12:01 A.M. (ET) on November 2 until 11:59 P.M. (ET) on November 4, you'll get an entry into the sweepstakes every hour when you play a multiplayer Guitar Hero III session on Xbox LIVE®.
> 
> ...





> *Barracuda Tournament *
> 
> Here's your chance to show you're one of the best in the world. Register your gamertag now and then try to take the top spot on the leaderboard playing "Barracuda" on Expert difficulty. Here's how to play and check yoru scores:
> 
> ...



Play & Win and Tournament Registration

Anyone else signing up?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm more interested in seeing how Rockband works, what about you?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2007)

I concur, the guitar seems like it'll be a lot better than that of GH. Plus, extra buttons!


----------



## Kaki (Nov 1, 2007)

And I haven't seen the song list for GH3.


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I concur, the guitar seems like it'll be a lot better than that of GH. Plus, extra buttons!



Nope everyone who played rockband said the guitars don't feel as good as guitar heroes.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heard that the guitar feels a lot more solid.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2007)

I've heard that both guitars feel good, but most favor GH3 so far.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I'm more interested in seeing how Rockband works, what about you?


I already know how *Rock Band* works. 
At this point, "I'm more interested in seeing how *Rock Band*" sells, when it releases, *three weeks from now*.
I feel that the former core development team for Guitar Hero deserves to experience continued success, this time with Rock Band, after all the hard work that they put into the Guitar Hero franchise.


*In Xbox 360 News......*


> *Xbox Gives Back to Para Los Niños*
> Published October 24 2007
> 
> I grew up in one of New York's most dangerous neighborhoods. Rundown parks and violent crime made "playing outside" a dicey proposition. In 1978, my mother and grandparents brought the Magnavox Odyssey—an ancient console—home from a thrift store. It introduced us to the world of home videogames, a safe way to let our imaginations run wild, and to spend time with each other.
> ...


link

I feel it's very "charitable" of Microsoft to get them hooked, while they're still young.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Who's getting AC? I never see anyone here speak about it, but it looks so good. Though i heard the controls weren't the best, hope they fix that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2007)

Armored Core?


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Guitar Hero and Rockband do not seem signifigant. What's with all the damn hype on these two games?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2007)

If your into rhythm games then you probably already love Guitar Hero, so more content is always great.

Rock Band = 4 player Guitar Hero except with other instruments in the mix.  An even more mainstream rock appeal that Guitar Hero probably helps.  Sadly, there isn't a single song in Rock Band that appeals to me.

That's all there is to it really.  If you don't care for rhythm games then you won't feel the hype.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Armored Core?



Assassin's Creed man


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> If your into rhythm games then you probably already love Guitar Hero, so more content is always great.
> 
> Rock Band = 4 player Guitar Hero except with other instruments in the mix.  An even more mainstream rock appeal that Guitar Hero probably helps.  Sadly, there isn't a single song in Rock Band that appeals to me.
> 
> That's all there is to it really.  If you don't care for rhythm games then you won't feel the hype.



I just view it as something pretty over-rated.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Assassin's Creed man


Oh lol I thought u meant Armored Core as well.

I think most people are interested in Assassin's Creed, but at the same time a bit scared of it.  If the reviews come in and it is generally well received I think people will be more openly interested in it.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Nov 1, 2007)

Gamer Tag: Electric Sushi.

I play Gears of War and Halo 3.

Gears Rank: 75 all time.

Halo 3. highest 30 something.

add me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Oh lol I thought u meant Armored Core as well.
> 
> I think most people are interested in Assassin's Creed, but at the same time a bit scared of it.  If the reviews come in and it is generally well received I think people will be more openly interested in it.



Yeah, controls is my main worry, but it looks so fun, hope it actually is, lol.


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Playing Conan now.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Who's getting AC? I never see anyone here speak about it, but it looks so good. Though i heard the controls weren't the best, hope they fix that.



Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Guitar Hero and Rockband do not seem signifigant. What's with all the damn hype on these two games?



Well I can't speak for Rock Band. But Guitar Hero is pretty fun. I admit at first I was like egh about the game. But now I got to admit I like it. Probably won't get it until Christmas though. My next game won't be coming out until later this month. Mass Effect... Assassins Creed would be somewhere down the line.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Karsa Orlong said:
> 
> 
> > Armored Core?
> ...


lol, I don't think that I've ever looked forward to an Armored Core title. However, Assassin's Creed, on the other hand, looks to be one of the years best games.




Shiroi Kiba said:


> Guitar Hero and Rockband do not seem signifigant. What's with all the damn hype on these two games?


For those who haven't kept a close finger on the pulse of the industry, in regards to this matter, I'll offer a brief explanation.


*Guitar Hero I and II have grossed $360 million since the first game came out in 2005. Far more than any album that was released in the same period.*
-Rolling Stone- has commented...
"Guitar Hero may well be this decade's biggest rock & roll phenomenon."

While, it was difficult for the developers of GH to get the record labels' attention and be taking seriously by them, for most of their history; most labels are now actively pitching their songs for inclusion in both Guitar Hero and Rock Band.
Both titles will offer online stores with ever-multiplying libraries of additional tunes -- a strategy that's already shown promise, with fans buying more than 2 million tracks at about two dollars each for the Xbox 360 version of Guitar Hero II.

Activision music executive, Tim Riley, has commented...
"We're an entirely different revenue stream that the music business didn't have at their disposal five months ago."
Rhino Record's senior VP, Mark Pinkus, has commented...
"It's a revenue source and a way of turning people on to music."

Finally, there's the controversy that surrounds the release of these two titles.
Harmonix, the development team that produced Guitar Hero I and II, was purchased by MTV for $175 million. While, RedOctane, the company that owns the Guitar Hero name and manufactured it's guitar controllers, was purchased by Activision for $99.9 million.
Due to Activision and MTV's inability to work together, the destiny of the franchise was split in two. 
The, near simultaneous, release of the two competing titles, has many on-lookers eager to find if there is enough room, in the market, for both of these games to shine.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 1, 2007)

Guitar Hero better fucking get real DLC support this time around.  The support for GHII was way below at least my expectations.  Hopefully Rock Band will be the catalyst for this.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 1, 2007)

I think that Rock Band looks better, but I think both are just too expensive for how much I would play them. I am looking forward to Assassin's Creed, but if the reviews are universally mediocre, which I doubt, I might skip on it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Conan is fun. Reminds me a lot of a mix between GoW I/II and PoP:SoT/Warrior Within.


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Conan is still fun.


----------



## Pein (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Conan is still fun.



That game try's to hard to be god of war


----------



## Fang (Nov 1, 2007)

Who cares. God of War was based off PoP's style.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Who cares. God of War was based off PoP's style.



I don't think so, POP is sooo different then GOW. POP is awesome in it's own way though. 

RON is a letdown IMO, really i'm not getting into it


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrior Within was terrible but Two Thrones > PoP Trilogy.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

God of war > prince of persia


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2007)

You have it wrong, Zero.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2007)

Warrior within was fun, just a bit glitchy.


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll take the witty Prince or the cynical Dark Prince over the "GRRR ME ANGRY PERSIAN, ME BASH SAND PEOPLZS!".


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> You have it wrong, Zero.


Orly?



Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'll take the witty Prince or the cynical Dark Prince over the "GRRR ME ANGRY PERSIAN, ME BASH SAND PEOPLZS!".


lol I agree


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2007)

Original PoP > All


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Original PoP > All



It hardly does


----------



## Fang (Nov 2, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Original PoP > All



The first sword fight back then was always a bitch.


----------



## MrSpew (Nov 3, 2007)

Pein said:


> It hardly does


Yes it does.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 3, 2007)

I've finally gotten back my 360 which is sooner than I thought. Normally it takes about 4 weeks to repair and send back.

anyway I bought Rise of a ninja, just because my local video store doesn't have it for rent.

this game better be 60 bucks worth, or at least the online better be good...


----------



## little nin (Nov 3, 2007)

give me some feedback on it


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

So the Naruto game any good?


----------



## MrSpew (Nov 3, 2007)

Maybe look in the Naruto thread?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> So the Naruto game any good?



Bout 6.5. Not as good as the GC/PS2 ones.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

What does that mean though? Like average depth to the game, okay fighting controls...ect?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What does that mean though? Like average depth to the game, okay fighting controls...ect?



Adventure part isn't to bad. Fighting sucks ass *really easy and boring* and the online is broken. SO the game is def NOT worth the 60.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2007)

Basically just a rental then?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 3, 2007)

Yeah. I usually don't say that for games either.


----------



## piratej62 (Nov 3, 2007)

its ok... graphics look great....i went straight through it and beat it in like 3-4 hours i didn't get all my health up and stuff like that....fighting is ehh.....i could be better it could be worse....it was dub and the J-man's voice sounded really weird....but other than that if your diehard naruto you will like it if not then maybe not so much...i also heard online is pretty good..i haven't tried it yet because my big screen went out and that where i have my internet for my 360


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Adventure part isn't to bad. Fighting sucks ass *really easy and boring* and the online is broken. SO the game is def NOT worth the 60.



Not only but fighting is stupid combos. Though the whole specials are kinda cool to do. The fighting combos are stupid and hard to break out of or end in an aqkward way.


----------



## little nin (Nov 4, 2007)

few, now i know not to buy it


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice reviews guys, I was pretty sure I was going to be renting this but now i'm completely sure I will.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Nov 4, 2007)

I think we should start a Xbox 360 owners support thread lol. Every time I go to turn on my 360 I have a terrible fear that chills my very bones at the thought of seeing that dreaded red ring of death...

I own an original 360, I got it the day it came out, stayed out all night, 2nd in line at my local walmart, and so far for two years it's been fine *knocks on wood* but  my two year warranty is about to run out and I'm so freaked that one day soon the death I fear will come to great me when I go to turn on my 360. The thought is scarier then the dream I had the other night about george  w. bush somehow getting a miraculous third term in the oval office.....*shudders*


Anyways...damn I cant wait for Assassin's Creed!


----------



## Arishem (Nov 4, 2007)

After watching the video preview in the link, I'm really excited for Battlefield: Bad Company. Fully destructible buildings and deformable terrain are two things I've been waiting for awhile in a FPS. The HDR sound should also be interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 4, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> What does that mean though? Like average depth to the game, okay fighting controls...ect?



Review video to explain what i disliked. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gnl-EFyUED0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 5, 2007)

COD4 has arrived and taken over your minds.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 5, 2007)

I got my Naruto game guys now I'm going to play it.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

xP

Before I go to bed, I'll post my gamertag.
Kumoriken.
Same as here.
Mmkay, off to bed. xD


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2007)

just picked up Call of duty 4 I won't be able to play it for another couple of hours though


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 5, 2007)

gimme your thoughts on Cod4 later guys 
I´m somewhat intruiged about that game ^__^


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2007)

yep I'll give full impressions


----------



## TagZ (Nov 5, 2007)

I enjoyed the story mode, although dissapointed that you we're only able to fight as naruto. As for online, i hate it with Fing passion. Gaara is one cheap ass mofo (when he shoots sand up your ass crack), as said combos are retarded to break out of. One thing i thought was really stupid are the stats, how are they going to put in there that sakura is faster than kiba. Maybe im missing something.


----------



## little nin (Nov 5, 2007)

does cod4 just play like the rest with better graphics and environment or what?


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Call of Duty 4 is epic win.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 5, 2007)

I have to decide wether or not I want COD4 now and have to wait and extra week or so for Assasin's creed.

Such a hard decision, maybe peoples thoughts on here will help me.


----------



## little nin (Nov 5, 2007)

ok so its epic win, the shooting, the same as the other games? loud and jumpy gun reactions?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 5, 2007)

Call of Duty 4


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2007)

CoD4 for long-term value, although Assassin's Creed will probably be quite awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Guess i'm the only one who thinks COD4 sucked


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2007)

I prefer the CoD4 MP BETA to Halo 3's MP.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I prefer the CoD4 MP BETA to Halo 3's MP.



I don't like anything about COD4. The look, the enviroments, and i hated the online beta, so i guess i save some money this month


----------



## Arishem (Nov 5, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I prefer the CoD4 MP BETA to Halo 3's MP.



I'm in this boat as well.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Well Halo 3's MP isn't anything speshul.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Well Halo 3's MP isn't anything speshul.



Either is COD4 though.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2007)

You mean 'neither'.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> You mean 'neither'.



Correcting my sentences? No No laugh


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2007)

Correcting your English. >.>


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Correcting your grammar mate.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Hate all of you


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Good good! Release your hate, join the darkside!


----------



## TagZ (Nov 5, 2007)

i enjoyed CoD2 alot, didnt play 3. I heard 3 sucked and 4 is like 2, can someone whose played it tell me if it is similar to 2.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 5, 2007)

Shove it up your ass.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Shove it up your ass.



Lol wut         ?


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Hm. My friend keeps telling me to get CoD4, but... I dunno... Do you guys recommend it? I've only recently gotten into FPS's, I started out with Bioshock as my first FPS that I've owned, and now Halo 3. But I've been playing them incessantly, so I've gotten decent at FPS's.(I also had Resistance when I had my PS3, but that was before I sold my PS3 for a 360.)
I've never played a CoD game before, and I've never been to fond of the war FPS's, I don't know why. But after watching the CoD4 demo at E3, I gotta say, I was amazed at how realistic it looked. At least, the physics of the characters. I payed most attention to that.
Either way, main point, after watching that a while ago, it got me at least a little intrigued about the game. So can anyone tell me, what's so special about the CoD games, and would you recommend it and why?
((No one has to answer this. xP   Just thought I'd attempt at conversing about the subject at hand.))


----------



## TagZ (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Shove it up your ass.



?

Kumoriken, If its like CoD2 id recommend it.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Shove it up your ass.



Duke Nukem lawl?
3

...Fuck, wait. No, that's "Blow it out your ass."

*BALLS-BALLS-BALLS-BALLS-BALLS OF STEEEL.*



TagZ said:


> Kumoriken, If its like CoD2 id recommend it.



Mmkay, if it's cheap enough, I'll pro'lly pick up CoD2, just to see if I like that kind of thing. ^_^;


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2007)

Call of duty 4 is by far my favorite shooter on xbox first off its gorgeous the single player never has a dull moment the pacing and the story are excellent.
The multi player is better then Halo's and the graphics are amazing if you were on the fence about getting don't be this is the shooter of the year and I've played all the other big shooters this year.


----------



## Fang (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll still take Assassin's Creed over CoD 4.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'll still take Assassin's Creed over CoD 4.



Me too. Choosing Mario galaxy, AC, and Kane and Lynch over it


----------



## Corruption (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to pick COD4 and Naruto up, and SMG later this month.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 5, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I need to pick COD4 and Naruto up, and SMG later this month.



Save your money on naruto.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, don't buy Naruto. It's no exception to almost all anime video games sucking.

And damn, I've run into a dilemma. >_<
I was planning on picking up The Orange Box this Wednesday, but then I realized Assassin's Creed is being released in 8 days. >_<;; (Not to mention Mass Effect shortly after, but that has nothing to do with this. xP)

Shit. I don't know what to do! xP


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Save your money on naruto.



So they say...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 5, 2007)

COD4 has been good so far.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm jealous, I don't have COD4 yet. Can't wait to see it


----------



## etgreko (Nov 6, 2007)

*NARUTO RISE OF THE NINJA*

HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A CHEAP USED VERSION OF THE NARUTO RISE OF THE NINJA FOR XBOX 360???


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 6, 2007)

etgreko said:


> HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A CHEAP USED VERSION OF THE NARUTO RISE OF THE NINJA FOR XBOX 360???



yeah its called ebay.....look


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2007)

In my butt, thats where.


----------



## Kri (Nov 6, 2007)

etgreko said:


> HEY DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND A CHEAP USED VERSION OF THE NARUTO RISE OF THE NINJA FOR XBOX 360???


Probably to the left of your 'A' key.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

^did I miss something?

*goes to take a look at page 195*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

Caps Lock. XD


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

^Yeah, not just your post. I was wondering what was up with all the responses to etgreko.

Of course, I didn't know that that was his first post, when I asked that.

First post + shady question + caps *=*  (if I understand, correctly)





*COD4 online kicks ass.* For the first time in console gaming history, I have 4 good multiplayer FPS games that are seeing great traffic rates online at the same time....

COD4
TF2
Warhawk
Halo3

Looks like I won't be bored for a while. This is the perfect time for Xboxlive to add the Clan-Blade.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

Has TF2 been improved?


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

If you mean the lag and other connection problems yeah valve addressed those problems in a patch.


----------



## Biscuits (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone have COD 4 yet? How is it?


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

Skeets said:


> Anyone have COD 4 yet? How is it?



Most godly shooter this year 
Call of duty 4 > bioshock,Halo,half life 2 ep2


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm... Gonna sell halo 3 and Pokemon Pearl for CoD4.


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2007)

Conan for game of the year?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

What do you think will be better to you, conan or Assassin's creed?


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2007)

Probably Mass Effect. But obviously Assassin's Creed > Conan.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2007)

Assassin's Creed or Uncharted.  The decisions.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

MASS EFFECT

:3


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

Your last savior this year.


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2007)

Knights of the Old Republic shits on Mass Effect.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2007)

That be true for now, but Mass Effect is all we got. And I am going to reject a KotOR MMORPG if it does come.


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 6, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Knights of the Old Republic shits on Mass Effect.



Your Star Wars until you die.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

Pein said:


> Most godly shooter this year
> Call of duty 4 > bioshock,Halo,half life 2 ep2


I wouldn't go that far..... I wouldn't even think about going that far.

However, COD 4 multiplayer is damn fun to play online, right now.


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2007)

Hearing everyone stroke up CoD 4 is starting to make me hate this game.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 6, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Hearing everyone stroke up CoD 4 is starting to make *me hate this game*.



*There's no shame in being a hater*. At least, all the other haters appear to be shameless...  


COD 4 is a good game. I didn't like COD 3 and only played the demo for COD 2. I wasn't expecting much from COD 4, and I'm not easily impressed.


If you're not an online gamer that likes First-Person Shooters, this game isn't for you.





*Hardcore Gamers:*

*1. *There's an enormous group of online gamers that judge a game by how good it's online-multiplayer is, and the group grows larger every day. This group lives for competitive, both casual and serious, gameplay. Most games, that don't have a decent online gaming experience, are pronounced D.O.A. by this group. They demand, near impossible, replay value out of their prospective purchases.

*2. *Likewise, there's a group of gamers who put no value in how good a game's online-multiplayer is or isn't. This group puts the single player gaming experience above all else. They require that their titles pull them into the world of the game, and seamlessly provide them with a superb storyline while taking them on an Epic adventure. 

*3. *There is also a group that likes to "play the middle". They attempt to judge their games by the single and multiplayer, equally, which is the case for many of the gamers in the other groups. What sets this group apart, however, is their unyielding standards of excellence, in all areas. A majority of the time, it's all or nothing with this group.
They are quick to trash a title that has an excellent single-player, just because it's MP is crap or non-existent. They don't hesitate to torpedo a title, that is clearly focused on online-MP, just because it's single-player is sub-par or non-existent. This group usually ends up praising obscure and unsuccessful titles that have made an effort to provide a decent single and multiplayer experience, but only succeeded at being a mediocre title, in general.
This group finds itself increasingly frustrated by the growing number of games that offer no singleplayer or any offline play at all. 


*I feel that the Xbox 360 actively targets the first and third groups.*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2007)

For me if a game's main focus IS single player i judge it on that. If the main thing is multi. I judge it on that. If it has both good then great, the better it is


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

This is what they target. 


what are the online player limits on cod4?


----------



## Junas (Nov 6, 2007)

I am trying to decide whether I should buy the Orange Box or COD4... I am not too big on the online multiplayer but I'd play it sometimes. I heard that COD4's single player campaign is pretty short, is that true?


----------



## Fang (Nov 6, 2007)

Probably since its an almost entirely focused MP game like BF2 on the 360.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 6, 2007)

I say go with the orange box, it's a box.


----------



## Pein (Nov 6, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> I wouldn't go that far..... I wouldn't even think about going that far.
> 
> However, COD 4 multiplayer is damn fun to play online, right now.



I went that far because its true

I've had way more fun with cod4 then all the other shooters I bought and the campaign had plenty of oh shit moments.



Shiroi Kiba said:


> Hearing everyone stroke up CoD 4 is starting to make me hate this game.


ZOMG praise is bad for good games


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Bookman said:


> I am trying to decide whether I should buy the Orange Box or COD4... I am not too big on the online multiplayer but I'd play it sometimes. I heard that COD4's single player campaign is pretty short, is that true?


If you are only going to get one, go with The Orange Box. YOU will like it way more than COD4. Trust me.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 7, 2007)

I completely forgot about Kane & Lynch. Anyone really looking forward to it?


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 7, 2007)

Shit. X_x;
Mmkay. I need to decide by tomorrow, since the nearest game store is an hour drive away and an opportunity to go has come up.
I'm uber bored right now, and I'm thinking of getting The Orange Box.
But Assassin's Creed is coming out really soon, and money is an issue for me.
So, which one should I do? Get The Orange Box or wait for Assassin's Creed, even though it might not be as good as I expect? (Though I doubt it'll disappoint me. xP )


----------



## little nin (Nov 7, 2007)

my bro's looking forward to kane and lynch

hmmm, im enjoying orange box right now, but have been anticipating assasins creed for a while, if you were to get the box today, when would you be able to get assasins creed?


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 7, 2007)

little nin said:


> my bro's looking forward to kane and lynch
> 
> hmmm, im enjoying orange box right now, but have been anticipating assasins creed for a while, if you were to get the box today, when would you be able to get assasins creed?



I'unno, I try and save my money and hold out as long as possible so I can just get by for longer, so I might buy it like... Around January or the end of December. Man, tough choice. I'd think that Assassin's Creed would be more in-depth, and longer, so I'd get more out of it, but I'd have to wait longer.


----------



## little nin (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmm, what about waiting for assasins creed to come out and then getting some feedback from friends / here and then making the decision?


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 7, 2007)

little nin said:


> hmmm, what about waiting for assasins creed to come out and then getting some feedback from friends / here and then making the decision?



That's what I was planning on doing if I chose Assassin's Creed, but...
I'm bored out of my mind right now, almost to the point of suicide. xD
So, I'm wondering if people think it's worth the wait...

((OH! I might just get a super-cheap PS2 game to tide me over! xDDD     Or I could try and get my PS1 memory card back from my friend and play FF IX! ))


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> I went that far because its true
> 
> I've had way more fun with cod4 then all the other shooters I bought and the campaign had plenty of oh shit moments.
> 
> ...


It's the same thing that happened with BioShock when that came out.  Ridiculous amounts of praise can easily become annoying.  Especially when a year like this comes around and every time a new shooter comes out someone has to go out and say "omg this is the best shooter ever".

Either way you have had the game what a day or two?  Really you can't make such a judgment off of such a short time of gameplay.  Even if you still feel that way, just keep in mind that not everyone else will.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 7, 2007)

I heard that the story in the Campaign is pretty simple, linear and not that amazing.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I heard that the story in the Campaign is pretty simple, linear and not that amazing.




......




Kumoriken said:


> That's what I was planning on doing if I chose Assassin's Creed, but...
> I'm bored out of my mind right now, almost to the point of suicide. xD
> So, I'm wondering if people think it's worth the wait...


Waiting for Assassin's Creed to release will help ensure that you don't end up regretting your purchase. However, The Orange Box would make an excellent purchase, if you're looking for high replay value.





Stumpy said:


> Pein said:
> 
> 
> > I went that far because its true
> ...


Some people really love their favorite games, and demand that everyone else recognize their love for the game.
Even if it does become annoying, I'm not gonna hate them, or the game, for it. To each his own, I say.

I do take offense to fanboys charging me up, because I don't praise their favorite game as loudly as they do. But, what can be done about it?
Some people, who haven't experienced a certain type of game as much as I have, tend to lose themselves in their fascination of an excellent gaming experience.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 7, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Pein said:
> 
> 
> > I went that far because its true
> ...


Some people really love their favorite games, and demand that everyone else recognize their love for the game.
Even if it does become annoying, I'm not gonna hate them, or the game, for it. To each his own, I say.

I do take offense to fanboys charging me up, because I don't praise their favorite game as loudly as they do. But, what can be done about it?
Some people, who haven't experienced a certain type of game as much as I have, tend to lose themselves in their fascination of an excellent gaming experience.


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 7, 2007)

Hmm...
Orange Box = Fun sooner + teh raplaiz, which is good....
Assassin's creed = Anticipated for a long while + looks like it'll be super in-depth...

Ah, fuck it.
Getting the Orange Box tomorrow. I've never played a Half-Life game and I suppose I'd have to eventually.

Thanks for your help everyone. ^^


----------



## Zabuza06 (Nov 7, 2007)

If anyone ever wants to play some halo3 my tag is: Stockman06


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I heard that the story in the Campaign is pretty simple, linear and not that amazing.



You heard wrong the single player is amazing


----------



## little nin (Nov 7, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Hmm...
> Orange Box = Fun sooner + teh raplaiz, which is good....
> Assassin's creed = Anticipated for a long while + looks like it'll be super in-depth...
> 
> ...



half life is love 

its a great series


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone had their hands on bladestorm yet? 
isn´t it out by now?
I wants it! 
but I´m low on cash this month and I got myself a girlfriend so I´m also low on time 
and I need to buy Mass effect and Assassins creed aswell xD


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> Hmm...
> Orange Box = Fun sooner + teh raplaiz, which is good....
> Assassin's creed = Anticipated for a long while + looks like it'll be super in-depth...
> 
> ...


You won't regret it.  Surely you will get Assassin's Creed as well at the next chance you get, but The Orange Box should last you a nice while.


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Anyone knows the release date for SC II?


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

SC II what is that?


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Starcraft 2......


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

why are you asking in a 360 thread any way its most likely 2009


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Because I was wondering if they changed it.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

They never announced the release date in the first place just a vague release date


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

AC - 9.5
I can't wait! 
Here


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Assassins's Creed makes me proud of the history of the Hashishan.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 7, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Anyone knows the release date for SC II?


You must not be from around here.

Word of advice:
Never ask for the release date for a Blizzard game.  And if Blizzard gives you a release date don't believe them.  Assume the game isn't coming until 2020 and you will find a pleasant surprised when the game actually comes out.

IMO Expect it late 2009 or early 2010.

Fuck yes AC doesn't suck at least to Game Informer.  I am happy for the game.  Hopefully it doesn't become a yearly reiterated game for Ubisoft to milk.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 7, 2007)

I WANT GTA4


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 7, 2007)

man, I´m so getting assassins creed 
I want to see the review of ME too, cuz I will probably only buy one of them this month, so I have to postpone two games T___T
oh woe is me xD


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> You heard wrong the single player is amazing



Besides the game play and the visuals which I played on my friends house on. The other aspects does not scream out much (story, pace). If you played past Call of Duty games the pace is almost similar. You play as different characters throughout the game. Each mission took about 30 minutes. But that isn't a bad thing. It just isn't something like Oh F*ck yeah! Story... Soviet wannabe's and Arabs as the baddies. Quite frankly too many Tom Clancy games for me. I still believe this is a great game. I can't wait till my friend gets tired of it and I get to borrow it. Cause right now money is going towards Mass Effect, Clothes, Shoes, and Bills.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> AC - 9.5
> I can't wait!
> Link removed



PWNED by call of duty


----------



## Mulatto (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> PWNED by call of duty



They're not even comparable...


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Mulatto said:


> They're not even comparable...



Talking about review scores from game informer don't think I don't like assassins creed I plan to get it day one


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 7, 2007)

What's the single player campaign like for COD4? decent or lacklustre?


----------



## Mulatto (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> Talking about review scores from game informer don't think I don't like assassins creed I plan to get it day one



Ah, my mistake.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> PWNED by call of duty



COD4 is wack as fuck though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 7, 2007)

i have asked this many times before.....but about when should the fall update be around??


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Assassin's Creed commericals keep playing on Comedy Central.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 7, 2007)

oh. It's a funny game. 

Wack as fuck is bad right?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 7, 2007)

Kaki said:


> oh. It's a funny game.
> 
> Wack as fuck is bad right?



Lol yeah, i thought the beta was a joke, i won't even buy that piece of shit for 30, waiting till i see it on ebay for 20 in a month or so, pick it up then.


----------



## Fang (Nov 7, 2007)

Seriously, I can't believe that Assassin's Creed was based off the history of the Hashinshin.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 7, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Seriously, I can't believe that Assassin's Creed was based off the history of the Hashinshin.



I seen the commercial after South Park.


----------



## Pein (Nov 7, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> What's the single player campaign like for COD4? decent or lacklustre?


neither its amazing even the ending was bad ass



crazymtf said:


> COD4 is wack as fuck though.


coming from the guy who likes bad games


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 7, 2007)

People must be retarded. COD4 fucking kicks all ass. I'm calling Game of the Year right now.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2007)

Pein said:


> coming from the guy who likes bad games


You mean a guy who can find enjoyment in games other than those which receive 9.0+.  I wasn't aware that that was a bad thing.  Being more open minded and having a different opinion and all.

edit:  Oh yea it seems as though good things do come to those who wait.   Seems like I am going to inherit an Xbox 360 Elite, a decent television for the 360 (S-Video so next gen amirite?), and like 7 games.  Unfortunately it is at the cost of my brother joining the marines, but that is his choice blah blah.

I also get his live account so if all goes well I'll finally be able to participate with you guys n_n


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2007)

^ that is true stumpy, but giving a game a review that is actually bad a 8.0 and then lets say but with biased stuff aside and honestly that game is a 5.0 game... 
Like thats like me saying "Quest 64 was a great game" to me maybe but when I really look at it as a whole I realize that it was below average at best.

So different opinions are good but when they start labeling those opinions like "this game is great" as a fact and a whole for the entire gaming populace then no thats wrong to do imo.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Assassin's Creed and Mass Effect seem mindblowing and stunning. CoD 4 looks like a pretty'ed up version of BF2.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ that is true stumpy, but giving a game a review that is actually bad a 8.0 and then lets say but with biased stuff aside and honestly that game is a 5.0 game...
> Like thats like me saying "Quest 64 was a great game" to me maybe but when I really look at it as a whole I realize that it was below average at best.
> 
> So different opinions are good but when they start labeling those opinions like "this game is great" as a fact and a whole for the entire gaming populace then no thats wrong to do imo.


iono.  It seems like if anyone other than crazy says something you would expect from crazy it would piss me off, but when crazy says a crazy statement it really doesn't affect me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

I hate to rain on this parade, but CoD4 is made of epic.  After taking a break from SMG, I finally decided to pop this into the 360 and... omg, I sorta forgot about Halo. XD  You know, to each his own, but seriously, I am impressed.  It's much tighter than CoD2 was (CoD3 doesn't exist to me) and fucking hell at the production values.  Color me impressed.  If you're not a CoD fan, I can see why people wouldn't like this, controls, etc, but this game is way more impressive than Halo 3, imo. 

It won't be my personal GotY (you all know SMG takes the cake and the forever), but until Mass Effect comes out, this is by far the cream of the crop.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

Forget about mass effect and assassins creed fuck call of duty we all know viva pinata party animal's will be game of the year.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

Holy shit at the level Death from Above... just fucking wow.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit at the level Death from Above... just fucking wow.


seriously that shit was cool the all ghillied up mission is cool too,


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 8, 2007)

I want to buy COD4, but 60 euros is just too fucking much for COD4, with SMG and Mass Effect coming up.

I don't have any classes for a week, and all the games I want come out when classes start again...WHYYYYYYY.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Het hebben van colleges is om die reden fantastisch.  

All this hype 'round CoD4 makes me want to buy a 360 this instant, but I have to wait it out until the holidays.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeah, the camo level was intense.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 8, 2007)

My GotY so far is Bioshock, I love it. I've beat it twice and im nearly finished my third go. Whats your favourite of 07 so far?

Edit: for 360 ofcourse, in general im guessing DS's GotY is SMG, it sounds great


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 8, 2007)

Game of the year will be Assasin's Creed or Mass Effect this year.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Het hebben van colleges is om die reden fantastisch.
> 
> All this hype 'round CoD4 makes me want to buy a 360 this instant, but I have to wait it out until the holidays.



Ik weet dan niet wat voor colleges jij hebt xD Wij zijn ook niet verplicht te komen, maar ik kom wel, want tijdens mijn colleges krijg je daadwerkelijk info waar je iets aan hebt (niet alle vakken ).

And dimensionplus already has the game, although it's supposed to come out tomorrow. Ugh, I don't know. I loved COD2 but the multiplayer was so laggy it was unplayable. COD4 looks great, I know i'll have fun witht the singleplayer and that the multiplayer is great too, but I just don't know if I have the time for it with SMG and Mass Effect coming up. 

Is the multiplayer on COD4 laggy? I'm scared after COD2. Is it like Halo where it finds the best host or not?


----------



## TagZ (Nov 8, 2007)

I said so far because you have no idea if AC or ME will be GotY, they could both end up being a steaming pile of horse shit. Although i doubt they'll be rubbish, they both seem to be very good and im looking forward to playing both but i need money


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> Ik weet dan niet wat voor colleges jij hebt xD Wij zijn ook niet verplicht te komen, maar ik kom wel, want tijdens mijn colleges krijg je daadwerkelijk info waar je iets aan hebt (niet alle vakken ).



Op mijn Uni [Erasmus] hebben ze een blokken systeem ingevoerd.  7 weken college, gelijk daarna 1 week tentamen. Telkens 2 of 3 vakken. Nu twee. Ik had vandaag eigenlijk boekhouden [hoorcollege] en micro-economie [practicum]. Ik haal het morgen wel in. 



> And dimensionplus already has the game, although it's supposed to come out tomorrow. Ugh, I don't know. I loved COD2 but the multiplayer was so laggy it was unplayable. COD4 looks great, I know i'll have fun witht the singleplayer and that the multiplayer is great too, but I just don't know if I have the time for it with SMG and Mass Effect coming up.
> 
> Is the multiplayer on COD4 laggy? I'm scared after COD2. Is it like Halo where it finds the best host or not?



Wait for ME en SMG.  I can't answer any of these questions.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Op mijn Uni [Erasmus] hebben ze een blokken systeem ingevoerd.  7 weken college, gelijk daarna 1 week tentamen. Telkens 2 of 3 vakken. Nu twee. Ik had vandaag eigenlijk boekhouden [hoorcollege] en micro-economie [practicum]. Ik haal het morgen wel in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait for ME en SMG.  I can't answer any of these questions.



I'm going to buy ME and SMG no matter what. But I have enough money for another game. I know Assassins Creed is coming out, but that's not really my kind of game. I'm going to try that out on Nov. 23nd, during Gameplay 

I just want to know if the COD4 multiplayer is laggy if you're from Europe. I have 0 problems in Halo 3, in wich I rarely have lag.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had only a few problems with the CoD4 MP BETA, but I even then they weren't often. Think they'll have fixed it for the gold-version. Haven't heard anything about lag, anyway.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 8, 2007)

I just bought COD4, played for a while, and I'm happy I did. The first level with the ship was AWESOME. Especially in the end. My mouth was open all the time. The sequence after that, with the president in the car was awesome too. After that, I decided to play the multiplayer. I pressed find game and I was in a game in 10 seconds. It was a 4 versus 4 team deathmatch, and I had 0 lag. The gameplay is fast and very action packed, something that I really like. I finished second, lolz. Anyway, I'm glad I bought it. I'm playing the singleplayer on hard, don't want it to be over too soon. Can't wait to see what the singleplayer is going to throw at me next. I know it will be short, but it's going to be one hell of a ride xD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Paragraphs dude, paragraphs, make them.  Glad you're enjoying CoD4 that much.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ketchup said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought COD4, played for a while, and I'm happy I did. The first level with the ship was AWESOME. Especially in the end. My mouth was open all the time. The sequence after that, with the president in the car was awesome too. After that, I decided to play the multiplayer. I pressed find game and I was in a game in 10 seconds. It was a 4 versus 4 team deathmatch, and I had 0 lag. The gameplay is fast and very action packed, something that I really like. I finished second, lolz. Anyway, I'm glad I bought it. I'm playing the singleplayer on hard, don't want it to be over too soon. Can't wait to see what the singleplayer is going to throw at me next. I know it will be short, but it's going to be one hell of a ride xD


It's nice to hear about someone that is really enjoying an excellent purchase..... 





Dan Hibiki said:


> All this hype 'round CoD4 makes me want to buy a 360 this instant, but I have to wait it out until the holidays.


It's weird that CoD4 ends up being a system seller..  

Glad to see that the world is right-side-up, again. I've been seeing a lot of posts about how "all this hype 'round CoD4" was causing some posters to "hate" the game, or so they said.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

I want Mass Effect.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 8, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> i have asked this many times before.....but about when should the fall update be around??



You have definitely asked that quite a bit. But I'll answer it so that you don't feel ignored. Whenever they decide to bring it out. Pretty much is the simple answer that anyone will get.

Anyways a hint or speculation has been swirling after an announced new parental feature. Which will be made in effect early December. But that is just speculation. You can find the news at majornelsons blog if you read the comments as well as the xbox site for more info on the new parental feature.


----------



## Pein (Nov 8, 2007)

I heard it won't be coming until december which is stupid because that would make it the winter update  but I'm sure it won't be out until december


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> *I hate to rain on this parade, but CoD4 is made of epic.*  After taking a break from SMG, I finally decided to pop this into the 360 and... omg, I sorta forgot about Halo. XD  You know, to each his own, but seriously, I am impressed.  It's much tighter than CoD2 was (CoD3 doesn't exist to me) and fucking hell at the production values.  Color me impressed.  If you're not a CoD fan, I can see why people wouldn't like this, controls, etc, but this game is way more impressive than Halo 3, imo.
> 
> It won't be my personal GotY (you all know SMG takes the cake and the forever), but until Mass Effect comes out, this is by far the cream of the crop.





Donkey Show said:


> Holy shit at the level Death from Above... just fucking wow.


................ 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhzOD1amluc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> It's weird that CoD4 ends up being a system seller..
> 
> Glad to see that the world is right-side-up, again. I've been seeing a lot of posts about how "all this hype 'round CoD4" was causing some posters to "hate" the game, or so they said.



The posters you're referring to are completely retarded and you implicitly compared me to these cretins, don't ever do that again. I'm vastly superior to the masses.  I've proven so academically many a time. 

The reason I do not own a 360 at this moment is because of there were technical flaws. _BUT_, seeing as the Zephyr boards now sport a 65nm processor and a new heatsink, and thus the chance of a crash has been vastly reduced  I now have no reason to wait, other than having to deal with funding. [I implicitly assumed you know how to deduce, whilst writing this very paragraph]

Don't get me wrong, I have more than enough money. I am just waiting for the right moment, which will be during the forthcoming holiday season. 

The real reason I'm buying a 360 is, _by the way_, the launch of Mass Effect. Largely due to Davey's consistent [mind you, justified] fanboying. The other games are fringe benefits to me.  




Shiroi Kiba said:


> I want Mass Effect.



Hell yeah.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

And Knights of the Old Republic 3 not to be a MMO.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> And Knights of the Old Republic 3 not to be a MMO.



How right you are, again.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm just a fan of Bioware and Star Wars.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

You and Davey share a validated opinion. /commends


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone that actually _wants_ a KotOR MMORPG should be repeatedly struck in the groin with a ban-hammer.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Nilihus is a bad ass too.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> The posters you're referring to are completely retarded and *you implicitly compared me to these cretins, don't ever do that again*. I'm vastly superior to the masses.  I've proven so academically many a time.
> 
> The reason I do not own a 360 at this moment is because of there were technical flaws. _BUT_, seeing as the Zephyr boards now sport a 65nm processor and a new heatsink, and thus the chance of a crash has been vastly reduced  I now have no reason to wait, other than having to deal with funding. [I implicitly assumed you know how to deduce, whilst writing this very paragraph]
> 
> ...


...... :S   
.....uhmm...... sorry?

Any inherent comparisons of you, to said posters, were only listed to demonstrate the contrast between their posts and, what you've described as, the vastly superior comments that you have made.

Furthermore, any miscalculations, on my part, about your true motivations for wanting to purchase a Xbox 360; were only made, due to an inevitable confusion, trigger by the following statement.....





> All this hype 'round CoD4 makes me want to buy a 360 this instant


I, once again, offer my humble apology.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

You mean Nihlus Kryik?


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> You mean Nihlus Kryik?



Darth Nihilus.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ...... :S
> .....uhmm...... sorry?
> 
> Any inherent comparisons of you, to said posters, were only listed to demonstrate the contrast between their posts and, what *you've described as*, the *vastly superior comments that you have made.*


*
In virtute sunt multi ascensus.* It means: _"In excellence there are many degrees." _ I outclass most humans, indeed [ignores pun]. Inherently, you seem to think in the exact same manner. 

Although, self-induced elitism irks me, my friend. 



> Furthermore, any miscalculations, on my part, about your true motivations for wanting to purchase a Xbox 360; were only made, *due to an inevitable confusion*, triggered by the following statement.....



Indeed, wrong interpretation on your part led to a certain amount of confusion, but that could've easily been avoided if you had examined my statement a bit more closely. 



			
				ME said:
			
		

> All this hype 'round CoD4 makes me want to buy a 360 *this instant*,



You see what I did there? The sheer amount of unambiguous peer reviews I have been reading, led me to question my decision between postponing or progressing. The progression here lies in buying the 360 more promptly. 

But, I regress, I shall not buy a 360 until the timing is just right.



> I, once again, offer my humble apology.



I accept your apology, if only for reasons best left unknown.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Damn it Knights of the Old Republic 3 nao Bioware.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Has there been a confirmation, Kiba?    For now we can only assume LucasArts and Bioware are working on KotOR 3. We can never be sure until we have seen an official press release from either LucasArts or a game-developers website.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Gamespot has hinted at it but there's been no direct word. I'm going to be sorely let down in Knights of the Old Republic 3 is a fucking MMO though.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Numerous sources have hinted at it, but I hate speculation.  : /


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

It doesn't matter. Knights of the Old Republic and Knights of the Old Republic II are fucking masterpieces. Turning a great story with interesting characters and sub plots based on early SW's comics and fucking over a great turn table rpg to a MMO action game would be fucking stupid to the highest degree.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

You don't have to tell _me _,that.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyway, they should make a DE game based of the Knights of the Old Republic game engine.

And Nihilus and Revan kick ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

Bindo > Nihilus.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Black Mandalorian dude from Knights of the Old Republic comics > Bindo. He technically was still at the rank of Padawan Apprentice at the age of 60.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Numerous sources have hinted at it, but I hate speculation.  : /


Well, with Lucas Arts confirming that they're making another game with BioWare, there isn't much else I can imagine it being. Though, they may just want a Mass Effect-style approach to another George Lucas bridge between Episode 3 and 4, but I refuse to imagine that. For now.

For you Mass Effect whores, such as myself:

[DLMURL]http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1475790&cl=4896019[/DLMURL]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Black Mandalorian dude from Knights of the Old Republic comics > Bindo. He technically was still at the rank of Padawan Apprentice at the age of 60.



Yes, because rank = awesomeness, of course.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Well, with Lucas Arts confirming that they're making another game with BioWare, there isn't much else I can imagine it being.



Lucas Arts doesn't actually do anything but advise on the story once the game is licensed and allowed to be made and make sure it fits into the EU timelines to be canon. 



Karsa Orlong said:


> Yes, because rank = awesomeness, of course.



Sith Lords, Mandalores or Jedi Masters?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> It doesn't matter. Knights of the Old Republic and Knights of the Old Republic II are fucking masterpieces. Turning a great story with interesting characters and sub plots based on early SW's comics and fucking over a great turn table rpg to a MMO action game would be fucking stupid to the highest degree.





*MMO = GODWIN!!!*

The market has spoken, and I support Capitalism. Therefore, *this statement*, must be true.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 8, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Well, with Lucas Arts confirming that they're making another game with BioWare, there isn't much else I can imagine it being.



I quote: 



> *Q: Could the BioWare MMORPG be KotOR III?*
> A: Yes. It could also be myriad other things, including but not limited to: Jade Empire, Draogn Age, Mass Effect, Sonic, or something completely new and unexpected.
> 
> *Q: LucasArts and BioWare have announced a new 'interactive entertainment product'.*
> A: What the heck is one of those, anyway? Anyway, yes, they have. The words 'Star Wars' are not mentioned anywhere in that press release, though (okay, once, in reference to KotOR 1), and LucasArts has other intellectual property. It could just as easily be an Indiana Jones game (or MMORPG).



Source.


Yes, the most likely outcome is KotORIII, but until I see confirmation there's reason to believe a completely new project might be in the works.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Lucas Arts doesn't actually do anything but advise on the story once the game is licensed and allowed to be made and make sure it fits into the EU timelines to be canon.


Typically, but according to their , they're co-developing and co-publishing it rather than licensing Star Wars or whatever IP they're utilizing to BioWare.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

MMORPG would ruin Knights of the Old Republic. 

Edit: Yeah Kribaby, but they haven't really had a hands on development team since like Jedi Outcast. They can call it what they want, but its Bioware that's doing everything.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2007)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Yes, the most likely outcome is KotORIII, but until I see confirmation there's reason to believe a completely new project might be in the works.


I put as much credence in their beating around the bush as I did when Bungie refused to admit that they were developing Halo 3. It's certainly not impossible to be working on another IP, or more likely than that an entirely new one, but I would honestly be surprised by anything other than Star Wars.


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm more loyal to Bioware or Obsidian then I could ever be to Bungie.


----------



## Kri (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll also repost this, since people can easily overlook one or two pages back:

[DLMURL="http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1475790&cl=4896019"][ME Commercial][/DLMURL]

This seems to be a Renegade-based commercial. I wonder if there will be a Paragon equivalent...


----------



## Fang (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone here a fan of Republic Commandos? Would love to see a ARC Trooper or another sequel to that game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 8, 2007)

I like RC quite a bit, the characters were so damn awesome.


----------



## TagZ (Nov 9, 2007)

I doubt i'll get an answer but anybody who purchased Call of Duty 4 in France, what language is it in?


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 9, 2007)

I think some people might be thrilled with this info...

Mass Effect Achievements REVEALED!!!


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I like RC quite a bit, the characters were so damn awesome.



Fixer for the win.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2007)

XD

Scorch: "Uhh, Sir? Do you want a light boom or an explosive party?"
Boss: "Just get us in without getting the squad killed Scorch."


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2007)

ARC Troopers however beat out Recon Commandos.

Ever watch the Clone Wars cartoon?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 9, 2007)

All of it twice.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2007)

Captain Fordo is a beast.


----------



## Pein (Nov 9, 2007)

There is a star wars fc you know


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2007)

That's Zero for letting me know.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 10, 2007)

The 360 finally outsold PS3 and PS2 in Japan.


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2007)

How long did it take to do that with already have a one year headstart on all over next generation consoles?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

I hope that statement isn't one of a negative attitude.  It is huge for Microsoft to even have done this for one month.  It won't last, but it is an improvement over the first Xbox in that region.


----------



## King Bookah (Nov 10, 2007)

I have yet another fucking problem with a defective 360.  So, I can get online, I can see friend lists, but the Marketplace refuses to show, and I can't play anytype of matches online? I'm not sure if it's the overheating or what, but what's my problem?


----------



## Fang (Nov 10, 2007)

The only problem that I was having with my 360 is trying to play Rise of Ninja since it randomly restarts with that game in.

But the disc is kind of fucked up.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 10, 2007)

King Bookah said:


> I have yet another fucking problem with a defective 360.  So, I can get online, I can see friend lists, but the Marketplace refuses to show, and I can't play anytype of matches online? I'm not sure if it's the overheating or what, but what's my problem?


It sounds like either, your account has went to Silver membership, or your Gold account has been banned to Silver status.
Either way, it seems like you need to do some account management or get a new account. 

If you got yourself banned, I gots no sympathy for the likes of you......  IIIFFFFFF, that's what happened.

It could just be a Xboxlive glitch, in your area.





Trick Shot said:


> The 360 finally outsold PS3 and PS2 in Japan.


Holy shit sticks  

Sony must really be fucking up, if Japan is losing interest. That gaming market is notoriously loyal to Japanese products.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 10, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> It sounds like either, your account has went to Silver membership, or your Gold account has been banned to Silver status.
> Either way, it seems like you need to do some account management or get a new account.
> 
> If you got yourself banned, I gots no sympathy for the likes of you......  IIIFFFFFF, that's what happened.
> ...



Or it was the ace combat super big sales, lost odysee package + XBOX that boosted it sales...just saying.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 10, 2007)

I guess we have to wait a while, to see if the airtight Japanese gaming market will open up.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how much can I get if I trade 3 games in. Rainbow 6 LV GRAW2 and DIRT


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Does anyone know how much can I get if I trade 3 games in. Rainbow 6 LV GRAW2 and DIRT


R6: Vegas $20
G.R.A.W. 2 $10
DiRT  around $12 maybe


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2007)

Or ebay that bitch adn get over 100


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2007)

Call whatever store you are going to.  Honestly, how would we know?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm asking to see if anyone has traded in games before. I wish I had a credit card to sell this shit on Ebay.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 11, 2007)

Well yea, but the prices of the money you get back can vary based on when and where you traded it in.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Call whatever store you are going to.  Honestly, how would we know?



Who would of thought of that idea? I mean can phones really do that???


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2007)

Mass Effect!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 11, 2007)

assassins creed 
 what good games are coming in december?


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Mass Effect!




I agree with this statement.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 11, 2007)

One of my dudes has got a modded 360 and already has Assasin's Creed, i'm going over to play it tommorow to get a hands on approach before I buy it.


How much can I get for trading Halo 3 in?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 11, 2007)

Not a lot, that's for sure. xD


----------



## Octo-pie (Nov 11, 2007)

*Which Xbox 360 should I get??*

Me and my brother are going to but an xbox 360 and I was looking online and I saw there was an Xbox 360 and an xbox 360 arcade, the arcade one costs less, must be for some reason. but anyways, which  one should me and my brother get? is the arcade like horrible or what? 

please give reasons for which one to get please.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

Buy the Xbox 360 Pro the arcade is pointless i mean really this is a next gen system don't waste time playing arcade games on such a nice system.. Also i have never seen a arcade in stores so its probably not very popular.

Also the arcade seems to have no Hard Drive.. heres a chart see for your self..


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

get an elite well worth it :/


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 11, 2007)

get the normal one


----------



## Akuma (Nov 11, 2007)

Roy Mustang said:


> get the normal one




Yeah i guess looking at what elite has again, you really dont need that much space....get the pro. I refute my last statement


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 11, 2007)

An Elite for sure.

Pass on the Arcade.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2007)

Get the Elite. I'm actually going to trade in my Pro for an elite sometime before the years over. The HDMI cable is well worth it


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 11, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Get the Elite. I'm actually going to trade in my Pro for an elite sometime before the years over. The HDMI cable is well worth it



What does that cable do exactly?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

If money's no object, get an elite.

If money is tight, get an Arcade, then upgrade your system, as you get the money, if you like.


Donkey Show said:


> Second, you can buy HDMI cables for $5 and you'll still get the same visual quality.


Where can you get them for $5 bucks?


----------



## Arishem (Nov 11, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pzr2fw2F2c[/YOUTUBE]
It should be interesting to see how the general public reacts to this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Where can you get them for $5 bucks?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 11, 2007)

dont forget walmart


----------



## Octo-pie (Nov 11, 2007)

ill get the regular Xbox 360 then, not the arcade, Elite is too much for me, I think the xbox 360 will be good enough then, thanks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2007)

You can't use any HDMI cable with the 360 you gotta buy the MS one.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn proprietry merch and accessories.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You can't use any HDMI cable with the 360 you gotta buy the MS one.



That's not necessarily true.



Why spend $50 on a "proprietary cable" when you can just get a $5 dollar HDMI cable and do a little DIY fix on the component cable? >=D


----------



## Kaki (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish they would put out cheaper controllers rather than cheaper systems.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 11, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pzr2fw2F2c[/YOUTUBE]
> It should be interesting to see how the general public reacts to this.



holy maccaronies 
it didn?t really show anything at all, but it?s still VERY bold for a videogame (which is a sad fact)
still, it?s a bit of a touchy subject to bash for them "politicians" since they can anger gay people by bashing it (smart move from Bioware? ;D )


personally I think it?s a good move to push the limits a bit like that 
mostly since the limits are way retarded >___>


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2007)

Assassin's Creed nao!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 11, 2007)

hell ya! I want it! 
and ME 
and bladestorm
and DWdam  , I enjoyed the demo


----------



## Kri (Nov 11, 2007)

That was just a random sex scene. Liara's is . NSFW, obviously.

I was contemplating over the past day or so getting myself an early copy of Mass Effect, but knowing full well that I have a convenient window of time to devote to Super Mario Galaxy _and_ Assassin's Creed, I decided to bite my tongue and wait. Nine days now... I think I can handle it.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Second, you can buy HDMI cables for $5 and you'll still get the same visual quality.





Donkey Show said:


> That's not necessarily true.
> 
> 
> 
> Why spend $50 on a "proprietary cable" when you can just get a $5 dollar HDMI cable and do a little DIY fix on the component cable? >=D



^All of this information should really be in the same post, or else it could be misleading.


*"You can get nearly every 360 game at the cost of around $1.25 a disk."* 
Now, if I didn't also mention that you'll be getting regular DVD9 disks instead of Xbox 360 disks; and say that you'll have to "do a little MOD fix" on your 360; the statement would be misleading.


----------



## Fang (Nov 11, 2007)

Lesbian aliens?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> ^All of this information should really be in the same post, or else it could be misleading.
> 
> 
> *"You can get nearly every 360 game at the cost of around $1.25 a disk."*
> Now, if I didn't also mention that you'll be getting regular DVD9 disks instead of Xbox 360 disks; and say that you'll have to "do a little MOD fix" on your 360; the statement would be misleading.



You're too damn picky sometimes, but thanks for putting it all in one post.  I'd rather save a consumer nearly $50 on something that can easily be done in a couple of minutes.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2007)

I wish I could get an xbox 360 arcade.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 11, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wish I could get an xbox 360 arcade.


Speaking of which, I wonder if "The Make A Wish Foundation" has gotten any requests like that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 11, 2007)

Well print out the coupon there and get one from K-mart for 20% off. =)


----------



## slimscane (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm, Surry I haven't been around much guys, I've been super busy lately (still am really). But did you guys see where OXM gave Mass Effect a 10/10 and the reviewer said it was probably the best game he'd ever played?


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Blah Blue Ray.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 12, 2007)

Its Bioware slims, what do you expect?

OMG MASS EFFECT IS GOING TO OWN HARDCORE.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Fuck Mass Effect, I want Knights of the Old Republic 3 and I want it not to be a bloody MMORPG.


----------



## Akuma (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah i heard about that, it would be stupid if they did that but i think it is still a long ways off.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Fuck Mass Effect, I want Knights of the Old Republic 3 and I want it not to be a bloody MMORPG.



 cry baby


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> cry baby



O rly?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2007)

You can't always get what you want. 



> Blah Blue Ray.


 In the future movies won't be released on VHS or DVD! 
If hard copies are eliminated piracy will have to level up a bit more.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You can't always get what you want.
> 
> In the future movies won't be released on VHS or DVD!
> If hard copies are eliminated piracy will have to level up a bit more.



They release films on VHS still?


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2007)

umm, I think not.  And even wii uses DVDs now.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Fuck Mass Effect, I want Knights of the Old Republic 3 and I want it not to be a bloody MMORPG.



GTFO.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> GTFO.



Darth Revan > You.


----------



## little nin (Nov 12, 2007)

assasins creed soon


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

What is left, 8 days?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 12, 2007)

FFS. 

Anyone else having problems with getting online in CoD4? Earlier I had no problem getting on. >.O


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

I should rent Call of Duty 4?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 12, 2007)

imo thread needs a new title

did anyone ever even give a shit about the falcon chip?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

A lot of people did because it offered better cooling with a 65nm processor and an extra heatsink.  Basically, the reliability should have been way better than the previous iterations.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

No one answered my question.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 12, 2007)

Trick Shot said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pzr2fw2F2c[/YOUTUBE]
> It should be interesting to see how the general public reacts to this.



That was rather spontaneous. You don't even get an option to say "yes" or "no."

@TWF, it's been two posts since you asked your question. You don't need to start spamming.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 12, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> That was rather spontaneous. You don't even get an option to say "yes" or "no."
> 
> @TWF, it's been two posts since you asked your question. You don't need to start spamming.



Well, in all my real life experiences of spontaneous inter-species lesbian sex, there isn't really a chance you say "no". You kind of just get swept up in it, you know what I mean?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 12, 2007)

If we've learned anything from the great Captain Kirk, you just fuck em.


----------



## Pein (Nov 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> If we've learned anything from the great Captain Kirk, you just fuck em.



a man known for his immense wisdom


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Bah Kirk. So what are the other event horizan games for the 360 on the rise besides COD 4, Assassin's Creed and Mass Effect?


----------



## Kri (Nov 12, 2007)

Lost Odyssey, Fable 2, Alan Wake, Grand Theft Auto IV, Devil May Cry 4, Splinter Cell: Conviction, EndWar, Ninja Gaiden 2, Condemned 2, Too Human, Army of Two, Mercenaries 2, Star Wars: The Force Unleashed, Fallout 3, Silent Hill 5, Soul Calibur IV, UT III...

...Okay, so my 'on the rise' list spreads all over 2008, but that's fair enough since there's not much left of 2007 after November's big titles.


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Force Unleashed! zomg!

Whatever happened to Alan Wake?


----------



## Pein (Nov 12, 2007)

lol just today they had to confirm it wasn't canceled


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Probably because it was premired the year before the 360 came out alongside Dark Sector and then no one ever heard of it again.

And I really hope Dark Sector comes out.


----------



## Pein (Nov 12, 2007)

that's been confirmed for early 08


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

Seriously I want to see some new teaser trailers for TFU.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

No it wasn't posted but they had better offer some better games since most of those are bargain bin games which I can find for less then $15.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 13, 2007)

Apparently Assassin's Creed isn't as good as it's cracked up to be. It's around 7-8/10

They messed up free roaming, the game doesn't allow much freedom and it's missed out a few on the fundamentals.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Cyph3r said:


> Apparently Assassin's Creed isn't as good as it's cracked up to be. It's around 7-8/10
> 
> They messed up free roaming, the game doesn't allow much freedom and it's missed out a few on the fundamentals.



In who's opinion? 4 reviews above 9 and one 7 doesn't make it 7/8, it's a 9.1 average.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh, did you know divx should be coming to the xbox?


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> In who's opinion? 4 reviews above 9 and one 7 doesn't make it 7/8, it's a 9.1 average.



Its still a damn good game.


----------



## Kri (Nov 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> In who's opinion? 4 reviews above 9 and one 7 doesn't make it 7/8, it's a 9.1 average.


Some people only read reviews from one place, which in itself is sad, but a voice as prominent as 1UP unfortunately tends to be loud enough to speak for itself. That said, it's equally as unfortunate to rely on complitaltion sites that compare numbers attached to reviews that are, in most ways, completely incompatible.

The best thing to do is actually read several reviews from people whose opinions you tend to agree with personally, as well as people who are typically considered dependable. Doing so, it's quite clear that this game isn't "only a 7" by any stretch of the imagination. It's still very much the game that people were expecting it to be.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2007)

I never read only 1 review for games I want, I have to look at 3 or more site before I give my ultimate decision.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 13, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Some people only read reviews from one place, which in itself is sad, but a voice as prominent as 1UP unfortunately tends to be loud enough to speak for itself. That said, it's equally as unfortunate to rely on complitaltion sites that compare numbers attached to reviews that are, in most ways, completely incompatible.
> 
> The best thing to do is actually read several reviews from people whose opinions you tend to agree with personally, as well as people who are typically considered dependable. Doing so, it's quite clear that this game isn't "only a 7" by any stretch of the imagination. It's still very much the game that people were expecting it to be.



If 1up gave it that score that is drastically different from the others [As I assume], please note; they review games on an entire different scale. So a 7 = 8 for most sites, 9 = 8, etc


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah most sites are on their own review curve but most numbered reviews are broken anyway.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

I wasted my money renting Rise of Ninja. What's left for Assassin's Creed now, 7 days?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Oh, did you know divx should be coming to the xbox?



Yupp....Its on the leaked fall update list that has been out for about a month now.....and its not confirmed...just rumors


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2007)

Hm, the review score. Metacritic has it at around 92 if I'm not mistaken. Looks at cyph3r post and laughs. Okay besides that I don't based games on actual scores but reviews themselves.

I'm guessing the hit was from 1up. *Which I thank god I didn't visit and see cause it has been pointed out the idiot reviewed the game and mentioned a story spoiler without giving any such warning beforehand*. Credibility sure is down the drain. Besides I never liked them anyways so this just further adds fuel to the fire.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 13, 2007)

well I hope I this crap won't happen when I get Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

I never trust IGN reviews, just can't seem to shake it out my my mind that they aren't objective enough in their articles.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

Well the the reviews are in and assassins creed is average oh well I still can fall back on uncharted and pro street.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> Well the the reviews are in and assassins creed is average oh well *I still can fall back on uncharted and pro street*.


That's great, that you got those two games to fall back on.
Otherwise, you would have to settle for playing a demo or rental of Assassin's Creed, and forming _your own opinion_ on whether a game is fantastic or not.

.....lucky you.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> Well the the reviews are in and assassins creed is average oh well I still can fall back on uncharted and pro street.



Pro street will suck like the last one. 

AC is still getting good ratings, just not triple AAA, same as Heavenly Sword really and HS IMO was great


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Did they confirm or deny that Assassin's Creed is based off the infamous Hashinshin?


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

^Probably is but who really cares?

@Crazy need for speed is like my dynasty warriors repetitive game play that changes subtly in each iteration that I like


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

I care Pein. It seems Ubisoft likes making games about Persians.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

> IGN text review 7.7
> Hilary: "I would go on to say that Assassins Creed would be the top 5 most dissapointing games of all time." and "...this is a rental, there is no need to go back to play it more than once...in fact, you probably won't even finish it once."
> 
> And gamespy gave it a 7/10



Not that I care since I'll still be getting it but I was afraid I wouldnt get alot of "bang for my buck".

Shiroi I used to go over at the games official forums and I remember them saying that the assasin's were indeed based on the Hassashin


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

And gamespot gave it a 9. *AC* amazing how different it is this time


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Shiroi I used to go over at the games official forums and I remember them saying that the assasin's were indeed based on the Hassashin



Sweet. So when is the release date for Assassin's Creed street date?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Sweet. So when is the release date for Assassin's Creed street date?



_Comes out friday where i'm at, UK.

USA comes out tommorow officially I believe._


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Ah, I see. I'll have to buy it then when it comes out. Is there a limited edition of it too or just a standard game copy with no extra content/ect?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

_There's a limited edition, metal case and a figurine of the game's character, Altair. There's probably extra stuff that comes with it and there may even be an upgrade from the limited edition, though i'm not sure.

I'm going to buy it when it's released too even if most of the reviews have said it's a rent. It'll keep me tied over until Mass Effect._


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Don't trust IGN or Gamespot's reviews.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

IGN is probably the most reliable reviewers


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2007)

IGN?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 13, 2007)

maybe so. I usually check them out, and gamespot (mostly out of habit, they´re not that good) 

I don´t read too much into reviews though, since they sometimes miss the whole point of the game and ALWAYS compares them to other similiar/previous games and base the review too much from that view, which I find wierd...


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> IGN is probably the most reliable reviewers



Lol. I think not.


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 13, 2007)

Read 1up review this makes me cry but i am gonna rent it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 13, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Read 1up review this makes me cry but i am gonna rent it now.



1up sucks, add up all the reviews, it's far better then a 7.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 1up sucks, add up all the reviews, it's far better then a 7.



Yeah for sure 1up sucks.
I don't know what gives them credibility for reviewing the game and giving away spoilers of the storyline. Thank goodness I was warned beforehand. But I got to see an excerpt that didn't provide the storyline spoiler and I swear this is like written by someone who did not grasp the idea of the game.

I could understand if someone gives this game an average or below review. But please make it realistic!


----------



## little nin (Nov 13, 2007)

i use NF


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

I use my own expierence.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

_I'm just going to make my own mind up about the game it looks great and i've been waiting for it for ages, no "expert" is going to deter me from playing this little gem._


----------



## Junas (Nov 13, 2007)

I'll gonna play this game *AC* regardless of what 1up.com says about it. In the past, I'd usually go ther to check out their opinions on games. But I've realized how terrible they are at playing and reviewing games like AC... They just suck!


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Fuck 1up, they're ratings are about as trustable as GMR's.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 13, 2007)

I tend to stick to GameTrailers for reviews. I don't take them as the absolute, but it's nice to see the video during the review, not to mention the abundance of other vids on there. Still, own-experience beats all.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

They need to make a Dark Empire version of TFU off it's game engine.


----------



## Pein (Nov 13, 2007)

A rumor going around is that the marvel mmo has been canceled the developer didn't even mention it  in their future projects


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> A rumor going around is that the marvel mmo has been canceled the developer didn't even mention it  in their future projects



_I haven't heard anything on it in a while but if that is the case then i'm slightly depressed I had high hopes of it, such a shame._


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Marvel in MMORPGS?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

_Yes ma'am. It would be epic._


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

I am a man.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> A rumor going around is that the marvel mmo has been canceled the developer didn't even mention it  in their future projects



Well there is a rumor about a game being axed. The Marvel Universe Online game is considerably the game due to very little has been revealed since the partnership with Microsoft has been announced.


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Potentialflip, where is your sig from?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I am a man.



Me too        .


----------



## Fang (Nov 13, 2007)

Tobi is lying.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 13, 2007)

Hopefully the Marvel MMO rumor isn't true, since I'm a City of Heroes/Villains Vet (still playing), I'm looking foward to it. Well, Cryptic Studios, the developers, just recently sold all rights to the city of franchise to NCsoft, so it's not like they'll be competing with themselves anymore if the Marvel game is released.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> so.....try to play it and you will get banned...


<<<<<<<<<<< Modded console, two months on live, and counting.

The iXtreme firmware is safe for Xbox live at the moment. Also, a lot of gamers with the Extreme 5.3 firmware play on live and have not been banned.




*Spoiler*: _background info_ 



One is stealthed (I have that) the other is not. I've seen reports that the Extreme got banned a few months ago, but all of my friends that use it, haven't been banned. Some people think that the companies that are selling installations of iXtreme started a false rumor to get people to upgrade. 

I, currently, Have three Xbox 360 consoles. When two of them got the TRL of Death, I fixed them myself with the X-clap fix, modding one in the process.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

^

^Xbox Live = GODWIN!!!

I'll never be able to break my addiction to online gaming, at this rate....


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2007)

Don't trust IGN reviewers.


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2007)

Same here. So guys, should I wait for Mass Effect or shovel out toward AC?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 14, 2007)

^If you're gonna choose one or the other, I'd wait.


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't like waiting, I don't have the patience. I only own three games on my 360 and those are Battlefield 2, Halo 3 and Far Cry Predator Evolution.

I'm reduced to renting every week to pass time.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Same here. So guys, should I wait for Mass Effect or shovel out toward AC?



Link works. 

I would wait unless you have money (that way you could trade it in for Mass Effect later on). At least that is what I have in mind.


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Link works.
> 
> I would wait unless you have money (that way you could trade it in for Mass Effect later on). At least that is what I have in mind.



I see, well that's some good advice. Question, where is your set from?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 14, 2007)

Clan support coming with the update?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 14, 2007)

What? when is Carcassone free? I want it!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2007)

today apparently :amazed
and oh yeah, my 360 keeps freezing up when I start it now :cries



T___T

EDIT: FUCKK YEAH NOW I HAVE THE 3 RINGS OF DEATH T___T

X___x


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope, just checked it's not free


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 14, 2007)

really? the article said it would be for today in a 48 hour period >__>
well since I´m now 360-less for an unknown period of time it doesn´t matter to me anymiore does it T___T


----------



## Pein (Nov 14, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> What? when is Carcassone free? I want it!


12:01 a.m. PST on Nov. through 11:59 p.m. PST on Nov. 16.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 14, 2007)

im not paying 800 for the game


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Same here. So guys, should I wait for Mass Effect or shovel out toward AC?



Wait for Mass Effect.


----------



## roxannihilation (Nov 14, 2007)

I wouldn't waste any money on a PS3

It needs an exclusive soon or else it's gonna go down under


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 14, 2007)

roxannihilation said:


> I wouldn't waste any money on a PS3
> 
> It needs an exclusive soon or else it's gonna go down under



*facepalm*
welcome to the Xbox 360 thread 

btw if that thread was intentional in this section...just be wary because small phrases like that can easily lead to system wars...and we dont want that at all


----------



## Fang (Nov 14, 2007)

*Waits for KoTOR 3*


----------



## roxannihilation (Nov 14, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *facepalm*
> welcome to the Xbox 360 thread
> 
> btw if that thread was intentional in this section...just be wary because small phrases like that can easily lead to system wars...and we dont want that at all



Sorry about that, I meant to quote someone who mentioned the PS3 in this thread.

I love going off topic, donchakno'?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 14, 2007)

So how likes AC?


----------



## Kri (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm having fun with it, though it's frozen on me twice now, and I'm only on my second assassination. I've seen some other people have issues with it, across both platforms, so I'm _hoping_ it's the game.

I've had my 360 since launch, and if I RROD less than a week from Mass Effect... T.T

I'll probably buy a new 360 to be honest, while I'm waiting for this one to be replaced (should the need occur). I can always return it once mine arrives.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 14, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> So how likes AC?



Despite the cons in the game. I see myself playing this over again at least a couple of times. So yeah I'm liking it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2007)

Potentialflip said:


> Despite the cons in the game. I see myself playing this over again at least a couple of times. So yeah I'm liking it.



Yeah, cons are there but it's still fun. Sadly it won't be in my top 5


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2007)

you guys think AC deserve the mix grades it was getting?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I've had my 360 since launch, and if I RROD less than a week from Mass Effect... T.T



it happened to me yesterday


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you guys think AC deserve the mix grades it was getting?



Well it's either a love or hate game for sure. I'm loving it now, the first hour or so was boring but now? It's awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2007)

Only a week till Mass Effect.


----------



## Pein (Nov 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you guys think AC deserve the mix grades it was getting?


First hour was a crap fest beyond that it kicks major ass story sucks though.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 15, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Only a week till Mass Effect.



really?!  That snook up on me!


----------



## Pein (Nov 15, 2007)

pretty good deal buy bioshock get the darkness free


both games are great and considering I payed full price for both this a great value


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Pein said:


> First hour was a crap fest beyond that it kicks major ass story sucks though.



Agree though i liked the story


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've got too many games to get LO,DMC4,KUFOD &NG2.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I've got too many games to get LO,DMC4,KUFOD &NG2.



None of those come out this year...


----------



## MS81 (Nov 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> None of those come out this year...



but I bought Naruto and Ratchet & Clank already.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 15, 2007)

I bought kane and lynch. a descent game with fun multiplayer.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> I bought kane and lynch. a descent game with fun multiplayer.



Plan on asking this for christmas, it looks fun. So how long is it? If you know by any chance.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2007)

You getting ME on release?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> You getting ME on release?



Me? Yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Me? Yeah.



Good boy.

Regular or Limited?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 15, 2007)

haha lol...thats right...was it around 3 this morning you got on and i was like...why are you up so early lol......

but yeah...its not a bad game and im trying to get all the achievements for it

@milkycat....OUCH THAT SUX MAJOR HARDCORE BALLS!!!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 15, 2007)

I dl Carcassonne, got 3 achievements so far.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2007)

@captai Gir: yeah , and just in time for AC´s launch and ME ;___;
and I missed carcassone aswell


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 15, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Plan on asking this for christmas, it looks fun. So how long is it? If you know by any chance.


I haven't finished the campaign. I've been busy playing multiplayer. and I tell you, it's one of the most innovative multiplayer you will ever play.


----------



## Junas (Nov 16, 2007)

^Is Kane & Lynch buggy at all? How is the campaign, story-wise and play? I'm curious because I read a review that the AI in the game was spotty and lacked some cover system.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 16, 2007)

Is there a way to check what a xbox live account is doing or playing online from a website or the net or something?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Is there a way to check what a xbox live account is doing or playing online from a website or the net or something?



If they have an account connected to their MSN, that's one way to see what they're playing.


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Is there a way to check what a xbox live account is doing or playing online from a website or the net or something?


First you need to link your gamertag with your Windows Live ID.

If you've already done that, you can register your gamertag at  and look at your friends list or a a specific Live gamer's online status and activity any time you want to, from the Xbox.com website. 

You can also check your Xbox Live text messages and friend requests, or you can send messages to other gamers.

At bungie.net, you can do most of the community functions that you are able to do at Xbox.com.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 16, 2007)

hell yeah 2 more omnths an I'll have 

kuF.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Is there a way to check what a xbox live account is doing or playing online from a website or the net or something?



IF a person registered at Mygamercard.net...you can see what they and yourself is doing through live....but i doubt that your friends have...I did and i like to see what it says for me from time to time


----------



## Kri (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, I beat Assassin's Creed. Absolutely _not_ in the range of 7-8. Upper 8's, lower 9's easily. I loved it. It wasn't worth getting worried over a few reviews, since they'll never quite match my own experiences.

Now it's just a matter of waiting for Mass Effect.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Well, I beat Assassin's Creed. Absolutely _not_ in the range of 7-8. Upper 8's, lower 9's easily. I loved it. It wasn't worth getting worried over a few reviews, since they'll never quite match my own experiences.
> 
> Now it's just a matter of waiting for Mass Effect.



Damn beat it already? Didn't even get to the 5th assassination.


----------



## Kri (Nov 16, 2007)

I was up late last night. 

The ending isn't fantastic, but I had enough fun leading up to it to warrent further play. Not for the flags, though, I don't care about those achievements. I just want to do a few of the assassinations again.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2007)

Kribaby/crazymtf; how many optional/sidequests are there in AC?


----------



## rockstar sin (Nov 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I was up late last night.
> 
> The ending isn't fantastic, but I had enough fun leading up to it to warrent further play. Not for the flags, though, I don't care about those achievements. I just want to do a few of the assassinations again.



Based on the ending, does it look like we will have a sequel?


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

I remember ubisoft saying they want to  make assassins into a franchise.


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2007)

Pein said:


> I remember ubisoft saying they want to  make assassins into a franchise.



What with their obession of making franchise games on Persians? Anyway, how is Assassin's Creed, Pein?


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

It's cool not perfect the combat is weak but the huge city's and climbing  is amazing


----------



## Fang (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought you were suppose to avoid combat situations when you could in AC?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Based on the ending, does it look like we will have a sequel?


Endings don't determine whether anything gets a sequel anymore n_n

It's all up to sales, but yes Ubisoft has gone on record to say they want it to be a franchise (hopefully not yearly).  I can't imagine this game not selling a least decently.  If by chance sales are poor I would still expect one more iteration to fix whatever find broken and if then people cave in it would become a regularly iterated game.


----------



## Potentialflip (Nov 16, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I thought you were suppose to avoid combat situations when you could in AC?



You could avoid combat if you wish. That's why I like this. You can do it if you want to. It never forces you to stay away from combat. Like Pein pointed out the cities are wonderfully scaled. Though the feeling is somewhat the same. The main differences goes in the district. Of course climbing and as soon as you got the grab ledge ability back. The sky is the limit with the roof running.


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm getting it on playstation 3.


----------



## Pein (Nov 16, 2007)

OBBeauti said:


> If you're playing video games then you need a life.


Exactly you can't play games dead


----------



## Kri (Nov 17, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> Kribaby/crazymtf; how many optional/sidequests are there in AC?


Well, you only need to do two or three of the side-missions to be able to move on to your assassination, but if you play like I did, and do all of them, there are quite a few.

Though, they don't differentiate too much, but I still had fun with them. Then of course, there's collecting flags. Ugh. I wouldn't.

Also, for those already familiar with the game's 'secret',


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you're playing as Desmond, you can read emails, take keycards, take the guy's pen, and learn a lot more about what's going on. That's more of a sidequest than what you'll find as Altair...






Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Based on the ending, does it look like we will have a sequel?


Without giving anything away, the tagline seems to be "What does it all mean?"

It's certainly pointing in that direction.



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> _*take your life* and post somewhere else_


A little harsh, no?


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

I heard AC has an incredible cliffhanger at the end. Don't spoil, just answer, is it true?


----------



## Kri (Nov 17, 2007)

It's certainly a cliffhanger, though I wouldn't call it 'incredible'  It lacks subtlety.

Though, I will say, that if you do what you need to do by the end of the game, there is an interesting revelation that is far more interesting than the cliffhanger itself.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

If anyone was interested in AC heres my review.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Po81EiE5Uts[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont like how they pronounce his name.

Al ti air

I like it better as

ALL TAIR


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for that input. I call him the Arabic spiderman


----------



## Pein (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok. Thanks for that input. I call him the Arabic spiderman


I'm not even going to call his ass Arabic  he sounds like a white guy


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Ok. Thanks for that input. I call him the Arabic spiderman



But they alrdy had that, well indian


I didnt watch your review cuz well i dunt wanna spoil too much of the gameplay i got a long wait till its out on pc lol.

But yeah i hate how they pronounce his name he will always be Alt air to me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> A little harsh, no?



Because he posted this...



> If you're playing video games then you need a life.



Nah, I think I went easy on him. XD

Anyway, level 40 on CoD4 multi.  Has anyone been experiencing a lot of games with mean lag?  It seems like there are ass tons of hosts with bad connections all of a sudden.


----------



## Birkin (Nov 17, 2007)

If you're a guy, and have never played video games, you're..... anything but normal.

Not the needy kids in Africa of course.


----------



## Pein (Nov 17, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Because he posted this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah I stopped plying multi because lag got seriously bad maybe they'll fix it like they did with the ps3 version


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 17, 2007)

AC is good. I actually enjoy the combat but once you get a few of the decent moves it's far too easy, scaling buildings is incredible, the tasks can get repetitve though.

It's a great game but I can't see myself going back to it much once the main storyline is completed.

It'll probably be traded in for Mass Effect after I have a week of it.


----------



## Xell (Nov 17, 2007)

How much will Halo 1 cost on the marketplace? I have about 800 points left.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2007)

Hiro Nakamura said:


> How much will Halo 1 cost on the marketplace? I have about 800 points left.



1500 i believe, 15 dollars?

Part 2 is up now too. I'll put 1 and 2 here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Po81EiE5Uts[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=vVnKAAFvVPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 17, 2007)

Hiro Nakamura said:


> How much will Halo 1 cost on the marketplace? I have about 800 points left.



It is said to be 1200 points.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm really enjoying the CoD4 MP quite a bit. G3 is doing me good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2007)

Xbox 1 games on the marketplace will be 1200 points like DS pointed out which equals to 15 dollars in real money..  Microsoft charges like $1.40 or $1.70(USD) per 100 points, something like that.


Also I been playing gears of war with my buddy ( co op, he did not beat it yet) and I have to say this is alot of fun.. I think I rather taticial / close combat shooters than the halo type stuff.


----------



## Junas (Nov 18, 2007)

Assassin's Creed so far is pretty awesome... I am trying for my second kill now. I kept getting frustrated whenever I have to combat the enemies and they kept killing me. That pisses me off!  At least I'm having fun with this game!


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 18, 2007)

Bookman said:


> Assassin's Creed so far is pretty awesome... I am trying for my second kill now. I kept getting frustrated whenever I have to combat the enemies and they kept killing me. That pisses me off!  At least I'm having fun with this game!



your having fun?? IM HAVING A FUCKING BLAST!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 18, 2007)

I see that Donkey has been playing a lot of COD4 multi. I know your hooked.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

NF CoD4 guild?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I see that Donkey has been playing a lot of COD4 multi. I know your hooked.



All about the P90 baby. =D

Plus AK74u with Double Tap on Shipment Headquarters... killing spree!  I've maxed to 95 kills there.  It's fucking retarded how small and crazy that level is.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2007)

Shipment + 1 Air Strike = me dying like 8 times in a row XD

COD4 Multi is great much better than Halo3 imo, i'm stuck on lvl 32 really want to get that P90 at lvl 40


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

P90 is orsum, but I'll stick with my Uzi for now.

I roll just the G3 with reflex and Uzi with reflex (until I get silencer) for most maps. M60E4 with reflex from time to time, too.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2007)

I just roll with the AK47u with the extra ammo or a Dragunov with Iron Lungs and UAV Jammer.

Never tried the G3, heard it was just single fire?

Anyone know what the deal is with the whole Live Fire Weekend?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 18, 2007)

HOW DO I GAINED 1000 ACHIVEMENT POINTS IN LESS THAN 5 MINUTES?

Like this;

[Youtube]Gv-kv4QJnV8[/youtube]


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

Yup, single fire. But the range is good, the recoil is low and the damage is quite decent, especially with Stopping Power. I can drop most with anywhere between one and three shots. I tend to snipe with it, of course accompanied by Claymores.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2007)

Cool i might give it a run see if it works for me as good as it does for you.

Claymores are easily one of the best things to unlock they make sniping and Domination so much more fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

You need patience for it, though. Rushing with the G3 is suicide.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Would you guys recommend Mass Effect over Gears of War?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Would you guys recommend Mass Effect over Gears of War?



I recommend more then 20 games over gears on 360.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Didn't gears get good ratings though?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden 2 box art.

Options


*Spoiler*: __ 









Oh shit it's on. =D


----------



## Pein (Nov 18, 2007)

old I saw that at eb they use it for the preorder boxes still nice though


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

At least it's official.  Sometimes preorder boxes look like shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 18, 2007)

Gears of war is a totaly different type of game than Mass effect.. Gears of war is  a great game and has good reviews as well. 


here are the mass effect reviews that are up ( 91.8% average so far)


----------



## Pein (Nov 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> At least it's official.  Sometimes preorder boxes look like shit.



yep and its an eye catcher so people might make it in too an impulse buy


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't gears get good ratings though?



Yeah it did and so did Bioshock, neither are even close to 9's in my book, and my book >>> All


----------



## Amuro (Nov 18, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 box art.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



the boxart just gives off this badass shreddar "i'ma gonna kill some turtles"  vibe xD

Is mass effect out yet in america? i still haven't decided whether i'm gonna get it or not


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 18, 2007)

ME is a must-buy for me. GotY.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Nov 18, 2007)

will you be able to play halo1 online and also will it be unchanged from the original?? i cant wait to start 3 shoting again


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Hagi said:


> the boxart just gives off this badass shreddar "i'ma gonna kill some turtles"  vibe xD
> 
> Is mass effect out yet in america? i still haven't decided whether i'm gonna get it or not



Mass Erect has been out for like 2 weeks thanks to K-Mart. XD  But the release date is this Tuesday.


----------



## Fang (Nov 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Didn't gears get good ratings though?





crazymtf said:


> Yeah it did and so did Bioshock, neither are even close to 9's in my book, and my book >>> All



Personally I found Bioshock more interesting then Gears of War but their both good games to me.

And didn't Gears of War become Game of the Year last year?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Personally I found Bioshock more interesting then Gears of War but their both good games to me.
> 
> And didn't Gears of War become Game of the Year last year?


Yes, at most reputable gaming awards ceremonies.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 18, 2007)

Erik_Wright said:


> will you be able to play halo1 online and also will it be unchanged from the original?? i cant wait to start 3 shoting again


No.  It will be exactly as if you are putting a Halo DVD in your 360.  Competely unchanged except for maybe some emulation issues.  Not even measly achievements.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 18, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Personally I found Bioshock more interesting then Gears of War but their both good games to me.
> 
> And didn't Gears of War become Game of the Year last year?



Yes...sadly


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 18, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> No.  It will be exactly as if you are putting a Halo DVD in your 360.  Competely unchanged except for maybe some emulation issues.  Not even measly achievements.




they also said no emulation fixes.. So Ninja Gaiden will still run the same as it did on the BC list for 360.


@donkey show



I SEE WHAT YOU DID TO MY TITLE UNDER MY NAME! BLASHPHEY!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @donkey show
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE WHAT YOU DID TO MY TITLE UNDER MY NAME! BLASHPHEY!



LOL, as much as I want to claim that, it wasn't me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Ic, then some other mod as there I on me   


DS did you get assassins creed?


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

Mass Effect reviews are pouring in.

I'm having trouble loading IGN, but apparently they gave it a 9.4, apparently citing technical issues like the UE3 texture pop-in issue more than anything else.

Team Xbox gave it a 9.6, citing the same thing.

GameTrailers gave it a 9.6, citing the same thing as well.

Gamespy, 5/5, "one of the greatest games ever made", citing loading and squad AI as negatives.

All feel it won't ruin the game, but that it warrents mentioning.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:
			
		

> they also said no emulation fixes.. So Ninja Gaiden will still run the same as it did on the BC list for 360.


Right.  I worded my post wrong.  It's exactly as if you are putting the DVD into an original Xbox except with lovely emulation issues.


Euro-Shino said:


> How is the quality going to be? Because if i use a xbox game now on my 360 it looks like shit on my HDTV...


As far as we know it will continue to look like shit on your HDTV.



> Mass Effect reviews are pouring in. I'm having trouble loading IGN, but apparently they gave it a 9.4, apparently citing technical issues like the UE3 texture pop-in issue more than anything else.
> 
> Team Xbox gave it a 9.6, citing the same thing.
> 
> ...


I pretty much always knew Mass Effect would be great, but have framerate hiccups, texture pop-in, and somewhat clunky combat, but that never made me fear for the games overall quality at all.

After tomorrow's (official) Mass Effect/Rock Band release the year is basically over as far as video games go Q_Q.  Was skimming through IGNs release date list for 360 and felt kind of sad to see such a great year be at it's end.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

Mass Effect this week, really can't wait. The reason why I even got a 360 is finally within grasps.

Games I'm looking forward to next are Fable2, Lost Odyssey, Too Human and The Force Unleashed.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm very lazy, could someone tell me exactly how the combat in Mass Effect will work? I want to get the game on release date but I have no idea what the combat is like and im to lazy to google lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

Tactical shooter with stats. Like, a headshot won't give you insta-kill.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> I'm very lazy, could someone tell me exactly how the combat in Mass Effect will work? I want to get the game on release date but I have no idea what the combat is like and im to lazy to google lol.


Ever played KOTOR?  Just imagine KOTOR as a shooter.  Invisible rolls of dice still go into your gunshots and probably most of what you do in Mass Effect.  If you haven't played KOTOR then your hopeless.

Relevant to my previous post:


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

Eurogamer, 8/10

Essentially, too much talking, not enough shooting.  I suppose being scored an 8 despite being confused for another genre can't be that bad. I believe they're the ones that reviewed Gears of War without playing the multiplayer, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

@kribaby: haha, what did they expect from a bioware rpg? shallow story and lots of gore?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

Did the tards at Euro-gamer realise that ME is a TPS_RPG_?

And I concur with Stumpy, everyone must play KotOR for ultimate justice.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Did the tards at Euro-gamer realise that ME is a TPS_RPG_?
> 
> And I concur with Stumpy, everyone must play KotOR for ultimate justice.



What exactly is a TPS-RPG? And speaking of Knights of the Old Republic, I really would love to see the 3rd game to be released some time next year.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2007)

Three new Halo 3 maps coming December 11


Only a whopping 800 points ($10).  Most disappointing.  They will be made free in Spring '08.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

Third Person Shooter Role Playing Game.

And the release will be several months after The Force Unleashed, that much is certain.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

Do you that TFU will even be released in Spring 08 like Lucas Arts is saying?


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

Mark Wilson of Kotaku gave Mass Effect a huge endorsement, suggesting that even if the rest of the world hated it, which we know now isn't the case, that he feels BioWare has managed to justify both the RPG and Sci-Fi genre.

 if you have time, but the general theme is -- he's in love. 



Shiroi Kiba said:


> Do you that TFU will even be released in Spring 08 like Lucas Arts is saying?


I certainly hope so. I'm dying to see DMM and euphoria in action. Even if the rest of the game sucks hard, which it probably won't, the technology alone will attract me to it.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

I sincerly doubt the game would suck since a lot of the development team had some expierence with the designers from Dark Forces and Dark Forces II: Jedi Knight. But yeah, the Euphoria engine seems definetly amazing.

Who doesn't love TKing Stormtroopers throw walls?


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 19, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ninja Gaiden 2 box art.
> 
> DA LINKAGE
> 
> ...



Huge scythe is huge....

I'm not really sure how I feel about Ryu's new design. Seems a bit over the top for me, the claws are really pushing at my limit for tacky weapon add-ons.

In anycase here's hoping the game wont hand my ass to me on a platter like the first one did.


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm excited for Ninja Gaiden 2, but for Code Cronus as well. We haven't heard anything about that in _ages_.

--

PC World gave Mass Effect a 60. 

It's the same writer who did the 5/10 review of Neverwinter Nights 2 that was pulled from 1UP for being so poorly written and inaccurate. I think he honestly has a hatred for RPGs...


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

Is Mass Effect going to have the same under-table combat engine that Bioware used in Knights of the Old Republic series/Jade Empire?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> PC World gave Mass Effect a 60.
> 
> It's the same writer who did the 5/10 review of Neverwinter Nights 2 that was pulled from 1UP for being so poorly written and inaccurate. I think he honestly has a hatred for RPGs...


Why is something called '_PC_ World' reviewing Mass Effect, anyway?

And a 60? Fucking _bullshit_. They're probably the kind of reviewers that gave Halo3 a 10.


Shiroi Kiba said:


> Is Mass Effect going to have the same under-table combat engine that Bioware used in Knights of the Old Republic series/Jade Empire?



From what I've read, it does have something similar.


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

It'll be less evident now with an increased focus on real-time and twitch-based action, but the calculations are still going on under the hood to emphasize the combat stats you have focused on.



Karsa Orlong said:


> And a 60? Fucking _bullshit_. They're probably the kind of reviewers that gave Halo3 a 10.


Supposedly, they gave Halo 3 their lowest rating yet, and went back to justify it later. I wouldn't expect a PC magazine to care much of console titles.

Again, it was the guy whose RPG review was pulled from 1UP for doing little but badmouthing the genre. Think little of it but its humor.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Is Mass Effect going to have the same under-table combat engine that Bioware used in Knights of the Old Republic series/Jade Empire?



If you mean if everything is going to be based on dice rolls then I think yes. But I think Bioware took a much more action oriented approach with this one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Mass effect = Sickness. All the people in my class at college who got 360's *4, 5 with me* will be getting this one. Even more then halo, that's saying something, haha. But yeah it's gonna be a great game.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

GotY, easily.

I'm going to mock anyone that gives Halo3 that award.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 19, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> GotY, easily.
> 
> I'm going to mock anyone that gives Halo3 that award.


Just because they prefer to play a extremely stable and polished online shooter with massive replay value over a nearly broken genre confused RPG?  n_n

Let others think what they want.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 19, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> GotY, easily.
> 
> I'm going to mock anyone that gives Halo3 that award.



If halo 3 gets any ANY game of th year. I will never trust what the people who gave that award have to say about gaming.


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

Bioshock and Mario Galaxy are also contenders, as is, apparently, Call of Duty 4.

RPG of the year is a given, and GotY from even a few venues will be a tremendous feat against such competition. This is easily the best non-console release Holiday ever for this industry. I honestly won't sweat a drop from this game missing a few nods to the highest rated game in history in Mario Galaxy, one of the most loved games this generation in Bioshock, the most successful console game ever in Halo 3, or the strong single-player and addictive multiplayer in Call of Duty 4.

I certainly _support_ Mass Effect getting Game of the Year as much as possible, but it wouldn't be blasphemy to imagine otherwise.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

How can we give ME game of the year without playing it? I think we should wait before saying that.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 19, 2007)

BioWare + Similarities to KotOR

That's enough reason for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2007)

9.4 from IGN for Mass effect.. Does not surprise me because they hit it hard on a few areas especially the framerate and bugs.  I plan on getting it sooner or later but I cannot afford to get it now with other titles that I want.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 19, 2007)

I heard Mass Effect has a lot of bugs which a real turn off.


----------



## Pein (Nov 19, 2007)

Well now the only games that are contenders for game of the year are god of war 2 ,bioshock and galaxy my money is on galaxy


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> Well now the only games that are contenders for game of the year are god of war 2 ,bioshock and galaxy my money is on galaxy



In his views? Bioshock and galaxy aren't on my list anyway.


----------



## Fang (Nov 19, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> BioWare + Similarities to KotOR
> 
> That's enough reason for me.



Same here. Although I wish I actually had time to finish Jade Empire.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Same here. Although I wish I actually had time to finish Jade Empire.



Lets forget about that piece of shit


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2007)

^ STop trying to troll on peoples likes already.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ STop trying to troll on peoples likes already.



He could like it, i didn't say "Don't like it, not allowed" I said "Lets" forget about it. Every fan of Kotor i know thought shit was wack is all. Mass effect looks like it won't follow the same faith.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lets forget about that piece of shit



Hey, I liked that game!

I sure am glad I rented it instead of buying it though. It was really short.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Hey, I liked that game!
> 
> I sure am glad I rented it instead of buying it though. It was really short.



You could like it, but as a real big fan of Kotor i was so upset. It just...just meh. Bad story/gameplay IMO. But don't worry i like alot of games people hate


----------



## Kri (Nov 19, 2007)

I liked KoToR _and_ Jade Empire.


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 19, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I liked KoToR _and_ Jade Empire.



Yeah same here, both were good


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 19, 2007)

RPG's and me don't mix too well.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Yeah same here, both were good



Kotor and great go together better then good 

Well i'm not saying people should agree with me but seriously, jade was a "Whoa" disappointment. Besides graphics game was bleh. Then again just my opinion, no need to agree.


----------



## Pein (Nov 19, 2007)

Disliked kotor maybe because I don't like star wars anyway I liked jade empire more.


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2007)

It's too bad that Knights of the Old Republic was a fairy damn good game. I loved the multibranching path system, dice/slice combat engine and the powers and over all story as well as characters from that game.

Canderous Ordo > Win.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2007)

lol fail.  When The Orange Box came out nearly everyone on the forum was saying it was GotY and now it is like everyone forgot about it.  

Don't be a tard and make your judgements before a game has come out and don't make your judgements just because a certain game came out.  Use your brains for once.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 20, 2007)

Everyone forgot about Orange Box?  It's just that other games came out since then. The game of the year run this year is going to be pretty tough.

I've been playing CoD4 (PC this time around though), it addicting


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Don't be a tard and make your judgements before a game has come out and don't make your judgements just because a certain game came out.  Use your brains for once.



Who is this being addressed to?



slimscane said:


> Everyone forgot about Orange Box?  It's just that other games came out since then. The game of the year run this year is going to be pretty tough.
> 
> I've been playing CoD4 (PC this time around though), it addicting



I haven't gotten around to buying Call of Duty 4 just yet but I am seriously enjoying the addictive nature of Assassin's Creed. I just cna never tear myself away from the Xbox until at least four hours later.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> lol fail.  When The Orange Box came out nearly everyone on the forum was saying it was GotY and now it is like everyone forgot about it.
> 
> Don't be a tard and make your judgements before a game has come out and don't make your judgements just because a certain game came out.  Use your brains for once.



I think when people thing Game of the Year, they think of GAME, not series of GAMES. Hence why za Box of Oranges has vanished just nearly days after it came out on that scale.

There srsly needs to be moar compilations, so we can have Compilations of the Year, even though the only fuckwin ones to date ARE Orange Box and Super Mario All-Stars + World.


----------



## Pein (Nov 20, 2007)

Orange box would win solely for value thats why it shouldn't win


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> Orange box would win solely for value thats why it shouldn't win


Agreed.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't think the orange box will with GOTY soley because half life 2 is already old and TF2 is older than me and you which leaves us with portal which is brand new created by new valve employees.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 20, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I don't think the orange box will with GOTY soley because half life 2 is already old and TF2 is older than me and you which leaves us with portal which is brand new created by new valve employees.



How is tf2 old? its as young as portal.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 20, 2007)

TF is an old pc game.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 20, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> TF is an old pc game.



And this is the sequel hence a brand new game.

IS super mario galaxy as old as you because its an old nintendo game?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2007)

Orange box was good, but def not the Game of the year for me.


----------



## Kri (Nov 20, 2007)

TF2 won best online and best action game at E3 1999 

It's new, though, as are Portal and Episode 2, but Episode 1 and Half-life 2 make up half of the Orange Box, and they've already recieved awards. It wouldn't really be fair to award Game of the Year to games that already own the title.

It's inarguably the best _deal_ of the year, but I'm on the fence of whether it should be eligible as a package.


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips on how I can raise my Gamerscore?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how I can raise my Gamerscore?



buy the older games b4 live was on 360.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how I can raise my Gamerscore?



...........

seriously.....it tells you what to do to get the achievement....THATS WHAT YOUR GAMERSCORE IS!!!! 



MS81 said:


> buy the older games b4 live was on 360.



HA HA LOL WOW


----------



## Pein (Nov 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how I can raise my Gamerscore?


buy king kong and tmnt 
and don't forget this 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-kv4QJnV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fang (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, Avatar is seriously a joke. But isn't that gamer-score achivements marketed toward younger kids?


----------



## Pein (Nov 20, 2007)

It appeals to the same people who care for rep geeks


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> buy king kong and tmnt
> and don't forget this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gv-kv4QJnV8[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks for the help.



Captain Gir said:


> ...........
> 
> seriously.....it tells you what to do to get the achievement....THATS WHAT YOUR GAMERSCORE IS!!!!
> 
> ...



Yeah.. No shit. I was asking easy ways to raise my Gamerscore. 10 points per achievement isn't exactly going to do me much for a couple months.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 20, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well considering I had my 360 b4 live fixed the servers for 360....


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

so the original 360s didnt already have live to go with it?? then soon after microsoft made the servers with xbox live for the 360??

i would have thought that they would have already been ready since 360 release


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 20, 2007)

Xell said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. No shit. *I was asking easy ways to raise my Gamerscore*. 10 points per achievement isn't exactly going to do me much for a couple months.


Sports games.  





Captain Gir said:


> so the original 360s didnt already have live to go with it?? then soon after microsoft made the servers with xbox live for the 360??
> 
> *i would have thought that they would have already been ready since 360 release*


You thought right, don't worry. I was playing on Xbox Live when I first picked up my first 360, AT LAUNCH.

The only issues I remember hearing about, was some people getting confused as how to transfer their gamertags from their original Xbox to their Xbox 360.

Actually, I remember explaining it to at least two dozen of my friends, during the first week alone. I had already done that, before launch, with one of my gamertags, by calling customer service.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2007)

Lookie what i got for free today


----------



## Pein (Nov 20, 2007)

Tell me how I wanna know


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 20, 2007)

Good news guys!
Splinter Cell Conviction delayed ;D


That's not sarcasm either.  It's been delayed until about a year from now which I am very glad for since Splinter Cell had become one of my more beloved Xbox games in the past.  Since it became a yearly franchise though much of the awsm was lost.  This will make it about two years from the release of Double Agent, so I hope they use their time well and make it the best Splinter Cell since Pandora Tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lookie what i got for free today



how did that happen???


----------



## slimscane (Nov 20, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lookie what i got for free today



Stealing is against the law crazymtf! 


Stumpy, when was it originally planned for release?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> how did that happen???



Well long story short, uncle gave me a treat, lol. Basically i've been helping my grandma with her new house and all so he said he'd pay for them. I haven't tried ME but like the COD4 demo, not loving the game. Maybe i should of choose another game


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 20, 2007)

*10,000 Gamerscore finally achieved!!*


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 21, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> *10,000 Gamerscore finally achieved!!*


Nice.......

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhzOD1amluc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Nov 21, 2007)

Just found out mass effect came in the mail really early today pissed I didn't check the mail until 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 21, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Nice.......
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=GhzOD1amluc[/YOUTUBE]



nice...totally well worth it


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 22, 2007)

*HALO THEME MJOLNIR MIX* DLC _FREE_ for *GUITAR HERO 3* today!!

I played it and it was SICK!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

I have returned


----------



## Corruption (Nov 23, 2007)

I really need to pick up Mass Effect. I'm just borrowing a copy from a friend since his xbox broke and can't play it, the day he got the game he got the red rings of death.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2007)

ME is so very addictive.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

what to do

I still need to get

AC
naruto:ROAN
mass effect
guitar hero 3

I don't know what to get >_<


----------



## slimscane (Nov 23, 2007)

My brother bought it Mass Effect the other day...

Can't... stop... playing... 

edit: speaking of which, I just gave my speech to the members of the crew, that was incredibly well done, I'm so nerd freaking right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what to do
> 
> I still need to get
> 
> ...



Mass effect and AC first
GH3 after. 
Skip on Naruto, trust me, just saved you 60 dollars.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> My brother bought it Mass Effect the other day...
> 
> Can't... stop... playing...
> 
> edit: speaking of which, I just gave my speech to the members of the crew, that was incredibly well done, I'm so nerd freaking right now.



HEY YOU.

Lets play a game together sometime soon.
Halo maybeeee.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Mass effect and AC first
> GH3 after.
> Skip on Naruto, trust me, just saved you 60 dollars.



I would be saving 64 euro = 96 bucks

And I don't think il get AC, I am hearing bad things about it.

I actually enjoyed Naruto, whats so bad about it.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 23, 2007)

AC is..a bit repetitive, but actually pretty fun.
I have a shitty tv however, so I can barely read any of the text.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

AC has subtitles?

WHERE?

daaaawn lets play halooooo


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 23, 2007)

Not really subtitles, like they explain how the movements and attacks work, as well as objectives & I can't read a damn thing. xD

And sure, we can play Halo sometime. I need to rebuy more live, I only have a month left. D:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

since I send in my 360 I should be getting a free month of live.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeaah, thats the only reason I have live, haha.

They sent me back a replacement model with a month of gold live. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 23, 2007)

slimscane said:


> My brother bought it Mass Effect the other day...
> 
> Can't... stop... playing...
> 
> edit: speaking of which, I just gave my speech to the members of the crew, that was incredibly well done, I'm so nerd freaking right now.



Fucked the Consort yet?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Yeaah, thats the only reason I have live, haha.
> 
> They sent me back a replacement model with a month of gold live. <3



I am lucky to have a second 360 that the shopkeeper borrowed me.


----------



## little nin (Nov 24, 2007)

so mass effect, worth me getting? 

as i said...i use NF for reviews


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

mass effect is great but I find the "OMG IT GOT UBER GRAPHICS" hype silly as it got graphical bugs, like I was talking to a guy and his skin went high def to low def constantly, after two words his skin would change O_o


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> mass effect is great but I find the "OMG IT GOT UBER GRAPHICS" hype silly as it got graphical bugs, like I was talking to a guy and his skin went high def to low def constantly, after two words his skin would change O_o



Yeah but the models look great. There some oft he best there is. Better then any big game on 360 at the moment.


----------



## Fang (Nov 24, 2007)

As much as I love Bioware and what they have done with Baldar's Gate and Knights of the Old Republic, I feel like I'm going to have to pass up Mass Effect for Call of Duty 4. I feel bad though about it.


----------



## Junas (Nov 24, 2007)

I am going to give both COD4 and Mass Effect a shot as soon as I can get them...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 24, 2007)

Wrex in the cargo-hold is some of the best graphics I have ever seen. He looks so god damn real.

Love the way the planets were shaped, too. Some of the sky-views are so damn beautiful. Like, a cloudy sky with inane amounts of stars being visible through the clouds, a sky with two stars; a red giant and a blue dwarf. Or the one shown in the GT review, being on a moon and seeing the huge planet in the sky. Great stuff, absolutely awesome.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2007)

The random skin changing really makes me lower the points for graphics.

It happens too much for me.

But it always seems like I am much more of a skeptic when I only played the game at max's


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 25, 2007)

Mass Effect has got to be GOTY. This is coming from and Halo buff, and don't get me wrong, Halo 3 was great, but Mass Effect just pushed everything in exactly the right places. A breathtakingly large galaxy to explore, and epic story with ridiculous amounts of backstory, addicting squad gameplay (though that may be the game's weakest point), braving the winds of an alien world in a tiny rover....it's all so good I don't think I could recommend another game in recent memory over it. Forget Call of Duty 4, forget Halo, forget AC, forget Bioshock, forget Guitar Hero...you need to play this game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 25, 2007)

I need to play this game with all this hype you fools are making.


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

after i complete AC i'm gonna purchase it...and this friday is blacksite, from the demo it was the sort of game i like shooting wise, have my own squad but not like ghost reacon (which i didnt like -_-) in terms of environment 

reminded me of a fear and half life but neway

coz of you guys i'll get mass effect 

hope it looks good on my 42" samsung HD


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Nov 25, 2007)

Unreal Tournament 3 freaking rapes, on the PC.

It needs to hurry up and get ported to the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2007)

The_X_box_360 said:


> Unreal Tournament 3 freaking rapes, on the PC.
> 
> It needs to hurry up and get ported to the 360.



I'ma buy it for PS3 this December and 360 this summer. Game gonna be hot

So i'm up to the first planet in Mass effect. To hard so went exploring on other planets. I fought pirates *Not real pirates, but guys that took over the planet* Game is fucking awesome is all i got to say.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2007)

im not getting UT

Demo dissapointed me


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 25, 2007)

Naurto ROAN online play can fucking suck my balls...


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

that game as a whole can suck my balls


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 25, 2007)

the offline game isnt that bad.....BUT the online is horrible.....


----------



## Akuma (Nov 25, 2007)

So I sent in my xbox because it got red lights, From experience how long does it usually take to get back?


----------



## little nin (Nov 25, 2007)

i hear like 3 or 4 weeks


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 25, 2007)

I read somewhere that Mass Effect had horrible clip rates or something and froze up at times? Is that horrible or was the clip rate like any other game like Gears of War for example.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I read somewhere that Mass Effect had horrible clip rates or something and froze up at times? Is that horrible or was the clip rate like any other game like Gears of War for example.


Never heard the term "clip rate" before, but yes Mass Effect has a pretty spastic frame rate.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2007)

The frame rate is fairly solid, but it loads randomly, and the elevators are snore inducing. But don't, _don't_, let those problems affect your decision of getting the game - it's amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I read somewhere that Mass Effect had horrible clip rates or something and froze up at times? Is that horrible or was the clip rate like any other game like Gears of War for example.


The terms are _frame rate_ and _clipping_.


slimscane said:


> The frame rate is fairly solid, but it loads randomly, and the elevators are snore inducing. But don't, _don't_, let those problems affect your decision of getting the game - it's amazing.


Bingo. The elevator waits are annoying and the frequent auto-saves are a bitch when entering a new planet, but it's usually pretty decent. Only one occasion in which it was clipping so badly I couldn't play, but that might've just been my 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2007)

it should have been delayed for another month


----------



## Fang (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm very seriously thinking of selling Halo 3 and using the credit to help pay off for Mass Effect, Call of Duty 4 or Force Unleashed when it's released.

Any advise for me on this?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Elevators are the bane of Mass Effect such as stairs are the bane for Castlevania.

:3


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm very seriously thinking of selling Halo 3 and using the credit to help pay off for Mass Effect, Call of Duty 4 or Force Unleashed when it's released.
> 
> Any advise for me on this?



Just do it, although you won't get much for Halo3.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

kane and lynch seems to be a no no


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 26, 2007)

Get that game if you like the Hitman universe, as it's set around the same timeframes of certain missions in Blood Money.

Beyond that, a big fucking no go, and I would buy the game just for Jesper Kyd's fantastic music.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

i never bothered with hit man, i was never interested in the game, my bro was though

*just ordered mass effect*


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

Ordered? Dude, you could just go out and buy it. XD


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 26, 2007)

Who's completed Mass Effect.

How long did it take, what's the replay value ETC ETC.

I don't want to be getting another game as short as Creed.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

I have, on normal difficulty. Didn't complete every single side-mission there was, and I got about 32 hours out of it. Replay value is extremely high because of the various choices that are makable, plus the worlds you visit are absolutely beautiful. I find myself constantly just stopping on top of a mountain peak with mah pimped-out moonbuggie, stepping out and admiring the skies.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Ordered? Dude, you could just go out and buy it. XD



that's for the weak


----------



## slimscane (Nov 26, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> Who's completed Mass Effect.
> 
> How long did it take, what's the replay value ETC ETC.
> 
> I don't want to be getting another game as short as Creed.



You don't have to worry about length, I am going through as a good guy engineer right now (and will play it again as a bad guy), I'm doing pretty much every quest and adventuring alot. I'm a little more than 11 hours into it and I've barely scratched the surface. It's a really big game.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 26, 2007)

little nin said:


> that's for the weak



For the weak?? Going out and buying it is a fast 15 minute delivery!!


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

but then i have to leave and get cold 

btw, GAMERSCORE IS OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

happend like a month ago but meh


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

Mass Effect will keep you entertained. Plus, waiting's a bitch.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 26, 2007)

I just bought a Wii and Zelda so I can´t afford it right now 
but maybe santa will give it to me (Mass effect)


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

-roshambos-

Wii has SMG, MP3 and will have SSBB. That's some cool shit, sucka.


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

those anagrams mean nothing to me 

explain


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy, Metroid Prime 3 and Super Smash Brothers Brawl.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah Mario Galaxy and ans Super smash brothers brawl are whats  forcing me to get a Wii for christmas.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 26, 2007)

SSBB isn't coming till Q1 '08, though.

GET MASS EFFECT


----------



## little nin (Nov 26, 2007)

ok then, right now, last week at least before mario, the wii was poop, im gonna get the classic nintendo stuff for xmas :Wtf

ive played my wii about....5 times since i got it in like feb i think


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

bumping for all reasons 

everyone too busy playing ME?


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 27, 2007)

Now Playing:

*Spoiler*: _hueg image_ 




Not to be compared with other peoples libraries (crazy's).  I know mine is limited.



For those who can't see that due to shitty camera phone and/or photographer:

*Single Player*

BioShock
Assassin's Creed
Mass Effect
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Xbox Live Arcade Disk (Geometry Wars basically)

*Multi Player*

Rainbow Six 3: Black Arrow
Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow
Gears of War
Call of Duty 4
Halo 3

I've got a lot of work to do, but I have gotten a nice taste of them all so far.  I will probably post initial impressions on the newer games later.

What big game(s) would you guys say I am missing out on at the moment?

Edit:  Also, feel free to add me up on XBL (refer to sig).  Reiterating, it was my bro's account so I may change the name later, but I'm not worried about it atm.  Please leave your Naruto Forum username in your friend request if you happen to add me.


----------



## MS81 (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

i would say nothin, big games wise

crazy's collection is immense


----------



## Junas (Nov 27, 2007)

I am considering to get ME tonight after I get out of my last college class, I'm feeling very anxious to get my hands on it! 

@Stumpy, if you don't mind, I'll send you a friend request seeing that I have some multiplayer in Halo 3 and the Orange Box (if you don't have it or you prefer the PC version). Hope you have fun multitasking with all the games you have!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Now Playing:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _hueg image_
> 
> ...



Got all the "AAA" games from critics


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2007)

Has anyone else had the pleasure of playing Area 51/Blacksite yet? The game feels fairly decent at the moment.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

did it come out already? 

i MIGHT get it

same thing i said about ME


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I rented it last night out of boredom, its fairly decent by kind of run of the mill on the AI. And it glitches like crazy.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2007)

dang, compare it to halo in terms of story and wtfpwnage


----------



## Junas (Nov 27, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Well I rented it last night out of boredom, its fairly decent by kind of run of the mill on the AI. And it glitches like crazy.



I've considered trying this game sometimes soon. How's the gameplay, story, and the replayability for this game? Please do include what impresses, turns you off throughout your playing...


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 27, 2007)

my friend got blacksite...i dont know if he likes it or not..all i know is he likes his headset


----------



## Fang (Nov 27, 2007)

Bookman said:


> I've considered trying this game sometimes soon. How's the gameplay, story, and the replayability for this game? Please do include what impresses, turns you off throughout your playing...



I'm only half-way through the first episode, the guns could use a bit more...muscle to their sound and feel. But over-all its pretty good for an average sci-fi/fantasy based shooter.

The downside, I was going to an entrance where a door was, the door closed midway on the AI, and she kept on glitching and clipping through the frames until a loading point came up.



Captain Gir said:


> my friend got blacksite...i dont know if he likes it or not..all i know is he likes his headset



Lol...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

Buying blacksite in January. Looks fun


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

I need to buy heavenly sword as soon as possible nothing like facing 12 enemies at one time and sliding down huge ropes over a cliff.

I also need to buy bioshock or call of duty 4 if i get my 360 fixed.

Anyone know what system blacksite: area 51 looks best on.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 27, 2007)

carnage said:


> I need to buy heavenly sword as soon as possible nothing like facing 12 enemies at one time and sliding down huge ropes over a cliff.
> 
> I also need to buy bioshock or call of duty 4 if i get my 360 fixed.
> 
> Anyone know what system blacksite: area 51 looks best on.



Heard 360/PC since PS3 has no online. Though i doubt the online is much good.


----------



## carnage (Nov 27, 2007)

Just so I know is it taboo or looked down upon to mention ps3 titles in this thread that are really good.


----------



## Pein (Nov 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> Just so I know is it taboo or looked down upon to mention ps3 titles in this thread that are really good.


why you wanna hate on good games?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> Just so I know is it taboo or looked down upon to mention ps3 titles in this thread that are really good.



Why are you even mentioning them in the first place?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 28, 2007)

vegitto...i want the food in your sig gif


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

the taco?

with CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE?


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

hmmm, doubt i'll get blacksite now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 28, 2007)

blacksite just looks like a run-of-the-mill shooter to me


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

mmm, so it seems, and half life 2 ep 2 being the last shooter i played, i cant just go and play something normal


----------



## Pein (Nov 28, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> blacksite just looks like a run-of-the-mill shooter to me


some just wanna kill aliens


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

mass effect came today, first 15 mins and im finding it quite "long" 

especially with the upgrades and everything, any quicker way to change weapons?


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the taco?
> 
> with CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE?



yes, I do


----------



## Junas (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm enjoying Mass Effect so far... The only problem I am having is with the enemy AI, they keep shooting the hell out of my teammates and me. I want some pwnage on my side, not theirs!!!  Am I to assume that my team will get better over the time I play?? Perhaps I suck at giving them the necessary talents and weapons to get the job job...


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

im finding it kinda fail atm too 

bro on halo now


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

You two probably just suck.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

you know how long it took me to disarm the first bombs? 

like 20 mins 

no healthpacks is not good at all

i understand what veg was saying before


----------



## Junas (Nov 28, 2007)

True enough, I still have yet to get to the next story world after rescuing Laina... Still have loads to learn


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

i think i need to get used to a slowish third person shooter too, over ambitious with the graphics mebbe?

i had a zombie thing infront of me running around in circles till i killed it, funny stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

Using cover and Biotics/Tech abilities is a key to winning. If you suck too badly, lower the difficulty or change your squad mates to compliment the entire team.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

i suck at nothing, seeing as im just startin out, use push alot?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

I prefer Lift. Or Singularity, if you roll Adept.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

i dont even know what i am


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

Fuckin' nub.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

i was just trying to plug in and play 

i think im the mixed one


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

There are three mixed ones.


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

then this game is long 

one day i'll pwn it though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> you know how long it took me to disarm the first bombs?
> 
> like 20 mins
> 
> ...



No, you just suck


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

^ fool, i was talking about the graphics and stuff with that statement


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

little nin said:


> ^ fool, i was talking about the graphics and stuff with that statement



You fool

you should of made it more obvious


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

i know you just wanted to argue


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

Flamebait?

lawl

is kane and lynch any good?


----------



## little nin (Nov 28, 2007)

from what they say on NF it's sposed to abit like hitman?

i never bothered getting it or looking into after i saw lots of 1 star reviews on a site


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Flamebait?
> 
> lawl
> 
> is kane and lynch any good?



NO its not that great. The graphics are kinda a dissapointment. 
The story isnt that great.

The game play is ok its mindless fun.

Ur crew is retarted and if u tell them to hide behind an area they somehow choose to go farther then taht and die in middle of open fire and if u cant give them adrenaline you lose because they died. But if you go give them adrenaline you die so really they f up alot of missions.

It also needs saving for when ur crew fucks up u can restart from a farther point thent here random checkpoints.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2007)

I heard it was only good/worth playing if you play it CO OP [Kane & Lynch].

True story?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah so after about 11 hours into ME it's def my fav game for 360 at the moment. I mean i loved AC, halo 3, vegas, but this game is just awesome


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 28, 2007)

and yet you haven't reviewed it.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> and yet you haven't reviewed it.



College + Finals = no time.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah so after about 11 hours into ME it's def my fav game for 360 at the moment. I mean i loved AC, halo 3, vegas, but this game is just awesome



Just gotta say that I fucking called it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 28, 2007)

What is 360 arcade?...

I think I might be getting it for xmas....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Just gotta say that I fucking called it.



Well I did love Kotor 1-2 so i didn't expect it to surpass em but it may just do that. Not in side quest for sure but in total game experience? Just whoa.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> What is 360 arcade?...
> 
> I think I might be getting it for xmas....



its a shitty version of the 360

just get the elite or pro pack


----------



## Cel3stial (Nov 28, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its a shitty version of the 360
> 
> just get the elite or pro pack



elite...thats the one I want...

How much does it run for again?...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well I did love Kotor 1-2 so i didn't expect it to surpass em but it may just do that. Not in side quest for sure but in total game experience? Just whoa.



Hope they cough up some DLC soon. Would love some new side-missions, a new city or some new armor/weapons/biotics/tech shit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> elite...thats the one I want...
> 
> How much does it run for again?...



450 I think


----------



## Pein (Nov 28, 2007)

The premium is the best version unless you plan to dl a fuckton of games and movies 20 gigs is fine


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 28, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> elite...thats the one I want...
> 
> How much does it run for again?...


----------



## Fang (Nov 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> College + Finals = no time.



Amen to that. 

All this Call of Duty 4 talk has gotten me back into old school Battlefield 2.


----------



## Kri (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm on my third playthrough of Mass Effect. 

I'm three levels from 60 and that damn achievement is taunting me. It probably won't be a whole playthrough, though, since I want to make someone new to be a Renegade. My main guy was neutral (about 50% of both Paragon and Renegade by the end), and then Paragon (100%) the second time around, so I feel odd being an asshole with him.

My new guy will be xenophobic and all for the Alliance and humanity, but I can't see my current guy being like that. Also, even on Insane, my 57 is too strong. I love feeling badass, but I'm breezing through everything like this. The hardest thing about making a new person will be parting with my Engineer.

*sheds a tear*


----------



## Akuma (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah I just got my 360 back finally! Now I can play Mass effect on my own xbox :/


----------



## Corruption (Nov 28, 2007)

Ah, Battlefield 2...such a fun game. And I still have to get CoD4!


----------



## MS81 (Nov 29, 2007)

I dunno about u guys but I seriously looking foward to KUFOD


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted yet.

.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

well crap midway can't catch a break area 51 and stranglehold flopped the company is so fucking lucky they have UT3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> I'm on my third playthrough of Mass Effect.
> 
> I'm three levels from 60 and that damn achievement is taunting me. It probably won't be a whole playthrough, though, since I want to make someone new to be a Renegade. My main guy was neutral (about 50% of both Paragon and Renegade by the end), and then Paragon (100%) the second time around, so I feel odd being an asshole with him.
> 
> ...



damn you I?m so frikkin jealous  XD
how much freeroaming exploring is possible?
man I?m getting this game as soon as I get my 360 fixed


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> If you like Halo 2 and 3 then checking out where they came from would most likely be fun, however I would recommend Psychonauts over any of the other originals annouced at the moment (even Halo).


agreed physconauts is the best game they have announced so far


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> well crap midway can't catch a break area 51 and stranglehold flopped the company is so fucking lucky they have UT3.



Well, they have that Cruis'n game for the Wii to rely on, though people would be buying that for a rather funny reason.


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, they have that Cruis'n game for the Wii to rely on, though people would be buying that for a rather funny reason.



People will probably buy it because wii's casual audience probably doesn't follow games so they don't know what's crap and what's not


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude..have you seen screenshots?

It is the image as to why trolls say the Wii can only pull off shit the N64 could do.

Hell, it looks like that N64 Cruis'n game..


----------



## Pein (Nov 29, 2007)

Yeah I know it looks like shit I'm just saying it probably will sell on the wii thanks to the wii's casual audience


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> You should definitely play it, I think it's the best of the three. However you won't be able to get the full enjoyment out of it, unless you can find a whole bunch of people to lan with that want to play it. It has the most balanced multiplayer out of the three in my opinion. I might would try and pick it up used in disk form though, because it would be a fair bit cheaper.


It's going to be $15 on the marketplace.  You won't find it new for less than $20 and used games usually only get about $5 less than new versions, but doesn't hurt to look I suppose  n_n


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2007)

wow,  that´s a nice DLC 
my 360 is dead so I can´t check.. is there anything good on the martketplace?


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 29, 2007)

I dunno if this was posted yet or anything but WOW.

This guy got 1000 achievement points in 2 minutes on some avatar 360 game.

Everyday

I'll rent it when it comes out for like a day lol.


----------



## little nin (Nov 29, 2007)

Tobi=Win said:


> I dunno if this was posted yet or anything but WOW.
> 
> This guy got 1000 achievement points in 2 minutes on some avatar 360 game.
> 
> ...



my bro's gonna be all on that quick achievement


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> It's going to be $15 on the marketplace.  You won't find it new for less than $20 and used games usually only get about $5 less than new versions, but doesn't hurt to look I suppose  n_n



You can find it for lower. If you find it in stores I think it's only 10$ used.


----------



## Kri (Nov 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> damn you I´m so frikkin jealous  XD
> how much freeroaming exploring is possible?
> man I´m getting this game as soon as I get my 360 fixed


There's a hell of a lot of free-roaming, but you probably won't want to do it. If you mean exploring planets in the MAKO, you'll have to do that plenty for side-quests. Enough so you wouldn't particularly care to of your own free will.

There are a *lot* of side-quests, though. After every mission, there will be even more people on the Citadel to talk to, you get missions if you happen to fly near the right place at the right time, or run into a dead body on a planet you were exploring, or hack/access certain computers and objects, or from the Alliance periodically. There are side-quest chains that open up new side-quests once you do the first one for a later trip to the Citadel, side-quests that revolve around your background, side-quests that involve having your party members in the right place at the right time, or just talking to your party members after each story mission on the Normandy...

There isn't a shortage of stuff to do, for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Just finished ME at 16 hours, great game, really one of the best this year. Some con's but mostly pro's, awesome game.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

So whats gonna be better resident evil 5 or umbrella chronicles which is awesome


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Blacksite Area 51 is a terrible game, I hope no one buys this crap. They really didn't bother much with fixing all the bugs in this game. Too many glitches and bugging going on in the final code. Bah.

And I sense a disturbance in the Force, as if a million posters cried out in sudden terror and then were utterly silenced.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

They should do a price cut on blacksite for those reasons.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Just finished ME at 16 hours, great game, really one of the best this year. Some con's but mostly pro's, awesome game.


Wow, that was really fast :amazed I am around 11 hours in and I've barely touched the main story.



carnage said:


> So whats gonna be better resident evil 5 or umbrella chronicles which is awesome



RE5 beyond a shadow of a doubt, is this a serious question?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> RE5 beyond a shadow of a doubt, is this a serious question?


Lol. 

Hey now, someone could REALLY enjoy rail shooters.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Lol.
> 
> Hey now, someone could REALLY enjoy rail shooters.



If they're called Star Wars Trilogy arcade perhaps. Resident Evil + RS doesn't make sense to me though.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Resident Evil + RS doesn't make sense to me though.



How    so?


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

Well, I mean, RE isn't even a RS series, it just has RS spin offs that are always mildly received. On the other hand RE5 is the in series sequel to RE4...

So I figured he might be telling a joke


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Well, I mean, RE isn't even a RS series, it just has RS spin offs that are always mildly received. On the other hand RE5 is the in series sequel to RE4...
> 
> So I figured he might be telling a joke


Lol.
I don't know, I think Umbrella Chronicles was remotely good in the aspect that it covered a lot of the older games, and people who picked up RE4 as their first RE game could look back and see where it all originated from via UC.

But yeah, over the shoulder shooter > rail shooter.


----------



## piratej62 (Nov 29, 2007)

man ME must be good....sounds like thats going to be my Christmas present to me this year!!!


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> How    so?



Because I just can't take those games seriously.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Because I just can't take those games seriously.


Ah, alright. I thought it was because of some deep insightful thing, haha.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

REC got good reviews from gametrailers.com besides that it is a little slow.


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

carnage said:


> REC got good reviews from gametrailers.com besides that it is a little slow.



Well, it is fun, or at least what I've played of it. I much prefer RE4 over UC, but it has its pro's as well.

Though, I wouldn't put UC in the same category as RE5, other then they're both RE games.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Blacksite Area 51 is a terrible game, I hope no one buys this crap. They really didn't bother much with fixing all the bugs in this game. Too many glitches and bugging going on in the final code. Bah.
> 
> And I sense a disturbance in the Force, as if a million posters cried out in sudden terror and then were utterly silenced.



Yet i'ma still get it, lol. I know "Crazy why the fuck you don't listen?" Cause games are awesome


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

Carnage, it got moderately good reviews, and I'm sure it's a moderately good game, but RE4 is considered one of the top ten games ever made, and RE5 looks even better. Even if RE5 wasn't quite as good as RE4, it would still bet better than UC.

Good point dawn, it would be better to compare it to Time Crisis or something like that.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

People say resident evil 5 is racist because there is black zombies


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Ah, alright. I thought it was because of some deep insightful thing, haha.



No. I just like Star Wars Trilogy Arcade, I like wasting my quarters there fighting Boba Fett and Darth Vader.

Speaking of which, I would love to have Geometry Wars: Galaxies, on Live to buy for the 360. Luck Wii.



carnage said:


> REC got good reviews from gametrailers.com besides that it is a little slow.



You know a game that good reviews from certain sites and still sucked horribly? 

Red Steel...


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> You know a game that good reviews from certain sites and still sucked horribly?
> 
> Red Steel...



well thats your opinion not fact


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Carnage, it got moderately good reviews, and I'm sure it's a moderately good game, but RE4 is considered one of the top ten games ever made, and RE5 looks even better. Even if RE5 wasn't quite as good as RE4, it would still bet better than UC.
> 
> Good point dawn, it would be better to compare it to Time Crisis or something like that.


Eh, once again, it just comes down to what type of gaming you like. Some people are all about Rail Shooters, which would make UC the better game to them, while others prefer the over the shoulder look.

But yeah, it's better to compare it to something in the first person shooter category; if you want to use a RE game to compare it too, I guess something like RE: Dead Aim or RE: Survivor would work.



Shiroi Kiba said:


> Speaking of which, I would love to have Geometry Wars: Galaxies, on Live to buy for the 360. Luck Wii.


Geometry Wars is mind numbingly fun.


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Geometry Wars is mind numbingly fun.





I'm currently just a full time student, but if I get hired this week I may save up (if Geometry Wars Galaxies isn't released for the X360) and buy a Wii for it and Super Smash Brother Brawl.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

Good luck finding a wii anywhere unless u stalk stores all day


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm currently just a full time student, but if I get hired this week I may save up (if Geometry Wars Galaxies isn't released for the X360) and buy a Wii for it and Super Smash Brother Brawl.



Do you not have Geometry Wars on your 360 already [well, the one from the marketplace]?

It looks to be the same thing, or at least the screenshots look like it; I wasn't aware it was different from the one that was offered via the marketplace. D:

I'll have to look into getting it if it's actually different than the one I already have, since I really enjoy that game. <3


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

It's supposed to be a tad more fleshed out, probably worth picking up, although I'm sure they'll announce something GW related for 360 sometime soon, I just have that feeling, you know what I'm talking about. 

Speaking of GW, I still haven't beaten DS' score 


carnage said:


> People say resident evil 5 is racist because there is black zombies


Is this a serious comment too?


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Is this a serious comment too?



yup people are offended


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

carnage said:


> Good luck finding a wii anywhere unless u stalk stores all day



Only If I go to Target or Walmart would I have trouble securing a Wii.



Phosphene said:


> Do you not have Geometry Wars on your 360 already [well, the one from the marketplace]?
> 
> Yeah I have Geometry Wars on my Xbox 360 that I bought off the Market Place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Speaking of GW, I still haven't beaten DS' score


You can't, he's Asian. 



Shiroi Kiba said:


> It looks to have some sort of side scroller shoot elements to it, because the screen shots defiently show its not in the same box as the other one. Or maybe its just the view.
> 
> But yeah GW is addictive, I could play it for four or five hours and not notice the hours pass, just trying to get that 10x Multiplier.



Ah, alright.

And yeah, I'm the same. I play that game for hours and don't realize it at all, especially when I'm doing good.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2007)

^ I know, which is why I have to work even harder to destroy him 


carnage said:


> yup people are offended



But that would never be a reason not to buy a good game. Were Spaniards offended when RE4 came out?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Yeah I have Geometry Wars on my Xbox 360 that I bought off the Market Place.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide on spending some points of Lumines or whatever its called.



Oh shit--I didn't see this.

Get Lumines, seriously. It's by far one of my favorite games, I had it on psp and I was totally stoked when it came to the 360. It's really addicting, and fantastic if you're into music based things.

Its like music tetris.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2007)

Geometry wars galaxies has been said ( going off by egm and ign podcast info) that its only being developed for Ninteod DS and Wii..

The game design / idea is basically the same however they add quite a bit to it, co op, leaderbaords  ( I know 360 GW has this to) , and more in depth gameplay ( ign was saying that the main game will take you at least 20 to 30 hours to beat).. I think its 39.99 not sure but this is a 360 thread not a Wii one


----------



## Fang (Nov 29, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Ah, alright.
> 
> And yeah, I'm the same. I play that game for hours and don't realize it at all, especially when I'm doing good.



Once I get the 6x Multiplier, I get swamped by the black holes and worm things getting sucked into them. 



Phosphene said:


> Oh shit--I didn't see this.
> 
> Get Lumines, seriously. It's by far one of my favorite games, I had it on psp and I was totally stoked when it came to the 360. It's really addicting, and fantastic if you're into music based things.
> 
> Its like music tetris.



Music Tetris?



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Geometry wars galaxies has been said ( going off by egm and ign podcast info) that its only being developed for Ninteod DS and Wii..
> 
> The game design / idea is basically the same however they add quite a bit to it, co op, leaderbaords  ( I know 360 GW has this to) , and more in depth gameplay ( ign was saying that the main game will take you at least 20 to 30 hours to beat).. I think its 39.99 not sure but this is a 360 thread not a Wii one



Is it confirmed that it will only stay as a Wii/DS game?


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Music Tetris?


Yeaaah, music tetris.

By moving the blocks to fit, each movement creates a sound.


----------



## Kri (Nov 29, 2007)

The problem I have with Umbrella Chronicles isn't that it's a rail shooter. I have issues with the genre, but through that alone I would, at most, feel apathetic regarding the title. Instead, I think of how Resident Evil is presented throughout the whole series.

It relies on an intense build-up of events through atmosphere, be it music or silence, which sets a tense mood that could easily erupt come _any_ stimuli.

Short story, I recall playing the remake of the original Resident Evil remade for the GameCube, mostly because of my fond memories of its PlayStation counterpart. Much of the game I was already familiar with, but the mood followed so closely to the original that every cheap trick in the game got to me. The typical things -- dogs jumping through windows, zombies popping around corners, et cetera -- could easily make me jump. When my dog jumped on my bedroom door, I nearly shat myself.

The presentation of the early Resident Evil titles, especially with the shitty camera angles, forced me to pace myself to fully appreciate the sterotypical horror tactics. When you're glued to rails and required to follow a specific path, it takes away everything that I appreciate about Resident Evil as a franchise.

With the exception of Resident Evil 4. That game disappointed me for the same reasons Umbrella Chronicles does. Resident Evil 4 was a great game, certainly, but aside from the reuse of franchise characters, it may as well have been a new IP.

...Maybe I have problems with change. 



carnage said:


> People say resident evil 5 is racist because there is black zombies


I've certainly seen that, though thankfully it isn't that widespread. God forbid there be black people in Haiti. I honestly don't remember any controversy regarding the representation of hispanics in Resident Evil 4...


----------



## Astronaut (Nov 29, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> With the exception of Resident Evil 4. That game disappointed me for the same reasons Umbrella Chronicles does. Resident Evil 4 was a great game, certainly, but aside from the reuse of franchise characters, it may as well have been a new IP.
> 
> ...Maybe I have problems with change.


Well, I was going to say, you do realize that they were trying to start something new with the RE franchise instead of the whole mansion/zombie type ordeal, haha.

I don't know, I played through the franchise [in its entirety], and they all have their own pro's and con's. UC just reminded me of RE: Dead AIM/Survivor with less moving room.


----------



## Kri (Nov 29, 2007)

Capcom certainly got their seal of approval from the media for their spiritual rebirth of the franchise, but it seemed like a bit of a stretch to me. With Leon, for example, taking the jump from first-day rookie at the Raccoon Police Department to a Secret Service agent chasing after the President's dauther. I understand that time has passed, but I couldn't feel that Leon was necessary for that role.

I would have loved Resident Evil 4 much more if it weren't Resident Evil. That doesn't make much sense at all, but knowing it's true, I can't help but think I may be a little bit... strange.


----------



## carnage (Nov 29, 2007)

u will be hard pressed to get wiis from costco samsclub toysrus  gamestop and ebgames as well.

only thing is bestbuy and toyrus are doing the sunday morning thing.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Capcom certainly got their seal of approval from the media for their spiritual rebirth of the franchise, but it seemed like a bit of a stretch to me. With Leon, for example, taking the jump from first-day rookie at the Raccoon Police Department to a Secret Service agent chasing after the President's dauther. I understand that time has passed, but I couldn't feel that Leon was necessary for that role.
> 
> I would have loved Resident Evil 4 much more if it weren't Resident Evil. That doesn't make much sense at all, but knowing it's true, I can't help but think I may be a little bit... strange.



Though re4 was great i still liked re2 the best out of them all.

But see the why not have a rookie who survived a city of zombies enough to escape last second from a nuke. Thats pretty impressive and probably gave him sum ease of working up the ranks. He was approached with sherry by the U.S millitary after what happend in racoon. And was part of an anti umbrella squad.

Re 4 never felt like a real re to me. I hate to say this but i like the shitty third person weird aiming funny walking style of the games.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

The over the shoulder aiming is great and most devs must agree since they use it now.


----------



## DesignCore (Nov 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> The over the shoulder aiming is great and most devs must agree since they use it now.



Thats been around all the time. I just dont really like it in resident evil games it just seems none re to me.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 30, 2007)

this sux.....my halo 3 wireless headset wont charge now.....any thoughts of what I should do??


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

Ronaldo, Kaka and Messi only ones left on the shortlist for World Player Of The Year award

full details on the fall update divx confirmed


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 30, 2007)

n_n I can change my associated Live ID soon

can we expect this update on the 4th with Xbox Originals?  or is a release date too much to ask ;(


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah its been confirmed as the 4th


----------



## carnage (Nov 30, 2007)

why were me and vegitto kuns posts deleted?? We didnt do anything wrong?

and what r u saying wow about?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2007)

Your post was too sexual, simple as that.


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> Link removed
> 
> full details on the fall update divx confirmed



woot nice  +rep


----------



## carnage (Nov 30, 2007)

ps3 is getting divx stuff too


----------



## Captain Gir (Nov 30, 2007)

i know....they had more priority than microsoft did with the codecs...


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its a way for them to get back at you guys for being neutral



I lol'd hard.

Anyway, I keep trying to get a million points on Geometry War and am failing hard still.

Any tips? Best for me is around 750k points and up to the 8 multiplier.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 30, 2007)

I keep trying to get 2 million and beat DS' score, but I can't 

You need to run laps around the area making sure not to touch the walls (when avoidable) and primarily shooting right in front of you. Also, if you don't already know how, you should start practicing toggling the analog stick so you can get a more effective spread.


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thread says that Halo 1 is gonna be on Xbox market place Dec. 4th. Could I have the link that says that? Sorry if this has already been asked, I just don't feel like looking through 229 pages.


----------



## Kri (Nov 30, 2007)

You could probably go to Xbox.com now, since the Dashboard Update press release went out.


----------



## Fang (Nov 30, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I keep trying to get 2 million and beat DS' score, but I can't
> 
> You need to run laps around the area making sure not to touch the walls (when avoidable) and primarily shooting right in front of you. Also, if you don't already know how, you should start practicing toggling the analog stick so you can get a more effective spread.



I can't get past the 8x Multiplier, is there any sort of strategy for the black holes and juggling when to use the bombs?


----------



## Kri (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't use bombs unless you absolutely have to. Let black holes grow, but keep an eye on them. They're worth more when they're fat, and they're decent and helping with crowd control, but can be a bitch if the screen is crowded and they blow.

Other than that, the main thing to practice is flying more than shooting. The shooting comes more naturally, but you need to work on dodging and staying alive as long as possible without clearing the screen with a bomb. Obviously, if you're overwhelmed, use a bomb, but it's a last resort.

Never use a bomb short of a last resort, and never die with bombs in stock. You'll do fine. 

My biggest problem, though, is that I played the PC emulation a lot more often than the XBLA game, so my skill with two analog sticks isn't as impressive as it needs to be to grab all the Achievements. Practice makes perfect, though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2007)

I never keep black holes alive.  Once they pop up, I attempt to kill them as fast as I can.  They're too much trouble when trying to navigate around them as a shit ton of enemies are all over the screen and messing things up with their gravity.



> I keep trying to get 2 million and beat DS' score, but I can't


You never will. =P


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 2, 2007)

1 Day 11 Hours 4 Minutes left until the Fall update 

btw does anybody know a few sites where I can get information about modding my controllers *AND* where I can see pictures of what people have done to theirs (ie. graphics, colors, etc)


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

donkey show probably has a collection sumwhere


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 2, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> 1 Day 11 Hours 4 Minutes left until the Fall update
> 
> btw does anybody know a few sites where I can get information about modding my controllers *AND* where I can see pictures of what people have done to theirs (ie. graphics, colors, etc)



Foget yo pimps foo!

400k on Geometry Wars ;O almost there


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> 400k on Geometry Wars ;O *almost there*



LOL, you're not.


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2007)

Top best was 759,000k something points, 9 lives and a 8x multiplier. Fuck you Geometry Wars and your love of fucking spamming purple boxes and black holes and stupid worms!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2007)

(doesn't play GW)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2007)

Glad to know I'm still on top of the NF leaderboard for GW. =)


----------



## little nin (Dec 2, 2007)

neither do i


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> (doesn't play GW)



second


----------



## Fang (Dec 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> (doesn't play GW)



I don't really care. I love Geometry War.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2007)

Who's happy about the fall update bitches.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who's happy about the fall update bitches.



1 day 2 hours 30 minutes left


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Who's happy about the fall update bitches.



Wish you get achievements for XBOX games but everything else is pretty cool


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Dec 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wish you get achievements for XBOX games but everything else is pretty cool



Same here. I was really looking forward to getting achievements in Halo


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 3, 2007)

They're just direct ports. Update will commence at 0200 am PST which is at 5 AM eastern time.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

where did you see 2:00 AM?? i was sure that they would have it up midnight pacific time


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2007)

The Fall and Winter updates usually went up @ 2AM PST.  Anyway, it's listed on the xbox site somewhere.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

aww...then that means i have to delay my timers by 2 hours 

does most of what microsoft update whether it either be updates or new content usually go up around 2 PST??


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

so I finally got my xbox back

seems like the DVD drive and motherboard were broken, no new console they just fixed it


----------



## fxu (Dec 3, 2007)

I've been wanting to buy an xbox360, but idk. I'm short on money.

What xbox do you recommend ? (The cheapest, yet able to play all games)

I know it won't be less than $300, but still, to have an idea.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2007)

definitly don't get the arcade version,its the cheapest but the lack of HDD would MURDER your online


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

*Activision confirms GH4, COD5 and new Tony Hawk's game*
Written Monday, December 03, 2007 by Geoff White

Activision has officially revealed that Call of Duty 5, Guitar Hero 4 and a new Tony Hawk's game are in "the pipeline", along with new James Bond and Marvel games.

Tucked away in a fact sheet explaining the mega-merger between Activision and Vivendi is the little nugget revealing that sequels to three of 2007's biggest games are in the works.

The fact sheet details already semi-confirmed news that it is developing "new DreamWorks titles, new Marvel titles and entry into racing with Bizarre", the development studio responsible for the Project Gotham Racing series.

Click here for the full article. 


where post came from​


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 3, 2007)

Fuck Tony Hawk.

I want 2K Boxing.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

*14* hours *5* minutes left til update


----------



## Pein (Dec 3, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Fuck Tony Hawk.
> 
> I want 2K Boxing.


what for fight night is the best boxing series out


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah but that takes a while....and for some reason SUPER has yet to convert something to WMV format 

but whenever i convert, i feel that im losing some audio or video but now everything will be original!!


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

So what are your guys thoughts on Schizoid?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

schizoid???


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2007)

I been slacking in the gamerpoints but I finnaly broke 3,000


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> schizoid???



Its like the bastard child of Geometry Wars and Ikaruga combined. Looks and sounds from the preview that Gamespot writers wrote as even more ball-busting then both of them as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> what for fight night is the best boxing series out



It's the _only_ boxing series on 360, and it's not that good. Enjoyable, yes. But far from great.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

*UPDATES OUT!!!*


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Do we really need to advertise for Halo 1 in the thread title?  People are going to buy it.  IMO we change the title to a game that deserves it.

"New XBOX 360 Official Discussion Thread: Psychonauts now available on Marketplace!"

For example.  Or should we go with Fusion Frenzy (:3=


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 4, 2007)

I had tons of fun with the Halo 1 co-op. The game deserves to be bought...so does Psychonauts. The topic title is hardly advertising Halo 1.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Well its spanking new, so expect delays.  Not to mention the fact that the games are hueg.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

whoo the only thing that changed in belgium are the xbox games, its still impossible for us to watch shows and movies


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> whoo the only thing that changed in belgium are the xbox games, its still impossible for us to watch shows and movies


Stop living in Belgium.  Problem solved.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> whoo the only thing that changed in belgium are the xbox games, its still impossible for us to watch shows and movies



on the 11th, Xbox Marketplace is going to the EU



Stumpy said:


> Stop living in Belgium.  Problem solved.



lol ouch lol


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2007)

This new update was great. Looks like I'll be watching Heroes downstairs with my family on the 360 rather than on the computer.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Xell said:


> This new update was great. Looks like I'll be watching Heroes downstairs with my family on the 360 rather than on the computer.



TOO BAD THE SEASONS OVER THANKS TO WRITERS STRIKE EH?

I guess to be on topic, the fact that CoD5 has basically been announced makes me wonder what happened to the days of expansion packs.  I suppose console gaming had a large role in changing that.  We all knew CoD5 would come and the fact that there doesn't seem to be an expansion coming isn't a big surprise or anything, but I just kinda miss expansions.

Yeah there are some expansions still, but most games just seem to from sequel to sequel releasing maybe a few map packs here and there.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

Xell said:


> This new update was great. Looks like I'll be watching Heroes downstairs with my family on the 360 rather than on the computer.



yeah but streaming from 360 to comp is a bitch...i waited 10 minutes for naruto to load.....nothing. Im currently trying a flash drive....btw if its on a CDR, its ALOT faster



Stumpy said:


> TOO BAD THE SEASONS OVER THANKS TO WRITERS STRIKE EH?
> 
> I guess to be on topic, the fact that CoD5 has basically been announced makes me wonder what happened to the days of expansion packs.  I suppose console gaming had a large role in changing that.  We all knew CoD5 would come and the fact that there doesn't seem to be an expansion coming isn't a big surprise or anything, but I just kinda miss expansions.
> 
> Yeah there are some expansions still, but most games just seem to from sequel to sequel releasing maybe a few map packs here and there.



just because they said they are making it doesnt mean they are automatically going to go straight into that....guitar hero III came out and weeks after a new track pack came out for GH II, and i highly doubt they are going to start working on CoD5 in such a short time after the release of 4


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> *TOO BAD THE SEASONS OVER THANKS TO WRITERS STRIKE EH?*
> 
> I guess to be on topic, the fact that CoD5 has basically been announced makes me wonder what happened to the days of expansion packs.  I suppose console gaming had a large role in changing that.  We all knew CoD5 would come and the fact that there doesn't seem to be an expansion coming isn't a big surprise or anything, but I just kinda miss expansions.
> 
> Yeah there are some expansions still, but most games just seem to from sequel to sequel releasing maybe a few map packs here and there.



Don't think it mattered the show been sucking this season, they need to throw that shit away and fix it up. Not to mention the action looks corny as hell now.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 4, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> just because they said they are making it doesnt mean they are automatically going to go straight into that....guitar hero III came out and weeks after a new track pack came out for GH II, and i highly doubt they are going to start working on CoD5 in such a short time after the release of 4


Of course they are going to release map packs and a patch here and there, but that is not the kind of expansion i was talking about.  I mean expansions in the classic sense like that of StarCraft: Brood War, Rainbow Six 3: Black Arrow, Ghost Recon 2: Summit Strike, etc.

Those were the first 3 that came to mind, but what I like about expansions is that you are getting a very nice chunk of a game for a nice chunk of a standard game price.  See GRAW2, which should have been an expansion.



crazymtf said:


> Don't think it mattered the show been sucking this season, they need to throw that shit away and fix it up. Not to mention the action looks corny as hell now.



True, but it was still something to watch =\.  Good luck to Season 3 on fixing Season 2's fuck ups.


*Spoiler*: _ending of season 2 spoiler_ 



At least Sylar is back in business so we get a real villain to love/hate again.  Although it is a bit sad that they have to go back to the villain of the last season to interest us.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 4, 2007)

Will finally have Street Fighter: Anthology tomorrow.


----------



## Ketchups (Dec 4, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah but streaming from 360 to comp is a bitch...i waited 10 minutes for naruto to load.....nothing. Im currently trying a flash drive....btw if its on a CDR, its ALOT faster




My TTGL eps. load in 1 second. Don't know what your problem is.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Of course they are going to release map packs and a patch here and there, but that is not the kind of expansion i was talking about.  I mean expansions in the classic sense like that of StarCraft: Brood War, Rainbow Six 3: Black Arrow, Ghost Recon 2: Summit Strike, etc.
> 
> Those were the first 3 that came to mind, but what I like about expansions is that you are getting a very nice chunk of a game for a nice chunk of a standard game price.  See GRAW2, which should have been an expansion.
> 
> ...


Oh i wish syler died, i think he is one of the worst super villains ever, seriously> Just my opinion of course but still.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 4, 2007)

wait what? the update doesn´t come to europe until the 11th? 
not that I care my 360 is still broke XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> wait what? the update doesn?t come to europe until the 11th?
> not that I care my 360 is still broke XD



Video Marketplace for Europe and Canada I think.


----------



## Pein (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow microsoft ripped off the xmb


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

eh, how did it rip it off?


----------



## Pein (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> eh, how did it rip it off?


Seriously its the same damn style just go to look at it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2007)

currently my ps3 is running digital devil saga and im not interested in reconnecting everything


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> currently my ps3 is running digital devil saga and im not interested in reconnecting everything



Ahh, how I love that game. 

Just one more mantra to max out, ONE MORE.


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

Dawn, have you read about the article on Schizoid?


----------



## Pein (Dec 4, 2007)

boycott gamespot the money hat loving bastards
anyways beowulf is like $20 now bought it decent game worth the cash


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't give a damn about Gamespot's reviews, I was just interested in their comments when getting a hands on treatment to that game. 

And your set is Veggito-Kun worthy.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 4, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Dawn, have you read about the article on Schizoid?



Ohh, I hadn't read over this yet. 
Thank you muchly.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 4, 2007)

My xbox has been touched by the red ringed angel of death.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Pein said:


> boycott gamespot the money hat loving bastards
> anyways beowulf is like $20 now bought it decent game worth the cash



20 dollars? Wtf it's 60 everywhere i go


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 20 dollars? Wtf it's 60 everywhere i go


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> My xbox has been touched by the red ringed angel of death.



after the update?? HOLY SHIT THAT SUX MAJOR HARDCORE MONKEY BALLS...not even kidding


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone think that things load up slow now.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Dec 4, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Does anyone think that things load up slow now.



I haven't really noticed anything yet.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Does anyone think that things load up slow now.



actually i think its faster...if your basing this off of the internet part (ie marketplace or logging in) yeah it is...i think its just the overusage of the microsoft servers...xbox.com has already gone down once today and is back up...the xbox forums are pretty crappy

and *HOLY SHIT*...

I have seen more complaining today about the update than I have in the freaken shippuuden complaining thread....and thats a pretty fucked up analogy!!

people cant seem to understand that LIVE is being slow due to massive usage or just because the "clan blade" wasnt implemented or an original game somebody wanted isnt there......they are complaining like retarded babies on steroids

edit: just give live a few days for it to cool off, then it will be back to normal

//end of tiny rant


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2007)

Damn...is cheap


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

I stopped posting  years ago from the Xbox Forums just because 90% of those people possess an IQ marginally lower then even Carnage.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 4, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Does anyone think that things load up slow now.



Actually, yes. 
Also, my menu screens keep freezing up on me as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2007)

pffft my naruto episodes will not work even after the update.. Bs


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

i just watched the 1 hour special on my 360


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 4, 2007)

^aint it amazing lol....but yeah that "optional" media update i had to redownload myself once i got the dash update


----------



## Fang (Dec 4, 2007)

Bloody update. I like the changes but now I can't even get on EA Server's to play Battlefield 2. :/


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm new to Xbox Live and the Dashboard speed, but damn is it slow.  I've gotten locked up a few times when using some of the friend list functions even.

Dunno what was norma, but I am somewhat disappointed in the overall functionality.  Why cant I load up a few thumbnails in less than 10 seconds?  Not a major defect, but disappointing.


----------



## tna43 (Dec 5, 2007)

For those of you who have now been able to watch Naruto on your 360 because of the update; does your episode have half of the subtitles cut off?  Mine does and changing the aspect ratio on the on-screen controls doesn't do anything.  Every other show I have with subtitles comes up fine but Naruto has something wrong with it   DAMN YOU DB SUBS!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 5, 2007)

This update fucks up Live, i can't even play online. Piece of fucking shit, fuck you microshit you fucked up again!


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I stopped posting  years ago from the Xbox Forums just because 90% of those people possess an IQ marginally lower then even Carnage.


neogaf is the best gaming forum it took me a few months to get approved  but well worth the hassle 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> pffft my naruto episodes will not work even after the update.. Bs


my hajime no ippo eps won't work either 


crazymtf said:


> This update fucks up Live, i can't even play online. Piece of fucking shit, fuck you microshit you fucked up again!



I could play online but it took like 10 minutes to find matches in halo and even then most times I had problems playing.
Another thing since I installed the dash update my xbox constantly freezes


----------



## Junas (Dec 5, 2007)

Now I got the update for Live! It was running pretty well. Also apparently when I heard that Bioshock DLC was out now as well, I decided to pop it in again. I might consider get the last two achievements for it after I finish getting all from ME and AC... Which might be forever before I can even get to Bioshock....


----------



## carnage (Dec 5, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> dude...calm down, your starting to sound like everybody else on the xbox forums.....and as stated earlier, their IQ is about the number of Carnage and I know YOU are *way better than that!!*



actually my iq is 115


----------



## Fang (Dec 5, 2007)

Your also a Moderator in a few weeks.


----------



## carnage (Dec 5, 2007)

lol nah thats not gonna happen you might be tho soon


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are having subtitle problems just hit the "display" button on the little dash thing that comes up and that should fix it.

Also if your videos are not showing just redownload the video update.


Live is slow right now mainly because the amount of people accessing the information and there new tweaked system.. This is common and should be resolved soon.


----------



## Xell (Dec 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you are having subtitle problems just hit the "display" button on the little dash thing that comes up and that should fix it.
> 
> Also if your videos are not showing just redownload the video update.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That helped. 

Watching Hokuto no Ken on my TV. YOU WA SHOCK


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you are having subtitle problems just hit the "display" button on the little dash thing that comes up and that should fix it.
> 
> Also if your videos are not showing just redownload the video update.
> 
> ...



redownloading the "optional" video update is what everybody should do regardless of whether or not they have done it before cause now this file has ALOT more than it did a long time ago

xbox on well over 24 hours now...Halo CE finished around 930 last night and demo finished while i was sleeping and now Fable is at 87% right now


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 5, 2007)

OMG my gold subscription is gone!!

And if the update is shit I don't think I will update.


----------



## Xell (Dec 5, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> OMG my gold subscription is gone!!
> 
> And if the update is shit I don't think I will update.



It's not shit..


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 5, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> OMG my gold subscription is gone!!
> 
> And if the update is shit I don't think I will update.



well..its not shit...im loving it.....and if you ever want to get on live or sign on for that matter.............then you will update

if you really want to see shit...go to the xbox forums and read all the bullshit going on over there


----------



## Kaki (Dec 5, 2007)

hmmm, is it just be or does NGII look very head popping and extreamly colorful?


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

some new ninja gaiden 2 content a short video and 3 new screens


----------



## Kri (Dec 5, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden II is so... gory... 

Why is there a ninpo that specifically dismembers everyone? Does there even _need_ to be a reason?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 5, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Ninja Gaiden II is so... gory...
> 
> Why is there a ninpo that specifically dismembers everyone? Does there even _need_ to be a reason?



To be fair it doesn't shred everyone to pieces... just those who are in range to be shredded into pieces.


----------



## Kri (Dec 5, 2007)

Ah, yes. 

Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Pein (Dec 5, 2007)

well all the people in gaiden are given quick deaths so you can't say ryu doesn't have an compassion


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 6, 2007)

WOW! My games load alot faster when I want to save to my harddrive and what not and also the guide buttons and what not load much quicker.. nice ( this was a major thing that was pissing me off before the update =/ )


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 6, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Ninja Gaiden II is so... gory...
> 
> Why is there a ninpo that specifically dismembers everyone? Does there even _need_ to be a reason?


If a person is dismembered, the likelyhood of him getting back up is slim. 

As for the update, my 360 is still laggy and freezes at times.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 6, 2007)

When the hell is clan support coming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2007)

too busy with digital devil saga to be bothered with the update


----------



## slimscane (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got the update, pretty cool, but I think we're all still waiting for clan support. I really like the Arcade Hits program, because it means I will finally buy marble blast


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 6, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> When the hell is clan support coming.



when the devil and god have coffee while talking about politics with the New York Times.........


----------



## Kri (Dec 6, 2007)

Just a reminder, the new GTAIV trailer tries to go goes live in about 45 minutes.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 6, 2007)

_It's out._
_Edit: didn't read above post._


_Trailer looks amazing, I want I want. _


----------



## Amuro (Dec 6, 2007)

Just got Mass Effect today and i must say i'm suprisingly impressed  

Really enjoying it so far, the Geth totally remind me of those awesome killer robots in Space Truckers XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 6, 2007)

Most of you people don't even play competitive online games, so most of you wouldn't need a clan section on the dashboard.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2007)

the most competitive i got was on gears ages ago, offline games ftw now


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2007)

GTA4 looks great, can't wait.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2007)

will be with us in a few years


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 8, 2007)

wow calling customer support can be a bitch..


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> wow calling customer support can be a bitch..



Did you?
Why?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 8, 2007)

actually it wasnt all that bad....just ima person who hates to wait....but i got to listen to the halo CD that they had playing as the waiting music....oh and the computer "Max" was boring

but my wireless headset wont charge...thats why i called..i originally was going to ask about my warranty and trying to set that up..for over 6 months now i have tried to get my warranty going by registering my console and today before i made the call i actually got it to work.....

it kindof sux cause i was liking that headset alot!!


----------



## Hentai (Dec 8, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> actually it wasnt all that bad....just ima person who hates to wait....but i got to listen to the halo CD that they had playing as the waiting music....oh and the computer "Max" was boring
> 
> but my wireless headset wont charge...thats why i called..i originally was going to ask about my warranty and trying to set that up..for over 6 months now i have tried to get my warranty going by registering my console and today before i made the call i actually got it to work.....
> 
> it kindof sux cause i was liking that headset alot!!



Oh...ok.
Well I thought your XBox exploded or something.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2007)

The original Fable doesn't work well on 360, Lost Chapters does. XD

Anyone here have or has had the Hori EX 2 stick? Mine's coming Monday, and I just want to know what others thought of it.


----------



## little nin (Dec 8, 2007)

walked into a game shop in a shopping area in london and they had all these 360's out to play, 1 of them had the three lights of doom


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2007)

my wirless charger broke how can I get another one GIR.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2007)

In stores?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 8, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> my wirless charger broke how can I get another one GIR.



for controller or headset??

easiest is to borrow from somebody....wireless charger, you mean the batter thing where you just plug the battery in to it for it to charge?? i just use the cord that came with my xbox to charge my wireless controller


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2007)

HEADSET.....


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 8, 2007)

well i called them saying that my battery wont charge or even recoqnize power coming in and they said to use a friends charger....maybe thats all you can do unless ebay would be your second choice


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 8, 2007)

I wish MS where to make stuff in the marketplace load faster. I know it doesn't that much bandwidth to load all that shit.


----------



## Fang (Dec 8, 2007)

I still haven't played Mass Effect or Call of Duty 4. Anyway, I'm still loving Assassin's Creed.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm getting Call of Duty 4 at Christmas, awesome game. I completed Assassin's Creed on ps3 and did everything. I'm confused on mass effect and guitar hero tho.


----------



## little nin (Dec 8, 2007)

i think im gonna get cod4 at christmas time too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2007)

I am getting no games for christmas

sine I already got me a PS3


----------



## little nin (Dec 9, 2007)

^ my bro's been teasing me as i said i want one in march for mgs4


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=3Lq-gbatw_s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xell (Dec 10, 2007)

It isn't a good sign when the Xbox 360 thread is on the second page..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Got me eternal sonata, awesome game


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 10, 2007)

few more hours before the new Halo 3 maps come out

RvB video on a tour through the new maps...its fucking hilarious!!


----------



## Xell (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice. I plan to get Eternal Sonata on christmas. Right now I'm hooked on Blue Dragon (another great RPG for the 360).


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2007)

Xell said:


> Nice. I plan to get Eternal Sonata on christmas. Right now I'm hooked on Blue Dragon (another great RPG for the 360).



Didn't like BD all to much but ES is great


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 11, 2007)

do you guys think that the title of this thread should say something new now that halo is released??


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes! How about XBOX live Update LAGS to MUCH!


----------



## Pein (Dec 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Got me eternal sonata, awesome game



I still haven't finished it I'm like half way done


----------



## slimscane (Dec 11, 2007)

I really wish my brother hadn't have bought Mass Effect, not because it's not good, it's great, but because he's a jerk about how he owns it and I don't


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 11, 2007)

Gamerpics sometimes take forever to load and the marketplace still doesn't load any faster.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

Eternal Sonata's Story and battle system are great but the FMVS  ARE LOONG AS HELL and ruin it.

Also one more reason why I was going to get a ps3 but not anymore.



Star Ocean 4 also on Xbox360 ( I did not know this )


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

Star ocean 3 wasn't that great anyway, so no high hopes here. And to counter this, this is why fucking 360 is a joke when it comes to hardware.

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KknAHmH0xdk[/YOUTUBE]

Microshit...your console sucks notrust


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 11, 2007)

^ Well the people who made Eternal Sonata are making Star Ocean 4 :0


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2007)

Really? Cool  I like ES hopefully my 360 doesn't die like my last one in the middle of the game.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 11, 2007)

FMVs need to be skipable?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

^ o you can skip the FMV's in ES however if you do that the first time through you will not know a damn thing about the story.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ o you can skip the FMV's in ES however if you do that the first time through you will not know a damn thing about the story.



There not that long. Most are nice enough to look at and there not to long. I like the story *Nothing special but good so far* and it really has some great art. This is def my fav RPG so far on 360 then EA and then BD. But LO will own them all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> There not that long. Most are nice enough to look at and there not to long. I like the story *Nothing special but good so far* and it really has some great art. This is def my fav RPG so far on 360 then EA and then BD. But LO will own them all.





Umm how far are you into the game? it gets to be about 5 to 10 mins in MOST FMV's and the ending is 40 mins long ( =/) plus there are alot of little ones ( roughly 1 to 3 mins) in a majority of the game..

ES can be beating so fast if you skip all the FMVS. buddy did a second play through and beat it in 12 hours =/

Its not a bad game ( in the 8.0 range for sure) and I love the battle system to.


----------



## Fang (Dec 12, 2007)

I finally beat Assassin's Creed this past Saturday, after re-renting it.

The ending made me puke.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Umm how far are you into the game? it gets to be about 5 to 10 mins in MOST FMV's and the ending is 40 mins long ( =/) plus there are alot of little ones ( roughly 1 to 3 mins) in a majority of the game..
> 
> ES can be beating so fast if you skip all the FMVS. buddy did a second play through and beat it in 12 hours =/
> 
> Its not a bad game ( in the 8.0 range for sure) and I love the battle system to.



Bout 5 hours in. Some are long and i skip the scenery ones cause i'ma explore it anyway. It's not to bad, some are pretty entertaining. Also like you said the battle system is pretty damn fun. 40 minute ending? Shit does that beat MGS3 then?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2007)

^ well its roughly that long ( the ending) I will see for sure tomorrow when I ask my buddy for the full time length of it.  ya the scenery ones were like "wtf" ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Star ocean 3 wasn't that great anyway, so no high hopes here. And to counter this, this is why fucking 360 is a joke when it comes to hardware.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KknAHmH0xdk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Microshit...your console sucks notrust



Seriously shut up about the RROD 

it has nothing to do with the hardware but with the production line that messed up causing defective 360's has nothing to do with microsoft.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

I don't care why it broke. It has Microshit's name on it and it broke. So fuck microsoft for there goddamn shitty systems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazy calm the hell down before you get banned for this


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

banned for what? Calling shit when i see shit? Microshit sucks. Seriously you spend 250, get rejected by microshit for replacing my last 360. Go buy a new one and a store warranty cause microshit will refuse me again and now this shit happens? I'm cool for my situation.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Star ocean 3 wasn't that great anyway, so no high hopes here. And to counter this, this is why fucking 360 is a joke when it comes to hardware.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KknAHmH0xdk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Microshit...your console sucks notrust



Dude 4 red rings means ur av cables arent hooked up properly. or the cables are bad.

check to make sure there connected properly then if that doesnt work get replacment cables.

But i know a guy who has had his xbox red ring 3 times. He sent it in after got it back rrd sent it in got it back rrd.

But i dunno my friend has a xbox 360 that doesnt even has a hdmi port he plays the shit out of it and it still works.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 12, 2007)

Also veggito this whole production line crap is bs to the core.

One production line fucked it up yeah ook. Then how come people who send their systems in and get them back also get RROD.

BEcause the system is faulty period. It overheats and melts the sodder points on the board.

That is why the elite / halo xbox / the new falcons are better because they run at lower tempature have a diffrent chip or have better air cirrculation.

Xbox fucked up with the first few gens of the system.


----------



## carnage (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> banned for what? Calling shit when i see shit? Microshit sucks. Seriously you spend 250, get rejected by microshit for replacing my last 360. Go buy a new one and a store warranty cause microshit will refuse me again and now this shit happens? I'm cool for my situation.



They said they will repair any console 3 years from the day u buy it and u sound like a whiny bitch in the video.

btw girls>games  spend some time playing girls instead


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 12, 2007)

carnage said:


> They said they will repair any console 3 years from the day u buy it and u sound like a whiny bitch in the video.
> 
> btw girls>games  spend some time playing girls instead


Anyone whose console fucks up has the right to whine about it at least for a certain amount of time.

God I've been 8 hours into Mass Effect for like two weeks now.  The boss is so retarded.  Looks like I might have to reroll ;O


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

i still havent picked up mass effect properly yet, still completing assasins creed


----------



## MS81 (Dec 12, 2007)

I can't w8 to get KUFOD, Lost Oddyessy.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 12, 2007)

I heard Lost Odyessy looks like a pS2 game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry that i don't got a mom to buy my console for me like you do and i had to spend money i worked for.
> 
> And yes girls>games, we all know that no need to say it. But coming from a dumb shit like you it's meaningless. You aint had no pussy in your life so stop talking like you get it you dumb shit
> 
> @Designcore - Wasn't 4 lights, was 3 for this. Last one was 4. I know that usually means cables but i took em out and put em back in. bought new ones. Nothing, still broken. I called microsoft but they said they wouldn't replace it unless 3 red lights.



crazy

SHUT THE FUCK UP

I know you are angry at microsoft but you are just yelling for a ban with constantly bashing the console for a faulty line AND harshly insulting people


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> crazy
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP
> 
> I know you are angry at microsoft but you are just yelling for a ban with constantly bashing the console for a faulty line AND harshly insulting people



How is bashing the console gives the right to someone to ban him. He just expressing how he feels about the shitty made console.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I heard Lost Odyessy looks like a pS2 game



Does this look like a PS2 game? 


@Vegitto - I don't care. I got banned 11 times, another time isn't going to hurt. And carnage is a moron, don't even defend him.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

shit that guy's hair suck

its like  L shaped instead of S


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> shit that guy's hair suck
> 
> its like  L shaped instead of S



Him > You


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

LO kinda can look like ps2, last final fantasy game


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> LO kinda can look like ps2, last final fantasy game



actually it does

barely looks 360 quality


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

then again, it couldve looked like ME and slowed down every 5 seconds


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

its an RPG so that wouldn't be that bad

unless its real time like KH


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

true dat 

seen that haze game for ps3? gimme for 360!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

I played Haze, nothing special to be honest


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

oh man 

looked like somthing to blow me away


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm getting one of these for Christmas, along with Mass Effect, Pro Evo, Halo 3 and Assassin's Creed.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> then again, it couldve looked like ME and slowed down every 5 seconds



Wasn't slow downs, it was stuttering which was pretty annoying. Still playable though.


----------



## Pein (Dec 12, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I played Haze, nothing special to be honest



where did you play it? and its coming for 360 its just a timed exclusive


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

Pein said:


> where did you play it? and its coming for 360 its just a timed exclusive



belgium's biggest convention

ubisoft was there with playable haze and naruto

funniest thing was they had trailers running of haze

when out of nowhere you see this BIG blue button with a X to do something and later a yellow Y


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

Haze always looked "meh" to me.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

What is Haze? When's it coming out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haze always looked "meh" to me.



the guns look HORRIBLE don't they?

like I see vids of the machinegun firing and its like it doesn't MOVE

it just flashes


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2007)

It looks like just another shooter, i never looked into it cause ubisoft sucks these days.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 12, 2007)

L shaped?
S shaped? 

lost odessey looks interesting even for me, a non jrpg player
(though I kinda liked the ES demo too) ^^


----------



## little nin (Dec 12, 2007)

give me a game as good as half life or give me death!


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

little nin said:


> give me a game as good as half life or give me death!



You might as well die, if that's your motto.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 12, 2007)

I'll never buy another ubi shooter again.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 12, 2007)

Is Bioshock really that good? It's got amazing reviews, but no multiplayer...


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 12, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Is Bioshock really that good? It's got amazing reviews, but no multiplayer...



Because every game needs multiplayer[/sarcasm]


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 12, 2007)

Is it me or does shit take a bit longer to load when you're on the dashboard?


----------



## Potentialflip (Dec 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Is it me or does shit take a bit longer to load when you're on the dashboard?



It's not just you. Think it was part of the update.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 13, 2007)

In short: yes.

I'm getting a ton of slow loading too; it took me about a year to promote my account to adult .


----------



## Pein (Dec 13, 2007)

Haruko said:


> What is Haze? When's it coming out.



the people creating it were former devs of golden eye and made the time splitter games.
some you people put to much emphasis on the publisher no more heroes is being published by ubi are you going to ignore that to?


----------



## Haruko (Dec 13, 2007)

Timesplitters is a good game. One of the best for multiplayer in my opinion.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2007)

Haruko said:


> Is Bioshock really that good? It's got amazing reviews, but no multiplayer...



bioshock is overrated


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'll never buy another ubi shooter again.



why not?
rainbow six las vegas was awesome and there?s a sequel confirmed (big surprise)


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

i know crazy wont read this.

But if my xbox got 4 rings and they said they coudlnt fix it id turn it on... then put a heater beside it... then put a blanket over that. 

To try and get the sodder points off and get it to be 3 ring.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 13, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> i know crazy wont read this.
> 
> But if my xbox got 4 rings and they said they coudlnt fix it id turn it on... then put a heater beside it... then put a blanket over that.
> 
> To try and get the sodder points off and get it to be 3 ring.



Why did he get banned?

That's actually a pretty good plan, especially considering that it's already broken, you couldn't really mess it up more.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Why did he get banned?
> 
> That's actually a pretty good plan, especially considering that it's already broken, you couldn't really mess it up more.



HIs comment toward veggito the instigator lol.

Yeah i know if its fucked up i wouldnt give a shit i would try and get it to 3 ring.

or id break the led so it would look liek 3 rings and say yeah its 3 ringed lol.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 13, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> bioshock is overrated



I played it a bit today. It's not that great, it's a bit weird.


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2007)

Fairwell, launch unit. You will be missed ~

*salutes*

Edit: It seems to be working now, after giving me three red lights twice in a row on startup. Should I order a coffin just in case?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Fairwell, launch unit. You will be missed ~
> 
> *salutes*



can i have it?


----------



## little nin (Dec 13, 2007)

Haruko said:


> You might as well die, if that's your motto.



**


----------



## Haruko (Dec 13, 2007)

Just kidding, there are loads of good games out now.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 13, 2007)

_I need a few decent XBOX games to add to my christmas list, any ideas?

I got COD4 down and the only games I bought in the past few mpnths are Halo 3 and Assasin's creed.

Also any awesome XBOX acessories I should grab?_


----------



## carnage (Dec 13, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _I need a few decent XBOX games to add to my christmas list, any ideas?
> 
> I got COD4 down and the only games I bought in the past few mpnths are Halo 3 and Assasin's creed.
> 
> Also any awesome XBOX acessories I should grab?_



this is an xbox1 game but u should try run like hell its awesome  it might be compatible with the 360.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

Just get mass effect. or if it suites you RRXX.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2007)

Mass effect sales = 473K 

I might get it but I will admit the choppy / stuttering ( framerate) through the whole game ruins the experience somewhat for me. Plus you have to admit bioware needs to put more focus on polish before releasing there products because they should be able to produce good code all ready.


I decided to pick up assassins creed sometime this month, I got to play it on the 360 this time ( I played the ps3 one before ) and I enjoyed it quite  a bit. Imo it has the best graphics I seen in a game  ( In terms of overall presentation)


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 13, 2007)

Assassins creed is the best selling original lp. GO assasisns creed.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 13, 2007)

Some one get online and play the Burnout Paradise demo with me


----------



## slimscane (Dec 13, 2007)

Really pretty for starters, besides that there are the standard event type races you'd expect and a pretty large map for a demo, but it's missing some staples of the series (it is just a demo though). I am definitely getting this when it comes out


----------



## Kri (Dec 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mass effect sales = 473K


Mass Effect has sold over a million. 473k was in November, and US only.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2007)

.IN europe its kinda shocking to do better there  than the states ( states is a bigger market) however Europe figures have not been released yet, but will be soon ( We know its been on the top 10 in some places but it dramatically fell after that)  .. They *SHIPPED* 1 million I know that but that does not = sold.  ( Also it sold less than bioshock)



@slime

thank you for the info


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2007)

How do you block someone on Xbox Live? Avoid Player isn't doing it for me.


----------



## little nin (Dec 14, 2007)

hmmm, what if you block communications with them?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2007)

Did that already. The guy is still following me around in games, even after I declined his friend request.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, that's kind of scary. Does he say anything to you during matches?


----------



## Haruko (Dec 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Did that already. The guy is still following me around in games, even after I declined his friend request.



That's pretty weird. 

Also Burnout looks pretty good, but aren't they all practically the same?


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2007)

After the sixth one, I blocked him. Most of them had something to do with "kicking my ass" if I live in California or getting his "leet" crew of Engineers and Support kit wielding friends to TK the shit out of me in BF2.

Should I just go ahead and complain directly to Microsoft?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, go legal on his ass. You're American, after all!


----------



## Haruko (Dec 14, 2007)

Assassin's Creed gets way too tedious.


----------



## carnage (Dec 14, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> After the sixth one, I blocked him. Most of them had something to do with "kicking my ass" if I live in California



Do u live in california?


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They *SHIPPED* 1 million I know that but that does not = sold.


They *sold* one million in three weeks. Why that's so hard to imagine for you is beyond me. They *sold* nearly 500k in barely over a week in the US alone. Worldwide, in three times the span, you can't fathom selling over a million?


----------



## Ronin (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mass effect sales = 473K
> 
> I might get it but I will admit the choppy / stuttering ( framerate) through the whole game ruins the experience somewhat for me. Plus you have to admit bioware needs to put more focus on polish before releasing there products because they should be able to produce good code all ready.



The framerate doesn't deteriorate enough to deter you from the experience. The abilities, weapons and story create such a fluidity that mass is a must have title. The occasional pause doesnt even occur that often and in no way should it hinder your experience while playing this game.


----------



## carnage (Dec 14, 2007)

GARlock said:


> The framerate doesn't deteriorate enough to deter you from the experience. The abilities, weapons and story create such a fluidity that mass is a must have title. The occasional pause doesnt even occur that often and in no way should it hinder your experience while playing this game.



spoken like a true mass effect fanboy


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 14, 2007)

^ And?  If you can get over playing Gears of War with it's occasional hiccups, it shouldn't stop you from playing Mass Effect as well.  None of the stuttering is game breaking although there's no doubt it could be better in that department.

Don't jump to conclusions with that fanboy crap in here.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2007)

DS IS FANBOY LAWL

lets call anybody defending a game a fanboy 

I am still waiting for my mass effect to arrive


----------



## carnage (Dec 14, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> DS IS FANBOY LAWL
> 
> lets call anybody defending a game a fanboy
> 
> I am still waiting for my mass effect to arrive



They make nerds wait longer to get games because they know gamers dont have lots of patience when it comes to waiting for a game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

GARlock said:


> The framerate doesn't deteriorate enough to deter you from the experience. The abilities, weapons and story create such a fluidity that mass is a must have title. The occasional pause doesnt even occur that often and in no way should it hinder your experience while playing this game.




Thats true to a point, I mean this is worse than what Gears was and when I jump from a game that runs 60fps to Mass effect its quite disturbing indeed.. I look past the technical flaws yes but with these technical flaws in there this is truly not game of the year for me imo.. Just because game of the year has to have top polish and all the rest to be game of the year imo.  Still its a good WRPG I'm just getting sick of biowares bugs in ALL there games =/


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2007)

The bugs in ME are just distracting, but they in no way impede the experience. Especially when there is so much that is done _right_, it is easy to overlook things like bugs. Not so easy to overlook are design flaws such as only being able to hold 150 items, or having the menu be convoluted and slow.

Morrowind was an incredibly buggy game, but it was still fantastic. It is impossible to ship a game devoid of bugs, and the bigger a game is, the harder it gets. The bugs in Mass Effect are completely forgivable.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> They *sold* one million in three weeks. Why that's so hard to imagine for you is beyond me. They *sold* nearly 500k in barely over a week in the US alone. Worldwide, in three times the span, you can't fathom selling over a million?




Umm please provide a link with  "sold" because I read an article that they shipped 1 million and it  sold  not even half that in the states ( within the 12 days of data collected from the NPD)  and I know it did not sell that well in Europe compared to the states.  ( after my final I will go and get the European figures to show you).


@slime

I'm not going to touch upon Mass effect and the bugs and "forgiveable" reason because they did this right, sorry that does not flow imo.  Its a good game and yes its huge but  the game could have been ALOT MORE POLISHED that what it has..  That is fact, and I'm done talking about it lol...  After seeing / playing the game at my fiends house for over 3 hours and then jumping into bioschok or Assassin creed my eyes where thanking me.


also about your morrwind the console game is not as buggy or even close as Mass effect is ( and even the PC version got patched up alot)


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 14, 2007)

I agree that Mass Effect could have been more polished, but I think it's pretty obvious that it was rushed somewhat to be in stores for the 2007 Christmas shopping period.  It was in one of those random 360 adds with kids singing in the background along where people on the street find games on a table, it was on the aforementioned table with Halo 3 and Bioshock a month before it even came out so the notion that it may have been rushed to meet a deadline is how I justify the lack of polish.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, but bugs that don't ruin the game are forgivable, because no game is perfect. However, ME, like I said, also has _design_ flaws, which aren't to be brushed over.

I understand where you are coming from (being bothered by the glitches), but to say that ME has _more_ than an Elder Scrolls game is misinformed at best and just plain wrong at worst. Besides your average "getting stuck" or "person moving funny," this is the worst glitch I've seen online (or from when I've played the game) is this


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Umm please provide a link with  "sold" because I read an article that they shipped 1 million and it  sold  not even half that in the states ( within the 12 days of data collected from the NPD)  and I know it did not sell that well in Europe compared to the states.  ( after my final I will go and get the European figures to show you).





If it hasn't done it by now, it'll get there very soon.  But hey, it says sold, not shipped in that article.


----------



## Kri (Dec 14, 2007)

@ DS's link

_"...it's a worldwide *sales* total..."_

I'm not sure why you're taking it so personally, Ssj3, as if somehow the sales of Mass Effect affect () your personal opinion of the game.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Well then mass effect is more popular in europe than the states... Thats interesting.  I did not see the game daily thing ,kotaku had shipped.. My bad, forgive me


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well then mass effect is more popular in europe than the states... Thats interesting.  I did not see the game daily thing ,kotaku had shipped.. My bad, *forgive me*


No.  Your reign of sales figures terror ends today.  It's about time someone had the courage to stand up to you heathen.

About 16 hours into ME now.  I didn't feel like I was very far into the game until my crew started basically telling me it is almost over ;o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> No.  Your reign of sales figures terror ends today.  It's about time someone had the courage to stand up to you heathen.



Pffft, you wish.. You see even myself gets tired and makes mistakes. especially during finals week, I put in at least 35 hours into studying and still got two days left and 1 more final.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 14, 2007)

Who cares mass effect still hasnt out sold Assassins creed.

And the hype around Mass effect was huge.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 15, 2007)

In the gaming community, yes. But I figure AC has a much more main stream appeal (plus it's also on PS3).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2007)

^ did not sell as well on  nearly as well on PS3 compared to 360 ( In the states, and Europe, japans did not come out yet but 360's version only sold so much there) ...   Though that game had the *biggest marketing push* I seen in a long time ( Minus halo 3), which helped it the most.  Its going to be my next 360 purchase, LO would be but they had to delay it


----------



## slimscane (Dec 15, 2007)

I know, that sucks  I'll _probably_ get AC for Christmas, but I still haven't decide for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2007)

I will have that burnout demo on Monday! So I would not mind playing against ya or something that night ( I plan on leaving the college around 4 to 5pm at the latest)


----------



## slimscane (Dec 15, 2007)

Sound good, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at how much I can suck at driving games


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 15, 2007)

Whats the difference between Xbox 360 rk and xbox 360 pro?


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2007)

The 360 Arcade doesn't have a harddrive. It's essentially the Core system from before with a bonus memory card, HDMI output, and a few free XBLA games.



DesignCore said:


> Who cares mass effect still hasnt out sold Assassins creed.
> 
> And the hype around Mass effect was huge.


The hype around Assassin's Creed was huge as well, and it got a lot more exposure in comparison. Couple that with being out several weeks longer, and Jade Raymond's face, and it's not really much of a surprise.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> The 360 Arcade doesn't have a harddrive. It's essentially the Core system from before with a bonus memory card, HDMI output, and a few free XBLA games.
> 
> The hype around Assassin's Creed was huge as well, and it got a lot more exposure in comparison. Couple that with being out several weeks longer, and Jade Raymond's face, and it's not really much of a surprise.



Not all gamers would know who jade raymond is or what she looked like. I bet you can ask alot of people who own the game and wouldnt.

I was looking forward to it for a while but i didnt know who she was till later on.

AC did get alot of exposure yes but mass effect had the whole KOTR fans behind it from the start coupled with everything else that is why i said it was a little more hypey.

Id have to check sales but AC sold 2.5 mill and came out november 16th
mass effect sold 1 million and came out in november 20th 2007

Thats only 4 more days. But ac sold 1.5 million more copies. Thats b4 it even was released on the pc.


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2007)

They had the KotOR fans, but only the ones that weren't put off by the focus on quasi-tweak combat. You'd be surprised (or maybe you wouldn't) at how many people thought Mass Effect was just another Gears of War. Genre-straddling games take a bit of a risk, because it won't necessarily please fans of both genres it borrows from. In fact, it's likely to do the opposite.

Assassin's Creed, on the other hand, was a lot more true to its action genre. It easily could have tried to straddle over to a stealth/action hybrid like the bastard child of Sam Fisher and the Prince of Persia, but it didn't. It was a safer bargain from a developer standpoint.

And honestly, who's more badass, iconic Commander Shepard or Altair? That, along with the stronger advertisement campaign, more media exposure over the course of the past year, and a later arrival of Mass Effect to a November that had already seen the launch of Assassin's Creed, Super Mario Galaxy, and Call of Duty 4...

Ubisoft just played their cards right.

(I did get the release date mixed up, though. I switched Call of Duty 4 and Assassin's Creed around in my head.)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

jade who?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> They had the KotOR fans, but only the ones that weren't put off by the focus on quasi-tweak combat. You'd be surprised (or maybe you wouldn't) at how many people thought Mass Effect was just another Gears of War. Genre-straddling games take a bit of a risk, because it won't necessarily please fans of both genres it borrows from. In fact, it's likely to do the opposite.
> 
> Assassin's Creed, on the other hand, was a lot more true to its action genre. It easily could have tried to straddle over to a stealth/action hybrid like the bastard child of Sam Fisher and the Prince of Persia, but it didn't. It was a safer bargain from a developer standpoint.
> 
> ...



i think the biggest selling point was that mass effect was only sold on xbox 360. Im sure if it had a pc side it would have gotten more sales. 

I havent played either but would have thought that mass effect would be a bigger hit.

The word of mouth hype alone was huge. Sure ac had the tv spots and stuff but everyone would always talk about mass effect. And assassins creed was almost never mentioned.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2007)

honestly I hear more about AC than ME here

and when people talk about ME they talk about the stuttering issues and glitches


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> honestly I hear more about AC than ME here
> 
> and when people talk about ME they talk about the stuttering issues and glitches



Well im saying pre release all i heared about was me this and me that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 16, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> jade who?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

Why are we arguing about the sales of two great games that are both selling well?

imo someone posts the pic where Jade is showing Miyamoto/Sakaguchi/Molyneux an AC demo and they all look perplexed.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 16, 2007)

I think your typical casual gamer or person would know about AC more than ME. I've heard more friends of mine exited about it, who don't even know about ME.


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2007)

It wasn't argument. It was discussion.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 16, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I think your typical casual gamer or person would know about AC more than ME. I've heard more friends of mine exited about it, who don't even know about ME.



True. But my assumption would be that your friends are not by chance very into gaming.. or rpgs.

Any big gamer knew about mass effect. They also knew about AC of course but that had a little flak especialy in the last few weeks of its release it was pretty badly scrutinized. 

Mass effects sales though interest me. Would it have sold an extra 1.5 mill copies if it came out for the ps3.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> True. But my assumption would be that your friends are not by chance very into gaming.. or rpgs.
> 
> Any big gamer knew about mass effect. They also knew about AC of course but that had a little flak especialy in the last few weeks of its release it was pretty badly scrutinized.
> 
> *Mass effects sales though interest me. Would it have sold an extra 1.5 mill copies if it came out for the ps3.*


Do 1.5 million people own PS3s?  jkjk

I doubt it.  It would have sold, but Assassin's Creed sold noticeably worse on PS3 compared to 360.  Mass Effect was published by Microsoft so there's not much of a reason to even consider that lol.


----------



## Pein (Dec 17, 2007)

assassins sold worse on ps3 because of install base


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Pein said:


> assassins sold worse on ps3 because of install base


Obviously.

Which is why Mass Effect wouldn't see much of a sales increase if it were on PS3 also.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

Well not just because of the install base but because it also ran better on 360, meaning alot of the hardcore crowed and multi console owners would go for the 360 one since it was the better one.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well not just because of the install base but because it also ran better on 360, meaning alot of the hardcore crowed and multi console owners would go for the 360 one since it was the better one.


Surely that did affect some sales, but I doubt it would put a big dent in the PS3 AC sales.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

^ Madden did. not to mention mag reports on such things, etc ... Meaning the hardcore (non fanboy hardcore) would pick up the superior version. 


Though COD4 is a bit different in this case. But then again COD is a shooter series and FPS's are well known on Microsoft's 360 so that gives it an edge. Not to mention all the versions where equal ( COD4) this is where install base would come into play and attach rates as well ( same with AC but AC had alot of bad press and what not for the PS3 one, like madden) .


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

I dunno lol.  It's really hard to judge PS3 sales.  Nothing seems to sell as well as it should on that platform.  

Surely we can agree at least that the biggest factor at this moment would be the install base.  Once they fix that people should either be making games for PS3 and porting them to 360 or at least have learned how to port to PS3 from 360 by that time.

Random and even more off topic:  You would probably be the person to know, did Warhawk sell well?  I guess that would be hard to judge since it probably was mostly sold over PSN =\


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

^ That is true enough. I'm in another  discussion about install bases because apparently sony sold 7 million consoles world wide and I do not see how thats possible ( because over 3.2 million consoles would have be sold in Europe and I only heard of a few good reports and that was from the UK) ah well, overall install base ia factor thats for sure but Attach rate comes into play then.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

There's no PC thread (as far as I know), so I'll put this here because it is just painful enough it deserves to be noted.  Microsoft thread imo.

Crysis/UT3 (PC) Sales figures 


Considering that these are pretty much PC's killer apps this holiday season it is painful to see them sell so little.  Approx. 90k for Crysis and a devastating 30k for UT3 (PC).  There's no way Crytek or Epic are going to profit from PC sales like that.  Surely UT3 will do better on PS3.

Expect Crysis console announcement soon ;3

Of course this is all stuff anyone could have seen coming from miles away, but nevertheless it pains me to see this happening to PC gaming.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

^ You could have just got those figures from the sales thread.Speaking of those figures, The game would not look as well as the PC counter parts but Europe is a HUGE PC install base ( alot of people purchase PC games there more so than the states).. They are not so great figures but I'm sure crytek expected that because not many computers can run that beast on high ( which alot of people are trying to but they do not have the power to do it) 


*Still sucky sales* but do not expect a crysis port to any console ( I think they mentioned a cryisis game for 360  one a while back but it was not the PC)


I think UT3 will do "ok" on consoles I do not expect COD4 or gears of war sales from that game.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

It'll probably sale similarly to the Orange Box on consoles ;(

Maybe this will make Epic actually do something new with the franchise on PC.

The sales figures thread is generally too much information for me and I'm too lazy to dig through for specifically the region and console I want.  Maybe this is just me =\.  I only glance through it from time to time.  But maybe one day if u keep telling me to use it I might just do that ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 17, 2007)

^ lol ic :0  I was thinking of re doing it and making links on the first post but that would take alot of effort. I might though for USA figures first over break.

Plus epic and Crytec do not only make there money though game sales but through selling there engine as well for other people to use..


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ lol ic :0  I was thinking of re doing it and making links on the first post but that would take alot of effort. I might though for USA figures first over break.
> 
> Plus epic and Crytec do not only make there money though game sales but through selling there engine as well for other people to use..


Yea that is true.  They surely aren't financially screwed.  Epic is probably still riding the wave that was Gears of War and Crytek has EA backing them.

Just disappointing to see their hard work go somewhat unplayed.

why the fuck am i still posting here its late i need to put the laptop away -_-


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

NO offence to crytek. BUt the game cant be run on very high with a 1800 dollar video card set up with 60fps.

Plus alot of gamers who have those pc's that can run it just pirate the games. I know i did. So really making a game with their graphic level means you will just be pirated by the people who can play it. And the others will not be able to.

Sony has sold 5.6 million copies of the ps3 which i checked rather quickly.

Ac actually only had frame rate issues when looking into vast areas because the ps3 version showed more of the area.


Also porting from ps3 to xbox or xbox to ps3 is stupid and retarted. Developers need to learn how to do this.

Its like devil may cry you create the game using a engine on pc... then it is easily ported to both systems that will then utilize there strengths. Thats how games should be developed. But some developers are just too damn stupid.

Also i dont think we will see a crysis game on console. Because the graphcis will go down rather low but at lower settings the game looks very bad. Its also not that great of a shooter.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2007)

still who

don't tell me AC sold better because of a woman? 



DesignCore said:


> Well im saying pre release all i heared about was me this and me that.



prerelease i only heard

AC this and AC that

followed with "shit ME comes out some days later, i don't have enough money for both"

reason why ME is selling worse, it came out too soon after AC, most people gave their moneys to AC and don't have money to buy ME for some time


----------



## little nin (Dec 17, 2007)

^ that's the woman that gave AC more advertising to net community


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Ac actually only had frame rate issues when looking into vast areas because the ps3 version showed more of the area.


No really, they are the same.  They both have a ridiculous draw distance.  I haven't heard or seen anything anywhere on the net that would support your argument, so please get me a screenshot or comparison video of some sort that proves me wrong.



			
				Stumpy said:
			
		

> imo someone posts the pic where Jade is showing Miyamoto/Sakaguchi/Molyneux an AC demo and they all look perplexed.


I'll ask once more for this image.  It amuses me greatly.


----------



## Kri (Dec 17, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> still who
> 
> don't tell me AC sold better because of a woman?


Technically it did. She was the producer.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 17, 2007)

AC's not that good. It's too repetitive, and quite tedious after a while.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Haruko said:


> AC's not that good. It's too repetitive, and quite tedious after a while.



All games are repetative as they all follow a basic formula. But alas Ac shows u that formula way to much in the open.

As its always the same process for your assassinations. 

Some people would probably enjoy the game more if they played it in spurts instead of straight through so they have a break between teh ease dropping and pick pocketing and interrogation


----------



## Haruko (Dec 17, 2007)

All games are repetitive, but this one especially. It offers free roaming, but it really boils down to doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 17, 2007)

Haruko said:


> All games are repetitive, but this one especially. It offers free roaming, but it really boils down to doing the same thing over and over again.



Yes which is a design flaw on the part of the developers. It shows how they did lack creativity in portraying missions in a new light.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

I was one of those people who played it piece by piece rather than in one sitting, so while I agree it is repetitive, it was still very awesome in so many ways.


----------



## Freiza (Dec 17, 2007)

well AC as repititive as it was it was still good on the level of it being better and more intricate than other "ninja" like games


----------



## Haruko (Dec 17, 2007)

It's good, but it gets boring. Also it doesn't really change.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Haruko said:


> It's good, but it gets boring. Also it doesn't really change.


Didn't get boring for me and it should be worth noting that I also felt compelled to completed everything in the game except the flags and templars.  Which is certainly not much of a feat, but it does prove that I was thoroughly entertained throughout the game.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

To many Inteligent discussions here, no wonder why I dont come here often.


----------



## TobiasFunke (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I was one of those people who played it piece by piece rather than in one sitting, so while I agree it is repetitive, it was still very awesome in so many ways.



I played it this way so perhaps that's why I enjoyed it.  Every second day I would do the Assassination prep work, and then the Assassination/travel to the next city alternating so that whenever I played the game again it didn't feel as repetitive as I knew it was.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> To many Inteligent discussions here, no wonder why I dont come here often.


Try harder to come here even less.  One day you might find yourself never coming here again.

Unless of course you want to make healthy contributions to discussions then by all means stay here as long as you wish.  A troll now and then is good for the soul as long as you recognize that it is out of line and will not be "socially" accepted.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Well actually I pop here everyone once in awhile see what people are talking about and contribute if I can, usually there talking about 360 games I dont have yet, and when I do get them they stop talking about the so its kind of hard. Assasins creed for example, dont have it cant do it. I just got Mass effect and beat it but no one even cares about it anymore.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Didn't get boring for me and it should be worth noting that I also felt compelled to completed everything in the game except the flags and templars.  Which is certainly not much of a feat, but it does prove that I was thoroughly entertained throughout the game.



It's different or everyone I guess. Same for most games. Difference of opinion etc.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Well actually I pop here everyone once in awhile see what people are talking about and contribute if I can, usually there talking about 360 games I dont have yet, and when I do get them they stop talking about the so its kind of hard. Assasins creed for example, dont have it cant do it. I just got Mass effect and beat it but no one even cares about it anymore.


I care @_@

My Mass Effect reactions after beating it:  Kicked fucking ass, but in retrospect most of the renegade choices weren't as awesome as the Sith choices that you had in either KOTOR games.  I understand how you couldn't just outright slaughter families and everything since you are a Spectre and have to save the galaxy and all.  There were still hard choices to be made.

For example:

*Spoiler*: _Noveria_ 



Even though my intent was to play Renegade, I just couldn't bring myself to kill the alien bug queen (can't remember the species name).  The weight of destroying what could be a successful species of animals with some intelligent thought seemed too heavy to bear.  Even if they could potentially take over the galaxy @_@.




Thankfully, Mass Effect has us covered in this area because the Good/Evil scales don't affect each other anymore.  By endgame I was almost half Paragon and full Renegade.

Being half Paragon does mean that I did have a hard time doing some of the Renegade things, but nevertheless the actions you make as a Sith in KOTOR seemed more hardcore.  I would hardly even consider that to even be a gripe about the game though because it really didn't affect my enjoyment of the game.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I care @_@
> 
> My Mass Effect reactions after beating it:  Kicked fucking ass, but in retrospect most of the renegade choices weren't as awesome as the Sith choices that you had in either KOTOR games.  I understand how you couldn't just outright slaughter families and everything since you are a Spectre and have to save the galaxy and all.  There were still hard choices to be made.
> 
> ...



Rachni was the bug race, I ended game with full Renegade and full Paragon. How well the guy you try to convince to testify on Noveria you can convince him talk to him again and convince to testify again and get 25 paragon or 25 renegade points.

i managed to unlock 22 out of 45 achievements first time around, I was lvl 49 at end game so im close to lvl 50 achievement. Oh and there are 2 different endings if you plan to let the council die or let them live.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Rachni was the bug race, I ended game with full Renegade and full Paragon. How well the guy you try to convince to testify on Noveria you can convince him talk to him again and convince to testify again and get 25 paragon or 25 renegade points.
> 
> i managed to unlock 22 out of 45 achievements first time around, I was lvl 49 at end game so im close to lvl 50 achievement. Oh and there are 2 different endings if you plan to let the council die or let them live.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea I let the council die.  They were assholes to me anyways.  Especially that Turian.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 17, 2007)

Edit: Oh nvm I know what your talking about now, I let them die also.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 17, 2007)

I want to go through the game as a complete opposite (female, paragon, soldier) on the unlocked Hardcore mode, but I don't think I'm man enough for that.  And I honestly never replay any game.  Even the ones with "high" replay value.  Resident Evil 4 and Ninja Gaiden (Xbox) are somehow the only exceptions to that rule though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



See?  We _can_ play nice after all.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 18, 2007)

Captain Gir posts on the xbox.com forums, ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Captain Gir posts on the xbox.com forums, ewwwwwwwwww.



yeah i know.....you saw me there didnt you?? sometimes the forums here die and so i go there...and i got a user rank 3 today .....


----------



## Pein (Dec 18, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Captain Gir posts on the xbox.com forums, ewwwwwwwwww.


you read the xbox forums ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 18, 2007)

and over here i talk to the smart people


over there, i talk to the retards

so my life is pretty well balanced


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

*Lost Odyssey - Kelelon Village and flying in the Nuatalus*


YOUTUBE LINK  (10 mins long)


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if Lost Planet would be a good game to buy for Christmas?


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2007)

i personally wouldn't, it's not that special to me, does "wow" you with graphics, but it's kinda slow with controls that need to be tweaked.

preference plays a part though


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> i personally wouldn't, it's not that special to me, does "wow" you with graphics, but it's kinda slow with controls that need to be tweaked.
> 
> preference plays a part though



Storyline good at least?


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2007)

quite good, i thought it was ok, a bit long at times, a Japanarama kinda style


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 18, 2007)

little nin said:


> quite good, i thought it was ok, a bit long at times, a Japanarama kinda style



Thanks for the help :


----------



## DaniOfTheMuffins (Dec 18, 2007)

Eh..I'm more of a Wii person. Just because Xbox is for people who like more of shooting games. Wii is totally different.


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2007)

GTFO troll


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 18, 2007)

DaniOfTheMuffins said:


> Eh..I'm more of a Wii person. Just because Xbox is for people who like more of shooting games. Wii is totally different.



Oh so you like not playing games? lol


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 18, 2007)

DaniOfTheMuffins said:


> Eh..I'm more of a Wii person. Just because Xbox is for people who like more of shooting games. Wii is totally different.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 18, 2007)

Haha, good responses guys


----------



## Akuma (Dec 18, 2007)

DaniOfTheMuffins said:


> Eh..I'm more of a Wii person. Just because Xbox is for people who like more of shooting games. Wii is totally different.



Im more of a Wii person also but I like the Xbox 360 alot also. Best games so far ou for all 3 consoles. Wii is soon to come out with a decent lineup but will not compare to the 360. I really dont like microsoft and I love nintendo but im just stating the truth.


----------



## Junas (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm anxious to try out DMC4 demo once it comes on live... That clip from Lost Odyssey looks interesting but I am a bit concerned about the loading times... Seems long from what I have seen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

Bookman said:


> I'm anxious to try out DMC4 demo once it comes on live... That clip from Lost Odyssey looks interesting but I am a bit concerned about the loading times... Seems long from what I have seen.




If you can handle blue dragons you can handle LO's. ( Longest I seen was 34 seconds and that was going into a huge area, others where from 2 to 9 seconds) Roughly the same as blue dragon to an extent. 


More can be found at the official thread!

Mush


I love the battle music to the game, really good.


----------



## carnage (Dec 19, 2007)

little nin said:


> GTFO troll



I don't think he was trying to troll at all. he said he likes xbox360 a  lot too. The wii has very innovative controls. if you play raw vs smackdown 2008 on there I think you would have a lot of fun. The same also goes for metroid prime 3 and resident evil umbrella chronicles. From what i seen  lego star wars complete saga isnt half bad on wii either graphics wise.


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2007)

in his post he really stated that he liked it didn't he 

lego star wars is the shit, got it on 360. the graphics are so simple on the game i dont think anything can look bad with that game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

Well since I'm lising DS and PSP librarys of games I Figured I will do some for 360. Typically 360 is known for its shooters however they are RPGS ( thank god) and here is a list.

*RPGS ( Western RPGs, Action RPGs, JRPGS)*​ 


> Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
> Enchanted Arms
> Two Worlds
> Blue Dragon
> ...



The ones I have bolded are the ones I'm really pumped up to play!


----------



## carnage (Dec 19, 2007)

Golden axe should be pretty good


----------



## Fang (Dec 19, 2007)

Fallout 3...seriously? I thought their developer got axed after Fallout 2?


----------



## carnage (Dec 19, 2007)

I think the developer was bought out by someone  or one of the top people from the old developing company  made a new company.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

The developers of fallout 3 are the makers from Oblivion. ( well same company)


----------



## Kri (Dec 19, 2007)

Doesn't the PS3 have a higher percentage of shooters out of their total games than the 360? Most of people's qualms with the 360 library are really of the original Xbox's lack of diversity.

With the 360, we run the gamut from Action titles, Racing games, Sports, Puzzle, RPGs, Rhythm, Sims, to even RTSs out of the system's top games easily. What the 360 needs isn't a more 'original' game, or any 'non-shooter', but rather a Rachet & Clank. Unless I overlooked something, the 360's hugest weakness is its lack of platformers. It's a pretty big genre to be overlooking...

Banjo-Threeie will be a savior for the genre on the 360, I'm sure. And I refuse to count 'Crash of the Titans' while I wait.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Doesn't the PS3 have a higher percentage of shooters out of their total games than the 360? Most of people's qualms with the 360 library are really of the original Xbox's lack of diversity.



Considering how many games are out for each console and how long each console was out. No the ps3 does not.

Its 7am and I did not go to sleep yet but I will compile a list when I wake up.  From my figures right now there are over 50 First Person Shooters for 360 alone and 68 sport titles =/



> Banjo-Threeie will be a savior for the genre on the 360, I'm sure. And I refuse to count 'Crash of the Titans' while I wait.



Banjo imo will be  dissapointing compared to the N64 ones but I will get it just for the name of the game alone.


----------



## Kri (Dec 19, 2007)

It's how many games are out for each console that would _make_ the percentage higher on the PS3. 

I agree that Banjo probably won't live up to its N64 predecessor, especially if Perfect Dark Zero is any indication, but the same could be said about most revived franchises from the fifth generation. I'm more than happy to give it a chance, especially since the 360 is so thoroughly lacking in that genre right now, and may very well be for this entire console cycle.


----------



## Pein (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I have no faith in Rare for the sole reason that most of the classic Rare devs have left 
the company.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 19, 2007)

i think xbox has better shooting games then ps3


----------



## Corruption (Dec 19, 2007)

Battlefield: Bad Company is shaping up to be pretty awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Battlefield: Bad Company is shaping up to be pretty awesome.


Most of what is shown is just tech demos of the Frostbite engine.  Looks promising, but I want to see a full fledged multiplayer match in action before I get too excited.  I doubt I will get very excited for it anyways.  Battlefields never did much for me after 1942.  Still, it is conceptually intriguing.


----------



## Akuma (Dec 19, 2007)

dodgekfc said:


> i think xbox has better shooting games then ps3



Duh considering Xbox is primarily shooter


----------



## slimscane (Dec 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> Well I have no faith in Rare for the sole reason that most of the classic Rare devs have left
> the company.



Have you played Viva Pinata?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 20, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Most of what is shown is just tech demos of the Frostbite engine.  Looks promising, but I want to see a full fledged multiplayer match in action before I get too excited.  I doubt I will get very excited for it anyways.  Battlefields never did much for me after 1942.  Still, it is conceptually intriguing.



I just hope it will be a better BF2. Although I do like BF2142, it was a let down.

Wish it was coming out for PC, I don't see why its not.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 20, 2007)

Bad Company is shaping up to be one of the best or even the best looking console game. Feast your eyes on this:


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2007)

I just beat Call of Duty 4. It was interesting.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

I liked CoD 4's story.

Much  more varied than your run o' th' mill Shooter, certainly.


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2007)

Well you can't keep spamming out WW2 games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Well you can't keep spamming out WW2 games.


COD5 = WW2


----------



## Arishem (Dec 20, 2007)

ExoSkel said:


> COD5 = WW2



No, Call of Duty 5: Ancient Warfare will have the player using the rock, spear, and bow as his primary weapons.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Well you can't keep spamming out WW2 games.


 
You sure can. 



Trick Shot said:


> No, Call of Duty 5: Ancient Warfare will have the player using the rock, spear, and bow as his primary weapons.


 
No, it's Call of Duty 5: Political Warfare.

It's basically a slander campain, and you hiring people to kill your political opponents.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

Need more RPGs and 360 owners should support RPGs more  I cannot wait for too human ( Action RPG) and then LO ( JRPG) and thats Q1 2008


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2007)

I certainly do, I'm just not going to drool over generic ones. 

Even Mass Effect didn't exactly live up to what I thought it would, and I didn't like Blue Dragon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

Blue dragon was one of those RPGS where I enjoyed the battle system so much that I excused a majority of the story.. However LO is looking like to be a complete package.. I'm more pumped for the story in that game and the fact you can have 5 ppl in battle at once


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm ready to be converted at any time. 

I'll just wait, then.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2007)

Just keep an eye on the official thread  Updates , videos and more are in there! go now


----------



## Kri (Dec 21, 2007)

I was thoroughly disappointed when I heard that Call of Duty 5 was World War II again, but even more disappointed when I realized that Infinity Ward wasn't doing it. I think I'll just skip it and wait for Call of Duty 6, just like I did with CoD 3.

At least it's the Pacific this time, to mix it up from 1 and 2, but I doubt that'll be enough.

--

When the hell are we going to see something else about Alan Wake?


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

Alan Wake was probably canned.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

DMC4 graphics don't differ much between 360 and PS3, go M$.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

I thought that the 360 was better at shading?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

Have you watched the comparison trailer on GT?


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

Getsuga Tenshou?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

GameTrailers?


----------



## Kri (Dec 21, 2007)

Gamertag? 

A few weeks back when that rumor was going around that some highly anticipated 360 game was canned, they came out and said that Alan Wake was still in development. If it was canned, nobody told Remedy. I suppose it, and the other 360 titles that fell under the radar once they were announced, could be part of Microsoft's plan of focusing on 2007 in 2007, and revealing 2008 in 2008. Either that, or 2008 is going to be a loooong year after Q1.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

All I care for is FU!











Force Unleashed.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

PS3 has the DMC controler in. That's why it will be superior.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

Heh, you're all acting as if one can't mod the controller.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

Doesn't matter. Unless you haven't realized, it's DMC*4* leaving 1, 2 and 3 on the same controler as the PS3 have. Same with RE5 when that comes out.


----------



## Kri (Dec 21, 2007)

Because Resident Evil 4 wasn't a Gamecube game, and as 5 will be, significantly different in comparison to 1-3.



If you prefer the PS3 version, more power to you, but the familiarity of the controller _to you _isn't the best argument for superiority.

And Force Unleashed will be gorgeous.


----------



## Birkin (Dec 21, 2007)

Kribaby said:


> Because Resident Evil 4 wasn't a Gamecube game, and as 5 will be, significantly different in comparison to 1-3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RE4 was PS2 ported as well. But the thing is, it's not only _my_ take on this case. Most people buying this game have played all 3 before it (meaning not the bandwagon homos) will prefer the PS3 version if they have the console.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 21, 2007)

I played DMC1 and 3 before, but Sony went retard on the PS3 and as such they have lost my loyalty (not that I had much to begin with). For me the fact remains that the 360 still has a lot more games that are worth buying when compared to the PS3. Controls might take getting used to, but I doubt they'll completely fuck it up on 360.


----------



## Kri (Dec 21, 2007)

How many PS2s have sold, somewhere around 120 million? In comparison to the 7 million or so PS3s out there, I'm sure there are _plenty_ of 360 owners who have played the earlier titles in the DMC series on the PS2. Like myself.

People with both a PS3 and a 360 will have a choice, and some will choose DualShock 3 for familiarity, while others will choose 360 for Achievements. Both of which are superficial reasons, since the game is shaping up to be nearly identical across both platforms, from a developer that wants to straddle the fence this generation as much as they can.

As for Resident Evil, I own them all (excluding the oddballs like Dead Aim) on the PSOne, but I also bought their ports on the Gamecube (aside from RE1, I'm not sure why I bought them twice...), CV on the Dreamcast, and RE:Z and RE4 on the Gamecube. There's a lot more variation in the title's controls than Devil May Cry.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 21, 2007)

*Differences between....*

The xbox and xbox arcade?I need some help because I want to know which one to get.What do each offer?...


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

I Don't see what you mean there is no xbox arcade except on the xbox itself.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 21, 2007)

arcade is a piece of shit that has no hard drive.
Post in the xbox thread next time.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2007)

He-he's psychic!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 21, 2007)

If anyone plays ghost recon awf 2 hit me up - Delirium Dream.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> Resident evil 5 will be cancelled


Why would they do that. I guess they dont like money


----------



## Kamina (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm up for Gears of war games if anyone wants one.


----------



## Pein (Dec 21, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> Have you watched the comparison trailer on GT?


the massive compression they did made that vid useless 



Kribaby said:


> Gamertag?
> 
> A few weeks back when that rumor was going around that some highly anticipated 360 game was canned, they came out and said that Alan Wake was still in development. If it was canned, nobody told Remedy. I suppose it, and the other 360 titles that fell under the radar once they were announced, could be part of Microsoft's plan of focusing on 2007 in 2007, and revealing 2008 in 2008. Either that, or 2008 is going to be a loooong year after Q1.


the marvel mmo was canned not officially but enough evidence too prove it


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 21, 2007)

I like to know what happend to Banjo-Kazooie 360, there has only been one teaser and that was shown waaaaay back in 2006.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 21, 2007)

dragonbattousai said:


> I like to know what happend to Banjo-Kazooie 360, there has only been one teaser and that was shown waaaaay back in 2006.



Microsoft has been focusing on it's 2007 lineup.  As with the rest of the seemingly forgotten 2008-09 titles, expect more in 2008.


----------



## Fang (Dec 21, 2007)

Bah, looks like a spring release for TFU isn't happening.


----------



## carnage (Dec 21, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Why would they do that. I guess they dont like money



Because of people complaining about it having spanish and black zombies.

That and its taking too much of their resources and time to make the game.

BTW if you wanna see the best castlevania game which was never made  search for castlevania resurrection on ign.it was gonna be for dreamcast and it had 360 graphics.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

For 360 i'm getting 

Kane and Lynch
Armored core 4
Blade storm
Tomb Raider: AE
Call of duty 2
Call of duty 3

Not bad. Probably the only games i'm missing that i want


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> For 360 i'm getting
> 
> Kane and Lynch
> Armored core 4
> ...



What a waste of money.


----------



## carnage (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> What a waste of money.



living in queens is a waste of money as well. its also a life threatening situation.

what games would you buy anyways bladestorm is good i believe


----------



## Yosha (Dec 22, 2007)

Buying more than two games at once is a death wish. Those purchases often lead you to neverending games.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> What a waste of money.



Your shitty sports games you buy are a waste but i don't comment on everything you buy either


----------



## carnage (Dec 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Your shitty sports games you buy are a waste but i don't comment on everything you buy either



You guys don't live too far away I dont think. Can't you just settle this matter in person. You both are about to start a flame war with each other it seems and we don't need that. 

especially over games which aren't worth fighting about.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> You guys don't live too far away I dont think. Can't you just settle this matter in person. You both are about to start a flame war with each other it seems and we don't need that.
> 
> especially over games we aren't worth fighting about.



Your so right. I mean i was just banned, why would i want to be banned again? Plus we always argue on aim regardless, he just wanted to comment for his post count


----------



## carnage (Dec 22, 2007)

I was hoping you guys could have a fist fight in the bronx or something  pretty sure hell on earth would win though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> living in queens is a waste of money as well. its also a life threatening situation.
> 
> what games would you buy anyways bladestorm is good i believe



What does Queens have to do with games you asshole.

Crazy is an impulsive gamer.


----------



## carnage (Dec 22, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> What does Queens have to do with games you asshole.
> 
> Crazy is an impulsive gamer.



Its where you live thats what and i was saying its a waste of time living there especially with all the violence there.


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2007)

Every review I've seen on Kane and Lynch indicate its a slopply and terrible game. And the demo was pretty bad all in its own. I wouldn't recommend buying it at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Every review I've seen on Kane and Lynch indicate its a slopply and terrible game. And the demo was pretty bad all in its own. I wouldn't recommend buying it at all.



Sorry already did. Enjoyed bulletwitch despite it's poor graphics and bad voice acting. I still liked it. 

@Carnage - Yes New York is super violent. Just last week when i went outside i saw a pregnant women get shot up, crazy huh?


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2007)

The shitty rendering of the decals ie bullet holes on the bodies kinda pissed me off from what I was playing on the demo.

Although being able to kill wounded enemies while their writhing on the ground brings much lolz.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> arcade is a piece of shit that has no hard drive.
> Post in the xbox thread next time.



What do you mean by no hard drive?...


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

I need help.I posted a thread on what is the difference between Xbox 360 Arcade and regular 360.What are some main differences between the 360 arcade and regular 360 that may affect gameplay or other aspects of gameplay?...


----------



## Birkin (Dec 22, 2007)

Get Portbox Elite


----------



## Akuma (Dec 22, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> I need help.I posted a thread on what is the difference between Xbox 360 Arcade and regular 360.What are some main differences between the 360 arcade and regular 360 that may affect gameplay or other aspects of gameplay?...




Arcade doesnt come with a hard drive so its cheaper. But gameing on xbox W/O a hardrive is useless. Doesnt effect gameplay at all except for repetiveness because of unsaved games.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> Arcade doesnt come with a hard drive so its cheaper. But gameing on xbox W/O a hardrive is useless. Doesnt effect gameplay at all except for repetiveness because of unsaved games.



Oh alright.

If I get one,where can I buy a hard drive and for how much $?Because I think it's too late to get a regular one....


----------



## Vago (Dec 22, 2007)

Hard drives are like $100(20 GB)-$180(120GB) +/-


----------



## Grape (Dec 22, 2007)

Need harddrive for XBL aswell don't you? I don't have my system yet (its sitting under a tree   ), but I made the point clear that the Arcade was a waste of money. Basicly what I told them was...

279 for arcade, but you can't play online, you can't save music to the console, you can't save games etc. To do all this you have to pay an additional $100+ if you buy the Arcade
349 for Pro Bundle, includes HDMI, 2 games (one of which i actually want.. Forza 2), harddrive etc etc


if its like a gift, you could always exchange it and pay the extra 70-80 bucks for the pro bundle...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2007)

Arcade comes with a 512mb Memory card that has more than enough room to save your game progress, but the Arcade is still shit.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> Its where you live thats what and i was saying its a waste of time living there especially with all the violence there.


Crime has gone down drastically in new york, its not the same as the movies claim it.


Shiroi Kiba said:


> Every review I've seen on Kane and Lynch indicate its a slopply and terrible game. And the demo was pretty bad all in its own. I wouldn't recommend buying it at all.


Did you read the review in GI? They said that it pretty much a decent game but way too short and the maps are way too constrictive. Also, do not ever go by the demos because everytime I ask someone if a game is good they say no because the demo sucked...All the xbl demos suck.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 22, 2007)

The Associate Director of the new Turok game is answering questions on the IGN boards. If all he's saying is true, it should turn out to be a pretty good shooter. I really like the idea of luring dinos to areas with flares, especially in multiplayer matches like capture the flag or king of the hill, where you can make it even harder on the other team to score.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> Its where you live thats what and i was saying its a waste of time living there especially with all the violence there.



And where do you live asshole?....

There is some crime but to say "all the violence" is unfit.The crime spots are Jamaica and Broadway Junction...Thats really all...I don't live in Queens but thats unfit to say about it...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 22, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> And where do you live asshole?....
> 
> There is some crime but to say "all the violence" is unfit.The crime spots are Jamaica and Broadway Junction...Thats really all...I don't live in Queens but thats unfit to say about it...



Ya'll learn to ignore 99% of what carnage says


----------



## Fang (Dec 22, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Crime has gone down drastically in new york, its not the same as the movies claim it.



I live right outside of Washington DC, its still terrible.



> Did you read the review in GI? They said that it pretty much a decent game but way too short and the maps are way too constrictive. Also, do not ever go by the demos because everytime I ask someone if a game is good they say no because the demo sucked...All the xbl demos suck.



I don't trust 90% of the stuff that Game Informer, IGN or Gamespot put out when it comes to reviews. But the shitty rendering and decals from bullet holes in Kane and Lynch turned me off.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 22, 2007)

My time with the Kane and Lynch demo was strange.  At first when I hopped in I immediately noticed the clunky controls.  Mostly clunky due to the (if I remember correctly) poorly implemented cover system and camera/aiming control.  I couldn't get behind some areas I wanted to use as cover as easily as I should have and the aiming just felt sloppy.  The graphics ranged from average to just below average which I considered from the demo to be acceptable in the very least.

Despite it's many downfalls, I did start to enjoy myself somewhat since it seemed that I was nearly invincible.  The main characters, as has been noted before, are interesting.  I guess it is somewhat hard to explain how I enjoyed it, but ultimately it was an average experience.  If I were to give a rating to the Kane and Lynch demo alone I would say it gets a 5/10 using the 1up scale (where 5 is actually average instead of 7 like most other reviews).



			
				Trick Shot said:
			
		

> http://boards.ign.com/turok/b6513/152793944/p1 The Associate Director of the new Turok game is answering questions on the IGN boards. If all he's saying is true, it should turn out to be a pretty good shooter. I really like the idea of luring dinos to areas with flares, especially in multiplayer matches like capture the flag or king of the hill, where you can make it even harder on the other team to score.


Yea it seems to have some interesting concepts, but whenever they talk about their game it seems like the only thing they ever talk about is luring dinosaurs to attack whatever.  Either that or the knife kills, which, while totally awsm, are not really interactive beyond activating the animation.

Fingers crossed for Turok the space marine with a mohawk, but chances are it will be pretty average.


edit:  5000th post in this thread n_n


----------



## Akuma (Dec 22, 2007)

I didnt think Kane and Lynch's co op was that bad.


----------



## Cirus (Dec 23, 2007)

All hail the PS3 and its superior capabilities!!!!!!!!! I may not have the games out it needs to survive. It may have problems when it comes to some compatability issues. It may even cost too much. But it superior do to the fact of what it can do!!!!!!speculativly of course.


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2007)

i have a feeling crazy will leave this thread soon 

is it signs of the take over? 

Kane and Lynch was bad, my bro bought it to get some points on live i think 

it's like a bad slow third person shooter on the PC put on xbox.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil May Cry 4 Achievement List

TT_111(MU)


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2007)

Considering DMC's difficulty they look hard to get.  D:


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2007)

flippin secrets >_>


----------



## carnage (Dec 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Devil May Cry 4 Achievement List
> 
> TT_111(MU)



FAKE LINK...


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 23, 2007)

That's a real website which is usually correct with it's achievements. They look real too.


----------



## carnage (Dec 23, 2007)

Well the website was down. Its back up now I guess they were updating.


----------



## little nin (Dec 23, 2007)

i clicked the link and use the site sometimes, it's all real.

80% of the achievements secret huh?


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That's some stupid shit for real. When i signed up for XBOX live i was 17 now i'm nearly 19. I hate this shit, PS3 Online for the fucking win



oh so your already 18....dude, just call support, maybe they can fix it...i dunno but if your 18 and its YOUR console...why should you be punished like that

at least you have the child account problem rather than the random ban problem at the moment


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

hey guys im getting AC for christmas did I make a mistake in buying it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 23, 2007)

hey, has anyone tried Kengo Zero? the reviews say it´s bad but it looks good on the videos, kinda like that ps2 game, way of the samurai


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> hey guys im getting AC for christmas did I make a mistake in buying it?






_Yeah you did.

It's a rent, great game, but a rent._


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> hey guys im getting AC for christmas did I make a mistake in buying it?



nah, it?s awesome


----------



## Akuma (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmm it seems people are very torn on that game even here, godamn the reviewers are even torn . I guess Ill find out when i get it.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_I liked it got it the day it came out played it 24/7 got about 15-18 hours outta it, still got a few side quests to do though._


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

Devil Akuma said:


> hey guys im getting AC for christmas did I make a mistake in buying it?



hell no...thats an amazing game!!


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2007)

I am looking forward to ninja gaiden 2 not only because the series is kickass but it actually is one of the few games left that is difficult. Also I am kind of interested in army of two since it looks like a fun co-op game.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

_Yeah, Army of two looks awesome, can't wait to wreak havoc on Live CO-OP_

_Whens the release date? it's been pushed back a few times lately._


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2007)

Masanari said:


> I am looking forward to ninja gaiden 2 not only because the series is kickass but it actually is one of the few games left that is difficult. Also I am kind of interested in army of two since it looks like a fun co-op game.



I have a feeling DMC4 isn't exactly going to be a cakewalk either.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> oh so your already 18....dude, just call support, maybe they can fix it...i dunno but if your 18 and its YOUR console...why should you be punished like that
> 
> at least you have the child account problem rather than the random ban problem at the moment



Yeah i guess when i get back i'll call. I just hate them sometimes. Why must they make something so difficult...Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 23, 2007)

Karsa Orlong said:


> I have a feeling DMC4 isn't exactly going to be a cakewalk either.


Well, true but have you played the first ninja gaiden for xbox? It took me 3 times to beat the first boss. I did not have that much trouble with the first DMC but only time will tell.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

Yea! just got my own copy of Assassins Creed for 37.99!!


----------



## Corruption (Dec 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yea! just got my own copy of Assassins Creed for 37.99!!



Where did you get it from? I'm planning on finally picking up Call of Duty 4.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 23, 2007)

K-Byte - 512MB PC3200 DDR DIMM Memory - 512MBPC3200  they have COD4 and Assassins creed up for 37.99


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> K-Byte - 512MB PC3200 DDR DIMM Memory - 512MBPC3200  they have COD4 and Assassins creed up for 37.99



One hell of a deal. Got my COD4 for free but AC was so worth 60, hopefully you enjoy


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah i guess when i get back i'll call. I just hate them sometimes. Why must they make something so difficult...Anyway thanks for the help.



no prob....i guess i just know the answers to xbox stuff from sitting around the [_whining_] forums alot


----------



## Captain_Phallus (Dec 24, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> hell no...thats an amazing game!!


garbage biggest disppointment of the year


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree. Assassin's creed is worth all of your money. I bought it on my PS3, one of the best games of the year.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone have game recommendations? I have cod4, AC, Mass effect, halo 3, & bioshock so don't mention those.


----------



## attackoflance (Dec 24, 2007)

gamefly doesnt want to send me AC at all..ive got every other new game


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

My brother has Halo 3,Assasins Creed and COD4 .....


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2007)

Masanari said:


> Anyone have game recommendations? I have cod4, AC, Mass effect, halo 3, & bioshock so don't mention those.



What exactly do you like playing? I mean, FPS wise you can always hit up Prey [since it's rather cheap now] or FEAR. If you like 'sandbox-ish' games, you can always pick up Crackdown, Oblivion, or Dead Rising [though, if you don't have a good tv, you probably won't be able to read the text in Dead Rising].

Fighting games you can get are like DOA and Virtua Fighter, and of course, you have all those random car/race games if you dig that type of thing.

It depends on what you're wanting to play.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 24, 2007)

Dawn, we need to play games 



We should have a NF gaming night


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Dawn, we need to play games
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a NF gaming night


ok what games do you play?


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2007)

slimscane said:


> Dawn, we need to play games
> 
> 
> 
> We should have a NF gaming night



Oh baby. 

Yeaah, my gold ran out like..2 days ago; probably sometime after the Christmas rush settles down, I'll go get a 12+1 month card or something since I miss Halo online and I'll need it for CoD.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

I need help.

Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4.

Which one is better for online?


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> I need help.
> 
> Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4.
> 
> Which one is better for online?



if u like realism cod 4. if you liek unloading a clip into an opponent and who ever whacks who first wins then get halo 3.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> I need help.
> 
> Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4.
> 
> Which one is better for online?



I like Halo online, but I've heard CoD4 has some really impressive online play.

Have you played any of the old Halo's online previously?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> I like Halo online, but I've heard CoD4 has some really impressive online play.
> 
> Have you played any of the old Halo's online previously?



Yeah, I played Halo 1 and Halo 2 but I never owned one.I use to play them at my friends house.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> if u like realism cod 4. if you liek unloading a clip into an opponent and who ever whacks who first wins then get halo 3.



Haha call of duty and realism def do NOT go together. 

Anyway both are good, can't lose with either. My personal choice is halo 3 though.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Yeah, I played Halo 1 and Halo 2 but I never owned one.I use to play them at my friends house.



Well, there isn't much difference [well, other then graphically] to Halo 2 online and 3. Other then that fact that you get ranks now [ie: corporal, sergeant, etc], and you have to depend on your team more and not yourself separately [like, you rank up when your team wins and rank down when they lose]. That, and of course you can replay your matches and take screenshots and such things.

But yeah, if you liked how the previous Halo online's played, then go with that. If you want something new, I'd go with CoD4.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Haha call of duty and realism def do NOT go together.
> 
> Anyway both are good, can't lose with either. My personal choice is halo 3 though.



So in call of duty u can stand still and take a full clip from a gun and survive?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> So in call of duty u can stand still and take a full clip from a gun and survive?


Nope but you can run past someones gun and get hooked like a fishing rod and the gun follows you. We call it auto aim = less relistic. In seriousness i'm glad games aren't relistic, who the hell really wants that? It's awesome to pull off bullshit, it's what makes games fun.

And halo does that because there not normal warriors. There spartens and elites. And if i put a whole clip into a sparten with perfect aim he would die. I've done it before. True it usually comes down to who hit first but not always. Matters how good of a shooter you are in halo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll probably go with Halo 3.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 24, 2007)

did you guys know that the dub is now in the xbox live video marketplace..........


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nope but you can run past someones gun and get hooked like a fishing rod and the gun follows you. We call it auto aim = less relistic. In seriousness i'm glad games aren't relistic, who the hell really wants that? It's awesome to pull off bullshit, it's what makes games fun.
> 
> And halo does that because there not normal warriors. There spartens and elites. And if i put a whole clip into a sparten with perfect aim he would die. I've done it before. True it usually comes down to who hit first but not always. Matters how good of a shooter you are in halo.



Auto aim is something they have for console fps not for pc fps. Since you cant be persise with a joystiq liek a mouse they make it stick aim.

But the realism is still higher and i meant about bullets.

And i dont like when in a game if i get a drop on a guy and start shooting (with the weaker weapons not a br cuz thats well better) and he turns and runs at me and starts shooting it comes down to who whack first.

Or the whole get a drop on they turn around shoot throw a grenade and you both die.

Oh thats one thing i hate in call of duty grenade spammers.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 24, 2007)

anyone tried kengo zero?


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll take BF2 over CoD 4's MP any day of the week.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko, you're up in the air, but why the fuck would you get a box and no halo. Jesus


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Yahiko, you're up in the air, but why the fuck would you get a box and no halo. Jesus



Cuz halo sux?


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Oh baby.
> 
> Yeaah, my gold ran out like..2 days ago; probably sometime after the Christmas rush settles down, I'll go get a 12+1 month card or something since I miss Halo online and I'll need it for CoD.



They rebill you 50 bucks every year your live access wont go away

btw merry fucking xmas time


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Cuz halo sux?



I haven't touched Halo 3 after beating the Campaign. MP just isn't worth it.


----------



## Pein (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Yahiko, you're up in the air, but why the fuck would you get a box and no halo. Jesus


seriously who buys a 360 and doesn't get halo 


Shiroi Kiba said:


> I haven't touched Halo 3 after beating the Campaign. MP just isn't worth it.



99.9% of people who buy halo disagree with you


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 24, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Yahiko, you're up in the air, but why the fuck would you get a box and no halo. Jesus


I don't have a 360 yet 


Shiroi Kiba said:


> I haven't touched Halo 3 after beating the Campaign. MP just isn't worth it.



Thats not what I hear.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll destroy anyone here in COD muahaha.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 24, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> I need help.
> 
> Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4.
> 
> Which one is better for online?



Halo 3 has the best obline play that ever existed...Halo 3...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I haven't touched Halo 3 after beating the Campaign. MP just isn't worth it.



Campaign wasn't that good but the MP was great.


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2007)

Like I said, MP in Halo 3 isn't cutting it for me. I'll stick with CoD4 or BF2.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

Pein said:


> seriously who buys a 360 and doesn't get halo
> 
> 
> 99.9% of people who buy halo disagree with you



And 9 million people agree with me. Whats your point?


----------



## Fang (Dec 24, 2007)

I play the Halo Combat Evolved more then I ever did Halo 3. And I still do to this day. Quality loving gamers agree with me.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Halo 3 has the best obline play that ever existed...Halo 3...



LOL. The maps are to symetrical the weapons are not balanced nor are they spread out to make the game about fun compared to about reaching the starting point first.

Not so big.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 24, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I play the Halo Combat Evolved more then I ever did Halo 3. And I still do to this day. Quality loving gamers agree with me.



Quality loving gamers? So since i say Halo 3 >>>> Halo 1 i'm liking less quality games? Psh. Halo 3 multiplayer is just hot and unlike most people who go "Oh first was better" when usually a game isn't, RE for example or Jak series and so on. Games get better, and halo has evolved and halo 3 is better then 1 in almost every way. Better guns, more levels, actual online play and so on. 

SO yes your right quality>quanity, but Halo 3 has both over halo 1.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Quality loving gamers? So since i say Halo 3 >>>> Halo 1 i'm liking less quality games? Psh. Halo 3 multiplayer is just hot and unlike most people who go "Oh first was better" when usually a game isn't, RE for example or Jak series and so on. Games get better, and halo has evolved and halo 3 is better then 1 in almost every way. Better guns, more levels, actual online play and so on.
> 
> SO yes your right quality>quanity, but Halo 3 has both over halo 1.



Thats not true.

Halo 3 has better graphics.

but halo 1 had better weapons which were balanced.  And u had a pistol that was very good to start with and could destroy power weapons.

The levels are way worse. The new ones are way more linear. And they suck. The first game had the best maps, so good they had to remake them for further levels. 

Also the best map in all of halo series damnation.

Halo 3 sux ass. But thats my opinion.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2007)

Halo 3's multiplayer is good in terms of making new maps and recording stuff and what not. However other than that, the gameplay is still the same as halo 2.

COD4 offers some new RPG system to there multiplayer and has better graphics ( though graphics do not matter in this department) and the multiplayer gameplay is new and refreshing to the franchise compared to halo 3's.

So realistically COD4 has a better multiplayer gameplay experience than Halo 3. But halo 3 has more features like making maps and recording what you can do ( however those can get old quick).


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

You guys should all be partying right now  with some hot girls  waiting for the missile toe time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 24, 2007)

I just got back from a party  I was there for 6 hours!


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I just got back from a party  I was there for 6 hours!



pics or it didn't happen

interweb rule number one


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

carnage said:


> You guys should all be partying right now  with some hot girls  waiting for the missile toe time.



Well your a sick freak, only you carnage would find your family to be hot and wanting to missle toe em.

And goku you cant really make a map in halo 3.

U guys dont know this but for pc they gave us a new map the (middle east map with the helicopter) all covered in snow and shit and instead of the plane droping bombs its santa clause throwing exploading presents.[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="373"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwfUl9t8yfg&rel=1&border=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwfUl9t8yfg&rel=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Well your a sick freak, only you carnage would find your family to be hot and wanting to missle toe em.



I wasn't talking about family when I said hot girls and i was talking bout u guys not me.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 24, 2007)

carnage said:


> I wasn't talking about family when I said hot girls and i was talking bout u guys not me.



Its christmas who goes and spends it with random people at parties. Its the time of lame ass family dinners.


----------



## carnage (Dec 24, 2007)

Shit its only christmas eve people are probably out on night clubs, movie theatres, out bowling, out drinking at a bar. its late right now the dinners are finished lol.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> Shit its only christmas eve people are probably out on night clubs, movie theatres, out bowling, out drinking at a bar. its late right now the dinners are finished lol.



Its also a monday alot of people belive it or not do work tomorrow. Also for alot of people christmas eve is much more important then christmas day.


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Its also a monday alot of people belive it or not do work tomorrow. Also for alot of people christmas eve is much more important then christmas day.



Yup its important to me but luckily i get both christmas eve and christmas night off


----------



## Vago (Dec 25, 2007)

^Off Topic pls.

Mass Effect is worth buying?


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

Not really  two worlds will be better


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> Not really  two worlds will be better



...Words can't describe you. Your like...i can't even say what you are. Your just you...

Anyway going to be out tomorrow with friends, tonite was family time


----------



## Kaki (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm saying, if you want Halo better get 360, and if you get 360 you better want halo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2007)

^ I have a 360 and really do not want halo  ( Played it but not going to own it )


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone have NBA 2K8? I need some practice.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway going to be out tomorrow with friends, tonite was family time



Yes, tomorrow I'm going out partying.

And I ordered CoD4 from Best Buy...should get it later this week.


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm playing Soldier of Fortune: Payback...and this game is just plain hilarious.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Dec 25, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> I'm playing Soldier of Fortune: Payback...and this game is just plain hilarious.



please give more details. for pc or xbox 360?

Im considering buying NBA 2k8 or whatever is called, i played the demo on xbox 360 and it was sweet!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2007)

Is Halo online free?


----------



## Haruko (Dec 25, 2007)

Well it is, just Live isn't.


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2007)

Gold Membership makes it free.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh okay


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> Not really  two worlds will be better



...two worlds is a piece of shit


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ...two worlds is a piece of shit



U think everything but vf5 is a piece of shit, which is ironic because VF5 is the biggest piece of shit ever.,


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> U think everything but vf5 is a piece of shit, which is ironic because VF5 is the biggest piece of shit ever.,



You just love flamebaiting don't you? 

Reported 

Two worlds is quite shitty though.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 25, 2007)

Just found this thread lol...

Today for xmas I got two black wireless, CoD4, two wireless mics, and my tools back to open up my 360 remove the case and start some custom body work =)


----------



## Fang (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You just love flamebaiting don't you?
> 
> Reported
> 
> Two worlds is quite shitty though.



The amount of irony raditating from this post is hilarious. I was also referring to Soldier of Fortune on the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> The amount of irony raditating from this post is hilarious. I was also referring to Soldier of Fortune on the 360.



payback?

I played the PC version

it is so sucky compared to the older ones


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 25, 2007)

I just wish Microsoft would allow PC to link to live and put us in the same servers with console damn it..
OR allow you to use Keyboard/Mouse on the 360 for game controls. I want my wasd and mouse commands back...

sorry misc rant... =D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

I never used wasd

arrows ftw


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 25, 2007)

I use my right hand for mouse though..

only time  Iuse arrow keys is when I use one of my zboard keysets.. but even then the arrow keys are the wasd keys..


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You just love flamebaiting don't you?
> 
> Reported
> 
> Two worlds is quite shitty though.



Lol comming from the guy who says everythign sucks lol.

Man i been playin a shit load of cod 4 today soo fun.


----------



## PornStoreClerk (Dec 25, 2007)

I played on a CoD2 (both unpatched & patch) league semi pro team pc.. When Cod3 came out I was high in tears.. Then at its release they promised us pc gamers CoD4.. Durring that time I picked up a 360 and well now Im afraid of running CoD4 360 because Im far better on pc.. 

In one week durring semi finals I ran 489 flags and was ranked 1st on the server for points with a KDR of .09 =D
my tag was ~MUFF~ Licious & ~*~ Licious


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Lol comming from the guy who says everythign sucks lol.
> 
> Man i been playin a shit load of cod 4 today soo fun.



If a game sucks it sucks

simple as that


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 25, 2007)

I got a 360 today for x-mas with Forza Motorsport 2,Ultimate Alliance and Superman Returns.I envy my brother though.He got the holiday package of Assasin's Creed,Call of Duty 4:Modern Warfare,Madden 08, and Halo 3......


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If a game sucks it sucks
> 
> simple as that



Yeah just ignore people's opinion on a whole.


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

two worlds isnt even out i dont think. vegitto u cant go by a demo


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> two worlds isnt even out i dont think. vegitto u cant go by a demo



Dude shit been out for months now and it sucks dick.


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Dude shit been out for months now and it sucks dick.



I thought it was supposed to be a 2008 title


----------



## Itachi_Ochiha (Dec 26, 2007)

I have never hear of 2 worlds so some post a youtube video of it. anyway, for christmas I got Halo3, Madden 08, CoD4, NFL 2K8, and a memory card


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> ...two worlds is a piece of shit



ah yeah indeed, it was a huuuuuuuge let down 

on a more cheery note I got mass effect and it´s the coolest freakin game out there, everything kicks ass and the graphics are really something 
heck, even the music is kickass 

oh and I ordered Kengo Zero now 
and I will buy bladestorm later when I´m done with the games I have now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

carnage said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a 2008 title



It is out here


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 26, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> and I will buy bladestorm later when I?m done with the games I have now



Let me know how Bladestorm is, I'm semi interested in it.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 26, 2007)

anyone excited about KUFOD as much as I am?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2007)

MS81 said:


> anyone excited about KUFOD as much as I am?



KUF? what be that


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 26, 2007)

Kingdom Under Fire.



Oblivion tomorrow.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah, I´m somewhat interested in KUF, though I don´t have any high hopes now that the only interesting (yet badly executed) thing in the previous KUF's has been taken out 



Phosphene said:


> Let me know how Bladestorm is, I'm semi interested in it.



sure :]
judging from the demo, it´s awesome


----------



## Kri (Dec 26, 2007)

Two Worlds came out on the 360 (depending on where you live) between late August to early September. The _expansion_, for both people that actually enjoy the game, will be out in Q1 2008.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 26, 2007)

I heard Two Worlds was alright, just all the bugs made it a bad game.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 26, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> sure :]
> judging from the demo, it?s awesome



Yeaah, I love Dynasty Warriors and that type of game, and I love this whole 'make your character' type of idea that Bladestorm has going on, so it's caught my attention.

I just never heard of anyone who played it as a hole, and not just the demo, haha.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 26, 2007)

Been playing K&L, I'm actually finding it alot of fun.


----------



## Taki (Dec 26, 2007)

If I buy the $100 wireless reciver for Xbox live, do I need a wireless router? I have a wired one.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Been playing K&L, I'm actually finding it alot of fun.


lol i saw it coming.  i wish i could enjoy as many games as you do ;o


Xaki said:


> If I buy the $100 wireless reciver for Xbox live, do I need a wireless router? I have a wired one.


There are routers that don't broadcast wireless ?_?

Well, think about it.  What wireless signal is the wireless receiver going to receive if there's nothing broadcasting?  

Just some personal input, but I have the wireless for my 360 and it does deliver.  $100 is a bit steep, but it gets the job done.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

I mean it has problems such as glitches and aiming off but the story is pretty awesome and so is the voice acting. The gameplay is half and half. Sometimes fun, other times annoying.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 27, 2007)

Xaki said:


> If I buy the $100 wireless reciver for Xbox live, do I need a wireless router? I have a wired one.



........


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I purchased Project Gotham Racing 4 and soon going to purchase the official Microsoft xbox 360 wireless Racing wheel!


----------



## Fang (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm still loving SoF Payback just for the gore and hit point damages.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I mean it has problems such as glitches and aiming off but the story is pretty awesome and so is the voice acting. The gameplay is half and half. Sometimes fun, other times annoying.



Have u got to the cuba mission yet yet? thats the gayest.


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 27, 2007)

Im going to buy MX vs ATV: Untamed today, I found it fun. Plus Im somewhat a motorcross fan. Played the demo and I was hoked. The graphics arent all that great but eh...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2007)

Xaki said:


> If I buy the $100 wireless reciver for Xbox live, do I need a wireless router? I have a wired one.



Are you a idiot .

I know it is harsh but seriously.


----------



## Ronin (Dec 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Are you a idiot .
> 
> I know it is harsh but seriously.



its not harsh, its the truth. Thats like asking if you need a steering wheel or tires for a car.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, I am buying a PS3, the games I have are from the 360, do they work?


----------



## little nin (Dec 27, 2007)

^ of course they do, cross platform shit in this generation.


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes and your PS3 games will work great on your Nintendo DS.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 27, 2007)

Fonster Mox said:


> Yes and your PS3 games will work great on your Nintendo DS.



O Rly? 
I thought they were better off with the Wii


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 27, 2007)

_COD4 is epic, i'm still in awe at how bad this makes Halo3 look. _


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 27, 2007)

Captain Gir said:


> ........



Don't be a jackass.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2007)

Phosphene said:


> Yeaah, I love Dynasty Warriors and that type of game, and I love this whole 'make your character' type of idea that Bladestorm has going on, so it's caught my attention.
> 
> I just never heard of anyone who played it as a hole, and not just the demo, haha.



yeah me too, I?m totally psyched for Dw6 
the character creation seem a bit weak when you first start, but sinse you can level up so many attributes + armor weapons, squad skills etc it?s pretty deep overall ^^

I played the demo like 7-8 times or so, it?s exactly the kind of game I like ^^


----------



## Taki (Dec 27, 2007)

Well sorry, shit.


----------



## Yosha (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't even need to run it straight to a router...I just run my cord straight to the wall because I have internet throughout my house. It makes xbl 10x better...


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 27, 2007)

_I got a ton of points left, what's a good active online arcade game to buy?_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2007)

puzzle quest, if yu have´t got it already


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> Star Ocean 4 Trailer



Since I seen someone post this in the PS3 thread it should go here to since the game is coming out for both systems.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 27, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Hey, I am buying a PS3, the games I have are from the 360, do they work?



you just hope that your kiddie porn dvds work on the ps3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2007)

Kingdom Under Fire Demo is now up. It's not bad but i still wish it was RTS style like the XBOX ones. Anyway it's fun, i may pick it up.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 27, 2007)

Will Halo Wars ever come out?I just saw the trailer on the 360...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> Will Halo Wars ever come out?I just saw the trailer on the 360...


Uh... yeah.  Q4 08 i think it's slated for.  Don't be too surprised if it gets delayed, but they should have made good progress on the game considering it hasn't gotten any coverage since like E3.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

Just beat K&L. I'ma make a review for it tomorrow as promised for people on youtube but i'll post it here too. To me it's a good game just unfinished. Also first half of the game is much better then second half IMO.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

XBOX 360 FTW! Right now I'm really enjoying GH3, Asassins creed and blue dragon, sure Ps3 offers true 1080P HiDef gaming but I think 1080P won't even be fully accessible for another 3-5 years


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Solinn said:


> XBOX 360 FTW! Right now I'm really enjoying GH3, Asassins creed and blue dragon, sure Ps3 offers true 1080P HiDef gaming but I think 1080P won't even be fully accessible for another 3-5 years


Xbox 360 offers 1080p too, but neither of the systems seem to take full advantage of it.  "High definition gaming" is purely marketing propaganda.  Not like I care anyways.

Both systems are good.  Don't fool yourself into thinking otherwise.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

i remember the first time i saw gears on HD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

Today I am going to purchase Microsofts Offical Xbox 360 Wireless Racing wheel! I been watching enough videos of it and to be honest for 99.99 its a real bargin! I think it will enhance my racing experience on my 360 quite nicely.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmm, only racing game im interested in is Burnout i think


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

Shogun said:


> you just hope that your kiddie porn dvds work on the ps3.



I know my kiddie porn dvds work on my ps3  also the beastiality dvds and the girls shitting on other girls dvds work too.


----------



## little nin (Dec 28, 2007)

^ 

new stuff for first quarter in 08, anyone?


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

as far as new stuff in 08 goes I think I am gonna get some girls gone wild dvds and hopefully some with german or russian girls peeing and fucking in public dvds.

and after I get down with those  metal gear solid 4  and devil may cry 4 should be out


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Please get banned again.

Games I feel are worth keeping an eye on for Q1 08:


 I would like to see how Bizzare does something other than car racing.

  I found the demo to be oddly entertaining.



 I doubt it will be very good, but I feel I should at least keep up with it.


  The demo on XBLM sucked pretty hard, but that was single player.  This will be the first Xbox 360 game with dedicated servers on multiplayer which makes it worth keeping an eye on alone.



 Prolly gunna suck on controller ;3





 Frostbite engine ftw

 I don't think it will be worth full retail value, but hopefully it won't be $60 on PC.



  Probably going to suck, but they delayed it quite a bit to make it a bit better.  Maybe.

Note that I am just keeping an eye on them.  Many of those probably won't turn out to be too fantastic (Turok) but who knows.  Of course some of those could still be delayed out of Q1.


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

It would be nice if 90 percent of the new titles weren't shooters


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> It would be nice if 90 percent of the new titles weren't shooters


Sixty percent of them are shooters.


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

hmm i think condemned may have u shoot guns  but turok, lost odyssey, culdcept saga and devil may cry 4 are the only non shooters i think. 

so that would be 4 outta 15 not shooters.  11 outta 15 is 73 percent. The percentage doesn't matter to me  it just seems like if you don't like shooters  you shouldn't have an xbox 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

carnage said:


> hmm i think condemned may have u shoot guns  but turok, lost odyssey, culdcept saga and devil may cry 4 are the only non shooters i think.
> 
> so that would be 4 outta 15 not shooters.  11 outta 15 is 73 percent. The percentage doesn't matter to me  it just seems like if you don't like shooters  you shouldn't have an xbox 360.


I did the math already.  Don't hurt yourself.  It is 60%.

So should one get a PS3?  Just as many shooters over there.  Most if not all of the shooters I listed are also multi platform.


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

if you are getting 60 percent  how many games do u count arent shooters. i count 5 with comdemned if you go by that it comes to 66.6 percent.  do you count 6?


----------



## Kaki (Dec 28, 2007)

Near everything on 360 is multi platform, that's what makes it so diverse.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 28, 2007)

Burnout Paradise - Racing
The Club - Shooter
Culdcept Saga - Card/Strategy
Devil May Cry 4 - Action
Turok - Shooter
World In Conflict - *Strategy*
Frontlines: Fuel of War - Shooter
Lost Odyssey - JRPG
Supreme Commander - *Strategy*
Brothers In Arms: Hells Highway - Shooter
Condemned 2: Bloodshot - Shooter
Battlefield: Bad Company - Shooter
Left 4 Dead - Shooter
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 - Shooter
Army of Two - Shooter


----------



## Corruption (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll most likely get Frontlines: Fuel of War for PC, depends how well it'll run. I have high hopes for the multiplayer since it's the devs who made BF2 and the desert conflict mod for BF1942.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 28, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Please get banned again.
> 
> Games I feel are worth keeping an eye on for Q1 08:
> 
> ...



only Rb6v2, LO and Brothers in arms really interest me on that list, and I´m most likely to get the two shooters, and I really hope LO will appeal to me enough to warrant my first buy of an j-rpg xD

and yeah there are a lot of shooters, GOOD shooters though, which for me is a change , so I´m not complaining ~~



crazymtf said:


> Kingdom Under Fire Demo is now up. It's not bad but i still wish it was RTS style like the XBOX ones. Anyway it's fun, i may pick it up.



cool I wil have to try it...once I get my 360 back 
though I have the feeling the game won´t be as good without any rts elements at all left in it T___T
kinda makes me think of Ninety nine nights ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah i got the Feeling of N3 too but it's not as bad. The enimes aren't as shitty and the combat is better.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Dec 28, 2007)

lost oddessy looks good, at least the plot anyway. ill prob get it even though reviews have been mixed. i hope microsoft focus on genres other than FPSs


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 28, 2007)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> lost oddessy looks good, at least the plot anyway. ill prob get it even though reviews have been mixed. i hope microsoft focus on genres other than FPSs



I think we will be seeing alot of FPS for both consoles. Fps seem to sell very well and i would assume are easier to make compared to other games (game could be good withought a good story (halo 2 / 3 ) While good luck making a good rpg withought a story.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 28, 2007)

FPS is what sells in America just like RPG's and weird ass games sell in Japan. Supply and Demand fools.


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2007)

At least TFU still has a release date for Spring 2008.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 28, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> FPS is what sells in America just like RPG's and weird ass games sell in Japan. Supply and Demand fools.



.

First Person Shooters are the top selling games in America,due to in part by the Halo trilogy,Call of Duty series and other games.My favorite type of game to be exact....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> .
> 
> First Person Shooters are the top selling games in America,due to in part by the Halo trilogy,Call of Duty series and other games.My favorite type of game to be exact....



Well to be honest Shooters are not on the top 5 best selling in America of all time. Still those are held by Platformers, RPGS,and Sports.. There are shooters on there but there not the "best" or the "top" ( meaning the highest)  

They are however if you are only talking about Xbox 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Kane and Lynch Review - 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZolEW1kZguU[/YOUTUBE]




Gave it a 7. Was fun but the problems held it back.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well to be honest Shooters are not on the top 5 best selling in America of all time. Still those are held by Platformers, RPGS,and Sports.. There are shooters on there but there not the "best" or the "top" ( meaning the highest)
> 
> They are however if you are only talking about Xbox 360.


I'm sure he means in the present specifically.  Shooters have kinda taken the spot I always thought platformers held.  All good consoles needed a flagship platforming game back in the day (see Mario, Sonic, Crash, etc) whether it be first party or otherwise.

Seems that focus has shifted to shooters more recently is all.  Even I think this is a bad thing though ;o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

Well still Mario 3 sold 10 million in the states alone and no game except GTA came close to that. 

In terms of time? Ya Shooters have prevailed alot more ever since goldeneyes debut.  I have to do some reasearch in this but I'm still confident that the top 5 is still not cluttered with FPS games. I share your grief as well stumpy.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2007)

Why is halo such a big deal if it's not even in the top 5?


----------



## Pein (Dec 29, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Why is halo such a big deal if it's not even in the top 5?



It brought online gaming to the main stream


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> It brought online gaming to the main stream



I would say it brought online to "Consoles" more so than "main stream" I mean counter strike online had a bigger presence online than halo did in terms of overall. However Halo was the first to bring FPS's on consoles in terms of online multiplayer.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well still Mario 3 sold 10 million in the states alone and no game except GTA came close to that.
> 
> In terms of time? Ya Shooters have prevailed alot more ever since goldeneyes debut.  I have to do some reasearch in this but I'm still confident that the top 5 is still not cluttered with FPS games. I share your grief as well stumpy.



Mario 3 came out in the day of the snes, who had a giant market share. PLus it was a sick game.

But now a days FPS games are the more dominant to make a quick buck. They are also easier to create then Platformers, and by adding invisible walls to single player levels you can make it multiplayer.

SO they became very popular.

Also u sure halo 2 was the first im sure there were prior. I dont think halo had much to do with console multiplayer, I think it had more to do with how computer technology decided to take rapid turns so it pushed people off.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

_I rebought Halo 3 at christmas but since I got COD4 I just don't feel like I ever want to play it, COD4 is epic._


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

COD4 is better online than halo coz of its CS feel which makes it much more better than halo, the graphics alone are 


the rank system is cool too


----------



## Rednaxela (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I've always been a Devil May cry fan, but every game I've played was on the Playstation 2. I'm now waiting for the release of DMC 4, but I now own a 360. Can anyone tell me what the game is like on an X box. Should I have high expectations?


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

well i dont believe we've had a chance to play it yet 

i can imagine the button bashing to be slightly more difficult though


----------



## carnage (Dec 29, 2007)

The graphics for devil may cry 4 aren't as detailed as I thought they would be


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

ive never got hyped up about a DMC looking nice graphically


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

_Just finished COD4, masterpiece._


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

i need to conquer it, online ftw 

just watched the final trailer for devil may cry, shit's gonna be EPIC!


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Rednaxela said:


> Hi, I've always been a Devil May cry fan, but every game I've played was on the Playstation 2. I'm now waiting for the release of DMC 4, but I now own a 360. Can anyone tell me what the game is like on an X box. Should I have high expectations?


It will be exactly like DMC on Playstation except you will have to play it with a 360 controller.  That's an advantage if you ask me.


Sasuke said:


> _Just finished COD4, masterpiece._


gratz.  Its nice, but I prefer sandbox gameplay over scripted.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

_What game mode offers the fastest XP in COD4? i'm a good player, I just want to know.

I'm torn between spending my remaining points on Fable the  XBOX original that i've always  kinda been interested in, or getting  castlevania & Small Arms from the arcade._


----------



## little nin (Dec 29, 2007)

i believe domination is easiest, for me neway, dont have to kill, just run around


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _What game mode offers the fastest XP in COD4? i'm a good player, I just want to know.
> 
> I'm torn between spending my remaining points on Fable the  XBOX original that i've always  kinda been interested in, or getting  castlevania & Small Arms from the arcade._


Don't get Fable.  It's an awesome game, but that version doesn't include "The Lost Chapters".  You would basically be missing out on a third of the game.  If you want to play Fable (highly recommended) you need to go buy it used.  You should be able to get it for as much or cheaper than the Originals version and you will have the full game.

Make sure you get Fable: The Lost Chapters or whatever though.

I have heard that Headquarters yields a nice amount of XP.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

Dynasty warriors 6 in around 3 months from now 



here


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Isn't there always a Dynasty Warriors 3 months from any given time?  ;3


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

_Meh, I may as well play Fable on PC. Yeah, thanks I'll steer clear of the originals version, though Indigo prophecy looks interesting, anyone played it?

I heard if you're good then search and destroy is awesome for XP and stuff but I just got my ass handed to me.

@Lil nin, Lol. All my COD4 buddies play domination 24/7 I can't seem to get the hang of it, any tips? i'll stick to team deathmatch for now.

Also as far as perks go, is juggernaught worth using? I'm a player that takes his time and hides in buildings, not a run and gun type._


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Dynasty Warriors should of quit a long time ago or thought of something new once in a while instead of same crap over and over again.

You can tell they were a bit desperate when they used *Gundam *for a new game...  or even any other form of a different genre or game, or show etc..


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Dynasty Warriors should of quit a long time ago or thought of something new once in a while instead of same crap over and over again.


No.  The fault isn't on the developers part anymore.  If people buy it no matter what they do with the franchise then it is their fault.  There is no need to change something that sells well.

edit:  But yeah there really are some people out there that enjoy that stuff and thats good for them.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Dynasty Warriors should of quit a long time ago or thought of something new once in a while instead of same crap over and over again.
> 
> You can tell they were a bit desperate when they used *Gundam *for a new game...  or even any other form of a different genre or game, or show etc..



_Played every single one here, never gets boring, waiting on the new one also.

Lu Bu FTW!!_


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> Dynasty warriors 6 in around 3 months from now
> 
> 
> 
> here


I didn't realize it was so close.



Stumpy said:


> Isn't there always a Dynasty Warriors 3 months from any given time?  ;3



Quiet you.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _Played every single one here, never gets boring, waiting on the new one also.
> 
> Lu Bu FTW!!_



same here 
but Lu Bu doesn?t look as cool in Dw6, though he?s fucking huuge :amazed

the gundam game was actually really cool, and didn?t feel "desperate" in any way. 

what DW does so good, apart from the action, is the characters and how they interact, they have a story, and they have a history. sure it?s a repetetive series, but most seriers are to me ~~
just take unreal tournament or any shooter with a higher number than 2 after te title .__.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm exited about this new DW, only about 2 months to come to US. Well, the last one I got was 4, so it's fresh enough.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> what DW does so good, apart from the action, is the characters and how they interact, they have a story, and they have a history. sure it´s a repetetive series, but most seriers are to me ~~
> just take unreal tournament or any shooter with a higher number than 2 after te title .__.


Theres a big difference in a trilogy and a game that has 6 games plus how many spin offs?

Doesn't matter though.  If you like it buy it.  That's all there is to it.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 29, 2007)

That was well said stumpy.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Doesn't matter though.  If you like it buy it.  That's all there is to it.



Thats a big quote should sticky that just cause you like to buy it don't mean its good *(*refrains from creating a list of things*)*

But I don't know I played Dynasty Warriors 4 for PS2 I guess it was fun for like a few days then it became repetitive theres no real challenges except for button smashing..

Even Devil May Cry I played it and last I remember it has puzzles in the game and stuff but I played that a long time ago so don't remember but I know it was more then just full out button smashing.

But yeah.. I don't hate the game or people who buy it either I am just not a button smashing fan end of my discussion for this game.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2007)

_Milky, I haven't seen pics of Lu Bu from DW6? hook me up please!

I got  some novel based on the characters from DW, never read it though. _

_I'm frustrated, the Mile High level on COD4 on veteran seems impossible _


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _Milky, I haven't seen pics of Lu Bu from DW6? hook me up please!
> 
> I got  some novel based on the characters from DW, never read it though. _
> 
> _I'm frustrated, the Mile High level on COD4 on veteran seems impossible _



BOTI Pimping Project
here´s everyone 

you don´t mean Romance of the three kingdoms do you? >__>
that´s the book DW and ROTK are based on ^^


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _I'm frustrated, the Mile High level on COD4 on veteran seems impossible _


_

Yeah quick comment about COD4 veteran I understand they wanted to make the game hard for people who are good at FPS.... but.... wow don't make it hard as in make it fake. 

Somehow a computer knows where you are no matter what? Your  team mates will only move up if you move to that checkpoint and then you gotta run back before getting killed in 1 shot. Then somehow the terrorists have unlimited ammo and just shoot through walls the moment they see the hair on your arm they shoot. 

Anyone else agree?

*P.S ( I beat Veteran mode) *_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

oh yeah, I ordered Bladestorm today aswell 
I can´t help it, I´m a Koei junkie xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> oh yeah, I ordered Bladestorm today aswell
> I can?t help it, I?m a Koei junkie xD





Same here...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

koei junkie or did you order bladestorm? or both?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Thats a big quote should *sticky that just cause you like to buy it don't mean its good* *(*refrains from creating a list of things*)*
> 
> But I don't know I played Dynasty Warriors 4 for PS2 I guess it was fun for like a few days then it became repetitive theres no real challenges except for button smashing..
> 
> ...


But if you like it then it makes it good. And anyone who doesn't think Own Opinion>>>> Everyones else, needs to do so TODAY. 

And i'm also koei fan, i love most of there games


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

I was looking forward so much to games like mass effect and assassins creed, and now that they´re here it took awhile to figure out what games aren´t (here), that I still have to look forward too (which honestly, is at least 1/3'd of the fun) xD

so here´s my list now:
Dynasty warriors 6 (no surprise here)
Brothers in arms: Hells highway (Bia, is one of my favourite fps from the old box)
Rainbow six Vegas 2 (the first game was one of my fav games from 2007)
and  I hope LO will pull through ^^
there are some more I think, but I can´t recall right now .__.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> same here
> but Lu Bu doesn?t look as cool in Dw6, though he?s fucking huuge :amazed
> 
> the gundam game was actually really cool, and didn?t feel "desperate" in any way.
> ...



But alot of games add features or try to make the game a little diffrent while DW is the same crap.

I played i think it was 4 and the gundam one and i was like who would wanna play this.

Personally not my cup of tea.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> But alot of games add features or try to make the game a little diffrent while DW is the same crap.
> 
> I played i think it was 4 and the gundam one and i was like who would wanna play this.
> 
> Personally not my cup of tea.



People who enjoy it. I loved the gundam one. Sure it had problems but it was fun, and that's what matters


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> koei junkie or did you order bladestorm? or both?



koei junkie....I might order Bladestorm though....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

well I just played DW3 and then DW5, and there where huge improvements, maybe not noticed by someone who hasn´t sunk his teeth deep enough into the games (dw is easy to pick up, but kinda hard to get into. at least it was for me)
and the gundam was a realy fresh breeze.

most games just hide the fact that they´re the same better than DW,
take CoD or MoH or Zelda for example. now real renewal you see in Rainbow six (the early PC games are totally different from the later ones).

but down the line it´s all just a matter of preference, of course 



Imperiex said:


> koei junkie....I might order Bladestorm though....



you should (at least try the demo) ;D


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

I still gotta start my bladestorm game, i got it but haven't played it yet


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 29, 2007)

lmao wtf, crazy...you live up to your name 

another thing I want to add about DW (and other games with sequels)
I wouldn't be too thrilled if they changed a game I like too much....  
just enough so it warrants a play through (or like Dw-5, which I still fucking play to this day)

Rb6vegas did an awesome job though. and I´m not saying I just want small changes...Hell no  but I want at least the core to be intact ~~

there are some games which sequels really just killed all the fun with the franchise... -___-

Dw is a bit on the weak side on the whole renewal thing...then again so is the genre as a whole (not a lot of stuff can be done with hack'n'slash  )

goes for most genres though, the only two new things for shooter sinse online play has ben vehicles and a cover system >___>
and let´s not get started on rts ;___;


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 29, 2007)

^

lol......


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> lmao wtf, crazy...you live up to your name
> 
> another thing I want to add about DW (and other games with sequels)
> I wouldn't be too thrilled if they changed a game I like too much....
> ...



Haha i got so many games, hopefully i get to it tonight or tomorrow. Also i agree, i like DW how it is, i hope they don't change it.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Microsoft fails so hard at the moment Live servers screwed up the red rings and more.. Next Gen war I am so not buying a Xbox.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

um, I am having no problems with the servers

Red circles are pretty much non existant anymore and those werent microsoft's fault anyway


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um, I am having no problems with the servers
> 
> Red circles are pretty much non existant anymore and those werent microsoft's fault anyway



Stop defending them, they fucked up. Microshit made it, it broke, they fucked up. And these so called falcon chip bull aint really working, this one i have now is a falcon chip *It should be, i bought it recently* yet i got these red ring thing twice already.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Stop defending them, they fucked up. Microshit made it, it broke, they fucked up. And these so called falcon chip bull aint really working, this one i have now is a falcon chip *It should be, i bought it recently* yet i got these red ring thing twice already.



unless ofcourse the shop you bought it from still had old stock.

shopkeeper I know has spoken to several people from MS

ever since the falcon chip came out there has been a 90% drop in malfunctions


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

the Falcon chips and new boards have been proved to do very well and  the Red ring problem has dropped TREMENDOUSLY since they been getting produced and since the 3 year thing from microsoft.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah well I am really happy for those people who got those falcon chips...  but the average consumer does not even know what the hell a falcon chip is. Also its too late they screwed up and even repairs like a new chip and crap is not helping cause its one problem after another with Microsoft. I am paying yearly for what? For the servers to not work? So my friend can not recover his gamer tag at his own house. So now he has no gamer tag until they fix it. 

Xbox Live needs to start holding up their reputation because the main reason people got 360's is because of Live.

This also does not look to good for people who got a Xbox 360 for the holidays to find out that Live is crap at moment and that just increases chances of people returning their 360s for a Wii or PS3. I expect Microsoft to return the days we missed.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Um, how about YOUR friend is fucking up because I have NO problems at all.

and are you blind? I just told you that microsoft barely has anymore problems with the hardware.

Live is fine.

and I bought the 360 for the games not live


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

*Vegitto-kun* do you spend your life worshiping Microsoft? 

*First of all yeah there is a Live problem dumbass.*

*Also google "Xbox Live Recovery Issues" there are alot of people with this problem.*

I am very happy for you that you bought 360 for the games but most of the games for 360 are made for Live. Its like saying you bought a computer for the programs not the internet function.

Also I like how you said barley has anymore problems that easy to say if you did not get any problems. I know alot of people who have been hung up on by phone support and alot of people who's problems did not get solved months later. So yeah no shit the problems are reducing its called time and it moves forward its obvious the problems wont be never ending so don't tell me the obvious.


*Update:* Live issues it is so said that Microsoft workers got a call to get back to work and fix the servers. 

Rumors that virus or power outage screwed servers up.

Just google for more info and be tuned with the news on servers unlike some people who don't hear about this stuff.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah well I am really happy for those people who got those falcon chips...  but the average consumer does not even know what the hell a falcon chip is.


Thats not the point at hand here. The point is these new chips will not break down or I should say they fixed there problem that they had before. The consumer does not need to know what is "Falcon chip", the point was that microsoft produced new 360's to prevent the 3 red ring. 



> Also its too late they screwed up and even repairs like a new chip and crap is not helping cause


Actually the new chips are helping quite a bit actually.



> its one problem after another with Microsoft. I am paying yearly for what? For the servers to not work? So my friend can not recover his gamer tag at his own house. So now he has no gamer tag until they fix it.



I know it is frustrating that there severs are having issues but you have to be patient. OF course being on the consumer end you do not know how these things are ran. As computer networker I see these type of problems alot, and they are typically not easy to fix. 

I understand its a pain when problems like this happen, but you should not come on this forum and curse and get all upset and possible trolling / flaming about it. 




> Xbox Live needs to start holding up their reputation because the main reason people got 360's is because of Live.



You know this how? I mean do not make 100% statements like this with no proof. My main reason to get a 360 was not for live but for a few games I really like. 

Again It is a pain that they are down but do not make wild claims like this.



> This also does not look to good for people who got a Xbox 360 for the holidays to find out that Live is crap at moment and that just increases chances of people returning their 360s for a Wii or PS3. I expect Microsoft to return the days we missed.



Typically Microsoft does give back the time. They done so in the past and I do not see why they would not now. Again calm down and wait.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Vegitto-kun* do you spend your life worshiping Microsoft?
> 
> *First of all yeah there is a Live problem dumbass.*
> 
> ...



I am just not going to bother replying to this guy anymore


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

> Actually the new chips are helping quite a bit actually.



*Are they helping people who got the 360 the first day it came out? *


> I know it is frusturating that there severs are having issues but you have to be paient. OF course being on the consumer end you do not know how these things are ran. I as a computer networker see these problems alot and they are typically not easy to fix.
> 
> I understand its a pain when problems like this happen, but you should not come on this forum and curse and get all upset and possible trolling / flaming about it.



*Ok thats nice to know your some networker but guess what? I don't care I payed for Live I want my Live end of story and thats exactly how alot of other people feel right now I can't imagine how some people who got Live for the holidays feel.*



> You know this how? I mean do not make 100% statements like this with no proof my main reason to get a 360 was not for live but for a few games I really like.



*When you load up a online Live game? Do you see that population very big numbers if you combine all those Live games. All those people pay for that Live cut Live cut down alot of money also cut down use of the 360. Cause gamers are evolving to a point where offline games are not that interesting and its the online that counts. Hard cold truth thats what the gaming industry is becoming (excluding some genres) *



> I really laugh at your opinion let me ask you something do you have Live? When you load up games that are online do you see the population? All those people are giving Microsoft their cash to play online.
> 
> Typically Microsoft does give back the time, they done so in the past and I do not see why they would not now. Again calm down and back off the subject.



*Ok the subject was brought because Vegitto-kun claimed that Microsoft was so good to their customers and they are doing everything fine thats why.*







Vegitto-kun said:


> I am just not going to bother replying to this guy anymore




*As for that comment lol thats just cause you looked like a complete dumbass for saying Live is working fine and there are hardly issues anymore you got nothing to say.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

This is going to be my last post on the issue. I know its a pain  and we been here before in the past and it just seems some are not taking this rationally. 

Just wait it out until they fix the problem and see what happens after that. ITs not like this will be down the whole holiday season (I'm sure most of you are on breaks). CALM DOWN and wait is the best course of action. Microsoft is not sitting back in there chairs and letting this problem continue. 




Euro-Shino said:


> *Are they helping people who got the 360 the first day it came out? *



There "new" for a reason and The three year warranty helps the current and past owners of the system. When it is used for a Red ring you will be getting a new board,etc ( falcon chip)



> *Ok thats nice to know your some networker but guess what? I don't care I payed for Live I want my Live end of story and thats exactly how alot of other people feel right now I can't imagine how some people who got Live for the holidays feel.*



Then do not come on here and flame ,etc. We know you are upset and thats fine but do not need to go to such ways to expresses like you are now. 




> *When you load up a online Live game? Do you see that population very big numbers if you combine all those Live games. All those people pay for that Live cut Live cut down alot of money also cut down use of the 360. Cause gamers are evolving to a point where offline games are not that interesting and its the online that counts. Hard cold truth thats what the gaming industry is becoming (excluding some genres) *



I understand how important live is but you cannot make a 100% FACT when it really is not a 100% fact. Wii's online numbers are higher than 360's ( In terms of unique users) does this mean that  100% install base of Wii owners main reason to purchase the system is online? No its not, we do not know 100% fact like that. Xbox live is important yes, I'm not saying no to that, all I'm saying is do not make claims like this when there is not a definite 100% proof.




> *Ok the subject was brought because Vegitto-kun claimed that Microsoft was so good to their customers and they are doing everything fine thats why.*



Thats fine just do not jump on his case immaturely and shout out curse words and what not. This gets mods upset.








> *As for that comment lol thats just cause you looked like a complete dumbass for saying Live is working fine and there are hardly issues anymore you got nothing to say.*



Stop with there  flaming ( Curse words directed at him), calm down we do not need this type of action in this thread or gaming department in general.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

*Well I heard rumors that there will be 2 servers now to help manage Live... anyone confirm?*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2007)

Well obviously live is a huge reason why people got 360, i mean does 8+ million users on live aren't there because they don't use live 

I got 360 for the games/live as well, and although I think 360 still has the best games it's stupid to ignore the problems. 10+ million people bought 360's before this "Falcon" chip happened. That 33% rate or breaking is just sad. I mean i know PS2 had disk read problems but they weren't in 33% rate. 

Maybe i did get a old 360 and this piece of shit is breaking once again *Two consoles? I never went through TWO consoles* but how am i suppose to know what's a falcon chip versoin and what's not? I'm not allowed to look at the box and it doesn't say "Falcon chip" on the box, atleast microshit could of done is put a label on the box to tell us. So i don't return this garbage in a few months and get a new one and it breaks down cause it's isn't falcon. 

I mean it's nice to see falcon chip helping but how about telling us which consoles are falcon so i could buy the right ones.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyways to get off this subject. I should be getting call of duty 4 soon when circuit city brings in there next shipment! I have a price rain check for the game  ( 37 bucks) and I'm going to host ALOT of games of us NFers.

I have a Fiber Optic connection so we will not be getting lag at all ( well I hope) I mean my upload speed can handle 25 people at least.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 29, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyways to get off this subject. I should be getting call of duty 4 soon when circuit city brings in there next shipment! I have a price rain check for the game  ( 37 bucks)



Wait the game cost $60 or did I misread your post?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 29, 2007)

Target and Best buy has special sales. I missed best buys but I did not miss targets. When I got there they said they where sold out but they would give me a price rain check! Meaning I could come to there store and get the game for the same price that it was today. The rain check is good till 2/13/08.


Best buy also had this deal with COD4 and assassins creed.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

I get no lag at all and I have basic cable internet, wireless all the way across my house, and two other computers connected to the network.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*Just a little update Halo 3 match making is alot slower dramatic decrease in players.

Also every COD4 match I try to join gets screwed up and every once in a while one works everyone is talking about how Xbox Live is screwed up. 

So to the people saying everything is fine you must be pretty damn lucky all my friends in my town got affected.*


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Shit happens.  Xbox Live is up 99% of the time so wtf is the problem.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Shit happens.  Xbox Live is up 99% of the time so wtf is the problem.



The problem would be its *holiday season* and Live is not working...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> The problem would be its *holiday season* and Live is not working...


It's working for me.  Takes a few tries to get in, but once I am in game it's smooth sailing.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm with Euro on this, i couldn't get into my friends room on halo 3, we tried about 15 times and nothing. COD4 was easier but i'm bored of that. It's not the actual game lagging but trying to get into peoples rooms and the search for a game take forever. The actual game isn't lagging for me though.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*Yeah I should of mentioned that if I am lucky when I do get into a game its fine. The problem has been joining the game but I already gave up on joining. 

Its a shame really.. winter break.. no school.. can't play my new games online..*

Guess I will go play Guild Wars have not showed some loving to that game in a while..


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2007)

Bah. TFU better come out this spring 08.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> um, I am having no problems with the servers
> 
> Red circles are pretty much non existant anymore and those werent microsoft's fault anyway



Its a major problem with canada servers and northern states.

Today there were a hwole 1544 players playing on xbox live halo 3. We couldnt find a game at all.

We couldnt invite our friends into the party and we would dc alot.

But i must say

Griff ball is fun as shit.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol, I have like three days left on my live subscription and the past two days have been shaky at best on LIVE.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Bah. TFU better come out this spring 08.



if they don't gimp it too much I'm getting it on wii >___>
maybe.

does anyone know if there's mp in TFU? I don't know much about the game, I've just watched some videos ~~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

TFU being?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> TFU being?



oh sorry xD
The Force Unleashed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

oooh

definitely getting that on 360


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

oh okay, any specific reason?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

because I don't want horrible graphics


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because I don't want horrible graphics



 true


not that I care too much for that ~~
if the wii somehow implements a good control system I will probably buy the wii version, if not then I go for the 360 

just click here <- a very slowpaced video with info and trailers on TFU


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Matchmaking seems to be working much better this morning.  Anyone else able to confirm this?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

Live is back up and running perfectly now. Engadget has been covering it since it began before xmas, and they're reporting it's good to go now.




I agree we should get a free week or month for the trouble


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2007)

_Anyone got/played that arcade title, Undertow? it looks interesting online _


----------



## Corruption (Dec 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Live is back up and running perfectly now. Engadget has been covering it since it began before xmas, and they're reporting it's good to go now.



So does that mean the gamertag recovery problem is fixed?


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> because I don't want horrible graphics



Agreed....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

man, I want to change my gamertag =___=
my current one is: Mishamael xDDD
it was the only username I hade that was avaliable -__
noone can pronounce it ( which just makes them sound even more stupid than ordinary)
and they always try to make fun of it


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Milkycat said:


> man, I want to change my gamertag =___=
> my current one is: Mishamael xDDD
> it was the only username I hade that was avaliable -__
> noone can pronounce it ( which just makes them sound even more stupid than ordinary)
> and they always try to make fun of it



Fork over 800 MS Points n_n

My gamertag is in desperate need of changing too =\


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*Live was working perfectly a while ago and now it broke again...*

*
My gamer tag is Euro Shino... lol only thing that pisses me off is people pronounce Shino as Shine-O I mean really how many idiots do we got on Live.*

*What ever Microsoft.. you failed me.. I am just gonna go be social lol and go hang out with people.*


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Engadget said:
			
		

> Update: Now it's down again! Status message gives the old line about intermittent issues and engineers working on fixes. Ugh, could the timing on these outages be any worse?


Awsm.

Things I downoad aren't showing up on my dashboard when they finish... is this a related issue =\  I WANT MY KAMEO DEMO DAMN YOU


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep, its fucked again...microshit needs to fuckin get more servers up and NOW! If i don't play COD4 before next monday i WILL start supporting competetion!


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2007)

_I can manage to get a game of COD4 in earlier when it was fucked up but It took ages._

_I wanna use my claymores _


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*Damn it! I am hanging out with people later tonight wtf do I do all day now? Stare at my unloaded Live screen? Or even better try joining COD4 matches and get rejected.. *


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

God I hate reading comments about this shit on Joystiq and other sites.  It's just a bunch of people bitching and moaning expecting Microsoft to do whatever they say because they had a fuck up.

Wait until it is _really_ over to see what Microsoft is going to do for us.  It wouldn't make any sense for them to reimburse us now.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*But the interesting thing is how the servers were working fine this morning. So it gave everyone hope and pleasure to have Live working again and then it fails again! I mean I was getting over it not working until it starts working I am having fun and then it fails again. 

Its like giving you a million dollars for a second and then taking it back.*


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2007)

Just thought id post to announce that, after threatening to do so for the past year and a half, I will *finally* be getting myself a 360 very soon!


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Toffeeman said:


> Just thought id post to announce that, after threatening to do so for the past year and a half, I will *finally* be getting myself a 360 very soon!



*Read the last few pages.*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2007)

God stop the whining its annoying already.


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 30, 2007)

Companies have problems so just relax.

There can be many reasons why this is happening my guess is a very good hack on msoft again (hapened a while back but it was just a mad ddos attack on them but still was kinda bad)


----------



## Toffeeman (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Read the last few pages.*



Meh, I have. Trouble with Live eh. Hopefully that will be fixed before I get mine lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Read the last few pages.*



If this was me I would of gotten banned ages ago. 


 stop the whining seriously


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If this was me I would of gotten banned ages ago.
> 
> 
> stop the whining seriously



*What does this quote have to do with anything? The guy said he is getting a Xbox 360 finally. So I said read the last few pages..*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *What does this quote have to do with anything? The guy said he is getting a Xbox 360 finally. So I said read the last few pages..*



You have been doing nothing but mindless whining and callin microsoft shit for like two+ pages

I got banned over shit like this.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

*I just posted that it started working and then it stopped and it pissed me off. * *I am not gonna continue whining or complaining it was more of a update on the status of Live servers. *


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2007)

_We need an NF COD4 clan. _


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You have been doing nothing but mindless whining and callin microsoft shit for like two+ pages
> 
> I got banned over shit like this.



Maybe u were banned because your negative about everything and call everything a piece of shit, and you insult people when their opinion differs from your own on anything?

I wasnt even posting in this section when u were banned but once you came back and u started posting i easily realized why you were banned.

He owns the system he pays for live he has the right to bitch. You pay for this shit and it is fuckin up you complain.

If my internet goes down i get on the phone and fuckin rip them a new asshole i dont give a shit i pay for a service and they are required to provide that service.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

DesignCore said:


> Maybe u were banned because your negative about everything and call everything a piece of shit, and you insult people when their opinion differs from your own on anything?
> 
> I wasnt even posting in this section when u were banned but once you came back and u started posting i easily realized why you were banned.
> 
> ...


That is a very immature and uncivilized way to deal with things.

None of us are happy about it.  We just deal with it in a much better way.  When something like this happens you don't get in contact with the person in charge and just scream and insult them.  Do you know what's going on with Live?  None of us do and if it were a simple issue it would have been resolved long ago.

People just need to chill and see what happens when this is over.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> That is a very immature and uncivilized way to deal with things.
> 
> None of us are happy about it.  We just deal with it in a much better way.  When something like this happens you don't get in contact with the person in charge and just scream and insult them.  Do you know what's going on with Live?  None of us do and if it were a simple issue it would have been resolved long ago.
> 
> People just need to chill and see what happens when this is over.



*Who are you trying to be? For your information the more pissed off people there are the more phone calls Microsoft gets and the more pressure Microsoft gets into fixing this problem. So yeah people have a right to complain and it also speeds things up in a way. You think if people never complained about Live and everyone was chill Microsoft would get to work on it right away? They would probably wait a few days after New Years and then start fixing it.

Also a nice way to release anger is by sharing it with others who were also effected and taking time to write it down because later after you release all that anger on a post,letter,phone etc. you got nothing left to do so you just calm down.

And you are just begging for a battle when you tell someone to shut up and quit complaining because he does not have Live. Some people are poor and hardly afford it but they still make that cash up to ply and enjoy the pleasures of some really good games online. So they expect their money to go to Microsoft and keep the servers working. Microsoft has been screwing up enough right now I wish I just had a PS3 or a Wii. *



Sasuke said:


> _We need an NF COD4 clan. _



*That would sound good but we really should have some requirements as to skill levels. I am 90% of the time 1st place on team death match or win 99% of my Free For All or 1v1 . But some days I do have some horrible matches so we could allow few tryouts. We would need a leader.. *


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Fork over 800 MS Points n_n
> 
> My gamertag is in desperate need of changing too =\



800!?!?

I might aswell make a new one then no?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Who are you trying to be? For your information the more pissed off people there are the more phone calls Microsoft gets and the more pressure Microsoft gets into fixing this problem. So yeah people have a right to complain and it also speeds things up in a way. You think if people never complained about Live and everyone was chill Microsoft would get to work on it right away? They would probably wait a few days after New Years and then start fixing it.
> 
> Also a nice way to release anger is by sharing it with others who were also effected and taking time to write it down because later after you release all that anger on a post,letter,phone etc. you got nothing left to do so you just calm down.
> 
> And you are just begging for a battle when you tell someone to shut up and quit complaining because he does not have Live. Some people are poor and hardly afford it but they still make that cash up to ply and enjoy the pleasures of some really good games online. So they expect their money to go to Microsoft and keep the servers working. Microsoft has been screwing up enough right now I wish I just had a PS3 or a Wii.*


I was going to make a big response to all that, but I can sum it all up in two statements.

Shit happens.

Release your anger .



Milkycat said:


> 800!?!?
> 
> I might aswell make a new one then no?


And lose you gamerscore, friends list, and probably rank/XP in any online game?  I'll pass.

And in my case I have like 10 months of Live left, so 800 points would be the only way to go.

edit:  You'd probably also lose anything u purchased over XBLM.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

@stumpy, ah true  godamnit


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I was going to make a big response to all that, but I can sum it all up in two statements.
> 
> Shit happens.
> 
> Release your anger .


*
I don't got any anger to release. As for people trying to be saviors of this thread  this is the Xbox 360 Official Thread not lets talk about just games either so if Live is not working or Microsoft screws something up expect a complaint or post in this thread.

I only said that what happened was Live worked again and stopped working and a side comment about how that made me mad and everyone tries to be something they are not and start telling me to shut up and stop complaining when it was only a side comment. That lead to more arguing so the people who said shut up you made everything a whole lot worse.*

Its also kinda hard to avoid this subject.

Hey guys lets make a COD4 clan *( Xbox Live is not working ) *
anyone wanna play some custom games* ( Xbox Live is not working )*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

You are just immature, 

use violence and anger to pressure microsoft?

you think the people at microsoft are just sitting on their arses drinking tea?

You are ignorant, Every fucking service on this earth get problems once in a while, people deal with it instead of whining like a 5 year old that didn't get their candy.

You don't know wtf is going on, you act like things are easy to fix in a snap.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

maybe this is microsofts way of saying "happy holidays you bastards, spend some time with your loved ones or something for a change" ~~

jk

this whole Live dela doesn´t bother me since I won´t get my 360 repaired in another week or so .___.

and so what if Live´s down for awhile, it´s pretty much bound to happen and it's not that big of a deal anyway.

now I´m going to bed so goodnight and happy new year


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You are just immature,
> 
> use violence and anger to pressure microsoft?
> 
> ...


*
Did this comment make anything better either? Your whining as much as me if you have not noticed and you seem to hold more anger then me.* *How amusing* 

*Since everyone wants to move on to a new topic so bad. 

Who is good at Call of Duty 4 here? *


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 30, 2007)

If you're popular enough just ask  all of your xbox friends to  put in a complaint on your name, it used to be 90 complaints and microsoft asked you to change your name free of charge.

I recently forked out and changed mine though.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2007)

God damn Shino, stop putting your posts in small font/larger font etc., and using colors. It doesn't look "cool" it's just fucking annoying as hell 


I like my 360, but it =/= life. I have my PS3, PC, and Wii to play as well so that's what I've been doing.

The Live problem IS annoying, but there are all kinds of other things you can talk about that deal w/ 360. Maybe not things that you have some input on particularly, but its still stuff.

So yeah, everyone needs to get over this stuff, it'll be fixed eventually. 

Moving along....

What games are people looking forward to in '08?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2007)

lol, that´s awesome Sasuke xDDDDD

@euro: I don´t even have Cod4 
but I can agree with people who wants NF-clans ^^
we should have that for other games too ;D

can anyone tell me what´s new in that series? apart from a new setting?

oh, and how can you tell if you got a falcon 360? I want to see if I get one when mine comes back


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *
> Did this comment make anything better either? Your whining as much as me if you have not noticed and you seem to hold more anger then me.* *How amusing*
> 
> *Since everyone wants to move on to a new topic so bad.
> ...


lol that's all it took n_n

I don't personally take CoD4 seriously.  Just pop in every once in a while and am usually sick of it within an hour or two.


Milkycat said:


> lol, that´s awesome Sasuke xDDDDD
> 
> @euro: I don´t even have Cod4
> but I can agree with people who wants NF-clans ^^
> ...


They removed the monotony that is WWII.  And honestly that changes *everything.*



2Shea said:


> What games are people looking forward to in '08?


Burnout Paradise - Racing
The Club - Shooter
Culdcept Saga - Card/Strategy
Devil May Cry 4 - Action
Turok - Shooter
World In Conflict - *Strategy*
Frontlines: Fuel of War - Shooter
Lost Odyssey - JRPG
Supreme Commander - *Strategy*
Brothers In Arms: Hells Highway - Shooter
Condemned 2: Bloodshot - Shooter
Battlefield: Bad Company - Shooter
Left 4 Dead - Shooter
Rainbow Six Vegas 2 - Shooter
Army of Two - Shooter

Took that from a previous post of mine in this thread.  Those are my hopefuls though and just from Q1 2008.

Oh shit I just got in a game of CoD4 ;3


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 30, 2007)

What makes me mad is when I get paired up with a random team vs a [clan] and I hardly manage to get kills..


----------



## DesignCore (Dec 30, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> That is a very immature and uncivilized way to deal with things.
> 
> None of us are happy about it.  We just deal with it in a much better way.  When something like this happens you don't get in contact with the person in charge and just scream and insult them.  Do you know what's going on with Live?  None of us do and if it were a simple issue it would have been resolved long ago.
> 
> People just need to chill and see what happens when this is over.



Actually it is very mature way to deal with it and very civilized. Did i ever say i insult them and scream at them, no i speak to a supervisor immediately and demand they rectify the current situation, and they do.

It doesnt matter what is going on with live, If i pay for a service i pay for the use of it whenever i wish. If it does not work then i deserve to be compensated the time that was wasted while it didn't work. Thats a simple fact.

If i pay for a service it is in my right to receive that service and when it can not be delivered to me i am entitled to reimbursements for the product not being avalible. Simple as that.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 30, 2007)

Just got CoD4 yesterday, I only managed to play a few games with the live issue. I'll just play some of the single player and GHIII until the problems fixed.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 30, 2007)

Lots of anger in this thread! 

I got Assassin's Creed for Christmas and my brother got Rise of a Ninja (I also got a ton of PC games, but this is the 360 thread). I need to play AC more to judge it better, but my initial impressions are good, free running is great, and unlike some people I don't have any qualms with the combat. 

Naruto is a very pleasant surprise, I've always kept away from anime games, but this one is actually a good game. I love running around the town, the fighting is shallow, but accessible, fluid, and fun, and the jutsu's are well implemented - I've yet to take it online though. My only real complaints are the brevity with the story line (but I like the integrated video scenes), and the repetitive nature of the side quests. Other than those, and a few other nit picks, the game looks good, runs well, and is just generally fun.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 30, 2007)

I've never played COD4, but I plan on getting the game and getting back on Live soon.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't get my live working.

I have everything hooked up but the cord that you use for the TV (red,white & yellow).I turn on the 360 and nothing comes up on my pc screen.

Help plz.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 30, 2007)

Just don't run into me cuz it will be instant death


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2007)

damn I had a flood and water got all on my PS3 and 360 guys so I won't be on live anytime soon.


----------



## Fang (Dec 30, 2007)

That sucks man.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2007)

playing the halo theme on GH3 = awesome


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 30, 2007)

^hell yeah!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2007)

Fuck XBL   .


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 30, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> Fuck XBL   .



....

What system do you have?...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

MS81 said:
			
		

> damn I had a flood and water got all on my PS3 and 360 guys so I won't be on live anytime soon.


Ouch...


Vegitto-kun said:


> playing the halo theme on GH3 = awesome


It's aight.  For the way GHIII seems to view itself there really is a lack of good metal in the game.  It is to be expected though because metal isn't mainstream enough.  Fingers still crossed for Metal Hero or Metal Band =\


Imperiex said:


> ....
> 
> What system do you have?...


I'm pretty sure he has a 360.  I think he is just referring the the issues Live has been having.


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 30, 2007)

for those with xbox live problems



> *Status:*
> 
> Users may experience intermittent issues logging onto Xbox Live. Our engineers are continuing to investigate and are working to resolve this issue. We apologize for any inconvenience.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah.  For those who aren't aware though and *need* to get their game on, you *will* get into some games eventually.  Just keep trying.  I got into plenty of CoD4 matches today.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 30, 2007)

Lol were plaing private matches, with our sensitivity set to insane and no scope sniping. My gamer tag is BearsSayRoar to add to the list.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Me and my friend just went out and bought some (Offline) games to last us he got Bioshock and I got Mass Effect I pretty much forgot all about Live. lol


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

I cant ever forget about live my friends always send me inv's


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't like making Live friends don't know why..

only a few exceptions but thats about it just real life friends for me on my friends list.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Me and my friend just went out and bought some (Offline) games to last us he got Bioshock and I got Mass Effect I pretty much forgot all about Live. lol



Problem solved n_n

See, Microsoft intentionally keeps Live intermittent so that people will buy more software!  It's a conspiracy.



			
				Euro-Shino said:
			
		

> I don't like making Live friends don't know why..


Maybe because they are 99% ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), .9% semi ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), and .1 civilized folk.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

yea im playing with RL friends. I dont have to many live friends.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I'm pretty sure he has a 360.  I think he is just referring the the issues Live has been having.



Live is still the best.It's better than playing family or friends.I can play people right from the comfort of my bed and watch porn at the same time.This makes live superior no matter what...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

well thats not a good way to look at the uses of xbl, but it is true.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I don't like making Live friends don't know why..
> 
> only a few exceptions but thats about it just real life friends for me on my friends list.



Most are obnoxious...

I'll only have live friends from here on NF or my friends I go to school with...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

It's Rock Band.  Oh the power of EA and MTV...


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 31, 2007)

Imperiex said:


> ....
> 
> What system do you have?...



A 360, why else would I be posting in this thread?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

to start a comotion over weather or not xbl is good?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Kotaku's opinion of The Club's demo that they got off PAL PSN.  It has been getting mixed reactions with that demo, but it certainly sounds like it is doing something at least a bit different with the FPS genre.  I am very interested in getting an Xbox 360 demo D;


----------



## Kaki (Dec 31, 2007)

Xbl is nice and colorful.


----------



## Pein (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Kotaku's opinion of The Club's demo that they got off PAL PSN.  It has been getting mixed reactions with that demo, but it certainly sounds like it is doing something at least a bit different with the FPS genre.  I am very interested in getting an Xbox 360 demo D;


I wanna see if Bizzare can make something other then racers


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> I wanna see if Bizzare can make something other then racers



Agreed...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Pein said:


> I wanna see if Bizzare can make something other then racers


Yup that's basically the source of my intrigue as well.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Problem solved n_n
> 
> See, Microsoft intentionally keeps Live intermittent so that people will buy more software!  It's a conspiracy.
> 
> ...



damn you hit the spot! 

Plus I have been wanting Mass Effect since it came out so far the game is awesome and the galaxy map is whats interesting anyone agree?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

So what do you expect to meet over xbox live, but a bunch of ignorant redneck, and wanna be gangsters?


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyways anyone who is interested in making a *Call of Duty 4* clan join the one im making.  

Let me know if anyones interested in it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

I was asking you what you expected if you expected anything other then what I just said.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 31, 2007)

I still haven't gotten Mass Effect....I think I'm just going to borrow it from a friend.

Xbox Live seemed to be working pretty good before, but it started to get all screwy again.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2007)

Sleepingstamper said:


> So what do you expect to meet over xbox live, but a bunch of ignorant redneck, and wanna be gangsters?



Also people that take games to seriously. Like "OMGZ he's Beating us guys! We can't lose" Dude it's a fucking match. Psh people take games to serious.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Also people that take games to seriously. Like "OMGZ he's Beating us guys! We can't lose" Dude it's a fucking match. Psh people take games to serious.



so very true.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

I tried inviting my friend to my lobby in COD4 and it says failed and he invites me and it does not work either. 

Anyone explain..?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

The servers are screwed up just keep recreating the party, it will eventually work.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Sleepingstamper said:


> So what do you expect to meet over xbox live, but a bunch of ignorant redneck, and wanna be gangsters?



So far I've seen:

Rednecks
Skinheads
Activists
Hippies
Pot smokers
Indian Rights activists
Naruto Wanna be's
Noobs...

All this on xboxlive....


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Servers still messed up? Well at least my friend could restore his gamer tag onto his Xbox before they got messed up again.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Servers still messed up? Well at least my friend could restore his gamer tag onto his Xbox before they got messed up again.



Good thing I haven't been on in a little....


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

*Looks like its back to Mass Effect anyone got tips on like why do become Paragon or why to become Renegade. So far im aiming for Renegade*


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> *Looks like its back to Mass Effect anyone got tips on like why do become Paragon or why to become Renegade. So far im aiming for Renegade*



It's all about which phrase you pick during dialogue....


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh whoops I meant what are the advantages of being a renegade or advantages of being Paragon.

Also does anyone find it awkward of Xbox Live works fine in the mornings well my time its morning and then all of a sudden it just breaks again?


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Oh whoops I meant what are the advantages of being a renegade or advantages of being Paragon.
> 
> Also does anyone find it awkward of Xbox Live works fine in the mornings well my time its morning and then all of a sudden it just breaks again?



I guess because the servers start to heat up once people wake up from their long nights of gaming.Thats probably why.No one is on in the morning so they work fine,until people wake up...


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

They should pour some water on the servers or put a fan behind it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> They should pour some water on the servers or put a fan behind it.



Pourin some water on em would destroy them ...

Fans are a good idea.Thats why they sell fans for the 360...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 31, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Oh whoops I meant what are the advantages of being a renegade or advantages of being Paragon.
> 
> Also does anyone find it awkward of Xbox Live works fine in the mornings well my time its morning and then all of a sudden it just breaks again?



I haven't beat Mass Effect yet, but as far as I can tell there are no major differences between a renegade and paragon besides dialouge options.  The differences aren't like Light Side and Dark Side from Kotor.

Personally, I find playing as renegade is much more fun.  It's so fun doing whatever it takes to get a mission done.  Kill during a sting operation or pay them credits as part of a deal?  I'd rather go for the kill.  But, it all depends on what you want to do.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

forgotten_hero said:


> I haven't beat Mass Effect yet, but as far as I can tell there are no major differences between a renegade and paragon besides dialouge options.  The differences aren't like Light Side and Dark Side from Kotor.
> 
> Personally, I find playing as renegade is much more fun.  It's so fun doing whatever it takes to get a mission done.  Kill during a sting operation or pay them credits as part of a deal?  I'd rather go for the kill.  But, it all depends on what you want to do.



See Euro-Shino,it's all in the dialogue...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

Kind of a random but on topic thoght. GT5 should be released for 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Kind of a random but on topic thoght. GT5 should be released for 360.


I disagree.  We have Forza.  *IMO* the only thing GT5 has over Forza is a more established name.  Online features, car customization, and vehicular damage in Forza blow GT5 out of the water... imo n_n

And Polyphony <3's Sony too much to do that.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2007)

They both suck


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, not my kind of games either, but if I had to choose one I would go with Forza for the reasons stated.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2007)

If i had to choose a racing game i'll go with burnout, those are fun


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah burnout are the best racers IMO. Not a driving fan.


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone play Sega racers? or something like that.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 31, 2007)

I had sega rally for N64...

...


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I disagree.  We have Forza.  *IMO* the only thing GT5 has over Forza is a more established name.  Online features, car customization, and vehicular damage in Forza blow GT5 out of the water... imo n_n
> 
> And Polyphony <3's Sony too much to do that.



Forza is alright....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Dec 31, 2007)

GT is a superior racer b/c its the most realistic simulation game ive ever played (not damage wise but control wise)


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> If i had to choose a racing game i'll go with burnout, those are fun



Burnout is fun.Especially when you can play the arcade mode where you can crash into other cars...


----------



## Karmaxx (Dec 31, 2007)

*Who ever is interested in Call of Duty 4 clan [Anbu] send friend request on Live and message me saying who you are.*


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 31, 2007)

I shall join this Call Of Duty clan to look important to my friends who know very little about video games.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

Sleepingstamper said:


> GT is a superior racer b/c its the most realistic simulation game ive ever played (not damage wise but control wise)


I'm going to be rude by saying this, but sincerely feel that the only reason you have to think that is because the Gan Turismo series is always defaulted to as the most in depth as far as simulation goes.  You wouldn't be able to tell the difference otherwise.


Euro-Shino said:


> *Who ever is interested in Call of Duty 4 clan [Anbu] send friend request on Live and message me saying who you are.*


With a name like that, I'll pass n_n


----------



## MS81 (Dec 31, 2007)

damn did any1 play the Kingdom under fire demo?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> damn did any1 play the Kingdom under fire demo?


Yes and I regret doing so.

But that's not my kind of game, so you may want someone else to answer you.


----------



## Cel3stial (Dec 31, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> Yes and I regret doing so.
> 
> But that's not my kind of game, so you may want someone else to answer you.



Don't sweat it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn did any1 play the Kingdom under fire demo?



Yeh. It's ok, wanted my old KUF back though


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice Dragonball signature,  Crazy.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 1, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> I shall join this Call Of Duty clan to look important to my friends who know very little about video games.



Send me a friend request on Live ( Euro Shino ) glad to have you aboard. 



Stumpy said:


> I'm going to be rude by saying this, but sincerely feel that the only reason you have to think that is because the Gan Turismo series is always defaulted to as the most in depth as far as simulation goes.  You wouldn't be able to tell the difference otherwise.
> 
> With a name like that, I'll pass n_n



It could be different I guess since I am recruiting on a anime forum.. I should of made it something different?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Nice Dragonball signature,  Crazy.



Thank you my good friend


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> It could be different I guess since I am recruiting on a anime forum.. I should of made it something different?


Nah.  It makes perfect sense for this forum (although generic anyways).  I'm just an anti animu ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is all.  No need to appeal to me over the masses.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2008)

Hope you all had a safe and happy New Years and fun at crazy parties (if you went to one) and didn't get arrested.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone own NBA 2K8 so I can whoop your ass


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2008)

I've started The Orange Box for the 360 recently, as my PC sucks too much to play ANY game included at the maximum setting, so I got it for the 360.

Currently however, I am up to Half-Life 2: Episode 2, which is a lot better than Episode 1 :3


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_Does Team fortress 2 still have a big online community on the box?_

_Thinking of picking it up._


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> It could be different I guess since I am recruiting on a anime forum.. I should of made it something different?



TeamNF or something with NF in it would be nice for an NF clan I think 

I?m up for joining NF clans on other games (I don?t have CoD4) ^^


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Anyone own NBA 2K8 so I can whoop your ass



I do and you won't because I have a dandy ol' team called the Mavericks,and Jason Terry will be hittin 3's all day...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Does Team fortress 2 still have a big online community on the box?_
> 
> _Thinking of picking it up._



hardly anyone plays it anymore


----------



## carnage (Jan 1, 2008)

I think need for speed carbon kicked ass  burnout 3 was the crown jewel of the burnout series. Those two games I just mentioned fucking rock


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Does Team fortress 2 still have a big online community on the box?_
> 
> _Thinking of picking it up._



The PC version is the only one that does.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 1, 2008)

At exactly around 12:00 my Xbox got red rings lol.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> At exactly around 12:00 my Xbox got red rings lol.


Ouch... way to top off your frustration with Microsoft eh?

In other news:  69%ed Through the Fire and Flames on medium FUCK YEAH (notes hit)  First time completing the song on any difficulty ;3


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

It's just a wall of notes, how is that any fun? :/


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Does Team fortress 2 still have a big online community on the box?_
> 
> _Thinking of picking it up._



i have it...i just havent played it yet since i have nobody to play that with


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Ouch... way to top off your frustration with Microsoft eh?
> 
> In other news:  69%ed Through the Fire and Flames on medium FUCK YEAH (notes hit)  First time completing the song on any difficulty ;3



Well the weird thing is I get the red rings turn on my 360 off and on like 3 times and they go away and it works again..? I never had the red rings or really studied about what it really was so anyone care to explain? please 

Did someone ask how the TF2 servers were on Live? Last time I rented it a little bit after it came out the 360 servers for TF2 were kinda dead.. maybe like 5 matches tops.. its a fun game but the cartoonist style kinda bores me.

Oh yeah don't remember who said they did not like generic names yeah I know what you mean but [Anbu] has its benefits like the ranking system can be very fun unlike some boring clans who all have like the same military rank crap. Its generic to us but in a  game like COD4 its pretty original.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

My clan tag in CoD4 is ROFL.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

No one should play with you, Andrew. You clusterfuck your teammates.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

On Hardcore, all I do is blindfire when the game starts, and then leave.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 1, 2008)

I have seen too many clan tags of [BAMF] ....


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

[BMFG]

Big Motherfucking Guns.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> I have seen too many clan tags of [BAMF] ....



Tell me about it...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

I think LAME is my favorite.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> At exactly around 12:00 my Xbox got red rings lol.



damn 
didn?t we just have a conversation about how it?s just a matter of time before 360's break? xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

The Dreaded Red Ring Disease...the number one killer of the xbox 360...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 1, 2008)

yeah, I´ve been 360 less for a good couple of weeks now -__-


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> Well the weird thing is I get the red rings turn on my 360 off and on like 3 times and they go away and it works again..? I never had the red rings or really studied about what it really was so anyone care to explain? please
> 
> Did someone ask how the TF2 servers were on Live? Last time I rented it a little bit after it came out the 360 servers for TF2 were kinda dead.. maybe like 5 matches tops.. its a fun game but the cartoonist style kinda bores me.
> 
> Oh yeah don't remember who said they did not like generic names yeah I know what you mean but [Anbu] has its benefits like the ranking system can be very fun unlike some boring clans who all have like the same military rank crap. Its generic to us but in a  game like COD4 its pretty original.


I think if u get red rings once it is only a (shorter) matter of time before you get them again and permanently.  But crazymtf had a similar issue with his recently returned Xbox and it seems to have gone for a nice while without getting them again... maybe you'll luck out.

It was me who said it was generic.  Typical anime faggotry, but it works whatever.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Milkycat said:


> yeah, I?ve been 360 less for a good couple of weeks now -__-



Oh that sucks....good thing mine is brand new...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_I moved my TV while my 360 was on and I got the red rings but that was just due to  the lead  coming out or some shit.

I pray I don't get them, but I generally accept I will at some point. Haven't played COD4 today but i'm close to 30 and wanna find out what the "Killer" challenges consist of.

I'd be down for pwning some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with you Shino at some point, probably weekends though since I'm a few hours ahead of you ( UK)_


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _I moved my TV while my 360 was on and I got the red rings but that was just due to  the lead  coming out or some shit.
> 
> I pray I don't get them, but I generally accept I will at some point. Haven't played COD4 today but i'm close to 30 and wanna find out what the "Killer" challenges consist of.
> 
> I'd be down for pwning some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) with you Shino at some point, probably weekends though since I'm a few hours ahead of you ( UK)_



I think the Red Rings are an STD...

Seems our 360's are having unprotected sex...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

And I thought my 360 was a virgin.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone that moves their 360 whilst it's on deserves the RRoD.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> And I thought my 360 was a virgin.



 I plan to keep mine a virgin

I'll order some chastity belts....or some condoms...


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 1, 2008)

It's too late for mine. 

It had better not happen again!


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Anyone that moves their 360 whilst it's on deserves the RRoD.



I_ can't remember why I moved it, I know it was for something urgent and I forgot my 360 was still on . Needless to say it shit me up and it's been running perfect since, so i think i'm good._


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I_ can't remember why I moved it, I know it was for something urgent and I forgot my 360 was still on . Needless to say it shit me up and it's been running perfect since, so i think i'm good._



I just almost dropped my turtle tank ontop my 360...you guys are jinxing me...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

lol when I was out of town visiting family, my step dad moved picked up and moved my 360 while i was in the middle of a GHIII song.  i wanted to stop him, but i was busy Q_Q  When he set it down i heard the dreaded DVD bouncing around in the tray noise and nearly shat myself.  When I looked at the dvd though it was fine.  not something i plan on doing often =\

I would love to get in a match of CoD4 now Microsoft.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

At this rate,360's will go extinct.We must put them on the endangered list...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol when I was out of town visiting family, my step dad moved picked up and moved my 360 while i was in the middle of a GHIII song.  i wanted to stop him, but i was busy Q_Q  When he set it down i heard the dreaded DVD bouncing around in the tray noise and nearly shat myself.  When I looked at the dvd though it was fine.  not something i plan on doing often =\
> 
> I would love to get in a match of CoD4 now Microsoft.



_
Haven't been on the 360 today but is Live still being a bitch? strange._

_Who can tell me what the "Killer" challenges on COD4 consist of?_


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _
> Haven't been on the 360 today but is Live still being a bitch? strange._
> 
> _Who can tell me what the "Killer" challenges on COD4 consist of?_


Mostly just getting kills/headshots with the different types of guns.  Kills with explosives and grenades as well.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_Awesome. I love completing all the challenges and shit. Yesterday I was getting into the domination and Headquaters match type alot also. 

Whats the main gametype you guys tend to play the most on COD4?_


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Mostly just getting kills/headshots with the different types of guns.  Kills with explosives and grenades as well.



Really?I thought it was a half adventure half arcade sort of thing...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_Are there any RPG XBLA titles? I bought Small Arms(not RPG), pretty shit.

I just want a decent RPG XBLA game, not sure if there are any, so i'm leaning towards buying Castlevania._


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Whats the main gametype you guys tend to play the most on COD4?_



Team Death-Match. Tend to stick with G3, but before that I rolled AK-47. That and the last machine-gun.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Team Death-Match. Tend to stick with G3, but before that I rolled AK-47. That and the last machine-gun.



Yeah boy....


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

I like semi-sniping.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_Yeah, I mainly run with TD, starting to broaden my horizons though since most of my friends seem to spend all there time on domination.

I'm waiting until I unlocked either the G36c( I think that's it) and the P30 Sub machine before I drop the starting AR, the M16A lol ( I still run with it, mainly to finish the last challenge of getting the 150 headshots for 1k exp.) Or I experiment with varying degree's of success with my sniper._

_My favorite map is probably the  "Bloc" or the one set in the School/building of some sort. I seem to Pwn on wetworks also._


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 1, 2008)

Why is Madden 07,Franchise Mode,All-pro so hard?...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Headquarters and Cage Match

Cage Match is intense.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

_I'm contemplating picking up Lost Odyssey when it's released. Looks darn good._

_I only played one cage match, was nuts._


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah I like the 1v1 matches in Halo and Call of Duty simply because of the stealth and immense pressure that you feel in only games like that.  It is a very different experience.

I want an LO demo.  I'll prolly hate it tho =\.  Blue Dragon demo was pretty lol.

edit: and those who want need to get their call of duty on, Cage Match is much easier to get into since it only needs to find one person for you.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 1, 2008)

Euro-Shin how many lights do you have. DOnt jsut say Red ring say how many as each one shows something else has gone wrong with it. Kinda how ur computer beeps to tell you information.

Also Anbu is a pretty sick name for a clan.

And slimscane u call it anime faggatory but what about all the movie fagatory clans or the millitary faggatory. WHo cares just drink it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 1, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Euro-Shin how many lights do you have. DOnt jsut say Red ring say how many as each one shows something else has gone wrong with it. Kinda how ur computer beeps to tell you information.
> 
> Also Anbu is a pretty sick name for a clan.
> 
> And *slimscane* u call it anime faggatory but what about all the movie fagatory clans or the millitary faggatory. WHo cares just drink it.



I'm pretty sure it was me who brought up the faggotry.  I love how people get so mad when I say something like that here.  Don't take it seriously.  The term faggotry can basically be applied to anyone and anything (including myself).  It is just a personal preference to not associate myself with lame organizations (or those with lame names at least).  There have been some exceptions though.  Such as me loving these gaming forums even though its an animu forum ;3

and its not faggatory D:


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 1, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I'm pretty sure it was me who brought up the faggotry.  I love how people get so mad when I say something like that here.  Don't take it seriously.  The term faggotry can basically be applied to anyone and anything (including myself).  It is just a personal preference to not associate myself with lame organizations (or those with lame names at least).  There have been some exceptions though.  Such as me loving these gaming forums even though its an animu forum ;3
> 
> and its not faggatory D:



U and slimscane are too aline.

And no one was getting mad, but who cares if its a anime clan or if its a movie clan or a video game clan. Just stop being a baby and join it.

Its life who cares what you associate yourself with no one cares in the long run. You may but no one will look back on you and say ohh shit he was [part of anbu.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 1, 2008)

I still freak out whenever I see red lights


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

House of the dead 4 is going to be like a huge orgasm of the mind.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are you two always posting after each other?


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

lol i dont think we do always post after each other. Maybe because we are awake at the same time though. I dont pay attention to who posts after or before me.

why are you always bringing up stupid shit that no one else cares about


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

lol was at my friends and he had the 4 red lights 

we were arguing and i'm like FUCK YOU it means some shits wrong with the cables!! 



DMC soon


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

can cables stop working and u have to buy new ones?


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

no idea, don't think so, we just had to plug em in right to get it working

seen that towel trick for when you get the 3 red lights?


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

lol nah what is the towel trick


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

_Lol, towel trick is only a temp solution don't even try it, just send in your 360 _


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2w4OnKCX6Nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Why can't Carnage and Vegitto-kun just be banned again.


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

Why can't you stop sweating us and mind your business . I never even seen you post before 3 days ago


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Small mind can't comprehend a _name change_, huh?

I'll tell you what, you stop posting as if your intelligence is equal to that of a faecal-flinging monkey, and I'll treat you with at least a smidgen of respect.


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

I know people can do name changes althought its limited to 3 times now or whatever But its not like I could guess what your last sn was.

by the way you are off topic


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

i can't guess either 

just looked up abit on dark sector, looks meh


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

What does one red light mean


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

*Xbox 360: One red light flashes on the Ring of Light and you receive an error message *

This behavior occurs when the Xbox 360 console experiences a hardware failure.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2008)

I got kengo zero in the mail today, but my 360 is till broken so I can't try it out yet


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

You sir need the towel trick milkycat


----------



## MS81 (Jan 2, 2008)

yes that was the best video of the year.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 2, 2008)

little nin said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=2w4OnKCX6Nc[/YOUTUBE]



dont do that it can damage more parts then it fixes and make your warrenty not cover the damage.


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

actually you arent opening the system it wont void the warranty

besides microsoft wants you to pay 130 to get it repaired  warranty or no warranty


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

my friend does that


----------



## carnage (Jan 2, 2008)

Mines cooling down now


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

mines just on 

1 year and it still lives with no red lights!


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 2, 2008)

lol @ mods on xbox forums....

i swear they honestly dont know what they are doing...

one mod goes around and mods the forums taxman style (telling people to go somewhere else and locks)..and when people ask a question, they usually just give them a small answer with 1-800-4MY-XBOX included in the post.......but the truth is...support doesnt know jack shit about the xbox lol......and (btw if anybody has had this problem) if you have a problem with redeeming codes, fill out your personal info from the account management menu......oh but wait mods dont know that, they just tell people to wait it out or call support....and from what i have read for the past few weeks, support will only tell the person there is nothing they can do and take it back to the seller


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

_Speaking of xbox forums, I saw you posting there a little while back, Gir._

_They're poorly run IMO._

_Haven't been on live for a couple days, servers running fine now?_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2008)

carnage said:


> You sir need the towel trick milkycat



hell no!  xD
I get repairs for free anyway so i see no reason to fuck it up even more


----------



## buikurama (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently just got an Xbox 360. It's a change for me because my first party games of choice have always been games like Mario and Zelda (I still am a big nintendo fan). I've slowly transitioned to Xbox though and now I'm really looking forward to all the games that'll be released this year (especially Devil May Cry). The games I have right now are Halo 3, Elder Scrolls, and Naruto: RoaN.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 2, 2008)

buikurama said:


> I recently just got an Xbox 360. It's a change for me because my first party games of choice have always been games like Mario and Zelda (I still am a big nintendo fan). I've slowly transitioned to Xbox though and now I'm really looking forward to all the games that'll be released this year (especially Devil May Cry). The games I have right now are Halo 3, Elder Scrolls, and Naruto: RoaN.



Cool, but you should definantly return a game to get COD4, or just buy it.


----------



## buikurama (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely aiming to get COD4 or Assassin's Creed next.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditch Halo 3 and Naruto.

And you're better off with CoD4. AC is a good game, but real fucking short.


----------



## little nin (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah no point in having halo 3 and cod4

pretty much the same except cod4 is the better game


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

_Indeed, I sold Halo 3 the first time around to get AC, which is indeed extremely short, needs to be more difficult to get through missions.

Then I bought it recently but compared to COD4 it seems like a pile of crap._

_Basically get COD4 now!_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2008)

eh what? naruto and AC are pretty damn good games mind you 
myself I won´t get CoD4, it´s not exactly my type of fps ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

AC: Short

Naruto: Admittedly pretty fun, but nothing fantastic. Versus sucks arse.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 2, 2008)

_AC was a great game but short, extremely easy, I loved the story though._


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Speaking of xbox forums, I saw you posting there a little while back, Gir._
> 
> _They're poorly run IMO._
> 
> _Haven't been on live for a couple days, servers running fine now?_



lol...yeah your not the first to say that i have been seen there.....im only active on 4 forums sites through the internet...and the xbox forums are the worst run....IMO NF is sooo much better and well kept up with people who actually know that they are doing. (i dont want to sound like a kiss ass but) NF is probably one of the best forums sites i have visited....

but as far as i see it...live is ok...out of the month of problems live has had, i only had problems the other day when i finally couldnt get on live..but im on, so are my friends, so i would assume its back......but im wondering for how long tho


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah its about time Live is working but sadly im to addicted to Mass Effect.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

little nin said:


> yeah no point in having halo 3 and cod4
> 
> pretty much the same except cod4 is the better game


Two massively different games.  Sorry.  Both are great, but I feel in the end Halo is a more varied and skill/team based experience.



Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah its about time Live is working but sadly im to addicted to Mass Effect.


It's a good thing.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 2, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah its about time Live is working but sadly im to addicted to Mass Effect.



i dunno why im not THAT into it like you all...im enjoying it.....but.......


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

I still haven't played Mass Effect yet...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 2, 2008)

Im going to pick up a new game in a hour or so what should I get? I already have Halo 3, and COD4.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, what kind of game do you feel like playing?


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Games like Mercanaries: Playground of Destruction.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Im going to pick up a new game in a hour or so what should I get? I already have Halo 3, and COD4.



*Mass Effect* or *Bioshock* is recommended to must play.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone know when the release date for PAL TFU is? >_<


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Anyone know when the release date for PAL TFU is? >_<



Can you please just type down the whole name?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Star Wars: The Force Unleashed.

Can you see why I prefer abbreviations?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

No one knows the release date for any version of TFU.  We don't even know anything about the game really =\


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Spring 2008 is all we know.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

For a game first supposed to be released last year. Fucking LA. >_O

And this probably means no KotOR before Q4, either.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

KoTOR III better not be a MMORPG.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

And if it is, it had better not be one with monthly pays. To fuck with that.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucas Games already ruined SW Galaxies by fucking up the job classes.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Never played it. Didn't they reset the entire server-net several times, wiping out all characters and whatnot?


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone was a Jedi and it sucked. They got rid of like a dozen or so other job classes and fucked up a lot of the skills.

Game population took a major dive after that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Old Republic was always my favourite setting, anyway. New Jedi Order after that. Best thing about NJO is that it's far more balanced in terms of dark and light than Old Republic, in my opinion.

That and the number of mods available for Jedi Academy. XD


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of Star Wars, what happened to Sin? He use to post here quite a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

He prefers the MD these days.


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Music Department? A pity with the influx from Veggito-Kun and Carnage.

Anyway, I really hope KoTOR III isn't a MMORPG.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

Those two -censored- luckily don't venture in there.


I don't mind if LA and BioWare create an MMORPG, as long as it's not KotOR, and if it Jedi Knight then I hope it's without monthly fees.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 2, 2008)

With the rumors and all it wouldn't be surprised if they announced it.  EA is dying to get in on  the mmorpg money machine and they now have a triple A RPG developer to make one (two?  i believe another is in the makes with a medieval theme) for them.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 2, 2008)

All I want from EA right now is a Fight Night that's more like Victorious Boxers.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> All I want from EA right now is a Fight Night that's more like Victorious Boxers.



Oh my god yes....


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Madden MMORPG?

That'd be hilarious.


----------



## slimscane (Jan 2, 2008)

That would probably actually work 

I don't like monthly fees, but I wouldn't mind a KOTOR MMO. That being said, if they did make it, they had better make KOTORIII as well.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Madden MMORPG?
> 
> That'd be hilarious.



When Madden comes out in 2010,It won't be Madden '10,It'll be Madden All American...


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Are they serious?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Are they serious?



Yeah.Thats what EA is thinking of.Madden '010 sounds stupid...


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

They should just call it Madden: The Next Generation.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> They should just call it Madden: The Next Generation.



 OMG innovation....


----------



## Fang (Jan 2, 2008)

Indeed. John Madden will teleport you anywhere in the Madden World.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 2, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Indeed. John Madden will teleport you anywhere in the Madden World.



OMG I'm so excited...


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 2, 2008)

*Xbox 360 question...*

I just got a Xbox 360 with Halo 3, PGR4 and Crackdown. I've tried to connect to the internet servaral times and it says

IP-Failed.


Spec.
Windows Vista
Broadband

I have a Ethernet cable but I have a modem not an Ethernet router.  

If anyone could help!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me before I got wireless. If the ethernet is connected from the modem to the ethernet port on the 360 you should be good. Have you tried troubleshooting on the xbox website.

Connection Methods from Microsoft


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 2, 2008)

My modem doesn't have a Ethernet port, it has a port much smaller than an Ethernet port.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you mean you have a 56k modem? Your modem needs an ethernet port if you plan on connecting it to your 360.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 2, 2008)

My laptop has a Ethernet port. It's broad band with a modem, it's not an Ethernet router.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not the most technical guy but I believe that if you want to connect use the ethernet port to your 360 your going to have to connect it to something that connects to the net. In most cases its a router or modem. You dont have a router and your modem doesnt have an ehternet port, im just confused, hopefully someone else can help you out.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Just bought Crackdown, Dead Rising, and Guitard Hero II used.  Can't wait ;3


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Jiggle the cord.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 3, 2008)

^I just sold those...except GHII, i still have that, currently working on achievements


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Dead Rising first impressions:

1.  omg im loading

2.  This guy has a hueg fucking forehead.

3.  Can i kill zombies yet?

Edit:  Yes I can.

Edit:  What the fuck?? Why the fuck do I load my game at the beginning of the game?? I saved??  So this is the shitty save system? =\


----------



## Razesdark (Jan 3, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> I just got a Xbox 360 with Halo 3, PGR4 and Crackdown. I've tried to connect to the internet servaral times and it says
> 
> IP-Failed.
> 
> ...



1. Your modem would most likely have a Ethernet port, or you are using 56k Modem.
2. We dont care if you have Vista. You aint connecting the Xbawks to the Laptop are you?

3. Take the plug from your computer, and put it into the Xbawks.
If you have no router, most likely you are unable to connect two devices in at the same time. Tought.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 3, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> I just got a Xbox 360 with Halo 3, PGR4 and Crackdown. I've tried to connect to the internet servaral times and it says
> 
> IP-Failed.
> 
> ...



Are there any knots in the cord?  That happened to me once; after I untwisted the cord, it worked again.


----------



## Haruko (Jan 3, 2008)

Just played Mass Effect. Insane.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 3, 2008)

Razesdark said:


> 1. Your modem would most likely have a Ethernet port, or you are using 56k Modem.
> 2. We dont care if you have Vista. You aint connecting the Xbawks to the Laptop are you?
> 
> 3. Take the plug from your computer, and put it into the Xbawks.
> If you have no router, most likely you are unable to connect two devices in at the same time. Tought.



Actually I am. I am gonna use my laptop as router.


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2008)

my friend uses his comp but his comps connected to the net through a wired connection, i think you can't connect coz of firewall problems on the laptop because my friend has to turn off his PC to go on xbox live


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a site with a vista walk through, I'm trying it now.

EDIT: It seems to be working now.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 3, 2008)

_Lol Stumpy.

I loved Dead Rising, I really should complete it one day. Crackdown isn't half bad if you have a friend to play through online with either._


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 3, 2008)

Dead rising pissed me off when I was doing a mission, because of the save system is sooo lame, when I died I went back to near the beginging. I wasted so much getting there.

EDIT: Anyone wanna play some COD4?


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Haruko said:


> Just played Mass Effect. Insane.



Just beat it last night im starting over with same character but going paragon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> Just beat it last night im starting over with same character but going paragon.



already? :0
maaan, I want my 360 back


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 3, 2008)

for dead rising you have to save in the bathrooms or security place. When you save you start to that place, if you save after you died then thats a different story. The save system is not t he best but you just cannot mess it up.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _Lol Stumpy.
> 
> I loved Dead Rising, I really should complete it one day. Crackdown isn't half bad if you have a friend to play through online with either._



the online for that game was really really choppy!!


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 3, 2008)

Crackdown is chaos, it makes my head hurt


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 3, 2008)

_I dunno I think on crackdown I played online for a grand total of 15 minutes._


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> _I dunno I think on crackdown I played online for a grand total of 15 minutes._



online too bad for you, or you just didnt know what to do??


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> for dead rising you have to save in the bathrooms or security place. When you save you start to that place, if you save after you died then thats a different story. The save system is not t he best but you just cannot mess it up.


Wait... what? 

Could someone describe Dead Rising's save system thoroughly or point me in the direction of someone who already described it.

Wow Guitard Hero 2 is ugly!  Even the notes look much worse than they do on GHIII.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Could someone describe Dead Rising's save system thoroughly or point me in the direction of someone who already described it.



Basically, you can save in the 'safe area' [the place where the survivors stay and where you first enter the mall] by laying down on the couch benchlike thing near the stairs or you can save by entering any bathroom [walk up the urinal and it'll say 'save'].


----------



## Pein (Jan 3, 2008)

Omega five is coming next week on the 9th for 800 microsoft points


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Phosphene said:


> Basically, you can save in the 'safe area' [the place where the survivors stay and where you first enter the mall] by laying down on the couch benchlike thing near the stairs or you can save by entering any bathroom [walk up the urinal and it'll say 'save'].


Yeah... but why does it start me at the beginning of the game when I load now?


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah... but why does it start me at the beginning of the game when I load now?



Hm. I was going to stick the game in right quick and test the save thing [since I haven't played in a while], but then I realized I had to go through all that opening crap.

Anyways, you die and you load.

*edit;
*It does save your leveling and such things, like, you'll start over but you'll be the level you died on; like I start the game and I'm level 27 I think.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

So... I have to go through the three days in one sitting...?  Or will it only load to the beginning if I die.  If I survive I'll load wherever I saved?

I just want to get a grasp of this before I go back in the game and fuck myself over more.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> So... I have to go through the three days in one sitting...?  Or will it only load to the beginning if I die.  If I survive I'll load wherever I saved?
> 
> I just want to get a grasp of this before I go back in the game and fuck myself over more.



If you die, and load the game, it takes you back to where you last saved or if you save and shut of the game, it'll start wherever you last saved.

It only takes you back to the beginning when you die, and you get to keep your leveled up character when you start over again.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 3, 2008)

you have to go through 1 day in 1 sitting in order for the save to actually save where you are


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> you have to go through 1 day in 1 sitting in order for the save to actually save where you are



Uh, no?

I remember saving in a bathroom the first like hour I was out there, and it would load wherever I had last saved.

You die, you load, it takes you where you saved.
Or you die and it starts you over.

It's a normal save system, besides taking you back to the beginning when you die. You can save and quit any time you feel like it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

So if this Carlito ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) kills me I'm fucked? =\


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 3, 2008)

lol, save beforehand in the other side of the mall.

I like the whole die and start over, it made leveling hella easy, I just had to keep rescuing the same people on the roof over and over, haha.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone know, if you die in crackdown after you've killed like hundreds of badies on ur way to a general, do u have to kill them again?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 3, 2008)

yes you have to kill them again.....just build up strength and whatnot...and get better weapons, then they become really really easy


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2008)

crazy, have you gotten around to play bladestorm yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2008)

Milkycat said:


> crazy, have you gotten around to play bladestorm yet?



 Nah not yet, lol, training to beat my friend in Dragonball Z BT3.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 3, 2008)

Phosphene said:


> lol, save beforehand in the other side of the mall.
> 
> I like the whole die and start over, it made leveling hella easy, I just had to keep rescuing the same people on the roof over and over, haha.





Captain Gir said:


> yes you have to kill them again.....just build up strength and whatnot...and get better weapons, then they become really really easy



Cool.  Yeah I like that dying has pretty serious result if you don't do this right.  I just don't want to deal with that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Carlito anymore.

I died way past Carlito ;(.  Didn't save anywhere near where I was so I figured I'd just restart with my level and all.  The save system is certainly not what you would call good, but it works for the game.  At least I get to keep this Japanese lego man (pardon my poor knowledge of jap culture) helmet on.  Don't have to put up with my massive forehead anymore.

Loving it so far.  Crackdown is going to have to wait.


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

Bah Dead Rising. Over-rated game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Bah Dead Rising. Over-rated game.



Speak truth, speak truth!


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

I rented that game three times and it kept crashing on me within the last ten hours.

And it just gets so damn circular when it comes to killing the zombies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> At least I get to keep this Japanese lego man (pardon my poor knowledge of jap culture) helmet on.  Don't have to put up with my massive forehead anymore.



It's a Serv-Bot.


----------



## carnage (Jan 3, 2008)

Milkycat said:


> hell no!  xD
> I get repairs for free anyway so i see no reason to fuck it up even more



microsoft gives u free repairs?


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2008)

Free repairs cost money dude.


----------



## Jude (Jan 3, 2008)

Xbox 360 is the way to go!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 3, 2008)

Shiroi Kiba said:


> Free repairs cost money dude.



not if your warrenty is still vaild


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

How long does the warranty last when you first buy the 360?  After that, you have to buy extended warrinty, right?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I think you'd have to buy it upfront.

hmmm, I want to play some bladestorm.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww.  I really hope that nothing bad happens to my 360.  I can't wait for the new Turok game to come out.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How long does the warranty last when you first buy the 360?  After that, you have to buy extended warrinty, right?





forgotten_hero said:


> Aww.  I really hope that nothing bad happens to my 360.  I can't wait for the new Turok game to come out.



All Xbox 360s bought since release have a 3 year warranty.  The only charge is the cost of the system.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

It's three years?  I thought it was only a few months.  Awesome, that means my 360 can get trashed anytime within...one and a half years.  Thanks for the info!  Do you know if you can buy warranty after your purchase?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 4, 2008)

3 yrs if its hardware failure....anything else, its just a 1 year


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys Im trying to decide what to get...CoD4 or Gears?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 4, 2008)

cod...never played it...but i dont like gears...that and for multiplayer, you would probably enjoy it i guess


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Gon said:


> Hey guys Im trying to decide what to get...CoD4 or Gears?



COD4.


----------



## Seal (Jan 4, 2008)

I loved Gears, but go with CoD4, amazing game.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok thanks guys! I heard Gears is not as popular now anyways.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> COD4.



You wasn't saying that a few months ago. chump


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> You wasn't saying that a few months ago. chump



Man i'll take fucking Metroid shitty prime over gears, gears sucks. laugh


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Man i'll take fucking Metroid shitty prime over gears, gears sucks. laugh



second....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd get cod, just because gow is older.  In most cases, you're more likely to find a larger online community with a newer game.  I was also disappointed by how short the gow's storyline was.


----------



## Pein (Jan 4, 2008)

Call of duty and gears of war campaign mode are basically the same length


----------



## carnage (Jan 4, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> 3 yrs if its hardware failure....anything else, its just a 1 year



I heard people have called microsoft about their hardware failures called in and microsoft told them that they would have to pay the 130 dollars plus shipping even tho they extended the warranty to 3 years


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Nah not yet, lol, training to beat my friend in Dragonball Z BT3.



 at this rate I will get my 360 repaired and get the game before you play it xDDDDDD

too bad there?s no online or any other form of multiplayer in Bladestorm...


----------



## little nin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice!

gonna rape it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

oooh, I hope I´ll get a free xbla game aswell


----------



## Xell (Jan 4, 2008)

I wonder what the game will be.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

something retarted like that free game yaris.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome.  It was inevitable, but people still had to rant on and on about how Microsoft should do this for them.  They aren't idiots (contrary to popular belief ;3).  It will probably be a decent game, but of course not everyone will like it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

hopefully it will be one game of free choice 

but that´s not very likely >__>


----------



## Pein (Jan 4, 2008)

I really want omega 5 but microsoft will probably give you a choice of lame old titles


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 4, 2008)

I am hoping we get choice of like 3 games.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

Did you guys hear about the new Guilty Gear? It looks awesome, its like the first guilty gear mixed with soul calibur, and ummmm a future RTS game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2008)

isn't the new GG in 3d?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes it looks awsome 
Link removed


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Did you guys hear about the new Guilty Gear? It looks awesome, its like the first guilty gear mixed with soul calibur, and ummmm a future RTS game.



  .


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

Ive seen a few people use  what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Ive seen a few people use  what is that supposed to mean?



It's some stupid Internet fad, don't worry it'll pass. It's pretty much "Facepalm" and i'm sure you can figure out what that means. I never seen a real person actually do that but it's anime all the time so i guess that's where it came from. Pretty much someone is disappointed in whatever they quoted like "Wow" kinda reaction.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2008)

It isn't from anime, actually. It's simply a sign that the other's stupidity is reaching such levels that the other gets a headache/needs to rub their eyes to check if they're not seeing shit/avert their eyes from the level of sheer retardation the other exudes.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes if seen "Facepalm" in anime's lol. Thanks for the little explanation though.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It isn't from anime, actually. It's simply a sign that the other's stupidity is reaching such levels that the other gets a headache/needs to rub their eyes to check if they're not seeing shit/avert their eyes from the level of sheer retardation the other exudes.



What was so stupid about what I said about the new Guilty Gear?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2008)

Because we've been talking about it for fucking ages, there's a thread about and you didn't even name it properly.

And don't double post.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It isn't from anime, actually. It's simply a sign that the other's stupidity is reaching such levels that the other gets a headache/needs to rub their eyes to check if they're not seeing shit/avert their eyes from the level of sheer retardation the other exudes.



My bad, i never seen a actual person do it but I've seen it in animes before. I knew what it was, you just went into a whole new level of description. 

And GG2 looks cool, I'll check it out once it's here.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It isn't from anime, actually. It's simply a sign that the other's stupidity is reaching such levels that the other gets a headache/needs to rub their eyes to check if they're not seeing shit/avert their eyes from the level of sheer retardation the other exudes.



 :rofl 


EDIT: WTF my crackdown keeps freezing when it says Loading Saved game!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> EDIT: WTF my crackdown keeps freezing when it says Loading Saved game!



The same thing happened to me, but with Kotor.  All I did was take out the game and wipe it with a damp cloth.  Popped it back in, and it started working again.  I don't know if that'll work or not, but I would try it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

Microsoft has been so damn bad for the past 2 weeks. When I was on before almomst any time I opened my guide I froze up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Microsoft has been so damn bad for the past 2 weeks. When I was on before almomst any time I opened my guide I froze up.



True, I've had the same problem.  I think they might be redoing Live or something major like that.  I mean, normally they aren't this bad or anything.  Persoanlly, I think that Live is very reliable.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

Im pretty sure its from over use of there servers with everyone off work and school for holidays. Just a theory I heard somewhere.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 5, 2008)

live has slowly been getting better lately tho...from what i have seen on the forums there...it becomes havok when it goes down....but lately its gone back up for people faster and faster every time


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

it's that new update that got put in place 

the "awesome" one


----------



## carnage (Jan 5, 2008)

ps3's online service seems to be working fine


----------



## Pein (Jan 5, 2008)

carnage said:


> ps3's online service seems to be working fine


that is trolling carnage you could be banned for it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

mm the ps3 online is sick, not much of a community place though, which live has nicely


----------



## carnage (Jan 5, 2008)

Pein said:


> that is trolling carnage you could be banned for it.




No that is not trolling  this would be trolling  carnage: the xbox 360 fucking sucks too many games and they all suck online ps3 online is so much better and free.

thats a lie first and foremost and would be trolling 

All I stated was a fact  that ps3's online service isnt having problems right now come to think of it either is nintendo wii's online.

i didnt say ps3 online is better than xbox live because frankly i dont think it is.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The same thing happened to me, but with Kotor.  All I did was take out the game and wipe it with a damp cloth.  Popped it back in, and it started working again.  I don't know if that'll work or not, but I would try it.



KotOR I and II don't work very well on 360.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> KotOR I and II don't work very well on 360.



does anything? i love my 360 but i cant name a game that ive played on it and didnt have multiple freezes


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

Street Fighter: Anniversary Collection.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

attackoflance said:


> does anything? i love my 360 but i cant name a game that ive played on it and didnt have multiple freezes



Halo 3


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Halo 3



If you dont count freezes from opening guide Halo 3, and COD4 havent froze on me.


----------



## carnage (Jan 5, 2008)

shouldnt this thread be trashed and we move onto xbox 360 official discussion thread 2


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Halo 3



CoD4 > Halo 3.


----------



## little nin (Jan 5, 2008)

halo and cod4 crash for me


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

Well its possiable that my xbox dosent freeze on those games b/c I just had hardware failure, and have new parts in my system.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

PGR4 Is total crap, i'm definitely gonna trade it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

Ied recommend you get COD4 then.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

I was thinking of getting mass effect. I never really liked army style games like Rainbow 6 and Ghost recon.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

The combat in Mass Effect is slightly comparable to that of GRAW in certain ways, but definitely a buy-worthy game. High replay value.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

How about tenchu z? It looks like Ninja gaiden.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a lot of stealth to it, I dont know how big an online community that game has.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems like that. All the screen shots I saw were of some ninja hiding behind a wall lol.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm going to purchase Chromehounds soon, any suggestions/advice I should have before diving yet again into the world of Gravity-defying devices of genocide?


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

It looks like a cheap version of transformers


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 5, 2008)

Dont get chromehounds get armored core 4 its way faster pace.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

I've had and sold Armored Core 4. I've been an AC player since Silent Line.

Faster pace =/= better game. As far as I can see Chromehounds is a more tactics-based, and most likely a larger online community.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 5, 2008)

I played Chromehounds at a friends house, and it's pretty fun.  There were a lot of people online, but I played it a while ago, I'm not sure how big the community is now.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2008)

COD4 >>>>> HALO 3. My Halo 3 crashed but the actual online wasn't equal to COD4's.


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2008)

Halo 3's MP isn't that much fun for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2008)

PGR4 is not total crap  why do you say such harsh words to there last racing title  Its a good arcade racer and alot of fun with the racing wheel from Microsoft!


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 5, 2008)

I hate games like PGR4, I only like Mario Kart in terms of car racing. DoubleDash= Epic.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not into serious racing games. I played Forza and hit the muddy parts. I dunno, I will one day get into that game but I'm more into arcade racers or non serious ones. I do one day want to play Gotham because it looks like fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2008)

ic ic.. Also bill gates is supposed to announce something big for 360 at CES. I'm going to says its the IPTV service.

http://z11.invisionfree.com/Toxic_Shaman/index.php?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> PGR4 is not total crap  why do you say such harsh words to there last racing title  Its a good arcade racer and alot of fun with the racing wheel from Microsoft!



PGR4 was released way too early. Most driving nutters that own a 360 will be playing Forza and will continue to do so for a very, very long time. Let's face it, it's the closest thing to Gran Turismo you'll ever got on a 360, and it is a very well made game. Online community of it is still at large and very interactive.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2008)

I doubt it will be those.. IP TV is the logical conclusion because in 07 they where showing it off and what not and what IP TV can do.


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2008)

I still love Battlefield 2 on the 360, EA just needs to fucking fix their god damn servers and increase the bandwith on those mother fuckers by about...say ten fold.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a good read for all of this thread!


Games of 2008 for Xbox 360!


----------



## Fang (Jan 5, 2008)

What was the name of the Dragonball game coming out for the 360 again?


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 5, 2008)

Dragonball Z Burst Limit.

Haze isn't officially conformed for 360.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt it will be those.. IP TV is the logical conclusion because in 07 they where showing it off and what not and what IP TV can do.



Not if it is going to be Gates' last big announcement. It has already been announced though no word has come out since it has been announced. Cause if it is just IP TV then sadly that is the worst way to go.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> How about tenchu z? It looks like Ninja gaiden.



lol, no it doesn't xD
and besides, those two games are kinda polar opposites, genre wise 
ninja gaiden is a hack'n'slash game, that for some reason has a ninja as a main character (probably because it's cool)
whilst Tenchu is a steath game. I love both series, and tenchu Z was pretty good, not as good as wrath of heaven, which featured better maps but still Z is a good game if you can find it at a cheap price ^^



Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is a good read for all of this thread!
> 
> 
> Games of 2008 for Xbox 360!



damn, there are some really nice looking games in there that I had no idea about 
and ALOT of games I´m pretty shure I must have aswell ;D


----------



## Lezick (Jan 6, 2008)

I want XBOX clan function, I thought it was meant to come with the december update.

I can't wait for Age of Conan.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

Microsoft needs a character like Mario or Sonic.....Master Chief just doesn't have that likeableness.


----------



## Lezick (Jan 6, 2008)

Master Chief & the Arbiter>>>Mario & Sonic.

Knuckles>>all though,


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

The arbiter sucks, I was in campaign and he wasn't even doing anything, I felt like killing him lol.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree that both microsoft and sony need a mascot BUT i think they are doing decent without one


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

Lezick said:


> Master Chief & the Arbiter>>>Mario & Sonic.
> 
> Knuckles>>all though,



lol no

to this day i still think gears was one of the best titles to cross my xbox 

Sony have Snake imo or there's that namco guy

Masterchief isn't cutting it though 

Too Human out soon, great way to celebrate no more exams


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

little nin said:


> Too Human out soon, great way to celebrate no more exams



Damn, ur lucky, I have a GCSE in like 2 weeks and I have a mock tomorrow.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

i got A levels 

from wednesday to the 23rd


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 6, 2008)

little nin said:


> lol no
> 
> to this day i still think gears was one of the best titles to cross my xbox
> 
> ...



You think GOW was the best game you bought for 360? Seriously?


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 6, 2008)

I have my GCSE in 5 months and I just did my mocks. 360 distracted me a lot.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

one of the best, yes

not much to compete with.

halo wasn't amazing, online and all that was great, btu the graphics 

COD4 destroyed it imo.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

hmm 08 is on. Culdcept saga, 
Dark Messiah of Might & Magic: Elements, fable 2, Halo Wars, Infinite undiscovery, ninja gaiden 2, Tales of vesperia. I'll have to see more later, but it's certainly a better year. 

Definently looking forward to DBZ and DW6, far cry, fall out, DMC4, Alan wake, GTA4, Haze, Huxley, Kingdom under fire, SC4, SW: force unleashed, Last reminant, too human,


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm in year 10 but I still have to do a GCSE this year


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

year, looks like some nice stuff for us

army of two too


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't know if i should get the 360 premium or elite console.  I have friends who have complained that the premium 20 gb is not enough storage space, but 120 gb seems excessive and I don't know if I would need that much.  Plus the US is switching all televisions over to HD, so I'm thinking would it be wiser to go with the elite in the long run?

I would appreciate it if anyone can help me figure it out.


----------



## Slips (Jan 6, 2008)

If your going for a new 360 then get the elite it doesnt hit you in the pocket that much at least down my way


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2008)

Meh, I need to finish Campaign for Gears of War and get Mass Effect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

get the regular 360.. Seriously 20 gig is plenty of space and if you "need" another harddrive you can purchase the higher one. Plus sooner or later microsoft will chop the HDD prices down to.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> get the regular 360.. Seriously 20 gig is plenty of space and if you "need" another harddrive you can purchase the higher one. Plus sooner or later microsoft will chop the HDD prices down to.



Speaks truth.

Unless you REALLY want to spend the money on the Elite. It's still not worth it IMO. And you can always change your whole 360 to black, but I think it breaks the warrenty.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 6, 2008)

You get HDMI with the elite, or did they add that into premium to? Im not to sure I bought my system a while ago.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm sure they added HDMI ports to all recently built 360s.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 6, 2008)

So, the only difference is HD space and color?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 6, 2008)

Pretty much


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Kaki said:


> So, the only difference is HD space and color?



Yes. The HDMI port is not exclusive to the Elite anymore.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone know anything about Phantasy star universe? I was wondering if it was any good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Anyone know anything about Phantasy star universe? I was wondering if it was any good.




Its not bad but not as good as PSO imo but I have not played the  expansion and what not.

Donkey show loves the game I remember playing with him with the PSU demo. Was alot of fun  

I should play that game again. Its just the monthly fee that I hate  

Anyways overall PSU is a solid 7.5 to 8.0 game. nothing terrible about it just needs some improvements. Donkey show can give a better analysis  of the game than I can because like I said, I have not played the expansion yet.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 6, 2008)

You have to pay monthly?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> You have to pay monthly?



Indeed you do.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 6, 2008)

I almost bought PSU real cheap, but I didn't feel like paying monthly for it.
how are the offline modes? in the old games you could play the story or coop with a friend (which was kinda pointless since they removed the missions/story  )

EDIT: dude Carnage, why the fuck did you POS-rep me saying my that my drawings stink?


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I almost bought PSU real cheap, but I didn't feel like paying monthly for it.
> how are the offline modes? in the old games you could play the story or coop with a friend (which was kinda pointless since they removed the missions/story  )
> 
> EDIT: dude Carnage, why the fuck did you POS-rep me saying my that my drawings stink?



Offline modes are entirely different. It is a full fledged story mode with the main character, unlike PSO. You also cannot play offline with a friend. Must be online.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 6, 2008)

I would have to buy the wireless controller charger separately, am I correct?

I hope microsoft have fixed the defects that I've been hearing about on the 360.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, you'll have to buy the rechargeable battery separately. And no, the defects are still common, but the warranties on the consoles have been extended by 2-3 years or so.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes the wireless controller charger is seperate, or you can just use batteries.


----------



## little nin (Jan 6, 2008)

the quick recharge kit is the shit.

it's the way forward


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes the play and charge kit is the way to go. I traded mine to my cousin for R6V though, and got to lazy to buy a new one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

POST FROM NEOGAF! About two mins from start time!



> The conference begins at 6:30 PST/9:30EST/Half-past WOWSOME!
> 
> 
> There will be laughter, there will be love, but most of all....
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2008)

Start time till what?


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Start time till what?



Bill Gates Last Keynote speech as Microsoft's top guy at CES.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2008)

MICROSOFT SURFACE FTW!!! seriously I had to say that


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 6, 2008)

ABC/Disney Shows and MGM Movies will join in the media DL's


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 6, 2008)

what was the big announcement?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 6, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I don't know if i should get the 360 premium or elite console.  I have friends who have complained that the premium 20 gb is not enough storage space, but 120 gb seems excessive and I don't know if I would need that much.  Plus the US is switching all televisions over to HD, so I'm thinking would it be wiser to go with the elite in the long run?
> 
> I would appreciate it if anyone can help me figure it out.



My advice to you is to go to costco.com.  They have amazing bundle packs there.  Three games: Forza, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, and Halo 3 (Halo 3 is the only great game, but hey, you can sell the others on e-bay or craig's list if you don't want them), extra wireless controller, rechargeable battery, recharge station, and headset for a bit over five hundred I think.  That's the best deal that they have for 360...or at least, the best bundle that I checked about a month ago.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZrr7AZ9nCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 7, 2008)

attackoflance said:


> what was the big announcement?



As I expected it had very little to do with the 360. Just the info I put up about MGM and Disney being added as another partner for the TV Shows and Movies. Oh wells, I guess we will have to wait until GDC for something a little more exciting.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 7, 2008)

They could mention hardware things and services like that movie partnership.


----------



## attackoflance (Jan 7, 2008)

that "big ass table" video was hilarious


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

microsoft ces lol what a waste of time and kaki that vid was great


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2008)

Enjoying Chromehounds.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

Chrome hounds as a mmo would be interesting


----------



## MS81 (Jan 7, 2008)

I want my KUFOD today.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 7, 2008)

There was a part about Microsoft on the news today, Bill Gates had some weird coffee table that was touch screen, was that what the video was about?

By the way do you guys think Perfect Dark Zero is any good?


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

For a launch title its decent but its garbage compared too most 360 shooters these days


----------



## Fang (Jan 7, 2008)

Perfect Dark Zero sucks. It's that simple.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Perfect Dark Zero sucks. It's that simple.





Pein said:


> For a launch title its decent but its garbage compared too most 360 shooters these days



I see.

.......


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> There was a part about Microsoft on the news today, Bill Gates had some weird coffee table that was touch screen, was that what the video was about?
> 
> By the way do you guys think Perfect Dark Zero is any good?



NO PDZ is fucking garbage to the fullest, it's a piece of god awful shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

That table is called Microsoft surface, and its amazing.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

whats so great about it :/


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 7, 2008)

Pein said:


> whats so great about it :/



It's a table, that alone makes it amazing


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks kinda lame but whatever, technology like that is like star wars shit, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeah but how much does this thing cost? Can't be any less then 5,000.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 7, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but how much does this thing cost? Can't be any less then 5,000.



Prolly ten grand plus. right now that thing prolly costs a cool 30 grand.

Its not that exciting. it be cool for buisness ventures and shit like meetings and crap where u can have one on a giant table. So you can throw images and work papers at people or there lap tops. But aside from that for consumer use its rather low.

Who would want that at their house like seriously. practically usless.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 7, 2008)

For the sake of having a piece of super advance technology in your house. Basically bragging rights.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

^ Ya I bet you can after you hook everything up but I can do it with ease and in the middle of  the kitchen or whenever this table is at. It also has more features than that (it is typically a pc in a table but a little more deep) .

So if you are not going to put anything enlighting into the discussion then do not post at all.


----------



## Pein (Jan 7, 2008)

I can argue the worth of the product why pay more when a mac or a pc can do the same job?
I can also do all my tasks in the kitchen or where ever how can I do this with my notebook computer big ass table not needed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

I was mainly disturbed on the fact there was not much thought into your post thats all.

Anyways microsoft surface has alot of potential do make things easier for the consumer especially non techy folk. I really enjoy the fact that I can actually touch and model what I want on it and purchase it if need be. Its more of a convince and ease instead of booting up some pc. About the price, it will drop fast like PC's did back in the day. So I'm not worried there.


Really I enjoyed there last announcement and IP TV for 360 coming out this year. Something I think that will be pretty big.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 7, 2008)

I doubt this will have a price drop any time soon this seems like fairly new technology, and alot of money goes into to making each one.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 7, 2008)

TWF said:


> Perfect Dark Zero sucks. It's that simple.



Thank you....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> I doubt this will have a price drop any time soon this seems like fairly new technology, and alot of money goes into to making each one.



Bill gates said in the article 3 to 5 years and to be honest that was the same time frame for PC's.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 7, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Bill gates said in the article 3 to 5 years and to be honest that was the same time frame for PC's.



It seems like a usless technology.

Now a monitor that does that is more likley to be usefull for pcs. as in a citiqu meets iphone screen type interface.

THat table thing just sounds stupid for the general public. No one sits around a table enough to make that type of purchase worthwhile for the home consumer. 

It is rather good for buisness especialy if it can be expanded to the size of a conferance room desk. Then it has some good possibilities in the buisness world.

Throwing story boards and crap onto peoples pcs onto a display board.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> It seems like a usless technology.
> 
> Now a monitor that does that is more likley to be usefull for pcs. as in a citiqu meets iphone screen type interface.
> 
> ...



I'ma have to agree, this thing seems useless. I think they should just upgrade PC's some more.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone still play Chromehounds?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jan 7, 2008)

anyone as addicted to rokk band and it's tasty band world tour as i am?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 7, 2008)

.....whut


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm planning on going to Blockbuster pretty soon to buy some used games.  What older games for 360 should I get?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 8, 2008)

Fucking RRXX, that damn game is the one that I own and it spites we  weekly.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 8, 2008)

What you guys think of Samurai Warriors 2: Empires (Xbox 360) and bullet witch?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2008)

well SW2 is pretty fun, haven´t got the chance to play any of the Empire games yet though, so I dunno


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> What you guys think of Samurai Warriors 2: Empires (Xbox 360) and bullet witch?



I didn't play empires but i played DW5:Empires, that was fun but hard. Bulletwitch was pretty good, def worth the 20 dollar price tag now. I bought it for 50 and didn't mind. it's fun game with cool effects and such. Bit short though like 6-10 hours, somewhere in there.


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

You can go this week to circuit city and buy bullet witch for $9 worth it at that price


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm planning on going to Blockbuster pretty soon to buy some used games.  What older games for 360 should I get?



If you never bought it to get into the Halo 3 beta, get Crackdown. I got it for the Halo 3 beta, but was pleasantly surprised to discover that the main game is amazing too, hunting the agility orbs is hugely addictive. It's one of the best games I've played this year.

Aside from that, Amped 3 is often overlooked. A genuinely hilarious story mode, and really fun gameplay too.

Those titles will be dirt cheap, but you honestly can't go wrong with them.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 8, 2008)

Crackdown is a underrated game.  I've only played the demo and even that was addictive.  I would buy it now but February is going to be a busy month for me and I have a couple of games left to beat.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2008)

DMC4, I take it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2008)

crackdown didn´t do it for me 
in feb' comes DW6


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

dynasty warrior 6 is like maddens first next gen outing half baked crap


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> crackdown didn?t do it for me
> in feb' comes DW6



AND DMC4!

Which will be utterly, utterly *amazing*.

They could just re-release DMC3 with a higher resolution and I'd still pay full price for it


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2008)

Raize said:


> They could just re-release DMC3 with a higher resolution and I'd still pay full price for it


That's not something one should be proud of =\


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2008)

Getting the PC version and a Dualshock2 converter would be cheaper. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2008)

Pein said:


> dynasty warrior 6 is like maddens first next gen outing half baked crap



nah.

dw6 is actually pretty much redone completely, still the same game series though (luckily).

it?s just a matter of opinion, so bashing is quite useless.
I agree that the budget for dw games doesn?t seem as high as on gears or other high-shelf games. but it?s still a very solid and well done game ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That's not something one should be proud of =\



Why? They did it with Ninja gaiden


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why? They did it with Ninja gaiden


First, it was a bit more than simply higher resolution textures.  Second, it was made for a market which mostly never played Ninja Gaiden.  Had they made Ninja Gaiden Sigma on Xbox 360 it would have been fucking stupid.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 8, 2008)

I just bought tenchu z. Haven't played it yet :/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> I just bought tenchu z. Haven't played it yet :/



Fun game, got a good 20 hours out of it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Fun game, got a good 20 hours out of it.



i cant do that game..im not much of a person in games to go sneaking around (as much as i love ninjas and such)...im more of the "gimme a gun and in your face" gamer....and i know that Tenchu bases your misson on stealth....i would just run and kill everybody I see


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 8, 2008)

Which one do you guys think is better? Blue Dragon, Bullet Witch or Tenchu Z?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 8, 2008)

Out of the three Ied go with tenchu, but you dont have COD4 yet do you?


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 8, 2008)

No, I have Halo 3 to play for now. I'll probably get in a few months, if i'm gonna get it at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Which one do you guys think is better? Blue Dragon, Bullet Witch or Tenchu Z?



Tenchu > Blue Dragon = Bullet Witch. That's my view. 

@Captin - I know it's hard for most people to do it, i mean it's not the best game in the world, graphics aren't that great and the A.I. is silly but i loved killing em


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2008)

Moose each one of those games are in a different category    To say bullet witch = blue dragon is wrong on so many levels  but  that is your taste I assume.

Here are reviews you can read of others opinions  on the games moose.

*Bullet Witch (57%Avg)*


*Tenchu Z ( 57% AVG)*


*Blue Dragon ( 77% AVG)*


depends on your taste but I would check the reviews out for each to see what you like.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2008)

Well i'm going by how much fun i had with both. Technically Blue Dragon is better in graphics and so on. But i guess being disappointed with BD brings it down for me. Both are 7.5-8 for me.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 8, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Moose each one of those games are in a different category    To say bullet witch = blue dragon is wrong on so many levels  but  that is your taste I assume.
> 
> Here are reviews you can read of others opinions  on the games moose.
> 
> ...



Thanks. After reading IGN's review, Bullet Witch seems like shit lol. I meant which is more fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, I also got around +20 hours out of tenchu Z, and I still play it from time to time


----------



## Raize (Jan 8, 2008)

Tenchu's fun.

You'll complete it once then never touch it again, but it's fun


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 8, 2008)

Yup.  The demo of "The Club" is pretty sweet.  Only one level in the demo and I easily beat the level on both game types and all the available difficulties, but it's kind of like they infused elements of PGR (points for style) and elements of Geometry Wars (multipliers) into a third person shooter.  Dunno how it will hold up in the long run.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 8, 2008)

I was gonna buy Blue Dragon the other day.. but I just never really heard anyone talk about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2008)

Hironobu Sakaguchi
Akira Toriyama
Nobuo Uematsu

If you like JRPG's in any form, just reading those names wouldn't require you to hear someone chew out opinions for you to buy this game.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 8, 2008)

damn KUFOD don't come out today.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 8, 2008)

I heard there's a lawsuit against microsoft because of the XBL downtime. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 8, 2008)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I heard there's a lawsuit against microsoft because of the XBL downtime. Anyone know if this is true?



Its true and they will lose.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 8, 2008)

I got Crackdown for ten bucks.  I'm still looking for DoA 4, is it any good?


----------



## Pein (Jan 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> nah.
> 
> dw6 is actually pretty much redone completely, still the same game series though (luckily).
> 
> ...


not really 



No.1Moose said:


> Which one do you guys think is better? Blue Dragon, Bullet Witch or Tenchu Z?


blue dragon I guess but none of those are that great 


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hironobu Sakaguchi
> Akira Toriyama
> Nobuo Uematsu
> 
> If you like JRPG's in any form, just reading those names wouldn't require you to hear someone chew out opinions for you to buy this game.



too bad blue dragon wasn't that good 


forgotten_hero said:


> I got Crackdown for ten bucks.  I'm still looking for DoA 4, is it any good?



yeah but get a arcade stick since the 360's d pad is crap for fighters


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 8, 2008)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I heard there's a lawsuit against microsoft because of the XBL downtime. Anyone know if this is true?



i think there is 5 of them going on....and its pathetic...what do they want, money back for a month.....well here is your 5 dollars, now go pay your lawer


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 8, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> Its true and they will lose.



It's true but it will be a while and the fact that they didn't state stuff from the Online Policies which is the Live Agreement we all accept. It is possible they won't be able to get their 5 million dollars.

here's a copy from their attorney.
 (.pdf file)

here's a copy of the Online Policy
Xbox Live Policy


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2008)

Man, people sue for anything these days, its retarded.  

How much do the arcade sticks cost?


----------



## Raize (Jan 9, 2008)

That lawsuit is completely pointless, because they've accepted the TOS when they've signed up, and I'm sure there's something in there about unscheduled downtime.

Completely retarded


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Man, people sue for anything these days, its retarded.
> 
> How much do the arcade sticks cost?



Seventy, I believe.


----------



## MS81 (Jan 9, 2008)

I seen the grade 1up gave KUFOD I think I'll put credit on DMC4 or Lost Odyssey.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I seen the grade 1up gave KUFOD I think I'll put credit on DMC4 or Lost Odyssey.



Yeah sadly KUF series is downhill for now. :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2008)

Neogaf sucks so ignore them. And yeah to me it doesn't matter what console you get it on, DMC4 looks awesome.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 9, 2008)

Is xbox Live down? coz mine isn't working.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 9, 2008)

It's working fine for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 9, 2008)

I want 2k Boxing.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 9, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Is xbox Live down? coz mine isn't working.



mines working fine for me...but its had problems since the update


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 9, 2008)

This is pissing me off lol.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

i haven't even got enough money to renew my xbox live


----------



## Raize (Jan 9, 2008)

Live's been up and down like a yo yo all of this holiday season.

Been really annoying.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

last time i played rooms were getting created then everyone would just get booted out lol


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 9, 2008)

Finally lol, I almost fu**** up my internet to fix it.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

live is so slow these days lol


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, XBL has exceeded its predicition on how big it would get over the holiday season and are working around the clock to fix the problem. From what Ive heard, we will be getting a  free arcade game out of our patience. There are actually people suing in Texas and they are predicted to win their cases.

Just second hand info, so idk if it is all true.


----------



## little nin (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah we've discussed this already 

crazy stuff


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 9, 2008)

yes somebody is suing over something stupid because they dont have a life...

and yes we are getting an xbla game 
just no news on what it is yet


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope there is a list of games that we can choose from.  I don't want to be stuck with a game that is boring.  Then again, it is free so I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 9, 2008)

XBL needs to get on their grind and add some new servers or something. Tired of this slow ass service.


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2008)

EA needs to fucking fix the damn servers for BF2. I get dropped or disconnected from every five games out of nine.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 9, 2008)

k-k-Kyle said:


> Yes, XBL has exceeded its predicition on how big it would get over the holiday season and are working around the clock to fix the problem. From what Ive heard, we will be getting a  free arcade game out of our patience. There are actually people suing in Texas and they are predicted to win their cases.
> 
> Just second hand info, so idk if it is all true.



Dude if you think thats why it broke ur retarded. Honestly. Theres no way it would take 18 days to fix something like that. 

They simply fucked something up and dont have the balls to admit it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 9, 2008)

^
serious much?lol...


----------



## Pein (Jan 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> EA needs to fucking fix the damn servers for BF2. I get dropped or disconnected from every five games out of nine.


only a matter of time before they stop supporting it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> EA needs to fucking fix the damn servers for BF2. I get dropped or disconnected from every five games out of nine.



Has it really gotten that bad?  I stopped playing when I got dropped on a regular basis (not as often as you though); it was getting really annoying.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2008)

How do I send a text message to all friends on Xbox Live now?  I've seen others do it, but have been unsuccessful thus far to finding how.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> How do I send a text message to all friends on Xbox Live now?  I've seen others do it, but have been unsuccessful thus far to finding how.



Only way i know is doing it on xboxlive.com.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Only way i know is doing it on xboxlive.com.


Ah ok.  That is good enough then thanks.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> How do I send a text message to all friends on Xbox Live now?  I've seen others do it, but have been unsuccessful thus far to finding how.



from the console, choose a person you want to send too...fill out the message and it will take you back to the "add voice, add text" screen" the very top one, edit recipients is where you go, it will have all your friends and a check box and you can just select everybody


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 10, 2008)

Could anyone tell me how to use combos I've purchased on Tenchu Z?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Could anyone tell me how to use combos I've purchased on Tenchu Z?



Combo's? We are not naruto characters, those are real ninjas  Very little combo's, all about stealth.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Could anyone tell me how to use combos I've purchased on Tenchu Z?



you set them up in the character menu's.
don´t remember too well, but you can insert them somewhere in the chain of attacks. for example normal hit -> normal hit -> and then finish with a special attack that you´ve purchased 

if you don´t know where the character menu's are, they are in the little hut to the left of Rikimaru's ^^

I personally only use them on bosses or if there´s no way out ~~
or if I want to go berserk


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 10, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Combo's? We are not naruto characters





crazymtf said:


> those are real ninjas  Very little combo's, all about stealth.


Lol, stealth kills pwn! But they are actually called combos.


Centuryslayer said:


> you set them up in the character menu's.
> don?t remember too well, but you can insert them somewhere in the chain of attacks. for example normal hit -> normal hit -> and then finish with a special attack that you?ve purchased
> 
> if you don?t know where the character menu's are, they are in the little hut to the left of Rikimaru's ^^
> ...



Thanks but I already did all that. I meant It doesn't seem to work when I try them. Say it says X down X for one combo, I press that, but then it doesn't do the combo. And by the way do I use down on the D-pad or analogue?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> How do I send a text message to all friends on Xbox Live now?  I've seen others do it, but have been unsuccessful thus far to finding how.



Text?.....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 10, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Lol, stealth kills pwn! But they are actually called combos.
> 
> 
> Thanks but I already did all that. I meant It doesn't seem to work when I try them. Say it says X down X for one combo, I press that, but then it doesn't do the combo. And by the way do I use down on the D-pad or analogue?



I don?t think it matters >__>
are you sure your doing it right? xD

If my 360 was working I?d try it out to see exactly how it?s done, but I can?t


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Text?.....


Yes?.....

Got it though thanks to those who commented.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yes?.....
> 
> Got it though thanks to those who commented.



I didn't know we could text message on it ...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 10, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I didn't know we could text message on it ...



Oh, lol.  I see.  Back in the good old days of Xbox Live we couldn't send voice messages at all.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Oh, lol.  I see.  Back in the good old days of Xbox Live we couldn't send voice messages at all.



lol yeah.

Oh on another note,The Red Ring Virus (Trademarked,Registered...)Is spreading like wildfire through the internet.People are reporting with more frequency that their beloved 360's have come down with this terrible virus.Guys,I think we are on the verge of pandemic...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank God my 360 is still under warranty.  Man, I had hoped that by now the virus would've stopped showing up so often.


----------



## Fang (Jan 11, 2008)

Pein said:


> only a matter of time before they stop supporting it



It's still one of the most popular games on Xbox Live...



forgotten_hero said:


> Has it really gotten that bad?  I stopped playing when I got dropped on a regular basis (not as often as you though); it was getting really annoying.



It turns out there are several players who constantly fuck with their servers to ruin games. Some guy named headless chicken or something like that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that's gay.  A few people decide to ruin it for everyone.  I'm surprised they haven't been banned or something.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2008)

Red Ring virus? 
(is it serilously a virus, or was that just a joke?)


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 11, 2008)

its a joke..there is no virus to bring the red rings of death....which is hardware failure.....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2008)

just making sure  xDDD

anyone getting the new Dark Messiah (elements) for 360? 
I want details on the multiplayer on that one ^^


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

TWF said:


> It's still one of the most popular games on Xbox Live...


not even in the top 10 and when bad company is out they probably will end support


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> just making sure  xDDD
> 
> anyone getting the new Dark Messiah (elements) for 360?
> I want details on the multiplayer on that one ^^



I played the demo, don't know about multi player. To be honest, it just felt like Morrowind, Elder Scrolls (can't remember name properly, played it ages ago).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2008)

oh, there´s a demo out :]
gonna DL it when I get my 360 repaired ~~
 it kinds looks like oblivion, but it´s more action oriented, and if I remember it's also a more linear adventure .__.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> oh, there?s a demo out :]
> gonna DL it when I get my 360 repaired ~~
> it kinds looks like oblivion, but it?s more action oriented, and if I remember it's also a more linear adventure .__.



It's good but with all these great games coming out i'll pass till it's cheaper.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 11, 2008)

Played Dark Messiah on PC.  It looks like Elder Scrolls, but really it is an action game.  Pretty straight forward and nothing special as far as the PC version goes.  Multiplayer was especially bad =\


----------



## Corruption (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone gonna be getting Frontlines: Fuels of War when it's released? I most likely am, it's so much like Battlefield which is a good thing. I know this game is getting dedicated servers, but anyone know if there gonna have them for Bad Company?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's good but with all these great games coming out i'll pass till it's cheaper.



me too, and I still have 3 games I haven?t been able to play yet 
(mass effect, blade storm & kengo zero)


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 11, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> its a joke..there is no virus to bring the red rings of death....which is hardware failure.....



A joke?A joke?Am I funny?Do I make you laugh?Am I some kind of clown?...

BTW:You're an underground player!I'm a pro...

Another BTW:My Madden '07 doesn't work anymore.I don't know why.It doesn't have any scratches(well barely and their small) and no smudges.There is this weird ring on the outside part of the disk on the silver,underside of the disk.This "mark" goes all the way around and may be the problem.Sad thing is that getting a replacement will set me back $20 and 2-3 weeks at most of delivery time...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2008)

How would you guys rate Mass Effect from 1-10?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 11, 2008)

I would give it around an 8 or 9, it was fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 11, 2008)

I'd give it a high nine, low ten.  There's a thread of it on this site for Mass Effect.  You should check it out, other people asked the same question.


----------



## little nin (Jan 12, 2008)

i still havent played ME yet, no time to get into the game, im like 15 whole mins in


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

little nin said:


> i still havent played ME yet, no time to get into the game, im like 15 whole mins in



same here -__-
I?ve just gotten past eden prime 
 any good games coming out this month? >__>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> any good games coming out this month? >__>



For the 360 or just in general?


----------



## Pein (Jan 12, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> same here -__-
> I?ve just gotten past eden prime
> any good games coming out this month? >__>



burnout paradise


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2008)

Burnout this month, next month alot.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> For the 360 or just in general?



for the 360 ~~


I´m not in to car games (except for mario kart) 


well well, next month comes DW6 (or really, it seems to come to Europa at the end of next month or later), I was mostly curious what other games where coming out soon/now


----------



## Kaki (Jan 12, 2008)

DW6 is a big one for me, this month is dark sector, but it does not feel like a buy to me.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 12, 2008)

DW6= what?...


----------



## Xell (Jan 12, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> DW6= what?...



Dynasty Warriors 6 I think.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah Dynasty warriors 6 :LuBu xD



Kaki said:


> DW6 is a big one for me, this month is dark sector, but it does not feel like a buy to me.



Dark Sector? don?t think I?ve heard of it


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 12, 2008)

Dark Warriors is an RPG or fighting...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

you mean dark sector?
or do you mean dynasty warriors? 

or just dark warriors


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 12, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

okay 
well DW is pretty much hack'n'slash (with rpg elements, since you level up your characters and collect weapons and items), loosely based on the book(s?) Romance of the three kingdoms, which is somewhat based on chinese history ^^
honestly a game that shines in Coop, and is above average in singleplayer (mostly bevause of the setting, sheer amount of characters and stuff).

btw, I hope this turns out as good as it sounds: (Borderlands)


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 12, 2008)

So...how bout that Huxley.






*snicker*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2008)

hopefully it won´t be pay to play (will it?)
otherwise it looks quite good to me (judging from some screens and a couple of previews)



the name sucks though, as that^ preview said, it sounds like a dog's name xDDDD

MMOFPS sounds so much nicer than MMORPG (mmorpg just makes me think of wow, monotome mouseclicking, and all these korean games that all look the same) ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2008)

Was tearing up in CoD4 today.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Was tearing up in CoD4 today.




I'll destroy you.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 12, 2008)

No, because you have a Nas ava.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2008)

imo you stop playing Blue Dragon Goku. It's not healthy to play that game as much as you do.

I want to like JRPGs.  I honestly honestly do. =\


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> imo you stop playing Blue Dragon Goku. It's not healthy to play that game as much as you do.
> 
> I want to like JRPGs.  I honestly honestly do. =\



I like em but SS3 really plays em, i can't spend to much time on them, i envy ss3 for the dedication he puts in his RPG


----------



## Odyssey (Jan 13, 2008)

All right. I've a Core System 360 atm, but once I save up and junk, I'm going to get an Elite and need help thinking of some games to get with it. So here's what I've so far.

oo1. Assassin's Creed
oo2. Call of Duty 4 : Modern Warfare
oo3. Gears of War
oo4. Grand Theft Auto : IV
oo5. Guitar Hero 3 : Legends of Rock
oo6. Madden '09
oo7. Rockband

The thing is however, I don't know which to get - Guitar Hero 3 or Rockband? Tbh, I've never played any of the GH games and heard they were great, so I figured I could try them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> imo you stop playing Blue Dragon Goku. It's not healthy to play that game as much as you do.
> 
> I want to like JRPGs.  I honestly honestly do. =\



lol someone was checking his friends list when I was playing  

I'm on impossible mode ( and just got another achievement, so I'm at 890/1000.. The get all item / monster ones are crazy). 38 out of 43. Two of the 1 of these achievements = 0 points and basically is just dieing 50 times  . The other one I know I can get is a shooting thing,  and the last one is this moon game which I cannot do  Why am I  going through the game again? To beat the super bosses  again ( to see how tough the are, they where nuts on normal mode) and give each one of my characters those special weapons! That and to get more medals and increase my stats to 999. 

All my characters have three areas that are 999 ( zola has 4). All have level 99 exp and each of there classes are level 99. Not much for me to do in the game except get everyone those special items and max out there stats!!


But your right it is nuts . I put 113 hours into this game so far. MY time with the game will decrease greatly soon, because in less than a months time Lost Odyssey comes ouT!  Though I go back to college  on today and classes start monday  

Meaning less time for RPGS  Though my schedule works out fine! I just have to make time thats all 

I will say that blue dragon is my most played 360 game atm  ( dead rising comes in second). 



crazymtf said:


> I like em but SS3 really plays em, i can't spend to much time on them, i envy ss3 for the dedication he puts in his RPG



Next gen JRPGS are really capturing me like they have in the past. Which I do not mind!  

Plus I put a little more effort into mystwalker RPGS because there the only ones other than square enix who make high profile JRPGS ( meaning graphics,gameplay,etc). 


I will say that blue dragon is my most played 360 game atm  ( dead rising comes in second).


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 13, 2008)

try redownloading the optional media update...I had to do that in order to play the DivX/Avi files


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2008)

I would get Rockband.  Guitar Hero focuses more on the competitive nature and basically winning.  Rockband fouces more on the music and less on the competition because you work as a band.


----------



## Warsmith (Jan 13, 2008)

I say get Halo 3 and Bioshock cause those are good and fun games, other than that, it looks good


----------



## Kamina (Jan 13, 2008)

Add Fifa 08 to your list and theres a perfect list.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 13, 2008)

dont forget Mass Effect


----------



## K-deps (Jan 13, 2008)

When would you guys expect the next Xbox to come out, because I wanna know if I should buy the 360 the first half of this year or just wait for the next Xbox. 

If I buy the 360 I'm hoping to get at least 4 years until the next Xbox.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 13, 2008)

4 to 6 more years with xbox 360 more then likely.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2008)

Chaps said:


> When would you guys expect the next Xbox to come out, because I wanna know if I should buy the 360 the first half of this year or just wait for the next Xbox.
> 
> If I buy the 360 I'm hoping to get at least 4 years until the next Xbox.


Just get a 360.  It will be 3-4 more years until the next Xbox imo, but it is worth it even if u get two years out of it.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

I wonder what it will be called?

Microsoft has a couple of names lined up:

-Xbox Evolution 
-Xbox Generation
-Xbox Full ()

I prefer Xbox Evolution....


----------



## little nin (Jan 13, 2008)

xbox circle!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2008)

its useless speculating about the name at this point.  it wont be any of those


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes those names sound like crap, 4 years ago the said the Wii was going to be called nintendo revolution.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 13, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Yes those names sound like crap, 4 years ago the said the Wii was going to be called nintendo revolution.



Which was, by all means, a better name lol.  Wii is just a more universally appealing name.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2008)

it should be called the Xbox-3RedRings 

jk, I´m a teensie bit bitter over my 360 coughing up...


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 13, 2008)

Xbox 540 anyone?


----------



## Proxy (Jan 13, 2008)

My gold expired and I wanted to know when the free weekend of gold is going to happen? I tried making another account, but I wasn't offered gold...

I'll be getting it but not at the moment.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 13, 2008)

If you werent offered free xbl gold, it means youve already made three accounts.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2008)

everyone´s offered a month of gold the first time they access live, right?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> everyone?s offered a month of gold the first time they access live, right?



when you sign up for silver, it will give you (or choose i dunno) a free month of gold..but this can only be done 3 times per console


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 13, 2008)

If they get the premium package.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Xbox 540 anyone?



Don't you mean 720?...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> If they get the premium package.



but I got the core (no HD right?) and I got one month of gold, but I think it started right away (I wanted to use it later  )

so this is the case for everyone then ( a friend wanted to know, he doesn?t want to waste his free month right now if he coudl choose) ...


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

Free Gold...lol...


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 13, 2008)

People who keep trying to get free Live get over yourselves please.. lol.. its not gonna happen.

Anyways I got the 3 red rings now can someone tell me what exactly happens I heard they send you a box to put the console in? Also I am not really mad either since I got tons of good computer games.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> People who keep trying to get free Live get over yourselves please.. lol.. its not gonna happen.
> 
> Anyways I got the 3 red rings now can someone tell me what exactly happens I heard they send you a box to put the console in? Also I am not really mad either since I got tons of good computer games.



Exactly.They should just pay the $8 per month...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2008)

Euro-Shino said:


> People who keep trying to get free Live get over yourselves please.. lol.. its not gonna happen.
> 
> Anyways I got the 3 red rings now can someone tell me what exactly happens I heard they send you a box to put the console in? Also I am not really mad either since I got tons of good computer games.



lmao. I was just wondering if you had to get the one month free gold right away, or if there was an option to save it for later 

I?m so over myself....that jerk me


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer,when you gettin your 360 back?...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2008)

actually, they where going to pick it up a week or so after new years...and they still haven´t 
I´m gonna call them again tomorrow :<


----------



## Fang (Jan 13, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Free Gold...lol...





Euro-Shino said:


> People who keep trying to get free Live get over yourselves please.. lol.. its not gonna happen.
> 
> Anyways I got the 3 red rings now can someone tell me what exactly happens I heard they send you a box to put the console in? Also I am not really mad either since I got tons of good computer games.



Indeed, I agree.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 13, 2008)

based on how video game consoles go. Expect a new console in about 3 years.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 13, 2008)

DesignCore said:


> based on how video game consoles go. Expect a new console in about 3 years.



3 years tops....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 13, 2008)

Ya, it'll probably take around three years.  It took three or four years for the 360 to come out after the original Xbox was released right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Ya, it'll probably take around three years.  It took three or four years for the 360 to come out after the original Xbox was released right?




Well Xbox 1 would have lasted longer than 5 years. The reason why Microsoft pulled out early is because of Nvidias contract with them and there GPU. Basically was to much money and this is why you see Microsoft using ATI now.

ATI must be making ALOT of money considering there GPU's  are in both the Wii and xbox 360.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well Xbox 1 would have lasted longer than 5 years. The reason why Microsoft pulled out early is because of Nvidias contract with them and there GPU. Basically was to much money and this is why you see Microsoft using ATI now.
> 
> ATI must be making ALOT of money considering there GPU's  are in both the Wii and xbox 360.



Too bad nvidia's are better.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 14, 2008)

Meh,tomato tomatoe....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2008)

Almost done with Warriors orichi and i'll finally be starting bladestorm once done


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 14, 2008)

^ 
what are these games?....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Almost done with Warriors orichi and i'll finally be starting bladestorm once done



I hate you   

was orochi warriors good/worth buying?
I want DWdam, but it?s nowhere to be found in sweden


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I hate you
> 
> was orochi warriors good/worth buying?
> I want DWdam, but it?s nowhere to be found in sweden



Well i enjoyed Orochi warriors, it was fun and had alot of characters to choose from. I just didn't like how little the story was different from factions. Still switching between 3 warriors is awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2008)

okay, well enjoy bladestorm


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 14, 2008)

I quit....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 14, 2008)

DW: Gundam is okay.  I played a bit of it, but I couldn't really get into it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I quit....



Huh? quit what?  

You don't know what Orichi warriors is? It's dynasty warriors/samurai warriors combined into one huge game.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? quit what?
> 
> You don't know what Orichi warriors is? It's dynasty warriors/samurai warriors combined into one huge game.



I'm so lost....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 14, 2008)

youtube/google/wiki it ;D

it´s basically a series of games made by koei, dynasty warriors takes place in ancient china, samurai warriors in feudal japan, orochi warriors mix the two, gundam warriors is the same shit but in the Gundam animes universe.... and bladestorm is a more strategic take on the whole series (not really a --- warriors game but pretty close) taking place during the 100 years war between england and france


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone else here that uses wireless controllers with rechargeable battery pack have a problem with the battery life?  The battery I use now only lasts about two hours; before, it lasted two days.  I'm not sure if it's because it's about two years old or if it just broke.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 15, 2008)

all rechargable batteries tend to lose their life over time....when i first got my phone, it would run for 3 days time before a charge...now i can barely go a day before it needs a charge...

its just time to get new batteries


----------



## Pein (Jan 15, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> DW: Gundam is okay.  I played a bit of it, but I couldn't really get into it.



I'm gonna buy that when it drops in price I want some mindless hack and slash fun


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 15, 2008)

Ohh a Gundam Game....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 15, 2008)

Pein said:


> I'm gonna buy that when it drops in price I want some mindless hack and slash fun



me too, if I can ever get ahold of it here ^^
I found the demo quite good actually (didn´t think it would hold up against the other Warriors games) 

it had a very good feel to it ~~


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 15, 2008)

Mindless slash fun...oh that sounds good...


----------



## ZiVixx (Jan 15, 2008)

You can add my gamertag to the list. G-tag= ZiVixx
Anyone played Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 15, 2008)

lol that list is VERY outdated.....it has both my old username on the site and my old gamertag name


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 15, 2008)

sometimes people are VERY *VERY* stupid...Taken from the xbox forums



			
				Eiyuu Kou said:
			
		

> I may be changing my dumpy dial-up (which keeps making me lose games) to wi-fi sometime soon. The darn thing is so expensive, however. A huge monthly fee and even then I have to spend 100$ on a wireless network adaptor.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2008)

Pein said:


> I'm gonna buy that when it drops in price I want some mindless hack and slash fun



Well, if you like mindless hack and slash games where you can just press the same button a billion times to kill five billion guys, then this game is for you.  The only problem I had was against a boss; then I had to start using combos.  Pressing 'X' just didn't cut it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, if you like mindless hack and slash games where you can just press the same button a billion times to kill five billion guys, then this game is for you.  The only problem I had was against a boss; then I had to start using combos.  Pressing 'X' just didn't cut it.



Just just click X? must take you forever to kill people. It's all about X-Y baby, X-y! and BAM B!


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 16, 2008)

I love this thread ....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 16, 2008)

It was either X or Y, I don't remember.  Oh, and I used the booster thing to do a lunge attack too.  But then I got bored.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 16, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> lol that list is VERY outdated.....it has both my old username on the site and my old gamertag name



Let's get Donkey Show to update it....


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 17, 2008)

Just bought GUN for ten bucks, and I have to say it's pretty fun so far.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol GUN, played it on ther PS2 a while back, pretty shit but I still completed it.

Right now I wanna buy an arcade game or two but i'm waiting to hear what game microsoft are giving for free before I rush in and buy one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2008)

Xbots unite and form like voltron.


----------



## DesignCore (Jan 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just just click X? must take you forever to kill people. It's all about X-Y baby, X-y! and BAM B!



nah man best commbo was

x-x-y-y


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

nfs pro street has too be the most boring game in the series


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 17, 2008)

My friend said the same thing, except he used shit instead of boring


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 17, 2008)

Yea I heard it was legal street racing.


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah they took out the open city so you only get crap track races 
Oh well at least midnight club LA should be out in a few months


----------



## Atmosphere (Jan 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> Yeah they took out the open city so you only get crap track races
> Oh well at least midnight club LA should be out in a few months


Ugh that game >_>, it's bad enough that they are doing the same title of the sames basic over and over again but in a way they always come out good


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

DW is a fav of mine. You all better be playing kingdom of fire, it's a monumental achievement for the box.


----------



## Pein (Jan 17, 2008)

Kaki said:


> DW is a fav of mine. You all better be playing kingdom of fire, it's a monumental achievement for the box.



that game is crap


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2008)

The fifa street demo is not bad it's better than that NFL tour shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2008)

'Not bad'? Did you see those fucking graphics?


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 17, 2008)

gamer tag

Bite0The0Curb


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

Jesus game drought, nothing Interests me until Lost Odyssey. When does Mercenaries 2 come out? I haven't been keeping up with anything to do with that game but it looked alright from stuff I saw months ago.


----------



## Hell Fire (Jan 17, 2008)

my live runs out on febuary


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't wait for TFU and Mercanaries 2.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> 'Not bad'? Did you see those fucking graphics?



The graphics ain't bad, it's all about the gameplay dumbass.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

I really want KOTOR & KOTOR 2 to be released from XBOX originals, never  played KOTOR 2. 

As from Mercenaries, is there a release date yet? Halo 3 and COD4 are starting to bore me again.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> The graphics ain't bad, it's all about the gameplay dumbass.



'Ain't bad'? Try 'Gamecube shit'. And the gameplay isn't that fabulous either, you asinine filth.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 17, 2008)

Guess what guys, I tried playing AC for more than an hour. Its one of the most boring unentertaining games ive ever played.


----------



## Fang (Jan 17, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I really want KOTOR & KOTOR 2 to be released from XBOX originals, never  played KOTOR 2.
> 
> As from Mercenaries, is there a release date yet? Halo 3 and COD4 are starting to bore me again.



If Bioware turns KoTOR 3 into a MMORPG, fuck them for ruining that series.

And Malak was a shitty fight for a villain.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> If Bioware turns KoTOR 3 into a MMORPG, fuck them for ruining that series.
> 
> And Malak was a shitty fight for a villain.



All the villains sucked in that series. JE was better in terms of characters.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Guess what guys, I tried playing AC for more than an hour. Its one of the most boring unentertaining games ive ever played.



Eh. I enjoyed the game, it was entertaining. I like the setting so much though, i'm into that type of thing and the game came of as a very stylish and fun play through, way to easy though.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 17, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Guess what guys, I tried playing AC for more than an hour. Its one of the most boring unentertaining games ive ever played.


Uh... I'm not sure what you want.  A congratulations?  Or perhaps do you want those who enjoyed AC to lash out against you?

Either way, good for you.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> 'Ain't bad'? Try 'Gamecube shit'. And the gameplay isn't that fabulous either, you asinine filth.



Stop your hatred.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 17, 2008)

Revan and Nihilius were godly though.

Meh, I'm not all that interested in them making KOTOR 3 an MMORPG though, I hope they go the other way.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

> that game is crap


Thanks for consoling me, I almost thought the box had gotten a good one.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 17, 2008)

Did anyone play the Crackdown demo? It may be late, but I just did and it was somewhat good.

NFL Tour was garbage. Street was much better.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 17, 2008)

Crackdown is a decent game.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

I think a number of folks in here have played the game, unless there is a demo for part two.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh, I was referring to part 1. It's cool, but after awhile it gets repititive. Still, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 17, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Oh, I was referring to part 1. It's cool, but after awhile it gets repititive. Still, I enjoyed it.



It only gets repetitive if you level your skills for a long time. The missions are pretty fun.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 17, 2008)

AC was repetitive as fuck, but it was a very rich experience to run thru and kill a few random dudes.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 17, 2008)

Kaki said:


> AC was repetitive as fuck, but it was a very rich experience to run thru and kill a few random dudes.



Thats why i didnt buy it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 18, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I really want KOTOR & KOTOR 2 to be released from XBOX originals, never  played KOTOR 2.
> 
> As from Mercenaries, is there a release date yet? Halo 3 and COD4 are starting to bore me again.



You know, you can play both of the games on 360, right?  The 360's backwards compatability supports both of them; that's what I did.





Kaki said:


> AC was repetitive as fuck, but it was a very rich experience to run thru and kill a few random dudes.



What's AC?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 18, 2008)

Crackdown is an excellent game considering it has like a twenty dollar price tag now.  I recently picked it up and found it to be very worth the money.  I had played the demo once or twice prior, but the full game is, of course, way better than the demo.

Agility Orbs own the shit out of shitty flags on Assassin's Creed =\  I would rather Ubisoft just copy agility orbs instead of trying to make it harder or whatever.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You know, you can play both of the games on 360, right?  The 360's backwards compatability supports both of them; that's what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I heard they don't work well on the 360. AC= Assassin's creed.


Crackdown was alright bought it on release date, almost completed it but it got boring, agility orbs were awesome though.

As for Assassin's I have to get the flag achievements, need like 15 more templars and have to kill all my tarets with a full "dna" bar. I plan on getting every achievement eventually but those damn flags are boring.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You know, you can play both of the games on 360, right?  The 360's backwards compatability supports both of them; that's what I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AC is Assassin's Creed.

I heard its a good game.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 18, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I heard they don't work well on the 360. AC= Assassin's creed.
> 
> 
> Crackdown was alright bought it on release date, almost completed it but it got boring, agility orbs were awesome though.
> ...


Even with maps showing every flag in the game I refuse to get them.  Ubisoft dropped the ball on implementing those flags imo.

I just need like three more bosses to beat Crackdown, but they are in pretty stupid hard places.  So I'm not terribly worried about it atm.

I also might buy Viva Pi?ata today...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 18, 2008)

Something has been bugging me for a while, can I change the windows live ID associated with my Gamertag? I tried it before but couldn't? it bugs me I have to use this random email to sign in on the XBOX website, I need to assign my all purpose email to my gamertag for easier acess, is it possible?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 18, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Something has been bugging me for a while, can I change the windows live ID associated with my Gamertag? I tried it before but couldn't? it bugs me I have to use this random email to sign in on the XBOX website, I need to assign my all purpose email to my gamertag for easier acess, is it possible?



Yup the feature to change that just came with the Fall update.

Account Management > Windows Live ID > Change Windows Live ID


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 18, 2008)

Assasin's Creed is good.Though I have yet to beat it...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 18, 2008)

Completed it in a few hours, too easy, my only gripe with it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 18, 2008)

Just "beat" Dead Rising.  I didn't get any other game modes so I'm kinda annoyed.  Apparently I was supposed to talk to Isabella two hours before the Helicopter, but I don't know how I was supposed to know that =\

And then I saved...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh...wow, I feel like an idiot.  Don't know why I didn't think of Assassin's Creed-probably because I was thinking of all original Xbox games.  

As for the Kotor games not working well on the 360, they worked better for me on the 360 than original.  On the original, my game would freeze a lot during load times or the screen would freeze during battles but the sound would continue on.  Using the 360, that rarely happened.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone else here who has Kengo zero? 

it´s actually a damn good game, with some anyoing stuff in it (like the BAD camera and the targeting system could have been smoother) but it´s actually really fun (and fucking hard)
another gripe I have with the game is that it´s obviously made for HDTV, because the text is all but unreadable on a normal TV 
watching your AI version fight for you after you´ve completed a story with a character was actually pretty cool since it copied your way of playing so good 
it was actually wuite entertaining.

oh and 2 player fights are the best. (versus matches only, sadly...taking on hordes of samurai back to back with a buddy would have rocked)


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

What's Undertow D:

Looks like okay reviews so far. Too bad I never heard of it before D:

 [Shinsen-Subs]​_Hatenkou​_Yugi​_-​_02

...was out a while ago.


----------



## Pein (Jan 19, 2008)

I like undertow tried the demo out and its pretty good I wanted omega 5 though


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 19, 2008)

Undertow's multiplayer looks interesting, can't wait.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Undertow's multiplayer is indeed interesting...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmm anyone wanna tell me what the hell I am supposed to be doing in Viva Piñata =\  Played it like all day yesterday, but I still don't feel compelled to do anything in the game.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Hmm anyone wanna tell me what the hell I am supposed to be doing in Viva Pi?ata =\  Played it like all day yesterday, but I still don't feel compelled to do anything in the game.



It's meant to appeal to children, not older gamers...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting another XBox 360 console cos mine broke down with cursed "Three Red Lights of Death" problem.

Would it worth my money for second XBox 360 console and still get a hated 3 red lights problem?


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 19, 2008)

Why not just send it in to get repaired?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> It's meant to appeal to children, not older gamers...


I'm glad I don't look at games that way.  I would have missed out on a lot of fun.


Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'm thinking about getting another XBox 360 console cos mine broke down with cursed "Three Red Lights of Death" problem.
> 
> Would it worth my money for second XBox 360 console and still get a hated 3 red lights problem?


Like said, contact 1-800-4-MY-XBOX for help if you still have a faulty system.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't think you have to pay for the repairs if you get a three red lights of death.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't buy another, just replace it...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 19, 2008)

Alright, seem like a best bet to do.

Do I need to include my whole console (TV scart, plug, etc) and also warrenty?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 19, 2008)

here

I believe that is the site for getting your Xbox "repaired".  Follow through with it and it will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 19, 2008)

Will check it out.

Thanks.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Good on ya Deaf Ninja Reaper....


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Hmm anyone wanna tell me what the hell I am supposed to be doing in Viva Pi?ata =\  Played it like all day yesterday, but I still don't feel compelled to do anything in the game.



Same thing happened. i once just zoned out and played it D:

Aim for achievements, it's what I attempted to do


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

When you think of 08 do you think of any xbox games other than lost odessy, Ninja gaiden, and too human?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> When you think of 08 do you think of any xbox games other than lost odessy, Ninja gaiden, and too human?



Lost Odyssey..i think somebody is talking about it....*WHERE?!?*

its the only game that I think about for this year....GTA is there somewhere, but until more info is heard, its nowhere on my list yet


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah ah. 
Well I was looking at this:  and thinking, I couldn't come up with any other games that are must get games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> When you think of 08 do you think of any xbox games other than lost odessy, Ninja gaiden, and too human?



Mm there is quite a bit and a list was made a few pages back by a person at neogaff ( I posted it here).

however we will know the 2008 releases in feburary.

I honestly think we will see another rare title ( banjo 3) and for RTS players halo wars sounds pretty interesting. 

of course there is alot of multi plat games coming to 360 that will be worth getting. But if you have a PS3 already then those games are are not that important. because you can choose between the two systems ( Which game to get for what system) .


----------



## Kaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Right, we know there are great multi plat but that's not what I was talking about. 

Also, I saw the post from neo, and it was nice and comprehensive as well. 

I'm asking did I miss any other games that are must buy material. Or what are your opinions of the line up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

Infinite undiscovery ( exclusive RPG from square / tri ace) and the new Tales game from namco ( exclusive to 360). 

Overall 360 has alot of good to great exclusive titles in a few category's ( RPGS,RTS,Platfomer,Horror). I think its going ot be a good year again for games.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes.2008 will be another most excellent year for games.

With SSBB and Left 4 Dead, it will be very good...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone know if any more information on huxley has come out yet?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> anyone know if any more information on huxley has come out yet?



Huxley?....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 19, 2008)

the upcoming FPSRPG.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 19, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> anyone know if any more information on huxley has come out yet?



best places to find that out is the games website, ign, or gamespot....


----------



## Corruption (Jan 19, 2008)

Huxley is actually an MMOFPS, but I don't think there's been any new information out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Infinite undiscovery ( exclusive RPG from square / tri ace) *and the new Tales game from namco ( exclusive to 360)*.
> 
> Overall 360 has alot of good to great exclusive titles in a few category's ( RPGS,RTS,Platfomer,Horror). I think its going ot be a good year again for games.



Oh did i miss the announcement about the new tales only on 360? I thought it wasn't announced yet.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

MMOFPS= what?...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 19, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> MMOFPS= what?...



Massivly Multiplayer Online First Person Shooter


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

So Halo = MMOFPS?Or Reg RPG or just shooter...

As you can tell I don't really care for their titles much...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 19, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> So Halo = MMOFPS?Or Reg RPG or just shooter...
> 
> As you can tell I don't really care for their titles much...



halo = FPS
world of warcraft = MMORPG
huxley = MMOFPS


----------



## Akuma (Jan 19, 2008)

Sounds like a weird concept lets see how it works out. For the record ive never even heard of it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 19, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sounds like a weird concept lets see how it works out. For the record ive never even heard of it.



go youtube the trailers it looks amazing.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah I've never heard of Huxley....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh did i miss the announcement about the new tales only on 360? I thought it wasn't announced yet.



IT was announced and was posted / talked about in the  ToV thread thats created.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh the excitement...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally, I can't wait for _Halo Wars _to come out.  I'm trying not to focus on the gameplay, but rather the storyline because we all know how hard it is to play RTS games on consoles.  Does the new _Turok _game have a release date yet?  I still remember playing it on N64.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks. 



> Infinite undiscovery ( exclusive RPG from square / tri ace) and the new Tales game from namco ( exclusive to 360).


 Thanks, I remember hearing about those but didn't get an update on the release dates. Nice that they are coming out this year as well. 



> Overall 360 has alot of good to great exclusive titles in a few category's ( RPGS,RTS,Platfomer,Horror). I think its going ot be a good year again for games.


 I don't know if they have a lot yet, but I'm keeping an eye on it. So, were the two jrpgs the only ones I missed for this year?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't expect much from Halo Wars.  Just a way for MS to milk Halo more.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 20, 2008)

Halo wars looks like a bad knock off of Command and conqure.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Halo wars looks like a bad knock off of Command and conqure.


lol no it doesn't.  Unless your just saying it looks like an RTS which yeah it kinda does considering thats what it is.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it is like tibrium wars, but with a different look.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

I think it looks pretty different, but whatever.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2008)

The game probably won't sell that well.  Most Halo fans will be looking for a FPS, not an RTS.  But still, the storyline should be interesting.  Personally, I'd like to know how humanity managed to fight the Covenant for so many years.  Plus, it'll be fun to unleash a whole squad of Spartan II's on a group of Grunts.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

I dealt with Halo 2's convoluted story and convinced myself that it was awsm, but god damnit Halo 3 just dropped the ball so hard story wise for me.  Don't really care what Halo Wars has to offer as far as story goes and RTS's rarely present their stories in interesting ways.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2008)

Playing bladestorm now, way different then DW/SW so it's nice to play something different from Koei. Enjoying it alot


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I dealt with Halo 2's convoluted story and convinced myself that it was awsm, but god damnit Halo 3 just dropped the ball so hard story wise for me.  Don't really care what Halo Wars has to offer as far as story goes and RTS's rarely present their stories in interesting ways.



True, I can't argue with that.  But I'd still like to get the game.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't wait for Left 4 Dead & Huxley.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2008)

Devil Akuma said:


> Sounds like a weird concept lets see how it works out. For the record ive never even heard of it.



It's been tried before with PlanetSide, in case you need some more perspective on it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Playing bladestorm now, way different then DW/SW so it's nice to play something different from Koei. Enjoying it alot



yeah, it´s awesome ^^
I love my twohandedswords-men


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 20, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Halo wars looks like a bad knock off of Command and conqure.



Hell's no....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 20, 2008)

You guys sound like halo fan boys.


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2008)

fucking 360 loves crashing

got a red light yesterday


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you use the towel trick?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> You guys sound like halo fan boys.


A simple discussion about Halo = sounding like Halo fanboys?

I disagree.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 20, 2008)

The towel trick only works for a couple days, Ive tried.


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2008)

meh towel trick will only be used when i get the 3 red lights, until then, GAMING!


----------



## Hadouken the Man Slayer (Jan 20, 2008)

*X-Box Live Arcade*

i just got my all time favorite streets of rage 2. and i plan on getting street fighter 2. any other classics i should get ? also submit your favorites


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

Should be asked in the Xbox 360 discussion thread, but my recommendations are as follows:

Geometry Wars
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Goofy can explain why I'm sure)
Bomberman Live if you like the Bomberman gameplay
Pacman: Championship Edition

And everyone on Xbox Live (silver or gold) will get Undertow free this week on wednesday


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Should be asked in the Xbox 360 discussion thread, but my recommendations are as follows:
> 
> Geometry Wars
> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (Goofy can explain why I'm sure)
> ...




Geometry wars is fun...


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Oh shit...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

Untertow is not a bad consolation, but how long did live have issues?
And personally I'd avoid paying for online pay like a chick with clamidia.


----------



## Fang (Jan 21, 2008)

So any new news on Mercanaries 2?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Untertow is not a bad consolation, but how long did live have issues?
> And personally I'd avoid paying for online pay like a chick with clamidia.


There were minor to major issues throughout most of the winter break.  Technically though it was never completely down.  Just at times almost unplayable.

Xbox Live was more worth it last generation because Microsoft had a very clear cut advantage, but Sony and many PS3 developers have done a good job delivering for their online service.  Live won't be pay to play for much longer, but MS will certainly ride it out as long as they can.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> There were minor to major issues throughout most of the winter break.  Technically though it was never completely down.  Just at times almost unplayable.



with that there, it then becomes difficult to justify what kind of compensation to give out...for some people, they had the worst luck with live..I just saw a thread on the xbox forums where somebody finally logged onto live for the first time since christmas..I myself had awesome luck, only twice it went down, and it wasnt even down...just dashboard problems.....


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah my problems were fairly minor as well.  Took a few tries to get into CoD games, but it was manageable.  Most people on the internet probably just blew their issues way out of proportion.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 21, 2008)

yupp...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Untertow is not a bad consolation, but how long did live have issues?
> And personally I'd avoid paying for online pay like a chick with clamidia.



I avoid pay-to-play games too, such as _WoW_ (thank God I don't play), but Live is worth every penny.  Plus, in monthly terms, it costs less than a third of the price that _WoW_ does.  I'm actually surprised that for all the services that Live offers that it's price is that low.


My problem wasn't with Live, but with my internet connection.  Some rats chewed through the internet wire and I had to wait three days before I could get the wire replaced.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 21, 2008)

What's good with all these demos taking forever, we should of been had the Club and Turok demos.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 21, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> What's good with all these demos taking forever, we should of been had the Club and Turok demos.



I know....


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> What's good with all these demos taking forever, we should of been had the Club and Turok demos.


Yeah releasing demos to specific regions is pretty lame, but if you've seen the advertisements about it in the dashboard you would have noticed that we are also getting a multiplayer demo.  I'm not sure if the rest of the world get its, but maybe they preferred to wait on releasing it to the american market for that.

Either way, European silver account ftw.  The Club is pretty fun.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 21, 2008)

Will mercenaries 2 have online capabilities?

How much is Dynasty warriors : gundam for the 360 nowadays ?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Will mercenaries 2 have online capabilities?


We don't have any real details, but I believe it is supposed to have at least two player online co-op.  I could be wrong though.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 21, 2008)

XBL is really pissin me off with it's mess ups.I can't play COD4 online now.I am currently trying but to no avail...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 21, 2008)

call 18004myxbox and say your gonna blow them up if they dont fix the errors.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 21, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> call 18004myxbox and say your gonna blow them up if they dont fix the errors.



thats just plain stupid!!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 21, 2008)

so what it would be funny.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 21, 2008)

> Live won't be pay to play for much longer, but MS will certainly ride it out as long as they can.


 Cool, I'll welcome the day they drop the pay.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 21, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Cool, I'll welcome the day they drop the pay.



I don't know where Stumpy got the notion that will happen at all. That is a far-fetched rumor at this point. I say the chances of that happening is very little to none at all.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> How much is Dynasty warriors : gundam for the 360 nowadays ?



I saw it for a bit over 57 bucks on amazon.com


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2008)

Dynasty warriors gundam i found for 35 on ebay once. I loved it so i'd defiantly buy it at that.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 21, 2008)

I heard that game was really bad, but then again the person that told me is very ignorant about alot of things.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 21, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> I don't know where Stumpy got the notion that will happen at all. That is a far-fetched rumor at this point. I say the chances of that happening is very little to none at all.


Maybe I should have mentioned that was just the way I see it.  I wouldn't even hold that as high as a rumor.

So let me rephrase that statement.  Live *can't* be pay to play much longer *unless* they really change that shit up.  And "much longer" kinda means "by the next generation", but not entirely.

Dedicated servers would be a *wonderful* way to get me back on the Xbox Live side of the fence =\


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> I heard that game was really bad, but then again the person that told me is very ignorant about alot of things.



Well if you like Dynasty warriors or gundam you should enjoy it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=n53dKzpLmPU[/YOUTUBE]




That's my review on it if you like what you see i'd buy it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 21, 2008)

I love dynasty warriors.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't really get into _Dynasty Warriors_.  Too much hack and slash for me.  I can only play it every once in a while for a bit before I have to stop.

I had hoped that I would be able to get into _Dynasty Warriors: Gundam _because I was a fan of Gundam, but I couldn't.  But hey, if you're into those games, then get it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 22, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors makes my brain numb because of the repetitiveness of it


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Dynasty Warriors makes my brain numb because of the repetitiveness of it



Funny same thing when i play sports games, crazy huh


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Funny same thing when i play sports games, crazy huh



I know you was gonna come with some slick shit. Wasting money on a One piece game and silly samurai games that are way under the radar.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 22, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Wasting money on a One piece game and silly samurai games that are way under the radar.



just another way of saying he doesn´t buy shit just because of the mainstream and the hype. 

isn´t it nice when people can enjoy games even though they´re not "'mainstream "  

I personally enjoy kengo zero very much and that game got like a 3/10 

and yeah, sports game are as repetetive as hack´n´slash...if not even worse xD But hey, that´s just my opinion


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2008)

Dynasty warriors is awesome. I love the characters and the whole feel of the franchise it is repetitive when you think about it, but it never seems to hit me as being so.

Anyway I never really looked into the Dynasty warriors gundam until I watched the review you did on i Crazy, looks hot ima pick it up real soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> I know you was gonna come with some slick shit. Wasting money on a One piece game and silly samurai games that are way under the radar.



Yes because "Popularity = good" Keep going with that 


@Sasuke - sounds good, i liked the game alot. 

@ Centuary - Yeah Kengo Zero was enjoyable, though frustrating.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 22, 2008)

Bioshock is cheap here in the UK at the moment, any good ?


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 22, 2008)

Who would have though that streaming music and videos to my 360 from my mac is waaay easier than PC to 360?



Taffer said:


> Bioshock is cheap here in the UK at the moment, any good ?


I've had BioShock for months now and I still can't get into it, but you should definitely try it out.


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes, really good. Worth buying, amazing atmosphere, story etc. Gameplay is great but not as amazing.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Who would have though that streaming music and videos to my 360 from my mac is waaay easier than PC to 360?



lol what? I wouldnt.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 22, 2008)

@ crazy, yeah damn, it drives me nuts sometimes (at least the camera) >___>


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 22, 2008)

Bioshock is one of the best games I've ever played...


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2008)

Can't wait to play Undertow soon.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Can't wait to play Undertow soon.



Tommorow my friend,tomorrow....

Hey whats the name of the damn city in Bioshock?I keep forgetting...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 22, 2008)

The Rapture.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't played Bioshock past the demo it wasn't my type of game, I  know the full story though and it looks excellent, I may get it when it's cheap as hell though.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played Bioshock past the demo it wasn't my type of game, I  know the full story though and it looks excellent, I may get it when it's cheap as hell though.



Understandable...


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Who would have though that streaming music and videos to my 360 from my mac is waaay easier than PC to 360?




Well its Microsoft half the stuff they make fails...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2008)

I didn't really like the dmo either, but when I borrowed the full version from my friend, I got into it.  I don't think it's worth sixty dollars (full price) though.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I didn't really like the dmo either, but when I borrowed the full version from my friend, I got into it.  I don't think it's worth sixty dollars (full price) though.



Demo's tend to give you not the best experience probably cause you know it ends after a certain point or you get limits. I never liked demos played like 5 in my life.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 22, 2008)

The only reason I play demos is because a) I'm bored, b) I already have the full version and I'd like to see what major, if any, changes were made, or c) I'm hoping that the demos good enough for me to judge the game by.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 22, 2008)

^
Demos past time...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 22, 2008)

lol ME is a sex game for the youth of America! Why didn't they rate it AO?

Well, the current reason I would want an xbox is RRXX, but I'm an adult.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh no!  Nudity!  I saw as much skin there as I do at a beach...hell, when I walk behind girls at school, I can see that 'nudity'.  What's worse, seeing that much nudity at school or in a video game where the girls are made of pixels?  Honestly, I don't think its as revealing as GTA San Andreas's 'hot coffee' scene was.  Some people have nothing better to do with their time than complain.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 23, 2008)

Kaki said:


> lol ME is a sex game for the youth of America! Why didn't they rate it AO?


Because only two sex-scenes that only imply, rather than explicitly show, skin?


----------



## Xell (Jan 23, 2008)

Has Microsoft announced what game they're putting up on the LA for free?


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 23, 2008)

Undertow, it became avaliable today for free lasts until sunday I think.

Pretty cool game.


----------



## Xell (Jan 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Undertow, it became avaliable today for free lasts until sunday I think.
> 
> Pretty cool game.



Ah, I see.

Better get it while I can. 

Thanks.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 23, 2008)

it's pretty cool, I completed the campaigns and got alo of other achievements in less than 2 hours, it's pretty easy.

I have a couple of online achievements to get, i've almost done the game on the hardest mode, the only one that's going to take a few days is the 10k kills achievement.

Overall I think this was sufficent compensation, fun game.


----------



## Junas (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome, good thing that MS gave this game for free after all of the problems with Live. Let me know how the multiplayer is so far.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 23, 2008)

Finally sorted out my XBox 360 now!  Now I can play many games that I hadn't even before (Blue Dragon, Orange Box: Half Life, Kane and Lynch: Dead Men, and Bioshock, etc)

My gamer tag is DEAF DEMON (All upper case) and always playing online on Lost Planet, Pro Evo 6, Gear Of Wars and sometimes, Fight Night 3.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

It's an arcade game.  Not a full featured AAA title, so don't expect Undertow to draw you away from your Halos or Call of Duties.  All the same though, don't write it off as not worthy of being played because it isn't a game on the same level.

I would just hate to see people expect too much or too little from the game.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 23, 2008)

My xbox wont let me dl anything right now


----------



## Junas (Jan 23, 2008)

It's allright so far. Pretty fun and didn't expect it to be a side scroller. I like that!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah I played the trial when the game came out.  I guess a Geometry Wars style game built with multiplayer in mind.  Or so it seemed.  No multiplayer in the trial.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 23, 2008)

Akuma said:


> My xbox wont let me dl anything right now



What's the problem? Three Red Lights of Death?


----------



## little nin (Jan 23, 2008)

i think if they had the red lights of death they would state it more clearly


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn guys, Tenchu Z is teh suckzorz. It was so bad, I had to take it back......made up some shit about it freezing or something.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 23, 2008)

Tenchu, really you didnt like it? That game was pretty fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Damn guys, Tenchu Z is teh suckzorz. It was so bad, I had to take it back......made up some shit about it freezing or something.



Well you should of played the demo first, lol. It's a ninja/stealth game. Didn't try to be anything else.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

Lol never listen to friends, never go buying shit without trying it. I fucked up on lair but i try to be careful. And if i listened to friends i would of bought that horrible shit your about to try, shadowshit was terrible.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 23, 2008)

Isn't Undertow an underwater 2-d shooter?...


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 23, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Isn't Undertow an underwater 2-d shooter?...



Yep, I keep thinking the right trigger is used to shoot, too much halo lol.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 23, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Yep, I keep thinking the right trigger is used to shoot, too much halo lol.



Meh undewater shooter,that sounds bad.I anticipated it but now I don't....


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol never listen to friends, never go buying shit without trying it. I fucked up on lair but i try to be careful. And if i listened to friends i would of bought that horrible shit your about to try, shadowshit was terrible.



Well, my friends keep saying buy Gears of War, which I doubt is bad, but it's an 18 


SleepingStamper plays Shadowrun, i'm sure it can't be that bad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Well, my friends keep saying buy Gears of War, which I doubt is bad, but it's an 18
> 
> 
> SleepingStamper plays Shadowrun, i'm sure it can't be that bad.



Gears of war is so fucking boring, i dunno why everyone liked it so much. It's fun for about 5 hours before i died of boredom  

Shadowshit is ok on the PC but shit on 360.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 23, 2008)

Honestly, shadowrun looks like such a shitty game >___>
I tried the demo, and it was nothing special, I wouldn´t pay full price for it, heck not even half the price ~~

then again, I´m not much for death match games (team deathmatch is ok, but it also gets old rater quickly)


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 23, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Honestly, shadowrun looks like such a shitty game >___>
> I tried the demo, and it was nothing special, I wouldn?t pay full price for it, heck not even half the price ~~
> 
> then again, I?m not much for death match games (team deathmatch is ok, but it also gets old rater quickly)



shadowrun is actually pretty amazing.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 23, 2008)

Shadowrun bashing thread ....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 23, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Shadowrun bashing thread ....



there should be some sort of law against that


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been having trouble on COD4 all day.

In parties and shit when someone  starts a game I get kicked out then when I try to connect to matches "unable to connect to host" is this  a problem on my end or the servers?


----------



## Ronin (Jan 23, 2008)

^try again now, I was getting kicked out a few times earlier but I was just on a few minutes ago.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm to tired to log back onto XBOX now, I'm just asking whether someone has had this trouble recently.

It was lagging alot when I was playing 30 mins ago though. COD4's live hasn't been that pleasant in terms of  stability for me lately.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jan 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I've been having trouble on COD4 all day.
> 
> In parties and shit when someone  starts a game I get kicked out then when I try to connect to matches "unable to connect to host" is this  a problem on my end or the servers?



Whenever this happens the first thing to do is make sure your NAT is working properly and your ports are open. So in the future you would know if the problem is on your end or the servers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 23, 2008)

Try resetting your internet (if you can).  Whenever my internets about to stop working, it always slows down like crazy.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Try resetting *your internet* (if you can).  Whenever *my internets* about to stop working, it always slows down like crazy.



I bought my internet used.

>_>


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I've been having trouble on COD4 all day.
> 
> In parties and shit when someone  starts a game I get kicked out then when I try to connect to matches "unable to connect to host" is this  a problem on my end or the servers?


yeah that was annoying trying to get you to party up and u keep on getting dropped


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 24, 2008)

They can undertow these nuts.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2008)

2am here and no DMC demo (US Marketplace at least).  I think i may just give up for the night =\


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> 2am here and no DMC demo (US Marketplace at least).  I think i may just give up for the night =\



When XBL updates things, they update it at 2AM PST, if you live in the East Coast 5AM EST.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 24, 2008)

I STILL haven´t gotten my 360 repaired, I just might have to call the for like the 5th time now T___T

damn lazy assholes


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 24, 2008)

DMC4 demo is out now.


----------



## Pein (Jan 24, 2008)

how big is it?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

Good demo, buying the game.


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 24, 2008)

Pein said:


> how big is it?



600mb or so.


The graphics on Fifa Street 3 are shit, Wayne Rooney looks like Shrek lol....Oh wait...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 24, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> 600mb or so.
> 
> 
> The graphics on Fifa Street 3 are shit, Wayne Rooney looks like Shrek lol....Oh wait...



I hate sports games.   Although I lol'd.


----------



## Xell (Jan 24, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> 600mb or so.
> 
> 
> The graphics on Fifa Street 3 are shit, Wayne Rooney looks like Shrek lol....Oh wait...



Lmao, there's a third one? I didn't know people still played that shit.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Good demo, buying the game.


on ps3 or 360?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 24, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> on ps3 or 360?



360, friend getting PS3 version anyway so i'ma borrow that from him after.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2008)

Looking forward to DMC4. Also to actually being able to use 'Retry'.


Also wanting Don King Presents: Prizefighter. It's looking decent, at least from what minute info I've got.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 24, 2008)

I played the DMC4 demo it was relly fun.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2008)

*GTA IV Worldwide on April 29*  [IGN]


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 24, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *GTA IV Worldwide on April 29*  [IGN]



Give it a few more weeks and it will change back to TBA.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope not. : / The official website depicts: 



Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 24, 2008)

It's for real this time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 24, 2008)

Turok is coming out in Feburary.  As for GTA IV, I think it might be delayed one more time...just for the kicks of it.  If I was in charge of a highly anticipated game like that, I would keep changing the release dates just to see how many people go insane.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't mind if they delay *GTA IV*, Because when it finally comes out its gonna even more awesome.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 24, 2008)

rockstar said that they wont give a date until they are sure they are ready.....meaning, they are done and not going to delay it anymore


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 24, 2008)

GTA 4 is completed, they're just fixing bugs and shit.

Reviewers will get a hands on a month from now.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 24, 2008)

didnt the press already get hands on?? i could have sworn that there were articles from when it was originally supposed to be released about the gameplay from those press members who already played a portion of it


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2008)

GTA4 is going to sell like hot cakes galore, I wish they had online co op man.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2008)

Split screen would be fresh too or both. 

I know Saint's row has different online games.


----------



## Fang (Jan 25, 2008)

So according to the latest VDoc on TFU, the game is set out for April 2008. Anyone else watch it?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2008)

When the game comes out, I'm gonna hang out at GameStop for a while, just to see how many kids try to buy the game; and see if the workers there actually refuse to sell to them if they're underage.  Then I'll go outside and buy the game for them...for a small fee of course.

The game looks great.  One of the earlier articles that I read about it said that they were planning on releasing some 360 exclusive content.  Are they still planning on doing that?  If so, that would be a major incentive for GTA fans to buy a 360.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 25, 2008)

Wasn't it stated GTA 4 would have some form of online play?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> So according to the latest VDoc on TFU, the game is set out for April 2008. Anyone else watch it?



awesome news 
didn?t watch it though >__>


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 25, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> When the game comes out, I'm gonna hang out at GameStop for a while, just to see how many kids try to buy the game; and see if the workers there actually refuse to sell to them if they're underage.  Then I'll go outside and buy the game for them...for a small fee of course.



Lol. Wellll, if you're planning to do that on release day, good luck; usually there is a limit on buying a new game on the release date so I don't know how many times they'll actually let you buy it over and over again [I suppose it depends on the people working, personally, I never really gave a shit].

You could always reserve a ton and sell them on your own with a _reservation tax_ tacked on, but it'd still end up being mighty costly.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 25, 2008)

Two of my friends work at a GameStop.  I think I'm going to try to work a deal with them; let me buy as many copies as I want (as long as the boss isn't in the store) and I'll give them a share of my profits.

I just heard that there will be a Saints Row 2.  Do you think it will be forgotten in the midst of GTA IV?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 25, 2008)

No saints row was a much better game then any previous GTA, because the story wasnt as retarted. I think GTA IV may be forgotten.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> No saints row was a much better game then any previous GTA, because the story wasnt as retarted. I think GTA IV may be forgotten.



What the fuck? Saints row story was silly,stupid, and retarded all in one. Enjoyable? Yeah. But on the level of any gta for ps2? Fuck no. Are you crazy?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What the fuck? Saints row story was silly,stupid, and retarded all in one. Enjoyable? Yeah. But on the level of any gta for ps2? Fuck no. Are you crazy?



Ive never liked the games much to begin with, but if I had to pick between the games by enjoiability of a story mode I would say Saints Row over any GTA, although ive never owned them just rented or borrowed.


----------



## Spudtrooper (Jan 26, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Ive never liked the games much to begin with, but if I had to pick between the games by enjoiability of a story mode I would say Saints Row over any GTA, although ive never owned them just rented or borrowed.



Saints Row had a story?! This is news to me!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

Spudtrooper said:


> Saints Row had a story?! This is news to me!



each little faction you took out sort of had a story.


----------



## Spudtrooper (Jan 26, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> each little faction you took out sort of had a story.



Have you played any of the GTA games on PS2? They were like those crime thrillers on TV, except better and you were the one committing the crime. Now I have played Saints Row, it's an ok game, but I just can't see how it has more depth than GTA.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

Spudtrooper said:


> Have you played any of the GTA games on PS2? They were like those crime thrillers on TV, except better and you were the one committing the crime. Now I have played Saints Row, it's an ok game, but I just can't see how it has more depth than GTA.



 hehe, crime thrillers more like pointless crimes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> each little faction you took out sort of had a story.



Yes stories made up by a 16 year old kid. I mean really the dialog was so funny at times. True the gameplay was fun but the story was just silly, i couldn't take it seriously.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yes stories made up by a 16 year old kid. I mean really the dialog was so funny at times. True the gameplay was fun but the story was just silly, i couldn't take it seriously.



like I said I didnt like any of those games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2008)

I liked both games, but I think that _Saints Row _was more fun to just go around on a rampage.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

can someone reccomend a game I may go pick one up today?


----------



## little nin (Jan 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Two of my friends work at a GameStop.  I think I'm going to try to work a deal with them; let me buy as many copies as I want (as long as the boss isn't in the store) and I'll give them a share of my profits.
> 
> I just heard that there will be a Saints Row 2.  Do you think it will be forgotten in the midst of GTA IV?



about this buying games for kids, wouldn't the kids' parents just buy the games for them? rather than spend more money and giving it to a complete stranger neway?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

little nin said:


> about this buying games for kids, wouldn't the kids' parents just buy the games for them? rather than spend more money and giving it to a complete stranger neway?



probably talking about kids whose parents wont buy them the games.


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## little nin (Jan 26, 2008)

those kind of parents take away games too


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

little nin said:


> those kind of parents take away games too



my parents take games away, if I do something wrong. Ive never been restriced as to what rating games I can play though.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, Saint's row had a terrible script, but it had multiplayer. 

GTA will have about 20 hours of add on content this fall, but personally jimmy cracked corn....I've hardly ever played the story in GTA games.


----------



## Junas (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2008)

lol that Euphoria tech seems a bit silly, but it will make it fun either way.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2008)

Coming out this year? Awesome!


----------



## Fang (Jan 26, 2008)

April 2008 supposedly.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 26, 2008)

*Fracture *[LucasArts] is looking awesome as well. Deforming the terrain to gain a technical [and necessary!] advantage in battle, sounds like something I could enjoy doing.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> April 2008 supposedly.





Ign says August 26th :/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2008)

The kids that I plan on selling the games to are not stupid.  They're trying to buy the games without their parents knowing because 1) their parents don't want to give them $60 to buy or a game or 2) they aren't allowed to play M-rated games.  If it's because of the first choice, it's not going to be that hard to play.  How many parents are able to tell the differences between which games are being played?  Most aren't.  And if they buy the game from me for the second reason, then they're smart enough to play it when their parents aren't home, are asleep, or just close the door.  And this works; I did the same thing when Halo 3 came out.
_
Force Unleashed_ looks really cool.  I especially like how he holds his lightsaber behind his back.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The kids that I plan on selling the games to are not stupid.  They're trying to buy the games without their parents knowing because 1) their parents don't want to give them $60 to buy or a game or 2) they aren't allowed to play M-rated games.  If it's because of the first choice, it's not going to be that hard to play.  How many parents are able to tell the differences between which games are being played?  Most aren't.  And if they buy the game from me for the second reason, then they're smart enough to play it when their parents aren't home, are asleep, or just close the door.  And this works; I did the same thing when Halo 3 came out.
> _
> Force Unleashed_ looks really cool.  I especially like how he holds his lightsaber behind his back.



Well the kids are probably not very smart for buying the games from you in the first place. Although, you are pretty smart for selling the games that way.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 26, 2008)

If their parents won't buy it from them and the store won't sell it to them, then who else will they buy it from?  Try to get their parents to drive them to a store, drop them off and then buy it?  They go to this particular GameStop because its pretty close to a junior high.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> If their parents won't buy it from them and the store won't sell it to them, then who else will they buy it from?  Try to get their parents to drive them to a store, drop them off and then buy it?  They go to this particular GameStop because its pretty close to a junior high.



If thats how it is, they probably shouldn't be getting the game period.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 27, 2008)

w00t I got my 360 today =D

Currently playing the two games that came with it, marvel ultimate alliance, and Forza 2.  UA was fun for about the first hour but is getting old and repetitive.  I was wondering what FPS or TPS should I get.

I'm trying to decide between either Halo 3, CoD4, or Gears of War.  I'm probably going to rent Orange box so I can finish the portal game.

Also, which charger should I get, the play and charge kit, or the quick charge kit?  I don't know what's the difference besides one being 10$ more.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> w00t I got my 360 today =D
> 
> Currently playing the two games that came with it, marvel ultimate alliance, and Forza 2.  UA was fun for about the first hour but is getting old and repetitive.  I was wondering what FPS or TPS should I get.
> 
> ...



Get the play and charge kit, and COD4. Orange Box, you should get that for computer, alot of people play it on the computer.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> w00t I got my 360 today =D
> 
> Currently playing the two games that came with it, marvel ultimate alliance, and Forza 2.  UA was fun for about the first hour but is getting old and repetitive.  I was wondering what FPS or TPS should I get.
> 
> ...


Gratz and welcome to the Red Ring Paranoia club.

You wouldn't lose with any of the shooters you listed, but Gears would be the weakest link there imo.

If you have a history with Halo games and would like the best and most robust version of pretty much that same experience, then Halo 3 would be a good choice.  Call of Duty 4 if you don't have a personal preference for Halo gameplay.

I recommend getting the Play and Charge.  As it says, if your battery is low you can just plug into your Xbox and charge while playing.  With the Quick Charge Kit it may charge faster, but not while your playing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd go for the play and charge kit.  If you're playing and you're battery runs low, you don't have to stop playing or switch batteries.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 27, 2008)

I suppose if you will ever need to keep multiple controllers charged frequently then the Quick Charge would be the way to go, but as one person Play and Charge is recommended.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Gears of War has a nice single player online is a bit glitched up.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 27, 2008)

Gears of War the weakest link?  I'm surprised.  I was expecting halo3 to be the weakest with all of what I've been hearing.  I actually prefer gears of war's 3rd person style more, but I guess I have to play it to see.


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

to be honest i see gears as one of the best games that came out on the 360

with the time we're in right now i would reccomend Cod4

if you only have 1 controller and don't plan on getting anymore then i guess you should get the play and charge kit, the quick charge is nice for me as i have 2 of the recharge things. i also have a wired pad which comes in handy with lots of friends around 

so yeah Cod4, orange box, yeah you might as well just rent it if all you wanna do is complete portal


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 27, 2008)

Just spent like 2 hours straight trying to do the "epilogue" on COD4 veteran, too hard. Got close once or twice but I give up. 

Lost Oddyesy soon & Dynasty warriors  can't wait.

Castlevania the arcade game, i'm thinking of buying it....does it have alot of replayability?


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

i haven't come close to completing cod4 yet 

online ftw! lol


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2008)

DMC4 in two weeks.


----------



## little nin (Jan 27, 2008)

ah i liked the demo, thought the graphics wouldn't be as good too


----------



## Arishem (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy shit, I just went 18 and 3 on Search and Destroy in CoD4. 900 points bitch!


----------



## No.1Moose (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn the skull on the convenant level on halo really is a pain in the ass, you have to jump through the rings in a certain order.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 27, 2008)

That shit's easy. (skull)

That's pretty awesome, Trick.

Im going to do prestige on COD4 soon, though I don't want to lose my p90 I tear through teams like a hot knife through butter with that baby.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Damn the skull on the convenant level on halo really is a pain in the ass, you have to jump through the rings in a certain order.


You just jump through seven rings after beating everything in the level. Seven. That's not hard. Unless you just plain suck.


Sasuke said:


> That shit's easy. (skull)
> 
> That's pretty awesome, Trick.
> 
> Im going to do prestige on COD4 soon, though I don't want to lose my p90 I tear through teams like a hot knife through butter with that baby.



Just use the AK-47u.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 27, 2008)

M16 with red dot sight and stopping power is my weapon of choice.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 27, 2008)

Meh, it's good but the style bores me, plus it's pretty shit in close quaters, nice range though. (m16a or w/e)

I've only recently got back into COD4, I don't like the icon you get for the first time you do prestige much though which is why i'm not that motivated to do it once I hit 55.

I just did the complete the cargo training in under 20 seconds achievement, pretty easy.

My weapons of choice online are the G36c and the P90.

Wetwork wins, I quite often go 30 for 7 or under.


----------



## Arishem (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, my first match of Hardcore Search and Destroy was terrible. Some guy named African Orphan killed our entire team at the start of every match by shooting his RPG into the ground.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> M16 with red dot sight and stopping power is my weapon of choice.



Over-used. For good reason, but still.

I tend to stick to M4 Carbine with ACOG. Perks are Bandolier/Claymore, Stopping Power and Last Stand. Hope the patch fixing the hit-detection comes soon.

Tend to stick to TMD. That and Cage-Match with mates. At times someone else jumps into the game before they accept the invite, and I usually get the question if I want to go for challenges.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 27, 2008)

Heh. Bloc a favourite for a P90 whore, no surprises there.


I'm fond of Crossfire and Crash, for the most.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

little nin said:


> to be honest i see gears as one of the best games that came out on the 360



Yeah same here I do not see why some people decide to flame it and look down on it. Before Halo 3 and CoD4 it was the main game for 360. Once Gears of War 2 comes out its gonna be the main game again. I love the 3rd person style shooting and hiding behind walls tactics takes more skill.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Yeah same here I do not see why some people decide to flame it and look down on it. Before Halo 3 and CoD4 it was the main game for 360. Once Gears of War 2 comes out its gonna be the main game again. I love the 3rd person style shooting and hiding behind walls tactics takes more skill.



I think Huxley is going to top all of them.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 27, 2008)

To many Gears fans :/ that game seriously blows.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> To many Gears fans :/ that game seriously blows.



Speaking the truth!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 27, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> I think Huxley is going to top all of them.





Well, once DMC4 comes out...I think I'm going to start saving up for a 360. Is there any reason to get a elite besides the HDD, optical cable dongle and the color scheme? How much is the toslink optical dongle by itself?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, once DMC4 comes out...I think I'm going to start saving up for a 360. Is there any reason to get a elite besides the HDD, optical cable dongle and the color scheme? How much is the toslink optical dongle by itself?



dont waste the money on the elite, you get almost everything with the perimum now. you dont need the hard drive upgrade.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm more concerned about the optical cable, I currently do not have a HDMI receiver.

Can you use one with a premium without having to buy something extra?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 27, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm more concerned about the optical cable, I currently do not have a HDMI receiver.
> 
> Can you use one with a premium?



its around 15 dollars, and I think you can use it with either.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Akuma said:


> To many Gears fans :/ that game seriously blows.



*Yeah too many Gears fans we need more Halo 3 fans were running out.. *


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *Yeah too many Gears fans we need more Halo 3 fans were running out.. *



Halo 3 are you kidding, everyone is into call of duty.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

My point is how can we have to many gears fans? Also when someone says the game "blows" the sales charts and reviews say other wise. Don't say a game blows just cause a new better one came out. During the time when there was no Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4. Gears of War dominated Live.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> My point is how can we have to many gears fans? Also when someone says the game "blows" the sales charts and reviews say other wise. Don't say a game blows just cause a new better one came out. During the time when there was no Halo 3 or Call of Duty 4. Gears of War dominated Live.



I said gears blowed after the third day i owned it. And i say it blows now that there's far better games out. And if you go by sales 50 cent bulletproof is great. If you go by scores on websites that's you, but personally i don't agree with most websites on games.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Your not gonna be a good reviewer if you just rate games on opinion and not the actually layout of the game because your telling me the game blows because you don't like it. 

Theres games like Halo 3 that I really don't like at all but I never said it blows I consider it a decent game because yeah its overrated but overall its a decent fps worth playing if you look at its layout and the way the game was made.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Your not gonna be a good reviewer if you just rate games on opinion and not the actually layout of the game because your telling me the game blows because you don't like it.
> 
> Theres games like Halo 3 that I really don't like at all but I never said it blows I consider it a decent game because yeah its overrated but overall its a decent fps worth playing if you look at its layout and the way the game was made.



On a graphical standpoint it's great. Then again the art direction IMO sucks. The gameplay works and controls are well done. To bad it's as boring as taking a shit. The online is there and barely lag. To bad it's ruined by terrible match making and goddamn host cheapness. 

Sorry but if any reviewer doesn't put his/her opinion over the actual game isn't a reviewer you should take seriously. Whole point of reviewing something is to give your personal take. Not be a clone.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> On a graphical standpoint it's great. Then again the art direction IMO sucks. The gameplay works and controls are well done. To bad it's as boring as taking a shit. The online is there and barely lag. To bad it's ruined by terrible match making and goddamn host cheapness.
> 
> Sorry but if any reviewer doesn't put his/her opinion over the actual game isn't a reviewer you should take seriously. Whole point of reviewing something is to give your personal take. Not be a clone.



And this is why reviewers should not be considered a job.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> And this is why reviewers should not be considered a job.



Well some people live by reviewers just like the live by critics.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 28, 2008)

They're respected opinions of games. These people are in the industry and now what are good games and what's not a good game.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2008)

IGNorant does not do good reviews. Neither does GameSpot. They might at one point have been writing good reviews, but they currently only suck the cocks of large corporations and give nearly every big-name game a high rating, even if they don't deserve it.


----------



## Taffer (Jan 28, 2008)

Question: How do you peeps position your Xbox ? Standing up or lying down ?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 28, 2008)

I've it lying down. Don't have a very stable desk, so flat is the safest option.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 28, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Your not gonna be a good reviewer if you just rate games on opinion and not the actually layout of the game because your telling me the game blows because you don't like it.
> 
> Theres games like Halo 3 that I really don't like at all but I never said it blows I consider it a decent game because yeah its overrated but overall its a decent fps worth playing if you look at its layout and the way the game was made.



I totally agree with you. Of course if you do not like the game and you can back it up with good logic then thats ok. But when people cannot do that then there reviews make them look like fools.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 28, 2008)

Taffer said:


> Question: How do you peeps position your Xbox ? Standing up or lying down ?


Up.  I feel like it is better ventilated if standing up, but should be fine wither way.

IMO this discussion on reviews fails.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2008)

does it matter at all how you position your 360?


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes it does, to some at least.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 28, 2008)

Meh, I've always been told that standing the 360 up is better, I've always had it flat though. no problems here.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Meh, I've always been told that standing the 360 up is better, I've always had it flat though. no problems here.



me too, just checking if (and maybe even why) that's true xD


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 28, 2008)

COD4 veteran is frustratingly hard at times.

On the level "hunted" jesus christ it took me ages to complete the last part of that level, damned helicopter, litteraly died about 50-70 times at that part.


----------



## Junas (Jan 28, 2008)

Taffer said:


> Question: How do you peeps position your Xbox ? Standing up or lying down ?



I recently started to have the 360 stand up, because before my winter break in college it was set flat. But the Live update seemed to make it go hotter than before and I ended up getting one red ring (hardware issue). I was pissed off about it and decided that having it stand up was the safest option due to the ventilation. Since then, it had be working fine so I am a bit reserved about going back to horizontal level...


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2008)

tbh, mine crashes no matter what side it's on, and i got one red light too, any newish game it just fucks up


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 28, 2008)

Had my 360 since launch, and never had any problems with it. It has been laying down horizontally on a cold floor most of the time. 



> Korean developer Blueside is teaming up with Phantagram to create a Kingdom Under Fire: The Crusaders sequel.
> 
> It will take the series back to its tactical roots after upcoming action RPG spin-off Circle of Doom, and will be a self-confessed pioneer of the MMOARTS genre (massively multiplayer online action real-time strategy).
> 
> ...



Well, pretty interesting, a MMOARTS.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2008)

MMOARTS sounds like fun


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2008)

seems interesting enough, doubt i'll get into em though


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2008)

haha same here, but you never know


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably very nooby question but the Ethernet cable the 360 comes with can be plugged into the modem to play on Xbox Live right?


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2008)

yes it can, that's what it's usually for


----------



## K-deps (Jan 28, 2008)

little nin said:


> yes it can, that's what it's usually for



Nice that's gonna be a big help to me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2008)

isn´t that what it's there for?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 28, 2008)

Anyone played Burnout Paradise yet?


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2008)

i only played the demo, it's in the post right now though, should be ok, my bro keeps on getting angry at me for not completing games 

i still have like 35 for skate 

and mass shit, played it for like 2 min, £80 that is!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 28, 2008)

I wonder if its worth the buy, or is there something eles I should get?


----------



## little nin (Jan 28, 2008)

driving game wise, NFS pro street?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 28, 2008)

little nin said:


> driving game wise, NFS pro street?



I hate NFS compared to the games in the Burnout series, I always have liked Burnout more, since the first one.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 28, 2008)

Finally got a 360 2 weeks ago. I tell you gamestop is useless in stocks. I was going back and forth for two months looking for the pro system and of course they didnt have it. So I had to go to best buy and they didnt have the pro but they had the arcade. Since I was desperate I bought it. Sometimes I think gamestop lies to me. Anyway I bought halo 3 first because I thought it would be a good 1st game despite how it wasnt fantastic. Boy was I wrong. Im so bored. So now I regret that I didnt buy call of duty 4 first.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to face some people in Halo 3 on Friday and all weekend.My gamer tag is xXImperiexXx.So add me if you'd like and post yours and I'll add you...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 28, 2008)

my tag is BearsSayRoar, ill play with you if you want. Ill go add you now.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 28, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> my tag is BearsSayRoar, ill play with you if you want. Ill go add you now.



Ok....

See your dead corpse on snowbound this weekend.....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 28, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Ok....
> 
> See your dead corpse on snowbound this weekend.....



well see, whats your highest rank?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 28, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> well see, whats your highest rank?



Idk low because I used to play social slayer with scrubs and they fucked up our rank.Now I play with nice, funny guys who help us win alot more so my rank is on the rise...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 29, 2008)

Are you on east coast or west?  I'd like to play with you, but I won't be on till late at night, west coast time.  Add me anyways:  erodingplague


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2008)

maaan, microshit still hasn´t picked up and replaced my 360 T___T
otherwise I could have joined in 
my gamertag is 'mishamael' (I know, I hate it too) if anyone want to add me, though I live in europe so I might not be on at the same time as many of you (even if I usually stay up late, so it happens) ~~


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

Dude...seriously how long has it been since you sent your 360 in? seems like forever.

Do you have COD4?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 29, 2008)

i take back every word and shit talk I have said about COD4....


*THE GAME FUCKING OWNS *


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i take back every word and shit talk I have said about COD4....
> 
> 
> *THE GAME FUCKING OWNS *



good, that game is truly amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i take back every word and shit talk I have said about COD4....
> 
> 
> *THE GAME FUCKING OWNS *



Wanna meet me online, nub?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 29, 2008)

but I'll die


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> but I'll die



Yes, yes you are. :3


----------



## Taki (Jan 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> but I'll die



Haha, most likey. P90 w/ Red dot sight > M16.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2008)

Me likey the AK-47 with reflex sighting. I'll probably use that until the patch fixing the ACOG comes. Then it's back to my old faithful, the M4 Carbine.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

Taki said:


> Haha, most likey. P90 w/ Red dot sight > M16.



How about G3 w/ red Dot, or M4 /w red dot.


----------



## Taki (Jan 29, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> How about G3 w/ red Dot, or M4 /w red dot.



I actually Use the G3. It being a single shot burst make accuaracy better. M4 is alright. Only use it If I pick up from a corspe.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

Taki said:


> I actually Use the G3. It being a single shot burst make accuaracy better. M4 is alright. Only use it If I pick up from a corspe.



G3 is actually my main class. I use it all the time, because it works okay at any range, besides far to the point where you cant see unless you have a scope, and is high power.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Dude...seriously how long has it been since you sent your 360 in? seems like forever.


it broke before new years eve, and I´ve been waiting for a month now 
I´m playing games on my old xbox 
some hack'n'slash games with my girlfriend, and Otogi 2 ^^



Sasuke said:


> Do you have COD4?




nope, but I might buy it later when I'm done with Mass effect, blade storm & Kengo 0, and when I buy Gold so I can play online (which I will do right after ME's done) 

I´m so getting RB6:vegas 2. that game looks freaking wicked


----------



## Taki (Jan 29, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> G3 is actually my main class. I use it all the time, because it works okay at any range, besides far to the point where you cant see unless you have a scope, and is high power.



What do you think the G3 works in which map best? I use it in Overgrown.

BTW, did you play Prestiege mode yet?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

Taki said:


> What do you think the G3 works in which map best? I use it in Overgrown.
> 
> BTW, did you play Prestiege mode yet?



Nah but, I use the G3 on every map, probably because I play Search and Destroy. Its extremly effective while defending.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

Meh, I'll never stop using the p90, I love it.

I'm usually top of my team every match.

p90 is a beast.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Meh, I'll never stop using the p90, I love it.
> 
> I'm usually top of my team every match.
> 
> p90 is a beast.



How about the noob tube. So much fun to use.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

Bah, what's the n00b tube? I heard people say it online, m16a or whatever?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

its the grenade launcher on guns.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

I see, I've never used it personally. How many nades do you get in it?

I've been killed by people using it alot though.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 29, 2008)

You get 2 for it, and if you use overkill to get 2 guns with it you get three shots. Its very fun to use although youll get a lot of trash talk.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 29, 2008)

Bah, I don't get killed that often by it.

It doesn't look all that fun to use and it doesn't take much skill, but if it's effective then use it.

Screw what people think, their oppinions on things of that nature are that way because they've been owned with the same thing they rant about.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

When I first started playing, I got killed a lot by people using grenade launchers.  Now, I don't really get killed by them that much.


----------



## Pein (Jan 30, 2008)

AK 47 with double tap works for me and if I'm desperate I'll pull out my rocket launcher


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 30, 2008)

Call of duty 4 wasn't that great. Just thought i drop that by. Continue making 360 topic about a old game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2008)

COD 4's multiplayer is alot of fun. Been a while since I have that much fon on a console shooter ( for multiplayer).


----------



## Kaki (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, oh any word on Haze coming to  360?


----------



## Uploader9000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Personally, my favorite weapon is the M60E4 with the grip, stopping power, and deep impact. It's a strong weapon with a large clip, so I can constantly kill people in 2 shots. I get at least 20 kills and... I don't know, around 3 deaths per session; however, I took a break because I would constantly get PM's about me camping, and my rep was virtually obliterated. The day I wanted to get back into the game, my Xbox 360 died.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 30, 2008)

42-5.

\m/


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

Is the cooling unit for the 360 worth it?  I'm thinking about buying one because I don't want my 360 to overheat or anything.  I just noticed that the carpet that's under my 360 gets pretty hot after playing for a while.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes you should get the cooling unit it, does help prevent over heating, although it shouldnt be your main priority when buying accessoires.


----------



## keikun17 (Jan 30, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is the cooling unit for the 360 worth it?  I'm thinking about buying one because I don't want my 360 to overheat or anything.  I just noticed that the carpet that's under my 360 gets pretty hot after playing for a while.



Just be prepared for fan noise annoyance..


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

keikun17 said:


> Just be prepared for fan noise annoyance..



That dosent really matter if your consle is older then mid 07, b/c either way it will sound like a vaccum.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

Ya, my 360 is actually louder than the vacuum my parents just bought; it's that automatic one that cleans on it own.  I think I have all the accessories I need; headset, two controllers, and play and charge kit.  Besides the fan, am I missing anything else?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

Umm, you should get a badass face plate.  Mabey and HDMI cable if your capable of using it with your set up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't have an HDTV yet, so the HDMI cable would just collect dust until I get an HDMI.  I'm not really interested in getting a faceplate, but if I see a cool one I'll get it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

this is the one I have


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 30, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> this is the one I have





ugly


----------



## Pein (Jan 30, 2008)

I use the plain white face plate but I want a ninja gaiden or dbz face plate


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 30, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> this is the one I have



That would match the wooden dresser I have behind my 360, but I would rather get a darker one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 30, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> ugly



Exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Taki (Jan 30, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Nah but, I use the G3 on every map, probably because I play Search and Destroy. Its extremly effective while defending.



Would you care to know what prestige mode is?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

Taki said:


> Would you care to know what prestige mode is?



Im aware of what it is, for the most part its pointless.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 30, 2008)

I just bought GRAW 2 and so far it's pretty good.Have any of you guys played it?...


----------



## alkeality (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a 360 from anyone who is offering to sell it....
IDC if its used!


----------



## Taki (Jan 30, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Im aware of what it is, for the most part its pointless.



Yes, thank you! All of my friends say its " a challenge ". My ass. Why would I lose my 39 Lvl rank, all weapons, challenges, and unlockable just to get a patch next to my name.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 30, 2008)

Hokage said:


> I'm looking to buy a 360 from anyone who is offering to sell it....
> IDC if its used!



Uh we don't sell ours.Thats why we have this thread...

Check,I don't know, xbox.com....


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone pumped for Losy odysee?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 30, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Exactly what I was going to say.



dont be hatin on my face plate.


----------



## Taki (Jan 30, 2008)

Hokage said:


> I'm looking to buy a 360 from anyone who is offering to sell it....
> IDC if its used!



Anyone who is willing to sell there Xbox 360, there is prolly something wrong with the system.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Iunno, I think LO is gonna be great. Im glad its not a bunch of little kids running around saving the world tho. Really the battle system didnt look bad at all.


----------



## Uploader9000 (Jan 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No section of LO should be anywhere as bad as Blue Dragon. What do you mean it doesn't look flashy? Blue dragons animation were some of the most dull since 2D rpgs.



The array of physical and magical attack skills aren't very impressive; furthermore, the boss battles can easily last for half an hour or more (depending on which boss) and often rely on the use of the same dull attack. A bit of variation - as far as the presentation of the in-battle animations - wouldn't hurt the game in the least.

Blue Dragon, while is a decent game at best, actually offers corporeal attacks - as in-battle eye-candy.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

Blue Dragon was only good for its soundtrack.


----------



## Uploader9000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Blue Dragon was only good for its soundtrack.



Eh, that's a subjective stand-point. Blue Dragon actually received good reviews and sales in Japan; in fact, they're making a sequel; conversely, it wasn't nearly as popular in North America.

The game was in my opinion, average in nearly every category, including its soundtrack. It only had a few soundtracks which I liked - the rest were average. It's definitely not a sub-par game, though.


----------



## Akuma (Jan 30, 2008)

So you prefer BD over LO?


----------



## Uploader9000 (Jan 30, 2008)

Akuma said:


> So you prefer BD over LO?



No, I prefer LO over BD; however, I consider a good battle-system to be something along the lines of The Legend of Dragoons, and LO's battle system has gotten a step closer by making use of a timing trigger in physical attacks. But at the same time, mind you, I believe that the presentation of the animation of some of the attacks could have been better in both BD and LO respectively. 

Granted, LO might have some "flashy moves", but they're not available up untill the higher-levels, and even then - I've seen a video of the last boss battle. The highest damaging skills are often the most basic animation wise - which, in turn, wind up forcing the player to use the same dull-looking skill over and over again. 

I like the wall system, though - as the game makes great use of it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought Blue Dragon was fun.  It wasn't as appealing to me as Mass Effect was, but it was still fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 31, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> this is the one I have



I wanted one of those when I first saw it (before buying the 360)
but I feel it?s pretty pointless to dish out cash for something like that :/


gonna call microsoft AGAIN today and see what's the hold up....


----------



## Revy's Slut (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea of what the new customization options are going to be in RSV2?


----------



## Cel3stial (Jan 31, 2008)

Uploader9000 said:


> Eh, that's a subjective stand-point. Blue Dragon actually received good reviews and sales *in Japan*; in fact, they're making a sequel; conversely, it wasn't nearly as popular in North America.



Eh you were saying?...


----------



## Uploader9000 (Jan 31, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Eh you were saying?...



Everything that had to be said has already been covered in the aforementioned posts, which was: The Japanese thought highly of Blue Dragon; conversely, the North American's regarded Blue Dragon as an average to sub-par gaming experience (depending on who reviewed the game).


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2008)

The Japanese jizzed all over the game because of the names attached to it, rather than the actual contents.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

Too bad, it's the US market that the 360 would want to hit it off with. They don't really need it anyway, they have other popular games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 31, 2008)

I think the game was geared more towards the Japanese audience than the American audience.  Not to say that I didn't have fun playing it.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

If xbox markets to japan they are going to hope the american japan fans like it.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2008)

Rez HD is trippy


----------



## Akuma (Jan 31, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Rez HD is trippy




REZ anything is trippy.


----------



## Taki (Feb 1, 2008)

OK, I have a question:

If Im to upgrade from my Premium system, to the Halo 3 editon system, is there any way that I can transfer my Harddrive data to the Halo 3 harddrive?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 1, 2008)

There is a data transfer cable in the Elite and when you buy a 120gig HDD, but seriously, why get the Halo edition.  Might as well go Elite.

edit:  okay i don't think the elite comes with a transfer cable after all.  Surely there is another way though.  Google it or something @_@


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 1, 2008)

as far as i know, the elite doesnt come with that cable....at least it didnt for me


----------



## Fang (Feb 1, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Blue Dragon was only good for its soundtrack.



Didn't Akira Toriyama help create the story and design the characters?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that he did.  Anyone know when the release date the Rainbow Six: Vegas 2 is?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 2, 2008)

Im almost posotive it comes out march 11.


----------



## Pein (Feb 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> Didn't Akira Toriyama help create the story and design the characters?



yeah but the were all bland soulless characters


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Mass effect question: what does these licenses that I can buy from merchants do?
they´re special items worth ~100 quid... I have no idea what they do though >__>


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I have a Mass effect question: what does these licenses that I can buy from merchants do?
> they?re special items worth ~100 quid... I have no idea what they do though >__>


lol yeah the game does a bad job of telling you wtf those are, but they basically give the merchant on your ship access to sell different weapons/armor from different companies.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol yeah the game does a bad job of telling you wtf those are, but they basically give the merchant on your ship access to sell different weapons/armor from different companies.



lol, okay xD
the guy in the same room as the Mako, one the normandy, right?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah that guy.  Good luck finding anything worth your money though lol


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

xDDD
I´m currently having it the other way around (just started playing, since I just got my 360 back yesterday) I don´t have enough money to buy anything worthwile XDDDD


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Do a planet or two and loot all the decryptable lockers and stuff and youll be set.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

or you could do the infinite money trick......

btw..the *FIRST LEVEL* of Half Life 2: Episode 1 can suck my balls...you have to throw energy balls up to hit debres to avoid it from hitting the elevator and killing you both....I DO THAT, AND IT STILL BREAKS THE ELEVATOR AND I DIE...I HAVE SPENT THE FUCKING HALF HOUR/HOUR TRYING TO GET PASSED THIS LEVEL....


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> or you could do the infinite money trick......
> 
> btw..the *FIRST LEVEL* of Half Life 2: Episode 1 can suck my balls...you have to throw energy balls up to hit debres to avoid it from hitting the elevator and killing you both....I DO THAT, AND IT STILL BREAKS THE ELEVATOR AND I DIE...I HAVE SPENT THE FUCKING HALF HOUR/HOUR TRYING TO GET PASSED THIS LEVEL....


Yup lol.  Only near the end of that Episode do things get good imo.

I CERTAINLY HOPE YOU ENJOY PLAYING HIDE AND SEEK IN THE DARK WITH ZOMBIES AND HEADCRABS ;3


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

dont worry..ravenholm in HL2 already scared the shit out of me.....

i just have to go back for the gravety gun only achievement 
but heyy ill get to see Father Gregory again


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Do a planet or two and loot all the decryptable lockers and stuff and youll be set.



roger that :]

I find the mako troublesome to manouver/attack with -___-


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> dont worry..ravenholm in HL2 already scared the shit out of me.....


It's more like Ravenholm minus the scary and minus the fun =\


Centuryslayer said:


> roger that :]
> 
> I find the mako troublesome to manouver/attack with -___-


Yup.  IMO they should have just like copied Warthog physics =\


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

indeed they should have ~~
and the gun corshair is almost impossible to make out on the iceplanet (hanshar or what it´s called) 

combat on foot against humanoids is most entertaining though 
even though there´s been occations when my squadmates have shot me in the back, trying to shoot through an obstacle while trying to hit the enemy 

anyone tested The Club demo?
it was ok Imo, though one level and one character wasn´t enough to get a good view of the game, so to speak ~~


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> indeed they should have ~~
> and the gun corshair is almost impossible to make out on the iceplanet (hanshar or what it´s called)
> 
> combat on foot against humanoids is most entertaining though
> ...



I actually liked The Club.  The story seems super dumb, but it provided me some mindless fun though.  Just one of those game everyone down in sight type of games.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to DMC 4 and, LO.

I also DL a bunch of games from XBL arcade...with my remaining MS PTS should I buy alien hominid or Bomberman live?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> I actually liked The Club.  The story seems super dumb, but it provided me some mindless fun though.  Just one of those game everyone down in sight type of games.



I would consider The Club to be far from that of your typical Mindless shooter.  Certainly, you can play it that way if you want to, but that is doing the game an injustice.

Refining your ability to speed through the levels and kill the right enemies in the right way at the right time along with keeping aware of the good times to use the Skull Shots was very interesting.

Seriously the best way of describing it is probably Geometry Wars + Project Gotham + Third Person Shooter = The Club.

I'm hopeful, but not expecting anything too amazing.

Akuma, Bomberman Live imo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah the idea of The Club is pretty cool, and it´s probably more fun online 

@Akuma, bomberman live


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 2, 2008)

While shooting the skulls might've been helpful but for that stage it wasn't really necessary for me.  I just ran through collecting timers and gunning everyone down and I beat the stage.  Although now that I think about it, it wasn't completely mindless, I got quite a rush out of comboing kills and collecting timers to keep the game going.

I bet the game would be pretty fun, but probably nothing epic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 2, 2008)

When I was in the Mako, I would run over the enemies rather than shooting them; shooting just wasn't accurate enough.  Too bad Mass Effect didn't keep track of splatter kills, otherwise I would have hundreds.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 2, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> When I was in the Mako, I would run over the enemies rather than shooting them; shooting just wasn't accurate enough.  Too bad Mass Effect didn't keep track of splatter kills, otherwise I would have hundreds.



It was accurate, just didnt shoot the right way when you were on sloped terrain.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah the Mako shot the explosive whatever precisely where you pointed if you were on level ground.  Running over the hueg geth guys was awsm ;3  Most games would have you drive right through them, but pleasantly enough in Mass Effect you can mount them.

The Club doesn't seem like a wise $60 purchase, but I'll keep an eye out for price drops.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 2, 2008)

Sleepingstamper/BearsayRoar, come on so we can plan a Halo 3 match...


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

you know, after playing COD4 and looking back at halo...i can see now why people say that Halo 3 is overrated (i dont think so, not all the way at least..it has fun multiplayer)


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 2, 2008)

They both have their qualities.  Luckily, I don't have to choose just one, so anyone who chooses both is the winner ;3

Consoles have just been looking for a "Halo Killer" ever since the original came out, and I think now we finally have something to truly contend.  It's a good thing.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

thats true.....i just love COD for the *EXTREME REALITY* in that game, how grenades effect you, gun damage, *FUCKING GRAVITY WITH WEAPONS*...etc...


----------



## Arishem (Feb 2, 2008)

Hardcore matches in CoD have the right amount of realism to keep things fun.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

oh damn skippy they do!!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 2, 2008)

Sniping isnt as effective in hardcore as it is in regualr gameplay, so I dont really like it as much.


----------



## Taki (Feb 2, 2008)

In Hardcore team Deathmatch (COD4), the guys that play are really tactical/teamworking in there stratigies. In normal Team Deathmatch, everyone kinda does tehre own thing.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2008)

> Consoles have just been looking for a "Halo Killer" ever since the original came out, and I think now we finally have something to truly contend. It's a good thing.


 And they mean Halo Killer in regards to Sales not attributes. Thus, you're right we do have a contender.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2008)

How many copies of COD4 on the 360 have been sold compared to Halo 3 then? I never looked into these things, interested though.

COD4>>HALO 3 for me, I like em both but COD4 takes the cake.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2008)

Ya, I'm not big on sales either. But Halo is not hard to beat as a shooter.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

i honestly dont know which is better atm between the two.....i just started the live with COD and im LOVING IT!! my buddies from work that i always play with, we moved over...but we always debate on how much longer til we go back to halo 3 ....at one point we went to halo 2


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I've finally did it people. 

I, Kyuubi Naruto, have finally gotten a 360 and now I have a PS3/Wii/360 combo. Since I haven't been keeping up with the 360 scene in-depth can some of you help me out? 

What games should I try out? I have Bioshock and Halo 3 should be in shortly.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

COD and Mass Effect for starters

Lost Odyssey soon

some older awesome games are: Rock Band and Assassins Creed


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2008)

What game inspired you to grab one? Or was it just the quality hardware? 




> What games should I try out?


 The only games you missed were RRXX, DOA if you're into that. Mass Effect (massive sex game according to FOX, it's really a Scifi shooting RPG). If you're self esteem is too high you could try DOA BB2. 
Kingdom under fire should be fun too. 
That should cover it.....unless I forgot something. 

This year there is LO, NGII, Too Human, Infinite undiscovery  and the new Tales game. 

There you should be set until 09.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 3, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> Hardcore matches in CoD have the right amount of realism to keep things fun.



Yup.......


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah, mass effect is a mus get, some good games coming out are: Rainbow six vegas 2 (the previous vegas was really good too, but you could just wait for the new one now, instead of buying the old ~~ )
brothers in arms: hells highway, more tactical shooters ftw 
Fable 2 whenever it comes out
Fallout 3 looks promising aswell
ah heck, just check this link:


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I forgot Fable 2.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 3, 2008)

Get Call of Duty 4 if you're looking for FPS, KN.

There's litterally about 30 games I need to buy this year. =/

Fable 2 looks "meh".


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

If he's into FPS he already has it. 

Oh, maybe that's why I left it off my list.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 3, 2008)

The only games I'll be buying  anytime soon are Lost Odyssey and Dynasty Warriors 6.

This Japanese dude on my friends list  has played LO for like 300 hours, lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 3, 2008)

w00t, fable 2 looks great imo ~~


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 3, 2008)

My xbox live gold ran out on me, damn. One months are 5 dollars right?


----------



## Taki (Feb 3, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> My xbox live gold ran out on me, damn. One months are 5 dollars right?



Yeah. Youre better of buying 12 months.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 3, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> My xbox live gold ran out on me, damn. One months are 5 dollars right?



just get the 12 months...its alot better!!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol, I got bored of COD 4 and Halo 3 in 2 weeks. Well i guess im not the FPS type.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Lol, I got bored of COD 4 and Halo 3 in 2 weeks. Well i guess im not the FPS type.



amen to that (haven?t tried COD4 though) 
I?m more of a tacical-fps/teambased shooter fan. heck the combat in mass effect feels more fun than halo 3's 

though H3 was pretty fun online I must admit ^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Ditto, the only game I'm sure to get is DW6. If haze happens to come out I'll grab it. 

Ya, I played FFXII for hundreds of hours.....so that LO guy is believable. 

Pay to play kids!


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

Man Im so excited about LO, It looks amazing.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Well it is like the first heavy duty JRPG to come out this gen.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Ditto, the only game I'm sure to get is DW6. If haze happens to come out I'll grab it.
> 
> Ya, I played FFXII for hundreds of hours.....so that LO guy is believable.
> 
> Pay to play kids!



DW6 is gonna rock, even my girlfriend looks forward to it


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well it is like the first heavy duty JRPG to come out this gen.



Guess enchanted arms, which i enjoyed.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 3, 2008)

SO i played HL2: Episode 1 today......i officially hate the fucking parking garage with the only thing you see half the size of your tv....I made it through...i just need to go back and light 15 zombies on fire 

on first runthrough of ep 1, im going for the 1 bullet only achievement


----------



## Uploader9000 (Feb 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Man Im so excited about LO, It looks amazing.



Well, it's definnitely going to be better than Blue Dragon, that's for sure. 

I still stand by my opinion of LO, though - as some of the aspects of the gameplay and graphics are a bit disappointing; at the very least, this will be one of the few JRPG's in which I will prefer the English Voice Actors over its counterparts.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

> Guess enchanted arms, which i enjoyed.


Very well, That was kinda well received. And the cool thing is you can get it for about 15$ or 20 in store. 
I wonder if LO will fair better, I figure it will.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 3, 2008)

Uploader9000 said:


> Well, it's definnitely going to be better than Blue Dragon, that's for sure.
> 
> I still stand by my opinion of LO, though - as some of the aspects of the gameplay and graphics are a bit disappointing; at the very least, this will be one of the few JRPG's in which I will prefer the English Voice Actors over its counterparts.




OMG BD Voice actors were fucking terrible, eternal sonata's also. Japanese voices I put on for both.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 3, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> amen to that (haven?t tried COD4 though)
> I?m more of a tacical-fps/teambased shooter fan. heck the combat in mass effect feels more fun than halo 3's
> 
> though H3 was pretty fun online I must admit ^^



If that is your style of FPS then Call of Duty 4 fits perfectly.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2008)

Just copped Blue Dragon on the cheap. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 4, 2008)

Burnout paradise is amazing, I bought it on saturday, and I have already played it for about 10 hours.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 4, 2008)

burnout 3 is better.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> OMG BD Voice actors were fucking terrible, eternal sonata's also. Japanese voices I put on for both.



Yeah ima agree with you on this one. Though the LO voice actors in english are awesome


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> If that is your style of FPS then Call of Duty 4 fits perfectly.



really? that?s good news indeed 

there?s no demo out or anything?
maybe I'll just trade in some older games for it (perfect dark 0 & viva pinata )


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

Just fucking get it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> burnout 3 is better.



If they updated burnout 3 so it had the same gameplay, but with more of a next gen feel, it would be way better then paradise, but the new one is better then the past 4 besides burnout 3.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Just fucking get it.





maybe I will, after I?m tired of mass effect (e.g. that's going to take awhile)


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> maybe I will, after I?m tired of mass effect (e.g. that's going to take awhile)



COD4 > Mass Effect for sure.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> COD4 > Mass Effect for sure.



Hell naw, Mass effect was far better in terms of voice acting, graphics, and big time on story.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

Mass effect is better in graphics?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Mass effect is better in graphics?



Yes, especially the model of the characters.


----------



## Uploader9000 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mass Affect had great visual graphics; however, the performance of the Unreal Engine 3 during battles, cut-scenes and during rendering is an entirely different story in itself. CoD4 doesn't nearly have as many issues with performance as Mass Effect does, which is a plus in regards to both its graphics and gameplay.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

I see. The bodies I had seen for ME looked like they could use some polish, I guess I need to see more. 

Also, CoD4 has a shit aiming system with the scope. I was hoping I could hit something with it while sniping, but it's worse than without it!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2008)

Uploader9000 said:


> Mass Affect had great visual graphics; however, the performance of the Unreal Engine 3 during battles, cut-scenes and during rendering is an entirely different story in itself. CoD4 doesn't nearly have as many issues with performance as Mass Effect does, which is a plus in regards to both its graphics and gameplay.



Small problems like that never bothered me through my gaming.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I see. The bodies I had seen for ME looked like they could use some polish, I guess I need to see more.



Wrex in the cargo-hold.


Jaw-dropping realism.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 4, 2008)

I think Mass Effect is the better game of the two.  I had more fun playing that than CoD 4.  But CoD 4's online play is really fun.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think Mass Effect is the better game of the two.  I had more fun playing that than CoD 4.  But CoD 4's online play is really fun.



oh hellz yeah it does!! online i mean..


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2008)

I still need to t-bag you, Gir.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 4, 2008)

Halo 4 handed off to Gearbox imo.  Or, maybe on a much less exciting level, Halo 3 PC.

Actually the only exciting aspect of a Halo 4 is that Bungie _won't_ be making it.  Maybe a new developer can breathe some new life into the game.  I wouldn't count on it though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> COD4 > Mass Effect for sure.



I find that really hard to believe ~~

especially considering COd4's singleplayer is supposedly really short, and then it´s all about online deathmatches...can´t really compare to a multi-end, massive (pun intended) story, with real nice action, characters, voice actors etc etc

I haven´t encountered any bugs at all, besides some minor graphical glitches that vanish after a sec' ~~


@halo 4: meh, not even interested anymore XD
unless they introduce something really nice/innovative


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

What are you saying? Everything in FPS games owes it's origins to Halo!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2008)

Doom says "hi".


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Doom says "hi".


qft, and I rarely do that ~~

all I´m saying is that the halo games, albeit fun, has never been that über great really, for me one of the major factors that contributed to halo's success was the fact that it had coop on the single player campaign, very few games had that back then. that plus it was fun and easy to pick up was pretty much it. in a more broad sence it also made online more popular on console.
halo 2 & 3 messed up with level design, story and the fact that it just wasn´t 'new' anymore, it had been done a zillion times between halo 1 and 2 ~~
not saying I didn´t enjoy the games, mind you 

on a side note I enjoyed Rainbow six vegas alot more than halo 2 & 3 ~~


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

If you liked rainbow six you may still want to consider CoD4.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Kaki said:


> If you liked rainbow six you may still want to consider CoD4.



yeah, so I heard. I?ll probably pick it up later when I?m done with the games I have now ^^


----------



## Taki (Feb 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> especially considering COd4's singleplayer is supposedly really short, and then it?s all about online deathmatches...



Most people (smart) people, buy COD4 due to its online gameplay.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had more fun at Halo lan parties than any other lan parties, say Counter-Strike or any other multiplayer games.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 5, 2008)

Ugh.

What does it mean when your 360 reads a new disc as unreadable?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had the same problem a few times.  Try wiping it with a damp cloth and then stick it back in.  If that doesn't work, just turn off your 360 and wait a few more minutes before you stick it back in.  I've found that the problem occurs more often if I leave the disc inside the machine instead of putting it in the game case when I'm not playing.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 5, 2008)

Taki said:


> Most people (smart) people, buy COD4 due to its online gameplay.



the multiplayer is awesome!! The story isnt half bad as well, Some of the missions are awesome, like the level in the flashback where you have to assassinate somebody, i tried maybe 20 times before i got it and I didnt get pissed not once...but then at the extraction site later in that mission, that pissed me off cause I kept dying


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2008)

Just wait till you play One Shot, One Kill on Veteran, Gir. Can you say 'no checkpoints'?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 5, 2008)

Taki said:


> Most people (smart) people, buy COD4 due to its online gameplay.



indeed, but I get bored rather quickly on online games, unless, like in rb6vegas, where you can play the singleplayer levels in coop and the terrorist hunt levels online aswell 

team deathmatch and stuff like that is just fun for short bursts to me


----------



## Fang (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone's thoughts on Dark Sector? It seems that game is finally starting to come together now, after all these years.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

TWF said:


> Anyone's thoughts on Dark Sector? It seems that game is finally starting to come together now, after all these years.



I liked the original idea alot but now it's coming together i'm liking it, even put it in my intro


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaki said:


> If you liked rainbow six you may still want to consider CoD4.



Who doesn't want to consider COD4?...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Century said he didn't.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't. My uncle bought it for me, otherwise i would of passed. Even after playing it i'd wait till it was 30-40 before buying.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, around the start of january it was on sale for 40. Thus, I got it. I almost didn't due to the lack of split screen. Glad I got it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, I´m still not sure if I should get it, it looks 'old' to me -__-
and yeah, the lack of splitscreen scares me of a bit xD
does it have coop on the singleplayer maps online?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Visually I think it curbstomps RSV.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Century said he didn't.



...




crazymtf said:


> I didn't.



....



crazymtf said:


> My uncle bought it for me


Your uncle had to buy it for you too?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 5, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Visually I think it curbstomps RSV.



nice expression (makes me think of gears of war) 

I don´t really give a shit about graphics (pardon the expression)
anyone got a good video of cod4 online? I´m really on the edge on that game ...


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 5, 2008)

^you can youtube it up, but if I judged COD4 just by the video I wouldn't have bought it, I tried it out at my friends house and it was the most intense gaming experience I've ever had so I bought one for myself.

Is there anything you can do about airstrikes?  I hate those, I just started and I always get pit against high ranking players who keep using those.  Airstrkes freaking take up half of the games so I end up hiding in buildings until they are over.


----------



## Taki (Feb 5, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone got a good video of cod4 online? I?m really on the edge on that game ...




If you dont like what you see, you should AT LEAST rent it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought you said it looked old. 

Well, I don't give a shit what you play.


----------



## Taki (Feb 5, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Is there anything you can do about airstrikes?  I hate those, I just started and I always get pit against high ranking players who keep using those.  Airstrkes freaking take up half of the games so I end up hiding in buildings until they are over.



Yes, you can call in your own airstrike (good luck), or, you can equip an RPG with 2 rounds, as a perk.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. I went into the store to buy Mass effect and my uncle came in. I went to the owner who's my friend and i was just asking about future games and such while my uncle was looking at the new games and when one of the guys saw he's like "Picking up a game or gift?" my uncle said "What would you suggest as a gift" and the guy showed him call of duty. So when i go to buy mass effect my uncle buys me cod and pays half of my mass effect bill *Already paid half from pre-ordering* It was really nice of him


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 5, 2008)

Both of my uncles have money problems.

At least the two that I've seen in the past five years.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that.

I'm just about to go into prestige

What's everyone's K/D ratio on COD4? I'm 1.49, I think.

When's Mercenaries 2 coming out?


----------



## RamenLover (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine's 1.29 or something at the moment but it's always rising now I use a better gun.

You're going prestige? Utter nutter.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh god, Someone make a fucking thread on COD4 so we don't have another 5 pages about it. 

Anyway for anyones who interested in stranglehold it's not 30 at gamestop. Worth it if you ask me. And did anyone try turning point? That demo sucked. What the fuck were they thinking on that one?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, sometimes convos about games keep these threads up and alive. 



> I'm just about to go into prestige


 CRAZY MOFO! How quick did you get there? I never plan to do that. 


Guide on how to check for a falcon box.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got home from playing DMC 4 from a friends house. I think the only problem I really have for this game would be the camera (no comment on the dialogue). For old XBox owners this is somewhat more worse than the camera in the Ninja Gaiden XBox game. But it definitely have it's fun factor. I won't consider it a must buy but if you enjoy hack and slash games. This is a good game to pick up.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

It's an action platformer not hack and slash. 

For me, DW is a must buy....there is your hack and slash.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2008)

Potentialflip said:


> Just got home from playing DMC 4 from a friends house. I think the only problem I really have for this game would be the camera (no comment on the dialogue). For old XBox owners this is somewhat more worse than the camera in the Ninja Gaiden XBox game. But it definitely have it's fun factor. I won't consider it a must buy but if you enjoy hack and slash games. This is a good game to pick up.



Worse than the camera in Ninja Gaiden?  Damn, I was planning on buying that game too.  I guess I'll just wait till the price drops.  When a game has bad camera angles I just can't enjoy it.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 6, 2008)

I doubt it is a serious enough problem to break the game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I thought you said it looked old.
> 
> Well, I don't give a shit what you play.



sorry, I meant gameplay wise 

@taki, thanks for the link, checking it out now ^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm, it's pretty frickin modern. It's got like 14 or so game modes. And it's got the killcam. 

Again, do whatever I just wanted to mention that. 

And You all can see the DMC camera in the demo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2008)

14? :0

I´ve never been that bothered by the DMC camera, sure you can´t see what you´re shooting half of the time xD
but in melee the camera does an ok job IMO


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

I just guessed. You've got DM, TDM, dual, oldschool, hardcore, zones, bomb games, and variations there in.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2008)

nice, mass effect news 
damn, those batarians are ugly 
would have been nice with free dowloads, like it was back in the days of unreal torunament. but yeah, I don´t mind too much ~~

they should patch the game, and add some extra armors and weapons aswell though >__>


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, UT3 still has the free user mods. But official stuff is still not free.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2008)

back in the days they used to be 
I remember all those bonus packs unreal tournament used to throw at their fans


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 6, 2008)

How much are those cards that you can buy that come with MS points on them?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 6, 2008)

no idea what the american price is, but if you´re european, check play.com (I think the prize is pretty much the same in the US too on second though) ^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, I don't think anyone mentioned that GoWII is coming.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

Let's set up a Halo 3 online match on friday.Anybody wanna take part?...

(I saw BearSayRoar online a couple of times...)


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

^

Ok?Eh Craztmtf you mind uh taking over?........


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> ^
> 
> Ok?Eh Craztmtf you mind uh taking over?........



What do i do ?


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What do i do ?



IDK ...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

Quite. this template get's old.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 6, 2008)

^

Yup...

_____


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2008)

just popped in DMC4


----------



## raxor (Feb 7, 2008)

little nin said:


> just popped in DMC4



Have a good one

I did^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

Tell us how long the load times are.


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2008)

my electric in my area just turned back on lol, i should make up on lost time, about GoWII, WHEN?!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

Longer load times are actually better, it let's you "catch your breath" and devise new strategies before the level loads. Only impatient short attention span ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would complain about them. They're actually serve a useful gameplay element. Can you do that with the PS3 version of Devil May Cry? No, instead they FORCE you without you having any say whatsoever to wait almost a couple of hours to install a 5 GB file.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

Load times arent bad at all, longest ive encountered was about 2.5 seonds or so.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How much are those cards that you can buy that come with MS points on them?



1600 is 20 bucks

4000 is 50 bucks.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

> longest ive encountered was about 2.5 seonds or so.


 Most excellent. Are these before levels or within?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 7, 2008)

I just heard that _Bully Scholarship Edition_ is coming out on March 4 for the 360.  How much of a controversy do you think this will cause?  If it doesn't cause as much controversy as the _Mass Effect_ "sex scene", then it will finally be confirmed that the media has their priorities mixed up even more than they do now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I just heard that _Bully Scholarship Edition_ is coming out on March 4 for the 360.  How much of a controversy do you think this will cause?  If it doesn't cause as much controversy as the _Mass Effect_ "sex scene", then it will finally be confirmed that the media has their priorities mixed up even more than they do now.



Nah it came out on the PS2 pretty easy and it was a awesome game, ima pick that bitch up again.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 7, 2008)

are there any good hack'n'slash, 2-player splitscreen games for the 360, apart from the Warriors series?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 7, 2008)

NO! Warriors is the only one I know of anywhere. 

Well, ME did not spark a controversy. It got a fox story. Everything is a controversy on Fox.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2008)

99nights and kingdom under fire circle of doom (not RRoD).

but none of them has 2 player split screen. but kingdom under fire has online multiplayer.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you have to use an official XBOX wireless receiver or can you use any type of wireless receiver


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well, ME did not spark a controversy. It got a fox story. Everything is a controversy on Fox.



Maybe controversy was the wrong word to use.  What I meant to say was...I don't know, upset?  Not as large as an uproar, but still debates.  My friend is at a boarding school, and because of the "pornographic content", the game is banned there.  Hell, they even confiscated all the copies of _Mass Effect_ there.  I heard that in Singapore they banned all sales of it because of that twenty second scene.


----------



## Taki (Feb 8, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Do you have to use an official XBOX wireless receiver or can you use any type of wireless receiver



I think its Just the Xbox 360 adapter, thats the one I use.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2008)

You can use any USB wifi adaptor, but I got the 360 one for ease of use purposes and it hooks right onto my console.

Dropping $100 is not awsm though, so if you have another adaptor or don't mind using a different one then go for it.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Kingdom Under Fire: Circle of Doom 
Lost Odyssey 
Halo Wars 
Ninja Gaiden 2 
Splinter Cell: Conviction 
Too Human: Part 1 
Banjo-Kazooie 
Fable 2


----------



## Quagles (Feb 8, 2008)

Bit of a dumb question, is there any possibilities using a hard drive and playing back movies that isn't in HD format somehow, I've been able to playback HD files but other types of files doesn't even show up when I try to play a movie even anyways.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Most excellent. Are these before levels or within?



Both, usually going through a door takes like a second, starting a level takes a couple seconds, starting a boss asecond or two.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> 99nights and kingdom under fire circle of doom (not RRoD).
> 
> but none of them has 2 player split screen. but kingdom under fire has online multiplayer.



in other words : No


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2008)

So I just bought Geometry wars the arcade title, seems addictive.

Achievements look hard D:


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> So I just bought Geometry wars the arcade title, seems addictive.
> 
> Achievements look hard D:


Pure awsm.  I wish Geometry Wars Galaxies could be a XBLA game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone else getting rainbow six vegas 2?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2008)

Okay I am going to buy a fighting, sports, and action game what do you guys suggest


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone else getting rainbow six vegas 2?



Me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

see you on Live when it comes out then  xDDDD


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

VF5 or RRXX, the bigs, and DMC or NGII


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

kaki, what are you doing? dropping game-names?


----------



## Hellion (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh crap I forgot about Rumble Roses is it better thhan the first one?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

finished Mass effect now 
most immersive game ever (easily the best 360 game so far for me)
does it make a big difference if you play as a male or female?


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

I just recently got all of the Mass Effect Achivements.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> finished Mass effect now
> most immersive game ever (easily the best 360 game so far for me)
> does it make a big difference if you play as a male or female?


Your interactions with many NPCs is different, but there is no drastic difference between the sexes.


----------



## little nin (Feb 8, 2008)

i still havent bothered to pick up my mass effect yet, 20 whole mins in


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Your interactions with many NPCs is different, but there is no drastic difference between the sexes.



Yes, when your female you have tits. LOL LESBIAN SCENES.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

I rented Assassin's Creed for awhile.

Goodass game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Your interactions with many NPCs is different, but there is no drastic difference between the sexes.



Roger that ^^
the male voice actor was really good, I might play it through as a girl later, or at least try it to hear the VA ~~

I just loved the sniper skill assassination 
and the shotguns' carnage skill


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Roger that ^^
> the male voice actor was really good, I might play it through as a girl later, or at least try it to hear the VA ~~
> 
> I just loved the sniper skill assassination
> and the shotguns' carnage skill


Sounds like you went soldier?

IMO you remake and go Adept but if you unlocked the shotgun acheivement, you bring that skill over.  Adept + Shotgun = lol.  I played through like eight hours as the caster/shotgun class but it sucked hard and remade Adept and it let me bring over the shotgun skill so I auto won.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> I rented Assassin's Creed for awhile.
> 
> Goodass game.



Nope boring and repetitive.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Nope boring and repetitive.



Wow, you say that about everything.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> Wow, you say that about everything.



nope it seriously is boring and repetive >_> 

Just like 90% of all FPS games.

and with most hack and slash games...DMC is an exception.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

DMC is action. But DW.....yes it's coming soon. 

And AC was boring and repetitive, but impressive in some respects. Good for a romp around a town. Killing lots of people, play the first level or two then skip to the final fight.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> DMC is action. But DW.....yes it's coming soon.
> 
> And AC was boring and repetitive, but impressive in some respects. Good for a romp around a town. Killing lots of people, play the first level or two then skip to the final fight.



DW...... ?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Dynasty fucking warriors, kind of hack and slash. Yeahhh! My must buy for this half of 08.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont Like Dynasty warriors :/ theres no strategy involved.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I like to kick back and kick ass. You can play your chess, sudoku, go, and Gin.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I dont Like Dynasty warriors :/ theres no strategy involved.



Play it on very hard and say that


----------



## Kaki (Feb 8, 2008)

Enemies are very durable and play a bit different then. It helps to level up first....it's a must.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Roger that ^^
> the male voice actor was really good, I might play it through as a girl later, or at least try it to hear the VA ~~



I'm pretty sure that the female Shepard VA is the same person who did Bastilla for the KOTOR series.  Whenever Anderson spoke, I kept on thinking of him as the Arbiter (from Halo 2 and 3).


----------



## crono220 (Feb 9, 2008)

^^The arbiter (Halo series) and Captain Anderson (Mass Effect) are played by the same voice actor... Forgot what his name was, but he was the muslim guy in the riddick movies...

By the way, mass effect is godly, despite some of it's setbacks, such as texture popping, repetive "side mission" planets... The story was great, but I wish it could have been atleast twice as long IMO, to give it a even more epic feel....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Sounds like you went soldier?
> 
> IMO you remake and go Adept but if you unlocked the shotgun acheivement, you bring that skill over.  Adept + Shotgun = lol.  I played through like eight hours as the caster/shotgun class but it sucked hard and remade Adept and it let me bring over the shotgun skill so I auto won.



indeed I did 
I unlocked the assault rifle, and now I?m playing as an infiltrator...it feels kinda wierd to have another face and the same voice now xD
it?s awesome how the achievements affect the game (giving you bonuses and work like unlockables) 



> ^^The arbiter (Halo series) and Captain Anderson (Mass Effect) are played by the same voice actor... Forgot what his name was, but he was the muslim guy in the riddick movies...



oh cool 



> By the way, mass effect is godly, despite some of it's setbacks, such as texture popping, repetive "side mission" planets... The story was great, but I wish it could have been atleast twice as long IMO, to give it a even more epic feel....



I never found the sidemissions that repetetive (lucky me I guess)
and yeah, with such an awesome game, you want it to be longer 
and I?ve come to expect at least 40h+ gameplay time from Bioware xD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2008)

It's still too damn easy to kill off Kaiden, though. Carth v2.0


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's still too damn easy to kill off Kaiden, though. Carth v2.0


Fuck that.  I killed that racist bitch Ashley.  Never once did I ever feel that she didn't need to die.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 9, 2008)

I killed them both. Always banged Liara.



Plus, Ashley isn't a racist, that's impossible in the ME universe. She's a specieist.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's still too damn easy to kill off Kaiden, though. Carth v2.0



 my friend and I always refer to him as carth xD
he had to die though, because he had to protect the bomb >___>
gonna off ashley in the next run-through


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 9, 2008)

Track and field is a pretty fun arcade title.

Achievements are kinda challenging I guess.

I need tips on Geometry wars though if anyone has it D:


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, is that the old nes track & field?


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know it is slightly enhanced graphic wise, it's pretty fun I got a blister fast though from all the buttom smashing.

Not a bad game for 400 points, online is fun but there's lots of people who use turbo controllers which means they rape you and alot of glitchers.

Geometry wars is fun and the achievements are so hard for me.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 9, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I need tips on Geometry wars though if anyone has it D:


Uh well most of what Geometry Wars is must be learned not taught, but the basic idea of the game is that it is all about the multiplier.  When you die, you lose your multiplier, which in turn annihilates the amount of points you get with each kill.  If you find yourself in a situation where you know you won't get out alive, then use a bomb.  You won't get any points for the kills, but you keep your multiplier.

Bombs > Lives


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

lol, I've gotten sore thumbs and callouses from mashing and insense playing but never blisters. Then again I hate the 360 controller. I particularly remember playing the Tekken 2 demo a lot.


----------



## Taki (Feb 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> lol, I've gotten sore thumbs and callouses from mashing and insense playing but never blisters. Then again I hate the 360 controller. I particularly remember playing the Tekken 2 demo a lot.



Yeah, Its not really ergonomic.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

I really want I controller adapter for 360, they had them last gen. 

Has anyone tried plugging a pc usb controller into the 360? Is there one?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2008)

I keep getting an IP error when I try to connect my 360, any advice?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 9, 2008)

Try giving it a hard reset or a few in a row.


----------



## Taki (Feb 9, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I keep getting an IP error when I try to connect my 360, any advice?



Or disconnect and set up your router again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

crono220 said:


> ^^The arbiter (Halo series) and Captain Anderson (Mass Effect) are played by the same voice actor... Forgot what his name was, but he was the muslim guy in the riddick movies...



Yeah, I knew that.  It was just that right before I got Mass Effect, I played a lot of Halo 3 so every time I heard Anderson speak, I got the mental image of the Arbiter placed over his figure.

And on every run through of the game, I let Ashley die (except for one time so I could get her romance subplot).  I hated her attitude towards aliens.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 9, 2008)

it worked setting a manual IP on the 360, and then switch back to automatic 

dl'd the katamari demo, it was beatiful


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, that was one of the better demos available for dl.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 10, 2008)

indeed, too bad it was only 3 minutes long


----------



## Taki (Feb 10, 2008)

Sorry for being dumb, but is Nero's (DMC4) VA the same one as Ichigo (Bleach) VA?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2008)

Taki said:


> Sorry for being dumb, but is Nero's (DMC4) VA the same one as Ichigo (Bleach) VA?



Yes it is.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Taki said:


> Sorry for being dumb, but is Nero's (DMC4) VA the same one as Ichigo (Bleach) VA?



Indeed he is


----------



## Pein (Feb 10, 2008)

Johnny yong Bosch


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 10, 2008)

Do the _Guitar Hero III_ guitars work with _Rock Band_?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2008)

Last thing I heard was that they did on 360, but not PS3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know that they don't work on PS3 because some dispute over who gets the money for the different guitars or something, but I wasn't sure about the 360 version.  Thanks!


----------



## Jotun (Feb 11, 2008)

Nero = Black Ranger

Fact.


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Nero = Black Ranger
> 
> Fact.


thats what he'll be remembered for me I'll remember him for renton


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a problem.My Halo 3 is acting up.I cannot play any level past the first.It has little scratches on it and stuff but I got that fixed today.It looks virtually brand new.It still will not work.Live works fine just campaign doesn't.Can I get help?...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2008)

Sell Halo 3 and play the vastly superior CoD4.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Sell Halo 3 and play the vastly superior CoD4.



Not so popular COD4 though.I'd rather be Master Chief than Soap Macintosh.BTW I'm borrowing it from my friend tommorow...


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, Soap Macintosh HAVE to be one of the most worst names for video games characters ever!

His mother should be slapped for naming her poor kid that! Must be hell of childhood for him, eh!

Anyway, I don't play Halo 3 yet but I think Call Of Duty 4 is much better then Halo 3 cos of that awesome online mode!


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 11, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Anyway, I don't play Halo 3 yet but I think Call Of Duty 4 is much better then Halo 3 cos of that awesome online mode!


Psst. Halo 3 has vastly more sophisticated online features/options.

In case people didn't know, it is okay to simply be tired of Halo.  You _can_ say you like Halo and Call of Duty, but Call of Duty is just the fresh new kid on the block.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 11, 2008)

I like having both games because when I'm bored of one game, I can just play the other game.  I think it's a wise investment to get both of the games.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 11, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I like having both games because when I'm bored of one game, I can just play the other game.  I think it's a wise investment to get both of the games.


Yes.  Truly, those who don't need to choose just one of the games are the winners.  rep ;3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yes.  Truly, those who don't need to choose just one of the games are the winners.  rep ;3



haha, yeah. this should be obvious 

on another note: Rainbow six vegas 2 and brothers in arms hells highway seem to have the same release date (in EU at least)... my poor poor wallet 

have they revealed anything about the online for brothers in arms btw?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Not so popular COD4 though.I'd rather be Master Chief than Soap Macintosh.BTW I'm borrowing it from my friend tommorow...



hmm....supreme combat realism or point-and-click.....i think the realistic game is better


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2008)

Also, it's Mactavish, not Macintosh. And Soap is his nickname, not his given. Name's actually John.


----------



## little nin (Feb 12, 2008)

like it matters


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2008)

LO tomorrow baby, can't wait


----------



## little nin (Feb 12, 2008)

an easy solution is create a hotmail account and put the age as sumfin above 18 then set that as the account for ur xbox live, is that possible?  

it was always my plan


----------



## little nin (Feb 12, 2008)

i see, so a new xbox live account?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

yupp unfortunatly....i dont have to worry about it tho, im already over 18 (19 next month )


----------



## Corruption (Feb 12, 2008)

That sucks, I could've sworn I used my brothers info for the account, he's 19. And even when I tried to change the windows live ID, the message comes up saying that it's unable to connect to xbox live. I guess I have to wait a couple months until I turn 18.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

just wait a few months...you will be there in no time no worries


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

no...its not "chosen", its set by age...and the only way to fix it is by turning 18

edit: btw, can I has recon??


----------



## Akuma (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah my xbox live really sucks, I decided to break my router over my knee. You know cause its a piece of shit linksys...any suggestions on a better one?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

i would say linksys cause i just went from Dlink to Linksys (SOOOOOO MUCH BETTER!!!!) but if you dont want to go back to linksys, you can give Dlink a try....

what was wrong with your router anyway??


----------



## Akuma (Feb 12, 2008)

Iunno, it like stop giving off a signal all the time. Just suddenly stops and disonnects me from live, longest its ever stayed working is a hour and a half.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Iunno, it like stop giving off a signal all the time. Just suddenly stops and disonnects me from live, longest its ever stayed working is a hour and a half.



The same thing happened to me.  It turned out that some rats were chewing some wire that I needed for the connection.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Did you all get the word that ME is coming to PC. 

Well, there's still halo.


----------



## Potentialflip (Feb 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Psst. Halo 3 has vastly more sophisticated online features/options.
> 
> In case people didn't know, it is okay to simply be tired of Halo.  You _can_ say you like Halo and Call of Duty, but Call of Duty is just the fresh new kid on the block.



I don't know...
For me to get in more games faster than I can compared to Halo 3?! It's leveling up system and being rewarded while not original (RSV actually had this first... and they are actually going to modify it for the 2nd game) does put some fun into it. No vehicles but more weapons. And fewer childish banter.

For me who loved playing Counter-Strike back in the day. The original king of LAN FPS Multiplayer. And the joy of Rainbow Six Multiplayer Online. Yeah it's more like Halo is the new kid on the block while CoD 4 is more like something with the old but a newer spin on things.

I enjoy both but I admit I like CoD 4 a whole lot better.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2008)

The best thing to do is to have a lan party, and have 360's running both games.  Then you can just switch games after each round.  That always confuses me; I'm playing CoD 4 and I'm wondering why my shields aren't recharging...only to realize that I don't have shields in this game.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Did you all get the word that ME is coming to PC.
> 
> Well, there's still halo.


BioWare RPGs always go to PC.  The real news would be if it _wasn't_ going to be ported.  Also, Halo's have gone to PC generally around 2-3 years after console.

To me they are console games.  These things usually have that console port feel when playing on PC (obviously).

My PC can't run ME neways ;3



Potentialflip said:


> I don't know...
> For me to get in more games faster than I can compared to Halo 3?! It's leveling up system and being rewarded while not original (RSV actually had this first... and they are actually going to modify it for the 2nd game) does put some fun into it. No vehicles but more weapons. And fewer childish banter.
> 
> For me who loved playing Counter-Strike back in the day. The original king of LAN FPS Multiplayer. And the joy of Rainbow Six Multiplayer Online. Yeah it's more like Halo is the new kid on the block while CoD 4 is more like something with the old but a newer spin on things.
> ...


CoD4's matchmaking doesn't really do anything  Halo 3's actually has to find players that should be somewhat close to your skill level.

CoD4's weapons, while plentiful, are all mostly the same thing.  It works though because it is a modern realistic setting.

In Xbot world there has always been Halo.  I think Call of Duty 4 is the first game to come along that has been universally accepted as true competition.  There have been other good online games besides Halo, but generally not anywhere near as robust with features.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 13, 2008)

So who's getting vegas2?


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yeah my xbox live really sucks, I decided to break my router over my knee. You know cause its a piece of shit linksys...any suggestions on a better one?


my linksys used to be really shit with wireless set up, are you connected through the xbox wireless thing?


Stumpy said:


> BioWare RPGs always go to PC.  The real news would be if it _wasn't_ going to be ported.  Also, Halo's have gone to PC generally around 2-3 years after console.
> 
> To me they are console games.  These things usually have that console port feel when playing on PC (obviously).
> 
> ...


to the bolded part: makes even teams! 

to the rest, i just feel like it's bum sucking to halo 3


Hell On Earth said:


> So who's getting vegas2?


i didn't even play number 1, i might give this 1 a try because all my friends had the first one


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> So who's getting vegas2?



me me me!

(I already asked that question too  )


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I probably won't even DL RSV unless it's revolutionized in some key ways. 



> My PC can't run ME neways ;3


 That's why you got I 360 I see, and thanks for the info.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2008)

I never get tired of KOTORIII rumors :F  This one even implies that it _won't_ be an MMO.  One can only dream...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2008)

No MMORPG KotOR. Can I get a FUCK YES?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2008)

Vegas 2 - sickness. And LO is awesome. Any RPG fan pick this bitch up.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Vegas 2 - sickness.



indeed 



crazymtf said:


> And LO is awesome. Any RPG fan pick this bitch up.




really? gonna have to check it out ^^
how?s the combat system?


----------



## little nin (Feb 13, 2008)

i heared it's like old ff


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

little nin said:


> i heared it's like old ff




Yeah but with timeing elements, like LOD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2008)

It's like older FF's except take away a shit story, ugly design, and so on. LO is everything great.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2008)

LOD?
I never liked the old ff style of combat -__-


----------



## Akuma (Feb 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> LOD?
> I never liked the old ff style of combat -__-



Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Legend of Dragoon.



ok, I?ve never played it .__.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 13, 2008)

From what I've hear, LO is a good game.  However, should I pay full price for it or wait for the price to drop a bit first?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> From what I've hear, LO is a good game.  However, should I pay full price for it or wait for the price to drop a bit first?


If you enjoy that kind of game, I would imagine it is completely worth your $60 considering the JRPG length of the game.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Depends on how many times per day you eat I guess......but if you're not getting 3 meals a day then you probably should put off buying any games at any price, and play the ones you have until the electricity gets cut off. 
Seriously, I felt kinda bad that I played FFXII for hundreds of hours and I never even payed for it. 
I hear it's got some load times that you can snack or work out during.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 13, 2008)

I hated LOD.

It seems like I'm the only one though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Depends on how many times per day you eat I guess......but if you're not getting 3 meals a day then you probably should put off buying any games at any price, and play the ones you have until the electricity gets cut off.
> Seriously, I felt kinda bad that I played FFXII for hundreds of hours and I never even payed for it.
> I hear it's got some load times that you can snack or work out during.



Load times aren't nearly as bad as they say. If you can get past 5-7 seconds for battles it's fine. I am and loving it so far.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Depends on how many times per day you eat I guess......but if you're not getting 3 meals a day then you probably should put off buying any games at any price, and play the ones you have until the electricity gets cut off.
> Seriously, I felt kinda bad that I played FFXII for hundreds of hours and I never even payed for it.
> I hear it's got some load times that you can snack or work out during.



I usually eat twice a day-skip breakfast.  I'm already spending less money on food to save up money.  There's no need to pay six bucks for lunch when you can get full from two $1 chicken sandwiches or something. 

Next time you go to a fast food restaurant or something, see what you want and buy something cheaper.  Do this for about a month, and you'll be amazed with how much money you save.  Then 'I just used that money to buy a game.


----------



## No.1Moose (Feb 14, 2008)

Rainbow 6 is too realistic...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Rainbow 6 is too realistic...



you mean, rainbow six is awesome.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2008)

I think that having Rainbow Six being extremely realistic is a good thing.  It makes the game much more believable and much more challenging.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think that having Rainbow Six being extremely realistic is a good thing.  It makes the game much more believable and much more challenging.



exactly what I think aswell ^^
that and the added tactical gameplay makes it one of, if not my favourite shooter


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 14, 2008)

No.1Moose said:


> Rainbow 6 is too realistic...



Rainbow Six was awesome...the new ones, a bit more arcadey. Still awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Rainbow Six was awesome...the new ones, a bit more arcadey. Still awesome.


mm yeah, but I think the new ones (at least Vegas) was a good step in the right direction.

I still remember the first rainbow six game for the PC. damn how I loved that game 
the amusment park (or was it an aqua world place) rescuing the hostages there was a total bitch


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 14, 2008)

Turok is a pretty fun game, but it gets pretty easy after a while.  However, I still love killing dinos with my knife.  Awesome kill sequences.  Glad I didn't buy the game though; I would have been pretty disappointed for my sixty bucks.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2008)

Two Worlds was the last 360 game I bought, I just rent/borrow everything now unless its stuff like Halo 3 or CoD4.

I was pretty close to buying DMC4, but I saw that my friend had it so I just borrowed that too 

Also, so glad I didn't buy Mass Effect. I expected alot more xD

To be honest LO feels like a realistic Blue Dragon, so I will prolly end up renting that too


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

Donkey show, you have not been on Xbox live in so long  Please visit us all online sometime!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 15, 2008)

Why should he, he has Smash.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 15, 2008)

I haven't seen him on here much either.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Two Worlds was the last 360 game I bought, I just rent/borrow everything now unless its stuff like Halo 3 or CoD4.
> 
> I was pretty close to buying DMC4, but I saw that my friend had it so I just borrowed that too
> 
> ...


Except...well a good story, better battle system, good characters and design...but just like blue dragon


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 15, 2008)

Replaying mass effect on hardcore with my old character now 
level 48 with Spectre master gear, still pretty damn hard sometimes >__>
found an ammo upgrade that puts +500% weapon force and +500% overheating and some extra damage, put it on my sniper for awhile. damn thing overheats in one shot, but it sends people flying. 
took it out and sold it later by mistake now I miss it 
too bad it´s not overly useful to have such slow rate of fire on hardcore xD

and since I have maxed out charisma and threaten (or whatever it´s called) I get some really cool dialouge options in the early part of the game that I couldn´t do before :]

I was surprised I still find weaponry and armor and upgrades that are useful at this stage of the game (probably because of the upped difficulty) but I´m way tired of my green-camo armor. I´ve been wearing it since my first play-through 

I´m gonna play it on the hardest difficulties once I unlock them, basically just because you get avatars for it xD (and  want to max out my character).


----------



## Jotun (Feb 15, 2008)

^

Intimidate or w/e is fucking awesome >_> one of the first few things I maxed.

@Crazymtf:

I'm not saying the games are bad, but I have to be picky of which games I buy cuz I'm low on cash


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2008)

My BD disc got scratched right as I was about to finish it. Any way to fix a disc ?


----------



## Mrs. Hatake (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's my gamer tag... Pirate Hiroko
Though I suck major Live. XD

The new DMC is frickin' sweet. 
I so can't wait for GTA IV


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> found an ammo upgrade that puts +500% weapon force and +500% overheating and some extra damage, put it on my sniper for awhile. damn thing overheats in one shot, but it sends people flying.
> took it out and sold it later by mistake now I miss it
> too bad it?s not overly useful to have such slow rate of fire on hardcore xD



You're talking about High Explosive, I think.  Anyways, you know you can buy back any items that you sell, right?  Just talk to a merchant and move the analog stick over twice (once for sell items and another time to buy back items that you sold).  It may only keep the most recent sells, but it's worth checking out if you want it back.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

@forgotten hero: yeah high explosive IIIV or something like that xD
thanks for the tip, I had forgotten about that 

@Jotun: Intimidate ftw 

does anyone know the name of the best heavy armor for humans in the game (ME) ?
and where to find it?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2008)

Colossus X. Random loot.


----------



## PATRON (Feb 16, 2008)

360 huh? well does anyone else have lost odyssey?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 16, 2008)

Toyblade said:


> 360 huh? well does anyone else have lost odyssey?



you know what...i dont think anybody else here does...we all just talk like we have it in the lost odyssey discussion thread in hopes that we sound smart

//sarcasm

*i just woke up *


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Toyblade said:


> 360 huh? well does anyone else have lost odyssey?



Check the lost Odyssey thread, about 6 members here have it from what i can tell.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Colossus X. Random loot.



isn?t that a Krogan armor?


----------



## Corruption (Feb 16, 2008)

Anyone planning on getting Frontlines: Fuel of War? This game and CoD4 will hold me over until Bad Company for my FPS needs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

fuel of wars looks nice 
I might get it, when does it come out?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> isn?t that a Krogan armor?



I've seen it for Krogan and Human.  I'm not sure about Quarian and Turian variations though.  I love the red and black coloring of Colossus armor.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2008)

Colossus is there for each character. For Wrex I suggest Geth Armoury, though. That shit is fucking hardcore.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Colossus is there for each character. For Wrex I suggest Geth Armoury, though. That shit is fucking hardcore.



haven?t found any geth armor and only one weapon (assault rifle)
Master spectre weapons ftw 

I?m on Virmire now, personally it?s my favourite planet to fight on :]
I went and put three shotgun shells in Wrex's face  ...I just had to see it, I re-loaded the game and talked him out of it.
feels kinda wierd though that I can?t just steal the cure if I want ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Anyone planning on getting Frontlines: Fuel of War? This game and CoD4 will hold me over until Bad Company for my FPS needs.



Yeah i enjoyed it. I'll get it when i get bored of vegas 2.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2008)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Anyone planning on getting Frontlines: Fuel of War? This game and CoD4 will hold me over until Bad Company for my FPS needs.


I wanted to enjoy the game and the fact that they are the first (as far as I know) company to have dedicated servers for an Xbox 360 is really awsm, but from the two demos they have released the game just doesn't seem polished.  I'll mess around on it more, but it seems like I won't be buying this one =\


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 16, 2008)

the demo is out? 

gotta get my Live working again soon.
I´m gonna buy a Router next month if I can afford it ^^
should solve everything ~~


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I wanted to enjoy the game and the fact that they are the first (as far as I know) company to have dedicated servers for an Xbox 360 is really awsm, but from the two demos they have released the game just doesn't seem polished.  I'll mess around on it more, but it seems like I won't be buying this one =\



Multi demo was alot of fun IMO. I had more fun with it then COD4 anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> the demo is out?
> 
> gotta get my Live working again soon.
> I?m gonna buy a Router next month if I can afford it ^^
> should solve everything ~~



Routers make life so much easier.  Start saving up now.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Multi demo was alot of fun IMO. I had more fun with it then COD4 anyway.


It felt like it could have been a lot of fun, but at the same time it just really felt clunky and unrefined.  At least compared to the likes of CoD4 and Halo 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> It felt like it could have been a lot of fun, but at the same time it just really felt clunky and unrefined.  At least compared to the likes of CoD4 and Halo 3.



Well Halo 3 and COD4 budget is like 20 times bigger, lol, but mass effect was also clunky at times. Still a 9/10 game.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well Halo 3 and COD4 budget is like 20 times bigger, lol, but mass effect was also clunky at times. Still a 9/10 game.


Yeah I don't expect every game to have the amount of polish those games do, but at least from what I experience with Frontlines it was bad enough to hamper the experience.  I haven't made any final decisions on the game yet though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey can u guys can rate my my skate reel, all I need is 20 of you to rate my video so I can get the achievement 

time stop


----------



## PATRON (Feb 17, 2008)

my bad dude, still getting use to the gaming dp


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Hey can u guys can rate my my skate reel, all I need is 20 of you to rate my video so I can get the achievement
> 
> time stop



how the hell do you vote?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 17, 2008)

Pein said:


> how the hell do you vote?



The stars just click on them.


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

won't let me


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 17, 2008)

what do u mean it won't let you just click on the stars.


----------



## Pein (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> what do u mean it won't let you just click on the stars.



the stars do nothing


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing for me either, probably need to sign up and be a member of the site.

I'm 2 lazy for that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 17, 2008)

Doesn't work for me either.

Just played the demo to _Turning Point_; it's pretty fun.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> what do u mean it won't let you just click on the stars.


THE STARS

THEY DO NOTHING

Turning point also felt pretty broken to me.  Army of Two and Too Human demos pls.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 17, 2008)

Been waiting on army of two for ages, can't wait for it.

Anyone played The Club? I see a few dudes on my friends list playing it often, any good?


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 17, 2008)

my live ran out


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

that sucks...BUY MOAR!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn march is gonna kill me. With condemned, dark sector, and vegas 2. I dunno if i'll have enough for all of em


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2008)

At least my birthday is in March (meaning that I'll be getting money for presents).  The first game I'll get is Vegas 2, then Condemned, then Dark Sector.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

the next game for me is GTA4..which i should start playing....but first i need to save for a new pair of Oakleys


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Damn march is gonna kill me. With condemned, dark sector, and vegas 2. I dunno if i'll have enough for all of em


I'll be getting dark sector and crisis core and the god of war psp game 
I think i'll buy the rainbow six if I have the cash for it 


Captain Gir said:


> the next game for me is GTA4..which i should start playing....but first i need to save for a new pair of Oakleys



I dunno I never liked gta but I'm compelled to buy gta4


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll buy RB6V2 in march, then I'll be broke for a  while.

I turn 18 three days before GTA4 is released so at least I know I'll have the cash for that.

I'll probably rent Dark Sector.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'll buy RB6V2 in march, then I'll be broke for a  while.
> 
> I turn 18 three days before GTA4 is released so at least I know I'll have the cash for that.
> 
> I'll probably rent Dark Sector.



lol 19 for me a month exactly before GTA4


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2008)

If this is true, then there goes PS3's advantage out of the window

Link removed


-Click Here-


basically here is the title 

Blu-ray Xbox 360 Planned By Microsoft as Early as May?


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If this is true, then there goes PS3's advantage out of the window
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...


:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2008)

^ If you will not contribute to the topic, then do not post at all.. Posts like that are un needed.


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2008)

lol smart house thats like the national enquirer of tech sites

also lots of things get posted that really don't help topics you need to chill


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea I know that, just thought I would post it. Something is going to happen sooner or later along the blu ray lines with Xbox. Espesically since toshibia is not making any more new advancements in the HD DVD line. 


though this thing got me wondering about the next xbox live.





> According to recent a job post Microsoft has begun developing the next generation of online gaming products and services.
> 
> The job description, as advertised on Games on Deck, calls for a program manager to help "build the games, the console interface and logic, and the server support for a totally new Live experience”.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Im thinking about buying UT3 as the next game for my 360, however its broke now and its somewhere in germany for reparations and im not getting it back till march


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Im thinking about buying UT3 as the next game for my 360, however its broke now and its somewhere in germany for reparations and im not getting it back till march



You'll probably have to wait awhile since it's a timed exclusive but its worth the wait I've clocked like 15 hours into multiplayer on ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If this is true, then there goes PS3's advantage out of the window
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



This is good for sony, more money for them.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Pein said:


> You'll probably have to wait awhile since it's a timed exclusive but its worth the wait I've clocked like 15 hours into multiplayer on ps3



Yeah i know but i have played the Beta on my computer and it looked very promising, abd because i have no good shooters on my 360 except for halo 3 im really excited for UT3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> This is good for sony, more money for them.



Sony does not own the rights to blu ray.. Also, the codecs they are using are microsoft owned.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If this is true, then there goes PS3's advantage out of the window
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



something that bothers me about that is that if MS is going to blue ray and put it on the console...wouldnt they have done that a LONG time ago with the HD when that was brand new??


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope there's gonna be more info or visual shit on Don King Presents: Prizefighter. With TFU being delayed again, it's the first game I'll be buying in the next few months.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Miscrosoft just should have marketed HD-DVD better, its their own fault but stepping over to blue-ray will not make much of a difference i know for sure most xbox  ownerds arent planning of buying an blue ray player^^


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

^my friend just did..


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> ^my friend just did..




how much do those things cost?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 18, 2008)

i dunno...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there that much of a difference between Blue-ray and HD?  Because honestly, I don't think the difference is that big.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there that much of a difference between Blue-ray and HD?  Because honestly, I don't think the difference is that big.



That's what I thought so.

I never bother with HD or Blue-Ray formats as I'm more then happy enough with standad DVD.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

> With condemned, dark sector, and vegas 2.


 Personally I'd drop Vegas if I had to delay one, what do you think? 
Again, I don't believe you are running out of money. 



> If this is true, then there goes PS3's advantage out of the window


 Only it may have been that PS3 helped blu ray as much as the reverse. The first link states this as well. 
I'm not sure but would this mean they have to pay the owners of BR tech a little royalty or something?
Furthermore, it would just level out that final technical gap between them. It would be nice if they included a HDD and acted with that possibility when releasing games. The advantage for a system lies in the games. 


> Yeah i know but i have played the Beta on my computer and it looked very promising


 Spoilers: You can play the full version on your PC while your box is away. 

BR is considerable larger than HD DVD. 



> a difference i know for sure most xbox ownerds arent planning of buying an blue ray player


 Because they are teenagers that don't buy movies?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not running out just getting low and vegas is my top one since i love Vegas 1. I'm thinking holding off on darks ector.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

haha, that's funny it's the opposite for me.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Miscrosoft just should have marketed HD-DVD better, its their own fault but stepping over to blue-ray will not make much of a difference i know for sure most xbox  ownerds arent planning of buying an blue ray player^^


I don't feel that it was really Microsoft's responsibility to market HDDVD.  Sure they have the HDDVD addon, but just seems more like a bullet point thing.  "Hey look at us we are HD".  


			
				Deaf Ninja Nerd said:
			
		

> I never bother with HD or Blue-Ray formats as I'm more then happy enough with standad DVD.


*Fucking* agree.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'm not running out just getting low and vegas is my top one since i love Vegas 1. I'm thinking holding off on darks ector.



personally of those three, Vegas 2 is my most anticipated. 
I too loved the first game, I still play it 
gonna pre-order that and Dynasty warriors 6 ^^


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2008)

I just recently started feeling hyped for Vegas 2 and Army of Two.

Vegas because I watched the gameplay vids on IGN and it started reminding me of Rainbow Six 3, and Army of Two because I played Gears co-op and it was really fun ;3


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone seen these videos? They're hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]BPdY3Y5Q9lQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]a2unyvjkLD4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 18, 2008)

My friend just bought a PS3 for the Blue-Ray, and he already has a 360.  I'm gonna laugh at him if Microsoft really does make a Blue-Ray adapter thinge for 360.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 18, 2008)

Zack Fair (Final Fantasy VII: Crisis Core) 

can I get some more votes so I can get this damn achievement I says that I only have one vote 

Also for the ppl that have R6LV that co op story achievement do you have to beat it in a specific order or can you beat it any order you want?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> My friend just bought a PS3 for the Blue-Ray, and he already has a 360.  I'm gonna laugh at him if Microsoft really does make a Blue-Ray adapter thinge for 360.


I dunno... I've heard the PS3 is an excellent Blu-Ray player.  While Xbox 360's media functionalities are nice, I don't think much of them.

Not only will he have a better Blu-Ray player than the 360 is probably capable of being, but he will also have access to the PS3's increasingly more impressive library.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 18, 2008)

You mean he gets to play twice as many exclusive games?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> You mean he gets to play twice as many exclusive games?


I said he has access to both system's library of games and that's what I meant


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya, I just figured over in the ps3 thread that they have about equal number of exclusives. Though, xbox did have a few more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2008)

you know whats cool? Media center + Blu ray player on my Pc... = I can watch the movies! Now I have more respect for media center + 360 combo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, so far he's just used it to watch movies.  He refuses to play Japanese games; he has some personal vendetta against Japanese products (I would call him a racist, but he's half Japanese so I'm not sure if he can hate himself).


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Ya, I just figured over in the ps3 thread that they have about equal number of exclusives. Though, xbox did have a few more.


Ah ok... Wasn't sure if you were trying to get smart with me or smthn there ;3


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Anyone seen these videos? They're hilarious.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BPdY3Y5Q9lQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]a2unyvjkLD4[/YOUTUBE]



you gotta be kidding me....dog! 


dog dog dog dog dog 


man, I wanted to fucking kill him after 1-2 minutes....dawg


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

> you know whats cool? Media center + Blu ray player on my Pc... = I can watch the movies! Now I have more respect for media center + 360 combo.


 What else is cool? A PC that can play games- 90% of the games on xbox. Yes! But I am jealous of the bluray drive if it's a burner.



> Ah ok... Wasn't sure if you were trying to get smart with me or smthn there ;3


 How old are you?


----------



## little nin (Feb 19, 2008)

winamp remote


----------



## Arishem (Feb 19, 2008)

Kaos Studios have bumped Frontlines' multiplayer up from 32 to 50 players on live. I might just get it now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2008)

kaki no need for you to come in here and start a system flame war. I was giving respect to Xbox 360's multimedia capabilities overall.. IF you really want to get into a game to game ratio,  exclusives, and even game sales  I can. Though you would be pretty much sorely disappointed in the facts that will be presented. 


Also yes it is a blu ray burner  they been around for a while now.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> Kaos Studios have bumped Frontlines' multiplayer up from 32 to 50 players on live. I might just get it now.



50 players sounds nice


----------



## Arishem (Feb 19, 2008)

Frontlines could kick a lot of ass with some polish.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope it will, if so I´ll get it 
is the demo still only for gold members on Live?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2008)

You guys suck


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 19, 2008)

damnit I bought rock band in America since most american 360 games work on pal 360's 

...except for this one >_<


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2008)

^^Ouch (what?)

^Ouch


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Feb 19, 2008)

is there going to be a bluray drive add on for the 360, after hddvd got wtfpwnd by sony


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 19, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> damnit I bought rock band in America since most american 360 games work on pal 360's
> 
> ...except for this one >_<



ouch that sucks!!!



ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> is there going to be a bluray drive add on for the 360, after hddvd got wtfpwnd by sony



we dont know yet...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2008)

Frontlines is a horrible game. Does anyone have DIRT I need someone to help me get these online achievements quickly.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 19, 2008)

I can easily see Microsoft creating an add-on for Blue-ray.  And 50 people on Frontline sounds awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Frontlines is a horrible game. Does anyone have DIRT I need someone to help me get these online achievements quickly.


Someone's an achievement whore (;3=


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Someone's an achievement whore (;3=



He's in one of those competitions. On XBOX360voice or whatever. 

And nobody plays dirt breakdown, it sucked.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I can easily see Microsoft creating an add-on for Blue-ray.  And 50 people on Frontline sounds awesome.



yeah lol

as for the multiplayer, can the bandwith and stuff be able to stand 50 players in one match??



Stumpy said:


> Someone's an achievement whore (;3=


----------



## Arishem (Feb 19, 2008)

Kaos has a bunch of servers prepared just for that.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> yeah lol
> 
> as for the multiplayer, can the bandwith and stuff be able to stand 50 players in one match??


Yup.  Player hosted servers are terrible, but their dedicated servers with 32 players on the demo ran well.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm whoring cuz I'm in one of these comps, Does ne one have DiRT?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Fuck dirt, but 50 players in a fight sounds cool. 

Oh, and SSJ, hit me with your exclusive game lowdown if you wish. I just tried to do one and I'm interested.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2008)

I couldn't get into Dirt.  What place are you in the competition so far?


----------



## Arishem (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow, I pulled the cheapest shit in Frontlines. At the beginning of the game, I kept to the right of Streets until I reached the end of the map, which is the spawn point for Red Star Alliance players. After that I setup a fixed grenade launcher at the very back and 'naded everyone who spawned. I took out ten of them before they figured out where the fire was coming from. It was epic.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Fuck dirt, but 50 players in a fight sounds cool.
> 
> Oh, and SSJ, hit me with your exclusive game lowdown if you wish. I just tried to do one and I'm interested.



go fuck yourself.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 20, 2008)

I wonder if Microsoft is going to announce, or has announced by now, a price drop during the GDC keynote today.  

And I saw this on NeoGaf: 



> A massive world exclusive lands in the next issue of Xbox World 360.
> 
> And you can glimpse it here - first. Yep, over the next two weeks, until our spanking new issue goes onsale, we're going to play an oh-so-cryptic game of name the, er, game. Read on for more...
> 
> Here's how it works: every day we'll show you a new section of a dazzling screenshot from this MEGA-EXCLUSIVE Xbox 360 game, tempting and teasing you while at the same time reminding you (probably pretty frequently) that the next issue of Xbox World 360 is the only place to find it. Reckon you know what it is? Want to hazard a guess? Get over to our forum and discuss it NOW.



(...screenshots here...) 

Most notably, 





Goldeneye? O_O What else could it be?


----------



## little nin (Feb 20, 2008)

no idea


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

it´s Ice climber


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> go fuck yourself.


Hey kid, keep your achievement whoring to yourself if your going to have that attitude.  Don't expect random people on the internet to give a shit about you.

YouTube of videogames confirmed with "Xbox Live Community Games".


lulz XNA games on Zune as well.

Ninja Gaiden 2 will have the ability to record gameplay videos and upload them to Xbox Live.  Not for everyone, but will be interesting.

Ninja Gaiden 2 *release date* is "June 2008".


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 20, 2008)

GDC keynote is available through Live Text on eurogamer.net



> A very angry boss man complains about Ryu. The game's out in June 2008. Apologies for the technical problems by the way - you have crippled our web-server, apparently. How dare you? Itagaki reiterates that the game's 360-exclusive. "Early June around the world," comes a translation. Specifically in the US it'll be out on 3rd June.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Fable 2 co-op confirmed D:

"Co-op is available throughout Fable 2 - you can pull in another player at any time in the game."

Hopefully it is as seamless as Burnout Paradise.

Gears 2 CG bullshit n_n.  November indeed. Resistance vs. Gears will be juicy.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 20, 2008)

Gears of War 2 announced.  



> RIght then, so far it's not in-game. Chainsaw bayonet clashes above heads, like saberlock in Star Wars games, and Marcus flips the gun upside down and uses it to skewer the Locust. It's all on a bloody background, and now we have a skull outline. "Gears of War 2." Epic logo. The end.





> "Gears 2 is going to be bigger, better and far more badass than the first one." *This November, 2008.*




That was it. >.>


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2008)

hmm, it was popular before halo came out, so if they jazz it up it could do well. Not like this was unexpected though.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 20, 2008)

is there a trailer for gears 2 yet??


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kaki said:


> hmm, it was popular before halo came out, so if they jazz it up it could do well. Not like this was unexpected though.


It will do well no doubt, but really Gears 2 is probably on the bottom of my want list.

FUCKING co-op in Fable 2.

Here's some Joystiq articles I guess:

Xbox Live Community Arcade


XNA Games Coming to Zune


Ninja Gaiden 2:  June 3rd for US


Gears of War 2 announced




Captain Gir said:


> is there a trailer for gears 2 yet??


All they showed at the conference was a CG trailer which will probably end up on the net soon.  Hopefully we will get some gameplay later in GDC, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2008)

Right, but co op is WOW.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Fable 2 sounds hot, ima watch all the videos.
> 
> Gears will suck. Resistance 2 will shit all over it then take a piss on it before leaving.


That wasn't really necessary...  We get it.  You don't care for Gears at all.  Honestly, I only liked it on co-op, but there's no reason to make a fool of yourself with comments like that.

Both games will bring more of what has already been brought.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That wasn't really necessary...  We get it.  You don't care for Gears at all.  Honestly, I only liked it on co-op, but there's no reason to make a fool of yourself with comments like that.
> 
> Both games will bring more of what has already been brought.



Was necessary. Can't keep your feelings within, not good for your health  

Any release date for fable 2? I know NG2 got one for June.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Was necessary. Can't keep your feelings within, not good for your health
> 
> Any release date for fable 2? I know NG2 got one for June.


There are plenty of other healthy ways of getting your message out there.

No Fable 2 date ;(  Just the tentative '08 release.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2008)

@crazy,  no it was not necessary and you been reported for basically trolling. Watch what you say crazy.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2008)

> Both games will bring more of what has already been brought.


Resistance 2 seems to be bringing A LOT more, so I figure we can hope for more from gears as well.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Resistance 2 seems to be bringing A LOT more, so I figure we can hope for more from gears as well.


You mean A LOT more people? ;3

Much respect to Insomniac, but I would have to play that before I believe it.  I have always believed more does not equal better.

edit: oh... right... 360 thread


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2008)

From what I've seen for games shown. 

Fable 2 = Nice looking. 
Gears = You know
Ninja Gaiden 2 = More of the first, good. 
Alone in the dark 5 = Does anyone see the clips? This game looks fucking great.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> From what I've seen for games shown.
> 
> Fable 2 = Nice looking.
> Gears = You know
> ...


It does look fucking great.  Or in the very least it looks ambitious.  Seems like a more Horror focused RE4 kind of game.  Not to mention all the thing's their engine is supposed to do.

edit:
IGN article on Fable 2 Co-op


6 Fable 2 GDC images:


5 new images and 1 new trailer for Ninja Gaiden 2:


edit:  OH MY GOD that Ninja Gaiden video was so awesome.  A simply _massive_ environment.  The graphics are looking good instead of so-so now.

and also,


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 20, 2008)

Fable 2 is going to be the bomb-diggity. I wonder if you can play as a lesbian. Or have a harem. That'd be cool. A harem of redheaded wenches.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

Coop in fable 2 is the best news since the announcement of sliced bread


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Coop in fable 2 is the best news since the announcement of sliced bread


Agree, but I don't think there is any _official_ word of the co-op being online.  Surely though it will be.  Pretty cool that it will work locally though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Was this footage of NGII posted already?

the "I'm a gonna kill u ded now" look


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Agree, but I don't think there is any _official_ word of the co-op being online.  Surely though it will be.  Pretty cool that it will work locally though.



yeah, but it wasn?t denied either


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fable 2 is going to be the bomb-diggity. I wonder if you can play as a lesbian. Or have a harem. That'd be cool. A harem of redheaded wenches.



That would be epic.  The closest game that came to having a harem was Jade Empire because you could end up with two of the female characters.  Mhm...a harem...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

you guys need to get laid 
or play mass effect again


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Was this footage of NGII posted already?
> 
> the "I'm a gonna kill u ded now" look


Yes.  It was.  It is even better in HD.  I no longer have any doubts in my mind the the game might be a little light on the graphics side of things.

Speculation:  Looks like Fable 2's "last innovation" that is to be unveiled at E3 '08 is going to be the way characters "morph" throughout the game.  By morph he means get thin, fat, buff, etc.

Well, he said he was going to show that at E3, but he didn't say that was going to be the last innovation.  I'm just going with that ;3.  I got this from the IGN video you should all watch.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yes.  It was.  It is even better in HD.  I no longer have any doubts in my mind the the game might be a little light on the graphics side of things.



Link to HD version?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2008)

Wait Fable co-op is basically a friend is only a henchman? wtf?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

You can't have both players going through their own stories at the exact same time.  What if one player just started and the other is either done or near the end of the game?  It seems like you basically import your character with all his stats, items, etc to help the host in his/her own journey.  Also, this is just "couch" co-op.  We haven't seen online co-op yet, so don't rule anything out just yet.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Speculation:  Looks like Fable 2's "last innovation" that is to be unveiled at E3 '08 is going to be the way characters "morph" throughout the game.  By morph he means get thin, fat, buff, etc.
> 
> Well, he said he was going to show that at E3, but he didn't say that was going to be the last innovation.  I'm just going with that ;3.  I got this from the IGN video you should all watch.



no, we already had that in fable 1 ~~
besides, the magick hasn´t been revealed, heck they haven´t even shown what the fucking 3rd [attack] button will do O___o

hopefully this means magick won´t be as boring and cliché as in fable 1.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> no, we already had that in fable 1 ~~
> besides, the magick hasn´t been revealed, heck they haven´t even shown what the fucking 3rd [attack] button will do O___o
> 
> hopefully this means magick won´t be as boring and cliché as in fable 1.


Three attack buttons = Melee, Gun, and Magic.  Molyneux has been completely open about that.  But yeah we haven't actually seen magic yet.

Fable 1's weak excuse for "morphing" was nothing more than aging and getting buff when you put points into strength or whatever.  You didn't actually get fat if all you ate were apple pies, but if you looked at your Bio it would say you were "Obese".  They can improve on that in _so_ many ways and I would love to see what they have up their sleeves.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2008)

> Wait Fable co-op is basically a friend is only a henchman? wtf?


 We'll see how it goes. I remember making the co op in Klanoha two work and player two had to just be your ring or something. We took turns too.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 20, 2008)

@stumpy, yeah but the morphing thing woulnd´t be such a big announcement since it was pretty much there in the first game (you got scars,grew old, muscular etc) and since they haven´t shown of the magic at all yet it might be a clue as to what the next big thing will be. or at least it might be related to it ~~


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2008)

He already said how there was room for improvement. 
I think it may be cool.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> you guys need to get laid
> or play mass effect again



Don't tell me that you (if you're male) never imagined what it would be like to have a harem.  Besides, if I had a harem to use, do you think I would be posting on this website or spending my time with my harem?



Stumpy said:


> Fable 1's weak excuse for "morphing" was nothing more than aging and getting buff when you put points into strength or whatever.  You didn't actually get fat if all you ate were apple pies, but if you looked at your Bio it would say you were "Obese".  They can improve on that in _so_ many ways and I would love to see what they have up their sleeves.



Like in GTA: SA...I think it was that one.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 20, 2008)

Gears better have four player co op.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II GDC demo coming??
Which makes solid rock feel like jelly.

DO WANT


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 21, 2008)

blood and gore FTW!


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's to hoping the EU retail won't be censored.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

when´s the demo out?


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 21, 2008)

It said coming soon.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Feb 21, 2008)

cant wait for gears sequel!!!
btw is devil may cry worth getting or shud i wait for gta4. .??


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> when?s the demo out?


All we can speculate is that it will be out before the end of GDC at best.  Keep in mind though that technically that wasn't a confirmation of a demo.


ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> cant wait for gears sequel!!!
> btw is devil may cry worth getting or shud i wait for gta4. .??


Play the demo.  You decide.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

So far for 2008 we got 

LO
Too Human
GTA4 ( Extra content)
Banjoo 3
Tales of Vesperia
Gears of War 2
Fable 2
Ninja Gaiden 2


I might have missed more but those are on my "want" / have list for 360.. Pretty good year.


----------



## little nin (Feb 21, 2008)

gears of war 2


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So far for 2008 we got
> 
> LO
> Too Human
> ...



you forgot rainbow six vegas 2 and DW6 
and brothers in arms hells highway ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> you forgot rainbow six vegas 2 and DW6
> and brothers in arms hells highway ^^



hehe I am not big fan of DW6. But ya those two games are other high profile titles.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So far for 2008 we got
> 
> LO
> Too Human
> ...


More importantly, you forgot Ninja Gaiden ;3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

^ ah thats right I forgot that one!! *Adds*


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> cant wait for gears sequel!!!
> btw is devil may cry worth getting or shud i wait for gta4. .??



It depends, DMC4 is just kick-ass its a good follow up for DMC3 and for me already one of the best games of 2008, (will have to get into line after Fallout 3 and GoW2) GTA4 is th elong expextedfollow up from San Andreas, but my  feeling is that it isnt going to bring a lot of new features in gameplay and that iw ill bu much repeating san andreas but with updated engine and graphics^^


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd be surprised if Fallout 3 actually makes it out this year.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 21, 2008)

I'd like to see Alan Wake released in 2008, SSJ.


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'd be surprised if Fallout 3 actually makes it out this year.



well i dont think its gonna make 'fall 2008' but im expecting it around christmas. well atleast i hope it will^^


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'd like to see Alan Wake released in 2008, SSJ.


I just want to see the fucking game again.  It doesn't have to come out in 2008, but let us see how its coming along =\


----------



## Nero (Feb 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I just want to see the fucking game again.  It doesn't have to come out in 2008, but let us see how its coming along =\



i shouldnt be expecting it in 2008, its jsut to damn silent around the game, 2009 should be safer to put your bets on


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 21, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I just want to see the fucking game again.  It doesn't have to come out in 2008, but let us see how its coming along =\



I'm hoping Microsoft/Remedy will WOW us with Alan Wake. There's little to no recent information on it's development, which may be for the better. The more speculation, the more AW will draw attention, the more hype will be created, the better sales will be in the end. I hope Microsoft's strategy is along those lines. 

You are right. I'm also craving for information. If a tidbit becomes available somehow, I'll be all over it, for sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

I want alane wake in 2008 but I doubt it will... I'm thinking Q1 2009.  I think they will start showing alot of the game this year though.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2008)

Lost Odyssey,
Halo Wars, 
Ninja Gaiden 2, 
Too Human: Part 1, 
Banjo-Kazooie, 
Fable 2, 
Tales of vesperia, 
Dark Messiah of Might & Magic: Elements
Infinite undiscovery
Gears of War 2


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

I´ve never though of DW as a high profile game xD
but yeah it has alot of fans ~~

and I hope to god fallout 3 will come this year...and have coop 

what is this game Tales of vesparia? jrpg?
gonna check it out.

my list would look more like:
rainbow six vegas 2
Dynasty warriors 6
Fable 2
Brothers in arms, hells highway
Ninja gaiden 2 
borderlands
army of two
Fallout 3 (if it comes this year)

some other cool looking games:
Elveon
Guilty Gear 2: Overture
Huxley (maybe....)
Mafia 2
Operation flashpoint 2
Project Offset


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to be broke for months if I buy all the games I want.


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 21, 2008)

GTA 4 , Gears Of War 2, Ninja Gaiden 2, Fallout 3, Fable 2, Vegas 2, Alan Wake are some of the games I'm looking forward too. I'd prob get GTA on PS3 and Fallout on PC but everything else is the same.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

^ do not want the extra content for GTa4?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuck I don't play the story mode anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> GTA 4 , Gears Of War 2, Ninja Gaiden 2, Fallout 3, Fable 2, Vegas 2, Alan Wake are some of the games I'm looking forward too. I'd prob get GTA on PS3 and Fallout on PC but everything else is the same.


Yea ;3  PS3 doesn't get GTA episodic content.  Be smart and just get the 360 version.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2008)

That is if you are one who plays the content in the first place. If it was stuff I could use outside of the story I would be tempted. So far it does not seem like that. 
That's just me...


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 22, 2008)

Kaki said:


> That is if you are one who plays the content in the first place. If it was stuff I could use outside of the story I would be tempted. So far it does not seem like that.
> That's just me...


If you have both a PS3 and a 360, why get the PS3 version?  Other than perhaps some may have more/better friends to play with on PS3 the games will be identical... except that with 360 you'll have the option of expanding your game a bit.  Having the option is nice.  Maybe it won't be something you pick up immediately, but one day you might just be in the mood for more.

If you just have a PS3 and like GTA games then by all means get that version.

Meh I guess that is how I see it anyways.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you have both a PS3 and a 360, why get the PS3 version?  Other than perhaps some may have more/better friends to play with on PS3 the games will be identical... except that with 360 you'll have the option of expanding your game a bit.  Having the option is nice.  Maybe it won't be something you pick up immediately, but one day you might just be in the mood for more.
> 
> If you just have a PS3 and like GTA games then by all means get that version.
> 
> Meh I guess that is how I see it anyways.



I think that's the logical way to see it; you pay the same price but with one thing you get more.  Unless the PS3 version costs less, but I doubt it.  The only reason you wouldn't buy something that has extra content is if you're friends have the other version.  I mean, I pre-ordered Halo 3 at Target instead of Amazon because I got a free Master Chief model game piece thinge (like a Warhammer model).  That thing is still in my car somewhere.


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

Scared Link said:


> GTA 4 , Gears Of War 2, Ninja Gaiden 2, Fallout 3, Fable 2, Vegas 2, Alan Wake are some of the games I'm looking forward too. I'd prob get GTA on PS3 and Fallout on PC but everything else is the same.




im agreeing with this list^^

my collection of 360 games is going to expend with some very very nice games this year


----------



## Pein (Feb 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you have both a PS3 and a 360, why get the PS3 version?  Other than perhaps some may have more/better friends to play with on PS3 the games will be identical... except that with 360 you'll have the option of expanding your game a bit.  Having the option is nice.  Maybe it won't be something you pick up immediately, but one day you might just be in the mood for more.
> 
> If you just have a PS3 and like GTA games then by all means get that version.
> 
> Meh I guess that is how I see it anyways.



I tend to stray from 3rd party single player games on 360 because of reliability issues


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 22, 2008)

*GOLDENEYE IS MOTHERFUCKING CONFIRMED!!!!*


----------



## little nin (Feb 22, 2008)

my 360 keeps on crashing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

You know the reliability issue with 360's should not be an excuse because you get it repaired for free. Plus they dropped the percentage from 30% down to 15% and still going down ( its because all the old systems are still out).


----------



## little nin (Feb 22, 2008)

can you say it keeps on crashing and get it repaired?


1 red light just came up -_-'


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2008)

Here is info from microsoft about GTA4 content




> GTAIV DLC
> 
> * When MS says exclusive, they mean that no other system can have DLC content for GTAIV
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 22, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Here is info from microsoft about GTA4 content



will it be like oblivion DLC where its a HUGE thing??


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> *GOLDENEYE IS MOTHERFUCKING CONFIRMED!!!!*



Well, that should really keep our minds  of of Gears2^^


----------



## little nin (Feb 22, 2008)

is there any way to force on  3 red lights?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 22, 2008)

Yes, drop your xbox untill a piece of the hardware get loose and falls out of place.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 22, 2008)

Just received the 3 red lights


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 22, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Just received the 3 red lights



Well there goes one month of xbox. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

little nin said:


> is there any way to force on  3 red lights?



threat your xbox with puting the Avatar:Legend of Aang game in it^^


----------



## Akuma (Feb 22, 2008)

MY XBOX KEEPS FREEZING UP, NO RED LIGHTS


Makes it difficult to play games like LO


----------



## Nero (Feb 22, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Well there goes one month of xbox. Welcome to the club.



well they give you a free month membership anyway^^


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 22, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> well they give you a free month membership anyway^^



true but when its gone for 2 months you only get one back.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 22, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Well there goes one month of xbox. Welcome to the club.





MS and their shitty refurbs and with their shitty hardware. They should be promoting how functional their hardware should be instead of this live and all these fucking games.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 22, 2008)

Champions Online has piqued my interest. All I need to decide now is whether to be a hero or villain once the game is released.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 22, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> Champions Online has piqued my interest. All I need to decide now is whether to be a hero or villain once the game is released.



Villain.  Villains almost always have the better role in the game.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2008)

> If you have both a PS3 and a 360, why get the PS3 version?


Depends on the nature of the content, if it's just episodic like it seems to be, I'd rather just use the PS controller to play it. There is still no way to use a PS2 like USB controller or anything yet right?



> * It will be bigger than a lot of people think. GTA3 Vice City and San Andreas were basically expansions of GTA3. Think of the DLC that way. We are talking major expansion for GTAIV
> * No price has been discussed yet. It’s up to Rockstar on whether or not they will charge for it
> * If successful, DLC may be the new way to deliver GTA expansions


 That's very different than what I last heard. I guess I'll have to follow it. I'd really like DW to use that idea.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 23, 2008)

APB looks ABAP baby. GTA MMO YES PRZ

GTA4 big ass DLC is kewl, paying a stupid amount of money for each pack, is not.

I say the same to the new Halo 3 map pack coming out, while Ghost Town does look epic, I don't want to pay for 1 cool map and 2 shitty ones.


----------



## ₪Blaze₪ (Feb 23, 2008)

After a month of my 360 gone it has finally returned and all interest for it lost until a real big thing hits the shelves.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2008)

Bunch of great games are coming out next month.  Ninja Gaiden 2 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2, just to name a few.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Bunch of great games are coming out next month.  Ninja Gaiden 2 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2, just to name a few.



Who the fuck told u that NG2 is coming out next month


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2008)

The XNA games are surprsingly good. Dishwasher = Viewtiful Joe + Devil May Cry 

It's pure crack


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Bunch of great games are coming out next month.  Ninja Gaiden 2 and Rainbow Six Vegas 2, just to name a few.



Ninja Gaiden 2 is going to take a bit longer lol...


----------



## Fang (Feb 23, 2008)

Viewtiful Joe is on XBL now?


----------



## Nero (Feb 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> Viewtiful Joe is on XBL now?



Not on my console :S


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Well, i think Viewtifull joe looked better..



Viewtifull Joe was that comic type moive game right? That game was fun.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 23, 2008)

Are there any turned base rpg's for 360?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

Umm its called bueatiful ummm damn i forgot.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 23, 2008)

damn I can't get into Lost Odyssey like I did with Blue Dragon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Just received the 3 red lights



damn...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Umm its called bueatiful ummm damn i forgot.



Beautiful Katamari?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Beautiful Katamari?



katamari isn?t turn based 

actually I can?t think if any turned based game for the 360,unless you count arcade games ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

Blue Dragon and Enchanted Arms are turn-based, aren't they? And Lost Odyssey?


----------



## Scared Link (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah and Eternal Sonata or something like that


----------



## Masurao (Feb 23, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Are there any turned base rpg's for 360?



Yes there are a few..varying in quality. 360 has 3 that I can think of at the moment. If you like action RPG's..I believe Eternal Sonata falls in that category as the the game "The Last Remant" coming out at some point(not fo a while now though.)
*
Turn-Based:*
Enchanted Arms(unsure if this is turn based fully or not
Blue Dragon
Lost Oddesey


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 23, 2008)

oooh, I forgot Jrpgs >__<
sorry 'bout that


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 23, 2008)

anyone up for call of duty or something, were bothering people with techno music?


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Feb 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Yes there are a few..varying in quality. 360 has 3 that I can think of at the moment. If you like action RPG's..I believe Eternal Sonata falls in that category as the the game "The Last Remant" coming out at some point(not fo a while now though.)
> *
> Turn-Based:*
> Enchanted Arms(unsure if this is turn based fully or not
> ...



jrpgs is unfortunately the most deprived genre on the 360. blue dragon is the only decent title of those you mentioned, but stil dosent come close to FF  and eternal sonata is poor unless ur a a classical music buff


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 23, 2008)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> jrpgs is unfortunately the most deprived genre on the 360. blue dragon is the only decent title of those you mentioned, but stil dosent come close to FF  and eternal sonata is poor unless ur a a classical music buff



LO is fantasitc


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> jrpgs is unfortunately the most deprived genre on the 360. blue dragon is the only decent title of those you mentioned, but stil dosent come close to FF  and eternal sonata is poor unless ur a a classical music buff



FF VII, VIII, X, X-2 and XII are shit.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm glad your of a slightly older generation but I loved 12.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

IX was the finest FF since VI.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 23, 2008)

I actually liked FF IX better than VIII.  I liked VIII better than VII though.  While VII did have a better storyline, I liked the gameplay of VIII better.  Think there's a chance of being able to dl any of the FF games through Live, kinda like what they did with Goldeneye?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 23, 2008)

I seriously fucking doubt it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> IX was the finest FF since VI.



Lol...

It's funny how FF fans are basically two groups. One who like the old ones and 9 and then theres the other fans. I never seen anyone who loves them all.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lol...
> 
> It's funny how FF fans are basically two groups. One who like the old ones and 9 and then theres the other fans. I never seen anyone who loves them all.



I like the old ones and 9, but I also am kind of fond of 7 and 10. 8 sucked


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2008)

YES! . . . NO! , but you can play any of them on playstation. And before 8 you can play on PC or GBA.


----------



## JonnyCake (Feb 23, 2008)

Army of Two went from looking awesome, to looking disappointing, to looking awesome once again. I am just happy they don't beat around the bush (lolz) about how you are fighting Al-Qaeda.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2008)

JonnyCake said:


> *Army of Two went from looking awesome, to looking disappointing, to looking awesome once again. *I am just happy they don't beat around the bush (lolz) about how you are fighting Al-Qaeda.



Haha i thought the same.


----------



## JonnyCake (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe its the fact we had all those First Person/Third Person shooters came out at one time and now that most of those have already been raped by gamers this seems like it can stand out on it's own with it's "wackiness"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Meh, it still looks pretty good.  Not good enough to buy, but good enough to rent.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2008)

Feel my pain

_vervex_


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm actually pretty glad you got them, maybe it will keep you out of this thread for a while


----------



## little nin (Feb 24, 2008)

towel trick or send that shit off, i want to feel ur pain soon for a new 360


----------



## Jotun (Feb 24, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn I can't get into Lost Odyssey like I did with Blue Dragon.



It's missing that extra something like I thought it would lol

That Dishwasher Samurai game is so smooth


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF VII, VIII, X, X-2 and XII are shit.




FF VII had an awesome hero and villain. A good storyline. Good graphics for playstation one. The cut scenes were freaking beautiful especially with the robots coming out of the ground.

There are a lot of games way shittier than final fantasy vii  even right now games that are still coming out. They lack the challenging and fun gameplay. Its all about gameplay.

I have a feeling you go for graphics over storyline and gameplay but to each his own.

If you think FF XI > FFVII you are on crack.

FF 7 is probably the best besides ff6 and japans final fantasy 3.  FFX was pretty good too.

and why the hell are we talking about playstation games in an xbox thread?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

TheRisingPhoenix said:


> FF VII had an awesome hero and villain. A good storyline. Good graphics for playstation one. The cut scenes were freaking beautiful especially with the robots coming out of the ground.
> 
> There are a lot of games way shittier than final fantasy vii  even right now games that are still coming out. They lack the challenging and fun gameplay. Its all about gameplay.
> 
> ...



Because someone said there were no FF-quality RPG's out on 360.

Also, you are retarded if you think so highly of VII. Cloud and Sephiroth were NOT awesome characters, they were mediocre as fuck. The story-line was also meh, and the hype that the fucking game gets is off the fucking chart. It's worse than the hype Halo 3 got. FF X was pure fucking fan-fiction. IX > all FF since VI. Hell, even Sakaguchi likes IX the most. And I go for graphics over story-line? HAHAHAHAHA. Seriously, get your head out of your arse. There've been shitloads of superior games coming out since VII, and it will continue to be that way. It's not as good as you like to delude yourself to being.

Hell, you're probably the asinine piece of faecal matter that thinks that Sephiroth could take on Onslaught and win easily.


----------



## little nin (Feb 24, 2008)

argh when the xbox starts dying it really takes the piss -_-'


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because someone said there were no FF-quality RPG's out on 360.
> 
> Also, you are retarded if you think so highly of VII. Cloud and Sephiroth were NOT awesome characters, they were mediocre as fuck. The story-line was also meh, and the hype that the fucking game gets is off the fucking chart. It's worse than the hype Halo 3 got. FF X was pure fucking fan-fiction. IX > all FF since VI. Hell, even Sakaguchi likes IX the most. And I go for graphics over story-line? HAHAHAHAHA. Seriously, get your head out of your arse. There've been shitloads of superior games coming out since VII, and it will continue to be that way. It's not as good as you like to delude yourself to being.
> 
> Hell, you're probably the asinine piece of faecal matter that thinks that Sephiroth could take on Onslaught and win easily.




Name me some better rpg games that were better than final fantasy 7 or 10. And it cant be another final fantasy game.

The only ones that come to mind are vagrant story and chrono trigger and maybe secret of mana.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

TheRisingPhoenix said:


> Name me some better rpg games that were better than final fantasy 7 or 10. And it cant be another final fantasy game.
> 
> The only ones that come to mind are vagrant story and chrono trigger and maybe secret of mana.



Mass Effect, KotOR I & II, all Shin Megami Tensei games, Chrono Trigger, Legend of Dragoon, Tactics Ogre, Fable, Baldur's Gate I & II, Neverwinter Nights, Fallout, Ultima, .hack//, Oblivion, Xenosaga, Boktai, Breath of Fire.


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

baldurs gate wasnt that great if you are talking on the pc and i dont think breath of fire is that great.

also surely you must have like the shining force games for genesis.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

Never had the Genesis, so no.

And Baldur's Gate _was_ that great. It pretty much revived the CRPG-genre.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Mass Effect, KotOR I & II, all Shin Megami Tensei games, Chrono Trigger, Legend of Dragoon, Tactics Ogre, Fable, Baldur's Gate I & II, Neverwinter Nights, Fallout, Ultima, .hack//, Oblivion, Xenosaga, Boktai, Breath of Fire.



awesome choices 
just add icewind dale 1 & 2 aswell, not as great as great as BG but still addictive
and planescape torment is a damn classic in my book and miles better than FF7 and 10 ~~

and yeah, Baldurs gate (pc version for the love of god) was THAT great, best fucking rpg ever 
I can´t wait for Dragon age to come out


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Mass Effect, KotOR I & II, all Shin Megami Tensei games, Chrono Trigger, Legend of Dragoon, Tactics Ogre, Fable, Baldur's Gate I & II, Neverwinter Nights, Fallout, Ultima, .hack//, Oblivion, Xenosaga, Boktai, Breath of Fire.



I have no problem with people with opinions. If you like these games more then FF that's cool. But dude...do i seriously see "Xenosaga" on there and not Xenogears? First of all i don't see how people like that crap story of Xenosaga but if you do thats fine. But Xenosaga there and not Xenogears? You make me cry...

And .Hack? Those games are 7.5 at best and this is coming from a fan who owns them


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

Never played Xenogears, hard to come by around here. I forgot about Golden Sun in that list, but they all still own the shit out of the mediocre crapfest dubbed FF VII.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Never played Xenogears, hard to come by around here. I forgot about Golden Sun in that list, but they all still own the shit out of the mediocre crapfest dubbed FF VII.



Oh man well if you liked xenosaga to actually put it into the same standards as a ff you gotta try xenogears, it'll blow your mind. One of my first rpgs.


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

FF7's cgi movie scenes were 2nd to none especially for ps1. that much u gotta give the game even if u hate the characters and storyline.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh man well if you liked xenosaga to actually put it into the same standards as a ff you gotta try xenogears, it'll blow your mind. One of my first rpgs.


PS2, I take it? Gotta repurchase one, then.


TheRisingPhoenix said:


> FF7's cgi movie scenes were 2nd to none especially for ps1. that much u gotta give the game even if u hate the characters and storyline.



Cut-scenes were decent enough, disliked the art-style for the in-game characters. IX cut-scenes were better, though. Especially with Vivi going against the Black Waltz on the airship.


----------



## TheRisingPhoenix (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> PS2, I take it? Gotta repurchase one, then.
> 
> 
> Cut-scenes were decent enough, disliked the art-style for the in-game characters. IX cut-scenes were better, though. Especially with Vivi going against the Black Waltz on the airship.



Maybe i will play ff ix on pcsx2


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm actually pretty glad you got them, maybe it will keep you out of this thread for a while



I heardly post in this thread ass wipe.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> PS2, I take it? Gotta repurchase one, then.



Target has it on sale for $99.99 (down in California anyways).  

Have any companies besides Microsoft made wireless controllers?  I don't feel like paying $50 for another one.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm in Europe. Holland, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2008)

> IX cut-scenes were better, though.


 That's weird. I'd always thought that as time passed game developers would forget how to design and program games, and the results would be less polished. That's why we've seen a constant decline in the visual appeal of games since atari. 
For those of you that don't know roman numerals VII is 7 and IX is 9. They are numbered chronologically.


----------



## Nero (Feb 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm in Europe. Holland, as a matter of fact.



yeah, ps2's are A LOT more expensive in the netherlands^^


----------



## Kaki (Feb 24, 2008)

I guess everything is more expensive there....at least video game wise.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 25, 2008)

Where do you guys keep your X 360?  I want to place my newly acquired 360 somewhere in the room where I can barely hear the [incredible] noise it makes, but I can't because the cables are unfortunately not that long. So here I am asking where you guys keep the thing. For pointers, and general wondering. 

I have a Falcon unit with a BenQ drive, by the way. I love it, but I can't stand the noise it makes. >.< A noise best compared to hard-spinning fans trying to cool something very hot.


----------



## DesignCore (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Mass Effect, KotOR I & II, all Shin Megami Tensei games, Chrono Trigger, Legend of Dragoon, Tactics Ogre, Fable, Baldur's Gate I & II, Neverwinter Nights, Fallout, Ultima, .hack//, Oblivion, Xenosaga, Boktai, Breath of Fire.



Xenosaga but no xenogears = auto failure.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Coming from you, excuse me if I don't give a shit.


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Where do you guys keep your X 360?  I want to place my newly acquired 360 somewhere in the room where I can barely hear the [incredible] noise it makes, but I can't because the cables are unfortunately not that long. So here I am asking where you guys keep the thing. For pointers, and general wondering.
> 
> I have a Falcon unit with a BenQ drive, by the way. I love it, but I can't stand the noise it makes. >.< A noise best compared to hard-spinning fans trying to cool something very hot.



mine's actually not such a noisemaker <.<
however it's just right her next to my tv and computer


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine's in my desk, and again it doesn't make much noise.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll record the noise it makes. >.>

EDIT:

Approx. 1 min.:
- Sound whilst turned on [moderate noise]
- Idle [barely noticeable on the recording]
- Launching CoD4 [VROOOOOM!] 
- Loud whirring noise remains. 

Predictions Thread

You can stream the file.

The recording sounds like somethings scratching against something, but that's not true. I can only hear fans spinning. My voice recorder just sucks _that _much.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

I usually have the volume pumped up or I have headphones on. Otherwise it is too annoying and gets me dizzy.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 25, 2008)

I have circumaural headphones, which does a fine job at keeping the noise out [whilst there's sound produced, otherwise I'm still able to hear the fans]. EDIT: Hmm.. turning the volume up helps.  >.<


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I have circumaural headphones, which does a fine job at keeping the noise out [whilst there's sound produced, otherwise I'm still able to hear the fans]. Otherwise, it's just unbearable. >.<



I hear your pain  

I'd cover my 360, but I'm not a fan of the color red


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Well like I said a few pages back about the goldeneye "uk" thing, it was false.




> The story in Xbox World 360 is based entirely on rumour and speculation. Unfortunately, we were never contacted by the publication to confirm information or participate in the story in any way, as we would have confirmed that we do not have the necessary rights to release GoldenEye on Xbox Live Arcade.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a question. I plan on buying an xbox 360. I could either get the 280 dollar one, or the 350 one. I really don't wanna spend 350 if i dont have to. So I plan on getting the 280 dollar one. Is that okay? Is there anything wrong with the 280, besides the fact that it doesnt come with an hard drive, and a wireless controller? Should I get the 350?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

Without a HDD you can't save your memory <_< or play online 

Or am I totally wrong?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

You can save your game, but I believe it does disable online-play, because you can't really save updates and shit.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

The 360 shines for online play, it's the main reason I bought mine so....

I'd fork up the extra green


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

360 without HDD is worthless, anyway.


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> I'll record the noise it makes. >.>
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



that sounds like a plane


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2008)

My 360 is in the lower portion of a large custom desk. The LCD is on top of that same piece of furniture and there's a table in front of it, so the noise is bearable. It still sounds like a small vacuum, though.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 25, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I hear your pain
> 
> I'd cover my 360, but I'm not a fan of the color red



Me neither.  



Nero said:


> that sounds like a plane



Yeah.  I'll stop by my local game store, see how much noise their display unit makes. >.< 



Trick Shot said:


> My 360 is in the lower portion of a large custom desk. The LCD is on top of that same piece of furniture and there's a table in front of it, so the noise is bearable. It still sounds like a small vacuum, though.



That's my current setup as well, but it's a pain when I have to switch disks so I'm thinking about placing the 360 in a custom unit with enough airflow to keep it cool.


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

Really, it should be a lot more quiet then that


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> Me neither.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My 360 is from the initial release as well, and it still works just fine after all this time. I'm interested to see how long it lasts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Everyone WITH A 360 GET ROCK BAND !!! then We can ROCK TILL THE Wii HOURS OF THE MORNING! 

Such an awesome game, my best buy had two 360 ones left after I got mine, they had alot of ps3 / Ps2 ones. 


The drum set is a freaking rip =/


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

I honestly didn't think I would like the mic/singing, but it actually owns 

The drums were meh.

Still though, I think GH3 is better.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you actually gotten into the drumming? Probably the most realistic part of the game.


----------



## little nin (Feb 25, 2008)

ok so my 360 can't really handle games from last year or gears anymore, usually crashes after about 5 mins playing time of them, what am i supposed to do? just wait for 3 red lights?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Has anyone seen the real drum-kit conversions to be compatible with Rock Band?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Have you actually gotten into the drumming? Probably the most realistic part of the game.



Yea I like the drumming, my buddy is the main drummer but I been practicing on solo mode. 

Singing is pretty cool as well.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 25, 2008)

little nin: your time is nigh 
my 360 started acting up like that a week before it went to the great kennel in the sky >__>

I bought Eternal Sonata and GRAW 2 today (used so it was like more than half the prize off)
ES is really good and it´s neat that you can play 2-3 players.
Graw 2 is pretty good so far, somewhat slow controls but it´s really my kind of game


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 25, 2008)

Well it seems a few of you have played Rock Band. Is it as uber easy as everyone says?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 25, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> My 360 is from the initial release *as well*, and it still works just fine after all this time. I'm interested to see how long it lasts.



If aimed at my situation in comparison, I'd have to say that mine is new. Falcon, BenQ drive. The works. The noise doesn't bother me that much anymore though, seeing as my headphones block out 80% of the noise, and the other 20% doesn't get through because of music and the like. I went to play CoD4 for a good 2 hours or so, and did not notice a thing. That's good.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Well it seems a few of you have played Rock Band. Is it as uber easy as everyone says?



On easy difficulty its not bad at all. Though drums on highe r difficulties is rough and so is singing.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 25, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> On easy difficulty its not bad at all. Though drums on highe r difficulties is rough and so is singing.



I heard playing Rock Band on expert with the guitar is like Guitar Hero on Hard.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> I heard playing Rock Band on expert with the guitar is like Guitar Hero on Hard.



think of the last songs of the GH campaign of medium for the difficulty of the first half of the expert RB list...then the first hard songs/middle hard songs of GH for the last half of the RB list


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Gir, I'm WTF pwnin' ya on CoD4, man.

Kill-streak of 28, K : D ratio of 1.45.


----------



## Arishem (Feb 25, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> The noise doesn't bother me that much anymore though, seeing as my headphones block out 80% of the noise, and the other 20% doesn't get through because of music and the like.



My LCD is louder than shit even on the lowest settings. I don't hear the 360 at all when I'm playing a game or watching videos.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 25, 2008)

i can hear my exbox on right now,

oh how i love that sound


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 25, 2008)

anyone want to play shadowrun with me? O.o


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Gir, I'm WTF pwnin' ya on CoD4, man.
> 
> Kill-streak of 28, K : D ratio of 1.45.



did ya add me?? i forget..

as long as my K/D ratio is at least 1.01, i really dont mind....but i try to at least have a positive outcome in a match...but it also depends on map and primary weapon lol


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah, remember the inane skull-hunting we did in Halo 3?

Though I have to say, you far out-score me when it comes to wins. I tend to be my team's MVP, even if we don't win. XD


----------



## Nero (Feb 25, 2008)

Trick Shot said:


> My LCD is louder than shit even on the lowest settings. I don't hear the 360 at all when I'm playing a game or watching videos.



mine used to make noise, but that was a release console.. it broked down a while ago and i got a new one from microsoft.. this one is completely silent


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2008)

> I heard playing Rock Band on expert with the guitar is like Guitar Hero on Hard.


 Is that the highest GH difficulty?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 25, 2008)

If you have any friends that are fobs (especially if they're Asian) or have an accent, then make them do the singing in Rock Band.  Funniest thing to hear.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, remember the inane skull-hunting we did in Halo 3?
> 
> Though I have to say, you far out-score me when it comes to wins. I tend to be my team's MVP, even if we don't win. XD



oh yeah, me and my insane driving...i almost forgot that you had changed your NF name lol



Kaki said:


> Is that the highest GH difficulty?



expert is the highest difficulty...but expert on RB is exactly like hard on GH


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley....I still haven´t figured out who you used to be (not that I´ve tried very hard) 

Eternal sonata ftw


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

I've gone under many a name. I used to be a legendary flamer of the MD.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

slick was the one i remember....and you used to have the ava or was it the sig that said "slick for prez" am i right??


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

I did, yes. In order to enlighten and amaze you all, I will list all my names throughout the years.

Lord Of D
Dr. Homo 
Dr. Hobo 
Dr. Homo 
Dr. Hobo 
Cinder and Smoke
Maggot Brain
Minami Ryusuke
Shalashaska
Lucifer the Light-bearer
Sir Slick
Karsa Orlong
Anthony J. Crowley


----------



## Pein (Feb 25, 2008)

minami ryusuke was a cool name


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I did, yes. In order to enlighten and amaze you all, I will list all my names throughout the years.
> 
> Lord Of D
> Dr. Homo
> ...



I remember you under those two, but damn that's alot of names


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah. I be a hard core nigma.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

sir slick and karsa were the two that i remember lol

im only on my third name here on NF and second name for live...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2008)

Well since microsoft discontinued the HD DVD add on, I got mine from best buy today for 49.99!! Sweet.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 25, 2008)

yupp i actually found out both of those today...i wont buy the HDDVD addon tho...

kindof makes you wonder what MS is going to do next...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

Lol, I started playing EDF again....

Good times


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

whats EDF?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2008)

Akuma said:


> whats EDF?



Great low budget game ever. Earth defense force.


----------



## Akuma (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah I finally finished LO, Despite all the fucking Xbox troubles



Probably never gonna buy an xbox game again :/


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Great low budget game ever. Earth defense force.



HERE MY BATTLE CRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

EDF EDF~


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2008)

What did the HDDVD add-on cost before?  $100?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> What did the HDDVD add-on cost before?  $100?



129.99. Also still get the free movie and I sent in for five free HD DVD movies at my choice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2008)

That's a really good deal you got then.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 26, 2008)

I wish RROD on all of you.


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well since microsoft discontinued the HD DVD add on, I got mine from best buy today for 49.99!! Sweet.



what do you want to do with it now anyway?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol, I started playing EDF again....
> 
> Good times



man, I still can´t find that game here in sweden 



@anthony: yeah I can recall sir slick & Karsa Orlong ^^


----------



## Pein (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought the stand alone hd a3 player for 60 and it came with 2 movies in the box thank you toshiba


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 26, 2008)

Anyone want to play call of duty 4 with me?


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 26, 2008)

What's the point of buying a dead format? 

The price might be good but eventually it'll become a paper weight.....

Not even netflix is carring the old stock...

I'll wait for a bd add on or when I buy a ps3


----------



## Pein (Feb 26, 2008)

Kami-Sama said:


> What's the point of buying a dead format?
> 
> The price might be good but eventually it'll become a paper weight.....
> 
> ...



I got a ton of cheap hd dvd's and even if it is a dead format its a great upscale dvd player


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

could someone please send me £40 so i can play live again


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2008)

No.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2008)

Pein said:


> I got a ton of cheap hd dvd's and even if it is a dead format its a great upscale dvd player



That and its external and can be useful for your PC.

there are over 380 movies for HD DVD and I rather purchase them cheaply instead of getting them expensivly on blu ray. For example I got the matrix trilogy in HD for 20 freaking dollars. Add the Add on cost that is only 70 bucks with tax... Thats a freaking deal.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

pleeeease D:


----------



## Fang (Feb 26, 2008)

Has anyone had a chance to try out Dynasty Warrios VI yet?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2008)

ya, it's not like the add on will be a big thing to keep around. And if it breaks.....well there may be some after market.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 26, 2008)

Pein said:


> I got a ton of cheap hd dvd's and even if it is a dead format its a great upscale dvd player



I agree.  Soon, stores will be giving great deals to get rid of their HD DVD's.  I'd rather buy a bunch of cheap HD DVD's instead of a few Blue Rays.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2008)

Kaki said:


> ya, it's not like the add on will be a big thing to keep around. And if it breaks.....well there may be some after market.




Microsoft and Toshibia will still have support for  a few years regarding HD DVD players.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2008)

TWF said:


> Has anyone had a chance to try out Dynasty Warrios VI yet?



I got it. It's good but i dunno, i just can't get into it.


----------



## Nero (Feb 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I got it. It's good but i dunno, i just can't get into it.



maybe you should try closing de dvd-drive , no im just kidding it sounds goood but havent been able toplay it myself yet


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2008)

it hasn´t come out here yet 
definitly gonna get it as soon as it does


----------



## Kaki (Feb 26, 2008)

I am going to check it out a bit later. 



> Microsoft and Toshibia will still have support for a few years regarding HD DVD players.


 Ya, no worries there. Not like it should give you any red rings or anything. And there are still betamax players on ebay and such.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 27, 2008)

good news (for me atleast) around 7th-8th march I will be on Live! 
and I will have a bigger TV 

my old 13" can kiss my ass


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2008)

Get CoD4 and I'll give you a grade-A whoopin'.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 27, 2008)

COd4 doesn´t seem like my kind of game ~~
and I bet you would xDDDD

it´s rainbow six vegas 2 all the way for me ;D


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2008)

Why do you think of it as such?

Sure, it's less tactical than Rainbow Six or Ghost Recon, but it's not dumb run-n-gun. Especially on things like Search & Destroy, tactic is essential. Plus the varied guns and perks make for a varied gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Why do you think of it as such?
> 
> Sure, it's less tactical than Rainbow Six or Ghost Recon, but it's not dumb run-n-gun. Especially on things like Search & Destroy, tactic is essential. Plus the varied guns and perks make for a varied gameplay.



Call of duty 4 is a run and gun, it's why so many like it. It's the realistic version to halo.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't go as far as to call it a run-n-gun, but I wouldn't say that it is as focused on tactics as Rainbow Six is.  It's a nice mix of both.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Call of duty 4 is a run and gun, it's why so many like it. It's the realistic version to halo.



Read what I wrote, then reply.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2008)

It's still basically run towards guy = kill. Of course theres different things like capture base and so on but counter strike and halo both have that. Still run and gun. Which theres nothing wrong with.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Call of duty 4 is a run and gun, it's why so many like it. It's the realistic version to halo.



i know....as i have said before..halo is the point and click while COD takes precision and skill....and you get a wide choice of weapons and perks to choose from to really have a unique character far more than armor permutation


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Why do you think of it as such?
> 
> Sure, it's less tactical than Rainbow Six or Ghost Recon, but it's not dumb run-n-gun. Especially on things like Search & Destroy, tactic is essential. Plus the varied guns and perks make for a varied gameplay.



those things sounds like a nice bonus, but as others have pointed out it´s basically a more advanced Counter strike (but hopefully way better, and I´m not saying it´s dumb)
not saying it wouldn´t be fun, but it´s not really something I want to spend money on ~~
maybe when it´s cheaper xD


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 28, 2008)

All the major gaming sites have there reviews of GTA4 out today, which they got to play for two hours without restrictions, for anyone interested.

I'm reading them now.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> All the major gaming sites have there reviews of GTA4 out today, which they got to play for two hours without restrictions, for anyone interested.
> 
> I'm reading them now.



 

I.....MUST......READ


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

im not that excited for GTA4.  Never really been a GTA fan.


----------



## Nero (Feb 28, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i know....as i have said before..halo is the point and click while COD takes precision and skill....and you get a wide choice of weapons and perks to choose from to really have a unique character far more than armor permutation



yeha, however you make it sound like halo doesnt require any skills at all and that it's everybody's game, that infact is not thrue.. but i don't actually agree that  Halo isjust point and click and COD4 is precision,  thats still the same in halo and COD4..


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> It's still basically run towards guy = kill. Of course theres different things like capture base and so on but counter strike and halo both have that. Still run and gun. Which theres nothing wrong with.



I never run up to the guy, that's suicide. COD4 is easier to pick than halo 3. Halo 3 takes more for you to master.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2008)

All of Halo 3 revolves around the following:

Spot foe
Aim
Shoot entire clip
Run up to enemy
Press melee first


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> All of Halo 3 revolves around the following:
> 
> Spot foe
> Aim
> ...



Well sometimes you hit the button first and go through the person then get shot in the back, or your entire clip does no damage at all for some reason.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2008)

The main reason to pick CoD4 over Halo 3, besides just being more fun in gameplay, is the fact that CoD4 doesn't have the inane retard population that Halo 3 cherishes.


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The main reason to pick CoD4 over Halo 3, besides just being more fun in gameplay, is the fact that CoD4 doesn't have the inane retard population that Halo 3 cherishes.



CoD 4 has lots of shit-heads, just not as many as Halo 3.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The main reason to pick CoD4 over Halo 3, besides just being more fun in gameplay, is the fact that CoD4 doesn't have the inane retard population that Halo 3 cherishes.



Call of duty does have a majority retarted population. What are you talking about?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2008)

Must be the times you lot are online, then. Lulz, Americans.

The retard populace I've encountered was far lower than on Halo 3. Plus these ones were usually smart enough to STFU after a comment about their testicles.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

Im American, and I cannot stand to play video games with other Americans.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 28, 2008)

Also, apparently on Live British Accent + Deep and monotone voice = intimidating. 'tis awesome.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

I intimidate, people that eat a sniper bullet.  I dont talk a ton when I go into games.


----------



## Cel3stial (Feb 28, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> I intimidate, people that eat a sniper bullet.  I dont talk a ton when I go into games.



I can't believe you kicked my ass...


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I can't believe you kicked my ass...



In halo??? Humm I dont remember to well, but I play games alot more than the average person so thats probably why.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, apparently on Live British Accent + Deep and monotone voice = intimidating. 'tis awesome.



Lol i always fight with people with British accent, shit is so funny when they make a diss cause it sounds funny with the extra "A" like "Fucka" 

Not that I don't like British people, just some times what they say, lol. Though Americans can be just annoying. I absolutely fucking hate the guys who use "Pwned" and "Epic Win" or "Epic Fail" Like do people really say this in real life?


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 28, 2008)

I say "PWN'D" in a joking manner every once in a while, pronouncing it "PAWNED"(heard that from a little kid on a Halo 2 match years ago). Also "Epic" and "Scoop!" come out too.

I do hear the occasional "poned," which just makes me angry. South Park started that shit, and now people pronounce it like that.

But otherwise, anyone who talks like that should be punted in the face.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2008)

I fucken bust out my opera voice when I start kicking ass

"PWWwwwwwwwwwwooownwnnwnenenendn POWNED...PWNED! PWNED PWNEDPWNED"

Some people actually join in, it is very empowering.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I say "PWN'D" in a joking manner every once in a while, pronouncing it "PAWNED"(heard that from a little kid on a Halo 2 match years ago). Also "Epic" and "Scoop!" come out too.
> 
> I do hear the occasional "poned," which just makes me angry. South Park started that shit, and now people pronounce it like that.
> 
> But otherwise, anyone who talks like that should be punted in the face.



I can understand once in awhile but when they use it every fucking time they get a kill. I wanna take a 12 inch knife and cut there fucking tounge out


----------



## Revy's Slut (Feb 28, 2008)

I just use the word EPIC PHAIL which is how it is required to be spelled  To describe how my friends trinket never drops off of illidan in WoW but besides that I never really use it XD


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can understand once in awhile but when they use it every fucking time they get a kill. I wanna take a 12 inch knife and cut there fucking tounge out



"SCOOOOOOP!"


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 28, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "SCOOOOOOP!"



Lol whats that mean? Never heard that one?


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, apparently on Live British Accent + Deep and monotone voice = intimidating. 'tis awesome.



I always end up playing with crazy French or Italians on Gears of War or Halo 3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Feb 29, 2008)

I swear, whenever I play Halo 3 on Live, I'm always matched with the same group of British kids.  They haven't hit puberty yet and they're always complaining about something.  I don't know if any of you have ever heard a high-pitched, whiny, and British accented voice, but it's annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2008)

I fucking hate it when I'm playing with the French, Spanish, Italian or Germans. Speak some fucking English. I usually mock them with their accents when they do, though. "Yourrr mozzer eez a beetch!"

And little kids are the easiest to deal with. I remember one kept going on and on about us having wet dreams. So I simply told him "kid, why the fuck are you talking about wet dreams when your voice exudes such a low testosterone level because your balls haven't even dropped yet?" I'm not sure if he piped down because he understood what I was saying, or because of the way I said it. Either way, he shut the fuck up.


----------



## Nero (Feb 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Must be the times you lot are online, then. Lulz, Americans.
> 
> The retard populace I've encountered was far lower than on Halo 3. Plus these ones were usually smart enough to STFU after a comment about their testicles.



yeah thrue xD, and the average level of the gamers seem to be higher also


----------



## Kaki (Feb 29, 2008)

> Also, apparently on Live British Accent + Deep and monotone voice = intimidating.


 Or maybe it's the 28 kill streaks. . . . 



> "Pwned" and "Epic Win" or "Epic Fail" Like do people really say this in real life?


 I have actually heard those things in real life. 
You really should not talk like this. Saying "owned" on very rare occasion is as far as a respectable person may wander.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Or maybe it's the 28 kill streaks. . . .



Might be. Or the K: D ratio that's going on 1.50. 


Also, I fucking hate the M16. Retarded rifle for people who can't control their fucking spray.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Might be. Or the K: D ratio that's going on 1.50.
> 
> 
> Also, I fucking hate the M16. Retarded rifle for people who can't control their fucking spray.



You just mad cuz u always get killed by it plus in real war who's gonna use full auto/ it's mostly semi auto for the best accuracy


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2008)

For one, stop being so god damn asinine.

Second, I'm not mad 'cuz' I always get killed by it, it's simply an easy way out. This shit isn't 'real war', you don't recover from being SHOT in a matter of seconds. It's just not balanced.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Haven't played COD4 for a while, my K was like 1.74 or something last I checked though.

I'm tha' shit.

MP5 FTW.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be picking up a 360 this christmas, is there a release date for gears of war 2?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Haven't played COD4 for a while, my K was like 1.74 or something last I checked though.
> 
> I'm tha' shit.
> 
> MP5 FTW.


I'm more of an AK74u with silencer man, myself. As far as SMG's go, anyway. MP5 still is a more respectable option than the P-90, though.


Venom said:


> I'll be picking up a 360 this christmas, is there a release date for gears of war 2?



No.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 29, 2008)

Venom said:


> I'll be picking up a 360 this christmas, is there a release date for gears of war 2?


November '08.  That is all we know.  It could easily meet that date, but dont be surprised if it does end up getting delayed a few months.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> You just mad cuz u always get killed by it plus in real war who's gonna use full auto/ it's mostly semi auto for the best accuracy



Well, in a real war soldiers with a M16 _have _to use either burst or single shot.  M16's aren't made with full auto anymore.  After Vietnam, the military realized that using full auto wasn't effective at all.

My headset stops working every so often so I'm thinking of buying  a new one.  Which one would you guys recommend?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

I've gone through five headsets in the past 8 months, I think I'll probably buy the wireless one next.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2008)

lol, really? do they break easily ot something? O___o


----------



## little nin (Mar 1, 2008)

i still have my normal headset from when i got my 360


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey all! I got a 360 too with Halo 3, GoW, and CoD4(but I haven't played in awhile so I might be a bit rusty on GoW XD). My gamertag is Jiketsu if anyone wants to play a match.

Also anyone here planning on getting Army of Two?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 1, 2008)

I might get it, I dunno. I´m waiting for reviews and stuff first :]
been playing eternal sonata like crazy, that game´s awesome :]
I´m thinking of getting LO or BD later


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome your into RPG! ^^ I got BD and ES too! Saving up for Lost Oddysey but then I'll have to save up some more for Fable 2, Last Remnant, and I guess any other RPG that comes out for the 360 from Mistwalkers or Sqaure Enix. Or any other good ones anyways.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

Whens the official release for Army of Two? 

The headsets kinda break, half the time they just fail to pick up what people are saying and cut out. I don't take good care of them though.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 1, 2008)

Not to sure about army of two, but if your really into to having a nice headset get the turtle beach one my freind has it, and wow its amazing. 
Is anyone here on call of duty at the moment and feel like getting destroyed?


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

I also got Shadowrun, so if anyone gots it we can probably start a party and stuff!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 1, 2008)

I play shadowrun almost daily if you want to add me we can play.


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

Will do! If you want to work on Acheivements we can do that too.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 1, 2008)

Hiroku said:


> Will do! If you want to work on Acheivements we can do that too.


Ive already got most of the achievement besides the insane one's because ive been playing since the game frist came out. If you want to boost for some im in though. My gamertag is BearsSayRoar if you didnt catch it in my sig.


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome Mine is Jiketsu


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 1, 2008)

Alright I added you, if I see you online ill invite you to play shadowrun or call of duty or whatever.


----------



## Hiroku (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome I accepted it. See you online then!
I think Army of Two should be coming out soon though. Also for headsets I bought one that isn't from Microsoft its a different type though now I forgot what its called.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2008)

My headset will work on and off.  I don't know why though, so half of the time I don't even bother plugging it in.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

I need to get my wireless pad to work on my PC, can anyone help?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 1, 2008)

You can use the wireless 360 controller of the PC? seriously? I want to do that too. D:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I need to get my wireless pad to work on my PC, can anyone help?



What type of PC do you have?  My friend had the same problem, but his computer was outdated, so it wouldn't work on it.


----------



## Pein (Mar 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> You can use the wireless 360 controller of the PC? seriously? I want to do that too. D:



no wired only


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2008)

I never realized how good of a sound job COD4 did until tonight.  I was playing through the campaign tonight and suddenly a dog started attacking me.  My own dog started barking as soon as he heard the game dog bark and run up to the screen and snarled at it.  You know a game is good when your dog starts barking at it!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2008)

Getting shadow run tomorrow. Though i disliked the demo i think i'll try it anyway. That and Fear. Maybe something else. I got 60 dollars left on this gamestop card. 

Shadowrun - 20
Fear - 25

45 - 60 = 15. So what else? Maybe a movie game. Possibly Pirates of Cariban.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 2, 2008)

I didn't like Pirates.  I would save your money and use it in conjunction with money to get another game later on.  Maybe Condemned 2 or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

Nevermind apparently you need some microsoft dongle for it to work


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Getting shadow run tomorrow. Though i disliked the demo i think i'll try it anyway. That and Fear. Maybe something else. I got 60 dollars left on this gamestop card.
> 
> Shadowrun - 20
> Fear - 25
> ...



FEAR as in the Xbox 360 port to the original PC game?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2008)

TWF said:


> FEAR as in the Xbox 360 port to the original PC game?



Is there another? 

Plus i hate gamestop, i just wanna use my money. Decided to go with phoenix wright instead of pirates.


----------



## Fang (Mar 2, 2008)

I have not played Persues Mandate or the other expansion pack but trust me, the game is a coded badily. It's not really worth buying for the 360.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2008)

I already tried it on 360, it's no PC version but it's not to bad.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 2, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Is there another?
> 
> Plus i hate gamestop, i just wanna use my money. Decided to go with phoenix wright instead of pirates.



Fear 2......


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2008)

No fear 2 yet. I got battlefield anyway instead of fear. Battlefield and shadowrun. They didn't have PW


----------



## Akuma (Mar 2, 2008)

Guess what guys, I threw my controller at the wall and broke it.


MY FUCKING XBOX WONT STOP FREEZING


----------



## little nin (Mar 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Guess what guys, I threw my controller at the wall and broke it.
> 
> 
> MY FUCKING XBOX WONT STOP FREEZING


same with mine


----------



## Slips (Mar 3, 2008)

Just bought an elite should have it here within 2 days

Reason was I got a crap load of problems with disk errors an my old system. Brand new games lasting an hour before the same skippy crap.

Please for christ sake tell me there are improvments in  the dvd/lasor department

Also although I never suffered with heating problems with me old system are the elites a improvement /


----------



## Pein (Mar 3, 2008)

no most of the problems are still there my friends elite won't read discs when its vertical


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 3, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Guess what guys, I threw my controller at the wall and broke it.
> 
> 
> MY FUCKING XBOX WONT STOP FREEZING



At least you didn't throw your Xbox at the wall.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I only played so much of mass effect, I really have to beat it then. Got to many games to play, so little time =/



Me too  I still have to beat ME, World in Conflict, Rise of a Ninja, HL:Episode 1 and 2, Assassin's Creed, and now that I think about it, I don't think I ever beat the main story to TESIV: Funblivion .

The worst part is, I really want to get Sins of a Solar Empire too (and Lost Odyssey, but only after I finish my current batch of JRPGs I'm playing through)  

How has everyone been, I haven't on in a while.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 3, 2008)

Crap. For some reason I can't connect to Xbox Live. It was working fine the other day and it's been working since I got my Xbox 2 months ago but for some reason I can't get back on anymore. I did the connection test and it always stops on the IP Address part. The cables are completely fine so that's not the problem. I've also gone through Microsoft's own site repeated amount of times (still nothing) an even a completely cycle on things to if that wold work but alas, nothing. I'm connecting through a router which connects to the modem. 

Can anyone help me out here? This is seriously annoying me.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you tried unplugging your modem (power cord) for a minute or two and then plugging it back in, waiting a minute, and restarting your xbox?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 3, 2008)

Hiroku said:


> Awesome your into RPG! ^^ I got BD and ES too! Saving up for Lost Oddysey but then I'll have to save up some more for Fable 2, Last Remnant, and I guess any other RPG that comes out for the 360 from Mistwalkers or Sqaure Enix. Or any other good ones anyways.



mostly western rpg's for me though (like baldurs gate, planescape torment etc)
Eternal sonata was the first Jrpg I really liked 

last remnant looks pretty cool, I had forgotten about that one 

fable 2 is going to be epic, as long as there´s plenty to do (sidequests and a longer story etc)



slimscane said:


> Me too  I still have to beat ME, World in Conflict, Rise of a Ninja, HL:Episode 1 and 2, Assassin's Creed, and now that I think about it, I don't think I ever beat the main story to TESIV: Funblivion .
> 
> The worst part is, I really want to get Sins of a Solar Empire too (and Lost Odyssey, but only after I finish my current batch of JRPGs I'm playing through)
> 
> How has everyone been, I haven't on in a while.



heya, slim ^^
sins of a solar empire is pretty cool, I recently got it


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 3, 2008)

slimscane said:


> Have you tried unplugging your modem (power cord) for a minute or two and then plugging it back in, waiting a minute, and restarting your xbox?


Yeah I've tried that too. I don't know what's going on at all.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 3, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I've tried that too. I don't know what's going on at all.



Just let it overheat till parts melt and send it back on your warrenty if it isnt working right.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 3, 2008)

Even worse..it won't get past the Network Adapter part. It says disconnected but I'm positive it's not this way. I've checked.

EDIT: Passed it but fails on the IP Address again.......dammit


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you get any internet through the cable at these times? 
Send them more money!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 3, 2008)

welcome back slime! It has been a while, my spring break is coming up soon and its going to be great!
anime boston, also trying to go to the rock and roll hall of fame and some other places!


----------



## Kaki (Mar 3, 2008)

YES! How far are you from Boston? 
I'm looking to at least catch the Pillows concert on Sat. that's at the end of my break.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> heya, slim ^^
> sins of a solar empire is pretty cool, I recently got it


It sounds like Master of Orion meets Homeworld, how could I say no to that? It's just a matter of when, though. I also want to pick up Galactic Civilizations II at some point. I'm really feeling 4X strategy games right now  (I recently booted MoO2 back up)


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I've tried that too. I don't know what's going on at all.


I don't know what to tell you then KN, that usually works for me. Check your network setting maybe?


Ssj3_Goku said:


> welcome back slime! It has been a while, my spring break is coming up soon and its going to be great!
> anime boston, also trying to go to the rock and roll hall of fame and some other places!


It has, I had a bunch of roommate problems (I wrote about it in the plaza, but long story short: he stole stuff from one of my other suitemates and is addicted to heroin, but he moved out of the room so now I have a room to myself) so I haven't really used my computer for a while. It's good to be back.

I actually have a fair amount of school work to do over break, so I'm just looking to relax and catch up on games.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 4, 2008)

Your regular internet works right?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2008)

Rented Eternal Sonata.

So.
Much.
Cut.
Scenes.

This game so far is a huge letdown and I already had low expectations for it. The fact that I rented it for free doesn't even help.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 4, 2008)

I shipped my xbox and now the waiting game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Rented Eternal Sonata.
> 
> So.
> Much.
> ...



word of advice, skip the damn historical rambling cutscenes (easly recognizable by the fact that they are just still frames of random buildings and monuments)
they don´t add shit to the actual story, which is pretty thin (but I like the political intruege bits though).

ES is a blast in 2-3 players though 

on another note: are there any other rpg-like arcade games besides Puzzle Quest? (recently bought it, it´s a blast)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Your regular internet works right?


Works fine on my laptop. On it right now. 


slimscane said:


> I don't know what to tell you then KN, that usually works for me. Check your network setting maybe?


Tried and still nothing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2008)

KN try taking your 360 to another internet connection and seeing if it works there. If it does not then you have a bad nic in your 360.


If its not detecting if you have a wired connection or wireless that means its a bad cable or  a bad nic in general.

If it is detecting that much and its simply not getting an IP then it involes with your computer settings or the nic is bad.


@slime

ouch that really stinks  I hope everything goes well for ya.

@kaki
I live in PA! You saying your going to be there? You should hit me up!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

slimscane said:


> It sounds like Master of Orion meets Homeworld, how could I say no to that? It's just a matter of when, though. I also want to pick up Galactic Civilizations II at some point. I'm really feeling 4X strategy games right now  (I recently booted MoO2 back up)



yeah, it pretty much is, but I miss some of the diplomacy from MoO
it?s more action oriented ~~


----------



## slimscane (Mar 4, 2008)

That would have been nice, but I'm sure we'll see more of it sometime soon, now that they've proven that 4X can work in an RTS. Although it does sound strange negotiating diplomatic relations in real time 

KN, I really have no clue then, that sucks 

Ssj3, don't worry about it, the silver lining is that I have the whole room to myself now, which should be pretty nice


----------



## Pein (Mar 4, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Rented Eternal Sonata.
> 
> So.
> Much.
> ...



I still have to finish it I'm around 10 or 12 hours in and I think its average but its multi player is a blast though


----------



## Kaki (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the multi player.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

who here got Puzzle quest? (the arcade game on xbox live)


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> who here got Puzzle quest? (the arcade game on xbox live)


no thanks.

I respect it for adding some depth to bejeweled, but it is still bejeweled.  also, in case some didn't know, it has a sci-fi "sequel" coming as well.


----------



## Fang (Mar 4, 2008)

Has anyone tried Turning Point yet?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2008)

I have puzzle quest on Xbox live arcade, I put over 23 hours into the game  Its really addicting and fun. Multi player is great to!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have puzzle quest on Xbox live arcade, I put over 23 hours into the game  Its really addicting and fun. Multi player is great to!



yeah it?s awesome XD
I?ve been playing it for two days straight now 
haven?t tried multiplayer yet though.
I?m currently playing as a knight, is it possible to have more than one character and switch or does it write over the old one? >___>


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm about 95% sure it does not overwrite your first character.

I am a sorceress about level 41, maybe 42 Its been a while since I played.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

okay, I´m lvl 18. 
is there any extra content avaliable on Live?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2008)

Not that I know of, its really just like the DS/PSP/PC game. Just that the Xbox live offers online multi player when the DS and PSP only offer local. 


I should get to level 50 already, that game is alot of fun.


----------



## Pein (Mar 4, 2008)

TWF said:


> Has anyone tried Turning Point yet?



its really cruddy


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Not that I know of, its really just like the DS/PSP/PC game. Just that the Xbox live offers online multi player when the DS and PSP only offer local.
> 
> 
> I should get to level 50 already, that game is alot of fun.



indeed it is, it?s pretty much the only live arcade game I?ve bothered to get the full version of


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 4, 2008)

I dunno about that, Rez HD is mighty damn sexy. Sure, it doesn't come with the vibrator, but still.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2008)

lmao 
I´ll have to try it then


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 4, 2008)

Pein said:


> its really cruddy



One of the XBox 360's worst games ever.

After playing this demo, it lefts me feeling "Why did I waste my 10 mins?".

Awful, just awful.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2008)

So.....I made it onto Xbox Live

Don't know how.......but I did. Interesting. I guess the 360 came through. Thanks Microsoft. Still haven't let me down yet with this thing.

EDIT: And I spoke to soon.......*sigh*

Worked fine for a few minutes and then signed me off. Tried to get online again with it and alas, nothing...

EDIT EDIT: Been playing online for a while and hasn't messed up yet. I don't want to jinx myself though but so far it's working again. Good.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2008)

Keep a block of wood nearby that you can knock on.

I have to admit, I was intrigued by _Turning Point's_ storyline, and was looking forward to playing the demo.  Once I played the demo, my opinion of the game did a 180.


----------



## Fang (Mar 5, 2008)

Pein said:


> its really cruddy



Why is that?



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I dunno about that, Rez HD is mighty damn sexy. Sure, it doesn't come with the vibrator, but still.



Sir Slick, is that you?



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> One of the XBox 360's worst games ever.
> 
> After playing this demo, it lefts me feeling "Why did I waste my 10 mins?".
> 
> Awful, just awful.



Why?



forgotten_hero said:


> Keep a block of wood nearby that you can knock on.
> 
> I have to admit, I was intrigued by _Turning Point's_ storyline, and was looking forward to playing the demo.  Once I played the demo, my opinion of the game did a 180.



So what is the problem with this game? I was debating renting it or not when I was at Hollywood Video before I picked up Splinter Cell Double Agent.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2008)

Turning Point just felt broken to me.  Completely unpolished and generic shooter.

Play Frontlines instead imo.  Booted up the multiplayer demo again today and had a blast.


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

I dunno fang try the demo its hard to explain what sorta trash turning point is go rent bully or army of two


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2008)

OOO MAN!!!!!! Found this news on Neogaf!!!!!!! THIS IS BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *Next-gen Shmup war is over - Cave chooses Xbox360 *







> Soutahouse's retailer blog confirms that Ketsui and DDP Daioujo will be hitting the Xbox360. There might be more details in the mags that leak today, but right now that's all we have to go on. It's over my friends. All hail the king



More info here



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimscane (Mar 5, 2008)

At first I was confused, but then I looked around a little bit 

Dear God, _yes_


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 5, 2008)

what? sidescrollers or did I misread it?


----------



## slimscane (Mar 5, 2008)

DDP Daioujo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 5, 2008)

not my type of tea ~~

anyone gotten their grubby hands on army of two yet?


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> not my type of tea ~~
> 
> anyone gotten their grubby hands on army of two yet?


yeah its not that great but I would get it if u have a friend to play with


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 5, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So.....I made it onto Xbox Live
> 
> Don't know how.......but I did. Interesting. I guess the 360 came through. Thanks Microsoft. Still haven't let me down yet with this thing.
> 
> ...



If it gives you problems againg you should try to set up the xbox with an static ip, which is what I did when mine was acting funny.

example:

Ip: 192.168.1.300
subnet: 255.255.255.0
router: router ip. Usually 192.168.1.1
Dns: same as router ip


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 5, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> OOO MAN!!!!!! Found this news on Neogaf!!!!!!! THIS IS BIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gross...  I like that genre of games, but from the vids of their games I have seen it looks like the complete opposite of fun.

Memorizing bullet patterns and moving pixel by pixel is not awsm.

Pass.

Dying to play Army of Two though Q_Q I'll prolly play it at a friends house in the next few days.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2008)

Stumpy thats how you get ELITE in verticle shooters!! Thats why japanese are so killed in that genre  I SHALL SURPASS!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 5, 2008)

Does Army of Two have online co-op?


----------



## Pein (Mar 5, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Does Army of Two have online co-op?



yes it is a game about co op  
I'll pass on the bullet hell genre of shmups


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 5, 2008)

my friend is playing it now.....he is giving me a ride to work in 45 min so ill be able to ask how it is

edit: but then again..*Crazymtf* is playing it too right now


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2008)

Army of two is pretty hot and i didn't even play co-op. Finally a cool third person on 360.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 5, 2008)

I have Puzzle Quest, I bought it when I was sick over live, I am on the last boss haven't played in awhile. Been trying to get certain spells, but I have shitty luck.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2008)

The last boss in puzzle quest is beast... Man I watched my buddy fight him and I was like "Holy crap"


----------



## Jotun (Mar 5, 2008)

Ya, he is pretty rigged. I am trying to get the stupid heal spell, but I always end up losing at the very end. Forging some of the items is a hassle too


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Army of two is pretty hot and i didn't even play co-op. Finally a cool third person on 360.



Man, I can't wait till my friend buys it so I can go over there to play it.  How large of variety of weapons is there?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 6, 2008)

SONY RULESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 6, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Gross...  I like that genre of games, but from the vids of their games I have seen it looks like the complete opposite of fun.
> 
> Memorizing bullet patterns and moving pixel by pixel is not awsm.
> 
> ...



Army of Two looks ok.I don't like their masks...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 6, 2008)

me neither, they look freaking silly xD
but I read on gamespot that their armors and masks can be edited, here´s hoping the other masks look less stupid ~~


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 6, 2008)

They should make em like the GRAW masks or w/e you want to call them. I love the look of those.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 6, 2008)

How long have you been playing it?

It's really addicting.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 6, 2008)

I bought it yesterday.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

I haven't played it all that much but I suck at it, still a great game though.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 7, 2008)

I still haven't beaten DS, I need to boot that up again and give it ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2008)

Goddamn. Low on money cause i bought a Puppy so now i got about 170 bucks. 40 for FF: CC

Then...Definatly vegas 2 cause i'll play that alot. So it's either Condemend 2 or dark sector. Condemend looks better single, dark sector better online. I just don't know. Maybe i got a bond or something. I'll have 60 bucks next month but that's for GTA4...damn  

Owell got plenty of games i haven't even played yet  Army of two *Only 2 levels * haven't touched battlefield 2 or shadowrun....prob should


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> They should make em like the GRAW masks or w/e you want to call them. I love the look of those.



or like the combines from HL2/ the masks the soldiers have in the Jin Roh and the wolf brigade would be awesome 

@ crazymtf: as always you live up to your username 
I´ve pretty much done as you always do, I bought Graw 2, puzzle quest and Eternal sonata recently, while I still have to finish Kengo zero & Bladestorm xD
feels good 
and this month I´m gonna buy Dynasty warriors 6 and Rainbow six las vegas 2 (that game´s gonna be awesome, and I´m getting live Gold again just so I can play that game online)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> or like the combines from HL2/ the masks the soldiers have in the Jin Roh and the wolf brigade would be awesome
> 
> @ crazymtf: as always you live up to your username
> I?ve pretty much done as you always do, I bought Graw 2, puzzle quest and Eternal sonata recently, while I still have to finish Kengo zero & Bladestorm xD
> ...



LOL seems like we never learn no matter how much we buy 

Ah RS will indeed be great. Hit me up online if you see me so we can play.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2008)

aight, will do 

edit: anyone checked out that Viking game? looks sweet, especially if it has/if the multiplayer is solid


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 7, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> me neither, they look freaking silly xD
> but I read on gamespot that their armors and masks can be edited, here?s hoping the other masks look less stupid ~~




Hopefully...


Sleepingstamper said:


> They should make em like the GRAW masks or w/e you want to call them. I love the look of those.



I know I love those.I have GRAW 2.Great game.Except that if the masks were GRAW masks then the Army of Two characters would have to change their outfits...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 7, 2008)

yeah Graw2 was pretty good 
haven´t tried it online yet though. is it like offline coop? (1st person and more similiar to the old PC Ghost Recon games) anyways, coop was great fun


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> aight, will do
> 
> edit: anyone checked out that Viking game? looks sweet, especially if it has/if the multiplayer is solid



Viking game?  What Viking game?  I'm actually surprised that a bunch of Viking games haven't been made.  I mean, who would say no to Vikings?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 8, 2008)

my thoughts exactly, and this one looks pretty sweet too


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2008)

Shame the current Too Human gameplay looks like shit, am still interested in it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Shame the current Too Human gameplay looks like shit, am still interested in it.



I'ma have to agree, it looks pretty bad.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd say Too human and Fable 2 are the most interesting xbox games this year.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 8, 2008)

Too Human had me interested at first but the more I see of it the more I think I'll pass.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow, the Viking game looks awesome!  Being able to have an entire army working under you is bound to be epic.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2008)

Fable 2 shall be win. TFU as well. Want Prizefighter.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 8, 2008)

Are they adding any new features in GOW2 that are even worth mentioning?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

ya Viking will be pretty epic it seems, but I was not talking about multiplats.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I'd say Too human and Fable 2 are the most interesting xbox games this year.



no way 

fable 2 & rainbow six vegas 2 (fanboy-ish scream) 
I?m not thrilled about too human to be honest


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

That's fine, I'm not at all thrilled about RSV2. and a multiplat anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2008)

Too Human is an interesting concept so far. Love Nordic Mythology. Not so fond of the gameplay, but if they pay ANY attention to user-feedback, they'll alter that FAST.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> I'm not at all thrilled about RSV2.




because its just another first person shooter.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> because its just another first person shooter.



Except it's better then most shooters out = why it's better. Brawl is just another fighter. Yet people are all hyped about it, know why? It's that good.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2008)

I think I'll get Bully for the 360 after a few price-cuts. Enjoyed the PS2 version, but it doesn't warrant the price-tag currently for just a graphics update and a few new missions.

Fable 2 seems like it'll finally lived up to what Molyneux promised us when the original Fable was released.

And Crazymtf, that analogy kinda falls through as Brawl isn't extremely similar to most fighters. That said, RS6 will probably be as much of an excellent tactical-shooter as it's predecessor. Just hope that no horrendous glitches are present in the MP.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 8, 2008)

Akuma said:


> because its just another first person shooter.



Rainbow is not just another shooter. It's probably the best in the tactical field when it comes to FPS.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm pumped for Fable 2.  Having an attack dog follow you around will be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Rainbow is not just another shooter. It's probably the best in the tactical field when it comes to FPS.



Well it seems he likes old school games and i believe RPG is what i read in another topic. Retro style.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2008)

Now this is a good offer right?

Seriously, I'm asking for opinions. I just stumbled across this, and was thinking it's pretty damn good. It has the one game I want if I actually had a 360 and DMC4 is also a nice addition.

Only thing is, I have no idea what a Premium console is and what the price would normally be. But, I know that must be a good offer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Too Human is an interesting concept so far. Love Nordic Mythology. Not so fond of the gameplay, but if they pay ANY attention to user-feedback, they'll alter that FAST.



yeah, the concept is pretty cool, I do hope it turns out awesomely, I enjoy the occasional hack?n?slash-rpg 
oh does it have any offline coop or something btw?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 8, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Now this is a good offer right?



Im not sure what that comes out in as in US dollars, but I know its some where around $350. Thats a very good deal.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 8, 2008)

I believe I heard something about it, but can't recall something definite. I just want them to change the combat. And not make it a fucking GoW clone.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2008)

Sleepingstamper said:


> Im not sure what that comes out in as in US dollars, but I know its some where around $350. Thats a very good deal.


It comes to around $553.

But, in UK it's a different matter. I know there are 360's going for around ?180 and the Premium console is for around ?250. But, I don't really know what the difference is between just the Core and a Premium.

However, DMC4 and LO are probably at least ?35 each so I could be saving a lot of money if I got it. Plus, I really do want to play LO and this came out of nowhere. It actually got me considering to buy a 360.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 8, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It comes to around $553.
> 
> But, in UK it's a different matter. I know there are 360's going for around ?180 and the Premium console is for around ?250. But, I don't really know what the difference is between just the Core and a Premium.
> 
> However, DMC4 and LO are probably at least ?35 each so I could be saving a lot of money if I got it. Plus, I really do want to play LO and this came out of nowhere. It actually got me considering to buy a 360.



Isn't 1 euro roughly equal to 1.5 US dollars? And, if im wrong about the currency then its just an okay deal.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2008)

It's GBP, stronger than a Euro.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 8, 2008)

Genesis said:


> It's GBP, stronger than a Euro.



Oh okay. Well in that case it just an average deal, but still worth the buy.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I think I'll get Bully for the 360 after a few price-cuts. Enjoyed the PS2 version, but it doesn't warrant the price-tag currently for just a graphics update and a few new missions.
> 
> Fable 2 seems like it'll finally lived up to what Molyneux promised us when the original Fable was released.
> 
> And Crazymtf, that analogy kinda falls through as Brawl isn't extremely similar to most fighters. That said, RS6 will probably be as much of an excellent tactical-shooter as it's predecessor. Just hope that no horrendous glitches are present in the MP.



Yuck Bully and all it's proxy problems...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Yuck Bully and all it's proxy problems...



There gonna be fixed soon. I'd wait till the patch is out but once it is ima try and pick it up too. I loved bully for PS2.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

> because its just another first person shooter.


 Except it's less exiting than other shooters that have been out and that are coming out. Someone please tell me what I've missed about the updates for this game!

hmmm, the deal is meh. How do you feel about using ebay?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Except it's less exiting than other shooters that have been out and that are coming out. Someone please tell me what I've missed about the updates for this game!
> 
> hmmm, the deal is meh. How do you feel about using ebay?



Heres the updates from gamestop, i dunno if this is all of em. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*"*  Ubisoft Montreal Returns ? Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is back in the hands of Ubisoft's Montreal studio, creators of the award-winning and highly acclaimed Rainbow Six Vegas, to ensure that ending to the Vegas story is one you'll never forget.
    * More Vegas ? Sin City is back and bigger than before. Explore all new Vegas hot spots as the environment changes from dusk to bright daylight to dawn, creating a visual experience that is as challenging as it is breathtaking.
    * More Multiplayer ? The highly acclaimed multiplayer mode in Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas has been upgraded to include 11 new, smaller maps that force more intense face-offs, 2 new adversarial modes, more rewards, and easier access to matches using the improved and intuitive matchmaking system.
    * Unprecedented Customizable Experience ? Create your own identity that stays the same in both single player and multiplayer modes and progresses as you do. Reap the benefits of your single player rewards in multiplayer and vice versa.
    * Vastly Improved Co-op mode ? Turn single player mode into co-op mode at any time, just by jumping into the game. Now your friend can jump into your single player game and help you without any change to the story. Single player maps and storyline were created with co-op in mind, which means every map has multiple entry points and the story is the same.
    * Improved AI ? AI is more challenging than ever. Now, the terrorists are equipped with thermal vision, night vision, and shields ? not to mention a multitude of varying reactions ? all of which are guaranteed to give you a new playing experience every time you go into battle. As you progress within the game, you'll only be able to outsmart your enemies by taking advantage of intel opportunities, such as thermal scanning, and tactical strategies, such as leapfrogging.
    * New Weapons and Armor ? Take down the terrorists more effectively using 11 new weapons. New camouflage, clothing and gear allow you to take customization to the next level."*




Enough for me. Vegas 1 was already a 9.5/10 game. It can only get better. Plus been lacking shooters for awhile now.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link but I still fail to see how any of those points are outstanding.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 8, 2008)

I think Premium is the version that comes with a hard-drive.  The Core version does not come with a hard-drive; you have to buy it separately.  Basically, it's a waste of money to get the Core version; in America I think the 20 gig hard-drive goes for $100.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Thanks for the link but I still fail to see how any of those points are outstanding.



The first one was already outstanding. Adding new elements is just a plus. Also lost my vegas 1   

And vegas 1 had a good story so can't wait to see it continued in 2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2008)

indeed, damn cliffhanger ending 

kaki: if you didn´t like the first vegas you probably won´t like vegas 2, since it´s pretty much the same game but with some new elements and stuff. 
Imo, there´s enough new changes to warrant me to buy it ,RB6V1 being my fav shooter and all


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah Vegas 2 is about the same game as 1 except "the stakes are higher"...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2008)

Well it makes sense that if you did or didn't like the first one you will feel the same about the sequel. 
I just don't get it. CoD4 seemed to offer a similar feel in some respects, but much superior to me. 
Is it the fact that you can repel?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 9, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Yeah Vegas 2 is about the same game as 1 except "the stakes are higher"...


There enhancing the customization of your charcter for online play. Improving on the graphics, maps, weapons, ect... Although I dont know any specific gameplay features they will be upgrading.


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well it makes sense that if you did or didn't like the first one you will feel the same about the sequel.
> I just don't get it. CoD4 seemed to offer a similar feel in some respects, but much superior to me.
> Is it the fact that you can repel?



Yeah except COD4 was modern warfare where as the other COD's were old, ww2 fights.Plus they really worked hard on this version...


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2008)

That's why I said 4. Well, without details the upgrades don't mean much but we already know if we want it or not.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 9, 2008)

Kaki said:


> Well it makes sense that if you did or didn't like the first one you will feel the same about the sequel.
> I just don't get it. CoD4 seemed to offer a similar feel in some respects, but much superior to me.
> Is it the fact that you can repel?



COD4 is a run and gun. 
Vegas is a tactile shooter. 

Big different, i say the second takes more skill. With COD4 i'm almost on the top of the list without trying. Vegas i work at it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 9, 2008)

Just fixed my X360 for the 3rd time. Thank god I got the hang of it already


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 9, 2008)

I never completed Bully for the PS2 so I'll be picking it up for the 360.

Good game, I think I got up to the end of the greasers or something.

Also if anyone adored Lost Planet like I did the achievement list for Lost Planet Colonies came out which is strange since there's been little to no info on the game, Capcom are releasing infomation this week I believe.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 9, 2008)

Dunno if this has been posted.



> Originally Posted by IGN
> March 7, 2008 - Speaking at the Mix08 Internet conference in Las Vegas yesterday, Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer said the company plans to throw its support behind Sony's Blu-ray technology in "ways that make sense," although he didn't mention the Xbox 360 specifically.
> 
> According to a report on the Seattle Post-Intelligencer's Web site (via GameDaily), Ballmer said Microsoft will work with what has become the current-generation high-definition storage medium of choice.
> ...


----------



## Fang (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm playing Bully on the 360 and I am loving the Biology Class expansion in the game.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm just glad I'll get to see Zoe in upgrades graphics.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried the castlevania game on Live arcade today, it was pretty sweet.
much better than I remember castlevania being on Snes :0

I have 900 points left, and I don´t really know what to spend them on >__>
carcassone was pretty fun, but I don´t know if it´s worth it.
but if I recall correctly it costs 800 pts 
I don´t want to spend everything one one game


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2008)

Rez          HD.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2008)

You don't have to spend it right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2008)

I just said Rez HD. That means /topic.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 9, 2008)

hm yeah, I still have to try Rez 

I think I´m gonna save it incase Rainbow6v2 gets some dlc ^^


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, if you're into _Mass Effect_, I think that the new planet/level is coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah i saw that on ign new releases!!

i cant wait


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 10, 2008)

oh damn, that´s true! 
I might get that then


----------



## Pein (Mar 10, 2008)

I need to play mass effect I stopped after I got promoted to a specter because I didn't think it was that great does it get any better after that?


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Well, if you're into _Mass Effect_, I think that the new planet/level is coming out tomorrow.



Is that true?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

Think so. It's not anything major, though.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

Interesting but it doesn't really matter for me since I never bothered buying the game, I only rented it.

Is that you Sin?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

No, it's me Slick/Karsa/Minami. =p

It only adds about 60-90 min of extra gameplay.


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> No, it's me Slick/Karsa/Minami. =p
> 
> It only adds about 60-90 min of extra gameplay.



I meant to say Sir Slick. 

I wasted so many hours just searching planets for those medallions and elements to make more money and achievement.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

We all did. =p


----------



## Fang (Mar 10, 2008)

I was half expecting Revan to pop up in that game.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2008)

It was a hard decision to decide who to die. Xenophobic redneck or Carth v2.0.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I killed them both 
(I´ve played the game twice)
I never really liked any of them, Garrus is my favourite character 




yes the game gets ALOT better after you recieve spectre status ~~


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, my friend skipped school today to play the dlc for _Mass Effect_.  He said it was pretty good, mainly because it introduced the Batarians (besides what you know from reading the Codex).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Read the novel, nubs.


Also, Wrex > you.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 11, 2008)

Pein said:


> I need to play mass effect I stopped after I got promoted to a specter because I didn't think it was that great does it get any better after that?



yes it does..all the action starts once you leave the citadel



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Read the novel, nubs.
> 
> 
> Also, Wrex > you.



QTF


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 11, 2008)

Condemned 2: Bloodshot tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 11, 2008)

I haven't played my 360 for like a month.

I'll start playing once RB6V2 drops probably.

Any interesting new demo's out lately?


----------



## Pein (Mar 11, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I haven't played my 360 for like a month.
> 
> I'll start playing once RB6V2 drops probably.
> 
> Any interesting new demo's out lately?



I don't think so


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 11, 2008)

nope, there´s been a distinctive lack of demos as of late :/
if you haven´t tried DMC4 and beatiful katamari that is ~~


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2008)

interesting it's a jpg named slide show.But not very related to the box.


----------



## Fang (Mar 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Condemned 2: Bloodshot tomorrow, can't wait



They made a sequel to it?


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

gonna send my 360 off on thursday now


----------



## Felix (Mar 12, 2008)

WHAT? Condemned 2 tomorrow? AWESOME


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> They made a sequel to it?



Yep just picked it up.


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2008)

Reviewing it would be kind of hard to post once your done, considering NF is time-warping now...again.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Gonna do a review a bit later?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2008)

prob this weekend


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice, I won't get to access it until then anyway.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 12, 2008)

Shit, Xbox got the Red Lights of Doom.  I tried everything but it just isn't working at all.  So I have to send it to Microsoft?  And will it cost a lot or will it be free?


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

^ red lights = free

me = no red lights = £60 repair, cunts


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 12, 2008)

If your xbox isnt working and you dont have red lights, drop it repeatedly untill a piece of hardware comes out of place. Then youll have red lights.


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

^ believe me i tired


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 12, 2008)

Then wrap it in a towel till it gets very hot and parts will melt. :amazed


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 12, 2008)

Blu Ray officially supported for the 360


----------



## Jotun (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to play GTA4, but something tells me I am going to be let down. Prolly won't end up grabbing RB6V2, CoD4 has me pretty much set. 

Is there a release date on RE5 yet?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 12, 2008)

RE5 is coming out in Mid 09 I think, but it will probably get delayed.


----------



## little nin (Mar 12, 2008)

^ where is it? (about the blu ray player )


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2008)

Blu ray is goood. 



> Prolly won't end up grabbing RB6V2, CoD4 has me pretty much set.


 Finally, another who agrees!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't wait for  RB6V2 & GTA4, only problem is I think my 360 is going to fail me, seems to be acting strange..


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 12, 2008)

Send it in before they come out. That's what I did for the release of GOW.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 12, 2008)

My ethernet cable just broke, so I can't go on Live.  Would it be worth it to spend the $100 bucks on the wireless adapter or just go buy a cheaper ethernet cable?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 12, 2008)

Just go buy another ethernet wire unless you dont have a modem withen 20ft of your xbox.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 13, 2008)

little nin said:


> ^ red lights = free
> 
> me = no red lights = £60 repair, cunts




Thats great.  How long does it take for them to fix it?  I want to be able to have it fixed by GTA4.

My Live doesn't work either...since I recently quit WoW for good so decided to get back to playing. >.<


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats great.  How long does it take for them to fix it?  I want to be able to have it fixed by GTA4.
> 
> My Live doesn't work either...since I recently quit WoW for good so decided to get back to playing. >.<



5-6 weeks send that thing out ASAP

Resident evil 5 should be out by the holidays probably an announcement at E3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats great.  How long does it take for them to fix it?  I want to be able to have it fixed by GTA4.
> 
> My Live doesn't work either...since I recently quit WoW for good so decided to get back to playing. >.<



Just play WoW on private servers.


----------



## Fang (Mar 13, 2008)

Has the Club been reviewed yet?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just play WoW on private servers.



Not playing WoW in general is better imo.  Most private servers suck to begin with and not worth the time.


----------



## Pein (Mar 13, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> Has the Club been reviewed yet?




learn it


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Not playing WoW in general is better imo.  Most private servers suck to begin with and not worth the time.


Gunbuster 2 ep 6 =/= suck

Plus, I still don't get how people get addicted to WoW. I've no problem with not playing it for a few days.


----------



## little nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Hokage Naruto said:


> Thats great.  How long does it take for them to fix it?  I want to be able to have it fixed by GTA4.
> 
> My Live doesn't work either...since I recently quit WoW for good so decided to get back to playing. >.<


my friends came back this week, his took 3 weeks to come


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Pikachu =/= suck
> 
> Plus, I still don't get how people get addicted to WoW. I've no problem with not playing it for a few days.



lol a few days...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, take into account that I only started two Sundays ago.


----------



## little nin (Mar 13, 2008)

addiction will hit you one day, if you have a good social life you don't get addicted though, you get bored at about level 40 odd


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Don't have much of a social life, and I already have a lvl 70.

BurningFusion is a modded server. Either 20/40x exp gathered.


----------



## little nin (Mar 13, 2008)

then you're doomed but i don't know how modded servers differ to a normal one enjoyment wise


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

I doubt it.


----------



## little nin (Mar 13, 2008)

that's what you say now


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 13, 2008)

Since I last played my 360 there was a patch for COD4 out I hear...what did it change? anything kewl? I'm tempted to start playing it again out of boredom.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2008)

Hit detection on scopes is vastly improves, host migration, new kill-cams that follow explosives. Like, the carpet boms, or a grenade that bounces off a tree, a window and then a crate before blowing you to bits, or that claymore around the corner before you walk past it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 13, 2008)

Instead of buying the wireless adapter, I just went out and bought a connector to connect the two twenty feet ethernet cables I have; it works fine.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 14, 2008)

^i didnt buy the MS wireless adapter...i just ended up buying a linksys wireless gaming device that connects via ethernet to wireless..


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Don't have much of a social life, and I already have a lvl 70.
> 
> BurningFusion is a modded server. Either 20/40x exp gathered.



I am feeling the need to make a BE pally and a Hunter of some kind, how often do their severs crap out?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 14, 2008)

I will receive my 360 on Monday.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I am feeling the need to make a BE pally and a Hunter of some kind, how often do their severs crap out?



Very scarcely. At times you can get annoyingly DC'd, but it's easy enough to just sign in again. The lag is extremely low, if at all existent.

As I have in my MSN name 'Fight for Horde, Fuck the Gnomes', bunch of fucking little gankers.

Add me if you decide to make a char, my main is a Feral-spec Tauren Druid named Soletaken.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> I will receive my 360 on Monday.



You will be very happy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2008)

DW6 will be in stores here in sweden next week 
FINALLY


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Another week


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2008)

So played some Condemned online, it's actually pretty fun, surprised there


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Very scarcely. At times you can get annoyingly DC'd, but it's easy enough to just sign in again. The lag is extremely low, if at all existent.
> 
> As I have in my MSN name 'Fight for Horde, Fuck the Gnomes', bunch of fucking little gankers.
> 
> Add me if you decide to make a char, my main is a Feral-spec Tauren Druid named Soletaken.



Only thing in the way of me playing is taking the time to clean up some stuff on my HD to make room for WoW 

I'll be sure to add you when I do tho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn it, just got the red rings...what a great surprise on my birthday.

Do I just send it in or do I have to fill out a form or something first?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 15, 2008)

Call 18004myxbox, and ask them for a shipping box. Then you should get the box withen a week after that, and just follow their instructions.


----------



## little nin (Mar 15, 2008)

you can just put it any box, in the UK neway >_>


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 15, 2008)

same in belgium

they email you the UPS labels and you put it on a box and you call the UPS for a date

No americans interested in shipping me a second hand 360? (need one for rock band)

I pays in paypal


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

Hell yeah!

Anyone play Lost Planet? I fucking loved it.

Just saw the colonies trailer, I cant wait.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> Anyone play Lost Planet? I fucking loved it.



Never cared for Lost Planet.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

Meh, I thought it was great, probably because it was the first real game I played for the 360 online and I had a bunch of freinds that did too.

Anyway, in case anyone didn't already know multiplayer info for GTA 4 was revealed yesterday, it sounds great.



> The April issue of Spain's PSM magazine includes a new preview of GTA IV, which covers the game's multiplayer modes, all 12 of them, in great detail. The most significant development is that the details we posted back in February all turned out to be true.
> 
> GTA IV will support sixteen players simultaneously on both Xbox Live and PlayStation Network and many of the twelve included game modes are playable individually or as part of a team. The modes are: Deathmatch, Mafia Work, Race, GTA Race, Cops 'n' Crooks, Hangman's Noose, Deal Breaker, Turf War, Car Jack City, Bomb Da Base I, Bomb Da Base II, Free Roam
> 
> ...


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2008)

Only game I give a bloody hell at the moment.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2008)

I been playing multiplayer with GTA ever since it was on the Pc :0 150 people in GTA is freaking awesome!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes. TFU looks promising.

Did they give a release date yet?

You played SA-MP, SSJ3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2008)

^ Yes, was alot of fun.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2008)

TFU looks more then just promising. Just one month away, as rumor holds.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Yes, was alot of fun.



It sure was, I played it religiously throughout 2006, then I kinda got bored.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> TFU looks more then just promising. Just one month away, as rumor holds.



TFU? 

And can't wait till GTA4, gonna kickass.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 15, 2008)

TFU: The Force Unleashed [Star Wars]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> TFU looks more then just promising. Just one month away, as rumor holds.



Didn't the official trailer make it SUMMER '08?


I didn't want to get it at first, but after reading some hands-on previews in game mags, I'm hyped for GTA. This promises to be a lot more realistic, which I like a lot.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, Star wars will be fun, but nothing on GTA.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

I do hope the final version doesn't have any slow-downs or glitches like previous GTA's tended to have. Because this game does look amazingly awesome, the whole city they've created, along with brands and what not.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

Slow downs in GTA? Really? I don't remember much about that but i do remember LOVING SA. So can't wait for 4, looks great. From huge city, to online, to story. Gonna be a fun one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

VC was my fave, loved the vibe of it, but when the screen got busy with shit like molotov cocktails or a large sequence of explosives, it sure strained my PS2. Wasn't too fond of SA, personally. Mostly the fact that getting clothes on takes so fucking long too load. Finished it twice, though. Loved the sky-diving.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah PS2 did have some problems with loading. I liked vice but it was my least fav cause of the story/area. But all were good to me, 4 looks great though.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

GTA IV does look great, good enough to make me change from 'not buying this shit before three price-drops' to 'getting this shit pre-release if I can'.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> TFU?
> 
> And can't wait till GTA4, gonna kickass.



The Force: Unleashed.



Dan Hibiki said:


> TFU: The Force Unleashed [Star Wars]



Yep. 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Didn't the official trailer make it SUMMER '08?



They keep saying April 2008. 




> I didn't want to get it at first, but after reading some hands-on previews in game mags, I'm hyped for GTA. This promises to be a lot more realistic, which I like a lot.



I honestly don't care for Grand Theft Auto IV that much, the series seems kind of stale despite all the new gameplay mechanics and innovation they add to it, at heart, its still repeating its history.



crazymtf said:


> Ah, Star wars will be fun, but nothing on GTA.



No way man.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

History repeating itself is a given, my friend. As long as it's done in a worth-while way.


The last TFU trailer definitely said Summer in big fucking letters, and knowing with their delay-habbit, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Fang (Mar 15, 2008)

The street date still says April. Maybe they define Summer starting with April.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 15, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> The street date still says April. Maybe they define Summer starting with April.



April release date was wrong. Even changed on gamefaqs.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I have less doubts about GTA4 with every new anouncement 

TFU looks alright, I am more interested in the story though tbh.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2008)

See what it says in BIG FUCKING LETTERS. April =/= Summer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 15, 2008)

I registered the red lights problem on the xbox homepage, and they said they would mail me a box to stick the 360 in.  Is it faster if I just call them for a box?


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

does it have to be this special xbox ordered box? can't you get a normal moving box from a shop?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2008)

Beat Army Of Two last night. Gonna do a review on it today if anyone is interested


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 16, 2008)

@crazy: awesome, review away ;D
btw, how long did it take for you to complete Bladestorm? I still only have 3 stars and I´ve played for around 25-30 hours now :0


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> @crazy: awesome, review away ;D
> btw, how long did it take for you to complete Bladestorm? I still only have 3 stars and I?ve played for around 25-30 hours now :0



Sorry never beat it, have about 8 hours and 2 stars.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder if there's any chance that "Too Human" will be ported to PC after it released for 360?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2008)

My Army of Two Review, enjoy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PCBpEkiz3c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Felix (Mar 16, 2008)

GTA 4 looks better and better each time they release new media.
Speaking of previous GTAs, SA was my least favorite. Didn't like the setting (The whole OG ghetto crap irritates me)


----------



## little nin (Mar 16, 2008)

^ compared to the contexts of the other games it was out of place, but did bring lots of interesting aspects to the franchise with how you could make upgrade your character and stuff


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2008)

I spent like 200 hours on San Andreas, lulz. It wasn't the best story wise but it was so huge I really didn't give a damn.

The best was GTA3...those first few minutes of playing the game were special...it just felt like  "WOW".


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 16, 2008)

My balls are on fire.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry never beat it, have about 8 hours and 2 stars.



okay ^^
it gets more interesting story wise when you get to 3 stars, there?s alot more story driven battles etc going on which is nice, because otherwise it feels pretty pointless and repetetive :/


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> okay ^^
> it gets more interesting story wise when you get to 3 stars, there?s alot more story driven battles etc going on which is nice, because otherwise it feels pretty pointless and repetetive :/



I'll hopefully get back to it one day, when i don't have 15 games to play


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> My balls are on fire.



How can something nonexistent be aflame?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How can something nonexistent be aflame?



Lol rep just for this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 16, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> My balls are on fire.



What does that have to do with anything?

Man, I guess I have to dig out my original Xbox to play while I wait for my 360 to be repaired.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 17, 2008)

Felix said:


> GTA 4 looks better and better each time they release new media.
> Speaking of previous GTAs, SA was my least favorite. Didn't like the setting (The whole OG ghetto crap irritates me)



Lol

I liked SA, but Vice City will always be my favorite. The music alone was just epic.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 17, 2008)

My 360's frozen five times today.

Should I call M$?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I'll hopefully get back to it one day, when i don't have 15 games to play



haha, true xD
it´s a fun game to pick up every now and then


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 17, 2008)

So I got a wireless modem set up but I simply refuse to pay 100 euro for microsoft's retarded wireless adapter, are there simple USB wireless adapters that work with the 360?

Seriously the 360 has been out for about 2 years and its still the same fucking price.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2008)

It's €69, where I live.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So I got a wireless modem set up but I simply refuse to pay 100 euro for microsoft's retarded wireless adapter, are there simple USB wireless adapters that work with the 360?
> 
> Seriously the 360 has been out for about 2 years and its still the same fucking price.



look for a linksys wireless gaming device....its cheaper and it works through the ethernet port.....unfortunatly, the MS USB wireless adapter is the only USB wireless adapter that the console will recognize and use


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 17, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Seriously the 360 has been out for about 2 years and its still the same fucking price.



It recently went down in the UK. It's now ?159.99 for the Core and ?179.99 for the Premium.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2008)

*removes donkey from FL*


----------



## little nin (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, dropped £50 in the UK to compete with the other shit, i guess it's priced at £10 for the amount of days it will work and not have RROD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 17, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> My 360's frozen five times today.
> 
> Should I call M$?



Does the screen get all fuzzy when it freezes?  The same thing happened to me before I got the red rings.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2008)

I got my 360 back and surprised that I got the same one back.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2008)

what? aren´t they supposed to give you a new one?
I got a new one


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2008)

They never give u new ones only refurbished ones, but they gave the same one back fixed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I can guarantee you I got a new one, since I got a new one on spot in the store 
I had to pay 33 USD for the prize difference (I hade a core and they don´t sell that shit there anymore) but I got two games and a new Hard drive (166.USD here) so I actually made a profit from selling that


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> My Army of Two Review, enjoy
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PCBpEkiz3c[/YOUTUBE]



Just bumping my Army Of Two Review. 

Also just beat Condemned 2. I'ma give it about a 8.5-9 when i do the review. It was a great game for the most part but some parts hold it back. It took me about 9-10 hours to beat.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 17, 2008)

I´d watch it, but my soundcard has died or something so it would be pretty pointless 
 lousy computer...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 18, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> I got my 360 back and surprised that I got the same one back.



How long did it take for them to fix it?


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Does the screen get all fuzzy when it freezes?  The same thing happened to me before I got the red rings.



Nah, it only happens on certain games though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> look for a linksys wireless gaming device....its cheaper and it works through the ethernet port.....unfortunatly, the MS USB wireless adapter is the only USB wireless adapter that the console will recognize and use



fuck you microsoft 

where the hell can I find that thing.



Toffeeman said:


> It recently went down in the UK. It's now ?159.99 for the Core and ?179.99 for the Premium.



"it" = the adapter still being the same price


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How long did it take for them to fix it?



not too long.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 18, 2008)

when my 360 broke it still was the same console, hell they didn't even clean up the case (glue spots from a saints row skin)


----------



## invaderzim9 (Mar 18, 2008)

call of duty 4 and assasins creed (little bit of halo 3) are the only good games I own or borrowed


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 19, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> fuck you microsoft
> 
> where the hell can I find that thing.



this is what I personally use...and it works just as fine as the MS adapter

linky


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2008)

My fat brother just broke my mic from passing out with it on.

Well, I guess it still works, but the head strap or w/e is broken off so I'd have to hold the mic when I talk or something


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 19, 2008)

So Who has bully is it ne  good?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 19, 2008)

My friend has it.  He said that the new content they added makes it a lot better than the ps2 version.  The multiplayer isn't all that great though.


----------



## Pein (Mar 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> My fat brother just broke my mic from passing out with it on.
> 
> Well, I guess it still works, but the head strap or w/e is broken off so I'd have to hold the mic when I talk or something


happened to me I use a rubberband to keep it in place 



forgotten_hero said:


> My friend has it.  He said that the new content they added makes it a lot better than the ps2 version.  The multiplayer isn't all that great though.



not by much and I'd wait until a  patch for the game hits for all the problems its having


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

360 Bully has multiplayer?!

What type? first I've heard of it O.o


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2008)

Pein said:


> happened to me I use a rubberband to keep it in place
> 
> 
> 
> not by much and I'd wait until a  patch for the game hits for all the problems its having



Where would I get a rubberband that big?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> My friend has it.  He said that the new content they added makes it a lot better than the ps2 version.  The multiplayer isn't all that great though.



Since when does bully have multiplayer


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> They never give u new ones only refurbished ones, but they gave the same one back fixed.



when you send it off you get it repaired, you get a new one if you buy it from a store, still have the receipt and they give you a new one if you have RROD


mystictrunks said:


> Nah, it only happens on certain games though.



mine was the same, i sent it off, costs money though

eventually it will do it in any game that has good graphics

i was playing puzzle fighter HD and it crashed a few times


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

What again, was the name of that Viewtful Joe esque like game on Xbox Arcade?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 19, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> What again, was the name of that Viewtful Joe esque like game on Xbox Arcade?



i think it was something that was on XNA...i dont remember much tho


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i think it was something that was on XNA...i dont remember much tho



Yeah, I'm trying to find that game that MT was talking about on Live/Arcade. It's starting to piss me off.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

Just sold Mass Effect and returned Vegas so I have the money for GTA IV.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 19, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to find that game that MT was talking about on Live/Arcade. It's starting to piss me off.



i think it was a timed trial if i remember correctly...



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just sold Mass Effect and returned Vegas so I have the money for GTA IV.



GTA IV FTW!!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

We'll have to go cruisin' sometime, Gir.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

I Я TWF said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to find that game that MT was talking about on Live/Arcade. It's starting to piss me off.



_The Dishwasher : Dead Samurai_, was a timed thing I believe..won't be avaliable for a while now. Fun game.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just sold Mass Effect and returned Vegas so I have the money for GTA IV.



My birthday's three days before GTA IV, so luckily I won't have money woes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

Lucky bitch. I'm unemployed, so I have to sell my shit. XD


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2008)

^ get a job then 

sell your body to science

when's GTA coming out?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course. Because everyone's just waitin' in line to hire an autist.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 19, 2008)

Just picked up vegas 2


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

little nin said:


> ^ get a job then
> 
> sell your body to science
> 
> when's GTA coming out?



29th of April worldwide release. Get it so I can jack your car and run you over with it online


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

I might be able to get it earlier.


----------



## little nin (Mar 19, 2008)

@ crazy i hear there's lag issues


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I might be able to get it earlier.





Elaborate!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

Ex-gameshop employee, good friends with the current employees. If there's no embargo on the date, I might get it a day or two before release.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

Gamestop and I are having a big dispute.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2008)

There are none of that shit in Holland.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

I was hired as a assistant manager, it took a month for my information to process through their registery, new manager comes, tells me that I need to give SSN to him for HR. And then when I ask to talk to the HR because this shit is sounding shady to me, he tells me I have to re-apply for my job even though I had already been hired on the spot and submitted all my forms.

Yeah.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking a part time job at my local GAME store, money's shit but the discounts are win.


----------



## Fang (Mar 19, 2008)

Or just go to large scale retailer like Best Buy or Circuit City and make a few bucks more an hour then the average entry level employee at Gamestop/EB/GameCrazy..ect.


----------



## Pein (Mar 19, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm thinking of taking a part time job at my local GAME store, money's shit but the discounts are win.



I took a job at a gamestore not for the cash I just needed to get experience on retail I'm gonna be opening a game shop in a couple of years it will be pwnage


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2008)

So played about a hour and a half with R6V2 and loving it like i knew i would. I'ma play online tomorrow


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 20, 2008)

Gamestop = Garbage
I tried to exchange my LO for a new copy since a disk is defective, they wouldn't take it. I had the receipt and everything.


Anything worthwhile coming out before GTA4?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

RBV2, Dark Sektor I think...

That's about it.

Oh, that sounds pretty awesome, Pein.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Lucky bitch. I'm unemployed, so I have to sell my shit. XD



High Five my unemployed brother 

We seriously have to host some NF GTA4 online multiplayer matches of some kind.

Edit: Vegas 2 was kind of boring >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

We're just going to cruise around 'n shit. Though I will drop nades if I see any tards with Nas-ava's.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> We're just going to cruise around 'n shit. Though I will drop nades if I see any tards with Nas-ava's.





Have a taste of my Molotov


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

EAT DEAGLE SUCKA


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> EAT DEAGLE SUCKA





I wonder how big the arsenal will be this time. Killing stuff is supposed to be funner/notsoawkward this time around.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

I just hope the Deagle is still there. It's my favourite gun in any game. Well, more like a fucking hand-cannon. >.>


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2008)

My Review of Condemned 2 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=NfTUvyoEhsk[/YOUTUBE]




*Score - 8.7*


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 20, 2008)

i think im going to subscribe to gamefly....is that a good idea??


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i think im going to subscribe to gamefly....is that a good idea??



Why not? Better then blockbuster and such.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Blegh, want GTA IV and Prizefighter already.


Reeeaaaally doubt the latter's going for a May release.


----------



## Pein (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i think im going to subscribe to gamefly....is that a good idea??



Heck yes I just started a week ago and rented some stuff that I didn't want to buy awesome service and it took about 2 days for delivery time.

I rented dynasty warriors 6 and DW gundams both were terrible glad I rented them.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 20, 2008)

yeah i subscribed...i so far have 17 games on the list...i signed up for the 2 disk at a time serivce...im getting Lost: Via Domus cause i have wanted to play that for a while now...and Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 since its "available now"


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

I Recently got the red lights and it still has not come back, who else has had there broke by this crap?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 20, 2008)

wait a month from when you first sent it


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 20, 2008)

Pein said:


> Heck yes I just started a week ago and rented some stuff that I didn't want to buy awesome service and it took about 2 days for delivery time.
> 
> I rented dynasty warriors 6 and DW gundams both were terrible glad I rented them.



Confused here. If you rented DW gundam why would you get DW 6 too? There the same gameplay


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

I still want DW: Gundam

I bet it's real cheap now


----------



## Slayz (Mar 20, 2008)

I liek Xboxes


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

Pancaekmanz said:


> I liek Xboxes



Very nice contribution there.  Anything specific you like about Xboxes?


----------



## Toffeeman (Mar 20, 2008)

Funny how so many people seem to run into trouble with their 360's...

I've had mine since January and I use it regularly, and it has run _perfectly_ since day one - even XBox LIVE.

Guess im one of the lucky few or something??


----------



## Fang (Mar 20, 2008)

DW Gundam is a better buy then Warrior's Orochi. I don't get how some sites gave it such a shitty review.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Funny how so many people seem to run into trouble with their 360's...
> 
> I've had mine since January and I use it regularly, and it has run _perfectly_ since day one - even XBox LIVE.
> 
> Guess im one of the lucky few or something??



I don't have trouble with mine either


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2008)

What good exclusive games does Xbox 360 have out right now, and coming in the future?


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> What good exclusive games does Xbox 360 have out right now, and coming in the future?



Gears of war 2 at the end of this year!


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2008)

That's a short list.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

You forgot Fable 2. =p

Also Prizefighter, although that's coming to Wii as well. No love for PS3.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> That's a short list.



Dead Rising
Shadowrun
and there are some other old ones but I cant think of them.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 20, 2008)

Genesis said:


> That's a short list.



Lmao here's a list. 

Gears of war 2
Gears of War
Halo 3
Naruto: Rise of a ninja

I Really can't think of any tbh, sorry.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Funny how so many people seem to run into trouble with their 360's...
> 
> I've had mine since January and I use it regularly, and it has run _perfectly_ since day one - even XBox LIVE.
> 
> Guess im one of the lucky few or something??



Lol January.

I've had mine since January 2007 and nothing's wrong with it.

Genesis:

GoW
GoW 2
Halo 3
Dead Rising
LO


Just off the top of my head.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2008)

Naruto: Rise of Ninja was majorly meh. Maybe worth at a budget-price, but not full.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Naruto: Rise of Ninja was majorly meh. Maybe worth at a budget-price, but not full.



I agree, I regret paying $60 for that one. Although renting it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 20, 2008)

So, there's mainly FPS games right?

- Gears of War
- Gears of War 2
- Halo 3
- BioShock

Then there's:

- Lost Odyssey
- Mass Effect
- Dead Rising

This is actually the one thing I probably dislike about it. There's too many FPS games and not enough Action/Adventure types. Still, Ninja Gaiden 2 is supposed to come out on it, and Fable 2 looks interesting.

It could definitely be a worthwhile investment.

Thanks.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Naruto: Rise of Ninja was majorly meh. Maybe worth at a budget-price, but not full.



HHHEEEEYYY, I brought it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Mar 21, 2008)

Genesis said:


> So, there's mainly FPS games right?
> 
> - Gears of War
> - Gears of War 2
> ...



Here's a proper list:

[#] Call of Duty 4* [multi-platform]
[#] GTAIV* [multi]
[#] The Orange Box^ [multi]
[#] Lost Odyssey
[#] Ninja Gaiden II
[#] Fable 2
[#] Prizefighter [PC]
[#] Soul Calibur 4* [multi]
[#] Virtua Fighter 5 Online* [multi]
[#] Brutal Legend [multi] [Tim Schafer!]
[#] Star Wars: The Force Unleashed [multi] 
[#] Fallout 3 [multi]
[#] Prototype [multi]
[#] Too Human [gameplay needs work; might turn out to be spectacular] 
[#] Gears of War 2
[#] Alan Wake [PC]
------------------------------
[#] Rez HD
[#] N+
[#] Psychonauts [also available on PS2; upscaling possible on PS3]
[#] Alien Hominid HD
[#] Every Extend Extra Extreme (E4)

* : The 360 iteration has the upper hand, whether that be based on my opinion or factual proof.
^ : I own the PC version. The 360 version is graphically superior to that of the PS3. PC murders both. 

Mass Effect will find its way on the PC. I'll get that one instead, due to superior control and fewer [to no] glitches. I might get Fallout 3 for the PC, if there's any real reason to do so. 

There's one platformer some people are looking forward to, and that's Banjo Threeie. I, for one, am not interested. 

I dislike zombie games.

Not a lot of exclusives, but the 360 is still a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Mendrox (Mar 21, 2008)

? Everyone forgets Devil May Cry 4... shame on you!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 21, 2008)

Mendrox said:


> ? Everyone forgets Devil May Cry 4... shame on you!



Because that game wasent amazing, it was good, but probably not worthy of that list.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Genesis said:


> So, there's mainly FPS games right?
> 
> - Gears of War
> - Gears of War 2.


Those are TPS. 


MS81 said:


> HHHEEEEYYY, I brought it.



Sucks to be you, then.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2008)

MS81 said:


> HHHEEEEYYY, I brought it.



So did I, doesn't change the fact it sucked.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Those are TPS.


Oh really?! 

That's interesting, I automatically assumed they were FPS. Doesn't matter anyway, they're shooting games which is the main point.


----------



## Pein (Mar 21, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Because that game wasent amazing, it was good, but probably not worthy of that list.



lol shadwrun is on your list but not DMC4.

Genesis get DMC4 I have about 40+ hours in the game and frankly ninja gaiden 2 doesn't look all that impressive.So dmc is your best bet on the action game frontier.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes, but Genesis should also be aware that your opinion means very little.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yes, but Genesis should also be aware that your opinion means very little.



Well everyones opinion should mean little then if his is.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 21, 2008)

Pein said:


> lol shadwrun is on your list but not DMC4.
> 
> Genesis get DMC4 I have about 40+ hours in the game and frankly ninja gaiden 2 doesn't look all that impressive.So dmc is your best bet on the action game frontier.


DMC4 was repetitive button masher, its fun but not great. Shadowrun had all the aspects of a good game, mainly because it's not the same as every other FPS out for xbox 360 so far.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

lol wut


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd like to replace that lolly-pop.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol wut



WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU GET THAT


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol if that was my copy I wouldn't be online.

I found it on another forum I frequent...some lucky bastard already has it I it would seem


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Tell him that I hate his fucking guts for me, will ya?


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Lol if that was my copy I wouldn't be online.
> 
> I found it on another forum I frequent...some lucky bastard already has it I it would seem



It's either a display case, and game, or and employee of rockstar being a jackass.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 21, 2008)

already a month early!! i want it now!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

You and me both, Gir.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 21, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

I would do dirty unspeakable things to get my hands on an early copy.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2008)

That's not real. Someone made it, i'll try finding the link.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

It's not? that makes me feel alot better.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 21, 2008)

forgive me for asking, but why should I be hyped for another GTA? they haven´t appealed to me since the first two games (and gta:vice city was decent) they´re good games, not just orgasmic good games (In my opinion). 

what´s the new stuff witht the latest game? >___>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

Watch the vids on GameTrailers. This one's a lot more realistic than the previous.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm a sucker for the realism and all the awesome little things that Rockstar have included. 

Oh, I look forward to seeing some of you on the GTA IV multiplayer. Feel free to add me, _*Remadee*_ is my tag.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

No no, you add me. Sir0Slick. 

Can be pronounced as either Sir-Oh, as I intended it, or Siro, as it somehow came into use.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Sure, I'll add you over the 360 website. I haven't played my 360 in a while though..I'll be playing it sometime in the upcoming weeks..just before GTA.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

I started playing skate. again today. Found some cool Adidas shirts in it that I can't seem to find anywhere online or in real life.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> forgive me for asking, but why should I be hyped for another GTA? they haven?t appealed to me since the first two games (and gta:vice city was decent) they?re good games, not just orgasmic good games (In my opinion).
> 
> what?s the new stuff witht the latest game? >___>



Same reason your excited for DW6. It's the next gen of it's franchises. And i love both but DW6 disappointed me  Hopefully GTA4 won't.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 21, 2008)

There's a Golden Axe game coming out for this at some point in the next few months on Play.com, but I can't really find any solid information about the game on any sites. I'm wondering if that release date is bullcrap now.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 22, 2008)

Toffeeman said:


> Funny how so many people seem to run into trouble with their 360's...
> 
> I've had mine since January and I use it regularly, and it has run _perfectly_ since day one - even XBox LIVE.
> 
> Guess im one of the lucky few or something??



I have had my Eliter for about a year now (I got it sometime during March last year) and I play for 10 hours straight sometimes. Then again maybe I just jinxed myself 

Edit: 

DMC4 was a great rent, I wouldn't buy it. Shadowrun was fun until Halo 3 came out, didn't the developers lose their studio after making that game? xD

Adding Sauce for future GTA4, I alrdy have Sir Slick apparently 
(My gamer tag is Xapan)

Double Edit:
@century

I liked Vice City more than Andreas, but Andreas brought a bigger map + weapon skills + more customize shit.

GTAIV has a very detailed city, as in you can go in more buildings versus not being able to go in them. Better AI, better fighting/shooting system. Apparently a very large music bank, and finally a multiplayer (for consoles )

There will also be episodic content for the 360 that will just further expand on the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> forgive me for asking, but why should I be hyped for another GTA? they haven?t appealed to me since the first two games (and gta:vice city was decent) they?re good games, not just orgasmic good games (In my opinion).
> 
> what?s the new stuff witht the latest game? >___>



If you didn't like the other games in the series, then I doubt that you would like this one.

Just mailed my 360 in yesterday to be repaired for the red rings.  How long does it take for it to be repaired?  A month?


----------



## Genesis (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh good God, I've done it!!!

...

Nearly anyway. I've added a bundle to my Play.com account. Xbox 360 Premium, with Halo 3 and Lost Odyssey for £209.99. On top of that, an Official Xbox 360 Quick Charge Kit for £17.99, which brings it to a total of £227.98.

All I have to do is go forward a few steps and confirm, then those sons of bitches will take that money out of my bank account.

I've done a lot of research for this console, I'm excited yet at the same time, I'm thinking what if I end up regretting the purchase. I've read a lot of reviews where people say the system's unreliable and keeps breaking, but since I'm getting the version with the HDMI port, maybe it's one of the new ones that doesn't do it as much.

I'm leaving them in my basket for now, and I'll see if I feel the same way at the end of tomorrow. If I do, I'll be joining the Lost Odyssey thread finally in a few days time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think you'll regret it.  I don't.  And my 360 just broke down after faithful service for over a year.  And Microsoft repairs the red rings for free anyways-sent me a box and everything.


----------



## Mugiwara (Mar 22, 2008)

Woohoo, finally I'm a member of the 360-family. 

And I got ranked first in quite a few of the rounds I played in Halo 3! And that wasn't only in the noob-server. Good start ^^

Anyway! PM me if you want to play  
I've got Halo 3, Perfect Dark Zero, Fifa 08 and Gears of War.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 22, 2008)

Bought brand new Bioshock, Mass Effect and preordered Condemned 2. All for £60.

Should stop me buying any new games for a month or more!


----------



## BAD BD (Mar 22, 2008)

Who here is waiting for ninja gaiden 2.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 22, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Who here is waiting for ninja gaiden 2.



*raises hand* its going to be sick.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Bought brand new Bioshock, Mass Effect and preordered Condemned 2. All for ?60.
> 
> Should stop me buying any new games for a month or more!



lol wut GTA IV is out next month, you're not interested in it?


----------



## little nin (Mar 23, 2008)

i don't even know if i'm going to buy GTA IV

exams


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't miss out.

New Multiplayer info on GTA IV



> Maximum player limits on some multiplayer modes were finally disclosed:
> Deathmatch + Team Deathmatch: 16 players
> GTA Race: 16 players
> Mafiya Work: 8 players
> ...



16 player free roam


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol wut GTA IV is out next month, you're not interested in it?



Special Edition preordered....waiting til the day of me being 19 and 1 month..(3/29 is bday, GTA IV releases on 4/29)



little nin said:


> i don't even know if i'm going to buy GTA IV
> 
> exams


BLASHPHEMY


----------



## little nin (Mar 23, 2008)

before i really was looking forward to it but i only have time to play games for like 2 hours max on the weekends 

and my 360's been sent away


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> lol wut GTA IV is out next month, you're not interested in it?



LOL, believe me, I'm really looking forward to controlling some Eastern-European thug to steal a flashy car and run over some poor bastard! 

But I spent too much recently and uni life is expensive enough with bloody bills to pay! 

GTA IV will be my next game anyway.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

150 hours out of Halo 3? 

Nobody can put up with the shitty community in Halo 3 with all the whiny kids and shit and if you can the chances are you're one of said children.

Call of Duty 4 makes Halo 3 look like garbage..seriously.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> 150 hours out of Halo 3?
> 
> Nobody can put up with the shitty community in Halo 3 with all the whiny kids and shit and if you can the chances are you're one of said children.
> 
> Call of Duty 4 makes Halo 3 look like garbage..seriously.



No, cod4 is garbage, halo isn't. 

And get friends + Private chat = win. I like better gameplay, so community don't matter to me.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

COD4 gameplay + community are way superior than Halo's, in my oppinion.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> COD4 gameplay + community are way superior than Halo's, in my oppinion.


That's like saying my internet is more mature than yours.  We are all on the same internet, so the communities are exactly the same.  Games as popular as CoD4 and Halo always have shit communities.

Can we stop crying about Halo vs CoD4 now please?


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Mar 23, 2008)

im defo getting gta4. cant wait

note to self: i need to get on Live dammit!!


----------



## little nin (Mar 23, 2008)

^ thanks for the rep, i can't rep ne1 today 

150 hours on halo? lol

gears of war maybe, one of the best games on 360 imo


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, why don't you just get CoD 4 and Halo 3?  Trust me, there comes a time in every gamers' life when they get so frustrated at a game that they have to stop playing it.  Then you can just pop in the other game and have fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2008)

'cept when you sell Halo 3 to get CoD4.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 23, 2008)

little nin said:


> ^ thanks for the rep, i can't rep ne1 today
> 
> 150 hours on halo? lol
> 
> gears of war maybe, one of the best games on 360 imo



Gears of wars 150 hours? Lol try 20-30 max.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Gears of wars 150 hours? Lol try 20-30 max.



Less.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuck Halo, Call of Duty, and Gears of War.

EDF ONRY

It's so fucking pro, it doesn't have online. 
It's so fucking pro, you can only play with one other person.
It's so fucking pro, I bought it for 20 dollars.
It's so fucking pro, I only play it once a blue moon.
It's so fucking pro, it sold millions of copies worldwide













Well, I'm not exactly sure on the numbers, but who cares


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Same reason your excited for DW6. It's the next gen of it's franchises. And i love both but DW6 disappointed me  Hopefully GTA4 won't.



true 
I read the magic words multiplayer though, how does it work in the new GTA?
gta 2?s multiplayer didn?t last that long :/

yeah? I still haven?t got DW6, it?s coming out this week. what was bad with it compared to for example DW5? 

I?m still getting it though 
and DW:Gundam sooner or later


----------



## Kaki (Mar 24, 2008)

I think GTA 4 will bring new life to the series, much more than DW6 did, but for me GTA needs more new life.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 24, 2008)

^i was bored last night so i finally read the article in game informer (or was it xbox mag i dunno) about GTA IV....it sounds awesome from the new tweaks and addons that just made the series ALOT better just from reading it


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 24, 2008)

dammit this sucks....i missed out on the keys for the battlefield multiplayer beta...they were released this morning and i just missed them


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> true
> I read the magic words multiplayer though, how does it work in the new GTA?
> gta 2?s multiplayer didn?t last that long :/
> 
> ...



The combat felt like a step back for me. The graphics were nothing special. The voice acting is even worse then before *How the fuck that possible? * it's just not a next gen DW. DW:Gundam is much better.


----------



## little nin (Mar 24, 2008)

^ my bro plays that for hours and hours


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 24, 2008)

@crazy, damn okay. no jap voices?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 24, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> @crazy, damn okay. no jap voices?



Not that i could tell, but i didn't search. I'll check when i play it again but right now busy with Vegas and halo 3.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 24, 2008)

Tomorrows gonna be good. Finally, the 3 new halo maps will be free and I'm in the Battlefield: BC beta.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2008)

Is there anyway at all that I can get into the Battlefield beta?


----------



## MS81 (Mar 24, 2008)

we gonna get some new info on RE5 later this week.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Is there anyway at all that I can get into the Battlefield beta?



gotta key.....

you need a key to get in...i tried earlier to get it and i missed...so i think we both are SOL


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The combat felt like a step back for me. The graphics were nothing special. The voice acting is even worse then before *How the fuck that possible? * it's just not a next gen DW. DW:Gundam is much better.



Wait, they made the combat worse? Hasn't it been that same system for almost a decade?

Shit, that's bad.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not that i could tell, but i didn't search. I'll check when i play it again but right now busy with Vegas and halo 3.



aight 

Vegas 2 is sweet, too short and a bit buggy though, but still awesome 
and man, I need like 10000 exp now, and I currently have around 500


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 25, 2008)

^i didnt like it...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2008)

bummer man ;D

I hope the next rainbow six game doesn´t take place in vegas, and adds some more variation to the levels, weapons etc. ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

My wish-list for the next couple of months:

Jet Set Radio Future
GTA IV
Prizefighter

That's it. >.>


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2008)

the old JSRF? or is there a new one coming?! :0
JSRF was so awesome, the characters, the funky story,the graphics and especially the music was pure love. and the gameplay was pretty cool aswell, leagues beyond other skate/inlines games ~~

what´s prizefighter?


----------



## Pein (Mar 25, 2008)

Prize fighter is a boxing game


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 25, 2008)

Bleh... Bad Company beta has had a rough start today.  Once you manage to get into a game though it runs fine.

Unfortunately, I find myself playing this exactly like any other battlefield type game.  The "destructible" environments are either not as destructible as they claimed or it just doesn't always perform the way they wanted it to.

It is still fun, but it is still Battlefield.  Won't be turning any heads at least from the taste the beta has given me.  I'll prolly pick this up when it is cheap.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> the old JSRF? or is there a new one coming?! :0


Old one. Getting the single-release version because the combo one doesn't work through VGA, as it's 50Hz only.


Centuryslayer said:


> JSRF was so awesome, the characters, the funky story,the graphics and especially the music was pure love. and the gameplay was pretty cool aswell, leagues beyond other skate/inlines games ~~


Yeah, that's why I'm getting it. Although as far as skateboarding goes, skate. is still the bomb-diggity.


Centuryslayer said:


> what?s prizefighter?


2k Sports boxing game slated for release in June.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah, skate was pretty neat, and actually made some very innovative efforts with the ol' gamepad that was really clever


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2008)

Dark sector tomorrow  Fuck the scores, i don't care. D3 gets my support  and the game looks fun.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, skate was pretty neat, and actually made some very innovative efforts with the ol' gamepad that was really clever


skate. is simply the best skateboarding game out there at the mo'. I'm getting better at it, too. The second play-through P.O.T.E. only took me two tries.


----------



## Pein (Mar 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Dark sector tomorrow  Fuck the scores, i don't care. D3 gets my support  and the game looks fun.



why its basically gears of war don't you hate that game?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 25, 2008)

Pein said:


> why its basically gears of war don't you hate that game?



I hate gears of war because of it's shitty art design, boring story, and multiplayer set up like crap *Matchmaking people, do it like halo/cod*

I like the art design for this one, cool story, multi looks alirght though i never care for multi in these games. 

I like TPS like Drake but gears was meh. This looks much better.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant wait when they make bioshock 2


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need help do you think since I brought a game(Lost Odyssey) last month but I just started playing it recently but it was already scratched.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I need help do you think since I brought a game(Lost Odyssey) last month but I just started playing it recently but it was already scratched.



You didn't finish the question 

What I always finds works best if you can't get a new copy/return it, I rent the game and swap the discs 

Dark Sector looks alright, reminds me of Gears of War + The Darkness.

I have a bad feeling about Bioshock 2


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You didn't finish the question
> 
> What I always finds works best if you can't get a new copy/return it, I rent the game and swap the discs
> 
> ...



Why cause bioshock 1 wasn't to good and overrated as fuck?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Says the man who still has the Halo 3 emblem on display.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Says the man who still has the Halo 3 emblem on display.



Difference was halo 3 was "Overhyped" and bioshock is "Overrated" Halo 3 gets shitted on all the time, bioshock should get the same treatment.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Halo 3 is both over-hyped and over-rated. The single-player was mediocre at best. I agree that BioShock is not the end of all games, but it definitely had it's positive traits. The OST and atmosphere were fantastic.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

Halo 3 single player sucked indeed. But bioshocks LMAO story and boring gameplay weren't shining either.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 26, 2008)

I personally prefer halo 3 as game, bioshock has a better singleplayer but halo's multiplayer makes it better.

Havent touched my xbox in months

waiting for GTA preordered it with that christmas preorder thing


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2008)

FIRST GTA IV MULTIPLAYER SCREENSHOTS



:amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't give a rats ass about screenshots, TBH. Trailers, or the game itself. >.>


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

man, gta online might be fun... 
I just got a bit hyped about the game 

btw, is there any word on offline multiplayer/coop?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2008)

There will be no offline/online co-op.

there will be a multiplayer mode where you can do missions with a friend though, and free roam...but nothing like Crackdown.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2008)

I dun' know shit about RE5, where is it set this time?


----------



## Utz (Mar 26, 2008)

Is it a bad idea to take my Xbox 360 with me to college this fall? I want to, but a friend of mine said I should just leave it at home. Regarding how much I play: depends really, but not a huge amount. Still, would like to have it in case I wanna.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2008)

^ Take it with you, I am in the same situation you are in to be honest. I only get brief moments or possibly a weekend to play video games anymore. But if I did not bring it with me and I get bored one day that means I have nothing to play  OF course this is already counting that I did my studies


----------



## Kaki (Mar 26, 2008)

Ya bring it, it's just as SSJ said. Or maybe there is an update or demo you wanna grab.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Why cause bioshock 1 wasn't to good and overrated as fuck?



I actually liked Bioshock alot more than I will ever like Halo 3 lol

Overrated? Except for the ending, I thought the game was very good.

Bioshock 2 is being developed by a different studio in the same company from what I hear.


----------



## Akuma (Mar 26, 2008)

on re5 I could have fun in africa doing my favorite thing


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I actually liked Bioshock alot more than I will ever like Halo 3 lol
> 
> Overrated? Except for the ending, I thought the game was was very good.
> 
> Bioshock 2 is being developed by a different studio in the same company from what I hear.



Very overrated for me. So boring, crappy story, sound was eh. Graphics and shooting was fine, everything else eh. 

And i'm glad RE5 is in aferica, be fun.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

I thought the shooting/fps part was the bad thing about Bioshock 
and I´m a big fan of the system shock games.

I can´t wait to see what Fox "news" has to say about RE5


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2008)

So played some DS for about a hour. Not bad so far, the controls could use some work but it's fun and that's what i wanted. Oh and i love the spinning circle of death, you can cut people's heads/hands/arms/legs off


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 26, 2008)

Considering buying R6V2 tommrow, is it a good buy?


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Considering buying R6V2 tommrow, is it a good buy?



Idk, if you really loved the first one and CoD4 isn't doin it for ya, otherwise I thought it was kind of stale for a sequel.

Fox already had its field day with RE5 I thought?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

R6V2 is awesome, but a bit too much like the first game though 

they had? I must have missed it  xD


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2008)

So I'm finally going to buy Mass Effect since it's real cheap here now, lol.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 26, 2008)

I hope RE5 has all sorts of mutated lions, elephants, crocodiles, and other exotic animals to hunt.  Exterminating Zombicans will get boring after awhile regardless of their AI.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> So I'm finally going to buy Mass Effect since it's real cheap here now, lol.



good for you


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 26, 2008)

Anyone here still play Skate?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> So I'm finally going to buy Mass Effect since it's real cheap here now, lol.



While you're at it, use the money you saved to buy the dlc.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 26, 2008)

Halo 3 Heroic Map Pack is now free!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 26, 2008)

Gon said:


> Halo 3 Heroic Map Pack is now free!!



They should pay us points for dling that.

I never got the big deal with sports games, maybe if you're handicapped or something sure but ya


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Why not? They are still very fun!! NHL and NFL ones are the best!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2008)

I think NFL Blitz for the N64 was the last sports game I really liked.

Mario Tennis and stuff like that is different since it adds its own element.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Ahhh well. I like sports games. If you like the actual sport, then I think you would enjoy playing the game itself or the video game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 27, 2008)

I always have fun playing Hockey games.  I love checking people and then getting into fights.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah man, thats one of the really fun parts of hockey games. Huge hits and fights.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh... FFS.

50 Cent is coming out with another game.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2008)

It's a singing game, teaches you how to Lip Sync


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2008)

^ 

has anyone played the dlc for mass effect?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Nope, sold my copy of ME.



ONLY ONE MONTH LEFT


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2008)

one month left to what?  GTA?

fuck my rpg-addiction almost got me into trouble and I was close yo buying two worlds for half it´s original prize


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

GTA IV, yes. WANT.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2008)

I can tell 


I wants moar RPG´s >___>
and brothers in arms, hells highway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2008)

IN the latest OXM Infinite undiscovery (Square enix published and tri aced developed RPG) is supposed to come out this summer!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Can't say I really care much for SE these days. All they seem to do is put out the same fan-wank. I want some old-school FF shit, damn it. Not this BS FF VII, VIII, X, X-2 and XII shit. >.>

Still, GTA IV next month. Prizefighter in June. TFU and Fable 2 coming up. It's a good year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2008)

^ We got mystwalker giving us the classical JRPG loven! LO FTW!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Man, Jet Set Radio Future really is fuckawesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh god no, SE sticks to the newer stuff. Classics can be made by mistwalker and stuff. SE tried going old school on us *FF9* and sucked so lets stick to the future look  ID is looking good


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

FF IX pwns yo ass, bitch.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF IX pwns yo ass, bitch.



FUCK YEAH!!! I LOVED THAT GAME!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 27, 2008)

jrpg's neeed moar innovation ~~
it?s kinda sad when Eternal Sonata is the best, *gameplay* wise 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Man, Jet Set Radio Future really is fuckawesome.



fuck yeah 
who?s your favourite character?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF IX pwns yo ass, bitch.



FF9 didn't pwn shit, every ff on playstation line main games outsold that piece of shit and for good reason 

By the way you pick up LO? If you like FF9 you might like it though LO is alot better, cooler design, better story, and so on.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> fuck yeah
> who?s your favourite character?


So far it's Corn because of his skates, but I haven't unlocked everyone yet, I suck too badly. XD

You can definitely see where Air-Gear got it's inspiration from.


crazymtf said:


> FF9 didn't pwn shit, every ff on playstation line main games outsold that piece of shit and for good reason



Oh yes, because sales are the only indication that counts when it comes to game quality. 

FF IX is the best since VI.


----------



## Mugiwara (Mar 27, 2008)

FFIX might be my favorite FF ever! Close up second is FFVII.
How can you have the heart to say that it sucks, crazymtf?  lol It's a fucking masterpiece!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 27, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> FFIX might be my favorite FF ever! Close up second is FFVII.
> How can you have the heart to say that it sucks, crazymtf?  lol It's a fucking masterpiece!



Nice sig there.  I have a mint copy of FFIX sitting right next to me what do you guys suppose I do with it?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Nice sig there.  I have a mint copy of FFIX sitting right next to me what do you guys suppose I do with it?



Sell it, make profit and get something from it. 

How can i say it's garbage? Cause i hated everything about it from the characters to story to art to almost everything.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2008)

Chances are you probably didn't understand much of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 27, 2008)

Actually you might be right, i did play it long ago and was a lot younger. I should probably check into it again  Back to XBOX 360

Up to chapter 5 in DS out of 10. It's enjoyable but I'd say wait for it to be 40 to buy. Ima give it about 7.5/8. But busy playing FF: CC so yeah


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 27, 2008)

imo you didn't understand the beauty that is Dead Rising Q_Q


----------



## Jotun (Mar 27, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery has me hoping. I am really looking forward to the Star Ocean Remakes for the PSP though.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I thought the game was real boring and generic. Very run of the mill JRPG. I thought Blue Dragon was ALOT better and I rented Blue Dragon.


And I thought Blue Dragon was the boring/generic one ;3  This isn't going to end well.

Couldn't hurt to check it out tho.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> And I thought Blue Dragon was the boring/generic one ;3  This isn't going to end well.
> 
> Couldn't hurt to check it out tho.



Exactly my point 

I still have to fully embrace LO, but FFTactics keeps getting in the way xD


----------



## Akuma (Mar 28, 2008)

> FF9 didn't pwn shit, every ff on playstation line main games outsold that piece of shit and for good reason
> 
> By the way you pick up LO? If you like FF9 you might like it though LO is alot better, cooler design, better story, and so on.



LO hat shit story, "LOL SAVE THE WORLD" "LOL OK"


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 28, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Infinite Undiscovery has me hoping. I am really looking forward to the Star Ocean Remakes for the PSP though.



yeah it looks like it could be fun 
how does star ocean play? they mentioned it in the interview on gamespot when they where talking about the combat, but that didn´t telle me much. :/
too bad there doesn´t seem to be any coop


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Corn is pretty cool
> his hat is kinda wierd though xD
> 
> I mostly use Beat or Jazz ^^


Yeah, his hat is weird. But I like the well-rounded guys, so him and the other one, the redhaired guy you beat in the first area?

I've just started clearing up the Street Challenges. There's two things in 99th Street that I just can get. There's a Grafiti Soul somewhere in the east area that I've not even fucking seen yet, and there's the challenge of grinding across the West Gate that I still've yet to do.


Centuryslayer said:


> hell yeah, man I haven´t read much of that manga. maybe I should pick it up again >__>


I actually spin the JSRF OST whilst reading it. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> LO hat shit story, "LOL SAVE THE WORLD" "LOL OK"



You can thank the JRPG tradition on that. But if you think any FF or that game in your sig which i love is different your crazy


----------



## Akuma (Mar 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> You can thank the JRPG tradition on that. But if you think any FF or that game in your sig which i love is different your crazy




Well I can agree with you that FF's are all the same story line wise, but usually Shin megami is more on the darker side of things, not so much persona 3.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Well I can agree with you that FF's are all the same story line wise, but usually Shin megami is more on the darker side of things, not so much persona 3.



Darker, lighter, save the world is still the theme, lol. Though i enjoyed Persona's story more then most Shin Megami games. Though atlus all together kickass


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

My fave was easily Lucifer's Call/Nocturne, although DDS was orsum in it's own right.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone here still play shadowrun?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2008)

I tried the demo, disliked it immensely. XD


----------



## Akuma (Mar 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> My fave was easily Lucifer's Call/Nocturne, although DDS was orsum in it's own right.



Nocturne was an amazing game, and DDS were nice follow ups. Nocturne was probably my favorite also. While DDS 1 and 2 are close second.



Revy's Slut said:


> Anyone here still play shadowrun?



I quit because I didnt like it.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I tried the demo, disliked it immensely. XD



Some people love shadowrun and some people hate it. Oddly enough I've never heard someone say its just okay. I've been playing since the week it came out.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 28, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Anyone here still play shadowrun?



i regretted buying the game


----------



## Slips (Mar 28, 2008)

I picked up Viking today

Good fun for your hack and slash. Pick it up for an hour type of game with crap loads of de-headings and gore 

Reminds me of fable looks wise and open world as in you can do the quests in what ever order you like.

Although charging the enemy stronghold on your tod after 10 minutes aint the best idea.

Charrrrrrrrrrrggggggggge 

Oh shit theres 600 vs me


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, his hat is weird. But I like the well-rounded guys, so him and the other one, the redhaired guy you beat in the first area?
> 
> I've just started clearing up the Street Challenges. There's two things in 99th Street that I just can get. There's a Grafiti Soul somewhere in the east area that I've not even fucking seen yet, and there's the challenge of grinding across the West Gate that I still've yet to do.
> 
> I actually spin the JSRF OST whilst reading it. XD



man i loved the gang on 99th street 
I remember the race was quite tricky?

fuck, I feel like replaying JSRF now


----------



## Drebin (Mar 28, 2008)

ShadowRun is garbage played it at my friend's house luckily before considering about purchasing it.


----------



## Kumoriken (Mar 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF IX pwns yo ass, bitch.





Captain Gir said:


> FUCK YEAH!!! I LOVED THAT GAME!!





Mugiwara said:


> FFIX might be my favorite FF ever!





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF IX is the best since VI.



Quoted for truth x4.

FF IX is one of my most favorite games ever.




crazymtf said:


> FF9 didn't pwn shit, every ff on playstation line main games outsold that piece of shit and for good reason



Awh, someone butthurt that their beloved big-sword-to-compensate emo Cloud isn't favorite in everyone's heart?
Bahah.

Either way. In my opinion, FF VII is way overrated. Probably _the_ most overrated game I've seen yet. Which is slightly funny, since I find FF IX to be one of the most _underrated_ games I've seen.

Regardless, this argument has been made numerous times.
Now I have a certain query, which, funny enough, concerns Final Fantasy...

Does anyone here have Final Fantasy XI for Xbox 360?
I'm wondering how it involves the Xbox Live friends system, like how you can tell whether or not you're playing with someone else on a 360/who's gamertag you'll be able to add, and I'm also wondering how it handles the voice chat.
Thanks.


----------



## Astronaut (Mar 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> My fave was easily Lucifer's Call/Nocturne, although DDS was orsum in it's own right.



yesss.  <3


----------



## Jotun (Mar 28, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> Some people love shadowrun and some people hate it. Oddly enough I've never heard someone say its just okay. I've been playing since the week it came out.



I have the game and I liked it. Honestly though, the lack of a single player campaign left a bad taste. It didn't get alot of support from its developers right away and by the time Halo 3 came out I just stopped playing Shadowrun altogether. Then CoD4 came out and I stopped playing Halo 3.

I tried playing Shadowrun the other day and it took 20 mins to find a match, and when I found it people just left.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Quoted for truth x4.
> 
> FF IX is one of my most favorite games ever.
> 
> ...


Funny i don't remember mentioning FF7 as my fav. Actually FF12. 

And I'll take a emo over stupid kid any day. 

As And FF9 is far from underrated, it's sales show it and i don't even like going by sales. 

As for FF11 you can do voice chat. Just send a invite like you would any game. And to accept friend request just click on the player and check his profile.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't really think that sales can justify how good of a game any game is.  _Beyond Good and Evil_ was a great game, but it didn't sell very well.  Same with _Psychonaughts_.

And I enjoyed FFIX the most out of all the FF.  That was the game that actually got me into the series.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I don't really think that sales can justify how good of a game any game is.  _Beyond Good and Evil_ was a great game, but it didn't sell very well.  Same with _Psychonaughts_.
> 
> And I enjoyed FFIX the most out of all the FF.  That was the game that actually got me into the series.



True but both Beyond Good and Evil and Psychonaughts were Underrated. Compared to FF9 which sold over 2-3 million, it can't be underrated. That's like saying GTA or Halo is underrated.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Mar 29, 2008)

Dam! Can't Wait, Monday I'm going to get Army Of Two & Rainbow Six Vegas 2! I cant wait!


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Kumoriken (Mar 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> .
> 
> As for FF11 you can do voice chat. Just send a invite like you would any game. And to accept friend request just click on the player and check his profile.



I'll disregard everything else you had said in that post, because this argument has been made time and time again. Either way, FF IX is probably my favorite anime, and I think that after around X, the franchise has plummetted.

Either way, thanks for the info on XI.


----------



## justicejayant x (Mar 29, 2008)

I had bought X box 360, i love it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> I'll disregard everything else you had said in that post, because this argument has been made time and time again. Either way, FF IX is probably my favorite anime, and I think that after around X, the franchise has plummetted.
> 
> Either way, thanks for the info on XI.



Well if you read up on my early post i said i was young and I'ma try playing it again soon as i beat PE. So maybe my opinion will change then. And after 10 there was only a MMO and 12 so it hasn't really plummeted till it shows more games and 13 and verses look good. 

And you welcome


----------



## PradaBrada (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Jotun (Mar 29, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> best video ever



Not as good as some of the other episodes imo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

stll pretty damn funny after they get past the easter egg thing


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I died whilst playing JSRF yesterday without saving. But when I started over again in Chuo street I finally found the Graffiti Soul that I could get to at first.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

I gotta start playing JSRF again 

I still listen to most of the songs from the OST xD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

haha, yeah I hated that song at first 
now I loev it


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I love Funky Dealer. That track has such a gnarly bass-line.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

hell yeah, and Oldies but Happies is damn sweet too 
and the Guitar Vader track, Baby-T 

oh and sweet soul brother is tight 
fuck it, the whole OST is amazing


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Damn. Stuck in that deserted part with the sewage.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2008)

i borrowed Army of 2 and Dirt from a friend.....im actually really liking them both (especially since i dont like racing/car games much)..

you know what would be awesome, if MS gave you something for your bday..like points or something!!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2008)

I want Army of Two but I'm pretty much broke until late april..by then there's no point of buying any games due to GTA.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I want Army of Two but I'm pretty much broke until late april..by then there's no point of buying any games due to GTA.



thats why i am borrowing!! lol

i have 20 bucks left to owe for my preorder


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 29, 2008)

Srsly... Army of Two is a rent.  A good rent, but a rent nevertheless.


----------



## Jackal (Mar 29, 2008)

any ideas for a game i should get?


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Srsly... Army of Two is a rent.  A good rent, but a rent nevertheless.



im thinking about buying it...its awesome


----------



## Slips (Mar 29, 2008)

I got Viking yesterday

Went out and got Army of 2 and Rainbowsix 2 today and GTA4 is still on my list. Its been a decent March thus far


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Damn. Stuck in that deserted part with the sewage.



I think I got stuck there for awhile aswell. and pharao park was tricky shit 

I?m currently at some bigass place made out of apartment buildings. been fighting helicopters like crazy xD


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2008)

Slips said:


> I got Viking yesterday
> 
> Went out and got Army of 2 and Rainbowsix 2 today and GTA4 is still on my list. Its been a decent March thus far



Hows viking? Been thinking of getting it in a few months. 

As for DS i'm on chapter seven. Very fun at times but sometimes it frustrates me cause melee is pretty crappy. Owell i love the glieve.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I think I got stuck there for awhile aswell. and pharao park was tricky shit
> 
> I?m currently at some bigass place made out of apartment buildings. been fighting helicopters like crazy xD


I just found out I need to get up somewhere. But that fucking place is confusing as hell. I can't get to the last part of graffiti. And there's one soul there I can't get.

Got all the other souls besides the one in the bus-lane one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

keep trying, mostly there´s just some damn ledge or object you have to grind up that you´ve missed, I remember going around all over the place like a hundred times in some areas 

I remember thinking the worst thing about the game was that and that sometimes they change the playlist of the music and take out a favourite of mine 

oh well, I used to make that the hangout´s theme song in the settings xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

I make the Funk song the Garage track. Love it. I just need to do the green platform one in the second area and I've done all available challenges.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 29, 2008)

Funky Dealer?

nice, I don´t think I did alla challanges on any area, or I just completed very few areas.
defenitely didn´t do them all on pharao park


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, Funky Dealer. Love the fucking bass line. I'm a sucker for slap bass.

I'm a completionist. XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Hows viking? Been thinking of getting it in a few months.
> 
> As for DS i'm on chapter seven. Very fun at times but sometimes it frustrates me cause melee is pretty crappy. Owell i love the glieve.



Yeah, how is it?  Is it worth buying?  I'm thinking about buying it just because its about Vikings.


----------



## Tash (Mar 29, 2008)

Finally after a long series of unfortunate events I'm playing Rainbow. It may only last for a couple weeks before I have to send my Box off for a more permanent fix, but it's good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 30, 2008)

+1000 GS just now


----------



## Jotun (Mar 30, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Srsly... Army of Two is a rent.  A good rent, but a rent nevertheless.



I concur, the only games I plan on buying this year for the sexbox are GTA4, RE5 (If it comes out) and maybe GoW2 or Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## Slips (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Hows viking? Been thinking of getting it in a few months.
> 
> As for DS i'm on chapter seven. Very fun at times but sometimes it frustrates me cause melee is pretty crappy. Owell i love the glieve.



Its a good laugh

Looks like an updated Fable.

Basic jist of the game is you spawn on a large island and run around saving captured Vikings who will then join your army. You also need to collect items here and there one of them so you can summon a dragon.

Once you have enough Vikings and a dragon you get to attack the main town on the map thats held bye the Legion (orcs wannabes) in a big epic battle. To win you need to take out there Shamans who keep respawing there troops.

These are epic there hundreds on screen at any one time and they have unique units too champions/Giants ect

---

Its your typical hack and slash type game plenty of combos to aquire theres a bit of stealth involved and a few boss battles.

The battles at the end of the map for me makes it great trying to cut through hundreds of people to get to the shamans whilst having your dragons waste them is great.

I also like the fact that if your killed in this battle you just spawn outside with about 10 or so more men. Your Shaman is spawning your troops too

The maps are large but you have teleporters dotted around so its much quicker if you dont feel like roaming for hours. Plus you can sort of cheat. If your in the middle of nowhere just throw your self over a cliff and die and you spawn back at your base

You only have 2 weapons in the game sword and axe combo but you can attach elemental runes to them. (fire/lighting/ice) Once you have these you build up a rage meter bye defeating fodder and you can activate you rage mode. Freeze them, set them on fire or stun them with lighting.

Theres a bit of start involved in fighting too running up to the harder guys Champions ect and hacking away will have you dead. You need to attack and doge there blows to be effective or freeze the fuckers 

Once you beat them down theres some of that press the button at the right time crap to finish them.

and the last thing I'll mention GORE 

Plenty of it chopping heads of no problems. Arms being ripped off not a prob. Sneaking up behind someone and you chop them in half


----------



## AdreneLyne (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone who hasn't played Lost Odyssey.. PLAY IT. It's awesome if you're into that genre.

Turn-based is awesome, I adore it. The story is also really good, and at times tear-jerking too. You won't regret it!

360 is getting awesome JRPGs too.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

Slips just convinced me to check out this "Viking".

Sounds awesme.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 30, 2008)

Viking sounds pretty nice. the way the battles seem to play out (with the shamans respawning troops) seems like an awesome idea for a multiplayer mode a la Battlefield style 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, Funky Dealer. Love the fucking bass line. I'm a sucker for slap bass.
> 
> I'm a completionist. XD



slap bass is the shit


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2008)

Just finished the sewer, although I still have to do one challenge and get a remaining graffite soul. There's one on a ledge that I just can't get to .


----------



## Cel3stial (Mar 30, 2008)

AdreneLyne said:


> Anyone who hasn't played Lost Odyssey.. PLAY IT. It's awesome if you're into that genre.
> 
> Turn-based is awesome, I adore it. The story is also really good, and at times tear-jerking too. You won't regret it!
> 
> 360 is getting awesome JRPGs too.



Lost Oddyssey is ghey.

It's just like FF and the bosses aren't invigorating.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

I like the look of LO but seriously Turn based is mad lame nowadays.

So I don't think I'll actually check it out..maybe when it becomes dirt cheap.


----------



## Slips (Mar 30, 2008)

LO is stunning although they got confused and mixed disk 1 and 4 up

Disk 1 is a pain in the arse and the end of the game disk 4 is piss easy


----------



## Corruption (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been playing the Battlefield: Bad Company beta, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 30, 2008)

I want to check out Army of two and viking. not so much LO...well maybe some of it.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2008)

My live subscription runs out tomorrow I think, haven't played for like 7 weeks really..

Doubt I'll bother activating it until GTA4.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Mar 30, 2008)

I should be getting my 360 back on Wednesday (had the red rings problem).  Pretty fast service I think.  Took five days for them to ship me a box to put it in, five business days to get there, one day to fix, and should take another five business days to get back to me.

I can't wait to pop in CoD 4 and Halo 3...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 30, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> My live subscription runs out tomorrow I think, haven't played for like 7 weeks really..
> 
> Doubt I'll bother activating it until GTA4.



Mine runs out some time next month right before GTA4 comes out I think xD


----------



## Genesis (Mar 31, 2008)

Shit! 

They came to deliver my 360 today but I was asleep. Now, I have to go pick it up tomorrow. I bet they didn't even use the door bell! It's there for a reason; to wake people up! And I was looking forward to playing Lost Odyssey. 

Dammit.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Mar 31, 2008)

Atleast you get to pick it up tomorrow they just sent my xbox back to my house 3 or 4 days in a row untill I signed a wavier allowing them to leave it on my door step while I wasn't there.


----------



## ₪Blaze₪ (Mar 31, 2008)

*Having my 360 gone for a month was not too bad for me as long as you got a good PC. Then the time flys fast but now that I got it back I need to get some new games I have not checked any games sites for months now.*


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2008)

Today is the day I re-new my subscription to Xbox Live.

For a month. 

Also, Mass Effect's side missions in the atv vehicle thing are fail.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

..ATV vehicle? I thought ATV itself already stood for All-Terrain Vehicle?


----------



## ₪Blaze₪ (Mar 31, 2008)

Is the new update for *Mass Effect *worth buying?


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ..ATV vehicle? I thought ATV itself already stood for All-Terrain Vehicle?



Whatever, that vehicle simply sucked. You know what I'm talking about. I wasted like 10 hours going to each random planet looking for minerals and elements and what not.

Driving that thing was an arseing for me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 31, 2008)

driving that thing is pain in the ass for anyone who tries to do so. 

I´m getting the DLC as soon as I get my mass effect disc back 
completed Eternal sonata today, took me 34+ hours ^^
the ending cut scenes after the story was pretty dull, there was a like a 10 minute clip of all the characters spouting moral lessons and shit, that was seriously lame/fucked up.

and after the ending credits there was a random short clip of a caterpillar talking to a snail 

japs' are on dope!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

ONE MONTH LEFT.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2008)

Holy crap I ran out of games to play and there is seriously _nothing_ going on in the gaming world these days.

So fucking bored =\  It won't be long before I'm forced to boot up Oblivion...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Play Jet Set Radio Future.

Play with yourself.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Play Jet Set Radio Future.
> 
> Play with yourself.


If there were a copy locally I would have purchased that long ago. =\


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

Why not just get it online?


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2008)

Maybe it's just me but does KoTOR II suck ass on anyone else's 360?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2008)

I was going to get it for 360 but I heard it runs like shit on it, it's not just you it just doesn't run that smooth. (according to the people I've talked too.)


----------



## Fang (Mar 31, 2008)

Well I've also heard that the game was just coded really fucking bad too...so that may be the reason.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2008)

360 lacks backwards compatibility, as far as KotORII goes. KotORI is a bit better, but meh. Prefer to play 'em on PC, anyway. Mods. <3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 1, 2008)

₪Blaze₪ said:


> Is the new update for *Mass Effect *worth buying?



I got to play about five minutes of it before I got the red rings.  But so far, I'd say that it was worth it.



I Я TWF said:


> Maybe it's just me but does KoTOR II suck ass on anyone else's 360?



Can't say anything about KoTOR II, but KoTOR I runs a lot better on my 360 than my original Xbox.  It doesn't freeze as much; before, it would freeze during most of the loading screens.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf where is Bungie's April Fool's Day update??

I need some Pimps At Sea...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2008)

so i rented Timeshift from GameFly.....game sucked hardcore..

i loved the style of the time system..BUT god they should have a new engine, weapons, completely different levels, story, actually...pretty much everything except the time system...im not even going to be able to make it to the end of act 1..

i have died WAAAYYYY too many times on easy for me to even keep playing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 1, 2008)

I didn't like Timeshift either.  It had a good storyline and idea, but it was executed poorly.  It had so much potential.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 1, 2008)

^oh my god it did.....but its just sad how such an awesome and unique idea that they had..just fucked up


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 2, 2008)

I tried the demo, it sucked total arse. it felt like a really old fps with newer graphics and a more advanced version of bullet-time 

DW6 still isn?t out here


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 2, 2008)

oh well...ill send it back as well as Avatar (achievement whore much ) to get bully...i also downgraded my service to 1 game at a time...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 2, 2008)

Finally got my 360 back from being worked on (had the red rings), and it's all filthy.  There's pieces of scotch tape stuck on it, and instead of being white, it's close to being a tan.  What did they do, roll it around on the ground?  Anyone else have their 360 returned to them and was dirty?


----------



## Agitation (Apr 2, 2008)

I sold my 360Elite. I couldn't take the fan noise any longer it was kind of up-rising over the average volume on my TV. Things like this make me paranoid.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2008)

Call the helpdesk, complain, send it back and probably get a stack of games.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 2, 2008)

Agitation said:


> I sold my 360Elite. I couldn't take the fan noise any longer it was kind of up-rising over the average volume on my TV. Things like this make me paranoid.


The fan alone is definitely a poor reason to sell a console with the library the 360 has ;3

I do understand to a certain extent though.  The fan is loud enough as is, but when I play a game like Oblivion the DVD drive goes out of control as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't get what this fan-noise is people talk about. I've no problem with anything like that at all.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 2, 2008)

Actually, I just remembered it isn't even the fan.  The fan mostly keeps to itself, but the DVD drive is what makes all of the noticeable noise.  I don't know if there is a quieter way of spinning the disk, but the Xbox spins that shit pretty fast to read the data.  I don't believe PS3 can spin a Blu Ray disk as fast as an Xbox spins a DVD so that might be the main difference as far as the sound goes.

That or Microsoft just put some shitty ass DVD drives in our boxes. ;3


----------



## MS81 (Apr 2, 2008)

I just want NG2.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I don't get what this fan-noise is people talk about. I've no problem with anything like that at all.


Some don't really notice it...some do, paranoid people like me. oh well.

I read that it was the dvd drive a few days ago. my mistake.

I'm not a ps3 fanboy but it will do for the time being~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 2, 2008)

most people only pay attention constantly once they heard the noise.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 2, 2008)

I never really noticed it until it was brought to my attention.  I got rather annoyed since it was so loud.  But now, I only notice it at the beginning of the game.  When I start playing the game, I get so into it that I don't even hear it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 2, 2008)

selective hearing? 

does anyone here have DMC4?
I gots the urge


----------



## Akuma (Apr 2, 2008)

I have Devil may cry 4, Its pretty good.


----------



## kittykimmy (Apr 3, 2008)

I have to agree about Devil may cry 4 its a pretty good game


----------



## Revy's Slut (Apr 3, 2008)

It's fun for a while, untill it becomes a repetitive button masher.


----------



## Slips (Apr 3, 2008)

Revy's Slut said:


> It's fun for a while, untill it becomes a repetitive button masher.



A short button masher

I knows the games is suppose to be played multiple times but once I finished it I couldnt be arsed doing it again.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 3, 2008)

hmm, I´m thinking of getting it when the prize drops 
I honestly liked DMC more than Ninja gaiden


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2008)

I sold my copy of DMC4 to a mate after I had owned it for like three weeks. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 3, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> hmm, I?m thinking of getting it when the prize drops
> I honestly liked DMC more than Ninja gaiden



Same here, Ninja gaiden is boring.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 3, 2008)

@A.J.Crowley, lol xDDDD

@crazymtf: nah, but it gets old kinda fast ~~

man, I need a new game soon, getting bored with the ones I have


----------



## Jotun (Apr 3, 2008)

I got bored on my 2nd run of DMC4. It was great the first time thru

Games like Ninja Gaiden and DMC get old pretty fast. These games usually need to be 20 bucks first for me to actually buy them.


----------



## Grandia (Apr 3, 2008)

Official Sonic Unleashed trailer

here


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2008)

I sold it after I got Pandora's Box. >.>


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 3, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I got bored on my 2nd run of DMC4. It was great the first time thru
> 
> Games like Ninja Gaiden and DMC get old pretty fast. These games usually need to be 20 bucks first for me to actually buy them.



true, they do get old too fast.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I sold it after I got Pandora's Box. >.>



Shane Bettenhausen got me all hyped for Pandora's Box, calling it the coolest weapon ever.

Then you finally get it, and realize it only has 7 or so attacks.

Fuck you Shane!


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 4, 2008)

has anybody else gotten the new COD maps yet??


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 4, 2008)

Akuma said:


> I have Devil may cry 4, Its pretty good.



Same. I haven't got the chance to play it much, but I was planning to, but then my 360 broke..


----------



## Agitation (Apr 4, 2008)

My 360Elite scratched my Sonic The Hedgehog disk...Damn, I was really getting into that game too. now it's unplayable


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 4, 2008)

Agitation said:


> My 360Elite scratched my Sonic The Hedgehog disk...Damn, I was really getting into that game too. now it's unplayable


I don't think it is the scratches that make it unplayable...


----------



## Agitation (Apr 4, 2008)

Um, I was playing Sonic and suddenly there was a loud noise in the 360, I took the disk out and there was scratches of circles on it, pretty deep ones too. It pretty much annihaliated the disk.  if I am getting you wrong then sorry.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 4, 2008)

lol I was taking a hit at Sonic because, as many would argue, the game is terrible.  Maybe even to the point that it might be unplayable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2008)

Agitation said:


> My 360Elite scratched my Sonic The Hedgehog disk...Damn, I was really getting into that game too. now it's unplayable



You're a furry, aren't you?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 5, 2008)

So just beat Dark Sector today, lots of fun. Solid game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2008)

The new CoD 4 maps are out?  If so, I'm going to buy them right now.  I'll put in another post or edit this one reviewing the maps.  Thanks for reminding me about them!


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 5, 2008)

Agitation said:


> My 360Elite scratched my Sonic The Hedgehog disk...Damn, I was really getting into that game too. now it's unplayable



Hehe, even the 360 itself hates sonic.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 5, 2008)

My CoD4 cd got a big ring scratch. My bro was playing single player and it stopped at a certain level, then I checked the disc 

Good thing is I already beat the game, and all the multiplayer maps work fine 

I have 350 points, I don't think I will be buying the maps soon.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 5, 2008)

damn, I´d hate for that to happen to any of my games O___o


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> My CoD4 cd got a big ring scratch. My bro was playing single player and it stopped at a certain level, then I checked the disc
> 
> Good thing is I already beat the game, and all the multiplayer maps work fine
> 
> I have 350 points, I don't think I will be buying the maps soon.



Same with me, but It freezes up when ever I play on Bog. Thats my favorite map to snip.


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Apr 5, 2008)

i swear iv had to send my xbox in 3 times to get fixed bc of the disc is unreadable bullshit. im beginning to regret buying it bc of that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 5, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Four maps = 1/6 the price of the game
> 
> Worth it?  I think not.  I don't care how good the maps are, they should be free.  This is one of the few things that Microsoft can go fuck themselves over.



I guess, but I got some points for free back in December as a Christmas present from Microsoft for being a subscriber for a while, so I didn't really pay for the points.  Unless you count the money I paid for the subscription.


----------



## Fang (Apr 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So just beat Dark Sector today, lots of fun. Solid game.



Reviewed it yet?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Reviewed it yet?



Funny you ask 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nPbrKmAo9o[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 6, 2008)

I didn't get the new variety map for CoD4.

Is it any good?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 6, 2008)

Eh...it grows on you.  But for this weekend, it gets boring because if you want to play the new maps, you only get to play those new maps by themselves-the older maps aren't part of the choice.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm gonna wait till the maps are free most likely. I only really like the Caratan remake (China Town)

Creek and Broadcast look really gay for TDM and S&D


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 6, 2008)

wow...i really dont know what to make of this thread on the xbox forums..


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> wow...i really dont know what to make of this thread on the xbox forums..



WoW...Just...WoW


----------



## little nin (Apr 6, 2008)

lol fools


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> WoW...Just...WoW



lol you posted there


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> wow...i really dont know what to make of this thread on the xbox forums..



Guess he's not going to be on Live for a while.  Unless they have 360's in jail.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2008)

That dude can't be serious, can he?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 6, 2008)

dunno....but i kindof find it hilarious....

and yet i dunno if its true or a troll


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 6, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> wow...i really dont know what to make of this thread on the xbox forums..



 
That kid is screwed.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I'm gonna wait till the maps are free most likely. I only really like the Caratan remake (China Town)
> 
> Creek and Broadcast look really gay for TDM and S&D


Unless I have missed something, Infinity Ward has not mentioned anything about the maps eventually going free.  That is something that Bungie has always done, but I've never heard of any of the Call of Duty's getting the same treatment.

Keep your fingers crossed, but don't get your hopes up.  Paying for maps is bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2008)

So been playing Shadowrun, having a good time. Also played Battlefield Beta. Alot of fun, play it some more tomorrow.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Unless I have missed something, Infinity Ward has not mentioned anything about the maps eventually going free.  That is something that Bungie has always done, but I've never heard of any of the Call of Duty's getting the same treatment.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed, but don't get your hopes up.  Paying for maps is bullshit.



I was sorta being sarcastic, lol.



> So been playing Shadowrun, having a good time. Also played Battlefield Beta. Alot of fun, play it some more tomorrow.



Shadowrun could have been so much better :/


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2008)

^I guess, i got it for 15 bucks and enjoy it. One thing i really like is the matchmaking similar to Halo and not finding a fucking room and waiting, lol.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 7, 2008)

So does Shadowrun still have a decent playerbase? it's easy to find games?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> So does Shadowrun still have a decent playerbase? it's easy to find games?



It never had good matchmaking to begin with, and not that many people play. It took me 10 minutes to find a game few months ago.

Such a shame how that company went under


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually to get into a game takes about 30 seconds for me. And it has a good amount of people still playing.


----------



## Revy's Slut (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone that plays shadowrun still interested in playing with me? Most of my friend have quit that game at this point.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 7, 2008)

Jotun said:


> It never had good matchmaking to begin with, and not that many people play. It took me 10 minutes to find a game few months ago.
> 
> Such a shame how that company went under



What company was it?


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 7, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> wow...i really dont know what to make of this thread on the xbox forums..



Out of curiosity how is this fraud?  He bought the points on the kids account.  So those points would have to be spent on the kids account.  He couldn't use them on his gamertag.  Plus the kid did give him all the necessary info to get his account.  He doesn't have access to the credit card number either.

I realize he isn't the owner of the account, and it would, definitely, be fraud if the owner and/or parents didn't give him permission to access the account.  But the owner gave him all the things he needed to get access to the account and its functions.  He probably wasn't told if he could or could not purchase things.  Though it should have been assumed that he should not purchase anything over live/elsewhere.

But of course the question still arises, Why did he do it?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> What company was it?


, developers of a few good "Mech_____" (not Assault though) games and Crimson Skies.


Jotun said:


> Such a shame how that company went under


FASA's original founder actually already has another company running under the name .  It seems that this company has regained the license to create games in the MechWarrior, Crimson Skies, and even Shadowrun, so it might not be quite as dead as it seemed.  Just don't expect anything from them any time soon imo.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2008)

Shit. The one that came up with Mechwarrior AND Crimson Skies went under? Damn, I love both the series and the game.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 7, 2008)

New Gears 2 info in latest Game Informer.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 7, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Out of curiosity how is this fraud?



he stole the kids money and spent hundreds of dollars on MS points



Juggernaut said:


> He bought the points on the kids account.  So those points would have to be spent on the kids account.



yeah......he obviously didnt buy anything with the kids account besides the points.....



Juggernaut said:


> He couldn't use them on his gamertag.



what makes you think that somebody who stole something would want to use the card/money on their own account...now thats just stupid right there....and if you read his post, he said that all that was _supposed_ to happen was for the thief to level up in a game....and again, he didnt buy anything



Juggernaut said:


> Plus the kid did give him all the necessary info to get his account.



and here we have retard number 2



Juggernaut said:


> He doesn't have access to the credit card number either.



actually he does on either account management through the dashboard or billing.microsoft.com



Juggernaut said:


> I realize he isn't the owner of the account, and it would, definitely, be fraud if the owner and/or parents didn't give him permission to access the account.  But the owner gave him all the things he needed to get access to the account and its functions.



but what he did was stealing even if he did have access....what you just said can be something along the lines of a bank worker who got caught stealing money out of the safe, but its ok because he/she works there and had access to everything....



Juggernaut said:


> He probably wasn't told if he could or could not purchase things.  Though it should have been assumed that he should not purchase anything over live/elsewhere.
> 
> But of course the question still arises, Why did he do it?



why do people murder??
why do people molest and rape other people??
why do people work in a restaurant??

why he did it....cause he felt like it..he thought he could get a laugh out of it.....

you really took that thread really really literal...


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> , developers of a few good "Mech_____" (not Assault though) games and Crimson Skies.
> 
> FASA's original founder actually already has another company running under the name .  It seems that this company has regained the license to create games in the MechWarrior, Crimson Skies, and even Shadowrun, so it might not be quite as dead as it seemed.  Just don't expect anything from them any time soon imo.



They have really good ideas, they just take way too long developing. 

I wonder how much they are going to improve GoW2's Multiplayer.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 8, 2008)

I finally got Dynasty warriors 6 this past weekend (hence my absence) Imo it´s awesome and even better than DW5 in many ways 
the renbu system works pretty well, the skills are nice, and it´s cool that there are even specials for the weapons and the horses, as well as elemental bonuses for both ^^
the movesets of some of the characters are pure orgasm to watch (Zhou Yu for example)

and is it just me or is this game harder than the previous ones? I´ve died several times on easy for gods sake :0

And Lu Bu is still the shit 
he fucking chased me all over the place on Hu Lao gate ( after I killed his wife  )


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok random ques here but is there a diff between microsoft wireless adaptor, and microsoft wireless bridge?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I wonder how much they are going to improve GoW2's Multiplayer.


;o iono, but the standards have been raised for a AAA competitive multiplayer game and I'm sure Epic recognizes that.  I wouldn't expect anything "revolutionary", but surely it can be much more robust than Gears 1.


Centuryslayer said:


> I finally got Dynasty warriors 6 this past weekend (hence my absence) Imo it?s awesome and even better than DW5 in many ways
> the renbu system works pretty well, the skills are nice, and it?s cool that there are even specials for the weapons and the horses, as well as elemental bonuses for both ^^
> the movesets of some of the characters are pure orgasm to watch (Zhou Yu for example)
> 
> ...


zzzZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzz


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ;o iono, but the standards have been raised for a AAA competitive multiplayer game and I'm sure Epic recognizes that.  I wouldn't expect anything "revolutionary", but surely it can be much more robust than Gears 1.
> 
> zzzZZZzzzzzZZZZZzzzz



Gears 1 MP reminded me of the online RE setup.

But ya, I don't know if they will be able to pull me off CoD4. Should be interesting


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

I would like to thank Donkey for the long ban.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 8, 2008)

Not long enough


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Not long enough



LOL rep for this.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know why u folks hate me here.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

Because you're a moron?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Because you're a moron?



Stop insulting me, or else.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

Or else you're going to cry on Halo 3 with your intellectual equals?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Or else you're going to cry on Halo 3 with your intellectual equals?



You acting like a asshole and u don't even know me, thats the funny part.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

I've seen enough of you throughout the years to make an adequate statement about your mental prowess.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've seen enough of you throughout the years to make an adequate statement about your mental prowess.



You take this forum a lil bit too serious, you're 20,000 plus posts tells me so.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

*Your

And at little over 16 posts on average a day, your statement is pretty much meaningless. Though that goes for your opinion by standard.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

What 16 posts.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol hell just stop, your not going to win this little argument. And he post 16 times a day, that's what he means.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

People are so uptight in these forums no wonder I don't post here much.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow... fail.

Well, this time you pretty much came in here asking for it, so let's drop it and get onto something relevant.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> What 16 posts.


... 


crazymtf said:


> Lol hell just stop, your not going to win this little argument. And he post 16 times a day, that's what he means.


Ding ding ding, we have a winner!


Hell On Earth said:


> People are so uptight in these forums no wonder I don't post here much.



Stop posting all together.


----------



## Fang (Apr 8, 2008)

Did I miss some drama?

Anyway, Army of Two = bleh...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 8, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Did I miss some drama?
> 
> Anyway, Army of Two = bleh...



i actually kindof like it!!

_and achievements too _


----------



## Jotun (Apr 8, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Did I miss some drama?
> 
> Anyway, Army of Two = bleh...



Drama? Nah, it's just Hell in post format.

Ao2 is ok, it's just real bland


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the hatred and army of two is average at best


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Ao2 is ok, it's just real bland


There's something wrong when even co-op doesn't warrant a second play-through.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 9, 2008)

I feel sorry for people buying that game.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 9, 2008)

i didnt buy it...i borrowed it


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm glad my brother bought Army of Two and not me.  Let him waste his money.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2008)

I enjoyed AO2, It's short but i liked it and will play it again sometime.


----------



## Astronaut (Apr 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoyed AO2, It's short but i liked it and will play it again sometime.



How long did it take you to complete it?


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Drama? Nah, it's just Hell in post format.
> 
> Ao2 is ok, it's just real bland



So it seems. Interesting. Still haven't got my hands on it to try myself, can't be as bad as Turning Point though.


----------



## little nin (Apr 9, 2008)

i never even bothered playin AO2 after watching my bro complete it with his friend


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoyed AO2, It's short but i liked it and will play it again sometime.



im glad im not alone on that


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm buying a new game tomorrow.

I can't decide between Mass Effect, Dark Sector or Army of Two or Dynasty Warriors 6, they all look great.

Also, has anyone played "The Club" what's it like?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2008)

Just wait three more weeks and get GTA IV.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm getting it anyway, I just want something to get me interested in my 360 until then, been really bored recently. I might start playing COD4 again though.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm buying a new game tomorrow.
> 
> I can't decide between Mass Effect, Dark Sector or Army of Two or Dynasty Warriors 6, they all look great.
> 
> Also, has anyone played "The Club" what's it like?


Those are all respectable game, but Mass Effect would be your best bet there.  Dark Sector is single player only (as far as I know), Army of Two is fun but shallow, Dynasty Warriors is Dynasty Warriors.  Why not wait until DW6 has a few price drops ;o

There is a demo for The Club on XBLA, so check it out for yourself.  It is from the creators of Project Gotham Racing and Geometry Wars and has elements of both games in it.  Unfortunately, it is going for roughly $50 in GameStops right now and although I enjoy the game, I wouldn't recommend anyone buy it at that price.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 9, 2008)

I´d definitly pick up mass effect amongst those games, if you like rpgs and 3rd person shooters that is ;D

DW6 if you have someone to play it with 

tried the Ao2 demo today, kinda fun, doesn´t come close to rainbow six vegas 2 though ~~

bloody hell, I can´t wait for Fable 2


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2008)

Prizefighter. 


Also, fuck EA. Fuck it to Hell. Do you know how much they are planning to rip us off with Rock Band?? €159 for the instrument package, game sold _seperately_ for €69. For you yanks, multiply the above by 1.50 and you have our costs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 9, 2008)

the Club was pretty cool, I think I´ll pick it up when it´s cheaper and I don´t have anything else to play ^^

mass effect + cheap = Get! :0


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2008)

*doesn't give a damn about games like Rock Band*


----------



## Fang (Apr 9, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors VI? No buy.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I saw how much they're charging for Rock Band in Europe/UK, it's extortion 

Good thing those type of games don't interest me.


Anyway, I still have to reknew my LIVE which I don't plan on doing until GTA, so does the Club have much of a single player? I hear it's mainly an online game?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 9, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I'm buying a new game tomorrow.
> 
> I can't decide between Mass Effect, Dark Sector or Army of Two or Dynasty Warriors 6, they all look great.
> 
> Also, has anyone played "The Club" what's it like?



Mass effect at of the bunch.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

It's settled I'll get Mass Effect 

Is the additional content essential? I'll have enough leftover to get some points probably


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Prizefighter.
> 
> 
> Also, fuck EA. Fuck it to Hell. Do you know how much they are planning to rip us off with Rock Band?? ?159 for the instrument package, game sold _seperately_ for ?69. For you yanks, multiply the above by 1.50 and you have our costs.



Do American electronics work with your ports and do the American games work on your 360?  Because if they do, you could try buying the game from amazon or something.  My friend got his Xbox modded to play Japanese games.



Sasuke said:


> It's settled I'll get Mass Effect
> 
> Is the additional content essential? I'll have enough leftover to get some points probably



It's not essential, but I would get it.  You get another mission to do, and you meet the Batarians.  They're only mentioned by name and in the Codex in the game, but in the dlc, you fight them.


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know of the online capabilities of GTA IV?


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2008)

Ikaruga has been released today!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Does anyone know of the online capabilities of GTA IV?



Eh? yeah it's been revealed everywhere online..

16 players max 16 multiplayer gamemodes including free roam...the whole map is open in multiplayer.. looks awesome.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like EA/DICE listened to the community this time and have decided not to charge extra for any of the weapons in Battlefield: Bad Company.



You still have to unlock them one way or another, but it won't cost us extra unless we really want the Gold Edition.

+1 more cool point for EA.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Looks like EA/DICE listened to the community this time and have decided not to charge extra for any of the weapons in Battlefield: Bad Company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ITS A TRAP


----------



## Juggernaut (Apr 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Looks like EA/DICE listened to the community this time and have decided not to charge extra for any of the weapons in Battlefield: Bad Company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its good to read this.  I thought it was strange to ask for MS Points for an in game weapon.  The stats on those weapons are not much different than the stats on the weapons you start with.



Sasuke said:


> Eh? yeah it's been revealed everywhere online..
> 
> 16 players max 16 multiplayer gamemodes including free roam...the whole map is open in multiplayer.. looks awesome.



Wow, thanks for the reply.  I didn't think it would be like that.  I haven't been following this game much, this is one of those games I am going to get regardless.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Looks like EA/DICE listened to the community this time and have decided not to charge extra for any of the weapons in Battlefield: Bad Company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who do they think they're fooling? I'll bet fiddy bucks that they'll start charging once the game is popular. Because they're fucking EA. They care about money far more than quality gaming.

This is one of the reasons why I am very glad TakeTwo wasn't taken over by them. They would've had too much of a monopoly on things, and I refuse to suck the corporate cock.


----------



## raxor (Apr 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Yeah I saw how much they're charging for Rock Band in Europe/UK, it's extortion
> 
> Good thing those type of games don't interest me.



So UK is not a part of europe?



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Who do they think they're fooling? I'll bet fiddy bucks that they'll start charging once the game is popular. Because they're fucking EA. They care about money far more than quality gaming.



In the end they are just another company trying to make money. Just like Blizzard, Sony and Nintendo. EA tends to be a bit extreme though.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

Here in the UK we don't use the euro( not as a primary currency anyway). I think it's costing even more here.

I just bought Mass Effect..I doubt I'll play it today but it looks great.


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2008)

Rock band is pocket money you students need to find a job


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2008)

Alms for the poor?

And €240 isn't exactly pocket-money.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

I hate being completely overwhelmed by a game X3

Mass Effect seems pretty awesome so far though.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I hate being completely overwhelmed by a game X3
> 
> Mass Effect seems pretty awesome so far though.



My favorite part of that game is the intimidate feature 

btw, that was me who just friend requested you. I'm building up a future GTA4 friendbase lol


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there going to be a COD4 GOTY edition?

If so when is it coming out.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes, no idea.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

It comes out tomorrow here in the UK.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

What's the easiest way to earn money in Mass Effect?


----------



## Genesis (Apr 10, 2008)

So far, I like the fact I got this console. Halo 3 has been pretty good and Lost Odyssey is awesome. The next game I want to get is GTA4, but I don't think I'll be getting that until a little while after it's released.

I need to get online to see how that is. It sounds like most of the fun is there. GTA4 would be pretty epic if it's the way I imagine it to be.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jotun said:


> My favorite part of that game is the intimidate feature
> 
> btw, that was me who just friend requested you. I'm building up a future GTA4 friendbase lol



I still got u as a friend but I'm not playing 360 until I get the HDMI version.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Is there going to be a COD4 GOTY edition?
> 
> If so when is it coming out.


It has been out in the US for a bit longer than a week now.


Sasuke said:


> What's the easiest way to earn money in Mass Effect?


;o I thought money in Mass Effect was pretty useless.  Exploring shitty side planets and getting the minerals from them helps.


Genesis said:


> So far, I like the fact I got this console. Halo 3 has been pretty good and Lost Odyssey is awesome. The next game I want to get is GTA4, but I don't think I'll be getting that until a little while after it's released.
> 
> I need to get online to see how that is. It sounds like most of the fun is there. GTA4 would be pretty epic if it's the way I imagine it to be.


My GTA4 hype train just started rolling today ;o  Before today I never really thought about buying it, but its sounding really hot.


----------



## Slips (Apr 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Alms for the poor?
> 
> And ?240 isn't exactly pocket-money.



Get a credit card its pocket money

Best thing I ever got I cant remember the last time I thought can I afford a game its just oh I fancy that buys


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Is there going to be a COD4 GOTY edition?
> 
> If so when is it coming out.



it came out April 1st


----------



## K-deps (Apr 10, 2008)

Well thats good to know.
Now I get free maps with COD4


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 10, 2008)

K-deps said:


> Well thats good to know.
> Now I get free maps with COD4



Yeah...$60 dollars for the Goty edition, or you can buy the regular edition for $50 dollars and pay $10 for the maps.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 10, 2008)

they were still the same price (60) at best buy


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 10, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> they were still the same price (60) at best buy



Hmm, that's what Activison did with COD2.

Fucking jerks.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I still got u as a friend but I'm not playing 360 until I get the HDMI version.



Well get HDMI and we can GTA4 UNTIL DAWN!

Is anyone planning anything for GTA4 release?

I remember the first time playing GTA and I thought it was kinda cute. Then 3 came out, but for some reason it didn't snag me. But when Vice City came out I was all over that shit. I think the music was a big factor. I remember spending my summer playing Vice City and DDR (yes I was one of those guys ) with a few friends.

Some part of me wants to beat the game asap, then jump onto multiplayer, then go back and beat the game again lol


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> What's the easiest way to earn money in Mass Effect?



I'm going to assume that you're still relatively towards the beginning of the game, because that's really the only time that you have to worry about money.  Just open all the lockers or chests or whatever they're called and sell the extra items.  Don't forget about the sidequests either.  After you finish the first planet, you shouldn't have a money problem again.



Slips said:


> Get a credit card its pocket money
> 
> Best thing I ever got I cant remember the last time I thought can I afford a game its just oh I fancy that buys



I still wouldn't call it pocket money.  You still have to pay your credit card bill.  I have a credit card, and I still have to worry about whether I can afford to buy something.  A credit card is just a convince, so you don't have to carry $150 in cash with you if you want to go buy Rockband.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay, thanks. Yeah I'm at the beggining. I'm failing my first time through  I kinda tanked all my squad, what's the best setup?

I'm yet to do the first world but I explored quite a few.

Is all the best equipment through the guy in C-Sec that sells Spectre gear?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2008)

Most of it. Though you won't get the best stuff till post 50's. Best armor for Wrex is definitely Geth armoury.

Don't forget to buy the licenses for the guy in the lower deck. Oh, and check your locker after every main-story mission.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2008)

Okay thanks for the tips, can the members in your squad die for good? they can't right? I'm sticking with Wrex and Garrus.

I bought all the permits I came across. Awesome game so far. I should probably take this to the ME thread but I'm too lazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, incase you want the achievement for all the info (Scholar, I believe), you should have asked about the Proteans in the first convo.

And there's only at one point that a char dies, but the choice isn't so difficult as both are not that lovable.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 11, 2008)

Three characters of the game can die.  At most, only two will die.  At least, only one will die.


----------



## slimscane (Apr 11, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Is anyone planning anything for GTA4 release?
> 
> I remember the first time playing GTA and I thought it was kinda cute. Then 3 came out, but for some reason it didn't snag me. But when Vice City came out I was all over that shit. I think the music was a big factor. I remember spending my summer playing Vice City and DDR (yes I was one of those guys ) with a few friends.
> 
> Some part of me wants to beat the game asap, then jump onto multiplayer, then go back and beat the game again lol



I never bought any of the III series GTAs, but I really want IV. However, I probably won't get it at launch, unfortunately, I still have a lot of games that I haven't beaten yet


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well get HDMI and we can GTA4 UNTIL DAWN!
> 
> Is anyone planning anything for GTA4 release?
> 
> ...



Buy a few copies of the game and sell it to kids who want the game but can't buy it on their own because they're under 17 and their parents won't buy it for them.  

Oh, and buy a copy and keep it for myself of course.  Then invite some of my friends over and make them watch me play online.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Buy a few copies of the game and sell it to kids who want the game but can't buy it on their own because they're under 17 and their parents won't buy it for them.
> 
> Oh, and buy a copy and keep it for myself of course.  *Then invite some of my friends over and make them watch me play online.*



Lol, and if they don't come over, I usually go to their house 

That's pretty cool of you to buy extra copies, if I didn't know the Game Store manager back in the day I wouldn't have been able to buy a few key games.


----------



## Slips (Apr 12, 2008)

Jotun said:
			
		

> Is anyone planning anything for GTA4 release



Yeah I've took a week off work when its released


----------



## Jotun (Apr 12, 2008)

Slips said:


> Yeah I've took a week off work when its released



I'm saving days off for cons and The Dark Knight, but ya I doubt I'm going to get any sleep when this game comes out.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 12, 2008)

How many sidequests are there in the Citadel in Mass Effect? I love doing them, I hope there's tons.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 12, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> How many sidequests are there in the Citadel in Mass Effect? I love doing them, I hope there's tons.


yeah indeed there are tons side quests and not only in citadel. 
Lost Odyssey anyone?


----------



## Slips (Apr 12, 2008)

Tifa said:


> yeah indeed there are tons side quests and not only in citadel.
> Lost Odyssey anyone?



Just started my second play through with new game+

Beat the first boss in one turn.

Was like yeah fuck you boss who killed me 9 times on my first play though fuck JOO


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 12, 2008)

The only things I don't like about ME is that all the planets are essentially the same & the bases have like one of three designs, I'm glad to hear there's tons of sidequests in the citadel. 

I'll pick LO up sometime...I'll be playing ME until GTA IV though.


----------



## Fang (Apr 12, 2008)

The side quests for certain planets can be downright tedious...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

What you need to do on planets is enjoy the scenery. The skies of some are just down-right stunning.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 12, 2008)

Gah MLB 2k8 is a bitch.

Anyone have any suggestions on what to pick up? Lost odyssey looks good.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2008)

Masanari said:


> Gah MLB 2k8 is a bitch.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on what to pick up? Lost odyssey looks good.



And it is, enjoy it


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What you need to do on planets is enjoy the scenery. The skies of some are just down-right stunning.



my most favorite was the asteroid scenery from the Bringing down the sky DLC


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> my most favorite was the asteroid scenery from the Bringing down the sky DLC



Yeah, that was amazing.  I loved the dlc, except for the fact that it was a bit short for my taste.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 12, 2008)

Lost Odyssey = Game that sold me the Xbox 360. 

That's a lot of power right there.

I'm going to pick GTA4 up in around June time, I think. By that time, I will have finished both Halo 3 and Lost Odyssey. I'll be ready to get into another game, and what better one than that. Plus, it should be around £25 at that time so it's a reasonable price for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone seen the Prizefighter trailor?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 12, 2008)

June? is LO really that huge, or do you just take a long ass time completing games?

Money is easy as hell to come across actually in ME. I thought it was going to be hard.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

ZOMG, this game isn't popular at all, but goddamn it's fun: Earth Defense Force 2017 

It does one thing, and it does it well... blowing shit up.

Sometimes, squad commands, impossible chain combos, and stealth missions just get old, and you just feel like shooting something. That's where this game comes in.

I love it.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not that huge, and I'll probably have it completed sooner than that time.

I'm just really busy in life, so I don't get a lot of time to do everything. I'm delaying until June to be realistic about it.

I don't like playing multiple games at once, and I'm okay waiting for GTA4 to drop to under £30. Which, I think Play.com will have done by that time.

I'm looking to probably get something like Gears of War before it too so that adds a delay slightly too.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

If I ever get GTA4, it won't be for a loooong time.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 12, 2008)

I need to get on Live aswell.

I've got one month's free subscription, but I'm not sure about how to connect to the internet. I've got my ethernet wire, but I'm probably going to need an extension to make it reach the phone socket so I can play.

That sucks, as I want to check it out. I don't think there's a limit to how long I have that free subscription for one month so I can probably take my time with it.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 12, 2008)

I have Live and all that, but my NAT rating is too low.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Apr 12, 2008)

hey random qs, but my friend said its really easy to get free xbox live codes online. is there any truth in this or is he taking the pi**


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2008)

Uh... not legally...

Legally or not, it sounds like BS to me.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 12, 2008)

So playing godfather again. Loving it like before though it's hard to take over warehouses


----------



## JonnyCake (Apr 12, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Anyone seen the Prizefighter trailor?



Yes sir. At first I thought they would pull a more Ready to Rumble type feel seeing the first teaser but actually seeing the trailer reminds me a bit more of Fight Night Round 3. I think the punches actually look quicker then FN3. It has promise, and I have been craving a new boxing game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 12, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So playing godfather again. Loving it like before though it's hard to take over warehouses



Is it a good game?  I was thinking about buying it, but Best Buy didn't have it in stock, and I haven't bothered to look for it since.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is it a good game?  I was thinking about buying it, but Best Buy didn't have it in stock, and I haven't bothered to look for it since.



Very fun, especially if you like Grand theft auto, it's like GTA in the 60's.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2008)

JonnyCake said:


> Yes sir. At first I thought they would pull a more Ready to Rumble type feel seeing the first teaser but actually seeing the trailer reminds me a bit more of Fight Night Round 3. I think the punches actually look quicker then FN3. It has promise, and I have been craving a new boxing game.



I just hope it way less arcade than FN3. I mean, seriously. 3 second stuns? Wtf? I just hope it's more Victorious Boxers (besides Revolution) than FN. Else I will be very, very pissed off at 2K for making a shit game when they're supposed to be the sport-sim company. Or at least moreso than EA. Fuck EA.

Also, the retarded FN fanboys on the 2k boards are retarded.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

^Oh? I loved FN3, had like 20-30 hours in it.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 13, 2008)

Haterade said:


> ZOMG, this game isn't popular at all, but goddamn it's fun: Earth Defense Force 2017
> 
> It does one thing, and it does it well... blowing shit up.
> 
> ...



That games great, yea.

I still have to finish the other modes and collect all the guns. Those fucking hopping spiders piss me off on some of the levels.

Had some funny ass CoD4 Search and Destroy matches in the morning with some friends. I rambo'd 4 people with the UMP pistol in Pipe Line 

Kept getting Eurofags who would not shut up about the USA. Then we got a cool Euro/French dude and laughter ensued. Some German kid was cussing us out because we kept sniping him in the same spot in Strike.

Good times 

Oh and I just played some Headquaters with DS, silly snipers on Wet Works


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Oh? I loved FN3, had like 20-30 hours in it.



Fight Night Round 3 was fun, but as far as boxing-simulation it was shit. Especially the haymakers and parries. This is boxing, not fucking Karate.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, well i like boxing but I'm not a huge fan so i dunno but as long as it's fun I'm down


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 13, 2008)

Ohh god i just finished LO almost 100% complete except some nasty little side-quest that i forgot ^_^. The game was great but the ending could be better XD. Now its time to play the second walkthrough .What a great game with very nice scenario and perfect music Well done Sakaguchi and Uematsu!!!!


----------



## Genesis (Apr 13, 2008)

Is Blue Dragon worth £17.99?

In American terms, if a full game costs $49.99, that would be about $20.00.

I want to get a rechargeable battery pack for half price, and I can only do that if I get something else with it. I was wondering whether Blue Dragon was a worthy game because the reviews aren't necessarily great for it.

It feels like something very average that I might get bored with quickly.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Is Blue Dragon worth ?17.99?
> 
> In American terms, if a full game costs $49.99, that would be about $20.00.
> 
> ...



No, blue dragon really was so fucking boring IMO i couldn't even finish it and i was at the last 3 hours 

Stick with LO and eternal sonata.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 13, 2008)

First thing I looked for on the site to buy with it was Eternal Sonata but that's £20. I know somewhere I can get it for £17 so I was looking for something else.

Thanks for letting me know anyway. I'd rather not buy a game which isn't worth it. Waste of money is waste of money after all.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah. Dark Messiah is only 30 bucks now on bestbuy.com and in gamestop. Since i got 20 bucks left on my gift card and i hate gamestop and never go in i'll probably use it and 10 more bucks to pick the game up. It's not the best but for 10 bucks? I won't be losing


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 13, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Is Blue Dragon worth ?17.99?
> 
> In American terms, if a full game costs $49.99, that would be about $20.00.
> 
> ...



Nah, I don't think it's worth it for that price.  I picked it up for $5 (used at Blockbusters) and that's all I would pay for it.  It's the type of game that you play when Live isn't working or you're having a bad day playing CoD 4 or Halo 3 online.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2008)

When I'm having a bad streak on CoD4 I just turn my 360 off.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

People are still playing it? wow I stopped in 2 weeks, gets really boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 13, 2008)

The MP is good.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 13, 2008)

of course I only played through campaighn once on veteran, and got to level 33 online and said this is really boring.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 13, 2008)

I prestiged once and maxed that and I'm still oddly addicted.  I don't even like the game =\  But it's fun.

Time to go grind for that golden dragonauv -_-


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 13, 2008)

I have yet to be bored of CoD 4's online play.  I'm always trying to unlock the next specials for whatever weapons, complete all the challenges, and whatnot.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> of course I only played through campaighn once on veteran, and got to level 33 online and said this is really boring.


Lvl 33? Heh, you can achieve that in a few hours. I'm currently lvl 32 and third prestige, and I still continue to play it.


Stumpy said:


> I prestiged once and maxed that and I'm still oddly addicted.  I don't even like the game =\  But it's fun.
> 
> Time to go grind for that golden dragonauv -_-


I'm going for fourth prestige before I go for golden guns. Probably won't bother with the snipers unless boosting comes back, I don't like sniping.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2008)

It is great online. I loved it for a long time. Got to level 18 or so on second prestige pretty fast and just got bored :/

I cleaned up online though, almost always top every game.

I might play it for a week before GTA IV since I'll probably have played through Mass Effect twice by then.

I'm broke until the 26th though and I need to reknew my LIVE so I'll just make a new account and get a month free


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

2500 ms points for Samurai warriors 2 XL....No thank you 
it does seem to add alot of content, but not enough to warrant that price -___-

though I hope they put up Xtreme legends for DW6 on the Marketplace aswell (hopefully cheaper...)


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> No, blue dragon really was so fucking boring IMO i couldn't even finish it and i was at the last 3 hours
> 
> Stick with LO and eternal sonata.



Wtf?... Eternal Sonata was fucking Meh personified.

People always go "Well it looked nice and the multiplayer is fun"

I was 1 hour into that game with most of that time being from the retarded ass cut scenes.

Blue Dragon isn't great, but its a good game and worth the price you listed if you plan on doing everything you can with the game. I only rented it, but it was a much greater rent than Eternal Sonata.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

difference is, ES was actually FUN to play


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

ES was good, the story line was really stupid tho lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah, it was way too philosophical/downright boring/randomly wierd xDDDD


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> difference is, ES was actually FUN to play



I had no fun playing it, it felt like a kiddie version of Grandia. I retruned the game before even beating it.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah, Grandia good times.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

Grandia was fun


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

never played it


----------



## Akuma (Apr 14, 2008)

Well if you do end up playing it play 1-3, not Grandia extreme, terrible game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

note taken 

any cool games being released this month or the next?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> never played it



Here is some Grandia 3 game play <_<

[YOUTUBE]H2e18nKFA9U[/YOUTUBE]

And ya Extreme was a bit... D:

GTAIV is coming out this month, and then Ninja Gaiden 2 is in June I think


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 14, 2008)

oh yeah, I keep forgetting for some reason 

Grandia looks kinda nice ^^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 14, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> note taken
> 
> any cool games being released this month or the next?



GTA IV         !


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2008)

Grandia probably has one of my fav rpg engines, lot of fun.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so glad I bought Mass Effect. I'm 24 hours in and I'm about to go to Ilos so I assume there's still a good five hours left in it.

Pretty lengthy game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget to get the dlc, that adds in at least another hour or so.  And I think the replay value is pretty good-there are some sidequests that are exclusive to what you chose to be your history.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 14, 2008)

I need new RPG to play.... help me out XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2008)

You play Lost Odyssey?  Or you could go old-school and play Knights of the Old Republic.  Or there's Mass Effect, if you haven't played it yet.  If you're really desperate, you can get Blue Dragon or Eternal Sonata.  I didn't really like either one of those games, but hey, that's just me.


----------



## Fang (Apr 15, 2008)

Tifa said:


> I need new RPG to play.... help me out XD



Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 15, 2008)

crazy we need to play some team doubles, maybe I can get my 40 that way.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Knights of the Old Republic.



On PC. Doesn't work without flaw on 360.


----------



## Felix (Apr 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> On PC. Doesn't work without flaw on 360.



KOTOR1 in Xbox was awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, all the KotORs are fucking awesome, I've never denied it, quite the contrary actually. But on the 360, both KotOR's run with some flaws, although in TSL moreso.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> crazy we need to play some team doubles, maybe I can get my 40 that way.



What rank are you? 42 was a bitch to get to.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2008)

wow the new halo maps are pretty cool!! i had a little fun screwing around in forge with the many man cannons on avalanche lol


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 15, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What rank are you? 42 was a bitch to get to.



22


----------



## sasori puppet-05 (Apr 15, 2008)

WII RULES


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2008)

i think somebody is trying to start a flame war......


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 15, 2008)

How much do the new maps for Halo 3 cost?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

Only one arm and one leg sir.

*Ten* fucking dollars.


----------



## Akuma (Apr 15, 2008)

sasori puppet-05 said:


> WII RULES





lol oh wow, this is true and all but I like all 3 pretty equally.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

sasori puppet-05 said:


> WII RULES



Huh? With it's amazing minigames and Sports games? 

WII SUCKS


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

Fuck yeah.  Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Metal Arms coming to Xbox Originals.

Not that I plan on spending $15 on an old game, but damn do I want more people to play Splinter Cell with.  Metal Arms seems like one of those buried treasures of the last generation, so that is a maybe...


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck yeah.  Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Metal Arms coming to Xbox Originals.
> 
> Not that I plan on spending $15 on an old game, but damn do I want more people to play Splinter Cell with.  Metal Arms seems like one of those buried treasures of the last generation, so that is a maybe...



Metal Arms, I'll definitely replace my old GC version with that.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck yeah.  Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Metal Arms coming to Xbox Originals.
> 
> Not that I plan on spending $15 on an old game, but damn do I want more people to play Splinter Cell with.  Metal Arms seems like one of those buried treasures of the last generation, so that is a maybe...



you know...i just read that too on the xbox forums.....


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck yeah.  Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Metal Arms coming to Xbox Originals.
> 
> Not that I plan on spending $15 on an old game, but damn do I want more people to play Splinter Cell with.  Metal Arms seems like one of those buried treasures of the last generation, so that is a maybe...



OH SC CT, one of the best games i played last gen


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Only one arm and one leg sir.
> 
> *Ten* fucking dollars.



who dusn't hav ten dol3rz?/

i wipe my ass w/ 10 dol3rz!1


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> who dusn't hav ten dol3rz?/
> 
> i wipe my ass w/ 10 dol3rz!1



ooo can i has some of your toilet paper


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 16, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> who dusn't hav ten dol3rz?/
> 
> i wipe my ass w/ 10 dol3rz!1



Damn, you're lucky.  I wipe my ass with toilet paper...as long as it's on sale...and I have a coupon...and at Costco (a wholesale store; buy bulk for cheaper prices, for those who don't have a Costco where you live).

Ten dollars can go a long way.  If I'm tight on money, that can last me nine meals (God bless dollar menus).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? With it's amazing minigames and Sports games?
> 
> WII SUCKS



no more fucking heroes 

And fuck europe

rockband will be 250 euro which is 400 fucking dollars


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Fuck yeah.  Splinter Cell Chaos Theory and Metal Arms coming to Xbox Originals.
> 
> Not that I plan on spending $15 on an old game, but damn do I want more people to play Splinter Cell with.  Metal Arms seems like one of those buried treasures of the last generation, so that is a maybe...



Can't give a flying fuck about Splinter Cell, but Metal Arms: Glitch in the System is a fantastic game.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 16, 2008)

Who ever pays 400 for rockband is a fool.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no more fucking heroes
> 
> And fuck europe
> 
> rockband will be 250 euro which is 400 fucking dollars



Haha such a mediocre game defending the system? Why did you pick that of all games? 

And rockband sucks so who cares how much it is


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

HEYY I LOVE ROCKBAND 

and its a great friend get-together game like Scene It


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, but for €240 I'd best hope that it comes with one fuckin' fantastic blowjob.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Haha such a mediocre game defending the system? Why did you pick that of all games?
> 
> And rockband sucks so who cares how much it is



I wasn't really trying to defend it, I just couldn't resist your bashing again 

Rockband is awesome.

im glad I bought it in america though I need an american 360 now


----------



## little nin (Apr 16, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> HEYY I LOVE ROCKBAND
> 
> and its a great friend get-together game like Scene It



scene it is fucking epic man


----------



## Fang (Apr 16, 2008)

Am I honestly the only person who doesn't care at all about Guitar Hero or Rockstar?


----------



## little nin (Apr 16, 2008)

^ what games are those?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Am I honestly the only person who doesn't care at all about Guitar Hero or Rockstar?



They are cute, I mean I don't hate them. But I wouldn't buy them lol

More like if a friend has it, I might try it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2008)

GRAND THEFT AUTO IV!

SO SOON.


----------



## Kumoriken (Apr 16, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> GRAND THEFT AUTO IV!
> 
> SO SOON.




I feel like the only one that doesn't give two shits about GTA. xP


----------



## little nin (Apr 16, 2008)

i'm not getting it till my exams are over, just having a 360 when i need to study is bad enough


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Am I honestly the only person who doesn't care at all about Guitar Hero or Rockstar?



Whoops i thought you said guitar hero and rockband. I hate those love rockstar.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Am I honestly the only person who doesn't care at all about Guitar Hero or Rockstar?



Rockstar is awesome....they created one of the best (and sadly, influential) games ever....

But i gave up on Guitar Hero with its lack of DLC and that Rockband just blew it out of the water when that came out...and RB is easier


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone here looking forward to Tales of Vesparia? it looks kinda nice


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I'mma sell CoD4.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

wow...thats blashphemy!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm getting tired of all the squeakers, M16 tards, Juggernubs, etc.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

noobtubers 


i only use it when i drink and when we are losing....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I just started using the Scorpion. Good lord that gun owns. The SMG's are probably the best gun-class in the game, there isn't a bad one between them.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 16, 2008)

G36C with red tiger camo


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I sniped with an iron-sight scorpion on Overgrown.

My K : D ratio has been going up since like two months ago, too. Am at 1.62 now.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2008)

damn I have to buy Lost Odyssey again because stupid ass Microsoft casing.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 16, 2008)

I like using the AK-47 with the red dot scope.But I usually use different guns for different maps.


Anyways, did anyone buy the legendary Halo 3 map?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 16, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> I like using the AK-47 with the red dot scope.But I usually use different guns for different maps.
> 
> 
> Anyways, did anyone buy the legendary Halo 3 map?



Any sane poor man would never do such a thing, so no I didn't.

Also,

Bandelier

UAV Jammer

Dead Silence

+Silencer

Or when I snipe it's usually Claymore/Stopping Power/Deep Impact. Sometimes Extreme conditioning depending on the map.

I usually play Search and Destroy, but my classes usually work for anything.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Any sane poor man would never do such a thing, so no I didn't.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...



2 of my classes are a hardcore type with UAV jammer (primary sniper class and a hardcore assault class)..i have a normal assault class for any other non hardcore game types..a stealth class (gun with silencer, UAV jammer and the footstep silencer perk) which works awesomely well....and for fun, an explosive class (G36C with grenade launcher, bigger explosions, and martyrdome)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

I have no classes with UAV Jammer. Every single one has Stopping Power. I do have two with silenced SMG's (One with claymores for things like Vacant, one with 3x frag for Shipment and Wetworks), an RPD-class with Stopping Power and Deep Impact and the other I tend to switch around.


----------



## Fang (Apr 17, 2008)

So did anyone see the latest game diary/interview on Force Unleashed? Playing as Vader in the first level certainly came off as pretty damn awesome.

Here's the link for those who haven't.



Anyway, what do you guys think?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not going to get it on release, that's for sure.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

Being my impatient self I decided to screw waiting for a second-hand Orange Box and bought it new.


----------



## PradaBrada (Apr 17, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Am I honestly the only person who doesn't care at all about Guitar Hero or Rockstar?



you are not alone



Ballistik said:


> Anyways, did anyone buy the legendary Halo 3 map?



I put the 10 dol3rz to bettar usage


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

Sucky sucky ^2?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> So did anyone see the latest game diary/interview on Force Unleashed? Playing as Vader in the first level certainly came off as pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Here's the link for those who haven't.
> 
> ...



Eh, I wasn't looking forward to playing Vader in the first place lol.

It looks ok, I still have yet to see something that wows me.

And UAV Jammer is the way to go, killing people without Stopping Power makes you a man 

If there are too many Juggathugs I just switch to my shotgun anyways


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

I don't mind stopping power. If someone shoots you, you die. That's acceptable. What's not acceptable is shooting at someone, having emptied your clip, only for them to turn around and blast you in the face. And don't get me started on Jugger Stand nubs.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I don't mind stopping power. If someone shoots you, you die. That's acceptable. What's not acceptable is shooting at someone, having emptied your clip, only for them to turn around and blast you in the face. And don't get me started on Jugger Stand nubs.



There's also a glitch where you can knife/drop nades in last stand. Although, I haven't seen many people use it.

They put Stopping Power to cancel Jugga thugs.

Honestly, I don't know whats worse. A whole team with matyrdom and Jugg, or a whole team with Jugga stand. I know I have seen full teams with that shit on and Jesus is it annoying. Then again you can just play Hardcore D:


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

I hate playings against people who use nothing but P90, M16 and Juggernubs. Also, fucking HATE noobtubes. If you're a new player I can imagine you using it, but at lvl 55? Or into prestige? Hell, when I just third prestiged I went 34-10 with the MP5 class!


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I hate playings against people who use nothing but P90, M16 and Juggernubs. Also, fucking HATE noobtubes. If you're a new player I can imagine you using it, but at lvl 55? Or into prestige? Hell, when I just third prestiged I went 34-10 with the MP5 class!



Word, I pretty much use most of the SMG's except for the P90. Never really liked it, and I would rather use the Skorpion.

I like using the AK assault alot too. Though, if I am close to prestiging I sometimes use the M16 to get some fast exp


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2008)

Only time I ever used the grenade launcher add-on is when you first start I don't  like it.

MP5 with  stopping power, stun grenades & martydom for the win. Shit I really want to start playing again.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

I only like playing when my friends are on. I wouldn't keep playing this game otherwise. The amount of shit talk we produce is just awesome 

I think my favorite thing to do is change my clan tag to match ppl on the other team. One guy got so pissed xD

Or when it's with french people I just hear them say my name over and over prolly asking who the fuck is that o_O?!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm so retarded. 

I thought my Live expired at the beggining of april, turns out it expires the beggining of may, played my first COD4 game is 60 days went 14 for 11.


----------



## raxor (Apr 17, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Only time I ever used the grenade launcher add-on is when you first start I don't  like it.
> 
> MP5 with  stopping power, stun grenades & martydom for the win. Shit I really want to start playing again.



Martyrdom is so laaaame, I don't understand how they could even think of implanting that... Pisses me off


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Word, I pretty much use most of the SMG's except for the P90. Never really liked it, and I would rather use the Skorpion.
> 
> I like using the AK assault alot too. Though, if I am close to prestiging I sometimes use the M16 to get some fast exp


Skorpion is fucking win. Decent power, awesome accuracy. Favourite of mine is the MP5. If you pick the M9 as a side-arm, you get 30 more rounds, making it only 10 less than the P90, whilst it takes a lot less to kill someone with an MP5, making the p90 pretty much useless. AK-74u is great, too. High power, great with silencer, very predictable recoil. That's my one gripe with the MP5, it's recoil is all over the place sometimes. I get a lot of kill from the hip with it, though.

AK is win, before my fave AR was the M4/ACOG with bandolier, Stopping Power and a filler, even had a clantag with a mate of mine that said M4Br. XD But now I prefer the AK. I don't like the M16 at all, burst-fire is for fucking nubs. If I need exp I'll usually go with claymores and a silenced MP5. For bigger maps AK-47.


Sasuke said:


> Only time I ever used the grenade launcher add-on is when you first start I don't  like it.
> 
> MP5 with  stopping power, stun grenades & martydom for the win. Shit I really want to start playing again.


Add M9, and you have massive win. I usually favour Claymores, though. I've perfected the art of placing them.


raxor said:


> Martyrdom is so laaaame, I don't understand how they could even think of implanting that... Pisses me off


Easy kills in CQB?


----------



## raxor (Apr 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Easy kills in CQB?



Well yeah... obviously. The reason I hate martyr for is that it requires no skills at all and gives you a LOT of easy kills. Especially in headquarters. So. Damn. Annoying.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 17, 2008)

Why is having a matrydon bad?

Honestly, especially since you can put it on as your perk.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone see the trailer for the new spiderman game? Web of shadows? Looks sick.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2008)

Hm, looks interesting.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone see the trailer for the new spiderman game? Web of shadows? Looks sick.


Hmm... well it isn't a movie game and it seems to be going for the Spiderman 2 (game) style, so I'm interested.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 17, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anyone see the trailer for the new spiderman game? Web of shadows? Looks sick.



Always wanted to see what it would be like if Spiderman was an anti-hero.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone sign up for the Social Club yet? For GTA4? I'm trying to, but it won't let me register :/


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 17, 2008)

I signed up. My homey is having trouble though..he isn't getting the email.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2008)

What's the exact release date for GTA IV?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Anyone sign up for the Social Club yet? For GTA4? I'm trying to, but it won't let me register :/



Wuzzat?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the exact release date for GTA IV?



29th of april



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wuzzat?



It's part of the GTA website...basically it hosts competitions often and it tracks all your stats in the game and you can view them and compare with a friend etc...probably more but that's all I know of at the moment.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat Vs DC hmmmmmmmmmmmm

New Spiderman game that doesn't revolve around the movies, ah yes.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 18, 2008)

i signed up for the social club


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 18, 2008)

Mortal Kombat vs. DC looks interesting.  Except for the fact that it won't be rated M and there won't be any fatality moves.  I'm excited because it seems to be a lot like Marvel vs. Capcom.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone have a copy they want to sell, my copy is scratched to the point where it doesn't want to load ne more.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2008)

Found out what was the problem, apparently I had to reinstall the same version of flash for some reason 

I'm number like 80000 something D:

Edit: 

Midway vs DC? I thought that was an april fools...

Batman/Superman/SubZ/Scorp are confirmed.

I honestly don't know how to take this game seriously... for some reason I would like to play it though... batman whore


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 20, 2008)

*Mortal Kombat* without blood and gore is kinda failure.

Although it does sound interesting only issue is both sides will be gimped to weaker forms most likely.


----------



## little nin (Apr 20, 2008)

just seems wierd to think of a game like that


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Any game with Superman is fail by standard.


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 20, 2008)

My ThreeFixMe had to redlight before GTAIV dropped.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2008)

I finally fucking beat Godfather. My god the last mission is fucking hard, i'm talking like ninja gaiden hard mode hard shit. But i beat it, great game. I still give it a nice 8.7/10. 

Now playing bladestorm till GTA4 is in my hands.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 20, 2008)

BladeStorm is such a great game to pick up inbetween games to waste some time 

coop would have rocked that games socks


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Anyone have a copy they want to sell, my copy is scratched to the point where it doesn't want to load ne more.



Copy of what?




Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Any game with Superman is fail by standard.



Now that I think about it, you're right.  I think Superman for the N64 started that trend of failure.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2008)

Superman as a character is fail. With such lines as "I'LL KILL YOU TO DEATH!" and "I can see your soul." (conceited fucker, Lex Luthor FTW). Bats, on the otherhand, fucking owns. Dark Knight is loff. Also, fucking prep-time.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Superman as a character is fail. With such lines as "I'LL KILL YOU TO DEATH!" and "I can see your soul." (conceited fucker, Lex Luthor FTW). Bats, on the otherhand, fucking owns. Dark Knight is loff. Also, fucking prep-time.



Truth statment is true


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> BladeStorm is such a great game to pick up inbetween games to waste some time
> 
> coop would have rocked that games socks



Yep and co-op for me isn't needed for bladestorm like it is for Dynasty warriors.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Anyone sign up for the Social Club yet? For GTA4? I'm trying to, but it won't let me register :/



What is the Social Club. I heard of it but I don't really understand it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 20, 2008)

So I just...liberated Conan from my cousin, and I have to say that it was a waste of my time to liberate it.  I spent five minutes playing before I took it out and put CoD 4 back in.  So if anyone is thinking of buying it, don't.


----------



## Pein (Apr 20, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> So I just...liberated Conan from my cousin, and I have to say that it was a waste of my time to liberate it.  I spent five minutes playing before I took it out and put CoD 4 back in.  So if anyone is thinking of buying it, don't.



it was a crappy god of war clone


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2008)

Ballistik said:


> What is the Social Club. I heard of it but I don't really understand it.


It's like a Bungie.net for GTAIV and other Rockstar games.  You sign up for the site and it will track your stats along with everyone elses.  Massive leaderboard will ensue along with community shit.  Sounds interesting.

Thanks Halo 2 ;3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm really psyched about the multiplayer for GTAIV.  It's bound to be fun for hours on end.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2008)

Indeed. I won't be touching it though for a few days.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 21, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yep and co-op for me isn't needed for bladestorm like it is for Dynasty warriors.



exactly, and the damn game is looooong, I?ve put over 25 hours in it already and I haven?t finished even one of the sides yet :0


I?ve only got Lu Bu?s Musou mode left in DW6 
hopefully Xtreme Legends won?t take too long to come out 

next "big" game for me to get will probably be Brothers in arms ~~
but I?m looking forward to Fable 2 the most


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

I wonder what exploits Fable 2'll have. Like the Diamond one in Fable 1. Or how you could easily last the entire game with Shield + Lightning. Also, Skorm's Bow. XD


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 21, 2008)

lololol, hopefully not as many 
I´m kinda worried about the no money from enemies though, I hope there´ll still be treasure to be found >____>
otherwise I wants pickpocket skill


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2008)

Too Human > Fable 2


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

....hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 21, 2008)

I was hyped for Too Human..the gameplay looks garbage though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 21, 2008)

Exactly. I loved the concept of it, Nordic Mythology has not been done well often enough, but the gameplay is absolute shite. Of course, they'll probably fix this, but still.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2008)

Basically 1 more week guys 

I hope I don't start my new job until like may 4th or something, I need some GTA4 taim. I'm going in for an interview right now


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 21, 2008)

Glad to see GTA IV got a excellent review.

Won't buy it when it comes out but maybe in few weeks after their official release.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else having problems connecting to xbox live? They say xbox live is unstable right now but I know that some of my friends are up and playing multiplayer...I feel left out


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm having problems connecting, but my problems are far worse than yours...

I just mailed of "my" 360 to my bro who just got out of marine basic training Q_Q  I was... holding onto it for him while he was unable to care for it.  It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 21, 2008)

live was down earlier for scheduled maintenance....just give it some time...tomorrow it should be back up to normal...

as to why you still cant connect, beats me, but people on the xbox forums are still feeling it!!


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2008)

Really, they are still after all this time? Because I'm online right now. 

Also, Dark Sector equal massive letdown.


----------



## Barry. (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going through COD4 withdrawal right now 



Mirai Gohan said:


> Really, they are still after all this time? Because I'm online right now.
> 
> Also, Dark Sector equal massive letdown.



I got it a few days ago....still haven't played it


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2008)

Well I'm just saying from what a few of my coworkers at Game Crazy have told me...

But I did get to rent it free. 

So I will see for myself although I can't help but feeling it will not be as good as it was hyped...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2008)

Is there a confirmed release date for Fable 2 yet?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there a confirmed release date for Fable 2 yet?


Nope.  If we are _really_ lucky we could get it in Q3 08', but realistically you should expect it Q4 '08.

Let's not rush it this time though ;3


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Nope.  If we are _really_ lucky we could get it in Q3 08', but realistically you should expect it Q4 '08.
> 
> Let's not rush it this time though ;3



Ya, if the promises of a loving, eternal pal-like, obedient dog don't come true.... heads will roll.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2008)

"Tugger, kill!"

Yeah, I'm naming my dog Tugger, you got a problem with that?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

too human?  
nowhere near Fable 2. it looks like a crappier DMC/Ninja Gaiden xDDD


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> too human?
> nowhere near Fable 2. it looks like a crappier DMC/Ninja Gaiden xDDD


It is not DMC/Ninja Gaiden.  If you go into that game expecting pure action gameplay you will be sorely disappointed.  As I said, the gameplay will feel mostly like Diablo style games.  It will be a bit clunky, but at least with Too Human there seems to be a way to chain combos.

As ridiculous as it sounds, I don't ask for amazing gameplay from these kind of games.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

it kinda looks like a DMC style game, but with moar rpg to me,  but whatever it sounds kinda good to me ^^
still think Fable 2's gonna kick it´s ass  but hopefully Too Human be good too >__>


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

Fable 2 is certainly going to own, but I'm just afraid it is going to under deliver overall.  It just seems like the Lionhead way of doing things.

Too Human has been in development for *ages*, but I think ultimately that is what will give this game it's edge.  I am more confident that Silicon Knights can deliver on their promises than Lionhead at this moment.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

we´ll see, hopefully both games will pwn 

is there any coop (offline) in Too human, there should be


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2008)

Lionhead makes quality games though, they just promised to much in fable 1.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 22, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Lionhead makes quality games though, they just promised to much in fable 1.


I agree that they are a good dev, but I'm still cautiously optimistic about Fable 2 because they have promised a lot again ;3  Molyneux is crazy.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2008)

Even if it doesn't live upto _all_ expectations, it's still going to be a teriffic game.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah i mean i still give Fable a nice 8. Sure not a 9.5 like we expected but well polished and fun. To short though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

^true, everyone expected a top notch game ~~
it was still way above average, and now we we all now what they can do, and hopefully they know what we want


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm really psyched about the multiplayer for GTAIV.  It's bound to be fun for hours on end.



When you say multiplayer you mean Co-op and online fights like Saints Row?

Also, for all Call of Duty 4 players. The AK-74u is beast.


Ask team [KGB] lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 22, 2008)

daaaamn, the Bourne game looks awesome


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2008)

AK74U is shit. I'll tear anyone apart with my MP5. 

I haven't played COD4 for months really, I'd trash [KGB] with their shitty K ratios though.


----------



## Fang (Apr 22, 2008)

Battlefield 2 MC is dead on Live now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> AK74U is shit. I'll tear anyone apart with my MP5.
> 
> I haven't played COD4 for months really, I'd trash [KGB] with their shitty K ratios though.



Did you get my PM for my Gamertag? I sent you it like a week or 2 ago.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2008)

Shit man, I haven't been playing my 360 for ages (with the exception of a couple weeks back and mass effect), I won't play it until GTA IV now either.

Just add my tag; It's *Remadee*


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Shit man, I haven't been playing my 360 for ages (with the exception of a couple weeks back and mass effect), I won't play it until GTA IV now either.
> 
> Just add my tag; It's *Remadee*



im adding you...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 22, 2008)

KGB is weaksauce and unoriginal. My original Clan-tag for CoD4 was KBG. Kawogama Boxing Gym, bitches! HADO-clan now, though.

And the AK-74u is a good gun, it easily has the best iron-sights of the SMG's. Also, the thing it has over the MP5, besides power, is it's predictable recoil, even when hip-firing. When running with a silenced SMG, I get so many hip-fire kills. The MP5 can be all over the place, even when aiming down sights, but the AK always goes straight up. Good for headshots, too.

But still, with the extra-ammo choice for the MP5, it has the edge over _all_ SMG's. In case someone doesn't know this, to get extra-ammo without choosing Bandolier as a perk is to choose the M9 as a side-arm. Because they use the same ammo, you get 30 extra bullets, a full mag. This puts it only 10 bullets behind the P90, whilst needing a LOT less to kill someone.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 22, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> KGB is weaksauce and unoriginal. My original Clan-tag for CoD4 was KBG. Kawogama Boxing Gym, bitches! HADO-clan now, though.
> 
> And the AK-74u is a good gun, it easily has the best iron-sights of the SMG's. Also, the thing it has over the MP5, besides power, is it's predictable recoil, even when hip-firing. When running with a silenced SMG, I get so many hip-fire kills. The MP5 can be all over the place, even when aiming down sights, but the AK always goes straight up. Good for headshots, too.
> 
> But still, with the extra-ammo choice for the MP5, it has the edge over _all_ SMG's. In case someone doesn't know this, to get extra-ammo without choosing Bandolier as a perk is to choose the M9 as a side-arm. Because they use the same ammo, you get 30 extra bullets, a full mag. This puts it only 10 bullets behind the P90, whilst needing a LOT less to kill someone.



Thanks for the tip.  Now I can put something else in the bandoleer perk.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 22, 2008)

I like Bomb Squad sometimes, but Bandalier (w/e its spelled) really helps out when you are trying to shoot thru surfaces, or when you're playing a full team of Juggathugs.

My friends love RPGs, but I honestly just outright hate 'em


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 22, 2008)

*sigh* a flood bomb just went off on the xbox forums.....and its sad how no mods are around to really do anythign about it....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2008)

You need to stop posting there, u will lose brain cells.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 23, 2008)

ive already lost some here.......whats there to lose..i work in a restaraunt, the only things i really need to know is the soup of the day


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> ive already lost some here.......whats there to lose..i work in a restaraunt, the only things i really need to know is the soup of the day



Is it minestrone with bacon bits in it?  That's the special where I went to dinner tonight.  It wasn't very good though. 

And is Saints Row worth picking up?  I can get used for $10.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

Ten dollars sounds totally worth it, but I dunno man GTAIV comes out _really_ soon.  If you really need something to hold you over for a few more days then go for it.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2008)

Yes, saints row is one of the only sandbox games i played that i found as fun as GTA. Maybe not as "Epic" but i had alot of fun with it. It'll hold you for a week or so, perfect for waiting on GTA4.


----------



## Fang (Apr 23, 2008)

Saints Row was a weird game. But some of the AI interaction in the gameplay left a little to be desired when you compare it to the fact that it had GTA as a model.

But some of the actions or behaviors of the AI were pretty fucking hilarious ie pedestrian jumps out of the way from me trying to hit him with a SUV only to be nailed by two cop cars at the same time.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> You need to stop posting there, u will lose brain cells.



So that's why you're retarded?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2008)

Ace combat 6 anyone?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 23, 2008)

^I tried the demo, it actually seemed pretty cool


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^I tried the demo, it actually seemed pretty cool


The game is freaking cool... i already finished 100% with planes and skins.. the music is perfect and they flying simulation is incredible.
I highly recommend this game


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 23, 2008)

sweet 
judging from the demo it looks like a solid flight combat game, and I haven't enjoyed one since Combat flight sim, way back in the good ol' days 

how´s the multiplayer?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 23, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> sweet
> judging from the demo it looks like a solid flight combat game, and I haven't enjoyed one since Combat flight sim, way back in the good ol' days
> 
> how´s the multiplayer?


Well not bad i guess...its quite hard in the beginning because almost everyone haves CFA-44 Nosferatu  and you try to fight em with F-16c,its fun though


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2008)

Well I managed to see the  intro and and the beggining of the gameplay of GTA before it was taken down on Youtube, the driving looks real cool.

this a gameplay vid..no spilers just someone driving around on motorbikes and shit looks..amazing


----------



## Jotun (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow.... even in that crap quality the game looks real fucking good.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2008)

Five more days!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 23, 2008)

So I picked up Saints Row a few hours ago.  Think I'll just play that until I can borrow a copy of GTA IV from my friend once he beats it.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2008)

theres a page up that has like 10 videos of just messing around with the gameplay..the shooting system in GTA IV looks amazing now.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 23, 2008)

LoL, the guy who is playing the game is so banned from Live.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, the guy who is playing the game is so banned from Live.



LOLZ Just like I was when they said Halo 3 people online early banned? LULZ


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> LoL, the guy who is playing the game is so banned from Live.


He probably just isn't logged onto Xbox Live...  Or isn't this guy playing it on PS3?


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 23, 2008)

Pretty sure hes playing on the PS3


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> He probably just isn't logged onto Xbox Live...  Or isn't this guy playing it on PS3?


you can pretty much tell he was playing on 360. Notice the picture of live message at 2:05.



not to mention, the button layout in map is in green A and red B.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

ic.  I haven't been watching these vids then I guess.  I just saw one video and showed the guy booting up GTA from the PS3 XMB.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 23, 2008)

I guess many people were able to bootleg the games...

ps. Penumbra fucking rocks.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 23, 2008)

Or store sold it early. I'm getting my copy tomorrow or friday.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> ps. Penumbra fucking rocks.


That it does.

Rep for you


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay, I just got X-Box Live today, and I'm a complete noob, so forgive me if then question is a little fucking stupid. 

How the hell am I supposed to chat with my teamates in Halo 3?

I have a headset, I plugged it in, I can hear them while the map is loading up (although I'm not sure they can hear me), but when the game goes on, and I press the D-Pad so I can talk, it just makes this weird noise, and I still can't talk to them. Please, have mercy on this noob and help me out. What do I have to do or press to talk to my teamates?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2008)

Uh... thats all...  Is your mic on mute?  Make sure that thing on your mic cord is flipped to green not orange.  Other than that you should be good to go.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Uh... thats all...  Is your mic on mute?  Make sure that thing on your mic cord is flipped to green not orange.  Other than that you should be good to go.



Um, the only thing I have on my mic is the volume wheel and the switch that goes between the circle with the cross through it and the mic symbol. Plus, mine isn't wireless. I have to connect it to my controller. My volume is always all the way up, and the switch is on the mic side, plus, whenever I enter the game, I press the button, it makes that transmission noise, and yet I still can't hear anyone.

Also, something I noticed is that while map is loading up, there isn't s speaker symbol next to my name. I have to be doing something wrong.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 24, 2008)

A lot of bad driving in these videos.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Um, the only thing I have on my mic is the volume wheel and the switch that goes between the circle with the cross through it and the mic symbol. Plus, mine isn't wireless. I have to connect it to my controller. My volume is always all the way up, and the switch is on the mic side, plus, whenever I enter the game, I press the button, it makes that transmission noise, and yet I still can't hear anyone.
> 
> Also, something I noticed is that while map is loading up, there isn't s speaker symbol next to my name. I have to be doing something wrong.



I have the same mic as you.  First, flip the switch to the side that doesn't have a slash through it.  If that doesn't work, then flip the switch back and forth and unplug and replug it until you see a mic show up next to your name.

I really don't like this mic-it stops working a lot.  You just have to flip the switch back and forth until it decides to work.  If you can, buy a new headset-this one isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 24, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I have the same mic as you.  First, flip the switch to the side that doesn't have a slash through it.  If that doesn't work, then flip the switch back and forth and unplug and replug it until you see a mic show up next to your name.
> 
> I really don't like this mic-it stops working a lot.  You just have to flip the switch back and forth until it decides to work.  If you can, buy a new headset-this one isn't worth the trouble.



Are you suggesting that I buy a a new version of the same one, or a wireless one?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

Trust me when I say that you _do not_ want voice-chat on Halo3. It gets tiresome quick-muting everyone.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Trust me when I say that you _do not_ want voice-chat on Halo3. It gets tiresome quick-muting everyone.


Too lazy to _quick_ mute?  That's really sad lol.  We should still be thankful we have the option and that it influenced Infinity Ward to patch in their own for CoD4.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a lazy bastard. 

Besides, I have to mute the fucking French and squeakers EVERY SINGLE FUCKING TIME. Gets annoying.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

lol generally I just monitor the microphone icons in the pregame lobby.  If I happen to catch anyone make a noise there they get auto muted.  Once the game starts it usually doesn't bother me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

I usually just hope they get punted onto the other team. >.>


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 24, 2008)

Does it have anything to do with my connection? Because I only get about one bar back in my room.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2008)

;o Well if you only have one bar, I'm not sure if voice chat should be your priority here.  I dunno man if nothing you try works there is always 1-800-4-MY-XBOX ;3


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 24, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ;o Well if you only have one bar, I'm not sure if voice chat should be your priority here.  I dunno man if nothing you try works there is always 1-800-4-MY-XBOX ;3



Well that's the thing that confuses me. The game runs fine, it never lags, and I can hear everyone when the map is loading. I just don't get why it's not working. I click the mic on, and the speaker symbol comes up for a second or two, but immediately goes back to that circle with the left corner lit up. 

If you still can't help me after this, maybe I should call the support line.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 24, 2008)

My store didn't have GTA4 today :*( They had fucking mario kart but i was like "I Don't want that shit" So they said check tomorrow.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 24, 2008)

I mock thee, beana!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 24, 2008)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Are you suggesting that I buy a a new version of the same one, or a wireless one?



Buy a new mic.  That mic sucks.  

And it gets really annoying whenever I play Halo 3 online because whenever I play I always get put on a team with a bunch of ten year old British kids who don't know when to shut up.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

IGN VIDEO REVIEW for GTA IV, got a 10/10.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2008)

Remember kids, you can't spell ignorant without IGN.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> IGN VIDEO REVIEW for GTA IV, got a 10/10.



Expect anything less? Haha. GOTY.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Remember kids, you can't spell ignorant without IGN.


lol its just a game review.  People love GTA, surprise!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2008)

Talking about IGN as a whole here. Corporate cock-sucking whores of commercialism.

GTA IV will undoubtedly be a great fucking game, but all I'm using that vid for is gameplay clips.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Talking about IGN as a whole here. Corporate cock-sucking whores of commercialism.
> 
> GTA IV will undoubtedly be a great fucking game, but all I'm using that vid for is gameplay clips.


Also, it's just a game site (among other unimportant things).  That's a lot of hostility for nothing imo.

Just take what you want from it and move on.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 25, 2008)

But hating is fun!


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> But hating is fun!


That it is friend ;3 but surely there are more deserving subjects on which you can focus this hatred.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> IGN VIDEO REVIEW for GTA IV, got a 10/10.



I suspect that it will be one of many perfect scores that it will receive.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 25, 2008)

Ya I was pretty sure this game would get a 10, I'm still not sure if it will be auto GOTY though.

I want it to be, but its not 100%

Lol@Ign hate, most of the stuff I read on their site, I agree with (alot of the UK reviews and such are pretty dumb though <_<)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 26, 2008)

There's something about IGN that I just don't like.  I don't know what it is, but I just can't stand reading their reviews.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 26, 2008)

I mostly go to their site for the podcasts tbh, and the GTA4 info coming from that site was all nice and organized.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's something about IGN that I just don't like.  I don't know what it is, but I just can't stand reading their reviews.


My guess to why you can't put your finger on it is because there is nothing to put your finger on.  They are just another collection of voices that vocalize their opinion on games.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 26, 2008)

Which just happen to be muffled by the corporate cocks they willingly suckle on. Same goes for GameSpot.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Link removed

 GTA IV Multiplayer on the 360 from someone who has the game, looks like cops & crooks..looks nuts.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Also, god damn GameTrailers. Fuckers are way overdue with their review.


----------



## raxor (Apr 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, god damn GameTrailers. Fuckers are way overdue with their review.



Depends on where you live... the lazy bastards had the countdown timer go after your computers clock.

That pissed me off, it's lke three hours left


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Last night at 2 AM for me it said there were 6 hours left. Fuckers.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Last night at 2 AM for me it said there were 6 hours left. Fuckers.


It's just a review.  What makes GameTrailers so important while and IGN review is automatically nothing but corporate cock sucking? ;3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Because they're IGN. Plus their video-reviews are usually rather lacking, this one sure was.

With video-games I like to see video-footage to support the statements made.


----------



## Fang (Apr 27, 2008)

*Is borrowing GTA IV from work*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone going to get their copy of GTA IV at midnight?  I'm not, I think waiting in line at midnight is a waste of time.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 27, 2008)

There's gonna be a party with free copies being given away with contests at the store im going to. My friend says they doing Vice City contests along with other stuff.

So ya, gonna do the midnight thing.

And lol @ waiting for game trailers. Remember how long the 4 part bonus round shit for GTA4 took to be released? I will still watch GTs review though, they generally cover everything I want to know, whereas IGN vid review was basically the equivalent of me talking about how this game owns, go buy it, while game footage was rolling in the background. Cute nontheless


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh yeah. That Bonus Round was fucking annoying to wait on.

But with the review GT released a lot of in-game footage, so it's good.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 27, 2008)

I saw GTA IV at the local Game store, I was like "whoa" :amazed didn´t expect it to be out in stores around here for another month or so


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 27, 2008)

Someone tell me exactly how much of a difference the cooling fan makes? I'm thinking of buying it since I'll be on my 360 alot with GTA

I'm hearing in alot of places its actually pretty dodgy and bad for the 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

Do not get the cooling fan that hooks  to the back of the system. Its actually bad for it and can cause problems to your system. 

Mircosoft reported about this a while back.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 28, 2008)

I got a side-attach fan, and I think it works pretty well.  The wood beneath my 360 doesn't get as hot as quickly.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Someone tell me exactly how much of a difference the cooling fan makes? I'm thinking of buying it since I'll be on my 360 alot with GTA
> 
> I'm hearing in alot of places its actually pretty dodgy and bad for the 360?



Pelican's fucking sucks. That is for certain. Don't ever consider them for cooling your 360. Their stuff always craps out at the worst times. Always.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 28, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Pelican's fucking sucks. That is for certain. Don't ever consider them for cooling your 360. Their stuff always craps out at the worst times. Always.



I agree.  I used to get a lot of Pelican stuff because it was cheaper, and it always ended up breaking in a month or so.


----------



## Fang (Apr 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I agree.  I used to get a lot of Pelican stuff because it was cheaper, and it always ended up breaking in a month or so.



Yep, exactly. I don't consider their stuff or accessories for my 360 anymore. I'll stick with Microsoft's or someone else's stuff.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 28, 2008)

@crazymtf: do you know what the "bronze/silver plates of fate" in Bladestorm do? I have like 13 silver plates and around 8 bronze now 

EDIT: read some reviews on GTA IV....must get!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 28, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> @crazymtf: do you know what the "bronze/silver plates of fate" in Bladestorm do? I have like 13 silver plates and around 8 bronze now
> 
> EDIT: read some reviews on GTA IV....must get!



No, i don't event hink i have them, lol. Maybe i'll have to check, see what they are.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 28, 2008)

I have no idea what they are, and I can´t find any info on them on the internets


----------



## Jotun (Apr 28, 2008)

I just tried logging in to Social Club and it doesn't let me into the site, it prompts me for Username and Password D:

I tried putting email and password...but ya


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm glad I don't work at GameStop-my friend has to go to work at midnight and he gets off at noon.  He'll probably be so tired from dealing with fanatic GTA fans that he'll be to sleepy to play it when he gets home.  Yup, it's definitely a good thing that I don't work there.

Anyone skipping school or work to play?


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

i dont work tomorrow 

but i am getting a brand new car in the morning....so i have to stay awake


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be playing after all my classes and stuff is over  But I will have the game at 10 am


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, GTA4 owns. Single player has me all caught up


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 29, 2008)

Hehehehe....just made close to $100 by selling five copies of GTA IV for $80 each.  Man, who would have thought that junior high kids (and one sixth grader) would carry so much money with them?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hehehehe....just made close to $100 by selling five copies of GTA IV for $80 each.  Man, who would have thought that junior high kids (and one sixth grader) would carry so much money with them?



Nice plan  By the way the game is simply amazing


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 29, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hehehehe....just made close to $100 by selling five copies of GTA IV for $80 each.  Man, who would have thought that junior high kids (and one sixth grader) would carry so much money with them?



If you sold GTA IV to five kids for $80 each. How did you only make $100?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2008)

Karma said:


> If you sold GTA IV to five kids for $80 each. How did you only make $100?



He had to buy the copies too...


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

my baby is sick 

it was almost a pain in the ass for him to stick his tongue out


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

lol awsm pic ;3


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

lol i dont even know if having a bag of ice over the top of the console will help in any way...but the casing sure has cooled down lol


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

My Elite stands up like a man, and never overheats 

And he never eats discs, unless retards shake him


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> lol i dont even know if having a bag of ice over the top of the console will help in any way...but the casing sure has cooled down lol



putting ice on it wont help, most likely the CPU chip got loose because of overheating.

best thing would be using the towel trick


----------



## God Hand (Apr 29, 2008)

Quick question, is the Elite less prone to failure then the standard models?

I really miss all the 360 games I once played, and the PS3 is collecting dust at the moment, I really want to play the 360 again but after having 4 failed 360's, I just dont want to suffer anymore.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 29, 2008)

No xbox is immune to failure.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 29, 2008)

Explains why you're on it.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Explains why you're on it.



Damn 

Like, Damn lol


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 29, 2008)

Morimoto_Shinzou said:


> Quick question, is the Elite less prone to failure then the standard models?
> 
> I really miss all the 360 games I once played, and the PS3 is collecting dust at the moment, I really want to play the 360 again but after having 4 failed 360's, I just dont want to suffer anymore.


All types of 360s have been known to RRoD.  Some say that certain models and certain chipsets have less of a chance, but that hasn't really been proven.  Surely they have gotten better than they once were, but a recently manufactured Elite shouldn't be any less susceptible to RRoD than a recently manufactured Premium or Arcade.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 29, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> putting ice on it wont help, most likely the CPU chip got loose because of overheating.
> 
> best thing would be using the towel trick



im still under warranty of the 1st year....it may not be the 3 red rings...but i still have a 1 yr warranty just for the console alone...i got some compressed air tonight and trying to get dust and cool it down to see if that works, if not, im going to call support


----------



## forgotten_hero (Apr 30, 2008)

I would send in the repair request online now and call tomorrow.  Can't hurt to put in two repair orders.


----------



## Cel3stial (Apr 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Explains why you're on it.



Zing.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 1, 2008)

So am I correct in my assumption that everyone is busy playing GTA IV?  I know I am.


----------



## Jotun (May 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> So am I correct in my assumption that everyone is busy playing GTA IV?  I know I am.



I keep getting swept away by Multi D:

Any1 see the leaderboard at Social Club, fucking ppl with 100% in 17 mins?... lol ok


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 2, 2008)

I ain´t playing it 
I has no monay X___x

anything new on the marketplace?


----------



## Stumpy (May 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> anything new on the marketplace?


Kung Fu Panda demo? (;3=


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 2, 2008)

lawl 


... is it any good?


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2008)

My friend got an elite and got the RROD within two hours.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 2, 2008)

dang, that must be some sort of record 

anyone else tried the operation Darkness demo? the camera sucked, but it was a somewhat enjoyable game. very time consuming


----------



## Jotun (May 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> My friend got an elite and got the RROD within two hours.



Got an Elite from where?

Most people that get the RROD have the 360 in the worst place, like laying it down on the carpet or something.

My Elite has been fine for about a year now 

Edit:

Operation Darkness is too Japanese for me, Atlus game right?


----------



## Fang (May 2, 2008)

I have never gotten the red ring of death unless I've had my 360 on for over 15 hours or something.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 2, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I have never gotten the red ring of death unless I've had my 360 on for over 15 hours or something.



Lucky you.  Knock on wood.

Man, I'm in love with the multiplayer of GTA IV.


----------



## No.1Moose (May 3, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Lucky you.  Knock on wood.
> 
> Man, I'm in love with the multiplayer of GTA IV.



The multiplayer is kind of annoying with the auto-aim and it's impossible without it


----------



## Aruarian (May 3, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Operation Darkness is too Japanese for me, Atlus game right?



Atlus is only the publisher, not the dev.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 3, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Edit:
> 
> Operation Darkness is too Japanese for me, Atlus game right?



Developed by Success I think.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Atlus is only the publisher, not the dev.



Still, its the general Atlus type feel.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 4, 2008)

well I lieked it. A bit annoying camera control though >___<
I wants GTA IV 
I have no money T____T
me sad now.


T__T


----------



## Jotun (May 5, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> well I lieked it. A bit annoying camera control though >___<
> I wants GTA IV
> I have no money T____T
> me sad now.
> ...



Go rent a copy, then never give it back


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 5, 2008)

lololol. don´t know if there even is a place around here to rent games .__.

is the Bourne demo out now?


----------



## Cel3stial (May 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> well I lieked it. A bit annoying camera control though >___<
> I wants GTA IV
> I have no money T____T
> me sad now.
> ...



How in God do pre-orders for GTA IV run out?

I couldn't get the game because of that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 6, 2008)

...teh fuck? 

our stores are packed with GTA IV's


----------



## Cel3stial (May 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ...teh fuck?
> 
> our stores are packed with GTA IV's



I know.teh fuck happened man.



> our stores are packed with GTA IV's



Where do you live?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 6, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> How in God do pre-orders for GTA IV run out?
> 
> I couldn't get the game because of that.



That sucks.

The GameStop where my friend works just make it seem like they run out of copies.  Whenever they run out, they wait ten minutes before they go to the back and bring out more copies.  I think they just like to see people squirm and rush to get a copy.

I went by Blockbuster the other day to pick up a Live card, and they had tons of copies of GTA IV that no one was buying.  Well, a bunch of kids were drooling while they looked at the game, but their parents were right behind them, making sure that they didn't somehow buy the game.


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

I just recieved teh red ring of death, microsoft is sending us stuff to send the xbox to them. Going to take a while before I can play again.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 7, 2008)

Monster Kwak said:


> I just recieved teh red ring of death, microsoft is sending us stuff to send the xbox to them. Going to take a while before I can play again.



Took me five days to get the box they sent me, another five for them to get it, two to fix, and five to get it back.  It might be quicker for you if you live near Texas, because that's where the 360's are sent to.

Don't go crazy while you wait for your 360 to come back.  Be glad that it broke today, and not a week ago, otherwise you wouldn't have been able to take part in the joy that is GTA IV (unless you haven't played it).


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

I got GTA on the 29th. So yeah I've had decent time on it, playing through for second time.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I know.teh fuck happened man.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?




Sweden 


btw guys, anyone up for some Halo3, graw2, Rainbow six vegas or something? My new Gamertag is *Beebopbop*

I wish I had GTA IV T____T


----------



## Monster Kwak (May 7, 2008)

It is awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2008)

I can only imagine T____T

can anyone tell me if the Bourne Demo is out yet on the marketplace?


----------



## crazymtf (May 7, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I can only imagine T____T
> 
> can anyone tell me if the Bourne Demo is out yet on the marketplace?



Yeah it is, not sure if it's good though.


----------



## Green Lantern (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking to jump into some mech simming for 360-

Would Armored Core be the best place?


----------



## Cel3stial (May 7, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Sweden
> 
> 
> btw guys, anyone up for some Halo3, graw2, Rainbow six vegas or something? My new Gamertag is *Beebopbop*
> ...



BearssayRoar right?

After that curb stomping you gave me in Halo3 I want a rematch in COD4.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2008)

Green Lantern said:


> I'm looking to jump into some mech simming for 360-
> 
> Would Armored Core be the best place?



Pretty much. New one coming out soon. If you've never played AC before, then you'll be in for a real kick in the groin, though. Tends to take a _lot_ of getting used to.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> BearssayRoar right?
> 
> After that curb stomping you gave me in Halo3 I want a rematch in COD4.



nah, that?s not me 
my old one was mishamael .__.
I might go back to use that one later since all the unlocked stuff for most games are on it.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2008)

What games you got, Centuryslayer?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2008)

uhm let´s see. I take it you mean online games ~~
Halo 3, Rainbow six Vegas 1 & 2, Tenchu Z. Graw 2, Gears of war & puzzle quest xD
I think that´s all the online games I have atm, I might buy COd 4 during the summmer and I will get GTA IV


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 7, 2008)

^ I should challenge you in puzzle quest when I return home next week


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 7, 2008)

yes, do it! I´ll lose for sure, I suck 
my girlfriend is way better T___T
I´m level 33 or something like that now. I took a loooong brake for awhile (namely, halo 3, Rainbow six vegas 2 and DW6) xDDD

feel free to add my new gamertag beebopbop (might be a capital B in the beginning).


----------



## Green Lantern (May 8, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Pretty much. New one coming out soon. If you've never played AC before, then you'll be in for *a real kick in the groin*, though. Tends to take a _lot_ of getting used to.



*gulp*

I better wear a cup then.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

Also, tie a rope/chain between your wrist and the controller.

If you don't then that thing will get more airtime than a Wiimote.


----------



## Lien (May 8, 2008)

Davey can I get a game for my birthday please? kthnxbai. 

<3


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

Haha. Worth five dowwar?


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

Anyone still got NBA 2k7? Was planning to get 2k8, but that's still full-price, and apparently 2k7 is the better game.


----------



## Sasuke (May 8, 2008)

NBA LIVE 08 is better than than both, dunno the price though.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

I doubt that. I seriously doubt that.

There is no doubt that NBA 2k > NBA Live, it's moreso a matter of which version.


----------



## Aruarian (May 8, 2008)

It's known that the NBA 2k demo's are shit, actually. I fully agree that the NBA Live 08 demo is superior. As to the actual game, it's unanimous. 2k > Live.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 9, 2008)

Random note.
Just got GTA4 for the 360.
I never liked the GTA series before this.
In fact, I hated it.
Thought it lacked depth and actual good gameplay, and was just pointless violence. Figured it got old quickly.
But FUCK, do I love this game.
So much shit to do, and DLC for this game could be limitless with this freakin' giant city.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 9, 2008)

The multiplayer may have something to do with making you love it.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 9, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The multiplayer may have something to do with making you love it.



...That was completely random, but yes and no.
I posted that before I played Multiplayer for the first time.
I did soon after though, and I like it even more now.


----------



## Stumpy (May 10, 2008)

Yup, here's the first bit of Gears of War 2 gameplay 1UP had promised us.

Creepy ass movie about the Joker.

SPOILER alert:  It's Gears.  Although it does look like they have made vast improvements with the Unreal Engine after all.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

I personally don't give a shit about Gears 2. Especially since Gears 1 is still full-price.


----------



## Biscuits (May 10, 2008)

Cheap bastard.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

Hey, I ain't paying €55 for a game out of fuckin' '07!


----------



## Kumoriken (May 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Hey, I ain't paying ?55 for a game out of fuckin' '07!


Yeah, I'm genuinely pissed at the fact that Gears hasn't dropped in price.
Also, it's actually a game out of '06, which makes it even worse. A year and a half later, still full-price.
It was a good game, yeah... But not THAT great. Seriously. It should have dropped at least TWICE by now. Total bullshit.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I personally don't give a shit about Gears 2. Especially since Gears 1 is still full-price.



And isn't worth more then 20 bucks


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

So whom else plans to get Prizefighter?


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2008)

Gears of War is still full-priced? Where?


----------



## MS81 (May 10, 2008)

gears 2 kick ass.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Gears of War is still full-priced? Where?



Europe. Still costs ?55.


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2008)

That must suck. But then again, not many people are buying it these days anyway, so does it matter much?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

People would buy it more if it didn't stay the same price for 2 years.


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2008)

Then blame GoW's publisher.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

I do, that and MS.

I hope the blu-ray player will be built in the 360, unlike the HD-DVD player.


----------



## Fang (May 10, 2008)

Lawl, our HD-DVD players are selling for a measly 40$ or so bucks these days.

Kinda of sad.


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

Anyone still play NBA 2k7 and want to give me some pointers when I get it myself?


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2008)

I've been thinking of picking up GoW it's dirt cheap here soon due to it being in the 
"xbox classics" or some shit..I actually got the game with my 360 when I got it but I traded it straight away for some stupid reason.

GoW2 looks great though so I should get the original so I have a sense of whats going on I guess.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 10, 2008)

who here got RB6 Vegas 2? 
I want to shoot some NF members


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

Get CoD4 and I'll show you why I can play matched that end up 17-0 and 13-0.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2008)

I have been enjoying the Video marketplace today on Xbox live. I got two HD movies for 360 points each. Die another Day ( James bond) and The man in the Iron Mask. 

Very good quality and the sound is amazing. I really enjoy what Microsoft did with this marketplace I prefer it in a media based console.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 10, 2008)

Man, the trailer for GoW 2 looks great.

As for GoW being full priced, there's a reason why I buy most of my games used now.  But I agree, paying full price for a game that's two years old is ridiculous.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have been enjoying the Video marketplace today on Xbox live. I got two HD movies for 360 points each. Die another Day ( James bond) and The man in the Iron Mask.
> 
> Very good quality and the sound is amazing. I really enjoy what Microsoft did with this marketplace I prefer it in a media based console.



You still pay for movies?


----------



## Aruarian (May 10, 2008)

I stole my CoD4 Variety Map Pack from a store display model, they forgot to take the card out of the GotY edition. 

I've already removed the map-pack from my HDD, though. Hated the maps.


----------



## Taki (May 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I've already removed the map-pack from my HDD, though. Hated the maps.



Why do you hate them? Not avalible on all game types?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> GoW2 looks great though so I should get the original so I have a sense of whats going on I guess.



"Hey Marcus, what's this lab doing in you father's mansion."



crazymtf said:


> You still pay for movies?



Maybe because dvdrips/hdrips are shit.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "Hey Marcus, what's this lab doing in you father's mansion."
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe because dvdrips/hdrips are shit*.



Since when? Mine look great.


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2008)

Damnit. I want GTA IV, but I don't have any money at the moment.


----------



## Aruarian (May 11, 2008)

Taki said:


> Why do you hate them? Not avalible on all game types?



They're shit, no fun at all.


----------



## Ooter (May 11, 2008)

gamertag: mainiaco


----------



## Yosha (May 11, 2008)

Anyone looking forward to Splinter Cell: Conviction? Ubisoft montreal are the ones working on the new title so it should be good for hardcore fans and new.  Storyline seems promising, though I don't like the idea of walking around in plain daylight, its nice to see the franchise changing direction.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 11, 2008)

To be honest, I'm getting a bit tired of all the Splinter Cell games.  They're great games, don't get me wrong, but I just think that they're making a bit too many.

Of course, if _Conviction _turns out to be awesome, then I'm going to be eating my words.


----------



## Stumpy (May 11, 2008)

Well, seeing how Ubisoft decided to give Conviction an extra years worth of development time, I'll pardon them if it truly does take the series in a good direction.



Banjo Kazooie 3 screens leak D:


----------



## Taki (May 12, 2008)

Is there a way to transfer my offline gamertag and achievements to my online profile?


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2008)

Um...it should be the same.  Are you saying that you have different gamertags for online and offline play?


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2008)

Viva Pinata 2, more Scene It? and most of all, Banjo 3 leakage.



Official details should be coming tomorrow.  Brace yourselves for the Newton Q_Q


----------



## Aruarian (May 12, 2008)

...what the fuck were they smoking when they made that shit? 

Analog stick above face-buttons?


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2008)

lol you know thats just a shop right (making sure)?  but yea that would be awkward


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 12, 2008)

hopefully a false rumour.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 12, 2008)

The banjo character model looks like shit.

Which makes me sad.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 12, 2008)

Yeah, Banjo looks like he did on the N64 (I think, my memory is a bit foggy).  But it doesn't seem as if it's going to be big on graphics.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 12, 2008)

Taki said:


> Is there a way to transfer my offline gamertag and achievements to my online profile?



try this link...i thought i lost it but i just cant read (keep info links for users on xbox forums...)

linky


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, Banjo looks like he did on the N64 (I think, my memory is a bit foggy).  But it doesn't seem as if it's going to be big on graphics.


?? The graphics are great...  Oh right it lacks the NEXT-GEN FUCK YEAH elements like GREY and MORE GREY.  Stylized graphics > technically impressive graphics and this good on both ends.

It is more of the stylized Rare art that we should all seriously be used to now.  Pics look good, but the emphasis on vehicles is a turn off.  I'll have to see how they are used and whatnot.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ?? The graphics are great...  Oh right it lacks the NEXT-GEN FUCK YEAH elements like GREY and MORE GREY.  Stylized graphics > technically impressive graphics and this good on both ends.
> 
> It is more of the stylized Rare art that we should all seriously be used to now.  Pics look good, but the emphasis on vehicles is a turn off.  I'll have to see how they are used and whatnot.




I'm not saying the graphics are bad, I'm saying that the blocky character design of Banjo is ugly.


----------



## Stumpy (May 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm not saying the graphics are bad, I'm saying that the blocky character design of Banjo is ugly.


Yup, and while I disagree, I let that go.  Mr. Hero on the other hand acts like the graphics are somehow bad.  Sure, they don't WOW you or anything, but I think by now most games of this generation won't give the wow effect from just graphics.


----------



## Taki (May 13, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> try this link...i thought i lost it but i just cant read (keep info links for users on xbox forums...)
> 
> linky



Thanks man, I added your to my friends likst but its still pending.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 13, 2008)

I only have a short time. But I seen some facts going around that are not quite true so I wanted to make sure to post this.



> Today Xbox 360 has a 5-million-unit console sales lead on a global basis based on most recently public reported data from both companies. This includes more than double the installed base in the US according to actual NPD sell-through and over a 1-million-unit lead across Europe also based on reported sell-through from Chart Track and GfK.



Microsoft talking about Sony and what not, some sale figure speak was going on in the sony thread which seemed a little fishy from this news.




also anyone playing PGR4, you should play with me  Been hosting matches ( well I was, and I will be tomorrow when I get back home). No lag what so ever= 0


----------



## Stumpy (May 13, 2008)

*Banjo 3*
Preview:  told
Screenshots:  
Video:  

*Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise*
Preview:  told
Screenshots:  

*Too Human*
Co-op Video and Screenshots:  

All three looking great imo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 13, 2008)

Too human might be good, it´s a huge + that it has coop at least


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2008)

Banjo 3 looks pretty cool}

Viva i had enough with the last,l ol. 

Too Human = Still looks like garbage.


----------



## Aruarian (May 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Too Human = Still looks like garbage.



It's either 'Too human = still looking like garbage' or 'Too human = garbage'. Grammar.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2008)

Lol ok, well too human "Still LOOKING like garbage"


----------



## Stumpy (May 13, 2008)

crazymtf = still couldn't be more wrong


----------



## Cel3stial (May 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *Banjo 3*
> Preview:  link
> Screenshots:
> Video:
> ...



Too Human looks to be a great game.


----------



## Taki (May 13, 2008)

What are the only game modes I can play the COD 4 map pack on?


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2008)

I have a question for xbox live.. when my subscription ran out I decided to buy the one month membership through my 360 and that was back in march so does it renew my subscription everytime it runs out? i'm just wondering


----------



## Akuma (May 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> I have a question for xbox live.. when my subscription ran out I decided to buy the one month membership through my 360 and that was back in march so does it renew my subscription everytime it runs out? i'm just wondering




I think you can set it that way, depending on if you click the option to do so.


----------



## Taki (May 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> I have a question for xbox live.. when my subscription ran out I decided to buy the one month membership through my 360 and that was back in march so does it renew my subscription everytime it runs out? i'm just wondering



No, the only way it renews it is if you choose for it to deduct $7.99 from your account every month


----------



## Captain Gir (May 14, 2008)

Roy said:


> I have a question for xbox live.. when my subscription ran out I decided to buy the one month membership through my 360 and that was back in march so does it renew my subscription everytime it runs out? i'm just wondering



yes it does renew every month...thats why i bought a years subscription, its cheaper and i only have to deal with it once a year (which in about 14 days time is when i renew too)..if you call support, you can remove either the renew or the CC to prevent anymore renewals


----------



## Stumpy (May 14, 2008)

Try spoiler tags imo.

Generally XBL update leaks are 90% fake, so I wouldn't pay much attention until it becomes official.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yup, and while I disagree, I let that go.  Mr. Hero on the other hand acts like the graphics are somehow bad.  Sure, they don't WOW you or anything, but I think by now most games of this generation won't give the wow effect from just graphics.



I didn't say that the graphics were bad, and if I came off as sounding like that, then I guess I didn't make my meaning clear enough.

From what I can tell from the screenshots, it seems as if Rare isn't focusing on graphics.  That's all I meant to say.  Not that they were bad, but that graphics would be taking a backseat to the gameplay or storyline (I hope).

Compared to other games, the graphics are lacking, but I wouldn't go as far as to say that they are bad.  I consider Superman 64 to have bad graphics.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 14, 2008)

Awwhhh..Rare's going to make ANOTHER dissapointing run with one of their most popular platformers?

Let's toss Banjo 3 in the pile of the meh DKC ports to the GBA, the meh Conker remake, and pretty much everything else Rare has done since Grabbed by the Ghoulies.

I am seriously unimpressed, and I would let the shitty new designs be ignored if the game looked redeemeable.

It's just another collect-o-fest, and it was on the N64 that they started to lose the spark of that genre of platforming.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 14, 2008)

I have pretty much lost total faith in Rare ~~
they haven´t really made any great games in a looong while.
Viva Pinata was okay, but I don´t see any reason to buy VP2 if it´s just a repeat of the first game but with new animals and plants.


----------



## Hiruko (May 14, 2008)

I dont think Banjo 3 looks too bad.

To be honest, as log as its fun and captures the spirit of the previous games, i'll enjoy it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> I dont think Banjo 3 looks too bad.
> 
> To be honest, as log as its fun and captures the spirit of the *first game*, i'll enjoy it.



Banjo-Tooie had to much collecting.


----------



## MS81 (May 14, 2008)

here's some new pics of RE: 5


----------



## Cel3stial (May 14, 2008)

MS81 said:


> here's some new pics of RE: 5



I'm still unsure whether I'll get it or not.


----------



## Fang (May 14, 2008)

I know I will since its been years since I've played Resident Evil game (the last was either RE Director's Cut or Resident Evil: Code Veronica on the Dreamcast).


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 15, 2008)

Is RE: 5 going to be on Wii?  I know it's going to be out on 360 and PS3, but I'm not sure about Wii.


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2008)

I would highly doubt it, but either way there is no announcement of a Wii version at this moment.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2008)

Just got NBA 2k7.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 15, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is RE: 5 going to be on Wii?  I know it's going to be out on 360 and PS3, but I'm not sure about Wii.



No chance.
No developer is gonna cut the graphics for a big title such as Resident Evil for the Wii.
When you think about it, all the BIG releases that are multi-platform are only on the 360 and PS3.
There are obviously a lot that are tri-console multi-platform games, but they aren't like, big bang shit. Not very good graphics on 'em to begin with.

Now I'm not starting up the argument that Wii sucks because it doesn't have good graphics. I'm just saying it doesn't have good graphics. Hah. Not that it sucks.
Just verifying.


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2008)

Just got my ass-whooped by the Nuggets whilst playing as the Jazz. God damn Anthony.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just got NBA 2k7.



I would play you with my Knicks or Mavs but to save you...


----------



## Aruarian (May 15, 2008)

Fucking AI makes me go  sometimes. OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS, YOU RETARDED CPU.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fucking AI makes me go  sometimes. *OFFENSIVE REBOUNDS*, YOU RETARDED CPU.



LAWL LOL LAWL.


----------



## Mukiru (May 15, 2008)

Have a question guys do you think its worth it to trade my normal 360 to the new Jasper...


----------



## Stumpy (May 15, 2008)

Probably not, and even if you do you won't really be able to be _sure_ you get a Jasper as far as I know.  I guess if your current 360 is like a first or second generation you could do it.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 16, 2008)

Ijust read an interview with Aaron Greenberg and hes saying sony is lying about selling more consoles in EU.



> *What about the recent claims that PS3 has outsold Xbox 360 in Europe?*
> 
> I think it's not based on actual data. I think that's clear. *We went and looked at independent sell-through data from companies like Chart-Track and GfK, and actual retail sell-through in actual consumers' hands. We have more than a million units than PS3.* And that doesn't take into effect all the momentum behind our back. We've seen our sales double since the price drop.
> 
> Even GTA - in markets like the UK, the majority of sales of GTA are on Xbox. It is clear that when you look at actual independent sales data - not ours and not theirs - that we do have a larger install base.



BTW. GFK and Chart-trackers are the companies that track EU's video game sales numbers.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 16, 2008)

Wouldn't put it past them.  I remember before Halo 3 came out, someone posted on the article for Halo 3 on wikipedia that the graphics would not be better than Halo 2 or something like that.  Seeing as it wasn't true, the person who submitted the information was traced and it turned out that the poster worked for Sony.

But it's a competitive market, do you really expect anything less?


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> LAWL LOL LAWL.



Wut?

I mean, seriously. Powerforward and Center usually don't even bother going in the key unless I shove them there, and I prefer playing Shooting Guard. >.>


----------



## Astronaut (May 16, 2008)

MS81 said:


> here's some new pics of RE: 5



Thank you sir.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 16, 2008)

I thought the DLC for Mass Effect was way too short. also it was nothing special and the outdoors combat was annoying.
did the dlc add any new armors/weapons or anything else?

currently on my 3rd play-through, with the difficulty set to Insane (the hardest)
is it possible to 'get around' with a new character on Insane? I´m bored of my first character (lvl.56 soldier)


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

Lol Soldier.

I prefer Vanguard.

The best path is to go Adept first, get the Singularity achievement and then make a Vanguard and select the extra-power.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 16, 2008)

I liek big guns and I cannot lie 
besides, "spells" do nothing for me 
I let my teammates take care of that part

btw, enemies sure can take a beating on Insane Oo


----------



## Aruarian (May 16, 2008)

GTFO meatshield.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 16, 2008)

if it wasn´t for the likes of me, you´d be dead 

my 360 acted up today, lagged like hell, even in menus. I think it had something to do with the internet connection or something but I turned it off and I haven´t dared to start it again yet .___.

rainbow six v2 is teh awesomeness btw.
I want to try cod4 online aswell.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> GTFO meatshield.



Lull what?


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2008)

Adept or get the fuck out


----------



## Cel3stial (May 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Adept or get the fuck out



Disregarded.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 16, 2008)

I think that starting a new Adept on Insane is just that-insane.  For me, it was really hard, at the beginning because all of your biotic skills suck.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 16, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think that starting a new Adept on Insane is just that-insane.  For me, it was really hard, at the beginning because all of your biotic skills suck.



Could it be compared to going prestige on COD4?


----------



## "Shion" (May 16, 2008)

Any good news about Fable 2?


----------



## Stumpy (May 16, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Any good news about Fable 2?


Other than a few basic screens/vids, no.  They are holding out for E3.  We can at least expect them to reveal specifics on the way your character changes (age, body, scars, etc) throughout the game.  They could show more though.



Imperiex said:


> Could it be compared to going prestige on COD4?


What lol?  Prestige isn't the same kind of insane.  After the first prestige, it is just sad.  Nothing challenging about it.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Could it be compared to going prestige on COD4?



Not really...

I can't really think of a good example for it.  I guess you could say it's like playing on the hardest difficulty setting of any game using a wizard/mage/whatever with all of your spells at level one.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2008)

Vanguard with Singularity > All.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 17, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Not really...
> 
> I can't really think of a good example for it.  I guess you could say it's like playing on the hardest difficulty setting of any game using a wizard/mage/whatever with all of your spells at level one.



Damn, that would suck.


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2008)

And the fun thing is, Adept is probably the most difficult class to start with, as it only start being potent later on.


----------



## Sasuke (May 17, 2008)

I'm totally going to play ME again, I never even played around with the whole biotic/spell part of combat on my first play through.

Also, Lost Planet: Colonies will be great. I don't think there are any fans of the game around here though.


----------



## Stumpy (May 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> And the fun thing is, Adept is probably the most difficult class to start with, as it only start being potent later on.


Yeah, I'll admit I kinda cheated with Adept.  The first class I chose was the Biotic/Soldier class (Vanguard?) and I got all the way to that boss fight with that chick's mother.  The game was kinda stupid hard up until then and I must have attempted that fight like 30 times with no luck.  I blame myself for building my character wrong, but either way I figured I should reroll now before I just get stuck again.

I went with adept after that, but on the Vanguard I had unlocked the shotgun cheevo.  Needless to say, I was nearly overpowered from level one after that ;3


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2008)

Heh. Try having a Vanguard with Singularity.

Trick to the Matriarch fight is to take care of the commando's and geth first, then to go after the woman.


----------



## Stumpy (May 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Heh. Try having a Vanguard with Singularity.
> 
> Trick to the Matriarch fight is to take care of the commando's and geth first, then to go after the woman.


Well, yeah isn't she invulnerable until you kill at least most of the trash mobs?

Did anyone ever play any of the Engineer type classes?  @_@  I know damn near nothing about how they play.


----------



## Akuma (May 17, 2008)

Shoot them with a gun



That you made.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 17, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Shoot them with a gun
> 
> 
> 
> That you made.



...
What?  I'm pretty sure you can't make your own guns...

I really don't like playing as engineers, because you basically play a support role.  I mean, you mainly unlock lockers and repair the Mako faster or get more health from the med-gel things.

When I played as an engineer, I carried over the shotgun skill, so I wouldn't be forced to play like an Adept has to at the beginning (meaning that I didn't have to be reliant on my party members).


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 19, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Shoot them with a gun
> 
> 
> 
> That you made.



Not for lie


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2008)

Just got RRoD'd. >.O


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 19, 2008)

I feel for you man :0


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Ah well, in the end of the day it looked like karma setting me up for something massive, and what I get in return is something I'd gladly have a dead xbox for.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 20, 2008)

yupp, that karma can be a bitch


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Yes, but this time it was negative before positive. It was so surprising that it happened in the same day.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Burst Limit was damn fun.
Dimps knows their shit.
And god please have no stupid Dragon Rush for the 360.

Anyway does anyone know how to fix your progress on a mission in GTA IV if it fucks up on loading and doesn't give a waypoint?


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Hope you have a previous manual load?


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Then I must be shit out of luck.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

Shit happened to me, too.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Yeah. So have you tried out that Burst Limit demo, mate?
What are your thoughts on it?
It kind of reminds me of a mix between Budokai and Super Dragonball Z.
Which is a good thing in my eyes.


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

I was able to play it on the day it was released, fortunately.

Seems to be the best 'Budokai' so far, if Dragon Rush are absent. Yamcha's ultimate attack somehow tends to miss a lot for me. But I enjoy playing with Yamcha more than Goku, because he actually feels like a martial artist.


----------



## Fang (May 20, 2008)

Despite Yamucha being a fail ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the manga? 

Then again, I don't like how the beam struggles is basically decided by who buttom smashes more and faster.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 20, 2008)

I enjoyed the demo aswell, even though I´m not that big on fighter games, or dbz 
still thought it was quite good


----------



## Twilit (May 20, 2008)

So I'm finally getting one, soon, within 2 months ish.

For my first game, though, COD4 or Halo3? And I'd love reasons


----------



## Aruarian (May 20, 2008)

CoD4. The single player is FAR superior to that of Halo, and my personal preference goes out to the MP aswell. Although there are some cheap things to it (M16, Barret, Juggernaut), it's good fun, and with prestige you can keep on playing for quite some time. It's far less run-n-gun than Halo, but not as tactical as something like RB6:V.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 20, 2008)

I think I´d suggest COd4 and I don´t even have that game 
the reason: I fucking hate the kids on halo 3 online xD
though I must say Halo 3 is pretty epic online (though I´m sure cod4 is aswell) ~~
at least on team deathmatch on large maps with vehicles ^^

if I have ANY spare money this summer I might get cod4 
I feel like I might be missing out on some sweet online play


----------



## Taki (May 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I feel like I might be missing out on some sweet online play



Dude, you are.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 21, 2008)

It is rather annoying when there are a bunch of whiny pre-puberty kids chatting on the mics during Halo 3 matches.  And the worst thing is, whenever I play I always get stuck on a team with a bunch of British kids (no offense to the British or anything), but the combination of their high-pitched voices, their heavy accent, and the stupidest thing that they whine about just send me straight to CoD 4.

So yeah, if you can't get both, get CoD 4.  The best thing going for Halo 3 is that their map packs are eventually free.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 21, 2008)

@roy, it´s pretty decent. nothing I would pay for though ~~

the only arcade game I´ve bought so far is puzzle quest. 
but even that game gets repetetive after awhile. the plus to that game is the rpg-element and capturing steeds and monsters to learn new skills etc ^^


----------



## Astronaut (May 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I think I?d suggest COd4 and I don?t even have that game
> the reason: I fucking hate the kids on halo 3 online xD





forgotten_hero said:


> It is rather annoying when there are a bunch of whiny pre-puberty kids chatting on the mics during Halo 3 matches.  And the worst thing is, whenever I play I always get stuck on a team with a bunch of British kids (no offense to the British or anything), but the combination of their high-pitched voices, their heavy accent, and the stupidest thing that they whine about just send me straight to CoD 4.



You know, I've never had a problem with kids on Halo; I don't even run into any during social slayer (maybe it's the time that I play, I don't know). The only issues I ever have are with egotistical males that don't think girls should be playing Halo.


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

You're a girl?


----------



## Astronaut (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You're a girl?



har  har  har.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 21, 2008)

lucky you phosphene. but it seems you too have run-ins with immature players -__-
I mostly mute all those who annoy me before the match starts (in halo 3).
the people on Rainbow six vegas2 are much nicer/less annoying etc. Also I´ve played agianst/with quite a few girls


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 21, 2008)

Do not play with me when I had a few drinks or lack of sleep  I let my crazy self go sometimes =0 


now I want to play COD4!


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

You know what you should play if you want to get stoned/drunk/etc. but don't have the substances? Games like Every Extend Extra Extreme, REZ HD, Geometry Wars, etc. Those things are like being on a fucking acid trip.


----------



## Kumoriken (May 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You know what you should play if you want to get stoned/drunk/etc. but don't have the substances? Games like Every Extend Extra Extreme, REZ HD, Geometry Wars, etc. Those things are like being on a fucking acid trip.



Hell yes.
I practically bought Geometry Wars solely for the epic visuals.
I occasionally just sit down and play that game, just to space out and watch the grid flow and whatnot. :3

In other news, I've just recently gotten the last few achievements in Halo 3. I had been putting off getting the last few Metagame ones, but my friend helped me out.
Now I probably won't be playing the damned game for a year or so. xP
I only really played it when my friends wanted to play. But now I find myself playing other games with them anyway.

Now the GTA 4 achievements are gonna be a pain in the arse. 'Specially the racing ones. I'm not much of a racing fan. But I suppose I could get into it, I like the GTA 4 car controls enough.

Alright, rant done.

Oh, hey. Random topic, I suppose. Figured I'd throw something out there, just for conversation's sake.
So what games has everyone gotten every single achievement in (or at least close to), and/or what achievement/group of achievements do you feel most proud of?

I'll probably end up posting mine after some others post theirs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 21, 2008)

hmm, Almost every achievement on Samurai warriors 2 and Dynasty warriors 2. alot for Rainbow six vegas 1 and pretty much all of the Tenchu Z ones 
I don´t know about the rest for sure but I think I´m pretty close on Viva Pinata too (though I´m not picking that game up ever again)


----------



## Aruarian (May 21, 2008)

Only Fight Night. XD


----------



## Kumoriken (May 21, 2008)

I found a little (actually really big) list-like thing for all my achievements and shiz that I had made for another thread on another forum a while back.
I'd post it, but it goes into so much detail and ranting that I fear it'd annoy more than anything. Hah.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 21, 2008)

lmao.
do you guys play GTA IV online alot?
you´re mostly talking about cod4 all the time so I was just wondering...


----------



## Taki (May 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> lmao.
> do you guys play GTA IV online alot?
> you?re mostly talking about cod4 all the time so I was just wondering...



I used to play GTA IV online, but you die so easily in that game.

....That drove me back to COD 4


----------



## Kumoriken (May 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> lmao.
> do you guys play GTA IV online alot?
> you?re mostly talking about cod4 all the time so I was just wondering...



I would probably play CoD4 more, but I don't have it. I had just borrowed it from my friend, fell in fuckin' love with it, and then had to give it back. Though I did manage to get every achievement in it, just to feel as if I had experienced almost all of what the game had to offer.
But yeah, I don't really play GTA IV online, mostly because I've been distracted doing missions. But if I had someone to play WITH, I probably would play.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 22, 2008)

I don't think I've gotten all the achievements for a game.  I usually get past half-way with them, but before I can get the rest, I get sidetracked by another game or playing CoD 4 or Halo 3 online.  And sometimes, I just get an urge to play one of the original Xbox games, and unfortunately you can't get achievements for them.


----------



## Aruarian (May 22, 2008)

I couldn't even ever get online on GTA IV MP before I got RRoD.


----------



## Genesis (May 22, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery dated for September 2nd in America/Japan. It's one of the games I'm waiting for, and hoping will be great.

It sucks it's not coming to Europe at the same time. Bastards.


----------



## Cel3stial (May 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> It is rather annoying when there are a bunch of whiny pre-puberty kids chatting on the mics during Halo 3 matches.  And the worst thing is, whenever I play I always get stuck on a team with a bunch of British kids (no offense to the British or anything), but the combination of their high-pitched voices, their heavy accent, and the stupidest thing that they whine about just send me straight to CoD 4.
> 
> So yeah, if you can't get both, get CoD 4.  The best thing going for Halo 3 is that their map packs are eventually free.



There are tons of Brits on Halo 3 and CoD4.I'm from New York,but one of my closest friends on xbl is a brit himself.Though you are right, I hate having to play with whiny little 9-12 year olds on Halo 3 and CoD4.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 23, 2008)

I actually enjoy listening to their British accent, but when you add that with tween voices and them complaining about me 'stealing' their ammo or kills or guns or whatever, I get easily annyed.


----------



## Astronaut (May 23, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Infinite Undiscovery dated for September 2nd in America/Japan. It's one of the games I'm waiting for, and hoping will be great.
> 
> It sucks it's not coming to Europe at the same time. Bastards.



I'm waiting for that too, even though I'm not quite sure what it's all about (I just saw that trailer they released on the 360, I haven't really taken the time to look into it).

Apparently it's going to be in world that the time changes in real time, so I'm assuming there's going to be an online-esque element to it (like animal crossing) or is it more like FFXI?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 23, 2008)

Phosphene said:


> I'm waiting for that too, even though I'm not quite sure what it's all about (I just saw that trailer they released on the 360, I haven't really taken the time to look into it).
> 
> Apparently it's going to be in world that the time changes in real time, so I'm assuming there's going to be an online-esque element to it (like animal crossing) or is it more like FFXI?



im in the same boat as you.....i hope it doesnt have an online world to it...that would be my turnoff point


----------



## Astronaut (May 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> im in the same boat as you.....i hope it doesnt have an online world to it...that would be my turnoff point



I wouldn't mind if it was online or not, I'd mind if I have to pay for it (online subscription wise), haha.


----------



## MS81 (May 23, 2008)

damn I'm gotta get soooo many games. NG2,MGS4,Too Human, & RE5.

the way the economy is my pockets will be run down by the end of the year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2008)

IU is a action RPG ( like tales series) made by the star ocean guys (Tri ace). should be nice.


ALSO

Co op for RE5? KICK ASS!


----------



## Astronaut (May 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ALSO
> 
> Co op for RE5? KICK ASS!


I don't know if I really like that idea; it feels like it takes away from the RE feel and gives it more of a Gears feel. =/ However, the cover up mechanics sound useful.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 23, 2008)

mmm true I can see your concern about that. Its very possible that it could happen but after seeing games like left 4 dead I can still hope =0

Do not worry dawn I will scar you through the mic


----------



## Stumpy (May 23, 2008)

Co-op for RE5?  Meh.

That will just push it even further into the action genre than RE4 did.  I'm sure it will be fun and all, but that basically kills any real sense of horror in the atmosphere.

Cover system for RE5?  Meh again.

Next-gen fuck yeah!


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 23, 2008)

so, the Bourne demo is finally out (here in Sweden/EU). it´s pretty cool. way too much trial and error though, and so far the fighting is very shallow apart from the awesome takedowns xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 23, 2008)

My 360 starts sounding really loud after I leave it on for a few mins, sounding like a hair blower.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2008)

You have a fan attached?


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 24, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You have a fan attached?



No, the fans that come inside the system.


----------



## Taki (May 24, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> meh, it?s decent ~~
> didn?t like the driving part though ...



Yeah, but a 2.5 level demo, cant beat that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 24, 2008)

haha yeah, the demo was pretty lengthy (which was nice).
I think I´ll buy it once it drops in price (mostly since I´m a Bourne fan)


----------



## Scared Link (May 24, 2008)

the demo was decent imo


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, I love long demos.  Too often the demos are way too short, but I guess that's the point of them.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2008)

hm yes, but a longer demo gives a better view of the final product Imo ~~

so, who here are getting the DBZ game?


----------



## Stumpy (May 25, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> so, who here are getting the DBZ game?


I'm pretty sure that game has already been released a few years ago...

I rented one Budokai game and that basically gave me all I could want out of a modern DBZ fighting game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2008)

I kinda meant the new one. Burst limit or whatever it´s called


----------



## Stumpy (May 25, 2008)

I was referring to Burst Limit.  It's just another Budokai.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2008)

but burst limit hasn´t been released yet


----------



## crazymtf (May 25, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> but burst limit hasn?t been released yet



He's trying to say there all the same with minor tweaks. And he's actually right for the most part but with online plus 98 friends on my list and guessing about 10+ are getting it Ima buy it but when cheaper. Hulk, alone in the dark, and MGS4 first.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2008)

aren´t most sequels that? or is Burst limit not a sequel to Budokai? 
yeah , I´ll probably get it when it´s cheaper too. mostly for the online fighting and some of my friends are getting it ^^


----------



## Hiruko (May 25, 2008)

I got the Demo for burst limit.

I've only played 1 or 2 DBZ games in my time, but this was definitely the best.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 25, 2008)

same here, I´ve only played some snes game I think it was. still it was pretty similiar only the snes game was in 2D xDDD


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 25, 2008)

I think I'll get it when it's cheaper.  I would like to have more fighting games to play.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 26, 2008)

I have a little question or two.

While playing Lost Odyssey there was this little problem. When the game asked to change to disk two I did that but when it went in the 360 stareted to make wierd noices and it was sounding like it was mauling the disc. Now it just says that all my games are unplayable discs so I?m guessing the reader in my 360 is broken and I have to take it to the store for repairs, no? But is this a common problem?

And the more important question: What is the cheapest way to make a backup copy on my stuff inside the 360 (saves, games, gamerpics and expansions)? Help needed!


----------



## raxor (May 26, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> I have a little question or two.
> 
> While playing Lost Odyssey there was this little problem. When the game asked to change to disk two I did that but when it went in the 360 stareted to make wierd noices and it was sounding like it was mauling the disc. Now it just says that all my games are unplayable discs so I?m guessing the reader in my 360 is broken and I have to take it to the store for repairs, no? But is this a common problem?
> 
> And the more important question: What is the cheapest way to make a backup copy on my stuff inside the 360 (saves, games, gamerpics and expansions)? Help needed!



Can't you just remove the hard-drive?


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 26, 2008)

raxor said:


> Can't you just remove the hard-drive?



Though of that but don?t know if they need it (or want it) while fixing it...


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2008)

Why would they? It's the drive that's busted.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 26, 2008)

Dunno, some companys do things quite wierdly... and if I don´t remember wrong it is still that new that I should get a new one instead of it getting fixed, but I dunno...


----------



## MS81 (May 26, 2008)

just carious, is there a demo 4 NG2 yet? I'm @ my sis house.


----------



## Ketchups (May 26, 2008)

MS81 said:


> just carious, is there a demo 4 NG2 yet? I'm @ my sis house.



Nope, not yet. I'm excited for NG2, from the reviews I've seen, the game is even harder then the previous NG's, although some do complain that the game can be a bit cheap and that is has a few frame-rate problems, especially on 1080p.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 26, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> Though of that but don´t know if they need it (or want it) while fixing it...



Microsoft doesn't want it when you send it to them for repairs.  They tell you to remove your harddrive and any discs/cds/dvds in your 360.  That way, they can't be held responsible if it breaks, and you can't try to scam them by saying that they gave you a smaller harddrive or something.


----------



## Trafalgar Law (May 27, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Microsoft doesn't want it when you send it to them for repairs.  They tell you to remove your harddrive and any discs/cds/dvds in your 360.  That way, they can't be held responsible if it breaks, and you can't try to scam them by saying that they gave you a smaller harddrive or something.



That?s good to know, quick question: Can you tranfer files (saves) with a normal USB cable from one Xbod to another?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 27, 2008)

Nyan N. said:


> That?s good to know, quick question: Can you tranfer files (saves) with a normal USB cable from one Xbod to another?



no you cant...you either need 1 of 2 things...a data transfer kit to transfer ALL data between 2 HDD's, but that only works once OR you can get a memory card and transfer data that way..


----------



## Mugiwara (May 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I was referring to Burst Limit.  It's just another Budokai.



It's actually really good. I like it more than Budokai. It's the graphics, I think. It looks really nice. And when you have to try fighting just like in the episodes (e.g. kamehameha against raditz will show a little cut-scene where he's surprised that Goku's ki is rising) 

I like it and will definately buy it... But I'm not ready to pay *any* price they throw at me


----------



## Stumpy (May 27, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> It's actually really good. I like it more than Budokai. It's the graphics, I think. It looks really nice. And when you have to try fighting just like in the episodes (e.g. kamehameha against raditz will show a little cut-scene where he's surprised that Goku's ki is rising)
> 
> I like it and will definately buy it... But I'm not ready to pay *any* price they throw at me


I won't contest that it could be the best iteration of a DBZ game yet, but the fact remains that we have already done the Raditz and every other DBZ fight more than enough times.  If the gameplay were radically different from what we have seen in DBZ games in the past I would be more than happy to give it a shot, but this is the same game with better graphics and a bit more attention to other details.

You can say this for just about any sequel, but for me the Atari DBZ games have outstayed their welcome.


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2008)

As long as there's a proper Vegeta, I will not complain. <3


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> As long as there's a proper Vegeta, I will not complain. <3



You mean a supremely bad-ass Vegeta?


----------



## Aruarian (May 27, 2008)

That's what I said; a proper Vegeta.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

Indeed and hopefully none of that stupid Dragon Rush nonsense either will be included by the developers.


----------



## Shiranui (May 27, 2008)

I've finally gone out and bought myself an Xbox 360. I see that the opening post is collecting Gamertags so, _The Blue Rouge_ (I know I spelled it wrong).


----------



## Taki (May 27, 2008)

Vyse said:


> I've finally gone out and bought myself an Xbox 360. I see that the opening post is collecting Gamertags so, _The Blue Rouge_ (I know I spelled it wrong).



Ill add you.


----------



## Taki (May 27, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I just bought 3  months gold today



Why does everyone seem to buy it at only months at a time. I just chose the option to have the fee deducted from my mothers account.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 27, 2008)

wtf again!?! :0
there popped like 4 posts of mine, then I started deleting them, deleted the first of them and every post dissapeared :0

I only bought a 3 month since I´m not on that much, so this is just during summer. If I feel the need for more I will buy a 12 month sub. but right now it´s just not worth it for me ~~


----------



## Captain Gir (May 27, 2008)

3 days til i renew my year of service


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 27, 2008)

what game should I get besides GTA IV (I like tactical shooters RPG´s and action rpg´s. splitscreen coop is a nice bonus aswell)

Kane & Lynch.
army of two
katamari damacy
DBZ: burst limit
Bourne

other suggestions are welcome ;D
games with strong online is welcome too btw ~~


----------



## Stumpy (May 27, 2008)

You should get Dead Rising.

If you already have Dead Rising, you should get it again.


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2008)

Army of two from what you like. LO would be my choice.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 27, 2008)

Army of Two if you like shooting games.  That is, assuming that you already have CoD 4 and Halo 3.


----------



## Fang (May 27, 2008)

People are still talking about Army of Two? I get those games traded in all the time a week or so after they get bought from our store.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> You should get Dead Rising.
> 
> If you already have Dead Rising, you should get it again.



I had to get it again because I played the first one to much


----------



## Cel3stial (May 27, 2008)

I have $50 what should I buy at my local gamestop?


----------



## crazymtf (May 27, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I have $50 what should I buy at my local gamestop?



Save it for Hulk. Gonna be hotness.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> I have $50 what should I buy at my local gamestop?



Well, what games do you have?

Or do you need another controller?  All depends what you're looking for.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Army of two from what you like. LO would be my choice.



actually I kinda want LO too xD

going to try out the Ao2 demo today, see what I think of it ^^


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 28, 2008)

I wouldn't pay full price for Army of Two-I don't think it's that great of a game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 29, 2008)

yeah, I tried the demo, and I wasn´t impressed 

the next shooter for me is Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway. looks even more awesome than the previous game 
still a bit worried/excited about the mutliplayer, they haven´t revealed anything about it yet -__-


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 30, 2008)

Is there a release date for it?


----------



## Twilit (May 30, 2008)

IMPORTANT QUESTION YEAH?

So, do I have to buy that hundred dollar wireless network adapter to use the Live, or the Ethernet cable?

Like, I have a Wireless Router (works with my Wii and all that) so can't I connect to that, without the Network Adapter?


----------



## Taki (May 30, 2008)

Twilit said:


> IMPORTANT QUESTION YEAH?
> 
> So, do I have to buy that hundred dollar wireless network adapter to use the Live, or the Ethernet cable?
> 
> Like, I have a Wireless Router (works with my Wii and all that) so can't I connect to that, without the Network Adapter?



Correct, but trust me dude, totally worth it.


----------



## Stumpy (May 30, 2008)

Use an ethernet cord and you dont need the adapter, but unfortunately the Xbox 360 doesn't have a built in wireless receiver like the Wii and PS3.  You won't be able to pick up any wireless signals without shelling out that $100.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there a release date for it?



around august


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2008)

I´m actually not that interested in Ninja Gaiden II 

any other cool games coming out during summer?


----------



## Ketchups (May 31, 2008)

The new Prince of Persia game for the the 360 looks pretty interesting:



Although I'll wait untill I've seen what the gameplay looks like.

And Soul Calibur IV now has moves that can shatter armor. I wonder what happens if you shatter Ivy's, uhm, armor?

Armor shattering can be seen in this vid:


----------



## Twilit (May 31, 2008)

Yes, SC4! I missed out on SC3, having only a GC at the time. Now having 360 I'll be able to revisit one of my all time favorite fighting games 


Also, a friend let me borrow Gears of War. It was fun, but after a half an hour, I got bored and went back to CoD, heh. Had I gotten Gears first I probably would have enjoyed it more, ah well.

As for a silly question...

Are all of the chars from SC2 (minus Link Spawn and Heihachi) still gonna be in? I can understand them looking different, but I still want them in


----------



## Stumpy (May 31, 2008)

I'll highly recommend you should play Gears in co-op before writing it off.  I can't play the game otherwise.


----------



## forgotten_hero (May 31, 2008)

Yeah, Gears is a lot better when you play as Co-op.  That way Dom isn't such an idiot.

And it'll be fun to play as Yoda in SC4.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2008)

Twilit said:


> Are all of the chars from SC2 (minus Link Spawn and Heihachi) still gonna be in? I can understand them looking different, but I still want them in



Necrid probably isn't gonna be in it...which is good because he sucked.


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2008)

SCIII as a whole sucked major dick. SCII FTW.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2008)

Ketchup said:


> Armor shattering can be seen in this vid:



Lawl, armor breaking looks like


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Yeah, Gears is a lot better when you play as Co-op.  That way Dom isn't such an idiot.
> 
> And it'll be fun to play as Yoda in SC4.



Gears was pretty much only fun in coop. I don?t think I ever got around to play through it alone


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm going to invest in a PS3.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2008)

With that amount of money, you could buy what, eight games at full price for the 360?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 2, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'm going to invest in a PS3.



wrong thread?


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> With that amount of money, you could buy what, eight games at full price for the 360?



His 360 broke 3 times, so i don't blame him on this one


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 2, 2008)

lmao, that´s plain just cruel :0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2008)

Some people have horrible luck  I still have my 360 the day Dead rising released :0 So I was not in that 33% batch back then *thank god*. Though glad they got the rates down considerably since then.

Also I cannot wait till Soul caliber on XBLA! I played that game for over 110 hours on dreamcast back in the day 0_0


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 2, 2008)

what are the rates down to now anyway?


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2008)

Speaking of PS3's. They just sit in my store for months before being sold, even with our in-store demos and discounts.

No one wants a PS3 in our district. Its all about the Wii and 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> what are the rates down to now anyway?



Microsoft has not released officail figures but a company did a research and said it was below 16% as of mid 2007 roughly.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

16% is still to much. I'm on my third, friend on his 4th, three other's on there second. I mean sure i had badluck with consoles such as dreamcast and gamecube which from what i remember never broke but damn, 3rd 360 is sad


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah, once is too much. everyone I know have had their console die on them at least once =___=


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea it is high but its not official either so the number could be very skewed. Still much lower than what the PS2's, the ps2 did not go below 10% until its 5 year into its life 0_0 thankfully Microsoft is not charging people and gave out a 3 year warranty for red rings.


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm still on my first 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 2, 2008)

Also, never fucking buy a second-hand 360. If the previous fucktard registered it with M$, you have no RRoD warranty.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yea it is high but its not official either so the number could be very skewed. Still much lower than what the PS2's, the ps2 did not go below 10% until its 5 year into its life 0_0 thankfully Microsoft is not charging people and gave out a 3 year warranty for red rings.



Every time i tried calling em up they go "100 bucks" crazy ass mother fuckers paying 100 bucks? Loco


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, never fucking buy a second-hand 360. If the previous fucktard registered it with M$, you have no RRoD warranty.



Yeah, my friend bought a 360 on craigslist, and he got the red rings of death about two weeks later.  Since he didn't have the warranty, he (being the dumbass he is) bought a really cheap 360, which was all dented and scratched.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 2, 2008)

lol, I had a ps2 and it broke on me and I had to pay to fix that shit, so I decided I'm going with the xbox the next generation and it ends up being the same.  Based on reputation I was totally expecting the ps3's to fail.

At least the 360 doesn't have the ps3's freezing problem.  Which IMO is almost as bad as the RRoD.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> lol, I had a ps2 and it broke on me and I had to pay to fix that shit, so I decided I'm going with the xbox the next generation and it ends up being the same.  Based on reputation I was totally expecting the ps3's to fail.
> 
> At least the 360 doesn't have the ps3's freezing problem.  Which IMO is almost as bad as the RRoD.



PS3 freezing problems are due to the game, not the system.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2008)

Lol, my friends 360 just broke.  I think he's going to buy the system from an actual retail store now, instead of buying it used.


----------



## Fang (Jun 3, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Also, never fucking buy a second-hand 360. If the previous fucktard registered it with M$, you have no RRoD warranty.



Your not talking about purchasing refurbished 360's, are you? Or did you mean like buying it from a former owner or off Ebay or something like that?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2008)

The     latter.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 3, 2008)

360 was destined for greatness but the hardware fucked that up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 3, 2008)

^Trueness. 

Every gen the best system for games is the worst hardware


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey...Ninja Gaiden 2 is out today, isn't it?  Guess I should head on over to GameStop and pick up a copy.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah in my opinion no console that I´ve had have had a greater selection of quality games.
maybe the Nes & Snes can compete but I think the 360 has the edge and it still got some time left 

I´m not interested in NG2, what´s new in it anyway? I´ve only seen one gameplay video and it looked like the same old NG to me


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 4, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah in my opinion no console that I?ve had have had a greater selection of quality games.
> maybe the Nes & Snes can compete but I think the 360 has the edge and it still got some time left
> 
> I?m not interested in NG2, what?s new in it anyway? I?ve only seen one gameplay video and it looked like the *same old NG to me*


And that's exactly what the fans want ;3


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Hey...Ninja Gaiden 2 is out today, isn't it?  Guess I should head on over to GameStop and pick up a copy.



I don't know where you live but it doesn't come out till this Friday, the 6th, in the US.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 4, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I don't know where you live but it doesn't come out till this Friday, the 6th, in the US.



Huh? NG2 came out yesterday...


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? NG2 came out yesterday...





Stumpy said:


> Nope.  The US shipping date was yesterday, so most stores should be getting the game sometime today.



Well I work at Gamecrazy. We only got our strategy guides for the game on Monday, we aren't even suppose to get the game in the store till today to Thursday and not sell it till Friday.

*shrugs*


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 4, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden looks baller always wanted to play it, but I keep hearing it's too hard.  So just curious how hard is it compared to the devil may cry series?  Because if it's harder DMC3 I'll pass.


----------



## raxor (Jun 4, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Ninja Gaiden looks baller always wanted to play it, but I keep hearing it's too hard.  So just curious how hard is it compared to the devil may cry series?  Because if it's harder DMC3 I'll pass.



Didn't play the third but it's definately harder then DMC 4.

If you played through DMC 3 though I think you'll be able to play NG 2 too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I don't know where you live but it doesn't come out till this Friday, the 6th, in the US.



I live in California, and I have the game in my hands right now.  I haven't had time to play it due to finals, but it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> And that's exactly what the fans want ;3



Guess I?m not enough of a fan of that particular game then 
tried the demo, it?s still nice, but it feels like something I?ve put in the past. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2008)

HULK SMASH TODAY!


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Guess I?m not enough of a fan of that particular game then
> tried the demo, it?s still nice, but it feels like something I?ve put in the past. ^^


That's the same way the DMC4 demo felt to me.  I had never played DMC before that demo, but when I played it the game really just felt like a high res PS2 game.  That would bother me with most games, but with a second Ninja Gaiden I am perfectly happy with more of the same.

Now if a Ninja Gaiden 3 comes along and is basically a retread of 1 and 2, I may have a problem with that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm yeah, same here actually. both games are pretty much living on their 'style' Imo.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 6, 2008)

^Actually DMC4 is quite different from the previous DMC games.  The elements of the previous game is still there, but it definitely seperates itself from the flock. I just played the demo but it seems like instead of getting devil form you get devils arm, where you can use more frequently versus the 15 second power burst that is devil form.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2008)

I felt the devil-arm thing was kinda repetetive after awhile. altough it helped immensely against the tougher demons ^^

the bad thing about summer is the drought of games coming out


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 6, 2008)

^Yeah it's been a while since the 360's gotten any decent exclusives, looks like it's going to be the year of the ps3 this time.  I thought fable 2 was supposed to come out this year along with gears 2, guess it got pushed back.

But fall is looking to be good though, soul calibur IV, Too human, and Force Unleashed.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Actually DMC4 is quite different from the previous DMC games.  The elements of the previous game is still there, but it definitely seperates itself from the flock. I just played the demo but it seems like instead of getting devil form you get devils arm, where you can use more frequently versus the 15 second power burst that is devil form.


And in Ninja Gaiden you could chop off body pieces to affect the battles?

You're pretty much just talking about different gameplay mechanics, but the gameplay as a whole stayed the same.  Neither of the two games have changed drastically, but that is in part what we love about them.


SmackyTheFrog said:


> ^Yeah it's been a while since the 360's gotten any decent exclusives, looks like it's going to be the year of the ps3 this time.  I thought fable 2 was supposed to come out this year along with gears 2, guess it got pushed back.
> 
> But fall is looking to be good though, soul calibur IV, Too human, and Force Unleashed.


Fable 2 is still said to be a 2008 title.  There is no definitive release day or month, but as far as Microsoft wants us to know it is coming this year.  I just hope Microsoft isn't rushing Lionhead (which I honestly think they are).

PS3 and 360 both have strong lineups this year, but I perhaps PS3 has one "megaton" level game with Metal Gear.

Every console loses this year because *SPORE* comes out on PC.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the 360 has one of the best lineups of all consoles ever... 
(not saying the ps3 doesn´t. just stating my opinion)
I´ve never bought as many games that I have now. I don´t care if they are "exclusives" or not.

isn´t Spore coming to ze wii too? 
man, I want that game to come to 360 aswell 


Fable 2 is supposed to be released before winter I think. Imo they should push it back to just before christmas 
the more polish the better, and I want fable 2 to be at its fullest ;D


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> isn?t Spore coming to ze wii too?
> man, I want that game to come to 360 aswell
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Spore is coming to the Wii.  This is EA after all.  Seeing how they have dealth with the Sims franchise in the past, it is safe to assume Spore will eventually be released on every current platform imaginable, but the definitive version, as always, will be the PC version 

On Fable:
I would actually be relieved if they broke news on a Fable 2 delay.  It does seem a bit soon to me, but of course we don't know what state the game is in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 6, 2008)

360/PS3 both have a great year. And I even hate gears and i can say I can't wait for atleast 5-10 games this year for 360. 

Anyone a hulk fan? Picked up the game today, lots of fun


----------



## Tash (Jun 6, 2008)

I just discovered the Bad Company demo. It looks like it has potential, with a little bit of tweaking it could be good. I plan on keeping an eye on it.


----------



## Fang (Jun 6, 2008)

I didn't have enough to buy Ninja Gaiden II today.

Fuck this sucks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh god, Ninja Gaiden 2 is fun beyond belief.  The blood...the gore...mmmmm.

So fun so far (I'm only on level two).  My only complaint is that so far, it seems to be following the exact same plot for the beginning of the second level that was in the first game.  In fact, I'm pretty sure that you go on the same bridge where you fought the horse boss in the first game.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 7, 2008)

Swajio said:


> I just discovered the Bad Company demo. It looks like it has potential, with a little bit of tweaking it could be good. I plan on keeping an eye on it.



It definitely could be a good game with some more polish. That being said, the multiplayer was entertaining enough for me to give it another try. I can't figure out if you're supposed to lead your shots or not with the sniping, though.


----------



## Tash (Jun 7, 2008)

Arishem said:


> It definitely could be a good game with some more polish. That being said, the multiplayer was entertaining enough for me to give it another try. I can't figure out if you're supposed to lead your shots or not with the sniping, though.



I think it's like Gears where you have to focus the aim or your shots most likely miss. I played through like, five matchups not focusing my aim while shooting and my scores were horrible. But on the plus side, SPAS12.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2008)

They decided not to charge gamers for the better guns, right?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 8, 2008)

^Yup. The internet convinced them otherwise.

I think my favorite part of the demo is the artillery. It's awesome to see the shells you just fired rain down on your hapless targets. Guesstimating where vehicles will be to catch them in a barrage is fun as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2008)

* MS unveiling new 360 RPGs next Tuesday in Japan*


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2008)

You spelled it wrong.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Cry On would be nice to actually see.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't wait to see what's announced.  I really want more good RPGs on the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2008)

IT surprises me how many 360 has 0_0 and we are getting more =0


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 8, 2008)

more rpgs   
I just love good news like that


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah, as long as it's not another BD I'm down


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's gonna be the unannounced RPG title from Mist Walker. I've seen the scans of the image that were being developed by MW from another board.


----------



## Fang (Jun 8, 2008)

How do you beat the boss after Gaishen shows up, the electric tunnel worm of doom. I fucking hate that thing.

But on the flip side, as its obvious, I rented Ninja Gaiden II, the game really is fucking awesome in every way possible.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 8, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> But on the flip side, as its obvious, I rented Ninja Gaiden II, the game really is fucking awesome in every way possible.



I heard it looks really cheap. =/


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2008)

Electric tunnel worm? Sounds like something DMC did.


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> How do you beat the boss after Gaishen shows up, the electric tunnel worm of doom. I fucking hate that thing.
> 
> But on the flip side, as its obvious, I rented Ninja Gaiden II, the game really is fucking awesome in every way possible.



Go into a corner. Use the bow, charge the shot, aim at the face. Shoot. Rinse and repeat

And pray whenever he shoots his sperm against you
It's the only boss I had trouble till now. (I'm on chapter 7)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 8, 2008)

It sounds like a cheap boss...


----------



## Ziko (Jun 8, 2008)

Getting my 360 tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Tash (Jun 8, 2008)

Arishem said:


> ^Yup. The internet convinced them otherwise.
> 
> I think my favorite part of the demo is the artillery. It's awesome to see the shells you just fired rain down on your hapless targets. Guesstimating where vehicles will be to catch them in a barrage is fun as well.



I suck at anything turret or vehicle related. Gimme an assault kit and I'm good for a match.:shrooms


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 8, 2008)

Who hyped up for alone in the dark? I am


----------



## Lien (Jun 8, 2008)

I recently got Ninja Gaiden II and haven't had time to enjoy it properly! It is kicking my ass though. :[ (i are nublet)


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 8, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Who hyped up for alone in the dark? I am



I was just remembering that it was coming out soon. I wish I wasn't as extremely broke as I am, lol.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 8, 2008)

Help me make a decision.

Ninja Gaiden 2, CoD4, or Beautiful Katamari.

No, the last one wasn't a joke.


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 8, 2008)

Depends on what you're going for.

Hack & Slash, shoot em up, or Happy Sunshine Days.


----------



## Taki (Jun 8, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Help me make a decision.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2, CoD4, or Beautiful Katamari.
> 
> No, the last one wasn't a joke.



Really? Have you not seen other threads like this lol?

Everyone will say COD4, and I agree.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 8, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Help me make a decision.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2, CoD4, or Beautiful Katamari.
> 
> No, the last one wasn't a joke.


The most bang for your buck will undoubtedly be Call of Duty 4.  Get the others later for cheap.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Katamari Damacy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Help me make a decision.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2, CoD4, or Beautiful Katamari.
> 
> No, the last one wasn't a joke.



All are good games, but to be honest, beautiful katamari is one of a kind and you should really pick that game up (and its really cheap). I also plan to pick it up very soon, then we can play some multiplayer


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Help me make a decision.
> 
> Ninja Gaiden 2, CoD4, or Beautiful Katamari.
> 
> No, the last one wasn't a joke.


CoD4.


Prometheus said:


> Depends on what you're going for.
> 
> Hack & Slash, shoot em up, or Happy Sunshine Days.



Er, Dawn. How exactly is CoD4 a shmup?


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm getting a 360 this summer. I don't know what my gamertag will be but I know I'm getting dead or alive 4


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 9, 2008)

Man its been 3 months i warenty it and dint give it back yet


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> All are good games, but to be honest, beautiful katamari is one of a kind and you should really pick that game up (and its really cheap). I also plan to pick it up very soon, then we can play some multiplayer



yeah, I?m planning on buying it aswell. the demo was really fun


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> CoD4.
> 
> 
> Er, Dawn. How exactly is CoD4 a shmup?



How exactly isn't call of duty a shoot em up? It's another shooter.


----------



## Fang (Jun 9, 2008)

Its a tactical shoot em up.

Dur.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 9, 2008)

lol CoD4 tactical


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol CoD4 tactical



Took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 9, 2008)

Q: 





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Er, Dawn. How exactly is CoD4 a shmup?



A: 





crazymtf said:


> How exactly isn't call of duty a shoot em up? It's another shooter.





Mirai Gohan said:


> Its a tactical shoot em up.
> 
> Dur.





Stumpy said:


> lol CoD4 tactical



there you go.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> How exactly isn't call of duty a shoot em up? It's another shooter.





Mirai Gohan said:


> Its a tactical shoot em up.
> 
> Dur.





Prometheus said:


> Q:
> 
> A:
> 
> ...





Looks like _some_ don't know what things mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Shooter, shoot em up, same shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

There's a different between *First Person* Shooter and Shoot 'em Up.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 9, 2008)

LMAO, there is no such thing as tactical shoot em up...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> There's a different between *First Person* Shooter and Shoot 'em Up.



You shoot in both and that's all that matters


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

Tch. Not surprising coming from an _Iron Man_ fan.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> LMAO, there is no such thing as tactical shoot em up...



SWAT 4, Rainbow six much? 

oh sorry I read tactical fps. nevermind.

the bad company demo was really cool, though the map in multiplayer was rather plain Imo ~~

might buy it when it?s released. ^^

oh and I would have liked to be able to go prone. give yourself a little longer to live around tanks/snipers etc xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Tch. Not surprising coming from an _Iron Man_ fan.



Iron-man the movie was hot, don't hate


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 9, 2008)

Iron Man character is lame sauce and I jubilate every time it is rapestomped.

Fuck you, Tony Stark.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2008)

Lately he's been a ass from what i gather, though i haven't read all of civil war yet. But the movie was kickass and Iron-man suit is cool too. So don't hate sir.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I found that the easiest way to beat the electrical worm boss in Ninja Gaiden 2 was to chase after him.  I equipped the Falcon's talons and just chased after him, using the quick attacks (X).  Charging up works too, but it takes a bit longer.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow...that would really suck.  I mean, after so many games with him, it just wouldn't seem right.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2008)

Alot of RPG's officaly announced !

Also 


> Last Remnant Comes to 360 First
> Square Enix is pushing 360 owners to the front of the line.
> by Erik Brudvig
> 
> June 10, 2008 - Square Enix took the stage at a Microsoft press conference focused on RPGs in Japan today to announce that Xbox 360 will be the first system to receive The Last Remnant. The game will arrive this winter with a simultaneous release in Japan, North America and Europe. The Last Remnant will ship later for PlayStation 3.



So we are getting Star Ocean 4 in 2009 (not a single mention about the PS3, they just said its coming to Xbox 360).


> AD 2074 first contact. SD0001 first warp. SD0010 -- first official SRF mission. The ifrst official SRF mission ventures forth into the great Star Ocean. That was all narration. The CG footage shows ships warping through space. Then, presumably the main characters (a blond haired guy and a brown haired girl) on a planet walking through a green field. The trailer ends with "For Xbox 360."




 Last remnant (Japan, North America, Europe release will occur simultaneously. It will be released this winter. That's just the 360 version.), Tales of vesperia (August) , Infinite Undiscovery (this September).


----------



## Genesis (Jun 10, 2008)

Its bloody crap about Tales of Vesperia being released in Europe in 2009 while North America gets it in August. That's messed up.

Also, Star Ocean 4 is coming for the 360, but the producer said he's not sure about PS3. Maybe, or maybe not they'll make it.

So many to look forward to though:

- Inifinte Undisovery
- The Last Remnant
- Tales of Vesperia
- Star Ocean 4

Then I think Blue Dragon 2 is supposed to be a project.

I'm also hoping for another RPG different from BD2 from the makers of LO.

Here's to wishing they're all good quality, with great stories.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 10, 2008)

Mistwalker(Blue Dragon and LO) are working on another 360 property.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2008)

so many promising RPG's 
add to that the fact that Fallout 3 and Fable 2 are coming aswell  I´m in RPG heaven!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, I bought a used 360 hard drive yesterday(20 GB). But when I hooked it onto my 360. It said only 13.9 GB. Is it supposed to be like that?

I even went to my memory section and I only had 2 game saves.


----------



## Fang (Jun 10, 2008)

No I don't think so. Was it a used 360 or a refurbished one? You should probably go back to the place were you bought it and complain about the hard drive.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually, it is supposed to do that. The other GB is saved for system memory and all that shit.

It's the same with actualy HDD's, high gig iPods and so on, there's a portion saved for system crap.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it was refurbrished. It was around $180.

But damn over 6 gigs? Just for system memory and stuff, that'd be too much wouldn't it?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 10, 2008)

My 360 was brand new, and yeah it had about 7 gigs of it used up for the settings it has and stuff.  But most games don't take up that much space, the only thing that takes up alot of space are movies, music, and demos.

I just hook up my ipod for music, put movies on a usb and play it on the 360, and I just delete the demos after I'm done, so I have barely even tapped into that space.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2008)

I think it's also pre-saved space for future updates and the like.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 10, 2008)

My Review on XBOX 360 Hulk. Incase anyone wanted to pick it up or not. 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=PMhAj5Os7qE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2008)

doesn´t the Hard drives come with a few demos and an arcade game already in it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 10, 2008)

^I need Xbox Live to access those right? I haven't connected yet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2008)

Genesis said:


> Its bloody crap about Tales of Vesperia being released in Europe in 2009 while North America gets it in August. That's messed up.



Yes I agree that is odd 0_0




> Also, Star Ocean 4 is coming for the 360, but the producer said he's not sure about PS3. Maybe, or maybe not they'll make it.



This is true but as of now its only for Xbox 360 and the end of the trailer even says "For Xbox 360".



> So many to look forward to though:
> 
> - Inifinte Undisovery
> - The Last Remnant
> ...



Mystwalker is making Cry-On for 360 which might come out this year and obviously we are getting blue dragon 2. There is a chance for another game like LO from what recent interviews with mystalker have been pointing to. 



> Here's to wishing they're all good quality, with great stories.



I enjoyed LO alot so I have alot of faith in these titles.



Centuryslayer said:


> so many promising RPG's
> add to that the fact that Fallout 3 and Fable 2 are coming aswell  I?m in RPG heaven!



Ya I agree this year we are getting alot of RPGS on 360 0_0 LO was the start of it and I have to say that is a good start!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 10, 2008)

I gotta try LO sometime 

gotta buy GTA IV and BF:bad company to last me through the summer.


----------



## Taki (Jun 10, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I gotta try LO sometime



10000000% Aggred


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 10, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^I need Xbox Live to access those right? I haven't connected yet.



No, the demos are pre-loaded onto the harddrive.  When I bought mine, it had a demo of Tomb Raider Legends and some other 360 launch game, forgot the name (it's the one where you're a fairy or something and can change into different monsters-think it starts with a 'K').  It also had trailers and a Justice League Unlimited episode on it. 

And next year is going to be filled with RPGs, I can't wait!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^I need Xbox Live to access those right? I haven't connected yet.



nope, my friend got some racing game demo in his. and we tried it out (and he still hasn?t connected to Live) >____>


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 11, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> No, the demos are pre-loaded onto the harddrive.  When I bought mine, it had a demo of Tomb Raider Legends and some other 360 launch game, forgot the name (it's the one where you're a fairy or something and can change into different monsters-think it starts with a 'K').  It also had trailers and a Justice League Unlimited episode on it.
> 
> And next year is going to be filled with RPGs, I can't wait!



Kameo                ?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have any demos.

But I've been asking around and everyone says the 13.9GB on the Hard Drive is normal.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes I agree that is odd 0_0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn do they have any cry-on pics?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 11, 2008)

what´s cry on anyway? I´ve only heard the name, but nothing else about it >__>


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2008)

^Me either but I'm interested in it. 

Just picked up DBZ: BL, so far so good, lost all four online matches so far


----------



## Macroziel (Jun 11, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Me either but I'm interested in it.
> 
> Just picked up DBZ: BL, so far so good, lost all four online matches so far



Ooh. I wanted to get that. No moneys. 

I might rent it. If i do, i'll give you a game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 11, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 11, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is true but as of now its only for Xbox 360 and the end of the trailer even says "For Xbox 360".
> 
> Mystwalker is making Cry-On for 360 which might come out this year and obviously we are getting blue dragon 2. There is a chance for another game like LO from what recent interviews with mystalker have been pointing to.


I read on IGN, that they sat down after the actual press conference and that's when they said they'll maybe port it to the PS3 but are undecided. It is only for 360 for the moment, but I honestly think they'll end up porting it. It would've made me feel slightly better if they said exclusive though as I'm getting a PS3 eventually so want exclusives, and lots of them, for both.

Also, tell me more about Cry-On. Any details on it in regards to what kind of game to expect.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2008)

^ they did not say "port" they said it was not exclusive and they are unsure of a PS3 version. If they did do one it would most likely end up like Eternal Sonata and stay in Japan only.



*Cry on*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Kameo                ?



Yeah, that's the one.  Thanks, I just couldn't remember it.

Man, Cry On looks like it's going to be a good game.  The music should be good too, I really like Nobu Uematsu's work.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm. Let's say I have some money to burn and I'm looking at a Xbox 360 and what to get the full experience. I'm guessing the Elite would be the bundle to get, eh? Also, what else what I need accessory-wise (aside from the obvious extra controllers)?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 11, 2008)

The only 360 SKU you should avoid like the plague is the Core/Arcade.  The Premium is a good deal, but if you think you are really going to need that 120gigs of space you'll probably be safer off going with the Elite.

Aside from the console itself you will probably want to get yourself a Play and Charge Kit or perhaps an extra controller that comes with a play and charge kit.  Also, if you plan on being connected to Xbox Live (Half of the Xbox experience is about Live) and do not have the privilege of connecting your 360 directly to your modem/router with an ethernet cord, you may want to pick up the WiFi adapter.

Lastly, every 360 owner _needs_ one of these.


----------



## Taki (Jun 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Lastly, every 360 owner _needs_ one of these.



Are you kidding me? That game sucks like a vaccum cleaner.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2008)

Taki said:


> Are you kidding me? That game sucks like a *broken* vaccum cleaner.


*
Fix'd*

<_<


----------



## Taki (Jun 12, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> *
> Fix'd*
> 
> <_<



You guys honestly thought Dead rising was good?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 12, 2008)

For that price?  Yes.  I wouldn't pay full price for it, but I'd pay half-price for it.  It wasn't a great game, but I still had fun playing it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 12, 2008)

meh....dead rising was good, but i died waaaayyyyy to easily so i just sold it


----------



## Genesis (Jun 12, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ they did not say "port" they said it was not exclusive and they are unsure of a PS3 version. If they did do one it would most likely end up like Eternal Sonata and stay in Japan only.
> 
> 
> 
> *Cry on*


Isn't that the same thing? If they're not sure its exclusive, and may make it on the PS3 later, wouldn't they then port it? I don't understand what the difference is.

And thanks.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> The only 360 SKU you should avoid like the plague is the Core/Arcade.  The Premium is a good deal, but if you think you are really going to need that 120gigs of space you'll probably be safer off going with the Elite.
> 
> Aside from the console itself you will probably want to get yourself a Play and Charge Kit or perhaps an extra controller that comes with a play and charge kit.  Also, if you plan on being connected to Xbox Live (Half of the Xbox experience is about Live) and do not have the privilege of connecting your 360 directly to your modem/router with an ethernet cord, you may want to pick up the WiFi adapter.
> 
> Lastly, every 360 owner _needs_ one of these.



I like to have as much space as possible so I think the Elite would be the best choice I think. The play and charge kit would definitely be a must since I hate dealing with batteries. I gotta say though, that WIFI adapter costs more than I expected it to. If the 360 is in my room then I have no problem using an extra long cable to connect it but if it goes elsewhere in the house...

 @ the last thing though. 

As for games...well, I'm largely an RPG-fan which is why I'm now considering getting one after the announcement of titles like Star Ocean IV, The Last Remnant, Infinite Undiscovery, and Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 12, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> I like to have as much space as possible so I think the Elite would be the best choice I think. The play and charge kit would definitely be a must since I hate dealing with batteries. I gotta say though, that WIFI adapter costs more than I expected it to. If the 360 is in my room then I have no problem using an extra long cable to connect it but if it goes elsewhere in the house...
> 
> @ the last thing though.
> 
> As for games...well, I'm largely an RPG-fan which is why I'm now considering getting one after the announcement of titles like Star Ocean IV, The Last Remnant, Infinite Undiscovery, and Tales of Vesperia.


If you like RPG's i'd suggest eternal sonata (it may be a bit childish but fun) and Lost Odyssey (it really brought back the fun of a turn based RPG) and I believe you can find these games for 30-50 bucks.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

Taki said:


> You guys honestly thought Dead rising was good?



Over-rated pretty badily. I never had much fun with Dead Rising. It got boring fast.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2008)

DEAD RISING WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =0 Also had RPG elements  You try bowling a strike with zombies, its not easy


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 12, 2008)

Taki said:


> Are you kidding me? That game sucks like a vaccum cleaner.





Taki said:


> You guys honestly thought Dead rising was good?





Captain Gir said:


> meh....dead rising was good, but i died waaaayyyyy to easily so i just sold it





Mirai Gohan said:


> Over-rated pretty badily. I never had much fun with Dead Rising. It got boring fast.





Ssj3_Goku said:


> DEAD RISING WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =0 Also had RPG elements  You try bowling a strike with zombies, its not easy




I suppose it could be one of those "cult hit" kind of things, but really there is no other game quite like Dead Rising ;3

Also, Microsoft finally decided to admit what the true cause of RRoD.  It is basically the stuff we already knew though n_n
Special page for the episode


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DEAD RISING WAS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =0 Also had RPG elements  You try bowling a strike with zombies, its not easy



Oi Josh. 

I see you're the owner of the 360 FC. Any words you can offer to convince me to purchase a Xbox 360 first and PS3 second.?


----------



## Felix (Jun 12, 2008)

Dead Rising was awesome
Prince Leon: You actually have games to play on X360 right now. On the PS3... Not so much (Well, there is MGS4 now)

In the end it's your choice, you will have a blast either way


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Oi Josh.
> 
> I see you're the owner of the 360 FC. Any words you can offer to convince me to purchase a Xbox 360 first and PS3 second.?



Either one are good, 360 for mass amount of games, PS3 has some excellent games now though too, MGS is the first 10 on a system this gen for me. I mean just for a system, excluding gta4.


----------



## Fang (Jun 12, 2008)

I might've had more fun with it if the developers made the Buster Cannon shoot actual energy beams.

Anyway, Burst Limit is awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Oi Josh.
> 
> I see you're the owner of the 360 FC. Any words you can offer to convince me to purchase a Xbox 360 first and PS3 second.?



Well 360 has a more diverse catalog than PS3 and it keeps getting games to make it even more diverse. I can sit here and list games for you but games that I like, or I should say what people like are subjective in itself. 

JRPGS? 360 is the system (or DS if you count handhelds) and honestly they keep getting more JRPGS because it has a much higher user base than ps3 in the states and still leads in Europe and thats what developers look for outside of Japan (though with Wii thats a totally different ball game and will most likely get more than both systems). 

You will have a more wide scope of games with the 360 than PS3 and that is what matters most. It's what made the ps2 so successful. 


I do not go out and purchase a system for 1 game like many people have been saying about FF 13 and Ps3, many things can happen yet with that game and the fact is its not coming out in Japan till late 2009 is far off. 

PS3 and 360 are very similar but in the long run its the games that matter and 360 has a better catalog than PS3. 

Yes, the 360 was out a year later but this is ps3's second year and 360 had a much better second year than what PS3 is having thats for sure.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> meh....dead rising was good, but i died waaaayyyyy to easily so i just sold it





Ninja Gaiden 2 is frustrating me so much... my copy has broken skills for example I can't wall run or w/e on certain lvls and I end up having to force my way on some ledges with a sword rush. Armadillo boss I could get to literally 1-2 more hits without getting _touched_ then all of a sudden it jumped non stop landed for 1 second and kept jumping. All the while it was also spitting out fireballs. I have cam footage of it jumping for 2 fucking minutes straight.

Wolf dogs, missle ninjas, explosive kunais... 

The game is fun, but there is no way I am playing it a second time lol. I'm at chapter 14 on Warrior, trying to figure out a way of taking out the priest without taking any damage.

I had alot more fun with the first Ninja Gaiden on the Xbox, where skill actually helped, and you weren't relying on luck some of the time :amazed


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 12, 2008)

Felix said:


> Dead Rising was awesome
> Prince Leon: You actually have games to play on X360 right now. On the PS3... Not so much (Well, there is MGS4 now)
> 
> In the end it's your choice, you will have a blast either way





crazymtf said:


> Either one are good, 360 for mass amount of games, PS3 has some excellent games now though too, MGS is the first 10 on a system this gen for me. I mean just for a system, excluding gta4.



I *really* want MGS4. 

I have to say though I'm not much of a FPS fan. Granted I still play them but I don't have much exposure to them as I do with other genres such as RPGs, fighting, etc.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well 360 has a more diverse catalog than PS3 and it keeps getting games to expand that even more. I can sit here and list games for you but games that I like or I should say what people like are subjective in itself.
> 
> JRPGS? 360 is the system (or DS if you count handhelds) and honestly they keep getting more JRPGS because it has a much higher user base than ps3 in the states and still leads in Europe and thats what developers look for outside of Japan (though with Wii thats a totally different ball game and will most likely get more than both systems).
> 
> ...



I agree that the game catalog is much larger though for me it may not be that large because of what I mentioned above. I know it's not all about FPS's but there are still a good number of them on the machine.

Both systems don't have any RPGs that I *really* want _currently_ (then again I'd like to play Eternal Sonata and Lost Odyssey) but that's going to change in a few months with the Xbox 360 getting Tales of Vesperia, Last Remnant, and Infinite Undiscovery in a few months/this year and Star Ocean IV next year. The PS3 with Disgaea 3 (and other Nippon Ichi games), Valkyria Chronicles, and White Knight Chronicles in a few months/this year and Final Fantasy XIII/Versus XIII next year.

Ah~, choices can be such bitches.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 12, 2008)

> I really want MGS4.
> 
> I have to say though I'm not much of a FPS fan. Granted I still play them but I don't have much exposure to them as I do with other genres such as RPGs, fighting, etc.



Far from an FPS dude.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 12, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Far from an FPS dude.



More like FPS Simulator 

lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 12, 2008)

True, but do not go so firmly on the FF 13 dates, they changed them 3 times already =/ 

Shooters are on the console but RPG makers are not ignoring it because of the sales the system gets on the software front. Even atlus has 3 games for 360 that they will bring over. 

The two RPGs you want to play you can put over 100 hours each on both of them (well maybe not ES but over 50 for sure). So by the time you beat them and got everything the next batch of RPGS would be out already.

This does not include anything from mystwalker yet either such as cryon and there other projects for 360 (which I'm assuming that at E3 they will mention a few of them ).

I was in the same boat as you where back in 2006 ( still have that same system btw), I wanted blue dragon but it did not come out for a while yet but dead rising was a sleeper for me and I played the crap out of that game. 

The system is shooter heavy, but so is the PS3 atm.  You can just wait and play Nintendo DS rpgs or PS2 ones and wait until you hear the next price drop ( 360 might get one soon).

MGS4 is good and all my friend beat it in 16 hours =/ ( online friend) and thats with the cut- scenes. I'm just going to borrow the game / system from him and beat it. I can list western RPGs and JRPGs if you wish.


that and I have a 360 so get one so we can become Xbox live buddies and chat it up and do some great gaming things that will be remembered forever.. Also my hard drive name is "tokiha - drive" and you should read my motto


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 12, 2008)

16 hours? what the...I'm not even done with act 2 and already 6-7 hours in. 

SS3 has good points on 360 but i guess I'll be the defender of PS3 this case since i own all current consoles. 

PS3 has some really good games, but in the end the library it's small compared to 360. Then again with MGS4, COD4, Uncharted, GTA4, and the games you listed you want plus some underrated games IMO being cheap such as heavenly sword Ratchet and clank + Ninja gaiden, virtua fighter 5, soul caliber and tekken 6 you'll have your full of action/fighting besides just shooters. 

RPG you said you already got a idea, and to be honest out of the mix of ps3 and 360 the rpgs i want most fair on the PS3 a bit more. I want Final Fantasy 13/verses most followed by last remnant and then VC. But to be honest if you don't have both consoles You'll miss out on some great rpgs. 

Now note that some of the games i mentioned are on XBOX 360 but if you come down to getting PS3 remember they share it. Plus PS3 is free online, and although not AS good as XBOX live it's still good and gets the job done. 

So in the end I say you can't go wrong with either. But since shooters aren't your thing and gears, halo, and bioshock are the big three on 360 you might aswell look at PS3 too to see which have more games you want for it.


----------



## Taki (Jun 13, 2008)

I need some people to file a complaint against me for an "offensive gamertag". My gamertag is Sergeant Sleepy. Apparently, If i get enough, I can change my gamertag without forking over $10.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

Taki said:


> I need some people to file a complaint against me for an "offensive gamertag". My gamertag is Sergeant Sleepy. Apparently, If i get enough, I can change my gamertag without forking over $10.



 orr maybe we should make a thread for this kinda thing when people request it


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2008)

Taki said:


> Really? Have you not seen other threads like this lol?
> 
> Everyone will say COD4, and I agree.


I don't actually lurk the gaming section.

This is the only thread here that I have subscribed.



Prometheus said:


> Depends on what you're going for.
> 
> Hack & Slash, shoot em up, or Happy Sunshine Days.





Stumpy said:


> The most bang for your buck will undoubtedly be Call of Duty 4.  Get the others later for cheap.





Centuryslayer said:


> Katamari Damacy





Ssj3_Goku said:


> All are good games, but to be honest, beautiful katamari is one of a kind and you should really pick that game up (and its really cheap). I also plan to pick it up very soon, then we can play some multiplayer





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> CoD4.


I ended up getting CoD4 and Madden '08.

I'm tempted to go get Beautiful Katamari as soon as I get home from work, however.

Help me make another decision, lol...

Preorder The Force Unleased, or buy GTA4?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

^ BUY BEAUTIFUL KATAMARI NOW!!!!!!! Dude you can get it for like 20 to 30 bucks  




but get GTA4 right after it 



also I want to kill you now in COD4 for not getting katamari first  
add me!

ssj3Gokusan


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't do Live.  My NAT rating is too low to get on.

And BK is only 15 bucks at the GameStop around the corner.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!! Take a jog to your gamestop =0

about your nat, all you have to do is open a few ports on your router. your missing out on alot with live.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2008)

How do I do that?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Jun 13, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well 360 has a more diverse catalog than PS3 and it keeps getting games to make it even more diverse. I can sit here and list games for you but games that I like, or I should say what people like are subjective in itself.
> 
> JRPGS? 360 is the system (or DS if you count handhelds) and honestly they keep getting more JRPGS because it has a much higher user base than ps3 in the states and still leads in Europe and thats what developers look for outside of Japan (though with Wii thats a totally different ball game and will most likely get more than both systems).
> 
> ...



I disagree with this on a few counts.  I don't really see how 360 has a better catalog at this point.  Currently 360 has Gears of War and Bioshock which PS3 does not, the latter of which is on its way to PS3 prior to this holiday season.  360 has Ninja Gaiden 2 and PS3 has Sigma, these basically cancel each other out.  PS3 now has MGS4 which in my opinion gives it a better library than 360 by itself. As you stated PS3 has FF13 coming, along with its counterpart FF VERSUS 13.  The majority of the other games that really matter are on both systems, GTA, DMC, RE, etc.   

The thing that really is going to seperate the PS3 over time will be the Blu-Ray drive.  The BR disc capacity is going to be a huge factor in the new era of gaming, MGS4 is showing us what can be accomplished with the amount of space these discs can provide.  Similar to PS2 the PS3 is not an easy system to develop for, thus the reason niether of these systems got off to a fast start.  Granted the PS3 has gotten off to a slower start due to a serious lack of games in the first 18 months and the extremely high price of the console.  Now both of those problems have been dealt with and HDDVD has died completely so the PS3 is without question on the rise.

Lastly the 360 system is still unreliable at best, something like 33% of them fail within the first year which is truly unacceptable.  Then you have to ship it in and wait 3-6 weeks before you get your refurbished version(I know some people who have had the system go 3 red lights upwards of 4x.  

In any event, I am in no way a 360 basher.  I have all 3 next gen systems and I my 360 has never died on me(probably because I take care of it).  I have very much enjoyed it for Gears of War,Bioshock,Ninja Gaiden 2 etc (Halo 3 really did nothing for me, it has been the same game 3 times in a row now and when compared to Gears or Bioshock it really is not up to par).

In the end I just see that PS3 is going to come on strong over the next few years and due to its BR drive is going to be capable of lasting much longer than a typical system with its advanced technology.  Microsoft will likely need a new console within the next 4 years where Sony may not have to make one for 6-8.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

I want to iterate that it matters what games you want. Do not get a system solely on one game or two franchise games. Seriously, that is the worst thing you can do imo and really is not smart. 


after this post I stated everything to my knowledge that I wanted to state. 



Shuntensatsu said:


> I disagree with this on a few counts.  I don't really see how 360 has a better catalog at this point.  Currently 360 has Gears of War and Bioshock which PS3 does not, the latter of which is on its way to PS3 prior to this holiday season.  360 has Ninja Gaiden 2 and PS3 has Sigma, these basically cancel each other out.  PS3 now has MGS4 which in my opinion gives it a better library than 360 by itself. As you stated PS3 has FF13 coming, along with its counterpart FF VERSUS 13.  The majority of the other games that really matter are on both systems, GTA, DMC, RE, etc.



Sigma is simply just Ninja Gaiden black remade. I do not see how they "cancel" each other out. 

Those FF's are far into the future and as we know now, and whats up coming, 360 also has its own exclusive JRPGS.  What I meant in my statement is that you ( the consumer) have more games to choose from and more from each genre than the PS3 does currently and in the future it still looks very solid. 

Ps3 has some great titles do not get me wrong there, but I look at the whole picture (developers, games,etc) when I am buying a video game console. 



> The thing that really is going to seperate the PS3 over time will be the Blu-Ray drive.  The BR disc capacity is going to be a huge factor in the new era of gaming, MGS4 is showing us what can be accomplished with the amount of space these discs can provide.  Similar to PS2 the PS3 is not an easy system to develop for, thus the reason niether of these systems got off to a fast start.  Granted the PS3 has gotten off to a slower start due to a serious lack of games in the first 18 months and the extremely high price of the console.  Now both of those problems have been dealt with and HDDVD has died completely so the PS3 is without question on the rise.



HD DVD has died over 5 months ago and blu ray really has not hit anything at all.

In terms of game size? I do not see that a problem at the moment and 360 can do textures and other stuff the ps3 can do. I will just say we will have to wait and see on this one. also not every developer has over 60 million to drop on a game like MGS4 ( yes the game cost well over that, stated by an accountant at konami). 




> Lastly the 360 system is still unreliable at best, something like 33% of them fail within the first year which is truly unacceptable.  Then you have to ship it in and wait 3-6 weeks before you get your refurbished version(I know some people who have had the system go 3 red lights upwards of 4x.



First off that 33% was at least a year ago when they first reported it and started that 3 year warranty stuff. Since then reports came out and stated it was below 16%.  So yes you missed some viable information  there.

It is a problem, but it has been cured very well and has dropped significantly. Do you remember the ps2's first two years?  They had defect rates up to 25% but of course that did not stop no one from buying them and Sony never gave out any free repairs either ( not within the warranty).

I'm not saying its great but Microsoft has done a great deal this past year in terms of  RROD's and that 33% figure dropped by over half since then. 



> In the end I just see that PS3 is going to come on strong over the next few years and due to its BR drive is going to be capable of lasting much longer than a typical system with its advanced technology.  Microsoft will likely need a new console within the next 4 years where Sony may not have to make one for 6-8.



You say that now, however,  as I look at sales data I see at the PS3's current rate it would take them over 8 to 10 years to catch up and pass out 360's install base in the USA ( number 1 gaming market and very important to japan developers and western developers).

In Europe as of late 360 has a million + lead overall (and since the price drop over there 360 has been doing a-lot better than ps3 in the uk and other areas)  but this shows that exclusives are really hard to keep between the two systems and thats why you see more multi plat than anything.  Lastly software sales, again 360 has been doing much better than the ps3 has in this regard for a very long time. 

This is what developers look at and make there games on those consoles first and foremost. Its not about "technology" its about the "Games" and to judge what gets developer support is game sales / console sales.  We can argue this point to no end but as it stands developers see 360 a more viable platform to develop for than the PS3.

=


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> SS3 has good points on 360 but i guess I'll be the defender of PS3 this case since i own all current consoles.
> 
> PS3 has some really good games, but in the end the library it's small compared to 360. Then again with MGS4, COD4, Uncharted, GTA4, and the games you listed you want plus some underrated games IMO being cheap such as heavenly sword Ratchet and clank + Ninja gaiden, virtua fighter 5, soul caliber and tekken 6 you'll have your full of action/fighting besides just shooters.
> 
> ...



I hear ya on most of what you're saying, especially regarding FFXIII/Versus XIII and VC. I suppose at this rate I'll be getting both systems but it's just a matter of which system I'll be getting first next month.




			
				Ssj3_Goku; said:
			
		

> I can list western RPGs and JRPGs if you wish.



Though I think I know most, if not all, of the JRPGs that are coming out for every system I guess you can do so just in case I missed one. 

As for Western RPGs, I'm not really a fan of those but it doesn't hurt trying one or two. 



> that and I have a 360 so get one so we can become Xbox live buddies and chat it up and do some great gaming things that will be remembered forever.. Also my hard drive name is "tokiha - drive" and you should read my motto



Haha, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah I also want my gamertag changed 

my current one is: mishamael


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

I might change mine to "Tokhia MAi" oooo, mmmm Ihave to think on this.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, what is Tokhia MAi anyway?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> lol, what is Tokhia MAi anyway?



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THE PERSON IN MY SIG! AND has been in my sig for over a year and a half =0 and she is on my wall, by my desk and other areas in my room! she is from mai - hime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ziko (Jun 13, 2008)

God..I hate that I have to have Live to get the JAP voices in Naruto Rise of the Ninja...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

First of all, the hell are you doing with a 360 not connected to the internet.

Secondly, why did you bother with a shite game?


----------



## Taki (Jun 13, 2008)

Haterade said:


> How do I do that?



If you have extra ports connected to ethernet cords, unplug em'



Ssj3_Goku said:


> orr maybe we should make a thread for this kinda thing when people request it



Can we? (Thought it would be considered a spam thread)


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 13, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THE PERSON IN MY SIG! AND has been in my sig for over a year and a half =0 and she is on my wall, by my desk and other areas in my room! she is from mai - hime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Ippy (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> First of all, the hell are you doing with a 360 not connected to the internet.


Not from lack of trying.



Taki said:


> If you have extra ports connected to ethernet cords, unplug em'


???


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 13, 2008)

anyone handy with internet-connecting and shit? My friend keeps getting an IP-error when he´s connecting his 360 to the router. does he have to edit some settings for the router? (it´s his dad's so it might be hard) is there any other way that might work?

he tried to fill in his computers IP (he took the computers ethernet cable and put it in the 360) but that didn´t work either >__>


----------



## Ziko (Jun 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> First of all, the hell are you doing with a 360 not connected to the internet.



Because I play all my online games on my PC, and I don't want to spend my money on it.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Secondly, why did you bother with a shite game?



Because I can afford it!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 13, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> anyone handy with internet-connecting and shit? My friend keeps getting an IP-error when he?s connecting his 360 to the router. does he have to edit some settings for the router? (it?s his dad's so it might be hard) is there any other way that might work?
> 
> he tried to fill in his computers IP (he took the computers ethernet cable and put it in the 360) but that didn?t work either >__>



My friend had to take down his firewall before it worked for him, but I can keep my firewall up.  I'm not sure if that's the problem, but it may be it.


----------



## Taki (Jun 14, 2008)

Haterade said:


> ???



Do you have a wireless, or wired router?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2008)

Stumpy you love it.



also you all should have this game by now, but here it is again.


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfGWeul6U5w[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 14, 2008)

As an Xbox 360 owner, is it required/common to buy a cooler?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 14, 2008)

None of my friends or I have an intercooler.

But that might be because my room is well cooled.


----------



## Taki (Jun 14, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> As an Xbox 360 owner, is it required/common to buy a cooler?



No. The newer shipped 360's dont have an overheating problem.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2008)

you should never buy the cooler that hooks to the back because it can ruin your system (the cooler can).  and crap I had the wrong you tube link in my last post  I meant this one! WATCH IT NOW AND GO OUT AND GET THE GAME!


[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=KfGWeul6U5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Its the same thing unless you changed it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2008)

I changed it  see the edit =0


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2008)

So awesome. I got my first red rings of death for my 360 after putting that bonus dvd of Metal Gear Solid 4 in to watch it.

Thanks Microsoft.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 14, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> So awesome. I got my first red rings of death for my 360 after putting that bonus dvd of Metal Gear Solid 4 in to watch it.
> 
> Thanks Microsoft.



Isnt that  blu Ray Disc?


----------



## Fang (Jun 14, 2008)

No it isn't. Your thinking of the actual game.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 14, 2008)

I traded in my Madden for Mass Effect.

I've barely even gotten into the game yet, and I'm already in love.





Taki said:


> Do you have a wireless, or wired router?


Wireless.


----------



## Taki (Jun 14, 2008)

Haterade said:


> Wireless.



Okay. You must unplug any ethernet cords in the ports labeled 1,2,3,and 4 as shown here.

This is the only way I know how to fix a NAT problem.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> My friend had to take down his firewall before it worked for him, but I can keep my firewall up.  I'm not sure if that's the problem, but it may be it.



the router?s firewall?  
I don?t have one myself so sorry if that was a stupid question XD


has anyone listened to the little kids playing GTA IV online? they all try to sound like 'baddas motherfuckers'  all those squely little voices trying to sound like low bass voices going "Get the fuck out of here" etc  I just lol?d and logged out and continued to play solo xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> the router?s firewall?
> I don?t have one myself so sorry if that was a stupid question XD



To be honest, I'm not quite sure what he did.  All he said was that he had to turn off his firewall first before it started to work for him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you sure your 360's plugged in?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2008)

Recently purchased a ps3

PSN:Beathemdown


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Recently purchased a ps3
> 
> PSN:Beathemdown



there is a ps3 thread.


Also Cock.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2008)

I was wondering if I should get this to connect online.
DALINK

It's cheaper than the $100 one, so can anyone recommend it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 15, 2008)

@^ sorry, I have no idea .__.

I bought Katamari Damacy today  , it´s awesome 
also finally bought a headset (and one of these tiny-ass keyboards for the controller) :3

Harley made fun of me yesterday because I didn´t have a headset ;___;


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2008)

Where's the ps3 thread, I can't find it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Use the search-function, it's not that hard.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 15, 2008)

I did genius and nothing came up.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 15, 2008)

Ikkitousen_Dragon_Destiny_-_08_[Ayako]

how do i use intelligence?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 15, 2008)

Stuff I found at neogaf today.  Wow, Microsoft, wow...



> Wtf is this?
> 
> 
> -edit0
> ...



Just wow.


----------



## Ninten-Boy (Jun 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Stuff I found at neogaf today.  Wow, Microsoft, wow...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow.



Nintendo should sue.....


----------



## Fang (Jun 15, 2008)

So guys, I just got the red rings of death on my 360. For the second time, how should I deal with Microsoft now?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 15, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Nintendo should sue.....




whoever made the sims should sue nintendo.



GTFO nintendo fanboy, seriously all of the things ive seen you say in the gameing department are all for nintendo based, but with no logic, and all of the things you have said are quite stupid.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 15, 2008)

lol, yeah Microsoft stealing their idea.

@Mirai Gohan, no idea. Luckily mine hasn't had one yet. I've only had it for a week though. O_O


I still need to get an online adpater for it, but I don't know if I should get Pelican's or not, it's a hell lot cheaper that Microsoft's version, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2008)

Ninten-Boy said:


> Nintendo should sue.....



Nintendo's avatars looks like garbage. These look decent. If anything Nintendo should take notes.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ikkitousen_Dragon_Destiny_-_08_[Ayako]
> 
> how do i use intelligence?


lol pro


Donkey Show said:


> Stuff I found at neogaf today.  Wow, Microsoft, wow...
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow.





Mirai Gohan said:


> So guys, I just got the red rings of death on my 360. For the second time, how should I deal with Microsoft now?


Didn't you just get RRoD like a week ago?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 15, 2008)

hooray for pointless ripoffs


----------



## -Excellence- (Jun 15, 2008)

After my next paycheck I should have more than enough to buy a 360 Pro, however I do have some questions in which I hope you guys can answer. 

1) I've been reading posts of gamefaqs.com where the members there have been saying there is a rumor that the 360 could have another price drop in the future. Which can possibly be addressed at E3. Have anyone of you heard anything like this recently? Do you think it could be true? 

2) Besides the color and the extra hdd is there really any difference between the Elite and Pro?

3) Does the RROD only happen to those who game a significant amount of hours? Or can it happen to someone who only plays for an hour or two a day?

4) How many years do you think 360 itself will last before Microsoft comes out with its next console? Since I don't really want to buy a 360 just to find out a year later an xbox720 or whatever they plan on calling it has come out. 

5) The TV I have in my room is about ten years old, should I purchase a new TV as well or will my TV now be ok? 

6) About the 3 year warranty Microsoft offers if you experience RROD, do you get a new 3 year warranty once they send back the machine? If not when did this program start and when will it end?

7) Last question.....I've also heard those who have sent their 360 for repairs to Microsoft   have some times been returned where the outer portion of the 360 has been scratched or have dents in them in which the 360 they sent in never had those. Is this true?

Will rep if you answer. Thanks.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2008)

Akuma said:


> whoever made the sims should sue nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> GTFO nintendo fanboy, seriously all of the things ive seen you say in the gameing department are all for nintendo based, but with no logic, and all of the things you have said are quite stupid.



I guess looking at his username would have sealed the deal without ANY observation needed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2008)

-Excellence- said:


> After my next paycheck I should have more than enough to buy a 360 Pro, however I do have some questions in which I hope you guys can answer.
> 
> 1) I've been reading posts of gamefaqs.com where the members there have been saying there is a rumor that the 360 could have another price drop in the future. Which can possibly be addressed at E3. Have anyone of you heard anything like this recently? Do you think it could be true?
> *I haven't heard of this but it could be true. *
> ...



Hope i helped in anyway.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 15, 2008)

-Excellence- said:


> After my next paycheck I should have more than enough to buy a 360 Pro, however I do have some questions in which I hope you guys can answer.
> 
> 1) I've been reading posts of gamefaqs.com where the members there have been saying there is a rumor that the 360 could have another price drop in the future. Which can possibly be addressed at E3. Have anyone of you heard anything like this recently? Do you think it could be true?
> *I would say a price drop at E3 is very likely, so if you want to reap the benefits of ~$20-$50 dollars off your purchase you had best wait.  Along with a price drop, they could also come out with new games to package the 360 with.*
> ...


If you end up waiting till after E3 to buy your 360, that will at least give you the chance to save up some money for games ;3


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> So guys, I just got the red rings of death on my 360. For the second time, how should I deal with Microsoft now?



Go to Xbox.com and register your 360.  Then there is a spot where you can ask for repairs and put in your problem as the RRoD.  The prompts will tell you what to do from there.  And seeing as this is the second time happening, do the same thing.  And hope that it breaks another time.

When my friend sent in his 360 for RRoD for the third time, they sent him two games (Kameo and Halo 3), a three month subscription to Live, and 1600 MS points.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2008)

Those Avatars look way better than the Mii's, but fuck it. They have boxers! <3


----------



## Jotun (Jun 16, 2008)

I like my gamer pic tho...

Did they just lolpwn ppl who bought gamer pics?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 16, 2008)

Also, to any HnI readers here, is it me or does the boxer look like Brian Hawk?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I like my gamer pic tho...
> 
> Did they just lolpwn ppl who bought gamer pics?



. 

luckily I´ve never bought any.
bought a Katamari Damacy theme though 


I like the avatars though. better than gamerpics... I think. let´s see how they´ll work ~~


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2008)

I also forgot to answer Haterade's question on how to open ports to make your NAT "Open".


Well here you go, its called port forwarding and here is a site to give you complete details on how to get it done.



I just noticed -Excellence-'s post as well. I am really tired from work so I cannot comment on all of it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 16, 2008)

-Excellence- said:


> 3) Does the RROD only happen to those who game a significant amount of hours? Or can it happen to someone who only plays for an hour or two a day?



nope. I used to play very little, maybe 3 hours every other day (not even every day man :amazed ) and mine just RRoD'd one day 

now I play alot more and my second one still hasn?t died on me (yet). though the cd-drive sometimes have trouble poppin' out, but nudging a little on it usually works ~~


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok before I go to bed, I just want to post this thing about RROD's what I posted before because it seems no one here will =/




> First off that 33% was over a year ago when they first reported it and started that 3 year warranty stuff. Since then reports came out and stated it was below 16%. So yes you missed some viable information there.
> 
> It is a problem, but it has been cured very well and has dropped significantly. Do you remember the ps2's first two years? They had defect rates up to 25% but of course that did not stop no one from buying them and Sony never gave out any free repairs either ( not within the warranty).
> 
> I'm not saying its great but Microsoft has done a great deal this past year in terms of RROD's and that 33% figure dropped by over half since then.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so I just got the RROD and i makes me very very sad

Whats the best way to handle this?


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 16, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ok so I just got the RROD and i makes me very very sad
> 
> Whats the best way to handle this?



Send it back to Microsoft.

As for the price drop, i heard this also, a co-worker told me this when i asked him he said he will be waiting 1 more month because the price will drop from $20-100. not exactly sure but it will.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 16, 2008)

its just a "rumored" price drop


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 17, 2008)

Lord Genome said:


> Ok so I just got the RROD and i makes me very very sad
> 
> Whats the best way to handle this?



Cry.  And take a picture of it-your 360 may come back rather dirty.  Mine did, so I had to wipe it down with a damp cloth.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

who here's getting Battlefield Bad Company? I think I´m picking it up on release day 
I didn´t think it would be that fun, seeing some videos and shit I was unimpressed. but playing the demo convinced me otherwise 


RIght now I´m busy playing GTA IV and Beatiful Katamari, lovely games


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2008)

I still think it's BS to have a Battlefield and NOT release it for PC.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 17, 2008)

haha yeah, I was a bit surprised at that actually. not that I care that much, I only play Mount & blade and Total war 2 on my computer nowadays ~~


----------



## Taki (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey just wondering, is it possible to use a bluetooth headset (MGS4 edition) on the 360?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 17, 2008)

no its not


----------



## Taki (Jun 17, 2008)

Damnit. Its the coolest looking headset out there.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the best cooling fan to get for the 360?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2008)

Battlefield had me until I heard about the gun buying bullshit, which I should have expected.

Pity, the sound in that game is just fucking awesome too :/


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2008)

There are only a few guns left to buy, because of the shitstorm that was thrown at EA (what a surprise there, eh) after it was announced you had to pay for them.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> There are only a few guns left to buy, because of the shitstorm that was thrown at EA (what a surprise there, eh) after it was announced you had to pay for them.



Still fucking stupid, and totally kills any feeling I have for the game. Here's hoping for a PC port


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Battlefield had me until I heard about the gun buying bullshit, which I should have expected.
> 
> Pity, the sound in that game is just fucking awesome too :/



they removed that. ~~
all guns are unlockable (for free). I think it even says so in the demo ~~


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 18, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> So guys, I just got the red rings of death on my 360. For the second time, how should I deal with Microsoft now?


I don't know if anyone knows about this, but there is a temporary fix for the Red ring of death, just take two towles and wrap them around your 360 then wait an hour your 360 should be up and running but for only a little bit.

The long term solution would be to send it back to Microsoft.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 18, 2008)

the towel trick is actually kindof old now.......


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2008)

I thought the towel trick was the way to _induce_ the RRoD on the hardware, seeing as that's where the 3-years warranty goes to.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2008)

News of COD5



I might actually get COD5 on the day it releases. This shiit sounds badass


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks good. When you sending me your XBOX 360?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 18, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks good. When you sending me your XBOX 360?



When I take control of Liberty City and bang Malorie.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 18, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> What's the best cooling fan to get for the 360?



Don't get the one that plugs into the back of the 360.  There have been some cases where the fan shorts out the power socket and MS will void your warranty service if they found out you used one of those fans.  It will even leave burn marks around the port on the 360.  The fans could also drawn needed power from the 360 to power the fan.



Jotun said:


> Battlefield had me until I heard about the gun buying bullshit, which I should have expected.
> 
> Pity, the sound in that game is just fucking awesome too :/



No need to fear, they are unlockable through different means.

Sniper - Pre-order the game
Machine Gun - Sign up for the news letter
Uzi - Play the Demo and get to rank 4
Assault rifle - Become a Veteran
Shot Gun - Check players stats online 
Link


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm not going to bother with CoD:WaW, simply because of the fact that it has NO IW.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 18, 2008)

Niko Bellic said:


> News of COD5
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually get COD5 on the day it releases. This shiit sounds badass



The most badass WW 2 game ever, I think so.I think the online play appeal will suffer due to the age of the weapons and places that willl be used.COD4 was modern and looked good.So I might actually get it on the first day too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2008)

Again, CoD4 =/= CoD:WaW. The former, and CoD1 and 2, were developed by Infinity Ward. The latter and 3 were/are made by Treyarch.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 18, 2008)

Point?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not going to COD5 because they simply cannot tear themselves away from the World war 2 stuff... I mean come on, its getting a little old, I doubt the game will sell nearly as well as COD4 has and probably not be as compelling / great.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I doubt the game will sell nearly as well as COD4 has and probably not be as *compelling* / great.



_Compelling_, one of the most often used words when it comes to game reviews.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 19, 2008)

Actually, I might get CoD:WaW? for the 4 player co-op.

Everyone keeps telling me different things about Battlefield. Bottom line, that ship has already set sail. I think I used the wrong phrase, but who cares 

I am curious to see how it plays and looks. CoD3 did actually have nice online if I remember.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2008)

I might get the new Cod, but I´m a bit disappointed by the fact that they went back to WW2 -__-

BiA will fill all my ww2 shooting needs, mostly sunce BiA features a cool squad system and a cover system. I think COD should have sticked with "present day war" and maybe just switch countries or something ~~


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

They should move to semi-future warfare. Ya know, kinda like how 'tis in MGS.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 19, 2008)

they should move to space battles and call it CoBw (*Co*wboy *B*ebop *W*ars)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2008)

guys, can you do me the favour of "negging" me *on Live* with the "offending username?" or whatever it?s called, I want to change it before I go crazy with hearing everyone trying (and failing horribly) at pronouncing it 

gamertag is: mishamael

and I don?t want it anymore


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2008)

Should've thought of that before making it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 19, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> guys, can you do me the favour of "negging" me *on Live* with the "offending username?" or whatever it?s called, I want to change it before I go crazy with hearing everyone trying (and failing horribly) at pronouncing it
> 
> gamertag is: mishamael
> 
> and I don?t want it anymore



it wont work....just because people will file complaints...it wont work...the security team of live inspect all complaints to decide if its acurate or not. And unfortunatly, its not deemed offensive for a forced name change...im sorry but you will have to pay the 800 MS points to change it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2008)

godamnit.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 19, 2008)

yeah sorry.....its what happens when i sit on the xbox forums...i know all sorts of useless shit about the console and the service with it...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 19, 2008)

well, that can have its uses too


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 19, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> it wont work....just because people will file complaints...it wont work...the security team of live inspect all complaints to decide if its acurate or not. And unfortunatly, its not deemed offensive for a forced name change...im sorry but you will have to pay the 800 MS points to change it



I have been temp banned from XBL twice for an offensive bio, with nothing offensive in it.  The worst part is, is after the first ban, my bio, name, motto, and location was replace with something generic by XBL.  So when I was banned a second time, I called them up and they told me my bio was offensive.  I even tried to tell him that my entire bio was replaced by what they had put there.  He said there was nothing he could do, and I asked him if they actually investigate these complaints, and he told me no, it is an automatic thing.

Plus I have had a few people on my friends list get their name changed that way.  Although I believe things could have been done differently sense then.  I was temp banned last year.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 19, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I have been temp banned from XBL twice for an offensive bio, with nothing offensive in it.  The worst part is, is after the first ban, my bio, name, motto, and location was replace with something generic by XBL.  So when I was banned a second time, I called them up and they told me my bio was offensive.  I even tried to tell him that my entire bio was replaced by what they had put there.  He said there was nothing he could do, and I asked him if they actually investigate these complaints, and he told me no, it is an automatic thing.
> 
> Plus I have had a few people on my friends list get their name changed that way.  Although I believe things could have been done differently sense then.  I was temp banned last year.



A couple of my friends tried to hack live, got caught, and had their names changed to "Itri3d2hackandwa5CAUGHT" and "Cheaty Mccheater".They also got embarrasing signs and symbols in their bio saying they cheated.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 19, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> A couple of my friends tried to hack live, got caught, and had their names changed to "Itri3d2hackandwa5CAUGHT" and "Cheaty Mccheater".They also got embarrasing signs and symbols in their bio saying they cheated.



needs to happen more imo


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> needs to happen more imo



LOl it has.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 19, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Don't get the one that plugs into the back of the 360.  There have been some cases where the fan shorts out the power socket and MS will void your warranty service if they found out you used one of those fans.  It will even leave burn marks around the port on the 360.  The fans could also drawn needed power from the 360 to power the fan.



Are there certain ones that did that or all of them?  Because my friend just gave me one and I don't know if I should use it or not.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I have been temp banned from XBL twice for an offensive bio, with nothing offensive in it.  The worst part is, is after the first ban, my bio, name, motto, and location was replace with something generic by XBL.  So when I was banned a second time, I called them up and they told me my bio was offensive.  I even tried to tell him that my entire bio was replaced by what they had put there.  He said there was nothing he could do, and I asked him if they actually investigate these complaints, and he told me no, it is an automatic thing.
> 
> Plus I have had a few people on my friends list get their name changed that way.  Although I believe things could have been done differently sense then.  I was temp banned last year.



first off...support hardly knows what they are talking about...so phoning them is a last resort...and whenever somebody gets banned, MS always puts "Code of Conduct" all over a persons bio reguardless of whether or not they were banned for it...if you were to ask why you were banned on the xbox forums...the first 20 responses are along the lines of "well your profile says Code of Conduct....WHAT DID YOU HAVE?!?!?" when in actuality its probably cause you were heavily using profanity and had multiple complaints about it...im not saying thats you specifically, but more along the lines of those that do get banned...

if you really want a more specific answer, PM *Stepto* through Xbox as he is the head of the Security team on Xbox live...he will be able to help you in any way, but i dunno about events a year ago, but it doesnt help but try 

reguards:
Captain Gir CUL 5


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Captain Gir, stop being so damn helpful 

My little brother is starting to get good at FPS... what should I do? 

HES ONLY 11


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2008)

Just beat Jericho and i have to say i really enjoyed the story, character/monster design, and graphics. I was let down by the guns and level design but the powers were a plus. A good game to rent or get at 15-20 like I did.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> A couple of my friends tried to hack live, got caught, and had their names changed to "Itri3d2hackandwa5CAUGHT" and "Cheaty Mccheater".They also got embarrasing signs and symbols in their bio saying they cheated.



That's awesome. Shit, I'd cheat just to get the names.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Captain Gir, stop being so damn helpful
> 
> My little brother is starting to get good at FPS... what should I do?
> 
> HES ONLY 11



lol cant help it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2008)

Tell him he can't legally play most FPS.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Tell him he can't legally play most FPS.





Well I have been making him beat me to play CoD4, which he hasn't and prolly won't until I put the game down.

I let him play Halo 3 cuz I don't care for the game. We also did some Goldeneye.

I don't think I will let him use the mic until hes like 16 though 

It's bad enough my younger bro of 16 always causes shitstorms on live. I swear I go out and then come back into my room hearing him chant "^ (use bro), Niggerachi!" I am surprised I haven't been banned or anything thats how bad he can get. I usually monitor him and tell him to stfu, then if he doesn't, I slap him upside the head while giving him the Yamato scare face.

The only reason I let him use the mic, is because he does very good accents. He does the most awesomest UK accent. He carried a convo with a guy and they bashed americans together. 

I was hoping my 11 year old bro would go the way of the RPG/Puzzle/Platformer and out grow his ADHD like I did, but he still can't beat Mickey's Magical Kingdom for the SNES or Robocop vs Terminator


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2008)

I bet my British accent is better.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I bet my British accent is better.





Which reminds me, as of late alot of brits/ukers have been going to 9/11 twin tower refrences to bash americans on CoD4 lol

"I'll crash into ur twin towers" something to that effect, I find it odd :amazed

It's either that or the fat american joke


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2008)

To be quite honest, most of them have it coming. Same goes for the tossers from France, and all of the god damn squeakers. The Americans usually just go down the 'we saved you in WWII!' route, which is a load of bull, but still.

In the end I just take to either muting them if they're on my team, or wtfpwning them in-game.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya muting is really the only way to go, though I love hearing after match bitching.

Speaking of wtfpwning...

I've been going on knife sprees in Search for shit n giggles with ACOG Skorp, Bombsquad or sometimes Stunx3, Juggathug, and Extreme Conditioning. Usually people complain about the Jugg and make fun of me cuz I'm a golden cross (my brother did all of the work during his break even though I told him I wanted to stay on a certain prestige...)
But there was actually a person who complained about ACOG on the Skorpion...

I mean I didn't even fucking use the gun lolololol. He was very serious, people on his team started making fun of him too. I just couldn't stop laughing. I started saying, "Bitch, I have Skorpion on my ACOG not the other way around "

But ya getting knifed constantly in SnD must really piss some people off


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> To be quite honest, most of them have it coming. Same goes for the tossers from France, and all of the god damn squeakers. The Americans usually just go down the 'we saved you in WWII!' route, which is a load of bull, but still.
> 
> In the end I just take to either muting them if they're on my team, or wtfpwning them in-game.


Ya?  Well we kicked your ass in the AMERICAN revolution and the War of 1812 WE CAN DO IT AGAIN 

Yeah it got to the point in XBL that I would either wouldn't use my mic or I would only use it in private chat with a friend.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

I try sometimes when I play with random people, I remember there was a guy camping with a shotgun on the roof of the house in the middle of Backlot. He was the last man standing, everyone wasted their nades in the first few secs, and when I told people to wait a sec so I could shoot him... they all go up the ladder and get shot in the face. I ended up going to the houses behind it and hopshooting him in the leg.

Some people really don't listem and 8 times out of 10 give the wrong info. "Did you kill that guy in the house?" "Ya" bang im dead. Or I'll ask if they see sum1 run out and theyl say yes, but in reality no1 ran out...

And then there's the people who are talking about everything but the match 

It was alot different in the beta and during the first month


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2008)

I usually just go out on my own in TMD and Dom, or at least let others work as a meatshield and diversion.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

It's so awesome seeing the same guy getting sniped in the same spot by the same person.

1-17 great score, I'm sure you had nothing to do with us losing the match


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 20, 2008)

My kills usually exceed 15-20, whilst my deaths never top 10. I usually end up playing better than 2:1.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

I usually end up dying from behind when my whole team is behind me and I least expect it. I also tend to get spawn deathd alot in TDM to the point where it almost feels like I am playing HQ on Shipment. I usually end up going 10/15-5ish because the game ends so fast and everyone is like 5-19 or 7-15

I have topped out at something like 36 kills and 2 deaths with the MP44. I have it as my motto, I forget.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 20, 2008)

I got beautiful katamari today =0 and I found fatal frame 2 for xbox! thank god its BC with the 36- =0


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I got beautiful katamari today =0 and I found fatal frame 2 for xbox! thank god its BC with the 36- =0



Isnt Beautiful Katamari awesome?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 20, 2008)

Are they making a sequel to Beautiful Katamari?


----------



## Akuma (Jun 20, 2008)

Beutiful Katamari is a very underated game and needs more attention. I own both of the pre games (Katamari Demacy and We Love Katamari) both great games as well as the psp versions. Great fun for a long while.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 20, 2008)

i have been a hardcore fan of Katamari Damacy since its original debut in America on the PS2...i have owned ALL the games and played them to its fullest......they need not stop here...make more......MAKE MORE CORNY STORIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well I have been making him beat me to play CoD4, which he hasn't and prolly won't until I put the game down.
> 
> I let him play Halo 3 cuz I don't care for the game. We also did some Goldeneye.
> 
> ...




LOl.The best solution is just be better than your younger brother.It is a disgrace to allow your younger brother ti beat you at videogames.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well I have been making him beat me to play CoD4, which he hasn't and prolly won't until I put the game down.
> 
> I let him play Halo 3 cuz I don't care for the game. We also did some Goldeneye.
> 
> ...




LOl.The best solution is just be better than your younger brother.It is a disgrace to allow your younger brother ti beat you at videogames.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jun 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well I have been making him beat me to play CoD4, which he hasn't and prolly won't until I put the game down.
> 
> I let him play Halo 3 cuz I don't care for the game. We also did some Goldeneye.
> 
> ...




lol.THe best solution is to just be better than him.It is a disgrace for a younger brother to beat an older brother at videogames.Only when the time is right and his training is complete, can he truly fight you.Anyways if you lose you are a disgrace.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol triple post?!

He hasn't beaten me. He will get a kill or 2 in when I try to assassinate him or knife him. He's taken a liking to no scoping, he will be awesome in a few years


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 21, 2008)

Are there any fans in particular that are really good or you would suggest for me to buy?  I already know that I shouldn't get the ones that plug into the back.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 21, 2008)

^ I do not have any fans and my 360 has been fine for 2 years 0_0 *knocks on wood* 

if you have one of the newer models (falcons) you do not need to worry about it.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2008)

So... has anyone here played Grid?

The game is pretty awesome, just hard. It's going to take time to getting used to as I'm used to Initial D/WMMT type of speed and phsyics right now.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> :
> 
> I was hoping my 11 year old bro would go the way of the RPG/Puzzle/Platformer and out grow his ADHD like I did, but he still can't beat Mickey's Magical Kingdom for the SNES or Robocop vs Terminator



I still haven't beaten either of those and I've been trying for like 10 years. Put him on something easy like Mario World or Yoshi's Island. Mickey's Magical Quest is the devil.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I still haven't beaten either of those and I've been trying for like 10 years. Put him on something easy like Mario World or Yoshi's Island. Mickey's Magical Quest is the devil.



I beat that game when I was 4  Hardest thing about that is no saving and the cliffs level.

Mario World he always gets stuck on ghost houses, Yoshi's Island is much harder than all those games imo. So many things you can miss, and you really have to keep an eye out for stuff.

I rented Bully for 360 and he keeps getting busted after kissing this fat chick lol

He's kissed her like 10 times and we can't stop laughing.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I beat Mario World when I was like 5. . . But I still can't beat Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya it took endurance, but eventually I got the hang of it. I think the only game I had and wasn't able to beat for the SNES was AvP. I could get up to like the second level and that was it lol.

Funny seeing 5 dollar rewards for missions on Bully xD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 22, 2008)

Why can't have these discussions threads stickied


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 22, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I rented Bully for 360 and he keeps getting busted after kissing this fat chick lol
> 
> He's kissed her like 10 times and we can't stop laughing.



How is Bully?  Is it worth buying or renting?


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So... has anyone here played Grid?
> 
> The game is pretty awesome, just hard. It's going to take time to getting used to as I'm used to Initial D/WMMT type of speed and phsyics right now.



Is it as good as burnout?  That's probably one of the few racing games I like.



forgotten_hero said:


> How is Bully?  Is it worth buying or renting?



It's like juvenile GTA, it's hilarious, the story is pretty good and gameplay is pretty cool.  I rented it once couldn't finish it, and never tried again, but I'm a softcore GTA fan so I only had about 20 % in the one week.  But if your a diehard GTA fan though, I'd recommend buying it, or renting it 2-3 times to beat it.


----------



## Taki (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone play Gears of war on LIVE? I might need help on the whole Co-op campaign on Hardcore mode.


----------



## MueTai (Jun 22, 2008)

How much did your Xbox cost after all was said and done? (By that I mean after you bought the console + 4 controllers + games).

I bought a Wii for a few reasons, but one of them was that it is "cheaper" than the Xbox and PSIII.  Well after they rang up the console + 4 remotes + 2 nunchaku + 2 games it came out to over $500.


----------



## Taki (Jun 22, 2008)

MueTai said:


> How much did your Xbox cost after all was said and done? (By that I mean after you bought the console + 4 controllers + games).
> 
> I bought a Wii for a few reasons, but one of them was that it is "cheaper" than the Xbox and PSIII.  Well after they rang up the console + 4 remotes + 2 nunchaku + 2 games it came out to over $500.



360 Halo 3 Edition: $400
Wireless Network Adapter: $100
Wireless Router: $50
Halo 3: $60

Having the ultimate gaming expirience day in and day out: Priceless


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 22, 2008)

Taki said:


> Anyone play Gears of war on LIVE? I might need help on the whole Co-op campaign on Hardcore mode.




 crap...i just finished letting my friend use my gears yesterday...
I could of helped out


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2008)

Taki said:


> 360 Halo 3 Edition: $400
> Wireless Network Adapter: $100
> Wireless Router: $50
> Halo 3: $60
> ...



Wait, the fucking Halo 3 edition of the 360 doesn't come with Halo 3? Why the hell is it $50 dollars more then?


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Wait, the fucking Halo 3 edition of the 360 doesn't come with Halo 3? Why the hell is it $50 dollars more then?


The kick ass bronze disk drive?  Not really.  Microsoft just knows there are people out there who would pay for it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> The kick ass bronze disk drive?  Not really.  Microsoft just knows there are people out there who would pay for it.



Well, I thought it looked ugly anyway.

[YOUTUBE]2UCfBDesTfs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sakuragi-Kun (Jun 23, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Well, I thought it looked ugly anyway.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2UCfBDesTfs[/YOUTUBE]



wtf? why was the Xbox upside down?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> How is Bully?  Is it worth buying or renting?



Hmm, well it is pretty fun. A great rent, prolly a good buy if you find it around 20 bucks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I'm getting a little more used to Grid's phsyics.

Still hard as hell game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 23, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I got beautiful katamari today =0 ...


great! then you can kick my ass at it  
I suck, it takes at least 2-4 tries before I finish a level, and I always get a freaking low score (the King is not happy about my performance) I got a decent score like....twice and that?s it


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 23, 2008)

^i beat the game in one run WITHOUT having to replay a level over again......IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 23, 2008)

Got Alone In The Dark Tonight. Pretty fun


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there any point in doing the Prestige Mode in CoD 4?


----------



## Taki (Jun 23, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there any point in doing the Prestige Mode in CoD 4?



No, but some of the symbols are cool looking.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 23, 2008)

So all it does is give you new badge symbols when you get promoted to the next rank?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

prestige is just going through the leveling up process over and over again....its sadly a sign of devotion towards the game....i have gone once through prestige and i need to do it again cause i hate the symbol that i have currently...


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

Prestige is pretty much just for "prestige" lol

I wanted to stay on 5 stars, then my bro prestiged us until we eventually got Golden Cross. Wasn't really hard either, since I mainly just used MP5 then the AK74u. The only perk I missed when we prestiged was Dead Silence.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> ^i beat the game in one run WITHOUT having to replay a level over again......IT WAS FUCKING AWESOME!!!



get the fuck out of here!  (not literally)


----------



## MS81 (Jun 24, 2008)

funny how I had trouble with "path of a warrior" I'm playing on Mentor it's easier.

I guess I'm used to the mechanics of the game.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

They just throw more enemies at you.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 24, 2008)

Alone in the dark looks very interesting, though it's got some pretty horrible reviews.

You'll have to give an in depth review Crazy. 

I'm tempted to get it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, I got that Spiderwick Chronicles game today real cheap, my girlfriend talked me into it 

is it any good? XD


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

Video Game movie isn't it?



I think I rented that for my little sister a few weeks ago.

Edit: Movie Video game


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah, I haven´t seen the movie though 

did your sig just turn red instead of orange?


----------



## Jotun (Jun 24, 2008)

lol mindfuck 

I changed the color and size. It looks better now imo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I kinda liked the orange though. better size now though 

BiA: Hells Highway in two months


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Alone in the dark looks very interesting, though it's got some pretty horrible reviews.
> 
> You'll have to give an in depth review Crazy.
> 
> I'm tempted to get it.



Will do tomorrow


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

so who else got Bad Company??

i just picked it up today!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I´m gonna pick it up when it´s released here (26th) let´s hook up on it sometime ^^


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

lol...im not on live very much anymroe......im actually kindof pissed off at EA right now..im trying to aquire the other 3 weapons from the website, 1 is for signin up with the newsletter...i did, NOT working..i wont even get a confirmation email.....2) play the demo and reach rank 4 (ill do it later) and another one is to register and look up online scores....unfortunatly, i have to link my gamertag and FOR SOME UNKNOWN REASON, its already linked to another account WTF?!?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

heh ok. the registration thing worked for me, got rank 4 on the demo too 
not done that other thing yet though >___>

brb


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

i got the battlefield veteran without realizing it.....gotta love Battlefield 2 MC which was a great game too...my fav online game for PS2

edit: got the sniper for preorder...and i finally got the email for the other code from the newsletter or something


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

aight. I don´t know where to check my online stats. I can just find my 'soldier' profile after registering and linking my gamertag to the account >__>


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

the only guns i was wanting anyway was the sniper rifle which i preordered and got....and the submachine gun for the newsletter....i got that and also an assault riffle for playing a previous battlefield game....so im fine with what i have!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

I bet 

can´t wait 'till I get the game 
blowing stuff up has never looked so good :}


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

so officially....this game is the shit...its fucking awesome!!!! and exploding buildings, who would have ever thought that the environment could be so indestructable!!!!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> so officially....this game is the shit...its fucking awesome!!!! and *exploding buildings*, who would have ever thought that the environment could be so *indestructable*!!!!



Contradictory much.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

so destructable...lol sorry


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck EA for not bringing this to PC.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck EA for not bringing this to PC.



no...FUCK EA for their servers being down!!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck EA for a lot of things.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

fuck EA for trying to take over Take Two!!!

but yeah...ea pretty much sucks!!
battlefield 2 MC and BC are probably the best games they have created IMO


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2008)

And skate. skate. is probably the best Skateboarding game to date.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck EA for not bringing this to PC.



while searching for a new sig..i came across this article..


i thought of you for this one 



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> And skate. skate. is probably the best Skateboarding game to date.



and now they are shutting down servers....


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> and now they are shutting down servers....



Has it even been a year?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck EA for not bringing this to PC.


Ah, touche.

When you sending me your XBOX 360?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

Crazy stop =/ Kinda going on the border of annoying with that line already. 

Skate servers are getting shut down because not that many people play it anymore that's why.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Has it even been a year?





Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy stop =/ Kinda going on the border of annoying with that line already.
> 
> Skate servers are getting shut down because not that many people play it anymore that's why.



i dunno...but you know what...i can understand if playstation is shutting down PS2 game servers, but reguardless...people actually buy current gen games to play. They shouldnt shut down, not at least until the next gen game comes out..then maybe we can cut original xbox games (probably not tho since original halo users might get pissed..)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Crazy stop =/ Kinda going on the border of annoying with that line already.
> 
> Skate servers are getting shut down because not that many people play it anymore that's why.


You can't stuff my dreams that easily, vile fiend.

I love XBOXs.

I won't even ask.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

lol 



Man in LO I still have alot to do  there are over 140 skills to max for each immortal, I am really close to that ( I have over 120 maxed). I should have 1100 points in that game soon enough (achievements). But with work, I have not been playing as much  only on weekends.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

^ Yea I'm getting that soon for the achievement points and what not. Loved LO, mystwalker shows that final fantasy is not the only high production JRPG out there and can still deliver high quality.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Yea I'm getting that soon for the achievement points and what not. Loved LO, mystwalker shows that final fantasy is not the only high production JRPG out there and can still deliver high quality.



exactly....great story and all!!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

I still read the dreams to 0_0 they are really good, I hope they do more of that stuff.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ Yea I'm getting that soon for the achievement points and what not. Loved LO, mystwalker shows that final fantasy is not the only high production JRPG out there and can still deliver high quality.



That was proved on PS2 even before LO. Final Fantasy has some great games but some RPGS on PS2 were just as good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

soooo...EA really doesnt know how to run a website either!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> while searching for a new sig..i came across this article..
> 
> 
> i thought of you for this one


You fuckers better buy this shit then.

It's still retarded to not release fucking BATTLEFIELD, or FPS in general, on PC prior to or even at the same date as console. =/


Vonocourt said:


> Has it even been a year?


No.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Ah, touche.
> 
> When you sending me your XBOX 360?


It RRoD'd on me a while back.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Skate servers are getting shut down because not that many people play it anymore that's why.


Tch. I really dislike EA.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 24, 2008)

Imma gonna pick LO up once it drops even the slightest in price. it looks nice


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 24, 2008)

so who else preordered the Battlefield: BC game?? there is a pandemic on the xbox forums about how users got the wrong code from the preorder...mine worked just fine and i got the sniper rifle...just wanna see if anybody else is getting it

oh and already the EA servers are bad......


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 24, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> That was proved on PS2 even before LO. Final Fantasy has some great games but some RPGS on PS2 were just as good.



Mmm you did not understand my post I said "High production value"  the majority of the JRPGS on Ps2 and what not where not even close to the amount of money Square of Mystwalker puts into there games. Not saying those games are good but I was pointing out that Square was the only one putting high production values into them and now that we have another company that does, I'm excited.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 24, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mmm you did not understand my post I said "High production value"  the majority of the JRPGS on Ps2 and what not where not even close to the amount of money Square of Mystwalker puts into there games. Not saying those games are good but I was pointing out that Square was the only one putting high production values into them and now that we have another company that does, I'm excited.



Oh you mean fancy graphics? Eh graphics were never important for me in rpgs. If you mean anything else then I'm not getting it. Grandia 3, Shadow hearts, and more had a better battle system then any FF. Especially grandia 3 on gameplay and shadow hearts has a better story then most FFs.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 25, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> so who else preordered the Battlefield: BC game?? there is a pandemic on the xbox forums about how users got the wrong code from the preorder...mine worked just fine and i got the sniper rifle...just wanna see if anybody else is getting it
> 
> oh and already the EA servers are bad......



It happened to my friend, so he just stole his step-brother's code and that code worked.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Oh you mean fancy graphics? Eh graphics were never important for me in rpgs. If you mean anything else then I'm not getting it. Grandia 3, Shadow hearts, and more had a better battle system then any FF. Especially grandia 3 on gameplay and shadow hearts has a better story then most FFs.



For a second I thought you said that Grandia 3 had a better story.  That would have blown my fucking mind. 

Anything with an intro like this pretty much calls for a shitty story.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah grandia 3 story was meh. But it's battle system was the shit.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2008)

Once I get another Job. I'll buy another Lost Odyssey because my 2nd disc is just not working for some odd reason.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> For a second I thought you said that Grandia 3 had a better story.  That would have blown my fucking mind.
> 
> Anything with an intro like this pretty much calls for a shitty story.
> *snip*
> ...



No wonder I don't remember anything about the game.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 26, 2008)

Is Lost Odyssey still at full price?  And is it a three disc set?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is Lost Odyssey still at full price?  And is it a three disc set?



It's four discs, and still at full price.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 26, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Alone in the dark looks very interesting, though it's got some pretty horrible reviews.
> 
> You'll have to give an in depth review Crazy.
> 
> I'm tempted to get it.



Video Review 

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=s6uOiYE6jDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay lads, big question.

SP, MP and on the whole, Battlefield: Bad Company or CoD4?

Careful now, answer can influence my repurchasing of a 360.


----------



## Slips (Jun 26, 2008)

I need a hand too looking for a few new games as I have 2 weeks off work next Friday and not a lot of plans 

So whats out these days


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Okay lads, big question.
> 
> SP, MP and on the whole, Battlefield: Bad Company or CoD4?
> 
> Careful now, answer can influence my repurchasing of a 360.


Bad Company - Fun SP, kickass MP, and some dark humor

CoD4 - kickass SP, fun MP, and linear story line

If you are more of a multiplayer type, I would say go with Bad Company. Compared to CoD4, BC offers vehicles and huge map and destructible environments.


----------



## Taki (Jun 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Okay lads, big question.
> 
> SP, MP and on the whole, Battlefield: Bad Company or CoD4?
> 
> Careful now, answer can influence my repurchasing of a 360.



Story: BF Bad Comapny

Xbox Live: Call of duty 4


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 26, 2008)

For those of you with DRM issues...the new DRM tool is out now..


----------



## Tash (Jun 26, 2008)

I just bought Bad Company, I'm loving it so far.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 27, 2008)

I know that if you pre-ordered Bad Company you can get the sniper, but if you didn't pre-order the game, is there any way you can get the sniper?  And is it still possible to get to rank four (or whatever it is) in the demo to get the other gun?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

for the sniper...nope, preorder, thats it..

as for the demo gun...i dunno if people are still playing it


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

It's just ONE sniper-rifle out of several, isn't it? The 'Find all Five' weapons aren't overpowered towards the others, are they?


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 27, 2008)

[Didn't get the special edition; that'd be bullshit if they gave advantages to people who paid more for the game.  It is EA, however.]

So, I played through the first "Mission" and part of the way through the second last night, and it's fucking badass as hell (three vulgarities of awesome).  One of the complaints that kept recurring in Gaming reviews was the "stab 'n heal" option with your Medicine Doohickey -- it's not plausible at all, but neither is hiding after taking machine gun fire and being fine five seconds later (lol CoD4); and it's not like it makes the game incredibly easy, you scramble around just trying to find somewhere to stab yourself only to find yourself trying to do it a few minutes later.  The battles against tanks are fun and scary as hell -- you really can't hide from them anymore.  When the house you're hiding in starts falling apart and walls get blown out, you're like "This would be so fucking cool if I wasn't dying!"

There really wasn't a variety of weapons I found when playing, though.  There were a few machine guns, a shot gun and that was about it.  Driving in the tank was fun, though.  Vehicles die very easily, which is fine, 'cause you have your magica drill that can fix everything.  The artillery device was easily the most fun thing I used during the campain; just calling down the rain was awesome, watching house and tanks explode. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Tash (Jun 27, 2008)

The Medicine Needle really doesn't bug me at all. I never got what the disappointment is with easy Health fixers in games. But I agree with Boskov, fighting the tanks is fucking amazing, there's a certain satisfaction you get after finding the Rocket Laucher and just raining sweet hell down on the tank. Vehicles don't do much for me though, the trucks are alright, the tanks are OK, the helicopters are god awful. It just doesn't compare to fighting on your feet with a gun though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 27, 2008)

infantry is the shit 

getting BF next week, brace yourselves


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's just ONE sniper-rifle out of several, isn't it? The 'Find all Five' weapons aren't overpowered towards the others, are they?



nope not at all....when you level up a rank, you get an unlock credit and you can then purchase a weapon or item to unlock and play with in multiplayer...i got an m16 and a sniper rifle which are both my primary guns.....the find all five are just average really...the sniper looks awesome, but not really good however..neither is the assault rifle..but whatever


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

m16? You god damn nub, Gir.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

heyy i look at the specs of accuracy, damage, etc.. with a gun


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

Again, you god damn nub.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

never 

at least i dont noobtube....and thank god it isnt powerful in BC rather than COD


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, you need to break open walls somehow.

You god damn nub.


----------



## Lien (Jun 27, 2008)

Davey come and play COD4 with me plz.

EDIT: Never mind, I forgot that your 360 died.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

Plus I kinda sold CoD4. =p


----------



## Felix (Jun 27, 2008)

Battlefield Bad Company is awesome
I love the gun sounds


----------



## Jotun (Jun 27, 2008)

So, my younger bro got Rockband as a late bday present. The Rockband guitar sucks, really bad. It's even worse that I can't use it on any of the GH's.

The drums really kick ass though, mine mainly as of now 

Edit:

Yes if I have anything to say about the new Battlefield, it's that the sound is the best I have ever heard in any FPS.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah i hate the rockband guitar...thats why i only use the guitar hero guitar


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

Gir is m16 nubtuber.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 27, 2008)

call of duty 5 soon to be out!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

No, no it's not. =p


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2008)

Rainbow Sprinkles. XD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Bad Company worth the sixty bucks?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 27, 2008)

hellz fucking yeah!!!


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2008)

If you are a shooter fan.

I'm going to have to second the consensus about the sound in BC; it's fucking perfect.  On my crappy TV, it sounds awesome, with a surround sound system it'd be incredible.  Firefights in building are hella loud, and the reverb is crazy realistic.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm gonna have to wait on the 360. It's sold out everywhere, no new consoles in stores till three weeks from now. =/


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2008)

BOOO

That's some Wii shit right there.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2008)

That's exactly what my mate at the gameshop told me. XD


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 28, 2008)

So, you've decided on a 360 over a PSP; or is the lack of availability concerning the former the deciding factor in aquiring the latter?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2008)

PSP over 360, actually. xD

But yes, PSP I can get instantly and it'll be very versatile, but thanks to Moe I'll be able to afford both and just get the 360 in three weeks. xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 29, 2008)

So I was about to buy Bad Company, but the last copy at GameStop was opened, so I didn't want to buy that copy.  Now, I have to wait at least a week until they get their next shipment.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2008)

Can anyone list a few GOOD upcoming games for the 360?

All I can think of is Tales of Vesperia, Gears of War 2 and that's it.

I'm thinking about selling my 360 because I can't think of any good exclusives coming up. Please tell me I'm wrong.  I actually don't want to sell it, but I want to afford a PS3. I love my 360.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Fable 2 comes to mind.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fable 2 comes to mind.



I forgot about Fable 2! Shame on me. 
Fable 2 is now added to my little list.

Any more?


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 29, 2008)

Personally I would put Too Human on that list too. Looks pretty awesome from what has been shown so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Too Human gameplay still looks like shit, though. =/


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> I forgot about Fable 2! Shame on me.
> Fable 2 is now added to my little list.
> 
> Any more?



There's a list on NeoGAF: 

First and second post. Non-exclusives were included as well, but it will give you a picture of what's headed towards the 360 in 2008. Some of them have already been released of course, and the list is not complete.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Age of Conan - Hyborian Adventures (Only On Xbox)

Yeah, no.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jun 29, 2008)

Last edited by goldenpp72 : 01-09-2008



-edit- 

A better list can be found here.

[#] Star Ocean: The last Hope
[#] Beyond Good & Evil 2
[#] Bayonetta 
[#] Metronome
[#] Velvet Assassin
[#] Saboteur
[#] Alan Wake
[#] Fable 2
[#] Fallout 3
[#] Prototype
[#] Mirror's Edge
[#] Deus Ex 3

Most of them are not 360 exclusives or just Microsoft exclusive.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2008)

Good lord, Bad Company Online is fucking awesome.  It actually feels like a battle field: Tanks are bombarding the buildings while infantry are running past them; using tanks as cover as they blow through the enemy on the bridge, as you pick them off with your sniper.  There are some fucking tactics to this game, if the enemy is smart enough.  Artillery, Tanks, Helicopters... it's so crazy and yet manageable at the same time.

I was kinda miffed about only having one game type, but it was still awesome.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 29, 2008)

I have yet to get Bad Company, but I will whenever I got to the store. I'm still mad that it's not out for PC, I mean that's what all the other fucking battlefield games are on.


----------



## Fang (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to fucking kill this Microsoft rep if I ever get my hands around his neck.

" What color is the red ring your describing on your Xbox 360? "


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 29, 2008)

who else really really badly wants final fantasy 13 on xbox?


----------



## Tash (Jun 29, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I'm going to fucking kill this Microsoft rep if I ever get my hands around his neck.
> 
> " What color is the red ring your describing on your Xbox 360? "



Seriously? If so, lol. Xbox customer service is pretty sucky though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> I'm going to fucking kill this Microsoft rep if I ever get my hands around his neck.
> 
> " What color is the red ring your describing on your Xbox 360? "


XDDDD


FinalDragon13 said:


> who else really really badly wants final fantasy 13 on xbox?



...

FF XIII will prolly be shit, anyway.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

Final Fantasy 13 will be a system seller for the ps3 and MS reps are fucking a bunch of drones with no sense of self.

P.S. Fed Ex fucking sucks, suppose to have my 360 2 weeks ago, they came like 3 times in a row but when no one was home to sign for the package and they don't come in a time where ppl are home only when they arrive in the area watever that time is. So now that gonna have to send it back to MS so they can reship it again to my address. Good thing I have my PS3 MGS4, The Show 08, and Warhawk to hold me over. Need to get a hold of some blu rays though.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 29, 2008)

I gave up on FF a long time ago.

I need Mass Effect 2, but I want it to be longer.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Final Fantasy 13 will be a system seller for the ps3 and MS reps are fucking a bunch of drones with no sense of self.


Sales =/= quality. FF will only sell because of name-value, not because of the quality of the game, the story, etc. See FF X for this.

Plus no one in their right mind should give a shit about your opinion. 


Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I gave up on FF a long time ago.
> 
> I need Mass Effect 2, but I want it to be longer.



I concur on both point about ME2.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Sales =/= quality. FF will only sell because of name-value, not because of the quality of the game, the story, etc. See FF X for this.
> 
> Plus no one in their right mind should give a shit about your opinion.
> 
> ...




You really are an asshole, enough said. What a loser.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Go play Halo 3 and blog it, little boy.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 29, 2008)

Have you guys already seen the new PURE videos?

[DLMURL]http://sebkiller-infos.over-blog.com/article-20817851.html[/DLMURL]

The graphics are , the draw distance is  and the sense of speed is . 
It looks like a buffed up SSX with quads. 

I'm wondering if it'll be online though (probably), and, if so, with how many players.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Meh, I'm not going to bother with PURE, I have a feeling I'll get tired of it rather easily.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Meh, I'm not going to bother with PURE, I have a feeling I'll get tired of it rather easily.



The same feeling I have towards you :amazed


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

You still rather lack wit, little boy.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FF XIII will prolly be shit, anyway.


You hope it will be.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Take a look at FF X, X-2 and XII, chances are it will be. Squeenix executives said no more innovative and original games, remember?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone have know how to mod a 3-fix-me to prevent RROD? I think I'm about to get another.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

Get a new one and register it at M$. Falcon chip set has supposedly far lower rates of RRoD, plus the three-year warranty.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Does anyone have know how to mod a 3-fix-me to prevent RROD? I think I'm about to get another.


Never turn it on. In all seriousness,

Buy:

Qty - 8 Machine Screw Pan - Phillips 5 x 10mm (DR# - 313) UPC - 030699 801282
Qty - 16 Flat Washer Nylon #10 (DR# - 610) UPC - 030699 869381
Qty - 16 Flat Washer Steel / ZINC Plated 5mm (DR# - 606) UPC - 030699 363087

Follow:

Link removed


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 29, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Get a new one and register it at M$. Falcon chip set has supposedly far lower rates of RRoD, plus the three-year warranty.



3 yr warranty is for all consoles ONLY with the RROD tho and this november is when release consoles are not covered by the RROD...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 29, 2008)

That's why I said Falcon. =p


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 29, 2008)

i know..i bought my console on may 31st of 2007 so im just over a year on it


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2008)

The list provided by Dan Hibiki was really great!

I think I'll keep my 360 for now and buy a PS3 in a month or two. 
I *have* to play MGS4 and Tekken 6.

I'm not that hyped about FFXIII though. Totally avoided XII! If XIII will be like XII, I'll avoid that one too. It just didn't appeal to me. Kingdom Hearts 3 sounds interesting as well.

But this is a 360 thread, so enough with my PS3-talk.

I'm still most hyped about Fable 2 and Tales of Vesperia (looks like some classic Grandia gameplay)
I presume Halo Wars will be a typical moneymaker. Just got a famous name and sells like shit. Yes, shit sells good. That's one thing I've learned by being a gamer.


----------



## beads (Jun 29, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Never turn it on. In all seriousness,
> 
> Buy:
> 
> ...


And void that fancy 3 year warranty? No thanks.

But I'm very happy with my 360. I'm getting Bad Company soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

beads said:


> And void that fancy 3 year warranty? No thanks.
> 
> But I'm very happy with my 360. I'm getting Bad Company soon.


That's the downside to it. I wouldn't do it personally, but mystictrunks wanted to know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 29, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> The list provided by Dan Hibiki was really great!
> 
> I think I'll keep my 360 for now and buy a PS3 in a month or two.
> I *have* to play MGS4 and Tekken 6.
> ...



Halo wars is created by Age of empires creators. meaning i have alot of faith in this project.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 30, 2008)

I recently got back into GRAW 2 (online)... it´s actually really fun 
another upside is the fact that older/more mature people seem to populate the servers xD

I have a question though. if I play two player splitscreen and go online (for example in Graw 2 or halo 3) can I use two headsets (one each)? 
it´s kind of annoying to have to repeat all the information to the other player all the time XD


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

AWRITE.
I'm finally back.
Probably no one remembers me. But aw well.
So I'm sending in my 360 to Microsoft, 'cause it's having some loading problems and is scratching discs. Wasn't a big problem, it would just scratch them gradually, and it wasn't anything some Brasso buffing couldn't fix.
But I figured since I'll be going around to a few places in the U.S. for a while, I might as well send it in 'cause I won't be able to take it with me and all that anyway.
But man, I have about a week and a half before I leave, and I have nothing to do but play my PS2. Hah. I so wanna play some GTA or TF2 or something.
But I suppose it's for the best. Saves me the trouble of sending it out with everything else while I'm moving to SF. Less shit to send, less money spent. Hah.
I'm hoping they end up sending me another 360 with a Falcon chip.

Regardless, I suppose I'll actually start a conversation of sorts.

What does everyone think is in store for the 360 at E3?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jun 30, 2008)

Need to buy a friend a 360 game for his birthday. Any recommendations for the current releases?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I recently got back into GRAW 2 (online)... it?s actually really fun
> another upside is the fact that older/more mature people seem to populate the servers xD
> 
> I have a question though. if I play two player splitscreen and go online (for example in Graw 2 or halo 3) can I use two headsets (one each)?
> it?s kind of annoying to have to repeat all the information to the other player all the time XD



guest: no, only 1 headset

their own separate gamertag: yes they can too use a headset


----------



## beads (Jun 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I recently got back into GRAW 2 (online)... it?s actually really fun
> another upside is the fact that older/more mature people seem to populate the servers xD



Halo has become a lot more enjoyable since COD4 came out also.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

Are any new games coming out that are any good?


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Are any new games coming out that are any good?



Not that I know of.
It seems like there's a bit of a month-or-two drought of games on all systems. Or at least, it does for me.
I'm just kind of hoping it's a calm before the storm sort of thing before some big news at E3.


----------



## BAD BD (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Not that I know of.
> It seems like there's a bit of a month-or-two drought of games on all systems. Or at least, it does for me.
> I'm just kind of hoping it's a calm before the storm sort of thing before some big news at E3.



When is E3?


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> When is E3?



July 14th. It'll be going on 'til the 17th.
Can't wait. :3
Wonder what Microsoft has up its sleeve.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 30, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> AWRITE.
> I'm finally back.
> Probably no one remembers me. But aw well.
> So I'm sending in my 360 to Microsoft, 'cause it's having some loading problems and is scratching discs. Wasn't a big problem, it would just scratch them gradually, and it wasn't anything some Brasso buffing couldn't fix.
> ...



Micro themselves? Prob show some halo war footage *Can't wait* but most of the ending will be whoring out gears 2 which will suck and ruin my XBOX 360 E3 experience.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 30, 2008)

WOO...ROCK BAND 2 CONFIRMED!!!!



but damn, weezer isnt on the top 10 list 
as for the buzzcocks which is, they better do Orgasm Addict as its my fav song by them


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 30, 2008)

I'll really be impressed with Rock Band/Guitar Hero when they actually put some _difficult _songs on there -- none of this pop rock easyness, we need the hyper technical, the sporadic and the generally unmelodic to rip apart all those players.

No, not Dragonforce.  Wall of Notes syndrome is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Micro themselves? Prob show some halo war footage *Can't wait* but most of the ending will be whoring out gears 2 which will suck and ruin my XBOX 360 E3 experience.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. They'll probably just show off Gears 2 and their Wii knock-off, which will most likely take up a crap load of time in their conference. A bit bummed about that.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

They are going to start of with the obligatory statistics and charts then announce their current casual plans (Lips included).  After this they will remind us how much they care about PC gaming by showing us a bunch of multi platform games and maybe a PC exclusive.  They might also reveal a revamped Games For Windows Live, but if it isn't free it will be shit again.

Then they will get on with the real shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

Mystwalkers secret project will be revealed and no its not cry on that was already revealed  though I'm sure it will be there.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2008)

60 GB 360?





> A leaked scan of an upcoming K-mart ad that shows the 20GB 360 Pro model selling for $299.99 has led many to believe that the system will see a price drop at E3. I have since received an e-mail with a copy of a communication from a usually trustworthy source that claims that the price drop is not only pending, but a 60GB Xbox 360 is coming as well.
> 
> "At E3 Microsoft will make an official announcement that we are dropping the 20GB pro console to $299... As we launch the 60GB SKU throughout July, the 20GB SKU will DISCONTINUE. You will see the new SKU on your 7/1 price list," the communication reads.
> 
> ...



First off, this is probably true considering most rumors about the actual system end up being true.  Second, how many SKUs do you think MS can go for before the end of the 360's life span.  Let's see, we're already up to at least 5 off the top of my head including this 60GB. XD


----------



## Akuma (Jun 30, 2008)

60 gb? Thats rediculous considering you dont really need that much unless you dl a shit load of games.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 30, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Halo wars is created by Age of empires creators. meaning i have alot of faith in this project.



Really? Cool!

But will this game really work on the 360? This sort of games are most suited for PC. It seems there are no plans to develop it for the PC. Just the 360.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> 60 GB 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Arcade, 20 gig, 60 gig, 120 gig.. am I missing one? Though if the 60 gig does come out then it better take over the 20 gig and the arcade.


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 30, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> 60 GB 360?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With a 60gb, MS will tie Sony in number of SKUs ;3  It's going to be a photo finish fo sho.  And yea its 4 unless you count the renamed Core (Arcade).

edit: oshit halo edition.  sorry i forgot that existed.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Arcade, 20 gig, 60 gig, 120 gig.. am I missing one? Though if the 60 gig does come out then it better take over the 20 gig and the arcade.



I'm thinking of also the Halo edition considering it's still out there.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 30, 2008)

^ Ah I forgot about that sku. That will make it 5 then 0_0


----------



## Kumoriken (Jun 30, 2008)

60GB 360 would just be overkill. :\
Not to mention I'd feel a bit ripped off, with my 20GB hard drive that I paid more for. D:


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

A 60 gig HD lets more online content onto the system if they start fading out the arcade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 1, 2008)

So, when you guys upgrade your XBOXs, when you sending me your old XBOX 360?


----------



## Fang (Jul 1, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> 60GB 360 would just be overkill. :\
> Not to mention I'd feel a bit ripped off, with my 20GB hard drive that I paid more for. D:



You can always trade in both your HD and your system to for extra money toward the new SKU.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 1, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll really be impressed with Rock Band/Guitar Hero when they actually put some _difficult _songs on there -- none of this pop rock easyness, we need the hyper technical, the sporadic and the generally unmelodic to rip apart all those players.
> 
> No, not Dragonforce.  Wall of Notes syndrome is annoying as fuck.



they should put some late period Coltrane tunes in those games (from his free jazz period). that would be crazy 

then again, they´d had to be redone for guitar too. >__>


...so, I´m changing my gamertag soon. don´t really know what I´m gonna change it to though


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 1, 2008)

So yeah... I have a 360 again. >.>


----------



## Kumoriken (Jul 1, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> You can always trade in both your HD and your system to for extra money toward the new SKU.



Hate to sound like an idiot, but what's an SKU? ._.;


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 1, 2008)

unit roughly speaking.....the sku is the number which you register your console under..


----------



## Twilit (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone recommend me a TBRPG please?

All I have right now are shooters.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Kumoriken said:


> Hate to sound like an idiot, but what's an SKU? ._.;



It stands for Stock Keeping Unit.



> Someone recommend me a TBRPG please?



Blue Dragon
Lost Odyssey
and my red headed stepchild I can't let go of, Enchanted Arms.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 1, 2008)

o geez, I'm going to rent enchanted arms but DS you love that game  not as much as PSU though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2008)

EA is pretty fun. I liked it anyway.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> o geez, I'm going to rent enchanted arms but DS you love that game  not as much as PSU though.



For as generic an RPG that was on the whole, the battle system really delivered.  As for PSU, I continue to go back to it like a crack addict.  Just wish more people played and it was optimized better for the 360.  If they re-released it with better graphics, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

I love PSU to death, but I find myself playing older versions. I progressed too far on a diff account on my 360 and everytime I feel like playing on my main account, I end up playing something else lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, I know what you mean.  I started back up recently, but totally missed out on the Maximum Attack G event where they brought back the PSO Episode 1 levels.  Supposedly, it's supposed to make a return at the end of July, but Sonic Team is fucking up like usual.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 1, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, I know what you mean.  I started back up recently, but totally missed out on the Maximum Attack G event where they brought back the PSO Episode 1 levels.  Supposedly, it's supposed to make a return at the end of July, but Sonic Team is fucking up like usual.



I never hear about these things


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there anyway to get the Red Rings of Death?  My damn cousin spilled a can of coke on my 360 and it doesn't work anymore, so I'm hoping I can get the RRoD (again) and have Microsoft fix it for free...

If not, then I guess I'll have to buy another 360.  Or can you buy warranty for it two years after it's purchase date?


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 2, 2008)

you cant force the RRoD..if you call support, they _might_ be able to repair whatever is wrong with it, at a cost tho....


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 2, 2008)

Anybody get some Soul Calibur on XBLA?  So juicy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh I thought the was bout a demo of SCIV: Now with even MORE anime, Star Wars, and odd fucking characters by Todd McFarlane.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh I thought the was bout a demo of SCIV: Now with even MORE anime, Star Wars, and *odd fucking characters by Todd McFarlane.*



Again? Necrid sucked.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Again? Necrid sucked.



One could hope. At least for stupid characters that aren't balanced for the game.

Hello, Yoda.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 2, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh I thought the was bout a demo of SCIV: Now with even MORE anime, Star Wars, and odd fucking characters by Todd McFarlane.



Oh i like Todd's shit 

edit - 
Conan Review
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=FVtXwQpLH_M[/YOUTUBE]

Incase you don't wanna watch the whole thing i give it a *6.2 *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Anybody get some Soul Calibur on XBLA?  So juicy.



yea I'm about to log on and get it now. Sucks that they took out mission mode though =/ I really enjoyed that so much 

Still the overall game (from other peoples impressions) sounds solid. So I'm going to play it now, bbl!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2008)

I got 55 out of the 200 acheivment points already on soul. Alot of them are easy though (for me at least).


With kilik my first time playing thourgh time attack, I 'm already on the top 20 on the leader boards 0_0 (18th to be exact). Getting used to the controller until I get an arcade stick. I played this game for 110 hours on the dreamcast and the top record for kilik is mine. I got 2mins 2 seconds with him alone. Yosimitsu though, got REALLY short time (under 1 min and 30 seconds once). 

Going to be fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 2, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Is there anyway to get the Red Rings of Death?  My damn cousin spilled a can of coke on my 360 and it doesn't work anymore, so I'm hoping I can get the RRoD (again) and have Microsoft fix it for free...
> 
> If not, then I guess I'll have to buy another 360.  Or can you buy warranty for it two years after it's purchase date?


Turn it on for two hours. Turn it off then turn it on again. Instant RROD.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I got 55 out of the 200 acheivment points already on soul. Alot of them are easy though (for me at least).
> 
> 
> With kilik my first time playing thourgh time attack, I 'm already on the top 20 on the leader boards 0_0 (18th to be exact). Getting used to the controller until I get an arcade stick. I played this game for 110 hours on the dreamcast and the top record for kilik is mine. I got 2mins 2 seconds with him alone. Yosimitsu though, got REALLY short time (under 1 min and 30 seconds once).
> ...



You're far from 18 now. XD

2'33"27 with Sophitia so far.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

3 seconds with Goku.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 3, 2008)

Fine. 1 second with Superman.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 3, 2008)

.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 second

with Batman Including prep time.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 3, 2008)

I heard that there aren't going to be any fatality moves in DC vs Mortal Kombat, is that true?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> You're far from 18 now. XD
> 
> 2'33"27 with Sophitia so far.



I was speaking with that character only! but yea it was my first time trying the mode out. My best time ever with him was 2:05. 

NIce sophitia score, though imo she is not as good as lizard man, they are identical to some degree but lizard man has the edge in some areas. 

I'm pissed that the top 10 overall is frekaing filled with nightmare / astgorah (I forget his name).. Its sad =/ Glad to see a Voldo and Yoshimitisu on there though. 


Since I have not played in a while I started playing on "hard" first, after an hour or two I will boost it up to ultra hard so I can get that one achievement. 


But yea donkey its great to play the game again, I'm sad there is  no online battles or mission mode  But the 5.1 sound is great!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> ;o If you are thinking about getting any of the games they are delisting, then consider it a favor if no one tells you what they are.  These games will only be the cream of the crop amongst the shit, so I really doubt you want to buy them.



I don't understand what your trying to say.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> I don't understand what your trying to say.


Uh... The only games that are getting delisted from Xbox Live Arcade are the *really* shitty ones...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2008)

Just shitty games? I hope so.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah think about it, why would they delist popular/good games?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 3, 2008)

They said they're only going to delete games on Live with a sixty-four percent rating on metacritic.


----------



## Taki (Jul 8, 2008)

Anyone out there still play Army of Two? I need co-op help killing Dalton in under 40 seconds.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 8, 2008)

how is BF bad company?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 9, 2008)

^try the demo? it´s pretty damn kickass Imo ^^
the soul calibur game is really fun, I´m thinking of buying it (it reminds me a little of Bushido blade). is there any online VS mode? EDIT: read some posts. seems there´s none


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

So, anyone think the XBLA game Microsoft is announcing at their conference *isn't* Geometry Wars 2?

Sure it's possible there will be multiple announcements for XBLA, but from the way it sounds there is going to be one auto awsm announcement.  It'll probably even come out on Monday who knows.

mmmm Geometry Wars.....


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 13, 2008)

Gears of War 2 babay.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 13, 2008)

Eww Gears of War


Yummy Geometry wars.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow what a massively disappointing price drop.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 13, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Eww Gears of War
> 
> 
> Yummy Geometry wars.



Geometry Wars is for gheys.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Geometry Wars is for gheys.


Wrong.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2008)

He has a Halo avatar, you can't accuse him of having good taste.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Wrong.


Right.


Anthony J. Crowley said:


> He has a Halo avatar, you can't accuse him of having good taste.



Fuck you.

I had a CoD4 avy but you seem to have missed that.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> I had a CoD4 avy but you seem to have missed that.


A CoD4 avatar wouldn't change anything


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> A CoD4 avatar wouldn't change anything



Considering how much Anthony sucks CoD4 balls and castrates Halo 3,it does.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 13, 2008)

lol I see what's going on here


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 13, 2008)

Hatred roaming this thread 

Nothing on 360


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 13, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Considering how much Anthony sucks CoD4 balls and castrates Halo 3,it does.



QQ more please.


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 13, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden 2.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2008)

Well.... The press conference is tomorrow. I'll probably be watching it. *_*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it's cool how Fable 2 is going to have some games on Live where you can get gold that you can use when the game actually comes out.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> QQ more please.



Why not...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I think it's cool how Fable 2 is going to have some games on Live where you can get gold that you can use when the game actually comes out.


It isn't just gold either.  According to IGN an example of another reward you get from those games would be something like unlocking the ability for your dog to do a flip or something.  As stupid as something like that could sound, it is another nice bonus considering you would have paid $10 for that arcade game.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard the arcade game was gonna be free


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

.....

I hope you're lying.. I'm forcing myself to stay awake >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

I suspected Too Human to be shit as soon as we saw Gameplay footage. The setting is awesome, but the classes seem lame and generic, and the combat like a bad God of War.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

just played the demo..not bad but like DS said it gets kinda slow in some parts


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

offline demo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 14, 2008)

okay, thanks.  

I´m itching for a new game 

Red Faction 3 seems pretty cool. I´ve never really liked the previous games.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

is it a shooter?

I've been wanting to play Lost Odyssey for a while now..maybe ill go buy it today when game stop opens up


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

ooo dling demo nao

My only problem from the vids are that the combat looks really weak. Jumpy and lamish. Also the cut scenes are pretty ugly compared to other games that have been released this year.

Should be fun to play, its going to be a trilogy and you can keep your levels from previous games apparently D:


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Roy said:


> is it a shooter?
> 
> I've been wanting to play Lost Odyssey for a while now..maybe ill go buy it today when game stop opens up



LO is a must own! Go buy it!

@too Human - I'll try it out but from pre-views/trailers it looked like shit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

FINAL FANTASY 13 IS ALSO COMING OUT FOR Xbox 360 ! HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2008)

^Yeah, I know. Just saw Microsoft's Keynote speech too. Quite the shocker. Great presentation.

Poor NeoGAF. xD


----------



## Trafalgar Law (Jul 14, 2008)

Roy said:


> I've been wanting to play Lost Odyssey for a while now..maybe ill go buy it today when game stop opens up



It´s a must buy! Love the game!

Anyway have you guys seen this: 
I really don´t care that much, as long it works well and I would prefere if it would be totally free (extra costumes), but knowing MS...

I like the Live channel, if the 8 person chat can be used in games.


EDIT: Holy shit, FFXIII to 360?! That´s too good too be true!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Party Chat seems to work for games, which is awesome.

FF13 awesome.

New SKU's moving towards bigger HDs and hopefully more HD options for games allowing seamless gameplay with such things as FF13


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

^ Well they did announce installations now


> "Play from hard drive. Copy your games from the game disc and play directly from the hard drive.  Not only will the drive not spin, but load times are quicker, as well. Of course, you will still need the disc in the tray to prove you own the game."


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah ya, I forgot. I had just read your post too 

All in all, a good day for me. I am sad to hear nothing about Left 4 Dead/Dead Space/Alan Wake though.


----------



## Ketchups (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the HDD loading thing. Certainly helps with RPG's, and if I'm finished with them, I just throw them off my HDD. 

And yeah, poor NeoGAF, they said they bought new servers to ensure a good uptime during the e3 conferences, but 500 internal server errors is all I've been getting xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FINAL FANTASY 13 IS ALSO COMING OUT FOR Xbox 360 ! HOLY SHIT!



Fuck when will FF end?!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2008)

I can barely hear my 360 when it's in idle mode [while playing XBLA games and when I'm streaming content from my multimedia PC] However, when there's a disc [DVD or game] playing, it's like a bloody 747 is taking of. Turning up the volume barely helps. I was seriously contemplating on inducing RRoD to get a new unit. Won't be an issue anymore. I'm pleased.

I will probably get that 60GB HDD expansion. We will all need one, I suppose [except for those who already have 120GB's to waste, of course]


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a 120 gig, and have used up 55 gigs since last year. It also looks like I won't need to worry about anything in the future.

<3 mah 1337


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2008)

Your l337 is noisy too, right?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't come across a 360 that wasn't noisy. Although, I have mine in an enclosed area so the sound doesn't really escape. I only hear my 360 when I am playing quiet games tbh


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2008)

By noisy, I meant a sound equal to mechanical machinery gone bad. Sure, every electronic device makes noise, but not like my 360. The noise often ruins the experience. You're lucky. : / 

Another thing I hate about my 360, is that it is impossible to use an optical cable and a non proprietary HDMI cable. I refuse to pay 50 bucks for the Microsoft one. >.>  

I don't have a receiver [with HDMI] just yet, otherwise I would have used that to channel the 5.1 sound from the HDMI cable.It is inbound though, but still at least two to three months away of becoming reality. I'm using my DVD-player at the moment. My new BRAVIA TV does support a direct optical in though, but I still can't use that with HDMI output from my 360. I'm stuck with using component, if I want optical. >.<


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 14, 2008)

I got Kane & Lynch today for real cheap, can't be bothered to open it though..might take it back.

Is it worth a play, or not?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't messed around inside my 360 at all, but does it have a normal os, that I could install vlc or whatever on and run shit through my externals on it? [and if not, could I just put an os on it and turn it into another computer to run media externals through?]

If so, could I also rip games onto my externals and play like that? Assuming I have the disc in, would it read it off of an external drive like it would from itself? Not really sure how it deals with that; I don't pay attention, I just play games. 

Been sort of slow with this multimedia console shit. I have three computers in my living room, so I never get around to playing with whatever shit boxes can do now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, fuck. 

The problem that brings the question up is that I'm too lazy to go buy enough cable to run from my router all the way across the room to my box. [don't give a flying fuck about live. Emulators take most of the drive out of arcade appeal] I was hoping I could just load up whatever installs I needed on an external and sit it on top of the box, easy peasy.

No getting around it, I guess. Wish that shit was wireless. I've had it for almost two years now, and have still yet to go buy a long enough cable.

If I was going to buy cable, I could just run one from my computer to my tv in the first place. Then again, might as well hook up live if I'm out to get cable anyways, just because it's there. Bah.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 14, 2008)

Only a handful of XBLA games are interesting. Maybe not even a handful. : / I can't be arsed with the upcoming community games either, and I haven't really bothered with this LIVE thing yet too. I've played against Davey a few times [on a Gold card trial basis], but he owned my ass every time. He took away the fun, basically. I suppose I could have a few laughs with this LIVE thing, but there's this deterrent I can't quite identify. >.> 

Lots of people wish for [or have wished for] a wireless enabled 360, but alas, it won't be fact until its successor has arrived.

I'm not really a fan of emulation, I must say. DS games, and the occasional SNES game aside.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Including Xbox Live classics:

Rez HD
Geometry Wars
Soul Calibur
Psychonauts
Metal Arms: Glitch in the System
Contra
Ikaruga
Metal Slug 3

Any I'm forgetting?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Geometry Wars 2 and Galaga Legions ;3  (probably going to be great)


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought Geometry Wars and it ain't all that.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow... Too Human demo sucked. Real bad. My fears from the videos came true. The right stick for attacking was a real bad design, and the camera turns to shit. It's not hard to manage, but everything gets real boring real fast. The menu for shit seems to take forever to pop up, and you have to do it everytime for skills and equipment.

On top of that, corny cheesy dialouge. Bad cut scenes, and the game still looks like it could be pumped up abit.

Glad I played that demo, won't be buying the game now.



> I bought Geometry Wars and it ain't all that.



That game is awesome, so awesome in fact they are making a sequel to it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Geo Wars 2 doesn't look like it offers much more than Geo Wars Galaxies going from what I saw.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

You're gonna buy it anyway aren't you DS


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG GEOMETRY WARS IS WAY BETTER THAN GEARS.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

You know, EA has been stepping up on a lot of games recently, especially when it comes to new titles. Mirror's Edge is definitely looking like some good shit, and if they will announce some things about EA skate. Deuce, I'll be a happy little bastard.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You're gonna buy it anyway aren't you DS



Only to be on top of the NF leaderboards.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't forget about Dead Space 

I don't have money for Geowars anyway


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Geo Wars 2 doesn't look like it offers much more than Geo Wars Galaxies going from what I saw.


Well, for starters it won't be a full retail product.  Anyways, XBLA hasn't gotten most of that content yet, so it will be fresh to me.

Were you able to use the gamecube controller or classic controller for twin stick shooting in Galaxies?  If not, that would also be a major advantage imo.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Were you able to use the gamecube controller or classic controller for twin stick shooting in Galaxies?  If not, that would also be a major advantage imo.


Actually, you can but the wiimote + chuck combo works better for me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Just watched the FallOut 3 gameplay footage. WANT.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Just watched the FallOut 3 gameplat footage. WANT.




Dude it reminds me so much of Oblivion,  hopefully it wont be a crappy run and gun like Gears or Halo and actually take skill to play it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I need to make a Too Human sucks sig D: Gotta save peoples dollars


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Well... The Tales of Vesperia demo was fun. The boss was a little hard. I went through potions and life bottles like a whore.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Dude it reminds me so much of Oblivion,  hopefully it wont be a crappy run and gun like Gears or Halo and actually take skill to play it.


Judging by what we've seen, you can play it run-n-gun if you want to, but the expansive nature of all the skills and traits and what not will prevent you from doing that every time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Dude it reminds me so much of Oblivion,  hopefully it wont be a crappy run and gun like Gears or Halo and actually take skill to play it.



Wait so are you saying Oblivion actually took skills to beat?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Actually, you can but the wiimote + chuck combo works better for me.


Oh right... thats much simpler dunno what I was thinking.

 imo keep the Too Human hate out of the title.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

I didn't like Oblivion too much, but FallOut 3 is looking really awesome.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Wait so are you saying Oblivion actually took skills to beat?



No it didnt I thought Oblivion was crap because of the leveling system. If you made one of your main skills alchemy and made potions all day you would get beat by rats because evything is geared to your level. If your level a stupid skill your gonna get raped. There are many games like Oblivion, Oblivion is one that I didnt like. This game was very easy if you stayed at level 1 though.



But if you read my post i never implied that. I enjoy Oblivions Genre type though, thats why I thought it looked good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

They key to Oblivion was choosing the things you'd never use as major skills.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Another game I should bring up that it reminds me of is mass effect minus powers. It looked like a free roam rpg similar to mass effect which IM ALL FOR OVER HERE.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Mass Effect was stale, please don't compare Fallout 3 to that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

FallOut 3 and ME have very different styles. FallOut 3 would be more akin to BioShock meets Oblivion or something.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck yes, DS you are my hero

SPREAD THE WORD, TOO HUMAN = TOO SHITTY


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

> Mass Effect was stale, please don't compare Fallout 3 to that.



You havent even played it jackass (fallout 3). It could be just and stale and boring as GTA4


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Why are you calling me a jackass? Simply by watching that fallout3 demo I can tell. GTA4 was a good experience, too bad you didn't enjoy it.

I was pulling off all the combos with ease, I looked up the advanced section right away. My problem with the game is that it isn't fun at all.

Not to mention free aiming with the guns feels like you're having a convulsion.

Highest score I would give that game is a 7. I really wanted that game to be good too :/


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes its just too bad i didnt enjoy a crappy ass game that actually regressed in content.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

FallOut3 is going to be fuckawesome, end of story.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> FallOut3 is going to be fuckawesome, end of story.



Yeah 

We already had this discussion as the game came out Akuma, blindly bash GTA4 as much as you want.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I was pulling off all the combos with ease, I looked up the advanced section right away. My problem with the game is that it isn't fun at all.
> 
> Not to mention free aiming with the guns feels like you're having a convulsion.
> 
> Highest score I would give that game is a 7. I really wanted that game to be good too :/




First say "Demo" because that's what it is atm. 

judge "fun" because really in this demo they did not reveal much at all. Reminds me of the blue dragon demo they dropped you half way in the game and you where like "Wtf" is going on?

Free aiming with the guns did feel awkward I do agree there, that was another 10 mins getting used to that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys chill, so much hostility  

Personally fallout 3 looks to have some awesome ideas but I need to know more about the story and such, the stupid comedic moments remind me of bioshock which i fucking HATED so i hope it's nothing like that. 

As for Too Human I'll try it later. I hear alot of mixed actions.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> First say "Demo" because that's what it is atm.
> 
> judge "fun" because really in this demo they did not reveal much at all. Reminds me of the blue dragon demo they dropped you half way in the game and you where like "Wtf" is going on?
> 
> Free aiming with the guns did feel awkward I do agree there, that was another 10 mins getting used to that.



I played the demo twice for around 45 mins. I remember seeing a spot with some ppl on IGN saying that this demo would basically be the final product. Unless they enable custom controller sets, which I remember hearing one of the devs saying they would not do, then ya. I had fun with the Blue Dragon demo, and eventually with the game.

I got the basic gist of the game, loot, runes, equipment, blueprints/create, weapon switching, ruiners, spiders, combo meters, the grenade blast with rifle weapons

The first 3 bosses or w/e I fought got stuck in spots and I was able to just shoot them without taking damage.

So ya 

DS stop being so awesome, really


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Guys chill, so much hostility
> 
> Personally fallout 3 looks to have some awesome ideas but I need to know more about the story and such, the stupid comedic moments remind me of bioshock which i fucking HATED so i hope it's nothing like that.
> 
> As for Too Human I'll try it later. I hear alot of mixed actions.



It's fucking FallOut 3, the story is bound to beat the shit out of most other RPG's (especially JRPG's).


As to Too Human: The Devs are dicks.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

It doesn't help that they have been developing this game for years. Reminds me of the Shadowrun team.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Why are you calling me a jackass? Simply by watching that fallout3 demo I can tell. GTA4 was a good experience, too bad you didn't enjoy it.
> 
> I was pulling off all the combos with ease, I looked up the advanced section right away. My problem with the game is that it isn't fun at all.
> 
> ...


You don't rate a game based on a fucking demo.  You can decide whether or not you think the demo warrants a purchase, but that's about it.

btw, 7 is two points above average.

edit: Also there is a big difference between being shit and just being average.

edit:  Excessively shitting on a game is just as bad as excessive praise.  Why do things have to be such polar extremes of "FUCKING AWSM" and COMPLETE SHIT"?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, not really. I'd say 5.5 is a pass at it's worst, but below 6.0 generally is something not worth playing unless you're generally into the genre/setting/whatever and are willing to overlook flaws. 6.0 - 6.5 is the mediocre/average range for me.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 14, 2008)

I believe Awesome is a bit of an understatement. Try: "Truth of the Gods"


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> You don't rate a game based on a fucking demo.  You can decide whether or not you think the demo warrants a purchase, but that's about it.
> 
> btw, 7 is two points above average.



I know, I was giving it the benefit of the doubt. Unless you think it deserves a lower score . I can rate the game based on the demo. Unless they make super major improvements, then ya.

It's my opinion :amazed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, this title is quite odd. Lets put this in the title shall we?



O my 













I kid DS I kid


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I love that game to death but I know where it falls short D:

It's like crack I tell you...


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, not really. I'd say 5.5 is a pass at it's worst, but below 6.0 generally is something not worth playing unless you're generally into the genre/setting/whatever and are willing to overlook flaws. 6.0 - 6.5 is the mediocre/average range for me.


Wrong, 5 is average, but our shitty industry and shitty game reviewers don't know how to rate games.  We basically rate games on a scale of 7-9.  Anything below that is regarded as complete shit by the average gamer.


Jotun said:


> I know, I was giving it the benefit of the doubt. Unless you think it deserves a lower score . I can rate the game based on the demo. Unless they make super major improvements, then ya.
> 
> It's my opinion :amazed


Wrong.  You can't give any game a score based off a demo.  You rightfully can't even give a game a score until you have "beaten" it.  All you can do until then is give impressions or, if you must, rate the vertical slice of the game they let you play with the demo.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Wrong? The gameplay is the core of the whole game, story aside. They have like one month before the game comes out?

Unless they totally remaster it then ya.


----------



## MasterChick (Jul 14, 2008)

Gears of War 2!!!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Wrong? The gameplay is the core of the whole game, story aside. They have like one month before the game comes out?
> 
> Unless they totally remaster it then ya.


You can't score an entire game based off a tiny demo.  It is a vertical slice of what could be, for all you know, a massive game.  What if half way through the game something big happens that changes everything you think you know about the game?  Take Portal for example.  The first half of the game was just hand holding basic puzzle stuff.  If it weren't for all the crazy shit that happened later on in that game, it wouldn't have gotten nearly as much praise as it did.  Maybe the base gameplay is better than what you have experience so far with Too Human, but my point is that you haven't played Too Human.  You've played a demo of Too Human.

Another comparison I could make would make is Diablo II.  What about the beginning of that game makes it any more amazing that something like Too Human?  It was a basic click fest and in the early game you start with lame ass gear and are very limited when it comes to skill choices.  As you progress the game opens up in so many different ways that you couldn't have experience if you just played the first few levels.

I wouldn't go far enough to say that Too Human will be as good as Diablo, but it could easily open up and be great in it's own right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn, it's going to be a bitch to use the "Play from Hard Drive" on a 20GB model, especially when it's really only 13.9 GB....


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Then get the 60 gb version. =p


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

I enjoyed the all of Diablo, the introduction gameplay is what drove me to buy the game.

The only way the gameplay for Too Human will be even remotely fun is how Goku said, online co op with a buddy. I have never, EVER, played a demo of a game that I hated and then played the original game...ending up loving it. It reminds me of Two Worlds almost, but Too Human is playable. 

But for a game that is geared toward being a grindfest, the demo did not entice me one bit. The only apsect of the game I can praise from the demo was the sound/score.

I'm still kind of shocked, you have to understand, I was really looking forward to this game and the demo did not deliver.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Too Human's gameplay might be forgivable if the story is decent, though. I mean, the setting they chose is great, hi-tec Viking shit, so the premise for epic is there.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 14, 2008)

My xbox died at the wrong time. Everything is being upped.  I could've handle it breaking down a month after I got it put not right before a shitload of good games floods out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> As to Too Human: The Devs are dicks.



Too Human is just a excuse so Denis Dyack can fight internet bullies.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 14, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I enjoyed the all of Diablo, the introduction gameplay is what drove me to buy the game.
> 
> The only way the gameplay for Too Human will be even remotely fun is how Goku said, online co op with a buddy. I have never, EVER, played a demo of a game that I hated and then played the original game...ending up loving it. It reminds me of Two Worlds almost, but Too Human is playable.
> 
> ...


You have to understand that I go berserk when someone "rates" a game just form playing a demo.  I'm not saying Too Human is good or bad or that you should think it is good.  I haven't even played it lol.  Just try to make our gaming community/industry a little better by not shitting on things that don't _really_ deserve it ;3

SAVE your bowel movements for only the most worthy!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> You have to understand that I go berserk when someone "rates" a game just form playing a demo.  I'm not saying Too Human is good or bad or that you should think it is good.  I haven't even played it lol.  Just try to make our gaming community/industry a little better by not shitting on things that don't _really_ deserve it ;3



Well thats what the demo is for the most part. From alot of stuff I have read its either you love it or you hate it. I'll gladly eat my words if this game somehow transforms into something I want to play 



> Too Human's gameplay might be forgivable if the story is decent, though. I mean, the setting they chose is great, hi-tec Viking shit, so the premise for epic is there.



I know right, but I found myself skipping cut scenes. If you remember the corny Halo soldier chatter, they have that in Too Human, but it's much worse 

I just saw some more footage from Dead Space.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's fucking FallOut 3, the story is bound to beat the shit out of most other RPG's (especially JRPG's).
> 
> 
> As to Too Human: The Devs are dicks.




well yeah there bound to beat jrpg's stories there all exactly the same lol.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought Lost Odyssey

I'm really enjoying it so far


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> I just bought Lost Odyssey
> 
> I'm really enjoying it so far



1000 years of memories lost.Epic.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 15, 2008)

Should I buy Lost Odyssey now, or wait for the price to drop?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

^buy it now

it's worth the money.. though I bought it used so I'm trying to beat it within a week


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

I´m getting LO too soon. it does seem like an epic game and I´m finally getting into jrpgs 


in the too human demo, can´t I play the other classes at all? 
I´m gonna try the demo out one more time. I´m still undecided what I really think of the game. apart from the fact that I hate the soldiers chatter xD


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

LO is hard.... 

the first boss is already a pain in the ass it took me three tries to beat it >.>


----------



## Twilit (Jul 15, 2008)

HALP


So I got the Pro 360, 20G hard drive and such. I set up Live, and out of nowhere I'm down to 9 Gigs.

What the fuck happened?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia demo is out.  Now this is an awesome game, especially if you love the Tales series.


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

same thing happened to me when I first got my 360..

I think it uses up most of the memory and if you check your memory it wont tell you anything on where those 11gigs went


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> LO is hard....
> 
> the first boss is already a pain in the ass it took me three tries to beat it >.>



Use the Officail LO thread  Alot of tips in there from me and other players from time to time. 

I still have to beat the extra content stuff 0_0


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Tales of Vesperia demo is out.  Now this is an awesome game, especially if you love the Tales series.



oh it must have just come out then. I checked Live maybe two hours ago xD
edit: can´t find it T___T

saw the fallout 3 video 
and the new fable 2 trailer 
and the 2 new episodes of the Dead Space serie-thingie


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Its been out since E3 started 0_0 well I mean I got it at 8pm EST. 

Its not that bad but the demo is to short and atm, not feeling it like I did with ToS and ToA


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Vesperia at least warrants a rent from me. My demo glitched out on my 360 gonna redl after my bro finishes on CoD4


----------



## 8ghosts (Jul 15, 2008)

I dled vesperia weeks ago from the japanese marketplace. Does it have english voices now?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

yes it does


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

wierd. the only demo from E3 I can find is Too Human


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

did you check the new release section? :S


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Including Xbox Live classics:
> 
> Rez HD
> Geometry Wars
> ...



None of those are on my want/have list, except for Psychonauts.  These are though:

Castle Crashers
Alien Hominid HD
E4

Undertow
Switchball
Portal: Still Alive


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

so tried too human. It's ok...nothing amazing though.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm wondering if Final Fantasy XIII is also heading towards the 360. What about you guys? Are they two completely different games? Or is XIII an umbrella name for both of them, and  we will thus see Versus on the 360 as well?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> did you check the new release section? :S



yes xD
and the all demos section. and the "what?s hot section" 

can it be some timezone shit going on?


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yes xD
> and the all demos section. and the "what?s hot section"
> 
> can it be some timezone shit going on?



I doubt it =/...where do you live?


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 15, 2008)

Ikaruga is nowhere to be found....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> I doubt it =/...where do you live?



sweden 

this is so annoying. I want to try the godamn demo  X__X


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> sweden
> 
> this is so annoying. I want to try the godamn demo  X__X



oh 

well that changes things I guess..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Ikaruga got removed? Damn lucky I got the game a week and a half ago.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 15, 2008)

Dan Hibiki said:


> *I'm wondering if Final Fantasy XIII is also heading towards the 360.* What about you guys? Are they two completely different games? Or is XIII an umbrella name for both of them, and  we will thus see Versus on the 360 as well?



Dude, where the F have you been?



As for Versus... who knows, but it's still PS3 only.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Dude, where the F have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> As for Versus... who knows, but it's still PS3 only.




Sorry, I meant Versus. I know XIII is coming. I saw the announcement. I saw GAF going down in tears. Witnessed everything. 

My bad. 

Even my MSN handle says: "Make Sony Cry"

So Versus is still PS3 only. Timid exclusive? Maybe. *shrugs*


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

Exclusive till stated otherwise.

Imagine if at Tokyo game show they announced Verses was going to 360 aswell.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Can Sony even take anymore pain?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 15, 2008)

Sure they can. Their line-up is strong. Their brand name even stronger. Brand loyalty among Sony users is incredible. Sony have nothing to worry about. Well, not nothing, but yeah.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

Roy said:


> oh
> 
> well that changes things I guess..



 it seems so. 
do you think it´ll work if I change the timezone settings etc on my console? xD


----------



## BAD BD (Jul 15, 2008)

Still nothing new?

I don't like FF.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 15, 2008)

Im stoked about Star Ocean 4 and Fable 2. The whole Final Fantasy XIII on the 360 was a nice backhand to sony consoles.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 15, 2008)

So... did anyone else enjoy the ToV demo? Or was I the only one. >.>

Pretty damn fun. Just some minor problems with the battle system I found. Other than that, a great game to get next month.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Tales game are always generally good. I have never played one and been like "WTF IS THIS SHIT AHHHH"

I could see myself buying, simply because it's a fun title.

Edit:

Star Ocean 4 really looks lame to me for some reason. I don't trust them with the story. The battle system looks fun as always and the inventing system/skill system should be great too. I will prolly end up buying it like I did SO3, I said the same thing about that game too D:

Fable 2 looks good, that co op aspect just added alot more fun into the game. I lol'd when Peter started talking about stuff you could do with your friend. "Go to a bar, get drunk! chat some girls up"



That man knows how to pitch a game


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> it seems so.
> do you think it?ll work if I change the timezone settings etc on my console? xD



maybe 

or maybe it's a region thing


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 15, 2008)

Man fuck tales


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

I can respect that crazy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Did Tri ace do SO3? To my knowledge it was game arts who did it and square published it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Says Tri-Ace developed.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

hm yeah the SO trailer seemed a bit corny and reminded me a bit of ES story >___>

I want to try the ToV demo!!! 

I guess it´s a region thingie >__<


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

Make a free account with a diff region and dl the demo? D:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 15, 2008)

Is century in Europe? if so I do not think its release there


----------



## Starrk (Jul 15, 2008)

My Gamertag is Zarakira, obviously.

I need to update my Live account, though, so you won't find me, unfortunately.


GoW2 oe day before my birthday!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2008)

I really want to do that Horde mode, that and Left4Dead will be taking up all my time.

Left4Dead moreso, I have been waiting for a true FPS Zombie experience with friends.

Valve will deliver. I am slightly worried they have a different team working on the 360 version, but apparently its people who worked on the Halo games so it should be fine.

I hope it doesn't turn out like TF2 where I will have to get it for the PC


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 15, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> So... did anyone else enjoy the ToV demo? Or was I the only one. >.>
> 
> Pretty damn fun. Just some minor problems with the battle system I found. Other than that, a great game to get next month.



It was really good. Must get for sure.

SO many good games coming out.
ToV
SCIV
FFXIII
Star Ocean
Last Remnant

360 is just so good right now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

I have my doubts FF XIII will be good.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *Bungie announcement canceled by Microsoft*
> *Manhunt *
> 
> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

Maybe they like how well things turned out for them so they decided to save this ace up their sleeve for another time =\  Oh well as long as they are working on it we know it is coming.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 15, 2008)

Would you be happy if they announced Halo 4?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 15, 2008)

Halo 4?

Dear god no; thankfully, Bungie seems adamant about not continuing the saga of Master Chief.  Halo Wars looks pretty cool, though.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Edit:
> 
> Star Ocean 4 really looks lame to me for some reason. I don't trust them with the story.



Holy crap, you don't have to remind me of the "plot twist" that was SO3... wtf.  Regardless like you said, the battle system has always been awesome though in SO games.  Gimme gimme gimme.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Prolly something along the lines of more Marathon games, or another trilogy of games in the same universe. Not to do with MC though.



> Holy crap, you don't have to remind me of the "plot twist" that was SO3... wtf. Regardless like you said, the battle system has always been awesome though in SO games. Gimme gimme gimme.



Like it was all fine and dandy in the first 2 games, nothing too overboard. SO2 was at that point where the story was fine and all the game mechanics glazed your eyes over.

I won't lie, I played SO3 quite thoroughly. Secret dungeons, ridiculous levels, rigged items. But jesus the story >____________>

Also the main chars skill list was kinda meh and promoted kick spamming

The main char of 4 (a prequel lol?) looks like the alternate costume of Fayt, a blonde haired dude with his sword in almost the same exact spot. Even the chick looks the same <_<

A little more creativity please D:


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2008)

Force Unleashed still looks gorgeous from the newer tech diaries.

God I want this and Fallout 3 as well as Prototype so badly.

Does anyone else hear these complaints about the possibility of Too Human sucking though?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Would you be happy if they announced Halo 4?


Hell no.  That would probably be the worst possible thing for Bungie to announce imo.  Why bother splitting from MS to just give them more Halo?  Why talk about the multiple new IPs that were started and cancelled during the development of Halo's 1-3 just to make Halo 4?

It really _should_ be new IP time, but as long as it isn't Halo I will be content.


Mirai Gohan said:


> Force Unleashed still looks gorgeous from the newer tech diaries.
> 
> God I want this and Fallout 3 as well as Prototype so badly.
> 
> Does anyone else hear these complaints about the possibility of Too Human sucking though?


Too Human is not really a Mass Market game, so it was bound to have a lot of negative feedback from the average gamer.  It will have find an audience for itself.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2008)

They should make a sequel to Marathon.

No more Halo's.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Mirai Gohan said:


> Force Unleashed still looks gorgeous from the newer tech diaries.
> 
> God I want this and Fallout 3 as well as Prototype so badly.
> 
> Does anyone else hear these complaints about the possibility of Too Human sucking though?



Demo sucked, I predict it won't sell as much as they want it to.



> They should make a sequel to Marathon.
> 
> No more Halo's.



I think so too, but they might go fo a fresh trilogy of games in the same universe. Marathon and Halo _are_ loosely connected.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2008)

What demo are you talking about exactly?

Bare in mind my 360 has been dead for about three or four weeks now.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

The Too Human Demo.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2008)

What was bad about it? Coding/program glitches and errors, shitty game mechanics, what exactly?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Wellllll

Laggy Menu's in the demo, very easy to fix. The control scheme could have been done much better. Camera suffers alot of the time. Voice acting is alright, dialouge is pretty corny at times. Textures are just real bland. Lame Halo soldier chatter, that achieves a higher level of lame. The game gets boring pretty fast, there isn't a real kick/bang/pop to combos. The HUD is kinda clunky. Autoaim is bearly decent.

The loot system is great, and co-op could maybe boost the fun factor.

Not a game you pay full price for imo


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Is century in Europe? if so I do not think its release there



yes. I live in the region of 'gamers hell' 

free account with ze different region eeyh? 
*forgive my nooby question but how I do that?* 
just asking now instead of later xDDD


left4dead sounds pretty cool. never read about it until yesterday.

oh and the Horde mode (GoW2) sounds like the coolest new thing so far in that game 

_I has teh meating with death_


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Bungie is announcing a new halo game, probably not master chief as the main character though. Similar to what they will do for MGS.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 16, 2008)

Microsoft have pulled a hold on that announcement. In other words, there will be no announcement made by Bungie any time soon.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

I knew it had something to do with Halo lol. What a shame.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> I knew it had something to do with Halo lol. What a shame.



Huh? Don't see the problem. If Nintendo can keep putting out Mario's, and Konami with Castlevania/MGS and capcom with megaman and square with Final fantasy, what wrong with Bungie putting out another halo?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2008)

Because they seem to be ruining there franchise with each coming game, which can be said about some of the games you have listed as well.

On a different note. Has anyone tried the Tales of Vesperia demo? if so is it any good?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

He's a Halo hater of course D:

"Killzone 2/Resistance 2 ALL THE WAY BABY"


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

lol guess who just got banned from the xbox forums......me....lmao


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

People never post the details.

DETAILS GIR, DETAILS!


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2008)

More Marathon, less Halo.

Good mantra.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

they usually dont ban a CUL *5*...but i guess calling somebody a dummy is offensive


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Well that's... dumb.

So here's a question I've looked around for, but couldn't find the answer to.

What is going to happen to Themes/Gamer Pics when the Fall Update happens?

I have a sweet Bioshock theme and some stylized menu themes that I do not want to lose. Also, Avatar's are gay.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

its still gonna be there...so no worries on that...you will be able to choose between the gamerpic and avatar..but as for themes, major nelson posted a few pics earlier today to show what the themes will look like with the new dashboard..



edit: i particuarly dont care for the avatars...i just want to things with them 1) represent myself as a digital character and 2) make Kamina....to have the most GAR avatar out there


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well that's... dumb.
> 
> So here's a question I've looked around for, but couldn't find the answer to.
> 
> ...




They know they cannot get rid of them, I think you can still use them for various things but they have not said yet. It would be fullish to not use them anymore when people paid money for them. Microsoft knows that this would cause alot of people to sue them and I doubt they want that.


I wonder if they will have an option for the 2d plane xbox 360 dashboard and not just this xbox experience thing? I doubt it but still would be nice to have.


@gir

ahh thanks man


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> They know they cannot get rid of them, I think you can still use them for various things but they have not said yet. It would be fullish to not use them anymore when people paid money for them. Microsoft knows that this would cause alot of people to sue them and I doubt they want that.
> 
> 
> I wonder if they will have an option for the 2d plane xbox 360 dashboard and not just this xbox experience thing? I doubt it but still would be nice to have.



_before i got banned_..on the xbox forums...there are ALOT of mixed reviews about the new dashboard...either its really good and awesome, or just mostly absolutly horrible...i am actually looking forward to it IMO


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

What you lot think of the new 360 dashboard.

Looks better than XMB I must say.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh, thanks Gir. +rep lol

I don't like the new look really. Plus there only seems to be one overlaying background theme, whereas there was one for each blade on our current set up.

The only way I'd use the Avatar is if I could make him real fat, real tall, brown skin, and a big beaner stache. Gotta represent my inner gamer


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well that's... dumb.
> 
> So here's a question I've looked around for, but couldn't find the answer to.
> 
> ...


This new UI isn't finalized yet, but I have heard multiple reports that MS isn't just going to forget about them.  Gamerpics is easy because they are still used in most games and in a demonstration video I saw them used in Uno Rush instead of avatars like we saw in the conference.  Expect to have a choice between what you use just like with games that allow you to choose between using your vision camera or just displaying your gamerpic.  

The themes seem a bit trickier, but if you've seen the new Guide design you will probably notice that it looks very much like the blades we currently see in our dashboard.  Seems likely that the current plan would be to use your themes in the "blades" of the new guide instead of the dashboard.

Nothing is final, but that is the way I see it.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> The new dashboard will use up alot more memory.



im gonna delete alot..dont worry........but i dont mind much....its like installing vista on a new computer that used to run XP...more memory taken up, but ALOT more features are now included...


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Huh? Don't see the problem. If Nintendo can keep putting out Mario's, and Konami with Castlevania/MGS and capcom with megaman and square with Final fantasy, *what wrong with Bungie putting out another halo?*


Did you ignore all of the posts of the previous page? I do not have to answer your question because the people here already have. Do not under any circumstances compare Halo to MGS. The MGS franchise has progressed, you cannot say the same for Halo.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

> im gonna delete alot..dont worry........but i dont mind much....its like installing vista on a new computer that used to run XP...more memory taken up, but ALOT more features are now included...



Yeah, but vista is glitchy and full of garbage =/


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 16, 2008)

im pissed at microsoft for cancelling bungies _epic_ reveal...



Tehol Beddict said:


> Yeah, but vista is glitchy and full of garbage =/



thats not what i was getting at with my analogy 

i went from a xp to vista when i got a new laptop...i have actually grown to like it...i use firefox primarily, but notice that IE crashes alot


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> You inner gamer seems like a couch potato.
> 
> I thought it looked rather good, they made sure they used all images and its pretty straight forward.
> 
> I feel they tried to cram a lot of entertainment things in though. All this 1 vs 100 and Uno crap, people wanna play real games.


I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but Uno has consistently been in the 10 ten XBLA games played each week since it came out.  Theres clearly a market for it and I look forward to how they deliver with the Xbox Live game show stuff.


Venom said:


> The new dashboard will use up alot more memory.


How would you know that?  This update isn't coming for a good while, so much of it can still change.  The blades were seriously showing their age and no discussion is necessary on how broken the marketplace was.  Change needed to happen, so let's just wait and see how they handle it.


Undercovermc said:


> Did you ignore all of the posts of the previous page? I do not have to answer your question because the people here already have. Do not under any circumstances compare Halo to MGS. The MGS franchise has progressed, you cannot say the same for Halo.


Your right.  Halo never contributed anything to the console FPS genre.  How shitty is that?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, yeah. I knew what you meant, heh.

I run vista on one of my desktops too. It's a lot more of a pain in the ass to get anything beyond the absolutely simple done, since they geared it for mass ease. That's really my main gripe. That, some incompatibilities, and weird lockups/crashes. It's not a huge thing, it's just annoying.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Did you ignore all of the posts of the previous page? I do not have to answer your question because the people here already have. Do not under any circumstances compare Halo to MGS. The MGS franchise has progressed, you cannot say the same for Halo.



I can compare what i want, thanks 

As for halo not progressing, what the fuck you call possibly the best online on a console? Not progression? Halo 2 online was excellent, and just cause you don't like it doesn't change that. 

Halo 3 kept the same great online feature, had a better story then 2, and great graphics for it's time. Not to mention a theater mode *More games need this* forge *Best builder for a game without a Mod* and 3 player co-op online. I'd say that's a progression. And if you don't like any of that that's fine, but they do progress.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 16, 2008)

I would not want halo 4, I mean they really did not do that much from halo 2 to 3 (just in multi player). I would like to see them do an RTS or something else and expand there portfolio.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I can compare what i want, thanks
> 
> As for halo not progressing, what the fuck you call possibly the best online on a console? Not progression? Halo 2 online was excellent, and just cause you don't like it doesn't change that.
> 
> Halo 3 kept the same great online feature, had a better story then 2, and great graphics for it's time. Not to mention a theater mode *More games need this* forge *Best builder for a game without a Mod* and 3 player co-op online. I'd say that's a progression. And if you don't like any of that that's fine, but they do progress.


Yeah, you can, but it won't make any sense. Call of Duty 4 online is arguably better, so that's "what the fuck I call the best online on a console". You act as if I'm talking bullshit, but look around you, people do not want Halo 4 and they agree that the Halo series has not improved. Maybe you're a fanboy of the series, that's fine, but as you can see many are not impressed.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Eh, multiplayer from h2 to h3 slid way, way backwards in terms of gameplay. A lot of the high end clans quit playing/disbanded after a few months in h3 because of it.

It slid backwards in the same way the brawl slid back the smash series, for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I would not want halo 4, I mean they really did not do that much from halo 2 to 3 (just in multi player). I would like to see them do an RTS or something else and expand there portfolio.



Expand there profilio? myth, marthon, Oni and halo are all the same? That's pretty good. Plus so much more older games. 

As for not doing much from halo 2 to 3, they did plenty and yes most went towards online. But this is the most Important feature in a shooter. Shooters are competitive. This is like bitching that street fighter didn't improve in SF2's single player. 

As for a halo rts, already being done. gonna be great. Done by the age of empire creators.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

> As for a halo rts, already being done. gonna be great. Done by the age of empire creators.


I'm not looking forward to it. DoWII and maybe C&C:RAIII for me. I'll play SCII, but I'm not good at it, or a huge fan, so... eh. HW might surprise me, but from what I've seen so far it's going to be a surprise and not and expectation if it happens.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I'm not sure if you are aware of this, but Uno has consistently been in the 10 ten XBLA games played each week since it came out.  Theres clearly a market for it and I look forward to how they deliver with the Xbox Live game show stuff.


If I wanna play Uno, I'll go buy some cards. All 3 game consoles sony, nintendo, and microsoft are focusing too much on "community". I'm speaking from my perspective I want some proper games.



Stumpy said:


> How would you know that?  This update isn't coming for a good while, so much of it can still change.  The blades were seriously showing their age and no discussion is necessary on how broken the marketplace was.  Change needed to happen, so let's just wait and see how they handle it.


I still think the new dashboard will take up more space.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Did you ignore all of the posts of the previous page? I do not have to answer your question because the people here already have. Do not under any circumstances compare Halo to MGS. The MGS franchise has progressed, you cannot say the same for Halo.



the only thing MGS progressed in was the length of the cutscenes


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, you can, but it won't make any sense. Call of Duty 4 online is arguably better, so that's "what the fuck I call the best online on a console". You act as if I'm talking bullshit, but look around you, people do not want Halo 4 and they agree that the Halo series has not improved. Maybe you're a fanboy of the series, that's fine, but as you can see many are not impressed.



Yeah that must be it. People don't want halo 4 because it's cool to hate on halo now. But lets see when it's announced and the game outsells *Gasp* metal gear. Then yeah it'll be me and my fanboyish ways 

And by "Best shooter online" i meant halo 2 was in it's time. Nothing topped it or even came close. 

COD4 is big cause it's the new big game. Just like when gears 2 comes out and shits on that. And then along comes the next high profile shooter topping it. Doesn't mean halo 3 online isn't huge. Just last week i was playing it with a friend and over 200,000 people on double team alone on a tuesday morning. Imagine on a weekending. 

@Tehol Beddict - Halo 3 has vastly superior gameplay to 2. Clans quit because they can't double shot no more. That's all, and it's better that way. 

As for RTS i want all those plus halo wars


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

> @Tehol Beddict - Halo 3 has vastly superior gameplay to 2. Clans quit because they can't double shot no more. That's all, and it's better that way.



That was it, huh? Just double-shotting, and clans like the undefeated TPA have no clue what they're doing and talking about, and quit because they couldn't doubleshot anymore. Damn.

Not that you have any idea who that is, because they weren't bought by a magazine. Ask some of those kids though. They know who they are.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> That was it, huh? Just double-shotting, and clans like the undefeated TPA have no clue what they're doing and talking about, and quit because they couldn't doubleshot anymore. Damn.
> 
> Not that you have any idea who that is, because they weren't bought by a magazine. Ask some of those kids though. They know who they are.



So cause some people can't get use to a few changes quit? I say they suck. My Rank in halo 2 was 30, my rank in halo 3 is 46. Why? Less cheaters, no more sandby, no more modding, no more double shooting, barely every see jewish/noob combo. So many things that were cheap were taken out and i say that's a good thing.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Yeah, you can, but it won't make any sense. Call of Duty 4 online is arguably better, so that's "what the fuck I call the best online on a console". You act as if I'm talking bullshit, but look around you, people do not want Halo 4 and they agree that the Halo series has not improved. Maybe you're a fanboy of the series, that's fine, but as you can see many are not impressed.


CoD4 online "better"?  No.  Different?  Yes.  Obviously the games are very different, so if you like CoD4 more that's fine.  I love both, but denying the impact all three Halo games had on multiplayer console games is being ignorant.


Tehol Beddict said:


> Eh, multiplayer from h2 to h3 slid way, way backwards in terms of gameplay. A lot of the high end clans quit playing/disbanded after a few months in h3 because of it.
> 
> It slid backwards in the same way the brawl slid back the smash series, for me.


Competitive play online for Halo 2 was complete bullshit due to the amount of glitches and host advantage in the game.  Anyone who thought they were big shit because they were good at Halo 2 needs to take a step back and see how retarded that is.

I'll say that the maps in Halo 2 seemed to stick with me better and were overall more memorable, but that is probably mostly due to nostalgia and whatnot.  Halo 3 is just a better online game than Halo 2.


			
				Venom said:
			
		

> If I wanna play Uno, I'll go buy some cards. All 3 game consoles sony, nintendo, and microsoft are focusing too much on "community". I'm speaking from my perspective I want some proper games.


We are getting plenty of "proper" games, so I don't see the problem with them experimenting with new stuff on the side.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> the only thing MGS progressed in was the length of the cutscenes


lol thanks for saying what some of us were probably thinking ;3  The original MGS probably did a lot for stealth gaming, but beyond that it was just more ridiculous story told through more cutscenes.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah that must be it. People don't want halo 4 because it's cool to hate on halo now. But lets see when it's announced and the game outsells *Gasp* metal gear. Then yeah it'll be me and my fanboyish ways


It will outsell it, but I don't want to insult anyone, so I won't say why. I doubt that this new Halo game will be better than MGS 4. We'll see.



Stumpy said:


> CoD4 online "better"?  No.  Different?  Yes.  Obviously the games are very different, so if you like CoD4 more that's fine.  I love both, but denying the impact all three Halo games had on multiplayer console games is being ignorant.


This wasn't even the original issue. So I won't even discuss COD4 vs. Halo online any further.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> It will outsell it, but I don't want to insult anyone, so I won't say why. I doubt Halo 4 will be a better game than MGS 4.
> 
> 
> This wasn't even the original issue. So I won't even discuss COD4 vs. Halo online any further.



Yeah please don't, it'll sound stupid. And i have no doubt Mgs4 will be better then halo 4. MGS4 is atm one of the best games I've ever played. But I'm not going to be a idiot and just state Halo didn't progress as it went on.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah. You kids happen to be the anti-wavedashing type too, by any chance, or is this a localized hatred for manipulating mechanics? 

Frankly, things like bxring are more complicated than anything in halo three. And they were wack for being able to do that shit better than most? What you're bitching about is all there was that gave the game any depth, and made its high level multiplayer anything other than another generic shooter. Which is why halo three is so unfavorable with the same crowd. Not because the same tricks aren't there; new mechanics would have been fine, too. It's because it's just another vanilla shooter.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> We are getting plenty of "proper" games, so I don't see the problem with them experimenting with new stuff on the side.


Only thing that was good about Microsoft's E3 was Gears and FF13.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 16, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the only thing MGS progressed in was the length of the cutscenes


Thank you for your input.



crazymtf said:


> Yeah please don't, it'll sound stupid. And i have no doubt Mgs4 will be better then halo 4. MGS4 is atm one of the best games I've ever played. But I'm not going to be a idiot and just state Halo didn't progress as it went on.


So you're calling most of the people that have just commented on the issue idiots? What a way to debate. I'm done.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Ah. You kids happen to be the anti-wavedashing type too, by any chance, or is this a localized hatred for manipulating mechanics? Frankly, things lile bxring is more complicated than anything in halo three. And they were wack for being able to do that shit better than most? What you're bitching about is all there was that gave the game any depth, and made its high level multiplayer anything other than another generic shooter. Which is why halo three is so unfavorable with the same crowd. Not because the same tricks aren't there. new mechanics would have been fine, too. It's because it's just another vanilla shooter.



Man I have over 4000 games under my halo 2 profile and i have no fucking clue what lile bring is? Is that another way of saying Double shot? and complicated? My friends could do it with ease, it made games stupid for people who couldn't do it. I rather play by the rules the game is given. 

And kids? Lol Probably older then you "Kid" and since i don't like cheating, which is what most 14-15 year olds did with the whole stand by and modding, i'm considered a kid? 

Yeah they didn't get the same crowd who can only win by cheating. To bad, they'll be missed


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> Only thing that was good about Microsoft's E3 was Gears and FF13.



Yeah i mean forget fallout 3, fable 2, and so on. 

@Undercovermc - Ok thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2008)

ahh Fallout 3, am i the only ones who actually played 1 and 2? looks amazing btw.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah i mean forget fallout 3, fable 2, and so on.


I meant exclusives, I know FF13 isn't and exclusive anymore but you know what I mean, it was a very big announcement.

I wasn't that impressed by Fable 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Venom said:


> I meant exclusives, I know FF13 isn't and exclusive anymore but you know what I mean, it was a very big announcement.
> 
> I wasn't that impressed by Fable 2.



OK not sure what else you want. I wasn't impressed by killzone 2. we can't all get what we want huh?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 16, 2008)

Like*, my apologies for not editing impulsively; I assumed the bxr part would be enough to let you make contextual clarifications on your own.

Halo _1_ wasn't out when I was 14, so... no.

Modding is not the same as manipulating mechanics. You are who I thought you were, as it turns out. Never mind. You'll have fun never being good in any deeply mechanical high end competitive gaming scene, I'm sure.

--------

I don't like elder scrolls, but I'm going to give fallout 3 an honest whirl. Looks like it could be pretty nice.

Fable 2 I'm going to roll just because of co-op, pretty much.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Like*, my apologies for not editing impulsively, I assumed the bxr part would be enough to let you make contextual clarifications on your own.
> 
> Halo _1_ wasn't out when I was 14, so... no.
> 
> Modding is not manipulating mechanics. You are who I thought you were, as it turns out. Never mind. You'll have fun never being good in any deeply mechanical high end competitive gaming scene, I'm sure.



Yeah i play games for fun. Not to have cheaters on. Thanks


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2008)

Fable 2 looked very sub-par. The online co op seems like a very good idea but I was a little surprised at just how similiar the game looked to the original, down to the annoying voice acting and somewhat lacklustre visuals (which were great on the original xbox but not so much nowadays).


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> OK not sure what else you want. I wasn't impressed by killzone 2. we can't all get what we want huh?


I guess its up to the gamer to decide, I'm just saying what I thought about it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 16, 2008)

is there a war going on here? :amazed



Akuma said:


> ahh Fallout 3, am i the only ones who actually played 1 and 2? looks amazing btw.



I have. Fallout 2 was the first RPG I played. and damn, I must have kept playing that for years. I still itch to install it from time to time. just like Bg2 
Fallout 1 is pretty much the same but with a different part of the US xD
still love it just as much as F2


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2008)

Crazymtf just has his head up his arse like usual.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay wow.  Major Nelson posted some info about themes on .  Doesn't seem like our themes are just going to be tossed onto the Guide overlay as I assumed.  Check out his examples of what they _could_ look like.  These are just 'shops, but if Major Nelson posted this then we can safely assume MS is working on it.





edit: wow what the hell.  I just reread my post and realized that i just pimped that guys blog.  i feel dirty...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the only thing MGS progressed in was the length of the cutscenes





Stumpy said:


> lol thanks for saying what some of us were probably thinking ;3  The original MGS *probably* did a lot for stealth gaming, but beyond that it was just more ridiculous story told through more cutscenes.



It sounds like you people didn't play _any_ of them. I won't even go into evaluating the Metal Gear Solid series or comparing it to the Halo series point-for-point, I'll ignore both of your strange [and shite] opinions for the most part. 



Stumpy said:


> CoD4 online "better"?  No.  Different?  Yes.  Obviously the games are very different, so if you like CoD4 more that's fine.  I love both, but denying the impact all three Halo games had on multiplayer console games is being ignorant.


The issue was that MGS was brought into the discussion as an example of a company reiterating their games over & over in regards to a possible Halo 4.. neither impact nor influence is being discussed.. but if it was then you'd be crazy to compare MG's influence on stealth gaming to Halo's influence on multiplayer gaming in general. 

The crux of the matter is that the posters on here [including you] seemed to agree that Halo wouldn't come off better from a next iteration. It doesn't seem an uncommon opinion that the first Halo was the best by a distance [it was the only one I played though] and judging by the fact no-one wants Halo 4 it's not unreasonable for me to assume the series might be becoming redundant. [And I don't mean sales, because it's a hype machine which sells on name anyway.] In comparison, MGS4 is being touted as the best of the series and many seemed to think MGS3 previously held that title. It's reasonable for me to assume that it's progressed very well.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Crazymtf just has his head up his arse like usual.



You just keep quite and ride cod4 like you always do


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's my unedited and incomplete response to that.  I'm over the issue now, but here's a word of advice:  Don't call other people's opinions shit.  Not a very classy move at all.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you really want it...
*Spoiler*: __ 



You gotta dig a bit...
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



I basically just took too long to post and just lost interest in the subject I guess.
*Spoiler*: __ 





Snake_108 said:


> It sounds like you people didn't play _any_ of them. I won't even go into evaluating the Metal Gear Solid series or comparing it to the Halo series point-for-point, I'll ignore both of your strange [and shite] opinions for the most part.


Whaaaaa?  Someone's opinion isn't the same as yooouurs???  Strange indeed.  I'm glad you think highly of yourself, but going around calling people's opinions shit isn't any better than those moments when crazy "has his head up his arse" as vegitto-kun put it.

I played the hell out of MGS1 back in the day and beat it however many times it took me to unlock the extra items and the other outfit.  I would say I enjoyed the game thoroughly.  Years later I picked up MGS2 Substance for Xbox and played that through once.  Never really had any serious urges to play 3.  


Snake_108 said:


> The issue was that MGS was brought into the discussion as an example of a company reiterating their games over & over in regards to a possible Halo 4.. neither impact nor influence is being discussed.. but if it was then you'd be crazy to compare MG's influence on stealth gaming to Halo's influence on multiplayer gaming in general.


Here's what's happening here:
You prefer Metal Gear, so you think Metal Gear has had more of an influence on the stealth genre than Halo has had on console multiplayer gaming.  I prefer Halo, so I basically think the opposite.  Nothing's going to change that for either of us.


Snake_108 said:


> The crux of the matter is that the posters on here [including you] seemed to agree that Halo wouldn't come off better from a next iteration. It doesn't seem an uncommon opinion that the first Halo was the best by a distance [it was the only one I played though] and judging by the fact no-one wants Halo 4 it's not unreasonable for me to assume the series might be becoming redundant. [And I don't mean sales, because it's a hype machine which sells on name anyway.] In comparison, MGS4 is being touted as the best of the series and many seemed to think MGS3 previously held that title. It's reasonable for me to assume that it's progressed very well.


I never gave a reason as to why I wanted Bungie to move away from Halo.  It is not because I don't think that a Halo 4 would be "bad", but rather just that I want to see what else Bungie is capable of.  I think they did a great job with Halo in the broad scheme of things, so if they could make something completely new and have it live up to the AAA status Bungie has acquired for themselves with the Halo games it would prove to me that Bungie deserves the praise they have gotten over the years.  Don't you want to see what else Kojima is capable of?  Sure, we've gotten ZoE, but we know Kojima could do much more than even that.






















All the games mentioned through this discussion are good in their own right.  My respect just happens to be with what I believe Halo has brought to gaming.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 16, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Like*, my apologies for not editing impulsively, I assumed the bxr part would be enough to let you make contextual clarifications on your own.
> 
> Halo _1_ wasn't out when I was 14, so... no.
> 
> ...



Not everyone wants to compete in games. Some of them just want to have fun. Sure some of these people are n00bs, but there are alot of people who just want to play the game without dealing with hidden mechanics and what not.

Am I that type of person? With online games I generally just want a fair online system. I love CoD4, but that hit detection shit + the host gets real annoying real fast. I used to be into fighting games and clan battles, but I guess I just grew out of it.

I was at my best buds house when we saw the Fable 2 E3 presentation, we were skeptical of the game until we heard about co-op 

Edit:

Stumpy, the theme still seems to just be the main background and nothing else. A step down from what it is right now.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 17, 2008)

Being that type of person is fine. But arguing that the multiplayer got significantly improved at high levels of competition because of the removed mechanical depth is not something you can say if you are that type. I'm not ultra-competitive in everything either. Or even most things, but it is what it is.

I phrased the bolded in specific context, because that's what was being argued, not because I don't agree that there are different types of gamers.

I typed role instead of roll? /retarded


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Being that type of person is fine. But arguing that the multiplayer got significantly improved at high levels of competition because of the removed mechanical depth is not something you can say if you are that type. I'm not ultra-competitive in everything either. Or even most things, but it is what it is.
> 
> I phrased the bolded in specific context, because that's what was being argued, not because I don't agree that there are different types of gamers.
> 
> I typed role instead of roll? /retarded



Ahhhh, ya I can agree with that. I got mixed up from reading too many long posts 

Role?...

<_<;... YA I TOTALLY SAW THAT.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Edit:
> 
> Stumpy, the theme still seems to just be the main background and nothing else. A step down from what it is right now.


It was probably just a quick photoshop job to show us a simple example and to let us know we aren't losing our themes.  They can easily add some kind of setting that will also give us the ability to change the colors and maybe some patterns within the menus and whatnot.

It is still a work in progress obviously since they didn't even have real screens of this to show us, so wait and see before condemning it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

^NEVER, MUST BASH BLINDLY

Saw some new RE5 vids. You are invulnerable during animations it seems like. Some "zombies" just stand and stare at you. Also what happened to the extreme light and dark conditions?

The new CoD looks pretty fun co op wise, the jungle maps are really awesome. I didn't like the other areas they showed though


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 17, 2008)

im back...and kindof bored since i cant post on the xbox forums since im banned


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 17, 2008)

If I need some extra memory, can I have an external harddrive hooked up to my 360 at the same time as my other harddrive is in?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 17, 2008)

Doesn't work that way if you're planning on putting games on it and such.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 17, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> If I need some extra memory, can I have an external harddrive hooked up to my 360 at the same time as my other harddrive is in?



how would you hook it up?? only 1 spot to hook the HDD up..


----------



## Akira (Jul 17, 2008)

He probably means one with a usb connector..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 17, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It sounds like you people didn't play _any_ of them. I won't even go into evaluating the Metal Gear Solid series or comparing it to the Halo series point-for-point, I'll ignore both of your strange [and shite] opinions for the most part.



we dont share opinions so it is shit?

And I havent played MGS?

i played MGS,MGS:VR missions, MGS2, MGS2:substance, MGS:TTS and MGS3

only reason i havent played MGS 4 is because of the PS3 bein in my parents shop so I cant game on it

Honestly, what were the evolutions of MGS?

graphics
cutscenes
and stuff like a first person view

MGS 1 was a stealth revolution

BUT the only true super revolution of stealth games was Splinter cell

THAT game is a true stealth game

you can hardly call the new MGS games stealth, most of the time you are shooting shit up


weird, me and Crazy get along well now

such an improvement


----------



## Grandia (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiphopgamer Interviews Chris Paladino(MS)

Different take on your everyday interview, but i like it lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 18, 2008)

I need to seriously play more live I finally got a 3 month card

hey crazy I want to play you on halo


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2008)

> Top First Month Sales in US, this gen:
> 1. Halo 3 - 3.3 million
> 2. SSBB - 2.7 million
> 3. GTA 4 360 - 1.85 million
> ...




0_0 o my 0_0


----------



## little nin (Jul 18, 2008)

gears still up there


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

No surprises there, but I would say Mario Kart Wii being as high up as it is disappoints me.  I thank those who bought it for not giving Nintendo any reason to change the Mario Kart formula.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 18, 2008)

How the fuck is Wii Fit 13th?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2008)

Alan Wake to show his face at Tokyo Game Show



;o


----------



## Felix (Jul 18, 2008)

New Dashboard videos:

Everybody is entitled to their own opinions


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet themes will make it look a lot better. as long as they fix the marketplace I´m happy 

still no Tales of Vesperia demo out here


----------



## little nin (Jul 19, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> How the fuck is Wii Fit 13th?



all the middle-aged women buy it


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I bet themes will make it look a lot better. as long as they fix the marketplace I?m happy
> 
> still no Tales of Vesperia demo out here



I still wonder how the current themes look like applied on the new Dashboard


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 19, 2008)

yeah me too. guess we´ll just have to wait and see >__>

I´m worried where they might fit the commecrial ads. >___<


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Ya know, DCU is prolly the first game I'm envious of the PS3 getting.


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

Only game on 360 I've been envious of is Gears, and I just played that on my PC. (not trying to start a war, just saying.)


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ya know, DCU is prolly the first game I'm envious of the PS3 getting.



DCU - DC universe? If so that shit looks fucking terrible.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Alan Wake to show his face at Tokyo Game Show
> 
> 
> 
> ;o



That's pretty lame..hopefully it's not just a trailer.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 19, 2008)

little nin said:


> all the middle-aged women buy it



I meant I was sure it would be much higher because of that. Below Rainbow 6 Vegas 2 .. :/


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ya know, DCU is prolly the first game I'm envious of the PS3 getting.



It looked alright, but it will most likely turn out like CoH/CoV

KotoR MMO 

L4D gonna own D:


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Ya know, DCU is prolly the first game I'm envious of the PS3 getting.


lol wow.  Of all the things on PS3 you choose DCU?  I'm sorry.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a thing for heroes and all that shit. xD

I don't give a shit about most games on PS3. MGS I am not envious of, as I'll eventually play it. DCU seems interesting, and if the combat is implemented well, it might be good. And I digs me some customization.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

DCU is that MMO right? Get it for Pc, console MMO's are not cool imo unless they are built like Age of Conan where using the controller feels right.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

How do you even know how AoC would feel with a controller when the 360 port won't come till '09? =p I've played AoC PVP. Shit will NOT work with a controller.

Didn't realize DCU was coming for PC. If it doesn't have a monthly fee, I'll definitely play it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How do you even know how AoC would feel with a controller when the 360 port won't come till '09? =p I've played AoC PVP. Shit will NOT work with a controller.




The game does not have many menu's to go through and the action can be pertained to button pressing easy since its not an MMO that you just click a spell to do stuff.

Its kinda easy to predict really.



> Didn't realize DCU was coming for PC. If it doesn't have a monthly fee, I'll definitely play it.



Its an MMO, its going to have monthly fee's even on consoles. Its also made by SOE (guys fucked up alot of my favorite games )


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The game does not have many menu's to go through and the action can be pertained to button pressing easy since its not an MMO that you just click a spell to do stuff.
> 
> Its kinda easy to predict really.


Have you even played the game?

Each class has many different abilities to use during combat, including pots, hots, buffs, stances, tactics, etc. Combat direction are mostly gimmicky, although it can be used in combination with shield switching to lessen damage vs. melee classes.

A controller simply has too few options for this. Unless they want to make an additional hotbar under the bumpers, which impose yet another limit on the available buttons.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Its an MMO, its going to have monthly fee's even on consoles. Its also made by SOE (guys fucked up alot of my favorite games )



Guild Wars.

But I have to concur, SOE sucks fucking bawlz.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

I thought it was strictly a PS3 MMO, I honestly don't know more than that.

Mirror's Edge is going to be fun, reminds me of Portal kinda in that sense. Nice and simple.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 19, 2008)

With all the new stuff they're adding to Live, I hope they don't raise the fee.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

I doubt even M$ would do that. Charge for the majority of additional services, hellz yes, but completely raise the fee? That'd unleash a shitstorm.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Have you even played the game?
> 
> Each class has many different abilities to use during combat, including pots, hots, buffs, stances, tactics, etc. Combat direction are mostly gimmicky, although it can be used in combination with shield switching to lessen damage vs. melee classes.
> 
> A controller simply has too few options for this. Unless they want to make an additional hotbar under the bumpers, which impose yet another limit on the available buttons.



I guess you overlooked what I ment. The bulk of the action is not just clicking "abilities" and spells all day like aevery MMO out there.

You do not need to worry about those either on the 360 controller I seen other games and how they can handle it and honestly again its not that hard.





> Guild Wars.



This game should not even be called a freaking MMO. its PSO on drugs imo. Go to a city where a crap load of people are then load up into an area with a certain cap of players in it.

the reason why its free is that simple fact that the game is not this huge massive world that millions can connect to at once. It works a little differently and there networking is not that demanding to charge a fee for.


@jotun 

its for PC as well. Its like that bioshock thing in the past. Sony is just using the same PR talk that microsoft used back then.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

The only thing I can see them charging for is Netflix... which they are. You need a Netflix account and a XBL account.

Everything else is just shit so that they don't fall behind PSN



> its for PC as well. Its like that bioshock thing in the past. Sony is just using the same PR talk that microsoft used back then.



Ahhh, tricky bastards. Thanks for the info Goku


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I guess you overlooked what I ment. The bulk of the action is not just clicking "abilities" and spells all day like aevery MMO out there.
> 
> You do not need to worry about those either on the 360 controller I seen other games and how they can handle it and honestly again its not that hard.


That's a 'no' then.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> This game should not even be called a freaking MMO. its PSO on drugs imo. Go to a city where a crap load of people are then load up into an area with a certain cap of players in it.
> 
> the reason why its free is that simple fact that the game is not this huge massive world that millions can connect to at once. It works a little differently and there networking is not that demanding to charge a fee for.



And again you don't understand. Guild Wars is purely based around PVP.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

^ No I actually do, I was explaining guild wars to you in a way that maybe you could understand why they have no monthly fee without myself going into all the networking crap.


Planet side was solely based on PVP as well


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Blablabla.

You really don't know much, do you? Front as you might, it doesn't change that fact.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm not going to discuss this with you anymore if you want to act like that. It does not go free just because its purely a PVP game and if you think that then well *Shrugs*


@jotun

you should get netflix. Its freaking amazing and I have to say for it to come to Xbox live is a huge plus.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 19, 2008)

How much is it? I'm in pretty tight times right now, mom in the hospital 2 bros and a sis. Being the oldest really sucks especially when the next oldest sibling is 16 and has no fucking common sense whatsoever.

I'm thinking of saving up for a new PC in november.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it's the same thing as streaming movies onto your computer via netflix.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2008)

You need a unlimited plan to stream movies, so $8.99 is the cheapest with one disc out at a time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2008)

still with netflix on xbox live exclusively. PSN or any other network on consoles will not be able to match that.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 20, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery, Tales of Vesperia, FF XIII, Last Remnant, Star Ocean 4...

*Kisses 360* present & future RPG heaven

Need some Cry On info though, sounds promising and the artwork looks amazing:


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2008)

I need to start using Gamefly or some other rental services next year, I'm not going to be able to afford to buy all of the games I want.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 21, 2008)

PSN also has that TV box feature in Europe right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 21, 2008)

^  IP TV is coming out soon for 360  :0 Xbox live has alllooooottt of stuff 0_0


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 21, 2008)

still no ToV demo out here ;___;

who here's getting Fable2 ? I need people to coop with


----------



## Taki (Jul 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> still no ToV demo out here ;___;
> 
> who here's getting Fable2 ? I need people to coop with



I am for sure. Ill add your gamertag right now.

You down for Gears of war 2 coop?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 21, 2008)

sweet :]
yeah, of course. it looks like a bigger and better version of the first game, and I loved that one 

coop ftw. it´s nice that it has become quite popular again ^^


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the co-op play in Fable 2.  Those orb things should make joining games with your friends a whole lot easier.


----------



## Roy (Jul 21, 2008)

speaking of co-op, who's getting RE5?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 21, 2008)

The real question should be who isn't getting RE5?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 21, 2008)

^Casual Gamers.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 21, 2008)

Another reason why I, as a hardcore gamer laugh at them.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone up for a massive online battle when EndWar is released?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Another reason why I, as a hardcore gamer laugh at them.



You're so hardcore and cool!


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the real thing about GoW2 is gonna be Horde mode. 5 people trying to survive waves of locust. I heard the IGN team was only able to get up to like lvl 10 and there is something like at least 50 levels.

I will be co-oping with my best bud for most of the co-op games. The real game I am looking forward to is Left4Dead. 4 Player zombie co op. It's what I have been waiting for since I played the first Resident Evil. Resident Evil Outbreak really shattered my hopes for awhile and the HL2 mods weren't cutting it for me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

There's 50 levels in GoW2?  That's a vast improvement from the first game-I was disappointed with how short the first game was.

And Left4Dead looks really fun.  Even better is that I heard the graphics are going to be better now than they were originally planned to be because they got some new engine or something.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> There's 50 levels in GoW2?  That's a vast improvement from the first game-I was disappointed with how short the first game was.
> 
> And Left4Dead looks really fun.  Even better is that I heard the graphics are going to be better now than they were originally planned to be because they got some new engine or something.



Nononononono

Horde mode is a mode where they send waves of locusts at you. Think of the levels in terms of Galaga and other arcade type games. Each level brings harder/more mobs.

I could honestly care less about the graphics for L4D. My cousin played a demo of it and he told me it plays solid. The only problems are friendly fire and some animation problems which will surely be fixed by November 4th


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, I understand now.  I read about that, but I thought you meant level levels.

And I don't really mind the quality of graphics, it's just like the frosting on the cake.  I mean, I still play Ocarina of Time on my N64, and those graphics aren't exactly up-to-date.  Gameplay and story are way more important to me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Even better is that I heard the graphics are going to be better now than they were originally planned to be because they got some new engine or something.



Valve is ditching the source engine?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

Dunno...just know that they got a new engine from the one that they were using back when it was first announced.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

As far as I know its still source engine. The only new thing about L4D is maybe the AI director. Other than that they are just using upgraded textures and shit like that.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

All I know is that the characters from this year's E3's demo looked a lot more defined than they did in the earlier demos, so I started reading up on it.  I think they got the Source engine to improve the graphics, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2008)

No, they changed the models completely. It isn't because they are using a new engine. They made some people younger/older etc.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 22, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> You're so hardcore and cool!



The proper term is _hardcool_ 

Has anyone gotten Unreal Tournament 3 yet for teh 360? Is it worth buying?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 22, 2008)

Left for dead is still using the source engine. The source engine can do alot based on textures ,etc. Its a great engine.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Thw Source engine gets better and better with every Valve release.  Four years after it's release it is still my favorite engine on the market ;3


----------



## Taki (Jul 22, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> The real question should be who isn't getting RE5?



I did have my heart set on it. *DID*.

Sorry, but the new health bars look like the ones from arcade games like "House of the dead" or some shit like that. It makes it pretty ugly.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Taki said:


> I did have my heart set on it. *DID*.
> 
> Sorry, but the new health bars look like the ones from arcade games like "House of the dead" or some shit like that. It makes it pretty ugly.


So the reason you're down on RE5 is because of health bars...? ;3

How about the fact that what they have shown _so far_ looks like RE4 HD with co-op?


----------



## Taki (Jul 22, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> So the reason you're down on RE5 is because of health bars...? ;3
> 
> How about the fact that what they have shown _so far_ looks like RE4 HD with co-op?



Yep pretty much. I dont like arcade-y looking games.

But, If it changes, which it most likely will, Ill be all over it like flies on shit.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

Candlejack said:


> The proper term is _hardcool_



So I guess I'm _softlame_?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 22, 2008)

Taki said:


> Yep pretty much. I dont like arcade-y looking games.
> 
> But, If it changes, which it most likely will, Ill be all over it like flies on shit.


lol.  RE4 was basically an arcadey shooting gallery type game.  A bunch of really stupid ass guys walk around and throw shit at you while you run around a shoot them.  I don't know what you are expecting from RE5.


----------



## Taki (Jul 22, 2008)

Does anybody know, or for that matter want, there to be a Lost Odyssey II?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 22, 2008)

Taki said:


> Does anybody know, or for that matter want, there to be a Lost Odyssey II?



I sure hope they will have a sequel.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone here about the death system in fable 2, apperantly there gonna let you off the hook easy in this game, when you die you only loose a bit of exp, and you can get back up again. I was hoping for a more traditional death system.


----------



## Taki (Jul 22, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Anyone here about the death system in fable 2, apperantly there gonna let you off the hook easy in this game, when you die you only loose a bit of exp, and you can get back up again. I was hoping for a more traditional death system.



Its impossible to die in Prince of Persia as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Anyone here about the death system in fable 2, apperantly there gonna let you off the hook easy in this game, when you die you only loose a bit of exp, and you can get back up again. I was hoping for a more traditional death system.



I thought they took that out because testers would manually restart the console when they died, because they didn't want the added scars from enemies kicking the crap out of you while you're laying on the ground or something like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2008)

I'd do the same thing, to be honest. First thing I did in the original Fable was getting the shield spell and making sure that shit was always up.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 22, 2008)

I think it would be kinda cool to have scars on your character.  But of course, if you get too many scars, then there should be some Healer NPC that you could go to, pay some gold, and then have the scars removed.

I need to find my copy of Fable and re-play it now.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2008)

If you're going to play it on 360, make sure it's Lost Chapters. =p

I hope you can make jedi chars in SCIV. I want to make SCII Raphael p2 meets Dooku.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2008)

Any1 check out that new Darksiders trailer?

I'm lovin the art design and it looks like it will be a fun hack n slasher.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 24, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Any1 check out that new Darksiders trailer?
> 
> I'm lovin the art design and it looks like it will be a fun hack n slasher.



Hell yeah, gameplay, story, and art are all looking good to me.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2008)

It looks like its going for a Zelda type of pacing, which is awesome. With this coming out, I'm not so sad GoW3 isn't coming to the 360.

I hope you can play as Death as a secret character after you beat the game


----------



## slimscane (Jul 24, 2008)

DS, .

This is a clean slate, Geometry Wars 1 doesn't count anymore. This time I will _destroy you_  Then you'll make some lame excuse about how GW1 was better, or that it counts, neither of which will be true, and both of which would prove I'm better.

I'm digging my own grave


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe you should try a new game slims, give it up before it consumes you 

Galaga Legions looks like alot of fun


----------



## slimscane (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe you're right 

It does doesn't it! I was surprised, first for wanting to buy the upgraded Pacman they made last year, despite not liking pacman (I didn't buy it), and second for galaga looking cool for the first time in 27 years. :amazed


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

slimscane said:


> DS, .
> 
> This is a clean slate, Geometry Wars 1 doesn't count anymore. This time I will _destroy you_  Then you'll make some lame excuse about how GW1 was better, or that it counts, neither of which will be true, and both of which would prove I'm better.
> 
> I'm digging my own grave



Dude, you are so fucking on. >=D


----------



## Jotun (Jul 24, 2008)

I bought the Championship Edition of Pacman, Lord Audie has a better score than me, but for some reason scores offline don't carry over to online and I can't remember how I got that high of a score xD.

I have a Geometry Wars demo, thats enough for me 

They need a better version of Tetris imo, I have the XBLA Tetris, but it really is lacking in different options


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 24, 2008)

I broke two controllers because of geometry wars. I'm not playing again 0_0


----------



## slimscane (Jul 24, 2008)

, I didn't break any controllers, just my spirit 



Donkey Show said:


> Dude, you are so fucking on. >=D


I heard that in this new know there are missiles that seek out and kill hackers, so your old tricks won't save you this time 


Jotun said:


> They need a better version of Tetris imo, I have the XBLA Tetris, but it really is lacking in different options


I suck at Tetris, I try and avoid it when I'm around people so that I don't embarrass myself


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2008)

^Pwned the controllers. My PS2 controller has been through hell. 360 controller is still good. I was tempted to throw my PSP Slim once, but then I realized it wasn't going to survive..

Well anyways, has anyone here tried out 1942: JS on XBLA? I heard it was pretty short and mediocre. Haven't got a chance to buy it yet.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 24, 2008)

slimscane said:


> I heard that in this new know there are missiles that seek out and kill hackers, so your old tricks won't save you this time



New hacks my friend, new hacks.   It's the power of my Icy 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 25, 2008)

Bungie working on Three different projects




> For the record, we have no plans to make any big announcements or huge reveals at PAX this year. While we will have some Halo 3 multiplayer stuff for you to check out, this is not going to be the "big announcement" many of our fans are clamoring for. Rest assured that when the time is right, we will be making announcements and talking about the stuff we're currently working on. *At the moment we do have three distinct projects underway within Bungie - some familiar, some not. Some on a closer horizon, some quite far off. *


For fuck sake let at least one of them be a non-Halo project


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 25, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Bungie working on Three different projects
> 
> 
> 
> For fuck sake let at least one of them be a non-Halo project



Probably one halo related, other two something new.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 25, 2008)

Do you think they'll all be a FPS?


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Gears of War 2, Fable 2 and Left4Dead are three games that I want to but ill probably only be able to get one since I'm already spending money on Fallout 3, and by the time these games come out Ill only have enough money for one so I was hoping you guys would give me your opinions on which I should get.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd go for Fable 2, personally, though Left4Dead seems interesting. Couldn't give a rat's arse about GoW2 until it becomes less than half of the usual retail price.


----------



## beads (Jul 25, 2008)

Roy said:


> Gears of War 2, Fable 2 and Left4Dead are three games that I want to but ill probably only be able to get one since I'm already spending money on Fallout 3, and by the time these games come out Ill only have enough money for one so I was hoping you guys would give me your opinions on which I should get.



Do you have a good set of friends to play co-op with? If so, do they like shooters or RPGs?



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'd go for Fable 2, personally, though Left4Dead seems interesting. Couldn't give a rat's arse about GoW2 until it becomes less than half of the usual retail price.


Good luck with that, Gears of War is still $40.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 25, 2008)

They said they wanted to do something not halo, so I am betting crazymtf's right on. Maybe one'll be an RTS (Myth III?).


Donkey Show said:


> New hacks my friend, new hacks.   It's the power of my Icy 360.



They didn't really know how to use the 360 for rasterized graphics back at launch, but now that they've unlocked the FULL POWER of the xbox 360, I don't think even your Ice can help you now! 

Who am I kidding, of course it'll help  But that won't stop me!


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'd go for Fable 2, personally, though Left4Dead seems interesting. Couldn't give a rat's arse about GoW2 until it becomes less than half of the usual retail price.


yeah I was thinking I could live without GoW2 for a while but I'm really starting to like L4D and fable 2 was always a must for me


beads said:


> Do you have a good set of friends to play co-op with? If so, do they like shooters or RPGs?



they mostly play shooters but with RPG's I was thinking I could just play with someone else like in the forum or something


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2008)

Well Roy, GoW2 would prolly be a rent unless you are a big GoW fan. I would defn. buy Fallout 3 and I would personally get L4D (Huge zombie lover, got 3 other buddies getting it for 360)

I am personally going to try and buy Fable 2/Fallout 3/L4D. GoW2 if I have any money, but I am only looking for the co op and horde mode. I really doubt they change the multi enough for me to like it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well Roy, GoW2 would prolly be a rent unless you are a big GoW fan. I would defn. buy Fallout 3 and I would personally get L4D (Huge zombie lover, got 3 other buddies getting it for 360)
> 
> I am personally going to try and buy Fable 2/Fallout 3/L4D. GoW2 if I have any money, but I am only looking for the co op and horde mode. I really doubt they change the multi enough for me to like it.



yeah GoW multiplayer didn't attract me so ill probably get L4D or Fable 2


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2008)

Seeing as how all my friends will be getting GoW2, I'm going to get Fable 2 and Left 4 Dead first.  Besides, if you're at college or something, it's a good bet that someone on your floor will get GoW 2 so you can just mooch off of them.


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

you wanna team up in co-op for L4D?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2008)

Sure, why not?  Well...first, I better see if I'll be able to connect to LIVE in my dorm.  If I can, I'm down with that.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2008)

I heard the new models 60gb won't come with HDMI, is this true?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I heard the new models 60gb won't come with HDMI, is this true?



Nope. Not true at all.




> The console is equipped with a cool white finish and three powerful core processors capable of producing the best in high definition (HD) entertainment (up to 1080p for gaming), 16:9 cinematic aspect ratio, anti-aliasing for smooth textures, full surround sound, *and high-definition multimedia interface (HDMI) output.*


----------



## MS81 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks dude.


----------



## Cel3stial (Jul 26, 2008)

Three poweful core processors!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 26, 2008)

^  For Maximum POWAH! 

I just have to get Fallout 3, Fable 2, Brothers in Arms and GoW2 :3
I want to see more of L4D before I make up my mind. never been a big fan of zombies .__.

there's also a new Naruto game coming, gonna have to see if it´s something worth getting ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

It's a Naruto game, I doubt it.

I mean, the source material isn't very good, so I doubt the game'll be exceedingly ORSUM.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's a Naruto game, I doubt it.
> 
> I mean, the source material isn't very good, so I doubt the game'll be exceedingly ORSUM.


Have you SEEN the GRAPHICS in NUNS??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2008)

MY 360 DIEDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3    RED  RINGGGGSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It would have been 2 years old if it lasted till Dead risings release date  (Which was in September of 2006 when I got the 360).


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you leave it on all day or something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2008)

^ nope :0 I took care of my 360 but it was bound to happen I did have one of the earlier models.


----------



## Akira (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think that would make a difference seeing as I have friends with broken premiums and elites they bought a month or two back. Still, can't you call up MS or something?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2008)

O I did, they are repairing it free of charge :0


o it matters quite a bit when I got it. New models did not come out till late 2007/ early 2008. Reports had over 25% failure rate of non falcon / new motherboard 360's.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *O I did, they are repairing it free of charge* :0
> 
> 
> o it matters quite a bit when I got it. New models did not come out till late 2007/ early 2008. Reports had over 25% failure rate of non falcon / new motherboard 360's.



Lucky fucker, they wanted 150 dollars from me


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

My xbox has been collecting dusts for a while now.

The games I own currently are Halo 3, Fifa 2008, Pro Evolution Soccer 2008, Assasin's creed, Forza Motorsport 2 and Assasin's Creed.

And I've been really bored lately and looking for some new games for the 360, I'm not really a big fan FPS, racing or overly technologic sci-fi action with aliens and shit. The only game I really play these days are Fifa 2008 and I never even finished Halo 3 or Assassin's Creed. Any suggestions on some titles I should pick up ? But I really do like RPG's, fighting, adventure games and sports games usually.

I was thinking of getting Mass Effect but it seems a bit.."Futuristic" to me, any suggestions at all ?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> My xbox has been collecting dusts for a while now.
> 
> The games I own currently are Halo 3, Fifa 2008, Pro Evolution Soccer 2008, Assasin's creed, Forza Motorsport 2 and Assasin's Creed.
> 
> ...



EDF! EDF! EDF! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12jvv8Ii3a4[/YOUTUBE]

Now go buy it.


----------



## Quagles (Jul 26, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> EDF! EDF! EDF!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12jvv8Ii3a4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Now go buy it.



I'm not even sure if was released in Europe, I've yet to see this game in any game shelf or online store at least o.O this was a new title to me..


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> My xbox has been collecting dusts for a while now.
> 
> The games I own currently are Halo 3, Fifa 2008, Pro Evolution Soccer 2008, Assasin's creed, Forza Motorsport 2 and Assasin's Creed.
> 
> ...


Dead Rising and Crackdown.  You can find both for cheap these days and they are more than worth it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

"Earth Defense Force, this game would be great...if it wasn't so broken."

I've never heard anyone say that it was a good game, but they love it.


----------



## ramen321 (Jul 26, 2008)

earth defense force and games like it are only really popular in japan they dont sell well in north america


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd get Mass Effect.  Great storyline, plus a whole bunch of replay options.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

ramen321 said:


> earth defense force and games like it are only really popular in japan they dont sell well in north america




doesnt mean people from North america wont like it -.-


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 26, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> "Earth Defense Force, this game would be great...if it wasn't so broken."
> 
> I've never heard anyone say that it was a good game, but they love it.



It is a good game. See i said it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 26, 2008)

I´ve never seen EDF here (sweden) 
I want it. and I have been wanting it since its release


----------



## Roy (Jul 26, 2008)

^did the demo finally appear in your marketplace?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 26, 2008)

New Gears Of War 2 Horde gameplay



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGV-7BVGzPU&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


Cant wait for this game. I already pre-odered the limited edition and one of the features that comes with the L.E. is a gold plated lancer to use online.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2008)

Ya, Horde mode just seems like a really solid gametype. I wouldn't be as excited about GoW2 without Horde mode.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not excited about GoW2, period. =p


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm not excited about GoW2, period. =p



I am slightly excited, the co-op in GoW was pretty polished.

Anyone see that teaser for the new game from DMC creator? Chick with 4 guns (2 on her heels lol) I am pretty neutral atm.


Who here thinks Blizz should remake/do another Vikings Lost in Time game and put it on XBLA/PSN/VC?

I was playing it earlier with a friend and it brought so many SNES memories back to me.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I am slightly excited, the co-op in GoW was pretty polished.
> 
> Anyone see that teaser for the new game from DMC creator? Chick with 4 guns (2 on her heels lol) I am pretty neutral atm.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to make a funny or did you just completely butcher the title of The Lost Vikings? 

Unless they go HD remix with a remake I would rather just a sequel, but as good as the game was I think I can live without it.  I say that but of course if they announce such a game I would go ape shit for it ;3


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 26, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> My xbox has been collecting dusts for a while now.
> 
> The games I own currently are Halo 3, Fifa 2008, Pro Evolution Soccer 2008, Assasin's creed, Forza Motorsport 2 and Assasin's Creed.
> 
> ...


Its got more then just shooters; go get Eternal Sonata, Lost oddosey, Oblivion, and Dead or Alive all good games in my book.


----------



## djttyme (Jul 26, 2008)

xbox sucks...i just got the red rings last week...depressing...


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

djttyme said:


> xbox sucks...i just got the red rings last week...depressing...





You mean your xbox sucks. I can admit that Xbox is the most faulty these days though :/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 26, 2008)

I've had mine for two years or so, with zero issues. 

Sucks for everyone else.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I am slightly excited, *the co-op* in GoW was pretty polished.



I'm a misanthropic bastard. =p


----------



## beads (Jul 26, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I am slightly excited, the co-op in GoW was pretty polished.
> 
> *Anyone see that teaser for the new game from DMC creator? Chick with 4 guns (2 on her heels lol) I am pretty neutral atm.*
> 
> ...


Bayonetta. The new EGM is supposed to have a few screens and bits of info about it.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 26, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> O I did, they are repairing it free of charge :0
> 
> 
> o it matters quite a bit when I got it. New models did not come out till late 2007/ early 2008. Reports had over 25% failure rate of non falcon / new motherboard 360's.



when a 360 gets red rings you're able to get it done free of charge right?


----------



## Akuma (Jul 26, 2008)

Grandia said:


> when a 360 gets red rings you're able to get it done free of charge right?




If you have a warranty.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 26, 2008)

Do refurbrished 360's come with a warranty?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Are you trying to make a funny or did you just completely butcher the title of The Lost Vikings?
> 
> Unless they go HD remix with a remake I would rather just a sequel, but as good as the game was I think I can live without it.  I say that but of course if they announce such a game I would go ape shit for it ;3



 I guess it wasn't that funny 



> I'm a misanthropic bastard. =p



I can respect that 



> Bayonetta. The new EGM is supposed to have a few screens and bits of info about it



Ahhh, hopefully it ends up looking cool. When I was watching the trailer all I could think of was "Bullet Witch" lol

I am sure this will be better though >_>

I have found most 360s break because the owners don't know how to take care of it. Leaving it on the carpet, leaving it in the hottest part of your room, dropping it on occasion. Then there are those people who just get fucked in the ass by M$ genius planning.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 27, 2008)

My box is on the carpet, and it has a ps2 on top of it, and a cube sitting on that xD

Of course, I wouldn't have put it there, if I cared.

Still hasn't had an issue, though.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 27, 2008)

djttyme said:


> xbox sucks...i just got the red rings last week...depressing...


Ha I had my 360 since its release date and it hasent failed me yet.

*snuggles 360*


----------



## Jotun (Jul 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> My box is on the carpet, and it has a ps2 on top of it, and a cube sitting on that xD
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't have put it there, if I cared.
> 
> Still hasn't had an issue, though.



That's just good karma I guess. 

Or you're a man-witch and you have used some type of spell to nullify the Red Rings.



> Ha I had my 360 since its release date and it hasent failed me yet.
> 
> *snuggles 360*



Try snuggling your 360 while its on, with your favorite game inside.

Do it


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Jul 27, 2008)

I have a greatly working xbox 360 now. no problems at all except my disk reader takes a while to read the disks but I found my own personal solution to fix that problem


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> My box is on the carpet, and it has a ps2 on top of it, and a cube sitting on that xD
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't have put it there, if I cared.
> 
> Still hasn't had an issue, though.



You just jinxed yourself.  In a month's time, your shit is gonna blow.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 27, 2008)

I'd have to have a good reason to turn it on in the next month first =/


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 27, 2008)

Horde mode looks awesome 



Roy said:


> ^did the demo finally appear in your marketplace?



not last time I checked. gonna take a look later


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2008)

Grandia said:


> when a 360 gets red rings you're able to get it done free of charge right?



Yes you do. all 360's before a certain 2007 date (which I forget when) has a free 3 year warranty from Microsoft for the Red Ring of Death.


My coffin will be here soon :0


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 27, 2008)

Only if you're the first owner. If you bought it second-hand, you're fucked.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2008)

^ well that's obvious.  I never buy second hand products EVER.


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

Got my Core on launch day, been running strong ever since.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jul 27, 2008)

A lot of people are jinxing themselves rrod hell.


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

So what do you guys think of the Too Human demo? It's merely OK for me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2008)

^ Was not bad but I think they just picked a wrong part of the game for the demo imo. We will see.


I cannot wait for Rock Band 2 :0 Seems like I will be spending 300 bucks on that Ion electronic drum kit that harmonix is bringing out.


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

I hate the R stick combat. I seem to not attack half the time and when I do attack, I do the exact same move every time.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't played the demo, but I've seen people's youtube videos and shit.  Everything they complain seems like things things that wouldn't bother me.  I know exactly what to expect from the game, so all the complaints mean nothing so far.

edit: wow what a shitty post.  that's what i get for browsing forums immediately after waking up i suppose


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 27, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I cannot wait for Rock Band 2 :0 Seems like I will be spending 300 bucks on that Ion electronic drum kit that *horminx* is bringing out.



Who the hell is that?


----------



## beads (Jul 27, 2008)

It's that new game about hormones, didn't ya hear?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 27, 2008)

Ima buy too human just cause my friend is and we finally have a co-op game to play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Who the hell is that?



grrrrrrrrrrr 


*edits*


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 27, 2008)

I was really looking forward to Too Human, but after playing the demo, I think I'll wait until the price drops to like thirty bucks.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 28, 2008)

I would maybe buy Too Human used for 20ish. Only to be able to play co-op with a friend though. The demo really turned me off. I started having flashbacks of *Two Worlds* 

So I was playing GTA4 online with some buddies, Cops 'N Crooks. Whenever we faced people who were rank 8ish some real lame shit went down. They would apparently memorize the spawn of the getaway vehicle in accordance to our spawn area and then just camp it/destroy it. Then when it was their turn as crooks, they would head to a sniper spawn and just camp it up, not even trying to get away.

We ended up killing them, but some people on our team had fed them too much money and they already had enough money from the first round. Other than those retarded encounters, my friends and I pulled off some badass car chases during other matches. I led them to a ramp that jumps across to another Island and they didn't end up making it xD I was also able to go on the train tracks and head into the subway which really threw them off.

Fun stuff, I am just kinda sad that the matchmaking is so archaic. The PC version is gonna be tons better no doubt...

Edit:

Holy shit, just saw a new trailer from the new Spiderman game "Web of Shadows"

Symbiote Wolverine


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

^Yeah spidy looks ace, i want it so bad


----------



## Jotun (Jul 28, 2008)

The previous spidey games were ok, fun rents. This new one might warrant a buy from me 

Anyone remember the Chronicles of Riddick game? It was pretty good, I wasn't able to finish it because my cousin ended up breaking the disc... 

Wasn't there supposed to be a remake of it coming out this year or 09? Something like Dark Athena I think. The same people who made Riddick made The Darkness I believe and that was also a real good game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 28, 2008)

I have yet to try out GTA IV online. Or rather, I went online once and got as far as to the game lobby, where a bunch of kids tried to sound gangsta. I laughed my ass of and then left the game 




Jotun said:


> I would maybe buy Too Human used for 20ish. Only to be able to play co-op with a friend though. The demo really turned me off. I started having flashbacks of *Two Worlds*


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 28, 2008)

OMFG!!! I just got a RROD this morining. And the gamestore near me were going to have a midnight release for SC4...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 28, 2008)

^Talk about luck man, damn. That sucks.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 28, 2008)

Exo it seems you and I had our 360's broke very close to each other. We should have an anniversary for this occasion.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm excited to play as Yoda in SC4.  I hope it's not a major disappointment.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm excited to play as Yoda in SC4.  I hope it's not a major disappointment.




Broken character ftw. But seriously like DS said crawling lizardman.


----------



## Grandia (Jul 28, 2008)

wonder how much namco will charge for DLC for Yoda and Vader


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 28, 2008)

You have to pay for it?  I thought they came with the game, lame...

Anyways, I can't see them charging more than five dollars.


----------



## Roy (Jul 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who's not getting SCIV?


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I'm excited to play as Yoda in SC4.  I hope it's not a major disappointment.



He's ok. I hate fighting him since he's a midget, can't grab.


----------



## beads (Jul 28, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Broken character ftw. But seriously like DS said crawling lizardman.



At least Vader will be DLC.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> He's ok. I hate fighting him since he's a midget, can't grab.


lol what?  A character that you cannot grab is auto banned for "serious" play in my book ;3


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> You have to pay for it?  I thought they came with the game, lame...
> 
> Anyways, I can't see them charging more than five dollars.





One of the two come with it. If you get it for ps3 Vader, Xbox360 yoda. You have to pay if you want the other one.


@ Beads, im not getting xbox 360 version anyways, i probably will not ever dl Yoda. I see it pointless to pay for something I wont use.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 28, 2008)

l2p nubs

Prolly won't get SC IV, as the lack of Dooku makes me a sad panda, but will get Fable 2. Oh yes.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

beads said:


> Unless you speak Japanese, I don't  recommend it.



Not true, it really depends on the server.

FFXI is fun, but you have to literally play that game 24/7 if you want to work your way up in the world. 

The class system in that game is prolly the best in any MMO I have ever played. Too bad almost all the content requires 6 people+

My friend and I finished all the content up to WotG. We ended up quitting because all the good shit requires top players or they are monopolized by other groups with bots. We were in a Linkshell (basically a guild) and it ended up screwing us over so that was the last straw.

Owning shit solo with a Dragoon/mage subd was really awesome and Dark Knights are awesome period.

I was also working on the Dancer that came out with the new expansion along with the Bard for shits n giggles. Never got them to 75 though.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

Fable 2...man, I already have money set aside for it.  And I won't be spending it on anything else...well, except for the Arcade games for it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm actually going to go buy Lost Chapters for like 10 bucks and play it. Here's hoping it isn't too buggy.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

Ten bucks?  That's a good deal.  I need to go look for it at BlockBuster and GameStop.  I hope it's ten bucks there too.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

My cousin's friend is selling it to me, no scratches or anything either apparently. It's like an hour away from my house though, so if you count in the gas money...



He is giving me some replacement copies of halo 3 and bioshock though so w/e


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 29, 2008)

FFXI was great if you got in early enough. I had a nice 75Bard and Red mage so I never ran into any hard spots. But if you were a melee you were screwed. It has one of the better stories and job systems in the FF series, but getting to anything good requires lots of hard work and time.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

I got in at the US release. I had played some before hand on JP accounts and it really grabbed me. It wasn't so bad in the start of things, I ended up having to take a long break and that is what really killed it for me I guess.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh god I just bought FFXI and the 4 expansions for PC.

WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2008)

FF 11 has crazy ass achievements imo.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Oh god I just bought FFXI and the 4 expansions for PC.
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE



You poor soul...how much?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> FF 11 has crazy ass achievements imo.


No cheevos for PC Q_Q


crazymtf said:


> You poor soul...how much?


30 bucks with the first 30 days "free".  I'll have people to play it with, so I figured $30 couldn't hurt.

I was surprised to see that this game is the fourth most played mmo on the market.



I don't include RuneScape in my rankings


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2008)

Anything with final fantasy on it will be played


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Anything with final fantasy on it will be played


This is true.

GOOD LORD this PlayOnline Viewer is so terrible lol.  I can't get myself a "Content ID" in order to open up my whopping ONE character slot.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 29, 2008)

fuck my uncle, he stole my friend 360 and my Ninja gaiden 2.

(he's on crack)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

That really sucks.  You can probably find them on Craig's List or at your nearest pawn shop.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> This is true.
> 
> GOOD LORD this PlayOnline Viewer is so terrible lol.  I can't get myself a "Content ID" in order to open up my whopping ONE character slot.



There's a page exclusively for buying content ids. The first one will charge you 12.95 a month or something and every new char after that is 1 dollar. Of course you won't be charged for the first month, but if you want to stop playing you better cancel it before the next cycle.

You don't need to make multiple chars really unless you get a few 75s and are in need of inventory space. Thats the only really saving grace of FFXI, you can max out all the classes on a single character and switch between them easily. Then you can use subjobs at 18 which is basically any job u have leveld. So you can have something like an 18 Warrior / 9 Monk.

Maybe thats a good thing MS81 

Sorry to hear that if its true lol


----------



## Roy (Jul 29, 2008)

MS81 said:


> fuck my uncle, he stole my friend 360 and my Ninja gaiden 2.
> 
> (he's on crack)



what a douche


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2008)

Jotun said:


> There's a page exclusively for buying content ids. The first one will charge you 12.95 a month or something and every new char after that is 1 dollar. Of course you won't be charged for the first month, but if you want to stop playing you better cancel it before the next cycle.
> 
> You don't need to make multiple chars really unless you get a few 75s and are in need of inventory space. Thats the only really saving grace of FFXI, you can max out all the classes on a single character and switch between them easily. Then you can use subjobs at 18 which is basically any job u have leveld. So you can have something like an 18 Warrior / 9 Monk.


Yeah I stumbled my way around and eventually got myself a Content ID.  Now i get to spend 5 hours patching n_n  Do you know any ways of getting better speeds with the patcher or some sort of other faster way of doing it? =\  I would really like to play sometime tonight.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

When I was in the beta it took forever, I would hope that they would have fixed that for the retail, but it doesn't sound like they did :amazed

Hey DS, doesn't GW2 come out tomorrow?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 29, 2008)

No It comes out in august I thought? I want castle crashers and braid more anyways  They come out in august!


I hope I get my 360 back in time!


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No It comes out in august I thought? I want castle crashers and braid more anyways  They come out in august!
> 
> 
> I hope I get my 360 back in time!


They actually moved *up *the Geo Wars 2 release date by like a week.  Should be out tomorrow ;3


----------



## slimscane (Jul 29, 2008)

I checked, it is tomorrow! =D

I do super want castle crashers. I've heard a lot of buzz about Braid, but I still have neglected to actually read or watch anything about it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2008)

MS81 said:


> fuck my uncle, he stole my friend 360 and my Ninja gaiden 2.
> 
> (he's on crack)



lololLMAOlOL


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 29, 2008)

Dude, that's not funny, it really sucks!  I mean, if he doesn't get it back then his friend will hate him forever and ever.

On second thought...it is funny, since it didn't happen to me.  Good thing my uncle is in jail.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 29, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Yeah I stumbled my way around and eventually got myself a Content ID.  Now i get to spend 5 hours patching n_n  Do you know any ways of getting better speeds with the patcher or some sort of other faster way of doing it? =\  I would really like to play sometime tonight.



Not really... I remember looking to dl the patches somewhere else, but I could never find anything. 

When you do get playing you should easily get 10-12 in an hour or so. 

Just remember to mass kill low lvl shit till it doesn't give you exp. I think the easiest starting nation is San d'Oria, you just kill rabbits and bats in east/west ronfaure.

Black mages have the hardest time starting imo since you have like no MP in the start. Your HP/MP get refreshed every time you level also.

Also, beware goblins. They aggro from sight, orcs also.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Not really... I remember looking to dl the patches somewhere else, but I could never find anything.
> 
> When you do get playing you should easily get 10-12 in an hour or so.
> 
> Just remember to mass kill low lvl shit till it doesn't give you exp. I think the easiest starting nation is San d'Oria, you just kill rabbits and bats in east/west ronfaure.


I think I'll be starting in the Windurst area since a few people I know will be there.


Jotun said:


> Also, beware goblins. They aggro from sight, orcs also.


Kewl ;3

At what point does the game generally get too difficult for solo play?  Also, is group XP worth it before it gets to that point?


----------



## Fang (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know if anyone is aware of this but Bioware recently confirmed that Knights of the Old Republic III will be a MMO.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I think I'll be starting in the Windurst area since a few people I know will be there.
> 
> Kewl ;3
> 
> At what point does the game generally get too difficult for solo play?  Also, is group XP worth it before it gets to that point?



Windurst is the hugest nation, very confusing for new people. Good luck with that xD maps are your friend in that place seriously. Windy doesn't have orcs, it has these bird beastmen called Yagudo and also some gobbies. You will mostly be killing these plant things and grub crawlers (I forget their name in that area)

Well with heavy melee classes like Warrior/Monk you can get to lvl 15 pretty easily if you play it smart and exp in the right areas. There are alot of area-lvl guides out there that can help.

Thief you could prolly get to 15 maybe.

The other classes you could too, but there is more downtime. Usually people exp in groups/parties around 12+ in Valkurm Dunes up until lvl 18. If you start in Windy you would have to cross over with a boat, but you can just as easily group up on the windy side near the coast. When you hit 18 you have to do a quest that unlocks the ability to sub other classes. There are 2 diff onces for the windy side and dunes side. You collect some ex/rare items from the monsters you exp off. I think its 3.

You can ride chocobos at lvl 20 after you do a quest in Jeuno and then at level 30 you can unlock alot of other classes like Samurai/Dark Knight/Dragoon etc.

Good tip for making cash is saving crystals and selling them in the auction house. Also some silk threads or other crafting materials that stack up to 12 are good to sell in the auction house.

Here's a good site for any specific info you want to look up including quests and maps


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know if anyone is aware of this but Bioware recently confirmed that Knights of the Old Republic III will be a MMO.



I hope it's better than Galaxies.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know if anyone is aware of this but Bioware recently confirmed that Knights of the Old Republic III will be a MMO.



hm yeah, I?m not that excited (and this is coming from a huge Bioware junkie). I hope they really limit the jedi count like SWG used to do 

MMORPG's just isn?t for me. (unless they are free to play AND good )

been playing some AC and damn that game is sweet 
only thing I hate is that some stuff is kinda repetetive and that while riding to a new city you can?t gallop when guards are near (apparently they have an order to KILL people who rides faster than you can walk)


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 30, 2008)

Castle Crashers is gonna be the greatest XBLA game there is.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jul 30, 2008)

Bleh way to kill of a good series by making it an mmo.

The words free and good mmo don't exist.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 30, 2008)

TWF said:


> I don't know if anyone is aware of this but Bioware recently confirmed that Knights of the Old Republic III will be a MMO.



No, they've confirmed that the next KotOR is an MMO, not necesarily KotOR III.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 30, 2008)

MS81 said:


> fuck my uncle, he stole my friend 360 and my Ninja gaiden 2.
> 
> (he's on crack)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

My coffin came in today! 

so while I am packing it I am listening to "boom bop" I have not heard this song in yeaarrrs.  Might as well listem to something to keep my anger down lol.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

Your 360 might come back with one of those cool new chips.

Maybe


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

We will see :0

I just broke the foam lol. well not totally but still


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a feeling I am gonna get RR'd when L4D comes out. Bad shit always happens when I want something real bad.

Hell when I bought my Elite there was some crazy dude arguing with me because I bought it before him and there was only 1 at the store. I had seen the guy go to the Taco Bell next to the Game Crazy right before I purchased it.

This dude had the crazy beard too, complete with flannel shirt and scrubby jeans.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

lol nice nice. Well if you got the new models you should have nothing to worry about 


If you do not

*pats jotun's back*


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2008)

No... I got it right when they came out. Then the next day I read news about the new models.

It doesn't bother me, not too much anyways >_>

I was watching a vid of Galaga Legions and you can seperate 2 of your guns to shoot in different directions apparently. Pretty neat.

Who here is actually getting Fable Pub games? I can't buy it knowing it will come with Fable 2 for free...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 30, 2008)

they will come with the game for free? 
then I´m sure as hell not buying them xD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jul 30, 2008)

Only the limited editions do, as far as I know.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 30, 2008)

when I first got my 360 back my, it became more annoying. Because it was freezing every hour or so, and I was playing lost odysee -.-


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 30, 2008)

My 360 RROD'd yesterday, since this is the second time it's broken they said they're not going to send me a box.

So I guess I have to find an xbox-sized box.


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not going to comment on the status of my xbox, it's health, or age. I'm not about to jinx it, not that it might could be jinxed, for all I'm saying it could be brand new, rrod out of the box...

GW2 is really good


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Windurst is the hugest nation, very confusing for new people. Good luck with that xD maps are your friend in that place seriously. Windy doesn't have orcs, it has these bird beastmen called Yagudo and also some gobbies. You will mostly be killing these plant things and grub crawlers (I forget their name in that area)
> 
> Well with heavy melee classes like Warrior/Monk you can get to lvl 15 pretty easily if you play it smart and exp in the right areas. There are alot of area-lvl guides out there that can help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info.

After rerolling 3 or 4 times I finally got a character to level 5 (Hume Monk) and now I'm being told that the people I'm playing with told me to join the wrong nation -_- (I have to reroll to change nation alignment, right? Nvm I don't ;3)  The first char I made I was lost in windurst for roughly an hour, but at least now I know the city well.



slimscane said:


> I am not going to comment on the status of my xbox, it's health, or age. I'm not about to jinx it, not that it might could be jinxed, for all I'm saying it could be brand new, rrod out of the box...
> 
> GW2 is really good


Don't be afraid.  *Slimescane's Xbox* is in *great condition*.  *Nothing* bad will happen to it.  And _certainly_ nothing could possibly happen to it *before the end of this week.*

Stumpy _knows_ this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Who here is actually getting Fable Pub games? I can't buy it knowing it will come with Fable 2 for free...



I'm going to see how much it costs.  If it costs less or equal to the difference between the limited edition and regular version of Fable 2, then I'll buy it.  If it's more, then forget it.  Getting a head start on items and stuff just isn't worth the extra money.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 30, 2008)

oh okay. then they´re probablt pretty pricey huh?


----------



## slimscane (Jul 30, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Thanks for all the info.
> 
> After rerolling 3 or 4 times I finally got a character to level 5 (Hume Monk) and now I'm being told that the people I'm playing with told me to join the wrong nation -_- (I have to reroll to change nation alignment, right? Nvm I don't ;3)  The first char I made I was lost in windurst for roughly an hour, but at least now I know the city well.
> 
> ...



Don't say things like that!  For all you know that's... completely wrong?  Yeah, it could be broken right now, while I'm playing Geometry Wars


----------



## Penance (Jul 30, 2008)

Robotkiller said:


> My 360 RROD'd yesterday, since this is the second time it's broken they said they're not going to send me a box.
> 
> So I guess I have to find an xbox-sized box.



That sucks...


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2008)

Np Stumpy, when I first started playing I didn't get anything till like the 3rd day playing.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2008)

damn I'm getting laid off from meh job and I don't know how I'm gonna pay for my buddies 360.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn I'm getting laid off from meh job and I don't know how I'm gonna pay for my buddies 360.


;o wow you've been having a rough week eh?


----------



## Jotun (Jul 31, 2008)

MS81 said:


> damn I'm getting laid off from meh job and I don't know how I'm gonna pay for my buddies 360.



I know how ya feel lol. Where were you working at before? Try getting a job at a video rental store or a grocery store or something. Those are easy to get jobs at.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 31, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I know how ya feel lol. Where were you working at before? Try getting a job at a video rental store or a grocery store or something. Those are easy to get jobs at.



dude im 27 plus I was getting paid 14 dollars an hour I'm not trying to go backwards but I see what u mean. I rather have a job than none at all.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 31, 2008)

Try to get a job at GameStop or somewhere that sells 360's, so you can buy one with your store employee discount and then give that to your friend.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 31, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Try to get a job at GameStop or somewhere that sells 360's, so you can buy one with your store employee discount and then give that to *Centuryslayer*.



fixed 

my friend tells me lies! 
he says that in Fable 2 coop you can?t walk away from each other but has to stay in the same 'screen'. it?s probably 99% BS but I wanted to see if you guys heard anything like that? >___>

also does anyone know if the game has offline coop (splitscreen) or system link?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 31, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> fixed
> 
> my friend tells me lies!
> he says that in Fable 2 coop you can?t walk away from each other but has to stay in the same 'screen'. it?s probably 99% BS but I wanted to see if you guys heard anything like that? >___>
> ...


lol "couch" co-op is one of Fable 2's oldest known features.  For couch co-op of both players are always on screen for obvious reasons, so you could assume your friend is right in that respect.  The Fable 2 demo at the MS conference this E3 was supposed to be what online co-op would be, but I can't remember if it still worked the same way as couch co-op.

I'm going with my gut and saying your friend was right on both forms of co-op, but if someone remembers the E3 demo better than me please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 1, 2008)

oh I´ve only heard them say online coop 
thanks for correcting me 

hopefully he´s wrong. imagine this: p1 fights a bunch of enemies, P2 spots a wizard/archer/gunner and goes to stop him from killing them. except he can´t go there because of the camera  >__<
I hate that kind of stuff. hopefully they won't restrict us like that in online at least.

still, it´s gonna be swell either way, I´m so looking forward to this game


----------



## Jotun (Aug 1, 2008)

MS81 said:


> dude im 27 plus I was getting paid 14 dollars an hour I'm not trying to go backwards but I see what u mean. I rather have a job than none at all.



I was making more than that at Ralphs and I was 18 at the time, but ya its better to have a job and if you find a better job you do that. Or you can have 2 part time jobs or something.

Hope you find somethin soon bro

Also did you hear about the thing where you can join other peoples games? Also there is something like you can join a lowbies game and work out a mercenary money deal so you get paid for helping.

I am not too sure on the details.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone here playing soul calibur IV?  I just rented it and I gotta say I'm kind of disappointed, it doesn't suck but I was expecting more.  Yoda is meh, I kind of wonder how vader stacks up.  After an hour I kind of ran out of things to do.  Probably should've bought a MS points card and got GW2  instead.

I'm also thinking of trading in CoD 4 for Mass effect or should I get something else?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 1, 2008)

I really like Mass Effect, but then again I also really like CoD 4.  I wouldn't want to trade either in, but if I had to, I would get Mass Effect.  But that's just because the storyline is the most important thing to me, and Mass Effect had an awesome storyline.  Add in great gameplay, and you have an epic game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 1, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Anyone here playing soul calibur IV?  I just rented it and I gotta say I'm kind of disappointed, it doesn't suck but I was expecting more.  Yoda is meh, I kind of wonder how vader stacks up.  After an hour I kind of ran out of things to do.  Probably should've bought a MS points card and got GW2  instead.



I've been playing it for about a combined 80 hours now on both my PS3 and 360.  There's always shit to do in this game.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 1, 2008)

I get my 360 back tomorrow. I guess I have tons of shits to do in order to catch up with most of you guys in SC4.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I really like Mass Effect, but then again I also really like CoD 4.  I wouldn't want to trade either in, but if I had to, I would get Mass Effect.  But that's just because the storyline is the most important thing to me, and Mass Effect had an awesome storyline.  Add in great gameplay, and you have an epic game.



I own CoD4 and GTAIV, I'm planning on owning only two games at a time, I'll trade one in for 35$ credit and then spend only 25$ on a new game.  It's kind of my system for saving money I guess.  I'm holding onto GTA IV to see what DLC they have.

I've actually heard people say ME was boring, so I was undecided.  I think I might just rent ME for two weeks and save 10 bucks.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 1, 2008)

> Anyone here playing soul calibur IV? I just rented it and I gotta say I'm kind of disappointed, it doesn't suck but I was expecting more. Yoda is meh, I kind of wonder how vader stacks up. After an hour I kind of ran out of things to do. Probably should've bought a MS points card and got GW2 instead.



I feel pretty in line with that. Finished all stories in a couple of hours, created a dozen characters or so, and played some with the roomies that night. Can't seem to give a darn about it, though. The character creation is the only thing I had fun with, but it's not really customizable enough for me to spend any more time on it.

Of course, I knew this would be the case when I bought it, so... Minus the bullshit "story mode", I'm not complaining. I picked it up to have it, and for the metal case, mostly.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 1, 2008)

if anyone wants to listen to my woes here it comes again: the Tales of Vesperia demo *STILL* isn´t out here!  

this is torture. especially since I'm very interested in the game >__>


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 1, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> if anyone wants to listen to my woes here it comes again: the Tales of Vesperia demo *STILL* isn´t out here!
> 
> this is torture. especially since I'm very interested in the game >__>



Wait, I thought tales of vesperia demo came out a while ago.  July 15th right?

Ooo, it's a game from atlus, I played an RPG game from them on the GBA and it was pretty baller.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 1, 2008)

not here in europe/sweden ;___;


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2008)

SC4 is awesome online. I probably spent 15 hours on it so far, like it alot


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 1, 2008)

I played SC4 at my friends house. Its not a bad game at all but it is no where near as good as 1 or 2. The online mode kicks ass, but I am going to wait until a price drop.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 1, 2008)

Tower of Lost Souls in Soul Calibur 4 is a bitch though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 1, 2008)

I´ve watch ALOT of Fallout 3 coverage now 
I read something that disturbed me a bit though. someone commented on the AI being pretty worthless. dunno if it´s true. but I kind of expect them to be along oblivion cleverness or hopefully better. they should take cover from da bullets yo


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played SC4 at my friends house. Its not a bad game at all but it is no where near as good as 1 or 2. The online mode kicks ass, but I am going to wait until a price drop.



Never played 1 but i find this one a hell of a lot better then 2


----------



## Ippy (Aug 2, 2008)

This game's graphics are phenomenal.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 2, 2008)

I read something about Rage not looking as good on 360 compared to PC and PS3 because of how much a third disk would cost, or something like that. Still looks great though.

On an unrelated note, I'm currently ranked 100th in the world in the Pacifism mode on Geometry Wars 2 

(DS is ranked 720th)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2008)

Three more days until braid


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmm, I was browsing around GT this morning and found what I thought was one of the greatest video game trailers in a while.


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 3, 2008)

Guys, how do I combine my offline profile with my online one?

It's annoying.

And this isn't giving me much help Linkie


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 3, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> Guys, how do I combine my offline profile with my online one?
> 
> It's annoying.
> 
> And this isn't giving me much help Linkie



When I first went online, I just signed into my account first then clicked "Connect to Xbox Live" and it's pretty much straight-forward from there. And I got a free one-month gold trial at the end. =D


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 3, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Hmmm, I was browsing around GT this morning and found what I thought was one of the greatest video game trailers in a while.



Wow that game looks baller, if it delivers what it promises I think it'll be better than GTA4, which I loved.  I never played the first one though, I wonder if I should pick it up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 3, 2008)

Saints Row 1 is worth picking up, much better gameplay then GTA and it was just a lot of fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah, I picked up Saints Row 1 for fifteen bucks since I couldn't get a copy of GTA IV when it came out, and I liked it so much that I still haven't picked up GTA IV.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 3, 2008)

*Must Buy for 360*

When I bought my 360 it came with Halo and I played it for a while and since then I've only actually bought COD4 and GTA4. I'm not the kind of guy that can get game whenever I want. So I was wondering what games on the 360 are must buy and worth the money to buy.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 3, 2008)

Dead Rising and Crackdown.  You can buy them both for less than the price of a new game.  If you need a first person shooty shooty bang bang then I would suggest BioShock.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 4, 2008)

Soul Calibur 4, Ninja Gaiden 2, Bioshock, and Mass Effect are all must buys. Choose whatever is your preference.

Must rent or borrow: Devil May Cry 4, Assassins Creed.

Look out For: Mercenaries 2, Infinite Discovery.

This all my tastes tho. i'm a rpg,fighter,action nut. Not really a shooter but COD4 story was so engulfing i liked it.


----------



## dementia_ (Aug 4, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery looks awesome. I hope it delivers.

If you aren't too shootered after COD and Halo get Gears of War. It's phenomenal.

Dead Rising and EDF 2017 are among my favorite exclusives for the system, but I'd need to know more about your gaming tastes to recommend them because they're a bit hardcore.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 4, 2008)

Gears of War 2 will feature a whole bunch of meat,if you catch my drift.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 4, 2008)

Mass effect definitly.
if you like more tactical shooters I also recommend Rainbow Six: Vegas 2. one of my favourite fps games ^^

oh and you'll probably have to get Fable 2 when it comes out :3


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 4, 2008)

Mass Effect has sex sequences.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 4, 2008)

How long does it take to beat Ninja Gaiden II? I've been meaning to get it for awhile now.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 4, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> How long does it take to beat Ninja Gaiden II? I've been meaning to get it for awhile now.



because the some bosses are ridicously hard I would say 16-20 hrs.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 4, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Mass Effect has sex sequences.



yeah, it?s Sex-rpg


----------



## Ryoshi (Aug 4, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> Soul Calibur 4, Ninja Gaiden 2, Bioshock, and Mass Effect are all must buys. Choose whatever is your preference.
> 
> Must rent or borrow: *Devil May Cry 4*, Assassins Creed.
> 
> ...



DMC 4 was fuckin boring.

And really short.


----------



## Quagles (Aug 4, 2008)

DMC 4 was amazing fun for about 13hours ;o and replay value isn't all that bad.


----------



## beads (Aug 4, 2008)

Making a run for 15,000 gamerscore by the time school starts. I'm at 11,000 right now. Damn airplane mission in COD4...


----------



## Taki (Aug 4, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia demo kicks ass


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 4, 2008)

I didn't like the tales of vesperia demo that much, I think I'd much prefer tales of destiny's gameplay.


----------



## K-deps (Aug 4, 2008)

dementia_ said:


> Infinite Undiscovery looks awesome. I hope it delivers.
> 
> If you aren't too shootered after COD and Halo get Gears of War. It's phenomenal.
> 
> Dead Rising and EDF 2017 are among my favorite exclusives for the system, but I'd need to know more about your gaming tastes to recommend them because they're a bit hardcore.



I think I'm gonna wait for Gears 2.

And I'm the guy the likes shooters. Games with good stories. Action games are always fun.

I've also always wanted to try an RPG but don't know which one to try. The gameplay always seems to be too slow but since I've never really gave one a good try I could be wrong. So any really good RPGs I would be open too


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 4, 2008)

Taki said:


> Tales of Vesperia demo kicks ass



stop teasing me 

jk. gotta take a look if it?s out here by now


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 4, 2008)

Ryoshi said:


> DMC 4 was fuckin boring.
> 
> And really short.



Exactly why i said rent or borrow. Gameplay speaking, its fun. Bloody Palace is where its at.

But story wise my GAWD it blew. DMC3 shits on 4. Including cutscenes.


And Tales of Vesperia demo didn't really have me giddy or nothing. Its like same old. I enjoyed Abyss. But this game didn't look to add much to the depth. Plus the cast looks weak.

With Infinite Undiscovery coming out only a week later, i think i'll save my 60 bucks for something new.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2008)

Fuck yeah, son! skate. 2 vids are up!

Looks like they added some nice things that were lacking in the previous. You can finally get off the fucking board, so no more hassle with stairs. Also, girl skaters. Let's hope they get skirts.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 4, 2008)

beads said:


> Making a run for 15,000 gamerscore by the time school starts. I'm at 11,000 right now. Damn airplane mission in COD4...



Nah just play like 59 different games like crazymtf.I compared games with him and his list was astounding.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone get all the achievements for Ninja Gaiden 2?  I tried getting some of the beat the game using only one weapon, and trying to beat the game with Tonfas is hard (at least, I think it is).


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

I wouldn't play NGII on any of the harder modes. Not with some of the broken mechanics I experienced.

Replaying Fable, having much more fun on the console vs the PC D:


----------



## Ippy (Aug 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> When I bought my 360 it came with Halo and I played it for a while and since then I've only actually bought COD4 and GTA4. I'm not the kind of guy that can get game whenever I want. So I was wondering what games on the 360 are must buy and worth the money to buy.


If there's any game you have to get, it's Mass Effect.

Excellent story, fun gameplay, beautiful graphics, and replay value that goes beyond just picking up more achievements(your actions in the first game are apparently going to affect how the second game plays out).

Plus, it's been out long enough that it's become fairly cheap.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 5, 2008)

So, has anyone bought the new 1942 HD? How is it? Is it worth the money?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 5, 2008)

What's better, Mass Effect or Bioshock?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Bioshock.

276,000 gamerscore is the most ever.A 100% completed list.Strive.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

To be honest I thought Mass Effect was quite dull. Battle system was easy to exploit etc.

Bioshock I had lots of fun with.

October can't come any faster. October is always a good gaming month and it owns extra because of my birthday 

Seriously though, all the big games hit October/November.

My list is something like

Left 4 Dead
Fable 2
Gears of War 2
Dead Space
SE/Tri Ace games
Fallout 3
Rock Band 2


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> To be honest I thought Mass Effect was quite dull. Battle system was easy to exploit etc.
> 
> Bioshock I had lots of fun with.
> 
> ...



Hell yeah.Mass Effects FPS system was bit late and laggy.It's claim to fame is it's story.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 5, 2008)

I just want gears 2 and Last rememnant.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know about Last rmemememememnant (I never spell it right)

Did anyone else think the trailer looked like some kind of spin off of FFXII?
There's a dude who looks exactly like Basch D:

I'll give Mass Effect props for the dialouge system. Best I have ever seen and audio for everything? lol

I thought the story was real boring. Felt like the same 'ol scifi story to me.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Interglastic Space Travel is so cliche.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I don't know about Last rmemememememnant (I never spell it right)
> 
> Did anyone else think the trailer looked like some kind of spin off of FFXII?
> There's a dude who looks exactly like Basch D:
> ...



The environment maybe reminds me of FF12, but FF9 was like that and so were most of the ff before 7. so it's not a new environment but the battle system sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

Crazymtf accept my friend request please!

Oh btw,you are in the top 6850 gamerscores in the world?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Imperiex said:


> Crazymtf accept my friend request please!
> 
> Oh btw,you are in the top 6850 gamerscores in the world?



Em I? How do i check? 

and what's your SN i try not to add to many unless i know em since i get about 10 a day


----------



## K-deps (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm gonna see if I can buy or rent Bioshock.
I've always wanted to play it. Also Mass Effect cause I just feel I gotta try it for sex game


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

K-deps said:


> I'm gonna see if I can buy or rent Bioshock.
> I've always wanted to play it. Also Mass Effect cause I just feel I gotta try it for sex game



The sex thing is so blown out of proportion, its not that spectacular but it is worth and achivement.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Taki said:


> Tales of Vesperia demo kicks ass



sucks ass. even the blue dragon demo was better.  tales of vesperia ( through the demo at least) looks like a game with bad voice acting and awful controls ( a watered down version of eternal sonata mixed with bad voice acting a dialogue from blue dragon)


----------



## Lien (Aug 5, 2008)

Something's gone wrong with my 360, thank goodness so red rings but every time I put in Ninja Gaiden II, the cutscene of the boss on chapter 10, the whole thing just freezes...I checked the CD and it's clean - all my other games work fine. D:


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Nelumbo Nucifera said:


> Something's gone wrong with my 360, thank goodness so red rings but every time I put in Ninja Gaiden II, the cutscene of the boss on chapter 10, the whole thing just freezes...I checked the CD and it's clean - all my other games work fine. D:




Does your xbox make a sound like it slows down or like a clicking sound before it freezes? If so the xbox is faulty, but it might just be the game, ive had perfect discs that freeze.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Does your xbox make a sound like it slows down or like a clicking sound before it freezes? If so the xbox is faulty, but it might just be the game, ive had perfect discs that freeze.



mines used to do that when trying to play call of duty 3. I thought it might be CoD 3 but there were really no scratches but it worked fine with every other game. Eventually I got CoD 4 around christmas and I got RRoD, sent it back and it came back after about 6 days ( i got a whole new 360). SO I think I'll try CoD3 later today or tomorrow.  ALthough I always thought a dis mess up was the disc's fault.


----------



## Lien (Aug 5, 2008)

No it doesn't slow down, it just keeps running at full speed but the controllers don't respond either and its weird because my brother got past that point and whenever he plays it, the game still works. 

:/


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> sucks ass. even the blue dragon demo was better.  tales of vesperia ( through the demo at least) looks like a game with bad voice acting and awful controls ( a watered down version of eternal sonata mixed with bad voice acting a dialogue from blue dragon)



All tales games are like that yet everyone loves this shit series


----------



## Akuma (Aug 5, 2008)

Nelumbo Nucifera said:


> No it doesn't slow down, it just keeps running at full speed but the controllers don't respond either and its weird because my brother got past that point and whenever he plays it, the game still works.
> 
> :/



Did you ever try waiting a couple minutes?


----------



## Taki (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> and what's your SN i try not to add to many unless i know em since i get about 10 a day



yeah man me as well? Im *Sergeant Sleepy*


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 5, 2008)

Taki said:


> yeah man me as well? Im *Sergeant Sleepy*



Gotcha. Still need Impx


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 5, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> All tales games are like that yet everyone loves this shit series



I wouldn't call it a shit series, I'd call it a "second fiddle" series. You know, not on the same tier as it's closest rival, tri-Ace [Which made the first Tales game, no less], so it goes for the same style of fast paced RPG gameplay.

Of course, I never understood why so many people fathom over the Tales series. Does it have to do with the fact every character in your party can slightly be defined as a girl in appearance?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Tales is just fun for me. I really liked Symphonia. Played a little of Abyss. I'll definately get Vesperia.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 5, 2008)

I have nothing against liking the games, but when I always come accross someone who likes the Tales games, they start rambling on about how they surpass Final Fantasy games. I know at least 4 people like that.

I've tried some of the Japan-only games and I've seen nothing that does. Good yes, but better? Not really.

Then again, I think Dragon Quest VIII is better than Final Fantasy X.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmmm.. Tales or Final Fantasy.... That's tough one, but usually Final Fantasy games are better just because Square puts in a hell amount of time into them.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 5, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> sucks ass. even the blue dragon demo was better.  tales of vesperia ( through the demo at least) looks like a game with bad voice acting and awful controls ( a watered down version of eternal sonata mixed with bad voice acting a dialogue from blue dragon)


Hopefully they get that fixed, it is just the demo version, but then again the demo is suspose to make you wanna play the game.


----------



## Lien (Aug 5, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Did you ever try waiting a couple minutes?


Waited up to 20 minutes. :]


----------



## Jotun (Aug 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I wouldn't call it a shit series, I'd call it a "second fiddle" series. You know, not on the same tier as it's closest rival, tri-Ace [Which made the first Tales game, no less], so it goes for the same style of fast paced RPG gameplay.
> 
> Of course, I never understood why so many people fathom over the Tales series. Does it have to do with the fact every character in your party can slightly be defined as a girl in appearance?



Couldn't have said it any better D:

But ya, Tales games are still generally fun games. I actually might get Vesperia because my little sister was able to play the demo. The only other games she has been able to play have been Tetris/Pacman and Rock Band lol

My two other brothers are the type that never beat games and always ask me for help. I'm hoping my sister turns into a better gamer, that would own


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 5, 2008)

We will see.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I wouldn't play NGII on any of the harder modes. Not with some of the broken mechanics I experienced.
> 
> Replaying Fable, having much more fun on the console vs the PC D:



I thought NGII's difficulty was fair, DMC3 on easy mode is harder than path of the warrior.

Every PC port I've played I've prefered on console more.  Jade empire on PC sucks BALLS, so I would imaging fable would suck on PC too.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2008)

I think that NGII was a lot easier than NG Black, which was a major relief for me, because I would always get owned in NG Black.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2008)

*FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE GONNA ASK...*



			
				Major Nelson said:
			
		

> A few minutes ago, the team released a system update for the Xbox 360 over Xbox LIVE. Sometime over the next few hours when you sign in to Xbox LIVE you’ll recieve a prompt to accept this mandatory update. This update contains code to ‘prepare for future growth of the service.’ There are no other changes or enhancements in this update…in other words no new features.
> 
> To be clear: This is not the new Xbox experience update. That will come in the Fall.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2008)

I wasn't saying NG2 was hard, but I experienced shit like Ryu not being able to wall run or jump properly. Also stuff like bosses become invulnerable for 2 mins straight. I apparently had a bad copy or something, but ya once was enough for me.

The only hard shit in DMC are the last 2 modes imo. 4 was alot easier than 3 also.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I wasn't saying NG2 was hard, but I experienced shit like Ryu not being able to wall run or jump properly. Also stuff like bosses become invulnerable for 2 mins straight. I apparently had a bad copy or something, but ya once was enough for me.
> 
> The only hard shit in DMC are the last 2 modes imo. 4 was alot easier than 3 also.



the last boss in NG2 is teh wurst, but yea DMC 4 was easier than 3.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 6, 2008)

DMC 4 boss three hurts.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 6, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> *FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO ARE GONNA ASK...*



I predict RROD for all


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

What, no one besides me excited for .skate 2? D:


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 6, 2008)

a little, but I'll probably not buy it. Skate 1 was the coolest skate game I´ve ever tried, but I´m just not into skate/sports games .___.


EDIT: I almost forgot. I changed my gamertag to: Swadian Knight
:3


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

Why would you pay to get your name changed?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a skateboard, every time I try to use it I fall and then I put it back in my closet.

I played the skate demo, was pretty awesome for what it was trying to do, but just not my type of game I guess D:

The last boss in NG2 was awesome because it was like 10 parts. At one point I thought I won (when he falls down, but apparently your blood revives him) went to take a dump. Came back and I was dead -__-

Scythe and the Bow or w/e made quick work of everything in that game, including the last boss. You can literally kill the final form of the last boss in about 10 seconds with the scythe.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 6, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I predict RROD for all



i have only read 1 incident where that happened.....and then he says that he has no warranty..BS since all consoles are still under the 3 year warranty at the moment


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

Only for the original owner. And if you've proof of purchase.


----------



## Undercovermc (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahem..


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

Old    news.

Or is this meant to inspire Sony-awe and fanboyism?


----------



## Fang (Aug 6, 2008)

Its so old its new to me at least.  Anything else new for Microsoft/360 lately? I haven't been paying much attention to Gamespot, IGN, 1up or EGM much at all these past few weeks.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

I just check up Kotaku every few days.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Ahem..



Yes not to make crap. Even though I dont essentially like Halo or COD4 in general I still admit COD did a much better job with online and story. Halo's story is just sad.


----------



## Taki (Aug 6, 2008)

Finally, I just got the Mile high club acheivement for COD 4. About fuckin time.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Yes not to make crap. Even though I dont essentially like Halo or COD4 in general I still admit COD did a much better job with online and story. Halo's story is just sad.



Aliens >>>> Soldiers. Simple as that. Can't call halo's story sad when you have a play by the books lets beat bad guys like in every goddamn army shooter. 

And online is opinionated but i though cod4 online sucked, boring shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

You sure it's not you that sucks?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You sure it's not you that sucks?



Yeah I'm sure. It's not like i was losing or anything, i barely ever lost online actually. It's just a bore to play. I guess it's cause only one of my friends actually enjoyed it the rest didn't bother so i had no one to play with. Then again i had plenty of friends to play gears with and i found that boring to so who knows


----------



## Taki (Aug 6, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah I'm sure. It's not like i was losing or anything, i barely ever lost online actually. It's just a bore to play. I guess it's cause only one of my friends actually enjoyed it the rest didn't bother so i had no one to play with. Then again i had plenty of friends to play gears with and i found that boring to so who knows



Yeah are you sure? Cuz youre like lvl 13 not even on your 1st presteige.

But to each his own.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Old    news.
> 
> Or is this meant to inspire Sony-awe and fanboyism?



It's dated 6th August.. and inspiring Sony-awe would be an impressive feat with no mention of them whatsoever.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2008)

Taki said:


> Yeah are you sure? Cuz youre like lvl 13 not even on your 1st presteige.
> 
> But to each his own.



Em i even that high? I only played like 10 games in total if i remember correctly, then I was to bored went back to whatever else i was playing, think black and white 2. Much more fun. Shooters simply bore me these days


----------



## Harley (Aug 6, 2008)

I found Call of Duty 4 online really good because of all the options it gives. I am more of a if you die you should wait till next round kind of person. I play counter strike source a lot and I found out that Search and Destroy gave me that kind of play style.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 6, 2008)

Snake_108 said:


> It's dated 6th August.. and inspiring Sony-awe would be an impressive feat with no mention of them whatsoever.



Bungie = (formerly, anyway) M$ dev.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 6, 2008)

When I play Halo 3 and CoD 4 online, I tend to get more into CoD 4 because there's more incentive to win.  All Halo 3 has are acheivements and ranks, both of which are available in CoD 4.  However, CoD 4 has more incentive to play because the higher rank you are, the better guns you get and with more kills, you get different equips/perks.


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 6, 2008)

Hm, I think all the programmer was high about was the single player campaign experience. Not much so on the Multiplayer aspect or the story. Cause they definitely do know how to turn out a multiplayer experience. They do not however don't know how to really give that great campaign experience that Call of Duty 4 delivers to the players.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 6, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Why would you pay to get your name changed?



because my previous one sucked


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 6, 2008)

How many points is it to change, again?


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 7, 2008)

800 points to change gamertag


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish they'd make more co op games, hooray for GoW2, I'm kind of skeptical about the fable 2 co op still.

RSV6 so far is my favorite shooter, something about kicking through doors and crashing through windows to take your foes by surprise just puts a big dumb smile on my face.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2008)

I wish they made more non-couch co-op games.  Those get annoying, especially when there are two paths and you and your friend want to go different ways.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 7, 2008)

Lol that always happens to me.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 7, 2008)

I know, and I hate it.  Especially when one player is stuck behind a crate or something and can't get out unless the other player moves closer, except the other player is surrounded by enemies, so he gets all the experience and the other one is left out.

At least Fable 2 lets players come and go, not like the Gauntlet series.  Man, that pissed me off when one of my friends would get bored and not want to play anymore, because then none of us could play.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Fable 2 online co op isn't same screen based is it? I am pretty sure if you are playing on you friends 360 it is, but idk about via online.

I just realized no plate armor in Fable 2. D:

I hope the one button combat system works good. I am curious where they moved the dodge button since it was also the block button and apparently there is not a block button anymore.

X for melee, Y for ranged, and B for magic. Different shit happens when you hold them down also. I finally got around to watching the dev diaries and theres no minimap? The dog is your minimap? I really love knowing where I am at 24/7. I hope it does ruin the experience for me. It's those small things that can really make a difference.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey slim... I'll admit you're pretty good at Pacifism, but...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow DS, you could've let him have it abit longer D:


----------



## Ippy (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I like the only person that ever checks out Game Spy?  

From what I've around here, and other places, ppl only go to Game Spot or IGN...


----------



## Dragondice (Aug 7, 2008)

CoD4 is probably one of the best FPS games out there...
-
I would buy the arcade because of the HDMI.. myself i own an Premium and Core system.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, Too Human is coming out soon.

Who else is interested?


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 7, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know, and I hate it.  Especially when one player is stuck behind a crate or something and can't get out unless the other player moves closer, except the other player is surrounded by enemies, so he gets all the experience and the other one is left out.
> 
> At least Fable 2 lets players come and go, not like the Gauntlet series.  Man, that pissed me off when one of my friends would get bored and not want to play anymore, because then none of us could play.



Exactly.

Or the camera angle goes awry because both players are in akward positions.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2008)

The Goddamn Batman said:


> Am I like the only person that ever checks out Game Spy?
> 
> From what I've around here, and other places, ppl only go to Game Spot or IGN...



Fuck IGN and Gamespot. Two of the worst gaming sites.

I stick to Kotaku and Gametrailers, for the most.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2008)

No, I simply know about the corporate cock being sucked heavily at both sites. Remember kids, you can't spell ignorant without IGN.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't take their reviews seriously, same goes for most sites. All of them are doing the deed to a degree. It's how they get paid.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 7, 2008)

meh, I just check those sites out for information. ther reviews are sadly lacking in that aspect for most of the time >___<


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2008)

Old text reviews on gamespot were decent, but the current ones are really bad. I don't trust Gametrailers fully either, but they have the best video-reviews atm.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2008)

I love the bonus round, I'd love it even more if it wasn't updated like every other year xD


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 7, 2008)

I love Gametrailers top ten videos.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

Dragondice said:


> CoD4 is probably one of the best FPS games out there...
> -
> I would buy the arcade because of the HDMI.. myself i own an Premium and Core system.



Do HDMI's really make that much of a diff? I have a 1080i TV with component cables for the 360.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

Really? I might try changing it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Really? I might try changing it.



Yup. In general, the difference is minimal. But when it comes to things like sports or gaming, it's definitely there.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 7, 2008)

What about HDMI cables? Should I spend like $10-$15 on them or just stick with Component.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> What about HDMI cables? Should I spend like $10-$15 on them or just stick with Component.



yeah just buy an HDMI dude.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I still the only one who goes to Game Spy, though lol?





Jotun said:


> Demo killed any enthusiasm I had for the game if that's saying anything.


It's definitely saying something.

I haven't played the demo myself.  What did you feel was wrong with it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2008)

^yeah, that bonus content sounds intruiging. I wonder how it'll work on Live, if the coop buddy doesn't have it. 

Fable 2 can't come soon enough


----------



## Jotun (Aug 8, 2008)

Well essentially, your buddy is a hired mercenary who is in your world. They should be able to enter the bonus dungeon, who knows. Plus, if you are doing couch co-op, are you just going to prohibit both players from entering?

I am almost done with Fable, just trying to get Lady Grey to give me that fucking sword from the shop lol. I refuse to pay for it. I have been giving her gifts every time I see her, roses/chocolate/gems and I even had sex with her about 16 times in one night. No go though :/


----------



## Taki (Aug 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I am almost done with Fable, just trying to get Lady Grey to give me that fucking sword from the shop lol. I refuse to pay for it. I have been giving her gifts every time I see her, roses/chocolate/gems and I even had sex with her about 16 times in one night. No go though :/



Dont bother with it, the Sword of Aeons, or the Bereaver, are as equally strong, and better looking.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 8, 2008)

So... no one's even mentioned Braid even though it finally came out this week?



Shame on you all.  Seems like one of those awsm indie games that accidentally ended up and XBLA instead of PSN, so imo we need to support it if we want more of this kind of stuff.

Edit: Aw crap it's one of them 1200 space bucks games 

Reasoning behind the non 800 price point




> "If those [niche audiences] are the only people who like this game...at a lower price, I would basically be bankrupt or in debt," Blow explained. "If it sells like a mid- to high-end successful Live Arcade title, then we could have gone at 800 points, and then sales would have probably been even better." Blow called the pricing decision part of an effort to make sure that he at least "breaks even" on development.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well essentially, your buddy is a hired mercenary who is in your world. They should be able to enter the bonus dungeon, who knows. Plus, if you are doing couch co-op, are you just going to prohibit both players from entering?
> 
> I am almost done with Fable, just trying to get Lady Grey to give me that fucking sword from the shop lol. I refuse to pay for it. I have been giving her gifts every time I see her, roses/chocolate/gems and I even had sex with her about 16 times in one night. No go though :/



I meant in a more technical part. ^^
the other playr might not have the bonus content. how would that work then? my guess is the dungeon will not be playable or something. if it is, then I?m hooking up with one of you guys who buys the collectors edition


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

Braid looked fun, but even at 800 points...

Sorry, but it doesn't even look to have a replay factor.

I don't think I am going to kill my sister in fable for that sword. And bereaver is lost chapters only isn't it?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Braid looked fun, but even at 800 points...
> 
> Sorry, but it doesn't even look to have a replay factor.


It's supposed to be one of those "experiences" and has been compared to the likes of Portal.  May be short and stuff but it could also be one of the best gaming experiences you could have for a while, so really you can't put a price tag on that.

Or so I've heard...


----------



## Jotun (Aug 9, 2008)

My friend told me otherwise and I trust his opinion so yea D:

Let's see how much Castle Crashers ends up costing


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 9, 2008)

Well in the U.S. the 1600 pt cards are going to be $15 at Target starting Sunday.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 9, 2008)

GAAAHHHHH stupid people on the xbox forums.....i swear, between them and work..they are the reason why im getting gray hair....AND IM ONLY 19!!!!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2008)

IsoloKiro said:


> Well in the U.S. the 1600 pt cards are going to be $15 at Target starting Sunday.



Is that at Target only or at all stores?  And is it a sale or a permanent price drop?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> GAAAHHHHH stupid people on the xbox forums.....i swear, between them and work..they are the reason why im getting gray hair....AND IM ONLY 19!!!!



You look fifteen though.


----------



## yamino wannabee (Aug 9, 2008)

gamertag: Double D90


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

Wrong     thread.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 9, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You look fifteen though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

What's that, little boy?


----------



## little nin (Aug 9, 2008)

hey, i get back to england next week on friday, i have soul calibur to play, anything coming out next week or the week after that i should look into? ;o


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 9, 2008)

little nin said:


> hey, i get back to england next week on friday, i have soul calibur to play, anything coming out next week or the week after that i should look into? ;o


    *  July 30th - Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2
    * August 6th - Braid
    * August 13th - Bionic Commando: Rearmed
    * August 20th - Galaga Legions
    * August 27th - Castle Crashers

Fable 2 Pub games coming too some time this month I believe.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2008)

The Force Unleashed Demo and Tales of Vesperia this month. =D


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 9, 2008)

Shame on you guys for not mentioning Infinite Undiscovery on the 1st of Sept.  Epic game will be epic.

Hopefully if I play my cards right again, I can nab a copy 2 weeks early.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Shame on you guys for not mentioning Infinite Undiscovery on the 1st of Sept.  Epic game will be epic.
> 
> Hopefully if I play my cards right again, I can nab a copy 2 weeks early.



real-time world. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a modern Squeenix game. Thus I find myself not giving a shit.

I wonder how this years October - November period will be, though.


----------



## little nin (Aug 9, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *  July 30th - Geometry Wars Retro Evolved 2
> * August 6th - Braid
> * August 13th - Bionic Commando: Rearmed
> * August 20th - Galaga Legions
> ...



thanks man, i think my bro got geo wars already but i ain't sure


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Hopefully if I play my cards right again, I can nab a copy 2 weeks early.



my.



____


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 9, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Shame on you guys for not mentioning Infinite Undiscovery on the 1st of Sept.  Epic game will be epic.
> 
> Hopefully if I play my cards right again, I can nab a copy 2 weeks early.



How are you going to get an early copy?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2008)

The same way DS got Soul Calibur IV a week early.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Well essentially, your buddy is a hired mercenary who is in your world. They should be able to enter the bonus dungeon, who knows. Plus, if you are doing couch co-op, are you just going to prohibit both players from entering?
> 
> I am almost done with Fable, just trying to get Lady Grey to give me that fucking sword from the shop lol. I refuse to pay for it. I have been giving her gifts every time I see her, roses/chocolate/gems and *I even had sex with her about 16 times in one night.* No go though :/



my god. HOW CAN SHE EVEN STAND  . seriously tho, kill your sister for the swords. its worth it. I mean its like playing KOTOR, always go to the dark side


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 9, 2008)

real time world? care to elaborate? 



The Drunken Monkey said:


> The Force Unleashed Demo and Tales of Vesperia this month. =D



nice. I wants tales (and the demo would be nice to get here aswell) xD


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, I can't wait for Force Unleashed.  I can't wait to kill a Stormtrooper by using the Force to make a Tie Fighter fall on them or something.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 10, 2008)

Infinite Undiscovery is that soon? D:

So I beat fable. What a boring ending lol. Fun game though


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> It's a modern Squeenix game. Thus I find myself not giving a shit.
> 
> I wonder how this years October - November period will be, though.



It's tri-ace though. I think they clearly have removed the fail they were known for due to Star Ocean 3.

That game was terrible.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 10, 2008)

I bet the xbox 360 will get diablo 3 But don't quote me on it. Diablo 3 better be pretty fun to play since they throw 20 guys at you at once. I been waiting for diablo 3 since the second one came out.

Also is it possible final fantasy 13 will look better on the 360?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2008)

9tailedfox69 said:


> Also is it possible final fantasy 13 will look better on the 360?



How would it be, given it will HAVE to be on multiple discs?

If the 360 looks as good as the PS3 version, thats a good thing. It will have no chance at all to surpass it.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 10, 2008)

I really doubt final fantasy 13 will be more than 8 gigs for the ps3 version unless its a really long game.The highest size for a ps3 game i ever saw i think was 10 and 12 gigs.

I hope it doesnt go over dual layer dvd size.

plus maybe xbox 360s development kit has better compression techniques that also allow it to retain high quality detail.

Either way the game better own


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2008)

I doubt it will. It's a modern Final Fantasy. The last good one was IX, and before that VI.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 10, 2008)

12 was pretty good for me as well as X and 7.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah,       no.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 10, 2008)

well if you only liked 9(whats so good about it) and 6 then I doubt 13 will live up to your expectations.

But to me ff7 and ffx were the first final fantasies to have great graphics and cut scenes and make you really care for the characters and their situations.There was a lot of character development in 7 as well which I liked. Never imagined sephiroth and cloud used to be friends.

I would hope you liked some of the japanese final fantasies that were only just recently released in the united states.

such as final fantasy 2 in ff: origins and final fantasy 3 for ds which was ff6 in japan.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 10, 2008)

the only FF game I´ve ever enjoyed was FF:tactics (gba and ps1) xDDDD

I bought DW5:Empires real cheap (out of boredom) to somewhat still my action and/or RPG cravings.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 10, 2008)

Did anyone find mentor setting on ng2 just a tad too easy after the first 2 stages?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2008)

9tailedfox69 said:


> I really doubt final fantasy 13 will be more than 8 gigs for the ps3 version unless its a really long game.The highest size for a ps3 game i ever saw i think was 10 and 12 gigs.
> 
> I hope it doesnt go over dual layer dvd size.
> 
> ...



Hahahaha. **

Would someone mind telling me the best exclusive games coming out on this system for the rest of this year and any that you might know of in '09? Preferably suited for single-player as well.. cheers.


----------



## Akira (Aug 10, 2008)

Fable 2, Gears 2, hmmmm.......






?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2008)

Gears 2, Fable 2, Too Human (for me ;3), Infinite Undiscovery, Viva Pinata, C&C Red Alert 3, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts, and of course Left 4 Dead.

Some of those are there basically because we don't have much else in that genre coming out.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 10, 2008)

9tailedfox69 said:


> well if you only liked 9(whats so good about it)




For one, Uematsu and Sakaguchi both think it's the best FF they ever worked on. That and the game is a strong mix of retro FF with newer, more fresher elements added to FF. So it isn't limited to retro medievil grind fest or new school super duper contrast, it merges the positives of both and not much of negatives besides the garbageness of random battles. But even X had those.

You also haven't played MGS4 it seems, a game that maxed out an entire Blu-ray disc. Sure, there wasn't compression done for the most part, but the fact is if FFXIII is anything like MGS4, it will probably need a slight DVD collection-sized box for the 360 port.

Remember, it's a port, being developed AFTER the PS3 version is done, hence the double delay for everywhere in the world besides Japan, which isn't getting that version.


----------



## Akira (Aug 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Gears 2, Fable 2, Too Human (for me ;3), Infinite Undiscovery, Viva Pinata, C&C Red Alert 3, Banjo Kazooie Nuts and Bolts, and of course Left 4 Dead.
> 
> Some of those are there basically because we don't have much else in that genre coming out.



Isn't Left for Dead also coming to PS3?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Isn't Left for Dead also coming to PS3?


Not according to Gabe Newell, head honcho at Valve.  He debunked the rumors of EA working on the PS3 version.  I would say it is still possible, but at the moment the official word is PC/360.


----------



## Akira (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh ok, I remember reading rumours about it somewhere. Suppose that's all they were.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 10, 2008)

I finally bought Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones (took me forever to find it), and when I got home to play it, I realized that the 360 doesn't support it...Major disappointment...

What's the release date for Infinite Undiscovery?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 10, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I finally bought Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones (took me forever to find it), and when I got home to play it, I realized that the 360 doesn't support it...Major disappointment...
> 
> What's the release date for Infinite Undiscovery?


NA September 2, 2008
EU September 5, 2008
JP September 11, 2008


----------



## MS81 (Aug 10, 2008)

gears 2 looking sweet.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 10, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *NA September 2, 2008*
> EU September 5, 2008
> JP September 11, 2008



Damn...didn't know it was than soon. Looks like I have to save up some money now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia comes first. Lol Calamity, I had an avatar that looked and I think had the same times as that one. xD But I don't mind at all.

I seriously hope Gamestop decides to carry the special edition of Vesperia.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2008)

Hmmm...I still haven't picked up a copy of Lost Odyssey.  Guess I can get that to play while I wait for Infinite Undiscovery to come out.  So I'll have about three weeks to beat Lost Odyssey before I get Infinite Undiscovery.  I really hope that it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

I have a Silver account question. I read on Wiki that DLC comes a week after Gold Account members have access to it, is this true? And is it only DLC. Or does it affect like say XBLA Games, Demos, etc. etc.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2008)

A lot of demos (maybe all?) have that 1 week delay or whatever, but I don't believe they would prevent a silver account holder from anything that involves them paying money.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> NA September 2, 2008
> *EU September 5, 2008*
> JP September 11, 2008



wait what? this can't be right? we're getting it the _same month_ as you guys? :0
oh happy day 

now if we only could get that Tales demo here aswell 

on a side note: Master Chief in Fable 2? :0

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> wait what? this can't be right? we're getting it the _same month_ as you guys? :0
> oh happy day
> 
> now if we only could get that Tales demo here aswell
> ...



You will probably get the demo when the game is near release. Which...is in 2009.


----------



## Masurao (Aug 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Tales of Vesperia comes first. Lol Calamity, I had an avatar that looked and I think had the same times as that one. xD But I don't mind at all.
> 
> I seriously hope Gamestop decides to carry the special edition of Vesperia.



Lol...I think I repped you for it at one point. I just requested it the other day in the "Request and Giveaway section", to celebrate(for lack of a better term) it's upcoming release. I played through a majority of the Tales series..including some of the jap only ones ToR, ToD: DC, and ToD2. So yeah...

Yeah I hope for special edition too, but I'ma need to make some serious decsions with my money...with Too Human, ToV, and Infinite Undiscovery coming out fairly close together. I also still need to finish Blue Dragon...almost done with second disc...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You will probably get the demo when the game is near release. Which...is in 2009.



but everyone else (US) got it during E3?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> but everyone else (US) got it during E3?



That's literally because we have a few weeks until it comes out.

For all we know, Europe has a year and counting before it comes out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

oh okay then, that makes more sense 

can't wait to get it, I'm in serious need of som rpg lovin' right now. I'm playing digimon world 4 now for crying out loud!


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 11, 2008)

Is that the one on the PS 1?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> oh okay then, that makes more sense
> 
> can't wait to get it, I'm in serious need of som rpg lovin' right now. I'm playing digimon world 4 now for crying out loud!



I suggest playing Terranigma for the SNES if you haven't already.

That is the best game Europe got that the states never did. Hell, it's one of the best 16 bit RPG's ever, and that's saying something, as that generation like so many others was dominated by Square.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

ok, gonna give that a try, thanks goofy :}



forgotten_hero said:


> Is that the one on the PS 1?



no, it's for ps2/xbox ^^
it has some terrible design but at least it has 1-4 players coop ~~


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Your welcome.

It's a must play ESPECIALLY if you liked Secret of Mana or Zelda: Link to the Past. It plays literally the same way as those.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

then I'm sure to love it! 

couldn't find LO at Game the other day, if I did I probably would have bought it ~~


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 11, 2008)

Aero Wing is gay!


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 11, 2008)

dont worry....we already knew that


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got offered 50 bucks for my PSU copy. 

Why hello thar delicious monies

Edit:

Wow, my friends cousin came to my house at 8 am to buy it off me.

wtf lol

I can buy another game now almost though


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

What fool would buy PSU for anything above $4? 

A silly fool, it seems.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

a silly and rich fool I'd say


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> A lot of demos (maybe all?) have that 1 week delay or whatever, but I don't believe they would prevent a silver account holder from anything that involves them paying money.



Ah, forgot to ask this one too. What about updates to games to fix bugs/errors/glitches?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

they occur automaticly when you start a game with Live connected, so they're free 

Mass effect has still not been patched as far as I know :0


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> Mass effect has still not been patched as far as I know :0


Clearly because the game is perfect.  Just like almost every other console game on the market that _could_ be patched yet never is.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 11, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Clearly because the game is perfect.  Just like almost every other console game on the market that _could_ be patched yet never is.



it is (almost), it's just glitchy


----------



## Itachi_forsaken (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone ever had to mail their 360 in because of the "disc is unreadable" error? iv had to do that 3 times. im getting tired of the xbox now....


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 11, 2008)

Blame the shitty hardware and the fact it is slightly ruining your discs and/or the fact the lens and general read methods of the discs is going down the shitter.

Screw the red ring, that disc reading kinda fuck up WAS the major flaw with the PS2 in terms of hardware. And the 360 is the only system this gen to port over that flaw with the hardware.

It's probably a fuck up of the worm gear, too. As it was with most DRE's on the PS2.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

^My GTAIV met the fatal fate of being scratched. Probably because I was moving the 360 while the disc was still in it.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 11, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> ^My GTAIV met the fatal fate of being scratched. Probably because I was moving the 360 while the disc was still in it.


Yeah, a non-gamer relative of mine once picked up and moved what was my 360 at the time in the middle of a song in Guitar Hero 3.  I was too into it to physically stop him or to put together any basic sentence warning him what could happen.  All I managed to say was "Nonononononono!" whilst rocking out.  When he set it back down I heard the dreaded griiiiiinding noise that I heard from YouTube videos of people fucking up their discs and feared for the worst, but surprisingly absolutely nothing happened to the disc 

A very close call.

Hardware wise yeah I'm sure all of us are aware of how much of a piece of shit it can be, but it gets the job done for the majority at least.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 11, 2008)

GTA is very, VERY sensitive to being scratched. Luckily I can get mine games polished for free.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 11, 2008)

I just want gears and Tales whatever else arrives in 09.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 11, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> a silly and rich fool I'd say



He burns most of his xbox games, it just doesn't make sense why he didn't burn PSU either D:

W/e, I'm not going to question it any longer. I feel like I hit a mini jackpot.

The only games of mine that have been scratched were Bioshock and Halo 3.

Right after I beat Bioshock, I took it to my friends house and he kicked his xbox over with it in it. He ended up giving me CoD4 so I didn't really mind and I just got another copy from a friend for 5 dollars.

Halo 3 I let my younger brother take to his friends house and one of the small kids tossed a pillow at the 360. It doesn't play campaign and sometimes freezes on Snowbound. The irony


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn, who knew a pillow could do any damage at all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 12, 2008)

My 360 is still at microsoft. At least I know I will do a good amount of school work before it comes in


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> What fool would buy PSU for anything above $4?
> 
> A silly fool, it seems.





Centuryslayer said:


> a silly and rich fool I'd say



That's right baby.



I just played it for 8 hours yesterday, too.   Glad to know I got the final weapon prize for the MAG event since we finally crossed the 200,000,000 enemy kill count earlier this week.  

I'll probably get Phantasy Star Portable for my trip to Hawaii next week too. lol.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll buy alone in the dark for the 360 for 40 bucks from anyone here.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2008)

I'll go mail it right now. 

So me and my bro have had our Xbox for almost a year now, and we still don't have Live.   If we want the wireless thing I gotta buy it, but I haven't really had $100 to burn.  So he plays on my fiance's account every so often, lol.  I really want to play Civ: Revolution with someone on Live, though.  That looks really fun.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 12, 2008)

you can use any usb wireless adapter to access live. you dont need microsofts 100 dollar adapter.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2008)

Xbox is hooked up way down the basement.  No ethernet cable anywhere around, and we don't have a usb adapter otherwise.  Either way, I won't be buying it anytime soon, though.  I need my cash to buy other games, lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 12, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Xbox is hooked up way down the basement.  No ethernet cable anywhere around, and we don't have a usb adapter otherwise.  Either way, I won't be buying it anytime soon, though.  I need my cash to buy other games, lol.





Get this.


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yūhi Kurenai said:


> Xbox is hooked up way down the basement.  No ethernet cable anywhere around, and we don't have a usb adapter otherwise.  Either way, I won't be buying it anytime soon, though.  I need my cash to buy other games, lol.



do you have a wireless network?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, who knew a pillow could do any damage at all.



The pillow knocked down the 360, it was standing up.



> That's right baby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn. I'm tempted to get PS portable also, can't fucking fight the addiction


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Get this.





9tailedfox69 said:


> do you have a wireless network?



Oh I have wireless, but our internet is through the phone company, so you can plug into a jack and be good to go.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 12, 2008)

I wantz to finish my Lost Odyssey.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2008)

I never really finished it, got like 25% done on a friends xbox. I want to rent it and beat it but its always out :/


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 12, 2008)

I got Dynasty warriors 5: Empires. so far I really like it. the empire mode is fresh and combines the action of DW with the tactics of Romance of the three kingdoms :3


----------



## 9tailedfox69 (Aug 12, 2008)

im gonna use my american express reward points to get a free game But i gotta think of which one.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

I am squealing with delight over recent Halo 3 speculation that came form their acceptance vid for Edge Online's Innovation award.

okay

"Even though in Halo 3 you finished the fight, that doesn't necessarily mean the ride's over."

edit:  I know there are a number of people here looking forward to Tales of Vesperia, so here is 1UP's latest impressions.

okay

The author actually already finished the final game, but just can't publish the full review yet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 12, 2008)

Man, can't wait to see if Halo 3 does get a new map editing option.  Might give me a reason to take out my copy of Lost Odyssey and put Halo 3 back in.


----------



## Ulio (Aug 12, 2008)

I haven't bought a game for a few months now for my 360.

I m thinking about too human , mercs 2 or SC4

Im probably gonna get SC4 right now and too human when its out . anyone have any suggestion on which is a better choice.


----------



## kaimeratech (Aug 12, 2008)

I just got soul callibur 4 and its great


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 12, 2008)

Probably wise not to bother with Too Human for a while. Doesn't seem like it's worth the full price.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 12, 2008)

Ulio said:


> I haven't bought a game for a few months now for my 360.
> 
> I m thinking about too human , mercs 2 or SC4
> 
> Im probably gonna get SC4 right now and too human when its out . anyone have any suggestion on which is a better choice.


If you want a Diablo type game built for consoles Too Human wouldn't be a bad choice.  It gets a *lot* of shit, but most of it is pretty undeserved.

If you have local friends to play SCIV with you would probably get a lot of wholesome fun out of that as well.


----------



## Nidaime664 (Aug 12, 2008)

add my gamertag!! it is

AC3TAK


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'll fucking love Too Human, honestly. 

I also think people probably didn't spend enough time with it, and the right analog control takes a bit of getting into. I don't see me having any problems enjoying it, on a personal level.


----------



## Taki (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn, my LIVE connection is shit. DNS shit has failed.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 12, 2008)

Taki said:


> Damn, my LIVE connection is shit. DNS shit has failed.



you should get that wireless adaptor


----------



## kaimeratech (Aug 12, 2008)

does anyone play dead or alive 4 online anymore?


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Aug 12, 2008)

kaimeratech said:


> does anyone play dead or alive 4 online anymore?



I still play online and there are a descent number of servers still around so a lot of people still paly online


----------



## Taki (Aug 12, 2008)

kyutofukumaki said:


> you should get that wireless adaptor



Thats what Im using


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 13, 2008)

Does it work well?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you want a Diablo type game built for consoles Too Human wouldn't be a bad choice.  It gets a *lot* of shit, but most of it is pretty undeserved.
> 
> If you have local friends to play SCIV with you would probably get a lot of wholesome fun out of that as well.



According to you that is, amirite  lol



> Yeah, I think I'll fucking love Too Human, honestly.
> 
> I also think people probably didn't spend enough time with it, and the right analog control takes a bit of getting into. I don't see me having any problems enjoying it, on a personal level.



Spent 2 hours with it initially, went back to it for another hour and a half. 

Right analog stick isn't hard to get into. Very easy concept, maybe the only thing hard to pull off is Air combos. Plus the main story itself isn't even that long apparently.

I won 500 points from GTA4. Now I have 530 points  I want to buy either the new Galaga or BC rearmed. I just need 270 points D:

Also live just expired yay


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I mentioned that because it's [re: combat controls] the only complaint I keep seeing from people who toddled around in the demo. I haven't really heard anything else; just that, over and over again.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

Jotun said:


> According to you that is, amirite  lol


Yeah, but honestly what other game out there gets as much shit as Too Human does?  I just feel it has been an easy target to bandwagon hate on because of its extended development time and outspoken developer.  Other than that it is just like any other game out there to me.

There are some valid complaints against the game, but nothing I've heard really sounds like a game breaking problem.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2008)

Make a Viewtful Joe 3 for the 360, Capcom or whoever publishes this game.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, Clover Studios (I think) made the game, and they got closed down.


----------



## Fang (Aug 13, 2008)

Microsoft should hire those developers then.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

Platinum Games = Clover Studios basically


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 13, 2008)

i go away for a while and i miss alot of things 

kindof lame..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 13, 2008)

I GOT MY 360 BACK WOOOOT! man did not take that long at all  and I got a free month of XBOX LIVE GOLD! WOOT!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

^Lucky. I should get mine to RROD and get a free month too.


----------



## little nin (Aug 13, 2008)

u get the free month regardless, i got it when my 360 needed repairs.

how comes no1 talks about dc universe vs mk?


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2008)

little nin said:


> how comes no1 talks about dc universe vs mk?



Because no one cares?


----------



## little nin (Aug 13, 2008)

that may be true 

the game looks ok to me though, i realised that it lacks BGM


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

little nin said:


> u get the free month regardless, i got it when my 360 needed repairs.
> 
> how comes no1 talks about dc universe vs mk?


If you want to talk about it there is a thread for it.  Otherwise don't expect much enthusiasm for it from most people.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2008)

Not sure if i should get Braid or Bionic Commando Rearmed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Reviews say Braid is epic. But I like Super Mario better.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Not sure if i should get Braid or Bionic Commando Rearmed


Bionic Commando will be _more_ game without a doubt, but Braid could be one of those irreplaceable gaming experiences much like Portal was for many last year.  I would say Bionic Commando now and Braid later.


The Drunken Monkey said:


> Reviews say Braid is epic. But I like Super Mario better.


If you're still comparing it to Mario games, then I would say Braid has gone over your head.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks, i'll get rearmed then


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> If you're still comparing it to Mario games, then I would say Braid has gone over your head.



I'm not too big on the art style either.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 13, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I GOT MY 360 BACK WOOOOT! man did not take that long at all  and I got a free month of XBOX LIVE GOLD! WOOT!



Accept my friend request.

Crazymtf you too.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2008)

When I went on live again for the first time I got a shitload of friend requests of people I didn't recognize.


----------



## Goldenblade (Aug 13, 2008)

Did anyone hacked the xbox's drive firmware? I did and I did it to my friends too, recently one of their xboxs got RROD and they had to buy a new one, which came with a new drive and I cant find any clues on how to hack it....

He's really pissed cause he wanted to play all the new games that are coming up and I really wanted to help him.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 13, 2008)

Tell him to try buying games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks, i'll get rearmed then


I've heard the ps3 versions is better with ps3 d-padr. Give me an insight with 360 control for this game.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 13, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> When I went on live again for the first time I got a shitload of friend requests of people I didn't recognize.



One of them was me, Crow. =P


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 13, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I've heard the ps3 versions is better with ps3 d-padr. Give me an insight with 360 control for this game.



It's pretty easy to get used to.  I haven't had too many issues with the d-pad although you do feel more secure using the sixaxis/ds3 considering I've played the demo for BCR also.

But remember, the control scheme is still rather archaic so practice in the tutorials before throwing the controller out the window.

This is the way to do a remake though.  Man, nostalgia really sets in, especially with the music.  So awesome.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 14, 2008)

Heh, there is justice in Japan afterall, Tales of Vesperia sells 108k 1st week, and boosted 360 sales near 24k. Not bad for a dead console over there


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 14, 2008)

Microsoft must be glad that Tales boosted their sales.  I wonder if the sales will drop next week or if they'll stay pretty high.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2008)

I'd get Braid for 10 dollars. Played some of it at a friends house, but ya D:

Rearmed is something I am defn getting. Galaga legions, then maybe Castle Crashers.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Aug 14, 2008)

^How was braid?  Kind of looks like maplestory with the ladders and stuff.

I'm soooo stoked for Mercenaries 2, it's out this month.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2008)

I can't w8 for Last Remnant,Gears2....(thinking of other games) Naruto BB.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 14, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Microsoft must be glad that Tales boosted their sales.  I wonder if the sales will drop next week or if they'll stay pretty high.



probably drop like a fucking rock

But i heard Namco's target over there was 120k, 500k worldwide


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 14, 2008)

Grandia said:


> probably drop like a fucking rock
> 
> But i heard Namco's target over there was 120k, 500k worldwide



So, 98% of what Tales games sell as?

Except thinking worldwide will usurp Japan, of course. Only Symphonia has done that, and that was done solely by Nintendo.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2008)

Okay, thinking of giving Madden a go. 08 or 09?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2008)

after reading that preview, I want the Tales game even more


----------



## Jotun (Aug 14, 2008)

Actually I hear Madden 09 is pretty good. They get better each year for the most part.

Played Pub games demo and jesus do I have shitty luck. Fortunes Tower is the easiest to make money off of. Keystone is basically Roulette and Spinnerbox or whatever is just a shitty slot machine where you spam A.

The powerlvlfag in me wants to get all the items and as much gold as I can.



Some people were comparing Tales to Eternal Sonata. I really hope it isn't that boring


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2008)

ES was pretty fun...in co-op. 

fuck, I wants Fable 2 already


----------



## Fang (Aug 14, 2008)

Madden 09 is not something I care for. Yay improved hit-sticks, better animation, more varied physical interactions between the defense lines and offensive lines, ect...

Same shit, variably, every year.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2008)

08 it is. The 40 Euro price-difference did it for me. >.>


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 14, 2008)

Get 09


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2008)

Becaaaauuuuse?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

Or wait and get 10.... Or maybe even 11.... Why not 12?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 14, 2008)

Just watched an Infinite Undiscovery gameplay vid.  Looks like a standard JRPG (realtime combat at least), so those who like that will probably dig it.  Although the one _bad_ thing I noticed about it was horrible english voice acting.  Very cringe worthy from what I heard.  Maybe that's normal for JRPG's though?  I wouldn't know.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 14, 2008)

Well.. pretty typical, yeah. Any idea on whether or not they'll have an original audio/subs option, like eternal sonata and some others do?

One of the reasons I hate [ff] twelve is because I'd much rather pay to have myself earfucked to death by a spiked rhino dick than hear vaan's voice, so...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope they have subtitles.  I always like having the original Japanese/foreign language voice actors doing the audio and then turn on the subtitles so I know what they're saying.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2008)

Castle Crashers is going to 1,200/15 bucks :/

Looks like it's only going to be BCR/Galaga/Pubgames for me


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Madden 09 is not something I care for. Yay improved hit-sticks, better animation, more varied physical interactions between the defense lines and offensive lines, ect...
> 
> Same shit, variably, every year.


The NHL series is a gasp of fresh air, year in and year out.  I picked up NHL 07 and promptly swore off Madden forever.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 15, 2008)

You're a hockey whore though, of course you would say that


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 15, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You're a hockey whore though, of course you would say that


Dude, I played Madden 05 religiously.  06 was okay.  After trying out 07 I said fuck this, picked up NHL and never looked back.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2008)

Shit apparently got better with '08.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Just watched an Infinite Undiscovery gameplay vid.  Looks like a standard JRPG (realtime combat at least), so those who like that will probably dig it.  Although the one _bad_ thing I noticed about it was horrible english voice acting.  Very cringe worthy from what I heard.  Maybe that's normal for JRPG's though?  I wouldn't know.



I didn't see anything terrible about em. If you mean the yelling while fighting, it's just them yelling out the name of the attacks. But it be just as bad in Japanese so I don't care about that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay, bought '08 because '09 apparently wasn't in anyway. Might get it later. First gotta get used to the fuckin' controls.


----------



## Fang (Aug 15, 2008)

Are they that bad? 

I really need to get my ass in gear and have Microsoft fix my fucking Xbox.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 15, 2008)

I like Geometry Wars 2 better, but that's me.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Are they that bad?
> 
> I really need to get my ass in gear and have Microsoft fix my fucking Xbox.



No, it's just that I haven't really found a proper tutorial yet to explain all the functions to me well. =p


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> Madden 09 is not something I care for. Yay improved hit-sticks, better animation, more varied physical interactions between the defense lines and offensive lines, ect...
> 
> Same shit, variably, every year.


Wow it seems your actually expecting some effort put into a EA made game.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm gonna have to revise my recommendation of F.E.A.R.

I just tried Americas Army, and didn't have much hope for it because it's Government made, and what would they know about making a fun game?

Well, it's just like Counterstrike, if Counterstrike had realistic looking firearms, effects, an emphesis on teamplay instead of Rambo style tactics, and interesting maps you can build a strategy around. Basically, it totally rips off the Counterstrike formula, and makes it better in just about every way.

The visuals ain't nothing to sneeze at, either.

So yeah, just about every other free game I tried doesn't even come close, and isn't worth wasting time on.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

So finally got BCR and Pubgames. Fucken DS has me beat in all the challenge rooms by nano seconds, except for one 

Braid is a really short experience, very fun though. I would personally get GeoWars 2 unless you alrdy have GeoWars.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 16, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Wow it seems your actually expecting some effort put into a EA made game.


Has _anybody_ here played either of the last 2 NHL games?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 16, 2008)

Nope.  The last NHL game I played was on the N64.  Are they still as fun as the N64 one?  Because if they are, then I'll probably try to pick up a cheap used copy.


----------



## little nin (Aug 16, 2008)

the last NHL game i had was on ps2, it wasn't the normal NHL game, the one that had the fire on the pucks and stuff?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Aug 16, 2008)

little nin said:


> the last NHL game i had was on ps2, it wasn't the normal NHL game, the one that had the fire on the pucks and stuff?


NHL Hitz 2003 is one of the greatest games ever made.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 16, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So finally got BCR and Pubgames. Fucken DS has me beat in all the challenge rooms by nano seconds, except for one
> 
> Braid is a really short experience, very fun though. I would personally get GeoWars 2 unless you alrdy have GeoWars.



Cherish that one you have. 

But yes, get GeoWars 2 regardless if you have the first one because it's a different beast.  Then add my gamertag and aim for my scores. =P


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 16, 2008)

EA has been getting better these past two years. Franchises have finally become less milky than before. Putting out new IP's as well.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 16, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> EA has been getting better these past two years. Franchises have finally become less milky than before. Putting out new IP's as well.



Activision Blizzard is now the old EA

anyways anyone seen this? the scale in Banjo 3 looks crazy


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Cherish that one you have.
> 
> But yes, get GeoWars 2 regardless if you have the first one because it's a different beast.  Then add my gamertag and aim for my scores. =P



lol...fuuuuuuuuck uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Fucking chance on pubgames is super rigged. I think the purpose of this game was to piss you off as you got items and then put you into major debt.

I wonder what the chances are of an update for online multi with BCR. Don't fall is an awesome 4 player multi mode lol


----------



## Jotun (Aug 16, 2008)

You get Pubgames for free if you preorder Fable2. It comes with the game, I don't know why they had to be stupid about it. Make sure the place you preorder Fable2 at has the codes beforehand though. I had to go to a diff gamestop.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 16, 2008)

How is 1942 Joint Strike, worth the money?


----------



## Fang (Aug 16, 2008)

Any updates on Force Unleashed? Hopefully it hasn't been pushed back or delayed again.


----------



## beads (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay, we have more views than the PS3 thread.

And Donkey Show, is your gamertag the same as your username?

Also, people need to add me! Send a message saying you're from NF though.


----------



## GaruTekra (Aug 16, 2008)

TWF said:


> Any updates on Force Unleashed? Hopefully it hasn't been pushed back or delayed again.



Nope, it still has it's September 19th release and it has a demo coming out August 21st.


----------



## beads (Aug 16, 2008)

The Euphoria physics engine is the only reason I will play that game. Well, and playing as the Apprentice in SC4.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, the physics engine is going to make the game great.  I'm actually looking forward to just slashing with the lightsaber, to see how the the Apprentice attacks with a backwards hold on his lightsaber.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

Noooo, Gamestop doesn't have pre-orders for Tales of Vesperia Premium edition in-store. I have to buy it online. >.< Here's hoping they'll let you pre-order sometime this week since it comes out next week.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2008)

bought bionic commando ( arcade), its not that good. But I'll play later. It plays fun tho. The actual next gen one looks great tho.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2008)

How many points was it?


----------



## slimscane (Aug 17, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Cherish that one you have.
> 
> But yes, get GeoWars 2 regardless if you have the first one because it's a different beast.  *Then add my gamertag and aim for my scores.* =P


Well aren't you cheeky?  I _swear_ I'll take you down 

I'm enjoying BC:R


----------



## Slips (Aug 17, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia iwas interested in that but it looks a carbon copy of eternal sonata

Force unleashed and fable 2 will be my next purchases. I just want to be a cruel bastard to that fucking mutt


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 17, 2008)

Really?  I haven't heard of anyone who wants to be a bastard to their dog.  Well, seeing your signature, it makes sense, I think.  Do you like cats better?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 17, 2008)

I like dogs better.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not a fan of dogs either, generally. Heh. It's unfortunate that there doesn't seem to be a choice. I didn't like fable in the first place though, so I'm just getting this one for co-op anyways. Eh.

I love this time of year. Starting with Too Human this week, I have 30 [console/handheld, ie: not including pc/arcade/ware/etc] games to buy in the next three months or so, not counting titles I'm waiting on reviews for.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2008)

BCR is not good? 

Just beat it with a friend on Co-Op. That was an intense 5 hours of gaming lol. We were missing alot of items too, and jesus is the last level long/annoying. Gotta do the other challenge rooms now since I unlocked them.

Fable is really hit and miss I guess. The co-op shits gonna be fun. Robbing stores together, killing your friends main NPCs. I wonder if the pub-games are going to be open for co-op also.

Also, spinnerbox achievement still sucks dick. I have all of them except for the spinnerbox one. 5 hours spamming A and browsing forums. I'm debating how much money I should build up before Fable 2 comes out. There are apparently castles you can buy for 1 mil. I only have 120kish atm, could easily get 1 mil+ though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 18, 2008)

ooh, I hadn't thought about robbing stores in coop . that sounds awesome 

I read that earning money in the pub games was hard? 



Slips said:


> Tales of Vesperia iwas interested in that but it looks a carbon copy of eternal sonata



apart from that the Tales games has always been like that ~~
and how would that change anything anyway? it'll still be a sweet game.
almost every fucking game out there is a copy of another game, so if we would use that argument for not buying them/being interested we wouldn't buy ANY game


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 18, 2008)

Meh, I'm sure there'll be a diamond glitch anyway.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2008)

Well a few things...

You can make very steady money in Fortune's Tower. It would just take awhile. You can also make a pretty decent amount on Keystone, it really just depends on how bad you luck is. Then there is bloodstone, where you bet on numbers that WONT be rolled. Spinnerbox is just random. I was in debt at 90k, then I got 4 back to back jackpots and I was ahead 25k.

Tournaments are a good way to make money also. The funny thing about Keystone tournies is that if you literally don't bet anything but the minimum starting bet, you will 9 times out of 10 place in the top 5. 

Also there is a glitch where you can make lots of money with Fortune's Tower I just read about. I haven't tried it yet, but apparently you bet the minimum. Then right after pressing A to bet you press LB to max your bet. What ends up happening is you win based on the maximum bet, but in reality you only bet the minimum. So if you lose, it really isn't anything compared to how much you could technically make.

Peter Monlezuzuzleletuyzy was talking about robbing things in co-op, having someone be the lookout etc, started to get me thinking 

Since you only get money from actual Jobs and gambling idk. You can buy virtually every building in Fable 2 according to Peter M. and shit can cost up to 1mil at least.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 18, 2008)

gonna have to try that glitch then


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

Damn too human is getting shitted on. Owell i still feel it'll be fun.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 18, 2008)

It doesn't help when you have Dyack acting like a douche left and right D:

Lol the main parts of the1up review for Too Human



> Too Human is not a good role-playing game.
> 
> On top of all of this, Too Human is also not a good action game.
> 
> ...



Alot of that I saw in the demo, except for the neverending pitfall bug lol. Really a shame


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2008)

Jotun said:


> It doesn't help when you have Dyack acting like a douche left and right D:
> 
> Lol the main parts of the1up review for Too Human
> 
> ...


I was really looking forward to 1UP's take on Too Human, but who the hell is that reviewer?  I was hoping for someone I actually "know" and trust, but it looks like I'll have to listen to the podcasts for that =\


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

Did anyone see the quote where Dyack said a town would die if Too Human didn't sell well?

Also, Force Unleashed got a 7.5 in OXM. They said it wasn't as good as any of the Jedi Knight games.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2008)

OXM is a shitty mag, I trust their reviews about as much as I do Gamespy or IGN.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

TWF said:


> OXM is a shitty mag, I trust their reviews about as much as I do Gamespy or IGN.



Lol This is the correct answer.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

EGM has the best reviews, but Game Informer is the most worthless.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2008)

Their editoral staff are also incredibly lame as hell.

" Herk herk I'm girl and a reviewer/writer on Game Informer, respect my reviews. Derp derp! "

...


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

Their previews read like a press release. EGM isn't afraid to say "Right now, this game is shit. Let's hope it's not shit when they release it."
Game Informer is "This game rocks my sox off, right gais? This game is rad!"


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

EGm reviews suck, i barely ever agree with em but whatever. i like to make my owns reviews on things.


----------



## Fang (Aug 18, 2008)

Once in awhile I'll trust the reviews of a few select EGM editors or writers because I know their history  and the quality of their claims, other than that though, a few from Gamespot and 1up are the only real places I trust.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

When EGM gave Assassin's Creed a 4.5 is when my respect for them skyrocketed. They were the only magazine to actually admit that the hype was wrong and that the game was shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

beads said:


> When EGM gave Assassin's Creed a 4.5 is when my respect for them skyrocketed. They were the only magazine to actually admit that the hype was wrong and that the game was shit.



What are you talking about? Plenty of reviewers gave it low scores. I actually enjoyed the game and once again proves why i don't listen to them.

And they gave it a 5.8 now a 4. 4 is for lair.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> What are you talking about? Plenty of reviewers gave it low scores. I actually enjoyed the game and once again proves why i don't listen to them.
> 
> And they gave it a 5.8 now a 4. 4 is for lair.



Plenty of people gave it 7s, which are "average" A 5 is "low".

And my idea of a fun experience doesn't involve sitting on a bench.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 18, 2008)

beads said:


> Did anyone see the quote where Dyack said a town would die if Too Human didn't sell well?
> 
> Also, Force Unleashed got a 7.5 in OXM. They said it wasn't as good as any of the Jedi Knight games.




You act like 7.5 is a bad score, but im sure its a very good but im sure it has flaws. Most games do.


----------



## Starrk (Aug 18, 2008)

I enjoyed Assassin's Creed, but never finished it.


----------



## Akuma (Aug 18, 2008)

Stark said:


> I enjoyed Assassin's Creed, but never finished it.



I played the first 5 minutes. I thought it was shitty all around.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

Akuma said:


> You act like 7.5 is a bad score, but im sure its a very good but im sure it has flaws. Most games do.



In the post right before your's I said a 7 was average.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

beads said:


> Plenty of people gave it 7s, which are "average" A 5 is "low".
> 
> And my idea of a fun experience doesn't involve sitting on a bench.



The bench thing took a minute tops. 

I'm not going to defend my likeness for the game cause i know it'll just start an argument. In the end i don't follow most magz/sites. I follow if i think i'll enjoy it. Works sometimes, sometimes...*Fuck you lair* it doesn't


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> The bench thing took a minute tops.
> 
> I'm not going to defend my likeness for the game cause i know it'll just start an argument. In the end i don't follow most magz/sites. I follow if i think i'll enjoy it. Works sometimes, sometimes...*Fuck you lair* it doesn't



OK, that's fair. I won't bring up my main complaint about the game, then.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

^Sounds good  

The reviews are very mixed for too human. 

Ign - 7.8
Gamepro - 4/5
Giantbomb - 3/5
Gamespot - 5.5

Sounds like some like it, some don't. I hope i do.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

Mixed reviews make me very thankful for demos. I played the demo, didn't enjoy it, so I saved my money.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

^Yeah. I enjoyed the demo somewhat. Main feature is to play with my friend. 

can't wait for star wars demo, i want that game badly.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 18, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Sounds good
> 
> The reviews are very mixed for too human.
> 
> ...


That's a very misleading mistake ;3  Too Human actually got a 5.5 from gamespot.

It remains to be a game I really just need to play for myself which I will in a few days.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 18, 2008)

^Whoops, fixed. And yeah I'll have to play to see.


----------



## beads (Aug 18, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That's a very misleading mistake ;3  Too Human actually got a 5.5 from gamespot.
> 
> It remains to be a game I really just need to play for myself which I will in a few days.



Whoops. :rofl


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2008)

I tried the pub games. I lost like 100 bucks on each except for keystone where I lost 25


----------



## Negative-Ion (Aug 19, 2008)

Assasins Creed  was a good game, it had a good story, that makes it over all a good game. i played it and i finished it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2008)

Gamespy were brutal on Too Human. The 2.5/5 is generous in comparison to the review.



> Deprived of a decent storyline, innovative mechanics, and limited variation in either enemies or environments, Too Human is barely worthy of a weekend rental. It's an extremely repetitive treadmill set in a world you'll never get a chance to actually learn anything about thanks to the almost complete lack of exposition. Whatever points it scores for its somewhat interesting approach to combat are almost instantly retracted once you perform them for the umpteenth time on the same robot that fights in the same way. Unfortunately, Too Human can't even provide decent graphics at a consistent framerate, as graphical hitches and choppy visuals are a regular occurrence. All of these negatives leave little reason to recommend Too Human.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

Ya my predictions were pretty spot on, Stumpy you need to jack sum1s 360 D:


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> That's a very misleading mistake ;3  Too Human actually got a 5.5 from gamespot.
> 
> It remains to be a game I really just need to play for myself which I will in a few days.


You got a 360? Tell me how it plays. Too Human seemed to be an anticipated RPG game for the console, so I'm kinda interested.



Snake_108 said:


> Gamespy were brutal on Too Human. The 2.5/5 is generous in comparison to the review.


How unbiased is gamespy anyway?



Jotun said:


> Ya my predictions were pretty spot on, Stumpy you need to jack sum1s 360 D:


What predictions?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

My predictions of it being a 7ish/10 game (was trying to be generous). The demo really speaks for itself. Co-op is really the only reason I would pick this game up.

I hate how people keep comparing it to Diablo. It has loot, thats about it.


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

Everyone knows that any game with lots of enemies or loot = diablo.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2008)

Alan Wake is still alive, just about.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm hoping for 09 fall for that, but who knows D: 

GALAGA LEGIONS TMRW

All I need is some info on GTA4 DLC. Isn't it marked for Nov release?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 19, 2008)

Didn't they say it was delayed until the first quarter of '09?


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

GTA IV is delayed to 2009 basically because they made too much money.
And Galaga Legions is looking orgasmic.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

Really? Think you could link the article? Is GTA4 for PC also pushed back? I thought that was coming out in Nov also.

If Legions is anything like the C.E. version of Pacman 

Nuke Dukem 3D for XBLA is finished and just finished the MS certification. I hope they don't overcharge on that. I do really miss 800 points being the expensive side. The only thing 1000 pointsish I bought was Puzzle Quest I believe. Well spent if I might add.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

I want final gameplay footage. Look's slightly chuggy in that video. We'll see how it ends up.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh it looks good. It's the physics engine I am talking about.

I am much more excited about this game today than I was last year, thats for sure.


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Really? Think you could link the article? Is GTA4 for PC also pushed back? I thought that was coming out in Nov also.
> 
> If Legions is anything like the C.E. version of Pacman
> 
> Nuke Dukem 3D for XBLA is finished and just finished the MS certification. I hope they don't overcharge on that. I do really miss 800 points being the expensive side. The only thing 1000 pointsish I bought was Puzzle Quest I believe. Well spent if I might add.



Gladly: 
It could come out in Nov, but that is doubtfull.

Holy shit: 

I love Jim Sterling: 

lol Dennis Dyac:


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Oh it looks good. It's the physics engine I am talking about.
> 
> I am much more excited about this game today than I was last year, thats for sure.



There are actually three seperate engines for TFU, the Euphoria Engine for the AI they developed (leased an earlier version to the Rock Star team for GTA IV), the physics engine, the DMM for realistic effects.

Wood splintering like wood shood, metal shattering and buckeling from Force, ect...I've3 been excited about this game for nearly 3 years now.


----------



## little nin (Aug 19, 2008)

game looks epic


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> There are actually three seperate engines for TFU, the Euphoria Engine for the AI they developed (leased an earlier version to the Rock Star team for GTA IV), the physics engine, the DMM for realistic effects.
> 
> Wood splintering like wood shood, metal shattering and buckeling from Force, ect...I've3 been excited about this game for nearly 3 years now.



all games should use that kind of stuff


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah star wars will be awesome, especially for fans, i can't wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2008)

My birthday is next week, guys.


----------



## Fang (Aug 19, 2008)

Anyway, is Alan Wake still even under development or did it get drop? I mean, the footage for it's trailer was demoed what...five years ago almost from this past E3, well before the 360 was even out. Christ they're taking their sweet ass time on that one.


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> Anyway, is Alan Wake still even under development or did it get drop? I mean, the footage for it's trailer was demoed what...five years ago almost from this past E3, well before the 360 was even out. Christ they're taking their sweet ass time on that one.





Snake_108 said:


> Alan Wake is still alive, just about.



D'oh.
....................


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2008)

Played two hours of Too Human and i enjoy it. The collecting quality is def high and tus will make me happy


----------



## Fogun 01 (Aug 19, 2008)

For Force Unleashed, does anybody know if you can customize the looks of your character? I was wondering if I had to look like that for the whole game or if it was just a default character.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2008)

Fogun 01 said:


> For Force Unleashed, does anybody know if you can customize the looks of your character? I was wondering if I had to look like that for the whole game or if it was just a default character.



I think that's the look. You play his story, not like academy.


----------



## Fogun 01 (Aug 19, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I think that's the look. You play his story, not like academy.


Ah, ok, thanks. I haven't played Academy. The only Star Wars games I've played were Republic Commando and KoTOR.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2008)

^ah, well yeah you play as Vader's apprentice


----------



## MS81 (Aug 19, 2008)

I want teh 60GB now!!!!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

TWF said:


> There are actually three seperate engines for TFU, the Euphoria Engine for the AI they developed (leased an earlier version to the Rock Star team for GTA IV), the physics engine, the DMM for realistic effects.
> 
> Wood splintering like wood shood, metal shattering and buckeling from Force, ect...I've3 been excited about this game for nearly 3 years now.



Well if you want to nitpick, prolly just the Havok engine mainly. Bottom line I can see some slight chugging which will most likely be cleaned up.

Gotta love being able to play Shadowrun on silver. Owned it up with the dwarf.


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

DS needs to add me to the first page.



Jotun said:


> Well if you want to nitpick, prolly just the Havok engine mainly. Bottom line I can see some slight chugging which will most likely be cleaned up.
> 
> Gotta love being able to play Shadowrun on silver. Owned it up with the dwarf.


A fellow Shadowrun fan!


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2008)

Good game, the company that made it shot themselves in the foot though. My friend had borrowed it for the longest time and I remembered you could play it on Silver (my gold ran out) so I called my friend up for it. Another of my buddies got it used for 10 bucks so we gonna play it till Left 4 Dead.


----------



## beads (Aug 19, 2008)

Castle Crashers is supposed to have fun co-op.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 19, 2008)

^yeah, looks fun as hell.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Microsof is seriously fucking pissing me off. This is the second night in a row that I have called tech support to have my repair process order filed and sent so I can get my 360 fix, and like the night before, the operator tells me their again doing another service update.

And to top it all off the bastards cheat me out of my three year red rings warranty and now I have to pay and can't even again file the repair request until tommorrow morning.

God damn it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

I have 5ish years on my warranty.

How much are they charging you? That really fucking blows.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

$99 bucks for the labour and parts since the problem isn't under the three year red rings and I'm out of my one year standard manufacters warranty, and then additional for shipping and handling.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2008)

Damn that sucks.  They're actually making you pay for shipping and handling?  That really, really, really sucks.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if the rumor of the arcade version going down to 199 are true?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah dude M$ did that same ish with me, I paid 130 bucks for the warranty and repair.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF, why didn't you just do the towel trick?

In any case, getting a 360 repaired isn't worth it. You'd be better off getting a new arcade.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Galaga Legions Motherfuckers


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Good game, the company that made it shot themselves in the foot though. My friend had borrowed it for the longest time and I remembered you could play it on Silver (my gold ran out) so I called my friend up for it. Another of my buddies got it used for 10 bucks so we gonna play it till Left 4 Dead.



haha, that almost made me want to buy the game 
I (currently) don't play onlin enough to warrant buying gold memberships when my current one runs out ~~


that might change with fable 2 though


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2008)

no problems with warranty here

anything like a game console get 3 years warranty + 3 years for the RROD from microsoft so im safe


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2008)

keep telling yourself that 

anyone excited over Operation Flashpoint 2?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

No clue wtf that is Century lol

Also, my friend is scrubbing out and intends to MAYBE rent Fable 2. I am willing to be the henchman, who wants to buddy up with me when it comes out?

Galaga Legions is so cool D:

Challenge Rooms in BCR get so difficult lol. Audie has me beat on a few, I just don't want to bother trying to figure out how to beat them fast enough.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> keep telling yourself that
> 
> anyone excited over Operation Flashpoint 2?



I already had to send in my 360

They send me a label and off was my XBOX they didn't even ask for proof of purchase or anything 

3 years standard is the law here, every single piece of electronics has that warranty then microsoft added another 3 years


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> no problems with warranty here
> 
> anything like a game console get 3 years warranty + 3 years for the RROD from microsoft so im safe



Yeah, no. 1 year of full warranty, 3 years for just the RRoD. If the first year passed, you only have 2 years of RRoD warranty left, not 3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Yeah, no. 1 year of full warranty, 3 years for just the RRoD. If the first year passed, you only have 2 years of RRoD warranty left, not 3.



This is belgium not america 

my cellphone for example also has three years of warranty, microsoft never had a problem replacing the 360's even BEFORE tho whole extra warranty for the RROD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

This is Europe, and those rules apply, nub.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is Europe, and those rules apply, nub.



this is belgium and we kick ass 

I still remember people getting their 360 fixed after the first year and this was before the whole extra warranty

so yeah microsoft BENELUX probably kicks ass


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Vegitto-kun said:


> this is belgium and we kick ass
> 
> I still remember people getting their 360 fixed after the first year and this was before the whole extra warranty
> 
> so yeah microsoft BENELUX probably kicks ass



It's the same in the Benelux. One year of all-encompassing warranty, and the two years after that are for RRoD. The three-year warranty was only for those consoles who had gone past the one year mark just after M$ officially recognized the flaw.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> $99 bucks for the labour and parts since the problem isn't under the three year red rings and I'm out of my one year standard manufacters warranty, and then additional for shipping and handling.



Go buy a new one for 100 bucks more.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Finally got the fucking spinnerbox achievement. I'm at 200k gold with everything unlocked. I think I can put pubgames down till Fable 2 comes out now.

Now to conquer BCR and Galaga Legions.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

The Jew in me would compell me to keep playing until I obtained more gold than I'd ever need.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> TWF, why didn't you just do the towel trick?
> 
> In any case, getting a 360 repaired isn't worth it. You'd be better off getting a new arcade.



What is the towel trick? And I don't have the money to buy a new system as I'm in between jobs at the money.



Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is Europe, and those rules apply, nub.



Did you use to be known as Sin? And Eurofags...



crazymtf said:


> Go buy a new one for 100 bucks more.



Don't got the money.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> The Jew in me would compell me to keep playing until I obtained more gold than I'd ever need.



I thought about it, but my friend started making fun of me. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 20, 2008)

you could donate that money to me Jotun, and then you'd have a reason to keep playing the pub game


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> What is the towel trick? And I don't have the money to buy a new system as I'm in between jobs at the money.


You poor lol

Just google it. It's a way to induce the RRoD on your 360 if your warranty for other errors has run out.


TWF said:


> Did you use to be known as Sin? And Eurofags...


No, I used to be known as Sir Slick, Lucifer the Light-Bearer, Karsa Orlong, Shalashaska, Minami Ryusuke, etc.



Jotun said:


> I thought about it, but my friend started making fun of me. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


I like money more.

That card-game glitch is very, VERY useful. >.>


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Are you a Dooku fanboy?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

The card game glitch made me 100k in 9 minutes on the highest table.

I know how useful it is 

Century you haven't tried out the trick yet lol? Also, do I have you added? My gt is Xapan.


----------



## raxor (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> What is the towel trick?



10 secs of google

I assume that's what he meant


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Are you a Dooku fanboy?





Jotun said:


> The card game glitch made me 100k in 9 minutes on the highest table.
> 
> I know how useful it is
> 
> Century you haven't tried out the trick yet lol? Also, do I have you added? My gt is Xapan.



The spinner trick is a bitch, yes. Also; keystone. I tried the tripples strategy, but that only won me the first one. >.>


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Keystone sucks at money making. If you want to win at tournies just don't bet at all. Bet the min on 1 arch stone and spam roll dice/continue. The CPUs just end up losing all their money. I have always come in the top 5 and have gotten 1st place doing that.

Jesus christ some of these challenge rooms are ridiculous.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, the no-betting worked well. XD


----------



## BAD BD (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> What is the towel trick? And I don't have the money to buy a new system as I'm in between jobs at the money.




Just wrap your system in a 2-3 towels and then turn it on and leave it on for 15 minutes. Wait for it to cool down and it should work. It might just be temporary though.

I tried that, but I had to do it every time I wanted to play, so I ended up sending it in to get repaired.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

I know right. I tried so many times using diff strats of diff numbers. Shit like the whole bottom row 4-9 12-17 etc I noticed though that by the end of the tourney the top 5 barely had the original chip amount, sometimes 1 would get a jackpot, but ya.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Concerning the towel trick; I meant moreso doing it multiple times in quick succession to forcibly induce the RRoD.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I have done challenge rooms 1-39. Stuck on 40, looks like it's Galaga taim


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


>



I knew it was you Slick (ignorning the fact you told me it was you ), but why didn't you tell me that Too Human came out today?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, I don't care too much about Too Human, to be honest. Love the concept, but from what I can gather on the intarwebs, the execution is less than desirable. Real shame.


----------



## Fang (Aug 20, 2008)

Indeed, it had as much potential as Count Dooku. Well still though, it'll make a fine time-killer as a rental game from Blockbuster or Hollywood Video, so I'm not really complaining.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2008)

My Video Review for "*Too Human*", Enjoy. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SCz1XCj2TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

TWF said:


> Indeed, it had as much potential as Count Dooku. Well still though, it'll make a fine time-killer as a rental game from Blockbuster or Hollywood Video, so I'm not really complaining.



The only bad thing about Dooku was the PIS death in Revenge of the Sith. Claiming anything else results in death. 


On around 350k gold in Fable 2 now, unlocked all the inventory shit, prolly won't bother with the achievements.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Wait a minute. Fable 2 is out now? 

I need to pay more attention. 

How is it?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

...

xD

The Pub Games. You can use them to make money and get special items for your future Fable 2 char.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2008)

Sounds weird to me. 

You got my hopes up.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

That's October 12th, I believe.




Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, I don't care too much about Too Human, to be honest. Love the concept, but from what I can gather on the intarwebs, the execution is less than desirable. Real shame.



And it only took them a decade.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

beads said:


> And it only took them a decade.


Silicon Knights obviously wasn't fully focused on Too Human for the whole ten years.  They had done some work on the game, but their focus didn't shift to the game until after Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

Lol, I saw my friend playing Too Human on the dashboard so I asked him how he was liking it. He tried lying to me that he rented it xD

Kinda dizzy from playing Shadowrun. Too many teleport whores and all elves.



> Silicon Knights obviously wasn't fully focused on Too Human for the whole ten years. They had done some work on the game, but their focus didn't shift to the game until after Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2008)

Shame.

I was looking forward to Too Human before the review came out.

Yay for Game Spy.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Silicon Knights obviously wasn't fully focused on Too Human for the whole ten years.  They had done some work on the game, but their focus didn't shift to the game until after Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes.



The game was conceived a decade ago. They blamed their shitty skills on Epic.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2008)

You should prolly dl the demo for yourself, I can't believe people with 360's and an internet connection haven't done so already D:

The Demo more than anything will decide for you.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol, I saw my friend playing Too Human on the dashboard so I asked him how he was liking it. He tried lying to me that he rented it xD
> 
> Kinda dizzy from playing Shadowrun. Too many teleport whores and all elves.



From someone who plays shadowrun i don't see why your laughing  

in all serious though I love playing too human, don't see all these "bad" things about it.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You should prolly dl the demo for yourself, I can't believe people with 360's and an internet connection haven't done so already D:
> 
> The Demo more than anything will decide for you.



I did, it felt shitty.


----------



## Taki (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone think that RE5 will keep those shitty arcade looking health meters and ammo counters by the time it releases?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> You should prolly dl the demo for yourself, I can't believe people with 360's and an internet connection haven't done so already D:
> 
> The Demo more than anything will decide for you.


My entire house has a NAT problem.

I can't get onto Live.

So....


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2008)

Taki said:


> Does anyone think that RE5 will keep those shitty arcade looking health meters and ammo counters by the time it releases?



Probably not. It'll still have the crappy looking bullet wound effects to. And you still gotta stand still to shoot. But who cares? it's RE


----------



## Taki (Aug 20, 2008)

The Cosmos said:


> My entire house has a NAT problem.
> 
> I can't get onto Live.
> 
> So....



NAT shouldnt efect your LIVE connection, it just resricts the number of people you can play online with.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2008)

My NAT problem is so severe that I have yet to be able to get onto Live.

Don't even bother trying to think of a possible solution, because I've been there thousands of times.

I can live without it until I move.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 20, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Lol, I saw my friend playing Too Human on the dashboard so I asked him how he was liking it. He tried lying to me that he rented it xD
> 
> Kinda dizzy from playing Shadowrun. Too many teleport whores and all elves.


lol after rereading my post I see why I deserve the face palm, but at the same time you're the one playing Shadowrun ;3  If it's okay for you to enjoy an average shooter, why shouldn't others enjoy an average dungeon crawl.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

The Cosmos said:


> My entire house has a NAT problem.
> 
> I can't get onto Live.
> 
> So....



Buy an Xbox supported router, it really is worth it.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 20, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol after rereading my post I see why I deserve the face palm, but at the same time you're the one playing Shadowrun ;3  If it's okay for you to enjoy an average shooter, why shouldn't others enjoy an average dungeon crawl.



Cauz LOL 10 yearz 

No really. It seems one of the biggest reasons people hate on it.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, Braid has started it's mindfuckery on me.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Cauz LOL 10 yearz
> 
> No really. It seems one of the biggest reasons people hate on it.



I think it's more "Ten years" and its still unpolished/incomplete. But let's not go down this road, it's all a matter of opinion.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

Remember kids, a town will die if Too Human doesn't sell well.


----------



## beads (Aug 20, 2008)

MEh, I have little faith with Treyarch deving it. Hopefully a demo will come out.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

I saw the new Silent Hill Trailer shown at GC earlier today. Looks pretty low budget. =/ Not as epic as the RE5 trailer.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 20, 2008)

Gamestop is coming up on three days late [-2 hours and change] shipping my pre-order of Too Human. Meanwhile, I'm busy actively ignoring terrible reviews. Tedious.


----------



## Arishem (Aug 20, 2008)

Assuming SK completes the Too Human trilogy, I wonder if they're finally going to make a sequel to Eternal Darkness. I've heard that they plan to, but rumors on the internet aren't reliable. Do any of you guys know about it?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 20, 2008)

Was Eternal Darkness that WWII game with werewolves?


----------



## Setoshi (Aug 21, 2008)

So you guys know where I can get cheap HDDs.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 21, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Was Eternal Darkness that WWII game with werewolves?


Atlus made the game you're referring too. 

 you go.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2008)

no that's


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

New Silent Hill being made by an american group this time isn't it.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru01 (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm currently waiting for Too Human as well and it's late.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

So apparently theres a 5 dollar fee for transfering RB1 songs into RB2. Also, not all of the songs will be able for transfer because of GH exclusive artists. 

Fucking retarded imo, not paying 5 dollars for that. I can easily switch discs if I have to. DLC isn't effected.

That new game from Konami "Lords of Shadows" has the main guy using a whip.

D:


----------



## Potentialflip (Aug 21, 2008)

setoshi said:


> So you guys know where I can get cheap HDDs.



Unless you plan to surf the web such as eBay, criagslist and such. Expect them to sell at retail prices at all your retail stores.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

BTW incase anyone wants to try the Star wars: Forced unleashed, demo is up. I had lots of fun with it buying it day 1.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2008)

cool, gotta check that out tomorrow. if it's up here in europe that is


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2008)

711k so far. >.>


----------



## beads (Aug 21, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So apparently theres a 5 dollar fee for transfering RB1 songs into RB2. Also, not all of the songs will be able for transfer because of GH exclusive artists.
> 
> Fucking retarded imo, not paying 5 dollars for that. I can easily switch discs if I have to. DLC isn't effected.
> 
> ...



They said less than $5 dollars, which is not much at all. It's directed at the people who were bitching for Online World Tour in the first one.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 21, 2008)

I assume you guys aren't talking about RainBow 6 vegas 1 & 2 ?


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> I assume you guys aren't talking about RainBow 6 vegas 1 & 2 ?



lol



> 711k so far. >.>



Only? I went from 200-500 in like 15 mins earlier today.

You are using the 150-1500 table right?


----------



## Fang (Aug 21, 2008)

Anyone else think that the offical response to GoW 2 is going to be massively over-inflated and hyped beyond retardation? Because I know Game Informer, Gamespot, Gamespy, IGN are certainly going to do so when they get their greedy maws on a copy of it.


----------



## beads (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, I'm sure all of the reviews will be all 10s. But once that hype train gets rolling...

Check out my amazing thread on the new price drop!


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 21, 2008)

Jotun said:


> Only? I went from 200-500 in like 15 mins earlier today.
> 
> You are using the 150-1500 table right?



I am, yes. Doesn't go as fast as with you, it seems.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 21, 2008)

I usually take the bet at 15+ and if the first card goes out anything above 10.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 21, 2008)

TWF said:


> Anyone else think that the offical response to GoW 2 is going to be massively over-inflated and hyped beyond retardation? Because I know Game Informer, Gamespot, Gamespy, IGN are certainly going to do so when they get their greedy maws on a copy of it.



I'm sure it'll be better then the first. But not the 10's we'll be seeing. Not for me anyway.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 21, 2008)

Mercenaries Co-op: Letting you blow up a country...together!




Picking up a tank the other person is driving, and using it as an additional turret for your helicopter? Raining down death on your enemies?

Priceless.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 22, 2008)

^that video finally got me (super) excited about the game. but I have one question. can I edit the characters appearance (or put a paper bag on their heads? xD ) or at least pick character. because the blonde dude looks ridicolous 

oh and The Force Unleashed demo was really cool once you got the hang of the controls. I wasn't a big fan of the blocking button though. and the demo was too short xDDD
I'm probably buying that game when it comes out if I have the money.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 22, 2008)

just wait a week or so, it's not that big of a deal ^^
my gold ends at the start of the next month. don't think I'll buy a new sub until fable 2 ~~


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

360 controller is getting a redesign:


> GC 2008: Xbox 360 Controller Redesigned
> Bidding farewell to the spongy d-pad.
> by Martin Robinson, IGN UK
> UK, August 20, 2008 - A subtly redesigned Xbox 360 controller has been spotted on the showroom floor at this year's Games Convention in Leipzig, sporting a new-feel d-pad that addresses the previously unresponsive and spongy model.
> ...



Good news since the current d-pad isn't too great for fighting games.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2008)

Kotaku noted that it was a limited edition. =/


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 22, 2008)

Not a huge fan of fighting games, so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

A limited edition that also is not coming to the states. 

I was tempted to use a 48 hour gold card for the TFU demo, but I can wait.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not coming to America? What kind of business strategy is that.

But still, the D-Pad looks exactly the same and in the same terrible spot it was before.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a Fifa tie in for the Euros

It looks the same, but apparently it can do 32 directions instead of 4.


----------



## beads (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess they want to try it out first in Europe.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> It's not coming to America? What kind of business strategy is that.
> 
> But still, the D-Pad looks exactly the same and in the same terrible spot it was before.


D-pad might look the same, but it's the bottom that matters. The current D-pad doesn't allow for full directional input, and this is fixed in the upcoming.


Jotun said:


> It's a Fifa tie in for the Euros
> 
> It looks the same, but apparently it can do 32 directions instead of 4.



Pro Evo.

It's because footie is actually popular in Europe.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 22, 2008)

Fifa, Pro Evo idc D: lol


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2008)

what multiplayer modes will the Force Unleashed feature? any offline/splitscreen?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm guessing 'none'.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 23, 2008)

No system can handle such godlike force battles with other players.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2008)

I just can't see Force Unleashed having any multiplayer modes.  I think leaderboards are as close to multiplayer that it'll get.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2008)

^Sucks since jedi knight 2 had awesome multi.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

I love Drunken Monkey's sig. Who?

I doubt it has any multi also. Doesn't seem to mesh with the theme of the game.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2008)

Only Wii/PS2 version has multi for Star wars unleashed.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

Split screen, I'm guessing? I think a different team handled those versions.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> ^Sucks since jedi knight 2 had awesome multi.



Same goes for Jedi Academy, but they were a lot different. I'd love to see a Jedi Knight game set in the Old Republic, especially if it builds on Jedi Academy but with shitloads more customization options.


----------



## Fang (Aug 23, 2008)

Slick use the dark side and make Microsoft fix my Xbox faster.

And eww, god damn you Bioware for ruining the KoTOR series with an MMO.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

I have hope, Bioware knows what they are doing. It can definitly work.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2008)

TWF said:


> Slick use the dark side and make Microsoft fix my Xbox faster.
> 
> And eww, god damn you Bioware for ruining the KoTOR series with an MMO.



EA, not Bioware. If anything, Bioware is damage control. Plus there's still a single-player KotOR coming up.

Also, I ain't no dark-side user. I'mma grey Jedi, son.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2008)

I was all hyped up for the MMO KoTOR, but now that I think about it, I'm really not that interested in it.  For me, what made KoTOR such a fun game was all the dialogue options with NPC's and not running into Jedi or Sith every ten feet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2008)

What I'm hoping for is a definite job-system. Yes, everyone'll be a Force Sensitive, but it'll show in different things like piloting, engineering, etc. or something like that. And a better Light/Dark system as well.


----------



## Taki (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey guys whats the lowest rep youve had on LIVE? My currently is 56%(+)and 44%(-)


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 23, 2008)

Think i'm like 45+ and -55.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 23, 2008)

Always been at 100%+.


----------



## beads (Aug 23, 2008)

I've always been 100 also.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 23, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'm guessing 'none'.



yeah most likely. -___-

the wii version seems to be featuring some vs mode ~~
so I was kinda hoping for something for the 360 as well 

I laughed pretty hard today when I saw that the pink wireless controller was a lot cheaper than the white and black ones


----------



## Jotun (Aug 24, 2008)

I was at 100% until I let my 16 year old brother use my account.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What I'm hoping for is a definite job-system. Yes, everyone'll be a Force Sensitive, but it'll show in different things like piloting, engineering, etc. or something like that. And a better Light/Dark system as well.



I hope they'll limit or make it really hard to become a Jedi. 
I'm really looking forward to how Bioware will approach a MMORPG game, they're one of my all time favourite game developers and they've not failed me yet ;D


----------



## beads (Aug 24, 2008)

How fun would the game be if you couldn't be a Jedi right of the bat? Lots of people wouldn't play.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2008)

All the better, if you ask me. Only the dedicated will remain. Allowing you to major in something and then become a Jedi brings far more gameplay options.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 24, 2008)

Isn't that how Galaxies originally worked? And we know how that turned out.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2008)

Galaxies had two versions. The original and post-NGE. Originally SWG was a great MMO with insane depth, post-NGE it turned into a lame-arse WoW clone that let you just make a Jedi in a time when they were being hunted down.


----------



## beads (Aug 24, 2008)

Galaxies lost of lot of players when they made you start over.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2008)

indeed. it used to be awesome, not it's just bland >__<
so you know how it turned out when they changed FROM the previous formula


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2008)

I believe there's a project going on to restore it to it's previous way.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 24, 2008)

some people seem to really like it. I thought the demo was okay, didn't like the controls that much though ~~


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 24, 2008)

Completed it already, Crazy? how long did it take you to complete


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

Story mode - 9 hours. 

My guy is now level 43. Got about 18-19 hours.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 24, 2008)

Too Human flopped another xclusive down the toilet


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 24, 2008)

Hell On Earth said:


> Too Human flopped another xclusive down the toilet



Sales aren't in, so it isn't a flop. Flop = sales bad. Not scores.


----------



## Fang (Aug 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with being a sleeper, mates.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 24, 2008)

I played Too Human at a friends, and it was kinda fun.  I wouldn't pay full price for it though.


----------



## Cel3stial (Aug 25, 2008)

Tell me about it.


----------



## slimscane (Aug 25, 2008)

TWF said:


> Nothing wrong with being a sleeper, mates.



That's true, but that means it's less likely to get a sequel. 

I was really surprised when they announced Viva Pinata 2 :amazed


----------



## Slips (Aug 25, 2008)

I've just pre ordered infinite undiscovery better be good I'm about ready for another Jrpg after LO


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 25, 2008)

Tales of Vesperia
Infinite Undiscovery
Last Remnant

All great JRPGs coming out this year. Star Ocean 4 next year and _hopefully_ FFXIII.


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 25, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Sales aren't in, so it isn't a flop. Flop = sales bad. Not scores.



I think the lack of offline multiplayer really hurt their sales though; I know most of my friends that had played it really were bitching about that aspect.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Prometheus said:


> I think the lack of offline multiplayer really hurt their sales though; I know most of my friends that had played it really were bitching about that aspect.



I doubt it, offline multiplayer is seriously outdated and it's why halo went co-op online and so did resistance and so many more.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 25, 2008)

^ however, parties is still a huge thing and a-lot of people bring over gaming systems. Having no offline multiplayer is not smart. The online community in terms of consoles is not "huge" its typically just the hardcore.

~Ssj3_goku


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 25, 2008)

I vastly prefer offline co-op, as well.  The energy is entirely different with people in the room than it is with people over a mic. 

Hell, I don't compete online at all; it's boring and sterile. The intensity of a party setting just isn't there. Geh.

I also prefer to co-op with my roomies, so no offline is bullshit for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Well since bout 5 of my friends in real life and tons online own 360/ps3 i prefer online. Having them here can turn into a real fighting match after a lose  I remember once my two friends were fighting in tekken and one of my friends just got irritated and smacked my other friend in the face. Was pretty funny. 

Anyway i love online, makes games like halo, cod4, and so on vastly better. 

True party games are still big, reason why wii wii is selling. But can't say online isn't a big factor, live got like 12,000,000 members now right?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not talking about party games. I don't play wii's shovelware [mario kart is as close as I come]. I mean fighters, shooters, that sort of thing. 

We used to have bigass halo 2 lan parties [I've never been a huge fan, but I'd throw down like a friend when that's what we were dong], or six-eight of us would stay up all night getting fucking up, throwing down on CvS2/GG/Smash, etc. for hours. Loud as fuck, intense, fun as hell. Rotating in, hitting something smooth off stick, drinkin', chillin', so on. Like a normal gathering, plus games.

We got into plenty of fights too, but that's even better, for me. Heh.

Definitely can't say online's not a huge, huge factor though, for sure. I just don't like it, at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

^Oh i know you don't play shovelware shit, aka 90% of wii games  just saying that's one of the reasons it sells. The party look of it's games. 

Only games i really use to play with alot of friends would be super smash melee, counter strike *Go to this little internet cafe place* and goldeneye though i don't remember if that was 2 or 4 players, but i played it alot with a friend. Fucking mines  

But yeah lately online is just better for me. Especially for halo 2-3 i played over 3800 games with a friend in halo 2 and for halo 3 i played alot online. Not so much though when people are over. but I did play DOA4 quite alot with friends. And those dbz games tho i always lose


----------



## Draklin (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont play my 360 or ps3 online, i dont play the 360 online because i find most the people not all but most are douches and act like 5 year old. i personally dont enjoy little brats screaming while i try and play i know you can mute but still. and ps3 well, i dont no real online game for that outta the few for it i do have. but i do enjoy playing when friends come over other then that i stay the hell away from the online community.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, when I said smash, I mean melee. We never really played the og [as a group], and brawl is garbage, so we just call melee smash. Heh. I always forget that no one else does, though. Obviously.

Got down on counterstrike and goldeneye too, of course. Goldeneye started me off on the gaming/party track, even. I was only 14 or 15, just getting back into gaming. Used to go over to my neighbor's house and have a fucking blast on that shit. I can't imagine replacing that with a headset.

Everyone loves online, really. I'm just a relic, and the rampant misanthropy doesn't help. I don't want to game with people I don't know well and enjoy, and I hate nearly everyone I don't already like, so it's a bit incompatible. That and the lack of physical relativity with someone I'm competing [or working] with leaves me completely disinterested. I understand that I'm the tiny, tiny minority, though, so I don't worry about it too much. I can't personally counter 90% of the demographic with my contrary standards, so I just get in where I fit in.

I still like cutscenes, linear stories, and turn based rpg's too, so I'm clearly a dying gamer. Not that I don't enjoy other gaming as well, just that that part of my inner gamer is getting stomped to death by the current direction of this lovely adhd buy-in twitch generation; like my gaming/party self is being utterly crushed by the weight of millions of headsets and gold cards.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Yeah, when I said smash, I mean melee. We never really played the og [as a group], and brawl is garbage, so we just call melee smash. Heh. I always forget that no one else does, though. Obviously.
> 
> Got down on counterstrike and goldeneye too, of course. Goldeneye started me off on the gaming/party track, even. I was only 14 or 15, just getting back into gaming. Used to go over to my neighbor's house and have a fucking blast on that shit. I can't imagine replacing that with a headset.
> 
> ...



Lol you move on to 3 subjects so quick, let me try to break it down for responses  

Yeah goldeneye was great. I was real young then, like 11-12 i believe, use to play it with a friend all day. I can see it working with mics but i wouldn't change it. 

I'm like you in some ways, i truly don't like playing with people i don't know. It's why i try my best to join up with a friend i know in real life or online quick as possible. I like to talk to someone while playing and not some stranger. So I'm with you on that, and i do have 93 friends now on xbox live so it's not like I'm alone. May be the difference between you and I cause if i didn't really have any friends to play online that i knew I'd be the same way. *Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you don't have friends, i'm strictly talking xbox live* 

As for your last part, i love rpgs too. So we're not dying.  I'd choose a great single player over most multiplayers. And i do indeed love linear fashion in rpgs.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 25, 2008)

Could be. The people I game with, I game with in my living room, so I'm not connected online. Even if everyone I knew was on live constantly though, I'd much prefer them to be at my house rather than in a speaker. I don't like the phone, either xD 

I can understand if its an impossibility. If a buddy moved out of state and I wanted to hang out and throw down a bit, that'd be nice. But its convenience quickly outweighed the fact that it should be secondary to a living room. For my money, anyways. If it was my only choice for a specific situation, I'd be glad for it. But rather than that, now it's becoming the only choice, and for it, I'm losing what it should be a backup to in the first place. /bitter

That makes two of us out of what? 200 million? More? /fading hard


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2008)

Castle Crashers finally coming out.

But, to continue the current discussion, I don't really care for online that much either. When I pick up a 360, and if I get a live subscription, it would pretty much be limited to friends I actually know. And I would take two-player offline co-op over online any day.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 25, 2008)

Tehol Beddict said:


> Could be. The people I game with, I game with in my living room, so I'm not connected online. Even if everyone I knew was on live constantly though, I'd much prefer them to be at my house rather than in a speaker. I don't like the phone, either xD
> 
> I can understand if its an impossibility. If a buddy moved out of state and I wanted to hang out and throw down a bit, that'd be nice. But its convenience quickly outweighed the fact that it should be secondary to a living room. For my money, anyways. If it was my only choice for a specific situation, I'd be glad for it. But rather than that, now it's becoming the only choice, and for it, I'm losing what it should be a backup to in the first place. /bitter
> 
> That makes two of us out of what? 200 million? More? /fading hard



I see your points. I dunno maybe i was never a big multiplayer gamer till later on when online became a big feat? I dunno that's just how i grew up playing games with counter strike probably being one of the first online games. 

True it's not as much as before. but it's not like rpg is dying, hell lost odyssey sold a million. For a rpg to do that without final fantasy or dragon quest on it is hard.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2008)

Bottom line, there's no reason not to have offline co-op. LAN parties and such will always be awesome, the dreaded screen-peak will always be hilarious, cheese.

I need to buy Katamari for the 360. My damacy copy just got raped by my friends drunk girlfriend.


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2008)

I need to get Overlord for mine once my 360 gets to the repair center and is back to me. I heard that game was a huge sleeper but addictive as hell. Just what I need to replace my still addictive obession to Geometry Wars.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 25, 2008)

Braid is pretty good and has an awesome story.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been meaning to play that as well. Loved the demo, then forgot about it. Never have money when I want to buy it.

Is M$ gonna give you some warranty time for paying for the repairs?


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2008)

Which game are you talking about, Jotun? Overlord or the other one? When I was working at Game Crazy, the venor 360 from Microsoft that we used as a demo was the one I would play Overlord all the time, I fucking loved that game.

" Get over there!"

" Soijosdijoidsjfois"

*Kicks retarded minion*


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2008)

Overlord ya. I think I might just end up bypassing it and go for the sequel when it comes out lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 25, 2008)

They're making a sequel for it? I had absolutely no bloody idea about that at all.  And speaking of which, the new Prince of Persia with that custom cel-engine is looking pretty fucking bad ass.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 25, 2008)

I know right, I saw it on a front page of a gaming site. I was at my cousins house and alot of his friends were bashing the new look for PoP. I honestly don't know why, looks real good. I think it might have to do with the female counterpart. Seemed like a clever way of handling certain mechanics to me, but there will always be hate.

I still haven't played the TFU demo 

Also, browsing this forum on a PSP sucks. I did this on saturday lol


----------



## Fang (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, the new graphics engine for the new Prince of Persia game has a gritty, realistic look while keeping that comic/manga sort of appeal going for it. Don't at all see what people have a problem with it for. And I haven't played the TFU demo either, as my Xbox 360 is still just on its way for repairs and I was the guy who basically trumpted the game as soon as possible since seeing the Pre-Viz trailers.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

So a couple of weeks ago i witnessed my cousin getting the red rings of death. i found out before he did because he was in the bathroom and i was getting ready to play sonic the hedgehog. When I saw the rings I wanted to laugh like i never laughed before in my life. but i didn't want to wake up his mother and brother along with making him suspicious. So i sat on his couch playing my Nintendo DS waiting for him to turn his Deadbox360. When he turned it on his expression was WTF WHY?. I laughed at him for a couple minutes and he almost cried because he really wanted to play halo 3.  (TRUE STORY)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2008)

The new Prince of Persia is unrelated to the other three that were on the original Xbox, right?


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> The new Prince of Persia is unrelated to the other three that were on the original Xbox, right?



right whole new story ect. it looks like it'll be fun.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the new gameplay style, what with the different routes that you can take.  Like, how you can choose which missions you want to do first.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 26, 2008)

POP and Gears2 are on my hitlist. BD2 and LO2 whenever they come out.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 26, 2008)

Played the Too Human demo like five times through.  Melee was really fun, but it didn't seem like there was much to ranged fighting.  I enjoyed what was there in the demo, but I could see how others wouldn't be crazy about it.  I guess it was everything I thought it would be.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me or are the offical revews  on Game Spot getting worse and worse. To Human isn't the greatest game, but it deserved better then a 5.5. Picking it apart because of little things like the death scean is just stupid IMO.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 26, 2008)

GameSpot has been shit for years.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 26, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Is it just me or are the offical revews  on Game Spot getting worse and worse. To Human isn't the greatest game, but it deserved better then a 5.5. Picking it apart because of little things like the death scean is just stupid IMO.



My point exactly. It's not the best game, by far, but it's far from a 5.5. I can see for most people it be a 6.5-7. for fans of hack and slash a 7.5-8 *Me* and fans of dungeon crawlers even higher. 

I personally had fun and plan to get 50 tonight before stop playing. 20+ hours is good enough for me to call a game good.


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 26, 2008)

xbox experience dashboard will be released in november for those who dont know yet....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd probably buy too human if I had someone to play it with ~~
I need to get more friends on Live >__<


----------



## Akira (Aug 26, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Is it just me or are the offical revews  on Game Spot getting worse and worse. To Human isn't the greatest game, but it deserved better then a 5.5. Picking it apart because of little things like the death scean is just stupid IMO.



People still listen to Gamespot?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 26, 2008)

I just use them for information ~~
I'd substitute them for another site but I really don't know which one 
IGN is just as bad and takes longer to load and I find it a bit harder to navigate >__<


----------



## Penance (Aug 26, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Is it just me or are the offical revews  on Game Spot getting worse and worse. To Human isn't the greatest game, but it deserved better then a 5.5. Picking it apart because of little things like the death scean is just stupid IMO.





Anthony J. Crowley said:


> GameSpot has been shit for years.



I don't take much stock in Gamespot reviews...My expectations for Too Human were higher than what the game delivered, and I wish that there would have been much more...but when you level up, and get into the thick of the action, I tend to like the game (plus Norse mythology FTW)...



Captain Gir said:


> xbox experience dashboard will be released in november for those who dont know yet....



Sweet....



Centuryslayer said:


> I just use them for information ~~
> I'd substitute them for another site but I really don't know which one
> IGN is just as bad and takes longer to load and I find it a bit harder to navigate >__<



I use Gamefaq, but I don't know if that would be considered better or worse...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 26, 2008)

I use this thread for my information.  Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Penance (Aug 26, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> I use this thread for my information.  Is that a bad thing?



Heh...it depends on the info...it could sort of be wikipedia, sometimes...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ haha yeah me too xD

uuugh I want Tales of Vesperia, it looks super nice


----------



## Astronaut (Aug 27, 2008)

MasterSitsu said:


> Is it just me or are the offical revews  on Game Spot getting worse and worse. To Human isn't the greatest game, but it deserved better then a 5.5. Picking it apart because of little things like the death scean is just stupid IMO.





crazymtf said:


> My point exactly. It's not the best game, by far, but it's far from a 5.5. I can see for most people it be a 6.5-7. for fans of hack and slash a 7.5-8 *Me* and fans of dungeon crawlers even higher.
> 
> I personally had fun and plan to get 50 tonight before stop playing. 20+ hours is good enough for me to call a game good.



I don't know man, every time I died and I had to see that cut scene of me being taken away- it got old reallll fast. I think they should have had some option to skip it because it's almost like a punishment for dying.

I mean, I like the game (so far; I haven't finished it yet) and I like the mechanics of it and everything but the factor of it:
a] not having offline co op (mostly just due to the fact they wanted to get it out of the door and on shelves, I mean come on)
b] having to watch the FULL death scene every time you die

gets somewhat obnoxious.

I'm definitely a fan of level grinding/dungeon crawling but I can't play this game for hours on end. 

However my roommate can so, you know, different people, different stokes or howeverthefuck that goes.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 27, 2008)

So.. Vesperia. My pre-order got fucked due to a bank error, so I went looking for it this morning. Turns out, a physical copy of this game doesn't exist in retail form... in the entire fucking country >_<

Now I have to call my mother and get her to order it for me, and then paypal her back. Geh.

It's been a shitty morning. Heh.


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2008)

Force Unleashed for game of the year, whose with me?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

I now have 1.5 million for Fable 2. I attempt to get at least 50k day, sometimes more (like just now, 3.25k). My char will be living very well.

I just hope they implement some kind of treasure room for the castle, so you can see mountains and mountains of gold and jewerly and shit there. Maybe weapon displays, too. =D


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2008)

Fable 2 is already out?


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

What country are you living in, Tehol?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 27, 2008)

US. I may have been exaggerating, but I checked every outlet I could think of in the state and when not a single store had copies, I started inputting random zip codes from other major cities and never found a store that said they had an in-store copy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Fable 2 is already out?



Pub games.


----------



## Segan (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm...maybe it's a strategy from Microsoft to see how much of demand there is for Vesperia?


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 27, 2008)

IGN's Infinite Undiscovery review


Sounds like another decent JRPG to add to the 360's library.  Doesn't affect me at all though ;(


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2008)

Checks ign > Sees it's not named "Final fantasy" > ignores.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 27, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Checks ign > Sees it's not named "Final fantasy" > ignores.


I guess we are lucky SE at least published it otherwise it may have gotten an even worse score from IGN


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2008)

Silence!  I will love IU.  Tri-Ace hasn't let me down yet in the gameplay category with their past games.

I might get it today if my source comes through.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 27, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> I guess we are lucky SE at least published it otherwise it may have gotten an even worse score from IGN



Doesn't matter if it's square published, kingdom hearts got a low score to the mass aswell. gotta be ff or dragon quest.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 27, 2008)

just havin 360 not even a year and there comes a new one that sucks what is so cool on the new one? New specs?


----------



## MasterSitsu (Aug 27, 2008)

TWF said:


> Force Unleashed for game of the year, whose with me?


Not if Lionhead Studios ACTUALLY keep there word about fable 2, Star Wars the Force Unleashed might be in for some serious competition this year.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 27, 2008)

My Tales of Vesperia CE should come in tomorrow. =D If Amazon doesn't fuck up.


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> just havin 360 not even a year and there comes a new one that sucks what is so cool on the new one? New specs?



Bigger base hard drive with the Premium.  I think upgraded internals, like motherboard and possibly a smaller GPU.  It's nothing that will truly split the userbase.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Bigger base hard drive with the Premium.  I think upgraded internals, like motherboard and possibly a smaller GPU.  It's nothing that will truly split the userbase.



pfff that sucks?? dont need bigger base harddrive 120gb is enough dont need to have a smaller GPU just upgrade the motheboard and pls microsoft do something with the ring of dead thats more important than a new 360!


----------



## Donkey Show (Aug 27, 2008)

Actually, besides the hard drive, all those internal upgrades do lead to a smaller RROD percentage as the system benefits from cooler running hardware.  Less heat = less chance of RROD.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2008)

I stopped at 500k. I don't want to be that guy. Plus, the LE is giving me a Legendary wep alrdy. I wonder if you can buy a whore house in Fable 2 D:

Too Human is a solid 7 imo. Just checked it out at a friends house. Fool was using bio-engineer lol. I don't like how people keep saying "If you love dungeon crawlers etc" the game is so fucking linear. Just too many issues I have with the game to go lootwhoring.

I was reading an article for L4D, saying it was delayed to Nov 21... I always thought that was when it was going to be released lol

Edit:

IU looks pretty fun. A new direction from Tri-Ace for the combat. Sounds like a fusion between FF12 and SO.

Apparently Last Remnant plays almost the same.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 27, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Actually, besides the hard drive, all those internal upgrades do lead to a smaller RROD percentage as the system benefits from cooler running hardware.  Less heat = less chance of RROD.



hhhmmm then i think that microsoft need to give a new xbox 360 for those who have a red ring. So if the new xbox 360 comes out will there be differents in gpu? And if the new xbox(i call it 1080) comes out then the games that come out on the new one must also come out on the 360 right?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

Jotun said:


> I stopped at 500k. I don't want to be that guy. Plus, the LE is giving me a Legendary wep alrdy. I wonder if you can buy a whore house in Fable 2 D:



I want a treasure room. Like in Overlord.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 27, 2008)

Well Peter M. said he put in alot of features. They had trophy plaques. A treasure room isn't all too farfetched.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

I want to see my char swimming in money.

Also, I'll have at least one husband so I can at least claim my char fucked Stephen Fry.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2008)

anyone know the realease date for IU and Tales in europe?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2008)

guys im getting a 60gb system real soon and then I'm gonna have to get all you guys gamertags again.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 27, 2008)

sweet. I bought the 120gb hard drive some time ago, mostly since they didn't have the 20 gig


----------



## MS81 (Aug 27, 2008)

actually it cost less to buy a core then get a 120GB once the price drop.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2008)

What's the best Pub Game to earn the most gold the fastest?


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 27, 2008)

Fortune's Tower. Once you get to the 150-1500 game, you earn so much money.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 27, 2008)

Really?  I've only had time to play like three games of it, and so far I haven't won yet.  Are there any tricks to it?


----------



## Fang (Aug 27, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Pub games.



What does Pub games mean exactly? I'm not familiar with that Sir Slick.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 28, 2008)

So I'm getting a 360 tomorrow. You guys got any good game recommendations? Keep in mind I'm in Japan, so it'll be a Japanese 360.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Tales of vesperia is most buyed xbox 360 game(i think). Unbelievable that one rpg game sold all xbox 360's out in japan.


----------



## Grandia (Aug 28, 2008)

lol, Hilary @ign cant review games for shit


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Really?  I've only had time to play like three games of it, and so far I haven't won yet.  Are there any tricks to it?


Well, the first game is just getting through everything, but once you have a min-max situation you can just glitch. Minimum bet, press A, then before the cards are placed, press LB. If done correctly you will have bet the minimum, but will get the pay-out and the points for betting the maximum.


Grandia said:


> lol, Hilary @ign cant review games for shit


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

auhhwhahah its funny when you post this>


----------



## Goku• (Aug 28, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> So I'm getting a 360 tomorrow. You guys got any good game recommendations? Keep in mind I'm in Japan, so it'll be a Japanese 360.



Depends what types of games you like. Halo 3, Call Of Duty 4, Oblivion, Bioshock and GTA 4 are all good games to get for a first time Xbox 360 buyer, theres also Kameo and Blue dragon if you like those types of games, and the Naruto game rise of a ninja which I loved, fantastic anime rpg that one.

Pro evolution soccer 2008 is the best soccer game and PGR 4 is the best racing game.

And seen as though your in Japan im guessing your gettig Tales of vesperia, so if you do get it, make sure  you let us know how good it is, we dont get it over here in europe till march and if it sold out all the 360s in japan it must be a good game lol


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Goku said:


> Depends what types of games you like. Halo 3, Call Of Duty 4, Oblivion, Bioshock and GTA 4 are all good games to get for a first time Xbox 360 buyer, theres also Kameo and Blue dragon if you like those types of games, and the Naruto game rise of a ninja which I loved, fantastic anime rpg that one.
> 
> Pro evolution soccer 2008 is the best soccer game and PGR 4 is the best racing game.
> 
> And seen as though your in Japan im guessing your gettig Tales of vesperia, so if you do get it, make sure  you let us know how good it is, we dont get it over here in europe till march and if it sold out all the 360s in japan it must be a good game lol




damn cant wait when comes in Futurezone they always import awesome games from japan im going to call them where is my Tales of Vesperia??


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

So 4-5 hours in ToV and it's pretty good. 

Also castle crushers. EVERYONE buy this game. Best game I've played for arcade. Spent 2 hours playing with friends last night.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2008)

which do you guys recommend I should get if I only get to choose one,  Mercenaries 2 ( LOVED the first game) or The Force Unleashed?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 28, 2008)

warefumetsu said:


> So I'm getting a 360 tomorrow. You guys got any good game recommendations? Keep in mind I'm in Japan, so it'll be a Japanese 360.



If you are big into RPGS then I would get

Tales Of Vesperia
Lost Odyssey 
Infinite Undiscovery
Blue Dragon


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

i love the destruction of mercenaries


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> If you are big into RPGS then I would get
> 
> Tales Of Vesperia
> Lost Odyssey
> ...



Just to add on 
Enternal sonata 
Enchanted arms
Mass effect
Oblivion
Too Human 

For rpg.


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 28, 2008)

without a question, "Bioshock."
______________________


also, I'm wondering, has any one heard any news of Mvs.C2 possibly cmin to xbox originals or arcade?

and more so, why the fuck hasn't a sequel to such a popular game been made, anounced, thought about, anything!?


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Just to add on
> Enternal sonata
> Enchanted arms
> Mass effect
> ...



enchanted arms sucks its just like pokemon for me


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 28, 2008)

i got lego indiana jones today 

love it....had to shut off my console cause i got the 3 rings...dunno why but its only Tt games that give me the rrod.....i just ignore it cause its not a problem with anything else

//in b4 call support


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> enchanted arms sucks its just like pokemon for me



Erm, what?


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Erm, what?



what?


----------



## Slips (Aug 28, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> enchanted arms sucks its just like pokemon for me



Not the strongest rpg but did a decent job for me

Hell it got me 60+ hours of game play which is what I always look for

it was almost my first maxim achievements game


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Not the strongest rpg but did a decent job for me
> 
> Hell it got me 60+ hours of game play which is what I always look for
> 
> it was almost my first maxim achievements game



what was your maxim achievement then


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

I enjoyed enchanted arms. Decent story, good battle system, fun characters, and good graphics. You collect monsters but who cares, use the main four fighters. How the hell is that like pokemon? Pokemon's storyline is the same from red/blue.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> I enjoyed enchanted arms. Decent story, good battle system, fun characters, and good graphics. You collect monsters but who cares, use the main four fighters. How the hell is that like pokemon? Pokemon's storyline is the same from red/blue.



When play it it feels and looks like im playing pokemon on a next gen console with high graphics


----------



## Jotun (Aug 28, 2008)

Played the TFU demo, some of the movements are stiff and targetting is something you get used to playing this genre lol

Loved it, pretty much buying it if I have the money. Caslte Crashers is fun, my fav dude is the Ice guy. At 1,200 points I'm still kinda put off at buying it unless my friends get it though.



> also, I'm wondering, has any one heard any news of Mvs.C2 possibly cmin to xbox originals or arcade?
> 
> and more so, why the fuck hasn't a sequel to such a popular game been made, anounced, thought about, anything!?



Well the devs actually hinted at a MvC3, but it's up in the air atm.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

ZachiruHirosaki said:


> When play it it feels and looks like im playing pokemon on a next gen console with high graphics



Except it doesn't play like pokemon...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh fuck, in MvC2 actually gets released on Arcade I'm gonna hafta get another Hori stick, or build one myself. >.<


----------



## Akira (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Except it doesn't play like pokemon...



_Exactly._


10chars


----------



## Jotun (Aug 28, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Oh fuck, in MvC2 actually gets released on Arcade I'm gonna hafta get another Hori stick, or build one myself. >.<



Seconded. So many summers and classes ditched lol


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2008)

So played a hour of mercs 2. God it's so fucking fun  I'll be doing a review on it early so i can help people see the awesomeness. but i don't wanna go past 30-40% due to wanting to play with a friend.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it more fun than the first one?


----------



## Roy (Aug 28, 2008)

I got the RRoD


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 28, 2008)

Roy said:


> I got the RRoD



dont feel bad yo, i just sent mine in for repair. u arent alone,
i been without 360 for almost 2 weeks now

only advice i have is due repair order as fast as possible, that way ur 
system gets back as quick as it can.
-------------------------------------------

speaking of missing classes n shit due to playin Marvel', how many of 
u guys had it on ps2, and how many on Dreamcast when it first came out??
i had it on both, but it was most memorable on DC. good times


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 28, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> So played a hour of mercs 2. God it's so fucking fun  I'll be doing a review on it early so i can help people see the awesomeness. but i don't wanna go past 30-40% due to wanting to play with a friend.



you better review it fast . and you think I should get mercs 2 or TFU?


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> dont feel bad yo, i just sent mine in for repair. u arent alone,
> i been without 360 for almost 2 weeks now
> 
> only advice i have is due repair order as fast as possible, that way ur
> ...



I'm sending mine in tomorrow so hopefully ill have it back before fallout 3 comes out


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> I'm sending mine in tomorrow so hopefully ill have it back before fallout 3 comes out



ahh yes. fallout.
so when does that come out?
i expect mine to be back by sept. 15 or so.


so, was this your first time?


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, at least you got it now and not in October, when Fable 2 comes out.


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

kingbayo said:


> ahh yes. fallout.
> so when does that come out?
> i expect mine to be back by sept. 15 or so.
> 
> ...



Oct. 7 I think..

yup..weird thing is that ive had the problem for a while and what would happen is that I would get the RRoD and what I would do is turn off my console then turn it on and it would start working again


----------



## kingbayo (Aug 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> Oct. 7 I think..
> 
> yup..weird thing is that ive had the problem for a while and what would happen is that I would get the RRoD and what I would do is turn off my console then turn it on and it would start working again



hmmm. i wish mine wouldve been so generous.
it straight told me go to hell, and RROD'd the shit outta me.

o yea, and its my sec. time.......not fun.


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

did you have to pay to fix it?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 29, 2008)

I was stalling my 360 even with teh red ring of death for a month, and all that time wasted. I sent it in the box to get fixed, and I got a new one instead ( took like 5 days) and I live in New York. shouldn't take more than a week.

it was free btw. Not sure why they make you pay for yours.


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

I never said I had to pay for it


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 29, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> you better review it fast . and you think I should get mercs 2 or TFU?



Played a good amount now to give a review. So I'll be uploading it in the next hour and post it here of course. It's alot of fun. So the choice is up to you.

Edit - Up now.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hwslq4VfovA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 29, 2008)

Goku said:


> And seen as though your in Japan im guessing your gettig Tales of vesperia, so if you do get it, make sure  you let us know how good it is, we dont get it over here in europe till march and if it sold out all the 360s in japan it must be a good game lol



Actually, I won't be getting Tales of Vesperia. I don't know anything about the "Tales of" games so I'm going to test out a friends copy first. So no review.

But thanks for all the recommendations, you guys. 'Tis a help. And I'm off to buy mah 360 now that work is over.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 29, 2008)

my RROD they only took 2 weeks to fix it (was right at the end of summer).


Also NinJa Gaiden 2 sold one million + copies.


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

anyone here interested in Banjo Kazooie 3? Rare need to make Killer Instinct 3


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 29, 2008)

HAHAHAHA best thread ever


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

auwhhahahahhahah uberpwnage did you made the thread???


----------



## Captain Gir (Aug 29, 2008)

i dunno...is Captain Gir the OP or towards the bottom making an awesome post???


----------



## ZachiruHirosaki (Aug 29, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i dunno...is Captain Gir the OP or towards the bottom making an awesome post???



oowwwow uahwuhahhahah ownt:''HAHAHAHAA lol wow...great job...welcome back'' uberpwnage. Can you printscreen that and make sig for me, because i personally think it was awesome!!?


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm looking at prices for a 360 and I was curious about this price drop.


----------



## little nin (Aug 29, 2008)

the 20gb ones have dropped in price right?


----------



## Akira (Aug 29, 2008)

^Nah the 20gb pack has been dropped completely. I think the new 60gb model was the one that recieved the price drop.


----------

